# Name 3 things about the above poster



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

New year, new thread! Same as the old... but just a little groovier. :becky

Let's get ramblin', ramblers!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah

OK

Bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom:

- I didn't post that.

- I'm a little weirded out.

- But that's cool. :anna

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Hello.

- Knows I would never use a :becky in a first post. :fact


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rebooted the thread :side:
Will now commence living in here
Loves Clea & a bunch of other people I've never heard of :becky2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- Actually still posts to the nature of the game.

- Gone blue.

- Prefers red.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Digs the Resident Evil movies.

- Didn't care for TerrorVision. :darryl

- Ghost Rider fan. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Moderates the Impact Wrestling section of the forum. I feel sorry for him. 

Probably thinks it's still worth watching in 2018. 

Should know I gave up on it in 2009.




Phantom: 

Had to be the one to start the new thread

Will be the highest poster in this thread too 

Will be his birthday soon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I didn't know I was starting the thread!

- Gave up on Impact in 2009.

- Loves Monster energy drinks.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I gave up on your girlfriend not having a cock in 2009 too.


Turtled by the ghoulish one. 
Still love you anyway. 
Not in the gay way, cause that would be just wrong. #brosbeforehos


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Apparently has multiple personalities

* Why only one right?

* Probably will spend the new year with the GF

ZRC

* Ninja'd me

* Should know that I am using an old phone as a replacement for my tablet, the sad part is that the battery barely lasts an hour, so basically I can only use it with a charger next to me

* I went to a see what was the problem and ended up buying a new battery for it but it hasn't made a difference whatsoever, I probably got ripped off :fuck*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I cannot kill the :becky.

- The rest is me tho.

- Should know that I'm fine with that. :becky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm still waiting for Mords edit. 

Sister Magik. 

I'm going out in 45 minutes, so enjoy me whilst you can.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that it's 10 for me.

- Knows that Aubrey Plaza is pretty boss.

- Fellow Bull Nakano fan. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Already edited

* Going out in a bit

* Knows that TFW would probably find weird what he posted about him :lol

PHANTOM

* Making up for not posting much last few days

* Maybe thinks that Sabrina actress could play Magik

* Although she is his choice for Gwen Stacy*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sabrina's actress ain't dogshit to Magik.


Aubrey Plaza for Sage! Yes!

Brother Doop


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Probably drunk af already :beckylol
Will probably be too wasted to remember half the things that happen to him tonight :lol
Knows I'm ghosting away now :bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is leaving :sadbecky

* Happy New Year brother CJ GOAT

* May the new year is filled with more Leanna sexy posts and less Becky Lynch title reigns/matches won :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ:

- Thanks for the thread. :anna

- Happy New Year!

- Stay groovy and and have a boss 2019!

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know that Kiernan Shipka would not be my pick for Magik, but she would be an awesome Gwen Stacy.

- May the Vishanti smile upon thee.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Made the new thread. Was only right he was the one to make it :anna

- Will definitely be the top poster of this thread too. :asuka

- Will probably post more now there is a new thread.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably not sleepy already

Had beans on toast earlier

Thinks I'm the spitting image of someone he went to high school with :hmm:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Happy new year all of you.

Drunk zrc,

Out!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- If he stood side by side with that bloke I knew from Secondary School, they would look like twins. Maybe he's changed in appearance since then though.

- Is sleepy already, and can't go to bed before Midnight because he will miss the start of the New Year. :lol

- Knows I got ribbed more than he did today. And even he has been ribbing me :sadbecky

zrc:

- Drunk

-









- I'll not bother naming three things for him because he's drunk and will forget what I said anyways.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I remember everything. 

Like a well hung sexy elephant. 

That likes to shove things up his ass on webcam.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Making this thread real weird.

- Definitely drunk.

- Lied about leaving :hmm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm here for now.

Waiting for fwends to arrive. 

Rachel is too sober right now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hangs out with Rachel










- Will make sure his friends get drunk as well.

- Should look forward to his hangover tomorrow.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't get hangovers.

I get a funny Sicky feel instead. 

Another drink soon cures it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We both didn't stay gone for long.

- Called Kate Micucci "ugly."

- Not the first. :sadbecky

Stop being mean to Kate, everyone!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I think Kate is delightful & cute.

- Ignore the hates #TeamKate

- Is ready for the New Year :woo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Likes Kate.

- Likes COD.

- Likes Kate and COD... TOGETHER!?!???!?! :O


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is that really Kate? I never noticed. :O

- Should know she's associated with the worst Call of Duty ever. :lauren

- Constantly amazes me with the coincidences he manages to find


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That is indeed Kate. :mark

- Yeah... people don't seem to like that one... :lauren

- But Kate! :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She ain't Aubrey! 

Aubrey should be in a film with Halle Berry storm and Taylor Kitsch Gambit. 

I went there.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Went there. :O

- Wants Aubrey instead of Kate...

- ...why not both?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'd pick Aubrey over Kate.

-









- Has a suitable GIF with every celebrity with each other.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Kate and Clea are my least popular obsessions. :sadbecky

- Aubrey is probably #1.

- MEW is also pretty popular. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fuck Kate 

Fuck MEW

Yes Aubrey!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Proving my point.

- All glory to Aubrey.

-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Calls MEW popular.

- Never mentions her.

- Should mention MEW more


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't even know what Aubrey is from. 

She looks like Sage so she's better than all. 

Damn right!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I used to.

- MEW was the OG Aubrey.

- Here's MEW:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Aubrey

Aubrey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Anna wants MEW.

- zrc wants Aubrey.

- BOTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Aubrey is hot as fuck 

Damn right 


Aubrey after a night with me


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know it's officially New Years for me.

- Officially World War 3 as well by the sounds of it :lauren

- Should know Aubrey in Dirty Grandpa was amazing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Happy New Year! I still have about 8 hours. 

- Respects my celebrity crushes. :anna

- Hope 2019 brings plenty of pizza and Anna (you) pictures. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No Aubrey. 

That anorexic skeleton deserves the exposure. 

She beauty.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Officially World War 3 as well by the sounds of it :lauren


Huh?

Knows it's not 2019 yet.

Knows it will be 2019 shortly. 

Knows that 2019 is starting off the right way, because






1:25


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** First post in the new thread

* All things Asuka

* Should know that most of the regulars here are from the UK, so it is New Years for them*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that it's not New Years until it's New Years everywhere. 

All things Peyton. 

Not happy that Peyton had to dress like a kangaroo for some stereotypical sketch WWE recently did that I never saw.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is not hearing Midnight Fireworks right now.

- Will be soon.

- Should know my PC says it's 2019. It's New Years. :asuka


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Happy New Year, my friend! 
- It's also 2019 for me and has been for 13 hours lol
- I'm listening to Little Mix and it reminded me of that time he dissed them not knowing they were my favourite band :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** It's having New Year's lunch already :lol

* Getting ready to watch RAW

* Happy New Year Ambrose Girl *


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm listening to Little Mix and it reminded me of that time he dissed them not knowing they were my favourite band :lmao


Yeah...about that










Mordy:

- Should know I totally forgot it was Monday and RAW was a thing. :lol

- Knows even though it's a New Year, I still won't be watching Weekly WWE.

- Knows I'll watch the Rumble though. :mark:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I'm slut dancing to Gangnam Style, 

I'm n ot sorry 

Still think it should be a four way at Mania


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is :thirst about :rollins

* Part of the "Spending the New Year alone" club

* Probably playing COD

ZRC

* Completely drunk

* Wished me Happy New Year on my visitor Wall

* It should be a 4 way Mania main event: Becky, Ronda, Charlotte and Peyton dressed as a kangaroo :grin2:*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I was playing COD earlier, but it's too late now. Bedtime soon. When these fireworks stop anyways :side:

- Knows zrc is drunk as fuck :hglol

- Is :thirst about Peyton.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DO NOT NINJA THE SORCERER SUPREME OF THIS THREAD.

zrc:

- Should know that I worked with PSY in the brief period when that song was popular. :lauren

- Left a lovely message on my wall. 

- Big on women's wrestling.

Anna:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know that I enjoyed the first season of Prison Break. :anna

- Will never read The Oath. :darryl


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know he should stop there, as that first Season does not get topped. The second Season is fun enough though :anna

- Should tell me which character he likes best from Prison Break.

- Should know I still haven't found a good show after watching Sabrina. I've been watching mostly movies, and trying to find something :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** WATCH HOUSE MD!!!










* Seriously, I've been watching last couples of weeks, it's awesome










* He probably won't :sadbecky*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should tell me if it's on Netflix, as I haven't seen it anywhere. I have looked, I haven't ignored you :woo

- Should know if it's on another site I have to pay for, it probably won't be happening as I'm skint :sadbecky

- Should know I've watched House before on occasion, and enjoyed it :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I am not sure if it is on Netflix or if they took it out

* It used to be there though, since I watched it with my aunt's account in her home

* Just checked it, apparently got removed :sadbecky. Watch it via pirate streams, I can DM you a page if you like :lmao*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- T-Bag's pretty creepy. Dug that.

- Digs American Horror Story?

- That's not unlike Sabrina.

Mordy:

- Loves House.

- Should seriously give some Sherlock Holmes a read.

- Will not.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know American Horror Story is actually a good shout. I've always considered it, but never got around to it. Worth watching the whole way through? :mark: I know the Seasons have different locations.

- Should know I'm going to bed, I need to get to sleep. I should not be on WF past 1am. :lauren

- I hope he has a groovy New Years :woo :woo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Won't watch House on pirate streams :sadbecky

* Good night brother Wall

* And Happy New Year*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Is one of the few other people in the Raw thread with me right now :lol
- Hopes for more Peyton bikini pics in 2019
- Happy new year <3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** She will always post bikini pics every now and then, so I am not worry about that. Bikini pics are nice, but what I want the most is for them to stop being jobbers :sadbecky

* Should know that I just find out that one of my friends from high school is living in her country

* Loved both Seth's and Drew segments tonight*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wants to swap lives with that friend 

Has not been up since 4am because he couldn't sleep 

Stupid alcohol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!! :woo:woo:dance:dance

*









*









*







*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Imagine that being the first thing you saw at midnight. Talk about starting the year off on the wrong foot. 

Can probably guess what I watched at midnight to ring in the new year in a happy, joyous way. 

Should know that I'm gonna play more Hitman 2 so I can get the Iron Maiden kill.

Probably isn't eating pizza like I am.

Unfortunately, Asuka doesn't have any New Years photos, so enjoy some other photos of the GOAT being a dynamite bombshell.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has been having a lot of back and forths with SayWhatAgain! recently

Probably the only Becky fan he has patience with :hmm: 

Enjoy the pizza


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Alcohol doesn't let him sleep :bunk

* Lightweight :beckylol

* Probably wasn't downloading Peyton pics when the clock was marking the start of the New Year :lmao*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Can probably guess what I watched at midnight to ring in the new year in a happy, joyous way.


*Probably the SD Womens title match at Mania 34 :grin2:*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I don't know that I'd say I have patience with him, at least not his pro Becky viewpoints. I'm still at a complete loss to understanding why Becky has fans, and the more I hear about her, the more I hate her. Every day just piles on and piles on and piles on.

Should know I eat pizza with Feta Cheese on it.

Isn't going to win a battle with me of who's had the more successful career between Asuka and Peyton.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Given that every woman on the main roster with the only exception of Dana has had a better career than Peyton I guess it would be a pointless conversation :shrug

* Probably isn't drinking a bottle of champagne by himself in front of a computer, alone, for New Year's 

* Wants to listen to more current stuff from Bryan and Vinny*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd argue Dana has had a better career. I mean being Charlotte's sidekick is better than anything Peyton's done. 

I threw up earlier. Knew I shouldn't have had the bottle of baileys. 

Happy new year, the ribbing in 2019 will be something else!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> ** Given that every woman on the main roster with the only exception of Dana has had a better career than Peyton I guess it would be a pointless conversation :shrug
> 
> * Probably isn't drinking a bottle of champagne by himself in front of a computer, alone, for New Year's
> 
> * Wants to listen to more current stuff from Bryan and Vinny*


I suppose I could just argue that Asuka's had one of the very few good careers for a woman in WWE history.

Had too much to drink.

Doesn't use colored text.

Is a ribber.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Peyton has two t-shirts, which means she is getting merch money, unlike Dana, and one of the best debuts of last year, so I would argue she has had a better career :shrug

* Will enjoy the new lows Peyton will reach in 2019

* Had too much alcohol

TYRION

* Canadian ninja

* Lives almost in the border with the USA

* Couldn't give less of a fuck about watching RAW tonight*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes champagne :goaway


Was downloading Peyton pics :lauren



Always has to mention her :eyeroll


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Least his tablet was robbed. Can't download on to there anymore.

Some Peruvian thief is out there saying Mord has issues.

Least he fancies an actual woman though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that although it doesn't really matter because they're both nowhere, I would say that Peyton is in a better spot than Dana. I mean, at least Peyton is on television. I haven't even heard Dana's name in months. The difference is that Peyton is at the bottom of the barrel and Dana is under the barrel. 

Doesn't have a signature. 

Has an all lower case name.

Has an avatar that currently isn't showing up as visible to me for some reason.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* I don't like champagne, it was the only drink I had to make a toast with myself for the New Years

* The phone I am using to replace the tablet needs Peyton pics since I got robbed and the tabet was one of the only devices where I had Peyton pics

* Drinks cider, lightweight :lauren

IT's TOO FUCKING EARLY TO GET DOUBLE NINJA'D

ZRC

* First rib on Nostalgia in 2019

* I reset the tablet, so the thief won't see that I have issues :lol

* Will try to stay sober in this new year

TYRION

* Dana has been on tv more than Peyton in the last month

* Peyton hasn't been on tv since the Battle Royal Asuka won to qualify to the TLC match on November 27th

* Spoiler alert: She won't be there tomorrow either, in fact her and Billie will be the only women not on the show*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dana also eliminated Kairi in the rumble. Fox alternate not withstanding. That's more than Peyton did. 

I quite liked Peyton in the Mania Women's battle royal. 

Then Billie ruined it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Kairi will be a jobber on the main roster after the first 6 months, as much as I love her and it will hurt me to watch it, so eliminating her on a battle royal is not that big of an accomplishment

* Peyton actually has a pinfall victory on Kairi at the Mania Axxes last year where she reached the finals before losing to Dakota

* Reminded me that Peyton looked awesome as the leader of the NXT squad in the Mania Battle Royal. Then she had that awesome debut two days later... and it all went downhill from there :Vince2*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> * Dana has been on tv more than Peyton in the last month
> 
> * Peyton hasn't been on tv since the Battle Royal Asuka won to qualify to the TLC match on November 27th
> 
> * Spoiler alert: She won't be there tomorrow either, in fact her and Billie will be the only women not on the show


Fine, then just take what I said and flip it so that Peyton is under the barrel. 

Should know that I didn't know that Dana was on tv recently because I listen to Bryan Alvarez talking WWE every single day, including his Raw and SmackDown recaps and I don't remember the last time I heard anybody say Dana Brookes name.

Should know that at least Peyton has a win over Naomi because she falsely accused and sullied the good name of Mr. David Meltzer by claiming that he fat shamed her when he did no such thing. I don't remember Dana ever getting any win, let alone over anyone who's held a belt. I'm sure there was a fluke win like 2 years ago or something.

Should know that I'll be watching SmackDown tomorrow to see Asukas segment.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SHIT. This forum fucked my post up.

Quit double posting, Pyro, you dumb cunt.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Will be watching Smackdown. 

One of few. 

I wouldn't.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm turning it off when Asuka is done. :asuka

Should know that that's not so much watching SmackDown as it is paying the champion her due respect. I wouldn't be doing by civic duty if I didn't watch her segments. 

Knows WWE is a horrible, un-creative product.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Also believes that Asuka could use a victory over Becky Lynch, and that the latter won't have her momentum get killed over one loss to the former 
- Has this ominous good feeling that Brock Lesnar will hold the Universal title for at least another year :cry
- Also believes that Daniel Bryan's first world title win since coming out of retirement probably would've been better as a babyface


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I tried to do that with Nia Jax but now she's got a tumor called Tamina, she's going nowhere near the women's title. 

On the plus side (see what I did there), at least Nia and Tamina have more chance of tag champs than anyone. 

maybe sweet mama t can finally gain a belt.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TYRION

* Peyton never said that Meltzer fat shamed her, in fact she only posted that one tweet calling him out, while Meltzer acknowledged that was a mistake the way he expressed himself, the rest was the WWE machine taking things out of proportion to bury Meltzer. Hell, I knew about that audio a week before things blew up and I honestly thought it wasn't that big of a deal, but if I am going to choose sides I will pick Peyton's side almost every time :shrug

* Dana has clean wins over Paige and Becky, but yeah, those were like 2 years ago

* Probably will be mad when she sees the Asuka segment and compare it with the Becky segment

I AM TOO DRUNK FOR THIS SHIT

DAMNITC

* Enjoying Bryan's heel run

* Wouldn't mind Asuka beating Becky to give her momentum

* Apparently didn't watched RAW live since he wasn't very active on the live thread like he usually is

ZRC

* Tamina would have a better chance of winning the titles if she was still teaming up with AJ Lee

* Would enjoy to see TamJax destroy the IIconics :sadbecky

* Probably dissapointed to hear that I am drunk with half a bottle of champagne

*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Join Date: Aug 2014
Location: Inside the Venus Fly Trap
Posts: 11,247



> - Also believes that Daniel Bryan's first world title win since coming out of retirement probably would've been better as a babyface


WOULD be better, not probably. There are times when I'm willing to hear both sides of the issue and this time.....no. Anybody who thinks he should've won his first title back as a heel is wrong. This was the most anticipated, most sought after, yet also the most unlikely comeback in wrestling history, and the fact that the fans didn't even get to celebrate the monumental achievement of their hero getting back to the top of the mountain when he worked harder than anybody could ever work to come back from a nigh impossible to be cleared from early retirement, that is nothing short of promotional malpractice. That is everything wrong with WWE in one decision. There's absolutely no joy in this company. Even when they give the fans "what they want", they have to do it in a way nobody wants.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fucking lightweight. 

Unlike Nia. Nothing light weight about that fat bitch. 

When she gets outta bed they measure it on the Wendi Richter scale.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I fancy many real women :shrug

And I don't dislike vag 

Handles his alcohol better than Mordy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Got ninja'd

* Doesn't give a fuck

* Like I've said: He was going to get dissapointed

NOSTALGIA

* I probably handle alcohol better than you though :shrug

* The fact that you are still awake prooves me right

* Apparently hasn't sent embarrasing PMs to DJ that he would regret later*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I won't be disappointed when Tamjax crush everyone, including your precious aussies. 

In fact I'll smile with glee. 

As Peyton takes a superkick/legdrop combo

Broken face optional. She's already less than... Iconic!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Billie would probably take the pinfall when the IIconics lose in the first round :shrug

* Can't wait until they crown Ronda/Nattie as the first women tag champions of the new era because #RondaWinsLol

* Is either them, the Bellas, Lita/Trish or a combination of 4HW*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably found the whole Peyton fat shaming drama funny considering Billie is the chunkier of the two and WWE recently photoshopped her pics in a photo shoot to make her look more slim :lmao

Is incorrect about the alcohol. I just haven't bothered to go back to bed.

Should know I don't want to hear about DJ :shrug


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Probably drunk
Isn't sleeping
Likes the V


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Something about cocks. :lmao

A good brother. 

Had real women as girlfriends... In the past.


Happy new year Virus. 
Got turtled by him. 
I'm.not sorry.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Mad at DJ?

* Or just mad of getting ribbed about her

* Billie is skinnier than Peyton, and that has always been the case, even on the indies. In fact Billie just got thiccer and more muscular in NXT while Peyton got skinnier, but when they both called up things went back to normal

VIRUS

* Happy New Year buddy

* Also isn't sleeping

* Probably found Peyton's last IG post quite dissapointing

ZRC

* Knows that Nostalgia fanciedy real women... in the past

* Now, is up in the air

* Thinking about cocks*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Apparently needs to get his vision tested. Bille has got a much rounder face and is overall thicker. Her body fat percentage is definitely higher than Peyton. You don't need to look at many photos of them now to realise that. :shrug 

Knows zrc likes to mention cocks more than anyone

Should know DJ ribs were so 2018


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You were so 2018. But yet you remain.

Billie BIFFA as I call her. 

Nia Jax is Galactus.

I love cock!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks Nia is the eater of worlds... literally, not kayfabe wise like Bray

* Made me chuckle with that line :lmao

* Will keep on ribbing poor Nostalgian in 2019... like I will*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm salty about her not replying to me recently :side:

Should give me some ideas for a new avatar

Probably won't have to pop to the supermarket in a few hours. Ugh.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Will choose an avatar with 100% less dick.

Knows I'll rib him no matter what year it is.

Good job I don't know its real name. I can't harass it on twitter. I'd only attract it anyway.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Would proably get blocked by DJ on Twitter

* Should know that typing here while I am getting increasily drunker is hard

* He probably will recommend me to go to bed*



Nostalgia said:


> Should know I'm salty about her not replying to me recently :side:


*"Famous" people don't usually reply, so you shouldn't get offended. Peyton almost never replies to me :shrug*



> Should give me some ideas for a new avatar


*Something IICONIC, I have some stuff if you need it :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows DJ's twitter is very easy to find as her full name has been typed on the forum several times by some idiot with the username Nostalgia

Even Cafu found my Twitter through her profile 

Should know she doesn't have any nudes on Twitter unlike some other umm women of her type on Twitter :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mutant detected. I'd obliterate it off the face of the earth. 

My dick is all over Twitter. I'm.not sorry.

It makes me money xD


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't want to see her nudes

Not masculine enough 

Should know I will eventually





Mordecay said:


> *"Famous" people don't usually reply, so you shouldn't get offended. Peyton almost never replies to me :shrug*


Well she has over 3000 followers now and I've been following her since she had like 800 so yeah. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Still a sentinel at heart

* Brother Stryker for life

* It's 7:22 am where he lives

NOSTALGIA

* Thinks people are not masculine enough because they don't want to see trans girls :shrug

* Is goint to the supermarket soon *



Nostalgia said:


> Knows DJ's twitter is very easy to find as her full name has been typed on the forum several names by some idiot with the username Nostalgia



*That idiot even posted a link to her Twitter page, so it really isn't hard to find
*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Now this thread is getting odd
Its all about nudes and dicks
I blame alcohol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I blame zrc

Straight men would not be talking about dicks 

Knows I'm a VERY straight man





Mordecay said:


> *
> That idiot even posted a link to her Twitter page, so it really isn't hard to find
> *


And you have followed her but you don't want to admit it. :hayden3


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes chronic masterbation is spoken at length, but god forbid I mention my meat parcel. 

Sorry.

I'm not fucking sorry.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* You are as straight as this ruler brother Xavier










* Loves to send DJ pics as reps :lauren

* Should know that I am going to sleep, champagne is taking a toll on me*



Nostalgia said:


> And you have followed her but you don't want to admit it. :hayden3


*I havent followed anyone new on Twitter in a year :shrug*

*ZRC

* Apparently made this thread weird

* New members haven't seen how weird this thread can get

* Even more when TFW and his :rollins fantasies, are around*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't like my name in capitals. 

Looks federal. 

Hope he got a big truncheon


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sexy man. 

Has too much time on here. 

Already preparing the February rankings thread.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Has perfected the art of drunk posting on here :thumbsup
Already working on the next installment of WFFF
Knows I'm gonna sticky the voting thread this time (hopefully it doesn't backfire on Becky :fingerscrossed)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I slept like crap last night


Should know I did some shopping in town earlier and due to the buses not running today I got a taxi home and ended up with the most flamboyant and talkative taxi driver ever. :lauren I'm 95% sure he was gay. Friendly guy though. 


Should know I forgot about the higher taxi rates on New Years Day and in the end I was 20p short of the price :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently wasn't able to sleep well... lightweight

* Didn't send anything stupid to his crush

* Was short on money for the taxi*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably has taxi drivers that rob you in Peru :lauren


Should know I've deactivated Twitter again so there will be no more mentioning of DJ in this thread 


Is still salty about the IIconics being dressed as kangaroo GEEKS


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows I have to go to the Post Office to collect a parcel :lauren
Knows depending on who's working today, I may be there for awhile :lauren
Already starting in on Nostalgia :lauren

Nostalgia

Phantom'd me
Knows I hate the Post Office :lauren
Deactivated his twitter because he can't trust himself :beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nobody gives a shit about your parcel.

Especially Royal Mail, FedEx or fucking carrier pigeon. 

Shut up Meg!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Watching Family Guy :lol
Enjoying his hangover
Should be a Bro & go collect my parcel for me :thumbsup


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hates the post office :lauren 


Of course it's boring waiting in line and stuff but here the workers are friendly and helpful and I'm never there too long. 



Probably another aspect of Northern Ireland that's inferior to England. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Still thinks his country is superior to CJ's

* Should know that I only slept 4 hours last night, despite being drunk :side:

* Eventually will reactivate his twitter to keep stalk... I mean following DJ's adventures :lol*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Only slept 4 hours last night. 

Got drunk as well. 

Gave me an amazing rep. :lol*_


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Always friendly 


Knows I have a great taste in women 


Probably had a better new years than the tired drunks in this thread


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Has great taste in woman. 

Is a very nice person. 

Also gave me a nice rep.  *_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that IIconics rep=Best rep

* Probably didn't got drunk last night given that he is awake this early

* Leaving his mark in the new thread*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Best rep = Kate Micucci rep :fact

- Françoise Hardy rep is also pretty groovy.

-


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Is from The catacombs beneath Staples Center. 

One of his interest is fright films.

Also supports the legendary Bull Nakano. :becky*_


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I finally voted in the end of year awards thing

Should know that's the first time I've ever voted in one despite being here since 2011

May or may not have voted :hmm:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Voted.

- Proud and noble 11-er.

- Friend of the world, enemy of Benedict Cumberbatch.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Should let me pick his new avi/sig combo
Will be glad to know my English relatives have returned safely to his side of the water :yay
Uses should know a lot :hmm:

Phantom

Phantoming me (thought we were friends :sadbecky)
Probably spent New Year's watching horror films :hmm:
Already bookmarked the new thread :thumbsup


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently it didn't took long to get his stuff from the postal office

* If Nostalgia lets him pick his sig/avi should go with something IIconic :grin2:

* He should since he thinks that Peyton is Awesome :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I got the ''should know'' thing from the one and only Tyrion Lannister and on the subject of forum awards got two votes from me

You will be glad to know you also got two votes from me :cool2


Knows that I wasn't very broad with my voting and several members I voted for multiple times for different things :lmao


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- HAPPY
- NEW
- YEAR
- EVERYONE!!!!*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wishing everyone a Happy New Year
Happy New Year Simon 
Good taste in music :becky



Mordecay said:


> ** He should since he thinks that Peyton is Awesome :lol*


Peyton is Awesome. Wish they'd use her properly instead of jobbing her out, or leaving her off the show. She also needs a smilie eyton


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Peyton is awesome :lauren


Will never reveal his first name :hmm: 


Should know it won't be the worst name ever


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Started his 2019
- Hoping, he'll have an awesome year
- Had a lot of food last night*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Enjoyed 2008 wrestling

- Appreciates Megadeth \m/

- Repped in Peace


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*-








- REPPED IN PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEE!!!!!
- As well*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Urgh.

I feel so sick right now. 

An all English breakfast will fix it xD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*SIMON

* Also repped in peace

* Always feeling blue

* Probably had a few drinks and listen to some metal for the New Year

ZRC

* Hangover af

* Will have breakfast at 14:30 :lauren

* Something, Peyton jobber, something*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't get hangovers. 

Probably still drunk the amount I threw back last night. 

Didn't get in till like 6 this morning.

I heard Tye and Peyton are to appear in a naked retelling of a Shakespeare play... MacBiff.


Damm right I'm having breakfast at 2:37pm. Need.my.bacon


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Danced with the trannys all night

May have banged one in his drunken state

Is getting ready for food


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Questioning the awesomeness of Peyton :bunk
Wants to know my name








Knows my name isn't Carolus, but he should go & listen to this anyway :benson


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No.

Nope.

And luckily I'm not cooking it all myself.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I saw Peyton naked and I don't care about anything else, I will watch it >

* Probably the saussages are his favourite part of the english breakfast :grin2:

* Doesn't get hangovers

The non blonde girl is kinda cute*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sausage, egg, bacon, beans, hashbrowns, black pudding, mushrooms, tomato, gammon, beef burger and toast. 

I love it all :lmao

They should present it to me in a bucket and just shovel it in.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows Ulster fry>English fry :becky2
Making me hungry :beckylol
Drunken uncle of this thread :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Constantly gets voted as best mod and best staff member

* All things Leanna

* Defending the awesomeness of Peyton :tuckyroud*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

What the fuck is an Ulster Fry. 

Probably some Irish crap. 

Like you.



Turtled me. You aren't.forgiven 

Got robbed like the total jobber that he is. 

Had pictures of Skippy on the tablet that got.pinched.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Has never had an Ulster fry :sadbecky
Probably never tried vegetable roll either :hmm:
Not in a forgiving mood :lauren



zrc said:


> What the fuck is an Ulster Fry.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You lost me at vegetable. 

Looked up an Ulster Fry. Rather have the traditional English. 

The Welsh have the worst. Cockles on a fry up? The fuck outta here!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Won't be voting for Becky or Peyton
Or Mickie or Isla
Puts a lot of effort into his rankings, unlike Mordy :lol



zrc said:


> You lost me at vegetable.












Name's misleading, it's mostly meat. Good stuff :becky2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Isla could get a mention. 

The other three? Nope.

Depends who returns in the Rumble who gets 10 points next month.

Mord is just a jobber anyway. 

The women's rankings is the only thing I do outside this thread and the 2k thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Keeps calling me a jobber :side:

* Maybe that's why I like Peyton so much, I identify myself with her a lot :sadbecky

* And well, being the hottest woman on the roster (and maybe on the planet) doesn't hurt :grin2:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She's not even the hottest on Smackdown. Lana and Mandy have her licked on that one.

Zelina is hotter too.

Peyton's "beauty" is kinda like when Donkey becomes a stallion during Shrek 2.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Burying the fuck out of Peyton today :sadbecky

* I can easily find girls that look like Zelina around here, so I don't consider her as hot :shrug

* Eating his english breakfast as we speak*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Told you she was getting buried x10 in 2019, cause you didn't go a day without mentioning her. 

And I meant it. 

What with most people not being from Peru on here, Zelina is hot. Only other Peruvians I know about are a thief that took your tablet and a fucking bear.

But its like I can go to Sweden and see a thousand Maryse's.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Wants Peyton to eliminate Becky and/or Asuka :beckylol

- Likes Roger Federer

- Leader of the Anti-Becky brigade :thelist

EDIT

zrc

- Perennial turtle

- Likes the Name that Wrestler thread

- Daffney fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that the IIconics have no chance of eliminating someone important in the Battle Royal

* I am actually not the leader of the anti Becky Brigade, Tyrion is. I can accept that Becky has been good and has improoved, he hates her :lol

* However, I am the more vocal member :lol*


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is waiting for the next AMPCAST to drop...
- Likes to use green front.
- Is a constant poster in this thread and in the previous thread before it was closed.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Never watched Krull.

Never started a thread.

Seems to post mostly in this section and rants.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Had english breakfast

* Probably continued drinking after that

* WF's only Tamina fan*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was originally shocked to discover Tamina had fans


Will soon :buried me for burying Peyton in that other thread


Still plain jane is better than tepid moist :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Almost as surprised as I am to know that charisma void Deville has fans

* Got :buried in the other thread

* Probably is still a bit drunk to say that Peyton is a "plain Jane" :goaway*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- About to smite NO.

- Wants everyone to watch House or worship Peyton.

- Saw a redhead.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No drink since midnight, as I said I would. 

Unlike you I can keep my word. xD

Something something Royce.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- First Phantom-ing of 2019. roud

- Keeping his word.

- Here's me:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know I just noticed this thread was a reboot

- Even though I already posted in it

- Cleange is his Charlynch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Probably noticed that I am the Sorcerer Supreme of this thread. :fact

- Happy 2019, ef.

- ef... not EF.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is winning a forum award :asuka :mark 

- Sorcerer Supreme of the entire Games section

- Resident of Sanctum Sactorum


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Digs that Chris Nolan.

- And that Jurassic Park. 

- Watch Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Started this thread again
- Loves comics
- Enjoying 2019*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is the man of Sid
Types is blue
Becoming more active here


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wasn't a fan of the thread earlier when it was weird 

Knows that was due to other members and not me 

Doctor Who fan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I also don't like the weirdness this thread tends to get up to.

Loves AC/DC

Should know that this is their best song


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks he is not weird

* Is wrong

* He just isn't as weird as most of us regulars*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Knows weird 
Mostly because he is too
We ain't to judge


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not as weird as most of us regulars

* A bit of a perv though

* One of the few who doesn't complain about Peyton pics being posted here*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mostly only likes Peyton because he finds her attractive.

Knows Peyton will go nowhere in the company but never will give up on her because he's blinded by her ''beauty''. 

So trying to convert him to like a more successful woman in the WWE is futile. :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- A Sonya Deville fan judging a Peyton fan... :hmm

- Doesn't dig Kairi/GOAT #2.

- Thinks Twilight Zone is boring. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't work as a put down when you like Sonya Deville too :hmm 


At least I like my women for more than their beauty :shrug 


Should stop because it will create another jobber argument


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the Phantom likes most things... but those jobber arguments are just too much.

- Should know that he often appears to be the instigator...

- Doesn't play a lot o' fighting games.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that me and Mordy get along like a house on fire and the back and forths are just comedy 


Is no longer the highest poster in this thread


Will be taking back his crown soon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Damn right about that last one.

- Will start another jobber argument soon... and then complain about it. #comedy

-Should know that the Phantom also looks for more than physical beauty. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that sometimes my favourite get unprovoked attacks :sadbecky

* Should know that she is getting some heat for sticking up for Tye for a little controversy he has with Nia. fpalm

* SHould know that if I only liked someone for her looks I would also be a fan of Liv and Mandy, but I am not :shrug. It is a factor, just not the biggest factor*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Like everyone else is avoiding the question in the ''Agree or Disagree with the above opinion'' thread


Trying to get sympathy from others when everyone gets ribbed over their favourites


His arm was apparently hurting him earlier :hmm:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Likes Peyton for more than her looks.

- Tyrion wants him to try to be an Asuka fan. :asuka

-









NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Is definitely obsessed.

- And a little weird.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* My arm is a mess, it hurts like fuck

* Becky fans barely get ribbed here, since it's just me doing the ribbing :shrug

* About to go to sleep

PHANTOM

* Got ninja'd for looking for an Olivia Wilde gif

* It's appreciated :homer

* Ninja'd me as well :side:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Appreciates Olivia Wilde gifs.










- I hope he feels better soon.

- Got phantom'd. :woo :dance


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> * Becky fans barely get ribbed here, since it's just me doing the ribbing :shrug


I would do it but where's the ammunition? What are we supposed to rib her for? Being too successful? You can't say anything to these people because they always have the advantage over you. 

It's horrifying.

Has barely any interest in male celebrities or characters, focusing all his energy on the female ones for whatever reason.

Lives in California.

Will still be living in the past for 3 hours when it hits midnight here and becomes January 2nd.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Was probably playing GTA San Andreas when he signed up to this forum

Presumably a Game of Thrones fan

Appreciates Tarantino's greatness


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I mean I wasn't playing it literally as I signed up to the forum, but yes. Is correct. 

Is also correct that I'm a fan of Game of Thrones. I am in fact, currently listening to the best podcast in the world for A Song Of Ice And Fire content, History of Westeros. If you want to learn about any topic in the series, there's no better resource you can find. They cover everything. Extensively. Including the tv show, while it's airing a season. 

Knows that Tarantino is my favourite director.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*SAYWHATAGAIN

* Has higher for the Iiconics than me

* Finds Mandy ridiculously hot

* Thinks :bryan is the GOAT

TYRION

* Biggest Asuka fan

* Leader of the anti Becky movement

* Or at least he is the one who hates her the most :shrug*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that there is no "anti-Becky movement". I'm a one man army. 

Should know that I don't understand wrestling fans. Asuka offers so much more than Becky and people just toss her in the fucking trash. Why would you hand Becky Lynch the WrestleMania main event? Of all people, her? Really? That's who entertains you? I wish I wasn't attached to this business...

Should know that Bryans smelly vegan hobo character is hilariously awful.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** How can you be a one man army when I criticize Becky a lot, mostly her fans?

* Asuka is not "traditionally pretty" and doesn't speak english, that's why she was cast aside on the main roster :shrug

* Enjoys seeing Charlotte tapping out to Asuka*


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Is the most reasonable of the Becky haters (although there's only like 5 so it's not a big accomplishment)

Thinks Peyton will forever be a jobber

Probably doesn't give a fuck about Billie Kay


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> ** How can you be a one man army when I criticize Becky a lot, mostly her fans?
> 
> * Asuka is not "traditionally pretty" and doesn't speak english, that's why she was cast aside on the main roster :shrug
> 
> * Enjoys seeing Charlotte tapping out to Asuka*


Fine, you don't like her either. 2 people are not important. There is no genuine resistance to her push. None. Everyone loves her.

Not "traditionally pretty"? 







She's the most attractive woman they have. She looks different on television on purpose, the make up team puts a bunch of crap on her face to make her look tougher than she actually does. Her character and her real looks don't mesh together. She doesn't look like an ass kicker, so they have to change it. 

I was talking about the fans anyway, not the company. Becky isn't "traditionally pretty" either. She's not Alexa Bliss. Fans picked Becky over her, that's the problem. I'm not even directing my venom at the company. The company has been more in Asukas corner than Beckys, until Vince randomly decided that Becky was the face of the company. They were right on her and then decided that they were wrong and changed it. 

Should know that Asuka will never be allowed to tap out Charlotte on tv.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- is happy about Askua being champion
- most likely still doesnt watch as much wrestling
- been here a long time like myself


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is correct that I barely watch wrestling anymore and it's crap like the person in your avatar and sig being shoved up my ass that's the main reason for it. No offense.  There's no entertainment value left in this company, it's been like this for a long time and it just keeps getting worse. And not only are people ok with this, they demand more and more and more. 

This is how you know I'm old... 

Is named Kenny.

Is Australian.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Epica fan
- Asuka fan
- Posted pics of her*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Makes a lot of threads complaining about current WWE lol
- Says wrestling is RIP to him but has something wrestling related in his sig and av 
- Watched wrestling for longer than I've been alive


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Had problems watching SD tonight

* Probably eats lunch while watching RAW/SD/PPVs on tv

* Enjoys RAW a lot more since all of her favourites are there. I am not even sure if she has a favourite on SD*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is to Peyton fandom what PhantomoftheRing is to Kate Micucci fandom.

- Does not think Asuka is one foxy mama. :bunk

- Hates when Movie Thor makes the funny.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- thread regular
- may miss the old thread
- happy asuka is champ


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** His sigs used to be better

* Not supporting the IIconics despite being australian :bunk

* His first posts on this new thread are in this page*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- may prefer it now :usangle
- may know while i may not support them, i dont hate them either
- loves a bit of peyton


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

New to the thread
Has tits and ass in his sig
Is not the Kenny from South Park


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Fan of Super Girl
- Fan of DC comics
- May not be a fan of Marvel, then, eh?*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes
Yes
and not current Marvel


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't think of Vince as a genius

* Probably found Kenny's new sig weird

* Better than the one he had before for sure :beckylol*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Repped me
- Loves green
- Favorite Powerpuff Girl is Buttercup.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning.

Should know I've lost my voice :lmao

I'm still recovering from new years eve. God did I knock those drinks back.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Voiceless.

- Celebrated the New Year the proper way.

- Will bury Peyton soon.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Magik 

Clea

Aubrey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Three

- Words

- Aubrey


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lazy

There's 

One.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So

- Lazy

- Aubrey


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Absolutely 

Lazy

Aubrey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that someone has to break the chain.

- Should know that I think I'm the one.

Chain broken.

- Here's Aubrey:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

xD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Being lazy with the Phantom in the latests posts

* Faps to Aubrey Plaza

* Does unusual things on webcams for money :hmm:lauren*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I was lazy.


Nope no grease release for Aubrey Plaza.

Spent the Christmas period feeling pissy after his friends trashed his place and his tablet got.robbed and Peyton dressed up as a kangaroo

Well bad things come in threes.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Voice of the voiceless
- Still more awesome than CM Bitch
- Drinker
- Still hiccuping*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is now honoring wrestling before 1994. :yay

- Sycho for Sid.

- Thinks 2018 was a pretty good year for anime.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

GentleMETALman

- Wants Sid in the HoF this year

- Don't know how he feels about The Undertaker still wrestling

- Not a CM Punk fan :anna

EDIT

Phantom

- Ninja

- Papa Shango fan

- :asuka


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Looking forward to tomorrow's game
Hasn't made any avi/sigs changes yet :hmm:
Apparently doesn't like CM Punk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Was called out in the Rants section for banning someone

* Took offense because they said Leanna is a 4/10 when he thinks she is a 10/10

* That might be true, but she isn't an 11/10 like Peyton :grin2:*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

CJ

- As far as talent goes, I think CM Punk is quite good. I just think he's massively overrated.

- Hoping for good things for :becky2 in 2019

- AJ Styles fan

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja

- Likes Olivia Wilde :anna

- Gets ribbed by zrc


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Peyton-ing up the joint like a turkey.

- Wants to see an 11/10?

-









EF:

- Ninja'd me like a turkey.

- Thinks Charles Mingus Punk is overrated.

- Does not think the :becky2 is overrated.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

- Was ninja'd like a hot turkey on Thanksgiving.
- Thinks Dragons are groovy.
- Is probably going to win the Best Newcomer of the year award.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Keeps changing his username. :confused

- However, I still know who he is because of the Don't Be a Menace sig :mark:










- Knows Don't Be a Menace is the best parody film.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DAMMIT, ANNA!

Zoom-Liger-Zero, the Antihero:

- Gave Kairi Sane and Doctor Strange a 10/10. roud

- Picked Hiroyo Matsumoto over Charlotte Flair. roud

- Is my favorite now.

Anna:

- Ninja'd me. :fuckthis.

- Wants to read more about AHS?

- Will probably dig AHS.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Got phantom'd by me. :asuka

- Hi Phantom/Aubrey. :asuka

- Knows it's the New Year :woo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Happy 2019, Anna. :anna

- Loves that :rollins.

- Even more than :sadbecky.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thinks Kate Micucci's the best thing since Clea
Probably has the most posts in here already :hmm:
Can name every classic horror off the top of his head



Mordecay said:


> ** Was called out in the Rants section for banning someone*


I wasn't even the one who banned him from the Bliss thread :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Gets called out by nutters. 

- LD until the day he dies! 

- LD is his... take your pick of my obsessions. There are soooooo many.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I started watching You rather than AHS. It's pretty good. :anna

- Should know Penn Badgley doesn't age. :anna

- Knows anybody calling out a nice guy like CJ is :goaway


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Hello :beckyhi

- Is still a premium member

- Likes Sophie Turner :banderas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hello.










- Thinks Bray Wyatt can :goaway.

- Digs that Rosemary. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Digs that Matsumoto.

Digs that Satomura.

Digs that Asuka.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Loves that Kate.

- Loves that Kate dancing even more










- Knows I'm the only guy that approves of his Kate obsession. :anna

zrc:

- Digs that Jax.

- Digs that Tamina.

- Digs that alcohol. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Happy New Year Brother Wall :woo

* Check your visitor wall

* Nevermind, I will post it here too anyways :homer*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So many turtles...

zrc:

- GHOUL MOURNING!










- Still on the wagon for 2019?

- X-Men or nothing, chumps!

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Heck of a cook, he says.

- Should cook for us next Christmas.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yep no alcohol for me


Did have a mocktail earlier, wasn't so bad. Even if it was missing the voddy. 

Yep X-Men 4-life.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably mad that I posted that pic

* He is gonna bury me

* Misses alcohol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Why would I be mad that you posted a picture of Skankahontas?

I don't miss alcohol. Alcohol misses me. 

Would crawl up DJs asshole if it meant ten minutes with Peyton Royce.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Got a new usertitle (I think).

- Alcohol calls his name










- Appreciates Aubrey :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* I wouldn't last 10 minutes with Peyton :lmao

* But I probably would do what you suggested if that gives me a chance

* Alcohol misses him. Probably the store where he buys his alcohol misses him too

WALL

* Ninja

* Not unexpected

* Probably enjoyed Becky burying Cena :lauren*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I wanna open a store and.call it Red Hot Pussy Liquors. 

And the logo will be Peyton bent over. 

With a perfect 10 sign on here bunghole.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently wants to open a liquor store

* He would be great at it

* Apparently thinks Peyton's butt is a perfect 10, I can't disagree >*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Weird little pervert man.

- Not opposed to the idea of Magik joining the MCU. :yay

- Paige fan.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is hoping this year is better than the shitfest that is 2018. :lauren

- Is knowing :vince is snickering right now like: "Hold my beer."

- Knows Peyton has no chance of winning the Women's Rumble. You poor guy.

Phantom:

- Says GOAT a lot.

- Not as catchy as GROOVY. :anna

- Enjoyed Prison Break. roud


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Probably Wishes 2019 is better than 2018 too
We all hope that


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* I am not even sure if the IIconics will even be on the Womens Rumble with the way they have been booked :sadbecky

* Won't watch House on pirate streams :sadbecky

* Enjoyed the first season of Prison Break, that's about it :lol

VIRUS

* Ninja

* Probably enjoyed Peyton's latest pic

* WF's biggest Titans fan*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows Prison Break after Season 1 is :lauren

- Should know I can't even be bothered watching Season 3, I'd rather watch other shows

- Doubts Peyton or Billie will be in the Rumble at all :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- WF's mightiest House fan.

- Digs that...










- Not looking forward to Captain Marvel.

Anna:

- Ninja'd me.

- Wants The Men to win their respective Rumbles.

- Hopefully has a groovy 2019. May it be her GOAT year.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I think Captain Marvel will be groovy.

- Should know if it ends up being terrible, at least we have Brie Larson










- Looking forward to Avengers: Endgame :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Only person that I've seen who thinks that Captain Marvel won't suck :monkey

* Probably heard his neighbour banging in the holydays :beckylol

* WF's biggest :anna fan*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

-Knows that Brie Larson is pretty boss... in general. 

-Doesn't dig the Wii.

-Should know that I love that Avengers: Endgame is named after a Strange quote. People will be forced to pay attention to him! :mark

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- What else is new?

- Olivia or Peyton? :hmm


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Likes Alison Brie :anna

- Felt Prison Break wasn't as good in later seasons as it was in the first

- Hard to disagree even though I like Season 2 and the first half of Season 4. Season 1 is awesome.

EDIT

Phantom

- Hello, Ninja aka Phantom

- Groovy guy

- Loves Maggie Rhee


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got Phantom'd. :anna

- Digs Emma Stone.

- Only person here on the right team. #TeamGwen


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Digs that Sophie Turner










- Might dig Maisie too?










- Might be waiting a while for a chance to update his signature










Phantom:

- Should know I dig Emma Stone too. Just not as much as Kirsten Dunst. :asuka

- Knows Emma Stone was the best part of the Andrew Garfield films.

- #TeamMJ


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Also on the right team when it comes to Deadpool

- Digs Bray Wyatt

- Thinks I dislike Wyatt. I dislike 2017 Raw version of Bray Wyatt. He was fine before that.

EDIT

TFW

- Thinks Seth Rollins and Elias look like brothers

- Knows The Dark Knight trilogy is awesome despite what Phantom says

- Tom Hardy as Bane was cool


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* Thinks Ali and Elias look similar to Rollins

* He doesn't have a crush on them though :grin2:

* #SorryNotSorry

EMERALD

* Didn't named 3 things about me :sadbecky

* Probably liked Charlotte's outfit in last night's SD :curry2

* Enjoyed Becky burying Cena :serious:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I warned you Prison Break turns to chud and only T-Bag kept me entertained lol. 

Happy new year Wall-E. 

Will hopefully vote next month.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Wall:

- Got phantom'd. :anna

- Probably still mad at me for picking Injustice 2 over Def Jam. :sadbecky

- Prefers the guy from Encino Man to GOAT Boris Karloff. :goaway

Oliver Reed:

- Knows that everyone got turtle'd. :sadbecky

- Enjoys the art of drag.

- Should know that I'm digging T-Bag... the Prison Break character. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hello Emerald.

- Dislikes Deadpool :goaway

- Has just risen down in my ranks because of that 










LOL, HAVE FUN GUYS

- Knows there is a lot of ninja going on today.

- Knows I should stop searching for gifs so I post faster.

- Happy that all of the regulars are here though :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mass Turtles going on then. 

I'm not editing anything.

Still told you Prison Break turned to shit.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Edits nothing
Probably for the best in a busy thread
Happy New Year I guess


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Happy New Year, Virus

- Knows there are many ninjas at this moment

- Enjoys comic books


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virus:

- Should know that I'm proud to be the Sorcerer Supreme of a thread this popular. roud

- Not sorry about picking MJ over Gwen. :bunk

- Thinks Samus is pretty boss.

ef:

- Ninja'd the Sorcerer Supreme.

- No longer posts in Random Pics. :sadbecky

- Will be :sadbecky when :asuka makes :woo tap on TV. :fact


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- King (Queen) of a pretty groovy thread










- Digs that Nintendo Switch.

- Should know a part of me wants one, but I'm not sure I'd play it as much as my PS4 to get worth out of it.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know Alex Shelley will look like T-Bag in 20 years time. 

Elvira's lap dog.

He did her in her Dr Strange place. She thought she was pregnant but the teat came back Clea.


Mr. Wall I will PM you shortly with a gift. 

Even if you don't want it its yours to do with as you wish. 

Turtled me, but he's a useful Wall so I forgive you.my child.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I just googled Alex Shelley

- Yeah, there are similarities to T-Bag

- Started the groundwork for the next rankings thread


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* This thread's resident drunken uncle

* WIll give a gift to brother Wall

* Didn't edited his post when I ninja'd him :sadbecky

EMERALD

* Starting to post more often here again

* Likes the Gwen Stacy

* Fan of Klopp's team*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Literally four of us posted at the same time.

I'd only have said some vicious diatribe about your precious anyway. 

Something something jobber.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Correctly labeled as a pervert :beckylol

- Thinks Peyton is a 11/10 :nah2

- Waiting for Wrestle Kingdom

EDIT

zrc

- Knows T-Bag is an entertaining douchebag

- WWE 2K19 player

- Wants to see Mordy go a day without mentioning "The Jobber"


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Charlotte is his GOAT.










- Prefers Nolan to Burton.










- His favorite Dracula is Luke Evans. 

:no :no :no :no :no :no


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- To be fair, I only watched Luke Evans's Dracula

- Might forgive me after knowing that

- Phantom of the Opera (1925) is his GOAT film


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nope.

- Needs more Dracula in his life.

- Should give Christopher Lee a bite.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

We will never forgive you for that. 

I totally wanna come back as a raccoon when I die. 

Mord will come back as a dumbass who gets tablets stolen... Oh wait. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*EMERALD

* Peyton is an 11/10 because she was born on November 10th

* It just so happens that she is the hottest woman on the roster, so it fits

* Made Phantom mad

SO MANY NINJAS

PHANTOM

* Was bottling his feelings about Emrald

* Wasn't able to keep them bottled anymore

* Should know that I haven't seen any version of the Phantom of the Opera or Dracula... if we don't include softcore movies :lmao

ZRC

* Burying me

* Believes in returning after dying

* Thinks I will be the same jobber in my next life*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

So that makes Katie Lea an 11/10 too. 

Rather have that crazy German hellcat than some average Aussie cow. 

Moooo!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Gave me a gift roud

- Sadly I cannot use it because I didn't buy WWE 2K19 on sale. :sadbecky

- Should give it to someone more deserving :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Gave me a gift roud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can still redeem it, without the game. 

I've got like six of the codes :lmao

Saves you a little cash if you ever decide to get it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* Thinks he doesn't deserve the codes zrc will give him

* Doesn't buy WWE's games

* I honestly thought he was going to send you some gif of a bag of shit or something like that :lol

ZRC

* Turtled me

* Has a lot of WWE 2k game codes

* Probably because the amount of times he has sold and re bought the games :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wall-t Dizzy:

- WF's mightiest pizza connoisseur.

- Told me that Kate Micucci is associated with the WOAT COD game. :lauren

- Fan o' Green Street.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Beloved pervert.

- No longer a Nikki Cross fan. :darryl


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I keep my local Takeaway joint in business :beckylol

- Should know the Delivery Driver recognises me, which is quite awkward, because I just want my Pizza :lauren

- Knows I like Green Street, but certainly not Charlie Hunnam's 'cockney' accent.












Mordecay said:


> ** I honestly thought he was going to send you some gif of a bag of shit or something like that :lol*


I was expecting a dick pic. :side: Was scared to open it. Sorry zrc. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thought zrc was ribbing on him

* Probably wouldn't have mionded if it was a dick pic of :rollins

* Should know that I will be using this gif a lot from now on. It should be a smilie*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Knows that Hunnam's accent was pretty :goaway.

- Named after a CM Punk quote.

- Watched Sharp Objects... with GOAT Amy Adams? :mark










Mordy:

- Did NOT ninja me. :woo

- Has a new favorite gif.

- Peyton > Oxygen


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Not in a forgiving mood

- Fellow :miz fan

- Misses Awe-ska


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows he hasn't been forgiven. roud

- His opinion differs from mine. :goaway

- Prefers Awe-ska to Asuka. :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Miz is awful, always has been. 

Hunman is awful, always has been. 

Asuka is Japanese, always has been.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks almost everything is awful

* Yet he likes Nia and Tamina :hmm

* Something "they will have a better careers than the IIconics" something*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Peyton or Olivia?

- ??!?!??!?!?!??!?!??!?!!??!?!?!?!??!?!?

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably wants Miz and Shane to win the tag team titles :lauren


Wants Asuka to main event WrestleMania 



Probably thinks Andre was the greatest big man of all time


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wrong about that first one.

- :asuka about that 2nd one.

- :anna to that third one. :andre


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Worships The Empress as a higher being
- Has a new avatar
- Celebrated the new year in a timeless fashion


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Likes Andre The Giant

- Knows Charlotte vs Asuka at WM 34 was an awesome match

- Started this thread roud

EDIT

Dolorian

- Hello :beckyhi

- Wants The Queen to win the Rumble

- Calls Phantom a timeless entity


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D:

- Hi, D. :anna

- Fellow MEW fan. :woo

- Doesn't dig audacious Aubrey. :sadbecky

ef:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knows that Asuka vs. Charlotte was a great match... with the worst ending of anything in the history of everything. :no

- Digs old-school rock. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got turtled


Knows I don't need have to say anything about jobber Royce anymore. Their place in the E does all the work for me. 

I don't need to defend Nia or Tamina either. Because I know they're awful xD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks about me even when does 3 things about other people roud

* Despite WWE burying them to death he always takes the time to keep burying them roud

* Which means that, deep down inside, he cares about them :wooroud*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You're reaching for that last one. 

I will no longer be mentioning them, that's how little I care. 

I will also ignore any of your three things that mention them.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks my dumb obsessions are less dumb than Mordy's obsession.

- Would take the French bird over Peyton.

- Thinks Harry Potter iz 4 turkeys.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has a lot of obsessions.

- I've lost track. :asuka 

- Should get a groovy Aubrey avi/sig IMO.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Still is a premium :monkey

* May have bought a lifetime membership

* Likes to use gifs, that's why he gets ninja'd a lot*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Has helped spread what shall be dubbed as the picture plague of this thread.

Will know I am 85% joking.

Should join the official music club of WF.

:lauren

Borderline obsessed with Peyton Royce.

Should change up the color. It's a new year.

Wants to become a bug to get devoured by a strange plant.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Ditto.


- Should know that y'all are only aware of a few of my obsessions. :O

- Should know that Aubrey is on the list... but I think Françoise Hardy is next. :anna










Vox:

- Ninja'd me.

- Took Manhattan.

- Probably spent 90 mins on a boat before taking Manhattan.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> ** Still is a premium :monkey
> 
> * May have bought a lifetime membership
> 
> * Likes to use gifs, that's why he gets ninja'd a lot*


I haven't bought anything. :shrug I'm also surprised I still have it. Maybe a couple of more days left?

Sol:

- Knows this thread has become a Share 3 Gifs thread.

-









- Should know I'd join the music club if my taste in music wasn't so boring and unpopular. I mean, I like Coldplay. :side:

Phantom:

- Responsible for the GIF takeover of this thread. :anna

- Also responsible of this becoming a chat thread rather than actually naming three things. :asuka

- Still groovy however. :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*VOX

* Wants to see more people in the music thread

* Just recently posted in the RIP Celebrities thread

* Wants me to change the colour of my font, what color do you recommend? Peyton doesn't use green anymore, so I may do it

FUCKING NINJAS :side:

PHANTOM

* Listening to some B.B King I think

* Has more obsession than anyone on this thread.

* Should know that currently I am mostly indifferent towards Olivia, but during the 4 years she was on House she was like Peyton is right now for me

WALL

* Likes Coldplay

* Nothing wrong with that

* Last few albums were kinda shit though, the last one I remember being semi decent was Viva La Vida*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Bases his life on Peyton's teachings.

- Also prefers MJ to Gwen Stacy. :lauren

- I say blue.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Peyton hasn't taught me shit :lol

* It has to be a color that is not already on use here, SatanMetalMan uses blue

* Thinks Micucci is too cute to be human*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should post in grey because it's bland like Peyton 


Has incorrect beliefs on things

Would probably want the jobber to win the Rumble :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Apparently uses green because Peyton used it.

- Is Single White Female-ing Peyton.

- RUN, PEYTON.

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Thinks everyone is wrong about everything.

- Probably thinks Kairi is boring. :goaway


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Created the Hiroyo Matsumoto fan thread :anna
Has many obsessions :anna
Clea being one of them :anna



The Fourth Wall said:


> I haven't bought anything. :shrug I'm also surprised I still have it. Maybe a couple of more days left?


Don't hold me to this, but I think when you win a membership you get to keep it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Angry at Nostalgia.

- Knows he judges us a lot with his :lauren and :shrug

- Doesn't use coloured font, just uses a ton of gifs instead. That's way cooler. :anna

CJ:

- Has got me all confuzzled and stuff now :confused

- Knows I'll be a happy camper if I get to always keep my animated Anna :anna

- Should/will win Best Staff Member in the Awards. :anna Waiting for someone to call me a suck-up. :side:



CJ said:


> Don't hold me to this, but I think when you win a membership you get to keep it.


I remember it saying in the awards last year that it was just for one year. Otherwise it'd be a Lifetime right? I really have no idea at this point. :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got turtled.

I recall it at one point the membership award was for a year. So you'd lose it when it was given to the new winner. 

Unless that changed.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently knows the rules better than the mods :lol

* Still love ya CJ GOAT

* Is waiting for Rajah to come back*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- RIP me. :sadbecky

- Should know if it's Phantom replacing me, I won't even be mad. But I'm going to make him use an Anna avi/sig for a month. :side:

- Knows I need to purchase WWE 2K19 now that I have that code he gave me.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Is the new ribbing king. I can't mention Seth without it being gay related anymore :sadbecky

- Sausage Rollins :rollins


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bitch please, there's only one Rib King in here, and it aint Mord of the Rings.

Got turtled. 

May or may not lose his premium membership.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows me may or may not losing my Premium membership is a better storyline than what WWE puts out :vince

- Considers himself the Rib King, but ribs me less than Mordy. Not that I want the ribbing :side:

- May win Funniest Member in the Awards. Or maybe nastiest, how many people have you pissed off zrc? :beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't know who I've pissed off. Not at all interested either. 

I'll only get votes off you guys if I get any. 

I don't really post anywhere else but general wwe and wrestling games section.


Should know I struggled voting tbh. 

Hard picking between all you guys... Except Mord.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I remember you winding up the Becky fans after Nia's punch. Some might have remembered :beckylol

- Knows this section is the best roud

- Still rocking his Katie Lea avi. :bjpenn Might be happy to know I remembered her name.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

And spelt Lea correctly too xD

Should know Becky just got eliminated in the 2k19 women's rumble... By Lana! :lmao

Oh yes, the Facebreaker thing. That was fun.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* If someone gets nastiest member for being anti Becky it will be me :aryep

* I would probably would get Perv member if there was that category, it would be between me or the SHIV :lol

* Most likely winning nicest member... there is a Seth joke there but I won't say it :grin2:

ZRC

* Apparently voted for me in a few categories :lol

* I can imagine which ones :beckylol

* Should know that I voted for him as funniest member*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Peyton Royce's greatest advocate
Gets ribbed a lot in here
But knows it's all in good fun :aryep



The Fourth Wall said:


> I remember it saying in the awards last year that it was just for one year. Otherwise it'd be a Lifetime right? I really have no idea at this point. :lol


Just checked & the 2016 winners both still have their memberships.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows all of us in the Celebs section would have a good chance of winning Biggest Perv/Creep :beckylol

- Should know I'm the one that listens to my Neighbour going at it, so it should probably be me :lauren

- Didn't say a Seth gay joke this time :O

CJ:

- Made my night :woo :woo

- ANIMATED ANNA :woo

- Knows I should keep this combo for a while, as it's pretty awesome :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*CJ GOAT

* Shares the gift that is Leanna with the world :homer

* Also shares the gifs of Leanna with the world :grin2:

* Never gets ribbed here, maybe with a few exceptions from Nostalgia :cool2

WALL

* Thinks Nostalgia has a great personality :lauren

* May win the Biggest Perv award because of that revelation about his neighbour

* Spent the New Year playing COD*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Told you before grab the butter and knock on her door. 

That's when good neighbours become good friends 

Unless its Seth Rollins then don't bother asking for dessert. We saw his cock and it ain't pretty.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- 




- Should know I'll have the Neighbours theme in my head for the rest of the night now. Oh dear. hno

- Still wants me to embarrass myself in front of my neighbour, I'll video tape it too so you can all have a good ribbing at me :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Kinda was asking to get ribbed by the Rib King

* Afraid of knock on the door of his hot neighbour

* Will record how he is turned down, but he would probably also record it if he scores with her :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

See even Mord knows I'm the Rib King. Thank you jobber.

I wanna throw a Christmas tree off a balcony. Any takers?

I would mention she who must not be named but instead I shall mention I dunno. Don't know who else you like.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know Christmas is over.

- Might be drunk and forgetting things.

- Should know my Christmas Tree is already down, unless you want to throw parts of it around


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows my Christmas tree is safely in the roofspace (or it will be at the weekend :beckylol)
Named after his 3 favourite Farscape characters
King of Ribs :bow

TFW

Secretly Anna Kendrick :anna
Doesn't make movie posters anymore :sadbecky
Phantom'd me :thelist


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Completely sober thank you. 

I'll build a Lego tree and throw it off a balcony. 

Saw a tree made from nothing but lights in Wilko. Was £80 reduced to £16. So got it.


Turtled by CJ.

I would settle this in a drinking contest. But I'm not allowed a drink xD

Shut up Meg!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows we don't have Wilko over here
Will now rib me about being Irish :sadbecky
Knows I'm a lightweight according to Nostalgia, so he'd definitely beat me in a drinking contest :lauren

Hello Nostalgia :beckyhi


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm all for a hard border. Better hard than soft. xD

Hope we build a fence like Donatella Trump. 

Or at best just stick Theresa May in France, preferably under a lorry.

A lightweight Irishman? What sorcery is this? That's like a Russian that can't handle vodka.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I have Photoshop, but without a GFX section I feel like I'm wasting my time :shrug :sadbecky

- Thinks I'm Anna Kendrick too now.










- Knows if I'm really Anna Kendrick, nobody can call me gay for Seth










zrc:

- Likes this thread the best in this section.

- Types too fast.

- Knows I should stop searching for gifs.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Not a fan of our dear PM :lmao
Loves hard borders, the harder the better :lol
Stocking up for next Christmas

TFW

Phantom'd me again :bunk
Lives on pizza & cups of tea :anna
One of my favourite people on here :thumbsup


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Baiting me to post in here 

Knows when I'm online regardless of being invisible 

Knows the invisible feature is useless


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I've finished my present buying for Christmas 2019. xD

Lover of all things Becky. Apart from when she drowned in the Marine.

Knows I'm getting ninjad.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Finished his Christmas shopping already
Better have gotten me something good :fingerscrossed
Has apparently given up drinking :hmm:



Nostalgia said:


> Knows the invisible feature is useless


Yet you continue to use it :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Calling out Nostalgia from his lurk cave.

- Knows the 'Invisible' feature is a lie :beckylol

- Got phantom'd by me multiple times today. I'm sorry. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You're not sorry. 

I've been watching raccoon.videos all day :lmao

I'm coming back as one of those. I'll be in an old woman's loft tormenting the old.bitch.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- More raccoon than man.

- Probably loves Rocket Raccoon.

- Should know that MEW is back in. Rejoice, dweebs.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks Becky is overrated roud

* Thinks Gwen Stacy is underrated :sadbecky

* Brought back MEW :mark:*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- MEW :woo

- Should know I've been wanting to watch Final Destination 3 again.










- Should know it's not long until he's announced as Best Newcomer :asuka We riot if not :asuka

Mordy:

- Thinks Becky is overrated :goaway

- Our bromance was never going to last, he hates Becky too much.

- Should be more appreciating of Becky, considering I allow his gushing over Peyton so much.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Mordy's gushing over Peyton is nauseating

Becky fan

Knows she's better than Peyton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- ALL MEW, ALL THE TIME!!!! :mark










- His bromance with Mordy didn't last. :sadbecky

- Her womance with Aubrey did. :mark :woo :anna

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Doesn't play as female characters in fighting games.

- Is basically my exact opposite. :O


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Half the women on the roster are better than Peyton, Becky included :shrug

* I've never said she is the best, just the one I like the most :ciampa

* Sonya is not among the ones who are better than Peyton

PHANTOM

* Barely ribs me

* Ninja's me constantly though

* Knows that MEW keep us together, MEW is love, MEW is life








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom'd.

- Knows I don't know who I am anymore.

- Am I MEW or Aubrey?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Suffering an identity crisis. 

- Does that mean you forgot about _us_?










- Should know you're Aubrey :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Sonya is better than Peyton 

Knows Mordy has questionable taste :hmm: 

Not a fan of the chatbox


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You talking about questionable taste :lmao

Evening Nostalgia. We miss you in here. 

Went invisible. But we still know.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows whilst I say I'll consider dating sites this year, I most likely won't join one. :beckylol

- Knows I'm too anxious/awkward for the Chatbox. :lauren

- Is trying to bring me in to the War he has ongoing with Mordy. opcorn

zrc:

- Misses Nostalgia.

- Misses ribbing him really. I know you zrc. :cudi

- Should know my neighbour is home. Too much of a pussy to make the move though. In before the bed squeaking starts next door soon. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* At least Peyton doesn't botch her finisher :shrug

* Always question my taste in things

* His New Year resolution is stop talking about certain 99% woman, let's see how long it lasts

ZRC

* Misses ribbing Nostalgia

* His New Year resoñution is stop drinking

* And probably stop referring about the people Nostalgia likes as "mutants"

WALL

* Remains neutral in the jobber argument

* Should know that Nostalgia always looks for his support when it comes to Sonya since she doesn't have many fans

* About to go to sleep*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A war that only has losers. No winners.

The battle of the jobbers is this threads version of the War of the Ring. 

Mord is Gollum with his precious and Nostalgia is Frodo who recently found out Sam turned into a lovely ****** called Simone.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Why am I still up 

Wants me to bang a ****** in 2019 

Knows I say some things just to get reactions


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should teach Sonya how to get reactions, she has problems with that

* Likes to start jobber arguments

* Probably drank energy drinks and that's why he is still awake*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should teach Peyton how to wrestle, but would do a worse job 

Might be saving up for a new tablet 

Should google Chanel Santini. She's a very good Peyton lookalike. :cool2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Continues his jobber arguments opcorn

- Thinks I'm going to sleep soon. :nah2 Another couple of hours probably for me.

- Bullying Sonya :sadbecky

At least it's not Becky for once.

Nostalgia:

- Ninja'd me.

- Regrets saying some things for the attention, as he has to deal with endless ribbing now :lol

- Will be off to bed shortly.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Unlike Sonya, Becky does have talent and, as hard as it is for me to admit it, she has "it"

* She is just not my cup of tea :shrug

* What other games do you play brother Wall, besides getting angry playing COD?

EDIT: WE DID IT GUYS!!! :woo *



Headliner said:


> *Best Staff Member*
> *1)CJ (8)(2016, 2017 Winner of "Most Liked Staff Member")*
> 2)Headliner (6)
> 3)Brock (5)
> ...


*Congrats @PhantomoftheRing ; @The Fourth Wall ; @CJ ;*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I was one of the two people who voted you for membership 

I also voted for you in another category 

We may rib each other an awful lot but you're cool Mordy :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm grateful to all of you cats. Y'all are the best. :anna

- Congrats to us, the coolest ghouls on this site!

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Congrats to the three non.jobbers.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Fantasy & Games best section. :woo

- Knows we're a weird little family.

- Voted me in some categories also










CONGRATULATIONS PHANTOM :woo :woo @PhantomoftheRing ; You should use an Anna and Aubrey sig please.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* I voted for you as most abused, with the irony that I probably am the one who do most of the abuse :lol

* We are just a big, messed up family in this thread

* Glad to see Phantom winning, it's gonna be weird to see which gifs he is gonna use as sigs now

AND OF COURSE EVERYONE POSTS AT THE SAME FUCKING TIME, FUCK THIS, ONE CAN'T EVEN GET EMOTIONAL WITHOUT GETTING NINJA'D 

PHANTOM

* Congratulations brother

* You really deserve it

* It's gonna get weirder with you being able to use gifs as sigs/avis

ZRC

* Called Phantom, CJ and TFW non jobbers

* Calls me a jobber

* Wants to come back as a racoon

WALL

* Congratulations Anna

* Anna gifs for every ocassion

* Knows that we are the coolest kids









*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I didn't win the membership thing.

- But I appreciate the Newcomer win. Thank you. :anna

- I hope to win Worst Poster Ever next year. roud


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know you still win a Membership I think if you're not premium. I could be wrong.

- Should still get an Anna and Aubrey sig anyways. :asuka

- He made 2018 groovy :woo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wait.

- I get membership?

- That's pretty boss.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I think so. Shouldn't hold me to it. A lot of the times I'm wrong and disappoint people in life. :sadbecky

- Will go crazy if he can have animated avi/sigs. :woo

- Luckily didn't join a month earlier, otherwise he would have been exempt. :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Won Nicest Member :becky2
From the UK
Not a fan of the WWE section


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Probably knows the WWE sections are drab, especially having to Moderate them :beckylol

- I browse him on a daily basis.

- Digs his feet.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Won Nicest Member. :woo :anna

- Knows that this den of iniquity won Best Section! :yay

-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Best Section :woo










- Weirdos getting approval in the world roud

- Let's make 2019 even better


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Everyone knows the only people voting for this section were us. :lmao

Hey Phantom you get a years free membership. 

Enjoy the crapbox.

Fourth knock on your neighbours door to celebrate your win. 

Nothing will make you happier than her screams of stop.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** We won!!!!










* He is the nicest member roud

* Despite his neighbour and his Rollins fetishes :yay*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ha CJ, Fourth and Phantom won in the categories I voted them for :lmao

They're well deserved. 

Glad you didn't win anything Mord. You'd be even more unbearable. :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Still ribbing me. Let me be happy after my win. God damn it Mordy :sadbecky

- Should know @PhantomoftheRing ; will be Premium very soon



> -Non paid member winners will receive a one year membership. Also, the winner of the "member you want to receive a membership" award will receive a one year membership.


:woo :woo

- Knows Phantom is going to go crazy changing his GIF sig every day. :lmao

zrc:

- Voted for me. Thanks zrc. 

- Should I go show my Neighbour I just won? That will definitely woo her. :beckylol

- Should know I need to go to bed soon, it's past 1am. :O


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Also the same time here in zrcs homoerotic cloud. 

Yes go cockslap the neighbour then tell us all how we helped you cope with your anxiety after she gobs you off :lmao

Well I had one.of three.choices you, Slayer or Ambrose.girl. chose you. Felt like I was playing Pokémon having to choose Charmander, Bulbasaur or Squirtle. I reserve the right to trade you via link cable.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Didn't even consider me as nicest member :sadbecky

* Knows that he probably would have gotten sick of all the Peyton gifs I would have used as gifs, like the one I posted earlier :grin2:

* Should know that I voted for you as funniest member, sadly you didn't won*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I considered you for most abused along with Nostalgia. But then realized its me abusing you xD

Thanks for the vote though. Good to.know there's at least one person in Peru with common sense. Even if that sense doesn't stretch to leaving your tablet at home



You're a bro.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I was drunk, that was why I was stupid enough to not leave the tablet at home

* First time I didn't remember what I did the night before

* That happens when you drink with no food in you stomach, alcohol hits you harder, or at least it did in my case, I am not proud :side:*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows alcohol never ends well. Especially if you're a lightweight like me :beckylol

- Should know I'm going to bed, and you guys have put a smile on my face. So I thank you for that. 

- I'm getting way too sappy right now. So goodnight.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Night night, sleep tight. Dream of Rollins tonight xD

The neighbour adores you really, and would say well done on being nice. But she likes a little nasty. 

As you know, cause you can hear it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that nachos taste better when they're seasoned with victory.

- Knows that I'm going to be insufferable this year! :mark


- Champion mode. :asuka


Here's me:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- Lives in Sabrina's world.

- Dr. Strange's doctor.

- Brings back the Art thread on their own.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Seems to be a smart poster

* Starting to post here more often

* Seeems to like movies which I've never heard anything about :shrug

Good night members of the just elected best section of the forum :mark:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Olivia Wilde was his first.

- Peyton is the last.

- Peyton is his everything.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm so glad I can't see sig's xD

Lol Mr White. 

Who's gonna be Mr Pink?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I don't know what he's referencing Reservoir Dogs about. 

Should know that Mr. Pink is the best Reservoir Dog.

Should know that Mr. Pink doesn't tip, and the notion that he should makes him play the worlds smallest violin just for the waitresses.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Here for Tarantino references.

- This is him:











- Will not allow me to stool on the 'Pool.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- Tends to be the constant whenever I'm making a post.

- Has a permanent residence here, so it does have sound logic.

- Acknowledging references that aren't related to Horror or comics. :monkey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I never really leave.

- Tends to make things obscure.

- Looking forward to the third John Wick.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - This is him:


The Sugar Crisp of people. You can never get enough.

Never really leaves.

Also tends to make things obscure.

Is probably also looking forward to the third John Wick. I know I am.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

John Wick fan
Asuka made him care about Women's wrestling (I think?)
Will likely be the 1st poster here to have 100K posts


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- lives in google
- really cool dude
- guessing his sig is nfl?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- His sig makes me nervous to browse WF when my Mum is nearby :lol
- I haven't seen him around much recently
- My fellow down under friend


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Is such a sweetheart. 

Is also in the Ambrose Chamber. 

One half of my Shield army. :becky *_


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Loves the colour red
Also loves Ashley Benson :benson1
Slays vampires in his spare time


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Loves Leanna Decker. :benson

Also a Lass Kicker. :becky

Hopes that Mickie James will be in the Hall of Fame one day. :benson1*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posted in the Sonya Deville fan thread :cool2 

Should know I'll eventually post there again but I'm too lazy to make WWE section posts currently 

Probably thinks she should have a better finisher than the one she used on Smackdown


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Talking about Sonya, knows that's like a bat signal for Mordy :lol
Still hasn't changed his avi :hmm:
Has got me overusing :cool2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know my avatars are too damn adorable to change :cool2


Thinks cowards use invisible mode :lauren 


Won best staff member :mark: and should know I voted for him


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is wrong about his avatar. 

Voted in the yearly awards.

Should know that I didn't, because there's no point.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that was the first time I've ever voted despite being on the forum 7 years and I only sent my votes in at the last minute :shrug


Knows I'm clueless about current gaming and thinks I should get a PS4


Prefers Family Guy to The Simpsons. So do I.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sucking up to the mods :bunk
Voted for me. Thanks








Knows nothing could be more adorable than Leanna & her panda :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

CJ said:


> Talking about Sonya, knows that's like a bat signal for Mordy :lol


*
* :hi

* Won best mod roud

* Should know that there are things more adorable than Leanna and her panda :grin2:
















*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Mordy is the ultimate suck up to the mods and he's lurking this thread right now :lauren


Probably wants to find a Leanna lookalike in his area to date :hmm: 



That must be a struggle




Mordy:

Ninja'd me 

Should know Leanna > Peyton 

Probably didn't google that person I wrote to him yesterday :hmm:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows I'll be overusing this now








Knows LD> Peyton>DJ :cool2
Will probably be checking out 50+ checkout girls again later :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* It's not sucking up when it's true :shrug and CJ GOAT has won most liked staff member the past 3 years, so it's not just me

* Leanna is a 10/10, but, like I've said before, Peyton is an 11/10 :grin2:

* Should know that most people is scare to google the women you reccommend :lol

CJ GOAT

* Got a Leanna thumbs up smilie

* Wishes it gets added to the official smilie list

* Thinks Peyton>DJ :mark:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Fourth Wall told me he had to delete his browsing history after Googling a post I made in the This or That thread :lmao 

Knows I don't find it that weird, after all they are 99% woman :shrug 

Probably thinks I want to see DJ nudes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Got twitter stalked by that Cafu guy :no:
Not interested in seeing DJ naked
Has seen LD naked a bunch though


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Had fun banning Cafu from threads

Oh believe me I am but I'm not desperate to see :cool2 


Faps to Leanna :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*CJ GOAT

* Has spread LD naked goodness across the reps in the forum :homer

* I think he did banned that Cafu guy, unlike the guy complaining about him in rants

* Should know that I saw a cute redhead on New Year's day and I thought "CJ probably would be drooling if he sees her" :lol

NOSTALGIA

* Traumatizing poor brother Wall :side:

* Should know that women are like economics: The 99% doesn't matter, only the 1% matters :lmao

* Not desperate to see DJ naked... Sure buddy :eyeroll*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows I wasn't the one that banned that guy from the Bliss thread :lauren
Knows I'm not responsible for his current ban either :lauren
Knows Cafu asked Chrome to perma him :aryep



Nostalgia said:


> Had fun banning Cafu from threads


Technically I only banned him from one thread :cool2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Finds Eastern European girls hot. At least we can agree on that. :cool2 

Is wrong. I've been following her for months and not once ever messaged her about her ''content''. :lmao 


Needs to stop thinking I only like women like that. :eyeroll




CJ: 

Prefers winter to summer

Probably because Northern Ireland has crappy summers 

Probably wants Becky to win the Rumble


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows this thread needs some new blood
Knows Norn Iron has excellent summers, they just need to be shorter :cool2
Knows we all agree on Eastern European women :cool2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is correct but Mordy's weird Peyton obsession keeps any newcomers away 

I would beat him in a drinking contest :cool2

But would lose to any other Irish person :lmao


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows zrc would drink all of us under the table :lol
Knows people lurk this thread all the time, but never post :hmm
Knows I'll never break into the top 5 :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Too fucking right I would. 

Congrats on the best staff member. 

And gfx win.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Unaware that I can't be beaten in a drinking contest.

Fellow Irishman?

Super mod.


Edit: Ninja'd but too lazy to correct.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Been here three months. 

Was too lazy to correct the ninjaing. 

Plays Skyrim.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Was lurking for awhile before he posted :hmm:
Knows I'm actually Norn Irish, but you can call me Irish if you want. Everyone else does :beckylol
Fellow Becky fan :becky

zrc

Phantom'd me :no:
Knows all of us are lightweights compared to him
Can't wait for February so he can kick off this years WFFF



zrc said:


> Congrats on the best staff member.
> 
> And gfx win.


Thanks Bro


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll be happier if Victoria shows up in the Rumble so I can give her 10 points :lmao

Would mark if Isla Dawn appeared. But also knows it won't happen. If anyone from NXT UK did it would be Rhea, Dakota or Toni. 

Called me bro. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Used to call us brothers

* Wants Victoria in the Rumble

* So Peyton could teach her how to botch a Widow's Peak :lmao*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

WF's only Peruvian member








Probably doesn't wear his IIconics shirt in public :hmm:
Posts in green for reasons :lauren



zrc said:


> Called me bro. :lmao


Weren't you the one that started all that :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*
^^
Ninja'd me. :shrug 

Probably can't wait to woman's royal rumble in 4 weeks time.  

Is a fan of Ivelisse Velez.  

@Mordecay ;
Still family to me on this site. 

A funny poster on this site despite our certain views on a particular woman wrestler. :lmao

Sill has Peyton Royce on their signature. *_


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yay Slayer

Provides a groovy conversation 100% of the time. 

A cool cat.


Yes CJ I started the bro thing... Last year... xD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** You are still using bro this year though :shrug, literally from yesterday*



zrc said:


> You're a bro.


** Has nicknames for everyone here

* Would have won funniest member if he posted in more threads than here, the rankings and the video games section *


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm not that funny, plus I don't ass lick the right people for them to vote for me.

"You're a bro" became my way of saying, I don't have a third thing so take this and go. :lmao

I still haven't mentioned you know who since I said I wouldn't. XD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Yay Slayer
> 
> Provides a *groovy* conversation 100% of the time.
> 
> ...


- Is becoming me. :O

- Even a man who is pure in heart and says his prayers by night may become a phantom when the wolfbane blooms and the autumn moon is bright.

- Only silver and commitment will stop him now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Doesn't have much to say about me since he is avoiding talking about Peyton :lol

* She is like Voldemort for him :beckylol

* "The one who must not be named" :lmao

PHANTOM

* Phantom'd me :side:

* Hi best new member :sashahi

* Thinks everyone will become like him*



CJ said:


> Probably doesn't wear his IIconics shirt in public :hmm:


*No IIconics t-shirt :sadbecky*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nah. I wouldn't wanna be you. I'd be bored shitless if the only material I had was some comic book crap and grainy old as fuck horror references. 

Oh wait that sounds kinda like me. 

We cool


I know you try and bait me to mention SWMNBN. But it won't work. 

3rd day of Dry January. See how long I can do this sober shit.

Will probably get a new tablet after saving for one. So will probably have enough blades of grass by 2032.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I didn't say you wanted to be me.

- It's a curse.

- Pray for him and don't let him escape to the village.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Very muchly a curse.

Laughed when Virus asked when did Magik gain tits... Puberty dude. 

The hills have eyes apparently. Wonder how far they can see. What if they need glasses?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- They wear contacts.

- Ugh. I had to watch the OG Hills Have Eyes about 50 times for research/work recently. Trauma. 

- Wants to live in a world without Peyton and Clea references.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I was the same with Jaws during Media studies. Ended up hating the movie forever.

The Clea stuff is fine, at least you change it up with various other things. 

And not just ONE thing.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Mordy has two things.

- He also has House.

- Fine with Clea. :yay


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is still doing the Clea thing
I hope he doesn't have her name carved into his arm
Watched the OG Hills Have Eyes about 50 times. Are you alright?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should be used to the Clea thing by now. Clea's been my friend since my childhood... it ain't stopping any time soon.

- ...

- No. :sadbecky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - No. :sadbecky


Here:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- ^The greatest single post in the history of WF.

- So beautiful... roud

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Loves Clea a lot

- Likes Nikki Cross

- Believes nobody is ready for :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got some votes in the awards thread 

Reps me Sonya

Likes DJ pics so that means I must post the latest one :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Told me he stopped talking about DJ fpalm

* That lasted as long as me not talking about Peyton :lol

* She seems like she took off her nose ring, that will make TFW happy :beckylol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah but then she posted this amazing pic :shrug 


I am in love with those eyes. What a woman! :banderas



Should know I don't care what ya'll think


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Just like me, can't resist when his fave posts an amazing pic

* Loves people who are 99% women

* Loves 100% of DJ, especially her eyes... and the 1% :lmao*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

12 guests viewing this thread now wtf :lmao 

DJ is a draw

Should know I might make that my sig pic :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Lied to us all. :bunk

- Still talkin' 'bout DJ.

- That means I get to talk about Kate. Here's Kate:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I can go a lot longer than Mordy without mentioning it 


Knows Kate has inferior eyes


Is making his way around the forum :bryanlol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows this thread descends into chaos every time I leave








Having some sort of not mentioning stuff competition with Mordy :lauren
Knows I crossed the infamous border he hears about all the time on the news earlier :cool2 



Mordecay said:


> *No IIconics t-shirt :sadbecky*


You're making me feel bad for you.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

One of the OGs of this thread way back in the day 
Usually features some fine looking lady somewhere on their profile
The glue that keeps the thread together


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Scott Hall fan

Enjoys classic WWF/WCW

From Canada


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Kate has amazing eyes.

- Should look at them

- LOOK AT THEM.











She's an anime character!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Everyone's favourite Phantom








Except for me, I prefer Casper :beckylol jk 
Winner of Best Newcomer 2018


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I can't compete with Casper. :sadbecky

- Also won a thing! Congrats! :woo :dance 

- Has a dog named after Not Asuka. :becky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was doing some travelling earlier 


Probably doesn't rate the women south of the border :hmm: 


Thinks the thread turned into chaos when he left. I would say it was pretty normal. Just me posting nice photos and Mordy making silly comments. Standard name 3 things. :shrug




Phantom:

Ninja'd me

Likes anime and all things geeky

Should know dark eyes, no soul :shrug


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Join Date: Dec 2011
Posts: 8,141
Points: 57,434


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Got phantom'd. :anna

- Knows that nonsense is the norm here.

- LOOK AT THEM!!!!










Tyrion:

- Ninja'd me.

- Only sane person here when it comes to :asuka.

- Should know that somebody gave me a PS4 Spider-Man Pop for Christmas. :anna


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I don't like looking at them.

Should know that I don't like nonsense. 

Should know that I briefly tried Mystery Science Theater 3000. It wasn't funny or entertaining so I turned it off after about a minute.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Getting out the dictionary
Dead on despite all the Becky hate :sadbecky
May or may not be addicted to maple syrup :hmm:


Nostalgia said:


> Probably doesn't rate the women south of the border :hmm:


I like Irish women. Thought this was well known :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- Is my opposite in every way...

- ...except one.

- :asuka

The GOAT bringing people together... roud

CJ:

- Ninja'd me.

- Prefers Becky to the GOAT. :goaway

- LD > Becky :O


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Brings people together roud

- Knows MEW brings people together as well

- In love with Kate Micucci's eyes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Tyrion doesn't care for Mary Elizabeth Winstead.

- Should know that Tyrion knows why I didn't type out her nickname.

- Loves Heath's Joker.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:asuka fan

Kairi fan 

Knows this thread is more active now so I need to make a quick post to not get ninja'd 



CJ said:


> I like Irish women. Thought this was well known :beckylol


Yes but you always act like: ''Northern Ireland is better at everything compared to The Republic'' so I wondered. :hmm:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Not happy with tonight's result :sadbecky
Knows I wanted Liverpool to win
Known as ef around these parts :lol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia

- New sig

- Beautiful sig

- Wants to avoid getting ninja'd

EDIT

CJ

- Bad week of results for both of us :sadbecky

- Responsible for me being called ef instead of EF 

- Has a black and white sig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ugh:

NO:

- Ditto.

- Sonya fan.

- Thinks Kate Micucci has no soul. :goaway

ef:

- Ninja'd me.

- Was one of two.

- Knows that I failed. :darryl


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Still lurking the catacombs

- Voted Best Newcomer roud

- Kate would be proud too


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Charlotte/Becky fan

The hug in his sig was stupid and made no sense

Overall good/sensible poster


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Becky fan

Has been having long winded debates with Tyrion recently 

Loves to rib me :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

SayWhatAgain!

- It made all the sense in the world 










- Is probably making an effort to become more environmentally friendly after listening to Daniel Bryan's lectures

- Close to reaching 1000 posts

EDIT

Nostalgia

- Edited above post

- Slowly becoming a Becky fan :becky2

- Ruthless Aggression Era was his favourite period


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Always compliments my avatars and sigs roud

Knows I was overdue for a new one 


Is a football fan and hates when Americans call it soccer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is a fan of some weird looking woman I've never seen.

Has an ankh as his usertitle.

Posts mostly in this section.



Nostalgia said:


> Becky fan
> 
> Has been having long winded debates with Tyrion recently
> 
> Loves to rib me :lauren


Not anymore. It was annoying me to a point that I just ignore him now. If that was the goal, congratulations, it worked.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I was reading some pages in the Asuka thread

Wants Asuka to main event WrestleMania 

Thinks Red Dead 2 is overrated


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes Asuka's theme song

- Also likes Paige's theme song, which I think is the best theme song among the women

- Supporting Elias and Sonya roud


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tyrion

Probably not a Dany fan
Knows I forget if he's a show fan, book fan or both :hmm:
Loves talking about :asuka

ef

Supports the same team as :brock
Knows I know a lot of Liverpool fans
Knows I know way more Rangers fans though :lol



PhantomoftheRing said:


> Yes but you always act like: ''Northern Ireland is better at everything compared to The Republic'' so I wondered. :hmm:


Irish women are attractive no matter what side of the border they come from :cool2



PhantomoftheRing said:


> - LD > Becky :O


Don't tell the other Becky fans :side:



emerald-fire said:


> - Bad week of results for both of us :sadbecky


Linfield went top though :yay


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Only likes Becky because she's Irish. You know what, that's a more valid reason than the other ones. I'll take it.

Should know I don't really read the books much, although I have read them. I study the book world mostly through podcasts. The tv show is more what I watch, but I'm involved in both.

Is correct that Dany with only one n is not one of my favourites. I don't hate her as much as some of the fandom, but she's on the shittier side of the characters.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Quoted too many people and got ninja'd 

Finds Isla Dawn hot 

But not as much as Leanna Decker



Tyrion:

Loves Iron Maiden 

Massive fan of Game of Thrones

Has a great sig of Asuka tapping out Charlotte


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Didn't bother to edit his post.

Should know that I don't find either woman he referenced attractive, particularly Dawn, who is very unpleasant and I'm dumbfounded by the people who think she looks like anything other than an unfortunate train accident.

Knows that Asuka and Rousey should main event WM in a 10 second squash where Ronda runs at Asuka and gets kicked in the face and pinned.

EDIT - Oh, now you edit. ~_~


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

emerald-fire said:


> - Is probably making an effort to become more environmentally friendly after listening to Daniel Bryan's lectures


Who isn't? One planet dude, one planet.

*Nostalgia*
Friendly & intelligent poster

Thought he was weird at first

Still think he's a bit weird but warming to him

*Tyrion*
Easy to annoy

Obsessed with Asuka

Even more obsessed with Becky (in another way)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks Becky should be double champion at Mania :bunk

* Thinks that would elevate the division :eyeroll

* Thinks Bryan is a farm animal*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Has his Becky hate turned up to 11 :beckylol
Doesn't really follow football despite claiming to be a Man Utd fan :hmm
Loves that green text for some reason :hmm:



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Should know I don't really read the books much, although I have read them. I study the book world mostly through podcasts. The tv show is more what I watch, but I'm involved in both.


You ever listen to The Order of the Green Hand?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Liverpool fan?

Must be pleased after tonight :x

Will be fearing another bottle job


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*CJ GOAT

* How many times do I have to say it? I don't hate Becky, I hate that apparently one is an idiot if you don't like her and you "don't like good things" if you don't think she is the best.

* Would join the Anti Becky bandwagon if that allows him a date with LD :cool2

* Has been watching a lot of football lately

SAYWHATAGAIN

* Ninja

* Also watches football

* Should know that CJ GOAT is a Newcastle fan I think*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has been online.

Is online now.

Will be online later.



CJ said:


> You ever listen to The Order of the Green Hand?


No. I listen to History of Westeros and Bald Move for my ASOIAF/GOT content. History of Westeros in particular is, to my mind, by FAR the best podcast you'll ever find on ASOIAF. It's mostly a book podcast, but the tv show is covered when there's a tv season coming up, or on going. They do deep dives into every topic you can imagine, and it's not just history, even though that's the name sake of the podcast. They've also done numerous topics from books 1-5, and even done extensive deep dives into book 6 with sample chapters and things they know about the Winds Of Winter.

https://www.youtube.com/user/TheHistoryofwesteros/videos

Check them out. Unfortunately, some of the very, very first episodes they did aren't uploaded, because maybe they were lost or something, but the audio on the really early stuff was choppy at times because they didn't have the best set up, but that hasn't been a problem in the long time, and any topic is worth listening to.

I know I sound like such a fucking shill right now, but they really are that good of a show. It's also on Itunes so you can listen to it as well.

Bald Move is also amazing. There's far more comedy in that podcast than there is in History of Westeros, so you'll be howling through most of it, but there's also tons of knowledge. The main host even co-wrote a book on the religions of Westeros.

I'll listen to a little of The Order Of The Green Hand and see if I like it, but I have 60 million podcasts to catch up on, so I don't think I can add them to my rotation.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows I always watch a lot of football, I just never really talk about it on here
Probably wouldn't talk about it either if he were a Newcastle fan :sadbecky
Doesn't hate Becky :becky

Tyrion

Ninja'd again :sadbecky
Knows I like theory videos. The Order of the Green Hand/Preston Jacobs/In Deep Geek etc
Knows I'll check that out some time



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Liverpool fan?


No I have it much much worse than that, I'm a Newcastle fan :O


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably misses a player like Solano

* That's the only time I've heard about Newcastle :lol

* All Red Everything... except for Eva Marie :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Women's wrestling would completely flop if he was booking it 

Worships Peyton 

Loves our debates


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia said:


> Women's wrestling would completely flop if he was booking it


- That's so true :beckylol

- Knows if they ever have a match, Sonya must squash Peyton

- And Billie too in a handicap match


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nostalgia

Knows I'm not ignoring him, I just keep getting ninja'd
Knows it's probably about to happen again
Knows I need to go do stuff :bye










ef

Knows it happened
Wouldn't want to be a Newcastle fan :sadbecky
Wouldn't trust Mordy to book the women's division :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Needs to go do stuff.

I also need to go do stuff, but I'll probably get stuck here anyway.

Likes ASOIAF.



CJ said:


> Knows I always watch a lot of football, I just never really talk about it on here
> Probably wouldn't talk about it either if he were a Newcastle fan :sadbecky
> Doesn't hate Becky :becky
> 
> ...


Be warned, they go long. They REALLY obsess over this series. For people like me, though, that's a blessing, I love that.

However, unlike Preston Jacobs, they actually say things that make sense, and don't deny R+L=J even though it's right in front of their face.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Canadian
Happy Asuka finally won the title :asuka
Hopes Becky never gets it back :sadbecky



Tyrion Lannister said:


> However, unlike Preston Jacobs, they actually say things that make sense, and don't deny R+L=J even though it's right in front of their face.


You'll hate The Order of the Green Hand, they're big on N+A=J


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't think Isla is an unfortunate train accident :lmao 


A rough Northern city is his favourite football team :lauren


Probably all over Leanna's social media like Mordy is with Peyton


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:heston

Should know that I listened to a video of theirs. The first guy who talked, I found his voice so grating that I just couldn't keep listening. 

Should know that N+A=J is laughable horse shit.

Is younger than 95.



CJ said:


> Hopes Becky never gets it back :sadbecky


I'm more concerned and more opposed with her main eventing WrestleMania than holding some irrelevant B show title. In fact, I hope one day Asuka gets to win the Raw title, so at some point she needs to lose the SmackDown womens title (although I'll be furious when she does drop it, regardless, especially if she never gets to be the champion when they're on Fox, which she won't be). Once Becky main events WM, she won't even need to get it back. She can basically retire at that point because nothing anybody ever does in the division can be bigger than that. I'm horrified at the thought, because that means there's nothing left for Asuka to do, nothing will matter after that.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has been having a lovely chat with another GOT fan. :anna

- Demands that Asuka headline WrestleMania!

- Loved Aquaman. So did I. SO MANY MONSTERS. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TYRION
* Was lazy posting about me

* Talking GOT with CJ

* Listens to a lot of podcasts

PHANTOM

* Not the top poster on the thread :monkey

* Probably would also give a couple more wins to the IIconics if he was booking roud

* Would also give :asuka another undefeated streak until her retirement*



Nostalgia said:


> Women's wrestling would completely flop if he was booking it


*Actually, if I was boooking, the SD womens division would be very similar to what it is right now despite all my criticisms. The only differences would be that the IIconics would get a fluke win every now and then and Charlotte would take a break from the title scene to feud with the lesser workers. Becky still would be the top woman, Carmella would still be doing her dance break stuff and Mandy and Sonya would remain jobbers*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom'd.

- Would read a list of Phantom's favorite Doctor Strange comics?

- No.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows I knew he would love Aquaman. 

Also demands that Asuka headline WrestleMania, although I'll be willing to settle for no womens match headlining Mania ever if I have to. Just as long as somebody else doesn't get that honor, I can handle it. Although Asuka should be headlining WrestleMania. Particularly the first one, that's the most important. Headlining after it's already been done won't matter. She needs to be the pioneer.

Is apparently a GOT fan as well.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I am. Not to the extent that you and CJ are tho.

- Should know that I listened to the audiobook of the first Martin novel because of him. :anna

- Also dug Into the Spider-Verse. :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Isn't obsessive about GOT.

Should know I thought Into The Spider Verse was good, not great. I thought people overrated it, and it certainly wasn't as good as Aquaman. And Kingpin being an Italian gangster and Doc Ock being a woman was stupid (but expected *sigh*). I might watch it again if it's on Netflix but I wouldn't buy it, I just don't have the same hype for it.

Should know the Spider-Man PS4 game is much better than Into The Spider-Verse. The main game at least, not the disappointing DLC.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Should know I voted him for best video game section poster.
- Has an arousing sig gif.
- I'll go on a limb here and say you don't like Dany from GoT.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Like I said, she's one of the shittier characters, but most characters from GOT are better than most other fictional characters, so it's a high bar. I don't HATE her like some of the fandom does. She's a little overbearing at times, and Emilia Clarke has her moments of being a bad actress (and some good ones, to be fair) and is overall one of the least talented members of the cast, but generally she's ok. If she wins the Game of Thrones instead of Jon, I might transition into hate, because based on the story they've told, it really won't make sense if he's not the king by the end of it. Plus, I can do without more girl power shoved up my crank.

Should know I'm flattered that he voted for me, but I don't know why, because I barely post in the Video Games section, and the amount of games I actually talk about are very small. 

Likes my gif.

Has a gif from a Soccer event, or Football as they correctly call it everywhere but my country and the US.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- I barely go on the video games section as well. I just voted you because your videogame tastes align with mine, since I couldn't use other criteria.
- Very logical person.
- Is enjoying this Asuka push while it's possible

I agree with everything you said about Dany btw.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has a new Winona Ryder avi

* Liverpool fan apparently

* Not happy with the results today I suppose :sadbecky*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Suddenly, everything shifts into focus. 

Agrees with me about Dany.

Knows that logic will always beat emotion.










Has a gif in his avatar. It looks like Winona Ryder but I can't tell for sure.

EDIT - Apparently it is.

Peruvian Ninja.

IIconics mark.

Would book Becky as the top woman on SmackDown LOL.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Her and Asuka would be the top 2 women on the division :shrug. Becky because she is the most over and Asuka because she is the best at carrying lesser workers and is also over

* The IIconics would be booked like they were on NXT: 50/50 booking, maybe a title opportunity here and there, one or two tag titles run and, above all, a lot of backstage segments that was what got them over.

* I would put Charlotte in the tag division, she has been on the singles title scene for far too long and could use a break and the other women could use the rub of working/beating her.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has been playing fantasy booker a lot today.

- Doesn't dig that Nikki Cross. :goaway :thelist

- Thinking of switching to a new text color.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I also want Asuka in the Mania main event. 

Has a lot of quirky likes. 

Knows I haven't watched Game of Thrones. I'll binge watch it all once the shows ended.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I have a lot of likes in general...

- ..yet I only talk about Doctor Strange and ancient horror movies. :hmm

- Will binge-watch Game of Thrones when it's over.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Appreciates my thoughts on Debbie Harry. 

And Siouxsie Sioux. 

Knows I should watch more older horror stuff.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Broadening his horizons.

Changes his avatar once a month, it seems.

Shares interests with Phantom.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Happy new year Sol. 

I've had Katie Lea for a while now. 

And welcome to the new thread


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Currently offline

- Wants to see Victoria in the Rumble

- Also wants to see Alundra Blayze make an appearance


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Repped me a photo of a baby tiger cub.

I tried to rep back, but pop-up said I couldn't until I "spread it around".

AJ Styles fan?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

From the land of :becky
But not currently living there
Not a Bert fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably not watching WK13

* Recently sent me one his :homer reps

* Friend of the world, enemy of the troll posters*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks Northern Ireland and The Republic Of Ireland are the same country, despite living in the former. 

Utilized his ninja skills again.

Isn't listening to Power Metal right now.

Should probably do that.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dislikes everything I like, except ASOIAF :JLC3
Loves correcting me :beckylol
Constantly changing his avatar


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Would have one of Leanna's Playboy photohoots on his sig if it was allowed

* Only person from Northern Ireland that I know besides McIlroy

* Probably was a big Alan Shearer fan*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Would definitely put Peyton nudes in his sig if allowed
One of a handful of people that change their text colour :hmm
From the same country as Nolberto Solano :bow



Mordecay said:


> * Would have one of Leanna's Playboy photohoots on his sig if it was allowed


:nah2



Mordecay said:


> * Only person from Northern Ireland that I know besides McIlroy


Punkamaniac, Dibil13, Santa With Muscles etc

And you can't forget Finlay :benson


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Repped me boobs


Likes my sig :cool2


Named some jobbers I've either never heard of or never interacted with


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows DJ's a big step up from that generic AC/DC sig he used to have :cool2
Knows I only know the code for :cool2 because of him
Didn't spend a couple of hours in the Republic yesterday :cool2



Nostalgia said:


> Repped me boobs


Did I? That was meant to be a neg :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I always check her twitter regardless if my twitter is active or not :beckylol


Knows I'm not obsessed though :armfold


Loves :cool2 now


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Admitted he is obsessed :monkey

* King of using :cool2

* Hasn't interacted with many people outside of these section*



CJ said:


> Would definitely put Peyton nudes in his sig if allowed


*Even if I wanted to, there aren't any :sadbecky*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sends IIconic reps and thinks they are the best :lauren


Thinks he would book the women's division well :lol


Should know it's also because I took a break from the forum for several years. I know who Punkamaniac is but I don't know the other people CJ named. :shrug


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know there will be at some point. 

Will care, but I won't.

Must get tired of having to constantly insert green text into his posts. That's why I don't do colored shit, it takes too much effort.

EDIT - Ninja'd me. Again.

Is obsessed with some weird looking woman who's apparently named DJ or something. I don't know.

Took a break for several years.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Seemed to dislike me when I first joined the forum because I was a big Ziggler fan at time. 

Probably has warmed to me over the years. :hmm: 

Like everyone else is tired of getting ninja'd in this thread.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Updated his sig, but does he still have sigs disabled? :hmm

- Thinks I have very VANILLA taste in things. Should know Vanilla is my favourite kind of ice cream too, I'm naturally boring. :beckylol

- Knows I've warmed to him over the years. :cool2 Not in a gay way, though. :side:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows why DJ is a little bit weird looking :beckylol 


Knows I wouldn't say no


Is correct about me still having sigs disabled. Still, I can view mine and other people's sigs when I click on their profiles. I just don't like seeing them in every single post.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-









- Doesn't see my glorious Anna sig every time I post. :sadbecky

- Knows I'll be going to Greggs today. :beckylol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nostalgia said:


> Seemed to dislike me when I first joined the forum because I was a big Ziggler fan at time.
> 
> Probably has warmed to me over the years. :hmm:


Not really, honestly.

Uses the Becky laughing gif.

Should know that I hate the lack of representation Asuka has in the smiley department on this forum. 










Should know that we need more Asuka smilies.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** AT least there is an Asuka simile :asuka

* There are zero Peyton smilies :sadbecky

* At least the Peyton that matters, there is this shit who I don't know who he is eyton*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

There's ONE smiley.....for the first ever womens Royal Rumble winner, SmackDown womens champion, longest undefeated streak in WWE history, main evented more PPV's than AJ Styles ever has, etc. See the sig. She's a Hall of Famer and NOT a token one, because "everybody" gets in, but a real one. And the Asuka smiley isn't even that good. For one thing, it's way too big and needs to be re-sized. 

There are zero.....for a geek. 

Asuka deserves better. But no, we can't have more of an insanely charismatic woman who broke the mold for what a female superstar is and miraculously was amazing enough to bypass Vinces racism, which in itself should qualify her for every HOF in existence, because WE NEED MORE BECKY!!!!! We don't have enough shitty smilies of Becky being a complete dork.

Join Date: Aug 2014
Location: Inside the Venus Fly Trap
Posts: 11,324


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't help when the main smiley maker is a big Becky fan :lol 


Should persuade CJ to make more Asuka smileys 


From Canada


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Wants more Asuka smilies :asuka 

- Gets sick of seeing Becky's face plastered all around the forum. :beckylol

- Knows we'll never agree on Becky










Nostalgia:

- Ninja'd me.

- Becky has grown on him over time. He really enjoyed this segment.










- Seth has grown on him also. :rollins (Waiting for Mordy to find some way to make that a gay joke :side


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We've tried to get more Asuka smileys uploaded. Nobody listens because she doesn't have a fanbase on this site.

Is not from Canada.

Joined in November 2012.

Doesn't watch WWE even though Becky is the most pushed act in the company and is main eventing WrestleMania. Goes to show she's not very good, because I would sure as hell watch if Asuka were main eventing WrestleMania, no matter how annoyed I was with the product.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Has an Anna Kendrick sig where she is pretending to shoot someone or something.

Should know his "basic" music taste is perfectly fine for the club.

:Jim in username form.

:lauren

Ninja'd me.

Wants more Asuka smilies.

Should know thy will be done.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know Anna is singing. I think :anna

- Should know there is gifs of Anna holding a gun though










- Digs her Suspiria. :anna


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Probably uses PS more than me these days
Everyone's favourite member








Approves of Nostalgia's new sig :cool2



Nostalgia said:


> Should persuade CJ to make more Asuka smileys


I'm not responsible for :asuka Think it was that Chris guy from the Asuka fan thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Seth has grown on him also. :rollins (Waiting for Mordy to find some way to make that a gay joke :side


** Wants to see something "growing" on Seth's pants :grin2:

* We will never agree on Becky either

* Still a bro because allows my tiny obsession with Peyton 

CJ GOAT

* Ninja'd me

* Replaced :anna with









* Should know that this should be the official WF thumbs up smilie







*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is on the #HateBecky train 










- As much as it pains him to admit it, he knows that Becky has the IT factor.










- Always has a Seth gay joke at the ready. Such a dirty minded individual. Despicable.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that if he thought Becky had the it factor, he wouldn't hate her. Neither would I.

Should know that WWE fans only respond to stupid memeable phrases like "The Man", "Rusev Day" and "Yes" because WWE doesn't entertain them with actual stories.

Likes Anna Kendrick.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*THE FOURTH WALL

* At least I am an OG Becky hater, not like all those pretenders who jump in the bandwagon when she got a push :shrug

* I've been saying she is overrated since 2015 :lol

* I don't always have Seth gay jokes in my mind for you, I don't have a dirty mind... like yours... when you think about Seth >

TYRION

* Gets lazy when he gets ninja'd

* Y2J fan

* Probably not as big of a fan to watch his match a couple of hours ago*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows I didn't watch New Japans tiny, irrelevant show.

Knows I wasn't ninja'd this time.

Should know that this should be turned into a general conversation thread, because constantly naming 3 things sucks.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is proud of being an OG Becky hater :lauren

- Might be watching Wrestle Kingdom? I won't lie, I forgot it was even happening. I only really watched last time to see Y2J/Omega. I'm a bit too casual for that shit. But I might watch it later on. I had fun last time.

- Hates bandwagoners. :anna

Tyrion:

- Doesn't care about Y2J in NJPW.

- Might miss the days when Jericho/Owens were making RAW entertaining on a weekly basis










- Will be ecstatic if he sees Asuka walk in to WrestleMania as Champion. :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that this WK was the most dissapointing of the past 5 years, if he watches it he should watch theopener and the last 2 matches, that's about it

* Not too happy with my constant ribbing

* I am to him what zrc is to me :grin2:*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Will be ecstatic if he sees Asuka walk in to WrestleMania as Champion. :asuka


Not really. 

I'll be happier if she's the champion than if she's not, but women are main eventing WrestleMania this year and she's not one of them. That's the ultimate goal and whoever does it becomes the most successful female wrestler of all time (meaning Becky or Charlotte. Ronda isn't a pro wrestler, she's a celebrity.). I can't be happy with anybody being more successful than Asuka. Being in the undercard is not being a star.

She'll lose at WrestleMania anyway so it doesn't matter.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has the wrong Championship title in his avi.

- That's because he wants :asuka holding both.

- Not happy about the planned WrestleMania Main Event.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is mocking me. Thanks. Real nice.

Somehow doesn't see the numerous ways that Asuka is a better pro wrestler than Becky Lynch, despite them being crystal clear just by watching both of them do.....anything. 

Should know that Asuka will never win the Raw title, unless it's when Raw is the B show.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Probably knows I won't get in a debate with him, as we'd be here until next Christmas. :fact

- Should know this is the Mock the Above poster thread now. Apparently. 

- Should know I need to head out, but it was nice chatting Tyrion :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Disapproves of Becky hate.

- Probably doesn't remember that I declared myself leader/Doctor Octopus of the Legion of Becky Non-Fans.












- Should know that the Legion didn't take off. :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Isn't Premium yet. :sadbecky

- Approves of the Becky hate










- Doesn't hate Becky as much as Tyrion and Mordy do, though :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that she was an absolute sweetheart when I met her.

- But she's more popular than Asuka right now, so she can :goaway.

- Knows I'm a petty, petty man.

Here's F. Hardy:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has met wrestlers


Hates anyone being more popular than Asuka


Should know I'm bored to here's a random pic:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Treats you like a sweetheart, and you still talk bad about her on here :sadbecky

- Should know I'll never stop being eternally jealous that you met Becky. You haven't met Seth too right? I might as well just log out if so. 

- Nobody is allowed to be above :asuka for him and Tyrion.

Nostalgia:

- Posting pictures that aren't DJ. :O

- Has probably been browsing random Instagram profiles whilst bored. :beckylol

- Should know I got recognised in Greggs again today, I almost don't want to go there anymore. It's getting awkward. :side:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got ninja'd 


Would not want to see the Twitter of the girl I posted above


Would end up deleting his browsing history again :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ninja'd dear Anna. :thelist

- Always tells us to avoid the social media accounts of the women he posts.

- Just wants to post pics. Ditto.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Making this a 'Post 3 Pictures' thread.

- Should know I don't mind it :anna

- Should post more Aubrey though


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Aubrey will return.

- She always does. :anna

- For now, it's Françoise Hardy: French National Treasure. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* Jealous of the Phantom

* Scare to look for the "girls" that Nostalgia posts

* Has deleted his browsing history several times because of him :lol

PHANTOM

* Catching up to me

* Posting pics of the french bird

* Asuka is the wrestler supreme for him*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that writing ''girls'' is not cool you know 


Knows I've posted nearly every DJ pic on the forum at some point so I've got to mix it up


Probably could not name my second and third favourite women in the WWE right now


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows Mordy needs to try harder with his ribbing. Lacking originality. :thelist

- Posted every DJ picture known to man. #NotObsessed

- Should know if his second or third isn't Becky, I'm disappointed.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Peyton is one of them :grin2:, not sure about the other, probably Becky :eyeroll

* Although I do remember saying that you liked Carmella and Mandy, so I will have to go with those two

* Probably won't be able to name my favorite women besides the IIconics and Kairi

WALL

* Put me on the list :thelist

* Probably not the same list where he has :rollins name all over it

* Created the Sonya thread but barely posts on it :hmm*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- I know you're not that invested in the women's division.

- Hmm... Mandy Rose and Charlotte?

- F. Hardy :mark










Mordy:

- Always with the ninja-ing...

- Poking the bear.

- Sees Peyton as the Human Supreme.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Awesome. 

Ghoulish. 

Turtled.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Good morning.

- Should know that it's morning in Karloffornia.

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> and Charlotte?


:tripsscust 


Should know I dislike Charlotte


Should know it's Becky and Asuka


Knows that will get me hate because most people on this forum are either a diehard Becky fan who dislikes Asuka, or a diehard Asuka fan who dislikes Becky. :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm fine with most the women. 

Nice mix of drizzling shits and damn good. 

Not everybody can be a Queen.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Is not THAT big on Becky and Asuka.

- Doesn't really care about the women's division in general.

- Does care about Sonya tho.

zrc:

- Turtled me.

- Does care about women's wrestling. :anna

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Baddest
The Empress
The Queen 
The Man

Four Way Elimination main event
Winner takes all! 

Book it Vince!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** No IIconics no buys

* Given the ratings and the attendance, even with those 4, still no buys

* I would take that main event so everybody can be happy and they can finally shut up*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- The only way the IIconics can appear on the WM main show is as extras in one of the other women's entrances, like how CM Punk was part of John Cena's WM 22 entrance

- Wants all fans of Charlotte, Becky, Ronda and Asuka to be happy roud

- Probably wants to see Adam Cole debut on the main roster after WM


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Or a battle royal. 

Like the one Peyton was in last Mania. 

Or a lumberjill match


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*EMERALD

* They will never be happy, but at least they will have the main event of Mania to remember when their favourite gets pushed down the card

* IIconics can also fluke their way to the Mania main card if somehow they end up in the tag titles finals :shrug

* I don't want anyone from NXT to be called up, I want the best for them :jericho2

ZRC

* The battle royal would be on the pre-show

* Nia would probably win it if she isn't in tag titles match

* Although she already won the one at Evolution, so she may lose the Mania one*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

With Naomi winning last year, wouldn't be surprised if Nattie or Ember win this years. 

I have no doubts your ladies will be in the battle royal though. 

Preshow is Still a mania match. Only with half the crowd.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that the women's division is the best thing the 'E has going for it right now.

- Continues to give the IIconics the Poe treatment. roud

-


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

1. Should know that while Ronda is very famous, Asuka is very charismatic and Charlotte is very good in the ring, the women's division is hot because of one person, and one person only.... :becky2

2. Likes Doctor Strange for some bizarre reason mega

3. Won best new member :bayley2



Mordecay said:


> * I don't want anyone from NXT to be called up, I want the best for them :jericho2


They make way more money on the main roster dude.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I'm a bit weird but is warming to me

UFC fan 

Might be Irish :hmm:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Likes to rib Nostalgia.

- Should know Bryan wouldn't approve of your sig










- Knows The Man is one of the best parts of WWE.










Nostalgia:

- Likes to ninja TFW.

- Should know I also like Becky & Asuka. :anna

- Enjoys weirding people out.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Likes the Who.

Christian. 

And photography.


Turtled.
Still hasn't put his beef in the neighbours taco.
Probably never will.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I like Doctor Strange because he's the greatest superhero of all time. :fact

- Rib King.

-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- His sig/avi will definitely be Francoise Hardy gifs when he's made Premium. 










- He's the only reason I know about Francoise Hardy, Clea and Magik. :side:

- Thinks Doctor Strange is the GOAT Superhero :goaway


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Still premium :yay

- May not want me mentioning it so many times in case the mods realize it

- Knows Doctor Strange is not the GOAT superhero


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

He won nicest member so it would renew for another year anyway. 

Evening fire. 

Hope you had a good day.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know CJ told me it doesn't go away. :anna Or maybe I've cheated the system, in which case, shhhh. :side:

- Got some votes in the Awards. :JLC3

- Knows our weird little family of a section won in the Awards. roud This forum wouldn't be the same without this section. :fact

zrc:

- Ninja'd me. 

- It's the Weekend, so he's probably saying hello to some alcohol.

- Thinks I'm the nicest member. Should hear the way I rage at people in Call of Duty and you may change your mind. I may or may not call people a 'cheating bastard' on a regular occasion.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks Batman is the GOAT superhero. :goaway

- Should know that Doctor Strange is the only superhero with the Tom Wolfe Seal of Approval. 










- Should know that Doctor Strange was mentioned in a T. Rex song. He wins. :fact


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't like Batman or Becky. :goaway

- Doesn't like Deadpool either. :O

- Starting to question his taste in things. :hmm At least you post Aubrey gifs.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Batman is the least interesting part of any given Batman story. :fact

- Prefers the 1999 Mummy to the 1932 Mummy. :thelist

- We'll always have Aubrey gifs.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is correct when he's talking about Batman V. Superman, god that movie was dog shit. :goaway Sucked in Justice League too. Sorry Affleck. 

- Tries to insult the Nolan Dark Knight Trilogy. :sadbecky To be fair, Joker was the best part of Dark Knight though. :banderas










- Knows there is an Aubrey gif for every situation.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

And even then Joker gets overrated because of Ledger snuffing it. In hindsight I don't see what the big deal was. 

Should know I've never rated Ledger in anything.

Says tame things to COD players. And nope no alcohol. Dry January


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Won't be posting in the WWE section anytime soon :sadbecky

- Nicest member :anna

- Posts GIFs just as much as Phantom does

EDIT

zrc

- Eternal turtle

- Thinks The Joker in TDK was overrated

- I agree. Still awesome though.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I technically have, a couple of times. But that's all you'll be getting from me I'm afraid. :becky2

- Should know I might post in the Rumble thread to celebrate if :rollins wins

- Knows I'm obsessed with gifs :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Phantom was in Batman v Superman.

- His portrayal of Gotham Rogue Football Player #22 saved the movie.

- Should know that there was an awesome nacho bar. BvS makes me think of nachos. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows that as bad as Affleck and that movie was, nothing tops the abomination that is Jesse Eisenberg as Lex Luthor. Got to be the worst casting ever.

- Knows GOAT Amy Adams was the best part of BvS.










- Won Best Newcomer despite never venturing outside of this section. He picked the right place :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Amy Adams... :banderas

- Okay, Phantom is the 2nd-best part of BvS.

- Should know that Phantom's scene is only in the Ultimate Edition. :sadbecky


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Years ago there was a conversation about his name being as such and someone thinking CM Punk invented the phrase. 

Not gonna find him in the WWE sections, that’s for sure 

Racking up the posts at a violent rate


For The Forth Wall


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom'd. Sorry.

- Has been active in the games section. :anna

- nWo fan.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Can thank me for introducing this thread to wrestlingforum in 2013. Search my threads to confirm. 

Relatively new member of the forum, but rocking out in the games section 

Sig is not centered, but it sorta works.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Thinks I'm a nice chap. roud

- Should know I'm flattered. 

- Should know Phantom may seem new on the outside, but he owns this section, he owns us. :asuka He got us all to vote for him with his mind-controlling abilities.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Buttermaker:

- Founder of this thread. :mark

- That makes him the GOAT. :mark

- Has been here for many years.

Anna:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knows I have powers.

- Political powers!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* Gets flattered easily

* Still hasn't make a move when it comes to his neighbour

* He probably has anxiety issues when he is reminded about it :lol 

PHANTOM

* Started the new thread

* Appeared in that shitty DC movie

* Thinks Amy Adams is :homer*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I dig that Amy Adams.










- Hated The Phantom Meets Batman and Superman.

- More than that funny Thor movie?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Digs that Amy Adams.










- Digs that Francoise Hardy.










- Doesn't dig that Becky Lynch. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Becky is fine.

- She's no Asuka tho.

- Or Kairi Sane.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Asuka is fine. :asuka

- She's no Becky. :becky2

- Or Seth Rollins though. :rollins

:Cocky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Said nothing about Kairi.

- Which means she knows Kairi is the bestest! :mark

- Kairi is love. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

**









*









*







*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Made a lazy post 

Has an okay sig 

Not as good as mine though :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- This dude gets it.

- Kairi's krew for life!

- Haters gonna hate.










NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Loves his sig.

- Not a Charlotte fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Thinks his sig is better than mine :lmao:heston. I've literally hav had people repping me saying that I have the best sig on the forum :lol

* I have a bad headache for waking up at 2am to watch WK, so excuse me for the lazy post

* Should know that I always have very bad headaches when I don't sleep much :side:

PHANTOM

* Kairi and the IIconics :mark:










* Kairi loves the Iiconics roud










*







*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gets sig compliments from fellow IIconic fans :beckylol 


Should know I have no idea what WK is 


Like all of us hates lack of sleep. That's where energy drinks can help Mordy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Becky is fine.
> 
> - She's no Asuka tho.
> 
> - Or Kairi Sane.


And undeserving of her spot. Don't leave that out. 

Doesn't know that WK is Wrestle Kingdom, New Japan Pro Wrestling "big" show of the year. I say "big" in quotations since they're an irrelevant Indy promotion.

Is online.

Should know I'm going out.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Irrelevant indie promotion who just made 40k attendance :lol

* SO irrelevant that WWE has been trying to raid them the past 3-4 years

* Becky does deserves her spot, she is the most over person on the company atm :shrug*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gets offended when people criticise things he's likes 

Should learn to laugh it off like I do :shrug 

It trying to push Tyrion's buttons but failed because he has gone out


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows it's best to just laugh things off in this world. It's not worth the stress.

- Knows I've learned that more over the last year, and I'm better off for it.

- Unless you're criticising Becky, Seth, or Anna. Then we've got a fight on our hands.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Knows his Yu-Gi-Oh.

- Doesn't seem to be into anime in general.

- Should know that he will pay for calling Kate Micucci "souless"... don't think he won't pay.










Anna:

- Ninja'd me.

- Would never insult the Great Micucci. :anna

- Should know that I do love Batman's world and some versions of him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Likes when people posts pics of the people he likes

* WF's N1 Micucci fan

* All things Clea*



The Fourth Wall said:


> - Unless you're criticising Becky, Seth, or Anna. Then we've got a fight on our hands.


*I was going to say something but I kept staring to Anna's boobs :book *


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Creepy pervert man.

- Beloved, creepy pervert man.

- Wants us to be kind to his favorites.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Likes Anna's boobs

- I will oblige:

-









Phantom:

- Knows Mordy needs to see a real pair of boobs.

- Knows I do also.

- Knows we're all creepy pervs in here, and then there's Phantom with a girlfriend. Pah! Who needs them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Would keep calling me brother Perv if we still use "brother" around here

* Forever Sister Magik

* French Bird avi

WALL

* Anna's boobs :homer

* Knows that one of the reasons we can't get girlfriends is because our standards are very high given the people we are obsessed with and that no one will ever measured up to them

* At least, that's what we tell ourselves to make us feel better when we get anxious when we are too afraid to talk to someone we like :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is as creepy as Mordy with the saved gifs :lauren


Wants his neighbour to knock on his door looking like that 


Would want to see Seth and Anna go at it :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:


- Encouraging the creepy pervert man.

- Should know that I'm going to start Prison Break Season 2 tonight.

- The Man :rollins is her GOAT?

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Finds Mandy Rose attractive. 

- Thinks everyone here is weird... and is right. :fact


zrc is the normal one... let that sink in... :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks zrc is normal :monkey

* Asuka brought his family together roud

* KNows that me and TFW are the true pervs on this thread :beckylol*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should prepare for disappointment during that Season. T-Bag is good though. It has a lot of lows, but the highs are worth the wait.

- Just called zrc 'normal'.










- Should know :rollins is indeed my GOAT in the Wrestling world. But he can't top :anna

Mordy:

- Knows we're both pervy horn dogs.

- Although, I must mask my perviness better, as I won Nicest Member. :lol

- Thinks my standards are too high. Should know he's wrong. I'm just too afraid to meet anybody really.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No... but he's the closest thing we have to a "normal" one... :lauren

- Goodbye, everyone. I have a killer headache and I need to finish some work.

- Leave pictures of the French bird and/or Kate. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I only have the latest Kairi pic :shrug

*









* Hopefully you recover my friend, and, if/when you do, tell me what you did, because I also have a terrible headache :sadbecky*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has a headache. :sadbecky

- Posting Kairi pics to please the Phantom.

- Should know I might get on a dating site soon. :hmm Brother Wall might finally get himself a girl.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Don't waste your time. Too many single moms on those sites.
Unless your into that thing
Admitted perv


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know kids are :goaway Definitely not in to that.

- Should know I'll probably never meet someone without going on those sites. :shrug I'm not the kind that goes to many outgoing things.

- Hitting me with some truth bombs :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't seem like he wants kids, same, I fucking hate kids

* Should finds a girl who doesn't like to go out, who likes pizza and playing COD :aryep

* Probably wouldn't like the results if he looks for a girl like that :lol*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Probably because such a girl would be a blue haired land whale that bitches about Muh Racism on Twitter
I don't care for kids either
Has headache


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know if I got kids, I'd have to share Pizza and COD. No can do. :goaway

- Should know that's my ideal scenario. Find somebody that is as introverted as I am. That's a lot easier said than done.

- Probably doesn't use dating sites.

Virus:

- Also knows kids are annoying. They are cute when they're younger, and then we grow in to evil and mischievous. 

- Thinks all introverted girls are ugly.

- I'm sure there is some pretty ones out there.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not all of them, it just seems to be the norm. I could be wrong since i don't see many female introverts
Got ninja'd
Won nicest member.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't care for single moms 

Or blue haired land whales

Should know that other than one date I had - my overall experience using dating sites has been pretty shitty


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No surprise. I can't imagine those sites working like they say most of the time.
One of the reasons why I don't use them
Not like many good looking women on them anyway


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know you guys aren't really selling dating sites for me right now. But I guess it can't hurt to try. 

- Digs his Dobrev










- Digs his Donna Troy. Should know I have no idea who that is, but I still found a gif for you. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Donna Troy is a character of the Titans series, the only DC show virus enjoys

* Should try to date one of the girls that Nostalgia posts here :lol

* Should know that I've taken care of people for the first 25 years of my life, that's why I don't want kids, I already spent too many years taken care of people.*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Digs his Donna Troy. Should know I have no idea who that is, but I still found a gif for you. :anna


http://dc.wikia.com/wiki/Donna_Troy_(New_Earth)
Your welcome
Watch Titans, I guess

Mord:
Super Ninja
Green
Sick of taking care of people


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mordy:

- Takes care of people. roud

- I knew you were a sweetheart behind all the Seth ribbing and Becky hating.










- Informed me who Donna Troy is.

Virus:

- Thanks for keeping me in the loop.

- Should know I might check out Titans if it's on Netflix?

- Knows his comic books.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*VIRUS

* Just like me, he doesn't have any hope for the IIconics

* Wonders why Peyton sometimes uses winter clothes in beach photoshoots










* Enjoys when she doesn't










WALL

* Ninja'd me

* Gets mad when someone talks shit about :becky, :rollins or :anna

* Thinks I am a sweetheart... if you only knew me in real life :lmao*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


Ironic that those who say that mostly scream hate.



Mordecay said:


> ** Just like me, he doesn't have any hope for the IIconics
> 
> * Wonders why Peyton sometimes uses winter clothes in beach photoshoots
> 
> * Enjoys when she doesn't*


Yes
She needs to get naked
Preferably with me


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Loves that particular pic

* Just like me, wishes Peyton does that ESPN Body issue Charlotte did last year, in which she posed naked

* Promoting the Titans series*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Apparently isn't a sweetheart in real life. :hmm Nobody is perfect, I'm a dickhead at times in real life because of my anxiety and pushing people away. :shrug

- Knows it'd be weird if all of us in this thread did a real life meet-up. :lmao

- Will be able to die happy if he sees Peyton with no clothes on. I'm still waiting for Anna to do a real playboy shoot.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Dissapointed with Anna's Playboy photoshoot

* Will go to sleep in an hour and probably won't log in tomorrow

* Always gets creeped out when I mention those details :beckylol*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Might be stalking me. :hmm

- Should know I would be the most boring stalker victim "Why isn't this guy leaving his house?" :beckylol

- Should know he's slightly wrong on the sleep time. It'll probably be closer to 2am. I'm getting worse :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Dug the unholy heck out of Chilling Adventures of Sabrina. :mark


- Should read the comic. The Netflix show is superb trash, the comic is a masterpiece of the macabre.










- Will not read the comic. :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Really wants me to read comics.

- Should know I wish I was in to comics too. It'd be better than being stuck on the internet all the time, and they are more interesting than books.

- Should know I'm off to bed. I just wanted to say goodnight to you first.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodnight, Anna.

- May we appear in better movies together.

- Dream only of Rollins and COD.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Ribbing TFW just a little bit before he goes to sleep

* Hates when people starts talking about their pervy things in this thread

* Called one of virus latest post the single greatest post in the history of post just because it had a lot of Clea :eyeroll*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is wrong. I mock you pervy creeps, but I do it with love. No handshakes tho. 

- Should know that I stand by what I said about that Clea post.

-


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks that a post about Clea is the single greatest post in the history of this forum, ahead of all the posts that celebrate Asuka.

Knows that he let me down, man.

Knows Asuka is better than Clea, even if he can't admit it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants me to choose between Asuka and Clea. :O

- I choose...

- DEATH


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Should have won the award thingy.

Partly because I can't name anyone else that joined this year.

Mostly because he seems pretty cool.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> - Wants me to choose between Asuka and Clea. :O
> 
> - I choose...
> 
> - DEATH


I mean, you did choose, because you called a Clea post the greatest post of all time. 

Asuka is, well.....real, so that should take precedence. 

Should know that I'm now crowning myself WF's biggest Asuka fan.

Should know that I definitely need to re-watch Futurama. It's gold. I have all the seasons. However, I won't, because I'm busy with other stuff.

Likes horror movies.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vox:

- Should know that I did win the award thingy. :mark

- Should know that I appreciate her support. :anna

- Knows that the OG Suspiria is perfection. :lenny










Tyrion:

- Ninja'd me.

- WF's biggest Asuka fan.

- Needs to revisit Futurama.


TBF I also call Asuka the greatest human being on a regular basis.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> TBF I also call Asuka the greatest human being on a regular basis.


Which isn't wrong, but you never called a post about her the greatest of all time. :cry2

Should know that Futurama has probably the best tv ending of all time. Most tv shows end on a horrendous note, whereas they got it exactly right. Even though they didn't even need an ending, due to the structure of the show. 

Should know I want new Futurama episodes. 

Should know that I tried to determine what my favourite Futurama episode was and I couldn't pick between like 8 of them. It's just tremendous.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I also think Futurama went out on a high note.


- Should know that I have a soft spot for The Devil’s Hands are Idle Playthings.


- Should know that I didn't dig Disenchantment as much as I wanted to. :darryl


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I turned Disenchantment off after 1 episode. I just wasn't laughing, which is.....sadly what I expected.

Should know that I don't remember much about The Devils Hands Are Idle Playthings. I'm sure that's the one with the Robot Devil and the golden fiddle, playing off The Devil Went Down To Georgia, but there's been a bunch of episodes with the Robot Devil so I don't know.

Should know that without looking up the names of them, my favourites are The Problem with Popplers, one of the only episode titles I can remember, the Animal House parody where Bender joins the frat, Bender Gets Made, which is when he joins the mafia, the 30% Iron Chef, the Human Horn episode, the Titanic parody where Bender falls in love with the countess, Fear Of A Bot Planet.....I think that's the name, where Fry and Leela have to pretend to be robots to infiltrate the human killing robot planet, and the one where Farnsworth invents the smelloscope and smells the giant pile of garbage heading towards New New York. I'm sure there are others.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Likes Futurama

* Calls Asuka the greatest human being when Peyton exists :bunk

* We will never agree on that, unlike with MEW :mark:










TYRION

* Canadian ninja

* Also likes Futurama

* Watches a lot of tv*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Peyton over Asuka... :bunk

- I mean, I say that all the time, but... :bunk

- Mary Elizabeth Winstead is awesome tho.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that Peyton is a fucking geek who isn't special. Asuka has more charisma and charm than anyone, which is why she's managed, with every significant deficiency (in the eyes of Vince) that a performer can have to still get ahead and become a top 5 female star ever. Meanwhile Peyton is dressing up like a kangaroo.










Some people have to work to be a champion, and some people just got it naturally. :asuka 

EDIT

Likes Mary Elizabeth Winstead. Why, I'll never know. Whatever, at least she's not Becky Lynch.

Watched Futurama.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Reminds me that Peyton is a fucking jobber who dresses as a kangaroo and is at the bottom of the womens division with no chance of ever going up the card :Vince2

* Hates Becky with passion :beckywhat

* Will never understand why fans choose her over Asuka*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, I know why, it's because wrestling fans are a notoriously low IQ fanbase. What I don't get are the ancillary reasons like "she has more charisma", lol. "She's a better in ring performer", lol. "She's better looking", lol. 

At least Triple H knows better. He saw Asuka as the star and did nothing with Becky in her whole NXT run. That's a man I trust with this company, not fucking Vince, who thinks Roman Reigns is the top star in the industry. 

Should know I don't even really hate Becky. It's just that I have no respect for her skills, and she's not good enough to run a division or be above Asuka. Her fanbase is far worse than she is. When she returns to being a jobber after they drop "The Man", I won't even talk about her.

Is sad about Peytons career.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

From Peru

Sad that Peyton is a jobber

Doesn't think Becky needs both belts :cuss:

God fucking damn it every fucking time I post in this thread
*Tyrion*
Loves super hero's

Gamer

Doesn't think Becky needs both belts :cuss:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks Becky needs both belts. :no :thelist :goaway

- Clearly a madman.

- Loves that Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Posted something, undoubtedly about Becky.

Should know that I can't see it.

Is online.

EDIT - Knows that Becky holding both belts would be like when Vince gave the WWE and IC titles to the fucking Ultimate Warrior of all people. 

Knows the greatness of Asuka.

Loves Pulp Fiction as well.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that some members of the Becky fanbase are the absolute worst roud

* Knows that her holding both titles would kill the division and the womens undercard would be super fucked, more than every women on SD is right now with the exception of the ABC

* Probably would stop watching if that happens*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Also knows that of Becky's fanbase
Bunch of weirdos they are
Might like Asuka better


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Asuka is a waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better wrestler than Becky

* Becky is a better promo and not as over the top as Asuka is

* I guess, between the two, I would pick Asuka because her fanbase isn't as annoying :shrug*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fair
Sadly Asuka's fanbase seems to be small too
Because gaijin are stupid


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Hates Asuka fans less. roud

- How does he feel about Kate Micucci fans? :hmm

- Definitely supports IIconics fans.

Virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know that I think Asuka has a respectable number of fans. 

- Fellow Gravity Falls lover.










-


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Nice pics
- Layin' down the babes
- Loves longing back to better days*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** One of the oldest members here

* Hates the current product

* Sid fan

Good night guys*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is going to sleep
Seems early for a Friday
Likes Peyton more than Asuka?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** You are right, it is a bit early for me to go to sleep, but I have been awake since 2 am because I wanted to watch Wrestle Kingdom live, so I am tired and with a headache :sadbecky

* Asking the obvious questions: I am not even an Asuka fan, I don't even like her, I just prefer her over Becky :shrug. Peyton>>>>everyone

* Likes Peyton, probably just because she is hot af

Now good night for real :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodnight.

- I'll see you in 10 mins.

- Would sacrifice us all to Peyton.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Sacrifices people to SATAN!!!!
- Wait... that's what I do!!!
- The person below me will think things
- Cool poster, anyway!!*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is a Satanist. :no:

Needs Jesus. 

Sid fan.



Mordecay said:


> ** Asuka is a waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better wrestler than Becky
> 
> * Becky is a better promo and not as over the top as Asuka is
> 
> * I guess, between the two, I would pick Asuka because her fanbase isn't as annoying :shrug*


Not being as over the top is a detriment. Asuka is larger than life. She's also a better promo, just not in English. Let's see Becky try to cut a promo in Japanese and we'll see if she's as good as Asuka. If Asukas first language was English, she'd be main eventing WrestleMania instead. Believe that. 

Damn right we're not as annoying. Mainly because we support a real legend and not a flavor of the month.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Not a Satanist... just to let you know, I do use Satan part of my dark jokes
- "Well, it isn't funny!!!!"
- In general, Satan sucks, anyway... that's why he's in my jokes all the time. *


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok.

Likes dark jokes. 

Likes wrestling from Vinces favourite era, the big guy era.

Likes music, anime, and video games.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- is one of the biggest asuka fans on here
- might miss CM Punk
- has my favourite wrestlers in Steve Austin in his fav wrestler list


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I do miss Punk. Not enough to follow him to another wrestling company, though. I think if Asuka left WWE (I can't see her doing it, though. She's a big star, and probably has a job as a coach at the PC lined up for her when she retires), I'd probably start following another promotion for the first time ever. 

Has a signature from a porn film. It's pretty hot. :shrug

Has a terrible, unworthy stain of a pro wrestler holding up Asukas championship in his avatar.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Enjoys Futurama

Fan of the Harry Potter films. I watched the first 3 but lost interest after that. 

Seems to put over the top Becky fans on his ignore list.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is correct that I'm taking the Bird Box challenge on insane Becky Lynch fans, although so far, I've only ignored the one who uses a Sam Jackson line in Pulp Fiction as his username, and one other, which is annoying, because Sam Jackson guy posts in this section all the time, and he plays the games, and in order to play the games, I have to keep looking at them. Thankfully, I don't have to in this thread, because I don't follow the rules of the game. 

Should know that all the Harry Potter films are good, although Goblet of Fire is the worst one (until Voldemort shows up, then it's great), so I understand why he lost interest in that one. I still like it, but the Wizard Olympics.....yeah. Not a sports fan.

Probably likes soccer because he's from the UK like everyone else on this site.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows this thread is better as a general chat thread. If it was name 3 things only all the time it would get boring real fast and it wouldn't be the popular thread it is now. 


Occasionally finds some of the conversation in here weird.


Should know I dislike sports as much as you do.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** An englishman who doesn't like football :monkey

* Knows that us regulars got this thread over with our weirdness :tucky

* Except for me, I am the only regular who is not weird or obsessive or anything like that :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a habit of mentioning me when I'm offline :eyeroll


Was posting in the Nia/Tye thread only because Peyton is connected to Tye :lauren


May or may not still have a headache


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Mentions my fave when I am offline, always saying after it "Mord is gonna be mad and will get back at me"

* Likes to start jobber arguments with me :aryep

* Stll have a headache :sadbecky*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Take some Ibuprofen. Occassionally when I wake up from sleeping (not often), probably from being in a bad position, I'll get a headache and it's just throbbing like hell, and 2 or 3 of those knocks it out a lot faster than it takes to go away on its own. They're good pain relievers in general. I've used them for when my ribs have hurt, back, etc.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wants Mordy to get better

So he can watch matches of Asuka squashing Peyton 

Would prefer Asuka to defeat Ronda and hold the RAW Women's Title


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'd be happy with Asuka getting the Mania main event with Ronda and losing, because as long as she main events WrestleMania, that's the key thing. Winning is better, but main eventing is the key thing. Her getting surpassed by Becky or Charlotte is not fine.

Should know I really need to finish watching what I'm watching (Men In Black. Very fun so far.), so I can't allow this forum to waste any of my time for the moment. I'm enjoying that a lot more than listening to people constantly praise some dimwit who doesn't know how to be a heel because they play a fake, pussified, PC badass on Twitter.

Later.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Takes his pro rasslin' very very seriously

Triggered by Becky burying Asuka on twitter

Mad that his favourite is being overshadowed by this geek


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Thinks Wade Barrett should be involved with NXT:UK, his contract with ITV means he can't.

Knows the Iiconics won't be in the Rumble long. I predict only one of them will be in the match. The E likes the coin toss rumble spot thing with tag teams. 

Fan of UFC.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** If they only pick one of the IIconics I wouldn't be surprised if they go with Billie since Peyton already was in the Mania Battle Royal :sadbecky

* Hasn't been posting a lot here lately

* Will make his new rankings post RR*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Already knows who he's voting for in the rankings

- Wants his favorites from NXT to remain in NXT

- Updated sig


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know regardless if it's both of them or one IIconic we will all be laughing when they get eliminated quickly :lol

Cares about New Japan 

Is a Ruby Riott fan



emerald: 

Ninja'd me 

Would like to see Orton is some relevant program for the Rumble or WrestleMania 

Is not getting his hopes up on that


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Laughing at my misery :sadbecky

* Checks DJ Twitter all the time despite he has deactivated his :lauren

* Likes Asuka and Becky*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It'll be a bonus laugh from me if its a Sweet Mama T or Hungry Hippo eliminating said Iiconic in the Rumble. Especially as I've spent much time since October doing just that in 2k. 

Will be happy if Peyton is in the Rumble. Won't care much if its Billie. 

Knows I'll only truly mark if a Vicious Vixen arrives.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Mentioned SWMNBN :monkey

* Probably drunk again :lol

* Wants Victoria in the Rumble*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should recommend me another Twitter to follow then that is NOT Peyton :hmm: 


Is responsible for probably the worst rib in this thread, which is the Fourth Wall and Seth gay jokes. :lauren


Should know CJ wants me to change my sig to Leanna Decker and keeps repping pic suggestions :lmao


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows that doesn't sound like me :side:
Has sigs turned off so wouldn't notice if I changed his sig >
Wants a twitter to follow :hmm: https://twitter.com/leanna_decker?lang=en


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably finds it funny that a lot of pics give the: ''This media may contain sensitive material'' warning, even ones like this :lmao











Knows if I was signed in I wouldn't see this message



Baited him into replying to this thread :cool2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No Mord I'm not drunk thank you very much. 

Nostalgia.

Wouldn't mind a decent Rumble showing for Sonya.

Doesn't find Mords ribs to 4th Wall funny. 

Isn't signed in to Twitter.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wishes it was February already so he could post his rankings
Hopes Victoria shows up in the Rumble
Sick of people assuming he's constantly drunk :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Repping people with suggestions for their sigs

* His new years resolution is to post more here :yay

* Would save Leanna from a burning building and he would leave Becky behind :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably has a fantasy of saving Peyton from a burning building and her dumping Tye and marrying her ''hero'' Mordy. :lauren


Probably happy I posted a photo of Leanna in this thread and not what I regularly post :lmao 


It's morning where he is


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably has a fantasy where DJ is accepted as a woman for the rest of the thread regulars :lol

* Doesn't enjoy good ribbing (mine)

* Should know that the pic on his sig would look better if he rotates it 90° to the left*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I just tried that and no it doesn't. :lmao Makes her face look worse. 

Should know that unlike you I don't have many saved pics. I only have my avatars, this current sig pic and this previous sig pic saved.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doesn't know when ribs get boring. He'd rather cosh them over the head with them until they end up with an eye roll. 

Wants a good showing for the Rolls Royce. But he's also a realist, he ain't getting one!

Knows other than the obvious top 4, the fact Ember is a favourite to win the rumble is hysterical.


Got turtled by Nostalgia.

Posts lovely pictures of *gulps*... humans. 

Will end up reactivating his Twitter in the end. 



@CJ; what if I said there won't be any more women's rankings? From me anyway.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows I enjoy his rankings so I'd be disappointed :sadbecky
Puts a lot of effort into his rankings (Y)
Knows I considered doing a favourite celeb ranking, but couldn't be bothered



Mordecay said:


> ** His new years resolution is to post more here :yay*


:nah2



Mordecay said:


> ** Would save Leanna from a burning building and he would leave Becky behind :lol*


I would save them both :cool2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ha you know I'll do them till the end of time.

I was planning on having one legacy induction per ranking thread this year. But might be overkill.

Glad you enjoy them though. I do put a lot of time into it. :lmao and much paper.

Should know I made my own women's wrestling calendar this year.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Had me worried he was going to get Mordy to start doing them :beckylol
Knows if I ever made a wow calendar it'd probably end up being 12 months of Becky :beckylol
Spared my tree this year (thank you)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Always buries my rankings :sadbecky

* Would save Leanna over Becky from a burning building if he could only save one of them

* He probably would enter the building and burn with them because he couldn't live in a world without them :beckylol *


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Enjoys the tennis.


-Dropped the "brother" act.


- Knows I will always be Sister Magik.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows The Man wouldn't need saving :becky
Needs to get an IIconics shirt :benson
Knows Nostalgia's back online :cool2

Phantom

Hasn't got his membership yet :sadbecky
Sally Hawkins
Françoise Hardy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I need to be here to see the funny comments about DJ :beckylol


Stalks me :argh:


Thinks Becky could survive anything. What a mark. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ:

- Should know that only one of those applies to Phantom: the Nostalgia one.

- Probably needs a Hiroyo Matsumoto shirt. 










- Super Mod.










NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Is not hopelessly obsessed with Asuka... but still wants her to succeed. roud

- Uses "cringe" a lot. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I support Asuka



Should know that I really like her theme song and consider it the best in the division 


Should know I got a laugh out of zrc's human comment earlier. It's better than mutant. roud


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm with him on Asuka's theme. :dance

- If he likes The Future, he would probably dig King Crimson.

- Knows that I've never used "mutant" to describe his girls. :fact


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I just booked Asuka/Ronda/Becky/Charlotte on TEW. 

Becky was eliminated first :lmao

Will always be Sister Magik.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Plays TEW
- Loves Wrestling booking games
- So am I!! Sami Zayn always jobs, at my end *


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

My wrestlemania card is a fucking mess. There's too many folks floating around doing nothing, and they're kinda too good for the Andre Battle Royal. 

Ended up with a SvR tag matches just to get them on the Card and keep them happy.

Nice to see someone else who plays


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*SIMON

* Likes to make Zayn a jobber the same way WWE jobs out the IIconics :sadbecky

* All blue everything

* Despises indie vainilla midgets

ZRC

* Forever brother Stryker at heart :lol

* Jobbed out Becky roud

* Wants TamJax to get the record of fastest Rumble elimination with the IIconics :darryl*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Did you seriously just mention the IIconics?

- Obsession is unhealthy.

- Here's Kate Micucci:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I didn't job Becky, the game did. I wanted Charlotte eliminated first.

Should know my HoF inductions in game were Rock, Tatanka, Sid, Victoria, Kamala, Honky Tonk Man, Cyndi Lauper, Demolition and Haku xD

I don't care what Tamjax do in the Rumble. Nia will always be used as the Big Show of the match and Tamina won't do anything but Superkick a few folks.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Changed avi again :eyeroll

* Looking that pic and his new avi he probably thinks that Micucci would be a great Wasp :lauren

* Sadly, she is not as hot as Evangeline Lilly :homer, that's why she wasn't casted

ZRC

* Turtled me

* The game knows that Becky is a jobber at heart roud

* Is starting to behave better around here :monkey

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nah. MEW was always my choice for Wasp. Way back when Edgar Wright was attached to Ant-Man, she expressed interest in playing the character. She would've been perfect

- Kate is my choice for Squirrel Girl tho... if they decide to make her older.

Squirrel Woman?

- Should know that I will change my avatar again tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** MEW as Wasp :homer

* Hopefully they make her as slutty as she is on the comics :curry2

* Seriously though, I think Janet seemed like she hooked up with half the Avengers at some point :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's because horny dudes write comics. :lauren

- Wasp can be a compelling character, but they've used her in... questionable ways over the years.

- Nadia van Dyne is my girl tho. She's new(ish) and likably quirky... there's still hope for her.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that WWE is getting as delusional about Becky as some of her fans fpalm

* I mean, look at this










* And you wonder why I don't like her*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I don't hate that... I should, but I don't.

- Would be better with Asuka tho.

- Asuka would demolish Cena. :fact


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I had Asuka decline a spot in Nakamura's stable with Itami and Tozawa in TEW by her kicking Tozawa in the head.

She's gonna head a team of herself, the Riott Squad and Nikki Cross against the United Nations stable (Kelly, Jinny, Kavita, Taynara and Xia)

Has no idea of what I speak.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The video gamey-thingy? Some RP thang?

- Should know that I have 2K18, but I didn't pick up the last one. They're all a bit samey to me. I just had to get ONE with Asuka.

Kairi made the last one tempting tho. 

- Asuka, Riott Squad, and Nikki Cross... :banderas

Asuka kicking Tozawa in the head... :banderas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its basically a wrestling tycoon game. Been playing it for almost 15 years at this point. Book the shows, hire and fire, set up TV deals etc. 

TEW2020 will be released end of the year/beginning of next after 4 years since the last one. 

A game that's lasted 4 years and cost only £35. I can't complain.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That actually sounds pretty boss.

- I might have to check it out.

- Should know that I see Mordy.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New avatar

- Sees Mordy

- Sees all


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Lazy as heck. roud

- Knows that Deadpool is the jivest of the jive. roud

- Still the only one here who prefers Gwen to MJ. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably loved the Avengers animated tv series

* The animated sequel was kinda shit though, when they used a more comedic tone

* Why Marvel is putting more comedy into their stuff I have no idea, they were good as they were before*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

PhantomoftheRing:

*- Loves lazy people
- Wonder if he's a fan of Boku no Hero Academia 
- Both fans of Perfect Blue*

Mordecay:

*- Ninja'd me
- Doesn't like that I job out Sami Zayn in my wrestling games
- Don't worry, he's not the only gets jobbed out.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Knows I prefer Gwen over MJ for different reasons than he does

- But he doesn't care. He's just glad he's not alone on #TeamGwen

- Made Batman vs Superman watchable

EDIT

GentleMETALman

- Changes username quite often

- Most of his favourite wrestlers are retired

- Probably looking forward to Raw for Hulk Hogan's appearance


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Starting to notice that Clique is sound as a pound!

Very rarely changes avatar or sig 

Good evening emerald


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Good evening, NO!

- No longer AC/DC-ing.

- Loves the ankh.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Evening all and the funky monkey Phantom. 

Should download the TEW16 demo, see what he thinks. 

Is happy about Asuka having a belt. Even if it is the booby prize going in to WM.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Enjoys booking games
- Wonder who'll be his world champion
- Those games are so much fun

Side note: It's also fun having intentionally bad shows just for the sake of it. *


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I do dig My Hero Academia.










- Has attended Mick Foley's show about THAT Hell in a Cell match?

- Now acknowledging wrestling before 1994. roud


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I :bryanlol when I read his Sami Zayn rant 


Would want to see a Sid/Zayn 10 second squash match 


Used to think I was female :hmm:



Phantom: 

Ninja'd me as usual.. 

Mick Foley fan

Should tell me which match he preferred, Backlash 2004 vs Orton or WrestleMania 22 vs Edge :hmm:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is not female.

- ^Should appreciate the fact that I avoided all of the obvious jokes. :anna

- Probably wants Sonya to win the RR.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has EMH Wasp as an avatar
Stupid that that show was cancelled
Watches My Hero Academia


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Fan of the Avengers show roud

* Probably also thinks that the show that replaced it was trash

* Doesn't seem much into animes*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Avengers Assemble? Yeah that show sucks
In fact, Marvel animation has been crap for years
I like anime, just never have much chance to watch any


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ninja'd me.

- Hates modern Marvel animation.

- And modern Marvel comics.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I'll never gender bend 

Should know I want Becky to win as Sonya has no credibility at the moment and it makes the most logical sense for her feud with Ronda

Probably sick of all these ''The Man'' threads on WF lately.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** If you are going to wait until Sonya has credibility to challenge for a title you might as well give up on her ever being a challenger :lol

* She may challenge for the title every now and then, but most likely without credibility and in multi women matches

* All of that while Peyton watches from backstage dressed as a kangaroo :Vince2*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yet she will still be more credible than Peyton so :eyeroll


Knows Peyton will not be winning the rumble so he should also root for someone more realistic 


Probably won't happen because he's so in love with Peyton and will cry and turn off the PPV when she is eliminated in the Rumble :beckylol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Still bitter about the Kangaroo thing
That was pretty stupid
WWE is ran by a 6 year old


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Getting squashed by Lana was bad, not wrestling and being dressed up as a kangaroo is WWE way of saying "You will be a jobber for life, without a chance of ever getting pushed":sadbecky

* Knows that Vince is senile and has to retire

* Doesn't enjoy Marvel's animated stuff*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants Peyton to win things.

- Should know that I want Clea to be the face of Marvel.

- Is to Becky what Baron Mordo is to Strange.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't like obsessive Becky fans 

Should know I agree 

Obsessive fans of any wrestler can be annoying though. :shrug I remember Bryan fans back in 2012/2013 being particularly unbearable on this forum.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't mind seeing Carmella challenging Asuka at the Rumble

* Doesn't like obsessive fans

* Doesn't mind my obsession as much since as with other obsessive fanbases since I am the only Peyton obsessive fan*


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mad about something that happened at a house show for some reason

Should know that Peyton is making more money in her mid 20's than most people do in their entire careers, she's balling

Probably plotting to kill Tye Dillinger


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Tyrion takes pro wrestling way too seriously 

Also takes pro wrestling somewhat seriously given the length of some of his posts in the WWE section. 

Should know I used to be like that and was very passionate about my opinions but eventually it got tiring. Then I stopped watching full shows so it felt pointless to continue to thoroughly debate something I was barely invested in. As a result I rarely post in the WWE sections now.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Should know that there's a very big difference between being active a lot for about a month and being active a lot for 15 years

Should know that as soon as they fuck up Bryan and Becky (and they absolutely will) I will be gone again

Used to like Dolph Ziggler apparently (DISLOYALTY! He's still great) Have you ever seen clips of his stand up btw? He's actually pretty funny


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks Becky should win both titles at Mania :bunk

* Agrees that WWE is gonna alienate some fans if they keep pushing this Becky vs Cena stuff

* Should know that the house show stuff makes me mad because it is a sign. They don't put wrestlers they plan to push or see as potential champions as guest announcers or dressed up as kangaroos, they only do that with people they see as comedy acts and perennial jobbers*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Hates my way jobbing Zayn and others
- Probably made him a champ at some point
-








Just thinking of the possiblity*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posted a massive emoji 


Should know I dislike Zayn too, but I'm not sure who your post was directed at :hmm:


Big music fan



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Used to like Dolph Ziggler apparently (DISLOYALTY! He's still great) Have you ever seen clips of his stand up btw? He's actually pretty funny


I still like Ziggler and I've enjoyed his work with Drew and Seth this year. I'm just not as big of a fan of him as I was in the past. Interest wise this has been his best year in several years now, but 2011-2013 was his peak.

And no I haven't. I don't have any interest in what wrestlers do outside of WWE, gee, I sound like Tyrion. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Evil:

- Loves Zayn the way I love Deadpool.

- Digs that Sailor Moon. :lenny

- Thinks Metallica can :goaway.

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Still likes Ziggler.

- Starting to sound like Tyrion... get the holy water.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Knows that Ochako Uraraka is adorable
- Wonder what other Anime we would have in common
- How about Grendizer? This was my first ever Anime :banderas:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Grendizer. :mark I met Go Nagai at a convention last year.

- Digs Lupin III?

- Captain Harlock?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is talking about weird topics that usually end up killing the thread's activity for a few hours

Should know I'm going to bed soon 

I look forward to see a new avatar from you tomorrow Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Definitely exaggerating with that first one. I only kill vs. threads with weird stuff.

- Tends to kill threads with weird posts of a different nature.


- Goodnight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Is going to bed soon

* People use to think that he was a woman

* Used to be more obsessive with the people he liked in wrestling... now, it's just with the person in his sig/avi

PHANTOM

* Thread killer

* Called out Nostalgia for posting weird stuff :lol

* Knows that the thread never die when I post Peyton bikini pics :cool2*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

For the millionth time I am not obsessed with her 


Should know I should have used the word nerdy and not upset Phantom's feelings by calling his interests weird 

Apparently follows WWE's official Instagram account :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Should know that I also resurrect the threads I have killed... with success, usually. 

- Pleases the two people in his Peyton thread. :anna

- Would post in the Kate Micucci thread I'm about to start? :mark

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Did not upset me. :anna

- Should know that I describe my posts as "weird" often. Like, excessively. We cool.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Nostalgia:

*- Zayn hater!!! :JLC3
- Laughed at my rant
- Finds it entertaining*

PhantomoftheRing:

*- Ninja'd me
- GRENDIZER FAN!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
- 



*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Has openly admitted that he has posted every DJ post here #NotObsessed

* Was desperate to get her to reply to his DMs when he was DMing her #NotObsessed

* WWE's Official IG account sometimes posts pics of the IIconics :shrug. I follow accounts that posts pics of the IIconics

:fuck

PHANTOM

* Ghoul'd me

* Knows that the Peyton thread has very few followers :sadbecky

* Claims that he has resurrected threads with success... except for his Hiroyo thread #HeelTurn

SIMON

* Should know that I do like Zayn, and a bunch of the vanilla midgets he despises

* Probably happy that most of them end up like jobbers

* As much as he loves him, he probably thinks that Taker should have retired a long time ago*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So. Much. Ninja-ing.

- Less ninja-ing, more Micucci.

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I said nearly. I don't post the bad ones. Fourth Wall ends up doing that. fpalm 

Doesn't seem to understand it's enhanced for gimmick purposes. I don't like her THAT much. :shrug

Is WAY more obsessed about Peyton so his attempts to bury me are futile. :cool2



Phantom:

Knows I should go to sleep

Knows I should stop having a jobber argument with Mordy 

Doesn't hide his obsessions


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I tried to kill the Hiroyo thread.

- Others brought it back. :lauren

- Obsessed with obsession.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Sad that TFW posts the bad DJ pics

* Should know that Peyton doesn't have bad pics, that's impossible for her, so I don't have to worry about it :grin2:

* Claims his obsession is only a gimmick... Sure :eyeroll

PHANTOM

* Probably surprised that there are so many ninjas at this hour

* At some point he will surpass me as the biggest poster on this thread

* Knows that people in this thread usually lie when they say they are going to leave or going to sleep, most of time they keep posting a few more times until they actually do leave/go to sleep*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Did not say anything about me the last time 
- Still like the poster
- Posts in green*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Digs Cutie Honey?

- Devilman?

- Knows that Nagai is the man.

P.S. I saw your post before you edited it, NO. Not at all surprised. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:lmao Knows I go too far sometimes. 


Should know it's hard to wind down and sleep when you keep laughing :side:

Probably doesn't care who is Asuka's challenger at the Royal Rumble and only cares that Asuka wins :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Can't seem to sleep

* Doesn't like to have jobber arguments yet he is the one who usually starts them :hmmm

* Knows that he will win most of the jobber arguments after the kangaroo thing :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The Kangaroo thing will haunt him forever.

- That is his WrestleMania 34.

- Here's Kate wearing a shirt of my mask:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Thinks Magik is the grooviest among all X-Men

- Likes Strangers on a Train

- Doesn't like Deadpool unlike most people roud


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Damn right about Magik.

- Loves that Wolverine.

- Just wait until Emma Stone plays Magik in a movie...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks Magik is the grooviest X-Man
Its actually Rogue
Met Go Nagai


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Should know that last night I dream about Olivia Wilde :mark:

* Nothing creepy, it was actually a cool dream

* Sadly, I died at the end of the dream, I can never catch a break :sadbecky

VIRUS

* Doesn't seem to like most things these days

* Thinks mainstream music and movies suck

* Not a fan of award ceremonies

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Thinks Magik is the grooviest X-Man
> Its actually Rogue
> Met Go Nagai


Rogue was my favorite for many years. She's still in my top 10 comic superheroines. 


- Having weird dreams.

- Can't tell if it was a good dream or a bad dream...

- Should know that the Phantom has never died in one of his dreams. :fact


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Death is afraid of meeting The Phantom even in his dreams

- Likes Rogue too

- Mick Foley fan


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves seeing Becky and Charlotte embracing
- May not like Becky losing her title so quickly
- Loves that Big Show... YES!! BIG SHOW PRAISING HER!!!*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hates Sami Zayn as much as I hate not talking about Clea.

-Would loves to see Sid go Sycho on Brock.

-


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has never died in one of his dreams. I have. Many times. My most recurring dream as a child was a nightmare. 

Put S. Strange in his favourites list, even though Dr Strange with no period would take up the exact same amount of letters.

Only has one wrestler in his favourites list, which is exactly what I would do if I had a multi genre favourites list, but I stuck to just wrestling.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know Asuka is a champion in my TEW game. 

I too have died many times in my dreams. 

We have many differences, but I still value your presence.



Sant⛧nic Metal Music;76643662 said:


> *
> - Wonder who'll be his world champion
> *


At the moment the McMahons reset the brands, and will have a redraft after WM. So there are no world champions right now. But there will be at the next raw (Retribution) and SD (Backlash) pay per views.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- wants to see Rajah come back
- likes Asuka?
- values the presence of pyro


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Who the hell is Rajah?

I don't mind any of the women, except Dana Brooke.

Used to be called Christina Hendricks.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

(usertitle) - use to be an admin here
- has the right opinion of dana brooke
- thread regular


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ah right. I don't know a lot about the older staff and members, didn't start posting properly until 2014ish. 

You've been here a long long long time. 

Seems like a cool dude.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Started posting regularly around the time I stopped 

No wonder we almost never interacted until 2018 

Is doing dry January. Should know I'm going to try and go the whole year without alcohol. :lol I never crave it and it's always a ''I'll only drink to be sociable with a mate'' thing.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

There's no way I'm getting through my birthday party sober. 

Hey Nostalgia and good morning/evening. Yeah didn't think we interacted before last year. You're a cool bean though. 

Will reactivate his Twitter in the next week.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that Nostalgia can't stop himself from trying to DM DJ again

* Knows that his sobriety period won't last long

* Good Morning brother zrc*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

And you can't seem to resist mentioning DJ every time Nostalgia is around (and in some cases when he isn't).

My sobriety will last as long as I want it to. I can happily go to March 9th without any. 

Good morning/evening Mordecay.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows that Mordy probably follows her on Twitter :lol

Will be getting drunk sometime in March

I may end up doing the same for my birthday because I dread my birthday at this point and the reality of getting older so being intoxicated might make it more tolerable. :hmm: Good thing we're a long way away from November.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Apparently his birthday is in March 9th

* Doesn't like to get older

* Also dies in his dreams. I remember once, in one of my dreams, apparently I was Will Smith's son... and I got shot lol

NOSTALGIA

* I only follow hot women and people I like in my Twitter account :shrug

* Should know that I just woke up and I forgot what it was and I am not even drunk :lol

* Wants to get drunk on his birthday*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

* Nostalgia *
Knows I'll be hitting *gulps*... 30.

Good job I went to Magaluf when club 18-30 was still a thing. They stopped doing them in October. 

I concur that Mordecay possibly follows her on Twitter. But then I can't see him following anyone if it got in the way of seeing tweets from The Royce.


*Mordecay*
Got turtled by the Mord, who also got turtled by Nostalgia.

30 means its been 14 years since school, 12 years since I lived on my own. On the plus side I still get ID'd :lmao

If Jaden Smith was gonna get shot it would be for that Karate Kid remake.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Peyton barely uses social media these days, if she does is mostly to promote her merch or her dogs :lauren

* I do have my notifications on for when she posts something, so I would still be seeing her posts even if I followed more people, since she is the only person I have my notifications on for :lol

* Knows that Jaden Smith deservea to be shot at for that shitty movie... and for After Earth... and his shitty music... and just for being annoying af*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Of course she doesn't. She's too busy in catering fetching Nia her banquet. I'm sure Dillinger will say something about it on Twitter before deleting his post.


All of Will's kids are self entitled annoying little maggots. Your dad and mom are famous, doesn't mean we wanna be subjected to their offspring too. 

Should know I'm planning an Iconic tag title reign in TEW at some point. They deserve a reign before they're released.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should check his rep and let me know what he thinks :lol


Has weird dreams 


Gets notifications whenever Peyton posts. *coughs* stalker *coughs*. :lauren



zrc: 

Still gets ID'ed

Should know I only visited Majorca when I was very young child so there was no way I partied in Magaluf :lmao

Should know the second time I visited Spain I visited Almería which is a lovely city. Not very touristic but you get to experience more of the Spanish culture. Beautiful beaches, great weather, pretty women and dirt cheap food and drink is why I have fond memories of Spain. :cool2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm planning a trip to Malta for a weekend in two weeks. Was only £43 return! Cheaper than a train ticket to London. 

I'm not over keen on Spain, but r there are indeed some nice towns and places. Majorca, Benidorm and Magaluf whilst nice is just full of tourists and pretty much ruined it.
The hotel used in the Benidorm TV show smells of fart. True story.

Sunday dinner crew?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got a great deal. Are you flying with Ryanair? I would refuse. :lmao


Should know I like EasyJet. I've used them 10 times and never had an issue. They are not quite as dirt cheap as Ryanair fares, but at least the company is more secure and I like with EasyJet you can carry more hand luggage (Ryanair only allow 10kg, EasyJet there is no weight limit provided your bag still fits within the bag size regulations so I make the most of that and stuff my backpack full).


Knows train fares are an absolute rip off in this country


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I fly EasyJet and sometimes Virgin. I don't really care much who I fly with as long as I get there. I don't carry much luggage, I just buy clothes when I'm there then bin them. 

Where is your next holiday Nostalgia? Got some easy trade in Amsterdam.

Almost £11,000 for a season ticket from Birmingham to London. Damn right its expensive. Rather just hop on a coach, might take a bit longer but its also 1/4 of the price.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I want to go to Prague. I was thinking of going there for March but that's not going to happen now. I kinda wanted to get a holiday in before Brexit happens. :side: I'm curious to see how Brexit will affect travel. 

My brother has visited Amsterdam but it doesn't appeal to me. It's expensive and I'm not a drug user, or a prostitute user. :lol 

I got £28 return train to London last year from where I live but that was only from booking a month in advance and travelling at the cheapest time. A fare booked at the last minute or on the day would have been so much more. That's why on my second trip to London I took the coach. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Doesn't like to get overly charged for train rides

* Seems like he likes to travel

* May have learnt some words in spanish just to troll me in my native language

NOSTALGIA

* Has a brother

* Went to a country with very hot women

* Probably didn't banged any :lauren*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn't give me his opinion on the rep :hmm: 


Hola Mordy. :cool2 


I didn't in Spain, but I did in Slovenia. :lol


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Made a rare WWE section appearance yesterday when someone mentioned Becky having a dick (typical)

Lies about not being a prostitute user

Or do "those kind" of prostitutes have different names?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* I was talking about the Czech Republic :lol

* Do we have to go through this again? Straight men would say no when they find out she isn't 100% woman :shrug

* Probably wants to go to Thailand... for reasons :lmao

SAYWHAT AGAIN

* Trolling poor Nostalgia

* Should learn from me, I NEVER do that :cool2

* Got muted by Tyrion*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

But didn't mention my logical post in that other Becky thread about the Royal Rumble. :hmm: 

Is wrong, I've never tried it. I've only had sex in the context of relationships and there's a difference between having a fetish and acting upon it. Most people never take it further. :shrug

Probably only posted in here because I was the last poster and he knows I'm an easy target. :side:



Mordy:

You make no sense then because I haven't visited the Czech Republic before and that's why I want to go to Prague. 

Would turn down VERY attractive women 

Should know I'll probably never visit Thailand. I don't think I could handle such a long flight. I find two hours on a plane enough and I'm relieved when I get off.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Mordecay*

Got ignored by Nostalgia

Similar to how Peyton gets ignored by the writers

Would probably be happy just to see Peyton on SD, even if she gets squashed

*Nostalgia*

Should know I didn't see his "logical" post

Should know that I post more here when I see his name because it's so easy

Should know that it's all in good fun


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I'll be experimenting soon 

Should know my favourite girl is not an escort anyway so :shrug 

Knows I won't be asking her about that because I don't want to get blocked :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I mean, you can't ask her now since you deactivated RIGHT? :hmm:

* Wouldn't visit me here since he doesn't like long flights :sadbecky

* He isn't missing much besides the food :beckylol*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Morning Nostalgia.

- Should know I cried at a film last night. It was Fences with Denzel Washington. Not ashamed, some great performances. 

- Whenever I come in this thread, he's always getting ribbed by somebody. :lol

Mordy:

- Hi.










- Knows I wouldn't visit him either because I'm scared of flying and my anxiety prevents me from going anywhere. :sadbecky

- Should come to the UK instead. I'll cook you a Frozen Pizza just how I know best. :beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Is a pussy crying at movies.

Should know Prague is absolutely gorgeous. Nostalgia saw a flight to Prague for £64. Everything is mega cheap there too. Once took £300 with me and still came back with two thirds of it. 

Should go knocking on the neighbours ask if she wants dinner. I'll cook.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Isn't ashamed to admit when he cries at a film. Good for you, sometimes you got to show emotion.

Should know I added Fences to my Netflix queue yesterday, actually. I don't know if and when I'll watch it, because I got other shit to watch, a LOT of other shit to watch, but I saw it and was like "Yeah, I should add that to my list"

Knows that Deadpool is going to break him.

EDIT - 

Ninja'd me.

Something about Nia.

Something about Tamina.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* First post of the day, get ninja'd... just typical :lol

* Is the master of frozen pizzas :jericho2

* Should know that, besides that one time when I was 6, I have never left my state, hell, I've never been in a plane or a boat.

SO MANY NINJAS

ZRC

* Will cook for brother Wall if he ever asks her hot neighbour for dinner

* Knows that he should tell her "I'll cook you dinner if you are the dessert" :lol

* Spent little money in Prague. Those porn movies they record there made it seem so expensive :lmao

SAYWHATAGAIN

* Tyrion's n1 enemy

* Will quit WWE when they eventually ruin Becky and Bryan

* Posts here more when Nostalgia is around*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows this thread wouldn't be the same if it wasn't us getting ninja'd constantly. :lol

- Has never been in a plane or a boat. :O I haven't been in a boat but I've been in a plane and helicopter before. Not really a fan of any transport where I'm not in control and not on land. It freaks me out.

- Should know SayWhatAgain might rib Nostalgia more than you do at this point. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> ** I mean, you can't ask her now since you deactivated RIGHT? :hmm:
> *


I wouldn't ask her anyway. :lmao I'm always respectful and supportive when I talk to her, that's why she follows me back and thinks I'm a lovely guy. :shrug 


Also knows I'm a lovely guy 


Thinks Peru is a bit of a dump and not worth travelling to.




Fourth Wall:

Probably hasn't tried that vegan sausage roll that Greggs recently introduced. 

Knows such a thing probably tastes awful 

Recently cried over a film


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably agrees with Tyrion about Peyton's looks :eyeroll

* Is friendly and respectful with DJ :aryep

* Hates vegan stuff, and not just only the food*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I won't be eating any Vegan Sausage Rolls. 

- Hates when people diss Peyton's looks.










- Probably not expecting Peyton to last long in the Rumble, if she's in it to begin with anyways. :hayden3


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posted a gif where Billie actually looks better than Peyton :lauren


Probably wouldn't date a vegan


Finds baths gross and wishes he had a shower in his flat


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The vegan sausage roll also has more calories than the normal sausage roll :lmao

I prefer a shower to a bath, less costly as I have a water top up meter (cheaper for one person than the annual water rates).

But the bath is still there if I choose.

Should know I went 4 years in my apartment with a tub and one of those tubed showers you put on the taps. Scolded myself so many times back then.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows showers are easier than baths. I wish I had one :sadbecky

- Thinks I'm a pussy for crying over a film. :lauren Don't tell me you've never cried at a film.










- Should know my neighbours haven't broken up. The dream is over I'm afraid.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I once cried at the march of the Ents in Two Towers because I thought it was beautiful. 

I don't find myself emotionally invested in movies, and mostly watch horror. So I end up laughing more than anything and shouting "kill the bitch!" To the killer. 

Remember when Gregg's used to do a tomato and pork sausage roll? I member!


Its OK, one day she will ring your bell then ride your bell. And every time you see her you'll hear never had a dream come true by S Club 7 in your head :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows most Horror movie characters are dumb as shit, so you end up rooting for the killer.

- Should know I don't remember that. My Greggs obsession seems to have developed over the past few years.

- Should know the Woman at Greggs recognises me everytime I go in now. It's awkward. :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Damn right. Just stab the bitch, she shuts up then!

Gregg's used to do a range of sausage rolls, pork and stuffing, tomato and pork, pork and apple and a couple others. They slowly dwindled to what we have now. 

Their jam doughnuts are divine too.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves a good jam doughnut

Probably doesn't care if people recognise him considering what he puts out on the internet :lmao

Will continue to think of ways that Fourth Wall can get with his neighbour until he finally bonks her


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Often gets worried someone from real life will recognise him on the internet. :lol

- Knows I'm very paranoid when it comes to stuff like that, and likely won't ever post my picture on here.

- Is the only person on this site that knows my first name. :cool2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You're just paranoid and anxious in general.

Its why you've left your neighbour untouched and She's getting touched by somebody else. 

Don't lose heart though, there will always be rohypnol as a last resort.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* Knows that zrc and myself will keep messing with him until he bangs his neighbour :beckylol

* Sad that she isn't single

* Should know that I've cried several times during movies... The incinerator scene in Toy Story 3 :crying

ZRC

* Wants Wall to drug his neighbour

* Apparently has experience with that :hmm:

* Laughs at Horror movies, don't we all?*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows I won't stop messing with him until he loses interest in The Royce. 

Sad that she isn't single.

Toy Story 3 was shit.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Gives really bad advice. :lmao

- Thinks I'd use rohypnol. What kind of person do you think I am zrc?










- Knows I'm a paranoid & anxious mess.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is correct but not for being a wrestling fan, for well, umm, you know. :lauren



Doesn't have that bad of a first name. 



Knows CJ will never reveal his first name because he apparently hates it so much. :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mord I'm too pretty to drug somebody. They come to me freely. :lmao

*
Fourth Wall*
Never take any of my advice. Unless its Prison Break, no need to watch that all the way through. 

Loves his Gregg's sausage rolls. You're not the only one, once bought 12 and binged. I wasn't sorry.


*Nostalgia*

I was turtled by you.
I forgive you my child.
Knows this post is a total mess. Like most things I post.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I didn't said that you were the one drugging people, I said you had experience with that stuff :lol

* Didn't enjoyed the greatness of Toy Story 3 :bunk

* Loves his sausages... rolls*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I never watched Toy Story 3, but Toy Story 2 was great 

Would drug Peyton :lauren

Knows that I seem to be the only one to call out CJ in this thread. I'm only trying to encourage the GOAT to post more. :lmao


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mentions me almost as much as he mentions DJ :beckylol
Didn't go with my sig suggestion :goaway
Jealous of those salmon baps I had the other day :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I hope salmon baps wasn't code for something else.

Would devour an Ulster Fry with me. 

Should know I watched someone put dried onions on an English breakfast the other day and wanted to throw my shoe at them.

Mord my drink was indeed spiked once. He ran off. Saw him in a bar a week later and said "next time you spike me, make it something stronger"


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't get drugged easily

* Probably also thinks that I would drug Peyton :lauren

* Would invite CJ to eat breakfast with him*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd invite you all to breakfast. 

I'd even get sausage rolls in for the 4th Wall. 

Should know Sundays are so fycking boring.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows Sundays suck. :sadbecky

- Would get Sausage Rolls in for me roud

- Knows dried onions don't belong on an English Breakfast. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that every day sucks, not only Sundays

* Life sucks

* Fan of the Punkster*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Life sucks
and then you die
And its Sunday? Fuck!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows what Facebook and Google have on him. 

Should know Star Wars is on. So I immediately turned it over to repeats of Four in a Bed. :lmao

Sunday dinner crew?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- You guys are making this thread way too deep.

- Anna knows:










- Should know Titans isn't on Netflix UK yet. I need to wait until 11th of January. :sadbecky

zrc:

- Should know I haven't had a Sunday Dinner in ages now. Aside from Christmas Dinner. I'll be honest though, I prefer Pizza anyways. :beckylol

- Knows we'd make for a great Breakfast Club in this thread










- Should know I was going to buy WWE 2K19, but then Hitman: Blood Money for PS4 got announced. Yep, got to be done.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pirate sites have Titans if you want to use those
I hate other people too
People kind of suck


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* Doesn't support pirate streams

* Should know that I wouldn't... if I wasn't broke :sadbecky

* Has an Anna gif/pic/Twitter screencap for everything

VIRUS

* Hates people

* Likes us :aryep

* Supports pirate streams :yay. Now I don't feel so bad :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that everyone here is in a cheery mood this morning. :lauren

- Should know that I wonder what his existence was like before the arrival of Peyton.

- The same... but with Olivia Wilde?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> *WALL
> 
> * Doesn't support pirate streams*


I used to, but I'm a good boy these days. :lol I pay for the WWE Network (for the archive) and Netflix, and I feel like I get my money's worth. Netflix has a lot of good stuff, just wish the movie selection was better. I was considering cutting off the Network, but it's WrestleMania season, so it's always worth it for me. I enjoy the big events generally.

Phantom:

- Hello. :asuka

- Knows we are all miserable in this thread today. I call it the January blues. On a positive note, all the little kiddies are back at School tomorrow, so the streets should be quieter. :yay

- Will likely change his avi tomorrow again. :lauren Where is your Premium by the way? I need to see you with animated stuff. :woo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Has never died in one of his dreams. I have. Many times. My most recurring dream as a child was a nightmare.
> 
> Put S. Strange in his favourites list, even though Dr Strange with no period would take up the exact same amount of letters.
> 
> Only has one wrestler in his favourites list, which is exactly what I would do if I had a multi genre favourites list, but I stuck to just wrestling.


Yeah... but I wanted the period.

- Should know that I have no idea when I get my membership.

- Should know that January is a joyous month... the month in which Phantom willed himself into existence.

- Hello. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know the group PM for the coloured usertitles hasn't been sent out yet either. Soon Phantom, soon. :asuka

- Knows I can't wait to change this shitty colour I chose for my usertitle, and will make it something easier to read and visible on dark forum skins.

- January is awesome because Phantom was born :woo


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

January isn't that good. Takes forever to get done.
March is much better
I got a Con to go to that month too.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I won't allow you to bad-mouth the month of Phantomas!!!

- Did not approve of my pick for best harem anime.

- Still needs to watch GOAT Lupin III. :anna


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I didn't disapprove. I just thought it was an odd choice.
Most people don't pick that one
Again, at least it wasn't Tenchi Muyo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Then February is so short. 

On the plus side I get paid three times in March xD

Love having family that don't know what to get me. End up with loads of cash.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus:

- Tenchi Muyo... no good.

- Digs that Gundam. :anna

- Rightfully thinks Hugo Strange is underrated.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Hates Sundays.

- Ends up with loads of cash in March.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Yeah... but I wanted the period.
> 
> - Should know that I have no idea when I get my membership.
> 
> ...


Do you mean your birth month or when you joined the forum?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** It's his birth month

* Also the month he joined the forum

* We disagree in a lot of stuff, both we both appreciate the greatness of Ishii roud*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- BOTH! :O

- Should know that I joined because of something that was happening around my birthday.

- Should know that I didn't think I would be here a year later.

You guys replaced my Marvel app. :woo

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- With an answer to the question about me. 

- :thelist


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You had a Marvel app?
And someone replaced it
Well that sucks


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Probably didn't expect to win Best Newcomer when he joined this site. :lol

- Probably didn't expect to find himself a lovely weird dysfunctional family.

- Will get some groovy gifs for his Birthday. Whenever that is. I totally haven't forgotten the date. :side:

Virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Hates Sundays, like every other person on Earth.

- Is the reason I will be watching Titans on the 11th.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I don't think I've told you guys.

- Should know that you guys are my Marvel app now.

-


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, happy birthday, whatever day it falls on. 

I don't even remember why I joined, but I've been here now for fucking thirteen years. I think I was just looking up some wrestling news. I guess it's 13, you can't really count it as 14 because I joined in November. God, I'm so OLD. I've been on this forum longer than Daniel Bryan has been in the WWE.

Japanese wrestling mark.

Wants Clea in Doctor Strange 2, with comic accurate looks and personality.

Somehow had to choose between WF and the Marvel App, why we couldn't have both is beyond me.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is like the retired Grandfather of the forum, judging all of us younglings on our opinions on talent.

- This is him when he sees all the Becky love strewn around the forum:










- Doesn't like the film that gif is from. At least, I think you were the person that said that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that Gran Torino is great :mark:

* Should tell us which other movies made him cry like me when I think about the booking of the IIconics :mj2

* This thread's 2nd biggest pervert*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't rank me high on the pervert list and knows I'm not one 

Should answer my question in the ask a member thread

Knows Peyton time in the Rumble would be shorter than how long you would last in bed with her :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Claims not to be a perv
Has a pretty girl in braids as a sig
First post of the day?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Called DJ pretty

- That would make Nostalgia happy

- Fellow Amy Jackson fan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Megadeth

Chris Jericho

Steven Gerrard


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Visited my profile

- Refuses to get a sig

- Expert at WWE 2K19


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I would never visit his profile. roud

- Seems to be the only one in my corner when it comes to Noomi Rapace. :sadbecky

- We are unlikely allies.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Says he would never visit my profile

- But his name is among the last 10 visitors

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I'm the mother of all lies. roud

- Or was that an ILLUSION?!?!?!?!









- Should know that I was (am?) a magician.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I'm watching Three Headed Shark because RVD is in it. Its hilariously awful. 

Will have his birthday soon. 

Should've bought 2k19 to play as Kairi. Some great Hiroyo and Meikos on community creations too.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has bought and sold the 2k19 game more times than Big Show heel/face turns :lol

* Apparently is a good looking guy

* Said that he will troll my fave until I stop liking her... probably later this year he will have his wish come true, depending on her booking and how active is she on social media*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

May stop liking Peyton :wtf


You know it might be healthy to give up the Peyton obsession. Then you can devote all that time you were stalking, I mean following her and use it for more productive reasons. :shrug 


Should know I'm glad I don't have any obsessions that take up a good chunk of my time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants Mordy to give up the Peyton business.

- That's like wanting me to give up the Clea business.

- Approves of my Asuka love. :anna


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hasn't got his membership yet :sadbecky
May or may not change his username when he goes premium :hmm:
Surprisingly doesn't have the most posts itt yet :WTF2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Becky 

Isla 

Ivelisse.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wants me to have a Leanna sig

Should know I don't want to appear a clone of you :hmm:

Should know it's important that I stand out :cool2



zrc:

Katie Lea

Victoria

Gangrel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants to stand out.

- Success.

- Needs more Twilight Zone in his life.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*CJ GOAT

* Probably has most posts this year than in the second part of last year :beckylol

* Should tell us which football team he supports back in Norn Iron

* Will never give up on his Leanna crush :anna

CJ IS SO OVER THAT 4 PEOPLE DID 3 THINGS ABOUT HIM AT THE SAME TIME

NOSTALGIA

* Should know that is not easy to give up on an obsession

* I've tried several times last year

* Thinks I would last longer with Peyton than her time on the Rumble. Well, if I last less than the 2 seconds she will be I'll probably kill myself

ZRC

* Lazy

* Not into sports

* His birthday is in March

PHANTOM

* Will never give up on Clea, Magik or any of his obsessions

* Loved The Shape of Water

* Loves Sally Hawkins even more
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Tower of power, too sweet to be sour!

- Funky like a monkey!

- Sky's the limit and space is the place!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hates me cause I don't have a Françoise Hardy avi/sig combo :sadbecky
Often imitated, never duplicated :anna
Will spam his profile with gifs once he goes premium :lauren



Mordecay said:


> ** Should tell us which football team he supports back in Norn Iron*


Linfield :yay


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is using :anna again :lauren

* I prefer the Leanna thumbs up he was using lately

* Is almost as over as Becky is on the forum :beckylol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ:

- Norn Irish, never Irish.

- Loves to tell us what he's had to eat.

- Not a reader.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Jumping off the Peyton bandwagon? 

- Probably shouldn't... unless he's legitimately over her.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thinks I don't read
Must have missed the whole ASOIAF thing between me & Tyrion :lol
Got phantom'd :no:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has read ASOIAF :anna

- Would probably agree that GoT is shit (post-Season 4)

- Eagerly waiting for TWOW


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I think CJ must've made a joke or something. Thought he paired reading with a :goaway not too long ago. Or I'm getting him mixed up with another user. Was it Anna?

- GOT fan.

- Not after season 4 tho.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thinks I make jokes :nah2
Now knows I'm a joyless killjoy :beckylol
Knows I wish I didn't have to read some of the shit that gets posted in the wrestling sections :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Probably knows that I will never be completely over Peyton, it's just that it gets more dissapointing each passing week

* Having a bit of an OCD doesn't help lol. Like, for example, there was a period where I was obsessed with 16x16 sudokus, I've spent like a month trying to solve one of the hardest level, I even dreamt about it :lol

* Friend of the World, enemy of the Deadpool

CJ GOAT

* Probably finds weird that I keep calling him CJ GOAT :hmm

* Knows that the WWE section can be a toxic place

* Probably :lmao and fpalm every time I talk about his favourite there *


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Part of the Sunday dinner crew :lauren


Just got called himself boring 


Should learn a thing or two from Nostalgia :beckylol




Mordy:


Again, has weird dreams


Should know my dreams are pure and my mind is always at peace


Is talking about Peyton as if she were an ex girlfriend :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

STOP!!! EVERYONE STOP!!!!!!!!!!

CJ:

- On an active campaign for the death of joy.

- Knows that the wrestling sections are...










- Has been recommending sigs.

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Fan of :lauren.

- Knows I will learn nothing from him. :fact


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Kate Micucci is the first thing he thinks of when he thinks ears. You just want any reason to name her don't you!

- Knows you can't even see Kate's ears :beckylol

- Is not Premium yet


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Maybe...

- Is the non-reader I'm thinking of?

- Definitely doesn't read comics.

Here's Kate:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

TFW

My BFF :JLC3
Part of the legendary Sunday Dinner Crew :yay
Has never ever been on a boat :WTF2

Phantom

Knows TFW needs to stop being landlocked & go sailing :lmao
Has more obsessions than this whole thread combined :beckylol
Phantom'd me :goaway:



Mordecay said:


> ** Probably :lmao and fpalm every time I talk about his favourite there *


It's more like








:aryep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will ban Mordy! :O

- WILL BAN PHANTOM!!!! :O

- Knows I'll miss you guys after he bans me. :sadbecky


#dontbanPhantomandMordy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is Kate really a woman Phantom? 



She looks a little suspect and trust me I can tell these things. :hmm:


Should know I will leave this thread now because Phantom will kill me. :bush


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is going on The List of Phantom :thelist

- Likes Asuka

- And Sonya :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Urge to kill... rising.

- Knows I will come for him.

-









EF:

- Did not ninja me. :woo

- Knows that Macho was the Man.

- Also a Sonya fan.

I think she has potential.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Digs his Sophie Turner.










- Probably found the above gif :banderas

- Most likely looking forward to The Man vs. Ronda Rousey.










Phantom:

- PHANTOM'D.

- Found Nostalgia's comments hurtful.

- We might have our first WF Murder on our hands.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Digs his Sophie Turner.


- :banderas

- Is also looking forward to The Man vs Ronda Rousey

- Would :mark if Seth wins the Rumble


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sophie Turner is trash.

It won't just be the Man and Round at Mania. 

Turner still looks like boy George


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I like one of the two things he said above

- No points for guessing which one

- It's going to be The Man vs Ronda vs The Queen :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Is being heelish again.

- That's our boy. roud

- Wants me to buy another wrestling game.

ef:

- Ninja'd me.

- Can we throw in an Empress? :mark :asuka

- Thinks 2009 was a good year for the WWE.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Encourages zrc to be mean. :sadbecky

- Might also think Sophie Turner is trash. **scoff**

- Would make Asuka win every title if he had WWE 2K19. :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Should know that he won't be banned since he doesn't talk trash about WF's goddess

* Despite the fact that he claims to be the Doc Oc of the Anti Becky movement :hmm:

* Waiting anxiously for his premium membership

WALL

* Just posted a :homer Sophie Turner gif

* Probably wants to cop a feel as well :curry2

* Not as much as he wants to cop a feel with :anna*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She ruined Jean Grey. So she can burn in hell fire.

I haven't actually seen her in anything else.

Nobody encourages heel zrc. For zrc was always heel. Even when zrc is being nice.


How The Baddest vs The Empress vs The Man vs The Queen went in my 2k19.

Charlotte Flair eliminated by Asuka.
Asuka eliminated by Becky Lynch. 
Becky Lynch eliminated by Ronda Rousey.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was heeling it up this whole time. :O

- Was nice to us... the ultimate heel move. :bearer

- Knows that Magik hasn't been ruined... because that film is never coming out.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows him & Mordy are safe.....for now








Knows I haven't actually banned anyone since mid December 0
Except those damn spam bots :cuss:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Wants me to get seasick. :sadbecky 

- Knows we go way back










- Also misses the GFX section.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

There was the be the Booker section, GFX section, Impact had it's own. 

Then there were people with trillions of points trading them for SIG's and avatars. 

I remember when the Arcade first opened.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Old man of WF
Wants people to keep off his lawn :lmao
Breakfast club member :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Should know that Zoom-Zero wants me to check out the arcade when I get membership.

- What's it like?

- Does it have Donkey Kong?

CJ:

- Ninja'd me.

- Recommended some GoT/ASoIaF pods to Tyrion. :anna

- Will not ban me... for now. :woo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You might enjoy the Arcade, Phantom.

I don't know what it has these days. 

Wonder who you think was the worst casting/acted character in the X movie universe. There have been plenty.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I haven't used the Arcade once since I got Premium.

- I forgot it was even a thing. :lauren A lot like how I hide the Chatbox, and forget that exists too. :lol

- Animated Anna in my avatar & signature though :mark:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ah yes signatures. I can't see anybody's. So when folks go check out my sig. I ain't got a clue, and I'm not going on the main site to check.

This thread always reminds me of the Above you Thread from back in the day. 

That one was full of losers too.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows I used to post LD pics every time I made the leader board :lmao








Needs to get over his fear of sailing

zrc

Ninja turtle master
Inviting everyone round for breakfast








Better get some soda bread in :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- 'why2cj' that takes me back. :lol

- Should know his current Leanna sig is GOAT. :banderas

- Knows that guy that called her unattractive in Rants should go to Specsavers.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Will always hate Cafu for calling Anna a D-lister :lol

* Friend of the World, enemy of going outside :beckylol

* Still not "friend" with his hot neighbour :sadbecky*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I check her out on Google. I still don't know what she does.

Needs to get new material. 

The green still hurts my eyes.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't like green font

* Doesn't like sigs

* Posts from a phone if I remember correctly*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yep only thing on this phone. Got the other for everything else. 

Its not that I don't like sigs. You legit can't see them on Tapatalk app. 

And the green font makes my eyes go funny.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Also posts from a phone

But not a tablet anymore :mj2

Was known as Mordegloom by Cafu



zrc:


Wouldn't use WF on his better phone

Uses Tapatalk 

Can't see my lovely sig and is happy about that


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks his sig is lovely :lauren

* Would prefer to see her less clothes though

* Still wouldn't be as good as mine :grin2:*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Thinks his sig is the best on WF :lauren

- It doesn't have Anna Kendrick in it for starters, so it can't be. :anna It'd be better if you were premium and it wasn't so pixelated :sadbecky

- Likely doesn't miss Cafu. Same.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wall-E, Cafu is so 2018.

Everyone knows he's probably rejoined already.

Who is Anna Kendrick?
Edit- Just wiki'd her. Never seen any of the films she's in.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Cafu was WOAT


Apparently hasn't heard of Anna Kendrick


Should know I haven't seen any of her films either


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows we agree on East Coast=best coast :cool2
Has sigs disabled so can't see what I just did to his lovely sig :beckylol
Made you look :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Should know that Anna is a not so attractive D-lister

* She is mostly known for her work in that shitty musical franchise Pitch Perfect

* And well, she lucked out into an Academy Award nomination, but everyone gets one of those these days

#HeelTurn

FFS

NOSTALGIA

* Thinking about DJ naked :hmm

* Stopped his AC/DC fandom just because of her :lauren

* Talks to foreign girls

CJ GOAT

* Messing with zrc

* Football fan

* Has thinking in banning me several times :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Sighs in Phantom*

zrc:

- Should know that I didn't dig Lawrence as Mystique.

- Should know that I think Blue got banned (again) a few days ago.

- Anna Kendrick is Aubrey Plaza's sidekick.










Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Feeling mighty heelish today.

- Likes the Wasp for the wrong reasons. :lauren


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Because Lawrence as Mystique was crap
Like most things she's in
Because Jennifer Lawrence is not a very good actress


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

@CJ ; I need you to ban Mordy for that above post about my girl Anna Kendrick. Thanks.

Phantom:

- Calling Anna a sidekick. Another rib. :sadbecky Anna is above Aubrey. :fact

- Should know Cafu is probably calling us geeks on Twitter. And smarks, whilst not realising he's a smark himself.

- Knows Anna isn't D-List, as that would make Aubrey D-List by association. :asuka

Virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Has called me a weirdo on numerous occasions. I embrace it.

- Knows I should read comics, as I'm missing out.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*VIRUS

* Her leaks were decent :shrug

* And I liked her in Silver Linings Playbook

* She sucked as Mystique though, but, tbf, Mystique shouldn't be the lead woman in an X-men movie, so I blame the writers/producers

WALL

* Wants me to get ban

* Surprisingly hasn't buried my favourite in revenge. I guess because that's easy and everyone does it

* He says Anna is above Aubrey :nice:book*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sage doesn't need a sidekick. 

Colossus, Juggernaut, Callisto, Psylocke, Rogue, Angel and Sunspot all belong in the sin bin from the OG films. 

Emma Frost, Mystique, Seb Shaw, Azazel, Darwin, Riptide, Banshee, Ink, Archangel belong in the sin bin for the First Class trilogy. 

Kestrel, Bolt, origins Deadpool, Blob, Gambit, Viper, Silver Samurai belong in the sin bin for the Wolverine trilogy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

REALLY, NERDS??!??!

virus:

- Always comments to let us know that he hates things.

- Appreciate it. :anna

-









zrc:


- Ninja'd me.

- Should know that I don't disagree with any of those.

- Sideshow Bob as Beast tho... :banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posts Akeno pic
Should knows he shall be spared for doing so
Likes Misanthropic actresses


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

But I love you Phantom xD

And Fourth Wall xD

And Nostalgia xD

And CJ xD

And Nostalgia xD

And emerald fire xD

And virus xD

And Sol Katti xD

And Kenny xD

And Ambrose Girl xD

And Slayer xD

And Metal man xD

But not Mordecay. he can swivel. :lmao

OK then

And Mordecay xD


I was turtled inappropriately by a virus. 

I'm not offended.

Hope you're having a good day.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Uses 'xD' :lauren

- When he says he loves us, really he hates all of our guts. :fact

- Sounds drunk. :hmm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Has gone mad.

- He's where he belongs. roud

- Will have the cell next to mine.

Anna:

- Ninja'd me.

- Beloved sidekick. :yay

- Knows I need to play her COD.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Very much sober. Day 6 of Dry January. 

I must've gone completely farbot (only Farscape fans know what that means).

Knows Farscape ended 16 years ago. So most the newer members of the forum weren't even born then.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

16 years!
Now I feel old
Is not drunk, just slightly crazy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Feels the way I feel every minute of my life. :sadbecky

- One of the saner madmen here.

- LU fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*VIRUS

* Posts in the celebrity section

* A pervert, but not as big of a pervert as myself or TFW

* Called Nostalgia sig "a cute girl" :heston... If you only knew

PHANTOM

* Is a madman

* And a ninja

* But not a pervert*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Virus

Gemma Atkinson fan
Regular in the political threads
Used to have a C&C avi

Mordy

Still going on about DJ :lauren
Angered TFW :no:
Has never left Peru



The Fourth Wall said:


> @CJ ; I need you to ban Mordy for that above post about my girl Anna Kendrick. Thanks.


Temporary or *permanent* :aryep


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

virus21:

*- I'm feeling old... how would you like having your birthday on the first day of the year???
- Riddle me this, riddle me that, if you wanna know my age, I age with Wrestlemania
- That means, I'm....*

HOLLY DAMN!!! Where the hell did you all come from?

Okay then:

PhantomoftheRing:

*- Ninja'd me 1.0
- Marvel fan
- City Hunter fan?*

Mordecay:

*- Ninja'd me 2.0
- Green
- And more green*

CJ:

*- Ninja'd me 3.0
- Awesome dude!!
- Carrot Juice?*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is 10? 

- How many WM have there been?

- Oh, dear lord...


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- 6
- 666
- SATAN!!!!*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves that wacky Satan.

- But not really.

- Should worship Dormammu. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CJ said:


> Temporary or *permanent* :aryep


Temp. But give him a Becky Lynch avi/sig for a month too. I know how much he loves her. :Cocky










Phantom:

- Uses :anna more than :asuka

- Probably wishes he had more better Asuka smilies. 

- Should be a Becky fan instead, we have tons :becky2


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Watched the entire filmography of Anna Kendrick
- Even her series
- THRICE!!!!*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- ENTHUSIASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!

- But not about modern wrestling.

- Should know that I found this in my storage:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows nobody is enthusiastic about modern wrestling.

- Unless your :vince and put yourself over, even though you're killing your own product

- Is pleasing the Metal Man with Sycho Sid pictures.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants me to be temp banned and have the worst sig/avi possible :goaway

*









*







*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should be permanent for being the worst ribber in this thread :hmm:


Posted IIconic gifs :goaway


Finds my sig very cute


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should think before he ribs. :lauren

- Knows I love the IIconic's facial expressions. :lmao

- Thinks a Becky sig/avi combo would be worse than Ember Moon? :hmm

Nostalgia:

- Gives Mordy's rib attempts no buys.

- Will be competing against me in Rumble predictions in a few weeks. Will lose. :becky2

- This segment made him a Becky fan. Stone Cold Becky Lynch. :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Emerald finds your sig cute, I find it 










* Also wants me banned










* Thinks train fares in the UK are ridiculous

WALL

* Stone Cold Becky Lynch fpalm

* Should use his sensual voice to woo her neighbour through the wall, he doesn't even have to see her face

* Loves the Iiconics facial expressions *


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Warns me of Nostaglia's sig
Im curious as to why
Thought I suspect why


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know Mordy will likely explain soon, he loves any reason to rib Nostalgia.

- Will murder me if I don't like Donna Troy when I watch Titans.

- Should know I'm seriously considering reading comics. Or at least books again. I miss reading.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Explain what? That the woman has a dick?

Should read more.comics.

Should know I've never watched Pitch Perfect. Mostly because I'm not a 12 year old girl and a little because Rebel Wilson pisses me off. She's not funny.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know not only 12 year old girls watch Pitch Perfect. 

- Should know I sing along to it as well, but I'm definitely not gay.

- Should know my Neighbour probably has heard Pitch Perfect on a lot. :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hang your head in shame. 

Then sit in the corner.

And listen to your neighbours having more fun than you ever will.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that Rebel Wilson fucking sucks

* I would say all musical suck, but I have to admitt that I did liked Glee back in the day, at least the first 3 seasons :side:



* Said the truth about Nostalgia's sig/avi in a more honest way than I would have :beckylol*



zrc said:


> Explain what? That the woman has a dick?





zrc said:


> And listen to your neighbours having more fun than you ever will.


*Those two lines had me like :lmao*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know Rebel Wilson is one of the worst parts of those films, but Anna makes it worth it. :anna

- zrc saved him the trouble of explaining to Virus.

- Finds zrc's posts hilarious. He should do stand-up, so I can heckle. :Cocky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I expect as much
Rebel Wilson is shit. Why she ever got roles....
Then again, look at what else we made famous


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows it was common knowledge months ago so it's not funny anymore :shrug 


May be surprised that some regulars didn't know, but again they're probably not sad enough to read through all these cringe-inducing posts :lauren

Knows Mordy is responsible for a good chunk of them


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows a lot of these posts are cringe as fuck. Mostly mine where I mention the word 'gay'. Oops, did it again. ops

- Doesn't look as pretty on the forum as me now. :cool2

- Should know my usertitle is finally visible on a dark skin. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** His new usertitle color :lauren

* Apparently gets ribbed with gay jokes, I don't know nothing about that :cool2

* Wishes that, if he ever meets Anna in real life, she gives him the same look she has in his avi*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't like the colour Cyan. :lauren

- Should know it matches my fruity personality.

- Is just jealous he isn't colourful on the user list. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Just made a weird visit to the WWE section

* He did it just to defend :rollins from people saying he is overrated and a bad choice for FOTC and to beat Brock

* I am not surprised :lauren*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I now have the powers of a god. :woo

- But I don't know how to utilize them. :sadbecky

- How do I make a gif my avatar?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mordy:

- Knows I have to jump in to defend my guy :rollins

- Should tell me who's better on RAW. I'll wait. :sip

- Will predictably say someone like Drew. :lauren

Phantom:

- Send me that Strange gif, and I'll sort it out for you. :anna

- Should know I'll teach him the ways of the Premium life.

- Changed his username to how he originally wanted it. :yay


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- ^I wanna use that.

- Ugh. I'm incompetent. Thanks for helping tho.

Do you want that in a DM or something?

P.S. How do I change my username?

I'm bad at this.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try this. It SHOULD work. Unless Imgur fucked it up.










- Go to the VIP section and the thread where you request a name change.
- Is learning the Premium ways.
- Should introduce himself to the Chatbox soon. :woo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Needs a tutorial on how to live the life of the rich and famous around here :lol

* Should use a Peyton gif as a test to learn how to put gifs in his avi/sig

* And then keep it and never remove it :grin2:

WALL

* Is teaching the Phantom the Premium ways roud

* Us plebs can only watch and admire

* Should know that the best choice for FOTC on RAW is Brock... if he cared enough to appear andcwrestle more often. :rollins is a good second option, Ambrose would be second but they fucked him up beyon repair*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- I actually have to use Imgur now? What a world.

- Should know that computer-y things after 1989 freak me out.

- Thanks for the help. :anna

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Did not help.

- Gets no thanks. Go away. :goaway


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Trying to get Phantom use Peyton gifs. 

- Should know I'm surprised Phantom isn't rocking gifs of :asuka

- Probably wishes he could use hot gifs of Peyton. :sadbecky

Phantom:

- Should make sure that image works before thanking me. :asuka

- Has to use Imgur and come in to 2019 with us kiddies.

- Is learning the full WF experience.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that it worked!!! :mark

- Knows that you young folks scare me.

- Doesn't need to get off my lawn because she helped me. Mordy should definitely get off my lawn tho. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Looking sexy with that Strange gif. :banderas

- Is all animated up. :mark: :mark:

- Might not have found the Arcade yet. It's at the top. :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably agrees that WWE is looking to get banned from IG with posts like this



Spoiler: Pic















* It's hard not to look, they are literally putting it front and center :lol. And the comments on WWE's Instagram :heston

* He probably will change his Rollins fan card to a Finn fan card after that pic :lmao*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- What are you trying to imply, Mordy? :side:

- I am jealous of Finn's abs though. Guy is ripped.

- At least they are putting Finn over on Instagram :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will not betray Seth for Finn.

- Helping me learn the ways of young people sorcery. :anna

- Should know that I just signed up for Imgur. Kate avi coming soon! :mark


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Dr. Strange fan
- So, is Frankenstein
- Likes mad scientists*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* I am jealous of Finn as well, not only because of his look, but because she used to bang the second hottest woman in WWE










































* Should listen to this before going to sleep, it will make him :lmao. Starts at the 28:10 mark






* It's Gallows and Anderson talking with Jericho about nicknames they would give to Finn given his "reputation"

PHANTOM

* Told me to :goaway :sadbecky

* The fame is going to his head :darryl

* Soon enough he will stop hanging out with us plebs :Vince2

SIMON

* Probably would get along with my brother for his love for anime

* I only know the popular ones: DBZ, Captain Tsubasa, Saint Seiya, Naruto, Full Metal Alchemist

* Not looking forward to Zayn's "Coming Soon" return*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is now on Imgur. Which means we won't be able to keep up with his number of avi and sigs. :beckylol

- Is part of the VIP Club now. :banderas

- Should go and annoy the Chatbox by mentioning Kate Micucci in every post. They'll love you. 










Mordy:

- Finn used to bang her :banderas

- Should know I thought Finn was gay for the longest time. Still do wonder :hmm

- Should know I won't watch anything with those NERDS Gallows & Anderson. :Cocky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I am planning to annoy the people in the chatbox.

- But it has to be a truly magnificent exhibition of my mastery of annoying.

- I'll think of something.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should prepare to be out-of-touch and not know what those guys in the Chatbox are talking about. That's usually me. :aryep

- Feels like a GOD. :mark:

- Should just PM me if he ever has any avi/sig problems, and I'll sort them out for you. Goodnight Phantom. :asuka And everyone else in this thread. See you guys on Tuesday. <3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** You should listen to that clip, it's like a minute long, it's hilarious

* Thinks Finn was gay, I wonder why :hmm

* Also wants to bang Cathy Kelley and I mean, who wouldn't?*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

This thread is getting to chaotic
Need to fix that


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wars with hammers.

- Hammer of war.

- Hammer presents War starring Christopher Lee and Peter Cushing.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- IT'S ALIVE!!!!
- He's Alive
- Wonder if he watches Castlevania Netflix series*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I have.

- It's groovy.

- So is City Hunter.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got premium :mark

- Doctor Strange GIF avatar :cool2

- Sorcerer Supreme


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Misses Paige... BUT HIS AIM IS GETTING BETTER!!!










- Wants Becky vs. Charlotte vs. Ronda to headline WM.

- Thinks Edge had a groovy 2008.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Have you noticed how EPIC the hero song on Boku No Hero Academia when Midoriya is overcoming in the fight???
- Yup, watching season 1 and his fight with Katsuki made me mark out when he did beat him in the training match
- Any Action Anime will be more awesome when the hero music kicks in... it starts slow and once the hero is winning, that shit BLASTS OFF!!!*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is not wrong.

- Digs action anime.

- Should notice that I am a new man.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** No longer using Sid Avi/sig combo

* wrestling is truly dead for him

* Boku No Hero fan

Good night guys*


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Won a WF award....

Has great taste

Is a new man


oh dang unfortunate......Phantom reply to Mord ignore me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GL:

- Student of the old school.

- Put an ellipsis after the award bit.... :hmm

- Fellow Phantom phan.

Mordy:

- Goodnight.

- Will dream of Olivia Wilde.

- May he survive tonight's dream.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He has changed his name.

I don't know how I feel about this. I like the name better, but I'm used to the other one.

Posts Asuka gifs.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants me to post in the chatbox.

- We'll see...

- Should know that I'm still Phantom... I just have a PhD now.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Changed his username :sadbecky

- Apparently, has a PhD now

- Liked Paige as SmackDown GM


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is everyone going to rag on the new name now?!

- Still wants Charlynch to be besties.

- Probably wants Charlotte to beat Ronda at WM.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nobody's ragging on the name, mate. I even said I liked it better than the last one, we're just not used to it yet. It doesn't matter, we know it's you.

Should know I've entertained the idea of going by my traditional online identity, but I don't know. Maybe after GOT is over. Maybe never, I don't know.

Should know I want to see real magic in Doctor Strange 2 and not that circle stuff.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I just assume everyone is out to get me. :anna

- May or may not be Kratos in the future.

- Ditto on that last one. The Thanos fight in Infinity War was a step in the right direction. 


BONUS: Called me "mate"... 



I see you, Mordy! Go to bed!


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Hmm... there seems something obvious that changed about you.
- OH!!!! YOU HAD A HAIRCUT!!!
- AND BOUGHT A NEW DRESS!!!*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wise policy. DTA, don't trust anybody. 

Thinks I'm Kratos from the future. Which may or may not be referencing my PSN screen name.

Should know that years of listening to James and Maso has given me a semi casual use of the word "mate", and has even made me develop a slight Australian accent at times. I don't even do it intentionally. I mostly don't have it, but it goes in and out every now and then. 

Knows the Infinity War fight with Thanos was a step in the right direction. Knowing that Marvel likes a simple approach, it may be the journey of 1000 miles to get where we need, but the journey of 1000 miles begins with a single step.

EDIT - 3 other things.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Evil:

- LOOK CLOSER, LENNY.

-









-









Tyrion:

- Ninja'd me.

- Sometimes speaks with a slight Australian accent.

- Wanted Kairi to end The Streak.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows that Kairi was the only one worthy of ending the streak.

Wishes I was booking WWE.

Posted Homer Simpson gifs.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Hates wrestling maybe more than I do
- Doesn't care much about the in-ring action
- Not a fan of Anime but that's cool*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- believes wrestling died in 2017
- metal music fan
- likes Anime


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wrestling died in 2001 for me. 

Got replaced in Christmas Mafia. 

Fan of the football.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wrestling died in 2001 for him.

- Loves Family Guy.

- Hates a lot of the casting in the X-Men movies.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Of course my horse. The day Vinnie appeared on WCW was the funeral of mainstream pro wrestling.

I don't like Family Guy. 

The casting in X-Men was clearly based on looks and nothing else. They have a beautiful cast, but that doesn't make them a great one.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't like Family Guy. :bunk






Hilarious.

Doesn't like the X-Men cast.

Should know that the best X-Men movies are Deadpool movies.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Of course my horse. The day Vinnie appeared on WCW was the funeral of mainstream pro wrestling.
> 
> I don't like Family Guy.
> 
> The casting in X-Men was clearly based on looks and nothing else. They have a beautiful cast, but that doesn't make them a great one.


Thought you did. You've quoted it a few times. Sorry.


- I know for sure he loves Family Guy.

- Digs Deadpool.

- Thinks Magik looks stupid.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Every comic character looks stupid sometimes. Depends who's drawing them. 

Doesn't like the Deadpool. 

I don't find anything MacFarlane has ever made funny.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't find anything MacFarlane has ever made funny. Your loss. I'll be chilling over here enjoying some FG. :cool2

May or may not like the Deadpool, but I'll guess not, because if you didn't like something I found funny before, why not again?

Claims every comic book character looks stupid. You're not wrong.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hardly my loss if I don't like it :lmao

I enjoyed Deadpool yes.

The worst comic character looks to me have always been the big bads. Apocalypse, Thanos, Galactus always looked goofy as hell. 

Should know I nearly died of shock that one time you sent me green rep. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You're so lucky you didn't say Darkseid. :armfold 










It is your loss if you don't like it. I don't like plenty of things, I'm missing out on them because they don't bring me the joy they bring to millions of other people. I'd prefer to like everything. :shrug

Enjoyed Deadpool.

Should know that when I repped you, I was probably spreading it around because I needed to red a Becky mark. That's what I assume anyway.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Was surprised when Tyrion sent him green rep

* Is not surprised when I sent him IIconic rep

* Good morning zrc

TYRION

* Ninja'd me :lauren

* It's to early for that shit

* Recently sent me green rep. I suppose because he agrees that the idea of Becky vs Cena being realistic is stupid*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Morning Mordy

Should know it's good when a YouTuber uploads your requests

Recently got green rep from Tyrion. I haven't got one since like 2013. :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> * Recently sent me green rep. I suppose because he agrees that the idea of Becky vs Cena being realistic is stupid


That and this push is completely out of control. 

Wished Mord a good morning

Likes his requests being done by Youtubers he's subscribed to.

Hasn't gotten a green rep from me since 2013, apparently.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Will never get tired of seeing Asuka tapping out Charlotte

* Wishes she does the same on tv

* But he wishes she does that to Becky more*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is used to seeing Peyton tap out 

And pinned

And thrown over the top rope in record breaking times


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** :darryl

* :sadbecky

* :Vince2:fuckthis*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has ran out of material


Probably cares about the women leaks :lauren


Should know anyone who does is sad as hell


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I actually haven't ran out of material, just that I feel sad thinking about it atm, it is one of those down periods :sadbecky

* I don't care about the women leaks unless it is someone I like, I am not actively looking for them, but if someone post them I'll probably check them out of curiosity :shrug

* He probably check if there were any DJ leaks :hmm*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fan of the IIconics, the Washington Generals of wrestling.

- Quitin' just ain't his schtick.

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has a new username
Is a doctor now
But is not 'the' Doctor


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wanted to know where the Homecoming Impact show was being held. The Asylum wasn't it?

Posts a lot in the celeb thread. 

Over 20k posts.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah, it was the Asylum
Haven't watched it yet
Will do so later


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm still not used to being Sorcerer Supreme. 

- Loves that Donna Troy.

- Doesn't think any of the DC superheroines are overrated.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*VIRUS

* Watches Impact

* Scarlett is a big part why he watches Impact 

* Probably thinks that they are doing a better product than WWE

PHANTOM

* Not used to be a God

* Kinda like the homunculus in the end of FMA Brotherhood

* Already changing sigs :eyeroll*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Watched FMA:B. roud

- Should know that I also changed my avi. :anna

- Will not approve of the avi. :sadbecky


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

joined last year
recent;ly changed their avy
Asuka fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- My GF has seen his sig.

- She does not approve... 

- :becky fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** His GF doesn't aproove one of the best sigs on the forum :lauren

* Even with the bouncing boobs and ass, still isn't as good as mine :grin2:

* Micucci avi. Is right, it is not aprooved*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is Thirsty over Kenny's sig :lauren

Thinks he has the best sig :side:

Always mentioning DJ. You should listen to CJ.



CJ said:


> Still going on about DJ :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I saw his original post.

- Cannot hide the truth.

- Does not approve of GOAT Doctor Strange. :thelist


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Magik

Clea

Asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Always sees my original posts :argh:


Should know I edited it because I misread your post wrong and thought Mordy was referring to your sig


Still, I haven't seen your sig :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Recently acquired a PhD

* I always thought he was an M.D. kind of guy

* Same Phantom, different title

:fuck

ZRC

* Lazy again

* Sad that Victoria will retire this year

* Hopes for a final WWE run... in which she passes the Widows Peak to Peyton :beckylol

NOSTALGIA

* Doesn't find Kenny's sig hot :goaway

* Has to edit his posts constantly

* And not just because he gets ninja'd
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Y'all got turtled.

- Posted a Peyton gif.

- Probably wants me to use it as an avi. :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

We know that ain't happening. 

Knows I can't see signatures.

I could see your Dr Benedict avi though.


Mordecay
Victoria has been semi active for years so her retirement is no surprise.

A rumble spot for 5 minutes would be nice and maybe a HOF induction in the future. Doesn't need much else. After all it has been a decade in a couple of weeks since she "retired" from the E.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Often says, "Shut up, Meg."

- But doesn't like Family Guy.

- Posted more than three names. :yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Moustache fart. 

Yes I said more than three names.

Knows that was lazy just so I could ninja the green jobber.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* If I wanted you to use an IIconics sig it would be this one










* Doesn't care who win tomorrow's triple threat, as long as she gets squashed at the Rumble by :asuka

* Probably not the last time he changes sig/avi today :eyeroll

ZRC

* Forever a jobber in his eyes

* As big as a jobber as my favourites

* Hates the green font*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm changing it in 5 mins.

- Knows I will abuse my power. :anna

- Will never stop posting...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well the 12 days of zrchristmas are over, I don't have to pretend to be nice anymore. :lmao

Should read what I said about Victoria. 

Won't care when The Royce gets fired because it'll mean she'll post more pics on social media.


I was inappropriately phantom'd. Casper was never that mean. 

Knows Asuka will end up in the third rung match at WM. 

Changing his sig loads. No surprise there.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That gif is horrifying. I'm glad I have sigs turned off. 

Knows Mordy gets thirsty over everything. 

The guy should drink more water.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** You are glad your sigs are turned off so you can't see how awful is yours

* I don't get thirsty over everything, just over hot women

* 100% real women*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hot women... And The Royce. 

Still in green. 

Won't get a new tablet for a while.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Damn. 

- Kitten's got claws!

- Mordy's gettin' mean!

zrc:

- We're even.

- No longer has to pretend to like us. roud

- Should know that I'm using my non-stolen tablet right now.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm watching Mistress Belmont matches. She's so much fun. 

Watched Bull Nakano earlier. xD

Watching The Crush girls later.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* I am just in a crappy mood today

* The weather being hot af doesn't help either, I hate hot weather

* Uses his tablet to post here

ZRC

* Keep ninja'ing me

* Watching old womens wrestling

* Doesn't consider Peyton a hot woman... to each their own :shrug*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- And my phone.

- Knows that zrc is watching some good stuff. :banderas


- Feeling crappy. Hug.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

May have ventured in the Chatbox already :hmm: 

May have checked out the dead arcade section :hmm:

Knows when Mordy is grumpy he says some silly things




Mordecay said:


> ** You are glad your sigs are turned off so you can't see how awful is yours
> *


:kobe


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** When I am grumpy I actually am more honest.

* For example my favourites are fucking comedy jobbers with no future and it's stupid that I keep supporting them

* Never goes to chatbox since he is afraid about what they can say about his fetishes :hmm:*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Thinks his favorites are comedy jobbers

- They're not very good at comedy 

- So, they're just jobbers


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I occasionally use the Chatbox and I've mentioned that before, but when they're discussing boring topics such as sports or politics I avoid it. I haven't popped up in there in a while but there are some nice regulars in the Chatbox such as DammitC and Jam. 

Should know I have discussed those things in the chatbox because it gets funny reactions like here. 

Should invest in another female or male talent so he's not completely furious at the product whenever The IIconics are treated poorly.



emerald: 

Ninja'd me 

Knows The IIconics are not funny in any way 

Has better taste than Mordy :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> - Thinks his favorites are comedy jobbers
> 
> - They're not very good at comedy
> 
> - So, they're just jobbers














- Needs more Blondie.






- Probably knows the Ted Bundy/Debbie Harry story.

- Probably knows that it's likely false... or that it wasn't Ted Bundy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It was probably King Kong Bundy.

Down for the 5 count!

Poor Haiti Kid.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah, that doesn't seem accurate given that there was no record of him in New York at the time.

Could potentially either make the Chatbox interesting or boring depending on which one of his many interests he starts talking about in there. :hmm:

Probably underwhelmed by the VIP section



zrc:

Ninja'd me

Should know I randomly stumbled upon smoked kippers while on Ebay earlier

You really can buy anything online it seems :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

My favourite was going on Amazon on Black Friday. 

35% off Durex.

70% off Whiskers Cat Food.

14% off all nose tweezers.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

emerald-fire said:


> - Thinks his favorites are comedy jobbers
> 
> - They're not very good at comedy
> 
> - So, they're just jobbers


*
I know that their comedy sucks, it's comedy written by an out of touch 73 year old man, all of WWE main roster comedy sucks, they were funnier on NXT.

NOSTALGIA

* You can't buy everything online

* Thinks Emerald has better taste than me

* Probably because he likes the person on his sig and the jobber he supports

ZRC

* Ninja

* Likes big sales on Amazon

* Should know that I don't know how to buy stuff online, I've never done that*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I never put bank details online so I just use Amazon gift cards. 

Misses his tablet. 

Won't be inviting his friends for a reunion anytime soon.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Should know that it's not stupid to support the things you like.

- Was feeling grumpy.

- Seriously, needs more Blondie.






zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Likely has the right amount of Blondie.

- Joshi-ing it up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Trying to cheer me up like the good Phantom he is :aryep

* It's not working, but it will pass with time, I am just frustrated, that is all.

* Loves Blondie *


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should get better soon 

Have a pic of our two favourite jobbers


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yay Sonya!

Boo The Royce!

Unlike the others I don't care if you're in a mood Mord. They never last.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Keeping it real.

- Should know that I'm listening to Eat to the Beat right now.

- Should know that I'm bad at my job.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I've been bored so I've been looking at old Sonya pics

Should know I didn't forget Phantom


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Replace Sonya with Billie as the woman next to Peyton and those are my 2 favourite jobbers

* Should post pics in the Sonya thread

* Probably thinks she is the most promising woman under 25 in WWE *


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Stated the obvious with that first sentence :eyeroll


Should know that's what I was going to do and I saved other photos to update the thread but the pictures loaded weirdly, so I'll try uploading them to imgur I guess and try again later. :hmm:



Should know I'm surprised some goof didn't make a joke about me looking at photos of a real woman :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm over all the ****** jokes. I leave my leftovers for Mord.

Sonya looks like the female Ancient Horseman in X-Men Apocalypse.

Fun fact: the one who plays said horseman was Famke's stunt double in X-Men Last Stand xD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Gave us a fun fact.

- It's no Phantom's Phun Phact.

- Has no more ****** jokes to tell.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have plenty more.

But Mord is the one that flogs a dead horse.

So he can keep going.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has probably noticed that I've beaten a dead horse or two.

- Watch Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.

- Watches SyFy Channel?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope but most the syfy channel movies end up on the Horror channel. 

I will not be watching Sabrina. 

Its been 15 years since the sitcom version ended.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I know you won't.

- You probably shouldn't.

- Watch Hammer instead.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I saw a couple episodes, it wasn't for me. 

Watched a Jack the ripper movie with sherlock from 1960s yesterday. 

I was bored shitless


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Got bored shitless watching a 60s Jack the Reaper movie

* Not as bored as he is when he sees me beating stuff like a dead horse

* Should keep posting his trans jokes, they are way better than mine*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Its ripper Mordy

Finds my sig awful despite being a closet fan of hers

So I need to find something else :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Talking about closets :hmm:

* Keeps posting DJ pics :eyeroll

* #NotObsessed*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

My first tag champs 









Mords first tag champs









Nostalgia's first tag champs


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I love that picture. It's a beautiful dress and it compliments her figure perfectly. :cool2 It's also the only photo that she has on Instagram that she doesn't have on Twitter. #unique 

Should know that bed was messy because of me 



















































...Knows I'm a terrible liar.




zrc said:


> Nostalgia's first tag champs


Damn, Mandy and Sonya had a rough night. :side:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They probably would go out like that too. 

They've tastes each others apple pie on more than one occasion. 

I'm sure you'd have loved to have been on a fly on that wall.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- A Study in Terror? That's a bore. The marketing campaign was fun tho...










The Adam West Batman was pretty popular...

- Murder by Decree pitted Holmes against the Ripper, with better results. Pretty good. Almost like a Sherlock giallo film. 

- Hammer also did a Holmes film, The Hound of the Baskervilles. Not one of their best, but Cushing was far out as the great detective.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got this thread off the weird track and back onto the nerdy one

Should know when I hear Adam West I think Family Guy 

Should know I consider the first 6 seasons of Family Guy amazing but after that the show started to slowly go downhill


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** About to go to sleep

* Wants Mandy and Sonya as first women tag champs :lauren

* May have his wish come true, if rumours of Vince being high on Mandy are true*



zrc said:


> They've tastes each others apple pie on more than one occasion.


*Unlike Peyton and Billie, they don't do that stuff, nor I ever imagined that happening :grin2:*



> I'm sure you'd have loved to have been on a fly on that wall.


*I would too >*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Thinks of Family Guy when he thinks of Adam West. :goaway

- TBF Adam West was fairly funny on that show.

- Thinks the first six seasons of Family Guy are exceptional.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- His post was not directly about Peyton, but her presence can still be felt.

- Once lived in a world without Peyton. :O

Must've been scary.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I have them on DVD :cool2

Can see I changed my sig for Mordy :lmao 

Probably has a mark out moment when I discuss TV or films because such a thing is so rare


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Seldom talks about movies and TV.

- Did change his sig.

-Should know that Doctor Phantom owns 12 seasons of The Simpsons on DVD.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably thinks that The Simpsons should have ended a long time ago

* Apparently hasn't read my edited post :lol

* Apparently I have to get used to a world without Peyton again, since she doesn't post anything anymore and she is never on tv either*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I can't keep up with every edit here.

- Knows I'm not going to edit my post.

- Should edit his post back to the way it was.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should watch this


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082411795422138368
* It has Kairi in it

* Probably is gonna give him nightmares for how it ends :O*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I wasn't sure on that previous sig anyway and when you suggested I turn it 90 degrees to the left and I did that, I realised why. :side: 

I'm picky when it comes to photos of her and her not-so-perfect features needs to be hidden

Knows I'm not a fan of anything masculine, so bad jawline camera angles need to go :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I just watched that video.

- Should know that I've been posting this photo here for months:










- Should know that I was a Chiaki Kuriyama/Kill Bill mark, so Kairi dressed as Gogo is worthy of a :mark.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Kill Bill fan

* Kairi fan

* Probably not a Beth fan, at least not after that :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:lmao Mandy and Sonya live together.

Should know I loved Kill Bill part 1. The second half was shit. 

Needs a new tablet.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> ** Kill Bill fan
> 
> * Kairi fan
> 
> * Probably not a Beth fan, at least not after that :lol*












Is incorrect. The second Kill Bill is not shit. However, the first part is better. 

Should know that Tarantino considers them one movie and they were only split because of length.

Should know the music in that film is incredible.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Always appears when there are Tarantino references. :hmm

- Should know that I think Kairi was a pretty boss Gogo.

- Knows that Volume 1 and 2 are both :lenny.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows that there's a pretty sly moment in part 1, when O-Ren tells Beatrix she won't last 5 minutes. The fight lasts 4:59.

Thinks Gogo Yubari is the best character in Kill Bill for some reason.

Should know that it's pretty unrealistic for a 17 year old girl to be good enough to not only fight Black Mamba, but pretty much dominate the fight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Should know that I've never finished watching volume 2, I found it boring

* Volume 1 was fine though

* In fact I haven't watched many Tarantino movies, just those 2 and Inglorious Bastards

TYRION

* Obsessed with the Kill Bill movies

* Probably dissapointed that I haven't watched more Tarantino movies

* Thinks he is a GOAT director*



zrc said:


> :lmao Mandy and Sonya live together.


*Used to, Mandy posted a video a few months ago where she showed that they were going they separate ways, I suppose since they got their main roster money they can afford that... or Sonya went to live with her girlfriend and Mandy with her boyfriend, although Mandy seems like she moved back to New York/New Jersey area given her IG posts*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- Worries about realism in an exploitation extravaganza

- Should know that I adore Gogo and she was my favorite character, but Kiddo is obviously the best character.

- Should know that I used to have a Gogo standee.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Needs more Tarantino in his life.

- Fellow Kairi fan.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Made me realize I don't have a favorite Kill Bill character
- Should know I wrote an article about Tarantino, and would share if it was in english
- Scary post count

Edit: Got double ninja'd. Like the good old times. And the good recent times. All the times.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Welcome back.

- Rockin' a sweet Winona avi. :anna

- Wrote an article about QT. We will have much to talk about later.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Knew you'd make a good use of the gif avatar thingy.
- I'm looking forward to an eventual MEW avatar. 
- Shame there aren't Sandman related gifs. Or not because if there were it would probably mean the books were adapted and ruined.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Speaks Spanish. 

Should know I might skim through the article if it's too long, or read all of it if it's short, but I can use Google Translate for it. I don't think it's too bad with Spanish. Japanese is a nightmare. Google translate doesn't have a fucking clue what Asuka is saying.

Doesn't want the Sandman books ruined.

EDIT - Portugese, not Spanish, nevermind. I just thought they spoke a different dialect of Spanish.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dream:


-









-









-









Sorry.

Tyrion:

- Ninja'd me.

- GOT fan.

- Will be watching the end.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Must think I'm the emo from Sandman because he didn't edit.

Should know I'm thinking about maybe watching The Crow tonight. It's on my list and I need to see it before Prime takes it down, because they've taken other things off my queue.

Has seen it.

EDIT - And there's the edit. ~_~


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Doesn't know we speak portuguese and not spanish in portugal :side:
- I'm offended :side:
- Here's the link: https://cinemaplanet.pt/tarantino-marcas/

I just realized someone on the site fucked around with the images and half of them have disappeared. God dammit.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

TL:

- I edited.

- Is correct... just not in a LONG time.

- Goodbye. I'll be back in maybe an hour.

Dream:

- Ninja'd me.

- MEW avi coming soon. :mark

- Phantom out.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Will be back in maybe an hour.

Should know I realized right after I said Spanish that it was wrong.

Should know that I see plenty of images in this article, and it was auto translated.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Knows about it after all. :becky2
- My mistake about the images. They didn't load before, but they're all there now.
- Should post his 10 best videogames of the decade in the video games section.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** God of sleep

* Becky Lynch fan :lauren

* Seems to love video games*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows that Becky Lynch and sleep have a symbiotic relationship.

Likes the gif of the Chvrches singer looking confused.

Probably not as much of a gamer as I am.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Becky puts him to sleep

* Has read the GOT books

* Probably didn't liked that little scene that aired yesterday with Jon, Dany and Sansa*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- Plays games without quarters.

- Digs that Erron Black.

- Thinks feta cheese is the Asuka of cheeses.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Master of Cooking Kung Fu.

- Sees Gregory House as a kindred spirit.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> ** Becky puts him to sleep
> 
> * Has read the GOT books
> 
> * Probably didn't liked that little scene that aired yesterday with Jon, Dany and Sansa*


What, because Sansa offered Dany the use of the castle? That doesn't give any hints about the story, I don't care.

Should know that the Mass Effect trilogy is the Asuka of games and if he would just stop watching horror movies he's already seen for the 80'th time for one damn minute and play it, he'd agree with me and then thank me continuously for introducing it to him. I cannot stress enough how up your alley this series is.

Should know I'm playing AC II right now. Another all time great game.

Knows AC isn't AC anymore.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I suppose that AC is Assasain's Creed

* My older brother loves those games, I think he has played most of them

* He agrees that the quality has been decreasing, at least that's what he has told me*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is correct.

It's not even the quality that's decreasing. They literally aren't Creed games anymore. They're RPG's. AC III, Revelations and Unity are crap AC games but at least I can play them and feel like they're in the fucking franchise. Origins and Odyssey, I don't know what the fuck they think they're doing. I wait all these years for them to go to these locations and they turn them into Elder Scrolls. The story in Origins was dogshit too. I didn't play Odyssey because why bother.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- We both dislike Daniel Bryan
- We both think he's extremely overrated
- And overpushed compared to many wrestlers around*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Would love to see Sycho Sid squash Bryan.

- Seems to like the big guys.

- Fellow Foley fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has kept his sig/avi for most of the day :monkey

* Had to create an Imgur account

* Probably won't reach the 14k pics and counting that I have :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Challenge accepted.

- Should know that my desktop is loaded with nonsense. I will beat you!

- Told me that Peyton wants to be a mermaid... Kate actually is one:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I mean, Kate does look like a fish with those bulging eyes

* Is gonna put me on :thelist

* I see myself out*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- ...

- ...


-
























(Not really.)


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Just to let you know, I don't only like big guys but smaller guys that have characters like Eddie Guerrero was awesome.
- The problem today is that many of these "wrestlers" do the same exact moves. How many wrestlers are using HBK's superkick as a regular move?
- What's the difference when 500 other wrestlers do dives and shit? The color of their trunks?*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Eddie Guerrero was pretty awesome.

- Likes wrestlers of the old school. 

- Probably misses pyro.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is going full Taken on my ass after what I've said about Kate

* Apparently is very bad at his job

* At least he is good enough to keep it though :shrug*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I am definitely coming for him. roud

- Should sleep lightly.

- Is correct... but still needs to watch out.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is going full Psycho on me too :O

* Apparently knows that I am about to go to sleep

* Good night Phantom, don't abuse your powers now that none of the regulars will be around*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodnight.

- Should know that I'm definitely going to go mad with power. :fact

- Cannot stop me. :fact :woo :dance


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Never gets mad at me :fact

Sorcerer Supreme


Has posted a few times in the post your picture thread but has never showed his face :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Will never post his pic around here

* Hoping for Sonya to appear tonight

* Good morning Nostalgia, it's weird seeing you as the first poster of the day*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I have posted my pic on here before. :lol You only have to look in that thread.

Should know I probably won't post another pic though 

Also finds that weird, I'm always used to seeing zrc as the first poster of the day :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has posted his pic in the forum

* Probably around the time the forum kept crashing, it couldn't handle the ugliness :lol

* Should know that I probably will never post mine, the forum won't be able to recover from that :beckylol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I posted it back in 2015 when the forum was more active than it is now :shrug


Should know I'm not bad looking. I think that's another reason DJ followed me back, she saw a nice guy and someone who was decent looking and not an ugly creep like some of her fans are. :beckylol


Knows I'll reactivate soon and DM her again :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Can't stay away from DJ for too long :eyeroll

* Sees being an IIconics fan as a negative :vincefu

* Used to have an Eva Marie sig :lauren*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well of course she's my favourite girl :draper2


Should know Fourth Wall called me good looking but I guess that doesn't mean much because he refers to himself as ''a little bit gay'' :lauren


Probably gives green reps to Lethal Weapon just because he's an IIconics fan :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

His favourite girl apparently doesn't have a last name.

Thinks it's wrong to rep people who have the same preferences. :bunk

Likes the gif of Bunk from The Wire shaking his head.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Always appreciate Asuka rep

* Probably wouldn't appreciate Iiconics rep

* Just let me know where this :bunk came from :anna*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was telling us all earlier how Asuka should be booked in the chatbox

Likes Nightrain by Guns N' Roses 

Loves Maccer from GTA San Andreas



Mordy: 

Ninja'd me

Should know I mostly copy smileys other people use 

Does not have access to the chatbox so never sees when people talk about him


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Didn't watch The Wire.

Should know that Bunks most famous line is "I'm just a humble motherfucker with a big ass dick", which is a great line.

Is correct that I love me some Asuka rep and do not appreciate IIconics rep.

EDIT -

D

J

Whatever her name is


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Danielle Johanssen I think it was "her" name

* I would send you some Asuka rep but I need to spread some

* Weirdly enough wants Becky to win tonight so she can get beaten by Asuka at the Rumble*



Nostalgia said:


> Does not have access to the chatbox so never sees when people talk about him


*You did told me that they know me as "That weird, obsessive Peyton fan", so I imagine things similar to that. Also probably shit on me for shitting on Becky*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has just now scared Tyrion 

Should know I've posted her name a few times before but I don't do it now more because of privacy and god forbid if she ever viewed these posts. :lmao Others have also got very accustomed to calling her DJ.

Becky marks really get under his skin. :shrug They don't really bother me although there is one member who seems a little deluded. :hmm: I rarely frequent the WWE sections so it never gets a chance to bother me.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Isn't good at saying Goodnight. :side:

- Hopefully I'm not the deluded Becky fan. :becky2 

- Knows every popular wrestler has annoying fans. :fact I've seen a lot of people on Twitter and stuff that make me ashamed to be a Seth or Becky fan. :lauren


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, it's the guy who wants Becky to win both belts. Guy is out of his mind.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* :hi brother Wall

* Called Nostalgia good looking after seeing a pic of him :hmm

* Should know that Peyton doesn't have annoying fans... because she is not popular :sadbecky

TYRION

* Ninja

* Lazy

* Thinks that Kairi was the only good choice to take Asuka's streak*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

You're not but you probably know which fan I'm referring to :becky2



Recently deleted his Twitter



Has a VERY bright username now :lauren




Mordy: 

Ninja'd me again.. 

Has been counting the weeks that The IIconics haven't been on TV

Probably has no interest in Sasha/Ronda 




Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, it's the guy who wants Becky to win both belts. Guy is out of his mind.


You're exactly right. :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Oh, yeah. I remember who you mean now. :lmao

- Knows I'm an attention seeker so I chose the biggest and brightest colour. I could have gone with Bright Yellow or Green to burn everyone's eyes, but I'm a nice guy. :aryep

- Doesn't think I have a bad first name. I don't hate it, I just hate how so many people seem to get a simple name wrong. :side:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I'm not just saying that because that particular member ribs me a lot :side:

Looks forward to the Rumble every year

Probably wants to see Seth/Brock at WrestleMania


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I want to see Seth win the Rumble and get a World Title match, but I don't particularly want to see the match itself. It'll be a let down. Brock sucks for the most part. Braun wouldn't be much better, but I'd rather that. Doesn't strike me as a WrestleMania match though.

- Should know I didn't go to Greggs today. :O

- Thinks my opinion on him being good looking isn't worth much because I'm a 'little bit gay'. Shouldn't it mean more because I know what to look for?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doesn't strike you as a Mania Match, because it isn't. 

Didn't go to Gregg's. I'm going tomorrow for the weekly Wednesday sausage roll binge. 

Thinks being "a little gay" means he knows what to look for. It doesn't.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- zrc is here










- Knows Braun vs. Seth isn't a high-profile match.

- Probably doesn't think anything involving Seth is high profile. Screw you. (not literally)


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Has a swanky new blue username.

Is probably too nice for his own good.

Should make his mafia comeback in Bobby Barrows' game :evil


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Very nearly turtled me.

- Many sausage rolls in his future.

- Watches the Horror Channel. :anna

Curry:

- Successfully turtled me.

- First time I've seen him in this thread.

- Hello!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Not looking forward to Brock vs Seth

* Morning brother zrc, weird not seeing you post earlier

* Probably because, unlike us, you do have a life outside this forum :beckylol

YEAH, I AM NOT DOING ALL OF YOU (THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID :curry2)

PHANTOM

* Was the last post of yesterday

* Got turtled either way 

* Is gonna go full Taken in someone else's ass*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Curry 

Thinks Walls title is swanky.

Sends me rep when he's spreading it around. 

Likes his mafia games.


Not interested in editing for the other two.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Thinks I have a life now because I take days off? :mark:

- Should know the above is very debatable. :side:

- Puts himself down too much, so I have to pick him back up and make him feel good.










zrc:

- Knows @Curry ; is a nice chap. Hi Curry. :beckyhi

- Knows everyone is getting ninja turtled. 

- Should know my username looks horrid on the regular background. But who uses that anyways? :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Peyton looked so fucking good in that outfit :homer

* From behind as well










* I am just living up to my perv nickname >*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Can remember all Peyton's outfits.

- Don't ask him to name a favourite. He'll post about 50 gifs. :lmao

- Knows that happened to me when I asked him to choose the hottest Peyton pic. We'd be here all day. :hglol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Will never get close to Peyton's behind

Hates hot weather

Should answer my question in the agree/disagree thread



Fourth Wall:

Should know I've been ninja'd almost every time today

Has watched Brokeback mountain 

Is trying to break the Greggs addiction and gets anxiety when he gets recognised there


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that zrc didn't edit for me.

- He used to... because he respected the Ghoul. He no longer respects me. :sadbecky

- Knows I'm feeling rejected and I'm going to eat ice cream in sorrow now. :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Kept the avatar I made him for about 5 minutes. :lauren

- Should know I'm not surprised.

- Seems to have figured out how to do them himself. He's getting with the times. :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Got tired of answering Nostalgia's weird questions :lmao

* Is gonna eat Ice Cream

* Can I recommend one?

x6yrrxs

WALL

* Ninja'd me

* Knows that if people asks me about Peyton's looks/outfits/pics I will probably posts 50+ pics about it :beckylol

* Should know that this is my favourite outfit of her. 










Sadly, she sold it :sadbecky
*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

1 thing.
2 things
3 things.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- If it's the one the IIconics endorsed, no.

- Knows that NO is definitely obsessed.

- Thinks the new GOT will be underwhelming.

zrc:

- Intentionally lazy.

- Probably to spite/turtle us.

- Never change, zrc.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Might keep this avatar for longer than a day because it has Kate in it.

- Should know I'm not used to him having a different name. It's weird.

- Should know I remember all of the times he's posted 3 gifs or things about himself instead. zrc isn't the only lazy one. :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I didn't say I wasn't lazy.

- Perfection of laziness fills me with such admiration. 

- Should know that I'm changing my avi... now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* Knows that at least we try to keep within the rules of the thread

* We also fail miserably because we end up posting 3 things about ourselves :lmao

* Will never ask me about Peyton pics again :beckylol

PHANTOM

* Changing his Kate avi :yay

* Probably won't use an Iiconics avi :sadbecky

* Most likely will change his sig as well*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Peyton

Peyton

Peyton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Marsha!

- Marsha!

- Marsha!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Should know that I'm changing my avi... now.












zrc:

- Posted the same thing three times.

- Knows Mordy is fine with it because you wrote Peyton instead of Jobber. :lol

- Still gets three things despite being lazy. :bjpenn

Phantom:

- Changed his avi to trigger me.

- Replaced Kate. #TeamKate is over? :O

- Got his post liked by Tyrion. Aww. roud


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- KATE FOREVER, SUCKERS!

- And Asuka.

- Mustn't forget Aubrey.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lovely walls of four. 

Especially when the walls hear the neighbours.

Still gets three things.

*not editing if I get ninjad


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Get's triggered every time Phantom changes avi/sig

* Wants Seth to win the Rumble :bjpenn

* Wants Becky to win the Rumble :bunk

:fuck

PHANTOM

* Still hasn't had a MEW avi/sig :sadbecky

* Not using his powers correctly

* Doesn't like IIconics endorsed products :darryl

ZRC

* In a "fuck editing" mood

* Doesn't even try anymore when he posts things about me :lol

* Will keep using his avi for a while longer*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Grumpy today.

- We still love 'im.

- Watching some good women's wrestling?

DAMMIT, MORDY:

- Ninja'd me.

- :fuckthis

- Knows who Barry White is, right?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I haven't even thought of the Women's rumble. But now you mention it :becky2

- Should avoid this thread if Becky & Seth wins, as I'll probably be annoying. :Cocky

- Knows I'm going to get ribbed like hell if Seth and Becky both lose. :lmao I'll strategically take my day off after the Rumble if that happens. :side:

Phantom:

- Should know zrc is grumpy everyday. But he wouldn't be zrc if he wasn't grumpy. :lol

- Changed his sig too. Better than the last one though. You get a pass.

- Has infiltrated the Chatbox yet? :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was phantom'd. 

- zrc's favorite. :anna

- Still gets three things. :yay


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Embraces his laziness.

- Doesn't believe in guilty pleasures. Should know I've started to stop caring too. :asuka I'll happily blast Pitch Perfect on the TV. 










- Should bring back the Dr.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Embraces her awful taste now. :anna

- Knows everyone should. Life's more fun that way. I've been doing that for years now. :fact

- Doc coming soon. :mark

P.S. Sabrina gets no love. :darryl


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* Loves Pitch Perfect :lauren

* Hated Rebel Wilson on them

* Wants to see the Doctor back. May I recommend another Doctor?










PHANTOM

* I knew he was going to ninja'd me as soon as I was looking for the House gif

* Probably knows that I picked that one for Wilde reasons :homer

* Embraces his weirdness*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Got phantom'd. :asuka

- Won't stop bothering me until I watch House.

- Should petition to Netflix to add it to the UK, and I'd happily watch it all. :aryep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- No. 

- You may not.

- Unless you mean Doctor Phibes.

Anna:

- Ninja'd me.

- Doc or MEW?

- YOU DECIDE!!!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Buried me :darryl


And didn't answers my question


Should know it's enhanced for forum gimmick purposes, in the same way that Fourth Wall's Anna love is. So it's not really obsession. :shrug It's comedy and on a forum that is primarily male few things will draw more heat and weird responses than talking about trannies.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know the answer before he even asked me










- Saying 'MEW'. Hopefully Tyrion isn't around :O

- Knows I dig Aubrey more than MEW though










Nostalgia:

- #NotObsessed

- Got Heel turned on by Phantom in the Opinion thread.

- Calls my love for Anna a gimmick. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- I know. We all have our gimmicks here.

- Should know that I've answered that question before and in your favor.

- I understand. We cool. :anna

Anna:

- I'm a ninja.

- She's a ninja.

- Wouldn't you like to be a ninja, too?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I'm as bad as Mordy :darryl


I don't think anyone can get THAT bad


May have an old record player :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks I am the worst

* Phantom thinks you are as bad as I am, so...

* Got :buried by one of the nicest guys in the forum*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Damn skippy on that last one.

- That's the best way to listen to Barry White. :lenny

- Knows that I'm going to teach all of you non-zrcs about Barry White. :fact

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Told a lie about me. :bunk

- COMING SOON


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Even uses the same emotes as Mordy :darryl

- Likes that picture in his sig because it covers up DJ's nose :hayden3 

- Would never DM that to DJ however :beckylol

PHANTOM'D

- Knows this thread is too busy.

- Should know I'll be back later, give the thread some time to breathe.

- Should have a MEW or Aubrey avatar when I get back. :cudi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Says he (KAYFABE BROKEN) has a sensual voice.

- SCOFF!

- This is a sensual voice:






(Starting with an obvious one for the kiddies.)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I told you I like Barry White before 

Should know we used to have a record player but eventually it stopped working. :hmm: My dad still has some old records.

Knows Fourth Wall didn't know who Barry White was until you told him recently





The Fourth Wall said:


> - Likes that picture in his sig because it covers up DJ's nose :hayden3


Her nose is not that bad, though I know you apparently hate nose rings. :hayden3 It's her jawline/chin that is not great, that's why I'm picky about certain photos. In some photos it doesn't show and doesn't seem noticeable at all, in others it does.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phantom 

Nope not watched women's wrestling today. Working on an article "10 women I'd like to see appear in the Women's Royal Rumble".

If I was.booking it, Kharma and Aja Kong will be out first and second and deck the shit out of each other for ten minutes. 

See you get three things some times.


Nostalgia
Yeah
OK
Next.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Said he only knew one song.

- I know about Anna's lack of Barry and it freaks me out.

- Y'all are getting a proper education. The schools ain't teaching you what you need to know.






zrc:

- Gave me three things. :anna

- Writes about wrestling, I write about horror. We should team up for See No Evil or El Santo or something.

- Knows of the Walrus of Love. :lenny


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is incorrect. I told you which song was my favourite of his. 

I do like other songs by him and I posted them in the old Currently Listening thread

Enjoys when he talks to me about other things that are not you know


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I thought you said you didn't know much, but you enjoyed one song.

- My mistake.

- Still, the others need it. We need more love here.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know if Peyton took up singing Mordy would say she sings better than Barry White :lauren


Haven't seen him in the chatbox yet



Would have been fitting for you to appear earlier when Tyrion was telling everyone about how Asuka should be booked


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't need it. I got Best of Barry somewhere on CD. 

Monster Mash just came on and thought of you. 

On horror channel tonight:
I don't know because I have to rescan my box. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks of me, probably has better things to think about. 

- Owns the Best o' Barry. :anna

-Knows all the bands I thought everyone was aware of. :anna... and a little :darryl.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tonight on Horror Channel:

The Hexecutioners. 
The Seasoning House.
I spit on your grave 3.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wow...

- What a line-up.

- Should know that I'm happy that Monster Mash is no longer banned in the UK. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is giving us a TV guide

And maybe his evening plans

Probably has Sky



Phantom:

Is a very fast typer 

Probably not interested in a Asuka/Charlotte II match 

Wouldn't trust :vince to book Kairi well


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Should know that now I think of him whenever I see an old horror movie on tv :lol

* Thinks that the schools should teach about Barry White

* Probably thinks that they should teach about Blondie as well

NOSTALGIA*



Nostalgia said:


> Should know if Peyton took up singing Mordy would say she sings better than Barry White :lauren


*Actually, she is no Barry White, but she is not that bad :shrug






* Thinks about me when I am not around :hmm

* Keeps asking trans questions in the "Agree or Disagree" thread :lauren*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Ninja'd.

- Lived up to his reputation in the First Word thread.

- Into true crime stories.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Damn right about both of those.

- They also need to teach you youngsters about P-Funk and Alice Cooper.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I'm not going to watch a video of Peyton singing

Knows Mordy will never convert me to a Peyton fan

Probably also into true crime stories :hmm:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yes and no.

- Should know that I'm more into weird history.

- Robert Ripley-sorta stuff.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Today's horror channel listing can go in the bin. 

You know what should be banned from the UK? Katie Price and Gemma Collins. 

And anything with Rebel Wilson.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Anna would not be happy with that last one.

- But do I agree?

- :hmm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't care about Anna. 

Or Jane.

Or Bob.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- What about Aubrey?

- And Victoria?

- And Elvira?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Aubrey sure.
Victoria absolutely.
Elvira yep


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should read the first word that comes to mind thread for a chuckle. You always come to mind whenever I hear the word Mutants now. :beckylol

- Is probably very proud of that.

- Wants Pitch Perfect to be banned. :sadbecky Just remove Rebel Wilson's scenes, or blur her. Problem solved. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Excellent.

- Knows that Barry White was on The Simpsons! Twice! You non-zrcs should know him!

- Keep up the writing, zrc. :anna

- Anna ninja'd me.

- This is now for both of you.

- Aubrey or MEW avi right now?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I wouldn't watch Pitch Perfect anyway, because I'm not a 12 year old girl or Fourth Wall. 

I think of you every time an old as shit horror movie pops up on the horror channel.

Already written 8 of them. Aja Kong, Victoria, Melina, Kharma, Layla, Bull Nakano, Alundra Blayze and Jillian are written. 

My heart would stop if they appeared.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Phantom









zrc:

- Puts me in the same category as 12 year old girls. :sadbecky

- Should know I love my chick flicks, and I EMBRACE it.

- Wants a lot of surprises in the Women's rumble again. That's the only way they'll fill it out. :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Same. What a list. Bull and the two Kongs would be... :banderas

- Knows that I know I like prehistoric horror movies (they were old when I was young), but I thought my music was timeless. :sadbecky Blondie and Barry are not obscure... I thought. Y'all know Weird Al, right? He's still hip...










- Says "NO" to Pitch Perfect.

Anna:

- Ninja'd me.

- Spiritual 12-year-old girl.

- Embraces chick flicks. roud

Aubrey coming soon!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably also has some chick flicks among his favourites :hmm

* Chosing Aubrey over MEW :lauren

* Likes old af music/movies*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know when I first read Fourth Wall's post I read ''chick flicks'' as something else :side:


Enjoys Peyton's voice


And thinks she's flawless with no faults :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has a dirty, perverted mind :side:

* Should know that I don't think Peyton is perfect, far from it in fact :lmao: She has a big forehead, she really isn't all that good on the ring, she has shitty taste on movies/tv shows, she barely posts in her social media anymore :sadbecky, she is a shitty cook, she seems like she has low self esteem and takes poor decisions constantly, etc

* However, the good on her outweighs the bad and that's why she is my favourite :shrug*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- thread regular
- i think likes my sig
- biggest peyton mark here most likely


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- His sig is so hypnotic...

- So...

- Hypnotic...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I can't see it.

Nope.

Nada.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the GF was like :lauren when she saw Kenny's sig. 

- Can't see my totally boss sig. :darryl

- Can see my boss and totally French avi tho. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Nostalgia approves of your new avatar :anna

His birthday is on a unknown date in January :hmm: 


Should know I hate this month. Worst of the year imo.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hates the month of Phantomas. :darryl

- Hates the day of Phantomas? 

- The day that is...


Spoiler: The Day Phantom Willed Itself Into Existence



the 26th?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- his girlfriend doesnt approve of my sig :usangle
- but he approves though 
- has a new sig i think


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Has a glorious sig apparently.

A WF Lifer. 

Plays FIFA.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't play FIFA :bunk

* Hasn't seen Kenny's GOAT sig :monkey

* Wants a lot of women back for the Rumble*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know Kenny's sig is pretty glorious. Who doesn't love bouncing boobies and arses?

- Knows Phantom lied about an Aubrey avi/sig. :armfold

- Doesn't see my Anna sigs. :sadbecky I'm glad actually, as Rebel Wilson was in the back of my Christmas sig. :lmao

Mordy:

- Probably buys packs on FIFA. :bunk

- Doesn't care about returning Women, just wants Peyton in the Rumble.

- Will rib me if Seth doesn't win. :rollins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should that I didn't mean to lie...

-...but then I saw Hardy in my pics.

- She was the one. :lenny


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know UK winters are so depressing. Grey skies, rain and wind nearly all of the time. Rarely snow - and where I live we only get it once every few years. Today the wind was so vicious it felt like a hurricane. So this is why I hate January.

Probably wouldn't visit The UK in the winter. 

Give me a California winter please.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Love blistering summers?

- If so, Cali winters are for you!


- Should know that what he described sounds like Heaven to me.

The grass is always greener...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is blessed by California weather.

- But has to deal with many asshole Californians. :beckylol

- Should come to the UK, even when you're getting called a cunt, it seems friendly. Oops, C-Word :O


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's fine. You can say it. 

- I just try not to swear these days. Too easy. Y'all have fun tho.

- Didn't get "Magik"... I posted a cover with her name on it! I post about her all the time! :bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I very rarely swear. I'm very polite & quiet in real life.

- Unless I'm playing Call of Duty, then I call other players every name under the sun. :side:

- Should know half the time my mic isn't even in, so I'm just saying it to myself at home. My neighbours must think I'm crazy :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I swear like a sailor, you cunt :grin2:

* Should know that I haven't played a FIFA game since FIFA 2002 :lmao

* FIFA 98 still holds up until this day and it's better than those crappy games they have been releasing lately*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Language.

- Did not approve of the Micucci avi. :sadbecky

- What about the Hardy avi?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fuck

Shit

Bollocks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Cool.

- Groovy.

- Love.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Warm. 

Repugnant. 

Hate.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Those

- are 

- Opposites. 


:fact


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Often swears like Sam Jackson in RL. :fact

- Tries not to. Not for moral reasons tho. Phantom believes firmly in free speech.

- Should he see Shock Treatment with a shadow cast or an NXT house show before his birthday? :hmm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shock Treatment as in the shit rocky horror sequel that should never have been made?

I read the script for Revenge of the Old Queen. That was a proper sequel. 

Some things should never have a sequel in the first place.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I love Shock Treatment...

- It's not a sequel... it's an equal!

- I hated it the first time, but I've grown to love it as its own weird musical. It ain't Rocky, but it ain't really trying to be.

Plus, Jessica Harper is always a plus.











https://www.eventbrite.com/e/the-new-beginning-usa-in-los-angeles-tickets-53930307000

^Should I buy tickets? Don't think I have any obligations then...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It will never be an equal!

And Richard O'Brien hates it too. 

You know its crap when the creator doesn't like it.

If you enjoy it go for it. I'd go to NXT instead.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Will watch a bad shock rock musical multiple times but won't play the greatest video game trilogy of all time.

Shouldn't buy tickets. 

Just got a Premium membership.

EDIT - Fuck, I just don't have the energy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is tired of getting ninja'd

* Really wants to see Phantom playing that game he recommended to him

* Not a fan of shock rock musical*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

What greatest trilogy is that Tyrion?

Sorry for ninjaing you. 

Knows the Dr shouldn't go to Shock Treatment.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mass Effect.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Creators hate their creations all the time! It's part of being an artist.

- Zeppelin hates Stairway to Heaven. Mario Bava hated his horror movies.

- I will let you know what I decide to do. :anna

I can probably do two of those.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ah right. Think I played some of the second one back in the day when I was stock piling games. 

Lover of all things Asuka. 

Happy she's champion, not so happy she's relegated to below The Man.


Except Richard OBrien didn't create stairway to heaven. He created a really shitty musical that will always universally be considered dogshit.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Those were for Tyrion.

- They (mostly) apply to me, tho.

- Will never support my love of Shocky.

What about Phantom of the Paradise, RHPS before RHPS?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

What about it? Is it still watched in front of sold out crowds 45 years after its creation?

Did it give us the legendary Tim Curry?

And the Time Warp that's been at every disco I've ever been too? :lmao

I also don't consider PotP, rocky horror before rocky horror. Seeing as it was released 18 months after the first Rocky Horror show production.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It was nominated for an Oscar.

- Inspired conventions dedicated solely to it and sells out revival screenings all the time.

- And was paid homage to in a big way by The Simpsons.











Plus, it may have inspired Darth Vader...

And Rocky may have been greenlit because of it...

And Daft Punk cite it as a major influence...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A lot of things have been nominated (and won) for an Oscar that didn't deserve one. 

Darth Vader is of no interest to me.

Lol the Simpsons will parody any old crap. And have. Countless times.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows his movies

* Thinks that the Oscars are overrated

* He is right, some of the recent winners are shit*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't know much about movies. Just the ones I like. 

Like you with The Royce. You could go on mastermind about her. But Nia Jax? Nope. 

The Oscars have always been trash. I find awards events boring in general. Why do they need a statue when they already took peoples money?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Some didn't took people's money

* That's why they have this awards, so more people goes to see this movie that did fuck all in the box office and probably are really good.

* I used to love award shows, not so much anymore because, just like in WWE, in Hollywood no one feels like a star anymore*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

If they didn't take peoples money, then they don't deserve an award. 

You don't go to work in McDonalds and get an award for selling the least burgers. 

Should know I was laughing earlier at the new banners for army recruitment. Targeted at snowflakes and such.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Phantom had been kicking around since the late 60s and Sha Na Na was attached to star in 1971. 

- Rocky didn't start filming until October 1974, the month Phantom came out.

- Should know that Fox had a lot of hope in Phantom once they bought it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is incorrect because The Nice Guys barely made any money and it's one of the best 5 films of the last decade. It deserves every award, ever, including ones it doesn't deserve.

Is correct that award shows are meaningless. 

Posted above me.

EDIT - I gotta start just doing this . and then editing depending on who came last instead of writing all this shit.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ninja'd.

- Knows that zrc changed his post. :hmm

- I'll play his game by the end of this year. Pinky-promise.

It was briefly making the midnight movie circuit before Rocky. I said RHPS, not RHS.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Ninja'd.
> 
> - Knows that zrc changed his post. :hmm
> 
> - I'll play his game by the end of this year. Pinky-promise.


The main one I want you to play is 2 though. You'll only be finished 1 by the end of the year. If you even get that far.

There's no reason to hold it off, I know you. You'll go crazy for it and be mad you didn't do it sooner. I'm surprised with your devouring of pop culture that this is the one thing you haven't seen. Of all the choices to avoid, this is not the one.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Until you just mentioned it I didn't even know what Phantom of the Paradise is. And now I will never bother to watch it :lmao

Tim Curry >>> Anything Phantom related. 

Shame Richard O'Brien never got Queen like he wanted.



Turtled by Tyrion I'm not mad.

You're not as much of a twat as I thought you were. You're pretty cool. 

Knows Dr should play Mass Effect.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- Should know that I can't multi-task while playing console games.

- I have a series I need to watch for work on right now.

- I'll update him when I play his games, like when I completed Spider-Man. :anna

zrc:

Oh.

- Has not seen POTP.

- Ignoring my annoying obsession, he probably should. Most Rocky fans dig it... unlike Shock Treatment. :anna

- Queen... :banderas


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

zrc said:


> You're not as much of a twat as I thought you were. You're pretty cool.


Well, that's nice. Thanks. IDK what I did before.



Doctor Phantom said:


> - Should know that I can't multi-task while playing console games.
> 
> - I have a series I need to watch for work on right now.
> 
> - I'll update him when I play his games, like when I completed Spider-Man. :anna


Why do you need to multi task? Do you seriously not look at the screen when you're watching your horror movies? Believe me, you won't WANT to multi task.

I gotta walk a fine line and I don't know how to do it. It's so great that I can't oversell it in my own head because I know it inside and out, and yet I feel like I am overselling it because if I don't, you'll never consider playing it. 

ME is much better than Spider-Man, and I say that loving Spider-Man. Especially for you. It has ALIENS in it.....female ones.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll probably check it out eventually. I did with Hedwig & the Angry Inch and the rock opera thing with Anthony Head forgot its name. 

I tend to watch more TV series than films these days. Get more for the money with a TV series. 

I'm getting ninja'd aren't I?


I was.

You didn't do anything Tyrion. I think its cause some times you came across real negative and I hopped on the Pyro Hatewagon back in the day. I judged you without seeing you usually have a valid point, and aren't afraid to tell everybody! I respect that. 

Been here a long long time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- That's what I'm afraid of.

- I get sucked into video games. Can't do that.

- Even this is too distracting right now. Might have to log off.

zrc:

- Yes.

- We both did.

- Thinks NXT > NJPW.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm not a fan of NXT really.

Its followed the exact same formula since it debuted, but people go oooooh every time the next Indy darling shows up and declares it amazing.

The weekly shows are very hit and miss, and a glut of folks signed that have never (or had very little) screen time. One takeover show being amazing doesn't make up for the middling months between them.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks NXT is too formulaic. 

Should know that hit and miss is still higher than Raw and SmackDown, which are always misses.

Enjoys Takeovers at least.



zrc said:


> You didn't do anything Tyrion. I think its cause some times you came across real negative and I hopped on the Pyro Hatewagon back in the day. I judged you without seeing you usually have a valid point, and aren't afraid to tell everybody! I respect that.


I would say all the time, not some of the time. Thanks, I appreciate the sentiment.



Doctor Phantom said:


> Tyrion:
> 
> - That's what I'm afraid of.
> 
> ...


So you're like the poster child for Gamers Anonymous then. I get it. It's a shame. I think you would really fall in love with it. Especially Tali.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'll play it eventually, dammit!

- I still need to finish BioShock Infinite. :sadbecky

- I'm behind. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wait isn't Mass Effect the one with the crazy alien sex? I've certainly played them if so. 

Used to be a fan of Alex Riley. Probably knew he'd be given a raw deal way back when. 

Knows Asuka is gonna end up being irrelevant once Ronda/Flair/Becky gets kicked into high gear. You will be rightfully pissed at this.

Edit: Sorry for ninjaing you Tyrion 


The Artist Formerly known as PhantomoftheRing turtled me. I'm not mad. 

See above on Asuka. 

Mentions old movies that I will add to my list.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I know you'll play it eventually, but the ME campaign for just one game, as well as the assorted somewhat open worldness of being able to go anywhere in between missions (and the missions being non linear in most cases) can take anywhere between 30/40 and 70 hours. You obviously don't have that much time to commit to it, let alone all 3 of them, in a timely fashion. It sounds like it could take years.

Knows Phantom is playing Bioshock Infinite, which I have never played and never will play because I hate FPS's, and to me it looks dumb. Maybe the story isn't, but to me it does.

Knows Mass Effect does have crazy alien sex.....if you pursue it as a path. All the fucking is optional.

Knows I usually avoid the romance options. I like to run a tight ship where we're about killing Reapers.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Talking about a lot of shit that I don't know

* I feel left out :sadbecky

* Tbf there is not much stuff I do know to talk with you guys, besides the obvious ones that I have already mentioned :ciampa*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wanna talk about Peyton?

- We can do that.

- Peyton is a wrestler.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yea we can do that.

Totally.

Peyton is from Australia.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Having a nice bonding session.

-









- You guys are all groovy, carry on.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- She is female.

- And she has a BFF she always hangs out with.

- Her name is Billie Elliott.

P.S. The greenlit thing is just a rumor from POTP dorks. RHPS probably got greenlit because the play was a huge success... or something.

Wall:

- Ninja'd me.

- Welcome back. :anna

- Aubrey or Anna from me? Why? You'll see...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Nah, you guys talk about what you like :aryep

* Besides zrc probably would kill himself before talking about the woman with 1000 nicknames :beckylol

* I'll jump in when you start talking about something I know :lol*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know we've scared everyone away with our appearances. :sadbecky

- Often feels lost in conversations. That's me everytime I go in the Chatbox. :lol

- Needs some new Peyton beach pics :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I need to leave.

- This chat is distracting me. I had to pause my thing.

- Goodbye, dweebs. Aubrey pics when I get back. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* It's not like we are creeps or perverts :lol

* Feels left out in Chatbox

* Who wouldn't want more of this?










PHANTOM

* Is leaving us

* Will come back

* He is never truly gone*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I need to leave.

- This chat is distracting me. I had to pause my thing.

- Goodbye, dweebs. Aubrey pics when I get back. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Take care Dr.

Miss you already.

Now be gone foul demon!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably noticed the forum crashing for a bit

* That Phantom post was a double post

* With my post inbetween :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I decided to just leave it. No edit.

- He should watch Rocky Horror Picture Show, if he hasn't...

- PHANTOM OUT!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- We're too distracting for him.

- We are groovy like that










- Probably wouldn't want to know how many hours he's wasted on this Forum. I'd be terrified to find out.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Premium member
Fan of pitch perfect(Anna Kendrick mostly)
Has been member since 2012


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should give :Brock a Snickers.

-









- This is the first time I've seen them here. Welcome. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I want a Snickers too, but it is one of the most expensive candy bars around :sadbecky

* Probably isn't having troubles taking a nap because of the hot af weather

* Wants me to ask Netflix to release the House episodes in the UK *


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wants Peru to ship in more Snickers bars and lower the price 


May love Snickers bars because he loves.. nuts


Wants to take a nap. He's an old man already. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I do love nuts and peanuts and chocolate :shrug

* Probably wanted to make a nuts joke :lauren

* I forgot to told you, people always said that I was born old, I actually felt like I was 40 by the time I was 18, so do the math now, a decade later. Also, for some reason, I always thought that I was never going to live long, like, I've never seen myself as an actual old man*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know my leftover Chinese food is disagreeing with me. :sadbecky

- Doesn't think Aubrey Plaza is perfection. :bunk

- Ditto for Kate Micucci: Perfect Elf. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants to see Kate's train set

* Think she is perfection (unless she is not Aubrey atm)

* Has high self esteem*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I bet her train set was awesome.

- Thinks Peyton is a goddess.

- What makes him say that last one?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know Mordy says that because you're such a likeable dude that loves himself and all of his guilty pleasures. :anna

- Has inspired me. roud

- Should know my Anxiety has improved tremendously over the past few months. I'm slowly getting better. Now I need to find a Miss. TFW. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM*



Doctor Phantom said:


> - What makes him say that last one?


** I mean, you say that you are Aubrey, ergo, you think you are perfection*



Doctor Phantom said:


> - Doesn't think Aubrey Plaza is perfection. :bunk


** It's not sleepy atm

* Returned sooner than I expected

WALL

* Apparently we helped him with his anxiety :aryep

* Still needs to put his shit together and knock on his neighbour's door

* And then knock her up :beckylol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I am sleepy.

- This show is putting me to sleep.

- Must watch tho.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Forcing himself to watch a show that is boring. :sadbecky

- Should know I hate that feeling.

- Should know his current avi/sig combo is his best yet. It's just missing Aubrey, but it's groovy :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Avi/sig would be better if it showed Anna's assets :curry2

* Doesn't care about what other people think about the people he finds attractive

* Apparently has a crush on a hot Twitch girl*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Probably curious who said Twitch girl is. I will oblige:










You should watch her. Sweet_Anita. She has tourettes, which makes for some hilarious moments.

- Probably won't watch her streams. :lauren

- Knows I don't care, unless you mention Anna Kendrick. 

Dissing Anna =


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** That's a cute girl :bjpenn

* Does she do webcams? :curry2

* Should know that, with the exception of Peyton's Q&A in Dillinger's gaming channel, I've never used Twitch, I am not that into games*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know there's more to Twitch than just games. I often just watch for the streamers personality, and half the time aren't even watching the game. It's more like a Podcast. :lol

- Should know she has a hot British accent. :banderas

- Probably thinks I'm obsessed with this girl now. I just watch her streams when I'm bored. Sometimes it's better hearing a woman's voice than a man all the time. Twitch is such a sausage fest. :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't have to write about things. :sadbecky 

- Knows Weird Al... right?

- Should know that I will be posting Kate with Al in a sec. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* Apparently her neighbours moans are not enough and needs to hear another woman's voice :beckylol

* I am not gonna say that you are obsessed until you change your sig/avi to pics of her

* She seesm to be better looking than Anna imo :shrug. And the accent doesn't hurt

PHANTOM

* I do know Weird Al, he is that guy who does parody songs

* Never heard a full song of him though

* Keeping Micucci :lauren*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Burying Anna tonight. :sadbecky

- Should know :anna is hotter.

- Knows changing your avi/sig to a Twitch streamer would be a bit creepy. I know they are technically "known" like an internet celebrity, but still. It seems weird.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Nostalgia has a lesser known person as his sig/avi, so I don't think it will be weird :shrug

* I would like to bury Anna :curry2

* Should know that I am just fucking bored and in a bad mood since Peyton apparently forgot how to post stuff on her social media, it's been like a week, which is unusual for her*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should find a new obsession. :anna Join #TeamAnna

- Should know I knew you'd find some way to mention Nostalgia. :lol

- Wants me to sexualize Anna in my avi/sig.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not trying to sexualize Anna :goaway

* Should know that I used to use very PG and cute Peyton pics as sig/avi when my obsession started, like the ones you use of Anna

* She got more over in the forum when I started to use the hotter/sexier ones, so I am just helping her get more over :jericho2*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know the appeal of Anna is the cute & girl next door type. People like my adorable avatar & signatures more. :fact

- Should know there's plenty of sexualizing in the Celebs section. :anna 

- Should know I'm having a cup of tea at nearly 1am. Clearly, I've stopped trying to fix my sleeping schedule at this point. Should also know this is the happiest I've been in the past month or so, and I've been going to bed super late.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has been happy lately, even with all my ribbing :yay

* Maybe that's the reason why he is happy :hmmm

* Should drink camomile tea, that helps you sleep and it tastes better than regular tea imo*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know you can't have biscuits with camomile tea. Otherwise I would.

- Should know with the amount of biscuits and pizza I eat. One day I will end up fat. Luckily I have a fast metabolism. Hopefully I get a girlfriend before then, otherwise I'm fucked. :lmao

- Knows I'm happy because I've been taking days off from the internet and actually going outside. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Weird Al = Me

- Kate = You guys when you pick non-Asukas over Asuka.

-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows this thread is really quiet. That is usually my cue to go to bed, but I'm not sleepy enough yet.

- Should know I never bad mouth Asuka, unless you call-out Becky first.










- Has hair as groovy as Weird Al?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Actually, it's close.

- Should know that I have long, curly hair... that you will never see. :sadbecky

- Real recognize real:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* Who says you can eat biscuits with camomile tea? You can do whatever the fuck you want lol

* Is lucky with his metabolism, I eat a little and end up like a pig :sadbecky

* The million dollar question for a pizza fan like him: Pineapple on pizza; Yay or Nay?

PHANTOM

* Will never show his face

* Despite posting a few pics in the "Post your picture" thread

* With a mask on :lauren*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should show us his curly locks.

- If he does, I might consider posting a picture of myself on here. Make you all swoon. (That's a lie)

- Probably doesn't have a Weird Al and Anna pic. :sadbecky

Mordy:

- Should know I'm referring to dunking biscuits. Dunking it in camomile tea would be gross. :lol

- Got phantom'd.

- Knows I should to go to bed soon. This streamer I watch is still awake. #NotObsessed


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom'd.

- Should know that I'm still going to answer.

- Mild "yay."


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Didn't edit.


- Has no Al with Anna. :sadbecky

- Here's Weird Al with his perfect angel family tho:



















They are disgustingly perfect. BOO, AL!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Just named me the Doc Ock of the anti Becky movement

* He is my second in command

* Knows that, at the Royal Rumble is "Asuka or we riot"*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Becky just insulted Asuka on the Twitter... I demand blood!!!!










- Should know that Mysterio is my boy, so I'm cool with this.

- #AsukawinsorwedestroySpiderman


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Spends most of there time on Fantasy and Games

Seems to have arguments all the time with _Doctor Phantom *Mordecay*_

Just green repped me ositivity

Ninja'ed :sad

Everything still applies except they didnt green rep me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was phantom'd.

- Apologies.

- Have some green rep.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Just green repped me

Asuka fan (possibly :side

Gets very defensive when you question if they are a doctor or not


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Damn right about... everything.

- Earned his :asuka.

- Should know that I got my PhD from the back of The Hands of Shang-Chi: Master of Kung Fu.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I thought you got your PhD from us for voting for you

* Wants me to go against Becky... maybe tomorrow, it's too late now

* Good night Phantom, I am gonna cry myself to sleep for the lack of Peyton material this past week. :Vince2

6 weeks off tv and counting :sadbecky*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Possibly upset of the lack of his girlfriend's presence on Smackdown every week.

-Is in cahoots with Phantom on supporting Asuka at the RR.

-Probably asleep by now?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants Becky to take Asuka's belt. :no

- Should know that this displeases Mysterio.

- Should know that Mysterio is me.

No, not Rey.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Found a picture of Phantom and his curly hair 










Have some Elvira. 









Knows I once dressed as Frank, but declared I was his brother Mr Flunk n Spunker


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Didn't had his fave compared to a ****** in the General WWE section fpalm

* Probably isn't fucking depressed :sadbecky

* Good morning brother zrc*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Morninging zrc
- Morning to you, sir
- Traveled to Venus, once*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dead thread.

Hey metal man. 

Its a dead thread today.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** The whole forum hasn't been very active today

* Probably everyone is as depressed as I am for the lack of IIconics :sadbecky

* Has remained sober since New Year :monkey*


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

@Mordecay

- Should know that today is the first day I AM sober in 2019. I'm not an alcoholic, but... holidays, you know, shit happens. I should've been on the forum more though, completely missed the whole forum voting for members shit. 

- Should probably know I'm really surprised how you guys manage to find what's to talk about in this thread for so long. 

- Than monkey gif is funny :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sober.

- Thinks monkeys are delightful.

- Digs that Bryan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** :sashahi Phantom

* Regulars seem like they've died or got bored

* Should know that my phone's clock and the forum's clock are not in synch, so his post appears like if it was posted 2 minutes in the future for me :O:wtf*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've been out most the day. 

Seeing people. 

Peyton has a finisher.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Seeing the world.

- Seeing people.

- Playing the wrasslin' game.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Might see Shock Treatment.

Might go to NXT.

Is getting old


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** We all are getting old

* Interacts with people

* This is Peyton's finisher, she has only used it once on the main roster, she probably will never use it again*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Awesome Kong fan.

- Gail Kim non-fan.

- Used to dig Shimmer... not now tho.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Not a Mayu Iwatani fan/has no soul.

- Peyton has a finisher... you learn something new every day.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shimmer has its moments. But it feels like as WWE progressed, the Indy women's feds went the other way.

Doesn't help the E purge them every 6 or so months. 

For every Lacey Lane they take a Mia Yim, and its hurting them.

Gail gets overrated a lot. Yes she helped build the KO division. But she wasn't the only one. It was a group effort with Kong, Melissa, Roxxi, ODB, The Beautiful People, Taylor, Traci etc .


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Good evening zrc


Should know I was at the hospital today


Knows I'll post a new DJ picture 











:banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Drooling about DJ

* Probably his next sig :eyeroll

* hopefully all went well at the hospital*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Evening Nostalgia. 

Hope all is OK. 

Posted a pic of a human.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Got ninja'd

* Didn't gave a fuck

* Probably just logged out again*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> Good evening zrc
> 
> 
> Should know I was at the hospital today
> ...


What's up? How are you feeling, NO?

- Needs more Mayu Iwatani.

- Should know that Mayu Iwatani is the Kate Micucci of wrestlers.

- Should know that what I said makes sense.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No
No
And no


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yes.

- Yes.

- Elvira.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No
No
Tim Curry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Maybe

- Sure?

- Dead or Alive.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Positive 

Always

Blondie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ev'ry Time We Say Goodbye...

- ...I Die a Little.

- Ev'ry Time We Say Goodbye, I Wonder Why a Little.


Ev'ry Time We Say Goodbye...

Goodbye.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ella Fitzgerald <3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** :hmm

* :lauren

* fpalm*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't care 

Yep

Peyton has dark hair


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Edited his post

* The hair on her head is dark because she likes to change colors, but she is a natural blonde, so probably not "all of her hair" is blonde :curry2

* That, if she even has hair besides her head >. Fun fact: A lot of current WWE female wrestlers are natural blondes (Becky, Peyton, Billie, Paige) but for some reason they decided to dye their hair a long time ago*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I came back to say that Mordy is gross.

- Mordy is gross.

- Carry on.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Calls me perv

* Now calls me gross

* Anything else?*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Creepy.

- Definitely creepy.

- Peyton great.

P.S. Thanks for not pointing out my obvious mistake, creepy man. :anna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Upgraded their account 
Changed their name
Is officially a Doctor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hi, D.

- Their Queen is probably going to headline WM.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*DOLORIAN

* Likes both Becky and Charlotte :goaway

* Prefers Charlotte over Becky :lauren

* Doesn't post as much as much as he used to

PHANTOM

* According to him I am creepy, pervert and gross

* Still likes me despite all of that :ciampa

* Not sure if he does think that Peyton is great or is just another random fact that he is posting :hmmm*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Called me and Mordy out in a particular thread about Peyton yesterday

Was disappointed when neither of us replied in the thread 

Should know I rarely browse the WWE section so I missed it but it was hilarious to read. Shame on Chrome for closing it. :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I wasn't disappointed.

- I said what needed to be said. :anna

- How are you feeling?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

New and improved.

Should post in the chatbox sometime.

Loves Kate Micucci.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Changed sig

* Changed avi

* Probably is going to see Captain Marvel*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nearly ninja'd me.

- Should know that I tried to find some good IIconics fanart for him... but most of it is kinda creepy. :lauren

Never change, Internet... :lauren

- Here's this:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is Aubrey now

* Is happy to be here

* Probably thinks that all of the IIconics fans are creepy after looking for that fanart*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's just the internet, dude.

- Asuka's got some :lauren fanart, too.

- I tried to find some cute, family-friendly fanart of Elastigirl from The Incredibles to post here a few months ago...










Never again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Found Incredibles porn. 

Should know that this is the crossover no one ever knew they needed










Should know that I didn't think Incredibles 2 was that great compared to the first one.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He found some excellent Incredibles art. :banderas

- Knows that Asuka needs to avenge herself after what Becky said. :fact

- Is going to miss Thanos. :darryl


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Liked a post called "I love The Last Jedi". This is the most offensive thing you've ever done. 

Knows I understand that Thanos has to go in the next film, and I'm completely fine with that. He had the greatest villain role ever in a motion picture, and The Avengers, mainly Cap, Tony and Thor need to dispense justice. If he has a satisfying arc, I have no issues with him dying. Where I will take issue is if Captain Marvel sticks her pussy in his face and he explodes. 

Loves Aubrey Plaza.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I thought it was fine and Vox is cool. I'm not a big SW fan, so it seemed okay to me.


- Likes Aubrey, prefers :swanson.


- Dreading Captain Marvel.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TYRION

* Hated The Last Jedi

* Can't blame him, that movie sucks

* Probably "happy" that Becky won last night and will go on to face Asuka at the Rumble. Now he hopes :asuka beats her clean

PHANTOM

* Liked The Last Jedi :lauren

* Is scared of looking for any fanart, given the amount of creeps out there

* Considers me one of those creeps :goaway*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was phantom'd.


- Hated TLJ.

- Also dreading Captain Marvel.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Still hasn't used his God powers to put MEW in his sig avi :sadbecky

* Recently liked a Peyton post in her thread :yay

* Should know that this made me sad again :Vince2










:fuckthis*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- At least she's glammed up...

- MEW coming soon. :mark

- Should know that Dream also wants me to have a MEW avi.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I want you to have an Asuka avatar. 

Has a weird quote from an insanely old movie in his sig.

Mary Elizabeth Winstead avatar or sig will be used soon.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Asuka's on the list. 

- Should know that he has the GOAT Asuka sig, so I don't feel like I need one right now. 

In the future tho. 

- Should know that I'm the only person here who's willing to use William Castle/Kate Micucci avatars/sigs. They need me more. 

I did have an Asuka avi for a day in December. That's a big deal for me.


EDIT:

You know what?

Let's have a vote!

MEW or Asuka for my next avi? Let me know below, regulars!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TYRION

* Has learnt who MEW is roud

* Wants the Phantom to have Asuka in his sig/avi combo :lauren

* Apparently thinks that she is gonna win the RAW womens title as well

PHANTOM

* Asuka is on his list of upcoming sigs

* Peyton probably isn't :sadbecky 

* He is going to the list because of that :thelist

MEW IS LOVE, MEW IS LIFE, MEW SIG FOR LIFE, BOO ASUKA







*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Tyrion knew.

- Should know that Tyrion hates that nickname.

- Should know that Tyrion doesn't care for Winstead.

Is that a vote for Asuka?


ASUKA: 1
MARY: 0


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Asuka's on the list.
> 
> - Should know that he has the GOAT Asuka sig, so I don't feel like I need one right now.


Then I'll change it.



> - Should know that I'm the only person here who's willing to use William Castle/Kate Micucci avatars/sigs. They need me more.


NO ONE NEEDS YOU MORE THAN ASUKA!

















Mordecay said:


> TYRION
> 
> * Has learnt who MEW is roud
> 
> * Apparently thinks that she is gonna win the RAW womens title as well


Learned? I've known who she is for years. She starred in Quentin Tarantinos only bad movie. Though I don't blame her, it was a bad script.

Literally never said I thought Asuka would win the Raw title. You must've confused something I said. Probably should.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It

- Is

- Done.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks I picked Asuka over MEW :goaway
¨
* I think he should know me better by now

* I still think he should this as his sig at some point










And yes, I will keep posting it until you use it :grin2:*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Literally never said I thought Asuka would win the Raw title. You must've confused something I said. Probably should.


*I said that because she is wearing the RAW Womens title in your avi :shrug*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The decision has been made.

- Long live Phantom.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** MEW roud

* Asuka :lauren

* Filling his new Imgur account

Good night Phantom*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodnight, Mordy.

- Dream of Peyton and MEW... in wholesome ways.

- May Kate make an appearance in your dreams. :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> *I said that because she is wearing the RAW Womens title in your avi :shrug*


So having an avatar of something means you think it's going to happen? Got it. I'll start drawing that picture of Asuka sucking my dick. :lauren

Mary Elizabeth Winstead avatar.

Kana sig. Of course you'd go with Kana and not Asuka. Well, it's still the GOAT, even if it's not her final form. 

Wants to see the clown make up when and if she turns heel.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Damn right about that last one.

- Wants Asuka, not Kana.

- Okay.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

YAY! FINAL FORM KANAKO! :mark:

I really do like Kana, but she's just so much more fun as Asuka. It just seems like her charisma shot through the roof when she joined WWE. I'm assuming that her being more subdued in Japan (imagine calling that clown outfit "subdued" ~_~) has to do with the cultural differences between Japan and WWE. She's a very smart, perceptive woman, as anybody who reads a bit about her knows, so I guess this is her attempt at ramping up her expressiveness and swag to appeal more to a Western audience to make up for her language deficiencies, but she seems to be so much more herself as Asuka than she ever did as Kana, in what I've seen Kana do. The smile, the confidence, the swagger, she's just Kana.....but amplified much higher. 

I could be off base. This is my personal take.

Loves Asukas NXT title reign. 

Knows that it's hard to look at her NXT title reign without thinking about her only getting the new belt because Paiges lover jizzed on the one she held previous. :no:


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Would probably not watch AEW same as I am
- We don't like wrestling anymore
- We agree that Daniel Shitbag is overpushed*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hi, Evil.

- Loves metal in foreign languages.

- Especially Japanese.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Has changed his avatar and sig about a hundred times in the last couple days.

Loves Asuka.

Appreciates Mary Elizabeth Winstead.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I will change my avi/sig again in the morning.

- Wants Captain Marvel to defeat Thanos.

- Enjoyed The Last Jedi.

Goodnight. Stay sick.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows enjoying The Last Jedi (Might as well call it The Last Man, because this movie has absolutely zero testosterone) and wanting Brie Larsons wooden acting to beat Thanos and ruin the build up of 20 movies and not pay off everything the Avengers have done to this point are both terrible.

Is apparently logging off.

Will change his sig in the morning.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows about the Jizzy Championship. 

Love Asuka.

Knows Becky ain't winning shit at WM.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Over 15,000 posts
Likes a variety of women wrestlers
Plays WWE 2k games a lot


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I don't know that. I honestly believe she will win. I hope she doesn't. I'd rather see Ronda win, or God forbid if it has to be, Charlotte, but I don't believe it will be. WWE likes to appease fans. They won't want the first ever womens main event getting booed as it goes off the air, it's a bad look for the movement.

Knows I don't like that Becky fans have kneecapped the entire division to where anything she loses is met with boos. 

Knows Becky is a very average performer and her popularity is baffling.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nah, Becky ain't beating RonRou. Just not happening. 

I do know Becky is average. I think that hair of fire got people talking shit.

My Tamjax will be tag champs. Might not be the first, but they will get those belts. And before the Iiconics too which thrills me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Becky is beating either Ronda or Charlotte. WWE always cave in at WrestleMania. That's why Roman never beat Brock, Daniel Bryan beat Orton and Batista, etc. Vince doesn't have the balls to let Charlotte win that match, or Ronda retain for that matter (Ronda is definitely losing at WM, that much is obvious. They're building her, like Asuka, for a big fall). 

I hope I'm wrong, I really do. I want Becky fans to be mad.

Should know I don't care who wins the tag titles.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Becky fans will be mad regardless. The world owes her nothing but her fans demand Mars. 

The tag belts are nothing more than, you're not our brands number one here's a title anyway. 

Is a very cool poster.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Was playing 2k19 a lot, probably too much :cudi 

- Tag titles may mean shit, but I care about SD tag titles, because I want some great teams to have recognition, and The Usos and The BAR are great. 

- Should know I don't mind Becky, but I'm not crazy about her either. She's fine. And actually, I can't imagine hating someone just to piss off their fans, that's not how it works for me. Shame some people are like that.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Wrote a good post defending Drew McIntyre that I agree with
- Like me, doesn't really like or hate Becky, she's just average
- Likes mostly heels


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Reigns

Rollins

Ambrose


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- thread regular
- may not be able to see my sig?
- has 5,000 posts less than me


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope can't see your SIG. 

5000+ posts more than me.

Because he was here 7 years before me.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Morning zrc

Would mark out if Victoria was in the Rumble

Should know that Fourth Wall and I will be doing PPV predictions and I'll beat him again :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good morning Nostalgia

* Thinks he will beat TFW in the predictions game

* Should know that I won a predictions game last year in another forum. Granted, only like 10 people played regularly, but still felt nice :aryep*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm good at predictions and even used to bet on WWE PPV's in the past :cool2

Should know I can't decide on a sig, so many nice DJ pictures :aryep

Should know DJ does not approve of Donald Trump based off a recent tweet :lmao


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Should let me pick his sig :side:
Confusing me with TFW :beckylol
Bringing up politics :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants people to let him choose their sigs

* We probably would end up with a forum filled with sigs of hot redhead women :beckylol

* Happy that :becky won last Tuesday*


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Wants to see Mandy doing a strip tease.
- Liked to see PAC appearing in the AEW rally.
- Didn't like MJF :lol That's two of us.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- :KLOPP :mark:
- Liverpool fan :mark:
- Location is Portugal


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mafia royalty
Liverpool fan :mark:
Hopefully doing good


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** No sig

* Wishing someone to get better soon

* Would stop watching WWE if Becky ends up in the Mania pre-show battle royal*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Would love it if Becky is in the pre-show Battle Royal

- Also knows that there's no chance of that happening :beckylol

- Interested to see what Kenny Omega does next


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hello Emerald. :becky2 Afternoon to the rest of you guys.

- Would probably :mark: if Kenny shows up in WWE, because he doesn't really take the time to watch other promotions like me. I'm selfish. :side:

- Knows Becky is too good for any Pre-Show


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Knows wrestling is dead
- Watches other stuff
- "By the way, what is she saying?"
- "...that's what she said!"*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows this thread is dead today. Deader than Wrestling. :sadbecky

- Has a Streets of Rage character as his avi/sig. :bjpenn

- Should know I have to highlight his posts to read what he said, because his colour font is so dark. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks Becky is too good for any pre-show. She was on the pre-show less than a year ago, she can always go back :heston

* She probably wouldn't make the card in any other era, when there were actual stars :lol

* Thread was deader yesterday believe it or not*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- The color she used for her name is absolutely blinding.

- Should know that I had an Aubrey avi for three minutes. :anna


- Looking forward to Captain Marvel. That makes two.


Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Voted for Asuka yesterday. :fact

- WILL RESPECT MAYU.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lol

Lol

And lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hi, zrc.

- Perfectly lazy. :anna

- Thinks Becky is average.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Phantom.

Yep.

And she is. None of the so called Horsewomen are the total package.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom:

- Sees many people.

- Prepare for ninja-ing.

- Pray to your god.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- I don't disagree, that's one reason why I am a member of the Legion of Becky Non-Fans.

- Women's wrestling historian.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- VINTAGE ZRC :cole

- Has become the new Cafu. Not sure if he realizes it yet.

- Waiting for this Woman to come out at the Rumble:










Phantom:

- Knows I jinxed myself saying this thread was dead earlier. PHANTOM'D.

- Had an Aubrey avatar, and I didn't see it :sadbecky

- Has a MEW avatar though :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Prefers cute sigs to sexy sigs

* Probably would never use some of the gravure Kana did as sig

* Still thinks that I voted for Asuka :lauren:goaway

WALL

* Probably mad at what I posted about :becky

* Wasn't online yesterday :sadbecky

* His sleeping schedule is more fucked up than mine :beckylol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cafu could never be me. 

More green. 

Didn't read it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- KNOWS THAT PHANTOM WAS RIGHT! WHO'S MAD NOW??!?!!?


- Definitely voted for Asuka. Good man. :anna

- Loves that MEW.

zrc:

- Turtled me.

- Blue ain't got nothing on him.

- Ric Flair of this thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is going blind

* Or just stubborn

* MEW>>>>>>>>Asuka*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wooooo!!!

He's green daba dee daba die.

Still didn't read it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has a signature of :asuka with the NXT Women's Title rather than the currently holding SD Women's title.

- Knows :asuka was more :mark: in NXT.

- Will make very many angry posts if Becky wins the Title back at the Rumble.

zrc:

- Refusing to read Mordy's posts. :sadbecky

- Still reads mine :bjpenn

- Thinks Cafu can't compare to him.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

With all this ninja talk, YOU CAN'T BEAT ME. 

@Sant⛧nic Metal Music

- We don't agree much, definitely have different opinions on things in wrestling. 

- Thinks wrestling is dead since 2017 for... some reason. Odd date. 

- Music is life, which is... well yeah, true. At least we can agree on something. 

@The Fourth Wall

- It's the 2nd day I'm reading this thread is dead. 

- Has his username in such contrast color... :hmm:

- Obviously has a dark forum skin. 

@Mordecay

- Is a fan of Japanese wrestling, I think. 

- Doesn't like Becky? 

- Was Peyton even on the show lately? :hmm:

@Doctor Phantom

- Changed his username lately. 

- Is actually Jack Skellington in real life. 

- Was a regular in this thread before any of those who posted on this very page. 

@zrc

- Has more posts than a lot of Premium members. 

- Probably has something to do with that video game forum :hmm: 

- Hates Becky, I think. And actually, come to think of it, doesn't like any of popular women here. Maybe I'm wrong. 



Ambrose Girl said:


> - Likes mostly heels


Well, WWE turned all my favorite babyfaces, so... :serious:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SWEET MERCIFUL CRAP!!!! WHY??!??!! 


Mordy:

- Why not both?

- Here's MEW... singing!

- 





RBrooks:

- Ninja'd me.

- Directly above me. :anna

- Loves the GOAT Sherlock TV show. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*RBrooks

* Took the time to respond to all the ninjas :bjpenn

* Wonders how us regulars can keep the thread alive for so long

* It's easy, we talk a lot of nonsense and we barely mention 3 things about the person above :beckylol

PHANTOM

* Ghoul'd me :eyeroll

* Posted a video of MEW singing

* Should know that, besides me, my older brother also has a crush on MEW, despite the fact he has only watched 1 movie with her :lol*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows @RBrooks ; took the time to name things for all of us roud

- Knows this thread is basically all ribbing & nonsense these days, but it's still my favourite thread on here. :fact

- Should know I saw my Neighbour in passing yesterday. It felt quite awkward. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that MEW is an international treasure.

- Should know that MEW stopped by the shop I used to work at.

- I was off that day. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Missed an opportunity to meet MEW :Vince2

* Has met other celebrities

* Wishes he is able to meet :asuka one day*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Missed the chance to see MEW in real life :sadbecky

- Should know the only celebrity I've ever met is Ian McKellen when he came to my School. 

- Has a better chance of seeing famous people because he lives in California. 

Mordy:

- Would be nervous if he met Peyton in person.

- Knows I'd be the same if I met Anna, I'd probably forget how to speak words.

- Knows it'd just reinforce how out of our leagues they are :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that she was looking for Scott Pilgrim stuff. I wonder why...

- Knows I'm about to be ninja'd.

- Knows that this post is for the person above me. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not sure if he was ninja'd or not

* 2nd biggest poster on this thread

* Will fight me to the death for the first place*



The Fourth Wall said:


> - Would be nervous if he met Peyton in person.


*Nervous? I would probably have the stroke that it's been years in the making for me :beckylol
*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Said something.

In green


I didn't read it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Should know that I did meet Kate a few times.

- She's the nicest. 

- Stop being mean to her.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Fellow Daffney fan.

- Scoffed at my Rosemary shirt, was right to do so.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks that Kate is a nice girl

* I will try to not being mean at her

* Unlike zrc, who is just ignoring me :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that he's not completely ignoring you.

- He acknowledges that you post in green.

- That's something. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I do miss Katie Lea.









Rosemary peaked already. 









Knows this woman should be in the rumble


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Let's try something

* Wants Victoria in Rumble

* Doesn't think Paige was goth, like most people

* Hates green font


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Has a list of women he wants in the Rumble.

- Should know that I would mark for most of them. :mark

- Right about Rosemary. I still dig her tho. I think I'm the only one who doesn't hate that voodoo queen makeup she's rocking now.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- PAIGE ISN'T GOTH??!???! :O

- BORIS KARLOFF WASN'T A MUMMY?!?!??! :O


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Didn't type in green.

Yep.

I still didn't read it.

Phantom

Turtled me.
I read it.

There will only ever be one Voodoo Queen in Impact history.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Just ignoring me :sadbecky

* Got ninja'd

* Unribbable*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows I have no clue when his birthday is 
Knows I only remember @Cleavage 's because it's the day before mine :hb
Forgot to post in green ^^


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the 26th is an important day. :anna

- Wants me to talk about Clea more... :hmm

- Who am I to say no to a Super Mod?

zrc responded the way I wanted him to. Good work. :anna


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows I may have just opened Pandora's box with that Clea comment :O
Knows I'll never remember that :beckylol
Enjoying his premium :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that IT BEGINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










- Won't remember the 26th. :sadbecky

- Probably looking forward to THAT Rumble match. :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I don't really want Mordy banned. I'm not a meanie :anna

- I'd still like to see him with a Becky avatar & signature though :beckylol

- Knows I'll be a very happy boy if :rollins wins the Rumble

Phantom:

- Knows I'll remember the 26th.

- NXT Takeover is on that day :Cocky

- Will get many :asuka pics & gifs on that day.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was phantom'd. 

- Knows that none of us want to see Mordy banned. :anna

- Phantom tho... :lauren

If he brings up Clea one more time...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I always had a soft spot for

Alissa Flash/Raisha Saeed/Cheerleader Melissa 









Trinity









And er... Rhaka Khan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* Doesn't want me banned roud

* Knows that the 26th is an important day

* The 30th, however, will be an annoying day on the forum :eyeroll

PHANTOM

* Some Becky fans probably want me banned :beckylol

* Is in for a celebration on the 26th :woo

* Mentions Clea a lot, but not as much as I mention my fave

ZRC

* Probably does want me banned :sadbecky

* Thinks the Horsewomen are overrated

* Just posted 3 women that I don't know*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- All cool.

- Even Cheerleader Melissa.

- Who totally embarrassed Kana once. :sadbecky

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Will be nice to Kate Micucci. :yay

- Not Asuka. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got turtled by a jobber.

If I do too.

I won't read it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Ignoring me the same way WWE ignores the IIconics :Vince2

* Even when I posted in regular font/color

* Doesn't like me anymore :sadbecky*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Posted in green.

I didn't read it. 

Should know the Melissa pic came from MySpace -.-


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Reminding me of the good times in TNA :yay
Probably hates VelGOAT :goaway
Knows you should never put sugar on Weetabex :tripsscust



The Fourth Wall said:


> - I'd still like to see him with a Becky avatar & signature though :beckylol


You should include Mordy in that prediction thing you're doing with Nostalgia. Loser gets their avi/sig changed :aryep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Should know that zrc doesn't really like any of us. It's all good. :anna

-Doc Ock.

- Knows I'm Mysterio. :anna

CJ:

- Ninja'd me.

- Wants to change sigs for folks.

-Velvet Sky fan.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Who the hell is VelGOAT.

I appreciated the KOs a lot. Everyone had a defined character and despite most of them taking a backseat to the two blondes (the weakest of the lot) they all had moments to shine. 

Even Rhaka Khan and the god awful Salinas and Christy Hemme. 


Is wrong. I like you all really. But that's not a very good heel.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I know.

- We like you, too. :yay

- Coolest heel. roud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Still uses MySpace :lauren

* Appreciates the Knockouts

* Probably not the current crop

PHANTOM

* Should know that I am starting to run out of things to say

* Knows that zrc is a heel

* He dislikes me more than the rest though*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CJ said:


> You should include Mordy in that prediction thing you & Nostalgia are doing. Loser gets their avi/sig changed :aryep


I still have PTSD from the last time me and @Mordecay ; did betting.










zrc:

- Breaking kayfabe. :O

- Doesn't know who VelGOAT is










- Should know CJ's first love was Velvet Sky, now she's been replaced by Leanna Decker. :sadbecky

Mordy:

- Knows MySpace is dead.

- Should know Facebook is dead to me as well. Fuck that site, and everyone on it. :aryep

- Should know I used Bebo back in the day, which brings a lot of cringe memories back.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted a classy gif. :anna

- Loves The Godfather.

- And Deadpool. Not Magik?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

TBP were over sure. That's the best I can say. Both relied on their looks to con people into booking them. Good for them. 

Hamada got screwed in TNA. But by then it was on the decline so no surprise. 

Funny how Sarita ended up training people in the Performance Center.

I still remember ODB in OVW. Had some fun matches with Serena, Katie Lea and Beth Phoenix. 

Shame WWE never saw the appeal of Daffney. She was only signed for a few months.


Should know I watched the Knockouts religiously until they all left. I know some returned or stuck around a little longer than others, but it was never the same.

@The Fourth Wall;
I was on Bebo too until it was closed down because of the pedophiles. They brought it back as an app a few years ago, but it flopped.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That Daffney thing (and much of his post) bummed me out. :sadbecky

- Knows that Mordy has been saying he's run out of things to say about us for months now.

- Knows that we always find new things... or spew nonsense. Both work.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Prefers Clea & a bunch of randoms to VelGOAT








Gonna need to try a lot harder if he wants me to remember his birthday :lol
Probably loves The Nightmare Before Christmas :anna



zrc said:


> Who the hell is VelGOAT.














The Fourth Wall said:


> I still have PTSD from the last time me and @Mordecay ; did betting.


I'd forgotten about that :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Daffney being the manager of Damien Sandow (Aaron Stevens at the time) was never going to work full time. 

She actually retired for 3 years after that. Taylor Wilde also retired after being fired by the E but came out of retirement to join TNA.

She always reminded me of a mini Madusa. Even had a similar moveset.


Will vote next month. 
Will be more interesting now the MYC folks aren't eligible. 
Probably didn't mind voting six times last year.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Still being a honest person. 

One of my main homies. 

Has 15K post now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not red :monkey

* Probably misss the IIconics a little bit :sadbecky

* A homie*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Removed Camilla Mendes from his avatar. :O

- Added The Man instead. :becky2

- Has :rollins in his favourites list. Good man.

Mordy:

- Will never make a post without green.

- Should let me know if he wants to bet on avatar/signatures for Rumble. As I'm down. :lol

- Just don't pick Jason Jordan again if I lose. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Slayer*
Should know I stopped liking the Black Eyed Peas after their second album with Fergie. The autotune just went wild. 

Player of Saints Row 2. Loved that game. 

Is a cool bean.

*Mordy *
Ninjad me.
Wrote in green.
I didn't read it.

*Fourth Wall*
Turtled me.
I did read it. 
Should know most the wrestlers stayed on MySpace so they can chat with each other, without rabid fans filling their walls.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Stopped liking Black Eyed Peas after their second album. 

Also plays Saint Rows games. 

Still supporting Winter. 

PS: Too aggravated to type in red.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Was actually their fourth album. They had two albums before Fergie joined them.

Is aggravated. 

I spent many days just ringing everyone up including Zombie Carlos and going on a killing spree. Wasn't keen on the direction they went after the second one.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows Saints Row used to be great, until they added so much dumb shit in the fourth one. Saints Row 2 was honestly more fun than most GTA games.

- Aggravated :sadbecky

- Should know him not typing in red is like having Riverdale without Camilla Mendes.

zrc:

- Knows Saints Row went downhill.

- Should know I used to love Black Eyed Peas

- Where Is The Love is a jam.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

GTA Online is the new Saints Rows 3-4 but that is for anytime. Knows about the Saint Rows franchise too. 

Has a beautiful woman in his signature. 

One of my family members on here.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Just sent me a sig request :JLC2
Made me a kick ass Mira sig one time :thumbsup
One of the friendliest people on WF :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Never played a second of GTA online, and don't intend to either. 

They get enough money from me buying games without paying for PS+ on top. 

I once did Hey Mama on karaoke. The little teeny homos didn't even know the song.


Turtled by the CJ.
Becky gets 10, Isla gets 9.
Liked the woman who set the pigeons loose. Must've had lots of room in that arse. Enough for a loft conversion... Or a balcony so I can throw your tree off it.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Didn't play GTA Online and should be thankful he didn't play it. 

Probably wishes that the WWE would call Winter up to get her do some NXT United Kingdom. 

Did Hey Mama on karaoke. :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope I'm happy Kat isn't in WWE. Wish she didn't return to Impact though. They refer her past despite being a completely different gimmick. :lmao

NXT UK won't last. Nor should it.

Viper and Kay Lee Ray will get signed soon enough.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows my dog's under strict instructions not to let anyone near my tree :benson
Know's she's easily bribed though :lmao
Will probably get a disapproving look from her as he's throwing my tree off a balcony :sadbecky



zrc said:


> Becky gets 10, Isla gets 9.


Might surprise you this time.


Okay I won't, I'm predictable as fuck :sadbecky


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

^^^
Just ninja'd me. :lol

One of my friends on here of 3 years. 

Still supports the goddess Leanna Decker. :benson 
@zrc ;
Doesn't have faith in NXT UK and I can understand why though. 

Is happy that Kat is not in the WWE and wish she didn't return to Impact. Can't blame him, they don't deserve her, especially TNA. 

Probably watched Raw this weeek.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I watched 10 minutes of the highlights. WWE don't get three hours on a Monday in my house.

Katie Lea has had been.misused most her career. I still remember her.jumping off.balcony's on the UK Indies. 

OVW used her best. Had great times with Serena, Beth, ODB etc.

Sorry for killing the thread.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Blames himself for killing the thread
Knows everyone's off in the pro/con threads :anna
Knows I'm going to a football match on Saturday :yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows I don't give a shit about football, but hope you have a good time. 

Knows I will only get Mania tickets when Victoria is announced for the HOF.

And even then I'd probably only go to the ceremony. :lmao


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Will be freezing his butt off on Saturday 

Wants me to quit Twitter for good and change my sig 

Must want me to get a new obsession.. I mean interest :hmm:



zrc: 

Doesn't visit certain game threads

Probably because he thinks they're lame

Doesn't care for football (Y)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ:

- His dog is easily bribed. 

- His dog is The Man.

- Should know that I have a cat named Reptilicus. :anna

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Loves that DJ.

- Loves that Mordy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got turtled by Brother Nostalgia. 

Should know I watched Rocky Horror again yesterday. I had a hoot... Do people still say hoot?

Your cat would be in a curry, if you lived around here.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Ace avy. Knew you wouldn't disappoint.
- Looking forward to seeing Magik on the big screen?
- Sucking up to SUPER MOD CJ :side:

Ninja'd, of course. When does this ever not happen.

zrc:

- I don't know what a hoot is. 
- Says turtled instead of ninja'd. What a guy.
- Made me feel nostalgic by thinking about the TMNT.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- I say "hoot."

- Knows I thought Barry White and Blondie were eternally hip, like Sabbath and the Beatles. Apparently, I was wrong. :sadbecky

- My cat has powers, so she'd be fine.

Dream:

- Ninja'd me after getting ninja'd. :sadbecky

- Appreciates the MEW. :anna

- Damn skippy! Movie Magik all day, every day!

Or never... when is that movie coming out/being dumped on Netflix??!?!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has a female cat

* Apparently she has powers

* Loves to use :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- A powerful, female cat named Reptilicus, yes.

- Correct about :anna.

- Picked Kate over Sally Hawkins... poor Sally. :sadbecky


Sucking up, Dream? CJ's dog is Becky... The Man. :fact


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Still celebrating Asuka's title win
- Rocking an awesome MEW avi
- All around cool entity


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Likes the name of his cat more than the actual cat. 
- Is talking about Mr. Decay's picks in some other thread. Might have to visit the other threads in the section.
- Wants the same result as I do for Becky vs Asuka, even though I'm more of a Becky fan.

Dolorian:

- Cool music taste.
- Likes to play videogames.
- Probably wouldn't mind Charlotte/Ronda at WM :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I gave the cat a name worthy of her greatness. :anna

- No mere cat can be Reptilicus. :fact

- Got ninja'd and called me a suck-up. :sadbecky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows I hate suck ups :goaway
Unless they send me LD/Becky/VelGOAT pics (that's the right kind of suckling up :lmao)
My 2nd favourite :asuka fan



Oneiros said:


> - Sucking up to SUPER MOD CJ :side:


Suck ups :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was phantom'd. Sorry.

- Hates suck-ups

- Doesn't hate me... because I wasn't sucking up. :fact


Or hates me for going on about Clea. Either way.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New avatar

- MEW avatar :mark

- Doesn't like centered sigs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- ef's back. :mark

- Poets of the Fall fan.

- Digs that groovy MEW.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Noticed that edit :JLC2
Has so many obsessions I can't keep track :lmao
Knows I really need to start proof reading things :no:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hates suck ups

* Probably hates that I call him CJGOAT then :hmm

* I get a pass when I send him LD Playboy photoshoot reps :homer*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is IIconic
- Hopes Peyton has a good showing at the Rumble
- Closing in on 90k points


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Back in the games section. roud

- Digs that Black Widow. 

- More than that Doctor Strange... :bunk


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Constantly phantoming people :goaway
Not a suck up :anna
Movie trivia buff (Y)



Mordecay said:


> ** Probably hates that I call him CJGOAT then :hmm*


Makes me think of that ChrisJeriGOAT guy :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I used to have a cat called Mistress Satan. She got run over in 2010. 

Replaced her with 2 american squirrels called Rocky and Bullwinkle. 

Knows Magik won't be on our screens any time soon.


Got turtled by the CJ. 
I don't have three things for you.
I'll bribe your dog. Your tree is screwed.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows I won't be around for a few days :bye
Don't burn the forum down :benson
Not a Brummie, but lives in Birmingham. Why? :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Still going on about Christmas Trees well in to January.

- Should know I watch a streamer on Twitch called xQc who still has his tree up, I think he does it for the troll. 










- Should know I just discovered there is gifs of Twitch streamers. :lmao

CJ:

- Knows Birmingham is a shit hole. Sorry, not sorry.

- Should know South Yorkshire is too. :sadbecky

- Should know Nostalgia thought I lived in the North. :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ:

- Will be gone for a few days. :sadbecky

- Debaucherous forum party coming soon! :mark

- Knows we will be up to no good. :anna

Anna:

- Ninja'd me. :sadbecky

- Loves Deadpool and Wolverine, not GOAT Magik. :sadbecky

- Knows that Strange/Thanos fight in Infinity War was... :banderas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got turtled. 

I won't be around tomorrow either. xD

You're all safe... For now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Still chucking trees. :hmm

- Are trees still up?

- Knows I'm sad about Magik... she even looks like her... :darryl


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently it's just gonna be you and me here tomorrow Phantom

* And probably Nostalgia :hmm

* All the regulars are leaving us :sadbecky*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh well, I'm sure Magik will appear eventually. 

Someone down the street still has all the Christmas lights on outside. He keeps most of them up all year so he doesn't have to do it all again in December. 

Lover of the Blondie. Loved it when she appeared on Drag Race during the neon 80s themed week. Acid Betty had the best look.











Turtled me.
Writes in green.
I didn't read it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows @CJ ; will be missed. Don't leave us. :sadbecky

- Knows us little scoundrels will be up to no good without supervision










- Probably looking forward to Asuka vs. Becky. It should be a good match. :anna

Mordy:

- Ninja'd.

- Already knows I won't be here tomorrow. I don't even have to tell him anymore. :lol

- Knows this thread will be dead as shit tomorrow.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- I did see her on Drag Race. :mark Good times. 

- Needs to settle his neighbor's hash. CHRISTMAS IN NOVEMBER/DECEMBER ONLY!!!! :bunk

- Has two squirrels, building an army?

Anna:

- Ninja'd me.

- Fellow strong, independent woman.

-Also looking forward to Asuka vs. Becky. That could be the Strange vs. Thanos of 2019.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Mordy always sucks up to CJ


He probably would suck him off :lauren 


Wanted Mordy banned for saying some bad words about Anna Kendrick :lol




Phantom: 

Phantom'd me 

Hates when I compare MEW with Mew the Pokemon 

It didn't take long for him to take back his title of highest poster of the thread


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I haven't mentioned the human in a long time. 

Probably reset his Twitter. 

Knows.I'm waiting for Fourth Wall to edit his post as I turtled him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Is a DJ suck up

* Fan of my terrible ribs :anna

* The second thing he said about me, he TOTALLY would do it to DJ

ZRC

* Won't be here tomorrow

* Would probably keep ignoring me when he returns

* Or he would bully my fave, like if there was a way for her to drop lower in her career*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Green meanie.

- Less mean to Kate now. :anna

- Still mean to Asuka. :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I'm too lazy to edit my post for zrc. I'm still stuffed from my Pizza. :sodone

- Knows it's okay to suck-up to CJ. I mean he is the GOAT after all.

- Is just keeping in CJ's good books so he doesn't get :ban

Phantom:

- Knows the Strange and Thanos fight scenes were :banderas

- Birthday at the end of the month :woo :hb

- Should buy himself Resident Evil 2: Remake on the 25th. It's going to be groovy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Anna is to him what Peyton is to me

* Should probably flirt with that cute streamer since he will never make a move on his neighbour :side:

* Told me that he likes Peyton in skin tight jeans








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will edit.

- Smart man.

- Kate Micucci is great.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not in green .

Didn't wanna be turtled.

Didn't read it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not reading Mordy's. :anna

- Reading my dumb stuff... I think. :anna

- Should know that I'm sorry about his cat. I know it was some time ago, but that still sucks. I lost a cat in 2016.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves the :anna smiley


Owned a cat in the past


Probably not surprised about the below quote




Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> * The second thing he said about me, he TOTALLY would do it to DJ
> *


Yep. 





.... I'll never hear the end of this now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not surprised.

- Completely in character.

- Should know I have a cat now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Not surprised by Nostalgia's post. :lol

- That makes two of us. :anna

- Knows Cats are awesome. I miss my cats from my family home, they were my little heat warmers whilst I was on the computer.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Cats suck, dogs ftw

* Didn't liked the Peyton gif :sadbecky

* Knows that Nostalgia is an odd little fella :hmm*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Cats are far out. :anna

- Phantom out.

- Leave Magik pics. :anna :mark










Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Why not both?

- Leave Magik.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Leaving Magik pics. 

- Not Aubrey or MEW. :sadbecky

- Or even :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Sad that the Phantom didn't left any pics

* Here, have some Anna

*























*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Posted.
In green.
I didn't read it.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Hates green text

- Hasn't changed avatar in a while

- Wants to see Nia and Tamina toss out jobbers in the Rumble


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Still ignoring Mordy.

- Would ignore my posts if I posted in Green? :hmm

- Should know it's hard to miss Anna gifs, so you definitely saw those. :cool2

Emerald:

- Somehow managed to post at exactly the same time as me. You were just waiting for someone to ninja!

- Knows the Women's Rumble should be fun. I actually thought it was better than the Men's last year, on pure enjoyment factor.

- Been here for 2 years now. :woo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Doesn't tolerate comments that say Becky is overrated

- Would never post in green


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* Will never ignore Anna's gifs

* He probably has better gifs than me :hmm:

* Should post in green to see if zrc ignores him

EMERALD

* Becky is overrated

* Ratings and attendance would increase, not decrease, if she was that popular

* Liverpool fan*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Always putting the Bex down :sadbecky

- Should know ratings have been declining for ages, it's not really on any one person. Except :vince Nobody in WWE is a draw, tbh.

- Should know those gifs he posted show Anna's assets, they are not bad :cool2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't think I'm an odd little fella 

Should know Mordy needs to look in the mirror 

May have watched that hot Twitch streamer again :hmm:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know she was offline yesterday :sadbecky

- I had to watch some male sausage fest streamers instead.

- Isn't an odd little fella. Majority of the time. :side:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I won't care about the rumble unless:

Victoria shows up. 

Nia gets the Big Show role and throws some bitches around.

Tamina superkicks at least one bitch.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know he has some reasonable expectations. I could see all of those happening.

- Knows the Rumble matches have lost meaning, because the matches are never the 'Main Event' of WrestleMania anymore.

- Is playing the Saga Collection. I was going to buy that as I saw it on sale. Is it worth it?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its missing some titles that were on last gens version, but its fun sure. Sega classic games are what they are. 

Should know I picked it up for £12 so I can't complain for the price. 

I have zero interest in anything but the women's matches at the Rumble. It's not because of the Evolution push, it's because I legit prefer the ladies. The alumni returning is less predictable than the men too. Unless they use the same ladies as last year, then they can fuck off. 

Rey and Hurricane fell flat for me last year, and whoever shows up in the men's this year will do the same. They also won't main event, which has rendered the match pretty lackluster for me.


Should know I laughed that the PS Mini was £40 in GAME yesterday, considering they were £100 last month it dropped pretty quickly.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I also prefer the ladies. 

And no one is shocked...

- Should know that I told these dweeblers to leave pictures of Magik... and they left pictures of Anna Kendrick instead. :lauren

- Classic Sega games... :banderas


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows the Sega was groovy. :anna

- Prefers the ladies. :asuka

- Unless it's this man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That man... :banderas

- Well, actually, THIS man :banderas:











- Left no Magik. :sadbecky


Will leave Aubrey or Kate? :hmm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves way too many people that it's hard to remember all their names :eyeroll 


Should know I never owned a Sega


Should know the photo of the girl I posted in the first word thread is not completely random. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I have a lot of love to give.

- None of it to Deadpool tho.

-Will tell me who the girl is.

P.S. Get yourself a Genesis.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Since he was complaining...

*









*









*







*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Very loving guy. Aren't you just a big ball of loving energy.

- Never gives Deadpool any love. Probably because he's a bit gay.










- Will likely not have a MEW avatar when I next log back in.

Mordy:

- Since you were lazy..

-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Probably mocking me.

- Still love her.

- Correct. What will it be tho? You decide!

P.S. Being a bit gay is a point in Deadpool's favor. I dislike him for nerd reasons.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doctor Phantom said:


> -Will tell me who the girl is.


She was from Thailand

Should know we talked for a short period (like a month) and once called each other and to my surprise she had a lovely accent and spoke good English.

Probably knows from these details and the picture that she's trans. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* Identifies himself with people who are "a little bit gay" :hmm

* Those IIconic gifs are too small :side:

* Liked the Anna gifs, but not the Peyton gifs :goaway

:fuckthis

PHANTOM

* Probably liked my post

* Already choosing another sig/avi :eyeroll

* Not surprising

NOSTALGIA

* Obsessed with trans people

* For more than his WF gimmick

* Wants to suck DJ's 1% :hmm*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wrote something.
In green.
I didn't read it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Ribbing everyone tonight.

- Normal night for Mordy then :beckylol

- Calls Becky overrated










zrc:

- Ninja turtled me.

- Will never read another Mordy post.

- Hasn't been drunk zrc for a while. :O


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Consistent. 

- Commits to a bit.

- Also likes Deadpool.

Anna:

- Ninja'd me.

- Probably knows that I don't hate Deadpool as much as I used to. (Pre-movies)

- He's fine... I just think he's ridiculously overrated.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Exaggerates his Deadpool hate for the forum.

- Should just admit he loves the Deadpool.

- As much as he hates Deadpool, he should know Ryan Reynolds is perfect for the role.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Movie Deadpool is pretty dead on. If you love that character, those movies must be a dream.

- Should know that, as much as I love Strange and Clea, I would accept Strange and Wong as a couple. They would be cute.

- Nah. He's just okay. He's no Spider-Ham.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has a comic for everything.

- Digged Venom. roud I want to rewatch it on Blu-Ray. That Motorcycle chase scene was so ridiculous. :lol

- Should know I'm going to the Library tomorrow, I'm getting back in to reading :anna Not sure if they'll have comics though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks that Deadpool is the Becky Lynch of the Marvel universe

* Hasn't posted an opinion on the "Becky is overrated" thread :monkey

* Knows that I won't shut up about the new IIconics bikini pic










WALL

* Should read the Harry Potter books :mark:

* I have all 7, I probably read all of them at least 40 times each

* If he wants to know my opinion of Becky, this is how I feel about her, as well as I can explain it*

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/2383844-becky-lynch-overrated-smarks-6.html#post76672112


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Somehow we posted at the same time. God, we just love to ninja each other.

- Knows I had to jump in to the Becky is overrated thread, to defend my favourite. :lauren

- New IIconics beach pics :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Loving the new Iiconics bikini pics

* Probably hasn't read my long ass opinion about Becky when he was on the "Becky is overrated" thread :lauren

* If he has, probably disagrees with all of it :beckylol*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I don't have to read it, and I already disagree :beckylol

- Should know every time I read the WWE sections, it's always something negative. I'm over it.

- Would like a little less clothes in those beach pics :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I don't have anything to say in the Becky is Overrated thread. Y'all like her, I'll just tease you in this thread. 

- Reading again. :mark

- Goodbye, dorks. Love to you all (even Mordy).

Enjoy this picture of the dread Dormammu:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Goodnight Phantom. Sweet Magik dreams.

- Knows it's that time of night when just me and Mordy are on.

- Unless there is zrc lurking somewhere.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Posted above.
Doesn't type in green.
I read it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I knew you were lurking. Man, I'm good. :anna

- Posted above.

- Not in green.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its a flying visit. I'm busy setting up Wrestlemania on TEW before bed. 

I still have no idea what I'm doing with the new rosters post Mania :lmao

Should know despite having a plethora of games with Sega Classics, I always end up on Sonic.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows Sonic is GOAT.

- I wish Sonic Adventure was on PS4.

- Should know Hitman: Blood Money is on PS4 tomorrow. :woo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Talking about video games

* Is more obssesed with them than with Anna :monkey

* Now he sleeps at 2am, poor guy :sadbecky*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that Blood Money is awesome, but you have to buy it in a pack with Absolution, which sucks. Absolution was GAHBAGE!, to quote Kristian Harloff.

I'll still get it, because I can't even play Blood Money on PS3 anymore because it's "expired", wtf, I thought I bought it. ~_~ 

I saw it has "updated controls" or something, which suggests to me, I don't know how they did it, that it now functions like Hitman and Hitman 2 on PS4, which would make both games better, but I don't know if that's what it means. Gonna be disappointing if I have to learn two different sets of Hitman controls.

Should know that one of Blood Moneys best features is being able to hold someone at gunpoint, which the new games don't have. That was massively helpful and I miss it.

Should know the best level in Blood Money is A House Of Cards.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I agree. Absolution sucks balls. I'd rather just buy Blood Money separately at a reduced price, good chance I'll barely touch Absolution. Not sure why it's a full-priced game though, it's £49.99 for me. Wow. When it's just updated visuals slightly. But I NEED Blood Money.

- Should know I hate when developers do that. Like when I got forced to buy the newer Call of Duty just to get Modern Warfare Remastered.

- Should know my favourite level has always been 'A New Life' but I love 'House of Cards' too. I used to love killing everybody on that level. :lol I don't think there is a bad mission in that game.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Agreed about House of Cards. 

I'm not buying it cause there's literally no visual.improvement whatsoever, and I can just play the original version. I expect more for that price. Spyro was like £30 at launch and they put in time and effort to bring it into 2018 standards. Plus it was three games. 

Enjoying Hitman 2 so far though. That was worth the cash.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's $49.99 because it's two games for the price of one. That's how those greedy bastards get you. I don't know, maybe I should wait for a sale, but I know I can't. If you could buy it seperately, they'd have to reduce them, but as a package, they can get away with it.

Absolution will be good IF these updated controls are real updated controls and it works like Hitman 2. If everybody on the planet can still spot you, it will be terrible. I liked some of the Absolution level design, that wasn't the issue, the issue was the system functioning different to every other prior Hitman game. Hitman shouldn't be about rigid, realistic stealth. It should be about blending in, fooling people with disguises and killing the targets unseen. Having enforcers who know their staff and can see through your disguise like in the new games is good enough, because they're the higher ups, but when EVERYBODY in a crowd of people goes "WAIT! THAT GUY DOESN'T BELONG HERE!", it takes the fun out of the game. The developers realized that and that's why the new games didn't adopt the Absolution system.

I like A New Life, but I'm a visual guy. I like the Casino more. A New Life had cool visuals too, though. I also like the theater level where you kill the opera singer. The white house level is amazing as well. The swamp level was cool. I'm not sure if there's a bad one. The mardi gras one can be annoying. The last level that doesn't function like a regular level isn't my favourite, when he's flocking through the streets of Paris trying to run from the cops.

Oh my god, Blood Money has the Playboy level, I forgot about that one. I LOVE that level too. The ferry level is awesome, the rehab clinic is amazing. You're right, they're all pretty great. I guess Murder of Crows and Dance With The Devil are the only ones I'm kinda not sold on completely.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

And Spyro was three games in one and cost £20 less than a full price game. So the two for one price thing doesn't fly with me. 

To be honest I'm just sick of the whole let's release everything we've already made before, the current consoles is littered with. It reeks. 

Hope you had a nice day Tyrion, and.hope Asuka kicks Becky's head off at the Rumble. I'm 50/50 on if she retains though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Now everyone, not just zrc, is ignoring me completely :darryl

* I feel like my faves :sadbecky

* I see myself out*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Typed in green. 

Thinks he's being ignored. 

I read it.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

He reads it
Sonic fan
Should play Freedom Planet then


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Knows Sonic is GOAT.
> 
> - I wish Sonic Adventure was on PS4.
> 
> - Should know Hitman: Blood Money is on PS4 tomorrow. :woo


*- You could always play "Sonic Adventure 1 and 2" on Playstation Now... it is available there, baby!!!*

zrc:

*- And no, I'm not skipping you but gaming talk is very important
- Trying to find Rajah
- Bought many "Where's Rajah?" books growing up*

virus21:

*- FREEDOM PLANET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
- There's a sequel happening!!!
- 



*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

zrc said:


> And Spyro was three games in one and cost £20 less than a full price game. So the two for one price thing doesn't fly with me.
> 
> To be honest I'm just sick of the whole let's release everything we've already made before, the current consoles is littered with. It reeks.
> 
> Hope you had a nice day Tyrion, and.hope Asuka kicks Becky's head off at the Rumble. I'm 50/50 on if she retains though.


I'm fine, thanks. To you as well.

I'm 100% on Asuka retaining, because I know Vince wouldn't have put the belt on Asuka if it weren't a last resort. He even picked Carmella as the champion over her in the summer, that means he's incredibly resistant to the idea of her champion. Only the fact that both Becky and Charlotte are going to Raw was willing to convince him that Asuka can carry the title, because there's no one else on the brand who can anchor the division and put on good performances in the ring.

What I'm worried about isn't that she'll lose the title, because Becky isn't winning, not only for that reason, but also because they're not unifying the titles, because Fox expects exclusivity and has made it abundantly clear that they want their own unique roster and will not promote Raw. My worry is that she won't get her clean win over Becky and Beckys repeated claims of "you can't beat me, you're a paper champion" will come true, and she'll win with interference from Ronda Rousey again. Especially as it now seems inevitable due to the Observer announcing that Becky vs Ronda will be on a PPV before WrestleMania, as well as WrestleMania in a 3 way with Charlotte.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is getting along with zrc roud

* Believes in Bryan Alvarez :lauren

* Wants a BJ from Asuka :goaway*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Types in green.

- Posted three things.

- Didn't read them.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Just changing everything on his profile
Such chaos
Seems oddly MIA from this thread today


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Reminded me to change my avi/sig. 

- Should know that I've done some postin' here today.

- Postin' superheroines... all is as it should be.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*VIRUS

* Wants an IIconics sex tape

* Wouldn't mind seeing Dillinger in it as long as Peyton and Billie are in it

* Would prefer that it was with him

PHANTOM

* Apparently took my title of the biggest poster on the thread

* Probably is thinking :goaway about my two latest posts

* Changed to a Sabrina sig. Better than the Asuka one :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Prefers Sabrina to Asuka.

- Should know that I don't know how to feel about that.

- Is correct. :goaway


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Likes me posting comic pics
Yet knows not who I post
Changed sig again


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Likes me posting comic pics
> Yet knows not who I post
> Changed sig again





- Posting Cassie Sandsmark.

- I'm right, right?

- Why would you assume I didn't know?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Posting Cassie Sandsmark.
> 
> - I'm right, right?
> 
> - Why would you assume I didn't know?


Don't know. You are right 
She isn't the best known character
You get a cookie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- She's not that obscure.

- But thanks for the cookie. :anna











- Troy or Sandsmark?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Troy or Sandsmark?











If people mention Wonder Girl, most people think of Donna
If said people even know that there is a Wonder Girl


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Been here for only one year 

- But probably has had the most amount of avatar and sig changes in WF history

- HOF inductee

EDIT

virus

- Ninja

- Did not choose between Troy and Sandsmark

- Impact Wrestling fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Howdy.

- I don't know what that HOF thing means, but that sounds groovy.

- Digs that aige.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Gay

Guaye

Ghey

Much love x


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Okay... sounds good.

- Wants Becky to win both belts. :no

- Should definitely rub it in my face if it happens. You have my blessing to do so. :anna


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Should know that I don't really think he's guaye

Shocked know that Becky's winning the belt at the Rumble

Should know that Charlotte is winning the Rumble and facing both in 3-way for both belts


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Should know that as a Becky fan, I don't want her to win both belts

- One belt would be fine :becky2

- Will change sig soon

EDIT 

SayWhatAgain

- Enjoyed the Triple Threat on SmackDown

- Also enjoyed Daniel Bryan's promo

- Member of WF since July 2016


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Should know I'll change it when it's a real photo without photoshop

In 3 months time

One belt is not enough

:becky2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I will destroy humanity if Asuka drops the belt at the RR. :anna

- Seriously, I will become a supervillain.

- I ain't kidding.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Says he'll become a supervillain










- He's too nice to become a villain

- He'll always be groovy Phantom


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Better start working on your evil laugh

You've got two weeks to perfect it

And come up with your villain name. 'Doctor Phantom' is too gay

*E-F*
- Quicker than me

- Doubts Becky is getting both belts

- Doesn't know what I know


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I don't think "Doctor Phantom" could be any more of a supervillain name.

- I'm shocked there aren't a million characters with that name.

- Seems like Doctor Phantom would've been in a Republic serial or something.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows something I don't know

- Watches MMA 

- Not premium


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was phantom'd.

- Is not the first person in my life to say I'm too nice to be a supervillain. :sadbecky

- I'll prove him wrong. roud


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Should be happy Charlotte is winning the Rumble

Should be happy Becky is getting both belts at Mania

One of Randy Orton's 4 fans

*DP*
- Comics

- Old ass movies

- That Japanese woman with the silly hair, I forget her name :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- #HEELTURN :O

- Knows something we don't know...

- Will reveal his secrets? :hmm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't like being called too nice
He's ready to show the world


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Remember me when I point a death-ray at the White House.

- DM me if you want to be a henchman.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I mean, I wouldn't complain if he takes down Trump :shrug

* Tries to be a heel, but he can't

* Should ask zrc to teach him a few lessons*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You're right...

- That would be a face move... :sadbecky

- I need zrc.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Heel won't suit you

- Be a tweener like ef

- PhantomoftheRing > Doctor Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Another person ragging on my groovy new name. :sadbecky

- Recommended a band to me a few months ago, I'm recommending an album...

- Absolute perfection:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** The live action Sabrina sig didn't last an hour

* I do like Doctor Phantom better :aryep

* Knows I will keep bugging him about using that IIconics gif I keep posting as his sig :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I don't think ChAOS Sabrina lasted half an hour.

- Wants me to use THAT IIconics gif as a sig....

- When's your birthday?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Will use the IIconics sig on December 4th :mark:

* I probably won't be a fan of the IIconics by then, or maybe there will be no IIconics by then, or maybe he stopped being a regular here or simply will stop using the forum

* CHAOS Sabrina? Is Sabrina a part of the most talented stable in NJPW? Awesome*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'll probably be dead before December 4th, so I won't have to use it. :woo :dance :nice

- Should know that Sabrina is a part of Suzuki-gun.

- A post-Peyton Mordy... I can't even imagine it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that my birthday is December 12'th, so on December 12'th you have to use a Mass Effect sig for the entire day.










:agree:

Should know that this should be a "name 1 thing about the person above you thread" rather 3 things, so that it's less intrusive and allows more conversation that isn't tied into that one thing.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- If I'm alive then, it shall be done. :anna

- Earth's mightiest My Fellow Americans fan.

- Loves him some apple cider.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Are you ok? I'm pretty sure you're being sarcastic, I just want to make sure.

I shouldn't have to ask.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should create his own "Name one thing and random nonsense" thread

* Should find a Mass Effect gif, Phantom has evolved, he only uses gifs now

* Thinks Becky is overrated

Good night guys*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodnight.

- I'm okay. :anna

- Also thinks Becky is overrated.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

See, I knew you weren't having any life threatening health problems. That was one of my stupid moments. fpalm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nah. That wasn't stupid.

- It was stupid of me to make that sort of joke.

- I appreciate your concern. Sorry about that. :anna


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I mean, I knew you were making a joke, I just didn't know if you were trying to use humor to calm yourself down and try not to get too stressed about it and just let whatever happens happen.

It's ok, you don't need to apologize. I don't want to make you feel guilty. Have an Asuka. :asuka

Fan of the mystic arts.

Uses the Anna Kendrick thumbs up gif.

Has a moving gif avatar from a comic book.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- Likes to visit this thread
- has a wonderful sig
- misses CM Punk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has been on WF longer than Tyrion

Born in the GOAT month 

Sig looks like something that would advertise a porn site


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Calls November The GOAT month because he was born that month :lauren

* I mean, it could be the GOAT month since the the GOAT person (the person on my sig/avi) was born on that month as well :grin2:. 

* Good morning Nostalgia

*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was having fun burying me yesterday :lauren 


Should know the person I mentioned in that story to Phantom was the only time I've called with one of those girls. :side: 


Knows who I would like a long conversation with


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Again mentioning DJ withojt actually mentioning her :eyeroll

* Honestly, sometimes it feels like you want to get buried, given the stuff you post

* Was at the hospital recently*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm just a very open person online and I don't care what people think about me on a wrestling forum. :cool2

Knows I'm not as open in real life 

Never sends IIconic reps anymore, probably because I annoy him.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wrote three things.

Wasn't in green.

I didn't read it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Lazy

* Has been doing copy/paste here the last couple of days

* Will be out today, won't be posting much*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nah staying in instead. Getting over the flu. 

How are you today Mord?

Should know I drafted the Iiconics to Raw on TEW.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Have been having a headache that is on and off since the New Years, thanks for asking

* Drafted the IIconics to RAW. If only they were drafted there in real life as well, they would have a bit more of a chance of appearing on tv

* Hopefully he gets better soon :aryep*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

With 23 women on each brand I'm not sure I'll use them on Raw. But they will be in the thick of the tag division and can always appear on Heat (brought it and Velocity back as I called up a ton of peeps).

Hope your headache shifts soon. 

And thanks. I should be fine tomorrow, worst is over. First time I've had flu in years. So when I get it it knocks me around a bit.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has the flu.

- Hope he feels better soon.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Mystic arts

- Horror movies

- Comic books


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is posting more regularly again

Was travelling apparently

Will be looking forward to Bryan/AJ and Becky/Asuka at the Rumble


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Has a beauty in his sig
- Fan favorite
- Not a fan Shitty Zayn*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should watch Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens at Battleground 2016

- Should watch Sami Zayn vs Shinsuke Nakamura 

- Should watch Sami Zayn vs Braun Strowman (Last Man Standing Match on Raw)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Evil:

- Loves radical hedgehogs with attitude.

- Should know that the GOAT Sonic game is Sonic the Hedgehog 2. :fact










- Never got better than that. :banderas

ef:

- Ninja'd me like a turkey.

- Was lazy with me... so proud. roud

- Recommending Sami Zayn matches.

The one time Nakamura looked like a legit star... :banderas


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I've never played any Sonic game before :shrug



But he was fun to play in Super Smash Bros Brawl


Much better than Peach. Only geeks use her. :fact


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Spreading lies about Peach. :bunk

- Knows that Peach is for groovy cats and superstars. :fact

- SHE USES HER FRIEND AS A WEAPON. THAT'S BOSS AS HECK.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Hates Peach

* Despite being a geek :hmm

* Happy that someone appreciated DJ's "beauty"

PHANTOM

* Made me look like a turkey

* Knows that Nakamura's WWE career peaked in his first match

* Peach is a tease and a slut, cheating on poor Mario with his brother, that bitch*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fashionably late.

- Sick burn on NO. :woo

- Will edit his post. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know there wasn't nothing sick about that burn


The person who worships Peyton Royce and has hundreds of saved photos of her calls me a geek :beckylol



Knows that many people appreciate DJ's beauty and only geeks write '' '' next to words :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is correct about that first one... sarcasm doesn't translate well in the written form. :sadbecky

- Hates Peach. :sadbecky

- Should know that Daisy was always cooler... the Aubrey Plaza of video game princesses.










So sassy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Appreciates my burns... sort of

* Daisy>Peach according to him

* Knows that Nostalgia always thinks about me when he does 3 things about other people, I am his favourite member... except for DJ's*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wordplay.

- Daisy > Peach is fact, son!










- Prefers MJ to Gwen for pervy reasons. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was the last person to rep me


Repped me some MEW 


Would find this thread less entertaining if Mordy and I didn't feud all the time . :lauren



Mordecay said:


> *
> * Knows that Nostalgia always thinks about me when he does 3 things about other people, I am his favourite member... except for DJ's*


What the hell? :lmao You are just the easiest person to rib so you get mentioned sometimes in the same way you think I'm easiest person to rib. :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Children, children... 

- You're both easy to rib. :anna

- Phantom doesn't do it because Phantom likes a challenge. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia

- Feud with Mordy is in full swing on the Road to WrestleMania

- Got some MEW rep

- And some Sonya rep too :mark

EDIT

Phantom

- Too nice to rib people

- Will never be accepted as a heel

- Fan of :miz :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom'd.

- Was repped some Lilly Wasp. :mark

- Should we start building our feud?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Our feud started at WM 34

- Repped some Lilly roud

- Hails from Sanctum Sanctorum


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Is a Charlotte Flair fan. 

As well Becky Lynches. 

Is looking forward to Becky vs Asuka.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ef:

- The Dark Day... :no

- A good day for him. :no

- Plays the Sonic... I think.

Slayer:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know that I saw it coming. :sadbecky

- Did not post in red. :O


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is a Phantom Ninja
- Bows to The Empress Of Tomorrow
- Prefers AZA over MEW (the nerve!)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows The Queen winning the Rumble would be :banderas

- Taylor Swift fan

- Started the Keep a word, change a word thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

WHY WITH THIS?

D:

- Why not both?










- Ninja'd me while I was posting some Françoise Hardy. :bunk

- Digs that RIH.

ef:

- Ninja'd me.

- Wants Charlotte to win the Rumble...

- ...

....

...

I have no objections.

Kairi has exactly a 0% chance of winning, so why not?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Kairi will be eliminated by a jobber like Dana Brooke... or Peyton Royce :sadbecky, just like last year

* The Phantom should try to rib the unribbable zrc

* He is too nice to be a heel though*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Will be marking for Peyton in the rumble even though she has a 0% chance of winning 

Knows I'll be marking for Sonya in the rumble even though she has a 0% chance of winning :cool2

Wrote a long post yesterday on why he thinks Becky is overrated. :eyeroll


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Read my long post on why I think Becky is overrated roud

* That makes it 2 people who have read it :yay

* People won't take it serious because is me, but I actually tried to be as objective as possible :ciampa*


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

His Becky post was very good and fair

Repped me some Peyton

Thinks 10 women in WWE are hotter than Becky (I can only think of 5) Each to their own though


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes to say each to their own though a lot 


Thinks Mordy has more valid arguments than Tyrion


Thinks 5 women are hotter than Becky. I'd have to think about it but she definitely makes the top 10.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I read Mordy's Becky post. :lauren

- Should know that I see Junkie! :mark

- Seems to like Françoise Hardy more than my other obsessions.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That's because she's pretty and you should go back to having an avatar of her :shrug


Should know when Nostalgia finds someone attractive you know that is an excellent opinion :cool2 


What a man of truly excellent taste he is


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Regrets having wasted his time by reading my post

* Only did it because he likes me roud

* MEW and Kairi are his best obsessions :anna

NOSTALGIA

* Talks about himself in the third person :lauren

* Only geeks and losers do that

* Thinks he has excellent taste in women and "women" :heston*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that no one says that Sally Hawkins is my best obsession. :sadbecky

- When people see me post about Sally Hawkins:

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posted that same gif in a Rants thread just now


Should slap Mordy with a wet sponge every time he writes ''women'' 



Probably thinks Kairi is the most beautiful woman in the WWE :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I tend to recycle images. They usually end up in the Random Pictures thread.

- Doesn't think Kairi Sane is basically a perfect human. :lauren










- Probably needs to watch her STARDOM matches. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* It's easier to write "women" than people who are 99% women :shrug

* Should know that the Phantom calls Asuka the Human Supreme, that probably includes being the most beautiful woman on WWE

* Probably thinks that Sonya is hotter than Peyton :lauren:goaway

PHANTOM

* Thinks that Kairi is perfect :lauren

* She is my 2nd favourite, but she isn't

* Perfection doesn't exist... Peyton is the closest, but even she isn't :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Or you could just write women and stop being immature :lauren


Is incorrect. I think Peyton is more attractive.


Sonya has underrated looks though and ya'll need to appreciate them more.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Ambrose Girl did said that Sonya had a prettier face than Mandy when she met them :shrug

* Praised Peyton over Sonya :monkey

* The world is going to end soon*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

KAIRI HOJO TIME, Y'ALL!

- Fighting Konami, Asuka/Kana's former student:






- Singing :mark:






- Being precious:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Just made the GOAT post.

- Will not be topped.

- /Thread


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I mean, it is fine, but there isn't any of Kairi's gravure videos :curry2

* Will probably call me disgusting for saying that about the cutest, most pure woman in the world

* Knows that I don't care >*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You're not disgusting.

- You're a creep. :anna

- And you own it. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Mordy is a creep :anna


Knows I'm perfectly fine :anna


Is groovy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should use the most recent DJ pic he repped me as sig

- That was :banderas

- Admires Bella Hadid


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm planning to :banderas 


Is my invisible brother 


Not far off 3000 posts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Invisible.

- But not Claude Rains.

- Will have to look up Claude Rains. :goaway


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fuck the rules. I just wanted to say bye to you guys. Life is out there just waiting for me to grab it, time to actually do something about it.

Please take care, and thanks for making my evenings better, and being there when I needed it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Fuck the rules. I just wanted to say bye to you guys. Life is out there just waiting for me to grab it, time to actually do something about it.
> 
> Please take care, and thanks for making my evenings better, and being there when I needed it.


What's going on? Are you leaving this site?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows it sucks. We'll all miss Fourth Wall. 

I know somewhat how he's feeling. At times I feel like I spend way too much time online and feel my time could be better spent elsewhere being more productive. 

From 2014-2017 I had a long break from this website and those were some good years of my life. Finding the balance is key.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** :darryl

* :sadbecky

* :Vince2*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I was watching Gaspard Ulliel in something earlier, and he's perfect for Gambit!

Hope you're having a nice day.

I'm feeling a bit better after a good sleep.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Forum culture is relatively new to me. To me, this is still a fresh experience. My career primarily consists of writing, watching, and waiting. The Name Three Things thread has been a break from the monotony. 

- However, I understand the desire/need to experience the world; I have acted on it for much of my life. Fourth Wall will do the same and discover much more of what existence has to offer: the marvels, the horrors, the mundane and the miraculous will all be known to him. He'll get the whole experience, and he'll be all the richer for it. I wish him the best, and I hope he remembers us as the lovable internet weirdos we are.

- May he travel, find love, enjoy every sandwich, feel every pleasure, and know the world better than he did before. We're all rooting for him.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Feeling better. :anna

- He could work. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Strange and unusual 
Looks normal 
But is not


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thank you?

- I'm taking it as a compliment. :anna

- Whovian.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows I found my Gambit


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

He looks the part
Who is he?
And can he act?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

French actor and model Gaspard Ulliel. 

I've seen him in a few things, but he's probably best known for playing Hannibal in Hannibal Rising. 

Hey Virus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I can dig it.

- Him > Tatum.

- He wasn't bad in Hannibal Rising. :anna


I mean, it wasn't a performance for the ages, but he could work.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Just found out Red Lotus & Selene are in Dark Phoenix. Its gonna be a shit show isn't it?

I'll take anyone over Mr. Tatum. 

I struggle to think of a new Wolverine. Think it'll be hard for anyone because Hugh Jackman IS Wolverine to so many.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom:

- No one cares about his choice for Clea. 

- He's still gonna tell everyone.

- Claire Foy. :mark










zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Probably... even with Jessica Chastain. :sadbecky

- People seem to like the idea of Tom Hardy as Wolverine...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hardy is a bit too old for the role. If it were a decade ago sure. He's already 41. Could be nearing 45 by the time Disney start work on it. Can't see him playing Logan into his 50s. 

I'm unhappy Jubilee won't be in it. Conflicted with another film Condor is working on. 

So we got Professor X, Magneto, Mystique, Beast, Storm, Jean, Cyclops, Nightcrawler, Quicksilver, Psylocke, Ink, Toad, Red Lotus, Selene, Dazzler and Daniel Cudmore (who may or may not be Colossus) Doesn't scream A list does it? 20 Years in and we never got a proper team.


Wahooo Ginger Snaps on Horror Channel tonight. Finally something decent.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah... I would've :marked for Jubilee in a starring role.

- The movie teams have been pretty meh. Great individual players, no solid groups.

- We still need a proper Rogue.

Ginger Snaps is groovy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've always had a problem with the school too. Instead of Xavier chatting shit about evolution show the students in the danger room or something. 

Oh wait I forgot, they have to spend hours in Cerebro instead -.-

They do remember there's other rooms in the subbasement right?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Last time he just listed the Shield members as my 3 things lol
- Always has an av of a female wrestler he likes
- Has no idea what anybody's sig looks like


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Posting here for the first time this year I think

* Enjoys shirtless Dean

* Is one of the people who is gonna miss The Fourth Wall the most now that he apparently has deactivated his account :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AG:

- Howdy, AG!

- First three things from me of 2019?

- Loves Dean the way I love... I'm going with Kate Micucci this time.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Will miss Anna.

- Ditto.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New sig and new avatar again

- Francoise Hardy and Evangeline Lilly look alike

- Knows we'll all miss TFW :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- They do not, but I will allow it.

- Knows that Anna will always be our girl. :anna

- Seems to dig the wrestling of the mid to late 2000s.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> - Last time he just listed the Shield members as my 3 things lol
> - Always has an av of a female wrestler he likes
> - Has no idea what anybody's sig looks like


I was being lazy that day. And naming the Shield is the easiest for you. :lmao



Mordecay said:


> ** Posting here for the first time this year I think
> 
> * Enjoys shirtless Dean
> 
> * Is one of the people who is gonna miss The Fourth Wall the most now that he apparently has deactivated his account :sadbecky*


How's the head Mord?



Doctor Phantom said:


> AG:
> 
> - Howdy, AG!
> 
> ...


Got turtled.



emerald-fire said:


> - New sig and new avatar again
> 
> - Francoise Hardy and Evangeline Lilly look alike
> 
> - Knows we'll all miss TFW :sadbecky


I don't. So this all thing is bollocks.



Of course I got Turtled.
But as it is Sister Magik it's fine. 
Speaking of Magik. There's a rumour that the New Mutants have a cameo in the Dark Phoenix.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Will :mark when Anna returns sometime in the future

- Should look closely because they do resemble each other :fact

- Thought aige did a good job as SmackDown GM

EDIT

- Quoted quite a few people in the above post

- This thread's resident heel

- Undertaker fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Doesn't miss Anna. :darryl

- Knows we'd miss him tho.

- He's our best heel. :anna

WOO!

ef:

- Ninja'd me.

- I look at pictures of Hardy all day... I don't see it!

- Also gets a WOO... but for different reasons.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Was an Undertaker fan. I can't defend the last decade. 

Same goes for Kane.

And Big Show.

Phantom
Am.I that much of a heel?
Wants that New Mutants movie to be released.
Knows that Fiege looked over the Dark Phoenix movie, and is probably the reason for the reshoots (which changes the third act entirely)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Reshooting the third act is always a good sign. :anna

- Knows that I'm one step closer to getting a Magik/Jessica Chastain buddy-cop movie :banderas

- Should know that The New Mutants comics are goofier than I remember... I still dig 'em.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Have you seen The Gifted? They ruined my Sage. 

Blink, Thunderbird and Polaris too. 

Dunno why they bothered using Evangeline.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

zrc said:


> How's the head Mord?


** Like I said, it is an intermitent headache, right now is not hurting

* Won't miss brother Wall :goaway

* Probably he is just happy that he decided that he will go outside and try to enjoy his life... and bang his neighbour*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I just started Queen of the Ring in TEW.

Peyton made it to the semi finals of her group.

But didn't make the final 16.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No, I haven't seen The Gifted.

- Have you seen Legion?

- It has Sage Pizza.

Ruby beat Asuka in your game!? :goaway


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Hasn't posted in the chatbox yet that I know of. :beckywhat

Keeps changing avatars.

Digs the *Creature From the Black Lagoon*.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - No, I haven't seen The Gifted.
> 
> - Have you seen Legion?
> 
> ...


Yes. Rhea Ripley cost Asuka the match, all part of angles xD

Yes I've seen Legion.

I know Sage is in it. Its why I watched it. 



Vox Machina said:


> Hasn't posted in the chatbox yet that I know of. :beckywhat
> 
> Keeps changing avatars.
> 
> Digs the *Creature From the Black Lagoon*.


Knows Phantom hasn't posted in the catbox yet. 

Knows he changes his avatar a lot. 

Knows he digs a lot of old stuff.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

likes Victoria
likes Winter / Katie
most knowledgable in the 2K19 game thread


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks Asuka is fat even though she's not and he's a Bray Wyatt fan, who is the size of a freighter. :goaway

Should know I'm willing to play anyone here at WWE 2k19 on PS4, as long as they let me know who they are when they add me, because I don't add people I don't know.

Current favourite is Becky Lynch. Gee, what a fucking surprise. :argh:


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Doesn't like RDR2
- Prefers GTA games instead.
- Agreeing with him*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not a fan of vanilla midgets.

* I suppose not a fan of womens wrestling either, since I've never seen him talk about it

* Something happened in 2017 that made him quit wrestling

Good night guys*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know it was Roman Reigns beating Undertaker at WrestleMania.

God, this place is fucking dead.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

the infamous Tyrion.
Fan of Grand Theft Auto.
Listens to various podcasts. 

Is correct about it.being dead.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So very dead.

- Dead as a doornail.

- Post pictures of Magik.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, at least it's a little more lively now.

Should know I'm about to watch Undisputed Era vs Mustache Mountain on the WWE Network, which is Dave Meltzers only 5 star rated television match in WWE history. I want to see how good it is. This is how bored I am, watching matches on a Saturday night...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I remember when here in the UK, Nitro was aired on a Saturday Night. Meant I could watch both Nitro and Raw as they were on different days. 

Probably wants GTA VI already. Unless he plays online. 

Should know I'm hoping for a return to Vice City before this gen of consoles dies.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- might know that i use to watch nitro and raw on the same morning (at times, i think it changed)
- likes the GTA games
- thread regular


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah WCW moved around a bit on TNT and Bravo, I just remember it being on after Cartoon Network switched to TNT. Worldwide on 5 was awful though. Heat on 4 was fun as I always preferred seeing the jobbers. 

Become more regular in the thread. 

A cool bean.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- knows the good memories of wcw/wwf
- has a 3 letter username
- is also a cool bean


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- WCW fan
- Goldberg fan
- Would've loved WCW won the war in 2001*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

As he's a WCW fan, I'm sure he wishes the war had been won long before 2001.

Didn't like 2001. I enjoyed it up to Judgment Day. So basically before WCW "invaded". 

Thinks Sid should go in the HOF. He should.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- WCW fan.

- Knows the Dungeon of Doom, the greatest heel stable in history. :banderas

- Found his Gambit.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks the Dungeon of Doom are the greatest heel stable in history, because of course he does. 

Probably also thinks the greatest wrestling character of all time is the Yeti. ~_~

Should know that I've always hated WCW.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeti... :mark :banderas

-









kada Perfect. kada

- Goodnight.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know Okada wouldn't get signed by me in TEW (he refused) so I got Ibushi and Ishimori instead. 

Not gone after any Japanese women yet. I really should. :/

Oh Christ Dungeon of Doom. Haven't thought about them in years.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

THE YETI
:lol
THE WALL BROTHER


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Yeti... :mark :banderas
> 
> -
> 
> ...


Goodnight already? Geez, you're never around anymore.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- thread regular
- loves asuka
- forgot to post 3 things


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I didn't forget, I don't obey the rules of the thread because posting 3 things is unnecessary. I do when I choose to do so, but this thread is much more useful as a general conversation thread.

Since you requested it, I'll give you a lazy 3 things.

Porn fan.

Austin fan.

Doesn't use proper grammar, such as capital letters or periods in this thread.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I was about to say the rules of the thread are very relaxed, and you don't always post three things. 

Won't resist being able to play Blood Money on PS4.

Doesn't care who faces Asuka at WM, because it'll be a nothing match and anyone of note will be tied up with the other title match and the tag titles.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm waiting for a Christmas discount to play Blood Money, unfortunately. Full price to two old games is absurd.

God damn bastards. I'd have paid full price if the Blood Money levels were added to Hitman 2 with the current system. That's what we really need. Best game in the series in terms of maps and it's dated as fuck and using a shitty, outdated control system.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Fuck the rules. I just wanted to say bye to you guys. Life is out there just waiting for me to grab it, time to actually do something about it.
> 
> Please take care, and thanks for making my evenings better, and being there when I needed it.


:sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

He'll be back. 

Football fan.

Becky fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good morning zrc

* Has been posting all night

* Thinks that TFW will return*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Morning Mord.

I've been up all night booking Queen of the Ring in TEW. :lmao

I chose Victoria over Lacey Evans. It wasn't a hard decision lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just pissed off the entire forum.










Was up all night with that.

Likes Victoria.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:lmao I had Ronda cost her the match. And then Becky cost Ronda hers. 

Likes Asuka. 

Haha that was just one group. There were 8 (64 women total).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Costing Becky a match isn't going to fly with these people. You had her lose. I won't accept it as soon as I find out you jobbed Asuka out in her tournament.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well Ron and Asuka are champs. So had them both as early outs. So they can continue their feuds. Sorry about it haha. 

Shouldn't have put them in the tourney to be honest, had Jazz and Kharma as alternates I could've used or a couple others from NXT and NXT:UK. 

If only I put this much thought into the men's divisions :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I am starting to think that my faves are either in the doghouse or injured since they are starting to be taken out of house shows as well. They haven't wrestled in about a month. Or maybe one of them is pregned :lol. Honestly, I don't know which of the three options is worse. 

* Alpha Female beating Becky, I would totally pay to see that.

* Doesn't care about mens wrestling*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

zrc said:


> *Well Ron and Asuka are champs*. So had them both as early outs. So they can continue their feuds. Sorry about it haha.
> 
> Shouldn't have put them in the tourney to be honest, had Jazz and Kharma as alternates I could've used or a couple others from NXT and NXT:UK.
> 
> If only I put this much thought into the men's divisions :lmao


I'll allow it.

Knows that mens wrestling is much better than womens unless Asuka is involved, and most times Kairi Sane, unless Bray, Joe, Owens or Dean are involved.

Knows that Charlotte should be in the dog house. Not because she's in trouble with management, because.....you get it.

Knows that Becky losing is always great.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> ** Should know that I am starting to think that my faves are either in the doghouse or injured since they are starting to be taken out of house shows as well. They haven't wrestled in about a month. Or maybe one of them is pregned . Honestly, I don't know which of the three options is worse.
> 
> * Alpha Female beating Becky, I would totally pay to see that.
> 
> * Doesn't care about mens wrestling*


They lost to Naomi and Lana on Boxing Day. 



Legendary Artist formerly known as Pyro.

Doesn't mind a side of Kairi to go with his main course of Asuka. 

Enjoys Hitman.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

zrc said:


> They lost to Naomi and Lana on Boxing Day.


** Actually they didn't. that report is wrong, they only did ring announcing that day. They sure don't look like they were wrestling.


















* I don't think that they injured, since they took a couple of bumps interfering in that match, but who knows?

* Will forever be a non paid user, unless he wins a premium on the yearly awards*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> ** Actually they didn't. that report is wrong, they only did ring announcing that day. They sure don't look like they were wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reports aren't wrong. It was Naomi and Lana vs Iiconics vs Mandy & Sonya. 

I won't pay for premium no .

All 8 groups in TEW (Final 2s join the final 16)



Spoiler


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I actually have clips of the match, it was in Chicago, they were sitting at ringside the whole time and interfering at the end to try to help Mandy and Sonya




* Cagematch reports are not always accurate

* Having fun with his QOTR tournament*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Didn't get the info from Cagematch xD

Got it from a report of someone who was there. 



> Lana & Naomi defeated *The IIconics* and Sonya Deville & Mandy Rose in a Triple Threat


Was officially a triple threat tag, regardless of if the Iiconics were outside or not. So counts as another loss for your girls.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ouch, a loss to Lana. That stings. :lmao I hope for his sake they weren't pinned.

EDIT - NVM, I didn't pay attention to them sitting outside the entire time, lol. They're still geeks.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** They weren't even on the match, those reports are wrong lol. It might have been announced as a Triple Threat, but it was just a regular tag match between Mandy/Sonya vs Lana/Naomi, that was what they did the whole holyday tour: The IIconics as ring announcers for the match and Lana/Naomi vs Mandy/Sonya wrestled. Naomi is always the one who gets the pinfall victory

* However, the IIconics have lost to Lana in back to back squash singles matches in house shows in December. Usually it started with a dance off, then Lana wrestled one of the IIconics and beat her in like 5 minutes, the other one challenges her and Lana beat her in a minute.

* I don't even know anymore, like I said, card is subject to change and all, but by this tweet I must assume that they were supposed to do the house shows this weekend but they were taken out, which sucks and was what made me think injury, doghouse or something else


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083870605387141121
And that's the last thing I will said I about it, don't want to bore you guys, but I am a little worried about them*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They've lost countless times to Lana on the live event circuit last year.

When I was going through their win/loss records, most of their losses came from the ravishing Russian. 

So nope, I just don't think the E care about them in the slightest. Can't recall the last time they were on TV.

Edit- Its happened before when someone in a triple threat doesn't get involved and does commentary or something else. Doesn't mean they're not in the match, just means they were doing more schtick. 

I know they were featured on that tweet for best of 18. But apart from attacking Flair that one time, they've done absolutely nothing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is correct that WWE doesn't care about the IIconics. 

That's fine with me. (Y)

Should know they don't care about anybody that isn't Ronda (N), Charlotte (N), Becky (N), Bliss (N), Jax (N) and Asuka (Y)

Come to think of it, that's more than I thought. They care about even less men I think.

Let's see, Brock, Rollins, Styles, Bryan, Cena, Ambrose.

Huh, exactly the same.....but a bigger roster. 7 with Reigns.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Or as I call them Team CRAB :lmao

Nia just gets away with murder. And tbh her tweets. I bet she's had no heat whatsoever. Vince is known for liking folks with attitude. 

Especially ones of Samoan decent. She's got a job as long as she wants one (same goes for Tamina).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows what the name of that team would be if Peyton was pushed instead of Becky.

Should know I'd then have to object to it given that Asuka is also in that group.

Knows that Tamina may have a job, but no push.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Honestly, Nia and Tamina are teaming because Nia asked for it! :lmao

She'd be on Smackdown with even less screen time than Peyton, if Nia hadn't requested it. 

Tamina doesn't need to be pushed (and hasn't been for 5 years at this point), she'll be a mainstay in the new tag title division. And probably a reign by years end.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows Vince likes samoans, no matter if they don't have talent

* Thinks Tamina would have less screen time than Peyton if it wasn't for Nia :nah2

* Should know that I've accepted the IIconics being jobbers, not being on tv, getting humilliated on house shows and all that stuff, but them being taken out of house shows apparently at the last minute worries me, just when I thought they couldn't get any lower, it makes me think that there is something else.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*One half of IIconics on this site. 

Showed me an unbelievable picture of the duo yesterday. 

Types in green color. *_


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gets IIconic photos from Mordy

Types in red

Is a fan of my avatars and sigs :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently liked the rep I sent him :anna

* Just sent me a Leanna Decker rep :bjpenn

* She had her clothes on :goaway*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Farewell Victoria. Got knocked out in the second round after a 12 minute match with Charlotte. 

I've got something in store for her before her retirement xD

Should play TEW so he can give Peyton all the belts.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm in the library using the computers so I am not going to look up explicit photos of Leanna Decker. I don't want to get banned. :lol

Wants nude pics because he's a perv :lauren


Happy when he gets any rep photo that is not a DJ one :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got turtled.

Doesn't care.

He's in a library.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Spills the truth and has no issues doing it. 

Is one of the last dying bread of 11'ers. :benson 

When is Rajah Coming back?*_


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ashley Benson fan 


Fellow 11'er

Got some rep :benson


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Has some fine taste. :becky2

One of a few 11'er left and sadly the ones that was with this us either gone or got banned. :fact

Climbing the ranks on here as well. *_


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I keep forgetting its Saturday. Feels like a Sunday. 

Lover of Cordelia.

Probably read the comics. I took one look at Dawn being a giant and thought these comics aren't for me.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is correct :becky2


Should know I have two infractions on here, both from 2013. :lmao So I wasn't always so well behaved. Though I don't know how many you need to get banned or how the system even works as both my infractions are listed as expired and are 0 points. :hmm:


Should know I used to converse with one member on here a lot who ended up getting banned. He was a 12'er though.



zrc:

Turtled me again

So I will make effort this time 

Hope the flu is a little better today


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not common around these parts
Writes in red
Seems mad that there are not many other 2011 people here

zrc:
Hoodie Ninja
Thinks it feels like a Sunday
We don't know when Rajah is coming back

Nostalgia:
One of the 2011 people
Funky Ninja
Posts Trans people apparently


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Is correct :becky2
> 
> 
> Should know I have two infractions on here, both from 2013. :lmao So I wasn't always so well behaved. Though I don't know how many you need to get banned or how the system even works as both my infractions are listed as expired and are 0 points. :hmm:
> ...


If they've expired they don't count towards being banned. The larger the number, and frequency the more chance of doing so.

So you're safe. xD

Sends people DJ rep.



virus21 said:


> Not common around these parts
> 
> Writes in red
> 
> Seems mad that there are no more other 2011 people here


Types in standard.black.
Turtled me.
I'm not mad.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not mad.

- Feeling better?

- Posted Magik last night. :mark


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- Still true to his habit of dwelling in this section
- Turned premium lately, I suppose? These labels are almost invisible unless you're looking for them specifically :|
- Hello there : kenobi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that my premium powers were bestowed upon me by the people. roud

- Been some time since he posted in this section.

- Still finds life strange.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

From mother Russia

Got a shoutout from Phantom yesterday

165 posts






Phantom: 

Ninja'd me



I like his avatar :cool2


Insert :asuka related comment


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fan of Jarrett
Over 8,000 posts.
11er


Phantom
Yeah feeling better today. Been on TEW all day though :lmao

Edit I think Nostalgia has me on ignore :lmao


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I don't have you on ignore. :lol I was too lazy to edit earlier but I edited the second time you ninja'd me.



Would mark out if this guy returned










And also this girl


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

So you did. Thanks its great knowing a good brother hasn't blocked me.

I'll only have to hear I ain't the lady to mess with and I'll flood my basement in 0.2 seconds. 

Dunno about Gangrel in 2019. Wouldn't be the same without the ring of fire, as they have the no pyro rule. It already ruined Kane's entrance. Probably wouldn't be allowed his goblet either.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Should know that when I see your name in my head I call you "zerk" not "ZRC"

Likes Womens wrestling more than Mens

Plays TEW


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mr. Two-Belts.

- Enjoys a Big Kahuna burger.

- Bryan fan.


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- People's premium member, The Doc
- Would probably get 10/10 Charisma in "Rate a Current User: Doctor Phantom edition" thread if that's the case
-


> Got a shoutout from Phantom yesterday


What shoutout? Have you been thinking about me? :sk:sk


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Thinks I am insane regarding the two belts etc

Will be proven wrong at Rumble/Mania

The friendlier of the two Asuka super-fans


From Mother Russia

Home of Khabib Bearfuckermedov

First time i've seen him/her


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I will gladly eat my words IF I am proven wrong.


- But I'll be in an absolutely dismal mood if he's right. :sadbecky


- Doesn't watch older movies. :darryl


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Will be in a terrible mood if Asuka loses at the Rumble and Becky is double champ at Mania

* Should remember that it can always be worse

* Like the treatment of the IIconics, which, somehow, gets worse each passing week despite being the worst booked women in the main roster and who haven't been on tv in 2 months, yet they find new ways to put them down :sadbecky:Vince2*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You talkin' about them IIconics again, boy?!

- Some wrestlers are Globetrotters, some are Washington Generals.

- Your girls ain't no Globetrotters!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey Phantom are these Japanese OK for Mae Young Classic 3?



Spoiler



Hiroyo Matsumoto 
Meiko Satomura 
Tsukushi 
Hamuko Hoshi 
Maya Ozaki
Chihira Hashimoto



I tried :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Bad example, my girls are not even on the bench

* Calling me boy today and child yesterday, he sure is older than me

* Thinks I am an easy person to rib... he is not wrong

ZRC

* Doesn't know the code for the spoiler tag

* It is kinda tricky tbf

* It is (spoiler="")(/spoiler) but with [] instead of the parenthesis*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posted some Japanese female wrestlers
I know none of them
Asked if they should be in the Mae Young Classic

Mordecay:
American Ninja Warrior
Can be ribbed
Admits it


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is the number one Nostalgia ribber on the forum

Took over that title from zrc

SayWhatAgain! Is not far behind




Virus: 

Ninja'd me

Agreed with The Rock calling out snowflakes of today

Often posts in the celeb photo thread




zrc said:


> So you did. Thanks its great knowing a good brother hasn't blocked me.


I've never had and never will have anyone on the ignore list. It's pointless. :shrug


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ribbing you is quite like Phantom... Old! (In a good way Dr.)

There's only so many jokes you can make out of chicks with dicks before they're met with eyerolls.Plus I'm trying to stick to the rules xD

Should know the Rock thing was fake news.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should rib Nostalgia once, for the old times

* He still ribs me despite that being like Pokemon as well :shrug

* Seems like he doesn't play Pokemon anymore*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Something something mutants.

When they have surgery they go straight to the Danger Room.

Where they're crushed to death by a Sentinel. 

Mutant detected *stomp*

I'm feeling lazy today.


I don't bash your women these days. I just ignored you the other day, despite actually reading all your posts. :lmao


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Stalks Peyton's social media


Faps to her pics


A day is not complete for him unless he's checked up on his Goddess :lauren




zrc:


Should know I'm getting sick of getting ninja'd at this point

Giving me Rock updates 

I heard anyway but I didn't check his second video


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know I'm also feeling lazy. 

- Doesn't talk about Clea. :sadbecky

- Thinks Peach is no good. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Is right about all 3 things :ciampa

* He does the same with DJ

* Took a 3 year break from the forum

PHANTOM

* Premium ninja

* Has an ugly sig :hmm

* On purpose :lauren*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *PHANTOM
> 
> * Bad example, my girls are not even on the bench
> 
> ...


Its already in a spoiler tag for me xD

You're also the person above.
Go me!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Go him!

- Creech or Kate sig?

- YOU DECIDE!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kate.

Tbh if I was premium I'd be changing my sig every day too. Until I finished making a groovy Tamina one. 

I'm sure most would have something to say about it. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom:

- Will not acknowledge any votes for the IIconics "Screaming in Australian" gif.

- Will acknowledge votes for Sage Pizza.

- Will not acknowledge votes for Becky Lynch.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me. :sadbecky

- Would eventually have a boss Tamina avi if premium.

- Doesn't keep up with modern joshi.

Here's Kate:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Best possible sig










* You know it

* ZRC knows it, but won't admit it*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- See previous post.

- Doesn't love that Creech. :sadbecky

- Harry Potter fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Got ninja'd doing three things about himself :beckylol

* Will never use a Becky Lynch sig

* Unless it is a gif of Becky tapping out to the Asuka lock*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Doesn't like the IIconics being buried
- Would love Peyton to win the Women's championship
- His primal fear if Vince decides to release her*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

OY, WITH THE NINJA-ING!

Mordy:

- That last one... :banderas

- Was going to say something about Kate.

- What was it? :hmm

Evil:

- Ninja'd me.

- Earth's mightiest Sycho Sid fan.

- Runs with Sonic.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Would totally use a gif of Becky tapping out to the Asuka lock

* What I didn't say is that Asuka wasn't going to be the one applyng it, Peyton was :grin2:

* Probably offended of what I said about oor Kate*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Something

Something 

Royce.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Enemy of Baron Mord-O.

- Lover of Ginger Snaps.

- Participates in the karaoke.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Calls me Baron Mord-O :lauren

* Likes Kairi's bikini pics

* Is not creepy about it*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Called Phantom's sig ugly. Knows I can't see Phantom's sig to see what is ugly about it :hmm:

But I love Phantom's avatar. One of the only good avatars he's ever had. :mark:

Should know I'm nowhere near as obsessed with DJ as you are with Peyton so you can't even compare the two. :shrug


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mord of the Flies. 

Likes Peyton bikini shots.

Is creepy about it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Doesn't think all of my avatars have been amazing. :goaway

- Thinks Françoise Hardy is pretty.

- Probably doesn't dig her music tho.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knows Mordy is one creepy mutha'. roud

-Watched Legion for Sage.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- PhD in Mystic Arts

- New sig

- Got ninja'd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants Orton vs. Styles at WM.

- Wants Charlotte to win the RR.

- Poets of the Fall is his favorite rock band... even over Megadeth.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Megadeth is metal

- Doesn't mind Charlotte winning the Rumble :anna

- Shonen Knife fan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I would approve of Styles/Orton at WrestleMania. 


I don't agree with Charlotte winning the Rumble though. :goaway Becky should win. 


Knows Sonya will last longer than Peyton :anna


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- A Sami hater is a friend of mine like him
- He loved my rant
- Loves women wearing white.... OOOOH YEAH!!!*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> - Megadeth is metal
> 
> - Doesn't mind Charlotte winning the Rumble :anna
> 
> - Shonen Knife fan


Metal is a subgenre of rock. Still rock 'n' roll to me, buddy. 

NO:

- Thinks Sonya will last longer than Peyton.

- You should bet Mordy on that... loser has to have an avatar of the Phantom's choosing.

- Doesn't think Kairi should win. :goaway

Evil:

- Ninja'd me.

- Quoted the GOAT. :anna

- Digs giant robots.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows Dolph won't be considered a legend. 

Won't stop them sticking him in the HOF for services rendered. 

Prefers non English metal music


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was phantom'd. Sorry.

- A Bug's Life is the only Pixar film he cares about.

- Digs The Lion King.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Lion King :banderas:
- Disney animated movies >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> wrestling
- At least, they have better characters and stories than wrestling trash.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good character beats bad character.

Moaning damsel in destress. Or Mulan which is the Disney's Women's Revolution. 

Same premise.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Evil:

- Not really fair... but I agree.

- Fellow Disney fan. :banderas

- Probably enjoys Disneyland. :anna

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knows that all fiction is exactly the same. :fact

- Adding the joshi ladies to his game.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - You should bet Mordy on that... loser has to have an avatar of the Phantom's choosing.


I would, but I know Mordy would be too scared to agree to it. He would also die without an avatar of Peyton. :lol



Should know I haven't listened to any Françoise Hardy music



Should know I'm not fond of many things French


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not fond of French things.

Just his women with baguettes.

I wouldn't worry, Peyton probably won't be in the match anyway.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Read that, Mordy?

- NO's calling you a small, tasty bird!

- Will Mordy accept?

zrc:

- Ninja'd me again.

- Knows that Scar was worthy of a :mark.

- Probably would've had a blast at DragCon.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll be going to Drag Con London in the summer, so all good 

Love Scar and Ursula. And I don't even like Little Mermaid! :lmao

Haven't liked a Disney "Classic" since Lilo & Stitch. And FYI Nightmare before Christmas isn't a Disney Classic, and will never be listed as such. Poor Oogie Boogie!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Nah, I won't accept since I agree with zrc, they probably won't be on the match

* I think the are the only SD women who have not been announced as a part of the Rumble besides Charlotte.

* Although, if they are not injured, I can see them jobbing to Asuka or Becky to give them momentum before their Rumble match and maybe announcing that they will be on the Rumble, but at this point, I can see them not being on the PPV entirely

ZRC

* Going to a DragCon

* Should invite Nostalgia

* Maybe he can get late there*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- I'm not so sure about that. It gets lumped in with all of those other films now. They certainly treat it like one at the parks and such.

- I think it counts as much as (if not more so than) Lilo & Stitch.

- Going to DragCon London. :mark

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me. :sadbecky

- Doesn't think his girls will be in the Rumble. :sadbecky

- They have a lotta spots to fill, so you never know.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It isn't a Disney classic. I bought the complete Disney classic collection for Christmas... No Nightmare xD

Lilo & Stitch is an official classic and is getting the live action treatment. 

Drag Con London should be fun. As long as they don't fill it with queens from Wigan with bad teeth wearing their grandmothers summer collection.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It ain't on a box set, so that must be true. :lauren

- The Lon Chaney Phantom isn't on any Universal Monsters boxsets, but it's always represented as a Universal Monster film in theme parks, merchandise, books, and documentaries. 

- Looking forward to the surprise entrants that will be in the Rumble. :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Mordy also won't accept because he knows The IIconics are booked worse and always get eliminated quickly in battle royals so he would lose his Peyton avatar 


Should know DJ replied to my DM. :mark: I thought she had stop replying to me.


Loves Clea :lauren






Mordecay said:


> *
> * Should invite Nostalgia
> *


No thank you. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Gave "Loves Clea" a :lauren.

- :lauren

- Doesn't watch movies. :goaway


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - It ain't on a box set, so that must be true. :lauren
> 
> - The Lon Chaney Phantom isn't on any Universal Monsters boxsets, but it's always represented as a Universal Monster film in theme parks, merchandise, books, and documentaries.
> 
> - Looking forward to the surprise entrants that will be in the Rumble. :mark


ERM well it is the OFFICIAL Disney Classics list by Disney. So yeah. 

Fuck Nightmare before.shitmas.

Then again fuck any of the new stuff too. Scratched my head at Bolt, Home at the Range and Atlantis being Disney Classics. But there we go.



Spoiler:  Official classics list



1Snow White
2Pinocchio
3Fantasia
4Dumbo
5Bambi
6Saludos Amigos
7The Three Caballeros
8Make Mine Music
9Fun & Fancy Free
10Melody Time
11Ichabod & Mr Toad
12Cinderella
13Alice In Wonderland
14Peter Pan
15Lady & The Tramp
16Sleeping Beauty
17101 Dalmatians
18The Sword in the Stone
19The Jungle Book
20The Aristocats
21Robin Hood
22The Many Adventures of Winnie The Pooh
23The Rescuers
24The Fox & The Hound
25The Black Cauldron
26Basil The Great Mouse Detective
27Oliver & Company
28The Little Mermaid
29Rescuers Down Under
30Beauty & the Beast
31Aladdin
32The Lion King
33Pocahontas
34The Hunchback of Notre Dame
35Hercules
36Mulan
37Tarzan
38Fantasia 2000
39The Emperor's New Groove
40Atlantis
41Lilo & Stitch
42Treasure Planet
43Brother Bear
44Home On The Range
45Chicken Little
46The Wild
47Meet The Robinsons
48Bolt
49The Princess & the Frog
50Tangled
51Wreck-It Ralph
52Frozen
53 Big Hero 6
54Zootropolis
55Moana


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Same with the OFFICIAL Universal Monsters boxsets. :lauren

- Was unnecessarily rude. :sadbecky

- Should know that I thought he meant classic films made by Disney, not specific titles for a home video release. 

Why are we even arguing? I made it an honorable mention! It wasn't even my pick!


P.S. It probably wasn't included because it was originally released under the Touchstone label.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Haha its all cool bud. 

Disney will just.milk anything they've got anyway. 

Surprised they still have rides for it though. Didn't they get rid of some the past few years?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

zrc said:


> Just his women with baguettes.


I know you've seen a lot in your time but surely not one shaped like that. :lauren


Enjoys trips to London 


Probably still sticking to Dry January


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Maybe not a baguette but very large cucumbers minus the green. 

I enjoy trips to London, prefer trips to Brighton though. My grandfather once said "why do you wanna go down there? Its full of puffs and prozzies!" I replied "you just answered your own question!".

Yep still Dry January


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Disney does a NBC layover for the Haunted Mansion every year, Halloween season through Christmas season.

- Still on the wagon.

- Should know that I'm very tired and I'm supposed to be writing. :sadbecky

NO:

- Needs more Clea.

- Doesn't read comics.

- Loves Zelda.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've been awake for 29 hours now and still playing TEW :lmao

I've gone on a spending spree to fill up NXT. 

You should get TEW.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants everyone to play TEW

* Has been 29 hours straight awake

* Did that without drinking :monkey*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Follows Peyton on Instagram

Follows Peyton on Twitter

Probably never faps to Billie :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'll check out TEW.

- I'm probably going to leave in a few.

- I don't want to adult...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well have a nice day whatever you're doing Phanny. 

We all wuv you. 

Harry Potter is on TV. I'm waiting for my favourite part. The end credits.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hates the Harry Potter movies

* Thinks that Devlin and Balor are sexy af :hmm

* Is even more pessimistic (or realistic) about my faves than *


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its because I know Irish men are filthy bastards :lmao

It would be nice to see Peyton enter the Rumble, but they can also fill that spot with another surprise instead. And in the end I'd rather have the surprise. They offer more to the entertainment of the match. Sorry to say. 

You can usually tell who's not that high on the pole when they don't have a spot (or match) at the Rumble.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't miss Fourth Wall

Thinks he will be back soon 

He's probably spending more time in Greggs :hmm:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ah Gregg's 

I have often frequented in a Gregg's 

Especially for some stuffed sausage


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know when you brought up baguettes I thought of Greggs. :lmao That's the only thing I've had from there before. 

The downside of the nearest Greggs being 25 miles away

If he finally bangs his neighbour then we should all admit his break was worthwhile


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably has PM'd TFW

* Doesn't want to admit that he wants to go to the DragCon with zrc*



Nostalgia said:


> Probably never faps to Billie :lmao


** Wrong, she is option n1 when I think about threesomes :grin2:. Besides, it's not like she isn't smoking hot as well*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know he PM'ed me before posting in here and I responded :shrug 


That's not my thing mordy. :eyeroll 



Should know Billie has a weird looking face. :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Photoshop works wonders on Hamster Kay. She has a fat face. 

But not as bad as her model in 2k19.

Shame about your nearest Gregg's. I'm used to them being everywhere. There's 6 within 15 minutes of my place.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

And Mordy had the nerve to say Billie was skinner than Peyton :lauren


Billie also has that wide jawline similar to Nikki Bella. Not a feminine look, it gives off transsexual vibes. I would know, I've seen enough of them. :lmao


Should know I'm still hearing news stories about the vegan sausage roll. Ugh vegans. :goaway


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Billie is quite thick, indeed.

And I agree on the face. 

Yeah I did some digging on the vegan sausage roll, its 100 calories more than a normal sausage roll (almost 700 calories). So thought fuck it, might as well eat the meat. 

This is how I remember Billie


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Some vegans look emaciated so they could do with the calories 

Should know DJ called me compassionate

May or may not agree with that :hmm:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I know a few fat vegans. How they get so big on nothing but seeds and lettuce I'll never know.

I think you're a cool bean buddy Nos.

And I'm sure you're lovely to the DJ.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks Billie is thick :beckywhat

* I guess we have different concepts of what thick is

* Knows that Nostalgia is cool with DJ... and only with her*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm cool with many people Mordy. :cool2 That's why TFW decided to talk with me outside of WF. 


Should know thick is not an insult. Probably thinks Nia is thick. No, she's just fat. :lauren


Should know I can't control my curiosity anymore and I want some ''content'' from DJ. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I don't take thick as insult, I just don't think Billie is thick, she is skinny. I also don't think Peyton is thick, I think when you use thick with a woman you are talking about a more curvier person, like Toni or Natalya.

* Talks with TFW outside of the forum

* Wants to see DJ's 1% :eyeroll. Why am I not surprised?*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably used to seeing thick mamas in his country so he has an exaggerated opinion on what a skinny girl is :lol


Well I don't now because of his ''break'' from the internet. 


If it was on a video where she possibly talked for a few seconds or something (I'm so curious how she sounds, I think she might be Scottish) and it would be cool if she said my name. Would be hot too.  I guess you're probably throwing up now.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Do you wahnt ta see mah haggis? *lifts up skirt*

I think you're cool no matter what the jobber says.

The green meanie.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* If you want a message you should tell her to do that Cameo stuff some wrestlers are doing

* Basically they charge you for a 20 seconds personalized video, saying whatever you want, as long as it is not inappropiated

* Peyton has one, so as Sonya and Paige. Peyton's fare for video is 50 dollars, Sonya's is 40, Paige's is 100

ZRC

* Calls me green

* And a jobber

* I am like Hulk in Infinity War when he faced Thanos then*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It's a bit sad you know that Mordy :lmao 


Doesn't have 50 dollars to send to Peyton 


Should know I'm not interested in some 20 second message from DJ. :side:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Paige ain't worth any more than tree fiddy. 

So that means Royce should be asking for around 0.99

You wish you were Hulk. More like the sweetcorn guy


I was turtled by the Nostalgia. 
I'm not mad.
Wants to know what the DJ sounds like.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* It's not sad, it's pathetic :shrug

* And given that all of them are promoting that on their social media accounts, it is really not that hard to find

* Is damn right I would send Peyton 50 dollars if I had them, she can't seem to catch a break lately. Besides her shitty booking she is having problems with some work they in her house, a three fell off causing damage and the contractors don't want to fix the fuck up they did.

ZRC

* Thinks Peyton should only charge 99 cents :lauren

* I could afford that, so you would see me post videos of her all the time, I am not sure you would want that :lol

* Thinks Irish people are filthy bastards*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She can spend the 50 on some lingerie to wear for the Dillinger.

Damn right the Irish are pure filth. Not as much as Eastern Europeans though. They'd sit on your face as soon as look at you. 

Would buy The Royce videos. That's just not iconic.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I think she is doing that shit because she still hasn't have enough money to pay for her wedding. Same reason why she has sold some of her old ring attires :lol. Even Dillinger has his cameo page as his pinned tweet, although I don't see his being very popular

* I mean, she has been engaged for like a year now, one would think she would have gotten married by now, given the amount of wrestlers who have been dating/engaged for less time and already have gotten married

* I found funny that Bret Hart also has that cameo shit, never thought of him as someone who would do that kind of stuff*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Over the years I've seen many do them. Literally like A list actors, platinum record singers and the likes.

Oh trust me, you know the gays are gonna be thirsty for some Dillinger video. Same with Finn, Seth, Styles, Dolph and Gargano (all very popular on the gay scene). 

No different to how others drool over the ladies.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows a lot more about the gay scene than I do, I only knew about Finn being popular and that's because of the rumour that he was gay and all of his rainbow merchandise.

* I saw the home page of that Cameo thing, I know that a lot of more famous people do that, I just never thought that, personality wise, that was someone that Bret would do, but if he can get some extra cash good for him.

* Should know that, while I have said that I am a good cook, I suck at doing desserts, I tried to do banana bread yesterday and it tastes awful. What bothers me is when in the recipe they don't tell you the amount of stuff you need by gr/ml, but they tell you "1 cup of this, 1 spoon of that", and every site has a different equivalency on how much is a cup/spoon and fucks me up.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Maybe she doesn't want to rush getting married which would be smart. Some people stay engaged for much longer.

She's making good money so you don't need to worry about her. WWE sometimes keep women off TV for months but keep them on the payroll before eventually (sometimes after years) releasing them. Summer Rae recently comes to mind. 

I doubt the IIconics would be kept off TV that long. I think it's more of a WWE only caring about a couple of women in the company issue right now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** They have been dating for 4 years and living together for 2, one would think that's enough to know who are you marrying to. Maybe it's different here, but for me that seems like a long time. Or maybe they already have gotten married but she still uses her engagement ring to fool people

* Like I've said before, I expect that the IIconics return this or the next week to job to Asuka or Becky, but maybe I am wrong and they keep them off until the Rumble. If they don't appear until the Rumble and not appear in the Rumble match then I will be very worried.

* Apparently wishes that there was Greggs closer to his home, whatever a Greggs is*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows everything about Peyton. I didn't know they had been dating for that long. 

Only for more variety. Where I live it's an isolated area so we don't much access to popular chains like Greggs, McDonalds or Starbucks. 

Knows I like my variety. :shrug


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd bring you Gregg's buddy.

I used to be like Mord for Victoria. Then i met her and my life was fulfilled. 

Should know Clash of the Titans remake is on TV. Its gotta be the worst film I've watched so far this year.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Seems like he was obsessed with Victoria until he met her.

* Is right, the new Clash of Titans is trash

* Probably agrees that Toni Storm is overrated*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That Titans remake is morally reprehensible and spits in the face of everything I believe in. :goaway

- I met Ray Harryhausen once and it was one of the happiest days of my life. 

- Should know that one of the gifts my sister got me for the holidays was a Cameo video... I would share it, but it gives away my mortal name.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm so nervous when I write a reply to DJ. Everything has to be well thought out, perfectly written and it not come across as overly weird. :lmao So I end up taking a long time to reply to her. 


She probably thinks I'm such a slow typer but the WF regulars would say otherwise. :cool2 


Has a sister. I learn a new Phantom fact... most days. :hmm:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I had one done for me once. I requested Ozzy Osbourne do one that says "Marty wanted me to tell you, piss off!" :lmao

I'm starting to get sleepy now. 

Yep Clash of the Titans was awful. Not nearly as bad as Gods of Egypt though.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Doctor Phantom said:


> I would share it, but it gives away my mortal name.


Don't break kayfabe! Your real name is Phantom too.

zrc

- Sleepy

- Thought Gods of Egypt was awful

- Whored out on rep


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* The Phantom has said before that he has a sister though :shrug

* I am the same when I tweet to Peyton, sometimes I take like 15 minutes when I reply to one of her tweets. Hell, sometimes I plan with weeks of anticipation what to say when I know a special date is coming, like an anniversary of an event she was a part of, a match she had or her birthday.

* Is about to go to sleep

ZRC

* Also getting sleepy

* Also had a cameo, like the Phantom

* Likes Greggs

EMERALD

* Wants Charlotte to win the Rumble

* Wants Becky to win at Mania

* Happy that Liverpool won today*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I haven't read every Phantom post ever :eyeroll 


Knows I've posted my real name before 


Keeps the pro and con threads alive


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- New Clash is worse than Gods of Egypt to me because of the lack of Harryhausen. I generally support remakes (we wouldn't have Chris Lee's Drac without 'em), but turning a Harryhausen picture into a CGI extravaganza seems like a bad idea. Harryhausen's magic-show effects are the main reason why people dig films like Clash and 7th Voyage of Sinbad. Tell stories from the mythology he drew from, but don't try to recreate what Harryhausen did. 

- The Cameo I got for Christmas was from The Godfather. :mark

- I'm still sleepy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I have to go cook dinner

* The regulars here should make collect and buy me a Peyton cameo for my next birthday.

* They probably won't because I won't shut up about it and I don't deserve it :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shall we buy you a tablet as well?

I better hustle myself online for that. :lmao

Enjoy your food.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The only tablet Mordy should get is a Viagra one 

I would contribute to the Mordy donation, but he ribs me to death about DJ so no :shrug 

Has been up for ages and needs sleep


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Do it if you can too :lol, the tablet I had wasn't that expensive, it was 100 dollars

* I am just messing around and procastinating since I don't want to cook, it still hot here and I hate to cook when there are warm weathers

* Anyways, I may just go, see ya in an hour or so

NOSTALGIA

* 5 faps per day means I don't need any viagra >

* Is also been up for a while now

* Probably the first person I will do 3 things about tomorrow when I wake up, is either him or zrc*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- I'm typing on my tablet right now. :fact

- That last one also describes me. :darryl

- Hasn't read every Phantom post. :sadbecky

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me. :O

- Still doesn't have any IIconics swag?

- Off to cook.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Artiste 
The exemplary 
The Dr Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You're too kind.

- Should know that the Sis got the Cameo thing because she knows I love Papa Shango... but he did the whole video as the Godfather. It was pretty sweet, still. 










- Watches a lot o' TV.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm incapable of taking a break from this site. Man, I'm a fucking mess. I blame you lot.

- Should know @zrc ; has got me read like a book, clearly. Please just ignore me in the future.

- Should know I can't sleep because I was thinking about you guys. :lauren You can take that as a compliment or find it creepy. Up to you.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** You are not a mess Wall, you are just as screwed up as most of the regulars here, take that as you like lol

* Here, have something to brighten your mood


















* Billie looking fine af today :homer*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know you're not anywhere close to me unless you start nearly crying over the fact you can't talk with people on a Wrestling Forum. Yeah. :lauren Probably some people that will find that cringe. Not really arsed. But that's me, and that's my life. I wish I could change it, but I'm trying my best. That's as real as it gets, and that's how much I value you guys. I want you to know that.

- Should know I just missed the hot pictures of women really :side: :lol

- Should just say 'See you in a few days' the next time I have one of my farewell posts. I barely made it past a day. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm not too surprised that she's back, but I'm glad she is. :anna

- Knows that it's possible to enjoy the real world AND post here with us goons. She should try for both. Moderation... good! :anna

- We value her and we know that flesh-and-blood folks will value her, too. Why not both?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I love you Phantom. I'll shout it from the rooftops. I'm in the sentimental mood right now. I'll embrace the cringe. Let it flow.










- Should know I can't stand most real-world folks, they are not as groovy as the posters on this site. 

- Knows I'd be back in a few days because I'm way too fickle and emotional.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Behind this internet persona is a human face. We exist in flesh and there are more like us.

- You just have to find the good folks. They're out there.

- Is Daniel Bryan.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I've found them. None of us live in close proximity of each other. :sadbecky Why are you guys so far away.

- Knows when I come back, I make this thread too deep & real. I apologise. I should make a Tumblr to express my weird and lonely thoughts, and vent to myself.

- Should know that Bryan gif might be my new sig. I can't hide behind the Anna disguise anymore Phantom. Kayfabe broke. :O


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's fine to get real with us.

- It's a break from the Clea 'n' Peyton posts.

- Thinking of moving on from Anna. :O


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I brought Anna back, partially. It wouldn't be the same, would it?

- Should know I've accepted I might not sleep tonight. My mind is too active, and I'm thinking about too many things. Mostly irrelevant things. Things that can't be accomplished until tomorrow. Every day is a new day.

- Supports me, and my weird little outbursts. roud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** On a reflexive mood

* Wish most of us live near each other to help you in times like these

* Brought Anna back... sort of*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna(?):

- I'm going to be out for about 4 or 5 hours, but I'll be here afterwards. 

- I still got an hour.

-









Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Did some cooking.

- I'll do something for him if he can answer this one question about me: 

What is my favorite movie of 1935?

Easier than it sounds, Mordy...


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves Kate
- Loves Italian and Japanese women
- She kinda looks like a hybrid of two*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I've been writing Short Stories more and incorporating my real life feelings in to them. I think it's working as a relief. Doubtful I'll ever share that work however, because I never think it's good enough.

- Knows I'm in a very weird mood. I don't understand myself half of the time.

- Should know this is the first time I've had Bryan as a signature. Despite marking for him for ages.

Metal:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know I'll never miss this about this section. :beckylol Not getting ninja'd is one of the best things

- Should know I've been craving playing some retro games like Streets of Rage. I miss the old days where games were more simpler. I have so many games on my PS4, but none of them really interest me. It kind of blows. I remember when I used to replay the simplest games non-stop, I expect too much these days.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not here for the ninja-ing.

- Here for the dweebs.

- Does she think Mordy can answer my question? :hmm


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Should know I've been writing Short Stories more and incorporating my real life feelings in to them. I think it's working as a relief. Doubtful I'll ever share that work however, because I never think it's good enough.
> 
> - Knows I'm in a very weird mood. I don't understand myself half of the time.
> 
> ...


Couple of games that I could recommend to lit that gaming fire (which they helped get back to my love of games)

All on PS4:

*- Freedom Planet
- Gravity Rush 1 and 2 (The game series that sparked a new love towards games)

They still have cutscenes but there are more gameplay than cinematics.*

Doctor Phantom:

*- Sorry friend but my gaming brother is in need.
- Understands the AWESOMENESS of Freedom Planet
- Craving on Freedom Planet 2*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM*



Doctor Phantom said:


> What is my favorite movie of 1935?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, Mordy...


** I don't know much bout old movies, but looking around I would have to say Bride of Frankenstein?

* Asking me a question

* Would be a bit offended if I don't answer correctly

SIMON

* Helping a friend in need roud

* Should play some games with him

* Has he seen the anime Erased? It's probably the last anime that I've seen and I liked, especially the ending song, it's so beautiful*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Giving me game suggestions roud

- Should know I always shrug those indie titles off for the bigger releases, but I might start checking out the smaller titles that go under the radar. They seem reminiscent of older games and more nostalgic.

- Should know I might re-download Crash tomorrow, and get angry at something, it'll help me unleash that pent-up frustration. Fuck you Crash!!

Mordy:

- Knows I'll be in bed soon. I need the rest.

- Should know I feel way better after coming back, today was horrendous and I'm glad it's over. Just such a mixture of emotions, and uncertainty. 

- Would cook me a nice meal if we lived closer. Save me from the Microwave Meals and Frozen Pizzas Mordy. Please.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Evil:

- I understand completely.

- Freedom Planet IS boss.

- Golden Axe fan?










Anna:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knows that the old SEGA games are... :banderas

- Should know that MORDY IS RIGHT!!!! :mark


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The Fourth Wall:

*- Something that I hit me about games, they are like books, in a way. You kinda have to play couple of games until you find something that'll click with you. If let's say RDR2 didn't click but a lesser title game did, then that's totally fine
- Crash fan
- Wonder if he ever played Mickey Mouse: Castle of Illusion on Genesis*

Doctor Phantom:

*- GOLDEN AXE!!!!
- That is one bitch of a game to beat
- Better to grab the golden axe than the bullshit of golden brass, right? *


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Didn't told me if I was right

* Probably I wasn't

* Is dissapointed :sadbecky

SIMON

* Has played a lot of games

* Has listened to a lot of music

* Will be dissapointed when he hears that I've listening and singing to Nickelback's discography the last 3 hours*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I did. Look above.

- Good work. :anna

- A deal's a deal.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Excuse me while I butt in on the little group going over here :lol

- Got ninja'ed 
- How is the weather where you are, Mordy? Is it as hot as it in NZ? Cos I'm dying over here lol
- Always green

I know I'm gonna get ninja'ed myself already, aw fuck.

EDIT: I did, thankfully I refreshed before I posted!

Phantom:

- Overuses :anna
- Is happy that Mordy was right
- I'm still getting used to him being a premium member :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

???:

- Damn.

- Not working.

- Got another version of it, Mordy?

AG:

- Ninja'd me.

- Not used to me being Sorcerer Supreme.

- Should use :anna more often.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm off to bed. I'm shattered and mentally drained.

- Should know I'm forever grateful that you guys put up with my shit sometimes, and always welcome me back with open arms. I really adore you guys.

- Enjoy the rest of your night fellas. :anna

Edit: And girls. Night @Ambrose Girl ; thanks for worrying about me buddy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodnight.

- Kate and Aubrey pics later. :anna

- I'll try again with that sig in a few, Mordy. Think I need to resize it or something.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* Good night brother Wall, take care of yourself

* If you can't sleep here almost always there is someone if you want to talk

* Hopefully you are in a better mood tomorrow

PHANTOM

* Ninja'd me

* Trying to use the Iiconics gif as sig :mark:*



Doctor Phantom said:


> Got another version of it, Mordy?.


*This one should work, the max size for sigs is 500x400*












Ambrose Girl said:


> How is the weather where you are, Mordy? Is it as hot as it in NZ? Cos I'm dying over here lol


*I don't think it is as hot here as it is there, here we have 32°C as the highest, which for me is a lot. Right now is 9:30 pm, so it's not as hot, it's actually nice atm*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- There it is.

- Groovy.

- I'm off. Stay sick.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** It's so beautiful roud

* Phantom the GOAT :tucky

* Even if it last just a few hours, I already screencap it, so the memory of this moment lives on*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Happy about IIconics sig
Listening to a lot of Nickelback


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably thinks that Nickelback sucks

* Has been posting a lot recently on the Peyton thread :yay

* Probably loved Billie's latest pic








*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning Wrestling Forum.

The regulars are all deceased when I awaken again.Typical.

Love his Photoshop laden pictures of the koalas.

@The Fourth Wall; I knew you'd be back. Welcome back


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I hadn't even been aware that he left, because I didn't read the other pages.

Should know I'll never be able to break from here.

Should know that I'm completely wasting my time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wasting his time. :mark

- Should find a Mass Effect sig for me.

- Gave Asuka a proper ranking. :fact


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Didn't like my post in that thread. :no: 8*D

He will now that I brought it up.

Should know I'll look something up.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I just got home. Get off my back. :goaway

-Is correct about that second one.

- Finding something now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hasn't been on as much as usual the last few days. 

Can use this Mass Effect sig.










This is fine. I don't want to just look up sigs all day.

Should know I hope he'll play it as much as he can, get sucked into it and tell me I was right for urging him into it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It is done.

- Metal man.

- Loves him some Red Lobster.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows my love for Red Lobster. 

And Metal. 

Is now sporting a sig with characters in it that he doesn't know yet.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Original text I included in my sig:

- "I don't know any of these people."

- Changed it, kept it straight. Did the same for the IIconics sig. :lauren


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can't believe you, with all your pop culture knowledge has never played Mass Effect. 

Should know the best character in the series is Wrex, who is the big guy in the red and the spiked helmet next to Shepard, the guy in the direct middle, but your favourite will be either Tali or EDI. Tali is the one in the headdress and the purple mask, and EDI is the robot with the orange visor across her eyes. 

Should know that unlike the IIconics, Mass Effect actually is iconic and he will appreciate it, if given the time. It's very science fiction. Deep characterization, weird species, etc. And EDI is voiced by Tricia Helfer who played the cylon in Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- In the two seconds I saw of him, Wrex seemed cool.

- Knows that ME seems like my scene.

- Should know that my favorite character isn't always female... 

...I also love monsters. Wrex is monster-y, so I may dig him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Favourite character isn't always female. He also loves monsters.

Krogan (Wrex's race) are very focused on battle and bloodshed. Wrex is a great fighter, but he's also a visionary who's focused on his people surviving when the rest of them are just focused on killing. Wrex is determined, fierce, smart (for a Krogan. Krogan are thought of as useless for anything but war), and funny.

Should know I hope he loves Mordin as well, because Mordin is my second favourite character. Mordin is a Salarian, a lizard race. They have a history with Wrex's people, I won't spoil it. Mordin is standing to the right of the Geth, who I will identify as "robot" (Legion) for you, because you don't know what Geth are, on the top left who has a white light coming out of his eye. He's a brilliant scientist, but also probably the funniest character in the series.

I'm just guessing that Tali will be your favourite character because she's a very vulnerable character who goes through incredible hardship and has amazing strength of character, and I can see you caring for her story on a deep level. Who knows, maybe I'm wrong. :shrug


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- loves metal music
- loves asuka
- would be annoyed at what WWE has done to bray wyatt


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Probably gets a lot of compliments on his signature in rep. :beckylol

- Has an avatar of the GOAT










- Knows I should play Mafia again one of these days.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Didn't stay gone. xD

Is a cool bean.

Went all soppy earlier.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*
^^
Ninja'd me. 

Mostly up at that is time of the day. 

Had a very interesting convo with him on that Shake Up thread. :fact

@The Fourth Wall ; 
Changed his signature in which I fully agree with. :benson

Changed his avatar as well. :benson1

A friendly person around here. *_


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Morning guys. 

- Knows fickle is a good word to describe the posters of Wrestling Forum. Especially those in the WWE sections. :lol

- Should know he's a lot friendlier than I'll ever be. I shut people away to hide from the world, without considering how that would make them feel.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Whereas I don't care how anybody is feeling. :lmao

I don't venture out much anymore on here. I'd rather drink rat poison. 

All my buds are mostly in this section.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows the WWE sections make you feel certain things. 










- Has got me read like a book. A very uninteresting book. :aryep

- Should teach me his ways.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm only happy in there when I'm doing the rankings :lmao

You're fine the way you are. But if you ever need a chat just inbox me.

Should know TEW has a Queen of the Ring now.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Told us that TEW has a Queen of the Ring now.

Would rather drink rat poison. :lol

Hope that Nia Jax punches out IIconics if they were drafted to Raw this year.*_


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

There's some decent posters in the general section. They just get drowned out by idiots. 

That's if Tamjax don't get drafted to Smackdown. I could see a scenario where Team CRAB ended up on the same brand. But doing that kneecaps Smackdowns division, which is precisely why they'd do it. 

Writes in red. I don't have to squint to read it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Will complain about the green

* Should know that the Phantom had the GOAT sig for a few hours roud

* I even took a screencap of it :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wrong about the green. 

Should know I've got 120 women hired in TEW :lmao

Peyton just got a match on Raw. It wasn't a squash.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I had an awful sleep last night. I really struggled to get to sleep, I don't why, I blame that Twitter girl I was DM'ing. :side:

Then when I eventually did sleep I dreamed about weird things, including wrestling. :hmm:

Probably had a better sleep than me considering he was so sleep deprived.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I always dream about weird things. I write them down, and some of them end up as plots for the stories I write.

Didn't get much sleep. 

I got 5 hours sleep in two days.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I also had a shitty sleep last night, my body started inching and I woke up constantly. Add the mosquitos who kept flying near my ear and yeah, shitty night.

* Probably happy that TFW is back

* Should know that this made me sad


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084291789207597057
They were even promoted to the show today, but they are not gonna be there











 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084297950518542336
:Vince2:fuckthis*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a mosquito problem where he lives

Another reason not to visit peru :thelist

Should know in the wrestling portion of my dream Rusev won the Royal Rumble by last eliminating Roman Reigns. What the hell. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I did told you, besides the food and me, my country sucks

* Probably didn't read why I am sad

* I always have weird dreams when I eat very late at night and go to sleep inmediately after, more so if it is fatty food*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I have weird vivid dreams every night, and I couldn't sleep last night because of the annoying ass wind & too many things on my mind.

- Should know we're apparently getting snow soon in the UK. Whyyyy :mj2

- :darryl at the fact they won't allow Peyton to wrestle.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They've forecast snow for months. I'm yet to see a.single flake.

Plenty of snowflakes online though.

Was windy where you were. I only know its really windy when the fireplace starts rattling.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- A lot of snowflakes online indeed. I'm one of them. :side:

- Should know I could hear glass bottles & bins rolling down the street last night. :lmao It was windy as hell. Was expecting to hear the car alarms going off next. End of the World :O

- Knows when they forecast snow, it ends up being the exact opposite. I'm just waiting for them predict hot weather, then it'll start snowing. Standard.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is a snowflake


Knows Mordy can't go a day without mentioning DJ


That should tell you how he feels about her :beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

We should chip in so Mord can have a night with a ******. Like some fucked up 2019 version of Paddington Bear.

Isn't a snowflake.

Mentions DJ and such, to garner a reaction. I caught wise to it long ago. xD


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know the standard of the ones in Peru would scar him for life :lmao

Is older and wiser 

Should take Mordy to DragCon


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* A night with a ******? :goaway

* Better pay for a Peyton cameo or a new tablet :aryep

* Knows exactly what Nostalgia is doing :jericho2

NOSTALGIA

* Obsessed with trans people

* Probably has gone to a DragCon already

* Judges other people's sausage obsessions but not his :lauren*


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Peyton is pregnant

I see it in her eyes

Tye been planting all kinds of dick seeds in there


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I imagine Tye has planted a lot of seeds (who wouldn't?) but I don't think she would be asking to wrestle if she was pregned :shrug

* If she is well, her career is done, simple as that

* Is a bit deluaional about Becky*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm not obsessed Mordy :kobe


Should know I'm happy to be talking with this lovely Polish girl again who I recently got back into contact with. I really like her and we get along well but I find it hard to tell her my feelings. :hmm: 


Wants a new tablet after his old one was unfairly stolen from him.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wouldn't go to Drag Con like Mord thinks. Because a transexual isn't the same as a transvestite.

Tell the Polish girl you want her. Worst that can happen is she says no.

Won't chip in for a new tablet for Mord.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

"girl" huh? :bs:

English

Probably opposes brexit given his liking for European "women"

*Zerk*
Loves Tamina

And Nia

Has horrible taste


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I know they're terrible.

Doesn't know anything about me, because he named three very lazy things. 

Assuming you're a he anyway.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Still waiting for Rajah
- He might be in a Burger King joint
- Sonic fan*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Listened to Battery 9 hours ago.
Knows never heard of them.
Posted three things.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Calling out other people for being lazy here, the irony :beckylol

* Tbf, he has been trying harder here :shrug

* Has never heard about a band called Battery, me neither*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Took a screencap of one of my sigs.

- Does not find Sonya entertaining. 

- Green, he will die. :O


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bull Nakano 

Kairi Sane

Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hello, you delightfully lazy individual. :anna

- Used me in This or That... :no

- Writes stories.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello Phanny.

I made Kairi QotR in TEW. 

She will feud with Charlotte. Flair demanding she's the only true queen and Kairi noe being the Pirate Queen.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wrote one thing, will edit.

- Probably does that so he doesn't get ninja'd.

- Didn't answer my seriously boss question. :bunk

I saw your thing... Kairi vs. Rosemary... :lenny


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well I wasn't gonna have Nia go any further, and Tamina didn't make it past round one. They didn't deserve up go any further.

I'll have them destroy Boss n Hug soon enough.

Was unsure about Rosemary, because she's on NXT at the.moment.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Boss 'n' Hug will soon be destroyed.

- Found a new schtick in This or That.

- Knows Mordy would have a grand ol' time at DragCon.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** That third thing :nah2

* I get bored when I am away from my home for too long

* Never forget










roud*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorry Mord. Everyone has a great time at Drag Con. Miserable fucks like you wouldn't be allowed in.

You don't get your possessions robbed at home either. 

Something something Peyton bullcrap


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that DragCon is good times. :dance

- Knows that a faceless internet weirdo rockin' an IIconics sig for a few hours was the highlight of Mordy's existence. :fact

- Answered "Both" to Luna or Sherri... :anna


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has begun typing in tongues 
May need an exorcist
The power of Christ compels you


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Donna Troy

* Kara Zor-El

* Not the one of the tv show though*



Doctor Phantom said:


> - Knows that a faceless internet weirdo rockin' an IIconics sig for a few hours *was the highlight of Mordy's existence*. :fact


*Peyton liking/replying my tweets is, but this is a close second :anna*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

That one does suck
Apparently the ratings are bad
Nothing of value was lost


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- YOUR MAMA SEWS SOCKS THAT SMELL!

-









- Your mama's in here, virus...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Posted before I could edit my post

* Probably hasn't read it

* Made a miserable fucker happy for a few hours roud*



virus21 said:


> Nothing of value was lost


*The show peaked with this scene, it went downhill after that










That should have been her uniform :homer*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

What scene
I don't see shit
Update the post


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Weird that he couldn't see it, I could

* I changed it either way :shrug

* Probably doesn't find Benoist all that hot anyways*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh that one
I cant help but agree
She's cute I guess, but not the etheral goddess that show will state she is


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*- What an excellent day for an exorcism.

- I'm not Phantom.

- Now kindly undo these straps!*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Is one of the biggest Asuka fans on this site. 

Also loves Price. 

He has been here for a month.  *_


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Edit: Fucking pics


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I posted something that probably will make Becky fans mad

* I couldn't help myself

* I kinda expect all kinds of rationalizations from their part*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wants Becky fan mad
Most already are
Can see the unseen


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ships Red Hood and Supergirl.

- Loves ThunderCats.

- Rogue is his favorite X-Person.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is not surprised that I created that thread on the general section

* That's why I am Doc Ock and you are Mysterio

* I already got negged for it :heston, Why am I not surprised? :lmao. The fun part is that I didn't even commented on it, they are just mad that I posted it*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Compares himself and Phantom to Spider-Man villains 
We are Venom
Still posting in that green


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I started the Spider-Man villain nicknames. :fact

- Wanna be Venom?

- Is not there for Captain Marvel.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*VIRUS

* Actually Phantom was the one who said that he was the Doc Ock of the anti Becky movement, the leader, but I said that he wasn't because he really didn't post much anti Becky stuff. Then I don't remember what I posted that made him realize that I was the leader and he named me the Doc Ock and he named himself Mysterio.

* Apparently likes Venom

* Probably has watched the movie

PHANTOM

* Ninja'd me

* Probably doesn't know that, up until her call up, I was the Dock Ock of the anti Asuka movement as well

* But she was so screwed up on the main roster that I felt bad for her and I stopped my campaign*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not yet
My video store already rented it out
Oh well, I have plenty of other things to watch


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Something something Peyton bullcrap.

Wrote in green.

I didn't read it.


Turtled by a virus
Wants to watch Venom
There's still rental stores?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- The Legion of Becky Non-Fans is basically the OG Sinister Six (the best version).

- But with about two members. The Sinister Two.

- Who wants to be Kraven?

zrc:

- Ninja'd me

- Wanna join the Legion?

- You can be Magneto... because I know you ain't gonna be a Spider-Man villain.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** There is actually 3 confirmed members of the Anti-Becky movement: You, me and Tyrion

* You should choose a Spidey villain for him

* Not sure which one should fit him the best*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Which ever moans the most.

Sinister Six always lose in the end. Perfect name for you all. 

Something something Peyton bullcrap.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

zrc said:


> Something something Peyton bullcrap.
> 
> Wrote in green.
> 
> ...


Yes. Though I live in a small town, so theres that. Family Video is also still around
Not much of talker today
Its Sunday, so no one it


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- That is part of why we are Spider-Man villains.

- We ain't winning this war.

- But we're gonna fail in spectacular and fabulous fashion.

virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know that I worked at a video store for years.

- Should know there's a magnificent one in North Hollywood, CA.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Any around here died when Blockbuster did. Something else the internet killed.

I don't feel 100% still, so just spending my time on TEW.

Think I've booked like six months worth of storylines this weekend. :lmao


Turtled by the jobber.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm a jobber again. 

- Can't make up his mind about me.

- Big Show of this thread.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Worked at a video store
I worked in retail so I know how that is
I kind of miss video stores


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Called Phantom a jobber :monkey

* Or was expecting to be ninja'd by me

* There is no rental stores here, but there are a shit ton of people selling pirate copies of movies for like a dollar each :lol

PHANTOM

* Knows that we will never win the Becky war

* Unless that WWE stops pushing her

* Let's be honest, probably the woman they should to push next will probably be worse than her

VIRUS

* Used to work in a retail store

* Missed video stores

* I kinda do too actually, there was one near my house when I was little, it was fun to see the whole catalogue they had and choose a movie to watch on VHS*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus:

- There's a museum-like quality to them that streaming services lack.

- Going to a video store used to be a night out... at least, it was for my family.

- Might enjoy Venom. It's dumb fun.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know that zrc has called me a jobber before.

- Hates Becky more than I do.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got a Wasp rep

- Kate sig

- No. 1 Asuka fan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hi Emerald. :becky2

- Number #1 Becky & Charlotte hugging fan

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Said he was leaving
He didn't
You lying liar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Late.

- Where have you been?

- Needs to read more Doctor Strange. :fact


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You're all jobbers. It's why we ransacked this thread in the first place. 

I wish HMV wasn't going next. But eventually there won't be stores at malls except for salons and coffee shops. Everything will end up online.

Which sucks as I like to physically see what I'm buying.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Will be watching The Punisher: Season 2 on the 18th? :mark:

- Sig very apropos. He knows all about that weird.

- Is digging his current Francoise avatar. 










zrc:

- Prefers to buy things in-person. Same. I'm just too scared to leave my house half of the time. :lauren

- Knows eventually there will be no shops left, and the streets will be dead.

- Knows us weirdos will have even less reason to go out then.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Also likes Phantom's avatar

Should know I'm thinking of taking zrc's advice from earlier and tell that girl how I feel

Is probably surprised by that 




SayWhatAgain! said:


> "girl" huh? :bs:


Yes she is. That's ultimately what I like anyway given my past relationships and future interest to start a family, but of course you and Mordy don't believe that. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Likes women apparently

* Hoping that the polish girl doesn't get scared

* She probably doesn't know about his fetishes though*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm in the Legion more for Spider-Man villain nicknames than for Becky hate
.
- Will be sad when I change my avi... to Not Peyton.

- Knows we are not jobbers... we win too often for that.

See: WF Awards 2018


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Nostalgia*
Well it can go either way. Depends how you word it:

Either:

She likes you too and you get to Polish Hammer her. 
She likes you but you get friend zoned.
She says no and never speaks to you again. 

Its all about how you say it.

*Mord*
Something something Peyton bullcrap.

Next

*Phantom*

No Phantom we won because we all voted the same way. That doesn't make us popular and any less jobbers.

It just means we chose our fellow jobbers.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We still won.

- We ain't popular, but we're winners.

- We're Charlotte Flair.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hmmn

Speaking of Charlotte, she's Kairis first feud after QotR in TEW.

Probably end up Kairi/Becky/Ronda/Flair for the title eventually.

I was quite surprised how small the vote numbers were for the Forum awards. Used to be a lot higher back in the day.

A jobber votin g for a.jobber is like Zack Ryder beating Curt Hawkins on Main Event... Nobody cares.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Kairi better win, dammit!

- Knows that there are no real "winners" on a Wrestling Forum. :fact

- No longer wuvs me. :sadbecky

I would care if you reversed that... the streak must be broken.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't really hate Becky :goaway

* Me neither, but it is fun to see the reactions when you just say that you don't like her

* Says that we are not jobbers, we probably aren't, unlike my favourite, who is a jobber that can't even get booked anymore :fuckthis:Vince2

I am sad again :darryl*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sad about a wrestling character. :sadbecky

- I still wanna be Mysterio.

- Or Sister Magik.

Sister Magik or Mysterio?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** You are gonna be Sister Mysterio

* I am not just sad for a wrestling character, I am sad for the person behind it, who seems to be really frustrated because all of this

* Which, granted, sounds pathetic, but that's nothing new for me*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm sure she wants more. Most do.

- She's still a wrestler for the biggest promotion in the world, probably making some decent money, and has a good many fans. 

- I can't tell you what she's thinking or the BTS details, but I think it's safe to say that she has it better than many.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She should be used to it. She was barely on NXT either. 

But then unless you're the top 2 women on NXT or Nikki Cross, its a common theme. 

Needs a tablet.


I still wuv you Phantom.
More than I did yesterday.
And less than I will tomorrow.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom'd. Apologies.

- Fellow Nikki Cross fan.

- Loved her before I did. I'm a Nikki Cross poser. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mysterio...

- Sister Magik...

- :hmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Still supports Nikki Cross :hmm

* Doesn't find her cringey

* Probably wished that she had a run with the NXT womens title instead of Shayna or Ember*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nah Cross isn't a character that needs a belt. 

She's the type that will just fight you because she wants to, not because she wants a belt. 

She's doomed on the main roster, but she wasn't doing anything in NXT either. She's the capable hand who would have brief spurts in feuds then disappear again.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Damn skippy. 

- A Nikki Cross reign... :banderas

- Champ Nikki vs. Kairi at TakeOver... :banderas

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Is honestly right about Nikki.

- Confused about Ember's character. Ditto.

Werewolf goddess general?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't really think Ember really had a character. She's the token black woman with coloured hair and a flash finisher. 

She hides behind the entrance and the flashy moves, because she's extremely dull. 

Kinda like the cruiserweight division.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that Ember is a charisma void

* Peyton or Nikki should have the title after Asuka vacated it

* But, in typical WWE fashion, they went with the most boring choice*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ember is a tragedy to me.

- She's ridiculously talented, has a groovy look, and possesses the elements of an appealing persona.

- But she's too bland and a terrible actress. She seems like a lovely person, but she's far too normal to be a compelling character.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She was just as dull when she was Athena. 

Maybe they can get a better character with Lacey Lane. 

She seems groovy so far.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I remember Athena. She was bland. :sadbecky

- It was weird to see Athena AND Kana in NXT/WWE. Things never change.










- Favorite horror film?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Using groovy to please the Phantom

* Not sure if he has noticed, but Even Flow sometimes comes around here to spread some rep :lol

* Or maybe it's just me and he just likes my shitty posts :lmao

PHANTOM

* Ninja'd me

* I don't like Horror movies, they bore the shit out of me

* I find them either funny, disgusting or just plain bad, but they never actually scare me*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

There is nothing apparent about it Mordy. I always have liked women. :shrug Then I just happen to like one girl who is trans and you and others act like I don't like women anymore. :kobe I guess it doesn't help I talk about her a lot but you should know that is for comedy purposes and reactions. :armfold



I'll make a deal with WF. The second I get into a new relationship I'll stop talking about her or anything to do with the t word again. :beckylol



Is desperate for me to get into a new relationship. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Nah. 

- Even Flow reps me, too.

- Did it this morning.

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Disrespected Nikki Cross and Clea.

- History's greatest monster.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know Even Flow reps me sexy ladies. roud

- Should know I need to go on a repping spree tonight. It's been a while.

- Should tell me if he prefers Francoise or Kate rep. :hmm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yep I get Evenflow rep too. 

And some from Curry time to time. 

And CJ always sends me some.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* You probably won't post much anymore whenever you get a new relationship, so that really isn't fair :shrug

* Still lying to himself about the fact that what he is doing is just a gimmick

* Still hasn't received an answer from the polish girl apparently

SO MANY NINJAS :fuck

PHANTOM

* Knows that Ember has always been bland, even on the indies

* She did had some great matches with Asuka

* People thought Takeover Brooklyn II was her Becky moment, but she didn't had the personality to go to the next level

WALL

* Is gonna go on a rep spree

* Probably is gonna send me Peyton/IIconics pics/gifs :mark:

* One of the recipients of the Even Flow rep, he probably is too weirded out to actually post here :lol

ZRC

* Gets reps from a lot of people

* Not many reps from me, I am just lazy at that stuff

* He would get pics on his visitor wall, but he closed it after I sent him IIconics pics :beckylol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Françoise Hardy or Kate Micucci... how do I choose?!??!?!

- Should know that horror movies never scare me. I love them for their mood and aesthetic. That's why I tend to prefer Gothic horror.

- Called me "Sister Mysterio"... that's just silly.

- Thinks Toni Storm is overrated.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

And I just watch Horror movies to see screaming bitches get murdered.

Toni is incredibly overrated. She's not had a great match since signing. Nor has Io. Considering they're meant to be these great global female stars, Colour me disappointed. 

Hopefully Viper shows up soon. The NXT UK women's division is pretty lackluster. Isla, Killer, Jinny and Nina aren't gonna put butts on seats.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves a mad movie murder. Ditto.

- I'm one of those annoying people who giggles during a slasher film.

- Knows that Hatchet is good times.

Agreed with #2 and #3, though I do dig Killer.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Probably would like to see Peyton playing one of those screaming bitches in one of those shitty WWE horror movies so he can see her get killed

* Nia could play the monster and kill her with one punch :lol

* Or maybe eat her alive :lmao

PHANTOM

* Ninja'd me, again :argh:

* Thinks that I overreact about Peyton's current situation

* Has a collection of monster figures apparently*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Only seen the See No Evil horror movies from wwe. And I love them. 

Nothing scary about Kane though. So I just cheer when he kills somebody. 

Nia needs to be in a Becky Lynch James bond style movie. Baroness Von Facebreaker.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well it's not all gimmick related but the point is I don't like her as much as ya'll think. :shrug 

Should know I haven't messaged the Polish girl about that yet 

Wants 50 dollars to get a voice message from Peyton :side:



zrc: 


Should know I haven't seen any WWE movies

And when it comes to movies in general I rarely visit the cinema and ticket prices where I live are a ripoff

Though when the next James bond film eventually comes out I'll watch that


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Likes Ruby Riott :anna

- Likes The Miz :anna

- Likes The IIconics :goaway

EDIT

Nostalgia

- Ninja

- Doesn't post in the A to Z Place Names thread anymore

- Started watching wrestling in 2003


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So many monster toys.

- More monsters than superheroes, even Strange.

- Has any wrestling toys? I do.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know that's a great concept. There's a lot of annoying WWE Superstars. :hmm Jason Vorhees vs. WWE Roster. :mark:

- I'd say he should write his own Script, but we all know Peyton will be the last woman standing in his version. :lol

- Should know I haven't watched a good Slasher film in ages. I wish it was the 80's peak again.

Holy ninja.

- Should know I've still got my toys from my childhood hid somewhere, they bring back a lot of great memories.

- Should know getting nostalgic makes me sad though.

- Isn't ashamed of owning toys still. roud I miss doing Wrestling matches with my toys.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I would get Peyton naked for no reason, so it would be like every Horror movie :curry2

* I would cast Anna as well, not sure if she would accept though

* Wants to see good horror movies*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Got ninja'd

- Thread is busy 

- Has a Daniel Bryan sig #BringAnnaBack

EDIT

Mordy

- Doesn't like Becky :goaway

- Doesn't like Charlotte :goaway

- At least acknowledges that the IIconics are average at wrestling


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

My cue to leave for a bit. 

Emerald, virus. Nostalgia, fourth, Mord, Phantom. 

Catch you all later you crazy bastards.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't want to deal with all the turtling at the moment

- Wants to see Nia toss out all the jobbers

- Rankings thread coming soon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Repped me some Wasp.

- I repped him some Wasp.

- Wasp is the new MEW?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Lives in catacombs
- Dr. Strange pal
- Marvel fan*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

emerald-fire said:


> - Has a Daniel Bryan sig #BringAnnaBack


She's still in my avatar. I haven't abandoned her. :anna

Phantom:

- MEW > Wasp.

- Should know I'm going to randomly decide between MEW, Aubrey, Kate and Francoise on what to rep him with.

- Might be wondering where :asuka is.

Metal:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know I'm re-downloading Crash.

- I also might buy one of his game suggestions next week, as they are cheap. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The suspense is terrible.

- Wants Magik rep?

- I've never given anyone Magik rep... :hmm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm slacking. Repping in 3, 2, 1...

- Knows full well I don't want Magik rep.

- Will send it anyways. :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- MAGIK REP FOR ALL!!!! :mark

-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Magik rep :lauren

* Micucci rep :lauren

* MEW rep :mark:*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Reputation
Repetition
Reptile


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









- No MEW.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*VIRUS

* That's just lazy

* Copying zrc

* Doesn't find Melissa Benoist all that hot :lauren

PHANTOM

* Even lazier

* Got ninja'd for it

* Gets a pass for his sig yesterday :mark:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Writing about people I have never heard of :lauren


Should know DJ is re-posting old pics on Twitter instead of responding to my EXTREMELY important DM :lauren 


Should know I'm being sarcastic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- I did not get ninja'd.

- Mine was less lazy.

- I had to find/decide on pics.

NO:

- I did get ninja'd.

- Prefers Micucci to Clea.

- Enemy of Clea. :lauren

Clea.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay:
She's cute, so that works for the civilan persona. But Supergirl is suppose to be gorgeous
Doesn't help that Benoist was in her mid 20s playing someone in their early 20s
And a character that never gets older than 19

Nostalgia:
Dates girls
Sure he does
Sarcastic 

Phantom:
Was less lazy apparently 
Picture hunter
Posted big boobed Magik


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Does not approve of Supergirl's casting.

- Should know that 90% of comic women are supposed to be "gorgeous." That doesn't bug me and "gorgeous" is subjective. But that's just what I think.

- Whom would he cast as Supergirl?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Does not approve of Supergirl's casting.
> 
> - Should know that 90% of comic women are supposed to be "gorgeous." That doesn't bug me and "gorgeous" is subjective. But that's just what I think.
> 
> - Whom would he cast as Supergirl?


Kira Kosarin. She's still young enough to play a teen, is quite fit, gorgeous and already looks good in a supersuit

The woman who lost out to Benoist would have been a good one, at least visually.

I know is subjective, but the way the show goes about it, Kara is like a grand goddess. At least the last time I watch


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Loves that Kira Kosarin.

- Thinks Melissa Benoist is cute, but beyond that, sucks in her role as Supergirl.

- Knows I didn't stick to my promise of leaving WF, I love this place too much. :shrug


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Repped me Sonya :anna 


Doesn't have deluded beliefs like others in this thread


Still hasn't banged that neighbour.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TFW

* Thinks that Fickle is the best word to describe him

* Better than obsessive or pervert, which are mine :shrug

* Not sure what he thinks about Melissa Benoist :hmmm

NOSTALGIA

* Still hasn't banged the polish girl

* Is desperate to know the answer to the PM he sent earlier

* Is dissapointed with the lack of new pics. I know how you feel :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was NO'd.

- I knew he didn't like precious Kate...

- ...but mighty Magik? That's wrong. :sadbecky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't think she sucks in her role, the writers are just bad
No one could make that writing good
Then again, acting isn't a priority for a CW show

Phantom
Ninja Gaiden
Disproves of Magik disapproval
Something something something


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know most CW shows I've watched have terrible writing. Generally why I avoid them.

- Should know I'm watching Titans on Netflix. :mark:

- It's pretty dope. Thanks for the suggestion. :anna


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No problem
Shows what happens when a DC show isn't on a 4th rate teen network
And has a budget bigger than a season of Power Rangers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Watching Titans because of Virus. Ditto. :anna

- I'm digging Raven. She was always my favorite, and she's pretty boss on the show.

- It may be the 2nd-best live-action DC show in history.

Virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Thank you. I've mostly been ignoring the DC live-action shows, but your recommendation is why I watched Titans. :anna

- Something something something.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I can be a giver at times
Should watch YJ Season 3. Its on there now
Will likely watch Doom Patrol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Giver.

- Should know that the DC Universe shows are all based on the comics/characters that I used to dig: Doom Patrol, Swamp Thing, Titans, and Harley Quinn were/are all my bag. 

- I shall check out YJ season 3. The previous two were good. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is a geek and proud



Thinks turkey is a good insult 



Not ashamed to show his gf posts on WF :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Turkey is NOT a good insult. That's why I use it.

-Damn skippy on that first one.

- Loves that Sonya.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Might have his GF over his shoulder right now. Hi Miss. Phantom.

- Got some Francoise rep from me










- Doesn't use good insults. He's too kind to truly hurt anybody's feelings.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Gave some GOAT rep. :mark

- Got some GOAT rep. :mark

- Doesn't appreciate being Anna. :goaway

P.S. She is not.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Confusing other members by calling me a she.

- Should know that's why I have to act gay for :rollins

- Broke Kayfabe :O


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wanted to laser beam the White House to proove that he can be evil

* Didn't because he knew that would be a babyface move

* Still hasn't asked zrc for advice on how to be a heel

WALL

* His gay gimmick is just an act... sure :eyeroll

* I was listening to Nickelback when he re logged yesterday, he should listen to this song, kinda reminded me of him






* And now I am watching House and in this episode the patient has extreme agoraphobia and doesn't leave his house*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd.

- Will edit.

- Kate >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Peyton

Come at me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Who is better than Peyton? I don't know who are you comparing her to

* That woman you are comparing her to is probably the IIconics of comedy

* Which means she is an unknown jobber*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Garfunkel and Oates (Kate and Riki) had a TV show.

- And a Netflix special.

- Where are the IIconics? :hmm

#heelturn


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doing heelish things. :O

- Is filling in for zrc during his absence.

- Doesn't visit the Chatbox often. Same.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I looked at it.

- It's like this... but with users I don't know. This is better. This is our chatbox.

- Kate or Peyton!?!?!?!?!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- KATE!

- Knows I just angered Mordy. :aryep

- Knows this is the superior Chatbox. :fact


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wise woman. :lenny

- Knows she'll always be a "she" to me.

- Part of the best damn "chatbox" on the internet!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Scared to pop up in the Chatbox 

Scared to answer my questions

Is a scaredy cat :fact


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Pops up in the Chatbox occasionally.

- We've never been in the Chatbox at the same time. 

- Called my exit from WF a flounce. :sadbecky Was very accurate. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Should know that I don't know half of the people you post.

I now know how that feels...

- Got two likes for calling me out on the "she" thing. :lauren

- Knows I ain't stopping. roud

Anna:

- Ninja'd me.

- MEW > Wasp.

- Should know that MEW expressed interest in playing the Wasp. That would've been... :banderas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- MEW is great

- But Lilly > MEW

- :fact


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Oh?

- Dweebs, let's have a vote:

- MEW or Evangeline Lilly? Respond below! :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows TFW doesn't like being calling she 


Or your attempts to turn him transgender


Should know I won't like him anymore than I do now if he did go down that path :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Kate had a tv show that lasted 1 season and had 6 episodes :hmm

* Here in my country people knows who Peyton is, they don't know who Kate is, not everything is USA my friend

* Like I said, she is the IIconics version of comedy

#HeelTurn

NOSTALGIA

* Wouldn't like TFW if he become a trans person

* Probably would flirt with him though :beckylol

* Calls my ribs terrible*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- She sure does play into the Anna thing...

- If she or he wants me to stop, he or she should tell me to stop. I will.

- Obsessed with transgenderism.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Who knows Peyton in your country? One of your friends?

-Kate has also appeared on several successful shows, Peyton hasn't appeared... period.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is burying Peyton 


And giving me a break from doing so


Didn't want to google the very beautiful Alexa Scout


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I don't want to google anything right now. I'm too tired and sick.

- Stopped playing Zelda after Twilight Princess.

- Has played the new Smash?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows that pic is slightly perverted and suggestive 

I have not because I don't own a Switch

May have been playing it and annoying his fellow players with his Peach representation


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*¨HANTOM

* Trying to bury Peyton more than she already is

* Should know that there are a lot of wrestling fans here and Smackdown airs every week on network tv

* None of the shows Kate could have appeared airs here, which means Peyton is more well know here

NOSTALGIA

* Hates Peach

* More a fan of berries

* What shitty joke, that's Becky levels of bad*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Should know that I googled his girl just now.

- Everything was as I expected.

- Should know that I'm just tired of porn in general. It no longer interests me.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- What about Big Bang Theory?

- She was on that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** They aired the first couple of seasons, but they stopped, the translated versions are kinda shit tbh.

* Tbf they really don't air many current american shows on network tv here

* Wrestling is probably the only american show that they are up to date on network tv here*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree with you. I rarely watch it now. :shrug I'm just good at remembering names and I've watched a lot of porn in my past. :side:


If he shares that device with his girlfriend, probably has deleted his browsing history 


Doesn't care for Mordy's attempts at trying to make Peyton relevant



Mordy: 


Also finds porn boring 

But no doubt watches more than me 

Should know If I had to visit a South American country I would visit Columbia, Argentina.. maybe Brazil. Not Peru. No plans to visit any South American country though. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** He probably would like Argentina, that's the most european of south american countries

* He would be scared for life if he sees the trans people here :lol

* You probably watch more porn than me these days, ever since most of my favourite actresses retired I barely watch :shrug*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that everyone feels like crap every now and then, even the Phantom.

- I'm probably going to log off for a while and try to recover. We'll have more Kate vs. Peyton debates later.

- Likes Aubrey?

Bye, dweebs.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The thread dies when Phantom dies.


Knows I couldn't be left alone with Mordy, I'd die of boredom.


Should know I'm having a nice chat with the Polish girl but I haven't got to the feelings part yet. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Tell the polish girl that she is the first girl you have liked in a while, that should work

* Then tell her that doesn't mean that you didn't like other kind of people in the mean time :lol

* Finally, tell her that she is so special that she made you like girls again, 100% girls. Then tell me how it went :beckylol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves to talk about 99% and 100% girls as if he's some failed mathematician :lauren 


Should know she told me we could meet up in London later this year so that is good :bjpenn 


Is wishing me the very best with her along with all the other regulars in hopes I shut the hell up about DJ


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I actually don't want you to stop talking DJ, how can I rib you if you stop? No fun

* Will never tell the polish chick about his fascination for kielbasas

* If he doesn't screw up, he is gonna bang a girl after a while later this year roud *


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well DJ is not responding to me again so she can gtfo. :side:


Should know I don't eat meat, but of course you had to make a sausage joke. 


Should know I have no idea why I am still up and I should sleep now. Night all.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodnight.

- Vegetarian? Vegan?

- Knows I shouldn't be here.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that Nostalgia can't accept that we entertain him and that's why he is up past his bed time.

* Is probably out again, doing adult people things that he hates

* Has put an end to our Kate-Peyton war*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No. I'm doing sick-people things.

- Then adult-people things AND sick-people things. :lauren

- Knows that we are the only people on earth who have compared Peyton Royce to Kate Micucci.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** We are weird like that, only we can compare a pixie looking not so well known comedian to an atractive, but not very skilled enhancement female wrestler.

* Hopefully he gets better soon

* Have some Clea to help you feel better









*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** GOAT post roud

* Used to have the GOAT sig :rusevyes

* All around GOAT :mark:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Your heel turns were terrible. 

Probably not around right now.

I wake up way too early.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Nah, you don't understand good humour

* I am about to go to sleep

* Hopefully you are feeling better as well, the Phantom is also sick*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I understand good humour. 

Didn't know Phanny was ill.

Good night Mr Peru.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good morning brother zrc

* Yes, the Phantom is ill, that's probably why he hasn't posted since I went to sleep

* Should know that I found a shit ton of UHQ Peyton pics yesterday from a match she had with Kairi at Axxes last year, kinda by casualty lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I rarely ever get ill, I guess I'm lucky. 

Should know that CJ was lurking this thread a minute ago so I guess he's back from his break. :hmm:

He probably left because he knows naming 3 things about Mordy is boring. :lol



Doctor Phantom said:


> - Vegetarian? Vegan?


Pescatarian. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Yet you name 3 things about me all the time, so it probably isn't as boring :shrug

* CJ probably checking the couple of mentions I left him on the WoW section :lol

* Apparently likes seafood. There is a joke that I could make about his afinity for seafood and his fetish, but it only works in spanish :lauren*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is obsessed with my fetish and should give it a rest. :shrug


Should know CJ sent me some nice rep. That's always a good reason to lurk this thread.


Didn't even comment on the lovely woman who I was posting photos of yesterday. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Was she a woman or a "woman"? With you I am always scare to ask. Besides, I think you said she was a porn actress and, honestly, I've seen better.

* Knows that CJ is the GOAT when it comes to reps, that's why he is CJGOAT.

* Should know that one of my latest reps were Becky pics, but they weren't sent by CJ :lauren
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- CJ doesn't send Kate Micucci rep. :fact


- You're welcome.

- Should know that I was busy last night... and sick. Good times...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Unlike Mordy, Phantom actually Googled that woman so he knows. 


May also get some Becky pictures in rep. I got some from Shiv. :hmm:


Hopefully is feeling a bit better today.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Still hasn't revealed his feelings to the polish girl

* Still hasn't gotten an answer to his PM

* If he was he probably wouldn't stop talking about those subjects*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This Sabrina art is adorable:










- If it were OG Sabrina talking to Kiernan Sabrina, it would be GOAT.

- This is OG Sabrina to me, not the sitcom:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

She's very busy on weekdays so I'm not going to rush it. 

Should know that DJ has been getting shitty messages from other people and doesn't seem to be in the best mood and that's probably why she hasn't responded to my DM yet. :hmm:

Or maybe she realises I'm boring and awkward when it comes to talking her so she's ignoring me. :side:




Phantom: 

Still cares very much about Sabrina 

May have liked the Sabrina the Teenage Witch TV series back in the day

Should know I have to visit the shop now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will eventually talk to his Polish girl.

- No longer using the dating site.

- Recently deactivated his Twitter.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Something something Sabrina bullcrap. 

I gave Kairi the belt. 

Kairi/Flair produced better ratings than Becky/Ronda xD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- His "Something something ______________ bullcrap" always changes for me... unlike Mordy. Having multiple obsessions is :anna.

- Champion Kairi... good!

- In a righteous world, Kairi/anyone would produce better ratings than Becky/Ronda.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well of course. There's plenty I can insert in the blank space for yours.

Unlike the jobber.

I've got like 15 women on NXT:UK in TEW :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I am a very lazy person, I can only have one obsession at the time :lol

* I will forever be a jobber to him

* Just like my favourites :sadbecky*


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

ards 

Here I am, responding to everybody, as always. So, BACK TO THE LINE, NINJAS. 

@zrc

- Doesn't appreciate Sabrina - The Teenage Witch (it appears). :vincecry 
- Doesn't like any of my favs. :thelist 
- Can't imagine someone posting news on 2k games if it wasn't for him. :applause

@Doctor Phantom

- Was infected with Anna Kendrick gifs from The Fourth Wall.








- Appreciates all the Sabrina stuff. :xabi3 
- I wouldn't be surprised if he's the one that started bringing her up in this thread. :mane 

@Mordecay

- Gave me that sweet rep a couple of days ago... wens3 
- I might just want to rep him back... might... :nod 
- But damn it, I need to spread! :deanfpalm 

@Nostalgia

- Gone shopping... :bush 
- or is he?? Might be sitting here privately watching all of us. :taker 
- Deactivated from twitter. Why though? :shockedpunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Feels the need to respond to everyone in one massive message. It's no wonder he doesn't post here often, that is way too time consuming. 

Should know the shop is only a two minute walk from my house and I am already back.

Should know I only have a Twitter account to interact with one person (you probably know who) and when I am not talking with them or I get bored I deactivate it and it's become a running joke in this thread because I have deactivated and reactivated several times now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*RBrooks 
* Mentioning 3 things about everyone so he doesn't get ninja'd

* Would have been screwed if The Fourth Wall, CJ or Emerald appeared :beckylol

* Liked the rep I sent to him :anna

NOSTALGIA

* He is a running joke

* Just like my favourite :Vince2

* Probably would have fpalm if that IIconics vs McCool/Torrie would actually have happened*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Something something Polish girl bullcrap.

Should just tell her already. 

Doesn't venture in General WWE much.



The Iiconics deserved the spot they got at Evolution. 

Lasting less ring time than 5 old cows, Dana Brooke and Alicia Fox. 

Something something Peyton bullcrap.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Something something TEW bullcrap.

- Knows that NO should just tell her.

- Doing the Poe to the IIconics. All is normal.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't deactivate and reactivate his Twitter often

Unsure who he wants to win the male Royal Rumble :hmm:

That also applies to most regulars in this thread. I know Fourth Wall wants Seth and I guess Tyrion wants Samoa Joe, but I am clueless who Mordy, CJ and others want. I know zrc doesn't care about the men so. :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't have his favourites list filled with wrestlers.

Lives in LA.

Currently sick.

EDIT - ~___________________________________~


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Something something Clea bullcrap

- Something something Doctor Strange bullcrap

- Something something Asuka bullcrap

EDIT

Tyrion

- Thought Becky calling herself The Man didn't make sense

- Thought Asuka doing the same thing was cool though :beckywhat

- Kevin Owens fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Something something Charlotte bullcrap.

- One of those "Metal is not rock" cats.

- Poets of the Fall is his favorite ROCK band.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is an educated Phantom

* He is not a spooky phantom

* The Casper of this forum*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Something something Magik bullcrap.

Metal is a subgenre of rock right?

All I know is 95% of it gives me a headache.


Turtled by the mean green fat reducing grilling machine.

I didn't read it.

Nor should you.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Right. 

- Didn't read Mordy's post.

- I did.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I failed at starting conversation about wrestling earlier :side:

I forgot the year was 2019 and not 1998

Have a pic of Françoise Hardy


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Realizing the wrestling is in the gutter of popularity right now
Blame WWE
Pandering to Phantom


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've always preferred the women, so I'm fine with wrestling right now. 

Well parts of it anyway. 

They'd all get knocked out in 7 seconds by Gladys Gillem though


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Happy that the women are getting pushed

* Content that the IIconics got jobbed out in 10 seconds at Evolution instead of getting a tag match with Torrie and Michelle

* Something, something, jobber bullcrap*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- IIconics would've lost against Torrie and McCool anyway

- Is afraid they'll meet a similar fate at WrestleMania Battle Royal as they did at Evolution

- Wants them on Raw


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I can only handle the women getting pushed because it benefits Asuka, and even then, not enough, because there are still people who are getting bigger pushes.

Should know I don't even pay attention to whether or not the IIconics are getting jobbed out.

Is a fan of 2 of the inferior line of womens champions we had before the current one restored the natural order of things.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** He is lying, he would pay attention to the IIconics if they were jobbing to Asuka :ciampa

* Doesn't need to pay attention if the Iiconics get jobbed out since they always get jobbed out :shrug

* Will be sad when Asuka loses the title to one of those inferior talents he mentions, or worse, someone like Mandy Rose or Sonya Deville, although highly unlikely since WWE only cares about the ABC on Smackdown
*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Salty about IIconics jobbing
Knows they will likely be Future Endeavored
It would probably be for the best


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They can always go back to Shimmer. They always lost there too.

Might have not liked the new Doctor Who.

Did they bring back the daleks?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I didn't like it
They did bring them back during New Years
It was terrible too


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> ** He is lying, he would pay attention to the IIconics if they were jobbing to Asuka :ciampa
> 
> * Doesn't need to pay attention if the Iiconics get jobbed out since they always get jobbed out :shrug
> 
> ...


That's not paying attention to them, that's paying attention to Asuka and they just happen to be in the way. So no, I'm not lying. I wouldn't watch the IIconics cutting promos on Asuka, I wouldn't watch them in the ring a second past when Asuka leaves it, etc. My entire focus is only on Asuka beating somebody in her way. Which, fortunately, I get to do that a lot, because unlike The IIconics, Asuka is a tried and true star who performs at the highest level.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Would cry tears of blood if the any of the IIconics pins Asuka clean

* Hell, he would do that even if it isn't clean :beckylol

* I won't shut up about this :homer








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So would I










- All Peyton, all the time.

- Here's Joe Bob Briggs:


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Classic Movie aficionado 

Digs Asian chicks

Loves some guy called clea or something


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was shocked Phantom chose Liv over Mandy

Trolls to the point of it being unfunny 

Had an altercation with Tyrion in the unpopular wrestling opinion thread


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I would choose Liv over Mandy too :shrug

- Sent me a Becky rep :becky2

- Likes Asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Prefers pink hair to god's greatest creation :hmm: 

Seems to always comment in DammitC's rating threads and gives generous ratings to wrestlers 

Should know I've only commented in maybe two of his threads.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Liv is more charismatic and a better wrestler than Mandy :shrug

* Mandy is a bit better on the mic (still shit though) and hotter

* God greatest creation is not Mandy, is Peyton*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> *
> * God greatest creation is not Mandy, is Peyton*


- :nah2

- Adam Cole fan

- Likes Olivia Wilde :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Talks sense

Should know I've never watched an Adam Cole match :shrug 

Knows who Olivia Wilde is


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got mentioned in a thread he doesn't post in. 

Will reactivate Twitter to chat with the DJ. 

How would you know she hasn't DM'd you unless your profile is active...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** That's why I ask myself, or deactivate is just the fancy way of saying "Stop using it"?

* Got a lot of likes from famous people

* Victoria was to him what Peyton is to me *


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

My profile is active, Phantom is just not keeping up with the current status of it :lmao 

Finds wrestling okay right now because he only cares about the women 

His flu may have gotten better :hmm:



Mordy:

Should know I wouldn't just ''stop using it'' because I don't like having an account on Twitter to begin with so it gets deactivated when I'm not using it. 

Cafu found my Twitter in the past and I don't want anyone who I know in real life to find it :side:

Knows why


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nearly ninja'd me.

- What are you talking about? Phantom's not keeping up with it... period.

- Here's the full pic:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Exactly so you shouldn't mention it :cool2

Doesn't like when I don't post full pics but should know I only googled her for five seconds to find a pic of her

Which is more time than you spend Googling the lovely women I mention


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Posting shemales porn actors on my reps :goaway

* Good thing that I didn't do an image/video search, I would have been scared for life

* Never again, and this is to everyone who gets "women" reps from Nostalgia: Don't search

*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should consider it revenge for ribbing me the most 

Maybe you will stop now :hmm: 

Doesn't seem to mind DJ reps though :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I don't remember posting anything significant about NO's Twitter, and I don't care about it. Never will. :fact

- I do search for the people he posts, and they don't bug me. It's his Clea.

- Knows it's hard to ignore his Twitter completely when it gets brought up every two seconds.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It's a really boring page anyway and the Phantom no doubt has a better Twitter. :fact

Should know it's not my Clea, whatever that means. 

Like you I'm not really interested in porn anymore. Only beautiful women.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No, Phantom's sucks. He never posts anything. 

- It is your Clea. #obsession

- Values beauty.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't freak out like Mordy who sounded like he nearly wet himself. :lol


I would disagree because I only like one trans girl and every other girl I like is normal, but we're beating a dead horse at this point with the topic. :shrug


May or may not still be visiting The UK in March. :hmm:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'll update him on that last one. We've also been talking about Japan. :mark

- Is correct. The horse has had enough.

- Mew over MEW... :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Mew would not make my top 50 list of favourite Pokemon 

Mostly because only noobs use legendaries in Pokemon games and I've never had much interest in them due to never using them 

Knows a discussion on Pokemon will make Phantom swiftly leave this thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm already out.

-









- ......................................................................


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should have used the :bush 


Doesn't care for Yugioh either 


Enjoy your time Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wanted me to go with the cliché.

- I actually thought about what gag I wanted to use, sir!

- Doesn't appreciate my effort. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks he's lazy but makes much more effort then me when it comes to gifs and pics in posts

Knows I'll find any excuse to posts new pics of... 

Probably thinks we're a couple of sad turkeys right now


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Phantom is a GOAT, you are a fucking turkey :fact

* Thinks I will stop ribbing him after scare me to death :heston

* He will be ribbed more :anna*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well then he may get more revealing photos of girls like that in his rep page :anna

Knows I couldn't resist commenting on that IIconics thread 


Knows people are not surprised when he creates threads about Becky..


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Made a post in the Celebs thread

- Mentioned me in said post

- Y2J fan :y2j


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Thinks that Mandy and Sonya deserved that chance more :eyeroll

* Unlike them, the Iiconics actually got a pretty decent reaction when they come out at Evolution


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1073740298575065088
* Thinks that the people he reps me are female :heston

EMERALD

* Doesn't think that Peyton>Mandy :bunk

* Doesn't think Asuka is a better wrestler than Becky :bunk

* Apparently approoves the Olivia Wilde love :mark:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well if you didn't know her name you wouldn't be able to tell she was and you would probably find her attractive :lol


Thinks Billie is hot. :goaway A little too masculine looking for my liking. 


Should know I have to sleep now so I am not going to watch some IIconics entrance video :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will sleep soon.

- Will not be dreaming of the IIconics.

- Thinks Mew is for "noobs" or something.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Will not be dreaming of the IIconics either

- Will be dreaming of magic tricks and horror movies

- Phantom doesn't do centered sigs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Damn skippy to all.

- Likes the Ruby Riott.

- Would pick Liv over Mandy.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Would pick Liv over Mandy too

- Likes saying "Damn skippy"

- Loves Aubrey Plaza


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Recovering from his illness

* Probably not watching RAW

* Not arguing with Becky fans who get easily offended atm

EMERALD

* Ninja'd me

* I don't care

* Also not watching RAW atm*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Picking fights with Becky fans. :lauren

-Was mean to dear, sweet ef. :sadbecky

-Knows that RAW is fer suckas.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** ef is mean to the IIconics all the time :shrug

* Hasn't told us what was his illness

* Hopefully his illness is going away :aryep*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Cold. Not too bad.


- ef is never mean to Françoise Hardy. :fact


- ef is cool. Leave him alone!


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Should check the song I've placed on "Currently Listening"
- Wonder what's his opinion on female death metal vocalists
- Will know that female metal vocalists are awesome*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I will check it out.


- Is correct.


- Should know that I dig female rock/metal vocalists in general.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Morning. 

I wish there was less screaming in rock.

Joan Jett didn't have to resort to screaming.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Can't wait to see Nia/Tamina destroy the IIconics at the Elimination Chamber

* I mean, I am pretty sure that the Iiconics will be in it since they don't have many teams on SD and they need 3

* I am also pretty sure that they don't have a chance in hell of winning and they will be the first eliinated if they are in it*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Go get em Tamjax!

My guess

Boss n Hug, Riott Squad, Tamjax, Sonya/Mandy, Iiconics & maybe Lana/Naomi.

Either way Raw have it won.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I honestly think that the last two teams will be TamJax and Bayley/Sasha, with Bayley/Sasha winning

* Probably Mandy/Sonya will be the last team standing from SD, I can see them ending up third before getting eliminated by Sasha/Bayley

* The Iiconics will be squashed by TamJax in the first minute of the match*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I concur on the final two.

Only team on SD with any chance would be Mandy Deville and Sonya Rose. 

Either Nia taps to a Bank Statement or Tamina gets pinned by Bayley.

I wouldn't be surprised one bit if the final three teams are all from Raw.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I don't think all of the final 3 teams will be from RAW, but I am sure a RAW team will win

* Only chance this match is won by a SD team is if Naomi's partner is Charlotte

* I can't rule out that the Bellas will return and win this match, taking the place of the IIconics or the Riotts in the EC match. I mean, the new season of Total Bellas has just started, so it wouldn't be surprising if they are crowned champions just because of that and to give them a Mania match

Good night zrc, Phantom and whoever else is around*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Morning Mordy

Should know I haven't seen RAW yet

Probably massively rolled his eyes when I said Billie is too masculine for my tastes :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Morning Nostalgia

Haven't missed much on Raw.

Doubt he cared what you said about Billie. She isn't Peyton.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Morning my lovelies. :anna

- Should know Billie has a nice body, but I've never found her facially attractive.

- Should know I stumbled on the news of Balor getting a shot at Brock at the Rumble, and it shocked me. He's going to get his ass whooped, but it's still nice to see him finally get his match. Hopefully it's like Brock's other matches with smaller guys, as he seems to have a good history with them.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows Billie is not attractive.

Actually somewhat looking forward to Brocks match with Balor.....somehow.

Should know I'll be watching 2 matches at the Rumble.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know it's better than a Braun match. :shrug I like Balor, It's just hard to convince me that any moves he does would hurt Brock. But I suppose it's Wrestling after all. There's been other unbelievable match-ups.

- Should know I reckon those matches are:
:asuka vs. :becky2
Men's Rumble.

- Should know I could be wrong on the last, and you care more about the Women's Rumble this year. :shrug I care more about the Men's, because there's a good chance Seth wins it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hopefully having a good day in sunny England :beckyhi
Already dreaming about lunch :becky2
Ditched Anna for DB :beckywhat



Nostalgia said:


> That also applies to most regulars in this thread. I know Fourth Wall wants Seth and I guess Tyrion wants Samoa Joe, but I am clueless who Mordy, CJ and others want. I know zrc doesn't care about the men so. :lol


I'm with zrc.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know it's cloudy here 

Should know I had to visit the doctors this morning but I won't get treatment until Thursday which sucks

Only roots for the women


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CJ said:


> I'm with zrc.












Nostalgia:

- Has to wait until Thursday now. :sadbecky

- Knows waiting around for things is the worst. Especially when you count the days down with anxiety. :lauren

- Should know there's not much sun here, it's that deceiving kind of sunny. When you think it's warm, but you step out and it's freezing.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows it's probably pissing it down in Northern Ireland :lauren




Will probably watch every match on the Rumble 




Doesn't keep up with the weekly shows though


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Finds Billie masculine










* The irony in that comment given that he finds "women" with extra parts feminine :beckylol

* Probably wants Elias to have a good showing at the Rumble*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I'll watch every match at the Rumble, and probably regret it. :lauren I wasn't going to watch Brock's match with Braun, but Balor is in it now. So I need to check it out for curiosity sake.

- Will probably just watch highlights of the Rumble, as it seems he never watches full shows.

- Might beat me in predictions, because I'm just looking at the card now, and I'm mostly finding it hard to choose. I'm not even that sure Seth is going to win anymore.

Mordy:

- Knows the IIconic's should have more of a chance with Women's Titles, it seems natural for them, but they'll probably get :buried

- Isn't giving himself any unrealistic expectations. 

- Should know the Women's Tag Titles look better than most of the main roster ones. I was shocked.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a Bryan sig :goaway


Apparently a pizza expert :hmm:


Wished I had a visitor page so he could send me cringey messages


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't like Bryan :goaway

- Should know it's more for the fact he said fickle, rather than Bryan himself. :lol This is the first time I've had a Bryan signature.

- Knows it's weird now whenever I don't have Anna in my sig. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Gives people cringey reps most of the time :goaway

* Is a pescatarian

* Probably wants Mandy and Sonya to become the inaugural women tag champs :lauren

WALL

* You without Anna is like me without Peyton or CJ without a hot chick. I mean, he had Becky, but I suppose that still counts :lol

* Missed this yesterday










* Knows that, besides the Shane match, the Rumble actually looks decent on paper :bjpenn*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got turtled.

Knows three of the regulars (at least) will have their team in the Chamber.

Knows mine have more chance of winning than both of yours combined xD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** They also weight more than both teams combined :lmao

* Yeah, TamJax are the 2nd favourites imo

* If the IIconics somehow fluke their way to a win you will never hear the end of from me, you have been warned :lol*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I saw 'Alexa Bliss Topless' and definitely didn't scatter over to the RAW section for it. :side:

- Should know I was let down, just Wrestling fans getting their panties in a twist over a random segment.

- Would love to see Jax & Tamina throwing the Women around the Chamber.

Edit: Change that last one to something something Peyton Royce, and I'm not ninja'd. :side:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Finds Alexa Bliss very attractive and tells me all about it :side:


Probably cares about the women leaks :eyeroll 


Not a seafood fan


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thinks Ulster has shitty weather :goaway
Knows it isn't any shitter than the rest of the UK :lauren
Secretly wants to cross the water & visit the GOAT part of the UK :cool2



The Fourth Wall said:


>


Sorry bud :anna



Nostalgia said:


> Knows it's probably pissing it down in Northern Ireland :lauren


:nah2 no rain, but it's overcast as fuck


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know if the IIconics win the tag titles and we don't hear the end of it from Mordy, I'll just remind him that they're midcard belts that don't mean anything and he'll just go :lauren and that'll be the end of it.

Fan of a smelly, vegan hobo who lives in a dumpster.

EDIT - Possibly. I don't know your views on him.

Not an Asuka super mark. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* Bliss looked hot af last night, that's all I cared :shrug

* Being lazy at editing with the "something, something..." thingy :side:

* Also doesn't find Billie pretty :bunk

JUST NOTICED THAT CJ NINJA'D ME AS WELL :fuck

CJ GOAT

* Probably :eyeroll at all the anti Becky posts I made lately :lol

* Was out for a couple of days

* Probably didn't even noticed that TFW quitted the forum since he returned the next day :beckylol

TYRION

* The IIconics are fucking jobbers who are never on tv, them winning the tag titles is more than I ever expected, I don't give a fuck if they are midcard titles

* At least I won't be as depressed when they lose as you will be when Asuka loses the title :shrug

* Every title but the SD mens and womens title (for now) and the Universal title, are midcard titles *


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably finds it weird I have sigs turned off :hmm:


Should know I never said trans women are feminine, but one has to be very feminine and convincing for me to find them attractive. :shrug Most look like complete shit and only like 5% look beautiful. 


Finds the many Peyton reps I have sent him cringey :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I find Billie pretty sometimes, depending on the angle. Like, she looks nice here. Just most of the time, I'm not too attracted to her. Same with women like Charlotte, too.










- Knows I still wouldn't say no given the chance. :shrug

- Probably angry I put Billie in the same category as Charlotte on looks. :sip

Nostalgia:

- Ninja'd me.

- Had smoked salmon on his sandwich earlier.

- Should know I wouldn't eat smoked salmon, but I have eaten this before:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that there's a big difference between Billie and Charlotte. Billie is not attractive. Charlotte is ugly.

Likes the Stephen A Smith cup gif, as he should, because it's hilarious as fuck.

Might be listening to music.



> * At least I won't be as depressed when they lose as you will be when Asuka loses the title


For me to have a big low, I had to have a big high. I'll take it over the nothing the IIconics have gotten. Tons of my favourites have won midcard belts and it means nothing to me.

They're not winning the belts anyway, LMAO. Sasha and Bayley are.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I will mark this post then edit in 3 things about whoever is above me, or else I know I'll get ninja'd.

- Has been posting in the Currently Listening thread quite a bit lately.
- Doesn't appreciate the THICKNESS of Charlotte.
- Will be watching the RR live?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Winona Ryder fan.

Football fan.

Wrote an article about how Tarantino copies from other movies, which he does, but he's still my favourite director.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

@Mordecay;

Tamjax aren't twice the size of them. They only weigh 490 ounces combined.


Good old Tyrion.
I enjoyed your exchange the other day in General WWE about being a hypocrite.
Won't care about the SD women's belt once Asuka loses it.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Wrote an article about how Tarantino copies from other movies, which he does, but he's still my favourite director.


Don't know if you got that because of all the automatic translation problems, but I was actually praising him for it. He's my favorite director as well.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** One of many Liverpool fans here

* Always gets ninja'd

* That's life around here buddy :lol*



zrc said:


> @Mordecay;
> 
> Tamjax aren't twice the size of them. They only weigh 490 ounces combined.


*They should be on 205 live then :lol*


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- When are the next ratings coming up?
- Joan Jett fan.
- Likes women's wrestling more than the men's.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nia decking the Lucha House Party.
Tamina superkicking Tony Nese.
Nia sitting on Cedric for a three count.

Count me in.


Next rankings start February 1st.
Player of Bully.
Listener of AC/DC


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oneiros said:


> Don't know if you got that because of all the automatic translation problems, but I was actually praising him for it. He's my favorite director as well.


I didn't have any automatic translation problems. I don't remember everything that you said, but it was very clear. It was like reading an article in English. I know you were praising his homages.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows the thread is busy right now.

- Should know I'm not searching for gifs for that very reason.

- Would love to see the whole 205 Live roster get squashed.

Tyrion:

- Uses this as his second Chatbox.

- Should know the rest of us have followed suite. As well as saying 'Should know' before everything.

- Called Charlotte ugly. I see Ric too much everytime I look at her.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Compared Billie to Charlotte :goaway

* Seriously, how?










* Not searching for pics and gifs atm*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Only likes Billie because she's Peytons best friend.

Types in Vert.

Posts pics. 



The Fourth Wall said:


> - Knows the thread is busy right now.
> 
> - Should know I'm not searching for gifs for that very reason.
> 
> ...


There was no reason for you to edit. I could not POSSIBLY care less about 205 Live.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mordy

Probably posted in that Becky troll thread :goaway
Finds Nostalgia's reps cringey
Will probably be getting negs from now on :cool2

Tyrion

Hates everything I love :sadbecky
From snowy Canada
Will probably correct me, & tell me it's not snowing :lmao



Mordecay said:


> *CJ GOAT
> 
> * Probably :eyeroll at all the anti Becky posts I made lately :lol
> 
> * Probably didn't even noticed that TFW quitted the forum since he returned the next day :beckylol*


Link me some & I'll decide if they're ban worthy :aryep

TFW better not quit the forum :benson


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I always edit anyways, it's my style.

- Should know I'm not lazy. :aryep

- Doesn't give a shit about 205 Live. Same. I know the Wrestling quality is good, but I don't care about anyone on that show. They're all boring. I liked it back when Neville was at the top.

CJ:

- Should know by now that I'm incapable of quitting this forum.

- When I took a few month break, he still left me hot women in my rep mostly everyday. roud

- Knows the WWE sections are :goaway And he has to moderate them. :O


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Did not used to moderate forums.

Uses a shock smiley.

Can't take a break from here, like me. Although I'll want to when Becky wins the title back.



CJ said:


> Hates everything I love :sadbecky


Like better stuff. :shrug 8*D



> From snowy Canada
> 
> Will probably correct me, & tell me it's not snowing :lmao


It's not snowing but I had to call the plumber yesterday because the pipe that connects to the drainage froze, so that was fun.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Wants :asuka to beat Becky clean.

- Will avoid this forum like the plague with the Becky fans in full force if she wins the Title back.

- Will avoid us lot too in that scenario, considering there's a few Becky fans in here. :becky2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TYRION

* Probably finds funny that every time I post something that criticizes Becky is considered a troll thread/comment, like if it was impossible to dislike her :lol

* Finds Billie unattractive, yet he finds Asuka hot :hmm

* Unlike me, he has seen snow

WALL

* One of the few Becky fans I like

* He is not sure that Rollins will win the Rumble anymore

* Probably also rooting for Mandy/Sonya at the Chamber :lauren*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I'm not as overbearing as some Becky fans on this forum. At times, I feel embarrassed to be a fan of her because of how I've seen some people act on here and on Twitter and Reddit. 

- Is correct that I'd like Mandy/Sonya to win, but I'd be fine with the IIconic's. I'm not too fussed over the Women's Tag Titles, so I'll be fine with anyone really. Except Jax & Tamina, sorry zrc. :side:

- Would be fine with Seth winning the Rumble, as apparently he likes him, he just likes to rib me. :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Something something Peyton bullcrap.

No need to be sorry. I'm a one man army for Tamjax! They don't need jobbers like you marking for them. 

Stick to being a zilch for Becky Lynch.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> * Finds Billie unattractive, yet he finds Asuka hot :hmm




I'll wait for my apology. :shrug

Likes the two least charismatic female wrestlers on the roster. Not a shot at you, just a fact.

Won't pay for premium.

Has no sig.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Asuka is hot for a jap.
Still can't speak Engrish convincingly.
But then neither can 95% of the other women.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow.

Should know that Asuka doesn't need English to make a point.

Should know that I've heard worse English than hers, and she hasn't been studying English nearly as long as others, so all things considered, her progress is pretty incredible.

Knows most women are bad promos.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Asuka wouldn't make the top 20 hottest women in WWE :shrug

* Thinks Tamina, Sonya and Nattie are more charismatic than the IIconics :heston

* Should know that today is gonna be a shitty day... literally, one of the sewers by my house broke fml*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That's just Peyton breaking through in her natural habitat.

Posts in green.

Actually read it this time.

Asuka is down with the thickness.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, that's your opinion. She's much better looking than Peyton. Fight me. Asuka's a bigger star, so there's nothing you can say to me where I don't win. :hb

Switched from green to black, finally.

Is Peruvian.






That was his first time hearing Dream Theater most likely.

EDIT -

~_~

Nia

Tamina

Burchill


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

zrc

Gives no fucks about the men's Rumble
Gives a lot of fucks about February's WFFF rankings :becky2
Needs to get everyone in his breakfast club to try an Ulster fry :anna

TL

May or may not like ice hockey :hmm: (probably not)
Had to call a plumber
Doesn't think Peyton>Asuka


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

There's a guy who orders Ulster Fry already. The others just call it a fry up.

Got turtled by the Lannister. 

Should know this times rankings will be easier, because the MYC women and Evolution returns aren't in it (minus anyone who pops up in the Rumble).


Sorry about the Ninjaing Tyrion.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows I stopped voting in the rankings when Asuka kept coming in second to Becky. I blame myself, because one month, Asuka would've won had I voted, and I didn't, because I just thought "nah, she'll be second again", and it was a 1 or 2 point differential, and I wish we had retroactive voting so I could make that right again, but never again. I don't need to see the best, most charismatic performer ever consistently lose to a geek like Becky Lynch.

Should know I never hear people say turtling.

Should know I'm not watching the Womens Royal Rumble this year.

And yes, I hate hockey, and sports in general. I'm a geek, I like geek culture (some of it), I don't like sports.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Peyton could win a beauty pageant, Asuka can't. Asuka has her beat in everything else except for talking in english though :shrug

* Always post the same song when he posts about me

* Self confessed geek*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- Has a groovy new sig.

- Knows that Asuka >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Billie.

- Not big on the sports.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Finds Peyton more attractive than Asuka. :lauren

- Wild for Olivia Wilde.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka also can't win a popularity contest against Becky Lynch, I still think Asuka is more charismatic than her, and I think Asuka is better looking than Peyton. Shoot me. 

Also, Alexa Bliss would beat Peyton in a beauty pageant, and you'd still pick Peyton as better looking, so.....

Julia Roberts was named the most beautiful woman in the world 5 times. Julia. Roberts. That's absurd. I don't care about the opinion of the public or people on a panel, I care about mine.

Horror geek.

Will be a converted Mass Effect fan in time. I'm working on it.

Knows Asuka is the GOAT.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is still celebrating their Empress' Victory
- Is expecting Asuka to drop the title to Becky at the Rumble
- Is looking forward to the next GoT season


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TYRION

* Alexa wouldn't qualify to a beauty pageant, she is too short :lol

* We'll never agree on this stuff, so I leave it there

* We only agree in thinking that Becky is overrated

DOLORIAN

* Ninja'd me

* Posting less

* Probably looking forward to the rumble*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D:

- D's here. :mark

- Played Doctor Strange in the Movie vs. Movie thread.

- Batty for Juri Han.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me. :lauren

- Defending his girl.

- Needs a Kairi avi/sig combo. :fact


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm not really expecting it. If I had to bet money, I'd bet Asuka retains via a dirty win which leaves her a paper champion while Becky goes on to fight Charlotte and Ronda. I just said that because there's a part of my brain that knows Vince has no faith in Asuka and he could take it off her at any time. I won't be watching that match live, I'll find out the results first, because every time Becky has Asuka in the Disarmer, I'm going to have a panic attack if I watch it live.

Has a Taylor Swift avatar, which takes guts.

Also no sig.

EDIT - Knows I'm right about anything I say about Asuka.

Fan of Kate Micucci.

Likes the Movie vs Movie thread.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm with him on that first one. That match would give me a damn heart attack.

- Putting me to shame with all of his Asuka sig/avi combos.

- Knows I will soon be a Mass Effect fan.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows I'm still in shock that Mass Effect has escaped his knowledge, as he's got his hands in every piece of the cultural pie, especially science fiction.

Knows The Game Is On.

Doesn't know what that means.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Would probably around 150k posts if posts here counted :lol

* Movie and games aficionado

* WF's Asuka biggest fan*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know they used to count. That's where a lot of them come from. They cut it off a few years ago.

Doesn't listen to Power Metal :bunk

Should know I need breakfast.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Knows that Andromeda is not a true Mass Effect game and not canon
- Knows that Simone Simons is a GOAT singer
- Thinks The Game Is On


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Female GOAT. Overall GOAT is Bruce Dickinson. Is correct, though.

Knows Andromeda was SJW fuck poop and amazingly shoddy game design.

Has an even 16 grand post count.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Iron Maiden fan

* Probably thinks that me liking Nickelback is :goaway. Probably embarrased that they are from the same country than he is too

* Should know that I have to do some groceries shopping, back in a few

Mordy out*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister

- Agrees that Simone is the female GOAT singer. Even tho I think Floor Jansen is right up there as well.
- Has lost faith in Bioware when it comes to delivering good games
- Will probably like it if they use Taylor Swift's song Endgame to promote Avenger's Endgame

Mordecay

- Is a master ninja
- Probably looking forward to the IIconics at Elimination Chamber
- Not a fan of The Queen


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion

- Needs breakfast.

- Should know that the GOAT female rock SINGER (not personality) is Ann Wilson. :fact










- Knows I don't know what his usertitle means.

D:

- Ninja.

- Fan of The Queen.


- Fan of Queen? :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yay.
Phantom. 
Something something Asuka bullcrap


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that Simone Simons is better than Ann Wilson.

Doesn't know that The Game Is On is a Weekly Planetism.






1:02:52

:hb

Probably isn't eating.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Yay.

- zrc.

- SIOUXSIE SIOUX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Tyrion:

- Ninja'd me.

- Nope. I refuse to accept that.

- Incorrect. I'm eating a Granny Smith right now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eats Granny Smith apples. I only eat Red Delicious.

Doesn't realize that while Ann Wilson is great, Simone is a completely, completely different level. Ann Wilson does not have a voice that angelic.

Doesn't listen to as many podcasts as I do.

EDIT - The new Spider-Man trailer's out.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Probably incorrect on that last one. I listen to history, horror, animation, and general weirdness podcasts. Don't listen to as many straight pop culture ones as I used to tho.

P.S. I'm listening to Talking Simpsons right now.

- We do agree that Simone is ... :banderas :dance :anna.

- Only eats Red Delicious.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister:

*- Maiden fan
- Not really fond of Blaze's era or the new era.
- Dance of Death is his favorite Maiden album*

Doctor Phantom:

*- Knows that women vocalists in metal are awesome
- Big time Asuka fan
- Did the :banderas:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was phantom'd. Apologies.

- Always brings the metal.

- Digs female vocalists.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is competing with me in podcasting. I have 20 feeds. Some of those feeds have multiple shows inside of those feeds. 

Likely isn't subscribed to many of the same podcasts.

Doesn't have an official doctorate.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Wishes that Asuka is still undefeated
- Happy that her career recovered, sort of...
- Knows that who don't like Asuka are bunch of heretics*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- Fine. He wins the podcasting thing.

- Should know that RR is the day after my birthday this year.

- Knows that Asuka making Becky tap would be the sweetest gift of all. :lenny

Evil:

- Metal'd me.

- Damn skippy on that last one.

- Metal on metal, it's what he craves.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know it recovered, but I can't be fully satisfied unless she's the all time #1 most pushed woman in company history, and she's still currently #3 and soon to be #4. This needs to stop. :no:

Can't believe they're doing the first ever womens WrestleMania main event without her, but Charlottes ugly ass gets in there solely based on her name. :goaway #BITTER #GRUDGE

Anime fan.

Is currently active.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Bitter, holding a grudge.

- NEW SPIDER-MAN TRAILER. :mark

- MYSTERIO!!!! :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She's currently 4th. Soon to be 5th.

Spiderman? Lol

I'm not that much of a nerd to care.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is not remotely bitter. :side:

- Will not be happy until Asuka Main Events WrestleMania, but I'm sure a clean win over Becky would ease the pain.

- Thinks I'm crazy not to find Louis CK funny. To be honest, I'm not huge on most American comedians, I prefer British humour.

Does everyone try to ninja me or something? :sadbecky

zrc:

- Didn't name three things.

- Vintage zrc :cole

- Is trying to further annoy Tyrion.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Prefers British humour.

- Should check out that new Spidey trailer.

- MYSTERIO. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I will not check out the Spidey trailer. 

I'm.not its target audience. 

Knows Asuka will probably retire soon.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

zrc said:


> She's currently 4th. Soon to be 5th.
> 
> Spiderman? Lol
> 
> I'm not that much of a nerd to care.


She's currently 3'rd. Becky is getting pushed harder at the present moment, but Asuka has had a FAR more successful career than Becky. Becky has only had a decent run for a few months and years of nothing. Asuka will only slide into 4'th when Becky main events WrestleMania. Not sure if fatass is supposed to be the one that will make her 5'th, but nah.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> She's currently 3'rd. Becky is getting pushed harder at the present moment, but Asuka has had a FAR more successful career than Becky. Becky has only had a decent run for a few months and years of nothing. Asuka will only slide into 4'th when Becky main events WrestleMania. Not sure if fatass is supposed to be the one that will make her 5'th, but nah.


She's behind Charlotte if people like it or not. So she's 4th.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Charlotte is #2. Who the fuck is this other person? She's ahead of Nia.

#1 Ronda, #2, Charlotte, #3, Asuka, #4, Becky

3 and 4 switch at Mania.

EDIT - Oh, right, Bliss. Fuck that, she means nothing. Bliss only has a few titles. Big deal, Sasha has titles too. Nobody cares.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Asuka's champion. 

- Responded to zrc.

- Knows I only care about MYSTERIO right now. 

MYSTERIO. :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I watched the Spiderman trailer.
I care even less than I did before.
Fuck Mysterio.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows Mysterio is only the villain because Sony won't give Marvel the big ones like Goblin, Ock, Venom, etc.

Does not care about superhero movies.

Hated the Spider-Man trailer.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is burying me today :side:


Only eats Red Delicious apples


Wants me to visit Quiznos


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sony playing hard to get? Offer them a Resident Evil reboot and they'll give their right bollock for it. 

Who's next? Kraven? Morbius? Black Cat?

I just have little time for the MCU as a whole.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I'd give my right bollock to get Resident Evil remake earlier. :aryep

- Should know Blood Money on PS4 is bringing back many nostalgic memories, although it's way overpriced. The visual updates don't seem much different. I wish they just remade it properly, and didn't include Absolution. Still, it's really fun to ace all the levels again. So, I'm not too angry about it.

- Should know I might buy WWE 2K soon. I've got this strange itch to play Universe Mode for some reason.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I used to play a lot of Universe Mode when I used to play WWE games


Should know I haven't owned a WWE game since WWE2k14


Enjoys Tesco sandwiches


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NERDS!:

zrc:

- It honestly wasn't a great trailer.

- But Mysterio was always my boy, and he looks pretty boss... with the helmet on. 

- He's no Strange, but Mysterio is definitely a character I've been dying to see on the big screen.

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

-No longer plays WWE games.

- Loves the N64.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-









- Calling us nerds, but he won't stop talking about Mysterio. :lauren

- Should know I think of the wrestler not the villain. I'm sorry.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should be sorry. :bunk

- Digging Titans. :mark

- Knows that REmake 2 is going to be a slice of fried gold.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Also digging Titans. :mark: I love how gritty it is. Wasn't expecting that.

- Should know I'm getting a Watchmen vibe from it.

- Should know I can't stop thinking about Punisher dropping on Friday. Jon Bernthal :banderas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Except it's being done by some of the team involved with the first lot. 

It'll be same old but without Alice. 

Yawn!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - I'd give my right bollock to get Resident Evil remake earlier. :aryep
> 
> - Should know Blood Money on PS4 is bringing back many nostalgic memories, although it's way overpriced. The visual updates don't seem much different. I wish they just remade it properly, and didn't include Absolution. Still, it's really fun to ace all the levels again. So, I'm not too angry about it.
> 
> - Should know I might buy WWE 2K soon. I've got this strange itch to play Universe Mode for some reason.


I just can't do it. I want it, but I'm waiting for a sale.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Trolling us.

- Beloved heel. 

- ONLY X-MEN.

Tyrion:

- Ninja'd me.

- Carnage fan.

- Waiting for a sale.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Isn't excited for REmake 2. :armfold

- Party pooper.

- Should go and watch a Jax & Tamina match. :goaway

Phantom:

- Knows zrc is heeling it up again.

- Should know I blame you for encouraging him.

- Won't stop talking about Mysterio for the rest of today.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I just can't do it. I want it, but I'm waiting for a sale.


As much as I love Blood Money, it's not worth full price. You get another game you don't want, and the visuals aren't that different. You are indeed best off waiting.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Damn skippy.

- This profile is now dedicated exclusively to Mysterio news and tributes. :fact

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You're not very good at this attack zrc thing. :lmao

Mysterio is still shit.

The character and the wrestler.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Mordy back

* Reminding people that he is unribbable

* Thinks Peyton lives in a sewer :lauren

* Thinks she is shit :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Why would I attack zrc?

- I like zrc...

- I only attack Spider-Man.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Will attack zrc.

- Knows Mysterio?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Says damn skippy a lot.

- Stopped saying groovy as much. I guess he transferred that to me instead.

- Has actually kept his avatar & signature for longer than a day, now I just jinxed it. ops


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Fourth Wall said:


> As much as I love Blood Money, it's not worth full price. You get another game you don't want, and the visuals aren't that different. You are indeed best off waiting.


The only problem I have is it's going to be ages before it's on sale. I don't want to wait that long, but I just can't justify it.

Full price is highway robbery. It costs as much to get Blood Money and Absolution on PS4 as it cost to get the base version of Red Dead 2. fpalm Remasters are always cheaper, even ones with multiple games. No excuse for this.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* Mysterio was actually my favourite Spidey villain in the 90's animated tv series

* Didn't know much about him, but he looked cool :shrug

* Should know that I still haven't watched the Spidey trailer

SO MANY PEOPLE TODAY

WALL

* Wants me to be judged by Gordon Ramsey

* Wants me to cook for him someday so he can have one day off from microwave meals and frozen pizza

* Should learn how to cook

TYRION

* Doesn't care about Mysterio

* Thinks Asuka is above Bliss :heston

* They have kept Bliss on tv despite being injured, they took Asuka off tv for two months after losing for the second time to Carmella, that tells you everything :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- I will never stop saying "groovy." I've been saying it for too many years now. 

^Damn skippy.

- Should anticipate some ch-ch-changes. 

- Mysterio or Jill Valentine? :hmm

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Digs that Mysterio. roud

- Still Doc Ock.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I prefer Ada Wong.

Even as a kid Fishbowl head was stupid to me.

But mutants in bright coloured spandex was fine :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ada's cool as heck.

- But I'm all about that Jill.

- Ada's top 5 tho.

Jill or Mysterio? :hmm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I still haven't forgiven Sony for giving Anderson money to make those abominations of movies. 

Had the chance to gave Chris, Claire, Jill, Ada and Leon in one film.

Nah not allowed that cause we need more bike chases with the directors wife.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Talking about a movie that I don't know

* Apparently hated that movie

* Should know that apparently the sewer was repaired, thank God*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- They really dropped the ball with those movies.

- I still do not care about the many misadventures of Alice ex Machina.

- That portrayal of Jill... :goaway

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Does not know the RE movies.

- Should watch... Return of the Living Dead.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes Return of the Living Dead
Brains 
Knows what a barrel of shit the RE movies were


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that after I signed in to my PS3, which is what I needed to do, because it needed an update, I have Blood Money again. :hb

And yet, like a sucker, I'm gonna pay for it again when it has a discount for PS4, because I want it on the current system. :mj2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus:

- This dude gets it.

- "Send more cops!"

- Has seen any of the jiangshi/"hopping vampire" movies of the '80s and '90s? Mr. Vampire?

Tyrion:

- Ninja'd me.

- Has Blood Money again. :yay

- Using :hb a lot.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Can't say that I have
I haven't seen many foreign horror movies, except a few Italian ones
Then again, Im more of an 80 horror fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not a fan of current horror movies

* Has made people watch Titans around here :bjpenn

* Loves IIconic bikini pics*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Wishes he could make everyone watch House.










- Doesn't appreciate us calling Billie unattractive.

- Was disgusted that I compared Billie & Charlotte.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm so slow today. I should go back to sleep.

Virus:

- Mr. Vampire's awesome.. Far-out mix of action, comedy, and horror. Spawned a million sequels and knock-offs. If you like Big Trouble in Little China...

- Does not approve of MCU's MJ.

- I don't approve of her... because I want Gwen Stacy.

#KiernanShipkaforGwenStacy

Anna:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knows Jill Valentine is groovy.

- JILL OR MYSTERIO?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Rey Mysterio :grin2:

* Still recovering from his cold

* Didn't do 3 things about me despute being ninja'd :sadbecky*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-









- Had to answer that question, even though he knows the answer.

- Claire or Leon?










Mordy:

- Gets ignored a lot. :sadbecky

- Knows I never ignore him :cool2 Unless he's talking about House MD.

- Might be watching Punisher on Friday. Or, should be.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- I only do it for the person directly above me. 

- Where have you been?

- NO REY MYSTERIO. JILL OR GOOD MYSTERIO?

Anna:

- Ninja'd me.

-









- GOAT RE character?

Sorry for the wait. Had to tend to something.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

All about fishbowl right now.

I don't play Resident Evil games to answer that. 

No one waited.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-









- Should know he'll disagree hard, because he has Jill & Claire above Chris I guess. It goes Chris > Jill > Leon > Claire for me.

- Knows that cheesy Resident Evil intro will never get old.






zrc:

- Won't be playing REmake 2.

- We'll just tell him how good it is, and he'll troll & heel it up.

- Has hundreds of hours in WWE 2K, so I'm not sure his opinion on good games is the best. :Cocky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Most of it spent creating better models than those that THQ spent all year making. 

I've got the largest women's roster in a wrestling videogame. 

Except those that play that 8 bit Fire Pro crap.

I have tonnes of games I play. But coming from a guy who spends his time on shitty COD, he can't judge either. XD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* Likes Resident Evil

* Probably doesn't play FIFA

* Still hasn't watched House :goaway

ZRC

* Plays a lot of games

* Have been playing TEW a lot lately

* Whatever that game is*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm sick and supposed to be working.

- Bye, guys.

- Post Jill. :mark

Or don't.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows a lot of the models in WWE games suck ass. Most of them don't even look like the Wrestlers. :lmao

- Doesn't care about the Men's Rumble. Whoever wins is getting buried by Brock, which looks to be Sethy boy.

- Wants to see some surprises in the Women's Rumble.

Phantom:

- Changed his avatar because I mentioned it.

- Jill though :mark:

- Should know Nostalgia won't approve of you replacing the cute Francoise.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I dunno, a lot of them are improved in 19. I don't care how the legends look though. They don't matter in my universe.

If the winner even goes after Brock. 

There's plenty of surprises they can bring to the women's rumble. Just depends if they choose to.

@Mordecay;
TEW is a game where you run a wrestling company
Hire and fire, book shows, sort out TV deals, sort feuds, matches etc.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Phantom's new avatar sucks ass :side:

Should know I'm thinking of changing my avatar/sig 

May or may not have tried Co-Op sausage rolls. I noticed them earlier and kept on walking. :lol


That was for Fourth Wall but I guess it can apply to zrc :shrug


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gregg's are the only true sausage roll. 

Though I make my own stuffed with tomato, cheese and bacon along with the sausage. 

I don't like anything else from Gregg's though, except the Apple and Raspberry jam Doughnuts.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not a fan of Greggs

* Just of a few stuff

* Only person rooting for TamJax at the Chamber*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm not the only one. 

This forum doesn't represent everybody. Thankfully. 

Just like jobbers appear to have fans. Mostly cause of Peyton's er assets.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I haven't had an apple doughnut in years

Should know I've never had Krispy Kreme doughnuts before

May think they are overpriced rubbish. :hmm:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm weak.

- Hates my new avi. :goaway

- Might hate it less if he played more than just 3 Nintendo games.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The ones in Gregg's are gorgeous. 

Never had Krispy Kreme.

As a rule I barely eat fast food. I prefer to cook things myself.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Should know that I probably had donuts less than 10 times in my life :lol

* :eyeroll at the fact that I am not the only one among the regulars who wants to see the IIconics win the tag titles

* Hasn't had a donut in a while

PHANTOM

* Back despite being sick

* Has kept sig/avi for longer than most have expected :monkey

* Probably won't be online for long

ZRC

* Likes Krispy Kreme donuts

* Should know that there are just 1 Krispy Kreme store in my country

* The only donuts I have eaten are Dunkin Donuts :shrug
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Krispy Kreme isn't very good.

- You're better off going to your local bakery.

- Mordy, eat more donuts.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I don't eat Donuts much either.

- They are too sickly & sweet for me.

- I just eat Pizza instead. Is there Pizza flavoured donuts? :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* I am not a big fan of sweets

* I prefer salty treats

* Wants to see Asuka squashing the Iiconics tonight. I do to, because it would mean that the Iiconics are back on tv :mark:

WALL

* Pizza fan

* Pizza Hut, Domino's or Papa John's?

* Pineapple on pizza: yay or Nay?*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

-









- Loves Chris Redfield.:lauren

- Would probably love to see Tom Hardy play him in a reboot.


Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Wants his girls on TV.

- Cooking tonight.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes the taste of salty things

Not surprised 

Has had Dunkin donuts before




Phantom:

Should know I've played many Nintendo games considering I grew up with the Nintendo 64, Nintendo Gameboy Colour, Nintendo Gameboy Advance, Nintendo Gamecube, Nintendo Wii. Nintendo games were my childhood. 


Should know I also owned a PS2 and a Xbox 360 so it's not like I have a limited knowledge on video games, I just didn't play the boring ones Phantom likes. :lauren


Knows I preferred his Françoise Hardy avatar and I'm only teasing him


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nintendo man.


- Knows I know he was teasing. So was I. 


- Hardy will return.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I just watched his Spidey trailer.

- I remembered Jake Gyllenhaal is playing Mysterio. I love Jake, I'm excited now. :mark:

- Should know that trailer was pretty bad though. The movie will probably be groovy still.



Mordecay said:


> *
> * Pizza fan
> 
> * Pizza Hut, Domino's or Papa John's?
> ...


Papa Johns. Pizza Hut is decent and Dominos is like eating cardboard. 

Pineapple on Pizza is fine. Anyone that hates is hating it to "look cool" and follow the crowd. Pineapple & Ham is really nice.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Loves Jake, not surprised there... :grin2:

* Wants any team but Nia/Tamina to win the women tag titles

* Apparently is fixing his sleeping schedule*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I knew that was coming. :eyeroll

- He's a great actor, and I don't find him remotely attractive. :side:

- Should watch Nightcrawler if he hasn't already


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Wants the IIconics to be tag team champions.

- I want Mayu Iwatani and Kairi. :mark


- Sign Mayu!

TFW:

- Ninja'd me.


- He was great in Nightcrawler. 


- I think he'll be great as Mysterio.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Puts pineapple on pizza
Clearly a madman
Probably will watch Velvet Chainsaw


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

**









*









*







*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Was ninja'd.

- Thinks Donna Troy is pretty neat.

Mordy:


- Ninja'd me.


- Will edit.


- Knows I'm no longer Sister Magik. :sadbecky


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Has an avatar I don't know. (Resident Evil something something?)
- Has good taste in joshi.
- Looking forward to see Mysterio.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is a ninja
- Doesn't knows GOAT Jill
- Is The Dream


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't know about Jill Valentine?! :O

- Got it right with Resident Evil, though.

- Reminded me how beautiful Winona Ryder is.

Dolorian:

- Loves his T. Swift.

- Just hit past 16k posts.

- Likely missing :reigns


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm changing my avi.

- Should answer the question in This or That. AZA = Aubrey.

- My unlimited love to y'all.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Replaced GOAT Jill with an AZA avatar for some reason
- Enjoyed the film Mandy?
- Is still celebrating Asuka's win


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> **
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive never eaten Krispy Kreme doughnuts. So how can I like them?


Joined three years ago.
16k+ posts
Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves Taylor Swift

Doesn't agree with the negative comments about Charlotte's appearance in this thread recently 

Probably another person who thinks womens wrestling > mens wrestling



zrc:

Quoted Mordy

Knows Mordy sometimes lacks reading comprehension

Loves home cooked meals


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I am tired as shit atm, so I miss some things in other people's posts

* I am going to the movies tonight after almost a year, the last movie I watched on the theaters was Deadpool 2

* I am going to watch the new DBZ movie :mark:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Needs a girl to go to the movies with 

Should know I haven't been to the cinema since 2016 :lmao 

Is sleep deprived


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I can't imagine staying away from a theater for more than a couple of weeks.

- Kairi'd me.

- Has owned a lot of Nintendo.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nostalgia

One of my favourite Englanders :cool2
Gets me to post in this section more than I should
Knows smoked salmon baps are :done

Phantom

Living up to his name
Regular at the cinema
Made some changes


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Aubrey looking fine in that dress :book

* Goes to the movies a lot

* Using "Kairi'd me" now :eyeroll

CJGOAT

* Wants the Iiconics to win the Womens tag titles roud

* Living up to his GOAT nickname :tucky

* Hates people when people kiss his ass, I don't care :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Introduced me to Leanna Decker and Isla Dawn :cool2


Is correct but it depends on the quality. The smoked salmon I had from the Co-Op today was not that great. :lauren


Probably very much enjoys his days away from WF. :lol



Mordy:

Should know Phantom said that because I sent him Kairi rep

Should know I repped him because Phantom said I had a lovely avatar/sig combo :cool2 

Is the person I have the most back and forths with :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that "Kairi'd" is only for him and will be rather rare.

- Knows I'm slacking. :lauren

- Lives near a market. Ditto.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nah still turtled.

Meh.

Yep.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Changed his avatar again

Should know we rarely have back and forths because I'm too busy with Mordy or SayStupidAgain

I believe I may have got that last guy's username wrong :lmao




zrc: 

Was lazy

Has become nicer in 2019 or am I the only one who has noticed it? :hmm:

Is staying off the alcohol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Loves back and forths with me

* Especially when they are jobber debates

* Knows that I will always win, since my favourites are bigger jobbers :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- I don't really have back-and-forths anymore. I'm annoyingly agreeable. :lauren

- Was turtled. 

Hiya, zrc!

- Approves of Mademoiselle Hardy. :anna

Mordy:

- Turtled me.

- Approves of Aubrey''s dress.

- Would accept his favorites getting squashed by Asuka. #puttheIIconicsonTV #DoitforMordy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't mind the Iiconics on tv as long as they are killed by Asuka roud

* Just like in the old, NXT times

* I miss those times :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Misses his girls.

- Should know that I miss Andre the Giant. :sadbecky

- Enemy of Becky fandom.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Andre doesn't appear because he sadly passed away like 20+ years ago

* My girls don't appear because they have been buried 12 feet under :sadbecky

* Probably would like to see Io and Kairi winning the women tag titles eventually, not so much for Io but for Kairi*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know naming my Top 10 hottest Women in WWE for your thread wasn't easy. I had to Google, as I forgot so many Women. :lmao

- Probably won't be happy at my placement of Peyton on my list.

- Will :eyeroll at who I picked for first :becky2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Started a thread.

- Knows I see Anna. Hi.

- #WewanttheIIconics

Anna:

- I saw you. Hi.

-Digs Dino Crisis?

- Prefers Aubrey to MEW.

Answer the "This or That" for me, please? I'll be your best friend...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably won't post on my thread because he is not a pervert like us >

* We all know who will be his n1 though :asuka

* Pushing for the IIconics to be on tv just so I can be happy roud*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'll do that now. :anna

- Will never forgive me for not placing Asuka or Kairi in my Top 10 hottest.

- Should know Dino Crisis is groovy.










Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knows I was straight there making my post. I guess that makes me a pervert too. :anna

- Would be happy if the IIconics get buried just because they were on TV.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Didn't include perfect humans on his list.

- Probably put Becky on it.

- Still groovy.

Thanks for making decisions for me. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Didn't include *perfect humans* on his list.


** He did included Peyton :ciampa

* Probably his list would be like: 1. Asuka, 2. Kairi... the rest :lol

* Goes outside a lot, unlike some of the regulars here*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Liked my post calling out a Becky mark who didn't answer your thread properly :lol 

Should know it took me quite a few minutes to think of my list

Should know the first 5 or so were in order and then I kinda just listed names to fill the page


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I saw that post.

- Should know that I've posted things like that for Asuka.

- I'm not sorry.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Calling out delusional Becky marks roud

* Still put her above Peyton in looks :lauren

* Doesn't watch NXT

PHANTOM

* Does watch NXT

* Probably the Kairi segments only

* Has something very weird as sig*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I wouldn't be like that. I don't have obsessions about anybody. :armfold



Probably watches Sabrina with the girlfriend :lauren



May go to a future PPV if it's in the Cali area




Mordy: 


Should know I started to find Becky more attractive after the heel turn 


Maybe it was the attitude or the fact I like heels or maybe it's because it's the first time in her career I've bothered to pay attention to her :lmao 


Should be happy I put Peyton ahead of Sonya


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Phantom'd.

- Put Kairi at #10. 

- Should know that I probably shouldn't post in his thread. 


(Asuka is #1 tho. Dig it,)

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Damn right.

- She's the reason I didn't watch the holiday special the moment it was released.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Disappointed I didn't list Kairi, but again I don't watch NXT :shrug

I barely know anyone on there but I think Rhea's nice. Isla too. 

Though if I listed Rhea some person would probably make a comment: ''oh you like a girl with muscles, what a surprise''. fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I was actually was going to say that you like Becky since she started to call herself the Man :lmao

* Rhea is good looking, but I am always resilient with girls who look like they could kick my ass

* Knows Isla just because of CJ :beckylol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I fail to see the humour because I don't like men :shrug

Probably thinks I would find a transgender gimmick funny

But forgets that Vince has awful humour so it would be WOAT


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't recognize my sig.

- Should know it's a gif version of a panel from Strange Tales #138.

- One of the GOAT comic pages:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I can recognise it when I have sigs turned off :side:

Told me to suck on a egg 

Banana is his favourite fruit so go suck on one of them


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It was for Mordy.

- Bananas... :banderas

- All ninjas can suck an egg. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Spoken by the biggest ninja of all :side:

Mordy needs one everytime he ribs me

Loves the ''What is the con'' thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I didn't exclude myself.

- Ninjas... :goaway

- Wants to know my 5 favorite Doctor Strange stories?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that Nostalgia has more important matters to think about 

Such as when is the right time to tell that girl my feelings :hmm:

And why the fuck is DJ ignoring me on Twitter


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** She is ignoring you because you suck eggs

* And I created a Twitter account just to tell her to visit this section of the forum, where there was a creepy guy who just send you a PM who is obsessed with you :lmao

* Would be probably scared shitless if I actually do that*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm still going to tell NO my 5 favorite Strange stories. :fact.

- But not now. I've procrastinated enough. Gotta go... for real.

- My unlimited love to y'all... even Mordy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Won't be doing that and should know I'm not creepy. :side:


I'm also not obsessed. :shrug I could stop today and never mention her again and it would be easy. 



It's not like I have some close connection to her, I just find her attractive. From talking with her I've realised that her personality is not that great and she doesn't seem so interested in me. Still, she appreciates my advice and supportive messages. That totally gets me somewhere. :eyeroll




Phantom:

Tell me later

Enjoy your time

Knows there will be less ninjas now


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Why do people have to mention me separately, like if it was wrong to like me?

* Bye Phantom, hope you return soon

* Ribbing Nostalgia gets boring from time to time

NOSTALGIA

* Knows that I wouldn't waste my time tweeting DJ about you

* I have more important things in which to waste my time, like tweeting to Peyton

* And I don't even do that that often since she barely uses Twitter these days*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It would scar you anyway to see some of the accounts she follows and the profiles that tweet her. 

She follows quite a few pornstars. It's sad I know most of them. :lmao 

She seems to particularly like Chanel Santini and she's gotten tweets from her before. Does that name ring any bells? Did anyone create a thread comparing Peyton to her? :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Compares the most beautiful woman on earth to ugly shemales who look nothing like her :goaway

* I wouldn't be surprised if that was an alt of yours who created that thread

* Knows a lot about shemale porn :hmm*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Chanel is not ugly at all. One of the hottest trans girls in the world. :shrug

Is incorrect but I did rep the poster for the humorous thread. :lol

Should realise loads of people have this fetish and it's the fastest growing type of porn on the internet.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Am I interrupting? opcorn

- Knows he & Mordy will never agree with eachother on various topics. :lol

- Went to the Doctors today :goaway My worst nightmare.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably would agree she is attractive:



































Probably laughs his ass off when he sees Mordy and I feuding


Has been sucking at Call of Duty recently


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows a lot about sucking :lol

* Should know that, according to Pornhub, Hentai is the most searched genre of porn in my country and in this part of the world in general :side:

* Before he asks, I've never watched a Hentai video*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is once again incorrect, but I wouldn't kick her out of bed :shrug 


I've never seen Hentai either I don't think. I did go through an experimental phase a few years back watching different types of porn because I was so bored with regular porn and I wanted to explore new things but I don't remember Hentai. 


Should know that's how I got into trannies. fpalm


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Nostalgia's rival

- Hoping his favourites make an appearance on SmackDown tonight

- House fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hasn't watched House :bunk

* Should know that Nostalgia is my frenemy :lmao

* One of the few who likes Nostalgia's sigs despite knowing the truth :beckylol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably finds it funny and weird hearing about my history. 

Probably thinks I'm burying myself. :buried 

Should know emerald is great guy and a man of excellent taste :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows emerald has great taste :anna :becky2

- Charlotte though :goaway We're going to have to talk to him about that one.

- Knows I should try ordering at Subway one of these days, to test how much my anxiety has improved. :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Emerald doesn't have great taste, he likes Charlotte and Becky :lauren

* Wall also doesn't have great taste, he put Becky as the hottest girl in WWE :goaway

* Nostalgia... no comments :beckylol*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Mordy doesn't have great taste, he likes Peyton & Billie. :lauren

- Doesn't think Becky is the hottest :goaway

- Has opcorn worthy back and forths with Nostalgia.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Emerald talks more sense than you. :hmm:


Should know while DJ is trans I have not seen proof and given she is so beautiful and convincing it is almost hard to believe she is so it's a ''I'll fully believe it when I see it matter'' :lol


Probably saving for a new tablet



Wall:

Is correct about Mordy's taste

Gets the popcorn out in this thread

Also couldn't believe DJ is trans and confessed to me she is one of the most beautiful trans girls he has ever seen :shrug


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Should know that Nostalgia has more important matters to think about
> 
> Such as when is the right time to tell that girl my feelings :hmm:
> 
> And why the fuck is DJ ignoring me on Twitter


About three days ago.

Was the last poster anyway, wahooo!

Knows I won't be rankings the ladies in terms of looks. And it has nothing to do with Tamjax, because they wouldn't be in my ten.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is exposing me. :side:

- Can't decide if he prefers calling me Wall, TFW or Fourth Wall yet. :lol I'm surprised you haven't said my real name by accident. :beckylol

- Whatever you do, don't call me Cheesecake Fudge. :lauren

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Wants Nostalgia to express his feelings, just like how he wants me to bang my Neighbour. 

- Should know I hear plenty of Neighbour banging. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm happy with my writing so far. :anna

This is a cameo. :woo

- Should know that I'm going to make some popcorn because of his previous post. :anna

- Picked Mysterio over Magik... would pick Mysterio over Sister Magik?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Making Popcorn. :yay

-









- Knows what film that gif is from :anna


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Nostalgia said:


> Should know Emerald talks more sense than you. :hmm:
> 
> 
> Should know while DJ is trans I have not seen proof and given she is so beautiful and convincing it is almost hard to believe she is so it's a ''I'll fully believe it when I see it matter'' :lol
> ...


Nostalgia, when you watch shemale porn is it women with dicks fucking regular women in the pussy? Or women with dicks getting fucked in the ass by men? Or women with dicks fucking other women with dicks in the ass? I am not trolling you I am just genuinely confused how it works.

Erm, Phantom Menace, or whatever he's called again.

1. Film buff
2. met Becky (jealous)
3. Has a deceptively low post count

Fourth Wall

1. CM Punk breaks you
2. Sweet sig bro
3. scared to try fuck some girl he likes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Scary Movie, duh.

- Has seen Popcorn from 1991?

- That one's far out. It's basically a slasher version of Phantom of the Opera set during an all-night horror-thon.










SayWhat:


- Ninja'd me.

- Should definitely watch Re-Animator. :anna

- Not big on the original Producers.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-









- Knows SayWhatAgain! is making this thread :bush

- Should know I haven't seen Popcorn, but I should because I dig 80's and 90's slashers.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Tbf, we usually are the ones who make this thread :bush, so someone else doing it is a nice change :lol

* He wants to be known as Cheesecake Fudge :lol

* Peyton in glasses :zayn3








*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

More Peyton what a surprise. 

Its getting old... So so old. 

Can't wait for her release.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I will still talk about Peyton if/when she is released though :shrug

* Complaining about her getting fired and asking for her return

* Apparently has recovered completely from his illness :anna*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Made a fail post in the con thread

Is suffering with reading comprehension again 

Seems to think this is bury Nostalgia day


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Every day is "Bury Nostalgia" Day, it's like the Rusev Day of this section :lol

* Forgot what I posted yesterday



Mordecay said:



* Phantom is a GOAT, you are a fucking turkey :fact

* Thinks I will stop ribbing him after scare me to death :heston

* He will be ribbed more :anna

Click to expand...

* Didn't answered SayWhat question about shemale porn
*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I care about you poor souls and I will not allow this thread to turn any weirder by answering that question. :shrug 


Should know he never responded to my last PM anyway so if he wants to know he can message me.


Apparently cared what everyone's top 10 women are


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Nostalgia said:


> Should know he never responded to my last PM anyway so if he wants to know he can message me.


Oh yeah... Forgot. I'll read it again, in work tomorrow most likely, it's not like a do fuck all else at work :beckylol

Had a pretty similar list to me in the top 10 hottest girls (Y)

Probably isn't as open about his liking for trans girls in day to day life

Probably wants Becky or Sonya to win the Womens Rumble


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- His favorite wrestler of all time is Daniel Bryan.

- He's not a fan of Brie Larson.

- Digs Leslie Nielsen.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Happy that Asuka got to squash one of the IIconics

* I just returned from watching the new DBZ movie, it was :banderas

* Resurrecting the thread before I am going to sleep

Good night Phantom*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodnight.

- Peyton is back.:mark

- Here's Sally Hawkins:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KILL IT WITH FIRE

Has moving art in his signature.

Gif master


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I was 15 when you joined this forum

Over 90k posts.

Looking forward to the last season of GoT


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves it when Kane murders people.

- Owns one of Kane's masks.

- Doesn't find Kane scary.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I was 28 when you joined this forum.

Little over 1000 posts outside this section. 

Is now premium for a year


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- I was 21 when you joined this forum 
- cool bean
- is whored out on rep


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Plays the FIFA.

Also a cool bean.

Posted in the Wrestler nudes thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is turning 36 this year

* Making me feel young :beckylol

* Unlike most of the people here who are younger than me*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was happy to see the IIconics on TV again



Probably thinks this Mandy/Naomi story is cringeworthy :lauren


Is older than me


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> ** Is turning 36 this year*





zrc said:


> I was 28 when you joined this forum.





Doctor Phantom said:


> Join Date: Jan 2018


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> ** Is turning 36 this year
> 
> * Making me feel young :beckylol
> 
> * Unlike most of the people here who are younger than me*


See below


Tyrion Lannister said:


>


:lmao do maths indeed bud. 

Won't be happy when Asuka loses the belt.

Won't give a crap about the women once Asuka leaves.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

this page :lmao

- is not that old
- is good at maths
- thread regular


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't care about math

* Cares about sexy sigs

* Likes Becky Lynch :hmm*



zrc said:


> See below:lmao do maths indeed bud.


*I read that bad, I read it as "I was 28 when I joined the forum", that's why I shouldn't be posting at 5:30 in the morning :beckylol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Reads a lot of things wrong, not just early in the morning :lauren


Probably prefers the math talk compared to yesterday's topics 


Is currently online


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that I don't really pay attention to what is posted here

* Probably dissapointed that they scrapped the Sonya match to give more time to the Peyton match

* Should know that I actually am really good at math, but I am little rusty tbh since the only math I do these days are my bills :lol*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- loves a whole lot of peyton
- is getting buried a lot 
- omega fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not an IIconics fan despite being from Australia :goaway

* Shoud know that I am not getting more buiried than usual :shrug

* Austin fan*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should agree that Sonya's newest Instagram photo is beautiful

BssZnNDnWJ2



Probably thinks I get buried more than you these days :hmm:



Watches WWE shows live


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I actually was going to rep you that pic :lol

* I needed to spread some rep first

* I will spread reps anyways*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I spent like 15 minutes trying to figure out how to post imgur photos on the forum :lmao

Figured it out now

Doesn't rep that often


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Thinks I've been nicer since new year. 

Sonya fan.

Never votes in the rankings. Probably why Sonya never gets anywhere.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was 28 when I joined this forum.

- Turning 36 this year.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC 

* Sonya probably still get nowhere even with his votes :shrug

* Just like Peyton without mine and my constant campaigning

* Is turning 30 this year... and he hates it

PHANTOM

* Is mocking me :lauren

* I thought he was nice

* Should know that I am editing pics of a match between Peyton and Kairi, where Peyton won, probably the biggest win of her career at that point... at Wrestlemania Axxess*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Somehow, he got ninja'd... :lauren

-









- Peyton was in a match!!! :yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Only reason she's on TV is cause they've got a tag women's chamber to fill.

Baffled by the turtling.

Knows Mord went to the Scott Steiner School of Mathematics.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Seriously, this thread was dead for a good long while! How did he get ninja'd?!

- Digs League of Extraordinary Gentleman.

- And Movie Mina.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows I have no idea what "Movie Mina" is.

Gifs for every occassion.

Doesn't comprehend how ninjaing could happen when it does.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- But, like, after an hour or something of inactivity.

- The universe is clearly out to get Mordy.

- Will not be happy with my choice in Movie vs. Movie. Not shocked... just unhappy. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** The universe likes to screw with me

* Unlike the girls I like :sadbecky

* MEW is back!!! :mark:*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lauren

Needs to be as in line with the rest of my opinions facts as he is with Asuka.

Knows Vince McMahon is out to get me.

Isn't playing the Silver Lining Spider-Man PS4 DLC at present.

EDIT - God damn it.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Spider-man DLC any good? Been umming and ahhing about buying it. 

Has very strong _opinions_

I don't think Vince cares about anybody.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eh, the first and the third one are ok. The second one isn't very good. 

The DLC is not the strong point. You want the main game. The main game is almost flawless. It's also a better Spider-Man story than has *ever* been put on film. It was definitely made by people who LOVE Spider-Man. The best thing about the DLC is that some of the suits are good. Not all of them, but some of them. I think it's not DLC related, I could be wrong, but they have the Sam Raimi movie suit and it's the best suit in the game. That's what I use now.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've already got the main game 

I'm just really picky when it comes to DLC. 

Should know I don't like Spider-Man, but always enjoyed the games.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has the main game.

Should know that the DLC does have some story tie ins that will lead into the next game, such as 



Spoiler



Miles becoming Spider-Man and Yuri becoming the Wraith



These are spoilers that I saw even though I haven't completed it yet. I'm almost done.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

As much as I disagree with the cashgrab nation of today's gaming world. I have to admit last year wasn't a bad year for games. I certainly bought more new titles in 2018 than I have for a very long time.

I bought Red Dead but its still in the packaging :lmao

Ended up getting God of War for £12. Love it so far.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- God of War is boss.

- Should know that I'm playing Mass Effect right now. :mark

Commander Clea Shepard, at your service. roud

- Any TEW updates?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gave Asuka a holiday. So she is more willing to re-sign a contract. Need her around whilst I build the others up. 

Kairi, Charlotte, Shayna, Becky and Ronda pretty much own Raw at the moment. 

I'm not really bothered about the guys, so they just end up in random feuds :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - God of War is boss.
> 
> - Should know that I'm playing Mass Effect right now. :mark
> 
> ...


About time.

How far into it?

http://masseffect.wikia.com/wiki/Wrex:_Family_Armor

Do this mission before you go to Virmire in the story. It's important. Save your game after every story mission just so you can backtrack in case you forget and go there without this item.



> Acquisition
> By repeatedly approaching Wrex on the Normandy and talking with him about his past. Eventually, he will tell Shepard about the armor.
> Alternatively, this assignment can be acquired by visiting the hidden structure on Tuntau, in the Phoenix system of Argos Rho.
> If Wrex is present on Tuntau, the assignment will be completed there. If Wrex is not part of the squad, he can be found on the Normandy after Actus has been dealt with and given the armor. The assignment will then be completed, irrespective of Wrex having not told the Commander about the armor beforehand.


EDIT - I forgot to mention, you don't go to Virmire for quite a while, around 2/3'rds through the game. Just make sure that it gets done prior to that is all.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Giving the Phantom a guide of how to play Mass Effect

* Probably agrees that Asuka shouldn't talk much

* Probably happy that she was made to look like a killer with one of the IIconics while Becky had problems beating the other*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Was actually pleased with Peyton's booking last night

- Doesn't care Billie got squashed 

- Liked Rey vs Almas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No no its just Andrade now. Like Cher or Madonna.

Hope you have a nice day.

zrc, out!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is enjoying God of War


Still has Red Dead in the packaging 


Hi zrc


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I can't condone any game taking up so much hard drive space.

So I'll play Red Dead, when I'm ready to delete a few for space. 

Hi Nostalgia xD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not happy with the amount of space RDR requires

* His hard drive is probable full though

* I thought he was leaving*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably thinks I should stop posting her pics when she doesn't reply to me anymore


But you should know I can't help it when they're so hot :banderas


Likely appreciated that I sent him Peyton rep earlier


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Sent a beautiful rep earlier

- Received one too

- Was probably here for Unlimited Rep Weekend


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I can't ask you to stop posting pics of your fave when I do the same all the time :shrug

* Phantom probably will read this and will post pics of any of his obsessions :lauren

* Startingvtreatment for something soon, hope all goes well :aryep

EMERALD

* Probably missed the lack of Charlotte yesterday

* Was probably expecting her to announce that she was going to be in the Womens Rumble match

* Sent me a Wilde rep banderas*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Won't admit it's a hot photo :side:



Should know I just have to have some simple treatment for my ear tomorrow 




Probably thought I had HIV or something. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Mordy was right.

-









- Probably appreciates that more than he would a Clea pic.


P.S. Thanks for the Clea, ef!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- You're welcome

- Would leave the catacombs only to visit Sanctum Sanctorum

- Has a PhD now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This is awesome? :goaway

- :miz is awesome? :anna :lenny

- :y2j fan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Will have a meltdown if this happens at the Royal Rumble











Thinks she's a sweetheart in person 


Has started to play Mass effect


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- She was an absolute delight when I met her. She even took a photo with me.

- I will burn everything if she wins at RR. :fact

- Traveller.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably wasn't wearing a silly mask when that photo was taken :hmm:



May post another photo on the forum in the future



Should know I won't be :fact


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Correct on that first one.

- That's why I'm not posting it.

- Possibly. I have a lot of masks.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't want his charming face on WF

Should know my reason is I'm ribbed far too much nowadays :argh: 

Enjoys a good granny smith apple


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** It wasn't a hot photo

* In a rep exchange with Emerald

* Knows that if SD ratings increase (which is likely given that RAW ratings increased a lot and both go hand in hand) I will totally say that it was because of the IIconics return :aryep*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Typical Mordy answer


Should know nobody cares about The IIconics :aryep


I watched Asuka and Becky squash them, but I refused to watch their promo segment because of I've heard enough of their god awful accents and their poor ''acting''.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Doesnt like Peyton or Billie, Poor Mordy?

-Seems to like the same girl as his Avy if I'm not mistaken.

-Should have Bliss or Becky as his Avy instead.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Recently changed his username

Is correct otherwise I wouldn't have this avy

Should know that would be too generic as there is many people who have Bliss and Becky avatars on the forum and I like to stand out. I'm not a Bliss fan either, but I do like Becky.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

StylesClash90

- Has all 4 favourite superstars in sig

- Changed username recently

- Would be happy if Rollins wins the Royal Rumble

EDIT

Nostalgia

- Ninja

- Not a Bliss fan

- But likes Becky :becky2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sonya fan











Charlotte fan 











Seemed to enjoy Lashley's recent IC Title win. Neither Ambrose or Rollins needed the title so I'm fine with it. :shrug I just hope to god they don't do another Lashley/Elias feud over the title this time...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is wrong about no one caring about the IIconics, there are a lot who care, they just care about 90% of the roster more :shrug

* Didn't watched the IIconics promo. No surprise, given that he doesn't even watch his fave getting What? Chants during her promos :beckylol

* Hopefully his ear treatment goes well. I had an ear infection when I was in high school and while it wasn't too bad and I got cured, since then I can't stand loud noises*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was strangely curious about SayWhatAgain's question yesterday and seemed to want to know my answer to it. :hmm: 


I know the procedure I will get (I had it before 4 years ago) and it's quite uncomfortable but not really painful. Still, I will take some painkillers beforehand just in hope it will make it more bearable. 


Should know the receptionist at my local doctors is attractive and foreign. Reminds me of my Polish girl. :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hope it all goes well buddy :anna

* Hope that it hurts a lot as well :beckylol

* You should bang the receptionist while you wait to tell your feelings to the polish girl, don't be like 4th Wall and his neighbour*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Seems people are very forward about things in Peru :lauren


Should know it's about time I changed my sig 


Knows I won't be changing it to Peyton


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't want to have the best sig possible :side:

* His current sig is better than the one he previously had :beckylol

* Probably already went to sleep*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Like me, is in summer right now, having to listen to the Northern Hemisphere posters moan about the cold :lol
- Yesterday during SD when the Iiconics came out, my Mum said "oh your friend on the forum will be happy to see Peyton" lol you've gone beyond WF now :lol
- Posted at 12pm my time


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Believes in The Shield
- Ambrose fan
- Going to Wrestlemania 35*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Roman Reigns fan

- New sig

- Video games lover


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Soccer fan

* Hasn't changed sig/avi in a while

* Part of the MEW crew

Good night guys*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodnight.

- Also part of the MEW Crew. roud

- Should we start a MEW Crew group? :hmm


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has a cool avatar

- And a creepy sig

- Likes wearing masks


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Would probably love to see an SD person win the Royal Rumble
- Not happy that Becky lost the title to Asuka and would to see her regain it
- Blue is his favorite color*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I don't trust people who like Becky more than Asuka.

Should know that Asuka is a far more dynamic, unique, more interesting performer than Becky with far more charisma and far better in ring work.

Should know that anybody who wins the Royal Rumble and challenges Brock is fucked.


----------



## hmmm488 (Sep 1, 2016)

Used to be "Pyro" when I first started watching this forum

Always did post a lot.

Seems to like Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- First time I've seen this poster.

- Hello!

- Has been watching us. :O


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

People are still alive?

Why am I alive?

Phantom are you alive?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No.

- None of you are invited to my funeral.

- See you on the other side.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I got up at 5:50am 

But weirdly I am not tired and slept fine

Must be nervous for this doctors appointment I guess because I never randomly wake up at this time :hmm:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has a respectable signature he should keep.

Is not tired.

Doesn't drink as much coffee as I do.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That's because I'm more of an energy drink guy. 

Should know I'll have one a little before my doctors appointment. 

Good thing they won't be checking my blood pressure or heart rate.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

We know.

Obviously.

Yep.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm back from my appointment and man was that uncomfortable. Painkillers didn't do shit I guess because it's not techinically pain. :side: If you've never had your ears syringed out you're lucky, that shit is so irrating. At least I can hear better now. :cool2


Probably thinks I sound like a whiny bitch.


Should know it was snowing for a few minutes about five minutes ago, then it stopped and the sun started shining and now it's overcast again. :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Went to his Doctors appointment and got it over with. :anna

- Can hear better now. roud

- Should know it's meant to Snow here, but it's just been really icy on cars and the path. I'm really hoping it doesn't snow, it's a hassle.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good morning guys :sashahi

* Like Ambrose Girl said, it's summer here, but right now it is cold, stupid global warming fucking up the seasons :side:

* You should sing to Nostalgia, he now can hear your sexy voice better :beckylol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know it snowed a bit more, stopped and then the sun came out again. 


Should know I bought an old CRT TV for retro gaming and it will be delivered later so I will have to carry that heavy thing upstairs. 


Knows icy paths can be a bitch. I hope you don't slip over. :lol




Mordy: 

Ninja'd me

Should know I'm not turned on by male voices

Should know I laughed reading Ambrose girl's post above where her mum mentioned you :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has mentioned me to his other friends. :cool2

- Should know I've mentioned none of you because I don't see enough people, but Phantom knows I said 'groovy' to my step-mum and she gave me the oddest look I've ever seen. Obviously we don't say that much over here. :beckylol

- Should know I nearly slipped today. I fucking hate ice. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is using Phantom's odd words in real life. :lauren


Should know I won't be doing that. 


Knows someone will rib me later over the male voices comment and calling another poster odd. :goaway


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Probably makes the :lauren face in real life a lot too.

- Doesn't want to say GROOVY or DAMN SKIPPY :asuka

- Should know I'll never say the latter


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rated Becky Lynch's wrestling ability 8/10


Knows Mordy probably doesn't agree 


Likes my sigs more than others :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* I've never use any of the other words I use here irl

* Probably because no one would understand me since here we talk spanish :beckylol

* Should know that my brain is a mess, since I barely speak to people irl and when I do I have to do it in spanish, but over 90% of the stuff I write online is in english, so most of time when I have to speak in spanish I am thinking in english and translating it on the act, when it should be the other way around

NOSTALGIA

* Becky isn't even in the top 5 best in ring workers in the division :shrug

* Changed sigs again :eyeroll

* The one he had before with the city and the bridge was waaaaay better*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I only know a couple of words in Spanish. I wanted to learn it in high school but they assigned me German instead and French was mandatory so I learnt these two languages. 

The foreign language I know the most is Slovenian though and that came from spending 8 months in that country and dating two girls from there. Even then I only learnt about 30 words or so. Us Brits are lazy when it comes to learning foreign languages and especially considering people in other countries speak such good English now. :shrug


Finds bridges more attractive then a hot woman. :eyeroll


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I can't talk any different languages. Well, I did "learn" French & German in School, but that's debatable. 

- I just expect everyone else in the world to know English because I'm selfish. :cool2

- Should know PE was WOAT in School, however. I'd do Languages over that any day.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

PE was indeed WOAT. I was the guy who made the excuses, faked injuries and forgot my kit to get out of doing PE lessons. My PE teachers were not fond of me. :lol


Regularly eats food from Tesco and shows the forum :lauren



I wonder if anyone recognises you there like they do at Greggs. :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Some cities are more beautiful than most people

* No city is more beautiful than Peyton though :shrug

* Apparently knows several languages, I only know 3: Spanish, English and Ribbing :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I wouldn't say that when I only know a couple of words of each except from Slovenian. Knowing Bonjour and Guten tag doesn't make me confident in my ability to speak French or German. :lmao


Wants larger photos and gif images of Peyton on his profile


Should go Premium :shrug


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Only went for his ears syringed. :lmao

Probably still hasn't told his lil polish sausage how he feels. 

Knows Mord isn't fluent in ribbing. But he is fluent in bullshit. He can certainly take English off that list too.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Apparently doesn't understand what "broke af" means lol

* While I would like to have gifs and larger pics I don't think much about it, besides the best stuff from Peyton are still pics :shrug

* Wishes DJ posts more pics like the one on his sig

ZRC

* Good morning ZRC

* Lazy even in his first post of the day :beckylol

* Knows that Nostalgia wants that kielbasa :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning our little Peruvian muffin. 

Saw Peyton on the box on Tuesday. So he doesn't have to check out Spotted: WWE anymore to see where she is. 

Knows they have more chance to be in the Rumble match, now they've got a women's tag chamber to fill.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I wouldn't be surprised if they put Charlotte and Becky in the Chamber as an odd couple tag team instead of the IIconics :sadbecky

* They probably would last until the final 2 teams and lose to Sasha and Bayley after a miscomunication or something.

* That way you have the 4HW as the final participants to crown the women tag champs and you have Becky and Charlotte doing something while they wait until Mania. And The IIconics can fuck off :Vince2*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I had never heard of the word kielbasa until you mentioned it the other day so it seems you are a lot more interested in Polish sausages. :side:

Is broke af. 

I'll buy you a membership if you agree to not rib me again but I know you wouldn't be able to stick to that. :shrug


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I had. But that's because there's a polish food store in my local town. 

A friend of mine once spent £80 in there on Polish pastries. 

He was a fatty.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Knows that I could never stop ribbing him :lol

* Googled kielbasa :beckylol

* Had a Maribor pic as his sig for a bit

ZRC

* Literally posting at the same time as me, despite that there is not many people here

* Has fatty friends

* Wants Nostalgia to bang the polish girl*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I said _was_ a fatty. He's a hotty now.

Nah I want Fourth Wall to bang his neighbour. 

I'm sure Nostalgia will stop being a pussy and ask the polish one out.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hello zrc.

- Still wants me to bang my neighbour. roud

- Should know I still haven't got past the Greetings stage yet. It's been like 3 years. :aryep


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows The IIconics in the chamber would be a disaster. Instant botchmania material.


Rated Peyton's ring skills 3/10 in a thread Mordy never reads so it's okay. :lol 


Has a hot neighbour




Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> * Googled kielbasa :beckylol
> *


Not as funny as when you Googled Alexa Scout. :hayden3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has posted my Peyton rating in here. ops

- Is trying to get me and Mordy in a back and forth for a change opcorn

- Knows I'll never post pics of my Neighbour with how creepy this section can be. :side: zrc will hunt her down, and declare my love for her.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Can go fuck himself for those Peyton ratings 

* Although those ratings sound like the ratings one would give to Anna acting skills :anna

* Doesn't declare to his neighbour because he knows she will say that he can fuck off

#HeelTurn*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should tell me how I "fuck fuck" myself. :Cocky

- Is triggered at my Peyton rating.

- Even though he's admitted she's a really weak wrestler.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Mordy should visit the rate from 1 to 10 thread


There will also see me giving Billie's ring skills a 2/10 :anna


Should know I can't rate Anna's acting skills because I haven't seen a movie of hers despite how much you keep begging me to watch one :eyeroll


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I would give her in ring skills 5 or 6/10, not 3/10

* 3/10 is for Sonya's charisma

* Or Seth's knee selling*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is criticising Fourth Wall's man crush 


Should know he's told me how he finds Seth very handsome :lauren


Probably doesn't want Seth to win the Rumble to spite Fourth Wall


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know you can give another man a compliment without being gay. :jericho2

- Just like I gave you a compliment, doesn't mean I want your sausage. :lauren

- Knows Mordy is trying hard to trigger me. It's not working...yet. :armfold


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Unfazed by Mordy's attempts to trigger him

- His favourites include everyone in the Fantasy & Games section roud

- Likes The New Daniel Bryan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* No, because you just want Rollins saussage :beckylol

* Better chance with him than with your neighbour :shrug

* Doesn't want Nostalgia to expose their PMs

EMERALD

* Asking where the hell has Orton been these past couple of week

* Wants Orton/AJ at Mania

* Likes metal music, apparently*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know Nostalgia would be exposing himself more than me if he did that :hayden3

- Should know we protect eachother's privacy, however. So that will never happen. :becky2 Don't need to give you guys any more reason to rib us.

- Should know I always chuckle when he says saussage. It's pretty adorable.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Should know an #RKOOuttaNowhere is just around the corner for AJ

- Wants IIconics to be the inauguaral Women's Tag Team Champs

- Knows there's zero chance of that happening

EDIT

TFW

- Fickle ninja

- Doesn't rate Peyton's in-ring skills

- Loved the Becky backstage segment on SmackDown


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** They made Peyton look good against Becky, so there is at least 1% chance now :ciampa

* Knows that AJ/Orton will be one the few times that Orton will not be boring in the ring

* Friend of the World, enemy of the Man U. probably*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I haven't watched Smackdown in months. But it has Becky in it, so it's probably good.

- Knows the Rumble card looks pretty great. Hopefully it delivers.

- Won't die happy until he gets Heel Orton vs. AJ for the Title.

Mordy:

- Knows the other times Orton was good was with his Christian feud. :banderas

- Insulted Anna earlier :sadbecky

- As well as the rest of my favourites. Very protective over his Peyton.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Mordy would cut us all for Peyton.

- Thinks of me when she thinks of hipsters. :lauren

- Tagged me in a Lauren Cohan post. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Can't judge me for the Peyton stuff

* You literally said that you would betray the human race for Kiernan Shipka clones

* Good morning Phantom, hope the cold is gone*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I stand by that.

- The future belongs to the Kiernan Shipka clones.

- It is. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I love you all 

Still not had a drink since New Year xD

Vodka now makes me shudder


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He loves us all, he says.

- What's your game, zrc. What are you up to?










- Still dry. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Didn't like being compared to a hipster.










- Should know I was comparing you with what is said, rather than the actual character. :anna

- Should know if anything, I'm more like that character :lauren Just not as mean.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Should know Nostalgia would be exposing himself more than me if he did that :hayden3


Is correct about this. :lauren


Will be offline during the weekend the Rumble is on so no one spoils the result for him


Should visit Costa if he wants to meet hipsters :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- I get it. 

- We cool. :anna

- There's a movie with Kate and Aubrey on Netflix. Why are we not watching that right now?

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Picked Andrade over Kairi Sane: Perfect Human.

- Judge him for that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Suspicious about zrc's intentions

* About to watch a movie with Aubrey and Kate

* Doesn't like being called a hipster*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Phantom'd Nostalgia. :asuka

- Returned to MEW and not Aubrey










- Should know I'm not in the mood for Netflix right now, but you should tell me the name of it, and I might watch it. I've been watching sappy films lately.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knows we don't get in back and forths too long, because I'm bad at being mean.

- Knows I'd be a terrible comedian. I'd fit right in with the rest of the terrible American comedians. :Cocky I'm the Amy Schumer of WF. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The Little Hours.

- Apparently, this happens:










- Intriguing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** He probably could write comedy for WWE :shrug

* There is a career option for you :lol

* And you can hang out with some wrestlers, although, knowing you, you probably would write the scripts from home and send them via e-mail to never leave your house :beckylol

PHANTOM

* I've heard about that movie

* I was looking for "good scenes" and I was dissapointed

* Allison Brie also appears on it :homer*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know CIEN ALMAS being known as just Andrade is dumb. :vince

- Should know I hate when WWE shortens people's names.

- Just waiting for Seth to be called just Rollins. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks of himself as a good cook


Would probably buy a Peyton sex doll if he could afford one :lauren


Hates the hot weather




TFW:

Knows it's dumb when WWE shorten names


:becky fan


Had coffee today


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was Wall'd. 

- Knows that I appreciate his fascination with transgenderism.

- Even if he's exactly like Mordy now. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Comparing me to Nostalgia :goaway

* Apparently has met Allison Brie

* Also missed the opportunity to meet MEW :sadbecky*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes how dare Phantom compare you with much better person :cool2


Thinks my fetish is weird


Should become friends with SayWhatAgain.. oh wait he's a Becky fan nevermind.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Knows I worked with Brie once. :anna

-Knows that I missed out on MEW... once at my store, the other was at a screening of Phantom of the Paradise I couldn't attend. :sadbecky

- Seriously, MEW was at a screening of POTP. :fuckthis

NO: 

- Ninja'd me.

- Has no strong opinion on MEW.

- Thinks Mew is overrated.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is correct because it's a legendary but it's no where near as overrated as the garbage legendaries that came about after Gen 4. 

Probably doesn't have a favourite Pokemon but did apparently like it briefly back in the day. :hmm:

Probably thinks Pokemon characters in Smash are :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Started to like MEW more after knowing that she liked Phantom of the Paradise

* Once said that Casper is a cooler phantom than him

* He is wrong, Casper is a geek*

*NOSTALGIA

* I get along with Wall and CJ, and they both like Becky :shrug. Granted, they are not as delusional as SayWhatAgain

* Probably still plays Pokemon Go :hmm:

* Hs favourite member is probably Mutant God :beckylol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Called out SayWhatAgain :O 


Knows he mostly browses this thread and rarely posts so you're probably safe


Knows Wall and CJ are great people


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Kissing up to CJ. Disgusting :goaway

* SayWhat.. is probably gonna call me out though

* I mean, the guy wants Becky to win both titles at Mania, even other Becky fans called him delusional*


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Nostalgia said:


> Called out SayWhatAgain <img src="http://i.imgur.com/FiyxsCX.png" border="0" alt="" title=":O" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> Knows he mostly browses this thread and rarely posts so you're probably safe
> ...


Getting paid while I browse too

Seems sound

Likes Elias

Will understand I'm going lazy with this because I am tired ?

Mord
On here all the time

I don't mind him

He's ok


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I never played Pokemon GO and thought it was an embarrassment to the series

Called me sound, that's better than other comments I've received from him :bjpenn

Posts from work like Phantom


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Pokemon go was fucking stupid, I would see idiots doing it in the park all the time while I walked my dog couple of years ago. Fair play tho, they worked the nerds & earned a fuck ton of money. Got to respect that. 

Doesn't like Bryan

Should know Bryan is the best

Should change his ways and be more like Bryan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Owns a dog


Should know I don't plan to grow a beard or go vegan :lauren


I wouldn't mind having Brie for a wife though


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What:

- Bryan fo' life.

- All the belts for Becky.

- Should know that I love the Wasp. Here's Wasp:











NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Here's Wasp:

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Was phantom'd

* Wanted MEW as the Wasp

* Still has hopes to see Magik*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I made my longest WWE section post in months in that Ziggler thread and it wasn't even that long. :lmao 

Gone are the days where I used to write essays in the WWE section. 

Should know it will probably take me another few years to reach 10,000 posts.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wrote a post in a Dolph thread.

Used to write essays.

Knows it'll take a while to reach 10k.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I used to post in the ''Official Match/DVD/Show Discussion'' Thread a fair bit back in the day and that thread encouraged long posts, match reviews and such. Nowadays that thread is quite dead, but back in the day it was very active. 


Has many more posts than me because he loves the WWE games


Should know there are no Polish shops in my town, however in my local Subway almost all the workers are Polish so it's like a Polish shop. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should ask the polish people in his shop about a polish tradition or something like that to surprise the polish girl when they meet later this year

* That, if he ever reunites the courage to express his feelings

* And offer her his kielbasa :lmao*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Loves talking about the Polish girl.

- As much as he loves talking about Seth's sausage.

- Should know I won't be around during the Rumble so you can't make fun of me if Seth loses. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We're her favorites. :mark

- Aubrey > most.

- Fan of Jake G, so she might appreciate Mysterio. Now all we need is for Aubrey to get cast as Clea.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- If not Seth, who would you want to win?

- Loves Anna Kendrick

- Knows I'm being lazy with this post

EDIT

- Phantom'd me

- I knew I was getting ninja'd

- Bray Wyatt fan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Drew I guess. :shrug 

- Is being lazy, it's okay. I forgive you. We've all named things about each other way too much.

- Knows Becky vs. Asuka should be :bjpenn


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not very high on Drew


Is awkward in clothes shops 


Not much of an Nintendo fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- #OnlyifAsukawins

- Knows I'm WF's most obnoxious Asuka fan. roud

- Chris R. Fan.

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

-Does dig the Nintendo.

- Probably cool with my new avi.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New avatar

- Cool avatar

- He's definitely not WF's most obnoxious Asuka fan. In fact, he's one of the nicer ones.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Tyrion is the most obnoxious Asuka fan, you are fine

* Tyrion is as obnoxious as the worst Becky fans, who think that his fave can do no wrong

* But since he is the only Asuka fan who is like that I have no problem :shrug

EMERALD

* One of the good Becky fans :anna

* One of the best ninjas as well

* Was traveling during the end of the year holydays*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows there is way more obnoxious :asuka fans

- Knows there is a lot of obnoxious :becky2 fans as well

- Is the nicest Charlotte fan :anna

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Is the most obnoxious Peyton fan :Cocky

- Will not approve of the above.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Knows TFW is too nice to ever turn heel

- But then Sami Zayn was thought to be too nice as well

- TFW has the potential to be a good heel :anna

EDIT

TFW

- Thanks :anna

- Dolorian is a really nice Charlotte fan too :shrug

- Likes The Scottish Terminator :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Got ninja'd.

- Will edit.

- Last member of the MEW Crew?

ef:

- Ninja'd me.

- Silly for Lilly.

- Loves those who are awesome. :miz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Can rhyme

- He's a face who thinks he's a heel

- Has met The Man :becky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows Phantom has met the sweetheart Becky Lynch and still is on the #HateBecky train :sadbecky

- Would love to meet The Man or Charlotte.

- Would probably ask them to hug if he saw them both in-person :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ef:

- I am a heel, dammit! :sadbecky

- Charlynch fan.










- Thinks Batman is better than GOAT Doctor Strange. :lauren

Anna:

- Ninja'd me.

- Becky was just lovely. Too bad she's not Asuka. :sadbecky

- I also met Mick Foley and X-Pac that night. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* Should know that Becky is so dislikable that Phantom met her, said she is a sweetheart irl and still is on the Becky hate train :beckylol

* Won't be during the Royal Rumble weekend

* Will watch the replays of the Takeover and the Rumble PPVs though

PHANTOM

* He is like Kairi in Lucha Underground

* Tries hard to be a heel, but no one is buying it

* Thinks Strange is the GOAT :hmm*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Knows Phantom has met the sweetheart Becky Lynch and still is on the #HateBecky train :sadbecky
> 
> - Would love to meet The Man or Charlotte.
> 
> - Would probably ask them to hug if he saw them both in-person :beckylol


:beckylol I'm not creepy.

Phantom

- Doctor Strange is his favourite superhero

- Clea is a close second

- Likes Magik too

EDIT

Mordy

- Won't admit he finds DJ pretty

- Has an irrational dislike towards Becky

- Maybe he doesn't like her because she's not a jobber :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is a real headache in this section sometimes


Doesn't find DJ beautiful 













But always loves to talk about her :lauren






emerald:


Does find DJ beautiful :cool2


Finds *some* Asuka fans nasty posters


I can probably guess who you are referencing :lol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know I wasn't just referring to one poster

- Is a cool poster :cool2

- Finds Paige and Asuka's theme songs as the best in the division


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* I like to troll you about her, I don't like to talk about her

* Probably would choose to bang her over the polish girl :bunk

* Apparently has met nasty Asuka fans

EMERALD

* Accepts that some Becky fans are deluded

* Should know that I don't know many since they didn't created a new thread every time Asuka tweeted/did something, unlike some members of Becky's fanbase

* Finds DJ beautiful :hmm*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm not going to answer that but I will say I would be open to trying new things. :shrug


I don't know any nasty Asuka fans, only entertaining posters. Though emerald might see it differently. I don't take the forum that seriously. 

Thinks Peyton is more charismatic than she actually is. :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is spot on about the third point in the above post

- Should know that apart from the IIconics, Mordy actually has some decent taste in wrestlers such as Miz and Paige

- Likes most of my favourites


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows the Forum isn't that serious.

- Definitely not serious enough that you get upset when you take a break & can't talk to people on WF. Definitely not somebody I know called TFW. :side: 

- Starting the jobber arguments again opcorn

EF:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should tell me if he prefers Emerald or EF.

- Should know I like Miz, but most of this forum will laugh at Miz being next to 'decent taste' because he gets so much hate. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*EMERALD

* Probably thinks Sonya is more charismatic than the Iiconics fpalm

* Thinks people who likes the IIconics have bad taste :goaway

* Paige does have the best theme among the women. I like Deonna's theme as well.

WALL

* Takes this forum seriously

* Likes the Awesome One

* Likes to read jobber arguments*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants MEW.

- Knows I can't please everyone.

- Doctor Strange is THE GOAT superhero. Science has proven this.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> -
> 
> 
> - Should tell me if he prefers Emerald or EF.


Anything's fine :anna

Mordy

- Sonya is more charismatic

- Knows Sonya could one day very well be a champ, which neither of the IIconics stand a chance at 

- Likes aige theme song :anna

EDIT

Phantom

- Resident of the Games section

- Rarely posts in other sections

- Has a collection of cool masks


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Francoise > MEW.

- Probably roud that Franocise has grown on me. She's pretty cute.

- Should know I still don't listen to her music, however.

EF:

- Loves to ninja me. :sadbecky

- Knows Sonya > Peyton. roud

- Should know I used to love Paige in her debut years, but after all the shit that went down, she was never the same.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*EMERALD

* Sonya has no chance of becoming singles champion with Charlotte, Asuka, Becky, Ronda, Nia and Alexa around, but she could be tag champion

* If not look at Ember, way better wrestler than her, but her lack of charisma is holding her back

* Whenever they break up the team with Mandy she is fucked

WALL

* Getting himself involved in the jobber argument :monkey

* Thinks Sonya is better than Peyton :goaway

* Is going to sleep in a bit, since he fixed his schedule*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I go at Midnight, but I close out WF at about 9:30pm, and chill out for the night.

- Should know night light on Windows 10 does wonders in helping you get more sleepy. Thanks to Nostalgia for the tip :anna

- Will miss me tomorrow. But really, he just misses not being able to talk about sausages as much. :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I give good tips


Probably also wanted to know the answer to question Mordy asked me about which girl I would want to bang more :beckylol


Has been getting better sleeps recently


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* Nostalgia is still around, so the sausage talk never ends :beckylol

* Windows 10 fucking sucks with its 
constant updates

* About to close the forum and logged off

NOSTALGIA

* Apparently gives good advices

* But doesn't take good advices like GO TELL YOUR FEELINGS TO THE FUCKING POLISH GIRL!

* Thinks peruvian people are very "honest" lol. If you only knew*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know this is my last post.

- See you guys soon. :anna

- Enjoy talking about sausages and other odd things. :side:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows you can easily turn off Windows 10 updates and it's a lot more bearable then. Someone educate Mordy.


Should know I've haven't seen any good pics of this Polish's girl body so for now it's hard to imagine banging her. :shrug 


Knows Mordy will probably interpret that in a different way. :side:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mord just needs to go back to school, period.

Doesn't have Polish shops were he is.

It used to be quite popular, but not so much these days.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Posting pics of men that I don't know

* Men that would make TFW wet :lol

* Not posting as much lately*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Recently saw the new DBZ movie.

- Thought it was :banderas.

- The last person standing by MEW. The rest of us have forsaken her. :sadbecky


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Knows Boku No Hero Academia is awesome
- Perhaps, likes the music to this show
- Would love to see Asuka retain her championship at the Royal Rumble*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Still watching animes

* Has he seen the new DBZ movie? He should, it's awesome

* WF's biggest metal fan

Good night guys*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I wouldn't watch DBZ even if you paid me. 

Goodnight Mord.

Good morning/evening everyone else.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good morning guys

* Thread hasn't been as active as it used to, at least at these hours

* Not a DBZ fan :goaway*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Only gets like 5 hours of sleep


Should go to sleep earlier :shrug


Thinks Mandy is such a bad actress, but ultimately she is hotter than Peyton so having Mandy in that segment gets more people to talk about it than if Peyton was in it. :draper2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Peyton is as hot as Mandy, if not more, but she isn't blonde, so Vince probably thinks she wouldn't be able to pull it off. Look at the women who were given "sexy" characters lately, besides Eva, all of them were blonde: Maryse, Kelly, Lana, Emma and now Mandy.

* Not sure if Peyton would be able to pull off the sexy character anyways, although she seemed more comfortable playing a sexier character on NXT than Mandy is right now

* Should know that I am not able to sleep before 11pm, if I do I usually wake up at 3-4am. Besides, I wouldn't be able even if I wanted to, since I have to wait for my brother to return from work and he usually gets home between 11pm-12am*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Made me watch a Peyton NXT match one time :side:



May or may not found Eva hot when she was in the WWE :hmm:


Thinks the IIconics should be in the Elimination Chamber :bryanlol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Eva is hot, that can't be denied, although I prefer her wth the dark hair she has been using lately

* IIconics should be in the Chamber, not only because they are a proper tag team but because there aren't any other tag teams on the SD side. If you put Becky/Charlotte as a tag team in the Chamber you are burying the division even more, since the rest of the women not only wouldn't be able to fight for the singles titles, now they wouldn't be able to fight for the tag titles as well.

* Thought that match I made him watch was good, but he will deny it now*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I thought the red hair was a lot better. Made her stand out. With dark hair she's just a generic latina but still attractive.. 

Is pretending Sonya and Mandy don't exist and is bitter about the fact they were in the Chamber last year 


Should know I said that match was fine, it was watchable. I don't recall ever saying it was good. :shrug


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!! WE IZ FWENDS!!!
- Nikki Bella fan
- Knows that Nikki Bella is underrated in the ring*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I wouldn't say I'm a fan but I realise she gets unfairly shat on by the IWC just because she's a Bella. She improved in the ring a good bit over the years but some never give her credit. 

Seemed to based that assumption on one post I made about her. :hmm: 

Knows I'm expanding my WF friend's list. :lmao


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Nah, no worries... not a fan of her, myself, but like you said, many don't realize that she had improved over the years
- Appreciates hard work
- Expanding his Pokemon list... I meant, friends list*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I can say a Bella improved, I can also say Aksana improved. Doesn't mean they were even good after said improvement. 

Writes in blue. 

Which is better than the trash pandas bright green.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Always thinking about me roud

* Calling me a trash panda I think

* Vodka now makes him sick*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I wuv you trash panda xD

I _nearly_ had a drink last night. But I said no. 

So I still be sober.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I wuv you too, unribbable troll :aryep

* Keeping himself sober :anna

* All of that will go to hell on March 9th I think, I remember it was in March. Btw, We are 8 days away from the Ghoul's birthday too :mark:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Loves 'em raccoons.

- Loves GOTG, every other MCU film can blow.

- Still sober. :anna

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Remembers my birthday. :yay


- Thinks Eva Marie is attractive.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Won't be watching Eva in Celebrity Big Brother.

I've seen all the MCU movies up to Infinity War now. And there's some I enjoyed, the others made me fall asleep and some were just filler to get to the next one. 

GotG is certainly the only one I'd watch multiple times (and have), I just have no feelings towards the marvel superheroes that are adored by others.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's cool. I get it.

- It took Ant-Man and GOTG to make me a fan. So many of them are so... dull.

- TBH I was NOT looking forward to Doctor Strange after the trailer. I thought it looked like a bore.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ant-Man went in my enjoyable pile. .

Sucks that Guardians 3 is on the backburner cause of some old tweets. 

I miss the glorious knockouts.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Killed the thread.

He's not sorry.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Loved Guardians of the Galaxy

- Liked 2000s Undertaker

- Offline currently


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves my avis and sigs roud


Fan of The Phenomenal One 


Is always offline :cool2


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Either possess The One Ring

- Or an invisibility cloak

- Is hoping Sonya has a good showing at the Royal Rumble


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Invisible.

- Claude Rains.










- Supports Sonya.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Will celebrate an unknown number of years soon

* Old as time itself :lol

* Currently online*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Surprisingly hasn't posted in that Becky thread in the Rants section 


I thought you would be in there already telling people how Becky is not even in the top 10 in the company for looks :eyeroll 


Should know another person just asked who's in my avatar :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Who's in your avatar?

- Is she you?

- You're pretty.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The sizing is intentional based on how much I see you mention them


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks size is important


Posted Becky's ass in Rants


Knows I baited Mordy into posting in that thread


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Baits people
Possibly does the other type of "baiting"
Everyone does


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I am watching Titans

* I am in the season finale as I post this

* He is right: Donna Troy>>> All those Arrowverse bitches*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Keeps the Con thread alive 

Doesn't have a good comeback to my last post

Is watching Titans


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Starting stuff.

- Troublemaker.

- See you in the Cons thread, conman.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia

- Has a lot of cons to name about Mordy :lol

- I have only two: he likes IIconics and dislikes Becky

- Does post much in the WWE sections

EDIT

Phantom

- Eternal ninja

- Has a sig I don't understand

- Kairi is his second favourite wrestler


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has only posted one time in that thread


Probably thinks it's lame


Should know finding Baron Corbin entertaining is a con good sir


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks his jokes are hilarious :nah2

* Thinks his sigs/avis are beautiful :nah2

* Should probably go to the doctor to check his eyes instead of his ears*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Watching Titans
Knows how awesome Donna Troy is
Watch Season Final's after credits. The hype is real


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Just finished it



Spoiler: Titans season finale



I am not sure, but I suppose that is Superboy and his dog, I don't know much about the DC universe tbh



* Wants Peyton to get naked after the pic I posted

* I mean, who doesn't?*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> ** Just finished it
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Titans



Yes, thats Superboy and Krypto the Superdog


Good, more pictures of Peyton
and her breasts of power


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I have like 200 UHQ pics of that match that I just recently found on Flickr :beckylol

* I'll be posting them eventually :anna

* Titans was fun, I found the first few episodes when they were focusing on Raven a little boring, but once Beast Boy appeared the show got good*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

More Peyton pics :eyeroll


This thread has become thirsty :lauren


Should get his eyes tested instead of me. Mine are working perfectly fine. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** The thread becomes thirsty when you post pics of a hot woman

* An ACTUAL, 100% hot woman

* Should watch Titans when he is bored :anna*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't get thirsty over Peyton though :lauren


Hasn't commented on that rep I sent him


Should know I wasn't drunk when I wrote it


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Peyton is an actual woman, that's why you don't get thirsty about her :shrug

* Wants to be left alone fapping to DJ's pics

* I mean, wants me to stop ribbing him so he can "appreaciate her beauty"... which means fapping :beckylol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is incorrect.


Should know I was thirsty earlier telling my crush my feelings which she responded well to. :shrug


Thinks everything has a perverted nature and interprets messages completely wrong. What can you expect from Mordy the perv. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Finally told his feelings to the polish girl roud

* Apparently she wants his kielbasa :rusevyes

* Delete all of your browser history when you meet her irl, she would be scared for life if she finds out about the other things you like :lol*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Giving advice to Nostalgia

- Posted a Rusev GIF

- Happy Rusev Day


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Almost ninja'd me.

- Happy Rusev Day.

- Should know that Phantomas falls on a Rusev Day. :fact


P.S. The sig is an animated version of a panel from Strange Tales #138. 

One of the greatest comic pages of all time:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Would hope that Dr. Strange and not Captain Marvel beats Thanos
- Even more so if i it is with Clea
- Would love MEW playing Jill in a RE movie


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cap and Iron Man should be the ones to take out Thanos
Hasn't posted in a while or at least today
Taylor Swift


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Was called thirsty for wanting more Peyton pics

* I don't mind posting more


































* WF's Titans biggest fan*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So much Peyton.

- Not enough Françoise

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't post about Sarah Paulson anymore

- Has too many obsessions that even he can't keep track of them

- Here's Asuka :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- She's still great.

- Sarah Paulson is the world's lovable LGBT auntie. 

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants more Francoise and less Peyton

* That's not gonna happen

* Peyton>Francoise*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's just jive.

- Françoise is an actual icon.

- Peyton is the 10th-best woman on the current SmackDown roster.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I didn't know who that Hardy chick was until I met you, most of peruvians don't :shrug

* I am not sure there are even 10 women in SD, and Peyton is at least better than Lana, Billie and arguably Mandy and Sonya

* I do know Sarah Paulson though*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- There are 11.

- Peyton is better than Billie. :yay

- Hardy was a huge star in Europe in the 1960s and 1970s. She's an influential figure in fashion and music. Bob Dylan, Mick Jagger and David Bowie were all fans. Peyton is well-liked by a few internet nerds today.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Yeah, unless you are british or or you have succesful songs in english we don't know other european artists here, with the exception of a few hipsters

* Radios here just play the most popular songs of each decade in english, and we barely know anything about fashion

* Peyton is also better than Zelina*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

English radio seems to be just as bad as American
Also England seems to be bad at fashion
Americans are little better. We haven't been good at it since the 90s


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Peyton is better than Billie.

- Take it.

- It ain't getting any better.

virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Always here when it's time to complain about how bad things are.

- Was appalled by my choice in the fictional character game.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - It ain't getting any better.


** You mean like Asuka's english after 3 and a half years in the US?

* Virus is right, most things suck in life

* I live under the one rule: "Always expect the worst, that way you don't get dissapointed"*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Always expect the worst, that way you don't get dissapointed. Thats how I see it
Watch Titans. Liked it
Now must watch Doom Patrol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- 




- Should know that I'm tired of this. Have some Peyton.










- And some Françoise.










virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Ray o' sunshine.

- Here's one for you:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

**









*









*







*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-










P.S. Doctor Phantom or Sister Magik?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Turned the thread into a pictures thread roud

- Olivia Wilde and MEW :mark

- Sorcerer Supreme


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-









Doctor Phantom or Sister Magik? :hmm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Styles
Cohan
And the Dark Knight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Very good.

- Recognizes things. 

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doctor Phantom sounds cooler than Sister MagiK

* Posted a very cute pic of Olivia :mark:

* Still posting pics*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Groovy.

- Does anyone disagree with Mordy?

- Still Doctor Phantom?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Wouldn't have enjoyed Peyton jobbing (again) on SmackDown.

Would happily job to Peyton.

Doesn't like tattoos.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was phantom'd. 

- Terribly sorry.

- Your turn:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*EVA

* I do like tattoos if they are small and not too many :shrug

* Wants the Miz to get a main event push

* Usually post more frequently on Saturdays

PHANTOM

* Ghoul'd me

* It's just one week away from his birthday where Eva Marihyse lives

* Will remain a Pahntom with a PhD*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was phantom'd. 

- Terribly sorry.

- #NeverKate


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Needs to move out of the Catacombs already.

Only marks for Asuka.

Posting a lot of pictures.*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has returned to the this thread
Has a sig of breasts
They are gifs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eva:

- I mark for many.

- Kairi Sane, Nikki Cross, Mayu Iwatani, Rosemary, Jushin Thunder Liger, Hikaru Shida, etc.

- But Asuka is supreme. :fact


Virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Very good at ninja-ing me.

- Reads many comics... not enough Strange tho. :sadbecky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

More of a DC fan
Doctor Strange was never really in my radar
Did read Shadowman from Valiant. Thats kind of like Strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Shadowman's pretty boss... and not un-Strange-like.

- Kamen Rider fan.

- Digs the Gundam.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has read Shadowman
Watched Kamen Rider
American superhero shows aren't nearly as good, barring a few examples


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Toku shows are usually the best live-action superhero shows.

- The Ultra series used to be my jam.

- Titans is groovy tho. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*VIRUS

* Talking comic books with the Phantom

* Recommended me Doom Patrol, I will watch

* April Bowlby is :homer

PHANTOM

* Watched Titans

* Feels like he has watched ever tv show on earth

* Doesn't seem as big on the popular ones, like Game of Thrones or The Walking Dead*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will edit.

- So sorry.

- Raven is my favorite. :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I find those 2 shows boring and gritty for the sake of being gritty
I haven't seen everything
The fact that I watch little actual tv has something to do with it


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Peyton's 2nd biggest fan on this thread

* Wants to see Donna Troy as a regular in the next season of Titans

* Watching Young Justice*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Posts in green.

Still stuck in that Venus Fly Trap.

Doesn't support many wrestlers anymore.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Lita's #1.

- Doesn't care for this era o' wrestling.

- RIH fan, friends with D?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*EVA

* I would support more wrestlers if it wasn't so painful to see the booking of my main favourite, there is just so much frustration one can take.

* Hates the Shield guys with passion

* Wants the Bellas to return and win the women tag titles

PHANTOM

* Goddamnit Phantom I want to sleep

* Have some Clea and Strange

*









Good night guys*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Night.

Yawn.

Something something Peyton bullcrap.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hello.

- Women's wrestling is groovy.

- Something something catchphrase bullcrap.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey Phantom 

Had a good day?

Why am I cleaning my kitchen at 5 in the morning? :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It was fine.

- Still up?

- Played Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3. I had Storm on my team in your honor. She replaced poor Hsien-Ko. :sadbecky




I still love ya, Ko.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I haven't played any since MvC2. I used to main Storm, Gambit and Cable. Their triple combo was mental! Became a fan of BB Hood too. 

Glad your day was OK. 

Yeah I'm alive :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fellow D'Vorah fan.

- Should know that the gif below represents my reaction to the Ronda/Sonya reveal:


-


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is upset about Ronda Rousey playing Sonya Blade in MK 11. 

Probably plays Sonya.

I don't, I don't care. I just want Erron Black. :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I love me some Sonya.










- Should know that I want Erron Black to return... because I know he digs 'im.

- Should know that I want Nitara to return... and I know I'm the only one. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

One day I'll get the real MK game I want.

Where everyone is in it! 

Pisses me off I gotta boot up my 360 to play as Striker, Nightwolf, Kabal and Sindel.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- For a brief, glorious moment, you had that.

- No proper fatalities tho...

- Armageddon was like a wish granted by the Monkey's Paw.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Had loads of new characters since then, and didn't like Armageddon. 

Knows Kotal Khan will probably return over the others. 

I'm happy Baraka is back though.

Thing is they could've done an Armageddon like roster for 11, what with the time travel.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's why the moment was brief... so many new characters since 2006.

- Kotal Kahn returning over D'Vorah... :no

- Baraka will always be awesome.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wants Erron Black to return just for me, meaning he doesn't play Erron Black. :no: Should've spent your old man movie card on Clint Eastwood Westerns instead of those low budget horror movies. 

Wants Nitara to return. You're not the only one, but you are a minority, because she was not cool. Most of the characters from the 3d era suck. There's a few good ones. Quan Chi, Shinnok, Kenshi, etc.

Won't be able to beat me in MK 11 because he has an XBOX and I have the console that everyone else has.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I also have PS4... (I finished Spider-Man.)

We could make it happen...

-Should know that I love spaghetti westerns... that doesn't mean I have to like every Man with No Name knockoff.

- Nitara was a true vampire with bat wings... she was totally cool.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should visit the Tabernas Desert in Spain, a lot of spaghetti westerns were filmed there.


I visited the nearest city in that region, Almería, and the landscape in the area is quite similar to the deserts in America.


Should know I find the history of the old west very interesting, particularly the story of Billy the Kid.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Something something Spanish desert bullcrap.

Finally told the Polish one about his feelings.

Took you bloody long enough.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- is usually in this thread when i post
- thread regular
- very cool


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows zrc is funny


Especially when he buries Mordy


Fan of :austin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kenny:

- Not quite a regular.

- Recurring guest star.

- Digs that Stone Cold.

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- We both have the same third thing for Kenny.

- Should know that I almost played a different "Doctor" in the character thread...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gets moody when you discuss fictional characters Phantom doesn't like :lauren


Is up late


Should know it's a sunny and cold morning here in jolly old England


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't bury people these days.

Its so cold last night my nipples fell off.

Then I put the heating on, and got a headache. Can't win -.-

Will be dining on Kissel soon.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is teaching me about new Polish things :bjpenn


Often cleans the house really early in the morning 


Should know I have a super warm blanket so I'm not suffering at night


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good morning you weirdos, the only normal person on the thread is here

* Visited Spain

* Thinks zrc burying me is fun. Not as fun as it is when he buries you :shrug*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *
> * Delete all of your browser history when you meet her irl, she would be scared for life if she finds out about the other things you like :lol*



Thinks she would be looking at my devices :nah


Should know there's nothing weird in my browsing history :armfold


Should know Google Chrome incognito window is a thing


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hello Nostalgia my good friend. :anna

- Should know it was Snowing last night. :goaway

- Uses Incognito, even though he's the only person that uses his Laptop. :lol Before he roasts me back, I clear my history even though I live on my own. :hglol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Good morning Fourth Wall :anna


Is correct, but only for porn. :armfold In my regular browsing history the only thing that is questionable is some Twitter and Instagram profiles. :side:


Should know we just have frost here and the car window-screen keeps getting frozen. :goaway


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has once or twice put questionable things in my browser history. :side:

- Should know thankfully, none of the snow settled. :yay

- Knows I'm getting myself around more humans next Thursday. PROGRESS. Providing I don't pussy out, that is. :hayden3


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I took a walk down the seafront yesterday and I noticed some of the beach huts were destroyed and knocked over. I have no idea why people buy them, happens frequently when we get a bad storm. 


Is not a fan of Snow. 


Hi SayWhatAgain :hayden3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has a seafront to admire on his walks. :cool2

- Knows SayWhatAgain likes to lurk on us, like the frequent guests we get in this section that somehow enjoy reading what we type. :beckylol

- Should know I like fluffy snow. But it's a hassle to deal with, and I hate when it gets icy. If I was still at School, I'd love it, because you got days off. Even if it was a blizzard these days, I'd still have to go to work most likely. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Uses incognito mode despite being the only user of his computer :lauren

* Which prooves my point that there are things he wants to hide from the polish girl

* Apparently owns a car

WALL

* Morning brother Wall

* Hopefully doesn't chicken out from human contact

* Has watched some questionable things thanks to Nostalgia.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows the guests browsing this thread increase when I post photos of hot women in here, but decrease when photos of Peyton are posted. :beckylol


Knows I won't be telling her, but it's not that bad. One of my exes knew all about my fetish and it wasn't an issue. :shrug 


Said he has never seen snow before. :lauren


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't post pictures of women in here.

Knows that Peyton is not a draw.

Used this :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has the time to listen to many podcasts


Should know I struggle to keep up with one


But I probably follow more YouTubers than he does :hmm:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Called himself the only normal person in this thread. Also calls himself a pervert. :hayden3

- Has been watching Titans. :anna

- Should know I haven't watched anything. I'm VANILLA.

Nostalgia:

- DJ brings the ratings. :vince

- Should know I don't listen to Podcasts much either, as I usually use Twitch for background noise.

- Watches YouTube rather than Twitch. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got ninja'd twice :lmao 


Is somewhat excited for the Rumble


Owns a PS4


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nostalgia said:


> Has the time to listen to many podcasts
> 
> 
> Should know I struggle to keep up with one
> ...


I have 515 subscriptions. Now, granted, I don't watch all of them, but still. 

Knows I don't care about the Rumble outside of the Asuka match. I'll watch the mens Royal Rumble and I won't watch the womens Royal Rumble, but I'm not excited for the mens Rumble.

Should know I just ate a greek salad.

Should know I'll probably be getting my morning coffee soon.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I have a knack for getting ninja'd. :sadbecky

- Should know the closer the Rumble gets, the more excited I'm getting. I just really love Rumble matches more than anything. The surprise entrants especially. 

- Should know I'm that confident that I'll win in Predictions, that I'll have a DJ avatar/signature for a week if I lose. Let's make it spicy.

NINJA'D :lauren

- Has most likely been watching The Punisher: Season 2.

- Should know I haven't started yet, but I intend to today.

- Isn't excited for Captain Marvel.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably already his morning Coffee, or tea. :hmm:

Should know I had this:











Wants to make a bet with the predictions and make me have a silly avatar/signature. That might give relief for some people who get go away heat from looking at my profile. :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I haven't watched season 2 yet. I may not, because I've heard it sucks, plus it's getting cancelled anyway, so there's not much point. Plus, I saw what Jigsaw looks like without the mask and he looks like.....Billy Russo from season 1 with the faintest of scars on his face. Absolutely no buys for that. Ruins the payoff of season 1. Plus, the villain is supposedly a Christian fundamentalist, and I have no interest in seeing Netflix shit on Christianity if that's indeed what they do. But maybe I will, I don't know. I've heard it's a lame season.

Shouldn't be excited for Captain Marvel, if he is. He probably isn't.

Will watch Punisher and report his findings back to me.

EDIT - Oh FFS

Knows his profile has go away heat with me.

Drinks Monster energy.

Is Premium.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Thinks DJ is a draw :heston

* Says that one of his ex is fine with his fetish. I mean, I suppose that's why she is an ex :lol

* Hopefully accepts the bet and loses so he changes that horrible sig/avi combo he has

TYRION

* Is right about Peyton not being a draw

* Given the SD ratings, Asuka isn't either :lol

* Has subscribed to way too many podcasts*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is subscribed to more YouTube channels than me but I keep my subscriptions in check regularly and unsub from people I no longer watch, or they've stopped uploading, or I find they spam too many uploads etc.


Should know the only podcast I follow is PKA, but that is from following those guys for the last 8 years.


Though I occasionally listen to some wrestling reviews clips on YouTube which I assume are taken from podcasts. Sometimes it's funny to hear how they bury the product.




Mordy:

Ninja'd me

Should know that was not a reason and she just saw me as a friend. Pro tip: don't start a relationship with a girl who was originally a friend. 

Would not think my sig/avi is horrible if he didn't know she was trans. :side:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

So when you going on a date?

I enjoyed Pyzy.

Probably wouldn't like a Polish Easter dinner.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> *NOSTALGIA
> 
> * Thinks DJ is a draw :heston
> 
> ...


That is no way to talk about YOUR CHAMPION. 










Nobody is a draw, not even Ronda and Brock. That means nothing. :shrug Also, I don't care, I care about how hard she's pushed.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Which won't be very hard once she loses that belt. 

She'll be teaming with Lana and Naomi again in no time, in pointless tag matches. 

Because that's their default setting.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

She's still going to be protected and rarely lose (which was the case even before) once she loses the title, because they're going to want her to wrestle Ronda at some point. People wanting that match is why she got a renewed push to begin with, it's a big match. Also, Fox wants a more sports like product, and less skit bullshit, so she'll probably be a fixture on SmackDown, being one of the top women on the brand. Maybe not the champion for extended periods, but someone in the mix for the title, which hardly anyone else gets near.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has made me hesitant to watch Season 2 of Punisher now, because Season 1 was so good. What the hell, I'll give it a go. Even if everyone is saying it sucks. A lot of people were saying that about Season 1 initially. Especially critics. 

- Should know I like Brie Larson, but the more I hear about Captain Marvel the more I think it's going to be awful. I'll still watch it, just not at the Cinema.

- Thinks we all should be listening to The Weekly Planet.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Will watch Season 2 of Punisher

* Should know that I haven't even watched season 1 :lol

* In fact, the only Marvel Netflix shows I've watched are both seasons of Luke Cage and The Defenders :side:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is apparently so confident about his Rumble predictions even though he doesn't watch the weekly shows


May have visited Greggs yesterday or will today


Should know I agree to your bet. Loser has to have a different avatar/signature of that person's choosing for one week. :lol




Mordy:

Will want me to lose

Wants The IIconics doing something other than jobbing and rarely appearing on TV

Should know they're right where they should be


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows he should be listening to The Weekly Planet. The only thing in this mortal realm that equals the greatness of Asuka. Potentially surpasses. I couldn't decide.

Will not watch Captain Marvel in the movie theater, which means he'll have no fucking clue what's going on in Endgame, which he will definitely see in the theater. 

Somehow finds Daniel Bryan, who has publicly admitted that he doesn't understand why wrestling fans like him (and he's right), entertaining.

EDIT - Generic 3 things.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** The only thing that equal the greatness of Asuka is Peyton's beauty :lol

* And I said that because I think she is the best female wrestler on the company (in the ring)

* She is not as good as Meiko though :shrug*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Should know I agree to your bet. Loser has to have a different avatar/sig of that person's choosing for one week. :lol












I'll probably just give you a Anna sig/avatar to be honest. So generic. :lol Not really a punishment if I say so myself. :anna

Or maybe I'll give you a :rollins one.

Tyrion:

- Weekly Planet > Asuka :O

- Should know I felt that way about Infinity War. Half of the time I had no clue what the fuck was happening, but I was like "This is awesome." :lol

- Doesn't understand why people like Bryan. :armfold

Mordy:

- Hasn't watched Punisher Season 1. :wtf

- Probably because he knows it'll get cancelled, so it's a waste of time at this point. Still, watch Season 1. You won't regret it.

- Overrates Peyton's beauty. Just like I overrate Anna :anna


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> - Weekly Planet > Asuka


POTENTIALLY. It is virtually a stale mate. They are my 2 favourite things, I don't know if I could decide. I might pick the Planet only because they can supply me with content long after Asuka is retired. 

Give the show a listen. Here's their best of.






Anyway

 That's all I have to say about Peyton. 

There are women who can rival Asuka in the ring like Kairi Sane and Meiko Satomura, but they absolutely do not have her charisma and all the other intangibles that she has that made Triple H push her as THE premier Japanese star. The appeal of Asuka was never her in ring work, that was just a bonus. Cesaro can wrestle his ass off, you don't see people getting hyped up about him...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Asuka has charisma, but she should keep her mouth shut, 3 years and still get What? chants, kills her aura

* Did 2 things

* Did said once that she found Peyton attractive :shrug*



The Fourth Wall said:


> I'll probably just give you a Anna sig/avatar to be honest. So generic. :lol Not really a punishment if I say so myself. :anna


** You should give her a Peyton/IIconics sig/avi, that would be hilarious*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> ** Asuka has charisma, but she should keep her mouth shut, 3 years and still get What? chants, kills her aura
> 
> * Did 2 things
> 
> * Did said once that she found Peyton attractive :shrug*


Yes, Peyton is good looking. I don't fucking find her attractive like you do, though. Not even close. 

Asukas broken English is charming and cute. If idiots can't understand her, that's their problem. I understand everything she says. Yes, her delivery is over the top, but that's her, she's larger than life. :shrug Let her rant in Japanese if you must, people always like that. At least you admitted she has an aura, I thought you'd be oblivious to that sort of thing.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She has an aura yes. Of somebody that won't be there next year. :lmao

Her getting "protected" doesn't equal any kind of push. She lost to Carmella after all. :lmao

Bet you were in meltdown seeing that broad beating your precious Joshi.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> ** You should give her a Peyton/IIconics sig/avi, that would be hilarious*












zrc:

- Knows I'm interrupting. :bush

- Knows this thread gets spicy. opcorn

- Should know I won't get involved :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hopefully he does win the bet

* Hopefully he doesn't get another JJ sig/avi :beckylol

* Probably will take a one week break if he does :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

What bet?

Posts in green.

Knows I'm being lazy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** A predictions game at the Rumble, whoever gets more right picks will choose a sig/avi for the other and the loser will have to use it for one week

* I did that once with TFW for the first Takeover War Games, I bet Peyton was going to win, he made me use an Ember sig/avi :vincefu

* He also lost to Legit Boss since he choose Nikki and he had to use a Jason Jordan one :lmao*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

zrc said:


> She has an aura yes. Of somebody that won't be there next year. :lmao
> 
> Her getting "protected" doesn't equal any kind of push. She lost to Carmella after all. :lmao
> 
> Bet you were in meltdown seeing that broad beating your precious Joshi.


What the hell is your problem? You used to be nice.....

"Waiting for the next AMPCAST to drop..."

"Also supporting

OKADA, OMEGA, ISHII, SANE, ADAM COLE"

Location: Inside the Venus Fly Trap


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm doing Rumble predictions with Nostalgia, whoever wins gets to choose an avatar/sig for the other person.

- Knows Nostalgia will make me have a DJ sig for a week if I lose.

- Actually read Mordy's post? :O

Tyrion:

- Thinks zrc used to be nice.

- Doesn't know him as well as we do. :beckylol

- Should know his current form is the probably the nicest he's been. Most of the time. :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I meant to me. He's been subdued lately, for whatever reason. I guess it didn't last long.

Is fickle.

Joined in 2012.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* ZRC has been reading my posts lately

* Will stop if I start doing this :beckylol


















* Should not forget that the Ghoul's birthday is in one week, in case he wants to "quit" again :lol

TYRION

* Is as protective of Asuka as I am with Peyton

* Thinks that zrc is nice :beckylol

* He has always been a heel*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What the hell is your problem? You used to be nice.....
> 
> "Waiting for the next AMPCAST to drop..."
> 
> ...


Nah its cool buddy. I just think they'll keep Asuka around until they've set up NXT:Japan (or wherever they put it) so she can be a head trainer. They're stocking up on other joshi, one of them has to take her spot. I wasn't being serious with my post BTW. 

Mord 
Didn't write his third thing in green.
Posted a picture of The Royce.
Thinks it will keep me quiet.




The Fourth Wall said:


> -
> 
> - Should know his current form is the probably the nicest he's been. Most of the time. :side:


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that I had to edit my post :side:

* Didn't insulted Peyton :monkey

* Should know that I have to go doing some grocery shopping, which is annoying since is starting to get hot here and I don't want to go outside :fuck

Back in a few*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows grocery shopping sucks. :goaway

- Unless you get a cute girl as the cashier. :cool2 But that almost never happens. 

- Should know it's freezing where I live.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Has largely given up on WWE.

But might watch DB's stuff.

Still marks hard for Ana.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Every time I go to the store I get harassed by the goth dude who crossdresses. Tells me his life story even if I don't want it. 

It is indeed cold. 

Still hearing the neighbours?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

zrc said:


> Nah its cool buddy. I just think they'll keep Asuka around until they've set up NXT:Japan (or wherever they put it) so she can be a head trainer. They're stocking up on other joshi, one of them has to take her spot. I wasn't being serious with my post BTW.


Good to know, thanks.

I think it's more likely she gets a job at the Performance Center. Asuka has said that she loves living in America and identifies with the American culture more than the Japanese one. Either way, she's clearly got a job for life with WWE if she wants it, and I see her as a trainer when she retires, due to her close connection with Triple H.

Either way, she's shown no signs of slowing down whatsoever, is just as fluid in the ring as always, and she could go much longer, based on someone like Manami Toyato who retired much older than Asuka is now after far more years wrestling to boot.

In the immediate, they won't depush her too much, because they still will pair her with Ronda in the future. After Charlotte and Becky, that is the biggest match they have left for Ronda.

As for Kairi and Io taking her place, maybe Io, but they're not exactly pushing her great. Triple H obviously doesn't get it with her as much as he did with Asuka, for good reason, and she doesn't have the same level of charisma to connect with American audiences, and Kairi will suffer on the main roster because she's basically like an Asian Bayley. Vince won't know what to do with her. He can book an asskicker, he can't book an underdog.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Or they'll just bring up Shayna. 

I'm sure we'll get Asuka/Ronda eventually. 

From what I've read about live events Io's already been turned into a goof. Maybe they'll just use her and Kairi as a team on the MR.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- should know I keep missing out when The Fourth Wall is on here 
- knows ill be watching football soon
- knows i would love to see Asuka beat Ronda


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

zrc said:


> Or they'll just bring up Shayna.
> 
> I'm sure we'll get Asuka/Ronda eventually.
> 
> From what I've read about live events Io's already been turned into a goof. Maybe they'll just use her and Kairi as a team on the MR.


Shayna isn't a Joshi, you mentioned a Joshi replacing her. They need someone to appeal to the Asian market (and show Asian talent that they can succeed in WWE, making them more likely to sign and be kept away from other promotions). Also, Shayna is even older than Asuka.

Fan of Austin

From the same country as the best podcast of all time.

Has been here even longer than me.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Shayna isn't a Joshi, you mentioned a Joshi replacing her. They need someone to appeal to the Asian market (and show Asian talent that they can succeed in WWE, making them more likely to sign and be kept away from other promotions). Also, Shayna is even older than Asuka.
> 
> Fan of Austin
> 
> ...


I'm not talking about replacing Asuka. I'm talking about facing Ronda :lmao it's probably the end game, and always was.

Shayna isn't getting any younger and Ronda wants to start a family. Duke and Shafir are proving themselves to be completely useless. So they'll probably all leave together. 

Io and/or Kairi will end up replacing Asuka. Though they'll probably bring in more women soon enough. Seeing as they haven't finished destroying the indies yet.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Killed the thread

* Gets "attacked" by goth crossdressers

* Asuka could have a longer career, but WWE is not a fan of people over 40 still wrestling, hell, they phased out Cena when he turned 40 and he was the FOTC, so I can see Asuka being pushed for a year or two more tops.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They're not a fan of over 40s wrestling. Yet there's Tamina who just turned 41! xD

And there's R-Truth of course who is 48 today. 

Killing the thread is of no interest to me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> ** Killed the thread
> 
> * Gets "attacked" by goth crossdressers
> 
> * Asuka could have a longer career, but WWE is not a fan of people over 40 still wrestling, hell, they phased out Cena when he turned 40 and he was the FOTC, so I can see Asuka being pushed for a year or two more tops.*


They phased out Cena as the absolute #1, top star, centerpiece of the promotion because Vince loves Roman Reigns and they knew Cena was going to Hollywood, they didn't phase him out of wrestling. They want Cena as much as they can have him. WWE has had plenty of 40+ guys who were wrestling, and heavily featured. Hell, Vince almost put the world title on Finlay in his 50's, the only reason he didn't is because Stephanie shot the idea down.

Fortunately for Asuka as well, she doesn't LOOK old.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They phased out Cena as the absolute #1, top star, centerpiece of the promotion because Vince loves Roman Reigns and they knew Cena was going to Hollywood, they didn't phase him out of wrestling. They want Cena as much as they can have him. WWE has had plenty of 40+ guys who were wrestling, and heavily featured. Hell, Vince almost put the world title on Finlay in his 50's, the only reason he didn't is because Stephanie shot the idea down.
> 
> Fortunately for Asuka as well, she doesn't LOOK old.


** Let's face it, Asuka doesn't look like an athlete, sure, her face doesn't look old, but, I am sorry say this, she looks like a soccer mom. So, while she may still be very good in the ring in a couple of years WWE will start pushing other people just because they look younger and look like athletes. She may still be on the company, but she will be put in the tag division or as the gatekeeper for new talent, not as a centerpiece of the division.

* Loves podcasts

* Her second favourite woman is Kairi*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Called Asuka a soccer mom. :O

- Wants to get in an argument with Tyrion.

- Be my guest. opcorn


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably finds it weird that Mordy is calling everybody she today.


Should know Asians age slowly. Just look at Gail Kim, 41 and still looks great. 


Probably finds it refreshing that Mordy is arguing with someone else.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> * Let's face it, Asuka doesn't look like an athlete, sure, her face doesn't look old, but, I am sorry say this, she looks like a soccer mom. So, while she may still be very good in the ring in a couple of years WWE will start pushing other people just because they look younger and look like athletes. She may still be on the company, but she will be put in the tag division or as the gatekeeper for new talent, not as a centerpiece of the division.
> 
> * Loves podcasts
> 
> * *Her* second favourite woman is Kairi


:armfold

Yeah, I kinda doubt you're sorry to say that. You've made it very clear you're not a fan of Asukas looks. Your loss. 

WWE isn't about looking like an "athlete", it's about looking like a pro wrestler, and a character, which she does. 

I know she won't be a centerpiece in a few years, but I'm sure they'll push her on and off, like they do with top veteran male talent like Jericho where she gets a top push when they go through their rotation, because she's valuable in a way that most women, even by the standards of an average fan as opposed to an Asuka super fan, are not.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

More Asuka talk, what a surprise. 

Played Mass Effect. 

Is a cool bean.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TYRION

* Tell me when was the last time they pushed a women over 40? Mae Young and Moolah? And they both were pushed as comedy acts

* Maybe if HHH has taken over by then things will be different, I don't know, but you probably will have Toni, Rhea, Kairi, Io and Bianca on the main roster by then, plus the horsewomen, I don't see Asuka being pushed over them.

* Asuka will never be a complete jobber, but she probably will be in the Dolph Ziggler position

ZRC

* Turtled me

* Doesn't give a fuck about killing threads

* Getting ready for the womens ranking in about 2 weeks from now*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not really a fair question Mord. The women tend to retire before they're 40 to raise families, pursue other things etc. 

Ivory and Victoria were the last women of the past to be nearing 40 before being let to. And Ivory had her last year hosting programmes whilst Victoria lost to everybody once she moved to Smackdown. 

Its only recently women have been around a decade plus and a fair few now being over 35. And its not all because the E wanted then gone for being older.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Y'all a bunch of broke bums. 

Only joking 

I've made over 250 today ?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Made over 250 today.

I lost over 200 today. Damn my addiction to buying old games!

Called us broke bums. Then said he was joking. You were correct when you said this. Well in Mord's case anyway.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I know most women retire before 35, but I honestly don't see WWE pushing women over 40, no matter how good they are. They will keep a few around, but as far as pushing them, I just can't see it, not with the amount of women they have. Same with most guys tbh.

* Enjoys women wrestling more than mens

* I am just being honest, I hope I am wrong and they push whoever is more over/talented, but that's not how it works in WWE*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

zrc said:


> More Asuka talk, what a surprise.
> 
> Played Mass Effect.
> 
> Is a cool bean.


We can talk Mass Effect if you want. :shrug

Or something else I'm passionate about.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

So why do you find Erron Black cool? The throwback to the old west?

Who else do you want back or returning for MK11?

Everyone's expecting Pennywise as the first guest dlc.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The throwback to the old west is fantastic, I've always loved the western as a setting. He looks like Clint Eastwood with a mask, which is awesome. It's unique, there isn't any MK character like him, the rest of them are all ninjas or MMA types. He was a welcome break from the formula. He's got a cool name. He's also a great character to play, which is the most important thing. If you don't like playing the character, they're useless. Joker is my favourite DC character, but I don't play him in Injustice because he sucks.

As far as who I want back, I really only cared about getting back Shao Kahn, Baraka and Kabal, and Shao Kahn and Baraka are confirmed, and Kabal is pretty much confirmed. He's not "confirmed" confirmed, but he was running across the screen at the demonstration and they made a whole to do about it, like that wasn't supposed to happen even though it was clearly staged, so he's in too. Shang Tsung I want back, the only problem is I don't know if I'll play him because traditionally I haven't, but he's a great character to have in the game. Kung Jin and Takeda would be nice. I don't play that many characters. Erron Black, Shao Kahn, Scorpion, Sub Zero, Baraka, Kabal. Skarlet looks cool, I'm glad she's back. I wasn't asking for her but she looks much better than she did in MK 9. 

I have no idea about DLC. I know it's gonna be chock full of guest characters, sadly. Pennywise, if they have the rights, sure, I guess. Whatever. If we're gonna get guests, I want Spawn already, which has been speculated about by the community and it seems, apparently, like this time it might actually happen, unlike the last 2 times we thought it would.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

IT is distributed by Warner Bros. Who own Netherrealm. So Pennywise being in would hardly surprise. Plus part two is out later this year, and they do like the guests to have a point. 

I enjoy the guests, but there's enough MK characters, that they don't need them. Just put them in the Horror MK they keep hinting at. 

I'd like Kabal back too. Wanted Baraka got him. Only really Sindel and Nightwolf I want back. Striker would be nice, but everyone seems to hate him.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I never played Mortal Kombat X. Probably won't pick-up Mortal Kombat 11 on launch either, despite loving Mortal Kombat.

- I keep seeing it on sale with all the DLC, and I always consider picking it up.

- Knows I should, because I've been wanting a good fighting game for a while. That's one genre I never seem to play anymore.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know a horror MK would be awesome, but a logistical nightmare. I don't know how all those licenses give them permission. 

Should definitely get MK X. It's a great fighting game.

Tell me your mouth doesn't water at the awesomeness of The Tenderizer, Leatherfaces brutality in the Butcher variation.






Here's some Erron Black for good measure.






Injustice 2 is awesome as well, get that too.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Or just get MK11. Seeing as it looks to be a bloodier version of Injustice anyway. And no, I don't consider it a good thing. 

Leatherface was my main in XL.

Kotal Khan pisses me off. Dunno why, I just can't stand him. :lmao

I don't think it would be as difficult to get some studios on board for a horror MK. There's money to be made. Not sure Jason could return after the trademark troubles.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

zrc said:


> Made over 250 today.
> 
> I lost over 200 today. Damn my addiction to buying old games!
> 
> Called us broke bums. Then said he was joking. You were correct when you said this. Well in Mord's case anyway.


Bad time man, bad times. My gf wants to spend about 800 on some red leather couch. My fucking living room gonna be looking like MJ's thriller jacket.

200 on games?? Jeez! What kinda games? Wish I had that luxury, all my money is going on some fucking ugly couch

Oh shit ye 3 things

Thinks Mord is a bum, lost 200, likes MK


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Has played a lot of Mortal Kombat

* Has played Injustice

* Honestly, I saw a video of all the cinematics of Injustice and Injustice II and is better than any DC film so far :lol

SAYWHATAGAIN

* Has a girlfriend

* She wants a new couch

* Earned some money today :anna*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I just felt like getting some original X-Box games. Ended up with 50 for £120. So picked up a couple extra controllers, a DVD remote and a flip screen that attaches to it. :lmao

The postman's gonna hate me.

A couch. Tell the bitch to get it herself! :lmao



Mord
See one and two above.
Lover of the Royce.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I too feel for the postman when I've ordered quite a few things online


Knows Mordy is probably rolling his eyes because he's broke asf 


Sounds like SayWhatAgain's girlfriend is the man of the relationship :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Most of the time the woman is the man in the relationship since most men do what they say, at least at the beggining :shrug

* DJ would be the man if you were in a relationship with her

* Literally and figuratively :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I knew someone would make a comment like that. You're so predictable Mordy. :kobe


Should know if I lose to TFW in predictions I would accept an Anna sig, but I would never have a Peyton one. :shrug 


Only losers have them. :fact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Takes bets but doesn't want to pay :hmm

* I mean, the IIconics are jobbers, it is fair to say that most of their fanbase are losers :shrug. Hell, according to research most wrestling fans have lower income, which would qualify them as "losers". That's why bigger companies don't put their adds during wrestling

* It is better to have a loser woman as a sig/avi than a pretend woman :fact*


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Peyton is hot af, anyone who says otherwise is gay as far as i'm concerned. She sucks at the whole wrestling thing though.

Who was your obsession before Peyton? Obsessive people don't just obsess over one person. I'm curious. 

Thinks Sasha Banks is hotter than Becky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Sasha is horse faced 


Should know Mordy had an obsession with Paige before :lauren



Called Mordy obsessive. roud


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Peyton is way hotter than Paige.

Ignore me btw, do the 3 things BS about Nostalgia.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Ok

NOSTALGIA

* Happy when people calls me obsessive

* I have never denied it though :shrug

* Some of my previous obsessions: Age of Empires II, Diablo, Diablo II, Olivia Wilde, Sudokus, Paige. Peyton has been my longest though :ciampa*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Ignore me btw, do the 3 things BS about Nostalgia.


What? :hmm:


Very active in the WWE section 


Doesn't seem thrilled that his girlfriend wants to buy an expensive sofa




Mordy:


Proud obsessive 

Knows I would be lying if I said I didn't have any 

Should know my longest obsession over a girl was like 2 and a half years


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Mordy's longest obsession is also his worst obsession

- Not so active in the WWE section

- Fan of The Rated-R Superstar


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know people always bring that up but I've been making more WWE Section posts lately. Ya'll need to notice them. :armfold


Makes me laugh with the Peyton digs :beckylol 


Is a fan of Becky and Charlotte but would never be obsessed with them


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Huge fan of Bryan

Always talking about how Becky needs both belts 

Annoying af

God damn it Nostalgia, we get it you like Bryan & Becky. Fuck. Change the fucking song bro


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doing 3 things about himself

* Learning the ways of this thread :applause

* Is gonna buy a ridiculously expensive couch :hmm*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

-A *regular* in this thread
-A *regular* in the Smackdown Live discussion threads
-A *regular* show character shows up when you google his username


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Asuka fan


Tyrion probably loves your Avatar


Should know I sometimes confuse him with the member Black Metal


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

-Should know that I've thought about changing my name to avoid being confused with BM
-A fan of fancy ankh symbols
-Was probably here for Unlimited Rep Weekend


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Digs that groovy Asuka.


- And that Io.

- First time I've seen this poster in this section. Hello!


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

GRoovy cat

Lives in cali

I will live there in a year or so


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Coming to Karloffornia.

- Maybe I'll show him the lair.

- Thinks Bryan is the goat and the GOAT.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

-Clearly harboring top secret information under the Staples Center :side:
-Master of Magik?
-Knows Asuka is the grooviest


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows the rep sentences are a bit funny

Is getting a push apparently 

Posting his own Asuka gifs and is disappointed that WF doesn't have any


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Playing the Yu-Gi-Oh characters in the fictional character thread. :lauren

- His opinion is not like my opinion. :lauren

- Knows I am judging him, :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Only judges me a little :hmm:


Unlike other members who hate my profile just because of who is in my avatar and signature :argh: 


Knows said person has existed on my profile in some way since September so maybe it's time for a change :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Looking for change.

- Should consider Kate Micucci. She's cute.

- Will soon have a Kate avi/sig combo.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Sarah Paulson fan

- Silly for Lilly although not as much as I am

- Suggesting sig/avi combos to Nostalgia


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I amdrubk

My friends are getting drinks

Why a man I even on this tmhing 

Who knows! 

I sn going lunging

Why am I posting here


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Pissed.

- Doesn't know why he's here.

- Join the club, buddy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Also doesn't know why he is here

* Birthday in a week

* We all are invited, whether he likes it or not*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nope.

- Only Blue is invited. 

- Here's Sarah Paulson in a haunted house:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Who's Blue?

- Started posting about Sarah Paulson again only after I reminded him of her

- Hasn't had a change in sig since a few days


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sarah Paulson is really more of a 2014 obsession. Still cool tho.










- She's no Doctor Strange: Eternal Obsession.

-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080539855870803968


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't want us in his party :sadbecky

* We are still crashing his party though :aryep

* Have some Kairi looking ridiculously pretty :zayn3*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Kairi :mark

- One more time...


-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080539855870803968


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Always looking for opportunities to post photos of his favourites

- Will be gatecrashing Phantom's birthday party

- Listed only Adam Cole's full name in his Also supporting list. Probably because he doesn't want people to think he supports Michael Cole :lol

EDIT

Phantom

- Phantom'd me

- HOF inductee

- Loyal to Doctor Strange


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** People have called me out saying that I was supporting Michael Cole when I put just Cole there :side:

* Thinks Peyton is my worst obsession :goaway

* About to celebrate 2 years on the forum*


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I rubtgis thing

Always

Nobody for doing tnirhing


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Shouldn't take that as an insult

- I actually like your other obsessions

- So, Peyton is the worst by default

EDIT

SayWhatAgain

- Drunk

- Can't spell correctly at the moment

- Joined in July 2016


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Embrace the grind

Cindiet zone is a bad place

Always fifht


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Say what again?

Not making much sense


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Fellow Becky fan :becky2

- Probably likes snakes judging by the username

- Looking forward to a match between two of their favourites at Royal Rumble :becky vs :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- #AsukaWinsorPhantomturnsheel.

- Thinks E. Lilly looks like F. Hardy... :hmm

- Maybe a little...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is now seeing the resemblance :jericho2

- Asuka is winning, so Phantom stays face

- Likes Home Alone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Just a little.

- Lilly still isn't a French national treasure tho.

- Thinks Bray Wyatt can :goaway.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Posted that :becky is the most overrated person in WWE roud

* Dissapeared after that

* I am just trying to cause a fight between him and Emerald :grin2:*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Lilly is a Canadian national treasure

- Post-2017 Shake-up Bray Wyatt can :goaway

- Pre-2017 Shake-up Bray Wyatt is fine

EDIT

- Is unsuccessful in causing a fight

- Should check his rep

- Will find something unexpected


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-Does anyone want Kate Micucci rep?!??!?!? :mark


- Should we fight?

- That might be fun.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I refuse to fight you










- Don't trust me though

- I might do this to your house later


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

-May or may not be threatening arson

-Also likes snakes

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nearly ninja'd me.

- Did not threaten to burn down my house. :sadbecky

- Needs to get to know me better. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Nearly got ninja'd

- I would've liked to see his reaction to my previous post

- Played a sportsman in Dawn of Justice


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You will never know... 

- Should know that Mordy just got some GOAT rep. :mark

- CHARLYNCH MUST BE FRIENDS, DAMMIT!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- YES! CHARLYNCH MUST BE FRIENDS!!

- Sent Mordy Kate Micucci rep

- Would only accept Asuka losing the title if Kairi beats her for it


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Kate Micucci could beat Asuka and I would be happy.

- Knows I opened myself up for a Tyrion rant. :lauren

- Seems to mostly be into the 'E.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Micucci rep :lauren

* Sonya rep :lauren

* No Peyton/Olivia/hot chick rep :fuck:goaway*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I sent you hot chick rep. :fact

- Will get more soon. :fact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

**









*









*







*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Should post on the chatbox whenever you feel like it because you'd make a welcome addition 
- Will find out where Asuka stands in my next rating thread(s) soon, but I bet that she'll be ranked above Charlotte Flair 
- Is a worthy OP for this thread since you tend to make the most posts here


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants me to post in the chatbox.

- Should know that I will consider it.

- Asuka ranking coming soon! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Posted Micucci pics trying to proove she is hot

* She is not looking bad in those tbh :bjpenn

* I may even consider to "use" them later :curry2

BONUS: Is gonna call me a creep/disgusting/perv*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Indeed.

- Is a creep/pervert.

- Ditto.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

-Strange fellow who thinks I need to get to know him better

-Probably setting me up for a trap :side:

-Sent me some rep with the GOAT in it :asuka

*bonus* 

-Also has received rep with the GOAT in it


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-If you knew me better, you would want to burn my house down. :anna

- Fellow fan of the GOAT. :asuka

- Knows I'm... Strange.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

-Admittedly strange 
-Also Isn't helping their case by justifying emerald's arson threats 
-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not digging Almas' name change.

Thinks Balor will get the Universal title again one day... He'd have to still be on Raw after the shakeup to do that [emoji14]

Good morning/evening.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good Morning zrc

* Not sure why are you awake at 4am

* Maybe you want to clean your kitchen again :beckylol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Went out last night.

Was on mocktails so still no alcohol.

Kitchen is clean so could start on the bathroom. :lmao


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has stopped drinking alcohol roud

- Making sure his house is clean

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* You should come clean my kitchen, I haven't cleaned it in like 3 months :lmao

* I am lazy af when it comes to cleaning stuff

* Went out... and didn't drink :monkey:applause

EMERALD

* Gave me an underwhelming rep

* Nopt necessarily because it is Sonya, but because she has better pics :curry2

* Posted a disturbing cleaning gif*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should clean his kitchen.

- Log off and clean your kitchen.

- Seriously, clean your damn kitchen.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** It's 11:30pm here, I ain't cleaning shit :lol

* Should know that I am going to sleep

* Should be glad that I won't be using the Micucci pics he posted since Peyton posted a new pic >










Good night guys*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nothing worse than a nasty kitchen. Mine gets cleaned at least twice a week and all cutlery is washed up straight after use. 

Morning Phanny.

Knows Emeralds gif isn't far off me cleaning in my boxers :lmao

Sweet dreams Mordicus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves Mystery Men.

- Resembles Mr. Clean.

- Digs that Sage.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Offline like the rest of the regulars :hmm
Is a Doctor now :hmm
Just compared zrc to Mr Clean :beckywhat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm online now.

- Has never seen zrc and Mr. Clean in the same room at the same time... :hmm

- Does read. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

May have noticed that CJ wasn't online for a few days


Or maybe I just do :hmm 


Should know it was so cold this morning walking to town I thought my hands would get frostbite :side:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Notices when I'm not around :beckyhi
New sig :bjpenn
Apparently doesn't own any gloves :beckywhat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Was cold.

- Notices things.

- Will respect Peach. :anna

CJ:

- Ninja'd me.

- Posted one thing to avoid the ninja-ing?

- Is back. Rejoice. :yay


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I do own gloves but only a cheap pair and I don't deem them necessary unless it's minus temperatures. 


So I'll rarely bring them because England for the most part has mild winters (compared to many other places in Europe) so it rarely ever gets that cold. 


Should know I don't own a scarf and I probably never will. I deem them hipsterish.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Deems scarves hipsterish... :hmm

- Has only given two likes.

- Here's Françoise Hardy:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wants a like from Nostalgia :lauren


Should know I show my appreciation for posts through reps 


His girlfriend probably knows about his Françoise Hardy obsession considering she knows about his Asuka obsession. :hmm:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Likes LD's cleavage








Reps me when I'm not around :hmm
Clearly a suck up :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- She does.

- I'm fine.

- You should like a Mordy post tho. A Peyton-y one.

CJ:

- Ninja'd me.

- His new strategy is effective.

- Master of the weekly SmackDown threads.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Likes things I don't like :goaway
Posts in the celeb thread :JLC3
Probably has a wardrobe full of scarfs :hmm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - You should like a Mordy post tho. A Peyton-y one.


:tripsscust


Knows Mordy overrates her talent and looks. 


Should know I think CJ is the best mod, but that totally does not make me a suck up. :armfold


Will not be surprised when I tell him I had a can of Monster Energy this morning. :shrug




CJ:


Probably owns a scarf because Northern Ireland weather is rough :lol


Should know the only time I've posted photos in the celeb thread they were of Bella Hadid 


Loves :becky2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Suck-up. :lauren

- Will never like Peyton!

- Will go to his grave not liking Peyton!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Aubrey
Clea
Magik

Yes I was lazy. But then I have been up for 7 hours :lmao


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Has been up to no good for 7 hours
Needs to try some soda bread
My favourite non brummie, brummie











Nostalgia said:


> Probably owns a scarf because Northern Ireland weather is rough :lol


Only scarfs I own are football ones. Still top of the league :yay


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Football :goaway


Never drinks which is very suspicious given he's Irish. :hmm:


Should know I'm doing dry January with zrc.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

CJ
Named only one thing.

Trash panda!

I'll ignore your 10 for Becky if you continue (not like she needs them anyway :lmao)


Nostalgia

Is doing dry January. 
Told his Polish girl his fewings.
Is correct about football.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Never sleeps.

- REALLY liked that line in GOTG2.

- Spiritual raccoon/trash panda.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I usually get 3/4 hours sleep. Been that way since I was 12.

Thinks I liked the trash panda line from GoTG2. They were called it long before that film. 

I like it when people go awww look a cute raccoon, knowing full well they can bite their faces off. Stupid idiots!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sure... but you just watched that film recently.

- I'm suspicious... :hmm

- Wants to be like Willard... but with trash pandas.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I watched it 2 months ago :lmao

Something something dumb vampire bullcrap.

MK > T > SF > SC


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That dumb vampire bit is dead... UNDEAD. :O

- Recently = not a decade ago.

- Darkstalkers > All :fact


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Oooh a decade ago.

Hulk Hogan rocked up in TNA.

Victoria became Tara.

And Katie Lea was jobbing on Superstars.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Sindel or nothing, chumps.

- Hasn't seen Humanoids from the Deep... which is probably a good thing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't like Humanoids From The Deep, which means it must be really bad, because he loves everything. Probably even loves Manos, Plan 9 and Battlefield Earth.....

Usually disagrees with me.

Is a fan of Parks and Rec, specifically April Ludgate, even though Ron is funnier.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I love Humanoids from the Deep! People with standards should stay away from it tho.

- Will never, ever vote for Magik. :darryl

- Prefers DC to Marvel.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good morning guys

* It's good to see you still think about me when I am not around roud

* Has watched Parks and Rec.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Something something morning bullcrap.

Writes in green.

I didn't read it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nordy:

- Should know that he won a couple of rounds in the fictional character thread.

- Is awake.

- Starting to hate Kate less. :O

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Against DC.

- Would pick Magik over any DC character? :hmm 

If so, you know where to find me...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has a blonde, french Evangeline Lilly as avi

* It's like 4am where he lives

* Seriously, what's with the regulars and posting at 4am here?*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sleep is for turkeys and sell-outs.

- Doesn't dig horror. :lauren

- Needs to read some Sherlock Holmes. :fact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants me to read Sherlock Holmes

* I haven't even started to read the GOT books I have had for like 2 years :lol

* Doesn't sleep because that's for turkeys, yet he is suspiciously absent when is it is time to go to sleep where he lives :hmmm*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Needs to go read asoiaf right now, go go go :benson
Won't be buying a The Man shirt anytime soon :sadbecky
Needs to explain the whole green text thing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nearly ninja'd me.

- Should know that Mordy is wrong about my sleep schedule.

- Wants Mordy to read his series.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yawn.

I'm too tired to cook. CJ bring me a sausage and bacon sandwich. 

In exchange your tree will be safe until 2021.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yawn.

- Whatever.

- Next.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah

Lazy 

Next


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Same.


- Why

- Bother?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Same 

To

You


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Why

- to 

- this


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Could always write something instead. 

Speaking of jobbers where are the other regulars?

When you seen the woman next?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'd rather not.

- Monday.

- Didn't post in green.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

K bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Didn't post in green.

- Didn't read it.

- Jobber nonsense.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** People wants me to read :hmm

* The only things I read are Twitter and whatever is posted in this forum :beckylol

* He sleeps when he wants to*



CJ said:


> Needs to explain the whole green text thing


*I've explained before, but here we go again: When I started to become a regular in this thread I've seen people using different color texts here, so I felt like I should be using one and, since at the time Peyton's gimmick was the Venus Fly Trap (an homage to the Poison Ivy character from Batman) and her gear was green I started to use green text










Then she changed her gear to pink/purple but those colors were already taken here, so I got stuck with green and I have been using it here ever since :aryep*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was completely committed to the green.

- It has become his trademark.

- He's thinking about changing it now... :hmm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> ** People wants me to read :hmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You never had to explain it to me. I guessed the reason already. 

I don't want you to read anything. Your mind probably wouldn't compute half the words.

Maybe you'd be better off with a pop-up book.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ignored me.

- To insult Mordy.

- Truce? I'm tired of this.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Liked a couple of posts in the Kairi thread

* Probably not happy that she is being used to get Bianca over as a babyface

* Dissapointed that she is not in any match in the Takeover card*



zrc said:


> I don't want you to read anything. Your mind probably wouldn't compute half the words.
> 
> Maybe you'd be better off with a pop-up book.


*I actually used to read a lot back in the day, I remember that I was obsessed with the Harry Potter books, I think I've read them like 40 times each, once I read all 7 books in one week :lol, but now but I am too lazy to look for books I may like, I don't even know what genre I like.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- As long as Kairi gets to do things. :anna

- Should know that I recommended Sherlock Holmes because Holmes is very House-like in character. The stories are fun and the majority of them are short. Last time I checked, there was an excellent audiobook on Youtube. You don't even have to read them!

- Poison Ivy is probably his favorite Batman villain... for reasons.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> ** Liked a couple of posts in the Kairi thread
> 
> * Probably not happy that she is being used to get Bianca over as a babyface
> 
> ...


Harry Potter :lmao :lmao

Bianca :lmao :lmao

You :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Full heel mode, has me on ignore?

- Partially my fault? :O

- Have some Aubrey... if you can see this:


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Should check out Aphasia... an amazing all-female metal band
- Has a groovy sig
- Likes to groove*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Women are mostly shit in metal.

Can't scream as viscerally as the men.

Writes in blue.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Two things.

- Probably ignoring me.

- Likes Joan Jett.

Now it's three.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Didn't put you on ignore.

Posted a meh pic of Aubrey. Seen better. She's got no tits though. 

Knows I won't pick anyone over Storm.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Didn't ignore me, knows I'm needy.

- They can't all be winners.

- Better?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

zrc said:


> *Women are mostly shit in metal*.
> 
> Can't scream as viscerally as the men.
> 
> Writes in blue.


Dude!!

Women are awesome in metal. You need to listen more from them and they can be very verstile

For example:






This an all-female heavy/speed metal band from the 80's. And on top of that, 3 of the members became the wives of Dream Theater members.






Abnormality is death metal band led by a woman and they are killer. Her death growls are brilliantly vicious. 






Lovebites is an all-female power metal from Japan. If you're looking for screaming, it comes at the very end and their guitar solos will melt your face and that's done by women. The drummer makes Lar$ Ulrich from Shitallica feel like an amateur. This beats every album in 2017. The entire album has some amazingly visceral riffs and killer solos that'll shred your skin.






This is a one-woman black metal band from IRAQ!!!! Of all places and she is one ballsy woman producing something like that in a place where she might get killed for it.

I could throw in countless female fronted or all-female metal bands and they smoke especially from Japan.

Doctor Phantom:

*- She is so hot
- Loves curled up women like that
- And licking their legs*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They all hurt my ears. I said most not all 

Just sound like they're giving birth. No talent in that. 

Still writes in blue.

Nothing good ever came from Japan... Ever.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Have you even took the time to listen to them?
- Seems like you just skimmed them and generalized
- Seems like you're not gonna bother so, I'm not gonna bother. Only the ones that are willing will find amazing things in their vocals.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Dragon Ball is from Japan

* Full Metal Alchemist is from Japan

* Kairi is from Japan

SIMON

* Offended about what zrc said

* Likes women in metal

* Giving his recommendations*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I love it when folks don't know when I'm trolling :lmao Funnier in the General WWE section though, cause they actually believe it. 

I already knew Meanstreak. 

Named three things from Japan, that I have very little interest in (besides Kairi)


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Caught by his trolling  I guess
- Oh well, here are some recommendations to some people
- Zebra Raccoon Caterpillars*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Likes groups with weird names

* Tbf, most groups have weird names

* Still blue*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll give the recommendations a listen a bit later on. Always down for some bands I never heard of. 

Didn't know Aganoize until they popped up on YouTube. 

Sorry if you thought I was being serial :lmao


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Mordecay:

*- We are all weird
- We are all aliens
- We are... WE ARE... ON THE CRUISE!!! ONE PIECE!!!*

zrc:

*- He's trying to be serial but he's only a cereal
-








- Burp!*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Giving some metal recs. :anna

- Now knows that 85% of what zrc posts is trolling. :anna

- Enthusiastic about what he loves. :anna


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Isn't this sig kinda like "everyone sees something differently???"
- I see fish and bird faces, then
- "That's your spiritual animal!!!!" Fishbird!!!*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Someone went to say I was handsome earlier and he typed it as hagfishes :lmao

Are Evanescence still a thing? Now there's a woman with a strong voice. 

I'll still take old Rammstein over all though.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Within Temptation has a very strong female vocalist. That lady could hit really high notes especially on "Ice Queen".
- There are plenty of female death growlers like Arch Enemy.
- Elisa C. Martin (different band) is considered the Hansi Kursch of female vocalists. Her vocals are so strong.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I know of Within Temptation. As I frequent rock and metal bars every now and then. 

I'm almost strictly 80s these days. Current music makes my soul hurt. 

I was happy at the demise of the local rock café though. Everyone knew it was dying because they played Lady Sovereign.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Usually, I listen to all eras of metal. I love the 70's and 80's but I could still appreciate the young and up-coming bands. They need love too. That's why I praise the invention of Bandcamp. There are many crappy stuff but if you'd sit down and research bands of today, you'd still find really good stuff. Everyone knows bands like Iron Maiden, Metallica, etc... (by the way, I can't stand Metallica). People seem to easily shun the new bands aside. Those big bands started somewhere
- Anyway, I don't want to sound I'm ranting and all but I guess, you get my point.
- Yet, not trying to bicker or anything but a harmless conversation.
- By the way, Sean Paul sucks... that fucker sounds like a croaking frog everytime he opens his mouth.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows his rock

* Was getting trolled earlier

* Knows that current music sucks*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Seany Paul is so 2000 and done. He got replaced with Pitbull. 

I'm talking mainstream stuff, ones I'll hear in a club. Its all autotuned garbage. 

I only have to hear one beat of Lady Gaga and I have to leave.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Yeah! I hear ya! That stuff is just garbage.
- They shoehorn rap parts for the sake of it and that doesn't improve anything. In fact, it makes these "songs" suck even worse.
- And the lyrics are compiled of trash: "Uh! Yeah! Uh-huh! Oooh! Yeah! Um! Yes!"*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently not a fan of rap additions to rock songs

* Friend of the world, enemy of vainilla midgets

* Would probably hate AEW*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks that current music sucks
Its only the mainstream that sucks
Needs to go deeper. (I can recommend stuff)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants to recommend me some new music

* Thanks, but I am fine as it is right now, maybe another day, I am just lazy at looking for something that interests me

* Have some Peyton for your troubles*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yawn. :eyeroll 


Posted in green. 


I didn't read it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Didn't we just see those?

- His girls will be in the Rumble. :mark

-They used the WOAT image for Billie. :lauren










???:

- Thought I was ninja'd by zrc...

- ...but it was NO doing zrc's schtick! :O

- #plottwist


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know zrc makes me laugh when he does that - so I wanted to do that just once. 


Should also know that I'm sick of seeing Peyton photos at this point. It's so boring and Mordy has spammed them to death in this thread. If I wanted to look at Peyton I would go to the WoW section. :lauren


Knows Mordy won't be happy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that spamming this thread with pictures of one person is boring.

-









-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow, that second picture is so hot! Who is she!? :banderas 



Should know Mordy has other threads for it and he posts way more Peyton pics and more regularly to so. :lauren



May also find Sundays boring as hell


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** About the Peyton pics should know that this is what I think about your comment










* Trying to be like zrc, not working, he is actually fun

* Have this for your troubles



Spoiler: ""






























































































































































































































































































































*


Doctor Phantom said:


> Didn't we just see those?


*I have like 200 pics from that match, so some pics are taken 10 at a time I think, that's why they look similar*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- GODDAMN, THAT'S A LOT OF PEYTON.

- Thanks for not forcing me to scroll past that nonsense every time I'm on this page. #spoiler :anna

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Recently posted a pic of Sally Hawkins :hmm

* Recently posted a pic of Kate :bjpenn

* Recently posted a pic of an X-men :goaway*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- APPROVES OF KATE??!??!?!? 

-









- NO will be coming for him.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't see any X-men post from Phantom :shrug 


Should know someone on Twitter was accusing DJ of catfishing and using fake photos. :hmm: Not the first time I've seen a comment like that either.


I really don't care though. We don't talk and I'm not really interested in her anymore. :shrug I just have no idea what to use as a new avatar/sig.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sees no X-Men...

-









-









P.S. Use Doctor Strange. :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Speaking of X-Men, should know that Asuka is now claiming to be telepathic on Twitter. That perfectly explains why I'm a fan of hers after never liking any female wrestler. It's mind control. It all makes sense now. 

That woman is so god damn weird. I have no clue what goes through her head, but I love it.

Is a fan of X-Men character Magik.

Should know that the next Death Battle is Aquaman vs Namor.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks Asuka is mentally controlling him
If she had that power, you think she would make Vince use her better
Enjoys Death Battle?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- Should know that I was going to post that tweet.

- She's a total nutter and I will never stop loving her.

- Rooting for Arthur.

virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Now knows Tyrion loves Death Battle.

- Rogue is his favorite X-Person.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> - She's a total nutter and I will never stop loving her.


I don't know what's weirder, that, or her claiming that she doesn't use cellphones. I don't even know if that's a joke or not...

I love Death Battle. Death Battle is the shit. 

Knows I want Aquaman to win, but he probably won't.

Should know that people with extraordinary willpower can resist telepathy, which is why the Purple Man can't control beings like Doctor Doom and Thanos. Vince is so stubborn, he can overpower Asukas telepathy. She must have powered up, though, because she got through to an extent. Or maybe it's the whole "we don't use our powers for personal gain" thing.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- She probably carries about 8 portable game consoles with her at all times. No room for a phone.

- Knows that Vince is one vat of chemicals away from becoming a supervillain.

- Digs The Big Lebowski.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows that Asuka loves video games even more than she loves wrestling, and has probably every video game console ever made, and most available games. She seems to play smaller titles, especially ones with outdated graphics, rather than AAA ones, other than I guess Monster Hunter, but I've never seen her say anything about Red Dead 2, God of War or Spider-Man. She probably has one of the largest gaming collections in the world. Probably not the biggest, but it might at least be in contention. At least we know she's living very comfortably to be able to blow all that money on video games. Hopefully they offer her a massive pay increase to keep her away from AEW, regardless.

Knows that Vince is a super villain. He still did business with people who chopped up a journalist in a bodybag, plus kept running a PPV after somebody died on the air, in addition to all the other things he's done. 

Should know that this tweet makes me happy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084720515368009728


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Not a fan of RDR2
- Should know, it is somewhat clicking with me but not to a point I want to go back to it like Spiderman or other games that I've played recently.
- Maybe doesn't like the idea Becky/Charlotte/Ronda main eventing Wrestlemania ahead of Asuka*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has an Fighting Game girl as a sig and avatar
Knows mainstream music sucks
Hates shoehorned rap (agreed)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Evil:

-









-









-









virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Everything is awful. 

- Needs more Streets of Rage.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok
Manzinger Z
But why though?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That wasn't for you, Ninja Man!

- This is tho:

-


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> - Maybe doesn't like the idea Becky/Charlotte/Ronda main eventing Wrestlemania ahead of Asuka


Maybe...


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Doctor Phantom:

*- GRENDIZER!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
- 



- This is going to be the greatest 7 minutes of your life. Trust me... you'd mark the fuck out at the very end when the REAL GOAT COMES IN!!!!!*

Tyrion Lannister:

*- We both hate today's wrestling
- We agree on a lot of things
- Not a bad person afterall when you pick his brains*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark

- Thinks that this poster is pretty lame:










- Probably excited for REmake 2.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- I mean, yeah... it's just white with a wrestler. It's almost nothing there.
- I can do this on paint for 2 seconds
- Resident Evil 2 is going to be awesome.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I would expect you to do better than that.

- Knows that Blaze is boss.










- SEGA lover.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- She is the best character in SoR 
- Knows that Blaze is boss
- Knows that I'm a Sega fan*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- She's the only character I would play as in SoR.

- Tyris Flare was my character o' choice in Golden Axe.

- I suppose I was drawn to SEGA women with fiery names.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Talking about video games

* Posting pics of his obsessions

* Was happy that my Peyton spam was inside SPOILER tags

Man, I am running out of things to say, for real :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm sure you'll think of something.

- If not, you have Peyton pics.

- I'll supply MEW.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Would probably be mad if he finds out that I posted again that Asuka killed the NXT womens division in 2016-2017 :lol

* Should know that I only post Peyton pics here for 3 reasons: To bother Nostalgia and zrc, to make Virus happy and whenever Peyton posts a ridiculously hot new pic, which, tbf, it is most of the time

* Will post MEW pics :mark:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She didnt kill the division. Losing the horses did that. She just provided the last nail. 

Your Royce pics don't bother me.

Because I never see them xD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has a fucked up sleeping schedule

* Seriously dude, it's 2:30am :lol

* I am so bored that I finally started watching Young Justice, I am in episode 11, I still haven't seen what the big deal was all about, it is a fine animated series, but nothing more besides that*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes its 2:45

I fell asleep during harry potter so I've been awake since 1:45.

I wouldn't watch that show you said.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> **
> 
> * I am so bored that I finally started watching Young Justice, I am in episode 11, I still haven't seen what the big deal was all about, it is a fine animated series, but nothing more besides that*


Finish the first 2 seasons

zrc:
Will not watch YJ
Doesn't seem to like most things
Its really early in the morning were he is


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

There's plenty I like. 

Haven't seen you post much. 

Knows I'm up early.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Like I said, I am bored :shrug

* Probably happy that Hungry Hippo and Sweet Mama T have been officially announced to the RUmble... even though it was obvious that they were going to be there

* Probably knows that I had a sigh of relief when both the IIconics were also announced for the match, because, unlike your faves, I wasn't sure that they were going to be there, given their booking*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Just because somebody is announced doesn't mean they'll be in it.

There's been years where folks have been announced and were nowhere near the match. 

But yea I'm sure they'll enter because they need jobbers for alumni to eliminate. Tamina will superkick a few then get eliminated and Nia will toss some folks out as she's the Big Show of the women's rumble.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Virus said he doesn't seem to like most things...

- VIRUS SAID THAT... :lauren

Hiya, Pot! Have you met Kettle?

-Stuck in the neon '80s.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Know I like a load of things.

Because he reads  

A cool bean.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Funkadelic.

- Knows I'm about to be ninja'd by Mordy. :sadbecky

- Storm over most.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Emma Stone :anna

- Lauren Cohan :anna

- Evangeline Lilly :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is officially out of things to say about dear Sister Magik. :lauren

- Wants Drew to win the Rumble.

- Was the only person NOT posting pop culture nonsense in the Random Pictures thread. It was appreciated. :anna


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I post there too :sadbecky
Says I don't like most things
Not true, I just hate most new things. Because they lack soul


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- One can never run out of things to say about Sister Magik

- Haunts the Random Pictures Thread

- Would riot if :becky taps :asuka out

EDIT

- Haunts the Random Pictures Thread too

- Knows there's good music from all eras. One just needs to dig deeper.

- Likes Donna Troy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't wanna dig deeper. I'm sticking to the 80s. I cling to it.. Like ribs.

Sasha Banks would absolutely NOT be a big loss to the E.


Hasn't started a thread since the men's awards.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ef:

- Is correct. Every era has its groovy tunes.

- Will be sad when Walking Dead ends.

- Should post pics again... if he wants to. :anna

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Wake him up before you go-go.

- You spin him right round....


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd have to be asleep to be woken up. 

DoA will be my funeral song :lmao

And every time I haunt a fucker Something in my House will play :lmao

Edit - The radio is playing Whitney at me, can I slit my wrists now? Or drown in the tub.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is an 80s guy
Man of taste
This ain't 80s, but it keeps it alive


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- My funeral song will either be...

-




OR

-




virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Fellow regular in the picture thread. :anna

- Loves the '80s.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I want glitter and streamers.

I want everyone wearing whatever the hell they want. Dressing in black at a funeral is boring as fuck. 

Then they can all go and party.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's how I'm doing it.

- Costumes will be encouraged.

- My funeral will be like:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I want people to be honest at my funeral, one thing I hate about them is how full of shit people usually are there

* I want people there to say how shitty of a person I am, the lazy fucker I have been and what a waste my time on earth has been and that I haven't made any difference in anyone's life :lol

* I want the 10 people (or less) who could care about my death to say that :beckylol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mines gonna be the biggest chavs dressed as X-Men convention ever. 

Rachel will probably dress as Rogue, cause she calls me her Gambit. 

I wanna be in that coffin with my Kane mask on, only cause if a grave robber tried to shag my corpse he'll get a shock and my Victoria signed photo in my hands. Out of everything I've got, that Vic photo is my most prized possession.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants to be buried with his Victoria pic

* His fandom increased tenfold when he met her

* I would bring a Venus Fly Trap to his funeral... for reasons :grin2:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That's OK. I'd bring that transexual who looks like her to yours. Because... Choices. 

Don't worry Mord you're the first I'm haunting. 

And every tablet you ever get will go missing :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will rightfully haunt Mordy. roud

- Will be a vengeful spectre.

- Will bring the boos.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Phantom of the Ring

- Sorcerer Supreme

- Sister Magik


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Remembers things I called myself.

- Once had the Bludgeon Sisters as his sig.

- Will not Wicker Man me. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I'm not going to Wicker Man you

- But that's what I would say even if I was, right?

- Remembers The Bludgeon Sisters roud


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Will vote next week. 

Knows Becky will win.

Interesting who will end up 2nd.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- It's probably going to be Asuka at 2nd place

- Knows the Top 5 is constant

- Doesn't think Sasha leaving WWE would be a big loss


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Of course it wouldn't. She was only hired in the first place because of the Snoop Dogg connection. 

She's a capable hand, nothing more. 

She'll get the tag belts as a participation medal, because she's no longer in the upper rung of Es women's divisions.


I wanna know where Ripley, Ruby, Cross end up most. I think it'll depend how the Takeover show and Rumble match turn out. Bianca has been a non entity since I started the rankings. But Shayna should rise since there's no MYC women this time (unless signed).

If a certain woman appears in the Rumble, Nia can fuck off with the 10 this time.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- The certain woman he is referring to is Victoria

- Will give Nia 9 points if Victoria appears

- Highly unlikely that it happens


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Nia won't be getting his 10 points if Victoria appears at the Rumble

* I guess I will be happy if Peyton stays in the top 20, given that she appeared like once or twice on tv since the last rankings :sadbecky

* I think Peyton has ran out of bikini pics #FeelsBadMan :mj2

EMERALD

* Fan of my obsessions

* Not a fan of my biggest obsession

* Charlotte and Becky will be hs top 2

This one is for the Phantom










Good night guys
*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nia would get 8.

Tamina will always get 9.

Cross, Ruby, Ripley, Ronda, Flair, Shayna will get some love from me too.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Tamina is his constant

- Wants Tamina to go on a Superkick spam in the Rumble

- Is probably done cleaning his house........for now


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should vote for Peyton too :aryep

* Only way he would vote for Peyton is if I did another "Least Favourites" ranking :beckylol

* Will hook me up with a Peyton looking trans from beyond the grave :goaway

NOW good night for real*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posting after saying "Good night" :beckywhat

- And getting ninja'd :lol

- Should get a new obsession soon


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hasn't been in the Celeb thread in a while
Seems to lurk here more often now
Remembers The Bludgeon Sisters


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Nice poster :anna

- One of the best posters in the Celebs thread

- Must've noticed I usually always like most of his Amy Jackson posts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Celeb poster.

- Never likes my posts of women from nineteen-dickety-two. :sadbecky

- Tags me when there are Lauren Cohan pictures to be seen. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Posts pics of women from an unknown era

* He probably has met them as he is a timeless entity

* Good morning guys*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Good morning Mordy



Probably happy with my profile changes


Should know it's still going well with the Polish girl :anna


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Made better profile changes.

Trying to date some Polish fellow.

Lives in Europe.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm clueless what have as an avatar/signature at the moment though. :shrug I'm not invested enough into WWE to have anything WWE related and I haven't had anything WWE themed on my profile for a long time. Nor am I interested in any current games or movies etc. 


Has an avatar of his favourite podcast. 


Rolls his eyes when people rate Bryan 10/10 in everything.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm even more weirded out when people rate Becky a 10/10, which everyone will be doing this week when her thread goes up. I'll try to restore the balance as much as I can, but I know it's in vain. 

Is not interested in any games or movies. Well, you need to expose yourself to the products. There's a lot of good stuff out there. MK 11 is coming out, get an avatar of that.






Doesn't listen to my favourite podcast, which covers movies, comics (rarely), tv shows. It's a godsend for weird nerds like me.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Current games.  I've been playing some retro games lately but that's more niche. Most people don't care about old games released in the 90's and early 2000's anymore. 


Should know I've only posted in a couple of DammitC's rating threads. There's too many to keep up with. :argh:


Thinks Becky is the most overrated in the WWE right now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Becky IS the most overrated person in WWE right now

* No more DJ :monkeyroud:applause

* Should use something IICONIC :beckylol*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nostalgia said:


> Current games.  I've been playing some retro games lately but that's more niche. Most people don't care about old games released in the 90's and early 2000's anymore.


Who gives a fuck? If you like it, use it. Mass Effect isn't current, I use ME shit from time to time.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I just finished RDR2 last night. I swear, Dutch HAD a plan. It wasn't his fault that he had Micah in his ear, maybe he was naive & he shouldn't have left Arthur, but it's survival of the fittest out there. Dutch was not the bad guy he's made out to be. I stand with Dutch.

Oh and fuck getting a red couch, I'm putting my foot down it's gonna be a black one.

Rant over.

3 things, erm

Enjoyed Aquaman

Not big on the Bextacular one 

Is Spiderman DLC worth getting? I need a new game to play. I liked the main game


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I am getting ignored :darryl

* I feel like my favourites :sadbecky

* Is not buying a stupid red couch roud*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is shocked that I don't have DJ on my profile anymore 


Is hoping I won't talk about her anymore


You might just get that wish :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is gonna keep talking about the DJ

* Probably still stalks, I mean, checks her social media

* As soon as she replies to him or posts a hot new pic we are back at it again :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has no faith in me to change my ways :kobe


Should know I have pure thoughts now


Also I just lost interest and the fact she would get rare comments from people accusing her of being fake or catfishing bothered me. It could be total lies, but if she was actually fake then that would be really shitty considering I've interacted with her on and off for like 5 months. :argh:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I had a great chat with this one last night on an app I use. 









Morning/Afternoon

Should know I have even.more games on the way :lmao didn't realise 360 games were so cheap these days.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Starting to doubt if the person he had a crush on was actually DJ

* Would feel betrayed if she wasn't.

* His thoughts are as pure as my porn stash :beckylol

ZRC

* Good morning, although it is like 1:30pm where you live :lol

* Buying more games

* Is gonna have more games than I have Peyton pics at this rate

*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I always have a game buying splurge this time of year. 

Just picked up 10 games for £5!! 

And to think how much they used to cost.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I mean it was only a couple of comments out of hundreds of positive ones but you never know. :hmm: Why would those people accuse her of being fake for no reason though? Other than petty jealously or something. 


Probably shocked zrc had a great chat with a trans woman 


I'm guessing he didn't call her a mutant. :beckylol




zrc: 

Has been buying 360 games

Should know I got rid of my 360 and games at the start of last year

Before I did I mostly had old COD Games, GTA and WWE games. So not much variety.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

You need to find a new obsession Nostalgia.

Try the gym. The monster can act as your preworkout

Plus, ass everywhere. Yoga pants are tight too, so you can look for a bulge in their pants.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know it was never an obsession and ya'll got worked by the gimmick. Small interest sure, but never obsession level. :shrug 



Should know I hate the gym and I keep fit by walking a lot so paying a fee every month at the gym to do something I know I won't enjoy seems pointless. 


Thinks Bryan is 10/10 in every category. :eyeroll


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wouldn't see any bulges anyway because of the miracles of tucking. 

I didn't have much variety either. But they're so cheap now I might as well try a bit of everything. 

Only games that were quite steep were Bully and Marvel Ultimate Alliance Gold.

Yeah she was getting abuse on the app, because a lot of them don't agree with a woman or a transitioning man being on a gay app. Which kinda pissed me off tbh. I don't bully them for being an ugly cock womble.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Don't worry I'll be rating Becky more realistically. 11 out of 10.

You're not gonna make gainz by walking my friend, you'll pull more if you gain muscle. It's not a myth. 

It does get crowded though. I go at like 2am, probs not the best idea with work being at 8, but whatever


Hi ZRC, that's a good point. Although if they tuck it in, he'll lose interest. The bigger the better, right? 

Enjoy your games. I actually have to work now. Peace & love ?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I know that. But still lean is better than being fat. :shrug



Probably doesn't get much sleep. 



Also makes WWE posts at 2am sometimes. :lauren





zrc said:


> Yeah she was getting abuse on the app, because a lot of them don't agree with a woman or a transitioning man being on a gay app. Which kinda pissed me off tbh. I don't bully them for being an ugly cock womble.


So it was Grindr? :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I am about to go pay my internet bill

* I think my internet/phone company got mad at me :lol

* They told me that, since I pay my bills on time they were going to give me more speed for 2 months as a reward (I have 8mb speed, they told me they were going to give me 60mb for those 2 months), but then they offered me to add cable to my phone/internet service for an extra cost and I said no since I only have one tv in my home and I don't use it (I watch everything online these days and network tv here sucks) and they hang up on me after that and so far I haven't seen any increase on my internet speed :beckylol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> I know that. But still lean is better than being fat. :shrug
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope I'm not on Grindr. Its one called Romeo. 


When they said more speed, they actually meant the drug. They thought you'd develop a personality. 

Next time you dental floss see if you can use it on your brain as well. 

Paying his bills.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I don't know any other gay apps. :lol


Would laugh if Mordy's internet provider cut his internet off for a few days.


Bought some games I haven't played before.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Thought I'd give the Saw games a second chance. I remember the first one pissing me off immensely in the past. I don't care about graphics as long as I enjoy the game. No sleep lost though if I picked up some duds. Only 4 of them were over £3. 

There's tonnes of gay apps, mostly shit or cashgrabs. Romeo isn't so bad though. Made some good acquaintances on there. 

I'm tired today. Joys of being up since 2am.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has been up since 2am like a jobber

* Knows a lot of gay apps

* Should recommend some to Nostalgia and TFW :beckylol*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Doesn't like the women main eventers in the WWE
- He wants his lover to rise to power
- He's a beach lover, as well*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Doesn't want people to think he likes Michael Cole

- Hasn't changed avatar in a while

- On the Becky hate train :thelist

EDIT

GentleMETALman

- Ninja

- New sig

- Fan of 90s wrestling


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> ** Has been up since 2am like a jobber
> 
> * Knows a lot of gay apps
> 
> * Should recommend some to Nostalgia and TFW :beckylol*


Not bothered about being up at 2am. Got my shopping done, some housework, finished some paperwork, went for a run and played some games all before 6am. I can just chill for the rest of the day now.



Emerald
Doesn't think Victoria will be in the Rumble. We shall see child ,we shall see.

Though you're probably right. They'd rather drag Trish and Lita out again and the BTs.

Should know I just player Forza for the first time. Quite fun.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Nocturnal

- Owns a lot of video games

- WF's biggest Victoria fan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Last year my fad was the PSP.

Its the 360 this time it seems :lmao

Though I did get a load of original Xbox games last week. So maybe I'm having a Microsoft fad.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I just finished RDR2 last night. I swear, Dutch HAD a plan. It wasn't his fault that he had Micah in his ear, maybe he was naive & he shouldn't have left Arthur, but it's survival of the fittest out there. Dutch was not the bad guy he's made out to be. I stand with Dutch.
> 
> Oh and fuck getting a red couch, I'm putting my foot down it's gonna be a black one.
> 
> ...


The first and the third DLC are ok. The second one is kinda boring. Overall, they're nothing special, but they set up certain things for the next game. If I were you I'd just watch this.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Lazy at doing 3 things

* Probably will name location, favorites and number of posts :eyeroll

* Gets a pass for being a member of the Anti Becky squad :aryep*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

And blatantly ignores the actual person above him. 

So usual Tyrion


And after I bought Mass Effect 1,2 & 3 this morning.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I didn't know he bought ME 1, 2 and 3.

Will hopefully play them and report back on how good the story and the characterization is.

Doesn't like the fact that I ignore the rules of the thread.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Plays by his own rules.

- Less Asuka-y. :sadbecky

- Doesn't hate Aubrey. :yay


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Man, you ain't got zero Asuka in your avatar and sig and never do. You're one to talk. ~_~ I'll have her back before long, believe that. I got rotations like you. Least I have her table of facts still.

I removed the pictures because it's the first Weekly Planet of the year that isn't a best of show. The Planet needs my love just as much. I also wanted a Hitman theme because I'm playing a lot of it lately.

Still loves Spider-Mans goofiest main villain. 

Has a gif from a horror movie, I think it's Suspiria but IDK for sure.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Has a new sig

- And a new avatar

- Same old Phantom, the timeless entity

EDIT

Tyrion

- Ninja

- Been here since 2004

- Has over 90000 posts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that my sig is from the 1964 Masque of the Red Death.

- Got ninja'd by Tyrion.

- Thinks I should rock an Asuka sig or avi? Kairi or Asuka?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Kairi

- Anything's better than the current sig

- Completed an year on the forum


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I clearly didn't know that. 

Doesn't know that Phantom should add an Asuka sig or avatar, but should add Kairi to his favourites list, which he's never done before. If you have to move out the goofy Norse X-Men bitch, so be it.

Becky and Charlotte fan. :goaway Enjoy the Rumble I guess when they both win it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got ninja'd.

- Insulted GOAT Magik. :bunk

- Just for that, I'm changing my avi to Magik.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tyrion

- Bray Wyatt fan :goaway

- Will mark out if he returns at the Rumble

- If he returns with the same gimmick, he can :goaway

EDIT

Phantom

- Never has wrestling related avatars or sigs

- Decided against attending WM 34

- Would've been disappointed had he gone


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has serious taste issues outside of liking Asuka. :bunk Actually makes me think liking Asuka means there's something wrong with me...

Loves movies that are poorly recieved.

Lives in LA.

EDIT - Isn't getting 3 things because he insulted Bray Wyatt.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ef:

- I would've burned everything. :fact

- Should know that one of my first avis here was Papa Shango.

- Doesn't dig my groovy sig. :sadbecky

Tyrion:

- Ninja'd me.

- Questioning his love for Asuka because of me.

- Prefers Deadpool: The Masked Meme to the magnificent Magik. :bunk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tyrion

- :beckylol

- :thelist

- Thrid thing

EDIT

- Probably likes The Boogeyman

- Knows Lauren Cohan is the best

- Loves the groovy Nikki Swango


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Really isn't trying.

- Probably tired of the ninja-ing.

- New avi/sig coming soon!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Phantom said:


> Tyrion:
> 
> - Ninja'd me.
> 
> ...


I'm not questioning my love for Asuka at all. I just wonder if I'm fucked up in the head, because every other fandom you have sucks, and given that we're such polar opposites, we shouldn't have one major fandom in common. 

Should know that Deadpool is infinitely cooler than Magik, which is why he gets blockbuster movies. 

Ninja'd me. Let's just say he did because he probably did.

Something generic.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I was also big on Joker and metal back in the day.

- We're not so different, you and I...

- I also happen to like... everything. 

'xcept Deadpool.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I thought of Tyrion when I bought some of the games I bought.

* Injustice Gods Amongst Us. 
* Mass Effect 1-3
* GTA IV (the disc that has the dlc on it).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know we are very different, but we have similarities because he's blessed with the unique ability to like everything. Except Deadpool, which I will constantly shame him for. SHAME.









Has a new sig and it's awesome, and should know that I just a day or two ago added an Asuka gif the other day into my Asuka gif collection from that same promo.










Used to be big on Joker and Metal, implying he now isn't. :bunk

EDIT - Here we go again. Ninja'd again.

Bought Injustice 1. Play Lobo and Ares, they're my favourite playstyles.

This video is jamming. Watch it.






Mass Effect 1 to 3. :hb Buy the DLC that changes the ending of 3. 3's ending sucks without it.

Bought GTA IV which is basically perfect. And the DLC too, so you get Yusuf. Yusuf rules. :hb


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Are they dlc? If so I can't use them. 

I've played it on PS4 before, Joker was kinda trash which was disappointing. 

They all play like reskinned MK characters anyway for the most part.


Someone earlier came up with the idea of replacing the mini one in Ferra/Torr with Chucky for the Horror MK :lmao


Is the 360 marketplace even still open?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

What's wrong with Bray Wyatt? Except his booking? He could have been this generations Undertaker but they fucked him.

:sadbecky

Fuck your 3 things


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ares is main game. Lobo is DLC sadly, but if you bought the Ultimate version, they're all in it by default.

Not sure why you didn't just buy Injustice 2. That's the one we're currently playing. I play mostly online, though. 

Joker does suck in Injustice, sadly, yes. Unless you're Sonic Fox, then you win tournaments with him because you're Sonic Fox and you want to prove you can.

May or may not be getting MK 11, which I will be getting.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Because Injustice 2 wasn't 50p for 360 :lmao

I'm on an XBOx 360 buying spree.

Because I can buy like 20 games for the price of one on the Playshit 4.


I'll be getting MK 11 when its re released with the dlc on disc.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- likes his games
- likes this thread
- is usually around when i make my guest appearance


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

zrc said:


> Because Injustice 2 wasn't 50p for 360 :lmao
> 
> I'm on an XBOx 360 buying spree.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. I didn't know about any sales.

PS4 is the superior console. :armfold


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes the PS4 is a superior console. 

It is also littered with lifeless games that rely on their graphics. Re releases of old stuff with little difference and nothing more than blatant cahgrabs. Its practically a glorified bluray player at this point. 

I bought like 50 games today for the 360 and didn't even pay £150.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TYRION

* Thinks there maybe is something wrong with liking Asuka

* Is right

* He should like the Iiconics instead

ZRC

* Talking about video games a lot lately

* This thread's resident heel

* Has been acting a lot nicer lately though*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- I like 'em both. 

- Usually use Xbox for online play, tho. Most of my buddies have Xbox.

- Wants me to kick Magik out of my favorites for Kairi. Should I?

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Was ninja'd.

- Probably on #TeamKairi.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DO IT. :mark:



Mordecay said:


> *TYRION
> 
> * Thinks there maybe is something wrong with liking Asuka
> 
> ...


No thank you. I'm miserable enough being an Asuka fan, and she's a gigantic success. :lmao Those two jobbers, I can't even imagine. I've been a fan of jobbers before, it sucks. I'm still pissed about Damien Sandows career. :armfold


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know theres usually an NXT culling around March.

I fear Reina will end up gone.

Aliyah can fuck off though.


Tyrion
Did you honestly think Damien was gonna ever be anything but midcard?

Genuine question, as I never saw it myself. 

Never saw it with Cesaro or Ryback that year either.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Team Kairi for the win

* Unless is against Peyton, then screw Kairi :grin2:

* Should know that the latest Meltzer tweet had me :lmao. Not so much his tweet, but the person he was quoting, who claimed that Becky is "top 3 in ring performers in WWE" :heston

:fuck

TYRION

* Has been fan of jobbers before

* Is currently a fan of jobbers, since he still likes Bray Wyatt

* Will never an Iiconics fan :sadbecky

ZRC

* Not an Aaliyah fan

* I think I only know one Aaliyah fan in the forum tbh

* Reina who?*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got Turtled.

Posts in green.

Uses every opportunity to shoe horn the dingos into every conversation.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> * Is currently a fan of jobbers, since he still likes Bray Wyatt


At least he won the belt. I'd like to see Peyton do that.

Knows Becky being top 3 in the ring is absurd.

Bryan, Asuka, Kairi, Cesaro, Zayn, Rollins, Styles, Gargano, Almas, Black, Rey, Charlotte, Owens, Dunne, WALTER, Bate, Seven, Ciampa, The Revival.....that's 20 right there and those are just names I thought of randomly, I didn't even get everyone.

Knows NXT is better than the main roster in terms of matches.

Will probably watch the next few Takeovers.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** My favourite actually looked somewhat credible and like a bit of a star on NXT :sadbecky

* Got ninja'd

* Thinks Kairi and Io should be the first women tag champ and have a year long reign :nah2*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I was about to ask whom he thinks should be tag champions...

- Then, I remembered.

- :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm not a fan of Io, but it gets Kairi a belt, plus that's a team the audience would take seriously. More so than Bayley and Sasha who have been killed over and over again, who are the next best option. The audience would instantly buy that team as the top team in the company, all the others are hard sells, including Sasha and Bayley because their feud has been stopped, started, stopped, started, etc over and over. It's the best of bad options.

Should know that Peyton did not look like a star on NXT. I saw enough of her there to know that. 

Got ninja'd at some point.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Becky definitely isn't top 3 in ring lol. She's not even top 30. This is the closest your ever gonna get to seeing me type something remotely negative about her.

She's way better than Peyton though

I don't even know who the last poster is lol I'll edit this and put 3 things

Loves him some Asuka

Loves him some Wyatt

Will understand me going lazy here


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Last one's Tyrion.

- Get to it.

- Becky might be in the top 60.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't think Becky is top 30 in WWE. I had 20, I'm not sure if I could stretch it to 30, but I guess given the CW's, that's probably true.

Doesn't like Becky for her in ring work, so basically, he likes her because of her other attributes, all of which I can't understand why she would draw someone in. It is what it is. :shrug

Is alive.

EDIT - I'm not doing it again. I think I'm gonna play some 2k19 now anyway. Later. Speaking of, nobody ever, and I mean ever plays Becky in 2k19 online. I don't get why not, considering they use other people. :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodbye.

- Enjoy your game.

- Kick Becky for me.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Last one's Tyrion.
> 
> - Get to it.
> 
> - Becky might be in the top 60.


Asuka actually looks kinda hot in your sig :topic:

He's gonna play online and lose to Becky as Asuka :x

Should watch Giant, it's the oldest film I have seen and it's great


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - I was about to ask whom he thinks should be tag champions...
> 
> - Then, I remembered.
> 
> - :bunk


** I actually want Sasha and Bayley to win them first, the Iiconics need more build up, and the rest of teams are jokes, not as much as the IIconics, but they are as well. The Iiconics could win them later this year, if they start to book them a bit more credible, which sadly is highly unlikely :sadbecky

* I honestly don't think Kairi and Io will win the tag titles any time soon, since they probably will be split up when Kairi gets call up, while Io stays on NXT carrying the division

* Has almost nothing in common with Tyrion, besides their Asuka obsession*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doctor Strange is Tyrion's favorite movie Avenger, that's something...

- Knows that everyone should stop quoting the Phantom.

- Should know that I want Kari and Mayu as tag team champs. :mark

#SignMayu

I've seen Giant. It's a classic.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I think he ignored me, not sure

* You really don't want Mayu there dude, she would be fucked

* Doesn't want people to quote him*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> At least he won the belt. I'd like to see Peyton do that..


*It took him 4 years and he keep it for a month, not saying that Peyton will ever win a title, but it's not that hard to top that :shrug*


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Peyton will win the belt one day. She'll turn on the other girl one day and get a singles heel push. She's clearly the one they are higher on.

Alicia fucking Fox has a reign, of course Peyton is getting one.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Peyton won't have a career in ten years xD 

Fox's undefined divas title reign is stuff of legend. 

She hasn't had one since cause they got a new token black in Naomi.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Peyton will have a career in 10 years.

- At McDonald's.

- Your hate gives me strength, Mordy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Would you like fries with that?

What flavour milkshake would you like?

Thanks, I do like koalas.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* I don't hate you :shrug

* Peyton probably will be retired in 10 years, she seems like she wants to start a family before she is 35 and she is 26 right now

* The women tag titles will probably become the new divas title, in the sense that is likely that everyone will have a chance to win it

ZRC

* Thinks Peyton will work in McDonalds in 10 years :eyeroll

* If she is still good looking she probably can still make appereances in cons and that shit :shrug

* Her career choices besides being a wrestler are kinda weird though: An interior designer, a surgeon, an actress or a vet/owner of animal shelter*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Keep dreaming.

Its the only place they're holding them. 

And yes she will be retired in ten years. With not a title to her name.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Doesn't want to make me strong. :sadbecky

- Fan of the 2nd-best Aussie lady in WWE.

- #1 is...










:mark

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Probably agrees.

- MK is his series.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* You mean like Tamina, who sucks so much that not even with nepotism was able to get a title run despite being there over a decade :lol

* Did most of his stuff before 6am

* Wants to have the weirdest funeral I've ever heard

PHANTOM

* Given that WWE markets Toni as an australian you are telling that Peyton>Toni :lol

* I do find Rhea better than Toni, Toni is overrated as hell

* This was cute though








*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've always embraced the Riptide.

You mean the same Tamina that will be getting those tag belts. And had countless women's title matches. How many has Royce had? Oh yeah. One. In developmental.

I'll gladly watch Beth vs Tamina over any match Damn Edna Royce ever had.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Embraces the greatness of Rhea Ripley. :mark She's movin' on up on my list o' WWE women. 

- Wants to have the grooviest funeral of all.

- Should know that I'm legit considering getting buried in a Doctor Strange costume.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Hardly a comparision when Tamina has been 10+ years and Peyton has been 9 months on the main roster. Kelly Kelly, Candice Michelle, Layla and Brie Bella were champions over Tamina, how much you have to suck for them to choose those people over you? At least Peyton hasn't been champion because there are actual good women on the roster being rightfully pushed over her

* Peyton had 3 titles matches on tv, 2 at Takeovers and one on NXT tv

* Of course you will watch any Tamina match over a Peyton match, since you like Tamina. I would rather watch any Peyton match over other matches with women I don't care

PHANTOM

* Wants to be buried in a Doctor Strange outfit

* Loving The Nightmare

* There is a reason I picked her as Most Improoved Woman in those zrc rankings*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well she did win most improved and nxt UK star of the year last year. 

She's gonna spike up the rankings soon enough, and stay within the bottom top 10/upper 15.

Believe DAT.

Knows I'm not counting Mords top 10 next week.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I do believe dat.

- With Hiroyo and Meiko out, she might be #3 or #4 when I make my list for your thread.

- Top 5 will probably be Rhea, Asuka, Kairi, Nikki C., and Mia Yim.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> - Top 5 will probably be *Rhea, Asuka*, Kairi, Nikki C., and Mia Yim.


REALLY?



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Asuka actually looks kinda hot in your sig :topic:
> 
> He's gonna play online and lose to Becky as Asuka :x
> 
> Should watch Giant, it's the oldest film I have seen and it's great


Speaking of Giant, listen to this podcast











I promise you'll like the show. Personal guarantee. I had Phantom listen to an episode before and he liked it too. One of the hosts is a wrestling fan and likes Becky as well. ~_~ Great, great podcast about film, very informative. This is one of the episodes I haven't heard yet, but I'm just starting it. I read the synopsis, I highly doubt it's my type of film, but maybe if I find it on streaming or something.



Mordecay said:


> *It took him 4 years and he keep it for a month, not saying that Peyton will ever win a title, but it's not that hard to top that :shrug*


Yeah, it took him 4 years. It took a lot of other people 15 years. The WWE title is hard to win, the SmackDown womens title isn't hard to win, not to mention Peyton can't do it while having the look they want while Bray Wyatt absolutely does not.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is back.

- Giant will not be the film for you.

- Knows that Magik is out.

That's not the order, obviously. Asuka is a permanent #1. Rhea has a shot at #3 tho. We'll see.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phew.

Still, what the fuck do you see in her? :argh:

Took Magik out of his favourites.

Scared the hell out of me for a minute.

Is correct that I will not like Giant.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Look above, buddy.

- I'm forever loyal to Asuka.

- She replaced Bull in my heart... that's saying something.

I think she's cool.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *ZRC
> 
> * Hardly a comparision when Tamina has been 10+ years and Peyton has been 9 months on the main roster. Kelly Kelly, Candice Michelle, Layla and Brie Bella were champions over Tamina, how much you have to suck for them to choose those people over you? At least Peyton hasn't been champion because there are actual good women on the roster being rightfully pushed over her
> 
> *


About the same levels of sucking as losing to Lana repeatedly. Oh and FYI Candice was gone before T was even on the roster.


Tyrion he wasn't saying Rhea is his favourite. He just listed 5 women. Asuka will always be his 1.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Damn skippy.

- The tide is high, but I'm holding on...

- Asuka will be my Number One.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Tyrion he wasn't saying Rhea is his favourite. He just listed 5 women. Asuka will always be his 1.


When I list people, I list them in order. :shrug



Doctor Phantom said:


> - Look above, buddy.
> 
> - I'm forever loyal to Asuka.
> 
> - She replaced Bull in my heart... that's saying something.


I did edit it.

Good. Good.

I'm not sure what you see in Ripley, though, I really don't. The best thing I've got is that she shares the same name as a horror icon. ~_~


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Says the WWE title is hard to win when Jinder won it 3 months after Bray :heston

* Not a fan of Rhea

* Peyton is the most beautiful woman in WWE, but she isn't blonde, so to Vince she doesn't have "the look"*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Beauty is subjective.

- But you're wrong.

- :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> When I list people, I list them in order. :shrug
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I misspelled "permanent" and "is." :lauren 

Can you delete or edit that quote, please? That's really bugging me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> ** Says the WWE title is hard to win when Jinder won it 3 months after Bray :heston
> 
> * Not a fan of Rhea
> 
> * Peyton is the most beautiful woman in WWE, but she isn't blonde, so to Vince she doesn't have "the look"*


Jinder won it because Vince saw the Indian market as untapped. It wasn't even Jinder who won the title, it was India. Had Vinces plan not flopped spectacularly, Jinder would've been champion this year too. That has nothing to do with the title being hard to win, especially because Jinder didn't do anything to get it. He just went from jobber to champion in 3 weeks because Vince went "WE GOTTA DO BUSINESS IN INDIA!" Occassionally things like that happen. That in no way diminishes what an accomplishment winning the WWE title is. Look at how many people don't have WWE title reigns. Samoa Joe, Nakamura, Cesaro, Sami Zayn, Bobby Lashley, Rusev, Drew Mcintyre, Braun Strowman. Pretty much everyone gets a womens title reign, even Jillian Hall got one.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Speaking of Giant, listen to this podcast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Cine-Files! That is so weird, one of my best friends was recommending this to me on Saturday night lol. I'll check it out for sure.

I don't know who posted last - probably Mord or Nostalgia, so - obsessive, likes trans/Peyton, is online


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Tyrion.

- Go get 'im.

- Digs the Rhea?

Thanks, Tyrion. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Everyone gets a womens title, but Tamina :lol

* And Bray only won the title because they needed someone to drop the title to Orton, nothing else :shrug

* Has an avi of something that I don't know, I suppose a videogame

FUCK IT, I AM NOT EDITING SHIT*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> * And Bray only won the title because they needed someone to drop the title to Orton, nothing else


Does that change the fact that it still happened? 8*D

Doesn't know who Agent 47 is.....:bunk

Doesn't like Bray Wyatt, who has main evented PPV's, beaten virtually every top star in WWE, including Roman Reigns multiple times, faced Cena, Taker, Orton at Mania, been in segments with The Rock, and was WWE Champion at WrestleMania, but likes Peyton Royce. :heston

Knows Tamina is no good.



SayWhatAgain! said:


> The Cine-Files! That is so weird, one of my best friends was recommending this to me on Saturday night lol. I'll check it out for sure.
> 
> I don't know who posted last - probably Mord or Nostalgia, so - obsessive, likes trans/Peyton, is online


Awesome! I haven't gotten to every single one yet, because there's a lot of them and I have other podcasts to listen to, but I'm making my way through. I've never heard a bad one, and at this point, I've heard more than I haven't. Even if I don't like the movie, the discussion is fascinating, entertaining, informative, and funny when it needs to be. 

I'm a listener myself, not from Youtube, but from my Ipod, because I like to multi task. A lot of my podcasting is done while I game, or am out.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Having a conversation.

- Destroyed the remnants of my idiocy. :anna

- Pod person.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Got really bothered by a typo.

Claims I destroyed the remnants of his idiocy. That's CLEARLY false, it's plastered all over your profile.....:lmao

Has an Asuka sig which he'll hopefully keep a few more days before reverting back to some horror shit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Completely ignored me

* Not new on him

* All things Asuka*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- Was probably joking about my taste... but I immediately looked for obvious typos on my profile. :lauren

I have a problem. :sadbecky

- Sees Rhea, says...










- Gets Kairi. :yay

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Likes Rhea more than Toni.

- Thinks Toni is overrated.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The size of that bitches shoulders. Amanda Nunes is now the second most manly woman in WWE/UFC... sheesh.

She looks a bit like Pete Dunne

Horror movies, clea, Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I know...

- Her shoulders are rad! :mark

- She looks like a murder machine!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Phantom said:


> Tyrion:
> 
> - Was probably joking about my taste... but I immediately looked for obvious typos on my profile. :lauren
> 
> I have a problem. :sadbecky


:lmao

I was joking about your taste, obviously.

Nothing but love, though, seriously. We can rib each other over the other having bad taste, but you can like what you want.



> - Sees Rhea, says...


To be fair, that's almost any female wrestler, but there's nothing special about her even by typical womens wrestling standards. I get that she's young so she's going to suck, but I don't see anything special there. Her look is also weird. As somebody who likes Metal, I should appreciate it, but I'm not really into the dressing part of the culture, I just love the music.



> - Gets Kairi. :yay


More or less. I understand why she's beloved, and I have an appreciation for her work. If you even call it fandom, which I wouldn't, that's as far as I can take it. She's not nearly the dynamic performer that Asuka is, even though she has some of the same characteristics.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Has used that Rhea gif a couple of times today 

* Will keep using it

* Bull Nakano used to be his Asuka

TYRION*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Doesn't like Bray Wyatt, who has main evented PPV's, beaten virtually every top star in WWE, including Roman Reigns multiple times, faced Cena, Taker, Orton at Mania, been in segments with The Rock, and was WWE Champion at WrestleMania, but likes Peyton Royce. :heston


**So should I like him because he is the punching bag of the top stars? I'll be honest, I did liked Bray, he was great up until his feud with Taker, but it went downhill after that. Then all of his promos became the same nonsense no one understands and he always talked a big game but ended up losing, which granted wasn't his fault, but it killed his aura

* Kairi is his second favourite woman on the roster

* Probably doesn't have a third*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> *So should I like him because he is the punching bag of the top stars? I'll be honest, I did liked Bray, he was great up until his feud with Taker, but it went downhill after that. Then all of his promos became the same nonsense no one understands and he always talked a big game but ended up losing, which granted wasn't his fault, but it killed his aura*


See, even you actually like him, truthfully, but you've allowed the promotion to dupe you into thinking that he sucks because he's not pushed.

I don't let WWE bullshit me. I know who's good and who isn't.



> * Probably doesn't have a third


I kinda like Nikki Cross. :shrug A little bit.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Damn right.

- When I see Deadpool...










- Bull is still my #2.

Tyrion:

- Ninja'd me.

- His top 3 are my top 3.

- Little less enthusiastic about the other two, tho.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** What he doesn't know is that Rhea was asked what was her favourite tag team in that gif :lol

* Doesn't appreciate people choosing other women over Asuka

* Still hasn't centered his sig :lauren*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows Phantom didn't laugh when Deadpool killed baby Hitler. :bunk

Of all the things not to like, a property as entertaining and funny as Deadpool.

I'll never understand that. How can you not love DEADPOOL?



> - His top 3 are my top 3.
> 
> - Little less enthusiastic about the other two, tho.


Far less. 

Good on you for having the same top 3, though. I don't know why we're in sync on this.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So many reasons...

- TBF I thought the two movies were cute.

- Deadpool is the Becky Lynch of comic books.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TYRION

* Knows Deadpool is awesome

* WWE still hasn't brain washed me into think that The Iiconics are bad :shrug

* Finds the Iiconics bad and cringey, yet likes Nikki Cross :lauren

PHANTOM

* Comparing the awesome Pool to Becky Lynch :lauren

* Deadpool>Dr Strange

* If it wasn't for Deadpool R rated comic book movies wouldn't be a thing these days*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - So many reasons...


Well, list them.



> - TBF I thought the two movies were cute.


I'm amazed you even went. And they're fucking awesome is what they are.



> - Deadpool is the Becky Lynch of comic books.


:vince6:heyman5:vincefu











:armfold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Deadpool's just an amalgamation of Spidey and Deathstroke. His humor is just Spidey's amped up to 11.

- His humor is generally just internet nerd snark and obvious fourth wall jokes.

- He's not funny.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not listening to Motörhead - Enter Sandman 

Having a back and forth with Tyrion 

Is not a fan of Becky fans making threads for any little thing she does


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm definitely not here for that last one.

- Hates the direction Yu-Gi-Oh has gone in.

- Fellow Rhea fan. :anna


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Deadpool's just an amalgamation of Spidey and Deathstroke. His humor is just Spidey's amped up to 11.
> 
> - His humor is generally just internet nerd snark and obvious fourth wall jokes.
> 
> - He's not funny.


I like Deadpool, but this is actually a really good point. He is funny though.

Nostalgia (I think)
- Respects Monster Energy (Y)
- Respects Becky (Y) (Y)
- Doesn't respect Bryan (N) (N) (N)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* And that's your opinion dear Phantom

* Your wrong opinion, like when you say that Peyton is the 10th best woman in the SD roster

* But everyone has a right to their wrong opinion :aryep

SAYWHATAGAIN

* Recognizes that there are a lot of better wrestlers than Becky

* Was missing me in a thread criticizing her

* Her fans get easily triggered when you do, it's hilarious*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I respect Bryan. I respect everyone in the WWE, but I'm just not a fond of certain wrestlers. :shrug 


Probably hated when SayWhatAgain wrote trans and Peyton in the same sentence earlier. :lmao


Posted in a Becky thread.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Ninja'd.


- Prefers a Rob Liefeld character to a Steve Ditko creation. :bunk

- Loves that Deadpool.

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Over DJ.

- Not over AC/DC.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sent me a friend request.

Fwend... Fwend.

No. 

:lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Unfwended me. :sadbecky

- No longer likes me. :sadbecky

- I wonder why. :hmm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I actually did that by mistake.

I was removing the delusional, ass kissing, repugnant stench of walking offal that is Mordecay.

I'll readd you good Dr.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Deadpool's just an amalgamation of Spidey and Deathstroke. His humor is just Spidey's amped up to 11.
> 
> - His humor is generally just internet nerd snark and obvious fourth wall jokes.
> 
> - He's not funny.


And that's not fucking funny to you? Internet nerd snark is amazing. 

Yeah, yeah, he's "just" Spider-Man and Deathstroke. And Dr. Strange is "just" Dr. Fate and Vincent Price. Deathstroke himself is "just" evil Captain America. Every character has influences and yet he's not those characters. Deadpool has nothing in common with Deathstroke other than a parody name and the fact that they're mercenaries, and barely anything in common with Spider-Man other than witty remarks, but Spideys are safe, PG ones and Deadpool is R rated and far more of a riff on pop culture.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doctor Strange is more Vincent Price and Chandu the Magician.

- Deadpool is an okay character, but I don't get why he's as popular as he is. #DeadpoolisBecky

Sorry, I see way too much Spidey in him. He's Spidey for the social media generation. 

- Doctor Strange's comics are way weirder than anything I've seen in a Doctor Fate story.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Over DJ.


Oh ffs we didn't date. :side:


Doesn't like my current avatar but liked my previous DJ avatars and signatures. 


Knows some people hated my previous avatars and signatures just because she is trans.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I mean, Monster is tasty.

- I'm drinking one now.

- But still...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I've been Monster Energy obsessed since 2016 so I have an avatar now that's highlights a true obsession, not a gimmick. :cool2


Should know you have access to much better flavours in the States


I've imported this one from the States on a few occasions. I just wish they would finally release in the UK.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Doctor Strange is more Vincent Price and Chandu the Magician.
> 
> - Deadpool is an okay character, but I don't get why he's as popular as he is. #DeadpoolisBecky
> 
> ...


Deadpool is not fucking Becky. You have to be able to understand why Deadpool is popular. R rated, irreverent comedy aimed at the Internet is obviously going to be popular. It's funny, even if it's not for you. Becky is just an average woman who became a star even though her talent isn't special and surpassed by many of the roster. Saying you don't understand why Deadpool is popular is like me trying to say I don't understand why people like Star Wars. Of course I fucking get the appeal, it's just not for me. 

Saying something is like Becky is saying that there exists no discernable reason for why they have a base, which is not Deadpool. Becky is like people who have 14 million subscribers on Youtube from "vlogging", where these people get millions of views because people actually watch these boring people talk about their life that nobody has any reason to care about.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Damn.

- Really offended by that comparison.

- I get why Deadpool is popular, but he's more than popular. He's a pop culture phenomenon. That seems insane to me, but I can't (sincerely) complain. Dude makes a lot of folks happy. That, I get. That's all I need to get.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Should know I've been Monster Energy obsessed since 2016 so I have an avatar now that's highlights a true obsession, not a gimmick. :cool2
> 
> 
> Should know you have access to much better flavours in the States
> ...


Its in the Amazon Pantry section. £10.62 for 12 cans.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Becky is the new Deadpool

I wonder who the next comparison will be. Personally, I think Becky is the new Samuel Jackson

:beckylol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not really "offended", I'm just defending Deadpool because I love Deadpool and it gets my dander up, as Bryan Alvarez would say to hear him being compared, apparently sincerely, to somebody like Becky who is as bland as someone can possibly be. I gotta defend my guy, I just gotta. :shrug

It's not a big deal, though. Whatever. 

I don't know if I'd call Deadpool a pop culture phenomenon. I mean.....maybe. He's nowhere close to the level of a Batman.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- For some character who hasn't been around since the 1930s, he's pretty damn big.

- For the last decade or so, I've heard more about him than many of the Marvel heroes I used to think of as the top stars.

- Becky Lynch is the new Ray J. Johnson Jr.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

You can call him Ray, or you can him J, or you can call him Ray J, but you can't call him...

Becky is the new Robin motherfucker










I'm going to the gym. Have a good afternoon/evening depending on where you are, peace out :cool2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Becoming more regular in this thread now


Drinks a can of Monster every day so we're similar than he thinks


Will probably stop now because he doesn't want to be similar to Nostalgia :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No one wants that, NO.

- Should have an avi of F. Hardy. :mark

- Would consider it? :hmm


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes 60's era Hanna-Barbera 
- Josie and the Pussycats fan
- Sig of Asuka *


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

-\m/

-Doesn't have Asuka in his sig

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Dwells in the Chamber of Reflection.

- Will be sad when I change my sig in three minutes. :sadbecky

- Fellow Zappa fan?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

-Knows I am a fellow Zappa fan

-Knows Jimi Hendrix is groovy and the world is just a big gimmick

-Is about to take Asuka out of his sig?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Digs the good stuff. :anna

- Should know that I used to use "Dolly Dagger" as my name online. Not here, tho.

- Asuka will return. :anna


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - For some character who hasn't been around since the 1930s, he's pretty damn big.
> 
> - For the last decade or so, I've heard more about him than many of the Marvel heroes I used to think of as the top stars.
> 
> - Becky Lynch is the new Ray J. Johnson Jr.


He's a mega star, but I don't know if he's a pop culture phenomenon just yet. I'm not saying he's not, but I'm kinda on the fence. Deadpool made a shitload of money, but do people put Deadpool on the same pedastal as one of the biggest franchises ever? Pop culture phenomenon to me is like Star Wars, Batman, Superman, Spider-Man, Indiana Jones, Jurassic Park, Lord Of The Rings, Game of Thrones, etc. The key players in the MCU, by which I mean mostly Tony, Cap and Thor, have ascended to that because of the MCU. Black Panther is kinda there now. Avengers Endgame is gonna make over (WAY over) 200 million dollars opening weekend. Deadpool 3 is not gonna make 200 million dollars opening weekend. Deadpool didn't even make as much as Aquaman, is Aquaman a "pop culture phenomenon"? 

Again, I'm not saying that Deadpool isn't a gigantic star, but I feel like he's more like Kenny Omega than Becky Lynch, in that he's the top star of the off shoot Marvel brand that isn't the MCU, much like how Omega is the top star of the Indies rather than WWE, and he's massively popular with these ironic, Internet nerds where if you go to a convention, everybody's gonna be wearing their merchandise, but I don't know how big he is generally. Deadpool is MASSIVELY over at conventions and corners of the Internet like Death Battle or Youtube channels that are all about memes, and his movies make a lot of money, but pop culture phenomenon, I don't know. Maybe I'm just applying too rigid of a definition of success on pop culture phenomenon. I don't feel like Deadpool is in everyones mouth 24 hours a day.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

-Wall of text

-Knows Asuka should have been rated much higher than 7.9 on here

-Digs Alice in Chains


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- Fair.

- Deadpool is still ridiculously popular.

- Let's get Clea to that level. :mark

Cobra Commander:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knows that Asuka deserves a 42/10.

- Jumpin' for joshi.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

-Got ninja'd by me ops

-Should know I'll be referring to him as Dolly from now on

-Sill hasn't taken Asuka out of his sig yet


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Dolly, it is.

- Toni Storm fan.

- Lifetime Premium Member.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that Clea won't be at that level even when she's introduced in Doctor Strange. :lol That's assuming they're even comic book accurate with her, which I certainly hope they are. 

Knows the Eye of Agamotto should be more than just a casing for the Time Stone. I hope in the next one, they just ret-con it and Wong's like "See! Now it can do this, because you weren't ready before, but you are now" or some contrived bullshit. That's the wonderful thing about magic, there's no ret-con that you can't do because anything that doesn't make sense, you just say it's magic. They probably won't. ~_~

Sabrina The Teenage Witch fan.

Couldn't even leave Asuka in your sig for a DAY. ~__~ Your "favourite"...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I know that Clea won't be on that level. :sadbecky

- Should know that the Eye of Agamotto thing was one of the only changes that really ticked me off. The Crimson Bands of Cyttorak in Infinity War made me feel better tho.

- Wait for the avi change.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Removed Asuka from sig already :beckylol

- Thread starter

- Haunts the Staples Center


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- She'll be back.

- Loves Becky, hates Deadpool.

- Mirror Universe Tyrion.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know Nostalgia is probably lurking

- Dislikes Deadpool too

- HOF inductee


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Keeps saying that HOF thing.

- I don't know what it means.

- HOF, not HOS? :hmm


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Drag your cursor on top of the green stars below your avatar

- Can only be seen on PC, I guess

- What's HOS?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hall of Shame.

- Friend of the world, enemy of Bray Wyatt.

- Wants his Queen to win the Rumble.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Bray Wyatt is enemy of the world. That's his character :shrug

- Thinks Kairi is a better face than Bayley

- Fan of Tim Burton's Batman films


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No, he just thinks worlds are delicious.

- Told you she would be back.

- Kairi is the Babyface Supreme.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Asuka is awesome and so damn adorable outside of wrestling.
- Changed his avatar and sig in a blink of an eye.
- Got a PHD now*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Still haunting this thread.

- Giving us a proper metal education.

- Remembers the Coop. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is Doctor Phantom

* But also is Sister Magik :monkey

* Has added Kairi to his list, no MEW though :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not everyone can be on the list.

- MEW was replaced with Magik.

- Magik was replaced by Kairi.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Will be supporting Asuka this Sunday.

-Hopes she wins.

-Is a fan of MEW.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not the first person to make that joke. I love a tired joke more than anything, but come on... :lauren










- Rooting for his beloved Becky.










- Wouldn't mind seeing a Jokeresque wrestler.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

-Replaced Asuka in his sig with some weird giant armed creature









-But did add her to his avy









-Kairi fan

Bonus Kairi:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't appreciate GOAT Hsien-Ko. :lauren










- Purveyor of Asuka gifs.

- Posted a groovy Kairi pic. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Andre
Clea
French bird


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Not to be taken seriously
- Likes drinking and puking after
- Vikings fan?*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Vikings in what way?

Loves Metal.

Like really, lives for it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-- New ranking thread coming soon! :mark

- Loves Blondie, has two ears and a heart.

- Stands by Tamina and Nia. roud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Ignored me

* Apparently took me out of his friend list, I haven't checked

* 4:30 am where he lives

PHANTOM

* Sister Magik

* Too many obsessions, too little time

* The be all and end all of this thread*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Fast typer
- Sane fan
- A bit insane himself*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably would be mad if he sees the opening 40 minutes of RAW this week

* Probably the Young Bucks are in his most hated list

* May or may not have watched the latest Dragon Ball movie

Good night guys*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodnight.

- Congrats on hating Kate Micucci less. :anna

- So IIconic...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Appreciates the greatness of Suspiria (2018)
- Hopping their Empress retains this Sunday
- Can see all possible futures


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Doctor Phantom:

*- Oyasumi
- Konbawa, Dokutoru Pantomu-san
- Does he know some Japanese?*

Dolorian:

*- Ninja'd me
- Back from the dead
- Haven't been in touch since Roman Reigns' departure :mj2*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Watashi wa nihongo wo sukoshi dake hanashimasu.

- Misses Roman Reigns. :sadbecky

- Looney Tunes fan.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Hai! Hai!
- Anato no sukina tabemono wa nani desu ka?
- I miss Roman Reigns and the burial version of John Cena*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Speaking in Japanese

- Fan of The Phenom

- Has a huge collection of video games


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

日本語で書いた

Voting next week


Think CJ said he's gonna sticky it.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- 私も日本語で書いた

- Looking forward to next week

- 私は来週投票する


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Why would I be excited for next week?

If you're talking about the rankings, its just business as usual. 

No doubt Mord will Start the shit least liked rankings straight after again.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- 三大怪獣 地球最大の決戦

- モスラ対ゴジラ

- ゴジラ・モスラ・キングギドラ 大怪獣総攻撃


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc

- Won't be surprised if Mord does that

- It looks like Becky is winning the poll for next week's ratings thread, so Mord will be ready with his bad ratings

- Would probably accept the IIconics eliminating Nia and Tamina if it means Victoria is going to make an appearance

EDIT

Phantom

- Ninja

-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They can eliminate everyone if it meant a Victoria appearance. 

My 7 "surprises" would be Victoria, Melina, Jillian, Kharma, Rhea Ripley, whoever ends up nxt women's champion & Meiko Satomura. 

I'll probably get one of them.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Yeah, probably one

- The surprises will most likely be Trish, Lita, Bellas, Beth, Molly Holly, McCool and some of the others who appeared last year

- Likes Shayna Baszler


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

If they did that, then they aren't surprises.

And so early in the women's rumbles life, I don't think they'd do that. 

Trish and Lita and the Bella's are more than likely though.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- "Surprises"

- Should know the retired superstar I really want to see in the Rumble is Beth Phoenix

- Probably doesn't care who wins the men's Rumble


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- A real surprise would be June Byers.

- Beth would be cool.

- I want Hiroyo.


Yes, I know I'm not getting Hiroyo. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Leilani Kai still wrestles xD

Beth, Kharma and Nia staredown!!!

I don't care who wins any of the matches at the Rumble, including the women's. Its a foregone conclusion. I'm just waiting for the ladies to get thrown over a rope.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Honestly, I feel the same way about the women's rumble match.

- Just have lots o' people thrown to their deaths and amuse me.

- Kairi winning would be boss tho. I would care about that.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Kairi probably won't appear this time

- She should have a better showing if she does appear though

- It was BS that she was eliminated by Dana Brooke of all people last year


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That was the worst thing to happen in wrestling history until WM34.

- I would totally mark out if Rhea Ripley enters the Rumble. I'm a Rhea Ripley fan... didn't see that coming.

- Mia Yim in the Rumble... :banderas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well that's what you get when you're a replacement for Alicia Fox. 

No different to when Santino replaced Orton in the Chamber. Simply got his time. 

Kairi will be in a taped match at Takeover the night before. Don't see why she'd be in the rumble. Maybe they should have it that both NXT champs enter and the MYC winner. Two birds with one stone this year though with Storm.

We already have 23 names confirmed so a lot less space for NXT and alumni this time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I forgot about that...

- Kairi being Alicia Fox's understudy... :lauren

- At least she was in the match...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

So was Kelly Kelly. 

Broke my heart having to type that cow pat into the rankings eligible list. 

Doesn't mean much just being in the match. 

You have to be memorable. And Kairi wasn't.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- She was to us.

- I watched it with friends and family.

- They recognized her and got excited. We were rowdy when Kairi showed up.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That's because you're a bunch of hillbilly psychopaths. 

Normal people didn't give a shit. 

She did a couple of elbow drops then bam gone.


Only memorable things were the Trish/Mickie face off, Nia going full Big Show, Nikki eliminating Brie, Beth picking up Nia, Asuka winning, Vickie's mic schtick, Naomi being Kofi (why it gotta be black though?), Vickie smacking Carmella over the head with the MITB briefcase, Sasha and Becky beginning.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nah. Most of 'em don't even like wrestling. It was a belated birthday party.

- She was mostly known as "Japanese Pirate Lady."

- "Normal" people didn't care about anything... except maybe Ronda.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

And all she did was point.

Crowds were into it.

I wasn't into Sasha spending 20 minutes outside so she can be the iron woman.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That was lame... sister liked that tho.

- A friend popped for Trish... I was disappointed.

- Asuka's Wonder Woman spin entrance was cool.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Asukas performance was kinda lackluster till the end.

And that's only cause I hate the Bella's. 

Glad Nia didn't win though. This place would have blown up.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It was a fun-enough rumble. Family didn't hate me for making them watch it, so that was good. Probably not going to watch it as a group again this year tho. 

- I'm going to bed. Mordy and/NO should be here soon.

- Goodnight.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Becky is the Captain Marvel of WWE. :beckylol :ciampa


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Called Becky a wooden, overpushed SJW.

Likes Vikings. I watched the pilot episode, didn't like it and stopped. I should go back to it, because I know people like it. I should give it more than one episode. I don't expect much, though.

His usertitle is "That depends on the titty", which is one of the weirdest usertitles I've seen on here.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Probably agrees with that assesment of Becky

Would be happy to see Bray Wyatt or Kevin Owens as a surprise Rumble entrant

Won't be happy to see Seth or Drew win


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably got taken off Tyrion's ignore list 


No idea who he would want to win the mens Rumble :hmm:


Enjoys the gym


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I want Bryan to lose to AJ, then win the Rumble & beat Brock, not happening though

Wyatt winning would be my #2 choice, but again, not happening

I'm fine with Rollins or Drew tbh, neither bother me.

Monster, polish girl, likes Sonya


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'll be fine with Rollins winning, but I feel Drew's not ready. If Drew won it certainly wouldn't be the worst guy to ever win the Rumble, but I don't think he's over enough to deserve it now. They could still push him to the top if they wanted to without a Rumble win, especially with how they have messed up Rumble winners in recent years. Winning the Rumble isn't as big as it used to be. 


I would like Samoa Joe to win it but we all know that isn't happening so you've got to stick to a realistic option. 


Only has SHIV on his WF friends list.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

-Looks at people's profiles 

-Likes Monster

-Should know that the Java Monsters are the best ones


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that is what you do when you can't think of a third thing to write.


Has been thinking about changing his username. 


Posts in the Alexa Bliss fan thread. :lauren


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Don’t know where 4th wall guy went, but hung out with the blonde Anna Kendrick last night. One row over on the floor. Unfortunately her nerdy bf screwed everything up.

Also regularly hang out with my friend Tyler who is a dead ringer for Peyton. DEAD on. 

Productive first post by me. Possibly the last post.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Fourth Wall is having a break from WF


No idea what he's talking about in the first two lines :lauren



Apparently likes Frankie gifs :Frankie :frankielol :goaway


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows I miss TFW :sadbecky
Ditched DJ :hmm
Addicted to energy drinks :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Takes many days off on WF


Should know I had her on my profile for 5 months so it was time for a change. :lauren 


Though I miss having something pretty to look at on my profile so I'm thinking of going back to Bella Hadid again. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** You haven't had anything pretty to look at in your sig/avi in months :shrug

* Should know that today I could have been able to wake up later, but I woke up at 5:30am again, like a jobber :lauren

* Knows that The Bellas will totally be in the Rumble since it is in their home state*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know it's all subjective. I find DJ very attractive. :lauren


Should know I'm only talking about her again because others bring it up. Blame CJ. :shrug


She posted this funny exchange yesterday. No wonder she hasn't got the time to reply to lovely people like me. Too many idiots.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Still talking about the DJ, as expected :eyeroll

* I always lol at those PM exchanges famous people post, there is people who actually think that passive/aggresive thing works :lol

* Also doesn't undertand what the guy with the Mike Myers avi meant with his posts about Peyton and Anna*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I wasn't planning on talking about her anymore, but of course when I change my profile several people ask me about it and keep the topic in mind. :eyeroll


Yeah I have no idea. I think he's a regular lurker in this thread but doesn't post. Still don't know what he meant though. 


Apparently got deleted from zrc's friend list. :beckylol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Blaming me for stuff :lauren
Knows Gigi>Bella :cool2
Happy Sonja appeared in the SD preview


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows Nostalgia always avoid responsability for his failures

* WF's favourite person from Northern Ireland :yay

* Wants the IIconics to win the women tag titles roud*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Gigi is definitely inferior to Bella in looks. I don't expect people to agree with me though, they'll probably just say: ''you have weird taste so you don't know what you're talking about''. :lauren 


Should know I haven't seen RAW yet.


Mentioned DJ way more than CJ ever did and is no doubt the biggest secret fan of hers. :maisielol2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wishes that I was a fan of his catfish :lol

* Probably will find another X-men to get obsessed with soon enough

* This was posted last night, they both are so cute and sexy :homer








*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wrote catfish and X-men again..


Is a broken record


Knows I'm not interested in seeing any IIconics pics. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Still talks about his obsession, is also a broken record :lol

* Checks user profiles to find out stuff of non regulars

* Was born 8 days after the most beautiful woman in the world was born*


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Nostalgia said:


> Should know it's all subjective. I find DJ very attractive. <img src="https://i.imgur.com/tL5cM28.gif" border="0" alt="" title="lauren" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> Should know I'm only talking about her again because others bring it up. Blame CJ. <img src="https://i.imgur.com/VqmkupW.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Shrug" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


What a rude bastard. Poor Mike just wanted a chat.

Something

Something

Peyton Royce


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- :becky2
- Should know that I have been disliking WWE's handling of Becky's momentum 
- Bray Wyatt fan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Started the recommendation thread


Probably hoped it to be more popular..


Joined in 2014




SayWhatAgain! said:


> What a rude bastard. Poor Mike just wanted a chat.


:eyeroll


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is jealous of Mike

* Fan of the Con/Pro thread

* Only watches WWE highlight videos*


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Knows what Nostalgia's habits are.
- Is annoyed by people making threads about Becky doing stuff.
- Chief of the NO LYNCH Mob (We miss you Chief!)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No longer Winona. :sadbecky

- Still Dream.


- Loves Poetry.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rick Sanchez said:


> Becky is the Captain Marvel of WWE. :beckylol :ciampa


That was... unexpected.

- Came here only to say that.

- We do not agree on Becky...

- ...but we do agree on Jessica Harper. :mark


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Has maybe his best avatar yet.
- Asuka avatar made me confuse him with Tyrion.
- Has the flappy arms character in his sig now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Another non-Hsien-Ko fan. :lauren

- Should know that I will check out that Shibata/Okada match and The Book of Disquiet. :anna

- Will be sad when I change my avi in three minutes. :sadbecky


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Changes his shit up all the time

Are you like that for real?

Like changing your hairstyle every week n shit?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nah.

- I don't even change my clothes.

- I'm taking advantage of my free membership. New gifs everyday! :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Speaking of great avatars, Bella Hadid is back. :cool2


Knows I've been a bit like Phantom lately with my changes. :lauren


Should definitely let me know what he thinks of the rep I just sent him. I've never been more curious to know Phantom's opinion. :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Appreciates the beauty of Bella Hadid
- Is no longer drinking Monster
- Refuses to embrace their inner Swiftie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- A fan of DAK... whatever that is.

- Wants me to embrace my inner Swiftie.

- Only if they embrace the greatness of Françoise Hardy. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello

I'm still sober. 

Something something Asuka.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hi.

- Still dry.

- New "something, something" today.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Had a good day?

I went skiing 

It was funky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's still 10 in the morning.

- Should be good tho.

- Skiing is funky.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Spamming Hardy

* Can we spam Peyton too?

* Should know that I finally cleaned my kitchen :aryep*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Missed their chance to spam Peyton
- Should be aware that the AMPCAST can't drop so they are waiting in vain
- Regularly posts Payton's goodies.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Seriously, what is DAK?

- YOU CAN'T HIDE FROM ME FOREVER.

- Digs that Cammy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*DOLORIAN

* Should know that there is never a bad time to spam Peyton

* Wants people to embrace their inner swifty :hmm

* Thinks Black Panther is overrated

PHANTOM

* Liked Bohemian Rhapsody

* Doesn't think it should be nominated in the Best Picture category

* Queen fan*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was in the Best Picture thread.

- Knows I'm a Queen fan.

- Which means he knows I'm alive and human.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posts pictures of a classic era French actress
Likes skiing 
Liked Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't know that Hardy is a musician, not an actress.

Supergirl fan.

Should know that the final WWE2k19 DLC just came out. I just kicked Lacey Evans ass with Asuka.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Agrees that Evans is no good and will flop on the main roster 
- Still celebrating their Empress victory 
- Probably listened to Epica recently


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- Committing murder with Asuka. roud

- Not a Hardy fan... but still knows who she is :anna

- Darkseid is his boy.

D:

- Ninja'd me.

- Dakota Johnson fan.

- Liked the Suspiria remake more than I did.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The last dlc came out.

I killed Asuka with Maria Kanellis. 

Mike Kanellis has a terrible moveset.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Killed Asuka. :lauren

- With Maria Kanellis. :lauren

-


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Bought the WWE 2K DLC for some reason

Do you enjoy the game? I bought it on black friday and have played it for about 3 days. It's the same old shit. Only way I'll buy a WWE game again is under a different developer.

The one person in the world to use Maria Kanellis.

*Phantom*
Did you like The Mummy with Tom Cruise?

I suspect I already know the answer

Thinks Becky is like Deadpool, charismatic, charming, asshole, I agree


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I had to change the majority of Maria's move set, to moves she actually did.

They do a terrible job with new additions. 

Maria's finishers were the Bulldog and the Seeing Stars. Not a facebuster!


Came with deluxe. Cause all the dlc rocks. Rather have the 11 current guys to more useless legends 

Yes played it since launch. 

Incorrect. Plenty of videos on YouTube showing folks using Maria. xD


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Fellow Victoria fan
- Is awesome for doing/keeping up the women's ranking threads
- Is hoping Nia Jax wins the Rumble this Sunday


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I can't imagine wanting to play as any of them, with the exception of Ricochet.

Becky looks horrible in the game. Fucking horrible. WOAT character model. I wasn't happy with Bryan either. 

Triple H looks great though, obviously.

Back to the Future car, Charlotte fan (I think), Bliss fan? I don't know you much sorry lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is Triple H had seen them make this post they would have taught them how to play The Game
- Fellow Becky fan
- Says what again and again


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> - Fellow Victoria fan
> - Is awesome for doing/keeping up the women's ranking threads
> - Is hoping Nia Jax wins the Rumble this Sunday


Always.
I'll always do them.
Nope.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is to Victoria what I thought I was to Bull Nakano. 

I sold out for Asuka...

- Not a Monty Python fan.

- Slasher fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

**









* I wonder how much will it be the prize for him to start supporting the IIconics :hmmm

* Changed sig/avi again :eyeroll*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants me to support the IIconics...

- ...

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It would take a meteorite destroying everyone but them, for Phantom to support them. 

Which wouldn't be selling out, as there'd be nobody else left.

They'd cut promos to dead silence. So like every promo they ever did on Smackdown.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Big fan of gangster rap

Writes poetry 

Works at McDonalds


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is literally making stuff up. :bunk

- One of us now. Goonle, gobble.

- Digs Giant. :anna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is sporting a new horror avi
- Agreed with my pick in the this or that thread
- Is still waiting for me to listen to Francoise Hardy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Picked Gwen Stacy. :mark

- Only because she's blonde. :lauren

- But still picked her! :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I wouldn't. 

Nor French bird

Nor Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

None of them showed.

So dunno what they are.

:lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's for the best.

- I can see them tho, so that's pretty cool.

- Just pretend I posted Victoria.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't want to support the IIconics :sadbecky

* But why?










* Happy that someone picked Gwen Stacy roud*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Because... IIconics.

- Offended by my Deadpool non-fandom.

- Olivia Wilde coming soon!


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

FFS!
Asian chicks
Old stuff
#3 Becky hater


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom...

- Olivia Wilde fan?
- Is always in the mood for some retro/classic horror
- Has been posting in the recommendations thread a lot

SW...

- Is a ninja
- Spamming that Payton
- Making Mordecay proud


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What:

- She's fine...

- Should know that I didn't hate the Cruise Mummy; I went in with the lowest of expectations. Was not disappointed!

- Should know that I went to a special screening in Hollywood. Saw Tom Cruise in person.

D:

- Ninja'd me.

- I like her, just not the way Mordy does.

-Fan of GOAT Jill Valentine. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Saw Cruise. My condolences.

Have some Munn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Resident Evil fan

* Has seen Tom Cruise in person

* I am more offended by your IIconic non fandom :bunk

ZRC

* Not a fan of Tom Cruise

* Or the Jericho Cruise

* Or the Okada Cruise*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Thinks we would be closer to achieving world peace if more people become IIconic fans
- Missed another opportunity to spam that Payton
- Closing in on 12k posts


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently wants a Peyton spam

* There you go

*


Spoiler: Peyton Spam






































































































































































































































































































































*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Has a worrying amount of pictures saved of Peyton :lol

Is a becky "hater" but offers valid points.

Wants Peyton to win the rumble


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bryan fan

Will roll his eyes if Miz and Shane win the tag team titles

Is not a regular here so he doesn't have to suffer through Mordy's awful posts


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Wants Joe to win the men's Rumble but is ok with Rollins

Probably wants Becky to win the women's 

Is not very invested in WWE currently


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm more of a Becky non-fan.

- Just the character, not Rebecca Quin. She seems like a cool person.

- Loves good ol' QT.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Quentin Tarantino fan
- Is not a Becky fan
- Can cast spells


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hasn't changed avi in a while

* One of the few premiums who doesn't use a sig

* Apparently didn't liked the Peyton spam :sadbecky*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fan of Victoria

Glad Roman is looking OK.

Wants Flair to topple McCools eliminations record


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Ignoring me like the jobber I am roud

* No longer on my friends's list :darryl

* Got ninja'd*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ignored by Mighty zrc. roud

- A deal's a deal...

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't know who that is. 

Probably like me and doesn't want Becky to enter/win the rumble.

Waste of a spot!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't know who that is.

Neither do I.

Who is it?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Olivia Wilde.

- Mordy likes her.

- She's no Asuka.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She's ugly.

But then he never did have taste.

I mean he likes Billie Kay. Who's chin could smash rocks.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Yeah, Olivia Wilde is ugly af

:eyeroll










Bet you only bang 10's amirite


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- I was going to make a joke about your looks...

- ...but, apparently, you're freaking gorgeous.

- Stop being perfect, zrc.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Defending his OG Peyton.

- I'm going to post Kate Micucci soon.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Going to post weird pics soon.

Not playing Hitman.

Should.



Doctor Phantom said:


> - Olivia Wilde.
> 
> - Mordy likes her.
> 
> - She's no Asuka.


I mean, nobody is. Kinda setting the bar a little high.

She's above average I guess. Some shots I'm not the biggest fan of, but as a whole she's not bad.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Posting Olivia pics :yay

* Not the most flattering one I must say

* Olivia spam :mark:*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know Olivia>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Peyton

- In fact, they shouldn't even be in the same sentence

- Will probably strongly disagree with the above 2 points


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Olivia during her House run = Peyton

* Current Olivia is not

* More Olivia :woo*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She's no Olivia Munn.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Might want to take that third to last picture down before he gets hit with the ban hammer.

Posted way too many pics. Don't become like Nostalgia.

Is Wilde for Olivia.

EDIT - Prefers Olivia Munn to Olivia Wilde in looks. I don't see it.

Womens wrestling fan.

Wants Nia Jax and Tamina for win the tag belts for god knows what reason.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Knows Mordy terribly overrates Peyton

- Knows Becky is winning the rankings

- Is more interested in who gets 2nd position

EDIT

Tyrion

- Will vote for Asuka in the rankings

- And will also vote for 9 jobbers

- Said he was done with the rankings though if I remember correctly


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Almighty Tyrion.

Played Hitman Blood Money and thought of you.

Have some Sophie Turner.










Emerald

Tyrion doesn't vote.
He does know Becky will win.
That's why he doesn't vote.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I stopped voting in those rankings because the votes will never make a difference.

Doesn't realize that Becky doesn't deserve her popularity.

Won't be upset when Charlotte wins the WrestleMania main event because he loves her just as much if not more than Lynch.

EDIT - :batista3

Tyrion



> - Will vote for Asuka in the rankings
> 
> - And will also vote for 9 jobbers
> 
> - Said he was done with the rankings though if I remember correctly


I am done with them because I won't tolerate Asuka in second place. That's not good enough. I'm wasting my time bothering to vote when I'm talking to a wall.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Nah, I don't have as many Olivia pics on my Imgur account

* I do have a ton in one of my MEGA accounts, but I am too lazy to look for them and upload them to Imgur

* Doesn't hate Olivia :woo*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tyrion

- Should know Charlotte is my no.1 favourite

- Becky is no. 2 or 1B

- Doesn't realize that there's no such thing as "deserving" popularity. It's all subjective

EDIT

Mordy

- Is on a picture posting rampage

- At least they're good pictures unlike.....

- Watched Raw yesterday, I think


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

emerald-fire said:


> - Should know Charlotte is my no.1 favourite
> 
> - Becky is no. 2 or 1B
> 
> - Doesn't realize that there's no such thing as "deserving" popularity. It's all subjective


Nah. Asuka deserves it, everybody else doesn't. :fact


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ef:

- Digs that Olivia.

- More than Peyton.

- Noomi cool?

Tyrion:

- Ninja'd me.

- So true.

- Asuka > all


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tyrion

- Well, she doesn't have it :becky2

- Thinks Asuka is the only good performer :goaway

- Rated her 10 on mic skills despite not understanding Japanese :aries2

EDIT

Phantom

- Ninja

- Noomi Rapace?

- She's cool :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* I haven't seen a movie with Noomi, sorry

* Peyton>>>>>> all :fact

* Except for prime Olivia Wilde

EMERALD

* Overrates Charlotte

* Overrates Becky

* Likes Olivia :anna








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Stahp. 

- I will post Sally Hawkins.

- No one wants that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

emerald-fire said:


> Tyrion
> 
> - Well, she doesn't have it :becky2
> 
> ...


The only good one on the womens side. Not in the entire company.

I gave her a 10 because it's dumb to rate somebody as bad on the mic because they're handicapped with being very basic with the language. Clearly she cuts great promos in her own language, and always gets huge pops when she rants in Japanese. If you put The Rock in front of a New Japan crowd and told him to recite Japanese lines that he could barely understand, the Japanese fans would go "This guy fucking SUCKS on the mic!", but he doesn't, he's The Rock. Now I'm not saying Asuka is as good on the mic as The Rock, but obviously she knows how to work in her own language.

Besides, she deserves a 10 even if she were a 0, because I've never liked a womens wrestler before. She got me to do something that I thought was impossible. She should win every belt in the company for that. Not to mention, you can't tell me all these Daniel Bryan fans believe all the ratings they gave him. 10 in looks? Give me a fucking break. I can be as biased as I want.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** As biased as the worst kind of fans roud

* Not even I am that biased, I shit on Peyton a lot :beckylol

* Doesn't play this game the right way*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, but you only like her because of her looks. That's different. It's obvious that Peyton is a very flawed performer. I don't like Asuka because of her looks. I like her because of her ungodly charisma, unmatched facial expressions, aura, presence, etc. The looks are just a massive bonus, same as her in ring work. They make her even better, but they only enhance the entertainment aspect, they're not the source.

Should know I play the game the right way when I feel like it.

Should know I gotta get back to 2k19.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Like I said before, if I was a fan of just her looks I would be a fan of half the womens roster and I am not :shrug. I honestly think she has charisma and potential in the ring

* Overrates Asuka

* Is gonna go play 2k19*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I mean, you can say that, but you've outright called her the hottest woman on the planet. It's obvious what your thought process is. She doesn't have anywhere near the charisma of someone like Alexa Bliss, and isn't even any better in the ring than her, and you don't feel the same way about her, because you don't view her as being as attractive as Peyton (even though she's far more so)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Overrates Peyton.

- Noomi Rapace is great.

-









Tyrion:

- Ninja'd me.

- Fairly rates Asuka. :anna

- Loves that Epica.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Also overrates Asuka

* Doesn't overrate Kairi :anna

* Part of the MEW crew*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The only good one on the womens side. Not in the entire company.
> 
> I gave her a 10 because it's dumb to rate somebody as bad on the mic because they're handicapped with being very basic with the language. Clearly she cuts great promos in her own language, and always gets huge pops when she rants in Japanese. If you put The Rock in front of a New Japan crowd and told him to recite Japanese lines that he could barely understand, the Japanese fans would go "This guy fucking SUCKS on the mic!", but he doesn't, he's The Rock. Now I'm not saying Asuka is as good on the mic as The Rock, but obviously she knows how to work in her own language.
> 
> Besides, she deserves a 10 even if she were a 0, because I've never liked a womens wrestler before. She got me to do something that I thought was impossible. She should win every belt in the company for that. Not to mention, you can't tell me all these Daniel Bryan fans believe all the ratings they gave him. 10 in looks? Give me a fucking break. I can be as biased as I want.


I know her English is not great. That wasn't what I was talking about. I was taking about her Japanese. For all I know, her mic skills in Japanese could be a 10 but unless you know the language, there's no other way of knowing how good her mic skills actually are. Crowd reaction can be great even for wrestlers who aren't a 10. 

Well, at least you admit that you're extremely biased. It just makes your exaggerated opinion of Asuka just as ridiculous and wrong as the Bryan marks' opinion of Bryan, as you mentioned.


Mordy

- Likes Kairi

- Wants her to stay put in NXT

- You don't need to worry about her booking. She's actually talented, so she'll get decent booking and not be made into a jobber


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Arguing with Tyrion.

- Knows that Kairi is talented.

- I'm gonna post more Noomi.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Talent didn't stop WWE from making Sasha, Bayley and even Becky a jobber up until a couple of months ago. ANd all of them talk english, Kairi doesn't, she will be fucked on the main roster

* Doesn't find Charlotte overrated, yet finds other women overrated :lauren

* Misses Orton on tv *


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Talent at least made them champions at some point. Kairi will be fine on the main roster.

- How is Charlotte overrated? I don't think any sane person can deny her talent. And in fact, if you look at some of the hate she's been getting recently from the detractors, I'd say she is underrated.

- Yeah, I miss Orton on TV but I'm expecting him to do something awesome on PPV.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Charlotte is overrated because she's not Asuka!

- Waiting for Orton.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Unstoppable, yes!

- Waiting for Wyatt

- Knows Asuka should thank Ronda for winning the belt


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** People actually say that Charlotte is charismatic and a good promo :heston. If that isn't overrate someone that I don't know what it is.

* Ember was also a champion on NXT and she is doing fuck all on the main roster :shrug, I can see Kairi doing following a similar path or worse, since hey probably think that she won't be hurt by losses and they will job her to death

* Probably wouldn't be against AJ winning the Rumble and chalenging Brock at Mania*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ef:

- Asuka should thank herself for being the most perfect creature on earth.

- No love for Peyton.

-









Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- All the love for Peyton.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** She is not perfect, you can barely understand her when she speaks english :lol

* Is gonna be mad about that

* Have some Kairi in exchange*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Asuka ≠ perfect creature

- Lauren Cohan = perfect creature

- Black and white sig

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja

- Should know the only wrestler Peyton is better than is Billie

- May want IIconics to go to AEW


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Everyone here is wrong. Asuka > non-Asuka losers

- I will fight all of you.


- I'm taking the bus to Peru. Be ready, Mordy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*EMERALD

* Lana exists

* Zelina exists

* Sonya and Mandy exist

All of them worse/less charismatic than Peyton

PHANTOM

* I will cook you something if you come here :aryep

* Just don't bring your tablet :beckylol

* Will fight for :asuka*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- There is no bus to Peru from Los Angeles

- Mordy is safe

- Wants heel Asuka vs face Kairi feud

EDIT

Mordy

- Doesn't know the meaning of overrated. People thinking Charlotte is a good promo doesn't make her overrated. It's just an opinion. And a lot of people definitely don't seem to think that way anyway. Charlotte is a great promo as a heel and a decent one as a face. As far as charisma is concerned, that claim is just :beckylol

- Listed 4 wrestlers who are better than Peyton

- Well, I'll give you Lana but the other 3 are better according to me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wanna take that bet?

- Mordy's first, then you.

-


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Charlotte is a fucking great worker, I really don't like her on the mic though, at all. She speaks like a robot. I don't understand why, if you listen to her in interviews outside the ring she doesn't speak like that at all, just be natural, bih.

She's not as bad as Lacey Evans though. Fucking WOAT. That bitch makes Asuka's english promos look like The Rock.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Language.

- Charlotte is a good worker.

- I didn't watch that Evans promo.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Language.
> 
> - Charlotte is a good worker.
> 
> - *I didn't watch that Evans promo*.


It was so bad I would actually recommend you watch it lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I do like garbage.

- I shall give it a try.

- :asuka


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- 



- You can thank me later
- Likes Vincent Price*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hey, Evil.

- I'm listening to it now. :dance

- Good times. :banderas


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- I could listen to Devil's Crash main track for eternity and I would never get bored
- 



- Here's another masterpiece in gaming music*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Demons of Denak! That Lacey Evans promo was the worst atrocity in the history of mankind. I love it.

- Finished with video #1.

- Moving on to video #2.

- Thank you! :anna


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Please don't tell me you're on board with Lacey Evans.

At least realizes how bad it was. Unfortunately, he likes bad shit.

Should know the worst thing about it, in spite of how bad her actual promo delivery is under normal circumstances, is the fact that world war 3 broke out in the middle of her promo and finished before she did. I don't know what they were going for, but that S..................L...................O.....................W delivery did NOT work.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I....... Know. She...... talked....... like....... this....... the....... whole....... time.

- I'm probably not on board...

- ...but I had a good chuckle at that promo.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is not on board, which is good.

Knows Lacey Evans was out there on Raw dressed like a grandmother. :no:

How they thought this gimmick was a good idea is beyond me. There's absolutely no chance she gets over. She's gonna be that person who gets pushed because she's tall and blonde (although not attractive, honestly. I don't see how she's been charged with that.) but can't get over because her act is absurdly cornball, and not in the delightful way like Asuka.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that Lacey sucks

* Probably not happy with Asuka getting her ass kicked tonight

* She looked like the IIconics: Attacked from behind and still got her ass handed to her :lmao*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Never compare Asuka to the IIconics. It sickens me.

- Should know that I'm still on my way to Peru for vengeance. 

- I will have you. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Michael Cole fan

- At least he has a victory at WM, which the IIconics never will :lol

- Is a good guy despite disliking The Man

EDIT

Phantom

- I have a picture you'll like

- Here it is

-


Spoiler


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Becky also doesn't have a win on Mania and, honestly, if she doesn't win this year she probably never will.

* Jeff Hardy also was like 0-8 on Mania until his return in 2017

* Apparently wants the Phantom to go after him first*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Jeff Hardy is a legitimate star though and is one of the most charismatic wrestlers in history

- I'm not afraid of The Phantom

- Let him come


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Not afraid of Phantom
- Afraid to shoot strangers, though... like the Iron Maiden song goes
- Would love to be in-between Charlotte and Becky's embrace*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tyrion believes Jeff is the spawn of Satan. 

I just think he was good at jumping off stuff but even that got boring. 

Morning


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

The first letter of his username is z.

The second letter of his username isr r.

The third letter of his username is c.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Posted three very lazy things.

Part of the Rumble draft. By the time you've reached 40 each I'll be turning the clocks forward.

Can't stand Konnan.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

@Pez E. Dangerously ;

- Is participating in the rumble draft thread with me, and he has a pretty cool roster :woo :woo
- Is now participating in my rating threads (which he did for Asuka, Charlotte Flair, and Brock Lesnar) :mark:
- Knows my real name :CENA
@zrc ;

- Probably also finds the IIconics to be jokes talent-wise :bosque
- Probably would also like to see a Victoria appearance this Sunday 
- Probably feels good knowing that Nia Jax will dominate the women's rumble match at some point


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Mistakes being lazy with cleverness. :mj

Posts threads for the 2K series.

Wants to know when Rajah is returning.

----

Has a varied taste in wrestling

Defends his viewpoints without trying to be rude

All around nice guy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

DammitC

- Made some pretty cool draft picks :bjpenn

- Must've enjoyed SmackDown

- Knows Rey vs Almas was fantastic

EDIT

Pez 

- Also made some good draft picks

- From Baltimore

- Has a lot of former usernames


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A Brit... I think

Knew the RKO was coming.

Thinks Alexa is fantastic on the mic.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So many non-regulars! :O

- Hoping to see Kharma and Victoria on Sunday.

- Doesn't care who wins.

- Should know that I'm not seeing Shock Treatment.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I thought you would've ended up going to it good doctor. 

NXT instead?

I find it funny that the two that entered last years rumble first are in title matches this time. And that the winner and major signing are the champs.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Favours the Women's division.

Respects the ladies of yesterday.

Ran a great end of year poll.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He's here now.

- Changed his avi. :O

- Fan of Raven/his daughter.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've had the Offspring stuck in my head all morning. 

Not going for Shock Treatment.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Loves the Witchfinder General himself

Joshi fan

No doubt liked Titans better than Doctor Strange 

Dammit edit:
Ninja'd me

Makes me speculate what those initials stand for

Worships Victoria


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- I've gone before.

- I was part of a Shocky shadow cast.

- It wasn't very popular. :sadbecky

Trigon:

- Ninja'd me.

- Fellow fan of Uncle Vinnie.

- Ew. No. Gross.










Ka-chiss, sucker.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Changed his sig
Vincent Price fan
Posted on of the most awkward looking Dr Strange drawings I have seen


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's so awkward, I love it.

- Like, nothing about it makes sense.

- Ka-chiss.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows I made Kairi the Pirate Queen (of the Ring)









The Phaaaaaantom is here inside this threeaaad.

Gotta go shopping, catch you all later.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- SING FOR MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

- Pick up some chips.

- QUEEN KAIRI FOREVER!!! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Gets offended when you compare the IIconics to Asuka

* Is right, the IIconics probably will never be as over or as good in the ring as Asuka :shrug

* And Asuka will never be as good looking or as good at cutting a promo in english as the IIconics :ciampa*


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Loves that Ciampa gif

Thinks Peyton is #ForeverBuried

She'll get a heel singles push one day I think. More of a Carmella push than a Bliss push. Billie is fucked though


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Hopes Becky becomes SD and RAW women's champ at the same time
- Is probably enjoying Bryan's run as champ
- Watches UFC


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm not enjoying Bryans run. Granted, I'm not watching it for the most part, but I'm not enjoying it. These "greatest of all time" promos that people post on Youtube are atrocious. They've got to get Joe back in the title picture to save it from Bryan and AJ. Joe vs babyface Kevin Owens at WrestleMania, that should be the program.

Knows that the last 4 posters all have different favourite womens wrestlers.

Taylor Swift fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Says he is not enjoying Bryan's run

* Then says he is not watching it

* Then says he is watching it on Youtube

I am confused at all the contradictions








*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not watching it, but I've watched 2 promos where people said "this is the greatest promo of all time" because I wanted to see how much people overrated them and both of them absolutely sucked. I haven't watched a single thing on tv and I wouldn't have seen it at all if people hadn't overhyped those promos. The WWE title scene on this show is dead.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Hitman fan
- Wonder if he likes Resident Evil games
- People overrate everything Daniel Bryan related, to be frank.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I haven't played Resident Evil, I despise horror.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Not a fan of horror
- May not have watched anything horror related
- Fair enough*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Resident EVil fan

* Anime fan

* Not a fan of current wrestling*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

-








- Is hoping Peyton has a good showing at the Rumble
- Would love it if she gets to eliminate someone


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Liked Suspiria 2018
- Is hoping Charlotte wins the Rumble
- Doesn't hate Lacey Evans as much as the rest of us itt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- GTO fan.

- Akira admirer.

- Digs that groovy MEW.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Still does the MJ/Gwen comparison
Never considers Felicia at all
Disappointing


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- There is a 90% chance they are not a Roman King!
- Supergirl fan
- Closing in on 60k points


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Would also like to see Charlotte Flair win the women's rumble match :woo
- Is also happy to see Sasha Banks get a title shot against Ronda Rousey this Sunday 
- Would also like to see Seth Rollins win the men's rumble match :rollins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virus:

What, you want me to throw in Betty Brant as well? :lauren

D:

- TAY's eternal champion.

- Keen on DAK.

- Bends the knee for the Queen.

Dammit:

- Ninja'd me.

- Does those groovy Rate the Superstar threads.

- Will be happy if Asuka retains... even tho he's a Becky guy.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Phantom said:


> What, you want me to throw in Betty Brant as well? :lauren


No. No really anyone cares about her. Felicia is at least well known as Spidey's love interest


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Just Gwen and MJ, dammit!

- You can starting adding Felicia, tho. :anna

- I'll still pick Gwen. :fact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Gwen>>>everyone

* Gwen>>>Asuka

* Peyton>>>Gwen :fact*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Begone!


- Clea >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Gwen

- Everything > Peyton


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Ninja
- Not a fan of SJWs/feminists
- Is a whored out on rep


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*VIRUS

* Is lacking a third thing/pic

* Lazy

* Have some Peyton


























DOLORIAN

* Bows down to the Queen

* Enjoys The Man

* Charlotte or Swift? :hmmm*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No, I will not have some Peyton.

- Peyton gives me heartburn.

- Have some Kate:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good afternoon bog dwellers. 

I'm sure Phantom is above me. 

I got you some chips.

Kate I think it is, is quite endearing in an unconventional way. Her smile could melt anyone. Except maybe miss trunchbul.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yay!

- What kind?

- Did you get dip?


This dude gets it. roud


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sour cream and onion.

No dip.

Sowwy


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has no dip
Then again, those type of chips need no dip
Thinks Kate is endearing


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Did he get me anything?

* Probably not :sadbecky

* Should know that I like my chips without salt or anything else, I am weird like that

VIRUS

* Should know that I am in episode 24 of Young Justice and still don't find it all that interesting

* Justice League and Justice League Unlimited were better :shrug

* Does he want more Peyton?*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello Mordy 

I have neglected you recently, for that I am sowwy. 

I did buy Evolution on DVD today. Saw The Royce on the back and thought of you.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Don't worry, I am used to get ignored :anna

* My fave made it to the cover of a DVD... sort of roud

* Hope you got everything you needed from the store*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Keep watching
I did post a third pic, it shows up on mine
Used to being ignored. Don't we all


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Part of the Ignored group :yay

* No 3rd pic appeared on mine :shrug

* Still hasn't told me yay or nay on more Peyton pics*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nay 

Sick of seeing her.

You've actually made me dislike her. I can't enjoy her work anymore.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Bought the Evolution DVD

- Knows the penultimate match was the MOTN

- But his favourite match was the Battle Royal


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope didn't care for Lynch/Flair.

Yes the battle royal was my fave.

For Ivory, Molly and Blayze.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Tbf, as long as I know you you have never liked the IIconics, so not much difference :shrug

* And you basically have said about me what I've said about Becky fans

* I've turned in what I hate the most :O*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I actually didn't mind Peyton

Then you happened. 

Billie was always shit.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Must be disappointed that Nia Jax is most likely going to be in the Battle Royal at WM

- But I wouldn't be surprised if she does get a match on the main show

- Sweet Mama T always gets 9 points from him in the rankings


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't like Peyton because of Mordy.

I hope I've turned you on Asuka just as badly. :mark:

Knows Billie Kay is terrible.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* I was 50% right

* Made him dislike Peyton :sadbecky

* I spam stuff about her because I feel like, if I didn't, people would forget about her since she is never on tv anymore :Vince2. Sowwy

FUCKING NINJAS

TYRION

* You probably have made a lot of people dislike Asuka lol

* You are even more delusional about her than me with Peyton :lol

* Also shitting on Billie

EMERALD

* Sent me a rep

* I can't see what it is since my computer has marked it as a virus

* Not the good kind of virus who is also a Peyton fan :grin2:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Doesn't like Peyton because of Mordy.
> 
> I hope I've turned you on Asuka just as badly. :mark:
> 
> Knows Billie Kay is terrible.


Nope.

Mission failed.

xD



emerald-fire said:


> - Must be disappointed that Nia Jax is most likely going to be in the Battle Royal at WM
> 
> - But I wouldn't be surprised if she does get a match on the main show
> 
> - Sweet Mama T always gets 9 points from him in the rankings


Why would I be disappointed that Nia will be in the women's tag title match?




Mordecay said:


> ** I was 50% right
> 
> * Made him dislike Peyton :sadbecky
> 
> * I spam stuff about her because I feel like, if I didn't, people would forget about her since she is never on tv anymore :Vince2. Sowwy*


I'm currently at the end of Toni/Io.

Sloppy match. 

There's only one woman I truly hate. A true disgrace to women's wrestling. The woman so dumb they had to name her twice, just so she remembered. I loved Nia even more after she dumped her out the rumble like the cockroach that she is.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- How much do you guys hate Magik now?

- Should know that I just bought some sour cream & onion chips. :anna

- No dip. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc said:


> Why would I be disappointed that Nia will be in the women's tag title match?


- If it's just one team vs another, I guess it's going to be Boss n Hug vs Lita and Trish

- Likes AJ Styles

- WF's biggest Victoria fan

EDIT

Phantom

- Miz

- Asuka

- Kairi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Friendly rival.

- Mostly friendly.

- Supports Rosemary. :woo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> - If it's just one team vs another, I guess it's going to be Boss n Hug vs Lita and Trish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either way a match is a match. 

Nia already had two titles matches at Mania. 

Victoria only got two too. And just like Nia she won one of them. Yay!


The good lord Phantom. 
A good guy.
But shush, I didn't say that I'm meant to be heel.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Rivalries come and go










- But friendship is forever










- Fellow :miz fan

EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- Is a heel only to Mordy and Nostalgia

- Wants Nia vs Victoria for the next Evolution PPV


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fuck me the Riott Squad were hot at Evolution.

Rivalries come and go.

Like a queef.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** The IIconics will be in the womens tag titles match at Mania... when I buy 2k19 and put them there :beckylol

* If Nia is in the womens jobber Battle Royal she is the favourite to win tbh :shrug

* Knows that Toni/Io was overrated*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Toni vs Io was good :shrug

- Would probably be sad to know that Peyton got tossed out before Billie at the Battle Royal

- House fan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

zrc said:


> Nope.
> 
> Mission failed.
> 
> xD


I'll take it. I win either way, honestly.

Likes the atrociously untalented friendship of Lynch and Flair.

Likes Miz.

I used to, but he got his title reign and I was satisfied with that. He's not a perenntial headliner.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I had the Royce as SD women's champ at one point.

It didn't last long though. 

Why must they always show all the other commentary teams? I don't give a shit who's shouting in Chinese. I'm watching in English.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tyrion

- Doesn't have a good eye for talent at all

- At least he liked The Miz

- Would probably agree that Miz should get another title reign, which if he does, would be one of the very few things we agree with

EDIT

zrc

- Turtled me again

- Knows it sucks when they show commentary teams during wrestlers' entrances

- Will probably clean his house later


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

My eye for talent is flawless.

No, I don't agree. Better than some people, though, like the last 3 champions. 

Should know the foreign commentary teams are undoubtedly better because they don't have Vince screaming in their ear. I envy those foreign fans who get to watch announcers be.....normal.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Should know the foreign commentary teams are undoubtedly better because they don't have Vince screaming in their ear. I envy those foreign fans who get to watch announcers be.....normal.


I bet he's got like 20 interpreters backstage shouting exactly what he says but in the different languages.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ef:

- Should know that I was looking for friendly pics to use as a response to your post.

- But then I got distracted.

- Please enjoy Françoise Hardy doing her best Doctor Strange:










zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Beloved heel.

- Don Rickles of this thread.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phantom

The Whoopi Goldberg of WF.
Ain't going to Shock Treatment.
Said I was apparently gorgeous. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Same post.

- Twice.

- Intentional?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

My WiFi farted. 

Edited it though.

Wuv you Dr.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Should know the foreign commentary teams are undoubtedly better because they don't have Vince screaming in their ear. I envy those foreign fans who get to watch announcers be.....normal.


*I used to watch in spanish and they are not that much better tbh, at least the spanish announcers aren't

PHANTOM

* Trying to find a bus to Peru

* He probably would get mugged as soon as he arrives :lol

* Then would log in here and PM me for instructions on how to return to Karloffornia :beckylol

ZRC

* Wants to bang the Squad

* Their match at Evolution was messy and botchy as well, not really their fault though, at least not in the most part

* Has bought pen and paper for next week's ranking*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Y'know you got turtled.

Beth would have rocked in the current era. Instead of toiling with raff raff. 

She's not bad at commentary tbh.


I did actually buy a notepad today :lmao


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I heard Peru is a shit hole

Might have heard it from Trump though :woo

machu pikachu


She's horrible at commentary

Still better than Renee

Not as good as GOATunga tho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Peru:

- No one would mug me.

- I have powers.

- POLITICAL POWERS!!










What:

- Ninja'd me.

- He's gettin' mean.

- He's got no friends 'cause they read the papers...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Whereas I have the looks.

The looks of a guy who carries a bribe up his ass.

Alicia Fox crying. Is she crying because its been 8 years since she won a belt?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Watching Evolution in reverse order it seems

* Probably laughed at the fact that the IIconics had one the biggest reactions in the Battle Royal and people even booed when they got eliminated

* That match was the biggest match in Alicia's career, she said it on a backstage interview, that's why she was so emotional*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Doctor Phantom said:


> ef:
> 
> - Ninja'd me.
> 
> ...


What?

Mordy

- Never changes sig completely

- Only modifies it

- Will mark out if Omega shows up at the Rumble


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- IIconics.

- IIconics. IIconics. IIconics.IIconics. IIconics. IIconicsIIconics. IIconics. IIconics. IIconics. IIconics. IIconics. IIconicsIIconics. IIconics. IIconicsIIconics. IIconics. IIconicsIIconics. IIconics. IIconicsIIconics. IIconics. IIconics.IIconics

- Olivia Wilde.

ef:

- Ninja'd me.

- Ignore that.

- Nikki Swango is cool.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently got confused

* Wants to get ignored

* Going hard with the copy/paste*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Eh. 

- I should be working. Or sleeping.

- Post MEW.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Did not like me calling Wasp lame


May have deleted his browsing history yesterday :hmm:


Should know I'm talking to a nice girl from Russia


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Polish girl won't like that. 

Hey Nos.

Hope you had a good day.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wonder how many times did he bought and somd the WWE2K game? :hmmm

* Has been waking up early lately

* Apparently cleans his house in his boxers :hmm*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know me and the Pole haven't talked Sunday. Her really busy weekdays. :shrug


The two are different though



Have a pic of the Russian wilderness


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

You on that tinder grind, Nostalgia? 

They live relatively near you I assume?

Get yourself a good irish girl

:becky2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nope, Tinder is WOAT 


The only dating site I found somewhat tolerable is Badoo but I deleted it 


Should know when it comes to meeting random girls Instagram is the place


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Meets girls on Instagram. :hmm

- Insulted GOAT Wasp. :bunk

- Hates GOAT Peach. :bunk


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The dating apps never appealed to me, got a few mates who have banged their way through tinder though, I dunno just seems dirty

Not that I can talk, I met my gf in a student club lol

Lol I'll take your word for it. Crack on (Y)

*Phantom*
I get him and Tyrion confused sometimes

has Rhea before Asuka on his top 5

tried to backtrack but WE ALL SAW


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd.

- No need to edit.

- Wants to see Asuka as a heel.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn't get the obvious joke I made with the post above with the pic 

Got scarred when he saw Kylie Maria in a sailor mercury outfit 

Should know I only have 5 missions left to go on Goldeneye and I'll have completed all the missions on 00 Agent. :mark: Something 10 year old me could never do.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not at all. Just indifferent to the cosplay. It's nothing I haven't seen before. I'm not the blushing schoolboy you seem to think I am.

-Assumes I didn't get the joke. In reality, I didn't even look at your post. :fact

- Playing Goldeneye.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Clea or Asuka?
- Is confident that Asuka will retain this Sunday
- Enjoyed the new Suspiria


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Both.

- I am NOT. There's a good chance that Becky will win. Could go either way.

- Correct. The remake is ambitious, but I found it fairly forgettable. Argento's is one of the great fright films.

I saw your original, D. It's cool. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Only blushes when his girlfriend looks over his shoulder and sees what he's looking at on his phone. :hayden3


May or may not have played Goldeneye. :hmm:


Knows I never have to worry when replying to Phantom - because if another poster replies Phantom will just post again in a few minutes. :fact


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Thinks they can predict a timeless entity like Phantom
- Brought back the Bella Hadid goodness
- Has made it to the List of Jericho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Correct about the GF thing... but she only reacts with sarcasm and an eyeroll. She has also seen a lot worse than anything you have sent me. 

A LOT WORSE. :lauren

- Correct on the third.

- I have played Goldeneye. Decent stuff. Classic to many.

D:

- Ninja'd me.

- Prefers the Suspiria remake. :lauren

- Needs to embrace the older shockers. :fact


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that we embrace some old shockers.
- Should probably be confident that Asuka will retain
- Should worry instead of Alexa going to SD after the Rumble and facing Asuka


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

-\m/

-Queen fan but I'm not talking about the band










-A fellow Chelsea Wolfe fan?


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Into women

Into wresting

Name sounds like an action figure


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Are still making their way around these treacherous lands
- Closing in on 5k points
- Is here to help


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Changed avi

* Has his queen now

* Used to use stuff from that Devianart website for his avi*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes chips with nothing on them


So likes bland, tasteless chips. :lauren 


Posted some bland Peyton photos earlier


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks everything is bland or boring. :lauren

- Not Into the Wild, tho. :lauren

- Still hasn't has a Zevia.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Bride of Frankenstein or Suspiria?
- Probably is not invested in the men's Rumble
- Recently watched a retro horror film


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That last one is a safe guess.

- Bride. 

-Said they would never have an avi of a wrestler... :hmm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a dirty minded girlfriend apparently :hmm



Probably a retro gaming fan


Should know I always try to beat games on their hardest difficulty and with that comes much rage but a greater sense of accomplishment when you finally do it. There's no pleasure without pain.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes a challenge

- Bella Hadid avatar

- Invisible


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Likes the Sonic.

- Only one who remembers my love of Shonen Knife.

- Loves Awe-Suka... mostly for Miz.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Awe-suka>>>Asuka on her own :fact

* Probably wouldn't mind seeing the Miz as Asuka's manager

* Wanted MEW
























*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- His post got off to a rocky start.

- But it ended in spectacular fashion.

- 10/10


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Just broke the this or that thread.
- Who are those people?
- “How would you feel about life if Death was your older sister?”


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* I would have post screencaps from some of her scenes in Fargo, if you know what I mean :curry2

* But those would have been :ban

* The best part of my previous post was the first thing :beckylol

ONEIROS

* Thinks that, on his own, Black Panther is a better movie than Avengers Infinity War :hmm

* Enjoyed Infinity War more

* Apparently not a fan of Mandy's looks :monkey*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oneiros said:


> - Just broke the this or that thread.
> - Who are those people?
> - “How would you feel about life if Death was your older sister?”


Two of the greatest figures in comic history. I can tell you more later.

Both are solid choices. 

I can make the choice... want me to?


- Nearly ninja'd me.

- I know what he's talking about. :anna

- She was amazing in that season, tho. Possibly her best performance.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has a Street Fighter character as new avi

* Will find this cute










* It is not as cute as this though :grin2:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning.

I wish the Sega Classics game had Ecco the Dolphin on it (last gen did :/)

Knows I'm up at 2:45am.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

-Was the first one to post in the WoW thread after Sasha's... incident on Monday

-Posted Kairi cuteness

-Also posted IIconics cuteness

Bonus cuteness










zrc:

-Loyal to Tamina & Nia

-Does those cool rankings that I never take part in

-rep whore


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Cobra of Black.

Haven't really interacted with you anywhere. 

Complimented the rankings, kind of.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good morning brother zrc

* Hoping for Victoria's return this sunday

* Wants to see Tamina superkicking the Iiconics out of the ring*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hello.

- Posted some adorable pics.

- Including the Peyton-y ones.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Morning Phantom, old buddy old pal 

Enjoy your chips? 

The Sega classics game came with a cool as shit poster. I dunno if I want the streets of rage poster permanently or the 80s slice of goodness that is the Golden Axe poster on the other side.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Tasty, zrc. Tasty.

- How does one choose between Golden Axe and Streets of Rage?

Sophie's Choice...

- My Hiroyo thread is gone.... I FINALLY KILLED IT!!!!!!! :mark :yay


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Strangely proud about the death of his thread

* Knows that I will never let mine die

* Has some asian chicks I don't know as new sig*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Watch more Toho monster movies, son.

- That Hiroyo thread was the Rasputin of threads.

- (In the tune of Heart's Love Alive) Gotta keep your thread, keep your thread alive...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Will vote Asuka

Kairi

Riptide


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- True.

- True.

- True.

Bull's out, right?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah. Bull was only in because of her legacy induction. 

Only way she'll be eligible is if she shows up at the rumble. 

Quite like my vicious vixen.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom






























zrc

- Ninja
- Would love it if Victoria shows up at the Rumble
- Has played WWE2K recently


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Well, let's hope they show up.

- 2019 Bull isn't quite the monster she was, tho...

- Really considered having Bull usurp Asuka on my list....

D:

- Ninja'd me.

- Exceptional post. :banderas

- Should know that the second one is NOT Clea... but it's the closest thing we have to a Clea gif... :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

My favourite woman in my favourite match?

I'd die a happy man. 

Bonus points if she widows peak's Peyton.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- 30 minutes of Bull and Victoria whaling on Peyton, please.

- Would also love to see the two Kongs in the match.

- Ditto. :lenny


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Aja and Kharma starting the match like Ax and Smash back in the day.

Have Alundra be number 3.

And just wait outside as they kick the crap outta each other.

I could fill a 30 woman rumble with just surprises! :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


- Our Rumble kicks ass!!

- But now the real one will be a disappointment... :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

So usual wwe then. 

I'll be happy as soon as I hear "I ain't the lady to mess with!"

It ain't gonna happen and it upsets me greatly.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants to see legends destroy my favourite :sadbecky

* It wouldn't be the first time :Vince2

* The dissapointment will be the outcome of the match, because we all know only 2 women can realistically win the Rumble :eyeroll*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't care who wins.

I care who the magnificent 7 will be. 

Unless one is a Bella. The Bella's can fuck off.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Screw WWE!

- We'll book our own Royal Rumble!

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Book the Rumble Phantom

* As long as Peyton lasts at least 5 minutes you can do whatever you want

* I am not asking much :lol

*


zrc said:


> I care who the magnificent 7 will be.
> 
> Unless one is a Bella. The Bella's can fuck off.


*The Rumble is in Arizona and the Bellas are from Arizona, so it is almost certain that at least one will be there and, if there is one Bella you can be sure that she will be on the magnificent 7 and very likely in the final 4, although right now I can see the final 4 being Charlotte, Becky, Alexa and Nia*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Becky ain't entering.

I'd book it better than Phanny.



Spoiler:  Entrants



1. Kharma
2. Aja Kong
3. Alundra Blayze
4. Michelle McCool
5. Victoria
6. Bull Nakano
7. Molly Holly
8. Tori
9. Melina
10. Emma
11. Maxine
12. Jacqueline
13. Eva Marie
14. Leilani Kai
15. Summer Rae 
16. Jillian 
17. Torrie Wilson
18. Trish Stratus
19. Aksana
20. Layla
21. Cameron
22. Katie Lea
23. Nidia
24. Lita
25. AJ Lee
26. Jazz
27. Kaitlyn
28. Vickie Guerrero
29. Sable
30. Ivory


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Five minutes for Peyton seems like a lot...

- Big Boss Phantom ain't diggin' that.










- What do you think, zrc?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That's 4 minutes 48 seconds too long Phantom.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Doctor Phantom:

*- Jill Valentine fan
- Would buy RE2
- Forgive me, though... I did not like RE4. *

zrc:

*- ONE*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Same, my friend.

- RE4 did not feel like RE.

- It wasn't spooky enough.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't want 5 minutes of Peyton in a Rumble match :sadbecky

* Would be pissed if/when she gets booked in a long, competitive match with Asuka

* Thinks House is fair rated :anna 

Good night guys*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Evolution was the easiest 3 hours I've sat through. 

Trish and Lita surprised me. 

Blayze, Ivory, Molly, Torrie all looked amazing!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Trish and Lita were far better than I expected them to be.

- No arguments from me on that third one.

- Io vs. Toni wasn't very good, but Becky vs. Charlotte was pretty boss.


I see you, Mordy.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- My problem with RE4 are the CONTROLS!!! THE CONTROLS ARE ATROCIOUS!!!
So, I launched it on my Playstation Now and want to give it a go but the controls and the camera made the game just virtually unplayable.
I tried and I tried and I tried and keep getting killed in the village area because the controls are so fucking BAD!!!
Leon moves so sluggish and once you try to aim, it's either too fast or too slow that made it so hard to hit your target when there's a 1000 enemies coming at you from all-directions.
I wanted to enjoy it but the controls are FUCKED beyond belief.
- Hated RE4
- Perhaps for a different reason*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Toni vs. Io wasn't bad, it was just disappointing.

I complain about Becky and Charlotte all the time, but I was really into that Last Woman Standing match. Still prefer Cross/Asuka, tho.

- The controls didn't do it for me.

- If I'm not moonwalking, it's not Resident Evil.

- 4 was better than 5, tho. What they did to Jill... :bunk


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- I'm crossing my fingers that the new RE2 doesn't have the atrocious RE4 controls. An improved version of that.
- Besides, Leon doesn't really do anything for me.
- Claire, on the other hand, is the greatest RE protagonist for me.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Leon was always kinda meh to me. Ditto for Chris.

- Jill's my gal, but I do dig Claire.

- Code: Veronica doesn't get enough love.

I'm so sleepy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

None of the RE games were good. The PS1 era games were enough to put me off forever. 

Toni/io was kinda shit. Doesn't help I like neither individual. They're two of the most overrated women today. 

I'll take Jinny, Killer Kelly and Xia Li over them any day.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Agree with 2 and 3.

- I really tried to get into Io, I really did...

- RE is an acquired taste. I understand why someone wouldn't be into the series.

Killer Kelly and Xia Li are cool.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- 2 and 3 best in the RE series
- Leon is treated like a diva or a pretty boy in which everyone seems to be behind him.
- It's like one of the Backstreet Boys given the lead to Evil Dead instead of Bruce Campbell*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

And I understand why folks would like it 

Ada Wong >>>>> the others. 

No comment on the shit films.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- The first one was okay-ishly watchable
- The rest are garbage
- Milla Jovovich is hot, though.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ugh, I forgot to put "taste." :lauren

- I should probably log off.

- I'm tired and I still have junk I need to do. 

Goodnight.

Pray for Phantom.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Asuka 

Kairi 

Goodnight


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Going to bed
I should be doing that
But I hate myself a little tonight, so here I am


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

@Doctor Phantom

- Logged off as promised :eva2 

- Needs to know that I definitely regret missing all the Resident Evil discussions in this thread. :gameover 

- I'll pray for ya :waiting 



@zrc

- Ninja :landis 

- Not a RE original games fan :taker 

- So since the DLC is out (I think it is), that's it for 2k patches I guess? Now waiting for the next game? 



@virus21

- Misread zrc's goodnight message. It was sent to Phantom, but at zrc's place it's morning. 

- Should be going to bed himself. 

- Why do you hate yourself tonight though? :hogan


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

RBrooks said:


> - Why do you hate yourself tonight though? :hogan


Im tired.
I just got back from work and should be going to bed, but am not
Im ignoring my own instincts right now


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

@RBrooks;
Yeah no more 2k19 

Patches or dlc.

Only thing they'll do now is promote the "Wrestlemania Edition" which is deluxe with a poster thrown in and more for Supercard. 

And give people the locker code for Golden AJ Styles for those who didn't complete the million dollar tower. 

The on disc roster for 2k20 was finalized in November.


Virus
Turtled me.
But its cool.
Should get some sleep.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

WF's drunken Uncle
Hates Ninja Turtles
Especially this one...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fan of Velvet apparently 

Not as much as that Leanna Decker

Has over 14,000 profile views


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has an avatar featuring the worst aged woman in America. 22, according to Wikipedia, and looks like she's 52. That has to be wrong, there's no way she's 22.

Has a European city background as his signature.

Has an ankh as his usertitle.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Partisan Asuka supporter.

Scared of horror.

Effervescent personality. ^_^


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Has a Titans avatar
- Lives in a pre-apocalyptic land
- Have made a name for themselves


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has a shit ton of points

* Wish they were good for something

* Writes code*


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Claims to like Peyton... 

But I have my doubts... >.>

Probably says "IIconic!" in stereo with the TV.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Molly at Evolution pissed me right off. 

First alumni gone should've been parasite parasite. 

I don't even remember Torrie being eliminated either.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hates K2 with passion

* Surprised at the performance of some of the "legends"

* Enjoyed Evolution*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Honestly you'd have found me in 2012 in a magazine "Kelly Kelly being fired cured my cancer!".

Molly and especially Alundra deserved far batter than that battle royal. They could've done a nod to Elizabeth and Savage and reunited as Team Madness for one night. 

I'm actually upset about a recent death, I considered her a very good friend.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I hated K2 too.


Should know it's freezing here and the roads are super slippery with ice. 


I'm so over winter at this point. Hurry up spring.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It is indeed freezing. 

I was walking like Bambi yesterday. 

Still landed on my ass a few times. Good job its used to a pounding.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Hates winter

* Hates K2

* Should know that for a while I thought that the girl on his avi was Evangeline Lilly :lol

ZRC

* Sorry for your lost

* Should know that is between 22-26°C here

* Yet it started raining last night and I had to put some buckets because there were some leaks in the ceiling :lauren*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I prefer the cold. Gives me a reason to wear clothes :lmao

Have some Royce


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Posted some Peyton :monkey

* Is either in a really good mood or doesn't have anything to post :lol

* I also prefer cold weather, there are times that despite being in just your boxers you still are hot and it is annoying

Gonna buy some groceries, brb*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Believes that the more Peyton is posted the closer we are to world peace
- Is a ninja
- Will be buying some groceries


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not difficult when I like every voter in the rankings threads :lmao

Will probably vote next week. 

Think you always do.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Prefers the cold. I can't wait for the warmer months to wear t-shirts and shorts again. Not only is that my preferred style, but I look good that way. :cool2


Should know I envy those Brits who escape to warmer climates for the winter. If I did the same I'm sure I wouldn't feel so depressed at this time of year. 


Should know I nearly fell over yesterday because of the ice. I slipped and dropped one knee in the mud. I was quite annoyed though for getting my lovely jeans dirty. :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm prepared either way when it comes to weather. 

It is what it is. If it's cold I put clothes on, if its hot I take clothes off. :lmao

How's the Russian chat going?


Mordecay is lurking


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Slow because of her poor English. 


You know you need patience with someone when they have worse English than Mordy. :lmao


Should know I wouldn't normally to talk to someone from Russia but sometimes I make exceptions for the right kind of person. :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Likes Toni Storm
- Disagrees about what Tyrion said about Bella Hadid
- Is teaching english?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

If Victoria shows up I won't be on here for quite some time.

I'll be in hospital recovering from heart failure.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Went back to Taylor Swift


Also like me doesn't seem to like having wrestling avatars :hmm:


Should know my prediction is Charlotte will win the Rumble. It's not who I want to win, but Charlotte will have a relevant place on the WrestleMania card somehow so I wouldn't be surprised at all if she wins the Rumble.



zrc: 

Ninja'd me 

Loves that Victoria 

Posted a photo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Yeah not much into wrestling avatars, Swift back in her rightful place now 

- Recently posted in the keep a word change a word thread

- Guns n Roses fan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I don't know who Toni Storm is. I've only heard her name before on this forum. 


Perhaps you were confusing her with Rhea Ripley. 


Should know I only know a couple of women from NXT.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I know them all. 

Shayna, Kairi, Xia, Kavita, Taynara, Chelsea. Bianca, jessamyn, MJ, Lacey, Marina, Mia, Reina, Io, Dakota, Vanessa, Aliyah, Candice, Tegan, Killer Kelly, Jinny, Rhea, Toni, Nina.

I left out loads.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows everybody

- Has made cards for everyone

- Waiting for Royal Rumble


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is looking forward for the Tornado Charlotte Flair to win the Rumble
- Hopes the Tornado name sticks
- Closing in on 3k posts


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Back to Swift

* Is right about me thinking that Peyton makes the world a better place :grin2:

* Probably wants Ronda putting over Charlotte at Mania instead of Becky if she is actually leaving*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Not probably but for certain I'd like Charlotte to get the win at the Mania match 
- Probably thinks that they should give Peyton a push more or less how they did with Carmella (MITB win, title run)
- Will never get out of the Venus Fly Trap because they see no reason to


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Actually first I want her to get some wins, a tag title run and then maybe a Carmella-like push

* Is watching less RAW since Roman went to battle his disease

* Only watches SD because of his Queen*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well let's walk before we can run. 

You'd like some wins first. 

That would be a Start.




emerald-fire said:


> - Knows everybody
> 
> - Has made cards for everyone
> 
> - Waiting for Royal Rumble


I'm making new cards for 2019 xD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted Peyton. :O

- Knows I'm going mad.

- Why did I stop taking my medication?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I did post the Royce. 

You were always mad, you aren't going it. 

I hid your meds.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Creating new cards

* At least there won't be as many as before

* Hiding Phantom's meds*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks that love for Peyton will unite all nations and end all war.

- Incorrect. 

- That's love for Kairi.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wrong. It's love for Bayley.

- Although Kairi is cool too

- Will mark out if Bray Wyatt returns on Sunday


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Bayley over Kairi...

- Are you even human?

-


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Jill's hat in their avi is cut off...this is a HUGE problem
- Will one day embrace their inner Swiftie
- Can't believe how they prever AZA over MEW


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

thinks Asuka is the GOAT

thinks old movies are the best

Especially old horror

Loves nerdy shit too

There's 4 things.

FFS
thinks Charlotte should win the Rumble 

Thinks Charlotte should win at Mania

Wants everyone to be sad

:sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Four things.

- Appreciate it, man.

- Is truly making his way around the forum.


I think we can call him a "regular" now. Welcome to the club!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SWA

- Should know that it is contrary to human nature to be sad whenever The Queen wins a match
- Got stuck by a ninja
- Fan of The Man (we are too)

Phantom

- Is constantly pushing people to listen to Francoise Hardy
- Disappointed by the lack of Clea gifs
- Huge fan of the BOF film


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I am not human then :shrug

* I wouldn't say that makes me sad, it just makes me :eyeroll

* Just surpássed 230k points :wtf*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D:

- Got struck by a phantom.

- Knows that Charlotte winning the Rumble AND WrestleMania would be the catalyst for WWIII

- Wants WWIII.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- BAYLEY OVER KAIRI???!??!

- Reported.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Rightfully says that Kairi > Bayley
- Very disappointed with how they used Jill in RE5
- Should know that Charlotte's win leading to WWIII only goes to show how low we have fallen as a species


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm no longer a regular.

Gives a shit how a fictional bitch is used in some videogame.

I'll be disappointed if Becky wins. Screams lazy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D:

- I don't count my zombies before they rise. She should win, tho. My birthday is the night before. :hb 

- Should know that the shot of Jill's tombstone in the trailer destroyed me. I was a grown man... sobbing at the possibility of Jill Valentine's permanent death. :bunk

- On the winning team! :yay #TeamKairi

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should've saved that second line for this post. 

- Wuv you.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wuv you too.

How's the girlfriend? Hope she isn't leaving you undernourished too long. 

I'm playing BroForce. It always reminds me of this thread after the great Brother loving of 2018.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D:

- Knows that words are vastly overrated. They complicate things and take the fun out of nonsense.

- Should know that MEW and Aubrey are equals. :fact

-









zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- I don't see her until Saturday. :hb

- I made her read a Doc Strange story. She didn't hate it. :yay


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Kairi>Bayley everyday

* Thinks loving Kairi will bring world peace

* Is wrong, loving Peyton will, even Kairi loves Peyton*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044708464973533184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984612009705639936


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Kairi loves everyone.

- She's an angel.

- Like Urkel.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay

- Fighting for world peace one Peyton pict at a time
- Still remembers with fondness how Peyton owned Meltzer
- Agrees Kairi over Bayley

Phantom

- Is suddenly acting like a ninja
- Has heard every Francoise Hardy there is
- Probably also has her CDs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will edit their post.

- Apologies.

- Should know that I just had to watch/take notes on House of the Devil.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Meltzer ain't sweating it. 

He'll still have a job writing bullshit when She's gone. 

Believe DAT!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* I follow Kairi, the only merch she has ever promoted besides hers is the IIconics merch, so she likes them more :aryep

* Was sobbing when he thought a videogame character was dead for good :lauren

* His GF probably will have something special for him on Saturday :curry2

ZRC

* Is right about Meltzer

* Not sure if he will retire first because of steroids he uses make take a toll on him :lol

* Will have something for the Phantom on Saturday as well*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

zrc

- Agrees Meltzer writes bs
- Hates Velvet Sky(?)
- Likes video games

Mordecay

- Is writing too much and not posting enough Payton
- Not a video game fan(?)
- Closing in on 12k posts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- I believe dat.

- Knows we've been mean to poor Peyton.

- Maybe we should bake her a cake.

D:

- Ninja'd me.

- Is now the ninja.

- Active again. :yay


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** We should, she can't cook for shit










* She would eat it


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088271775434268673
* She may even invite Billie








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Cake for the IIconics! :yay

- Cake for Kairi! :yay

- No cake for Becky.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Doesn't knows that Becky prefers Quinoa
- Cried seeing Jill's tombstone
- Will probably fix Jill's hat in their avi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

_ Okay, "sobbing" was hyperbolic. But I was more upset than I had any right to be.

- That hat is really bugging you, isn't it?

- TAY all day.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Absolutely, TAY all the way every day
- Would love to be able to see all possible futures like Dr. Strange
- Would marry the Bride of Frankenstein...but likes her more than CLEA?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Posted. 

Three things.

Yep.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- New avi.

- Is he even the same person?

- Whom can I trust?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lol.

Wuv you. 

Should've gone to Shock Treatment .


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- There's still time.

- It's tomorrow.

- Ada Wong > Other RE-ers.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Prefers ADA to VAL?!
- Huge comics fan
- Was a stage mage


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Plays Bro-force
Its a fun game
Watched Shock Treatment


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got ninja'd.

- Will edit.

- My comic book opposite.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Looking forward to Death Stranding?
- Knows how to do magic tricks
- Head of the Clea Defense Force


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Indeed, I am.

- I'm afraid I don't do them as often these days, but I'll always be a prestidigitator at heart. 

- Damn skippy. #Cleaforever


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** May have to do some magic to see Asuks keep the title post Mania.

* Maybe he will use his God powers for that

* Changes sig/avi more than anyone that I know in this forum*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I will drop a chandelier on Vince when Asuka loses the belt. :anna

- Wants Peyton to do things.

-


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Likes Francoise Hardy...maybe also likes Charlotte Gainsbourg's music?
- Loves the original Suspiria OSt
- Worships the Empress


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I do... and her father.

- Digs the new Suspiria OST.

- Forever loyal to the Queen and TAY.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Oh so a Phantom likes Jane Birkin then?

-









- Would gladly be put in the Asuka Lock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Indeed.

- But Françoise Hardy is everything to me. My TAY.










- Should know that I actually like a few of TAY's songs. :anna


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Loves some old french woman

She was pretty hot back in the day

So was Marilyn Monroe, they look pretty similar today

:beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

More French woman.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves that gif.

- So do I.

- Scar was fabulous.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mord has his iconic gif.

I have my scar. :lmao

Is working today?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will be. Have some writing I should do.

- You have Scar, I have Aubrey.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Did somebody say IIconic gif??????

*









* Thinks Aubrey>MEW :goaway*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- No one said that.

-









- Aubrey gets weirdo points.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Thinks Aubrey > MEW.

- Wants Aubrey as Sage.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I've seen more of The IIconics in this thread than I have on WWE tv.

You need a new obsession, Charlotte is pretty low on fans, she could use you.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Same.

- All about that QT.

- Bryan for life, yo.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You told a funny.

Become a regular.

Knows I'm getting turtled.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Psychic.

- Long live zrc.

- It's a gift and a curse.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** People ask for IIconic gifs, I bring them

*









* Probably wants me to make Asuka my new obsession :lauren*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Would love it if the IIconics got their on show on the network
- Working towards world peace one Payton pict at a time
- Keeps it green


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Why not Aubrey?

- Trade Peyton for Aubrey.

-









D:

- Ninja'd me.

- Not on Team Aubrey. :lauren

- Loves that MIA.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

More phantom.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- True. I'm like a bad penny. 

- You chumps will never get rid of me.

- Goodbye.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** You are a lovable goof Phantom, that's we don't get rid of you

* Peyton is hotter than Aubrey :shrug

* And I honestly haven't seen any movie/series that Aubrey has been a part of*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

More Peyton


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Claims to know me too well


Should get me a nice birthday present then 


There's plenty of time between now and November :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Where's my present?

- You have until Saturday.

- Tick, tock. Tick, tock.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Doesn't deserve a present

Until he shows THE MAN some respect 

Unless he likes Bryan? Then it's ok. Give him ALL THE PRESENTS.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know it's currently sitting in a postal sorting center in California. 

Will not reveal the age he's turning on Saturday :hmm:

As he knows he's way older than all of us and would feel a little embarrassed.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

How dare you.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm turning 15.

- Bryan's cool. I was into him for a bit.

- The new heel character is fun.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - I'm turning 15.
> 
> - Bryan's cool. I was into him for a bit.
> 
> - The new heel character is fun.


Somebody get this man a present god dammit!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bryan's boring

Like your attempts at ribbing

Should know I have 261 posts in the This or That thread and I've only made like 3 joke posts in there so the probability of me asking something like that is extremely low. :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What:

- Heck, I even like Becky.

- I'm just salty because she's not Asuka.

- Be Asuka, dammit!

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Oh snap! The claws are out!

- Precious human being.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was into a lot of things ''for a bit''. 


Never sticks to his guns 


Should know I have a lot going on tomorrow so I should go. Thread celebrates.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doctor Strange since I was 10.

- Universal Monsters/monster movies since I was about 7.

- Blondie/Alice Cooper/Tom Waits for God only knows how many years.

What's your point?

Have fun.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is turning 15... decades old

* Wants everthing to turn into :asuka

* Have been fan of Asuka since her Kana days probably*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Worships that Payton
- Agrees Black Panther is overrated
- Listens to podcasts


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The MCU is overrated.

I watched Infinity War struggled to see what all the fuss was about.

Thanos looks like a swollen knob end.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Blue is the warmest color
- We are not out of the woods yet
- One can indeed have Sympathy for Lady Vengeance


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

- doesn't realise he is mixed race
- thinks his mother is just really friendly to local men of colour who pop round for cups of tea
- doesn't notice the lack of used tea cups and/or used tea bags after so-called local men have popped round "for tea"


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have no idea what any of that means.

So normal for my tenure in this thread.

Except for when Phantom is around.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

- considered to be an utter fucking twat by proper forum members who frequent the chatbox
- has no idea what a twat most members on here think he is
- has plumbed new depths of twattiness somehow not previously known to even the twattiest twats of WF


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Will notice and admire my impeccable timing.

- Should know that this is just another cameo.

- Mordy's here.

Anark:

- Ninja'd me.

- Is aware of how much of a twat I am.

- Give us hell, Anark.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Uses twat a lot

* Thinks zrc is a twat

* Wants to bang the shit out of Asuka

PHANTOM

* Spying on me :O

* Also wants to bang the shit out of Asuka

* Something, something, have some Kairi looking absolutely adorable










*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No, I have someone else for that, thank you.

- KAIRI. :mark

- Knows that I am omniscient and omnipresent.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

asuka's magnificent cock-swaddling thighs said:


> - considered to be an utter fucking twat by proper forum members who frequent the chatbox
> - has no idea what a twat most members on here think he is
> - has plumbed new depths of twattiness somehow not previously known to even the twattiest twats of WF


I'm glad.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He's glad.

- I'm glad.

- Life's a bowl of cherries.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You can have the cherries.

I'll eat a big ass mango. 

Moustache fart.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not sure if he just woke up or if he still hasn't going to bed

* Is a proud twat

* Thinks Kelly Kelly is so dumb that they had to put her name twice so she can remember it*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shame they didn't put directions for her on the ring ropes.

Not been to sleep yet.

Been playing the Megadrive games on the PS4.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Never sleeps.

- Why would he?

- There are games to be played.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I sleep when I need to. 

The Phantom knows. 

The Phantom knows all.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom mostly knows about novelty songs from the 1960s and junk food from the 1980s.

- Hey, they're playing Heart of Glass!

- Good times! :dance


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Blondie!

Yay!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's over. 

- Life is dreadful again. 

- Bye, Debbie. :darryl


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Dude, can we turn this into The Official Blondie/Debbie Harry Appreciation Thread?

- We've said everything about each other.

- Let's celebrate Debbie Harry/Blondie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Junk food from the 80's you said :hmmm

* What about junk food from the 80's making a return?

* *


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I CAST THEE OUT!!!!

- Come back when you have Debbie Harry pics!

-


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Mordecay:

*- Knows that I'm going to hate AEW
- It's not like it's going to be any difference than the other 39084230493234809 Indie wrestling promotions
- He may enjoy all these promotions*

Doctor Phantom:

*- THE PHANTOMTAKER
- PHANTOMSTONE PILEDRIVER!!!
- He's the new Taker*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

**









*









*









:grin2:

SIMON

* Misses Roman

* Probably mad that Braun has been booked like a geek for the past year or so

* Wants Brock to squash Balor this Sunday*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Evil:

- I enjoy some of them.

- I still like Stardom.

- Will not like AEW.

Mordy:

- :anna

- :anna

-


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes Staples
- Knows I work at Staples (for real)
- Vincent Price fan*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Needs more Deb


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Damn skippy.

- This thread is great again. roud

-


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves Japanese female singers
- They have soothing voice
- Fan of Hikaru Utada?*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hikaru Utada is awesome!!!!!!!!!!

- However, I'm still on Debbie Harry. Hikaru Utada posts will come later. :anna

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

**









*









*







*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yay Debbie.

Boo more fucking Peyton!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is this a Debbie thread or a Peyton thread?

- Vote below!

- Votes from Peru are void.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- 



- This band is BLOODY OUTSTANDING!!!
- Their music is magical... currently listening... FUCKING AMAZING*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

*









*









*









SIMON

* Not playing

* Stll posting his favourite music bands

* Has never moved ouyt from the 0.75 Gate of Hell*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posted pics

- Which included Peyton. Shocking.

- Got ninja'd


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The 70s were one hell of a drug.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes The Rocky Horror Picture Show
- Love quirky movies
- One liner man*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has a new sig and avatar

- Not a fan of the old or new Daniel Bryan

- Enjoyed the Taker vs HBK matches


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows this page desperately needs some Debbie Harry.

- Should know that this is the last one for tonight. Promise?

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** So can I spam Peyton again?

* Less than 48 hours until his birthday :mark:

* Currently online*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

-









- For some reason is asking for permission to spam Peyton

- Is not working towards world peace


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Don't encourage him, D!

- He'll be Royced out of his mind!

- Post Debbie Harry for me. :anna


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Jill Valentine fan
- Was watching some Resident Evil 2 (1998) walkthroughs
- Listening to some Japanese lady singer*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- First one is 100% true. Till the day I die, man.

- I probably had the physical walkthrough back in the day. :lauren

- Not today... but definitely this week. Think I listened to some Ringo Sheena the other day.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently there was a small earthquake here, I fucking hate earthquakes

* Good thing that I didn't feel it this time :aryep

* Probably the Phantom is used to them since he lives in Karloffornia*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Didn't feel an earthquake

- Don't spam Peyton

- Spam some of your other good obsessions


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants me to spam some of my good obsessions

*

























* There you go, my best obsession*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Biggest 

- Not best

- Olivia Wilde and Paige>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Peyton


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Paige :lmao :lmao :lmao

No, just no. Although Peyton does not look good in those photos Mordy posted. 

I prefer a more classical look.










Now that's some good shit. Those photos with the hat and the glasses and the red lipstick and too much muscle definition, nah bruh, I'm cool.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ef:

- What is my best obsession?

- Respond with a pic.

- Probably won't be Clea. Nobody picks Clea.

Tyrion:


- Ninja'd me.

- Posted a Peyton pic. :O

- Am I dead? Is this Hell?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I mean it's definitely not Clea.

It's Asuka.

I'll be happy to provide pictures in a second.

As for Peyton, I'm just showing a contrast between someone when they're hot and when they're ugly.

Now, pictures of the best in the world.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Well, I knew that would be the answer once I saw you...

- But what do the others say?

- Magik? Totes Magik?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TYRION

* Likes old school Peyton, I have some of that as well

*









































* Rated Becky a lot higher than I expected :monkey

PHANTOM

* MEW is your best obsession, Kairi is a close second

* Likes Rebecca Quin

* Hates Becky Lynch*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Did I rate her too highly? I didn't intend to. I gave what I thought was accurate. She's a boring, blatantly average talent. Not BAD, per se, although I get zero enjoyment watching her perform, which is bad in a different way, but I rated Charlotte far worse than her (as far as I remember), outside of in ring at least.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It was fair.

- But I expected you to go lower.

- Ditto for Mordy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Didn't see the Phantom posting there

* He probably would be fair to her, just like Tyrion and I were

* People in that thread say that not given her just 9s and 10s is underrate her :lmao*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I mean I can't just go "Charisma: 0" because that's bullshit, and if I did, the threadmaker would probably just discount my vote as a troll vote, I had to make it somewhat realistic. She doesn't have any FOR ME, but I can see that there's.....something there. It's not much, but it's something. If I was gonna rate Randy Orton or Roman Reigns, I just wouldn't go in the thread, because I'd have to give him a zero because I can't force myself to see anything past zero, and I know it wouldn't be accepted.

I could've given her less on the mic, maybe, but I give really harsh scores on the mic, because I'm me and anything less than Kevin Owens is pretty much a 0 in my book, except with Asuka because I make a very glaring exception to be kind to her deficiencies, so I've rated people a lot worse than her (Becky) with 2s, 3s, even 4s, so I felt like.....I guess for a woman, she's above average, so I just went with the bare minimum of slightly above average which is a 5, hence 6. Maybe I should've gone with 5.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- I'm probably not going to post in that thread.

- Mention me when it's time to rate Kairi.

- Should know that I'm changing my sig.

Tyrion:

- Ninja'd me.

- Fair.

- Posted some GOAT pics. :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Look/presence: 8
Charisma: 8
In ring: 10
Mic skills: N/A :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I may need you to give Peyton pure 10s when her name appears, because Becky fans will bury her because of me :lol

* Sad that no one has chosen Clea or Magik as his best obsessions :sadbecky

* Have some Kairi










Good night guys, Mordy out*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

More Peyton











Goodnight jobber.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Finally went to sleep

* Calling me a jobber again roud

* Loving that Scar gif*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gave Becky similar ratings to me


Should know I'm posting more in these rating threads now because people talk about them :shrug


Should know I randomly watched this video yesterday and thought of you :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** People said that I underrated Becky, yet you gave her similar ratings than me despite not "hating" her :hmmm

* I was right about thinking that the video was a few years old, there is no way a menu is 5 soles right now (which is 1.5 dollars give or take), the cheapest menus right now are 7-8 soles (between 2.1 and 2.4 dollars), which still is cheap when you look them from the outside, but it is a significant difference here.

* Thinks of me when he thinks about Peru roud*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I think of Paddington Bear... Then you. 

Because you're one of the Magnificent 7. 

*insert Royce here*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I am almost as over as Paddington :woo

* I am a jobber who is over :rusevyes

* #PushMordy #PushPeyton*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm just realistic with my ratings


Probably cringes at blind fans who will just rate their favourites 10/10 in every category regardless of their talents 


Actually watched that video I posted. roud


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't think I've posted in the rating threads for a while. 

Afternoon Nostalgia.

Its still cold


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Here is cloudy af, despite being summer :lauren

* Hopefully this time is more careful and doesn't land in his ass if the roads are slippery

* I also haven't post much in those ratings threads, but I do remember posting only 4 tens: One was for Peyton's looks and the other was for The Rock's charisma/mic/looks :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I gave Nia a 4 in ring skill.

Think that was fair. 

Despite being Botchy she isn't Barbie Blank levels of bad, and can have a good match when she wants to.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Nia can be carried to good matches, Asuka, Bayley and Ronda prooved that

* Tamina, on the other hand...

* The only semi decent match I remember is the one she had with Paige in 2014*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Peyton needs to be carried in matches


Wants Tamina to retire already


Should know I can't think of a third thing so I will post this











:cool2


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- First ever ninja to ninja me. 

- In the other thread though. 

- Good pic.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Had a chat in the 2k thread. 

Wants more current peeps to play as.

I don't think I've played as the guys in months. Not even touched Lio, Ricochet or Mike yet. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Yeah, Peyton also can be carried, on her own she will struggle, especially against shitty workers

* Not surprised that it hasn't been a week and you are posting pics of the DJ again :eyeroll

* This time no one even mentioned her, so you can't even use that as an excuse

RBROOKS

* Sami Zayn fan

* May want him to go to AEW if he doesn't gets pushed when he returns

* From Russia with Love

ZRC

* Doesn't play with the guys in 2K19

* Thinks Nia is more talented than Kelly Kelly

* Doesn't overrate her either :anna*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I said I couldn't think of a third thing. Why don't you believe me? :shrug


Took the ''the DJ'' thing from zrc :eyeroll


Should know that's the last pic I'll ever post of her if you behave yourself Mordy. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** You could have posted a Peyton pic, that's what the regulars do when they don't know what to post about me :shrug

* Or do the "Something, something, Peyton bullcrap" zrc does

* I don't believe it will be the last time you will post a pic from her, even if I behave*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

More something something Peyton bullcrap.










Knows Nostalgia doesn't need to piggy back off things I say, unlike a certain jobber.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows this thread has far too many Peyton pics already 

Has that gif on standby for Mordy 

Should know I'm going to have lunch


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I already had mine.

All steak Pukka pie.

Enjoy Nos.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Already had lunch

* I am about to eat breakfast

* Would end up in the ICU if Victoria appears in the Rumble*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I wouldn't make it to ICU.

And you'd scream if Peyton was in the final 4.

Both are unlikely.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Recently went on a video game spending spree

Bought the DVD of Evolution

Even tho the network is cheaper


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that some people like to have the item, and that logging onto the network, as somebody who has it, is utterly annoying as fuck and often makes me not go to the effort of doing it when I want to see something. 

Has the same view on wrestlers that the average WWE fan does, in that his favourites perfectly align with the average WWE crowd, while mine drastically differs.

I'd rather have your prediliction to be perfectly honest. Normal WWE fans get everything they want. They didn't give me shit.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tyrion gets it. I like to physically own games, DVDs and music. 

Plus the Network is £9.99, I already own the entire PPV back catalogue in tagged classics and the Evolution DVD was £5.99.

Should know I bought Hitman Blood Money for £1.00 for the 360 during my spending spree.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Has the same view on wrestlers that the average WWE fan does, in that his favourites perfectly align with the average WWE crowd, while mine drastically differs.


Yes and no, I only mark for 2 people, who obviously are, or at least were in Bryan's case, crowd favourites. I like people like Rollins, Asuka, Rey, New Day who are popular, but I really don't like the likes of AJ, Braun, Balor, Ronda, Sasha, Bayley etc who are all varying degrees of popular, so it's about 50/50.

*zrc*
Wow, that's cheap for a WWE DVD.

Plays TEW

I tried to play it once but it just seems like so much effort, like I felt it would take about a whole day to book one episode of Raw. You have to download the real wrestlers too, just too much of a pain in the ass. I played about 6 months on EWR once, that was simpler.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah TEW is a bit of a pain in the ass. I have weeks where I just can't be bothered and the others where I'll spend all day booking a months worth of shows. The amount of notebooks I've filled with TEW notes over the years is quite ridiculous. :lmao

I used to love EWR, but I moved on from that around 2009ish when one of the TEW games became freeware. I wanted a bit more of a challenge. Bought them on release since the 2010 version. I still play my historical databases on EWR from time to time though, if I wanna kill an hour. 

Yeah the WWE DVDs don't keep their value these days. Found a load of the three disc boxsets for £7 each in HMV. Any I'd have been interested in I already purchases though. Did pick up the Best of NXT one a couple months back though. I usually watch the Takeover shows on watch wrestling the day after, so its nice to have a least a few of the matches. Shame they never released the Takeovers on DVD.


Edit - Surprised I wasn't turtled writing all that out. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's a Phantomas miracle.

- Now, watch as I get ninja'd typing this post.

- Should know that I also picked up the Best of NXT.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is used to getting ninja'd
- As a timeless entity can see all possible futures
- Has an alter dedicated to Clea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Me:










- Fan of the good Black Christmas.

- Probably appreciates MEW in the remake.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Appreciates some TAY songs









- Should know that we appreciate MEW in anything

- Is ready to Rumble this Sunday


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its still unclear to me who MEW is, or why people are so interested. 

Hey Dolorian. Happy to see you've become a regular.

Has been and will be turtled a lot in this thread.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mary Elizabeth Winstead, the greatest actress of all time (this week).

- I used to think she was underappreciated, but it seems like internet dorks have nothing but love for her.

-She's been in a LOT of straight trash, but she's usually pretty darn good. Check her out in Fargo (season 3), 10 Cloverfield Lane, and Smashed. 

Or don't.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Surprised that he didn't got ninja'd

* I took a 2 hour nap tbf, maybe that's why :lol

* Watches pirate streams :lol

PHANTOM*



Doctor Phantom said:


>


*Is Peyton champion with Asuka, Becky and Charlotte jobbing to her in any of those futures?

* I am a MEW fan because she is hot af :shrug

* And she was good in the few movies I've seen her in*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Had a nap

Mentioned her. Another scar for you.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is giving scars left and right
- We are happy to see them become a regular on this thread as well
- Probably sad that this seems to be Victoria's last year wrestling


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Tifa forever.

- Digs that FFX.

- Bows before the Queen.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** There is hope :yay:woo:dance

* That's one more future than I've expected

* Bows down to the Empress*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

-









- Probably wishes that Peyton did her NXT entrance on the main roster

- Looking forward to Peyton getting a run with the women's title


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posted a Peyton gif

Should know it's Phantom's birthday tomorrow

Have a pic of Bella Hadid


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*DOLORIAN

* Has posted so much Peyton lately that makes me believes that he likes her, at least a little bit :yay

* Or he likes me, which is also cool :aryep

* He wants to see this after this year's Mania










NOSTALGIA

* Had lunch at the same time I was having breakfast

* Posted Bella Hadid :bjpenn

* Probably not happy with Dolorian posting Peyton :lauren*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Happy that Peyton becomes champ in one possible future. 

- In that future, hideous lobster/human hybrids have conquered the world.

- Should know that Peyton is over with the Lobster Men.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I just read "Peyton is over" :ciampa

* Changed sig recently

* Still the same avi*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- With Lobster Men.

- Peyton is queen of the Lobster People.

- Long live Queen Peyton.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Posted ratings for Becky

- Likes tennis

- Doesn't care who wins the Women's Royal Rumble

EDIT

Phantom

- Talking about some Lobster People

- Watched Lacey Evans's segment on Raw 

- Listened to at least one Poets of the Fall song. Should listen more.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was phantom'd and I apologize profusely

- Loves Charlotte "The Tornado" Flair.

- Wants her to win the Rumble..

Future Lobster People love Peyton Royce.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Recently changed his profile picture. :tucky 

Has a very interesting signature. :benson 

Is pulling for Asuka to retain the WWE Smackdown Woman's Championship. :fact*_


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows I am not sad at Victoria's retirement. She's done it all, 19 years is a hell of a career and she left the business on her own terms!

BtheSlayer old buddy old pal.

Oh and I saw Peyton being mentioned.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*One of Zrc's homies from the streets. 

Posted a Mustafa gif. :lmao

Knows the real deal and doesn't give a damn about other's opinions on it. *_


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Does not respect the Queen of the Lobster People.

- Does respect Victoria, knows she had a kickass career.

- Will use the Scar gif again. #PhantomPredicts

Slayer:

- Ninja'd me.

- Red till he's dead.

- Fellow :asuka fan.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

First WWE Women's Street Fight match?... Check.

First WWE Women's Steel Cage match? ... Check. 

First TNA Knockouts First Blood Match?... Check.


Knows I'm using the Scar gif a lot :lmao


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

A z in his name?... Check

An r in his name?... Check

A c in his name?... Check


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Making his/her/its presence known in this section.

- Supports the GOAT of GOATs. :asuka

- Thinks Vanille can :goaway.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lover of many things.

Like Blondie and French Bird and Aubrey and Kate and Clea and Strange and Elvira and Universal Monsters and Hammer Horror and Shock Treatment and Magik and Siouxsie Sioux.

Me if Victoria shows up on Sunday.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Seems to love the Lion King
- Probably won't be a fan of the new version
- Is also puzzled with how WWE does not uses Victoria


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Sorry.

- Will dance like an utter looney if Victoria shows up.

- Master of Lion King gifs.

D:

- Ninja'd me.

- Jill fan. :anna

- Cammy is their favorite SF character. :hmm


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

-Will be getting Resident Evil 2 Remake?
-Insinuated I could be an "it"
-Should know I don't look like this


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

One of my main friends on the chatbox. 

Loves Asuka like I do. 

Been here for almost 2 years.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cobra:

- "It"... not "Itt."

- He has two in his name.

- I reject your joke. :goaway

Slayer:

- Ninja'd me.

- NOT IN RED. :O

- Will edit?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The same chatbox that thinks I'm a twat apparently :lmao

Would've enjoyed the Faith movie. 

But didn't happen because we can't have nice things.


Phantom
Turtled
I can't be mad at you.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So much ninja-ing.

- Should know that the chatbox is a less-awesome version of this thread.

- He ain't missing much.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

-Nitpicking extra letters 
-Probably a big Adam's Family fan
-Yes I left the other d out on purpose

:Taylor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Trying to trigger me.

- Succeeded. :fuckthis

- Plays the video games.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** The kind of people Peyton will rule with a kind heart and an iron fist










* Knows that this will be me if Peyton eliminates someone :krillin3

* Knows that zrc will use the Scar gif now that I have mentioned Peyton*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Got triggered

- Loves Cleange

- Phantom of the Games section

EDIT

- Ninja

- There's only way to make zrc stop using the Scar GIF

- Don't mention Peyton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Had to edit his post.

- Is cool with most of our obsessions...

- ...but Peyton fills him with an intense, burning rage.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> * Knows that zrc will use the Scar gif now that I have mentioned Peyton*













Da Phantom
We all wuv the Phantom
All hail our glorious Queen Magik!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Like a record, baby.

- BANNED FROM THIS THREAD:

- Peyton Talk, Clea Talk, Jive


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Thread starter making some rules :bjpenn

- I like the first rule :anna

- I don't mind you talking about Clea though


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Okay.

- Just Peyton talk and jive.

- Long live Phantom.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** No Peyton talk :sadbecky

* Just Peyton pics then :aryep

*







































*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You mentioned Peyton before you posted those. 

- You broke the two rules.

- BANISHED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** So, just pics then? Cool

*

























* Less than 12 hours until his birthday here :mark:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Banished.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> ** No Peyton talk :sadbecky
> 
> * Just Peyton pics then :aryep
> 
> ...


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Not a Peyton fan
Clearly doesn't like all the good things
zrc stands for Zelina's Really Cute?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It doesn't stand for that.

- Should know that I'm changing my usertitle. 

- Doesn't hate Yuffie. :yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Zelina's really cute
Zebra raccoon camel
Zack Ryder's cock


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

-Changing his user title again
-Probably changing his sig again

...and his avy

zrc
Zebra
Refrigerator
Cat


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Fellow metal fan
- Also appreciates the greatness of Chelsea Wolfe
- Has been on the forum for more than a year


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

-Taylor Fan
-Knows Rust in Peace is a masterpiece
-Will probably like this pic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D:

- Chelsea Wolfe is groovy.

- Epic Epica fan.

- Pulp Fiction is their #1.

The Cobra:

- Ninja'd me.

- Will not stand for slander against Toni Storm.

- Metal on metal, it's what they crave.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I am confusing him with Black Cobra

* And with that guy who wants to bang Asuka

* You Asuka fans all look alike :bunk*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Also knows the greatness of Chelsea Wolfe 
Changed their user title.. Barely









Mordecay:

Can't think of anything
Have a Peyton gif instead


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Apparently uses the chatbox


Should know I rarely appear in there


Unlike Phantom who is too scared to pop up


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cobra:

- Just enough.

- Thinks that this site needs more Asuka gifs/smilies and is damn right.

- Not here for that Carmella.

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know that I have nothing to say.

- I would just ramble about Clea.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should pop up when Tyrion is having a rant about Asuka so you can least defend him :lol 


Knows it's hard to rib Phantom 


Knows it's very easy to rib Nostalgia :armfold


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Rambles about Clea :lauren

* Rambles about Magik :lauren

* Should ramble about Kairi more often :anna

NOSTALGIA

* Was asking for something for his birthday

* I would get him an X-Men comic book... for reasons

* Is right, he is easy to rib*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Should know Phantom got triggered earlier ointandlaugh
Should also know he started banishing people :sadbecky
Digs Metallica

Mordecay:

Thinks all Asuka fans look alike
Doesn't stand with The Man
Only types in green text in here


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Where are the Yuffie gifs?

- Banished.

- Phantom has spoken.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Making unreasonable demands
Banished me
Becoming a dictator

:sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Only uses the Strange banished gif for me roud

* Should know that this is dumbest thing I have read this year so far, at least wrestling related


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088604117608681472
* Back to Kate avi

COBRA

* Has nothing on me

* Has joined me in the land of the vanished

* Becoming a regular*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cobra:

- You will respect your queen.

- Going mad with power is :banderas.

- Still banished.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Will :sadbecky :fuckthis :no if that happens.

- Asuka retaining, tho. I like that.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not the first time I've seen somebody come up with that scenario.


Meh. I'm feeling lazy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Feeling lazy.

- Good man.

- Effort is dumb.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Just put a new entity on their avatar
- Slightly changed their user title
- Is definitely up to something


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Phantom is one mysterious man

- Excited for the Rumble :woo

- Listens to metal \m/


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Man?

- Poets of the Fall is his favorite ROCK band.

- Megadeth is his favorite METAL band?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I know metal is a sub-genre of Rock

- And I'm not one of those guys who says metal is different

- I just want to get a point across that I like both Megadeth and Poets of the Fall :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Da fuq is that sig?

* Wouldn't mind seeing that the tweet I posted comes true if it means that Asuka will retain :lauren

* Is loving his power, thank god he is not a mod

EMERALD

* Hates my biggest and best obsession

* Likes my other obsessions

* Have some prime Paige then
















*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ef:

- Point made.

- Likes both.

- Clea > Peyton?

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Needs to watch the Mr. Vampire movies, read up on jiangshi. 

- Peyton > Clea :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Clea > Peyton, yes

- Has a funny sig

- And a cool avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- A night with Mademoiselle Guillotine > Peyton?

- Never wants Charlynch to stop hugging.

- Approves of aige.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Would like an Asuka and Clea tag team
- Wrote notes for the House of The Devil (good stuff)
- Is attacking this thread relentlessly


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- They'd be unstoppable.

- Knows that I don't know when to stop posting.

- Good stuff indeed. 


Bye-bye.

Post something good.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Ok

* Posting something good

*















*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'll allow 'em.

- Both of 'em.

- Goodbye for realsies. Stay sick. 










Post Magik.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has left

* Never really leaves

* Magik*









*
I see you Phantom*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that while we are not necessarily inside the Venus Fly Trap we think Peyton is alright

- Enjoyed the recent Payton spam

- Will lead a riot to WWE headquarters if they eliminate Payton right away from the Rumble


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't dislike Peyton like most people here roud

* Not looking forward to the new "Diva Search" like reality show

* More so since it is from the same producers that make ToTal Divas, Total Bellas and The Kardashians*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> * Not looking forward to the new "Diva Search" like reality show
> 
> * More so since it is from the same producers that make ToTal Divas, Total Bellas and The Kardashians*


Are you kidding?
That sounds like even worse shit
And who the fuck watches this shit anyway?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Detests the Supergirl TV series
- Still a huge fan of the character
- Has been attacking the Trump thread lately


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Used to perform wrestling finishers on food.

- Fan of many video game characters... but Tifa is their main gal.

- Loves Black Widow... mostly because of ScarJo.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Are you kidding?
> That sounds like even worse shit
> And who the fuck watches this shit anyway?





> WWE is teaming up with Bunim-Murray Productions – the company behind Total Bellas, Total Divas and “Keeping up With The Kardashians” – to find the next female Superstar who has what it takes to go toe-to-toe with the likes of Ronda Rousey, Sasha Banks and Becky Lynch.
> 
> Casting is underway for a forthcoming reality show that will document the search for the next great female competitor.


https://www.wwe.com/article/female-superstar-reality-show?sf206627527=1

*PHANTOM

* Is back

* Mayu sig

* Still no Kairi :sadbecky*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom...

- Has been changing avatars faster than Big Show changes alignments

- Has been on the forums or a year now

- Should be confident that their Empress will retain this Sunday


Mordecay...

- Really fast ninja

- Not a fan of Becky

- Enjoys the Peyton appreciation on the thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm never THAT confident.

- Toni Storm fan.

- Seems to prefer blondes, must be a gentleman.



Mayu or Kairi?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is correct in that we prefer blondes

- Should know we are unfamiliar with the Mayu entity

- Performs magic tricks in their sleep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :O 

You have homework, D.






- I have fallen asleep backstage a few times. Not a joke.

I miss magic. :sadbecky

- More Mayu:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I too prefer blonds
Had a gif of a chinese vampire as a sig
Now has a Japanese wrestling event


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Has been on the forums for almost 10 years

- Donna Troy fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that virus preferring blondes is not surprising.

- Tried having a wrestling avatar for a day... wasn't for them.

- Loves Melancholia... the movie.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Maybe they'll enjoy the retro style of Blood Ceremony and the greatness of Alia O'Brien?






- Likely has a huge comic book collection

- Has a favorite magic trick they like to perform


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Loves them blondes

* No wonders bows down to the Queen

* And is a Swiftie*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- His sig quote reminds me of this song:






(Yes, that's Kate.)

- Quitting just ain't his schtick. 

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Kairi is the John Cena of the Womens Division

* Should know that Kairi is so cute that even that guy Bryan Alvarez, who works with Meltzer and hates most things WWE, called Kairi "the cutest person he has ever seen besides his family"

* Should know that the phrase on my sig came from a guy called Samuel Beckett, but I actually took it from a tennis player called Stannislas Wawrinka, who has a funny story. He is from Switzerland, he has always been talented, but he always has been under the shadow of Federer, until one day he finally put his shit together, changed his coach and got that tattoo and won 3 Grand Slams after that. He said that quote inspired him*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Explained the origin of his sig quote.

-May it continue to inspire him.

- Wants me to rock a Kairi sig and/or avi. But Mayu...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Kairi>Mayu

* Kairi>Asuka

* Peyton>Kairi

Good night Phantom*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodnight.

- Enjoy being wrong. :anna

- Merry Phantomas. :woo :dance


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning/evening all.

You have one job tomorrow wwe. Don't let me down.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Killed the thread.

Just had an 8 woman gauntlet on 2k. And Becky eliminated Asuka, boooooo!

Alexa eliminated Nia booooooo!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hates VelGOAT :goaway
Wants his girl to show up in the Rumble. Wants my girl to stay away :sadbecky
Preparing for February's rankings


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** One of the few who wants to see the IIconics win at the Chamber roud

* Wouldn't mind seeing Becky win the mens Rumble :lauren

* Not sure what are his favorite male wrestlers since he always talks about the women, I guess Becky counts since she is "the Man" :beckylol*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that we'd go with the IIconics winning the tag titles if it meant they'll keep Sasha away from Bayley by sending one into a different show

- Probably is not aware that Phantom is a timeless entity

- Is the Top General of the Peyton Army


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Also wants the IIconics as tag champions, although for different reasons. It still counts :anna

* Loved the scene of Scarlett and the banana :curry2

* Probably looking forward to her in ring debut in Impact*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves making Becky man jokes :lauren



Hoping either of The IIconics last more than a minute in the Rumble :beckylol



Is whored out on rep and knows my reps are the best :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She already had her in ring debut on Xplosion months ago. 

The Iiconics aren't going anywhere near those belts. I did give them the divas belt on 2k though. Looked good around Peyton. Looked repugnant around the other one. 

Oh and you mentioned her again.










Turtled by Nostalgia
Chatted to a Russian
Declared his feelings to a Pole.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Said that Peyton looked good with a title around her waist roud

* Will never stop using that Scar gif

* Buys everything when it is on sale, smart man, I do the same with my groceries :anna*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope Scar is here to stay.

Buys things on sale.

Has a leaky roof (I think)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ain't ever gonna stop usin' Scar!

- Appreciates the eternal majesty of Debbie Harry.

- Merry Phantomas!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Since Scar is here to stay...










* Should know that every time there is an Axxess I end up jealous af of all the people who get to meet the IIconics

* Should know that I lol'd at the fact that it seems like the Rumble Axxess is not selling all that well, they canceled Drew's VIP session for no reason (I imagine poor ticket sales) and they started to add rare VIP sessions and Q&As with HHH, Steph and Shane, they are getting desperate

PHANTOM

* MERRY PHANTOMAS YOU LOVELY GHOUL!!!!! :hb:dance

*









*







*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That ain't green.

- Change is scary.

- Got phantom'd on Phantomas. roud


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Happy Saturday. One year closer to immortality.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









--









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know they did lip sync for your legacy on drag race last night to You Spin Me Round 

Both of them were absolute dog shit.

It offended me.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Says one thing
- Sometimes
- Used to quote us*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yep used to quote in most threads.

Can't be bothered anymore :lmao

Afternoon metalman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Getting lazy.

- We all are.

- Quotes are dumb.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows if something happens tomorrow, I won't be online on Monday. 

I know if Asuka loses her belt, he and Tyrion will spend the next two months moaning about it. 





Disgrace.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- There will be SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much bitching if she loses that belt. :fact

- Knows that mine will be in the form of Aubrey Plaza gifs.

- Prepared for the saltiness.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Will bitch if Asuka loses the title tomorrow

* Will use Aubrey gifs

* Will have cake tonight*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*Asuka will not lose on Sunday so there will be no bitching

*Actually admitted that they would fire Kairi Sane

*You couldn't honestly fire this face


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that there will be bitching from me if she wins, because it won't be clean and she'll still be a paper champion.

If she loses the title there won't be because I'll just stop watching.

Knows I would have no issue firing Kairi Sane if I was in a position where the other two choices were people I cared about.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cobra:

- Making me feel guilty.

I'M SO SORRY, KAIRI!! YOU WERE UP AGAINST THE GOATS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sadbecky

- Gah! She's so precious!

- What have I done...

Tyrion:

- Ninja'd me.

- Will bitch if Asuka doesn't win clean.

- Would have no issue firing Kairi, heartless monster.

I'm leaving in a few. Stay groovy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Knows I would have no issue firing Kairi Sane if I was in a position where the other two choices were people I cared about.


Apparently you're the same way.

I am pretty heartless, that's fair. I'm one of the only people who gets irrationally angry at people getting over. I shouldn't be.

Cares about Kairi Sane far more than I do.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is correct... but I felt really bad about it. :sadbecky.

- Knows that I'm still here and I need to fix that.

-DCAU fan until the day he dies.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

TYRION:

*Likes the Hitman games, great series.

*Will definitely have a right to complain if Asuka doesn't win clean. (But I think she will)

*Heartless monster

PHANTOM:

*Ninja'd me

*Feeling guilty about firing Kairi

*YOU SHOULD!

:sadbecky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks Asuka will beat the woman who's winning the WrestleMania main event clean.

Apparently you've learned nothing about Asukas booking under Vince McMahon.

Is a fellow fan of Agent 47 and his various methods of murder.

Also probably thinks Asuka is the GOAT. I certainly hope so, we need more of us.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Okay, last one. I promise. 

- Damn right about that last one.

- We should form a league or something.

#AsukaisGOAT :fact


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I mean this forum does have groups. We can always make one. We'll discuss it when you return. #AsukaisGOAT


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Worships the Empress of Tomorrow 

Hitman fan

Appreciates the greatness of Simone Simons


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*Loves that Taylor Swift

*Keeping it modest by not having a sig 

*Was disappointed that I fired his queen


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> Worships the Empress of Tomorrow


Let's not call it worship. I only worship Jesus Christ. 

I do love the absolute fuck out of Asuka, though. She's our greatest celebrity, living or dead. :asuka

Knows Charlotte is no good.

Knows Asuka is incredibly good beyond anyone else.

Is a cobra.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Religious

Nerd

Pessimist (with wrestling at least, I have no idea if he is with regular life)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I usually expect my other interests to be pretty good, but generally, yeah. There's not much use for optimism with the world we live in.

Is very happy with WWE right now, because he's lucky enough to have the same 2 favourite wrestlers as the general WWE fanbase does. 

Likes Bryan more than Becky, which I'll at least agree with him on.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I usually expect my other interests to be pretty good, but generally, yeah. *There's not much use for optimism with the world we live in.*
> 
> Is very happy with WWE right now, because he's lucky enough to have the same 2 favourite wrestlers as the general WWE fanbase does.
> 
> Likes Bryan more than Becky, which I'll at least agree with him on.


That's not a good way to think man. When you think of all the problems so many people in the world have to go through, people who live under dictatorships, people who are living with terminal illnesses, people who are living in poverty, it makes me think about how lucky I am. Waking up every day is not guaranteed, so make the best of it. Plus, Endgame is probably gonna be lit, so... 

Probably thinks I am a self righteous preachy hippy now lol

I am not, I do think people should be positive though. THE POWER OF POSITIVITY


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

And when that day comes, I'll be happy I don't have to wake up again. Have a cripplingly loud ringing in your left ear every second of every day for 2 straight years and see how positive it is.

Regardless, the world sucks and it's only gotten worse in the last couple. Society today is just intolerable.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Sorry to hear that, man. Hope it eases up 

Not a fan of The Planet's Champion :no:

Was disappointed by RDR2 :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TYRION

* Got irrationally mad at me for choosing to fire Asuka over the Colons and Dana Brooke :lol

* He is right, I made I mistake about it: I should have pushed Dana and Turn the Colons

* Fellow pessimistic at life :anna

SAYWHATAGAIN

* Thinks I am a good poster 5% of the time roud

* When I am not doing this










* Optimistic :goaway*


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I don't know what Meltzer was talking about, I think she looks hotter now than when she was in NXT.

Ignore me and do the 3 things BS about Mordy, I just wanted to mention how hot Peyton looks there.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

thinks this is a place to mention how hot his favourite female wrestlers are

doesn't understand how fucking hot asuka is

asuka is so hot especially when she's all shouty in Japanese omg I would pay to be fucked like that I need to go to Japan and meet a hot angry shouty Japanese woman


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

^^
I think you just became my new favourite poster.

Ignore me do him ^^ I'm going out anyway have a good night :dance2


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

asuka's magnificent cock-swaddling thighs said:


> thinks this is a place to mention how hot his favourite female wrestlers are
> 
> doesn't understand how fucking hot asuka is
> 
> asuka is so hot especially when she's all shouty in Japanese omg I would pay to be fucked like that I need to go to Japan and meet a hot angry shouty Japanese woman


told me to fuck off in the mafia section

at least I've never ragequit a Mafia game by asking someone else to vig me which you have (Bleach 2) 

yeah you like Asuka but do you appreciate her eyes? both when she's being cute and when she's being threatening


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

V. Skybox said:


> told me to fuck off in the mafia section
> 
> at least I've never ragequit a Mafia game by asking someone else to vig me which you have (Bleach 2)
> 
> yeah you like Asuka but do you appreciate her eyes? both when she's being cute and when she's being threatening


Wow I feel like you've been waiting a long time to get this shit off your chest.

Faux-rage-quitting is a legitimate tactic though I'm not going to pretend I even slightly remember this particular exchange. People really do overestimate the amount of attention I pay to the game as scum or town. 

Also, I've told a lot of people to fuck off in mafia. I understand it mist have been a pivotal moment for you in your mafia career, but for me it was just another Tuesday.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

asuka's magnificent cock-swaddling thighs said:


> Wow I feel like you've been waiting a long time to get this shit off your chest.
> 
> Faux-rage-quitting is a legitimate tactic though I'm not going to pretend I even slightly remember this particular exchange. People really do overestimate the amount of attention I pay to the game as scum or town.
> 
> Also, I've told a lot of people to fuck off in mafia. I understand it mist have been a pivotal moment for you in your mafia career, but for me it was just another Tuesday.


Are those supposed to be the three things? Just wondering

Trying to be light hearted

Uh I guess you used to be called FUN! that one time and you called yourself "the man who killed TDL" while I have no memories of TDL aside from murmurings in the chatbox while I was trying to talk football


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ASUKA GUY

* Plays Mafia

* Wants to do nasty things to Asuka

* Seems more of a pervert than me :O

SKYBOX

* Velvet Sky fan

* Seems to be an ass man

* Rarely posts here*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Was ninja'd

- Always posts in their trademark green

- Always has a sexy Peyton sig


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> *.*


- Should probably be told that I'm posting here more because I feel more free, in a way

- Should also check reps

- Seems nice, should play Mafia

Dolorian:

- Finds colour based typing too tiresome, like me

- I have that face blindness, is that supposed to be Taylor Swift in your avatar

- Possibly named after a shitty car immortalised by a great film


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that the name is after the doom metal band Dolorian, not the movie

- Also appreciates Velvet Sky

- Is correct that it is Swift in the avatar


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that the only Dolorian I know besides you is the porn actress :lol

* Probably watching Takeover

* Probably thinks that Charlotte and Mandy are the 2 hottest women on the roster*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thought I went to sleep :nah2


Knows many porn actresses. No surprise there.


Have a pic of your favourite girl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This thread got weird.

- I'm going to dinner and the theatre with my best gal.

- Post MEW or Doctor Strange.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Have a good time Phantom 


Should know I'm concerned with the arthritis-like symptoms I get in my hands from a few hours of gaming now. It never used to happen. That combined with the occasional raging and general lethargic feeling and low mood I have when I game makes me think I should just quit altogether. It just seems it has more of a negative effect on me than a positive effect now. Some people remain gamers for life, others grow out of it eventually. I think I might be the latter.


Should know I might be pulling an all-nighter. I say might because I drunk a can of Monster only one hour ago so there's no chance of me sleeping now. :side:


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Should really take better care of themselves

Makes me think of someone else in another forum called Nostalgia

Also reminds me of a game called Nostalgia


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know it's hard to care when you're at an all-time low mentally 

Should know I have this username on a few different forums, but I'm currently inactive on them 

Should specify which forum he was referring to :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is in a down mood :sadbecky

* I would post things you like, but I don't want to clear my search history after it

* Have some Carmella then*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posted a lot of Carmella
She's not bad in those
Knows porn actresses


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Liked the Carmella pics

* Prefers blondes

* Makes an exception for Peyton... I mean, who wouldn't?
*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *
> I would post things you like, but I don't want to clear my search history after it
> *


Or you could just post photos of hot women :eyeroll

Posted Carmella

Posted Peyton.........again


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Sorry to hear that, man. Hope it eases up
> 
> Not a fan of The Planet's Champion :no:
> 
> Was disappointed by RDR2 :shrug


It won't, there's no cure. All I can do is hope for an early death.

Wants Mordy to post photos of hot women.

Doesn't type in bold green.

Probably didn't watch Takeover.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Will not be satisfied with the outcome of Asuka/Becky unless Asuka gets a clean win

- Like Kratos, keeps his expectations low to avoid disappointment

- Iron Maiden fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Seems to have Swift gifs when he needs them

* Doesn't see the hype on Bianca either

* Thought her selling was trash during most of the match*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolorian

- Could be celebrating in 24 hours :woo

- Likes Taylor Swift

- One of the nicest members of WF

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja

- Fan of Adam Cole, not Michael Cole

- Misses aige on SmackDown


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Could also be celebrating with us soon 

- Is also one of the nicest members around here

- Closing in on on 3k posts, wooo!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is a nice member :anna


Mostly because he doesn't rib me like others do 


Knows if you find someone attractive who is trans that doesn't mean you don't find real women attractive. The idea that I'm not into real women anymore is the worst running joke in this thread. :side:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that the SJWs would call them transphobic for distinguishing between trans women and real women

- Apparently seems to find some trans women attractive (not judging, to each their own), but we do agree that someone could find both attractive

- Regular poster on the keep a word, change a word thread


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Likes nice "members" :beckylol

* Not surprising

* Still stalks, I mean, follows the DJ's every move on social media :eyeroll

DOLORIAN

* Ninja turtled me

* Back being a regular here :anna

* Looking forward to his queen winning the rumble tomorrow

*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm only keeping up with the interesting developments. It's becoming slightly more apparent that she might not be who she says she is and other people are accusing her of catfishing.


Even if she was fake and was using someone's else photos, whoever that girl is in the photos, she's hot. Just imagine if she was catfishing all this time with photos of a real girl. You would of all been trolled these last 5 months. :lmao 


Should know I don't really care at this point and I doubt I'll interact with her again. 




Dolorian said:


> - Should know that the SJWs would call them transphobic for distinguishing between trans women and real women


I would refer to them as just women, but there's no chance of acceptance with this crowd. Still, calling them trans women is better than ''man'' ''mutant'' and other derogatory words people have used in this thread to describe transgender individuals. It's not surprising for WF though. :shrug.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

WAR!

WAR!

WAR!

Now now, you know the mutie thing was a gimmick. 

Mord just beat it to death.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know it's a incredibly rare moment that we're talking at 4am zrc


My dumbass should go to sleep 


However that is difficult because the caffeine has not worn off so I'm still slightly wired :side:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Too many monster drinks?

Indeed it is rare, you're usually zonked out at this point. 

Is it hammering it down where you are? Rained all night here.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Seems like he's gotten catfished

* Maybe that's why he is awake this late

* Should know that me and some friends of an online mobile game got catfished once :lol

ZRC

* Morning zrc

* Should know that Shayna/Bianca sucked, although not as much as everyone expected :shrug

* Is raining where he lives*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It is indeed raining a lot here. Weather forecast is also rain all day for Sunday. Yay. :no:


Should know I just didn't give a shit yesterday and I was gaming and.. bad combination. 


Knows I'll pay for it in about 6 hours time when I'll feel like a walking zombie.



Mordy:

Always jumps to conclusions. :side:

She might not be. 

Even if she was it's not like she really catfished me because I wasn't sad enough to give her money like other guys have. I barely interacted her with and just used her pics on here, that was all.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's raining where he is.

Was gaming yesterday.

Will feel like a walking zombie.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nostalgia
Does like the jokes of being into trans women
Had to much caffeine
Drink some green tea. It will bring you down

Tyrion Lannister
Is the Hitman
Knows what to call things
Asuka fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Apparently is gonna give up playing videogames

* I gave up a couple of years ago, but mostly because of health reasons... and other obsessions :side:

* Should know that there apparently has been some shooting near my house, at least I've heard some gunshots, so if I don't log in tomorrow means I am probably injured or dead :lol

VIRUS

* Didn't thought much about the Peyton pics I posted :sadbecky

* Wants a Donna Troy spinoff series

* Maybe with an actual, well written Supergirl*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Be alert

- Be safe

- Post tomorrow


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gave up video games because he was spending too much time masturbating. WTF. Don't do it that often.

Heard gunshots, but he'll be fine.

Knows I could never give up gaming. It's one of my vices.

EDIT -

Charlotte fan.

Becky fan.

Will be happy tomorrow.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a strange relationship with videogames. I'll go a while playing the shit out of games then go months without even powering the consoles up. 

Better get his Asuka win tonight. 

Doesn't care for the rest.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I don't care about a win, I care about a clean win. A win means nothing to me.

Should know that they're never doing that clean win.

Should know that if Asuka loses to Becky, which she probably will, I'll just stop watching wrestling again.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Nah, I still fap the same amount now than when I was an gamer

* It's mostly a coordination issue that I have, I don't react as fast as I used to

* Negged me recently :lol. Next time use this








*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Confused me with his "other reasons :side:"

Did not neg me as payback, which I expected and would've understood.

Should know that I only did that because we don't have a dislike button, which I would love to have as a feature.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I don't care about reps and negs, they are just green or red dots, I only care about them when someone sends me a hot pic :lol

* Apparently has a constant ringing on his ear, that must suck

* I have weakness on all the left side of my body, those are my coordination issues, it also sucks, but nothing I can do about it :shrug*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

He just made sure his mic was switched off when he spaffed before.

Heard gunshots. Typical Saturday night around here. 

Still posting in green, cause he chose it when the Royce wore it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You have no idea. I would rather be a deaf, blind, castrated amputee with no arms or legs, constant migraines and cancer. I would take your 'coordination issues" in a heartbeat over this shit. It's ruined my life. The sooner I'm dead, the better.

Doesn't care about rep, which he shouldn't. (EDIT - Maybe. I don't know.)

Now knows I'm left handed.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants to die

* Believe, you don't want what I have, probably is not as bad as what you have (at least not right now), but it really is uncomfortable to feel your body literally torn in 2 and each half wants to do something different

* This thread has turned weird, I am going to sleep

Good night guys, we need the Ghoul back from his birthday party to cheer us up*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Of course I don't want what you have, but I would deal with it easier than this. I would rather be in pain than be annoyed to the point where you can't enjoy anything because you can't focus on it.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Has fallen asleep on us.

-Dirty dreams about Peyton no doubt.

-Might let some us know about it when he's back?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Changed his name.

Had to check who he was.

Knows Kofi will do something crafty (it got old after that shit announce chair one) I still think John Morrison's was more fun.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Hopefully pleased with the name change now.

-Knows Morrison could pull off better stunts than Kofi(Agreed)

-Seems to be enjoying 2K19 more than most.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Probably playing RE2.

- Wesker fan.

- Loves :becky.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that Kairi Sane won the NXT female and overall wrestler of the year award, following Asuka doing both the previous year.

Agrees with the decision.

I don't know whether to agree or not. I agree that she's the most charismatic person in NXT, but Gargano had MOTY after MOTY after MOTY.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Io will get it next year. Just cause they're Japanese. 

Overall? Should've gone to Gargano or Ciampa if anybody. 

Not been in to NXT much this year tbh. Its too formulaic now. Plus half the roster won't ever see the light of day on the main roster. And the other half will get buried. So its pointless really.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- My birthday is over and now I'm sad.

- Has a friend named Rachel. 

- Her trampoline is boss.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I fell asleep on that trampoline once. :lmao

His buffday is over and done. 

Seeing as he's old as hell, he doesn't compute them like he used to. 

He's older than Yoda but not quite as white as Gandalfs balls.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> ** Nah, I still fap the same amount now than when I was an gamer
> 
> * It's mostly a coordination issue that I have, I don't react as fast as I used to
> 
> ...












That's the best neg gif for when bums are being irrationally salty about Bryan or Becky. I don't think I have ever negged you, which means that I consider you rational.


Wants to see Victoria

Really doe? she looking old as a grandmotherfucker lately

Probably couldn't give any less of a shit about the mens rumble


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sometimes posts that people should name 3 things about the previous poster instead of him :hayden3


Also didn't care for Becky prior to the heel turn 


Should know I'm wasted :mj2


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Nostalgia said:


> Sometimes posts that people should name 3 things about the previous poster instead of him :hayden3
> 
> 
> Also didn't care for Becky prior to the heel turn
> ...


Only when I don't follow the rules and just post something random

Anyone who says current Becky fans have _always _been Becky fans are full of shit. Respect to the OG's who suffered through the shitty booking, but her fanbase has increased massively. 

At 11 in the morning? WTF were you drinking? I do have a whiskey hangover though, my gf brought McGregor's whiskey back from Ireland :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Honestly I don't hate Becky, I just think she is overrated and I laugh at the reactions from her fans when I criticize her, that's why I keep doing it.

* 2nd person here who admits that has GF :anna

* Ribs on Nostalgia, although not quite as often as I do*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Admits he likes trolling people. Why am I not surprised. :side:

Knows I'm wasted with exhaustion, not alcohol. I've been up all night and I'm doped up on caffeine so I feel a bit out of it right now.

Should know that being single for nearly a year now sucks.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Being single is awesome dude! You can just go round bars and talk shit to girls, if it goes well, perfect! and if it goes bad, it doesn't matter if you embarrass yourself because yo never have to see them again. 

Fuck online dating, you might end up talking to a guy 

Should be proud of me for ignoring the obvious trans joke I could've gone for there


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ha. I'm on the apps to talk to guys! :lmao

Nearly got talked into buying a hideous red sofa.

Is correct, I have no interest in the men's rumble.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Edited his post

* Thinks that Deonna and Mia could be build up after Mania. I mean they could, if they get some personality

* Probably still hasn't watched Takeover*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They pushed Ember who had no personality. So makes no difference. 

Majority of NXTs roster are dull as dishwater in general. 

I get the feeling Kacy Catanzaro will go straight to the main roster.

Haven't watched the Takeover highlights. Nothing I wanna see. Already know my favourite tag team are champs, which was obvious the second they were signed.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Ember at least has a cool moveset and a unique finisher, Mia and Deonna are boring character and in ring wise, and they are not traditionally hot either to get pushed

* Apparently likes the War Raiders :monkey

* Probably not a fan of Harper and Rowan, who basically do the same*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Harper is a better talent than Rowan ever will. But the default setting is to just put them together again.

Lol clearly not watched much Mia. Theres a reason she got sign her chants. 

But then the Iiconics are dogshit in the ring, so you can't judge anyone else on in ring work. And before you even mention Nia and Tamina I KNOW they're dogshit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** They also asked to sign Jazzy and apparently she is trash, at least for what I've read online :shrug

* Mia hasn't impressed me at all in the MYC or in the few matches she has had on NXT

* Should know that this will be the end of the Rumble tonight :lmao










Peyton can't even do a running legscissors :heston*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably laughed at SayWhatAgain's comment earlier :side:


Would want Peyton to eliminate Carmella


But knows it won't happen because Carmella is number 30 and there is no chance in hell of Peyton making it to the end of the Rumble. :beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> ** They also asked to sign Jazzy and apparently she is trash, at least for what I've read online :shrug
> 
> * Mia hasn't impressed me at all in the MYC or in the few matches she has had on NXT
> 
> ...


They have signed Jazzy.

I've seen plenty of her work in the UK over the years. She's not fantastic, but then she doesn't have to be. She's a powerhouse not a flippy flopper. 

I'm not staying up for the Rumble. I know I'm gonna be disappointed so might as well go to bed and watch the highlights when I wake up. Then again I'm awake so early it'll probably still be on. :lmao



They could have the Iiconics hide under the ring during the match like Lawler did.

The one only comes out when the other has entered. 

Then both get eliminated by a double clothesline xD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Apparently hasn't notioced that Peyton actually won the Rumble on that gif

* Peyton could last until Carmella comes out... if she enters from n29 :lol

* Apparenly sad that he has been single for a year. Try 10 :lmao

ZRC

* May wake up to see the Rumble

* I suppose Jazzy will be in NXT UK

* Probably agrees that Sundays are boring*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah, they've got her down for NXT:UK.

Along with Kay Lee Ray.

If they're getting peeps from all across Europe then Viper and Shanna need to he next.

Sundays are extremely boring. 

The Rumble is my show of the year and I have no feelings towards it this year whatsoever.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I won't be watching the Rumble live

Should know I'll try and find a full upload of the show and watch it sometime on Monday. Most PPV's these days I just watch highlights of like the weekly shows but the Rumble is an exception. Always fun to watch Rumble matches. (Y)

Should know when you watch the next day it's sometimes hard to avoid spoilers 




Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> * Apparenly sad that he has been single for a year. Try 10 :lmao
> 
> *


Clearly I have a better approach with women then :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I've been told that my standard for women is very high, like I always go after women way out of my league that's a reason why :lol

* Makes an exception for the Rumble

* Should avoid this thread until he watches it then, because it probably will be full of spoilers*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Loved the simulation where Peyton wins the Rumble

- Has a weakness on their left side which has lead to them not gaming much

- Has been on the forum for almost 5 years


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I actively seek out Rumble spoilers :lmao

I tend to just wiki it.

Then there's that website with the full shows uploaded. And I just watch the parts with the rumbles in.

I *might* watch Sasha/Ronda and Asuka/Becky but doubt I'll bother.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably doesn't believe Mordy's high standards excuse. For 10 years? Cmon. :lmao 


Knows women are creeped out by his massive Peyton shrine in his bedroom and his sex dungeon in the basement.


Should know I'm only really interested in the two Rumble matches and I may skim right through the boring matches.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Again, no basement and my Peyton shrine is online :eyeroll

* I just don't settle with 99% woman :shrug

* It doesn't help that I haven't gone out all that much in the past 10 years, given that I had to take care of my grandparents and now I am used to not go out :ciampa*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I don't settle for them because I've never even met one. :lmao

Though I would love to get with one who looked like DJ. 

Should know I have similar responsibilities so I can relate to your situation. However that is where online dating can help or just getting to know new girls on social media. It's 2019, everyone is online and it's not difficult to meet someone new. It just requires some effort and patience to connect with someone. Ideally the right girl would understand your situation and be supportive.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm glad you don't know about the transexual app. For those who are and for those who like them. 

Subzero abs the ice cream man is still doing the rounds. Only in the UK!

Rains hammering the windows so much it sounds like someone making popcorn.


I'm glad my real friends don't take my advice it usually ends with "I've got some pills for that!" :lmao


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Would you get with a trans who still has a cock tho Nostalgia?

If yes, then you are bisexual. No "transphobia" BS, fucking someone who has a dick is gay. I don't care, leave them to it, free country and that, it's still gay though.

Probably wants Bryan to lose tonight


Fuck sake.

Heel of this thread apparently

Never anything but friendly to me though

I guess twats recognise twats


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:eyeroll 

Of course this thread had to go in this direction. Damn you Mordy.


Should know the weather forecast wasn't accurate here. We had some sun in the morning and it's been cloudy all day. No rain so far, despite it being predicted all day. The wind is mental here though. The downsides of living two minutes from the sea. 


Should know I'm not invested in Bryan's match to even care.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

That wasn't a "No, they have to be post-op"

:hmmmopcorn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** SHould read the posts Nostalgia has made in other threads in this section, he doesn't care if they are post op or not

* Thinks Peyton looks hotter now than when she was back on NXT

* Should know Meltzer liked her more on NXT because he doesn't like boob jobs, unless they are Charlotte's*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Probably has Peyton Royce as the Woman's Royal Rumble in his game. 

One of the Royce marks on here.  

One of a kind personality. :benson*_


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Only gonna be three winners coming out of tonight.

And that's the three who will main event Mania.

We all know who they are.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I think post-op is disgusting. There is no appeal whatsoever. You're just having sex with someone who has mutilated genitals and even the best surgeon in the world can not create a vagina that is as good as the real thing. I just don't understand why anyone would want to hook up with a post-op trans woman. :shrug If you want vagina, have sex with a real woman. 


Was Transdr the app you were referring to? I've heard about it but I would never use it. Talk about weird. 


Should know considering the above posts it might be a good idea to exit this thread now. :buried :bush


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> 
> * Apparenly sad that he has been single for a year. Try 10 :lmao
> ...


Try your whole life

Is leaving the thread for a while
Possibly a wise idea
Doesn't like post-ops


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Is a huge fan of Donna Troy.

Celeb poster regular. 

Probably watches Nina Dobrev's new show on CBS.*_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that the Nina Dobrev show looks like shit

* Would like to hang out with Billie Kay and talk about Buffy all day

* All the women in his sig have won women titles... except for two :sadbecky*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*
> 
> Probably watches Nina Dobrev's new show on CBS.*_


Didn't know she had a new show. Then again, I don't really watch TV anymore


Apparently said show is crap
Its TV, so of course it is
CBS can suck a dick after what they did to Star Trek


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Once again, he is here to call something terrible.

- That is his purpose.

- Yells at clouds.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** First post of the day

* Hopefully you enjoed your birthday

* Have some Kairi that will make you cry


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089310338443489280*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I saw that.

- We do not deserve her.

- She's too pure.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Dude, we fired her :darryl

* We deserve hell

* I was going there anyways, but that pretty much sealed the deal*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't worry. Kairi will be nothing once she gets called up.

They'll screw her over so bad, people will just moan and moan. But she'll still be smiling.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Making fun of poor, pure Kairi

* Sadly, he is not wrong :sadbecky

* First Scar of the day, and wasn't because of Peyton :monkey*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Scar has replaced "Something something _____________ bullcrap."

- Always supplies a healthy amount of pessimism whenever we're too happy.

- Knows that Kairi will never stop smiling.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Prefers Kairi to Mayu.

- Needs more Mayu. She's awesome.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*^^
Ninja'd me

Is a Mayu Iwatani fan. 

Will be watching Asuka vs Becky Lynch tonight. 

@Mordecay ;
Still sporting the green font. :benson

Will be watching the Royal Rumble, Woman's Rumble. 

Is praying that the IIconics gets a tag title run.*_


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd.

- No longer seeing red.

- WF's other IIconics fan.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Fan of Mayu Iwatani 
- Speaks a bit of Japanese
- Wonder if he have visited Japan before*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Playstation avatar


Recently posted in the picture thread 


Is online


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Lazy

* Probably because he is tired

* Should fap and go to sleep :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- "Fap." :lauren

- Rooting for Asuka tonight.

- Because Becky can :goaway.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Praying that Asuka retains her title tonight. 

Has Debby Harry on his avatar. 

Has an amazing signature. *_


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*Fellow Toni Storm fan \m/

*Always posting in his red text

*Slayer of Vampires


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Is a cobra
- With thumbs
- Using computers, nice!*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*Knows Im a cobra born with opposable thumbs

:anna

*Fellow metal fan \m/

*Probably playing RE2 Remake


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Fellow Toni Storm fan

- Fellow metal fan

- Is within a Chamber of Reflection


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Also a Toni Storm fan. 

Knows Charlotte Flair, The Queen will be the work horse of the Rumble. 

Probably wishes Charlotte Flair to win the rumored Queen Of Th Ring. *_


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Dolorian:

*- Metalheads :drose
- Listening to metal, at this point!!!
- Metal Sunday, baby*

BTheVampireSlayer:

*- Ninja'd me
- Ronda fan
- Would love to see Becky win her title again*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*A huge fan of Metal Music. 

Also loves Anime. :banderas

Loves Resident Evil Series. :fact*_


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has the biggest sig on WF

- Looking forward to the Royal Rumble

- Loves Ashley Benson


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

BTheVampireSlayer,

- Should know that we think there shouldn't be a Queen Of The Ring PPV because there is already a Queen

- Has slayed hundreds of vampires

- Is looking forward to Asuka/Becky tonight


emerald,

- Is looking forward to the Tornado Charlotte Flair taking over the Rumble in a few hours

- Fellow supporter of The Queen

- Is looking forward to a Styles/Orton feud


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Crash
Bang
Wallop


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Zero
Royce
Compliments


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

And never will.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Recycles gifs. :lauren

-










-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Also recycles gifs :lauren

*









*









*


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

- Has honestly given up coming up with words
- Would probably like seeing Peyton and/or Kairi do big things in the Rumble
- Will probably be watching the Rumble and not have things to do early on Monday :/


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not one of the regs. :O

- With the mob.

- Velvet Sky fan.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Had a timeless birthday 

- Likes Juri Asuka

- Is performing a bunch of magic tricks so that their Empress wins tonight


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is lucky that their favourites actually get pushed

* Enjoyed Takeover last night, for the most part

* Wouldn't mind seeing T. Swift at Mania one day*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D:

- Should know that I almost posted that fan-art on their wall.

- They beat me to it.

- Confident that Asuka will win. Hope you're right.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knew he would.

- Wasp:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> ** Wouldn't mind seeing T. Swift at Mania one day*


Nah, don't think it would fit. I also don't think WWE could afford her.



Phantom, 

- Prefers the Wasp or Jill?

- Should know that we have seen the future (not the fake ones seen by Strange) and in it Asuka retains tonight. So it has been decreed.

- Gets ninja'd constantly


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

*









*









*









roud

DOLORIAN

* Ninja'd me

* Doesn't want T. Swift at Mania

* Does want Charlotte on the Mania main event*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows that Asuka won both of those first. 










Knows that Kairi probably shouldn't have won overall. At least not for match quality, not with Johnny Gargano around.

I don't have a problem with it, though, and it's kinda cool to see that Japanese stars can make it in NXT, unlike the main roster.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is not a fan of Io

- Prefers power metal to thrash metal

- Wrongly thinks that Asuka is losing tonight


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Why wouldn't she lose? Becky is protected too much, Vince doesn't respect Asuka, and Asuka always loses whenever people expect her to win. I have my guard up.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that my guard is also up.

- Thinks I'm a hipster. :lauren

- Doesn't dig '80s wrestling.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Should know I'm getting paranoid about something that just came up to me about the Rumble
- Would dig Kairi/Io going for the tag belts?
- Floating


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Might like 80s wrestling
Is not a hipster?
Lets hope he's not


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Could well be a Roman King
- Loves Supergirl
- Prefers them blonds


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What's up, Dream? You're scaring me.

- Ninja'd me.

- Damn skippy I like '80s wrestling!

- Loves Supergirl, prefers Wonder Woman.


Sister Death or Sister Magik?

D:

- Ninja'd me.

- Jill or Wasp... :hmm

- Both.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Doctor Phantom said:


> What's up, Dream? You're scaring me.





Doctor Phantom said:


> What's up, Dream? You're scaring me


If my fears end up materializing, things will be grim for either Becky or Asuka fans, or maybe even both. There was this stupid idea thrown around that Becky could win the men's rumble. It started as a bit of a joke, but the supposed ''insider info'' that's been leaking today, has been making me think about the possibility. They didn't refer directly to it, maybe I'm just reading between the lines too much. I even remembered something @Tyrion Lannister said about R-Truth coming out as number 30 in the Women's Rumble, because that's his shtick. Which is something that I definitely can see happening, and it could be used as an ''excuse'' for Becky to come out in the men's Rumble.

That would hinder Becky directly because of the inherent stupidity, and Asuka indirectly because there's no chance she would come out looking good if that's the plan for Becky. Somehow come Rumble time I always care about this stuff, even if I'm tuned out for the rest of the year. The shame is on me, I guess.

---

- All good sister, except for what I wrote above.
- Likes Harley Quinn, apparently. Nice.
- Is secretly The Collector.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that Becky is not winning the Men's Rumble
- Should also know that Asuka is retaining
- Should relax now that they know these things


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Seems to have Rumble predictions
Fancies himself as a wrestling prophet
Wrestle-Damus


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Changed his avatar

Should know we have crazy storm here right now and it's loud as hell 

If this doesn't calm down in the next few hours I won't be able to sleep when I'm already badly sleep deprived fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

virus...

- Changed their avatar just know
- Should know that we just consulted all possible futures with Dr. Strange to know the Rumble outcomes
- Loves that Supergirl


nostalgia...

- Stuck in a storm
- Can't sleep even tho they are sleep deprived
- Huge Bella Hadid fan


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

How many of those futures have the Rumble not suck
Or do anything to hype Wrestlemania
Or make anyone watch to watch Raw


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Changed sig/avi :monkey

* No longer supporting Donna Troy in his avi :sadbecky

* Supporting another Wonder Girl*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Regular in the political threads
And the Celeb section :JLC3
Loves Kara Zor-El


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is back. :dance

- Friends with Panda.

- Very big on A Song of Ice and Fire.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is kissing up to CJ :lauren


Should know I never do that :goaway


Have some pretty eyes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Liar :goaway
Sucks up to me constantly :goaway
Probably staying up for the Rumble :goaway


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't like suck ups
Thinks the Rumble will be trash
When was the last time it wasn't


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*CJ GOAT

* Probably Nostalgia wants to suck you off as well :lmao

* Ignored me :sadbecky

* Wants to see his girl winning any of the 2 matches she will likely be involved in :becky

VIRUS

* Ninja'd me

* Dissapointed at the recent Royal Rumbles

* I liked the 2016 Rumble, the one with HHH and Dean as the final 2 :shrug*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I didn't sleep last night so hell no. :goaway


I also haven't watched a PPV live since 2014. :lmao I'll watch it tomorrow afternoon.


Probably cares about the card more than me






Mordy:


Made a gross comment :goaway


Wouldn't want to know the Twitter of the girl I posted that photo of just now

Should know she has the word banana somewhere in her username :lmao


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Was ninja'd.
- Has his priorities straight.
- The Dream knows you didn't stay long in his realm last night.



Dolorian said:


> - Should know that Becky is not winning the Men's Rumble
> - Should also know that Asuka is retaining
> - Should relax now that they know these things


My rational side does know those things, I just can't help it. I really do expect Asuka to retain whatever happens though, even though she might look bad doing it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* I made a true comment :grin2:

* That person probably has the word banana between its legs :lmao

* Probably sleepy af right now

ONEIROS

* Ninja'd me

* Didn't got ninja'd as usual :monkey

* Starting to talk in the thrid person :lauren. That happens when you hang out with the Phantom too much :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nope I'm not attracted to men :goaway


Should listen to Oneiros, he knows I have my priorities straight. :shrug 


Weirdly I'm not so tired yet. I guess I should turn off the music though.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not attracted to men
.....OK
Not tired yet.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Thinks I'm a suck-up. :lauren

- Should know that I just like all of you. Even you, you wonderful weirdo. :anna

- Not spending enough time in Brother Dream's realm.

Virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Picked Clea over Hardy.

How do I react...

- Spidey > Batman


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Likes things I don't like :goaway
Overuses the fuck outta of that Anna gif :anna
Reminding me TFW isn't around :sadbecky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Likes boobs almost as much as I do
Likes them redheads
Mod of Mods


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ:

- He's here in our hearts and probably achieving great things in the real world. :anna

- Knows I will never get tired of :anna.

- Peace between :asuka marks and :becky stans... even after tonight.

virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Digs that Debbie Harry, has two ears and a heart.

- Fan o' PKD.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I've been raging at Goldeneye the last few days. :lauren


And I think I'll take a break from it and just be content with the fact I completed 16 out of the 20 levels on 00 Agent which is far more than I completed when I last played seriously played the game many years ago. It was also fun to revisit some childhood nostalgia.


The Control, Caverns and Aztec levels can all go to hell though. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Playing Goldeneye.

- What year is this?

- N64s will never go out of style!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

On a CRT TV Phantom! For that authentic 90's gaming experience. 

Should know the old consoles were built to last.

The storm is still raging here. :argh: Oh the joys of living right next to the sea.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well Goldeneye did get remake a few years ago
Not the same, but still
I remember playing it at a middle school X-Mas party. I was good sniper


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that the smart money just came in on Asuka losing the title. fpalm

I'm done with wrestling. 

Moving on.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I stand by what I said, but...

- :fuckthis

- :sadbecky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not even gonna get worked up about it, I'm fucking done. The wrestling business is out of my life. If you want to be miserable about it, go ahead.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm not going to.

- Hope you're still around after tonight.

- Maybe they're wrong...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Unfortunately, I'm addicted to being here, so I'm not going anywhere, but I'm not following this shitbox of a business anymore.

I don't know what I'm gonna do because not talking about it is going to bore me to tears, but I'm not putting up with a burial like this.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** That's the advantage of supporting a jobber, you are always dissapointed, so it really doesn't hurt that much

* #SupportTheIIconics

* An Asuka fans vs Becky fans war at the end of the Rumble wens3*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks a fandom war will end that easy
Is foolishly optimistic
Jobber supporter


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Becky's odds of winning the match are shortening. 

Asuka's odds of "leaving as champion" are the same

It's only wrestling, no need to get upset lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- PEACE AMONG GEEKS, SUCKERS!!!

- We'll just have to wait and see...

- I'm not watching tonight, so let me know if/when I should be angry. :anna


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Easy to say for you, your 2 favourites get everything handed to them on a silver platter. Never had to have any talent a god damn day of their lives.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Thinks a fandom war will end that easy
> Is foolishly optimistic
> Jobber supporter


*I think you misunderstood what I said, a war between those fanbases will begin when the Rumble ends

PHANTOM

* You probably will see spoilers around here

* Me complaining about the IIconics lasting 5 seconds

* Hopefully Asuka can carry Becky to a decent match without weapons involved :anna

TYRION

* Takes wrestling way too seriously

* Depressed

* Posted that Asuka also won 2 awards last year, should know that the 3 years they have been doing the NXT awards a japanese wrestler has won overall wrestler of the year and male/female award (Nakamura in 2016, Asuka in 2017, Kairi in 2018). However, this was the only award that was truly deserved
























*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> *I think you misunderstood what I said, a war between those fanbases will begin when the Rumble ends
> 
> PHANTOM
> 
> ...


Im filled with Pizza right now and its making me sleepy as all hell. Can't read well apparently

Still optimistic about the Rumble
Its a trap
You must escape


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- There is no escape.

- Changed his look.

- Maybe I should...

Any avi/sig suggestions?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*VIRUS

* I have nothing better to watch :shrug

* And, as always, if it sucks, shitting about it here is always fun

* I miss pizza :sadbecky

PHANTOM

* Kairi/Peyton

* Kairi/MEW

* Or just Peyton :grin2:*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Misses pizza
Why?
On a diet? Allergies?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** It's expensive here :lol

* We just eat it in special occasions

* Probably waiting to the premiere of Doom Patrol in February*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No Peyton.

- Full of pizza.

- I will be tonight.

- Fellow Darkman fan. :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> *I think you misunderstood what I said, a war between those fanbases will begin when the Rumble ends
> 
> PHANTOM
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I can't read that. What does that say, jobber team of the year? Team that's never won a title of the year? Team that's never won a match of the year?

Asuka didn't deserve overall wrestler of the year? This is why nobody takes your opinion seriously, Mordy. You have to start understanding the business. 

Should know I'm not watching Doom Patrol.

Or Titans.

Or whatever other low rent show DC has on. Call me when they make a Batman show that has some funding behind it and they commit to it.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not a fan of DC shows
Most of them do suck
Hates the wrestling business


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should also hate wrestling.

Likes Supergirl, the character.

Always has Supergirl artwork.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Easy to say for you, your 2 favourites get everything handed to them on a silver platter. Never had to have any talent a god damn day of their lives.


I get that you're upset, and i'm not going to argue with you. Come on though, dude. Daniel Bryan and Becky Lynch, handed everything? You know that's not true. Becky literally has about 4 PPV wins in her entire WWE career. They actively tried to kill Bryan's popularity several times. 

Wants to see Peyton win the rumble

The reaction would probably make it worth it

Wants a FAN WAR between Asuka and Becky fans

EDIT - 
Dreading tonights PPV

Should probably stop watching WWE

Recommended The Cine-Files, which I am planning to listen to in work next week (Y)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes, handed everything. Asuka hasn't accomplished a god damn thing, meanwhile these two hacks have main evented WrestleMania and won multiple world titles despite having the charisma of Lance Storm. Actually, that's not even fair to Lance, he's more entertaining on these Observer shows than either of them have ever been.

I'm done. I don't want to talk about it. I hate this business and I'm not gonna get dragged into an argument about it. Bryan SUCKS, Becky SUCKS, wrestling sucks. Talk to me about End Game or something so I can regain my sanity.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Should know I don't have a reason to hate wrestling. Just WWE
Hates hacks in the main event
Roman Reigns must of been hell for you


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It was less brutal than this, since it didn't affect Asuka. 

Stop talking wrestling to me. I have to quit. There's plenty of other things to discuss.

Doesn't have a reason to hate wrestling. Just WWE. Well, I don't watch any other wrestling.

Probably hopes AEW puts WWE out of business, which I also hope for.

Knows that won't happen.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm sorry, I can't read that. What does that say, jobber team of the year? Team that's never won a title of the year? Team that's never won a match of the year?
> 
> Asuka didn't deserve overall wrestler of the year? This is why nobody takes your opinion seriously, Mordy. You have to start understanding the business.


** Those awards are a popularity contest, they are chosen by the people through votes on Twitter. Asuka, Nakamura and Kairi have strong fanbases in Japan, that's why they won, that's the reason why the IIconics also won that year, they were competing against No Way Jose, Sanity and I don't remember which other jobber act. Hell, last year Cezar Bononi won an award :lmao. 

* And people do take my opinions seriously... when I am not talking about Peyton or Becky :shrug

* Implies that Asuka wasn't handed everything :heston. The woman was undefeated for 2 and a half years and buried a division by herself*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is talking to Tryion about wrestling after he said to stop
Is waking a sleeping giant
Playing a dangerous game


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that...










* Tyrion should learn to not get that easily triggered, it's just wrestling

* He has had it easy compared to most people, yet he acts like Asuka has been booked like a jobber since she joined WWE/NXT*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

She wasn't handed anything, that push was her RIGHT. She EARNED that push by being the best, the hardest working, and the most charismatic person, not woman, PERSON, in the company the second she walked through the door. You see, on NXT, people get pushes because they EARN them, which doesn't happen on the main roster. You have to be good to get pushed in NXT, which is why Becky was never pushed in NXT, nor Peyton, nor Billie, and Asuka and Kairi Sane have been highly pushed stars. No surprise. An environment that emphasises that the best will get ahead will always have the best get ahead. 

Secondly, nothing on NXT counts. Are you really gonna pretend that a push in developmental means ANYTHING?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Only 2 women have beaten Asuka in singles matches on the main roster in 15 months and are you pretending that she hasn't been pushed/protected?

* I am not sure if she is the hardest working woman, her english is still shit after 3 and half years in the US, while Kairi has improoved a lot more in 18 months

* And I imagine you became a fan of her on NXT, which means that NXT does count, because, let's face it, you wouldn't be a fan if you only saw her main roster stuff*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> * Only 2 women have beaten Asuka in singles matches on the main roster in 15 months and are you pretending that she hasn't been pushed/protected?


3 women. Charlotte, Carmella, Becky Lynch.

I'm not pretending that she hasn't been pushed. I'm factually telling you she hasn't been pushed. She won the Royal Rumble only to put over Charlotte. Once she put over Charlotte, she lost on every single PPV, or wasn't even booked on it, every PPV after she lost the streak. Every single one. Then, she only became champion because they wanted Becky to drop the title for a month, and didn't want Charlotte to do it because she was winning the Rumble. They bury her every single week, they call her an ilegitimate champion who didn't earn the title, and she can't beat the only two people in the division who matter. Pushed my ass. 



> * I am not sure if she is the hardest working woman, her english is still shit after 3 and half years in the US, while Kairi has improoved a lot more in 18 months


Because that's what they pay her to do, learn English. She's not a wrestler, she's an English student.  She wrestled more matches than any other woman on the roster this last year, and promotes the company more on her social media than any other performer they have, but because Kairi Sane is better than her at speaking English, bearing in mind Kairi started younger and Kairi isn't from Osaka which has a different dialect than the rest of Japan, which makes learning English even harder, suddenly Asuka doesn't work hard.

Asuka speaks and types English every day. She's doing fine. Probably above average for a Japanese person who started with no English training in their mid 30's. 



> * And I imagine you became a fan of her on NXT, which means that NXT does count,


......uhhhh, no. How does me watching the show make the titles valuable? Make sense when you say something.



> because, let's face it, you wouldn't be a fan if you only saw her main roster stuff


:rockwut

Because she's a completely different performer, right? She's exactly the same. 

Great comment. I haven't liked ANYTHING she's done on the main roster, I'm just hanging on her NXT work going "Wow, she sucks, but she was great on NXT, so I'll keep pretending". 

I don't even remember if I watched her in NXT before I saw her on the main roster. You'd think if I had I'd have remembered. I know after seeing her matches on Raw, I went back and watched her entire journey through NXT.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Defending our girl.

- More essays.

- Will be happy to know that I have a Captain America shirt on.

I don't hate the non-Stranges... he's just my comic book Asuka.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, this'll be my last night defending her, because she won't be the champion in about an hour.

Actually does like Captain America. I'm impressed.

Compared Doctor Strange to Asuka, as if he's in any way on her level. :no:


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Bryan and Becky didn't earn their pushes? I am pretty sure if you get hugely over with the crowd, despite poor booking, you've earned a push. Any rational wrestling fan would agree with that.

If Peyton Royce for example, starts to get hugely over, even if I am not interested in her personally, she still deserves to be pushed hard.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- Should know that I don't know how to react to that third one.

- Tired of Harley talk.

- Okay. Only Magik. :anna

What:

- Ninja'd me.

- I saw it coming.

-


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, I don't agree with it. You earn your push by being talented. To hell with the fans, serve me.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Unfortunately, the collective will always outweigh the individual. 

And judging talent has an element of subjectivity to it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's not even like pushing Becky and Bryan has made them any money. They draw no money. Nobody cares about them. They're NXT over, not real over. Becky isn't a difference maker, she's not Steve Austin, she's not The Rock, she's not Hulk Hogan. She's an irrelevant geek who the 10 remaining fans in the building scream for. This Rumble event has half the arena tarped off. SmackDown is always empty. What good has she done for them?

Whether they push Becky or Asuka makes zero difference to their bottom line. "The collective". What, 200 people on Twitter? That's the collective? God, I wonder what the collective is gonna think when Becky wins the title back and the following SmackDown is down another 20%.

This company is turning into Impact wrestling.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Back-and-forth with dear What.

- This place really has become a chatbox.

- REALLY loves podcasts.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Watching Say and Tyrion argue like opcorn

* Probably not happy with me criticizing Asuka

* Hopefully had a nice birthday celebration yesterday :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm used to you being wrong. :anna

- It was good. John Williams played "Happy Birthday" for me... and that's only kind of a joke.

- So much Korean BBQ...


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

-is breaking the rules of the thread

-one of many women's wrestling enthusiasts in the Fantasy and Games Forum

-is two steps behind the poster below me


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That clever little bitch. She got me with those genius, GOAT facial expressions. She didn't look happy when she took her mask off. I (and at least 1 other person that I saw) figured that must've meant she was losing, but she got me. She knew that people never would've predicted a tap out and probably thought Becky would win because of her protection level. It was all a ruse. I love Asuka. :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

So glad I'm not watching.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I was thinking about you.


- I just read the results... this was not the PPV for you, it seems.

- No legends... sorry.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Becky won the Rumble.

- Asuka made the Rumble winner tap.

- I'm happy. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I like the NXT women don't get me wrong.

But a Rumble with no one night appearances isn't a Rumble at all. 

Funny I mentioned Kacy showing up on a main show and there she was in the Rumble. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- Eh, I'm not upset. Can't be. How could I be?

- Let's just savour every victory.

- We have this:











kada

That might be my next sig...


zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- I agree. I mean, even Trish would've been cool...

- I'll still watch this later, if only for Xia, Kairi, and Nightmare.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Asuka's win doesn't mean anything in the end. 

Because she will be stuck with either Charlotte again or a nobody at WM.

And it won't get the attention the other match will.

Neither of which will sell WM, because WM has sold itself for well over a decade.

Saywhatagain
Welcome to Wrestling Forum :lmao

I'm feeling a bit salty at the lack of alumni. But I can't say I'm surprised. 

And the winner was always gonna be Flair or Lynch anyway.

Suppose Nia made final 3 and got to throw out Io. So yay!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Blah, blah, blah. None of this matters in THE END, man! Let me enjoy my dumb beat-'em-up soap opera!

- I watch for fun now. I don't care about any of that! It's just good trash.

- I'll just be happy to see her at Mania. :anna

Now that she's champion and has a few major wins, I really have nothing to complain about. Sure, I would like more, but I'm not going to lose sleep.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wants to enjoy his dumb beat em up soap opera.

Did.

May like my snappy, clever but not so clever little usertitle I just made up based on the Conrad Veidt film that inspired the greatest fictional character of all time, The Joker, The Man Who Laughs.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Blah, blah, blah. None of this matters in THE END, man! Let me enjoy my dumb beat-'em-up soap opera!
> 
> - I watch for fun now. I don't care about any of that! It's just good trash.
> 
> ...


Except she could lose that belt at the two ppvs between now and then.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I do appreciate it. :anna

- Man, this was a good night.

- I even got some writing done. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm leaving.

- Will keep the Asuka love alive.

- My unlimited love to y'all. Peace. :asuka


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

ERIC ROWAN U BIG BEAUTIFUL BASTARD :mark:

Bryan is getting a faction :mark:

THE PLANETS FACTION :mark:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

If anything they should have Asuka say she beat the Rumble winner and wants Rousey too! :lmao

Asuka deserves a mania moment. 

If Nia can have one then so can the Empress.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hey, Phantom's back! We missed him!

- I heard that his girl eliminated someone. :mark

- Should know that I also heard that Nia was in the Dude's Rumble. Should've been Mia Yim.

- Probably wasn't happy with the Rumble winner. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Phantom missed the Phantom :sadbecky

* Mordy missed the Phantom too :darryl

* Peyton didn't got eliminated inmediately and got to eliminate Nikki Cross, that's a win in my book :yay*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is satisfied with Peyton's run in the Rumble

- Probably not a huge fan of her ring gear tonight

- Found the Styles/Bryan match boring


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Wait... rewind.

- Peyton eliminated.... Nikki Cross?

- MUST GET REVENGE ON HUMANITY!!!!


D:

- Ninja'd me.

- Sad that their Queen didn't win.

- Probably fine with The Man's victory.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Your fave made the overrated man tap out clean

* Kairi also looked good in the Rumble

* Let me have Peyton eliminating Nikki*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fine.

- No revenge. :sadbecky

- Who eliminated Kairi?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Fine.
> 
> - No revenge. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/Alb8yLs.gif" border="0" alt="" title="sadbecky" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> - Who eliminated Kairi?


Ruby


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Ruby eliminated Kairi

* Rhea also looked good

* Fucking Lacey Evans eliminated both my girls at the same time :fuckthis*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pissed that the IIconics got eliminated
Did you expect different 
Hates Lacey Evans now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Your girls got Lacey'd?

- That's rough.

- You have my sympathy.

virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knows how salty I am. :anna

- King of the shippers.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is throwing a massive party at the Catacombs for their Empress right now.

- Is a happy Phantom

- Recently passed the 1,2k posts mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I didn't.get my vicious vixen.

But I did get my big banshee... Twice.

They always do the exact same.thing with the women in men's rumbles.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got a double dose of Nia.

- I'm leaving again... maybe forever.

- Oh, let's be wild and different... post Rhea.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is leaving
But why
Has 8 bit Sandman as sig


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Every time a woman enters a damn rumble they eliminate one guy.

Henry (Chyna), Jericho (Chyna), Khali (Beth), Hunico (Kharma), Mustafa (Nia). 

Once she'd tossed out the flippy dude like garbage, I knew she was a goner. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** The Phantom never leaves, he is a constant presence here

* Was arguing with SayWhat... earlier today

* While not the best Rumble it's hard to argue that the majority of people ended up happy, hell, even my jobbers did more than I expected

Good night guys, check this out if you can,the IIconics are hilarious in this one :lmao





*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I was totally being serious.

- You'll never see me again.

- Knows I will never check that out. roud


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is happy Asuka won

- Is extra happy that she won clean

- Probably didn't expect that


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A clean Asuka win was the only way to validate her title reign. 

Knows I thought the PPV was shit. 

And I never say that about Rumbles (even the crapper ones have something of note)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** For a 7 hours PPV it wasn't that bad :shrug

* Being predictable af kinda ruin it a little bit

* I mean, everyone expected Seth and Braun to be the final 2 and, I don't know about you, but I predicted the final 4 being the Horsewomen and Nia weeks ago and the Rumble is all about the surprises*


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

FICKLE

IMPOTENT 

CHANGE IT


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I got every prediction right except Becky winning the Rumble, but I'm glad I was wrong on that one as Charlotte would have been much worse. 

Should know both Rumbles had some bad booking but the women's was more watchable.

Should know the highlights for me in both matches were Mandy, Rhea Ripley's performance and Ziggler eliminating McIntyre.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Mandy looked hot af, but she still isn't over despite her push.

* I felt bad for Sonya, she was treated like a geek and got outstriked by fucking Alexa Bliss :lol

* It kinda sucks that the teams that arguably will be competing for the women tag titles all looked like losers (IIconics, Mandy and Sonya, Riotts).*


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> ** Mandy looked hot af, but she still isn't over despite her push.
> 
> * I felt bad for Sonya, she was treated like a geek and got outstriked by fucking Alexa Bliss <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> * It kinda sucks that the teams that arguably will be competing for the women tag titles all looked like losers (IIconics, Mandy and Sonya, Riotts).*


The Iconics will be very lucky to be in the chamber, Ronda & Natalya and Becky & Charlotte will be in the Chamber as teams. They want to legitimise the belts. They need stars. The Iconics are awesome people outside the ring, but complete geeks inside it

Alexa Bliss is way better than Sonya & was the 2nd most over person in the match. Respect her. I am becoming a fan. 

Mandy always looks hot af, I'm starting to like Alexa more tho

Is Peruvian Coffee good?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Ronda and Nattie might be in the Chamber, no way Charlotte and Becky will.

* I don't mind Alexa eliminating Sonya, but it really is quite funny that the 5 feet girl with no combat training outstrikes the former MMA fighter.

* Apparently Peru has one of the best coffees in the world, but I've never tasted them those, at least the ones that are really good are too expensive. But the few, cheaper ones I have drank were indeed very good*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Still talking about the Rumble
Had tasted cheap coffee from Peru
Liked it


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah, Sonya's time in the Rumble was fpalm


Should know Mandy got a decent pop for her entrance and got good heel heat when she eliminated Naomi. :shrug Corey Graves hilarious commentary just made her time in the Rumble the more entertaining. 


Should know I thought the Jeff Jarrett thing was sad. It was okay for like a minute to see him interacting with Elias, but it just comes across like WWE is still bitter so they have him go out with his joke early WWF character which was the worst gimmick of his career. Same thing when he was inducted last year and they seemed to only focus on his early WWF career and character when he was much more successful and a better character in WCW and TNA. Hell, even late WWF Jarrett was better than his early WWF character.



virus:

Ninja'd me

Would prefer to talk about other things

Should know I've never had Peruvian coffee


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves Egyptian symbols
- Loves big city nights
- And Scorpions songs*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Something Egyptian

Something scorpion bullcrap

Something city


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So much effort.

- Didn't dig that RR.

- Loves the '80s.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Something lazy

* Something bored

* Something sober

PHANTOM

* Ninja'd me

* "Left forever"

* Happy with the Rumble*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Something green
Something irrelevant 
Something you


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Something new schtick.

- Something zrc.

- Something classic.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Guys who are not trying
Saying very little
Should probably stop


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ditto.

- Come back when it's time to complain about how awful modern media is.

- Will do that.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I will never stop.

Trying hurts. 

You're one of the magnificent 7.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-I wanna be Charles Bronson. 

- Don't stop 'til you get enough.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wants to be Charles Bronson
Not a bad thing to want to be
Quoted a Depeche Mode song?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- MJ.

- But good guess.

- Just can't get enough.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Enjoy the silence. (Victoria's favourite song xD)

Reach out and touch me!

Satisfied with last night.

No


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will not care about the picture I'm about to post.

- Has no reason to care about the picture I'm about to post.

- I'm posting it:










I love Harley Quinn and I'm not sorry.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Was happy to see Kairi in the Rumble

- Wasn't too happy when she got eliminated though

- Probably still celebrating Asuka's win


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Kairi being in was not surprising, but it was still pretty boss. 

- Xia Li being in, tho. That was unexpected. :banderas

- I wanted Mia Yim in the Dude's Rumble. She should've eliminated Shelton Benjamin.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I thought of Phantom when Kairi came out. :lol


Should know other than the two Rumble matches the only other match I watched was Becky/Asuka and it was good. 


Was happy with the result of that match. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So good. kada

- Thanks for the gift, WWE. :hb

- Kairi's entrance was :lenny.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He just posted Harley.

- Now, here's MEW as Huntress! :mark

-


















I already love Birds of Prey. It doesn't need to be good... it has MEW and Harley Quinn. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** MEW :mark:

* I may watch that thing then

* Dissapointed that the IIconics eliminated Cringey Cross*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That was a straight-up heel turn.

- But MEW, tho... :banderas

- I see virus. He will probably complain about Birds of Prey in his next post.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

-is sending a lot of mixed messages

-possibly homosexual

-is watching us right now O_O


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I had no intention of mentioning it
Why do you suddenly assume thats all I do
Its quite disingenuous

Greatsthegreats
Ninja
Is here sometimes
Posts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Greats:

- Phantom's Sexuality: ?

- Possible Watchmen reference? Must investigate further.

- Knows I'm always watching.

virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Because that is what you do!

- Someone mentions something new, you post here to say it will suck!

YOU CAN'T CHANGE WHO YOU ARE!!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

As a non living being he feels nothing for any form.

But his girl wuvs him. 

I hope.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I hope so, too.

- Somehow, I think the relationship will end with an axe.

- Loves that Victoria.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fears his girl is an ax murderer
That is not a normal view
Her pulling a Lorena Bobbitt on you, on the other hand...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Her not appearing last night was heart breaking. Knowing she'll be retired this time next year.

But its OK, I'll never forget the women who broke their backs making Trish and Lita stars. 

Victoria <3
Molly <3
Ivory <3
Jacqueline <3
Jazz <3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Thinks his GF is gonna kill him

* Or give him an axe as a breakup gift, not sure

* Likes most well known japanese female wrestlers, except for Io

VIRUS

* Doesn't care about Birds of Prey

* Probably dissapointed at the fact that Peyton wore pants during the Rumble

* Thinks her running to ring was Baywatch-esque

ZRC

* The IIconics broke their back to make Asuka a star roud

* Will never be recognized

* Except for other jobbers like me :aryep*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- #NeverForget

- I used to be sooooooooooo anti-Trish.

- I've learned to stop worrying and love the blonde.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- I meant murder. :anna

- Knows that I'm not big on Io.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got called Homosexual :beckylol 


Should tell me which was the better world title match because I didn't watch either. 


Something something Sabrina


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Love the blonde
Thinks I think everything new sucks
Not true, I liked Titans


Nostalgia:
Ninja Master
City gif as sig
Mocks other for being called gay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Join the club on Io.

Her moonsault ain't all that either. 

She's just there cause the E have decided they can have more than three Asians at a time. And them taking anybody of note.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- She's fine. She's fine. FINE.

- She's a terribly boring character.

- She was always my least favorite of the Stardom Three.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Io is like Ember: Great wrestler, not much else besides that

* Likes underrated female wrestlers

* Fellow Kane fan

PHANTOM

* His GF is gonna kill him one day

* Will become a phantom for real

* Will haunt her the same way he haunts this thread :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mayu is awesome as heck, tho.

- She's an intrepid little weirdo and I dig her.

- Mayu and Kairi forever, Io... sometimes.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Loves that Kairi

* Loves that Mayu

* Thinks Io is fine... sometimes*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Io is a good worker... sometimes.

- Doesn't respect Nikki Cross. :bunk

- Doesn't hate Mayu?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that we will "respect" AZA when they embrace their inner Swiftie

- Is still celebrating their Empress' victory

- Is now wondering who will dare challenge her


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Nikki is cringey, I liked her character better when she started with Sanity and she was wilder, now it's more comedic

* I did told you that the few times 've seen Mayu I thought she was fine, she is certainly more charismatic than Io. I did loved a video of her marking out when she met kada

* Has a Sabrina gif as his new avi

DOLORIAN

* Not happy with the results from last night

* Hopes that his Queen will find her way to the Mania main event

* Was bored to death with the AJ/DB match*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was ninja'd. 

- Will edit.

- "I am champion. You die." - Mayu Iwatani


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Not a fan of Io Shirai

- Probably a fan of her Moonsault though

- May have enjoyed the moment between Charlotte and Kairi


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I did. Seeing as I've got flair and sane in a feud on TEW.

Kairi is so short :lmao

Or maybe Flair is so tall.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Enjoyed Nia's spot in the Men's Rumble (?)

- Has no hope that WWE will ever use Victoria

- Not a Velvet Sky fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No. Kairi is short.

- They're all so short.


- Comparatively, Charlotte is a giant.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Cross is shorter

* Peyton's spinning heel kick looked weird because she had to lower his leg, if she didn't she would have gone over Nikki's head

* Thinks I am gross*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah I did. I also love the hate she always gets on here. Even when she does something right. :lmao

I've given up now on Victoria ever being in a position of respect by the E. She's one of the best women they ever produced themselves. But nah who needs to see her when we can have some ninja warrior bitch and the Chinese wench with some fans. 

And we all know the Bella's are going in the HOF before her. And probably everybody else.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Phantom

- Perfection of a sig! Even has me in it!
- And a cool avy too!
- Was happy with last night's results. My fears were indeed irrational after all.

Why am I always ninja'd? Will I edit my post? Should I have better timing? Find out all about it, in the next Dragon Ball Z episode.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got, like, really ninja'd.

- It's cool. I saw it, Brother Dream. :anna

- Has a great avi. :asuka


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Got his doctorate from a cereal box :goaway
Will hit 1000 posts soon :woah
Disagrees with me on pretty much everything, but he's still dead on


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is over the moon :becky

- Probably still celebrating :becky2

- Loves using this GIF


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*CJ GOAT 

Uses the second best thumbs up smilie

* This is the best one









Happy that his fave won the Rumble

EMERALD

Sent me a shitty rep :lauren

Will get one back

Probably happy seeing Randy RKO'ing Nia*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ:

- Actually, I got my doctorate from the back of The Hands of Shang-Chi: Master of Kung Fu.

- Probably :marking after that Rumble.

- We're different, but that's cool.









Mordy:

- Ninja'd me. 

- Is not gross.









- Kairi fan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I just beat Aztec on 00 Agent. :mark: Regarded as one of the hardest levels in FPS history. I was shaking near the end and finished with just half a bar of health remaining. Also completed Caverns today and so I only have Control left to beat on 00 Agent to unlock the last stage Egyptian. 


No rage either today. I'm such a better gamer when I keep calm. :cool2


Should know I may purchase Zelda the GOAT Ocarina of Time when I'm finished with Goldeneye.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dug his N64 out of the roof space :yay
Living up to his username :cool2
My favourite Englander after EF, TFW, Brock, zrc & all the other English people I know :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I typed three things before the site went white... and I had the same exact thing for #2.

- Great minds, right?

- My favorite LD fan.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Recently celebrated his birthday :hb
Knows I'm super late but I only just saw Dolorian's vm
Fan of all things strange


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* My favourite :asuka fan

* Just recently got more ancient

* Will die by an axe

CJ GOAT

* Ninja'd me

* Buried Nostalgia

* Misses Brother Wall :sadbecky*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably didn't care for Peyton's ring gear last night


As Mordy the perv demands more skin :lauren


Was happy Asuka beat The Man




CJ said:


> Dug his N64 out of the roof space :yay


Nah I bought one again a few months ago. I regret getting rid of my old one though. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Peyton looks great in anything, so I didn't mind her gear. Not her best, but she still looked hot af :shrug

* Thought the Asuka/Becky match was good

* Recently bought a N64*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know she wasn't the hottest in the match though. Not even close. :cool2 


Probably still saving up for a new tablet. 


Won't be going premium.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Peyton?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- There's Scar.

- He will return... because Peyton will return.

- Nobody posted Rhea. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hope Rhea gets some love in the rankings this time. 

I'll never understand the appeal of Toni and Io, or the stranglehold they'll have in the top 10. 

On the plus side, with no alumni in the rumble there's less women to count :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Going to have an easy time with the rankings.

- Io definitely made some sort of Faustian bargain. That's the only way to explain her popularity.

- She's the Ringo of the Stardom Three, but everyone thinks she's John.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Really not a fan of Io

* Probably won't give her any points in the rankings

* Will he vote for Peyton? :hmmm*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is a fan of Kairi and Io (?)

- Was happy the IIconics weren't eliminated right away

- Probably didn't like Peyton's gear much last night.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Definitely didn't dig Peyton's gear.

- Knows that their Queen will find her way to WrestleMania.

- Digs that Toni Storm.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that Kairi Sane is the cutest Human being

* Knows that this was one of the highlights of the Rumble










* Knows that THIS was the highlight of the Rumble :grin2:








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- True.

- True.

- False.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

avid comic book reader

knows every magic trick in the book

can manipulate time


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Peyton Royce actually has some charisma and has potential as a more serious heel. She needs to get away from the comedy and Billie Kay over the next year or so. She's got a good look and I think she could cut a good serious heel promo if they give her decent material. She needs to work hard on her wrestling though.

Just my two cents on her, since there's an image or gif of her on basically every page of this thread


Probably disappointed Charlotte didn't win

Technically, she was the last legal participant

Knows that will come up in storyline and she will get in the mania match


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows that Billie is dragging Peyton down


Can see a 3 way happening at Mania with Becky and Charlotte 


Can't understand why people don't like Drew McIntyre


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has a new sig.

- Finally moving.

- MEW or F. Hardy?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Offended when people chooses Gigi over Bella

* Thinks his contributions to this section are hilarious :nah2

* Thinks they should break up the IIconics. Not yet, they are hilarious together, and they need to have a tag title run first

PHANTOM

* Doesn't think that Peyton's entrance was the highlight of the Rumble :goaway

* It was for me damnit 

* MEW, always MEW*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably made that Peyton gif above :eyeroll


Marked out hard when Peyton came out 


Knows the Con thread is just me, you and Phantom 90% of the time. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I got a like from Peyton because of that gif :aryep

* Never gives likes around here

* Just awful reps, with a few IIconic exceptions*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not getting any more reps from me :goaway


Should know most people think Gigi > Bella so I'm used to it 


Not everyone can have wonderful taste like me :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nobody reps me Micucci. :sadbecky

- After all of the Micucci rep I've sent you... :lauren

- Shame.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I've never received this Micucci rep


Should know I've repped Phantom much more than Phantom has repped me :lauren


Probably watched the Rumble with the girlfriend


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Got Micucci'd :dance

* Still haven't used a Kairi sig/avi :sadbecky

* Have used an IIconic sig :yay

NOSTALGIA

* Ninja'd me :lauren

* Likes pre-ops :hmm

* Should check his reps*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- It never lets me. Last one I sent you was Mew and I regret it. Should've given you better rep. Must spread the love... :lauren

- Nah. I didn't watch it live.

- Zelda over Daisy.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Micucci'd me for real? Must investigate further.

- Will also receive Micucci... or MEW.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't spread around rep like wildfire

Should know if I need to spread I rep some jobbers in the WWE section

And make their one little green bar increase by a few


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Probably checked his reps already

* MEW incoming :mark:

* Will watch Birds of Prey

NOSTALGIA

* Called people in the WWE section jobbers :monkey

* Implying that he isn't one :heston

* Probably misses TFW since now he is the only person I rib around here*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Probably disappointed that the IIconcis didn't last long in the rumble. 

Deeply wishing that a different won the Rumble.

Probably will be watching Elimination Chamber for the IIconcics.*_


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

2012 is the year Bryan became the GOAT.

Resume your thread. Night.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm glad you weren't here in 2012.


Should know Buffy needs a new text colour, that shit is hard to read. :argh:


Is way too interested in my fetish. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has no time for Bryan.

- Knows I see What...

- There will be more Bryan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't like coloured fonts :goaway

* Wonder if he recover some of the sleep he missed on Saturday :hmmm

* Should know that I found this pic really pretty :zayn3










PHANTOM

* Ninja'd me

* Happy with Rhea's performance

* Never told me if he was going to give points to Peyton








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom'd.

- Why with the Peyton?

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I slept great last night. Thanks for asking.


Is not a fan of hot women with something different :beckylol


Repped me Peyton




Phantom: 

Repped me Françoise

Knows Mordy can't shut up about Peyton 

His rep power is HOF inductee


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Slept great.

- Did not receive Peyton from me.

- But received GOAT rep. :anna

I repped people on an Asuka thread. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Respects people who talk nicely about Asuka :anna


Enjoys the This Or That thread



.... and just about every other thread in this section


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Nostalgia said:


> I'm glad you weren't here in 2012.
> 
> 
> Should know Buffy needs a new text colour, that shit is hard to read. :argh:
> ...


I bet this place was LIT in 2012

Bryan marks everywhere, right?

We need them days again, imagine the whole forum being Bryan and Becky marks :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Didn't enjoyed the Peyton rep :lauren

* Should know that today felt like a Sunday, I imagine everyone is tired after the 7 hours Rumble

* Is about to go to sleep, unless he has drank his energy drinks

SAYWHATAGAIN

* I've hear Bryan marks were as annoying as the Becky marks back then 

* The Asuka/Becky fan wars were Punk/Bryan fan wars

* Just with a lot more people*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sent me GOAT rep. :mark

- His is coming. :anna

- Birds of Prey. :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know for some reason I was anticipating something different 

As you wrote ''check your rep'' after the line where you mentioned pre ops :lmao

Should know I was having a dumb as fuck moment the other night and I usually only drink caffeinated drinks in the morning



Phantom: 

Ninja'd me

Always does

Is repping Mordy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Or am I?

- Was I lying?

- Tune in to find out.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** They are doing qualyfing matches for the Chamber

* I am worried now

* My girls are fucked :fuckthis*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hasn't had a relationship in 10 years 


Blames his ''high standards'' for that :lauren


Got annoyed when I posted a photo of a Peyton lookalike in this thread who was trans. Like you would say no. :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I would say no, I like 100% woman

* High standards, remember?

* Should know I will never send him trans rep, I am too lazy to clear my history just for that*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Clearly doesn't use google chrome incognito mode

Should know my history is safe other than the odd Twitter profile

Though I haven't cleared it in sometime now so I probably should. I just hate having to log back into all the sites I frequent regularly. :side:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is happy Becky won

- May watch AEW for Y2J

- Has a nice sig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- My girl made his girl tap.

- His girl won the Rumble.

- His other girl will likely find her way to WM.

Everyone is happy. (Except Peyton fans.) :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** My girl eliminated one of your faves last night

* My fave lasted more than 5 minutes in the match

* When your standards are so low, that's considered a success, Peyton fans are happy for now :aryep*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is happy.

- His girls have once again taken their rightful place as the Washington Generals of women's wrestling. roud

- Savours every minor victory. :anna


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Sailormoon fan
- Approved!!!
- His signature is wonderful. Where is it from if I may ask?*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not quite sure TBH. It's a scene from Sandman, my favorite non-Strange/EC comic. 










I should find out who made it.

UPDATES SOON!

- Fellow Sailor Moon fan. roud

- Also digs that far-out Dino Crisis. :dance


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Sailor Moon fan

* Sailor Mercury fan

* Should know that I don't know why he calls the IIconics the Washington Generals of WWE womens division, I suppose they are a team who loses a lot :shrug*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- "The Washington Generals are an American basketball team, best known for their spectacular losing streak in exhibition games against the Harlem Globetrotters."

^Stolen.

- DBZ fan.

- Thinks One Piece is overrated.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- One Piece is awesome
- Asuka fan
- Probably happy when Asuka won*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* The IIconics can't be the Washington Generals, they would have to wrestle more to being like them, they barely wrestle these days :sadbecky

* Probably hasn't watched the new DBZ movie despte admitting that he watches a lot of movies

* Probably think it is overrated :eyeroll

SIMON

* Ninja'd me

* Likes One Piece :lauren

* Preobably would be happy to know that Brock is squashing all those midgets he dislikes*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- DBZ is good.

- It was never my favorite, but I dig it.

- Lupin III is my favorite.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Just send me GOAT rep :homer

* Just what I needed before going to sleep :curry2

* Changed sig... again :lauren

Good night Phantom*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodnight.

- Dream of MEW, our mutual obsession.

- And maybe Kairi.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

If you're hating on my big fat juicy meat,
Eat my buddy Nia cause she is a treat,
She is mighty fine,
She is my tasty swine,
She will always be in the line!


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

- Doesn't know how to write a proper limerick.

- Should know that the last word needs to rhyme with "treat" and "meat".

- (Insert one other random thing here).


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't care about limericks.

Hello Cheshire. 

Insert third thing.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

- Cares not for the ways of proper limerick structure.

- Hello Zrc.

- Don't mind me. I've been spending too much time with my buddy Jack Daniels tonight.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh Christ, Jack Daniels. I miss Uncle Jack. Dry January and all that.

Its not a limerick, because it wasn't one in the Lion King.

Hasn't started a thread and has a low post count, takes part mostly in this section I guess.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

- Dry January. Any benefits from that? Serious question. Do you feel better for not drinking?

- Umm... Tamina fan.

- Nia Jax fan.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't feel any different to be honest. If anything it just makes me wanna drink more when its over. :lmao

The only benefit is felt in my wallet.

Didn't watch the rumble?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

- I just downloaded it an hour ago (yes, I'm a filthy pirating scumbag). Haven't watched it yet.

- I did watch some parts on Youtube.

- Parts I saw were pretty good.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I just watch the highlights. Half hour is all I can muster these days. 

I think I'd have raged when no legends came back. Using Xia and Kacy is all well and good but not when there were women ready and willing to return for it. 

Shit sorry if that's a spoiler.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Morning zrc

Is glad February is almost here so he can drink again :lmao

Should know it was a chore for me to sit through both Rumbles and the women's title match, I don't know how people managed to watch the whole show. :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- may know i tried to watch the whole show but couldnt
- also knows im happy :becky won the rumble :mark:
- knows both rumbles were quite shite though


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I did managed to pick up the women's rumble full. But I wasn't feeling it at all.

42 minute highlights on YouTube was more than enough for what appears to have been a slog.

There's too many "inventive" spots these days. They're just rehashes of ones we've already seen.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- What did you think of the thing between Nia and Dean on Raw?
- Is right about the Rumble being a slog, it felt like it went on forever :lol
- I also agree that the women's Rumble was hard to get through, I remember they got up to entrant 12 and I was like "we're only up to 12?!"


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It was barely a thing tbh. My first thoughts were they're teasing The Rock showing up at some point to defend The Jax. Doesn't make much sense if she's gonna get her ass kicked by the women, and then go all in with the men. Plus the Chamber is next and her and T have tag belts to go for. 

Dunno what you'll do if Dean does leave after Mania. You were the first I thought about when I saw the news/rumors.

The women's rumble just left me deflated. By all means bring in the Ripley's and Kairi's but nobody can tell me they wouldn't have preferred some old schoolers instead of Candice, Xia and Kacy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Candice is fine, Xia and Kacy were a bit much

* Thing is you already used a lot of the legends they like twice last year, so bring them again so soon after Evolution maybe doesn't cause the same impact.

* Thinks the Rumble PPV dragged, even on highlight form *


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Plenty of women were more than Happy to return for one night that weren't at Evolution.

Candice, Kaitlyn, Victoria, Melina, Jillian and Kharma were a few that said they'd have answered the call. 

Candice LeRae? She came out to crickets (least how it sounded) :lmao 
She's done nothing in NXT. She's a great talent, but she's been screwed over ever since Gargano turned heel.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Tbf half the women there came out to crickets, including some of the main roster women.

* Of all of those you have mentioned I can only see Candice, Kaitlyn and maybe Jillian returning, the other 3 don't seem to be in WWE's good books for whatever reason

* I actually was expecting to see Kaitlyn, but I guess this year's Rumble was more about pushing the future than celebrating the past, I think the only "surprise" was between Jarrett*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is looking forward to seeing the IIconics tonight

- Also looking forward to see them in one of the qualifying matches

- Knows they will be in the Chamber match for the tag titles

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I look forward to seeing the Iiconix tonight.

When they lose their qualifying match to Naomi and Lana.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I wonder if they even are gonna have qualyfing matches, They have the IIconics, Mandy and Sonya and Naomi with Carmella/Lana. Becky is busy with Ronda and Asuka is champion, that would leave Charlotte, Zelina, Carmella or Lana and Lacey Evans, they don't have enough women to make 3 qualyfing matches

* If they do the IIconics are totally getting eliminated :fuckthis

* Would laugh if that happens*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Enjoyed the IIconics backstage segment with Cathy after the Rumble

- The IIconics are probably the only thing that truly interest them in the show

- Is currently online


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Iconics won't be in the Chamber

The teams will be Mandy & Sonya, Naomi & Carmella, or team FabulASS as I like to call them, and Kairi Sane & Io Shirai

You heard it here first, rep me later.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*DOLORIAN

* Wants to see what is Charlotte going to do tonight

* Is not surprised that Ambrose wants to leave WWE

* Finds funny when people think that Seth doesn't deserve the match with Brock

SAYWHATAGAIN

* Believe me, I wouldn't be surprised if Kairi and Io eliminate the IIconics from the Chamber, in fact, I kinda expect it

* It would be funny if they end up challenging Asuka for the main title since Asuka has no challengers with Charlotte and Becky busy

* They probably will be back in catering until the Mania pre-show Battle Royal though *


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dolorian

Doesn't have a sig :beckywhat
If he did it'd either be Swift, Charlotte or a combination of both :hmm:
Becoming a regular in here :JLC3

Edit: I got ninja'd, but I'm too lazy to write more things :beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

CJ! Fried breakfast

CJ! Christmas tree

CJ! Still stickying the rankings thread on Friday?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows I'll sticky the fuck outta of his rankings thread
Knows Newcastle are probably gonna get slaughtered tonight :sadbecky
Or would know, if he gave a fuck about football :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Couldn't even tell you when football is on or who's playing. 

I only know they have weekend matches because of the news & some times in the week because the schedule changes. 

Very much the same with Formula 1. Sitting watching a car whizz around for hours on end is my idea of torture.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I used to watch formula 1 when I had cable, I enjoyed it

* Knows that I am THAT boring

* Since high school I probably was the only person who choose to watch tennis, formula 1 and golf over football :lmao. People here thinks that I am weird*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its not just there that think you're weird. 

It is why we wuv you.

Knows Becky has this won, with a bigger points difference than ever, no doubt.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** It will be interesting to see who will be n4, because there is no doubt the ABC will be top 3

* Kairi or Sasha would be my picks, maybe Ruby or Rhea have an outside chance. Knowing the forum, it probably will be Alexa despite not doing anything in a while :eyeroll

* I am happy as long as Peyton ends up somewhere in the top 20, given she has been doing fuck all since Super Show Down :shrug *


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

There are no alumni or MYC women so everyone will get higher positions anyway. 

Charlotte was actually 5th in December, but the awards pushed her up to joint second.

Kairi, Alexa and Sasha have been top 6 for a long time now. So I'm more interested in 7-15.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I can see Ruby, Rhea, Nikki, Mickie, Toni, Io, Shayna all in those 7-15 positons

* Maybe even Peyton can crawl back to those spots, if I campaign hard enough and I stop shitting on Becky :lol

* The thing is that WWE has been so focused in pushing the same 3-4 women that all the rest are almost on an even playfield when it comes to pushes, so it basically will be decided for who they like better than for actual pushes/performances*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Permanent fixture in my mentions :beckyhi
Occasionally sends me Peyton rep :bjpenn
Dislikes my fave :sadbecky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- GOAT forum member

- Is dat Decker's panda

- Is over the moon due to Becky's Rumble win


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Permanent fixture when I count up rankings votes.

Should know I'm pondering if the men's rankings should be resurrected. 

Is the legend.


Suppose these three can go for CJ and Dolorian. Seeing as I was somewhat turtled.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Will never call me a legend :lmao

* He is the rankings legend

* Will make new cards for the women in 2019*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Legend.

- Legendary Peyton push advocate. 

- Minstrels will sing songs about him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Sailor Moon fan(?)

- Not an Ember Moon fan, tho

- Looking forward to seeing what their Empress does tonight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Definitely.

- Actually, a little. She has some of the elements of greatness, but she's not quite there.

- Always forces me to pick between my favorites. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is 1 year old :O

- Already a HOF inductee in such a short time

- Has seen Francoise live (?)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I willed myself into existence last year to post about Asuka and Clea. :mark

- I've heard that. Sounds good. :anna

- No, unfortunately. I've seen many of my favorites perform live and have met many of the people I talk about here, but I've never had the privilege of attending a Françoise show.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hasn't seen Francoise live :sadbecky

* Missed the opportunity to meet MEW :Vince2

* Has met Becky :lauren*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Will die before he gives a point to Becky. 

I will die before I give a point to Peyton.

Phantom will die before Asuka ever gets number 1.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Becky was an absolute delight. :anna

- So was Kate.

- Met her a few times. May she never discover my WF profile. :anna

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Asuka was so close that one time! Tyrion didn't vote... :sadbecky

- I will be giving Rhea some considerable points this time. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Still hasn't told me if he was going to vote for Peyton

* Hasn't met her, the only person that counts :grin2:

* Is afraid that Kate finds out his WF profile
*


zrc said:


> Will die before he gives a point to Becky.


*I think I have given points to her in one of the first rankings I participated, before I knew about the obsession this forum has with her :lauren*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I've never voted for her.

- I'm a petty man. :fact

- I did vote for Io a few times, tho. 

I've made her 9 or 10 or something like that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should vote for Peyton and leave Io out :grin2:

* Admits being petty

* Not a big DBZ fan*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Will riot if the IIconics are not in the Chamber tag titles match

- Probably hopes Harper get involved with Bryan now that Rowan is with him

- Woking towards the 12k posts mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Cammy over Sakura... :bunk

- Charlotte over Asuka... :bunk

- MEW fan. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Asuka over Peyton :bunk

* Any of his obsessions over Peyton :bunk

* MEW fan :mark:*


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090290526241345539
THE MAN JUST TWEETED!!!! SEND FOR THE CORONER!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

:troll

He's a good dude

I kinda like him

87 years old

Mordy
He's not a good dude

I kinda don't like him

I am just kidding, you're cool


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Peyton over sweet death. :bunk

- Deadpool over Doctor Strange. :bunk

- MEW fan. :mark

What:

- Ninja'd me.

- Messed up our game. :bunk

- I don't even know if he's a MEW fan or not... :bunk


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

What is MEW?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't know MEW :bunk

* Should be ashamed of himself :bunk

* MEW is love, MEW is life, MEW is one of the few things almost everyone here likes*


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

MEW gaining a cult following on Wrestling Forum of all places. :banderas

- Enjoyed the IIconics eliminating Nikki Cross :no:
- Can still follow WWE shows live.
- NXT fan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that MEW is Mary Elizabeth Winstead. (Look her up, What.)

- Part of the MEW Crew. :anna

- My brooding brother.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You gave Io 4 points last time. 

And Bull, Meiko, Kairi and Asuka were top 4.

Should give Ripley love. Even contemplating giving her ten.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Top 4 seems right.

- I put Io on the last one?

- I don't remember that. And that high? I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Give Peyton the 10 points

* Then do whatever you want :grin2:

* Probably doesn't watch sports*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Peyton will get -10 from me!

^Can I do that, zrc?

- Should know that I stop paying attention after the first 5. Everyone else is filler. :fact.

- Rhea will be in the Fabulous Five, tho.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No you may not.

Leave that for Mordecays far inferior piggybacked least liked thread that will probably spring up, ten minutes after I post the results.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows all other rankings are inferior to his
Doesn't know the joy that is an Ulster fry :no:
From Peaky Blinders country


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Burying my rankings the same way I bury his fave :sadbecky

* It's not as bad as how WWE buries mine :Vince2

* Repped >*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Hates Becky fans

- Does that mean you hate me? :sadbecky

- At least Becky has a fanbase unlike......


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fellow Becky fan :becky
Is therefore awesome :JLC3
Knows rounders>cricket 



zrc said:


> Couldn't even tell you when football is on or who's playing.


Match literally just started & we're 1-0 down already. Gonna be a fun night :sadbecky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is excited for Wrestle*MAN*ia

- Has started posting on this thread regularly again :mark

- Enjoyed Red Dead Redemption 2 (?)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Apparently banned nWo4Lyfe420 :lauren


Doesn't like seeing shit threads


Should know he made the odd funny post though




Dolorian 

Ninja'd me

Has the same views on Bryan as me

One of the few who wants to see Charlotte inserted into the Becky/Ronda match at WrestleMania


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Will vote for Peyton in the next womens rankings :grin2:

* That, if he care enough to participate :beckylol

* WF's biggest Bella Hadid fan*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is giving Peyton 10 points in the women's rankings :eyeroll

- Billie is probably going to make his list too :eyeroll

- Will soon realize the IIconics have no chance of winning the Tag Team Titles anytime soon


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Loves the Queen :mark

- Would like to see her added to the Becky/Ronda match

- Probably hopes Styles moves away from Bryan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows the first ever women's WM main event should have The Queen in it

- Is happy Becky won the Rumble :becky2

- Fan of the 4HW


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** When you are an Iiconics fan you are used to dissapointment, so I don't mind if they don't win any time soon as long as they are on tv more often

* Is damn right about Peyton getting my 10 points, I would give her more if I could, Billie probably will get 7

* Makes fun of the Iiconics not having a fanbase. For people who are never on tv and never have been pushed I think they are doing just fine, at least comparing them with similar acts who have been pushed harder and longer :shrug*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Oops! All Peyton.


- Knows that our girl MEW was snubbed by the Emmys. She should've been nominated for Fargo. :bunk

Dread Dormammu, she was great in that season! Nikki Swango forever.

- Will be giving Kairi Sane: Perfect Human 9 points. :yay


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** 8 points, Cathy Kelley is getting the second place

* Honestly, I always have a hard time completing the 10 spots. Peyton, Cathy, Kairi and Billie are always a lock, the rest are just filler for the most part

* Probably I will throw some points to Ruby and Rhea, then I don't know*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Doesn't cares much about the women outside of IIconics, Cathy and Kairi

- Is probably looking forward to the next women's ranking thread

- Knows IIconics will win their qualifying match


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- ...

- Are you serious?

- YOU PUT CATHY KELLEY AT #2!?!??!?!??!


Banished.

Sweet D:

- Ninja'd me.

- Doesn't know of Mayu Iwatani's infinite grooviness. :sadbecky

- Will probably put Becky at #2. A respectable choice.... Mordy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Cathy Kelley wished me happy birthday on Twitter once, she always get second place because of that :lol

* If it wasn't for that Kairi would get second place :ciampa

* I would throw some points at Asuka just to see Becky out of the first place, but she has no chance, especially now*



Dolorian said:


> - Knows IIconics will win their qualifying match


*If there is a qualifying match they are gonna get eliminated :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's acceptable... I guess.

- I should probably give Becky a spot... she took a picture with me.

- But I'm a garbage human being, so I won't. :fact


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that their Empress would be on a high spot on our list

- Probably would like to see Kairi vs Asuka

- Is looking forward to see what's next for Asuka tonight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Regular... once more. :anna

- Loves The Boss.

- Posts on my wall more than anyone else. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Most regular poster in this thread

- Loves Asuka

- Disappointed MEW didn't get nominated for Fargo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Gave me the best rep since the last CJ rep :homer

* FAP worthy material :anna

* Will never give points to Becky, despite being nice to him roud

EMERALD

* Ninja'd me

* Got an IIconic rep :grin2:

* Should know that I don't hate him, I actually don't hate most of the Becky fanbase, I just find some of them really annoying*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Claims to have high standards

- But is a fan of the IIconics

- That's not iconic. That's ironic.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Damn right. She was the only Fargolian who wasn't nominated, and she totally stole the show!

- Has had that sig for a long time... I don't know what that's like.

- My fellow Noomi Rapace fan... I think. Have an :anna.


IT'S LIKE RAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIINNNNN ON YOUR WEDDING DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has a new sig

- Has been changing it almost every other day since he went Premium

- Making full use of Premium :anna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that we like The Queen, The Boss and The Man but not The Hugger

- Liked Orton doing an RKO to Nia

- is looking forward to SD tonight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ef:

- IT'S A FREE RIIIIIIIDDEEE WHEN YOU'VE ALREADY PAID!!!!!!!!!!!!

- Should know that I do like Poets of the Fall. :anna

- What other bands is he into? :hmm

D:

- Ninja'd me.

- Wants no hugs.

- Even from the Phantom... :sadbecky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Needs to ask Sailor Moon for advice to avoid getting Ninja'd

- Would like to see Asuka squash someone tonight

- Maybe enjoyed the exchange between Kairi and The Queen at the Rumble


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Probably finds my comment about MEW gross :goaway

* Will probably never rep MEW again :sadbecky

* Has stopped using :darryl since Asuka became champion

DOLORIAN

* Improoving his ninja skills

* Probably wants to become Hokage

* Doesn't bury the IIconics like most people here roud*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm still :darryl in my heart.

- No more MEW.

- All the Sally Hawkins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> - Should know that we like The Queen, The Boss and The Man but not The Hugger
> 
> -


You mean Bayley or the nickname Hugger?

Phantom

- Likes Poets of the Fall :anna

- It's a long list

- For now, I'd recommend you also check out Nightwish if you aren't familiar with them already


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know I was referring to Bayley, not a fan

- Is a ninja

- Nightwish fan...loves the greatness of Floor Jansen?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ef:

- I know Nightwish. 

- I also knew Poets of the Fall.

- Just want to know more about ef than Charlotte and Lauren Cohan. :anna

D:

- STOP NINJA-ING ME.


- Triangle. the answer is triangle. 

- Should know that I got some Street Fighter-y stuff for my BD... including a Juri. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wants to know more about me

- I'm surprised he doesn't know everything about everyone already because The Phantom transcends space and time

- Joined in the same month as me. Was born in the same month as me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I know all. I'm just humoring you.

- What day? Did I miss it?

- If so, I'll rectify that.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- On the same day one half of the SmackDown Tag Team Champions was born

- Loves listening to Shonen Knife

- Would be roud of me that I'm the only one who knows about his Shonen Knife love


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was born on the 15th.

- What luck! Today is the 15th!

- HAPPY BIRTHDAY, EF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is drunk 


New avatar


Reminds me of something :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that the Phantom can't get drunk

* Should know that Mandy and Sonya are doing a WWE themed photoshoot dressed as HBK and Sherri Martel

* Likes to be invisible*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- I don't drink.

- I know. :lauren

- Hardy or MEW or Mayu? Vote below!

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Doesn't get to vote.

- I know his answer.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Ignores me :sadbecky

* Is mean :darryl

*







*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know all the cool cats are invisible


Would put me on ignore if he saw the sailor mercury cosplay I showed Phantom :lmao


Gets scared easily


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

This thread is boring

Here's some Bryan






Goosebumps, every single time.

Nostalgia
Doesn't eat meat like Bryan
Likes Becky
Probably happy Elias is heel again


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Thinks Peyton is iconic.

- And not Françoise Hardy, the actual definition of an icon.

-









What:

- Ninja'd me. :fuckthis

- Tried to make this thread less boring... with Bryan....

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows that posting about Bryan only makes this thread more boring 

Posted a gif 

Should know I never get bored of discussing beautiful women




Doctor Phantom said:


> NO:
> 
> - Thinks Peyton is iconic.


:bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fixed.

- Right to be offended.

- Knows that F. Hardy >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Peyton.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Agrees that Bryan is boring

- Knows all Francoise songs by heart

- Is probably listening to her now


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Prefers women who are younger


And blonde 

Should know no one wants to be compared with Mordy. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D:

- Not right now.

- I'm listening to Talking Heads. :lenny

- Not a Bryan fan.

What is going to turn against us all...

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Was mistaken for Mordy.

- Will never forgive me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that Cyprine and Ptilol > the Sailor Moon girls










- Needs to spend on their agility attribute to avoid getting ninja'd so much


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posting straight jive. :bunk

- Sailor Senshi forever.

- Tends to favor the bad girls.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** New sig, I have no fucking clue what anime that is

* Compared me to Nostalgia :vincefu. Dude, I actually like women

* Knows that he should feel fortunate that you made that unforgivable mistake*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know this thread is not even a month old and The Phantom has over 1000 posts in it. :lauren 


Should know I'm not a huge Bella Hadid fan. I like her and I follow her on Instagram, but I never watch her stories or pay much attention to her posts. :shrug So I'm somewhat of a fan I guess, but nothing like your Peyton obsession. 


Knows it's only fair to rib you when you are the number one Nostalgia ribber on the forum. :armfold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy or NO:

- Mordy and NO = interchangeable.

- I'm leaving. If I don't come back, avenge my death.

- Doesn't know Lupin III.


POST JILL VALENTINE!!!!!!!! :mark

Mordy or NO:

- Ninja'd me. :lauren

- It's easy when you post in no other thread and leave only three words.

- POST JILL.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

NOS...

- Thinks time applies to a timeless entity like Phantom

- Should know that Phantom actually made all his post in this thread before the universe began

- Over 8 years on the forum


PHAN...

- Is enjoying REmake 2?

- Knows we favor the bad girls

- Clea or Sailor Senshi?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Phantom:

*Hana fan










*Can't go longer than 48 hours with the same sig

*Helping me push Harley in the Fictional Character thread

:yay

Dolo:

*Digs Dragon Age

*Was hoping to see Toni in the Rumble match

*I was disappointed too

:sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Clea.

- Real gone.

- Post Jill.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cobra...

- Should know the only Dragon Age we really liked was Origins

- Fellow Toni Storm fan

- Has been on the forum for over a year


Phantom...

- Increased their agility and is now ninja'ing people themselves

- Or maybe they just do it with a magic trick

- Watching SD tonight (?)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is more active in this thread now


So he sees all the weird conversation


Should know Mordy says some really dumb things sometimes :lauren


Mordecay said:


> *
> Dude, I actually like women
> *


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*DOLORIAN

* Will leave some points to Toni in the rankings

* Most of his votes will go to blondes :lol

* Will he vote for Peyton? :hmmm

NOSTALGIA

* Thinks that the stuff I say is dumb

* When you posted that you liked pre-ops you know that this was coming :beckylol

* Peyton as HBK :mark:









*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Okay, I'm leaving now.

- Disappointed in the lack of Jill and Mordy probably won't avenge my death. :lauren

- My unlimited love to y'all. Peace.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I actually was going to post Jill, but I got ninja'd :side:

* Have some Jill










* Has said that he was leaving like 3 times and is still here :lmao*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Phantom has to be dramatic with his exits :lauren 


Knows Phantom's comment about only posting in this thread is not true when he's in all the other threads in this section. :lauren


Knows it's about that time where I go off so I should sleep and have some beautiful dreams.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good night

* Sweet dreams

* Hopefully they are...








*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I sent you a special rep

Which was the topic of a certain thread a few weeks ago 

Deserved it because he won't stop mentioning certain things. Enjoy. Night all. :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodnight, whatever you are!

- Sweet dreams.

- I'll be gone again in a few. Avenge my death.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

**









*









*







*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm thinking of taking Kairi out of my favorites...

- Who will replace her?

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is not as loyal to Kairi

- Put :miz there

- He deserves some love and appreciation


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Miz ain't getting that spot.

- Over Kairi? I laugh at you!

- Who's behind Io? :hmm


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- No love for :miz then

- At least he's got Shane

- New sig again


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Miz has you. :anna

- Where are your favorites? :hmm

- PUT MIZ IN YO' FAVES!!!!!!!!! :mark

Mayu or Kairi?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Kairi

- Loyal to Cleange

- Seeking permanent residency in Sanctum Sanctorum


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Probably enjoying the new Queen.

- Probably digs that self-styled Joker thing she's got going on.

- Nothing but respect for the A-Lister.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that The Queen put over their Empress in the dark match after 205 Live

- Was not amused that Asuka was not on SD tonight

- Probably doesn't cares about Bryan's new "title"


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I didn't watch it, but I saw the clip.

I'm sorry... but I love sinister hippie Bryan.

- That was very nice of your Queen. :anna

- Remake and Classic... Together!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Finally has Kairi in his sig roud

* She is not alone but still counts :anna

* Put Peyton on your favorites before I go to sleep

Good night*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Won't miss Itami.

Posts way too much Royce.

Goodnight.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably finds it funny that Mordy says goodnight, yet 40 minutes later he's still online and updating the Peyton thread. I guess someone has to do it. :lmao


Should know Nostalgia slept like crap 


And has been making random WWE section posts to kill time


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DAMMIT, NO!!!!

Okay, you get Mickie James rep! Deal with it!

zrc:

- That was a bummer. They could've done so much more with ol' KENTA.

- His 2nd thing was very blunt.

- Should know that I thought about replacing Kairi with Mayu...

...what have I become?

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Getting Mickie James rep.

- Slept like crap. Sorry. :darryl


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got Ninja'd


Should know I'm happy to see that avatar back :anna


Should know I rarely make posts in the WWE section so the five I made in the last few hours is a lot for me. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted in the WWE section. :O

- Back where he belongs.

Gooble, gobble...

- Will be disappointed when I change my avi in 5 mins. :darryl


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phantom's avi change now on FOX Network.

And just like The Simpsons it should've stopped a long time ago!

Yea I saw Mord was still online. Weird Peruvian Royce offender.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know out of my just over 8000 posts, over 7000 of them were made in 2012/2013. I made some in 2014 but then my activity fell off a cliff for the next few years when I was inactive. I remember passing 8000 posts last year when I returned to the forum and I haven't made that many posts since. If you don't count posts in this section. :cool2


Knows it will be a long time for me to reach 10,000. 


Should know if I ever do I'll probably stop there so the number looks cool on my profile.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SERIOUSLY, NO!?!?!?!?!

You're getting Mickie James AND Benedict Cumberbatch! Check it!

zrc:

- Like The Simpsons, no force on earth can stop it.

- Mordy lied to us all. :sadbecky

Banished. 

- Should know that I have decided on my top 5 for your thread. :anna

NO:

- Ninja'd.

- Playing that N64.

- Zelda forever.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Asuka,
Kairi,
Rhea,
Cross,
Maybe Xia Li?

I love my N64, but never played Zelda. Ever.

Its OK Disney will cancel that shit.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Damn, I'm predictable. :lauren

- Mia. She hasn't done anything in NXT yet, but I love her.

- Knows that Io will not be on it.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*Won't have Io or Toni in his top 5 :sadbecky

*New sig

*You should keep that one :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ember will probably fail to reach top 10 again. 

Io will no doubt get plenty of votes, because "she best eva in da worldz!"

I don't know who I'm voting for yet. First, second and third are obvious. Cross always gets zrc love. So will Mia, Ruby and Logan. I wanna give something to Ronda. Despite the blasting she gets, she appears week in week out, puts on pretty good ppv matches every time and has improved over the past year of training.


Black Cobra
Turtled me.
Its all good.
Probably won't vote.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Phantom is making funny claims but not delivering on them. I have no Mickie james or Benedict rep. :lauren


Should know said rep would not be as bad as the rep I sent Mordy. I sent him Chanel Santini who is a Peyton lookalike transgender pornstar. :lmao


Should know the N64 Zelda games play better on the Gamecube anyway due to slightly better graphics and draw distance and a superior controller. There are some N64 exclusive glitches though, but they don't make the N64 version better.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good old nostalgia. Why are you up at this hour?

Will agree on Mord being a serial Royce offender.

Won't be voting when its up.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

When he still ribs me as much as he does he should not expect nice Peyton rep. :armfold 


Though the pic was clean and not revealing at all. I'm not that mean and I don't want to scare the poor boy. 


Should know there was a time where it freaked me out too but those days are long gone.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's coming.

-I could strike at any moment.

- Benedict and Mickie.... will not... DIE!!!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes Nikki Swango

- And Nikki Cross

- How about Nikki Bella?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Repped me for a post about Elias/Jarrett 


Happy that Orton's in the Chamber


Knows Samoa Joe is an excellent mic worker


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows WWE are not using the best version of Jarrett

- And will probably never do out of spite

- Likes Elias :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nikki Bella? :goaway

- Elias tho.... :anna

- Probably walks with 'im.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows what WWE stands for

- Doesn't like Nikki Bella

- :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :asuka means he doesn't have a third thing.

- That's cool. :anna

- :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Your third thing for me should be :becky2

- Or :becky

- Or :woo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows we won 2-1 last night :yay
Celebrating the GOAT's birthday :becky
Sent me a vm that I'll respond to eventually... maybe :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Talking about football :lauren


Knows I sent him a nice Leanna rep


Knows that's the only time I ever Google her :cool2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows he wouldn't have to google her if had sigs turned on (her insta's in my sig)
Knows I thought we were going to get slaughtered last night
Happy I won't be around for a few days


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Twitter photos are easier to post on the forum than Instagram photos

Should know someone sent me a PM earlier asking who the girl in my sig is :lol 

Loves his time away when he doesn't have to moderate the forum


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows this is my 100th post in here :cool2
Has like 5 times that :beckylol
One of my favourites :cool2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doubt I've got that many in this thread.

Think I was second or third in the last one though. :lmao

Hey CJ xD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Calling me a serial Royce offender

* I have notifications on when she posts shit and she decided to post some pics saying goodbye to Hideo at 12:30 am and it woke me up :lauren

* Getting pen and paper ready for the rankings. Should vote for Peyton since he is not sure who will complete his top 10 :grin2:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She would be unclassified on my list. Because I don't do minus numbers.

I could easily do a Top 30, and she still wouldn't be on it. 

Reina will get an HM at least from me this time around.

You are, you're a strange serial Royce offender. Deserve jail time at least.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is the third highest poster in this thread. I'm fourth. 


Should know the Mandy/Noami feud is beyond stupid after that segment on Smackdown. :lauren 


Though it's good Mandy and Sonya are in the Chamber and the IIconics aren't.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** They have announced one team so far in SD, I imagine the IIconics or Naomi/Carmella will announce their participation next week.

* Like I've said, I wouldn't be surprised if the IIconics are not in the Chamber, despite being better than Sonya and Mandy, their segment last night was horrible, as usual.

* Keeps sending me horrible reps :goaway*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know the IIconics are not better than either of them. The blame is with the creative team. :shrug


Is very critical of my reps. :armfold 


Should know I happen to find that girl very attractive.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

What is it like rooting for a jobber? 

I can't imagine it

Does Peyton simply appearing on tv feel like a big win for you? 

Not being a dick, genuinely wondering. I've never been a fan of a jobber before.


Edit
Been on this forum for years

Didn't like Bryan fans in 2012

Only dates foreign girls


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know it makes Mordy's week when Peyton appears. He marks out, dances to her music, hugs and kisses the TV while the rest of his family looks on with horror. 



Should know I would love to date a local girl and at this point I would prefer it as it would be easier to manage, but I've not had the luck yet. Doesn't help when I live in an isolated area of the country so it's hard to meet new people and most of the girls on dating sites are either single mums or grossly unattractive and overweight. :goaway 



Thinks I'm bisexual :eyeroll


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I imagine Mordy looking like a Peruvian James Ellsworth, maybe with a mustache too.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* I only live with my brother and he usually comes home at midnight, so we don't see each other very much.

* Is right about seeing Peyton does make me happy. And honestly, you can't blame the writting team for Mandy and Sonya being shit every time and say the IIconics are bad for the same reason, Mandy and Sonya are just charisma black holes, not even the best writting team can make up for that.

* Dude, you like women with dicks, you are either bisexual or gay.

SAYWHATAGAIN

* I look like a combination between No Way Jose and Samoa Joe, but skinnier

* How it's like to root for a jobber? It sucks, but what can you do? The most pushed acts bore me (Bryan and Becky especially).

* Probably agrees about the third thing I posted about Nostalgia*


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> *Dude, you like women with dicks, you are either bisexual or gay.*


:buried


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Mordy buried me. Should know it's nothing I haven't heard before in this thread. :shrug 


Should know I don't see it that way. It's only a fetish. If I actually experienced it in reality that would be another story but you cannot determine sexuality by a online fetish. A lot of people have odd fetishes and many never act on it in reality. I probably never will so I don't see myself as bi or gay. When I see women irl I'm very much attracted to them and would only ever want to date women.

Should know no gay man finds transgender women attractive. Just ask zrc. Gay men are attracted to the masculine image and body. So genitals don't define sexuality either.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has the same problem with dating sites than most people: A lot of unattractive people where he lives :lol

* Won't miss Hideo

* Doesn't watch NXT*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should believe what I wrote. :lauren 


Should know the last time I visited my city there was plenty of attractive girls but I'd suspect nearly all of them were not on any dating site. Attractive girls don't need it. 

Should know I don't get to visit my city much though.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I know a fair few gay guys that sleep with transexuals. And I know a few that wouldn't touch them with a ten foot pole. 

Its mostly the pan and bi that go for them, or the curious. 

The whole "online fetish" thing doesn't really fly. If you get off watching a bloke with tits, then you are bisexual (or pan).


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Nostalgia wants to touch them with his 4 inch pole

What's pan? 

Men & women have completely different bodies. I don't care if someone has a pair of fake tits and calls themselves she, the frame is different, the skin is different, it's gay porn. He can watch what he likes it's his choice, but let's call it what it is ?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I'm small :nah2


Should know I'm sick of this thread going in this direction. Most of the time I don't even initiate it. :armfold


You guys have an unhealthy interest in it.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope, I like men. No interest in a man mutilating his body.

You mentioned me, so I posted. 

If you didn't want the reaction, maybe you shouldn't have come to a wrestling forum and said you have an "online fetish" for chicks with dicks.



SayWhatAgain! said:


> What's pan?


Pansexual is a fancy name for those who are attracted to any human form. Binary/Non Binary, Male/Female, Transgender.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wouldn't touch a trans woman

* Giving a dosis of reality to Nostalgia

* Saves his best gifs for me roud*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't have many gifs.

Used them all posting to you though. :lmao

Will await the Royce announcement that she'll be in the chamber.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Out of gifs.

- Has plenty o' quips.

- Fellow Mia Yim fan. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Mia Yim fan :hmm

* Still hasn't removed Kairi from his favourites :mark:

* Thinks KENTA was misused*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You are judging me for being a Mia Yim fan?

- A Peyton Royce fan is judging me for being a Mia Yim fan?

- Banished.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Yes, yes I am

* Haven't seen anything special from her, I am sorry :ciampa

* Have some Jill*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is judging Phantom for being a Mia Yim fan.

I've never seen her talk or work, so I have no idea what side to take.

She's not Asuka so I'll probably be on the negative side.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Tyrion is correct on that last one.

- Only Asuka matters.

-


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090119915082665984


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Only posted one thing.

- But it was the GOAT, so I can dig it. :asuka

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Posting 2 things and the pic of a "GOAT"

* Let's try that

*







*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Provider of Jill
Poster of Peyton
Doesn't like Mia Yim


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I've never understood why anyone wears nail polish. I find it awful to look at. Even as great as Asuka looks in that photo, I just don't understand the need for the polish. 

Should know that this is the GOAT










Both an actual goat and the greatest of all time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Greater than Asuka?

- Do you need a minute?

- Hates nail polish.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I used to paint my nails to stop me biting them.

For most its just another form of expression. No different to a tattoo, a piercing or the other make up they wear. 

Afternoon Tyrion. I hope you have a nice day.


Phantom
Turtled me.

Should know I'm considering including former WCW, ECW and NWA peeps for the legacy award this (or next) year. Most the tape library are owned by the 'E anyway. 

You'd be able to vote for some Japanese women if I did that :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Probably enjoyed Nia punking Ambrose

- Knows her and Tamina won't be winning the tag titles

- Maybe hopes Nia moves to SD to challenge Asuka?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I think you're very late, D.

- Still love you, whatever you are.

- Juri Han fan.

BONUS: Always erases the evidence when they get ninja'd... :hmm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope. It wasn't anything exciting.

Better chance they will than any Smackdown team. Shame Ember is out, I could've dug an odd couple of Moon and Cross. 

Nope. Seen it already.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Greater than Asuka?
> 
> - Do you need a minute?
> 
> - Hates nail polish.


I can't decide.  I love the Weekly Planet just as much as Asuka. Maybe a little more, maybe a little less. I don't know. I get more content from them, so that might be what it comes down to, but......AHHHHHHH. Don't make me choose. I'll feel like I've betrayed either one.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't have to choose. 

- They can be co-GOATS.

- Just don't add Peyton.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Gave us a bonus

- Rocking dat Francoise avi

- They think they are obnoxious...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Will vote on Friday?

Phantom will. 

Tyrion won't.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Doesn't have to choose.
> 
> - *They can be co-GOATS.*
> 
> - Just don't add Peyton.


No. There is only one GOAT










Horrible car

Awesome movie

Taylor Swift

ZRC
Explained pansexual to me

Will have to explain non binary to me

I am scared to google it :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Absolutely they can be co-GOATS! You don't have to choose. Many people don't choose between the two great pillars of their entertainment. 

I promise you I will never add Peyton. 

Loves Daniel Bryans low card comedy act and his horrible hemp belt that makes a mockery of the title.

It doesn't even make any sense. Why did he make the same title, just hemp? He shouldn't want the WWE logo on his belt at all. WWE is the one who made those leather belts in the first place. His character is an idiot!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Will vote on Friday?
> 
> Phantom will.
> 
> Tyrion won't.


How do you know that? You're right, but how do you know that?

- Promised to never add Peyton. :swanson

- Is correct about the sig.

- Fan of Captain Deadpool.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> ZRC
> Explained pansexual to me
> 
> Will have to explain non binary to me
> ...


Non Binary are people that don't identify as male or female.


Phantom
You can't resist giving asuka and kairi some love.

More Peyton speak. The Serial Royce Offender would be pleased. 

Should know today is going so bloody slow.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Explained non binary.

~_____~

Should know that I identify as an Asuka mask.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yep. Every person they show on TV who are non binary are usually bat shit insane. 

Piers Morgan usually replies with "I'll be here tomorrow identifying as a non binary oak table, because I can!".

The line that was drawn got crossed over about 20 miles ago.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I now identify as Vince McMahon, so I get to set the WrestleMania 35 main event.

Hope you like Asuka vs Bray Wyatt, champion vs champion. :mark:

Joined in 2011.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Has a lovely gif of Becky showing off her nice ass in his sig.

There's someone dressed like a clown there too, can't make out who it is though

Doesn't like Bryan epic new belt. The most prestigious championship in professional wrestling is made of hemp! I love it :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that if Becky dressed like Asuka, her career would be over instantly.

Should know that the WWE title is now the 4'th most prestigious title after the 2 womens title and the Universal title. It hasn't been relevant in a few years. 

Love the fact that the WWE title is made of hemp, but still eats animals, in stark contrast to what Bryans gimmick has demanded of him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Not surprised that Asuka was not on SD last night

- Thinks WWE does not respects the Empress

- Has listened to every Epica album


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TYRION

* Has a gif that I have used to rep some annoying Becky fans :grin2:

* Apparently is an Asuka "mask" :hmmm

* Would book a shitty Mania main event

DOLORIAN

* Probably wanted to see his Queen injure Becky's leg more

* Back being a regular

* Find Bryan boring af*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

My main event is glorious! It's what you all need, but don't know you want! You will!

Should know that Becky fans shouldn't care about her tapping out. It's already forgotten as I knew it would be, and it was probably her idea. I doubt Vince would come up with that.

Location: Something Peyton related


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Thinks Asuka should main event Mania every year until she retires

- Is still celebrating Asuka's victory over Becky at the Rumble

- Is looking forward to the final season of Game of Thrones


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is correct.

Is correct again, although with tempered excitement, because I know they don't have a big Mania match for her. She's never getting her win back on Charlotte and any of the other wins don't matter. It doesn't make the match on Sunday less great, but still.

Should know I may watch that match again.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*DOLORIAN

* Will watch the final season of GOT as well

* Wf's biggest swiftie

* \m/

TYRION

* Will watch the Asuka/Becky match until his death

* Dissapointed that Asuka is once again on the background despite being the champion

* Will never vote for Peyton :goaway*


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The only regular in the Asuka fan thread who actually wants Asuka to be pushed :lmao

Was rightfully pissed about her not being on last nights show

Probably looking forward to Endgame


Mordy
Is correct that Nostalgia watches gay porn

Should hate Billie Kay for holding down his girl

Goes to the effort of making his posts green


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows I'm the only real Asuka fan.

Should know I'm quietly dreading End Game, because I'm afraid that Captain Marvel is gonna swoop in and kill Thanos by herself, ruining the stories that the main Avengers have been building to for 10 years. 

Not to mention, nobody ever gets endings right. Futurama is the only thing I've ever seen that ended well. It's why I'm scared of Game of Thrones season 8.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Called Becky the face of the company in his sig. I'm impressed.
- Has a very cool sig gif right below it. I thought about using that one myself the day after the Rumble :lol
- Is eagerly awaiting GoT Season 8 despite his fears.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not a regular 
Had avatar of sexy dancing Asuka
And sig of badass Becky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brother Dream:

- Earth's only Death Proof fan.

- Fellow Nikki Cross fan. :anna

- Should read some Strange. Want some recs?

virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- What else is new?

- Sophitia fan.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's an unfortunate fact that I can't stand. I don't like it at all, but I'll say it if it boosts Asukas reputation. She needs all the help she can get, being left out of the first womens WrestleMania main event.

And people claim WWE respects her. :no: Charlotte isn't over at all and gets in...fpalm

Not a Death Proof fan.....apparently.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It has moments.

- And MARY ELIZABETH WINSTEAD.

- Dreading Captain Marvel.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

> Probably a Velveteen Dream fan. I assume that's what his usertitle means.


Ha, managed to catch this before Tyrion edited it out. Look at this blasphemy Phantom!

I'm not exactly an avid comic book reader, but you can send the recs. If MCU Strange is an accurate adaptation of comics Strange I'd probably like him. 

Might see me more often in the Kairi fan thread from now on.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I need to see it again. It's on Prime. When I get around to it, I'll make my current judgment on it.

Should know I just watched Children of Men because Netflix is removing it on Feb 1st. Good movie, although it trails off closer to the end. The first half is better, and they don't explain certain things. Oh well.

Should know I'm hoping Captain Marvel does really bad opening weekend numbers. I'm contemplating seeing it in its second week just to do my very miniscule part, but if it's tracking amazingly, I'll just bit the bullet.



> Ha, managed to catch this before Tyrion edited it out. Look at this blasphemy Phantom!


I don't get it. :shrug


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Kairi sig

- Claims to be an obnoxious Doctor Strange fan

- Likes Jurassic Park

EDIT

Tyrion

- Ninja

- Must've enjoyed Joe's work on SmackDown last night

- Will forever cherish the opening match of Royal Rumble


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brother Dream:

- Well...

- Definitely read The Oath. That might be to your liking.

- Into Shamballa is severely underrated. Very Sandman-like.

ef:

- Ninja's me.

- Doubting my status as an obnoxious Doctor Strange fan. :sadbecky

-Will :mark if/when Charlotte is added to the Mania match.

Sandman references, Tyrion!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I wasn't big on Jurassic Park when I saw it. It's on Prime, I'm gonna watch it again soon. The first 3 are actually there. Never seen 2 or 3.

Jurassic Park was the one where I was kinda iffy on his work. I like Jaws, I don't love it but I like it, I love the first 3 Dr. Jones's, I'm halfway through ET and I'm enjoying it because it's charming, even though it's very slow and nothing is really happening, and I loved Ready Player One even though it kinda got torn in half by the critics. I liked it. Jurassic Park I thought was a little dull. It was ok I guess. I liked when the guy got eaten in the port-o-potty.

Recommending Strange comics.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Got Phantom'd

- Which means he got beaten at his own game

- I don't doubt your status as a Strange fan but you're not obnoxious

EDIT

Tyrion

- Ninja'd me again

- Should definitely watch all Jurassic Park movies

- Movie buff


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Phantom said:


> Sandman references, Tyrion!


How the fuck am I supposed to know that? They literally call him "The Dream" on the air. This is a wrestling forum. Even if I knew your goofy comic and I don't, how am I supposed to know?

I'm not really a movie buff. I love movies but I haven't seen many of them. I'm trying to get better because I watch a movie trivia leaue and I want to play along with it better because it adds to the fun. 

Maybe I am a movie buff. I'm a movie buff that's seen no movies. The first of his kind.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Jurassic Park is basically a Ray Harryhausen film for the '90s.

- You don't strike me as a Ray Harryhausen fan.

- Digs MCU Strange, might dig The Oath.

Oath isn't my favorite, but it's a good one for MCU fans to start with.


BONUS: Doesn't know my goofy comic book, will never know it. :anna

Oath might do it for you, Sandman will not.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

You're not, I was just having a bit of fun. But I actually like Velveteen Dream too.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Happy Becky won the Rumble

- Happy Asuka retained her title

- Likes Velveteen Dream


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm assuming that's low budget horror, in which case, no, I'm not.

I'm also not a fan of the 70's Japanese cinema and exploitation genres that Tarantino pulls from, but he makes it palatable to someone like me and delivers it in a package that I like. Jurassic Park could and should do that.

Maybe I'll like it when I see it again, I don't know. It was the first Spielberg I saw (as I'm sure it was for most people of my generation) and it just didn't really land with me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ef:

- Also happy Becky won.

- Ditto for Miz.

- We should talk about Rosemary more. :anna

Tyrion:

- Ninja'd me.

- Stop-motion monster movies... but basically. 

- True. Indiana Jones was basically a Jungle Jim/Republic serial adventure on a larger scale, and you dig those films. 

Maybe JP isn't for you. Give it another try, tho.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Probably thinks Rosemary will never come to WWE

- Knows everything :miz does is must-see television

- Likes Aubrey Plaza


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- thread regular
- Miz fan
- has been here 2 years now


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I think Rosemary has said in the past, she has no interest in wwe. I know she's shown no indication she'd want to on her private Facebook. 

Should know Leilani Kai is pretty awesome to chat with.

It's through her I found out about Moolah's cafe.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I didn't know about that cafe!

-Pretty sure you're right about that first one.

- Will I rep him? :hmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Has chatted with women wrestlers

* Has gotten likes from them on social media

* Doesn't brag about it

GHOUL

* Ninja'd me, nothing new

* Thinks MEW was robbed for her role on Fargo

* Knows a lot of low budget movies*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posted in a Becky thread









- Would certainly brag if he gets a like from his favourite

- Only user who uses green font


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Surprised to see me posting in the Becky thread

* I love to throw these curveballs so Becky fans think that I don't dislike her as much

* I don't brag about getting a like from Peyton on social media, because that would be repetitive :ciampa, but it does feels nice every time that happens :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Talkin' about The Man.

- God, I love Warren Zevon. (As an artist.) 

- Warren Zevon fan?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** WHO?

* Seriously, WHO?????

* At least I've heard about Francoise Hardy once or twice in my life before meeting you, never heard about that guy*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I can't stop thinking of Peyton. :nah2 It was obvious bait. 


Should know I could respond how you can't stop thinking of.... but lets not ruin a WWE section thread with that crap like we do this thread. 


Should know I also found it funny when I saw you post in that Becky thread.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Just lost his title as #1 Becky hater

Tyrion would never post in the Becky thread, #1 is his now.

Loves THE NEW Daniel Bryan (who doesn't?)

FFS can I ever make a post here without having to edit it

Nostalgia
- Probably hates Bryan's new belt
- Probably never watches Bryan's segments, yet still doesn't like him
- Check him out, this character is nothing like his Yes movement character, you might become a fan, join the winning team! :mark:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia

- Most probably rooting for Sonya and Mandy at EC

- Has a beautiful sig

- Doesn't want to ruin a WWE section thread

EDIT

SayWhatAgain

- Got ninja'd by Nostalgia

- Ninja'd me

- Loved Becky winning the Rumble


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Werewolves of London?

- Excitable Boy?

- Roland the Headless Thompson Gunner?

Brilliant artist... complicated man. 


Don't know him? Listen to Blondie instead. Blondie's more fun. Listen to Blondie.

ef:

- How did I get this ninja'd?

- Stands by The Man.

- Thinks Lauren Cohan is a perfect creature.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* I could have posted more Becky pics, since WWE has posted a gallery with 40 unreleased Becky pics, but I don't want to ruin my Imgur account with that much Becky :beckylol

* I only post Becky pics to stay in CJ's good books after all the shitting I do about her :lol

* Is gonna call me a suck up now :eyeroll

I AM NOT EDITING THAT MUCH

PHANTOM

* Never heard of those, sorry

* Only stuff that gets to Peru are blockbusters and Oscar nominated movies

* Same with music*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Serial

Royce

Offender


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Doesn't want to be called a suck up even after behaving like one

- Peyton Royce fan

- Previously a fan of Paige

EDIT

zrc

- Ninja turtle

- Attitude Era fan

- Likes The Brood


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Peyton likes too much of my stuff for me to be considered an offender

* Is being lazy

* Haven't used Scar today

EMERALD

* Got ninja'd

* Is gonna edit

* Will probably watch Paige's movie*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Tired of The Evil One.

- Should know that she's now The Evil One.

- Women's wrestling historian.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- #1 fan of The Evil One.

- Listen to Blondie. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Calling Peyton the Evil One










* No longer the Mysterio of my Doc Ock

* Since he admitted that "He doesn't dislike Becky that much" :gtfo*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm my own Mysterio, man.

- I don't need to hate Becky.

- I just need to destroy Spider-Man. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I would be a better person if I liked Peyton. :lauren


Should know I said I would never have anyone on my ignore list but today that finally changed. 


Won't be posting Sonya pics.




Phantom: 

Ninja'd me

Found an exchange between Mick Foley and Rhea Ripley funny

Lives up to his user title :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> ** WHO?
> 
> * Seriously, WHO?????
> 
> * At least I've heard about Francoise Hardy once or twice in my life before meeting you, never heard about that guy*


Huh? Warren Zevon is 100 times more famous than Francoise Hardy. I've heard his name mentioned tons. I had no idea who Hardy was.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** You don't live in Peru, this is a 3rd world country, 95% of the population doesn't know/care about things that are not even popular in their countries

* Most people only care about Latin Music, blockbuster movies/series and nothing else when it comes to entertainment

* That's one of the reasons I would like to move out from here*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Still Doc Ock.

- I'm still Mysterio.

- Just on different paths.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Needs more Blondie.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** According to him I am the SPO

* Still lazy

* Probably saving energy for the rankings*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *
> *
> 
> 
> ...



She looks hot here. :shrug 


Will be shocked but should know I really have nothing to talk about.


What's the story with the British flag on her kneepads? :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Found a Peyton pic hot 










* The british flag is part of the australian flag, she was paying homage to Australia since this pic is from her match at Super Show Down in Melbourne

* Is bored af*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's the Australian flag. fpalm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Facepalm.

- Does not dig Mysterio: Mystic Genius. 

- This displeases Phantom: Self-Styled Mysterio.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's the Australian flag. fpalm


No it's not. It's the British flag.

*Phantom*
Secretly loves Becky
Loves him some ASIAN VIOLENCE
Got himself a PHD with his premium membership :mark:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's the Union Jack. It's in the first quarter of the Australian flag to denote Australia's historical ties to Britain.

- Knows I don't hate Becky Lynch.

- Dug Giant.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Goes on about Mysterio too much 


It's his latest obsession 


Offended when people's response to Debbie Harry is - who?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mysterio's been one for some time. He's my favorite Spidey villain.

- Just can't wait to see him in live-action. 

- Too much is never enough when it comes to Mysterio.


Phantom's Phun Phact: Before landing on my real name, I considered "Mysterio" and "Stephen Strange" for my stage name.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> No it's not. It's the British flag.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Has Run To The Hills to contemplate on The Evil That Men Do

- Would Cry For The Moon if Asuka loses the title before Mania

- Likes podcasts


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


>


That is the Australian flag you posted, which features the Union Jack in the corner, which is the flag of the United Kingdom. The flag on Peyton's kneepads is solely the Union Jack, so it is indeed the British flag. Just noticed the stars, meh, we're both right.

My gf thinks I spend too much time on here

She thinks it's weird

I'm inclined to agree. :shrug

Peace out y'all, I will be posting infrequently from now on. Unless I am having a really slow day at work :bored


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

> My gf thinks I spend too much time on here
> 
> She thinks it's weird
> 
> I'm inclined to agree.


- Ditto. Eerily similar to my situation. 

- Goodbye.

- Asuka is great.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> That is the Australian flag you posted, which features the Union Jack in the corner, which is the flag of the United Kingdom. The flag on Peyton's kneepads is solely the Union Jack, so it is indeed the British flag.


.....can you SERIOUSLY not see the stars or are you just trying to piss me off?

This is why I'm glad you won't be posting as much.

EDIT - 



> Just noticed the stars, meh, we're both right.


:lmao

No, we're not both right.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Damn.

- Brutal, dude.

- :asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I have no patience for these Becky Lynch fans. This is how you become a Becky fan, no formal education. Geography and history were two of my best subjects.....plus my favourite podcasters are Australian. I know the Australian flag.

Not to mention, the idea that Peyton would rock the Union Jack on its own is ridiculous.

:asuka


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Failed to include GOAT Tay and The Queen

- That would be like me not including Asuka, Clea or Francoise for them :lol

- Should know it is all good tho


Pst...fav horror movie of 2019 so far (?)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Posting pics as 3 things in typical Phantom fashion

-









-









EDIT

Dolorian

- Likes Scarlett Johansson 

- Metal fan \m/

- Probably edited their own rep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D:

- I use them for the next post. :anna

- Hmm.

- I've only seen one new one... and it's not out yet.

ef:

- Ninja'd me.

- You'll get pics later. :anna

- Only Kate Micucci or people you care about?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

**









*









*







*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I got the same Asuka twice...

- It's a good one...

-


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Maybe one day they will recommend a Francoise album to see if we do like it

- Has heard MEW singing and likes it (?)

- Would love a duet between Hardy and MEW (?)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will do. I gotta go soon, but I'll give you a proper list. 

- Yes and yes. :mark

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that that pic of Asuka is the first pic that appears when you do a google image search of Asuka, so it's just people being lazy :lol

* Posted a House pic :anna

* It's a House pic without Olivia Wilde :hmm*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Oops.

- My mistake.

-


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Posted in here 2 hours ago
- Thinks he's obnoxious
- But we love him anyway


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Moxley Girl

- Will probably have to watch AEW 

- Likes Drew McIntyre :anna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Has a great sig 

- Loving our Queen as a heel

- Probably not into video games (?)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ef:

- Is mostly here for AJ, Randy, Becky, and Charlotte

- Also here for Bayley. :O

- Thinks she's the most lovable babyface.










D:

- Ninja'd me. :fuckthis

- Was repped. :mark

- Fellow Rhea fan. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't think that Peyton is the greatest thing that has ever happened to humankind










* Got ghouled

* Kairi :zayn3








*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Only person in the whole world who thinks Peyton is the greatest thing that has ever happened to humankind

- Tweets her regularly

- Olivia Wilde fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Damn. Vicious to Peyton.

- Cool to my obsessions. tho.

- We cool. :anna

Who wants Kate Micucci pics!?!??!?!??!?!?! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** If you post Micucci I will post Peyton

* Posted Olivia :mark:

* Watched/Will watch Kairi's match from tonight's NXT*



emerald-fire said:


> - Only person in the whole world who thinks Peyton is the greatest thing that has ever happened to humankind


*Her mom and Dillinger disagree :shrug*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Loves Olivia Wilde

- Doesn't loves her as much as Peyton, of course

- House MD fan (?)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Will.

- Worth it...

-









D:

- Ninja'd me.

- I'll post my F. Hardy list when I get home. :anna

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

**









*









*









She is so pretty :zayn3*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom...

- Will recommend me some stuff from their GOAT

- We have no knowledge of this Micucci entity that they have introduced into this thread

- Is not obnoxious, contrary to wha they claim


Mor...

- Master Ninja

- Probably disappointed that Itami is leaving

- Would probably stop watching WWE if Peyton leaves


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

-









-









-









D:

- Ninja'd me.

- Will learn all about Micucci in a few. :anna

- Learning is fun. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*DOLORIAN

* Got ninja'd 

* Should know that House is my favourite tv show of all time

* Should know that, during her run on House, Olivia was, for me, on the level that Peyton is right now

PHANTOM

* Claimed that I was the only regular that didn't know Micucci

* Was wrong

* Posted more Micucci, which means...








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got ninja'd.

- Loves House.

- Digs Black Jack?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I only have watched the popular animes: Captain Tsubasa, DBZ, Naruto, Full Metal Alchemist, Saint Seiya.

* However, the latest anime I have watched is one called Erased, it was so beautiful and sad :darryl

* My brother, who is a big anime fan, recomended it to me, but I didn't wanted to watch it, until I heard the ending, that song is one of the best anime songs I've heard, it always gives me chills despite not knowing what the hell the singer is saying






:cry*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Watched quite a few animes

- Watches NJPW

- Is probably shocked Dean Ambrose is leaving


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

He's don't practically nothing for years, so him leaving isn't all that surprising. They were too busy focusing on Reigns and now they're screwed cause he's gone.

There's nobody to replace him. Rollins, Styles and the likes can't be face of the company, because they've been made to look like geeks for too long. 

You know things are fucked when a McMahon is champion.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't care about Dean leaving

* Probably wouldn't care if anyone leaves

* Recently repped me :monkey*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Indeed I did rep you. zrc reps are rare :lmao

Not really bothered about the guys, so one leaving isn't gonna hurt my feewings.

The E lost me as a superfan a long time ago at this point.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** WWE lost him

* Probably noticed my fucked up

* He is starting the rankings tomorrow*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I am. 

And also a little extra thing for this years Legacy Awards for Wrestlemania weekend. 

Can I count you in on that too?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Sure, as long as I don't have to think too much :lol

* Will never give points to the Royce

* Will use his RuPaul gif most likely*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Recently posted in the Peyton thread


Should know I'm happy about the news that SayWhatAgain will spend less time on the forum now


Should know I'm going to post this photo only because you were the last poster


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Posting his catfish

* Will never stop doing it, he is just using me as an excuse

* Has recently put someone in his Ignore List :rude*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

If she was catfishing and it turned out the photos used were of a REAL girl would you finally admit she's hot? :hmm: 


Though in her defense she had posted two short video clips of herself Twitter which suggests she's genuine. I mean, catfishes generally only use pics as its a lot harder to steal video clips of someone. Still, it's a mystery. 


Doesn't care about proof and will just call someone a catfish anyway. :eyeroll


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Why are you happy about saywhatshisface is spending less time here?

DJ is a pretty boy with breasts yes.

Is a good brother, but he won't be voting when I post the female rankings today.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Because he's annoying to the point I had to put him on ignore. 


Probably wants Jax/Tamina to win the womens tag titles 


Depends if its as complicated as the previous rankings thread. :hmm: I don't like questions I can't answer.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't like complicated questions :hmm:

* Still hasn't put me on ignore roud

* According to zrc, likes pretty boys with boobs :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I can't really answer questions about NXT women and such.


That's because you're friendly and you wouldn't rib me as much if I didn't rib you as often as I do. It's our feud. :armfold


Should know I read the post you made about which 3 people you watch the WWE for and I wasn't surprised at all. :side:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its literally ranking your favourite women currently in the E.

You don't need to know anyone in NXT and it doesn't have to be a top 10. 

There's a few that vote for a top 5 or so instead. Majority posts 10s now though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that Nostalgia doesn't read the rules of the rankings thread

* If he did, he would know that you don't need to vote for 10 women

* He would also know that one of the most important rules is to vote for Peyton, if you don't your vote doesn't count :beckylol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Just vote, NO!

- Put Sonya at #1!

- The rest can be filler!

- It's too early for Peyton.

- Post Aubrey.

- I like Aubrey.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Posted 6 things :wtf

* Would give Peyton -10 points :goaway

* Will give Kairi 9 points








*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey Dr can I count you in for the Legacy Award "jury"?

Yes there's some joshi on there. 

Along with 70 other names this time.


Turtled by Mord.

I was thinking of doing a rule where if you canvas for.votes, yours aren't counted xD

Good job for you, it isn't in effect yet. I wouldn't hesitate to knock those ten points from Royce.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Is giving Peyton 10 points

- Kairi 9 points 

- No points for Becky :sadbecky

EDIT

zrc

- About to start a thread today

- Will give 10 points to Nia Jax

- And 9 points to Tamina


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- I don't know what that is.

- Sure.

- What do I have to do?

ef:

- Ninja'd me.

- How many points are you giving Kairi? :hmm

- All the points for Charlotte.

Where's Aubrey? :hmm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rules will be posted with the rankings later.

Instead of inductions at the end of the year, they'll be around Wrestlemania.

The jury choose 10 to be shortlisted from the long list, then 4 are chosen by the Forum to be inducted from the 10.

@emerald-fire;
Incorrect actually. Nia is getting 8.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So much power... I'll take it.

- I'm gonna make new enemies. :dance

- Let me know when it's time to do it.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc

- Who's getting 10?

- Will also give some points to Flair and Riott

- Gangrel fan

EDIT

Phantom

- Looking forward to making new enemies roud

- Should know Kairi won't get any points from me until she makes it to the main roster

- Probably won't give any points to Charlynch :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I am riding the Riptide at the moment xD

My biggest issue is who's getting 7-1 points. Because I legit like a lot of the ladies currently signed. 

I think Kacy Catanazaro will end up getting a spike thanks to her rumble gymnastics. 

Got Turtled by Phantom.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is talking about rankings
I don't know what thats all about
Women wrestlers I guess


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Correct.

- Vote.

- Vote for Asuka and Kairi.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't even vote in political elections, so no
I wouldn't vote Kairi anyway
I don't care for such things


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doesn't vote.

Won't vote.

Wouldn't vote for the Pirate Princess.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't want me to campaign for Peyton :sadbecky. I will keep doing it while I can then

* Only knows that he will vote for Tamina, Nia and Rhea.

* Likes big girls*



virus21 said:


> Is talking about rankings
> I don't know what thats all about
> Women wrestlers I guess


*Yeah, you should go, put Peyton's name and leave*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No
I won't being doing that
I don't care about any voting hoopla


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Won't be voting

* Should know that I finished watching the first 2 seasons of Young Justice and I didn't find what was the big deal about it, it's not better or worse than the Justice League animated series :shrug

* Doesn't mind Wonder Girl outfit in Titans. I wanted more cleavage >*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Was only "whelmed" by Young Justice
Artemis MVP of the show by the way
Wants cleavage. Don't we all


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Some folks think that Justice League cartoon is sheer perfection...

- "You know what IS sheer perfection? Everything about Peyton Royce!!!!"

- Beat you to it.


virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Cleavage.

- Would not vote for Kairi, confirmed supervillain.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Threads up.

Already nominated in the Legacy thing. :lmao

Knows CJ will sticky the thread tomorrow.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I didn't need much time.

- No Bull tho... :sadbecky

- I went back and forth with my last pick... but I'm happy with my choice. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - I didn't need much time.
> 
> - No Bull tho... :sadbecky
> 
> - I went back and forth with my last pick... but I'm happy with my choice. :anna


She can't be inducted twice :lmao

Was the list OK?

Probably missed out many, but it'll do for a first attempt I guess.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- CF already got 10 points :woo

- BL got 9 :becky2

- Should go vote in the thread now

EDIT

zrc

- Should check his PM

- Started the Feb rankings thread :woo

- Knows who's winning :becky2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I don't think Peyton is perfect, perfection doesn't exist :shrug

* There was a phrase I once heard that was something like "One likes someone for his/her virtues, but loves him/her for his deffects". I apply to that to every relationship that I have: Friends, family, etc. 

* Justice League is fine, is better than Justice League Unlimited imo

FUCK IT, I AM NOT EDITING THAT MUCH

EMERALD

* Knows that I won't be giving points to Lynch

* It's not like she needs them :shrug

* I would have given points to Charlotte for her matches, but it annoys me to no end to see her hogging the spotlight*



virus21 said:


> Artemis MVP of the show by the way


*For me it was Aqualad/Kaldur'ahm*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:
She should be, dammit! She's Bull!!!

Good list. :anna

ef:

- Already voted.

- Didn't vote for Kairi.

- Someone might... :hmm

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Perfection does exist. :asuka










- All points for Peyton.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

If I open up the Legacy wing for anybody, then I guess Bull would have a chance as part of the Atrocious Alliance. 

I'm not sure if I'll give points to Kairi. 

Might do though.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordy mentioned Peyton again for no reason. Ugh. Post the gif zrc. 


Should know I read the thread now. 


Should know I will vote.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has had it with that motherfucking Peyton in this motherfucking thread
Has read "The Thread"!!!!!!!!!!
Voter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Not a fan of The Evil One.

- Fan of Sonya.

- Will vote for her. :anna

virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- References.

- Titans fan... Raven isn't his favorite. :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Did someone mention Royce?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Scar's back! :mark

- Voted, I did!

- I miss Hiroyo and Meiko. :sadbecky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Gave the 10 to their Empress

- No Io on their list...curious

- Gave the pity vote to Peyton


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know emerald fire needs to pick two more cause Trish and Victoria went in last year. 

Kairi got at least an HM from me this time.

It was harder than before. 


Turtled by the Dolorian.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D:

- Not curious.

- Io is okay. Not my favorite.

- Recognizes a pity vote. roud

NO: 

- Ninja'd me.

- Voted.

- :asuka at #3! :woo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I voted.

Those last two required some thought but I didn't want to look like a jobber by not listing 10 people.

His number one was as expected.


zrc: 

Ninja'd me 

His first one was a good choice 

Should know I might have placed Rhea higher if I saw more of her work


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Some weird voodoo just happened.

- I didn't get ninja'd...

- Strange.... DOCTOR STRANGE. :woo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Finally voted.

Dolorian voted for Victoria... If she was eligible she would've got ten from me (but she isn't). 

Glad Sonya will have a 10 point boost from you voting. I've included her on my list a couple times in the past.

Noooooo!!!
Bad Phantom!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Give a pity vote roud

* Despite calling her The Evil One

* Likes The Scar gif

ZRC

* Uses the Scar gif

* No pity votes

* Wishes he could vote for Victoria*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I might have listed The Bella Twins in the last spots but they weren't eligible. 

Should know I've shitted on Liv in the past but put her number 9. :lmao She's improved a bit though since I made those comments and is pretty to look at and not as boring as Ruby or Sarah imo. :shrug 

Ronda's matches can be fun to watch and I like her intensity in the ring, but her promos and hugging the faces is cringeworthy.




Doctor Phantom said:


> - Some weird voodoo just happened.
> 
> - I didn't get ninja'd...


I posted before you and then it put your post before mine. :hmm:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ronda is sufficient where it matters, and seems to add another move to her repertoire in every match she has. I even liked her match with the Bella which is a miracle. 

Only problem I have is (promos aside) is that she has competitive matches with everybody when she should be demolishing them in seconds and only putting up a struggle with top tier women. 

Should know I still want that four way for WM between CRAB.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** It should be "CRAP" instead of "CRAB"

* With the "P" going over :grin2:

* Likes Ronda, but doesn't like the way she has been portrayed*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a non-wrestler as his number 2 woman only because he's finds her hot and she wished him a happy birthday on Twitter. :bryanlol



Doesn't have anyone actually doing well in the company in his top 10. :lauren


Loves marking for midcard and jobbers.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

CRAP being a great word for her inclusion too.

The Nostalgia. 

I don't have a third thing really. Because unlike Mord I gave up ribbing on your vices


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well almost.


Thinks I like pretty boys with breasts. :lauren


Any snow where you're at? Just ice here.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Again with The Evil One, Mordy... :lauren

- Riding the Riptide. :mark

- I think all of the regs dig Ripley. :O


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Well almost.
> 
> 
> Thinks I like pretty boys with breasts. :lauren
> ...


Nope no snow, ice or rain here. Been quite mild today. A friend down south said it just started where he is though.


Doctor Phantom said:


> - Again with The Evil One, Mordy... :lauren
> 
> - Riding the Riptide. :mark
> 
> - I think all of the regs dig Ripley. :O


Yep I'm riding the Riptide.

Hopefully she isn't on NXT:UK much longer. 

Leave that for that foul bloody heathen Toni Storm.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's bucketing here.

- Knows that Rhea >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Toni Storm.

- WWE has Toni, Kairi, and Io... they're probably going to snatch up Mayu. :lauren 

I know they ain't going to do anything good with her... :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Rhea is the Becky to Toni's Charlotte

* Wait until she gets pushed and everyone turns on her 

* Rhea is the best woman under 25 they have*



Nostalgia said:


> Doesn't have anyone actually doing well in the company in his top 10.


*Tbf if you are not rooting for the ABC, Ronda or Bliss you are gonna be rooting for a midcarder/jobber/unknown*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks Kaldur was best YJ character
He was pretty awesome
Dat Artemis though


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Rhea is a murder machine and I love her.

- I ain't gonna turn against Rhea.

- I didn't turn against Asuka when it was cool to hate on the streak.

I was already kinda "eh" on Becky and Io. I like 'em when they're in a good match with someone I dig.

virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Artemis fan.

- Miss Martian is where it's at, cat.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Riptide Riders will increase. 

She's so young she's only gonna get better.

Just depends how hard the E fuxk her up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Edited his post

* Did 3 things about Virus

* Hasn't watched Young Justice*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nor will I watch Young Justice.

Or House.

Or any Australians except that sexy bastard Shane Thorne.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** It's a Rhea fan but doesn't care about watching her :hmm:

* Or forgot she was australian

* Probably knows that Thorne will be a jobber until he leaves/gets released*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Rhea has a great body


Probably doesn't agree


Should know I had no idea who Shane Thorne was until I Googled.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nah Ripley was sent from heaven. But Mords right, I forgot she was Australian (which isn't in the UK). 

A gift for those who wish to ride the Riptide. 

Didn't know Thorne was cause he doesn't watch the NXT.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fellow Rhea fan. roud

- Rhea is now the official Australian wrestler woman of this thread. :fact

- Put Rhea at #1 on his list. :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Appreciates the Nightmare :mark

- Likely smiled when they saw we gave several points to their Empress

- Will recommend some Francoise


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Rhea is life, Rhea is love.

- Rhea is the new MEW. :mark

- Like MEW, she's dug by all... except Tyrion. :lauren


I forgot. Give me a sec. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I agree with Rhea being the number one Australian woman of this thread.


Now everyone rep Mordy Rhea pics. :cool2 


Should comment in that vacation thread in the Anything section.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

xD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- On it.

- Mordy's getting some Rhea. :mark

- I'll check it out. :anna

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- With greatness. :banderas

- I, for one, welcome our new Nightmare overlord. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Rhea>Asuka :fact

* Rhea>Sonya :fact

* Peyton>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Rhea :fact:fact*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- False.

- True.

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

He said her name.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No to The Evil One.

- Yes to Rhea.

- Yes to Siouxsie Sioux. :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Helping turn this thread into a Nightmare :mark

- Had an epic birthday recently


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*DOLORIAN

* His rankings weren't IIconic :goaway

* Posted a gif of Rhea responding to which is her favorite tag team

* Part of the Forever Sigless Squad

ZRC

*









*









*







*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Her favourite team was Hell No? Loses points with me. :lauren


Should know they wouldn't make my top 30 tag teams. 


Should know the second pic you posted is much better than the third. Too much makeup is a turn off. :goaway


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well she was only 3 at the turn on the millennium. 

She would've been a teen when Team Hell No were around. 

So no surprise they'd be a favourite. Not everyone is gonna sit and watch old matches.




Mordecay said:


> *DOLORIAN
> 
> * His rankings weren't IIconic :goaway
> 
> ...


Fuck off!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Both him and Nostalgia thought that what I said about Rhea and Team Hell No was true :heston

* I don't know where that gif came from

* I will make a Rhea gif that is as good, if not better than that*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know Becky is leading the rankings :becky2

- Knows who's winning

- Gave 10 points to someone who won't even make the top 20


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I also gave gave 10 points to someone who won't even make the top 20


Has better taste than Mordy :becky2


Should know 1/3 of the time I click this thread it takes me to the first page which is annoying. :hmm:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ef:

- Becky is #1...










- Asuka usually gets #2... that's not too bad.

- Will vote for Kairi when she joins the MR? :hmm

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Not a Bryan fan.

- Does not dig Team Hell No.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia

- Gave 10 points to Sonya :anna

- It was his first time voring, I guess

- 8 years on WF

EDIT

Phantom

- I don't know yet

- She will definitely make it to my HMs, I can promise you that.

- No Charlynch in his top 10 :sadbecky 
But he had room for Royce :beckywhat :thelist


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Liked my post on the voting thread
- Voted for all the 4 Horsewomen
- Included Sonya Deville :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ef:

- Royce is not a threat to Asuka. :fact

- Lilly or Lauren? :hmm

- Fellow Deadpool non-fan. :yay

Dream:

- Ninja'd me.

- Probably voted for Becky.

- Digs MCU Strange. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

According to the first word thread the first word Phantom thinks of when he hears ''Shemale'' is ''Nostalgia''. :lauren 


Should know that's some :bs:


Bores the thread with Clea. :eyeroll


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*EMERALD

* Royce>>>>>>> Charlotte and Becky :fact

* People who thinks otherwise










* Didn't gave points to Paige :lauren

DOLORIAN

* Thought that my joke was real :lol

* Gave 10 points to a shittier option than mine

* Thinks Liv is better than Ruby :goaway*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Nope. It's a fact.

- Clea > DJ :fact

- Always references the Pokeymen. :lauren

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Posted a GOAT gif. :mark

- No Evil One. :yay


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Doctor Phantom said:


> ef:
> 
> - Royce is not a threat to Asuka. :fact
> 
> ...


- Asuka is a threat to CF. I still voted for her.

- Both. Slight edge to Lilly.

- Fellow Deadpool non-fan. :yay



Mordecay said:


> ** Royce>>>>>>> Charlotte and Becky :fact
> 
> *


*

:beckylol




* Didn't gave points to Paige :lauren

Click to expand...

*My points go only to active wrestlers. Paige would probably be third if she was still wrestling.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yes...

- ...but I'm petty. :fact

- I've never voted for Becky. roud


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Petty

- Insecure

- Unsportsmanlike


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Damn right. :dance

- Fine. I'll put Becky on the list.

- That's a drop in the ocean at this point. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has never voted for Becky roud

* Good Phantom

* Have some Kairi










EDIT: You dissapoint me Phantom, have some Peyton








*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- :becky2

- That will disappoint Mordy

- Has a terrible avatar

EDIT

Mordy

- Disappointed in Phantom for doing the right thing :goaway

- Ninja'd me

- Should tell us what 'Mordecay' means


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I disappoint everyone. 

- I still got Kairi. :mark

- Everything's coming up Phantom!


Check the list.

- Ninja'd me.

- Doesn't appreciate classic horror cinema. :goaway

- I was true to my word.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *
> DOLORIAN
> 
> * Thought that my joke was real :lol
> ...



Knows Mordy is confusing the thread. Apparently I'm Dolorian. :lauren


Knows if Mordy focused on his writing instead of making sure to apply the shitty green text every time he would make less mistakes. :shrug 

Mentioned DJ. Should know no one talks about her anymore and certainly not me. Get with the times Phantom. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You were talking about her like a week ago!

- I'm sorry I don't read the Nostalgia Newsletter. :goaway

- Disrespects Clea. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* You literally posted a pic of his/her today :eyeroll

* I realized that I made that mistake, but there are so many ninjas that I said fuck it

* Knows that our 10 points got wasted in wrestlers with no future :sadbecky

PHANTOM

* Put Becky over Peyton :goaway

* No more Micucci reps for him

* He may still get Kairi reps*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn't see my posts earlier talking about her. :beckylol 


Should know in school I was the class clown 


I can always make people laugh :fact




Mordy:

Ninja'd me

Wrote his 

Will be getting ****** rep again as a punishment


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- True.

- Possibly true.

- False.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks about Nostalgia when he thinks about Shemales :beckylol

* Just like me :anna

* Probably wants Kairi and Io in the Chamber instead of the IIconics :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will no longer give me Micucci rep. :sadbecky

- Will no longer receive MEW rep. :sadbecky

- Only Asuka and Becky rep. :asuka :becky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That's me out.

I can't deal with all this Peyton bullshit. Post her in the women's section, this isn't a Mordecays personal stash of Peyton fucking Royce thread. 

Peace!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We broke him.

- Sowwy.

- Can I still post Debbie Harry?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Back to classic horror avatar

- Their GOAT Francoise dethroned???

- Hoping the Nightmare does well on the main roster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nah. 

- She'll be back.

- Barbara Steele is also a GOAT. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** The Phantom has many GOATs

* Recently changed the text under his username

* Wants to post Debbie Harry*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- MEW?

- Olivia?

- Or Rhea?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** MEW and Olivia

* Most obnoxious Dr Strange fan

* Probably will leave in a bit*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Correct.

- In about 10.

- No one is more annoying in their love of Doctor Strange than the Phantom. roud


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I laughed my ass off at that zrc post. 



Nice to know he can tolerate all the shemale talk but Peyton Royce photos is his breaking point. :lmao 



Knows that Mordy does overdo it with the photos though. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has had enough of the Evil One.

- Goodbye.

- Post pics of... you know what I like.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :homer

- So much Mew...

- I'm out for realsies.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Loves classic horror

- Phantom of the Opera is his favourite film of all time

- Digs Lilly and Lauren :anna


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

afaik is not an obtuse moron

may or may not have the energy to deal with obtuse morons

is unlikely to get the obtuse morons reference


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wacky, zany guy.

- What won't he say?

- What a card.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Old movies

* Japanese female wrestlers

* French singing Icons*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Evil One

- Evil One

- Sometimes Wilde.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

-









- Should join the dark side of TAY










- This is probably their favorite thread


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Likes Dark Taylor

* Likes the Nightmare

* Taylor>>>>Charlotte*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

-









- Recently voted in the female nomination's thread

- Is correct in that last point, Taylor is tops but still Charlotte is :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Us:










- Tous les garçons et les filles, the debut album. 

- La question, a major turning point in her career.

First person to answer gets to pick my next sig.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Answer what?

* Do I have to listen to the albums to know it?

* I don't want to*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- To name three things, I meant.

- Guess it's you.

- But you didn't choose a sig. Void.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Okay.

- Next person to name three things about me gets to pic my sig.

- Go.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** You know what I am going to ask

* That's why I didn't put anything

* If you feel uncomfortable put MEW or Kairi*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The same one?

- Not even a different IIconics sig?

- :hmm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is looking to change their sig and offering something to pick it

- Is not willing to put Peyton init

- Should use a Suspiria (2018) sig :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Black Christmas will be used in December.

- Maybe the good Suspiria...

- It is done. You get two hours, Mordy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- The good Suspiria has both DAK and JES, so...

- Good, should save BC for December

- Is pleasing Mordercay with their current sig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That is flagrant blasphemy, but I'll allow it.

- Should I get RE2 or KH3?

- Loves that Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- We would go for RE2 but I have never been a fan of KH

- Rocking a groovy new avi

- Their avi is causing a distortion in space-time


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- My avi defends the multiverse against mystical and metaphysical threats. :anna

- But Tifa's in KH! :O

- Who will replace the IIconics: Kiernan/Sabrina or MEW? :hmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*DOLORIAN

* Making suggestions to the Phantom

* Probably wants him to embrace his inner Swiftie and put TAY on it

* Or his Queen :lauren

PHANTOM

* I was having dinner, that's why I didn't give you any suggestions Phantom, any of these two will do it, put it for the rest of the time that is left if you can


















* Posted a cute Kiernan pic

* Will betray us for her :sadbecky
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not green.

- Shocking.

- Don't push your luck. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sabrina.

- Going with Sabrina.

-


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Actually should know we think sigs are evil and we would not recommend them

- Should use their Strange powers to go back in time and make it so that sigs were never invented

- Has seen and enjoyed Noroi: The Curse (?)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that the Phantom said that he was going to keep the IIconics sig for 2 hours

* But, as a timeless entity, time is different for him than for the rest of us

* Hates sigs as much as he dislikes Daniel Bryan*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I had the sig for 10 of my years. :anna

- I'll use an IIconics sig on the 2nd. Remind me.

- Should know that I have seen and enjoyed Noroi: The Curse. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has one of his best sig/avi combos to date :anna

* Probably misses :anna

* Spent 10 of his years using the IIconics sig :anna

Good night... probably*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - I had the sig for 10 of my years. :anna
> 
> -* I'll use an IIconics sig on the 2nd. Remind me.*
> 
> - Should know that I have seen and enjoyed Noroi: The Curse. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Morning zrc


Dry January is over for him


Should know I wouldn't be surprised if Mordy put me on ignore after that last rep I sent him


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Made my reps unwatchable, disgusting and horrible

* Won't be put on ignore...yet

* Seems to have nightmare inducing pics saved :goaway*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Cant look at his reps anymore.

Desperately needs some Peyton rep.

Might not see it though.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I have no pics saved but I was looking on Twitter for a few minutes to find the ideal photo to send you. :cool2 


Knows he wouldn't get them if he didn't rib me all the time and make transphobic comments but he loves making them too much. :goaway


Should know she's only been on Twitter a few months and has well over 10,000 followers so some people clearly like her.




Eva:

Ninja'd me

Knows Mordy must get plenty of Peyton rep anyway so he needs other things to mix it up :lmao 

Not a fan of Bryan or Becky fans


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** There is audience for everything and anything, that doesn't mean that it's right

* Probably looked for that pic in incognito mode because he felt ashamed after it

* Should know that I don't get as many Peyton reps as he thinks, since people knows that I have a shit ton of pics of her*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is incorrect. It's only Twitter and it wasn't nude. :shrug


Knows I have some element of shame over it though. :lauren


And that's why real life friends and future girlfriends will never know. :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Until I tell them. 










Have some Rhea


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is gonna tell Nostalgia's secrets to his friends

* Probably has me on Ignore :lol

* Should know that my phone is so trash that it is fully charged but as soon as I unplugged it goes from 100% to 89% :lauren and it doesn't even last an hour*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- His phone is against him.

- Sorry. :sadbecky

- Here's a pic of your favorite Aussie. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know zrc lives on the other side of the country to me so that won't happen. :cool2 


Thinks I send the worst reps. Is wrong. It's not like I'm sending dick pics and people have got warnings and been banned on here before for doing that. :lol

Should know next time I'll send you Peyton to avoid a meltdown.



Phantom:

Ninja'd me 

Posting hot Rhea 

Knows Rhea > Peyton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was phantom'd.

- :sadbecky

- MORE RHEA!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* See, this would be the time I would post Peyton but I don't want to get zrc mad again

* What should I do?

* I know*










*Peyton>Rhea>Asuka and Sonya :fact

PHANTOM

* Phantom'd me too

* Gives pity votes roud

* We don't know his favorite current male wrestlers, if he has any*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Part of that picture is great.

- Will receive a Scar soon.

- Sabrina is judging you:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Meh more of that talentless bitch. Things you see when you haven't got a gun. 













Other side of the UK? Nothing an IP search won't fix xD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not Sabrina! She's a gifted witch!

- Oh.

- My prediction came true.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks YJ Miss Martian is good




Promoting Sabrina once again. Must be a new season soon


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* As a timeless entity know what is going to happen

* Should know that I still haven't watched the Sabrina Christmas special

* You are right about part of the pic being great... the left side

VIRUS

* Sabrina's new season is in April if I remember correctly

* Not a fan of Miss Martian

* Always wants more cleavage*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- New Scar.

- Variety is the spice of life.

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Speaks the words of DOOM!
I can relate to the good doctor
Too many idiots, not enough villages


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Probably agrees that all of us are idiots roud

* Apparently had that pic saved for occasions like this one

* Posted Rhea :lauren

VIRUS

* Probably finds Rhea hot as well

* Apparently has been single all his life :monkey

* Watching YJ: Outsiders*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Communicates through Scar gifs now.

- I used to communicate through Aubrey gifs.

- Still digs Sage Pizza? Hard to tell...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sage Plaza is fine by me

And some Storm.

And Gambit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

**









*









*







*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Groovy post! :anna

- All of your posts should be like that. :anna

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Nah, post like that one would be boring

* And too much work

* Obsessions ftw :yay*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nothing I couldn't find it 0.2 seconds with a Google search. Fuck you Mord!

@CJ; where's my thread sticky?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that CJ barely logs in these days, that's probably why he hasn't made the thread sticky

* Doesn't appreciate the effort in getting the pics :sadbecky

* Is mean :darryl*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doctor Phantom said:


>


From that film that'll never be released?

Rhea Ripley can gag on my cock.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mentioned searching my IP. :lauren


Should know I've got nothing to hide and I invite you to Norwich. 


We could hit up the bars, but not those kind of bars. :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good old Norwich.

Where the men are loose and the women free. 

:lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* Says he has nothing to hide

* Uses incognito mode most of the time :hmmm

* Is a liar

ZRC

* Wants Rhea to gag with his cock

* She probably would peg you after it

* You did told me once that australian chicks are wild and she seems like one*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I only use incognito mode when watching porn. :side:


Should know the pic I sent you was from a Twitter profile I only discovered from talking with this random person on Twitter. So blame him, not me. :shrug 



Certainly would not go for a drink with me because he thinks I'm weird. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> From that film that'll never be released?












Mordy:

- Is to Peyton fandom what the Phantom of the Opera is to Christine fandom.

- Peruvian Norman Bates.

- Beloved regular.

NO:

- Ninja'd me, is now my enemy.

- Weird.

- Beloved regular.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She'd be a hell hound with dick. 

Keep your sultry prick teases like Royce, give Me a bitch just thirsty for jizz!

Nothing hotter than a woman who wants a good hammering.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** That's why I said you use incognito mode most of the time :beckylol

* You are right, I wouldn't want to go drinking with you :grin2:

* I don't like to go out drinking, period

ZRC

* Has wild fantasies with Rhea

* Knows that, sadly, Peyton is mostly a tease :side:

* Here is the full pic: Your two most hated australians and your two favorite australians in WWE








*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I rarely watch porn nowadays. I'm not fapping all day like you Mordy.


Must use up a lot of tissues. 


Wants to give Peyton a good hammering. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Will probably edit.

- Teetotaler.

- Watched Sabrina. :mark

Dormammu:

- Ninja'd me.

- Evil and hates Doctor Strange.

- Clearly Dormammu.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm still sober 

Dry February?

I watched some Sabrina. It wasn't for me


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Calling Nostalgia Dormammu :hmm

* I mean, Dormammu is cool and rules a whole dimension, Nostalgia is a geek obsessed with trans

* Insulting Dormammu by comparing him with Nostalgia :O

ZRC

* Still sober

* Will die of alcohol poisoning in his birthday

* Did said he didn't want to live past 30 and is turning 30*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ignoring me.

Like the ridiculous green bitch that he is.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sabrina wasn't for him... but he watched some. :mark

- Should know that the comic is soooooooooooooooooo much better... but I think the show is exquisite trash. 

- Still sober.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Only watched for you.

Because one respects you.

Yep yep yep


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The irony of Mordy calling me a geek when he hasn't had a relationship in 10 years. :beckylol 


Knows Mordy should go out and get laid 


Is still sober


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Respects me.

- Liar.

- Don't stop lying.

Dormammu:

- Ninja'd me.

- Hates his niece. :sadbecky

- Loves Pokeymen. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Thinks I am ignoring him :nah2

* He just types so much faster that me and i get ninja'd all the time :side:

* Especially mean to me the last 2 days :darryl

FFS

NOSTALGIA

* I am a proud geek :ciampa

* I don't pretend that I am not, like you

* Is a pretender on many things

PHANTOM

* Thinks Sabrina was trash

* Prefers the comics

* They are usually better than the adaptations*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia

- Is not a geek

- Knows Sonya is cool :cool2

- Jerichoholic

EDIT

Mordy

- Should check his rep

- SPO

- Kairi Sane fan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

At least you may have a thing with a polish chick. 

And at least average looks. 

And a cracking personality apart from the hideous mangirl love.

This is for Nostalgia
He was above me when I posted.
Am I fuck editing in anybody else.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Having fantasies about Rhea


Heterosexual turn? :hmm: 

Thinks I have a cracking personality :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ef:

- Knows that Dormammu isn't a geek. :anna

- Stands by his Hugger. :anna

- Gave Asuka points like a gentleman. :anna

Dormammu:

- Ninja'd me.

- Lord of the Dark Dimension.

- Dread one.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Having fantasies about Rhea
> 
> 
> Heterosexual turn? :hmm:
> ...


I've never denied liking the flan every now and then. I just prefer men. 



Doctor Phantom said:


> - Knows that Dormammu isn't a geek, :anna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He clings to the hugger.. Like ribs.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Bisexual and proud

* Unlike fake Dormammu

* Lying to him about his personality*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Has a sparkling avatar

- Not a fan of Io Shirai

- Liked the moment between CF and KS

EDIT

Mordy

- Likes to use green text

- Likes Adam Cole, not Michael Cole

- Made more than 11000 posts


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows dolorian still has Victoria in his female nominations.

What's to like about Io? She's like Rey. Minus the skills, charm and takes the mask off.

Who are the initials.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ef:

- Also liked the moment between Char and Kairi.

- Hated my last avi. :sadbecky

- Earth's mightiest Lilly fan.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- But she's the best female wrestler in the world, zrc!

- Lil' Davie Meltzer sez so!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Her name ain't

Sara Del Rey

MsChif or

Cheerleader Melissa.

So Meltzer can suck my balls. Probably would if I gave him more rumours to post.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes variety in his life

The world would be boring without it 

Should know sometimes I feel like punching Mordy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Meltzer only cares about Charlotte, he is biased beyond beieve towards her

* And he did said that he prefers Meiko over Io

* I don't even remember your previous avi, there have been so many :lol

ZRC

* Thinks Meltzer would sucks his balls

* Doesn't think Io is the best in the world

* Like I've said she is the japanese version of Ember

NOSTALGIA

* Wants to punch me

* I wouldn't try if I were you

* Can't handle the truth

*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Should know sometimes I feel like punching Mordy



Don't we all.

He's like a pathetic stray dog. Makes you just wanna kick it.

(That was an AbFab line)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Meltzer says a lot of things.

- Wants to punch precious Mordy. :sadbecky

- Knows that Sage Pizza is groovy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Everyone bullying me :darryl

* Not IIconic

* :sadbecky*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

There's very few best in the worlds.

Manami Toyota is the closest Japan will ever get to perfection. 

Even she had her faults.

Always wondered what it'd be like having a 3 above you thread edition of Big Brother.

Mord would quit because he can't get his Royce fix.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- I called you "precious"...

- You were bullying the dread Dormammu.... :bunk

- Only Doctor Strange gets to do that!

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- I would win. :anna

- Manami was legit amazing. Doesn't get enough love here.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* There is only one true best in the world

* Is IIconic

* The only true best in the world is kada

PHANTOM

* Not bullying me :yay

* Called me precious

* Have some Kairi








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wrong. :anna

- I need to leave. 

- Post the garbage I like! :mark

Cheese is a GOAT. :fact


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rub the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Since you are not truly leaving until like the third post you say it...

*









*









ZRC

*









*









*







*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Fan of jobbers in WWE

- Fan of main-eventers in NJPW

- Ironic


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Often gets the conversation back on WWE 


Probably doesn't care for the weird talk in here a lot of the time 


Included The Miz and Bayley in the top 3 he watches WWE for. :lauren




Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> * Can't handle the truth
> 
> *


You don't know the truth. :eyeroll


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** It's kinda hard not to be a fan of a jobber or a geek in WWE, since there are very few who aren't and most of them are boring

* MEN: Seth, Drew, Braun, AJ, Bryan, Orton

* WOMEN: Ronda, Alexa, Nia, Charlotte, Becky, Asuka*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Zrc vs Rhea and Thorne

Yes! Yes! Yes!

Is what both will say once I'm done.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has developed a crush on Rhea Ripley

- Good taste, I must say :anna

- Katie Lee avatar


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* I wouldn't be surprised if Thorne has banged Rhea :shrug

* The PC is like the olympic village, everyone bangs everyone

* Wants a threeome with both

EMERALD

* Wilde rep :homer

* I prefer her brunette but still counts :anna

* Should give Nostalgia lessons on how to rep*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Seems to know a lot about the PC

- Wants to go there

- Says the ones who are not jobbers or geeks are boring yet supports the most boring act in the WWE :beckywhat


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I don't support Becky :shrug

* The ratings killer

* The anti draw*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is ignoring me

Won't tell me what was so bad about that rep I sent him :hmm:

Should know I don't root for any of the top guys in WWE


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Is ignored.

Probably because said rep had a dick. 

Dick ain't Mords thing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is right

* Cares about some dicks

* Doesn't care about the WWE mens roster*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Hugh Laurie fan

- Claims to support Manchester United

- Is my WF friend :beckyhi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- So am I. 

- Why does Becky have so many smilies?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm having one of those moments where I'm listening to sad songs, thinking back on the past and feeling depressed about my shitty life. 

Should know I'll have to perk up and pretend to feel better in a few minutes because I have to talk to my friend who I haven't spoken to in a few months.

May know what it's like when you have a best friend who moves across the country and now you barely keep in contact with them anymore.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

My best friend moved to New Zealand. 

Kiwi loving opal fruit!

My Immortal by Evanscence always makes me cry.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- I do. That's happened a few times in my life.

- I can't tell you to be happy or anything like that, but I hope your talk does bring a legitimate smile to your face.

- Have fun.

zrc:

- Did not ninja me. :mark

- Knows I should be writing. :sadbecky

- Put Princess Victoria on his legacy list. :O


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Was Princess Victoria not meant to be on it?

She hasn't received a single vote so far though. 

Not sure what Gail did in the E, to warrant her making final 10 either (so far).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No.

- That's a good thing.

- No one ever talks about her. I almost picked her because of that.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She got a trading card in the wwes topps women's set










Spot the odd one out


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The future Ember Moon.

- And Cheerleader Melissa. :mark

- Madison Eagles and Nicole Matthews.

I miss caring about Shimmer. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I miss it too. 

MsChif screaming at her opponent, Kong laying waste, Del Rey putting on classics. Melissa, The Ninjas, Rachel Summerlyn, Hamada, Nikki Roxx 

Its just a dried husk, of what it used to be.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- MsChif. :mark 

- I think Shimmer is when I started caring about Kana.

- Didn't know she would become a legit obsession tho.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Would probably not watch WWE if Asuka were to leave the company

- Strange on their avi is trying to manipulate...something

- Should know we added the debut Francois album to our iTunes last night


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Misses old Shimmer

* His Asuka obsession started during those days

* That obsession will remain until the day he stops haunting the world

DOLORIAN

* First post of the day, I think

* Keeps refering to the regulars as "Theirs" despite knowing most of us :hmm

* Back in full force in the forum after taking a break*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Voted for Victoria when she isn't eligible. 

A good brother.

D'lo Rian.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows I just stuck his thread
Secret Aston Villa fan :bunk
Member of a breakfast club :hmm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- A good brother.

- Knows that Awesome Kong and MsChif are :anna :mark :woo.

-









CJ:

- Ninja'd me.

- Has returned. 

- Says "groovy" now. Groovy. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes!

I fucking loved MsChif!

And Kong!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

CJ

- Newcastle beat City :yay #ThanksRafa

- Hasn't posted in a few days

- Still celebrating the Rumble win :becky2 :dance

EDIT

zrc

- Will begin counting

- Has sigs turned off

- Loves Rhea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ninja'd.

- Also celebrating that win. :dance

- RR was a good event for both of us. :asuka


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Was for me too.

My fat freak decked some hoes and threw some Bros. 

Mustafa Ali still looks like a complete jobber. So a normal day in the life of Mustafa Ali.



emerald-fire said:


> CJ
> 
> - Newcastle beat City :yay #ThanksRafa
> 
> ...


Counting what? The women? Not until the 15th.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Everyone loved the Rumble! :anna

- Even Mordy.

- His girls eliminated someone. He slept well that night. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They also got decked by Lacey Evans!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Reminding me that my faves got eliminated off camera by someone who is actually worse than them :fuck

* Probably lol'd at the reports of Nia injuring Truth

* Also misses old Shimmer*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- But they lasted longer than 30 secs! :mark

- It was good times for all!

- More legends would've been cool...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I did. 

If it happened Truth would've been suspended. 

Man hitting a woman will never be OK.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - But they lasted longer than 30 secs! :mark
> 
> - It was good times for all!
> 
> - More legends would've been cool...


Only needed Two. Could've had Victoria and Melina instead of Candice and Xia. They clearly wanted to push the whole ninja warrior shit with Kacy. In developmental almost a year and learned 27 variations of a head scissors


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I wanted the Kongs!!!

- I love Xia, but she was a weird choice...

- I would've :marked for Bull, but I knew that wasn't going to happen.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Aja and Awesome as 1&2!!!


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Why does Becky have so many smilies?


I introduced one of them myself. :lol

Namely this one :beckywhat

zrc:

- Rightly wanted Victoria in the Rumble.
- Doesn't appreciate Io.
- Doesn't care about most wrestlers.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fellow Becky fan :becky
Has great taste in favourites
I think he used to be J'onn j'onzz, unless I've got him mixed up with someone else :hmm:




zrc said:


> @CJ; where's my thread sticky?


Stuck it as soon as I came on :benson



Doctor Phantom said:


> Why does Becky have so many smilies?


Total mystery :becky



Oneiros said:


> I introduced one of them myself. :lol
> 
> Namely this one :beckywhat


And I made the rest :beckyhi


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mostly correct.

CJ

No snow here, not even Al.

Stickied my thread.

Already 52 votes in a day, new record.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Is right. I was J'onn J'onzz. The name doesn't appear in my profile for some reason though.
- Is from a country I'd like to visit.
- Won't quit LD for anything.

zrc

- Likes everyone's posts in his thread
- Should know I took his idea to do some NJPW ratings once. It didn't go down that well.
- Thoughts on Nia/Ambrose?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knew I recognised you! 

You're right that name doesn't appear on your profile. 

Knows I wanted the one Queen Victoria in the rumble. But then nobody came back so I can't be too salty.

Nia/Ambrose isn't a thing and won't be unless they run it after the Chamber.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Also wants to visit Norn Iron
But instead of going to the North coast to visit the Giant's Causeway, he wants to go to the East coast & wreck my Christmas tree :sadbecky
Knows I used to know someone who supported West Bromwich Albion :beckylol



Oneiros said:


> - Is from a country I'd like to visit.


Best wee country in the world :yay


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- DREAM WAS MARTIAN MANHUNTER THIS WHOLE TIME!?!?!??!? :O

- His thread is sticky. 

- New record! :mark

CJ:

- Ninja'd me.

- Creator of Becky smilies. :becky

- Would consider making a Kairi smiley? :hmm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Have some Rhea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suddenly, this makes sense...



Oneiros said:


> Good thing someone picked Batman over the Joker before I got here. Because you know I'd go on forever.



J'onn said the same thing on the old thread.

- Thank you.

- I accept your Rhea.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Apparently leaving the thread for a bit

* Or just being lazy, not even 3 pics :bunk

* Have some... :hmmm what should I post?????

PHANTOM

* Ninja'd me

* Happy that someone posted Rhea pics

* It's hot af here, 30°C, I am sweating in my chair*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Magik. :mark

- Post Magik.

- I like Magik. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

**









*









*







*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- GOAT post. roud

- And it started the new page. roud

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Meh.

Useless x-man,

Would've evaporated in the Thanos snap.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Obvious troll.

- Good man. :anna

- Everyone's coming back, so that's cool. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** They look so pretty there :zayn3

* That photo they took after they stole Kairi's phone :lmao


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972568160057643008*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- I just opened Pandora's box..

- I'm so sorry.

- Knows that Magik is the bestest X-Man... in my heart. :anna


(Rogue's up there.)

zrc:

- Posted Peyton.

- Insulted an X-Man.

- WHAT IS GOING ON??!?!??!


P.S. I think I'm changing my choice for Best X-Men team. The New Mutants were my favorite comics, but I don't think that team is #1.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Honestly, I like these guys:

-









- The Strangest Super-Heroes of All!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Only original I ever liked was Beast.

And that's cause he was a brain box.

I got his jokes, others didn't.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Beast was my favorite in the 90's animated tv series

* Then Gambit and Xavier

* Couldn't care less about Wolverine and Cyclops then*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They you'll know Beast was never in the final part of the intro when the xmen are charging towards the villains.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Beast was pretty cool.

- Very different in those early issues.

- I will never get behind Wolverine. He can sit next to Deadpool.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Talking X-Men

- Doesn't like Wolverine

- Dislikes Deadpool more


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that that song is my brother's ringtone

* In spanish is better, there is a voice over that said the name of each X-men in spanish since in the graphics is in english :lol

* He downloaded all the episodes of the show*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - I will never get behind Wolverine. He can sit next to Deadpool.


He does sit next to him. At the winners table, where the draws sit. Somewhere Magik will never be allowed. :hb

Should know that it's fucking freezing here.

I want Summer already.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mordy

Hates Becky :beckywhat
@'s me when he posts Becky pics :confused
Sucks up to the mods :beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I didn't download them.

I bought them on DVD.

Clear vision is now gone, but my collection lives on!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tyrion

- Wolverine is cool

- But Deadpool :goaway

- Waiting for summer

EDIT

zrc

- Has a huge collection of DVDs

- His most recent purchase was Evolution

- Will hopefully post cards when he announces the results


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TYRION

* Should come here, no air conditioner and 30°C+, not even after two cold showers you feel fresh

* I am sure you will like it :lol

* Likes both Wolverine and Deadpool

ONLY TIME I WILL DO THIS, FUCK YOU GUYS FOR NINJA'ING ME

CJ

* Thinks that I hate Becky :nah2

* I am just not fan of her :shrug

* Thinks is weird that I post pics of her. I am just playing mind games :beckylol

ZRC

* There is no spanish version of the series to buy, my brother has looked up, at least that was what he has told me

* Not a Wolverine fan

* Likes Gambit

EMERALD

* One of the first voters in zrc's thread

* Becky fan

* Liverpool fan*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Didn't care to edit his post for me :sadbecky

- Even the mods know he sucks up to them :beckylol

- Admit it


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

But then I'd have to wash the stench of Peru from my person.



emerald-fire said:


> Tyrion
> 
> - Wolverine is cool
> 
> ...


Cards are for the year end rankings only.

I've purchased 6 since Evolution.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Tyrion is a terrible person.

- How dare he be... completely right about Magik. :sadbecky

- I love Magik. Go away. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tbf Wolverine only drew one time on his own. And even then it was so folks could see him die.
@Mordecay;
I'd.buy you the complete series, all ypid need is a region free player


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

emerald-fire said:


> Tyrion
> 
> - Wolverine is cool
> 
> ...


You too huh? Your loss. Deadpool runs the nerd world.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Can Magik sit next to the winner's table?

- On a barstool and with a TV tray?

- Is, sadly, correct. :sadbecky

That's actually a pretty cool gif...


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*Obnoxiously strange

*Has the coolest avy he's had in awhile (you won't keep it though!)

*Didn't have Io in his top 10


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Another Japanese women's wrestling mark.

-Phantoms lieutenant I presume.

-Knows Phantom will cycle through more avatars until it's the perfect fit.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- There is no perfect fit for Phantom

- Fellow Becky fan :becky2

- Likes Charlotte too :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The last three posts mentioned Phantom. :dance

- Knows that I am the physical and metaphysical embodiment of groovy. :fact

- Prefers Queen :woo to Queen Io.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** The Princess>>> The Queen :fact

* Knows people always relates this thread with him

* Took a break for a few hours*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- And I'll be gone again in about an hour.

- Knows that I'm what the Peyton thread needs. :fact

-Prefers Deadpool to the GOAT of the Mystic Arts. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is becoming one of the top posters of the Peyton thread roud

* Given than Mango and I own over 90% of the posts there that isn't so hard :grin2:

* :mark:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm mostly there to point out Asuka.

- But that's cool.

- I still post.

Asuka clearly wants to commit murder in that pic.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that Asuka is always ready to kick some IIconic ass roud

* Death, taxes, Asuka killing the IIconics

* Deep down inside, they probably like/respect each other a lot. Peyton has put over Asuka several times saying that she always made her bring something extra and get better*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Priest of Peytonism
And possibly a missionary
Will tell us of the good news....about Peyton


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** There are never good news about her :sadbecky

* Only good pics

*







*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was surprised by the Deadpool/Strange pic I posted.

- My love of Strange and Clea is greater than my dislike of Deadpool.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has kept sig/avi for over a day :monkey

* Has left

* Will be back after I go to sleep... allegedly

Good night*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodnight.

- Expect changes.

- MEW great.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Posts a lot in this thread.

Really needs to get out of those Catacombs.

Might be waiting on Phantom Of The Opera esque mask to do so.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Likes that RIH

- Absolutely hates Rollins

- Still using their trademark pink font


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Didn't voted for the IIconics

* Give his Queen all the points

* Would have given her more if he could*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know no one with taste votes for The IIconics. :goaway


Has bad taste.


Should know I was surprised to see some posters listing Billie and not Peyton in their top 10. I guess she does have some fans after all. :shrug Most seem to prefer Peyton though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** As a frequent poster in the Billie and Peyton threads I did know that some people prefer Billie, since she probably is funnier and she was more well known in the indies. Also, some people find her hotter :shrug

* Is the only geek that put charisma void Deville in his top 5

* Phantom voted for Peyton and he has exquisite taste :beckylol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I find Peyton more attractive and talented than Billie. 


Is probably the only thing he agrees with me on. :hmm:


Probably has an issue with Becky being number two as well.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I didn't need the rankings to know that you have bad taste :lol

* I do find weird that you think Billie is hotter than Peyton since you said that Billie looks masculine and that fits in your fetishes :beckylol

* Should know that is gonna get even hotter here, 32°C, I fucking hate it :fuck

Back in a few, gonna do some groceries*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Should know I find Peyton more attractive





Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> * I do find weird that you think Billie is hotter than Peyton *



Is lacking reading comprehension again. :lauren


Should know in your WoW thread about looks I listed Peyton in the top 10 and not Billie. 


Should know I don't go for masculine woman regardless. They have to be very feminine in appearance for me to find them attractive.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The Phantom has terrible taste and everyone knows it!

- Earth's mightiest Sonya Deville fan.

- Likes Peyton more than Billie.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

You should tell your girlfriend that one. :beckylol 


Is honest. 


Has just come online.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will do. :anna

- Mandy Rose fan. :lauren

- Absolution for life.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Of course Phantom.











Is not a Mandy fan but should admit that Corey Graves is hilarious on commentary whenever she's on TV.



Thinks I'm judgmental. :armfold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Corey Graves is pretty amusing when she's around.

- That's the best thing about her.

- Let us bask in the glory of Mayu Iwatani:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1073642547426328578


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should I add a tag teams section to the women's rankings from the next set?

Should know I'm tired as hell on my fasting this weekend. 

Likes the feminine furmales


I got turtled
Got a girlfwend. 
Which is more than Nostalgia and Mordecay have at the moment.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You should.

- Tired.

- Threedom and Victoria. Three GOATs and an Io:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posts cute female wrestlers from Japan
Admits to having bad taste
Will remember for later


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has good taste in female wrestlers

* Mostly because he likes a certain aussie :wink2:

* Still won't vote for her or anyone else :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus:

- Of course I have bad taste.

- I post on a wrestling website. 

- NOURISH ME WITH YOUR HATE.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- More Evil One. :lauren

- Should betray Evil One for Mayu. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Victoria announced the other week that all her match bookings are full for the year now and only taking signing bookings.

Just proves she's still got it xD

Yay! Ripley appears she'll certainly be top 10 in the rankings this time.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is fasting for some reason :hmm:


Should know the longest I fasted was 40 hours as an experiment and I was tired as hell during it too. 


My girlfriend at the time and her family thought I was mental for refusing food. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Victoria vs. Kairi for WrestleMania! :mark

- Book it, Vince!

- Io can job to Vic. :anna

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- About to receive more Strange/Mickie rep...

- Traveller.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well I watched a telly thing where it said if you fast for 2 days every now and then it cleanses your body of toxins. So I'm trying it out.

Nah Charlotte vs Kairi, Vic deserved a rumble spot, nothing more.

I'll be happy with her winning a match at House of Hardcore.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wont be posting in the what I ate thread today.


Probably doesn't want anyone talking about food. 


Knows where to find a feminine furmale. :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Indeed I won't. Drinking plenty of water though.

People can talk about what they like. I'm not about to get food rages :lmao

I do know where to find feminine furmales.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should befriend an attractive one and let them know you have a friend called Nostalgia who is interested. :lmao 


Knows if I never try I'll never know if I like it or not. 


Should know I've grossed out the thread now.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm talking about actual females, not chicks with Dicks.

I don't have a catalogue of mutants to choose from.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Nah. You're acting like Nostalgia. We're used to this.

- Willing to try new things.

- But is not willing to read Doctor Strange comics. :lauren

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Talking about females.

- Lost NO's interest.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is ribbing me now when he never does. :goaway 


Knows Fourth Wall needs to make a WF return so someone else can get ribbed.


Or Mordy needs to come back in here.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

God bless the Walls of 4.

And the Peruvian Pervert.

I don't rib anybody.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sure, Jan.

- Let me have my monthly rib, NO!

- Probably isn't watching cartoons right now...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm watching cow & chicken, so wrong!

Maybe got turtled 

Still the fantastical and the orgasmical Dr Phantom.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I was wrong.

- Are you really?

- If so, should watch Courage the Cowardly Dog instead. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't like Courage.

And yea, I downloaded all episodes of cow and chicken and put them on DVD like a decade ago along with Freakazoid!

Dad was proud he didn't care how!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- WHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTT??????????????????

- What about Powerpuff Girls?

- Cow!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Likes the Powerpuff Girls (?)

- AZA seems to be their one true GOAT

- Suspiria (1977) their favorite horror movie of all time (?)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Indeed.

- No, not really.

- Nope.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> - Likes the Powerpuff Girls (?)
> 
> - AZA seems to be their one true GOAT
> 
> - Suspiria (1977) their favorite horror movie of all time (?)


Voted Victoria, you need to edit that.


Doctor Phantom said:


> - WHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTT??????????????????
> 
> - What about Powerpuff Girls?
> 
> - Cow!


Chicken!

Cow and chicken! 

Mwhahahhaahahahaha

I was never allowed to watch the Powerpuff Girls as a kid.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Oh, Victoria is not allowed? Ok, I'll replace her then

- Loves the Nightmare

- Hopes Nia stays away from her


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Knows that D should edit their post. :anna

- Fellow D'Vorah fan. :anna

- Should know that I'm watching Josie and the Pussycats. :anna


(The cartoon.)

D:

- Ninja'd me.

- Will edit that post. :anna

- Doesn't respect Aubrey Plaza: Perfect Weirdo enough. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Ribbed Nostalgia roud

* Keeps calling the best aussie in WWE "The Evil One" :eyeroll

* Knows that Mayu in WWE would be so screwed :darryl*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> - Oh, Victoria is not allowed? Ok, I'll replace her then
> 
> - Loves the Nightmare
> 
> - Hopes Nia stays away from her


Read the rules 



Doctor Phantom said:


> zrc:
> 
> - Knows that D should edit their post. :anna
> 
> ...


D'Vorah is fucking awesome!
Erron Black might not be back because the new male Garus (?) Has Sand like abilities. 

Should know I'm playing Saints Row 2. So much fun.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Ignored me like the jobber I am roud

* A green jobber

* Happy for Victoria*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes it when others rib me. :lauren


Was grocery shopping. 


Wont care about Elimination Chamber until The IIconics are in the women's chamber match. :eyeroll


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shut up mutant lover.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc and NO:

- Provocateur.

- Antagonist.

- Good poster. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't antagonise anybody.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hates Cow and Chicken
Or Courage
Has watched Freakazoid


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I love cow and chicken.

Freaka u 
Chimpanzee!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that virus wasn't paying attention.

- Loves Cow and Chicken.

- Doesn't antagonise. Wink.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Only posted a gif
Plaza?
Says I don't pay attention. Its Saturday, so I don't


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The sexy as fuck Sage Pizza.

Doesn't pay attention on Saturdays. 

I have to with the bf around.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't have a GF, so not a problem




Snarky people make me happy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm not watching that. 

I've never seen a second of it. 

Nope.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Told Nostalgia to shut up roud

* Used the "M" word again

* Is gonna tell me to shut up too roud*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes to cry
- Proud of things
- Ishii fan*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wrestling Forum's most beloved anti-wrestling fan.

- Probably digging REmake 2.

- Fights with Claire.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm not digging any remakes.

Screams of laziness. 

Hire better writers!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The Maltese Falcon (1941)

- Most Hammer films.

- Cronenberg's The Fly


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- 



- Listen to this!!!
- Should become an Aphasia fan after this awesomeness*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Still giving his recommendations about music

* Playing Resident EVil

* Probably not mad at the fact that his phone stopped charging and now has to go to the technician to see what is wrong with it :fuck*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Technology is always against him.

- Knows that Stephen Strange is wise.

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well me fasting lasted...

Only had to see some fried chicken!

St Elmo's Fire song is currently playing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows technology hates me :sadbecky

* I miss those times when I didn't cared about it and I was just happy playing 1 hour a day in my uncle's computer

* Now if I don't have internet connection for like 20 minutes I get anxious*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Fasting is not fun.

- Savour the chicken. 

- Can climb the highest mountain, cross the widest sea.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Was ninja'd.

- Addicted to the web. Join the club.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is obsessed with the Internet

* Just another one of his obsessions

* Should make a list so he doesn't forget*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I like switching my phone off and knowing none of you exist outside it :lmao 

Take that how you will.

I really shouldn't have chosen mid winter to fast.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows we don't really exist.

- We're a program. 

- We were programmed to post about the same three things.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pretty much.

I was programmed to speak about your affair with Elvira.

But my chip malfunctioned and now I just wanna fuck her.

Wouldn't be surprised if that's the plot of one of her films :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I replaced Xia Brookside with Becky Lynch. :lauren

- Knows I'm a sell-out. :sadbecky

- I'm so sowwy... :darryl


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Disappointed in you.

Xia probably won't get any points now. 

Becky has enough already.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is right to be disappointed. :sadbecky

- There's still time to replace Becky...

- ...or Peyton.

EDIT:

It is done!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants to replace Peyton :sadbecky

* Replace Becky, she doesn't need more points

* Both Xias>>>>Becky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Check the post.

- Xia 1 and 2 are in. :anna

- Peyton... Hmm... :hmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Put Becky in honourable mentions roud

* Peyton still has 1 point :yay

* Good Phantom*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh look a very googled pic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It was googled with love.

- Here, have a googled pic:

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yawn. 

That pic is 6 months old.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- But it was the first one that came up. :anna

- Have another. :anna

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Over used picture of Victoria. She hasn't looked like that in 11 years. 

Sick of the tit fest. So here's Sexy Shane.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants to go from XX to XY.

- Okay.

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gambit!


Sunspot, Colossus and Warpath


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** A saussage festival?










* Invite Nostalgia

* I am out for the time being*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- More Evil One.

- MEW group or thread?

- You decide!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Everyone post as much muscle as you like. 

It deters all mordecays.

A MEW thread I suppose. Wouldn't be the first.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We found Mordy's weakness.

- Like garlic to a vampire.

- But it would be the first created by The Phantom. :fact


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I could now have a thread called "the international house of sausage"

100% prime beef.

Like my Gambit!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Enjoys beefcake.

- Should know that I don't feel so hot today. :sadbecky

- Enjoys Lion King.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not feeeling so hot today

* Should come to Peru, we are burning up here

* Here, to cheer you up, Kairi being happy*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Phew! Someone is posting a gif of a woman here
- Kairi Sane is awesome
- Mordecay thinks she's cute.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Appreciates Kairi

- Played the Resident Evil 2 Remake (?)

- Enjoys Epica (?)


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Just bought it still haven't played it yet
- Still working on RDR2
- Damn right, I enjoy Epica*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Enjoys Epica
Clearly a man of culture
Likes Kamelot?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has recommended Kamelot before.

- Clearly a fan.

- They're good.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dead thread. 

I laughed at Metal saying no man gifs.

I've had to put up with the shit female ones (and pics) for months, time for payback.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We clearly brought it back. I just got here. :dance

- We are the lifeblood of this thread.

- Evil made me giggle.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You usually around at this time dr?

I'm usually alone for hours :lmao

The cold woke me up this time. And the growling stomach.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Should know that this happened in tonight's house show in Vancouver, Canada

https://giant.gfycat.com/PertinentGlassEarthworm.webm

* Carmella and Kairi is such a weird tag team

* I wonder if it is because Lana seems to be legit injured, this is usually her spot

ZRC

* Late night ninja

* Is awake early

* Used to be out drinking at this time*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I still go out, only now I enjoy the lovely taste of mocktails 

Thinks Kaimella is a weird team. 

Could've been Cross.


Post 5000 wahoooo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I don't know what mocktails are :lol

* WF's biggest Lion King fan :grin2:

* Probably will watch the live action version this year*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Same. Mocktails and/or Diet Coke.

- I'm fun at parties. 

- Dry February is poppin'! :mark

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Kairi on SmackDown... to challenge Asuka? :banderas

- Here's Kate:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> ** Should know that I don't know what mocktails are [emoji38]
> 
> * WF's biggest Lion King fan :grin2:
> 
> * Probably will watch the live action version this year*


A cocktail without the alcohol. 

Usually loads of fruit smashed together with crushed ice.


Doctor Phantom said:


> - Same. Mocktails and/or Diet Coke.
> 
> - I'm fun at parties.
> 
> ...


Zero sugar sprite for me.

I've never liked cola :/

I'm weird I know.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not that weird.

- My sister hates Cola.

- Nikki and Kairi are a great team. I'd love to see them together again.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nikki Sane!

The lunatic and the Pirate.

Pillaging the women's tag division.

Knows when I add the tag women's rankings there's only one team getting my full points.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Good old Phantom

- Timeless entity

- New sig. Looks cool :anna

EDIT

zrc

- Once a turtle, always a turtle

- Likes the idea of a tag team of Sane and Cross

- Bought a lot of DVDs recently


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987512995994652672
- Good times. :anna

- Crazy Pirates forever.

ef:

- Ninja'd me.

- Likes my sig.

- Should know that I'm about to change it. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Kairi and Nikki jobbing to the IIconics :banderas

* Nikki eating all the pinfalls to protect Kairi wens3

* Kairi dethroning Asuka and then losing the title to Peyton roud*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- His post made me vomit in rage.

- I'm glad he's not a booker. :anna

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that my booking will never become a reality

* Maybe just the part of Kairi dethroning Asuka

* Should know that I don't expect to see Nikki and Kairi on the same brand for the time being, more so now that Ember will be out for at least 6 months and RAW is 1 babyface short*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Knows the WWE will have to shut shop within days if Mordy becomes the booker

- Likes Mickie James :anna

- Wants to see who challenges The Empress next

EDIT

Mordy

- I'm glad you're not the booker too :anna

- Will be more excited for the pre-show of WM than the main show :beckylol

- Hugh Laurie fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Got ninja'd

* If I was booker first thing would be that I would fire Becky

* And then laugh my ass off when ratings/attendance stay the same*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ef:

- Nikki Cross. :mark

- Another Last Woman Standing would be far out.

- Knows we live in a marvellous reality in which Mordy is unable to book matches. :lenny

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Would fire Becky. 

- Would probably fire Asuka. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hey I would keep Asuka and Kairi as top women, someone needs to make Peyton look good and they are very good at carrying people :shrug. Look at Shayna, some people actually think she is good after Kairi carried her for months

* I would even make them Women Tag champions

* BTW, now that I think about it, I wouldn't fire Becky, she moves some merch, so I would just keep her off tv and make her appear as much as the Iiconics appear these days :beckylol*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> * Peyton*






Wants lots of jobbers
Wants Becky fired


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Questioned my love of Miss Martian. :sadbecky

- Has never questioned my love of Clea. :yay

- We cool.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll never question da Phantom

You're the only one I like :lmao

Well I am a heel.

This pic means the world to me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Heel says he likes me...

- Is that a heel move?

- Is he playing with me?


GET OUT OF MY HEAD, ZRC!!!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc

- Funny heel

- Buries jobbers

- Doesn't want a sig

EDIT

Phantom

- Phantom'd me

- Will soon change sig

- Repeat


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Likes Miss Martian :lauren

* Doesn't want me to book wrestling. I think we can all agree that any of us booking would kill the company :lol

* Should know that the Chamber got IIconic... at midnight on a Saturday night via Twitter :fuck:fuckthis


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091927539776348160
They couldn't give less of a fuck about them even if they try it :Vince2

EMERALD

* Question my booking philosophy

* Should know that Charlotte would be featured as well on my show... but she would never be champion again

* So many people would get fired, there are way too many wrestlers right now*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mines doing perfectly fine in TEW. 

And I fired the Iiconics. They ended up losing to Scarlett Bordeaux on Impact. 

I don't need jobbers. I want stars.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** You can't just have stars, to have stars you need someone to lose to them.

* Keeps playing TEW

* Doesn't like Cola, me neither, in fact I don't like any type of soda, I prefer water or juice

Good night... probably*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm building stars 

The Iiconics weren't over. 

Good times.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I fixed a mistake! :yay

- I almost posted that Byers pic the other day.

- Knows that Mordy will never leave.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I never questioned you loving Clea because unlike Miss Martian, Clea isn't a shit character.
Has people in his head


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm not huge on any of the YJ characters, but MM isn't THAT bad to me. 

- Cool with the Clea. :anna

- Party on, virus.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Crystal Clea. 

I now want the Psycho Pirate Nikki Cross.

Who wants to play with Nikki?









My fella finds Sarah Logan hot.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Thread died again. 

No surprise, I'm around. 

Why so serious?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Its late, so many of us are probably sleeping
Tends to happen
Humans need that


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Most the regulars are in the UK. 

So wakey wakey eggs and bakey. 

But then it is a cold as fuck Sunday, go back to bed!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Has the final ten shortlisted for his Legacy Hall of fame thing.

Knows about the first women's champion from the 1890s.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** That chick looks like a dude.

* Call Nostalgia

* Is cold af in the UK*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Needs to know she was a bodybuilder before wrestling.

And should respect history.

Without it you wouldn't have your repugnant iconix


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Wants to know which Lacey a person who recently voted is referring to

- Has been busy counting the votes/points from the nominations thread

- Will post the results in about two weeks


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I haven't counted any.

Its in the rules :lmao

Only thing I've been doing is sorting the 10 shortlisted for the Legacy Wing. Quite a good ten to be honest.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> ** A saussage festival?
> 
> * Invite Nostalgia
> *





Mordecay said:


> ** That chick looks like a dude.
> 
> * Call Nostalgia
> *



He can't stop thinking about me. Can he? :eyeroll 


Knows CJ needs to update his post in the rankings thread. 


Should know it's a lovely sunny day here and I'm meeting a friend later on.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows you're always on Mords mind. 

Also knows he's reaching so hard with the ****** thing. 

Also sunny here. I'm still fasting so no carvery for me today.

CJ will get around to it eventually.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* :beckyhi

* You were the one asking for shemales yesterday, I am just doing you a favour :ciampa

* Is meeting with a friend who probably doesn't know his fetishes

ZRC

* Tells me that I should respect history... I still don't know who that woman is :shrug

* Not everyone has the knowledge about womens wrestling that you or Phantom have

* Thinks I am reaching :nah2*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You really are. 

Its quite sad really. 

More to Nostalgia than him finding some shemales attractive.


You take the bait every time Mord!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I am just bored, that's why I take the bait :shrug

* Besides every regular in this thread can be related to something, at least for me: Nostalgia to trans people, you used to be related with alcohol, Phantom with old movies and Dr Strange, Simon with Metal, CJ with Becky and Leanna, TFW with Anna, Tyrion with Asuka and me with Peyton or anything pervert related

* Still hasn't told me who that lady on the old pic was and why should I respect her*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

So I can't be related to the people I like wrestling wise? :side: 


Won't be getting any nice Peyton reps from me anytime soon. :armfold


Won't be seeing a friend later because he doesn't have any.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** We are related to the stuff we post/talk about the most around here and you barely talk about wrestling :shrug.

* I could meet up with friends whenever I want to, they don't live far, I just don't because they end up drinking whenever there is a reunion and I don't like that.

* And the 2 friends that I have that didn't like to drink moved overseas years ago. One lives in New Zeland, the other in Argentina*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Doesn't likes to drink (I don't care much for drinking either)

- Loved that Phantom gave Peyton a point

- Is looking forward to the IIconics at Elimination Chamber


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that I think that The IIconics will be the first team eliminated from the Chamber, I have no doubts about it

* At least they are on it :shrug

* Hopes that his Queen is booked for an important match in the Chamber*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Also doesn't care for drinking. I never was someone to drink regularly, only occasionally in a social setting, but I'm going to see how long I can go this year without drinking any alcohol. 

Happy the IIconics are in the Chamber. 

Should know when they came out at the Rumble I almost didn't know who it was based of the theme. As I never watch the weekly shows, only highlights, I can't remember hearing the IIconics theme before. :shrug


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not difficult when there's only 5 legit teams. 

Last spot is up in the air. Could be a Bella's return, a Trish/Lita return or a makeshift team just for the match. 

Either way the Iconix, Riott Squad and Mandy/Sonya won't be winning. Which leaves Baysha and Tamjax.

And Tamjax won't win, because they're doing the whole Nia hitting guys schtick. Leaving all 4 Horsewomen as firsts. Charlotte first Raw Women's, Becky as first Smackdown women's and Bay/Sasha as first Tag Team Women's.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that this was allegedly posted yesterday in WWE's app










* I mean, if it is true it was obvious as hell

* And Sasha/Bayley are the only legit team (no pun intended) to be the first winners, at least the only one who people think could bring some prestige to the titles.[/IMG]*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Since when do the E care about prestige?

All the titles mean shit now they've got 16 of them. 

I member when they had 7, and that was plenty.

TNA couldn't pull off a tag division for their women, when it was shit hot. So the E's will probably last half as long.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

WWE could barley do the regular women's division well
Right that there is no prestige in WWE titles
Really that could include working for the company at this point too


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- https://comicbook.com/marvel/amp/2019/02/02/x-men-the-new-mutants-reshoots-reportedly-underway/

- :lauren

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

And thats shocking how?
Fox has botched the franchise for years
Give it back to Marvel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I didn't say it was shocking.

- I said it was :lauren.

- I'm never going to get a totally boss Magik movie. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The reshoots were planned last year, so its not anything new. 

What makes me laugh is Fiege (sp.?) oversaw the last Dark Phoenix reshoots. And they got a worse screening reaction than the first lot :lmao..

This will go either of these ways:

A) Dark Phoenix is released and that'll be it.

B) None of them get released.

C) New Mutants gets put on Netflix or something of the sort just to shove it out there. 

I reckon they'll probably just cancel the lot. It was obvious with all the push backs.

However I'd like to thank Disney on behalf of myself for Channing Tatutms Gambit never seeing the light of day.

P.S. they can cancel that shit Legion and The Gifted whilst they're at it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm making my own Magik movie.










- Who's with me?

- Characters you actually care about can make cameo appearances. :anna




The death of Tatum's Gambit... :banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Appreciates the greatness of JOY (?)

- Disappointed with the New Mutants situation

- Loves dat Clea


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - I'm making my own Magik movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only if Jason Isaacs is Sinister.


I want cameos for sexy Frenchman, Sage Pizza, Pixie, Dust, Beak & Lockheed.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D:

- Oy! These nicknames! Who is Joy? The lady playing Magik? If so, yes.

- All about that Tifa.

- TAY's champion.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Done.

- Welcome aboard, executive producer zrc. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Then I want a Gambit run spin off on my own.

With Sage, Bishop, Warpath, Blink, Sunfire, Dust, Cannonball & Rictor xD

No Wolverine!

Its gonna be dark as fuck, cause I want the U-Men to be the villains. With Omega Red working with the Russian government.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that JOY is Magik. 

Yes, I love her... for now. 

-No Wolverine. :mark :dance


- We are about to change cinema forever. :fact :woo :yes


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Yes Anya Taylor-Joy who plays Magik in the movie, she was also the lead in the movie The Witch

- Should start keeping track of the nicknames 

- Got ninja'd


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Who do you think will be in the Dis-Men team?

I'm really hoping they go for the classic 90s team (its what folks have always wanted)

However other characters should be around. I mean he is running a school teaching folks to fight. Charles sitting there reading books every movie won't cut it for me. They should be in the Danger Room.

I got turtled by the D'Lo Rian.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- THEN LET'S GIVE 'EM WHAT THEY WANT!

- A WHOLE TRILOGY DEDICATED TO THE DANGER ROOM!


-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Did you see who's Magnetos Brotherhood in Dark Phoenix?

Beast
Toad
Ink
Psylocke

:lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm not for that.

- That's dumb.

- Think I'm mostly in for Chastain... as "Smith."


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not looking forward to the Dark Phoenix

* What will happen first: IIconics as tag champions or the release of the New Mutants movie?

* Answer: Neither will ever happen :lmao :sadbecky*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

That Dark Phoenix shit look like shit
Who the fuck is Ink?
At least I know what not to see in theaters this year ahead of time


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- I mean, The Phantom does appreciate the inclusion of Jessica Chastain in an X-Men film...

- New Mutants might end up on Netflix. 

- Really wants those wacky IIconics to become tag team champions.

virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Always ninjas me.

- Here to complain about something new. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

virus21 said:


> That Dark Phoenix shit look like shit
> 
> Who the fuck is Ink?
> 
> At least I know what not to see in theaters this year ahead of time


Ink was in Days of Future Past as a soldier in Vietnam. He has the tattoos that grant him different powers. He ended up in the helicopter with Toad, Havok and Spike after Mystique freed them from Stryker and his goons.




Doctor Phantom said:


> Mordy:
> 
> - I mean, The Phantom does appreciate the inclusion of Jessica Chastain in an X-Men film...


Even if she is a skrull, but can't be called one. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He's a newer character.

- First appeared in 2008.

- I know little about him.


Yup. Just like I loved Jeffrey Combs as Doctor Strange... even tho they couldn't call him Doctor Strange.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah he's an X-Man in the comics. :lmao

But then so are Beast and Psylocke :lmao.

Psylocke did work with the Brotherhood in the Wolverine and the X-Men cartoon though, when they were manipulating Nitro. 

Fox have fucked up way too much.

All these years and still no actual Brotherhood team (no Avalanche, Quicksilver being an X-Man, no Scarlet Witch, Toad, Pyro and Blob never being in the same movies, no Destiny).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- All of the legal jive really messes with these films.

- I would love a proper Brotherhood.

- I also wanted a Defenders with Doctor Strange, Namor, and Hulk... :darryl


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Made me laugh that Fox had to give Disney Ego for GotG2 just so they could change Negasonic Teenage Warhead's powers. 

And then she was barely used in Deadpool 2, so was for nothing really. 

We never saw the Savage Lands because Disney owns it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I honestly don't know what belongs to Disney, what belongs to Sony and what belongs to Fox at this point

* Most of the movies are a mess, some are fun, others are just a mess

* My brother hates Mystique face turn in the movies. That and Cyclops being a complete geek instead of the leader that he is on the comics*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I just hate her because she's played by a shite actress
And takes far too much scream time
At least Wolverine earned it


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hates Jennifer Lawrence

* Weird seeing you hate a hot blonde :lol

* Her leaks were :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You kinda have to take the good with the bad when it comes to these films.

- Doctor Strange himself, though not exactly my Strange, is a worthy representation of the character. :anna

- Dormammu and the Eye of Agamotto... :lauren

I want fiery Dormammu in the next one, Marvel!

Also, we already had a Mordo-like villain... why tease the Mordo heel turn? That's the least interesting thing they could've teased!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Dormammu was such a geek in the movie :beckylol

* And the Eye of Agamotto being powered by an Infinity Stone fpalm

* Keeps checking the Peyton thread to see if I post pics that involve his favourites roud*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lawerence is attractive, doesn't stop her from being a terrible actress
Mention she that shall not be named
She's becoming the Poochy of this tread


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She's fucking awful. 

Her diva behaviour during the X-Men filming's didn't go unnoticed either. Patrick Stewart was said to be pissed off with her and once said "if she's gonna be a diva I'm ready to be naked painted blue. I think the worlds read for it too!"

She needs to realize that Mystique can be played by anybody, because she can be anybody. When she started demanding shit they should've just gone with somebody else. With her going into hiding you'd think she'd have used a different form anyway. Everyone already saw her non blue form.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*VIRUS

* Not sure what is a Poochy

* I always go with Voldemort whenever someone must not be named

* I liked Lawrence in Silver Linings Playbook :shrug

ZRC

* Mocktail drinker

* This thread's ribber

* Rankings counter*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know J-Law was once on Alan Carr and she said "I can't believe people think I'm a good actor!" And Alan said "neither can I!" :lmao

Rebecca Romijn was pretty much a perfect naked Mystique. 

She was more than happy to return whenever they wanted too. She was quite upset she wasn't asked back for Days of Future Past (so was Aaron Stanford and Alan Cumming).


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Its Poochie, I spelled it wrong
Its from the Simpsons
Kevin Nash was called it during his WCW days

zrc
Hates JL as much as I do
Thing is, Hollywood is crawling with actors like her who have no talent yet keep getting big roles
There are B-Movie actors that are better


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I remember Poochie. 

Back when the Simpsons was decent. 

Why didn't it end already?

J-Law just plays Katnis in everything I've seen her in. She has no other acting ability.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** It has ratings I suppose :shrug

* I googled Poochie, it's a dog of an animated show in the Simpsons

* Still don't know what it means*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Poochie was basically hated by everyone.

Quite like you. 

Poochie of this thread.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I was referring to Peyton as Poochie due to how often she is brought up
Mord is pretty good otherwise
The Simpsons are pretty crap now and have been for years. This is still cool though


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Haven't seen any in years.

I only bother with South Park in the vain hope it gets better. Which I've been saying now for well over a decade. 

Family Guy can just fuck off.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes drinking
- Comes on the forum drunk
- But he's a cool dude*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Never been a fan of Family Guy, I've always considered a bad Simpsons ripoff

* I am not a fan of South Park since the season long arcs started

* Haven't watched the Simpsons since the early 2000's

SIMON

* Went to last night's house show

* Hated Mustafa Ali

* Probably didn't thought much about the IIconics*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that Family Guy has a completely different style than The Simpsons. A few character archetypes being similar doesn't make it a ripoff. Mcfarlane has talked about the inspiration for the characters many times and never mentioned The Simpsons. Peter was based on a security guard at his university for the voice and a composite of loud, dumb New Englanders for the personality, Stewie was based on Rex Harrison in My Fair Lady, Brian is him, and Chris, Meg and Lois have nothing in common with Bart, Lisa and Marge. They don't do the same type of episode either, Family Guy is all about cutaways.

Should not I'm not a fan of new South Park, either.

SHould know I haven't watched The Simpsons since around season 12 or 13. I remember I stopped around the time where Homer was covered in green paint and became Hulk. That wasn't why, but that was around the time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Both of them wouldn't exist without The Flintstones. 

- The Simpsons of today is inconsistent, but it has its moments. 

. This opening made me feel like a kid again:


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister:

*- Should know I've seen Asuka live
- She beat Charlotte by submission and it was the MOTN
- Have you seen her live?*

Doctor Phantom:

*- Fan of the Simpsons
- Knows vengeance should be cold
- Has a PHD*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TYRION

* I was like 12-13 when I saw Family Guy for the first time, I always thought about it as a less funny version of the Simpsons :shrug

* And that's saying something, since I never thought that the Simpsons were all that funny to begin with

* I liked Futurama better

PHANTOM

* Felt like a kid again

* Probably the last time he felt like that was when the tv was in black and white :lol

* Is a young soul in an old, ethereal body

SIMON

* Thought Asuka/Charlotte was MOTN

* What about the IIconics?










* I watched some highlights from the Mysterio/Almas match, but I suppose that's not your cup of tea*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Yes, I saw the IIconics
- Don't have negative things to say about them
- They are not annoying like most of the male wrestlers of today

They are spared from my shitlist*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Went to a house show.

- I did that back in December.

- Charlotte defeated Asuka. :sadbecky

It was still the MOTN.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- No! No! No! Asuka beat Charlotte by submission
- It's the other way around
- It was a good match.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not at my show.

- Asuka wasn't champion yet.

- Ours was still very good. Very even match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> - Should know I've seen Asuka live
> - She beat Charlotte by submission and it was the MOTN
> - Have you seen her live?


No, I haven't. Thank you for making me jealous.

I've seen Bray Wyatt live, though, which is a big deal for nobody but me.  WWE never comes to Windsor, Ontario, so this is the one show I got to. I went to the show dressed as him, lantern and all, because I'm a fucking nerd. ~_____~ This was 2 years before Asuka was signed.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sant⛧nic Metal Music;76791284 said:


> *- Likes drinking
> - Comes on the forum drunk
> - But he's a cool dude*


I haven't had a drink since new years eve :lmao


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Pics are being uploaded
- For who are worth is in my phone camera
- So, you won't expect garbage like Ali and Daniel Boring because they are not worth the kbs on my phone.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

- That's awesome, man.

- I got to see undefeated Asuka live in Feb of 2018.

- I was in near the ring. I think she pointed at my sign. :mark

Evil:

- Ninja'd me.

- Got the better Asuka/Charlotte match.

- Had fun.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** The best Charlotte/Asuka match was in April 8th 2018 :grin2:

* Made a sign for Asuka and she pointed at it :mark:

* IIconics pics incoming :yay*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

STOP MAKING ME JEALOUS! 

I want to see the GOAT at least one time, but the odds of them coming back here, given how long it took to get them in the first place are slim, and then there's a 50/50 shot of her even being on that particular house show. I don't think it's ever going to happen.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Should know that I took 21 seconds of Asuka's entrance before the dipshit security told us no videos.
- That will be uploaded as well.
- It's awesome seeing Asuka wearing the title at my end *


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted a picture of himself. :anna

- Had a hell of a time. :anna

- Is to Claire Redfield fandom what the Phantom is to Jill Valentine fandom. :anna


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- RE8 should be about Claire and Jill alone
- Hey, they had Chris and Leon in one game. Why not have the two awesome ladies a game for themselves?
- He'll be dreaming about this team-up.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That would be so boss.

- Less Chris/Jill and Leon/Claire, more Jill/Claire.

- Rebecca can tag along.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- It's not like I don't like Leon but dammit, they make him feel like John Cena in the mid-2000's
- Let those ladies shine some more, and you seem to agree
- Rebecca is welcomed*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Doesn't cares for Daniel Bryan (same, don't care for him)

- Agrees that a RE game centered on Claire and Jill would be great

- Is still working his way through RDR2


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*-








-








-







*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :banderas

- I remember when Jill was the unofficial mascot of the franchise. 

- I miss that. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has kept that avi for a long time, in Phantom's years

* Doesn't apologize for being a Nikki Cross fan :lauren

* Wants me to read Sherlock Holmes*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Read Holmes.

- Should know that I think I'm about to give myself a makeover.

- Accepts Mayu.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wants some Claire and Jill
The first CGI RE movie has plenty of Claire
Alice sucks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I want more Jill, dammit!

- Alice can soak her head.

- Ditto for Movie Jill.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Did movie Jill even do anything?
Is that Blacula?
And Ivy from the upcoming Harley cartoon?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- She had an attitude and smoked. And turned heel. 

- Yup. :mark

- Justice League Action.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Rocking dat Posion Ivy avi

- Seems to appreciate Elizabeth Debicki

- Enjoyed seeing some picts of their Empress from a recent live show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Watching the Super Bowl maybe?

* Wanted TAY for the halftime show

* Probably won't watch Halftime Heat*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that I don't watch football

- But I would of course watch the halftime if it had TAY

- Should know I have been thinking about watching Halftime Heat but it will probably be way too late


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has played Resident Evil

* Planned to watch halftime heat, but probably won't

* I thought you lived in the US, isn't Halftime Heat around the same time a WWE show usually airs?*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Apparently it is almost time for it, I must have read wrong when I saw a tweet saying it was like 5 hours from now

- Is probably watching it

- Would mark if Payton is at ringside


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Looking forward to Becky's Raw appearance tomorrow

- Would mark out if Charlotte makes an appearance too

- Knows The Queen and The Man deserve to main-event WM equally


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** No, they don't

* I am not a fan of Becky, but she deserves to main event Mania on her own

* Charlotte is just leeching of her popularity the same way she did with Sasha on NXT*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- And the Empress.

- Mustn't forget the Empress.

- Fatal 4-Way!!! :mark

I'll do Mordy in a few.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

emerald,

-









- Is probably looking forward to the Styles/Orton interactions at EC

- Agrees that The Queen is deserving of that spot.


Phantom,

- Will cause a riot if The empress is not on SD this week

- Poison Ivy fan

- Should know we were about to listen to Francoise album now


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably not happy with my opinions about his Queen

* I've always have liked my main events as singles matches :shrug

* May have watched Halftime Heat, it was a fun 20 minutes match*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is owed three.

- Is getting three things.

- Just received three things.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Posted 3 lazy things

* Has the animated version of Poison Ivy as his avi

* Should use the best version of Poison Ivy as his avi/sig*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that we do not concern ourselves with negative opinions about The Queen

- Watched and enjoyed Halftime Heat (we did too)

- Hopes Peyton starts doing that entrance again


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is listening or about to listen to Hardy. :mark

- Fan of JOY/Movie Magik. :anna

- Enjoyed Halftime Heat.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*DOLORIAN

* It's a crime that she has done her full entrance just once on the main roster

https://giant.gfycat.com/SmoothMeekGuillemot.webm

* Enjoyed Halftime Heat

* May or may not watch RAW live tomorrow

PHANTOM

All things:

* Asuka

* Kairi

* Nikki... Bella? :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No Bella.

- Peyton is his favorite Batman villain.

- Will receive MEW later. :anna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- We are indeed listening to the Hardy entity at the moment

- We are definitely a fan of JOY, have quite liked her performances so far. Bright future ahead

- Watched Halftime Heat (?)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I did not watch Halftime Heat. I'm not home.

- Sees great things in JOY's future. Let's hope she does justice to my girl. :anna










- Can't get enough of that wonderful Epica.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Hopes they finally release the New Mutants movie and that there are no more delays/set backs

- Is Nostalgia's Nemesis...or is that Mordecay (?)

- Played the Resident Evil 2 Remake (?)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not yet on RE2.

- No one here is my nemesis. 

-Digs Magik?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that we are not familiar with Magik (no really into comics and such)

- Should also know that we haven't played REmake 2 either, had to put it on hold because the last couple of week have been quite busy

- Lastly, should know we finished listening the 29 min Hardy debut. It's alright, rather relaxing stuff. Something I could probably listen the odd day.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Liked the french bird

* Made the Phantom happy

* Has been busy lately*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D:

- Françoise was, to me, the queen of understated cool. She made being a wallflower seem hip.

- Not really into comics.

-Should know that I just purchased REmake 2.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- MEW coming!!!!!!!!! :mark

- Give me a few. :anna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that The Queen and The Empress main evented tonight's SD live show

- Probably can't wait to jump into REmake 2

- Will post some MEW soon apparently :mark


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Also wants Charlotte Flair to be added to the Raw Women’s title match for a Triple Threat contest at Wrestlemania 35 :woo
- Also happy that Becky Lynch won the Women’s rumble match :becky2
- Probably likes listening to Wildest Dreams too since the lyrics have “burn it down” in the song :rollins


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes 205 Live
- Watches only wrestling 24/7
- Doesn't like it when I shit on his favorite things in wrestling*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Friend to the world, enemy of modern wrestling.

- Wants Claire and Jill to team up.

- Worships at the Church of Blast Processing.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- :banderas:
- Having Claire and Jill in their own game is like a game made in Heaven
- Hope, Capcom is reading this and acknowledges the possibility *


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Didn't hated the IIconics despite watching them live roud

* Apparently lives in Canada

* Resident Evil fan*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Frankly, there really isn't much of annoying female wrestlers as much as the men's. Aside, maybe Natalia (because she's boring as bricks) but not too extreme levels as the men.
- Is happy that his favorites aren't in my shitlist
- Would probably wouldn't like that some of his male wrestlers ARE in my shitlist.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably shouldn't watch the Halftime Heat match from today

* It is everything he hates about wrestling

* 20 minutes of flips and "vanilla midgets" :beckylol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows my last post was simply atrocious.

- Plays the RE?

- MEW WHEN I GET HOME.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is heading home

- Will probably listen to Hardy on the way

- Likely won't be posting here for a bit


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sant⛧nic Metal Music;76791708 said:


> *- RE8 should be about Claire and Jill alone
> - Hey, they had Chris and Leon in one game. Why not have the two awesome ladies a game for themselves?
> - He'll be dreaming about this team-up.*






Doctor Phantom said:


> - That would be so boss.
> 
> - Less Chris/Jill and Leon/Claire, more Jill/Claire.
> 
> - Rebecca can tag along.





What about a Resi game where you can choose from any of the characters and team them up. X-Men Legends style.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Dolorian:

*- One of my favorite posters
- Doesn't care about Daniel Bryan 
- Brotherhood of Reigns and wish him well*

zrc:

*- That is sounding like a mixture of Resident Evil/Counterstrike Mash-up Multiplayer online game.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I can get one last one in.

- Post things I like!!! :anna

- My unlimited love to y'all.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sant⛧nic Metal Music;76793334 said:


> Dolorian:
> 
> *- One of my favorite posters
> - Doesn't care about Daniel Bryan
> ...


Is that bad? I don't play online.




Doctor Phantom said:


> - I can get one last one in.
> 
> - Post things I like!!! :anna
> 
> - My unlimited love to y'all.


Wuv the Phantom.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Asuka is such a lady, isn't she?
- She could be a warrior in the ring, a cutie outside, and a lady during interviews
- Loves the Phantom and so am I*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Everyone loves the Phantom roud

* Everyone loves me more :beckylol

* Except for zrc*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sant⛧nic Metal Music;76793400 said:


> *- Asuka is such a lady, isn't she?
> - She could be a warrior in the ring, a cutie outside, and a lady during interviews
> - Loves the Phantom and so am I*


Didn't realise it was Bull Nakano next to her?




Mordecay said:


> ** Everyone loves the Phantom roud
> 
> * Everyone loves me more :beckylol
> 
> * Except for zrc*













Phantom isn't a one note poster.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I mean, at least I use different Iiconics gifs and not the same two gifs :shrug

* I did knew that it was Bull next to Asuka, even though I have never seen Bull wrestle

* I remember someone tweeted that pic on my timeline and everyone was surprised that that was Bull*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd rather have the same two gifs than some shitty Australian girls every five seconds. 

Well Bull isn't exactly gonna look how she did 30 years ago. :lmao

Still a legend. And will always be one of the first inducted in my rankings legacy wing xD

The Iiconics might make it in there one day. Maybe in 2047.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will be doing the rankings in 2047.

- He'll be a head in a jar, Mordy will have had his body surgically grafted to Peyton's, and Phantom will be...

- Posted a pic o' my GOATs. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has many GOATs

* Isn't the point of the term GOAT that there is only one?

* Made it to the catacombs apparently... and is gonna post MEW :mark:

I will see it tomorrow, good night*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Said goodnight, so he will lurk for the next 20 minutes. 

You can have as many GOATs as you want. Asuka isn't the GOAT Pokemon. She's his GOAT lady grappler. 

Still doesn't know who this is. 












Josephine Blatt the first ever world women's wrestling champion from the 1890s.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mord,

- Is doing what I should be doing as well...going to sleep

- Will likely wake up to some MEW greatness on this thread

- Will probably also see some Peyton


zrc,

- Is a killer ninja

- Wants everyone to know who the entity on the above picture is

- Resident Evil fan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm not a fan of most thing zombies, so Resident Evil never really interested me that much.

I did buy Resi 5 the other day, though it was mostly cause it cost 75p. :lmao

In fact I bought 44 Xbox 360 games for £80. Can't complain


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Not a fan of anything zombies

- Enjoys playing older games

- Has got no patience for jobbers


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Mordy is a big time jobber. 


Gets beautiful reps from me. 


Fan of AJ. I listened to his theme last night, still one of the best in the WWE.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sending me a lot of Becky rep recently :becky
Believes my lies :beckylol
Pleasantly surprised I voted for Sonya


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Still votes for Peyton roud

* Gets confused when I post Becky stuff :lmao

* WF's favourite northern irish*


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

-consists of blood

-water

-and love


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posts regularly in some threads in this section


Rarely posts in this one


Hates


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is sucking up to the mods

* Has called me a jobber :lauren

* Only people who can call me a jobber are zrc and myself, not jobbers like you.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The biggest CJ suck up calling me a suck up. :lauren


Won't admit that The IIconics suck. 


Paige fan.



CJ said:


> Pleasantly surprised I voted for Sonya


You placed Peyton higher so. :goaway


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summoned me back to the thread :lauren
Fighting with Mordy over who's a bigger suck up :beckylol
Doesn't approve of my list :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Made me google what toasted soda was. :lauren


Proud of Irish cuisine. :lauren


Should know my dad was happy that Norwich won on Saturday.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Will never admitt that Sonya is a charisma void

Mad at CJ for placing Peyton higher. I mean, Peyton is better, why are you surprised? 

Apparently lives in the place where aige was born and raised*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Really doesn’t likes Sonya

- Hopes Peyton pins her at EC

- Still waiting for the MEW picts


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I was born in Norwich but I don't live there. I live in a village by the sea not far from Norwich. :cool2 


Should know I only liked Paige for that reason and the fact she had a good theme song. :shrug 


Always tries to bait me into jobber debates. :lauren




Dolorian:

Ninja'd me

Not a Monster fan 

Will be posting more tall women he likes


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Actually is the ones trying to bait me into jobber debates

* Doesn't seem to like statistics

* The statiatics for both Mandy/Sonya and The IIconics: Since April Mandy/Sonya have won 1 match as a tag team, while the IIconics have won 2. I suppose that makes them the favorites to win at EC :beckylol*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Lazy post

* Doesn't matter because is MEW :homer

* Good poster*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Is a vampire
- Loves sucking blood from beautiful dames
- Poison Ivy fan*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Those read like they're for me.

- But I didn't post.

- Curious.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Agrees that the more MEW the better

- Is still contemplating about wether or not to add Hardy to their favs

- Will start playing REmake 2 soon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should I?

- Proud member of the MEW Crew.

- Will not spend a minute in Aubrey's Plaza.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Why spend a minute there when there is Taylor Nation and Flair Section? Hmmm...maybe that could be my location

- Said he was going to post MEW picts but hasn't delivered on his promise

- Doesn't cares for Daniel Bryan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Never answered me.

- Really wants to indoctrinate me into the cult of TAY.

- She's coming.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Never posted MEW :bunk

* Is dissapointing people here

* Not the first time*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that Phantom doesn't posts MEW because he prefers AZA

- Closing in on 12k posts

- Only loves one half of the IIconics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Always making assumptions about me... :bunk

- Is now a regular. :yay

- Also wants MEW.


SHE'S COMING... but when?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I always forget that for the Phantom "soon" could be years

* One year for us is one second for him

* Changed sig/avi again :eyeroll*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have returned.

Hello jobber. 

Good day.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- zrc's here. :mark

-Going to DragCon. :mark

- Riding the Riptide. :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks DragCon is a big deal
I don't know what that is
Creature from the Black Lagoon sig


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks I am cool poster roud

* Besides one tiny obsession :grin2:

* Does like my obsession a bit*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Probably doesn't knows that Phantom is celebrating a classic horror icon with their avi/sig (she died)

- Hopes to see IIconics on SD this week

- Will probably not watch RAW


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MEW photobomb
Says nothing
Provides something


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Didn't like the latest Captain Marvel trailer

- Probably thinks the movie will be ruined due to some liberal agenda

- Would rather see a proper Supergirl film


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* MEW spam :dance

*









* Now it's turn for a Peyton spam... Anyone?

VIRUS

* You don't need to say anything when you post MEW

* MEW is love, MEW is life

* Not a fan of MEW

DOLORIAN

* MEW crew member :anna

* Should know that I always watch RAW, have nothing better to watch on a Monday night

* Besides, today could be the day that Steph emasculates Becky wens3*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-









#MEWforVelma


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dolorian said:


> - Didn't like the latest Captain Marvel trailer
> 
> - Probably thinks the movie will be ruined due to some liberal agenda
> 
> - Would rather see a proper Supergirl film


Id rather see a proper Supergirl anything right now. God knows that shit CW isn't it.

More MEW
Wants her to play Velma
Do we really need another live action Scooby Doo movie?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Do we need any movies?

- Give me MEW as Velma!

- I was denied MEW as Wasp! Give me this!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wants Winstead as Velma, whoever that is.

Has a black and white sig.

Must be well over 50 given his interests.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Velma from Scooby Doo
Why I don't know either
He might be 50.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TYRION

* The Phantom has no age, he is a timeless entity

* Hopes that Asuka appears tomorrow

* And doesn't take a backseat over Becky and Charlotte since she is the champion

VIRUS

* MEW for Velma

* Kira for Supergirl

* Peyton for Poison Ivy

Make everyone happy Hollywood*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

virus21 said:


> Velma from Scooby Doo
> Why I don't know either
> He might be 50.


No idea. Never seen it. I know the dog is Scooby Doo and Shaggy is the pot head. That's it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Chastain for Poison Ivy.

- Foy for Clea.

- Kira as Supergirl?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't want Peyton for Poison Ivy :sadbecky

* Went from a poster of A Creature of the Blue Lagoon to a scene from that movie

* Making everyone happy with his MEW spam :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Except Tyrion.

- Tyrion isn't here for Mary Elizabeth Winstead.

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Guess who's back, back again.

With even more games :lmao

Really need to stop buying.

I got Lollipop Chainsaw, looks fun.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Tell a fwiend?

- Lollipop Chainsaw IS fun! :anna

- Can't stop a-buyin'.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Also picked up Saw 2. 

I have no intentions of playing it properly. I just wanna see them die. 

There's probably an achievement for that.

Is Viva Pinata fun? Got it for some dumb play.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Saw II?!?!? I forgot about that game!

- Enjoy your bloodshed. :anna

- Yeah. Dumb fun is what it is.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't think I ever completed the first Saw game. Probably a good idea to do that first. 

Managed to get the Komplete Edition of MK, just cause I wanted to play as Skarlet and Freddy. 

And Soul Calibur 5 and Lord of the Rings Conquest. 

They're so cheap, if I don't like them I haven't really lost anything.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Still buying games

* Will have to become a timeless entity like the Phantom to finish them all

* Waiting for more people to vote in the rankings*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't bother counting votes until the 15th anyway. 

Ha I'll get round to them all eventually. Not in any rush 

Unless my XBox red rings me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The 15th?

- I can change my mind another 80 times! :mark

- Will The Evil One remain on my list? :hmm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

All rankings nominations threads are now open for 2 weeks.

Used to be like 4 days :lmao

Stick to the deadlines these days.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sticks to deadlines (since when :beckylol)
Knows soda bread > all other bread
Or would know if he ever got round to trying an Ulster fry


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Stuck to the last three deadlines xD

Didn't notice.

Nope, I won't try an Ulster Fry.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will not try an Ulster Fry.

- He's not that kind of guy.

- He would rather die!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I've cut all bread out of my diet. 

My fasting went well, so will do it again this weekend. 

It'll go out the window March 9th.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has his birthday on March 9th

* All his effort will go to waste :lol

* Is turning 30*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't think the IIconics will be on Smackdown this week 


Was posting some Carmella photos earlier


Hates me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hates me. :darryl

- Loves Sonya.

- And Rhea. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Loves Rhea :bjpenn

* Loves Kairi :mark:

* Is indifferent towards my faves :lauren *


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Better than hate, my dear.

- Probably wants more MEW.

- I will think about it.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I think you're great Phantom and I have no hate for anybody on here 

Knows he's more well received by members on here 

Should know I took that one person off ignore because he doesn't even frequent this section anymore :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Puts people on ignore. :sadbecky

- Has no hate for anyone here.

- Has hate for Clea... which is tantamount to hating the Phantom. :thelist


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

One person in 8 years of being WF and they only lasted a week. :shrug 


Needs a new avatar. 


Thinks everyone should love Clea. :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* May or may not post more MEW :hmmm

* Should know that a clip from MCW appeared on my suggested videos on Youtube, it was a video they did saying goodbye to Peyton when she signed in WWE and was leaving the promotion. I wonder if she will use some of the moves she did back then if/when she turns babyface, since it seems like she was a babyface most of the time on the indies. Those moves were cool. I do wonder if she can still do them, after the surgery.

* To make up for talking about the Evil One


















And in case zrc comes


















NOSTALGIA

* Thinks I want him dead :nah2

* Who am I gonna rib if you are not around?

* Have some Carmella

























*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Everyone should love Clea!

- She's severely underappreciated.

- She's the Asuka of necromantic comic book love interests.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- With greatness. :banderas

- MEW or no MEW? :hmm

BONUS: Made me like a Carmella post. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not a Carmella fan

* Probably because she is the only woman who has pinned Asuka twice in WWE :heston

* Carmella or Charlotte? :hmm*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Charlotte.

- Charlotte is a pretty good wrestler.

- Carmella's schtick with R-Truth is kinda cute, I guess.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I actually was wondering who do you hate the most between those two, since they are the only ones who have beaten Asuka twice.

* I mean, Peyton technically has beaten Asuka twice too, since she is the one getting the pinfall win over whoever was Asuka's partner :beckylol

* Recently posted in the Evil One's thread... praising Kairi :lauren*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I did the right thing.

- Kairi is a gift to the world.

-


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mord,

- Is trying to push the Phantom to hate on The Queen









- Hasn't updated their avi in a while

- Probably will update it right away if Peyton wins the tag titles


Phantom,

- Rocking an Alice Cooper avi

- Checked that Liam thread and backed of instantly

- Has yet to post dat MEW


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Awwww. 

Apparently did the right thing.

Is allowed to post gifs of Alice Cooper getting a cream pie in the face.

Is not allowed to post gifs of Paige getting a cream pie in the face.

EDI T - I'm not editing, it's too much work. I got to heat up my pizza.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D:

- I posted plenty of MEW earlier, child. Don't be greedy.

- Should remember the Coop today.

- It's his birthday. :hb

Tyrion:

- Ninja'd me.

- I was waiting for someone to make that joke.

- Good work.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*DOLORIAN

* Missed Phantom's MEW spam earlier today

* Should know that, at one point the Phantom hated his Queen, he still refers as the day she lost the streak as the Dark Day

* I would change my avi if Peyton posted more good pics, which she hasn't lately :sadbecky

TYRION

* Has watched Paige's leaks

* Would watch Asuka leaks

* Will lie and say he wouldn't

PHANTOM

* Wouldn't watch Asuka leaks

* Knows that Kairi is too good for this world

* She is the 2nd biggest gift this world has gotten*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom,

-









- Should know that there is no such thing as being greedy when it comes to MEW

- Celebrates Coop's birthday by throwing him a pie to the face


Mord,

- Master ninja

- Should know that a Dark Day is a great day

- Waiting for Peyton to upload quality picts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- It's still the Dark Day.

- If Mayu made Asuka tap, it would still be the Dark Day.


- Should know that D saw it... but wants more.

D:

- Ninja'd me.

- Celebrated on the Dark Day. :lauren

- Posted Alice on the Muppets. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Shares this opinion


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088705644880752641
* Every time Asuka loses is a dark day for him

* Same for my with my fave... no wonder I have chronic depression :lmao*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Needs to come out of the darkness

- Probably thinks the IIconics wouldn't be jobbers in another promotion :beckylol

- MEW fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Asuka tapping at her first WrestleMania? That's abhorrent

- Kairi is a literal angel.

-









ef:

- Ninja'd me.

- Appreciates MEW.

- Appreciates Lilly even more.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- I'm in a mood for Kairi. Should I make her my sig or my avy?
- Liked my post about Dororo.
- Probably because it has monsters.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

emerald,


- Is hoping The Queen shows up on RAW tonight

- Is wondering who Platt is

- Fellow Megadeth fan


Oneiros,

- Asuka fan

- Is a dream

- Is probably looking forward to Ronda/Becky interaction tonight


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Megadeth rules

- Got ninja'd

- It would be awesome if The Queen shows up on Raw


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I worship at the altar of Osamu Tezuka.

- Should know that Brother Dream should change his sig to Kairi. :mark

- Digs Lil' Chris Nolan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Finds monsters fascinating

- Has probably written some Doctor Strange fan fiction

- Wanted MEW to play The Wasp but is happy with Lilly too


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*Will probably be watching RAW in about an hour

*Loves that Charlynch 

*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope didn't watch Raw. 

Probably didn't either.

Posted a gif of half of the pony club.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Didn't watch RAW.

-









- On the wagon. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Now if they had a weekly women's only hour, I'd watch that xD

Hey Phantom. Still haunting the forum. 

God the media are hammering Liam Neeson big time. Doubt he cares if his career is over, he's already done it all.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Is just strutting around to cherry bomb in Lollipop Chainsaws menu screen.

I really wasn't expecting to hear Mickey either :lmao

Fun as fuck


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*Just named 3 things about himself

*Apparently enjoying Lollipop Chainsaw

*Underrated hack & slash, I enjoyed it.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

When naming three things about yourself because you're the above person, we call that "doing a Phantom".

Kinda makes me want a Lollipop Chainsaw 2. At first I was like OK, its Harley Quinn on an acid trip fighting zombies. But its actually pretty cool. 

Should know I still haven't figured out what the hell I'm doing on Battle for Middle earth 2 :lmao I was told its like Age of Empires but with Gandalf.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Was doing a Phantom

* Should know that I am worried by my fave seems she has been stuck in traffic for the last 15 hours due to a snow storm or some shit like that, she even missed last night house show.

* She seems like she was sharing a car with Zelina and Andrade, since they both missed the show as well*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is worried about Peyton. :eyeroll 


Take some worry off your mind and chat to her mum on Twitter. :beckylol 


Doesn't get any snow storms in Peru.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** She made it to her hotel, but now I am worried that she may be taken off the road or fined because of this :cry

* I don't talk to her mom, she follows me and likes some tweets I made about her, that's about it :shrug

* Not everyone is creepy enough to slide into their fave's DMs, they could end up being a catfish :beckylol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't care.

If Peyton gets back in the top 10 this year in the rankings I'll eat Jim Ross smothered in his own BBQ sauce. 

Them being eliminated at the Chamber is the closest they'll ever get to the Women's Tag belts.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** If she gets pushed I can see her in the top 10, she made it there 2 years in a row without a push :shrug. But she won't get pushed, so don't worry..

* In a quick look I can see the top 10 being the usual 6 (Becky, Alexa, Charlotte, Asuka, Kairi and Sasha) with Ruby, Rhea, Cross and Io completing it.

* Mickie, Shayna and Peyton have a tiny chance of breaking into the top 10

Back in a few, doing some groceries shopping*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mickie and Toni will easily be top 12. 

Mickie always floats around 11th. 

Enjoy your shopping.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Has shit,

piss,

and vinegar


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Has the ability to type three words.

Made a thread about thread bumping.

Had to put great in his username twice just so people would get it.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Can read me like a book

Is not vindictive, at least not so far

has a username that sounds like zorc


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Impulsive
- Hears things in his head
- New person in this thread*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is not new here.

- Recurring guest star.

- Kelsey Grammer of this thread.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I dunno where to start with the games I bought :lmao

Fancy a bit of Bully, but then Tekken Tag 2 is screaming at me. 

Morning Dr.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Tekken Tag 2.

- Play as Asuka. :mark

-


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Fan of Tekken's Asuka

- Is disappointed that there is no Asuka on the SD preview for tonight

- Is planning to riot if they keep her off the show for too long


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope.

I'll play as Roger Jr., Mokujin, Yoshimistu, Eddie and Panda. xD

And maybe Armor King


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I like Yoshimistu and Alisa.

- Asuka has a great name.

- I also dig Anna.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doctor Strange sig

- Wants MEW to play Clea?

- Digs Jurassic Park


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I would not be against MEW playing Clea, but she's not my pick.

- She's not even in the top 5.

- Tekken fan? :hmm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- X-Men fan









- Beats everyone with Asuka in Tekken

- Would buy a Dr. Strange game


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Was dissapointed that his Queen didn't appeared last night

* Found RAW overall boring

* Hopes to see his Queen tonight*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

My hippo did though.

They will never learn.

Don't give her a microphone!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not a fan of Nia's mic skills

* Not to high in her in rng skills either

* Not sure why is her fan :lol *


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Same could be said of your Aussie piece of shit.

Needs to get a new obsession.

Preferably one that he shows in a different thread.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Entomology is pretty neat.

- That would be a cool obsession.

- Give that a try, Mordy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* At least I could say mine is hot af and that's why I am obsessed :shrug

* Has the biggest videogame collection that I know of from people that I've talked to

* Should know that today is my dad's birthday and I have been busy, that's why I haven't been posting much

PHANTOM

* I don't like bugs

* I can't fap to them either

* Has an IIconic scene from the Dr Strange movie as new sig :anna*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Can't say I've noticed you not being here. Because I haven't been either.

Beauty is subjective. Peyton isn't all that hot. 

She might be to you, but you probably fuck a hole in the ground.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hi.

- I'm still living.

- Should know I still haven't banged the Neighbour yet, unfortunately.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is back roud

* Has been missed :sadbecky

* Still hasn't banged his neighbour :lauren*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows Nostalgia has missed me being here, just so he's not the only one getting ribbed :beckylol

- Should know I haven't been able to post Anna gifs for nearly 3 weeks. It's been hard. :anna

- Should know my time spent on this site is going to dramatically decrease, but it's better than not being on here at all I figured. :aryep


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hey, you do you (you probably do, but still >)

* Is right about Nostalgia missing you, he hates beng the only one getting ribbed on by me

* Probably happy that :becky won the Rumble :lauren*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Oh yeah, I didn't get the chance to gloat:

- SETH AND BECKY WON BOTH RUMBLES :woo :woo :woo :becky2 :rollins

- Probably wishes I didn't come back now :beckylol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Has been missing for a while

- Loved the result of both Rumbles

- Is about to spam some Anna on this thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- Anna's back! :mark :anna

- Her Men won! :becky :rollins

- Still alive. :anna

D:

- Ninja'd me.

- At the worst possible time. :lauren

- Can make up for it with some MEW. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows it's a great day to be alive. :anna

- Until tomorrow hits :sadbecky

- Knows I missed our fun times in this section. I can't resist you guys for too long. :fact


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm leaving in a sec.

- If you're here in an hour or two, we can catch up.

- Welcome back. :anna

POST GROOVY NONSENSE.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Leaving me :sadbecky

- Should know I'll be back on later for sure.

- Should also know I'm thinking of limiting my time on the Forum to once or twice a week. Because this site is like a drug addiction, and I spend way too much time on here unless I set myself some limits. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Seth won :bjpenn

* Becky won :fuck:fuckthis

* And the biggest jobber of the Rumble was Liv Morgan and not my girls :yay:woo:dance*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I'm trying to play catch-up posting in all these different threads.

- Should know a few weeks from this site and the internet feels like you've been in a coma for a few years.

- Knows Seth should win the Universal Title so Brock can finally fuck off.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should post in zrc's ranking thread


Still rocking Anna 


Won't change the gimmick :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

* Should know that I have become enemy n1 of the Becky fans :lol

* Should know that Nostalgia finally gave up on his obsession :monkey:wtf

* Should know that he probably got catfished by him/her :lmao

NOSTALGIA

* Ninja'd me

* Has changed his gimmick... sort of

* Knows that TFW should vote in zrc's rankings... for the IIconics*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know he's telling me things I already know about 

- Should know I lurked a bit earlier, I wasn't sure if I was going to log in or not, but of course lurking was my first mistake :beckylol

- Knows my love for Anna isn't a gimmick :side:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Just for you Mordy. 





























Fourth Wall:


Ninja'd me

Was lurking earlier

Hasn't missed much on WF while he was gone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** WOAT post

*









* :goaway*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Still posting IIconic gifs and Nostalgia still posting DJ pictures. Good to see things don't change.

- Needs to update his avi/sig. It hasn't been changed since I was last here :side:

- Still isn't Premium :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Welcome back :beckyhi

- New sig :anna

- Happy both his favourites won the Rumble


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Probably happy also










- Although that ending between Charlotte & Becky probably conflicted him :beckylol

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should know that the sig is still the same because Peyton stopped posting bikini pics feelsbadman :mj2

* Would like to take something off Becky... probably her clothes >

* Is a fellow pervert, but in a smaller scale*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm happy about that as less Peyton photos are being posted in here. :shrug

Makes terrible jokes. 

Should know I was up until 3:30am last night so I'm shattered now and will go.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will go.

- Get some sleep.

- About to miss the Clea 'n' Peyton Pic Party.. :sadbecky


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Magician
- Loves to be strange
- Kairi fan*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doesn't care for Mustafa Ali.

Second thing.

Third thing.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that effort is dumb. roud

- Was probably playing the video games. 

- Seems to be digging Lollipop Chainsaw. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably mad to know that Asuka wasn't on the show again

* She most likely won't be on the Elimination Chamber PPV either

* Recently posted a Con about himself in the Con thread :beckylol*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Glad the IIconics got an interview segment

- Should know they'll be the first team to get eliminated at EC

- Will probably watch Fighting with My Family


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

- Had a wolf (or was it a cat?) as his profile picture for a very long time

- Hasn't been on this website as long as I thought

- Becky Lynch fan

Am I mistaking you for someone else


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

emerald,

- Enjoyed our Queen heeling it up tonight

- Maybe liked the Orton/Mustafa match

- Hoping to see the Orton/Styles interaction at EC


Brutus,

- It is not their name

- Still making their way around the forum

- By being a ninja


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brutus

- Is mistaking me for someone else. I never had a wolf or a cat as profile picture

- Is right about me being a Becky Lynch fan though

- Fellow Jerichoholic

EDIT

Dolorian

- Most active poster in the Charlotte fan thread :woo

- New avatar

- Is missing The Big Dog


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*DOLORIAN

* Enjoys heel Charlotte

* Enjoys dark TAY

* Just like me, find odd that the IIconics cut a babyface promo before their match

EMERALD

* Got ninja'd

* Thinks that I don't know that the IIconics will be the first team eliminated :nah2. I would be surprised if they aren't

* Besides liking Becky and Charlotte a good fella :anna
*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is still wondering what in the blue hells was that with the IIconics cutting face promo

- Probably happy neither of the IIconics was pinned tonight

- Still sad they didn't win tho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has spooky vampire TAY as their avatar.

- Recently listened to the TAY.

- Posted in the GOAT's thread. :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Usually posts in the GOAT thread

* Also posts in the Asuka thread :grin2:

* Thinks TAY is judging him*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Surprising that he hasn't posted in a thread about the IIconics in the SmackDown section

- Likes the colour green

- Probably has the second highest amount of posts in this thread after Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Liked Rousey vs. Banks more than Asuka vs. Lynch.

- Fan of the Scottish Terminator.

- Thinks Sonya Deville is :cool2.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hollywood is making movies exclusively for him.

- Like that movie about the Kate Micucci murderbot. 

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Named 3 things about a guy called Phantom

- Disappointed that Asuka wash on SmackDown again

- Hasn't rioted....yet


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This is just Asuka's run on NXT.

- Murder some turkeys, disappear for weeks, rinse, repeat. 

- Asuka's just being Asuka. Or they have nothing for her.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hauntin'
Ghoulin'
Phantomin'


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Usually waits for one of the regulars to post at this time.

* Came with the nicknames Hungry Hippo and Sweet Mama T for his faves :beckylol

* Also came up with the Tepid Moist for mine :lauren*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was happy that the IIconics were on Smackdown


Not happy that they lost to Mandy and Sonya :beckylol


Probably rolled his eyes when Becky slapped Triple H


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** They didn't lost, Naomi got pinned :jericho2

* It will probably lead to Naomi pinning Mandy in the Chamber

* Becky slapping HHH was just as bad as when Steph slaps any male wrestler after they cut a promo on her and she has nothing to say*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Still counts as a loss for them. :shrug Just like how it was a loss for Randy Orton at WrestleMania 30 even though he didn't submit to Bryan. That's triple threat rules. 

Wont admit the superior team won. 


Should know I'm expecting that considering Mandy got the better of her at the Rumble and on Smackdown this week. fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Carmella and Naomi are the superior team, you know, the team with two former champions.

* Then the IIconics, who just so happen to have as many wins as a tag team as Mandy and Sonya on SD, but one of theirs was on a PPV/special event, so that counts more.

* I would lol'd if they actually pin Sonya in the Chamber to protect Mandy :lmao*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Couldn't sleep last night thinking about how weird it was that the IIconics cut a face promo

- Not a fan of Sonya

- Probably listened to Nickelback not long ago


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is right about me not being able to sleep, but it was for different reasons, the heat don't let me :side:

* I actually don't dislike Sonya, I just don't care about her, I simply criticize her to rib Nostalgia.

* Listen TAY's music as much as I listen Nickelback's*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has the maurity of a 12 year old

Needs to broaden his music tastes

And listen to some of the great songs I post in the currently listening thread


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Perhaps, listens to songs that I post
- Posts songs for many to broaden their musical scope
- Therefore, understands and respects good music which is a + for me*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Probably can't wait to finish RDR2 so that he can start with REmake 2

- Likes some Japanese metal bands

- Not a fan of Daniel Bryan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Fellow non Bryan fan

* Probably thought that he got way too much screen time yesterday

* Would like to see his Queen getting that screen time*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Found a new worthy Peyton pict to change his avatar

- At least we agree in not liking or caring for Bryan

- Is closing in on 95k points


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got 95K points a long time ago

- Doesn't like Daniel Bryan

- Charlotte, Becky and Sasha are favourite women wrestlers in the WWE.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

What are point?

Like Charlynch. 

The slap last night wasn't that great. Should've punched him instead. Men don't slap.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** That too, it was one of the weakest slaps I've seen :lol

* Already watched the SD highlights

* Never the full show*


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

- Recently learned he's from Peru

- Worships Peyton Royce religiously (or as a Goddess)

- Hates Becky Lynch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Fan of Little Miss Bliss

- From North Carolina

- Celebrates Rusev Day


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Metal was here??!?! :O

- AEW is reportedly interested in his boy.

- Repped me some Lilly. :woo

- Nolan admirer.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is marking out for a Bliss fan. :lauren


Doesn't confuse him with Black Cobra.


Has an unnecessary long user-title. :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Doesn't appreciates even a Moment of Bliss

- Drinks dat Monster

- Hates the greatness that is a tall woman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia

- Has a short user-title

- In fact, it's almost invisible

- Sent me a Charlotte Flair rep :woo

EDIT

Dolorian

- Ninja

- Has become a regular in this thread :woo

- Likes only 3 of the 4HW :sadbecky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- I do, I'd take Asuka as the 4th HW instead of Bayley

- Enjoyed the Ali/Orton match last night

- Enjoyed our Queen trolling as well


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got a new avatar.


Should know I don't mind Bliss at all. I placed her 7th on my list of favourite women. However The Bliss fan thread is :hayden3


Doesn't care for Bryan or Bailey. (Y)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm a fan of only one. The only one who's actually related to a horseman.

The E barely cares about the three not named Flair. Only reason they acknowledge Becky is because they've been forced to.

Sasha is irrelevant and Bayley is her tag along.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that Charlotte really is the female Reigns, in the sense WWE cares about her over better/most popular acts.

* Despite of that he is a fan of her :lauren

* Probably misses having to bump the rankings thread :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Flair fan.

- The other horsewomen are glue to him.

- Plays as Panda.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me. :lauren

- His father's B-Day was yesterday.

- His brother draws.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Knows Mordy is a fan of only jobbers

- Confused as to why Nikki Cross is suddenly a heel


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Probably rocked to some Megadeth recently \m/

- Is likely not confident that Styles or Orton are leaving EC with the title

- Probably edited his own rep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ef:

- She's a heel because WWE.

- Mordy likes NJPW's winners...

- Mordy also likes Kairi. Are you calling Kairi a jobber? :thelist

D:

- Ninja'd me.

- Sigh.

- We're both looking forward to JOY as Magik. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that Kairi is not a jobber :anna

* At least not until she gets called up :sadbecky

* Boy I can see her being Bayley 2.0 on the main roster :Vince2:fuckthis*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't think any of them bar Shayna have anything decent in their futures (from NXT).

They can have all the talent in the world, but it won't make a difference. 

I saw someone call Aleister Black a big guy once. He weighs barely above the cruiserweights and has the same stats as X-Pac. That isn't a big guy.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* I actually participated in his rankings.

:yay

* Knows that Kairi & Io can not be trusted with the main roster writers.

* Best case may be the Sky Pirates being a fixture in the tag division.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't think they have plans for Io whatsoever 

They just wanted to sign her, for the sake of having her. Just like all the other hype women they've looted over the past couple years. 

Always interested me how they never went for Cheerleader Melissa when they had the chance. They managed to nab Sara Del Rey. I know MsChif turned them done multiple times.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cobra:

- Posted an adorable gif of Kairi and her sidekick. :anna

- Fellow Raven fan. :anna

- Digs that Mayu. :anna

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- The Cheerleader Melissa thing is curious.

- Doesn't think the 'E has anything planned for Io. Ditto.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I suppose they didn't want Melissa showing the others up.

Least she will always have that one match on Sunday Night Heat. 

Its quite funny how many of TNAs original Knockouts were signed with WWE beforehand. Daffney, Angelina Love, Salinas, Christy, Gail, ODB, Taylor Wilde, Rhaka Khan to name a few


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Might be right about WWE probably not having plans for Io long term

* I think it might've been her persistence to get there that got her another deal after they pulled the first one

* Really digs that Rhea Ripley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has Phantom's two favorite wrestlers in sig

- Edited above post

- Joined in the same year as me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mentioned me. :cool2

- Wants me to die now. :sadbecky

- Or diet. :no


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- You are immortal

- Timeless entity

- Doesn't want to diet


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Dieting is for mortals and hipsters.

- Never gave up on Bayley. roud :bayley

- Will receive a hug.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is a fake doctor

- Phantom of the Opera or Doctor Strange?

- Choose!!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom of the Opera.

- Monsters over superheroes.

- Strange is still my boy.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Got exposed for impersonating a doctor

* Thinks that I should abandon Io

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm a real doctorb. The "b" is for bargain!

- Posted a mean gif. :sadbecky

- I prefer this. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*COBRA

* Should abandon Io

* Kairi>Io

* Kairi>everyone but one

PHANTOM

* Ninja

* Knows Mayu>Io

* Knows the one above Kairi (it's not Asuka)*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got ninja'd.

- Doesn't love Mayu enough. 

- One more time. :banderas


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got a new avatar

Posted in green

I didn't read it



Phantom:

Somehow ninja'd me when I was being very lazy

Posted ''phantom out'' in another thread and started posting again 5 minutes later :kobe

Posted a gif


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ripping off zrc. :bunk

- I need to work. If I don't come back, avenge my death.

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* I actually like Kairi more than Io. Kairi > Io > Mayu

* Keeps posting that gif

* This one is still better


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has a rotating sig

* In which he claims that Kairi is but she never appears to me :sadbecky

* Fan of the Stardom Threedom*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New avatar

- Rates Peyton 11/10 :goaway

- Will not like it when Becky dominates the rankings once more :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I only care in which position my fave is gonna be :ciampa

* Rates Becky 10/10 :heston

* Always makes fun of my faves :vincefu*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Should know that I added a new Kairi gif to my sig rotation to increase her odds of showing up

* If she doesn't here's one featuring the IIconics

*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> * Rates Becky 10/10 :heston*


*

- For what parameter?




* Always makes fun of my faves :vincefu[/COLOR]

Click to expand...

*- They're easy to make fun of and you always talk about them :ciampa

- Makes the effort to change his text colour for every post he makes :eyeroll

EDIT

Black Cobra

- Got sig rotation

- Has all his favourites in it

- I see Asuka and Kairi currently


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't make fun of my obsessions. 

- Knows that my obsessions are :banderas :lenny :mark.


- Including Kate Micucci. :anna


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Knows I would never make fun of his obsessions
- Cos I have obsessions I get made fun of for too and it's not cool
- Only has one wrestler listed in his faves list


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I have two wrestlers in my favorites. :anna

- Knows I would never make fun of Dean. :anna

- Or the Shield. :anna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Loves Asuka, in all her forms...

-









-









-









But much more in her final form ^


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't make fun of people's obsessions

- Has some pretty cool obsessions :bjpenn

- Sweet guy who tries to be a heel at times but fails miserably


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Should know I am somehow blind and missed Kairi's name in his faves list :lol
- Which is silly of me cos Kairi is adorable and precious
- He loves pretty Japanese ladies 

EDIT: emerald-fire

- Ninja'ed me
- Was typing at the exact same time I was
- Will likely always love it when Becky & Charlotte interact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*DOLORIAN

* Should know that this is the best version of Asuka










* Likes 3 out of 4 Horsewomen

* Likes 0 out of 2 IIconics :sadbecky

SO MANY LATE NIGHT NINJAS, JUST DOING AMBROSE GIRL, I AM LAZY

AMBROSE GIRL

* Doesn't know what to think about Ambrose leaving

* Most likely will watch whatever he does next

* Probably still feeling the summer where she lives :side:. Here it was been unbereable, I can't sleep either

*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Are you fan of the Snake?
- Had the best DDT ever
- Should learn about music*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Iconic Duos:

-









-









-










Evil:

- Ninja'd me.

- Singing the praises of one of my GOATs. :mark

- Has two of my GOATs in his avi. :mark


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Post pics
- Loves old-school cartoons
- And comics*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Knows that, before becoming a regular here, I only knew one out of the 4 people he posted

* Teaching the forum the ways of Micucci, Clea, Francoise, Debbie and co.

* Should know that I will keep this sig until Elimination Chamber, there is something really raw and genuine about the way she looks at those titles, it gives me chills roud

SIMON

* Wants to teach us the ways of good music

* Hates Mustafa Ali

* Didn't even took pictures of his match :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

UGH.

Evil:

- Is too damn quick!

- Should know that the pics were not for him. 

- I did edit my post tho. :anna

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Now knows about 3% of my obsessions. :anna

-Changed his sig. :O


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Would have a million posts if the post count in this section was turned on :lol
- Likes to post gifs
- Is a 2018er


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Perhaps would be sad when Dean leaves
- Should know the connection between Dean and Jake and that's the DDT
- Sad that only Seth is available from the Shield*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*AMBROSE GIRL

* Joined a month after I did

* WF's Favorite Kiwi... behind Dakota :lol

* Wishes that she has a speedy recovery

SIMON

* Mastering ninjutsu

* Thinks Jake's DDT>>>>

* Jake and Alice avi :bjpenn*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This thread was dead and I brought it back with my necromantic power. 

- I regret doing so.

- STOP NINJA-ING.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is casting spells

* Is getting ghoul'd

* Should cast a spell to avoid that*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Green
- Fan of Alice :nice:
- Should listen to more Alice :nice:*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Not an Alice fan, but I know about him

* I used to watch That Metal Show on VH1 and he was a recurring guest

* Most of my little knowledge of Metal/hard Rock come from that show, I liked it a lot*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You're in luck.

- I know MUCH about Alice. 

- Educate yourself:







Evil, solo Alice or Alice Cooper (band)?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Alice Cooper, baby!!!
- Knows Jake, The Snake, Roberts is GOAT
- Has the best DDT ever*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Damn straight on Jake and that devilish DDT. :banderas

- Alice Cooper (solo) or Alice Cooper (band)?

- Favorite album?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alice Cooper fan.

D'Vorah player.

Should know that Erron Black is in MK11, which means there's gonna be a lot of bug ladies with holes through their heads. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- MK fan
- Any fan of MK is a friend of mine
- MORTAL KOMBAT!!!!*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fellow MK fan. :anna

- Fellow Alice/Jake fan. :anna

- Exceptional human being. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Babality

Animality

Brutality


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Those are MK things.

- Very good.

- Here's Debbie:


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- 



- Loves female singers
- Knows that Kabal and D'vorrah are now in MK 11*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Likes the Spine Rip fatality.

Should know that this one is better. 






Should also know that those are two different Sub Zeros. The MK1 Sub Zero is Noob Saibot.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Yup, I know my MK history
- MK story mode has been tight, I love the stories all around
- Wonder who's his favorite MK character?*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows his MK history.

- His fave is Sub-Zero?

- Should know that I dig Sonya. :anna


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

- Posts a lot on here 

- Recently changed his sig and avi

- Happy 1 year on WF! Officially a seasoned vet ! (Y)


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Killed Caesar
- Took Rome under his wing
- Loves to play with knives *


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Everyone knows my favourites in MK.

Never had faves in Soul Calibur though :/

Should know I bought Viva Pinata. And I'm still not sure if I'm on acid or they really released a game like this.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

- Made me look up if Jake Roberts was dead or not

- 10+ year veteran. Ye' Ole Geezer

- Probably listens to Attila in his spare time

Ninja'ed  (ZRC)

- Might be on the Periodic Table

- Zack Ryder Club?

- Wants Rajah back as much as I do


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Zelinas really cute. 

Zebra raccoon camel.

Zack Ryder's cock.

Whatever you like :lmao


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- I did like Soul Caliber, quite frankly
- Yet, nothing beats MK for me.
- Scorpion is your favorite?*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope if I had to pick one of the male ninjas it would be Sub Zero or Rain.

My favourites are Sindel, Nightwolf, Baraka, Kabal, D'Vorrah, Sheeva and Motaro. I'm on the Stryker bus too, but he doesn't seem to be popular (same as Honda in Street Fighter).

I don't mind the horror guests like most do. Whilst yes there are a wealth of MK characters that can take those spots, it shouldn't be a case of Freddy taking an MK spot. Because it was never a spot for anybody else to begin with. Plus they help to sell the dlc (I'm low key hoping the girl from Lollipop Chainsaw ends up in MK eventually. They're both Warner Bros)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Honda is cool as heck.

- I don't mind Stryker. :anna

- We share 4 MK faves. :anna

Juliet Starling in MK... :lenny :dance


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1 - Erron Black
2 - Shao Kahn
3 - Scorpion
4 - Quan Chi
5 - Baraka/Kabal :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- His avi looks familiar. :hmm

- Knows I'm one of three Nitara fans.

- His boy made the cut.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- To answer your question on who is my favorite Mortal Kombat character and it's the most unlikely of them all and that is...
-








- Yup, that's right!! Gotcha Grab!!!*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fan of Jax.

Who shares a name with a token fat lady.

Knows his MK history. Shame then that non of it matters pre2011.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Fan of the other Jax

* Has more games than anyone that I know of

* Not even sure which one he is playing atm*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Currently playing Bully. 

I've never actually completed it despite having it for Ps2 and noe the 360. 

Used the same game collection line yesterday.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Currently playing Bully

* Maybe because he is one, at least to my faves

* Not the only one :sadbecky*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Bully is a good game.
- Rockstar is developing Bully 2 before GTA 6
- Rockstar rules*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They're actually working on both.

And have been for quite some time. 

Just like when Bully 1 and GTA came out. They have different studios working on each project.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Killed the threat

* Tbf it has been slower than usual today

* The Phantom probably is still asleep... or his girlfriend finally axed him*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phantom is a live and here as I type
Why do you think his GF is some psycho?
Seems odd


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** He posted once that one day he was gonna die by an axe and his gf probably was going to be responsable for that

* He also keeps saying "Avenge my death" when he logs out

* I am just keeping the joke alive :shrug*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Can see I'm alive. :anna

- Will avenge my death. roud

- Joke?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows I've got no idea what's he on about (as usual :beckylol)
Knows Dolorian's hanging about :beckyhi
Sent me LD rep :yay


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has been posting here more often
Is a good poster
Rocks them redheads


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not here for modern Captain Marvel.

- What about The Death of Captain Marvel?

- Classic. :banderas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Thinks Torrie Wilson doesn't age. 

Probably all that Kidman jizz she swallowed down back in the day. 

I'll never forgive the E for letting her pet dog Chloe be her finishing move.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Haven't read it
Heard good things
Probably better than Carol Danvers Cap Marvel

Edit
I don't think that why
At least I hope not
I don't think the dog was


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Pretty devastating stuff.

- No superhero death has been more powerful than The Death of Captain Marvel.

- It will never get a live-action movie.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Haven't read it
> Heard good things
> Probably better than Carol Danvers Cap Marvel
> 
> ...


Chloe the dogs stink face. Was Torrie's official finisher in 2006.


Doctor Phantom said:


> - Pretty devastating stuff.
> 
> - No superhero death has been more powerful than The Death of Captain Marvel.
> 
> - It will never get a live-action movie.


Something something Captain Marvel. 

Suppose there's another movie coming out then. 

Does Disney even let anybody else have a chance at the box office?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not that Captain Marvel.

- THIS Captain Marvel:

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm fully aware of what Marvel you meant. 

Once the movie comes out, they won't give a shit about the male Captain.

But then nobody really cares about comics anymore.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Once the movie comes out, no will care about the female Marvel either
And no one cares less about comics then DC editorial
Because they hate all good things


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- True.

- That's why we have to remind people; keep the comics alive. :anna

- Nobody cares about him now.. but that story is truly a masterpiece.

virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Probably not going to see the CM movie.

- Shazam looks pretty cute.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Knows that Mar-Vell>Carol Danvers

* Wondering about Rajah

* Was him an old user here or something else? There is a wrestling news website call Rajah

Ugh

VIRUS

* Hates that DC is being lazy

* Still thinks DC>Marvel

* Probably misses bikini Peyton on my sig/avi

PHANTOM

* Still buys comic books :bjpenn

* Loved The Death of Captain Marvel

* One of the few superheroes who hasn't come back from the death :anna*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Thinks I should add Peyton to my sig

* I'd have to find a gif first

* How about this one?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- I don't know who that is.

- Wants a good, serious Thor movie.

-Knows that the Eye of Agamotto being a Infinity Gem was :lauren.

Cobra:

- Ninja'd me.

- All about that Raven. :banderas

- Posted a great Peyton gif. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That's so Raven









What about Raven?









The Raven


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Won't be watching that RVD documentary 

* Posted all the wrong Ravens 

*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posted a GIF

- Apparently has a rotating sig but I only see Asuka and Kairi all the time :lol

- Recently crossed 250 posts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It rotates.

- Trust me.

_ Pick my next sign/Avi combo?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I think rotating sigs are too much effort


Knows I can't see it anyway 


Probably doesn't find Mandy's theme a catchy tune


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Lauren Cohan and Evangeline Lilly

- Not going to do it, I know

- :asuka

EDIT

Nostalgia

- Ninja

- Should know I read Mandy as Mordy and thought "Since when does Mordy have a theme?"

- Probably wants a different theme for Sonya. It's not bad or anything but it doesn't stand out either.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mandy's theme is fine for her.
- Asuka's is a legit jam.
- We'll see...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has a long user-title

- Headbangs to Asuka's theme

- I think aige has the best theme among the women


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know if Mordy had a theme it would be called ''desperate'' or ''thirsty'' :beckylol


Thinks of Mordy


I agree with your comments about Sonya's theme


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks Paige had the best theme.

- Is wrong.

- I'll allow it.

If I get ninja'd, I cannot edit right now. Sorry.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- You got ninja'd

- If Asuka is not on SmackDown next week, he's going to riot

- This time for real


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Mordy is still lurking this thread but not replying 


Probably fapping to Peyton


Or making some post about Becky that he loves to do everyday :eyeroll


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Always pays attention if I am around

* Is always checking my posts in other sections

* I am his new obsession :O*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No one is obsessed with Mordy.
- Not looking forward to Captain Marvel.
- I want it to be good...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah Mordy won't be looking like DJ anytime soon so he can :goaway


Should know I read and post in more WWE section threads now so that's how I've noticed his posts.


Should know it was humorous reading the ratings thread and him blaming Becky. :beckylol Having an episode where the IIconics wrestle is enough to drive away plenty of viewers. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- His three things about me... were about Mordy.

- I take back what I said...

- You are obsessed with Mordy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* I don't want to look like a mutant, I am ugly enough as I am right now, don't want to get worse :shrug

* Should know that I actually don't think Becky is the main reason of the ratings drop, but pretending that she doesn't have any of the fault is delusional

* Mandy and Sonya were in the match with the IIconics, not even my girls can't make up for those charisma voids :beckylol

PHANTOM

* Realizing that what I said was right

* Wants to like the Captain Marvel movie

* Apparently his GF wanting to kill him is no joke*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is ugly :shrug

Should know it's hard to still name things about Phantom as he's always the most frequent poster in here, so he shouldn't get touchy about the fact I didn't name anything about him.


Should know I'm dealing with some annoying back and neck pain. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hopefully he feels worse :beckylol

* Still don't know what to use as sig

* Doesn't care since he has sigs deactivated*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Has a new sig of Peyton staring as intently at the tag titles as he probably does her pictures

* Wishing harm on ol' Nostagia

* Has low self esteem

:sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Friend of the world, enemy of Deadpool.

- Wants me to vote against sensational Sakura. :sadbecky

- Voted against Wednesday Addams. :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Is now avoiding the fictional character thread until someone else chooses between Raven & Sakura for him

:bunk

* Thinks Bull Nakano should be in the Hall of Fame

* I agree 

:anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fellow Bull fan. roud

- Wants me to pick.

- Fine. Meet me in that thread. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Lilly avatar :mark :mark

- Didn't think you'd do it

- Bull Nakano fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I had a Peyton sig. lauren)

- Never give up hope!

- Damn skippy on Bull. :dance


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has kept the Lilly avi longer than the IIconics sig :sadbecky

* Logged in late today

* His death will be avenged... eventually*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know Lilly is worthy

- The IIconics are not

- IIconics can't touch Lilly


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was offended by Mordy's post.

- Doesn't think Peyton belongs in the same sentence as Lilly.

- Knows that Lilly gets Wasp points.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Rocking a Mighty Wasp avi
- Closing in on 50k points
- Is interested in seeing who will challenge his Empress next


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Has a new Taylor Swift avy

* I have no idea what it's from but I dig the snake imagery

:anna 

* Is named after a metal band \m/


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Is a snake
- Asuka fan
- Kairi fan*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Used to have a long list of favorites wrestlers

* And an even longer list of wrestlers he hates

* Which included the whole CW division*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Does Peyton look chubby in that pic
Maybe its the angle
Or the lighting


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is almost 10 years old
- Closing in on 60k points
- Is quite probably a Roman King


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Taylor fan

* Charlotte fan

* Wishes Sasha was booked better*



virus21 said:


> Does Peyton look chubby in that pic
> Maybe its the angle
> Or the lighting


*I'll let you judge












 Click Above to Play ⇧


Personally I would say that she is not as ripped as she used to (and maybe that's why she isn't posting full body pics lately), but she still is in amazing shape


*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Mordecay:

*- Knows that my shitlist is increasing by the day
- Knows I hate the Cruiserubbish in its entirety
- Wonder if he enjoys me shitting on wrestling despite he has some favorites in my crap-list. *

Tyrion Lannister:

*- Not a fan of Cowboys: The Chore Western Game 2
- Wonder if he's Resident Evil fan
- Loves to see Asuka making everyone tap*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I am used to people shitting on my faves, nothing new if someone else does it :shrug

* At least you don't hate the IIconics...yet :ciampa

* Would think twice to go to a WWE live event if they still have Ali and Bryan in the WWE title match

Good night creatures of the night*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I read The Death of Captain Marvel today. Been years since I last read it.

- Because I am a sentimental fool, I shed fresh tears for a long-dead comic character. 

- Some of it is a bit corny, but most of it is powerfully poignant. 

I'm not a big Captain Marvel fan, yet that story truly speaks to me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fan of Asuka.

Fan of Bull.

Knows WWE is a fan of bull as well, hence why Asuka isn't in the main event of WrestleMania. :no:



> - Wonder if he's Resident Evil fan


No.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not a Resident Evil fan.

- Does appreciate the greatness of Mortal Kombat.

- Digs Futurama.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning/evening Phantom (and everybody else).

Happy D'Vorah is returning. So am I, but her model looked odd.

Ada >>> Jill


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hiya, zrc.

- I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks that.

- Looks a bit odd... but not in a groovy way.

EDIT:

Nope.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've never liked Jill so I'll take any of them over her haha. 

To be honest Kabal looks odd too. I think its the mask. I'm not happy about his fatality being a blatant copy of Flash's in Injustice as well. 

The two games should be absolutely different from each other, and everything I've seen so far MK is Injustice with blood.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- thread regular
- cool
- knows i havent been in here for a bit


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Welcome back Kenny.

Was MIA for a week.

Watches the footie.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kenny:

- Was away.

- But now he's back. :anna

- Supports :asuka. :anna

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Definitely getting that vibe, Brother Stryker.

- Does not want Shaggy in his MK.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They thought outside the box for some of guests in Injustice. Most want Spawn and Pennywise in MK. Wouldn't mind the Undertaker showing up. They already make the Immortals game so they could cross promote. And already said how I'd like Juliet from Lollipop Chainsaw.

Really hope Sindel returns in 11. Really missed her in X.

Not sure why anybody would want Shaggy in MK. Just more stupid internet shit. Throw the Scooby gang in Injustice 3 or something. The finisher could be them getting run over by the Mystery Machine.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good old Brother Stryker

* Thinks Shaggy in MK is stupid

* Wants Taker in the game*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Least Taker would fit with the theme. 

Plus his xray moves would be pretty boss.

The Hsu Hao of the thread.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mord,

- Nostalgia's nemesis
- Plays Mortal Kombat (?)
- Can't stand Becky

zrc,

- I have to update my nominations in their thread
- Is probably counting the days until the nominations close
- Mortal Kombat fan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Updated them how?

The rankings can come and go for all I care. :lmao

Will vote in the Legacy nominations.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that the update is probably just going to be the order of the list

- Will make a legacy nominations...will definitely vote for Victoria

- Probably has accepted that we will never see Victoria in WWE again


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Called me something I don't know

* Knows that the pic on my sig will never become a reality :sadbecky

* Probably finished playing Bully already

DOLORIAN*



Dolorian said:


> I have to update my nominations in their thread


*
Is he gonna include the IIconics? :yay

* He probably won't :darryl

* Hopes that Charlotte has a match at the Elimination Chamber*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> - Should know that the update is probably just going to be the order of the list
> 
> - Will make a legacy nominations...will definitely vote for Victoria
> 
> - Probably has accepted that we will never see Victoria in WWE again


Victoria was inducted last year.
A list of 11 was shortlisted for the forum to choose from this year. 



Mordecay said:


> *ZRC
> 
> * Called me something I don't know
> 
> ...


Nope I take my time on games.
I'm about 20% done in game.
Which is further than I everg ot before :lmao


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Waiting for Rajah to return
- Dreams it every night
- Fan favorite*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't know who Rajah is.

He's never been in my dreams (I remember them all).

Lazy three things.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't know who Rajah is
I think he runs a wrestling site
Cares not for rankings


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Supergirl fan
- Perhaps, enjoys her more than Wonder Woman
- Likes \M/etal!!!*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- All about the Snake.

- And metal.

- THE TEASER TRAILER FOR THE CHILD'S PLAY REMAKE IS OUT! CHUCKY VS. AUBREY PLAZA!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not interested in a remake. Come up with something new!

My poor sage pizza.

Hello Phanny.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom,

- Should know that we updated our nominations and their Empress sits at the #4 spot (she has grown on us recently)

- Wants to see AZA to do some Child's Play

- Saw the Nicholas Cage Mandy movie?

zrc,

- Master ninja

- Not a fan of the Child's Play remake

- Agrees that they should come up with something new


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Is on another avi change spree

* Kept Bull in his sig though

:bjpenn

* Gets triggered when people bring up Frankenstein's Monster

:lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I was at the Los Angeles premiere of Mandy.

-I have a video of the Q&A with Nic Cage and the director.

- Groovy movie.


AUBREY VS. CHUCKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that Chucky will end AZA in no time. You need MEW

- Agreed that Mandy is a good movie

- Loves Susie Sad Eyes


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fuck Nicholas Cage. He hasn't done a good movie in over a decade.

I'm having a down day today.

Time went on but my mind its still in 2008.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - All about the Snake.
> 
> - And metal.
> 
> - THE TEASER TRAILER FOR THE CHILD'S PLAY REMAKE IS OUT! CHUCKY VS. AUBREY PLAZA!


It doesn't like she's going to win this one. Horror movie Aubrey probably won't be as entertaining 
was at the Los Angeles premiere of Mandy
Met Nic Gage. Did you have him say "Not the Bees"?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Hasn't told me if he still thinks Peyton looked chubby after the gif I posted

* Probably doesn't care since she still is hot af

* Not into older women, except for Torrie Wilson*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Would still spam chubby Peyton

- Wanted me to add the IIconics to my updated nominations

- Is disappointed we didn't.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nobody cared about the gif you posted. :shrug


Ruins this thread with Peyton everything. 


Thinks it's a con that I still post. :goaway



Dolorian:

Ninja'd me

Thinks Mordy is my nemesis 

Should know it's all comedy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nobody has a nemesis in this thread.

Its like living in Disneyland! 

Hey Nossy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* I actually have posted less Peyton lately since there is not much to talk about :shrug

* The gif got a like, so that prooves you wrong, but I imagine that you are used to being wrong :lol

* Thinks being sigless and invisible is cool :lauren

ZRC

* Ninja'd me

* Haven't told us what he thinks about Aja Kong in AEW

* Should know that Cafu was TFW nemesis, they really didn't like each other*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't give a shit who AEW has. 

Aja Kong in 2019? Clutching at straws.

So far there women's division consists of some Z list women, a ****** and Kong.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** All the best female wrestlers are either in WWE, Stardom and a few here and there (Impact, LU). AEW doesn't have many good options to create a compelling womens division.

* I suppose they could go and try to make a deal with Meiko and her company, like they did with OWE.

* And some of the still unsigned talent on Shimmer, but I don't know who are there, I only know Mercedes Martinez*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sign Hiroyo! :mark

- And Hikaru Shida! :mark

- Steal Mayu! :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> It doesn't like she's going to win this one. Horror movie Aubrey probably won't be as entertaining
> was at the Los Angeles premiere of Mandy
> Met Nic Gage. Did you have him say "Not the Bees"?


No... but he did go on about his dream of playing/becoming Captain Nemo for several minutes. No, I'm not kidding. 

Kevin Smith was the host.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is about to spread Clea rep

* Probably just had breakfast

* Will go to see the new Chucky movie*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm eating breakfast now. :anna

- You better believe it, boy. Aubrey Conquers Chucky... :banderas

- Read the Harry Potter books.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Thinks AZA has the power to conquer the mighty CHU

- Has been spamming AZA like a madman

- Has forsaken The Wasp


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the Wasp lives on in the hearts and minds of us. :anna

- Wants me to betray Aubrey for MEW. :hmm

- Their reaction to the Aubrey-a-Thon:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks Aubrey will survive Chucky
Thinks Chucky will be good
Most horror reboots these days aren't (Halloween being a rare good one)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Liked the new Halloween

* Hates the Peyton talk :sadbecky

* Waiting for Doom Patrol next week :mark:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Most horror remakes are not great art because most movies are not great art.

- "Movies are so rarely great art, that if we cannot appreciate great trash, we have very little reason to be interested in them."

- And, even though it wasn't my favorite, you could call last year's Suspiria an exceptional remake.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Will also watch Doom Patrol?

- I will. :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Didn't see. And I didn't see Halloween either, I just heard good things
True about movies, but even then, most remakes are like the Dada of cinema without the artistic point
As in, crap


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Doesn't like most remakes

* Probably looking forward to the 2nd part of season 3 of YJ

* I am not, it probably will be an extended version of the Judas Contract movie they did a couple of years ago*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Agreed with YJ doing Judas Contract.
They could swerve us with it
I say Halo could be a Manchurian Agent


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It just makes the great ones all the sweeter: Hammer's monster movies, House of Wax (1953), The Thing, The Fly, Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1978), The Ring, The Blob, Suspiria, etc.

- I believe stories are meant to be retold and kept alive.

- The bad remakes can be ignored and forgotten.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Disney remaking their classics can fuck off though.

If they're not killing off cinemas with their 700th MCU movie its another "live action" remake.

The Hills Have Eyes remake was pretty good. But I only saw it cause Pyro was in it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't like Disney live action adaptations

I still haven't seen one :shrug

My brother liked The Jungle Book and The Beauty and The Beast and he usually hates Disney movies, so there is that*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I wouldn't care if they were every couple years. But they literally bombard us with them. 

I can't think of a time in the last 5 years that there wasn't a movie at the local cinema that didn't have a Disney logo on it. 

Only gonna get worse with the buying out of Fox.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will not be seeing Tim Burton's Dumbo.

- Has been playing Bully. :anna

- Wants less Disney in his life.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Didn't even know it was Burton doing Dumbo. Gave up on his stupid corny worlds a lot time ago. 

Its not amazing, when every film you do has the same cast and has the same tone. 

Don't tell me Helena and Johnny are in Dumbo too?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nope. They haven't been in the last few.

- Eva Green (new Helena) is in it.

- So is Michael Keaton.


----------



## WhiteVisor (Jan 18, 2019)

Cool pic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thank you!

- Is new here.

- Joined last month. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Been here a year, feels more like 300.

Recently had a jubilation for the date of him escaping from his mother's retched Bastille. 

Say hello to Lola.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hello, Lola.

- She's beautiful.

- And a spiffy dresser.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Sent me GOAT rep :homer

* Wants me to stop ribbing Nostalgia :nah2

* Takes forever looking for the right gif*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not always.

- In fact, it usually takes secs to find the gif I want.

- But I've used all the Aubrey gifs and I'm half-working right now.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gif master


Is not surprised that Mordy is mentioning me again 


Should know for that I'll post the latest pic of his favourite girl


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Brought back the catfish without anyone even mentioning her :lauren

* It's like me with Peyton :lol

* Has a JJ sig :wtf*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is again calling people catfishes without proof. :lauren


Should know CJ made it for me. 


And I'll be keeping it awhile as I found out from him he doesn't take requests from members who change their avi/sig every day.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I don't know anything about DJ.

- She looks lovely, I guess.

- All I have to go on are some Twitter pictures. I don't know anything about her personality

Just like the Instagram girls in the celebs picture thread. They're just... there.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia

- Has a :cool2 sig

- Knows that WWE should bring back the Jarrett from this sig 

- Will probably watch AEW for :y2j

EDIT

Phantom

- Ninja

- Bull Nakano sig

- :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thought he meant Bull.

- He did not.

- Disappointed.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't care for Instagram girls in the celebs picture thread

Probably thinks there is a lack of Asian representation

Knows a lot of the girls are far too young for old Phantom


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom,

- Has seen every Asuka match

- Has been to the Forbidden Planet

- Looking for new AZA gifs to post


Nos,

- Posted a pict of one of his favorite girls

- Will likely start posting Asian women

- Wants me to give Monster a chance


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd 

- Is thinking of giving Monster a chance

- Has a cool avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I like it when people post boss pics of people I care about.

- I prefer Random Pictures.

- I can post Doctor Strange in that thread. :anna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is looking forward to the Celtic Warrior Workouts Episode with Asuka

- Was half-working recently

- Closing in on 49k points


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mostly working right now.

- Gotta go.

- Post things I like! :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Sent me shitty rep :goaway

* Should ask the Phantom how to do it

* Wondering about Platt*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- What rep did you get?

- Charlotte?

- All the Charlotte?

WHO WANTS SALLY HAWKINS REP??!?!??!?!?!? :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I have such a dirty mind for quoting a post of a self-confessed pervert making a comment about giving Peyton a facial. :lauren


Should know Nostalgia has a messed up sleeping pattern lately 


So you won't be seeing me going offline quite yet



Phantom:

Ninja'd me

Who else would it be :side:

Something something Aubrey


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* What is worse than Charlotte? AT least for me

* Should ask how to use one of those rotating sigs, so he wouldn't have to changed it all the time

* No Hawkins, more MEW

NOSTALGIA

* Not sleeping well, good, he deserves it

* But that makes him stay around here for longer :fuck

* Thinks the Iiconics will never get the womens tag titles :gtfo*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :becky

- I like changing my sig.

- You're lucky I already repped you...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Correct, sadly

* Wanted to send me Hawkins rep

* Thinks Aubrey is a perfect nutcase*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Timeless entity

- Enjoys reading comics

- King of the Games section

EDIT

- Doesn't appreciate fine rep

- Will be happy if the IIconics aren't the first ones eliminated

- Has very little hope of that


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know timeless entity is getting used too often


But appropriate for Phantom because he repeats the same old stuff all the time


Has an eye for beauty


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Misses pyro in WWE

- It sucks that they don't even use it for PPVs except WM

- Has an eye for beauty too :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> Should know timeless entity is getting used too often
> 
> 
> But appropriate for Phantom because he repeats the same old stuff all the time
> ...


"DJ, boring, I'm a lovely guy, Peyton :goaway, Monster Energy drinks, Pokemon/90s or early aughts Nintendo references, traps, Sonya, Yu-Gi-Oh, and liking traps doesn't make you homosexual."


Oh, and that "blah, blah beauty" thing.

Think I covered everything.

ef:

- Not a total jerk like NO. :anna

- Will receive great rep he will actually enjoy... unlike NO. :anna

- Sent Mordy :becky.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Buried the fuck out of Nostalgia roud

* Compared the Lynch to Andre :hmm

* Usually logs out around this time*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love ya, NO.

- I'll be off-and-on.

- To post one of the five things I talk about.

- Digs aige.


My previous post has so many mistakes. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves Magik and Doctor Strange.

- Loves Strange as Magik's surrogate father.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Said he was going to be on and off

* Yet still has time to post 3 things about himself

* :hmmm*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Easy to do.

- Just mention Strange and/or Magik.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is summoned whenever anyone talks about Strange, Clea or Magik

* Kinda like me when anyone mentions certain aussie wrestler :wink2:

* Watches a lot of tv shows and movies*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Summoned whenever anyone mentions Emma.










Knows looking at the titles are as close as the IIconics are getting to them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** The Iiconics are as close to those titles as Asuka is to the Mania main event :beckylol

* As soon she was separated from Becky she dissapeared from tv, despite being the champion :lol

* From Canada*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, but you know what. I know you'd stab me in the fucking heart to put Peyton where Asuka is, so I still win.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I can't say I'm surprised Asuka is MIA when it comes to TV. 

The only women's division matches they're plugging are Becky/Ronda and the Chamber so she was always going to take a backseat.

Doubt it changes until March, where they'll throw her a bone for FastLane.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TYRION

* Difference is that everyone but you think that Asuka has had a pretty succesful career so far in WWE, so while are you are miserable because your fave is not on the main event, I am happy with my fave just being on tv, everything else is just a bonus. So I would say that I win :shrug

* Probably lol'd at that thread that compared Becky to Punk and Austin

* Just like me, is a fan of jobbers

ZRC

* Not surprised to see Asuka doing nothing of note lately

* She probably needs someone like Ruby Riott, a filler feud for this month, but SD lacks someone somewhat credible. FFS she only has 3 options: Lana, Zelina and Lacey

* Woke up early*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She has four options, Nikki Cross too. 

Cross and Evans aren't brand exclusive yet, and probably won't be until the shake up. 

I'd kinda laugh if Lacey and Cross end up as a team. Cross trying to unleash Lacey's inner crazy and Lacey trying to turn Cross into a lady. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> * Difference is that everyone but you think that Asuka has had a pretty succesful career so far in WWE, so while are you are miserable because your fave is not on the main event, I am happy with my fave just being on tv, everything else is just a bonus. So I would say that I win


I never said she didn't have a successful career. She won the title, that's success. Is it successful ENOUGH? No. She's the top talent that's ever been under contract for them, so she should be their most pushed star. That's it. That doesn't mean she isn't successful, but the level of success is not parallel to her level of talent. If she were a fluent English speaker, she'd be in the WrestleMania main event instead of Lynch. That's what pisses me off.

You're not really "happy" that Peyton is on tv. You complain about her booking all the time. You've been reduced to being CONTENT with it because that's all you're ever going to get. I do not have to settle for what I get, because my favourite is actually a pushed star (irregardless of being off tv for 2 weeks) with a career that 99% of the women in this company would kill for. I can expect better.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* I mean, you are right, but t seemed like they are keeping Cross more on RAW lately, not exactly sure why

* I could totally see that tag team happening because WWE :eyeroll

* I do feel like they are thinking twice about pushing Lacey after her performance at the Rumble. They booked her relatively strong there, but after that she has been taken off tv completely

TYRION

* Like I've said: I am happy with little, you are miserable with all the accomplishments that you have in your sig :shrug

* I don't think they would have pushed Asuka to the Mania main event even if she was fluent in english, they would have gone with Charlotte regardless

* Posting one thing, lazy*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Speaking of Cross in a tag team...

- 




- Will chortle if Cross and Evans team up.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Arguing with Tyrion.

- Pushing MEW on me.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've seen that video before. 

I'm quite liking the Yim/Lane tandem on NXT live shows at the moment.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> TYRION
> 
> ...


No, you're not HAPPY, you're CONTENT. You complain about her booking constantly. You cry when she's not on tv. You're the furthest thing from happy. When you see her on tv, you're relieved. That's all you have. 

And just because I'm not satisfied with the level of push Asuka has recieved does not mean that you get to claim some pyrrhic victory over me. I would rather be a fan of a success than a failure, no matter what my outlook is. It's why I hated being an Asuka fan for the longest time, it's why I hate being a fan of Samoa Joe. I want greatness from my favourites. Asuka has achieved greatness and I'm happy and grateful for that, but I demand more because this is not as much as is owed to her, no matter how much it is.

Yeah, they would've pushed Charlotte, but Asuka would be the fans choice and not Becky, that's my point. The reason Asuka doesn't connect like Becky is solely because of the promos. If you have an unleashed Asuka who the people can understand and you can tell a story with, she's the one that gets that spot, not Becky. Becky is the benefactor of Asukas shortcoming of being born in the wrong country.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I figured, but I wanted to make sure.

- Ditto. :anna

- Probably played some Lollipop Chainsaw today.

Please don't ninja me. :anna

Tyrion:

- Ninja'd me.

- Sigh.

- Played Asuka as Clea in the Fictional Character thread. :banderas


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves vampires
- Is a vampire
- Loves old-school horror flicks*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No Lollipop Chainsaw yesterday (or today).

On Bully and LOTR Battle for Middleearth II today I think.

Might get some Ultra Street Fighter IV in as well.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Play as Sakura. :mark

- Will not play as Sakura.

- Knows I should revisit Bully.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've played as Sakura in the past.

I mostly main Chun Li, Blanka and Honda though.

Some times I play as Vega, but he's slow.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that Bully was awesome. I played it a few years ago and it didn't hold up control wise and graphics wise. Fun game for its time, though.

Plays Street Fighter.

Should know I find the control scheme too complicated. I stick to MK.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Doctor Phantom:

*- Sakura is OP
- Have you ever played Rival Schools?
- 




Why the fuck is the intro so DAMN EPIC???

Capcom should've made an Anime out of this.*

zrc:

*- Ninja'd me 1.0
- Sakura fan
- Loves Chainsaw Lollipop*

TL:

*- Ninja'd me 2.0
- Not a fan of RE games
- April is soon coming*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is gonna play Bully

* All thanks to brother Stryker

* Is a scumbag :anna

FUCK IT, NOT DOING THIS SHIT, IT?S TOO FUCKING LATE

Good night fellow creatures of the night, I am going to sleep, which means I will be lurking the thread for the next hour or so :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Evil:

- Rival Schools is beyond groovy, man.

- Perfect material for an anime.

- Ever read the Sakura manga?

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Good night, sweet prince.

-And flights of angels sing thee to thy rest.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Should know that Bully was awesome. I played it a few years ago and it didn't hold up control wise and graphics wise. Fun game for its time, though.
> 
> Plays Street Fighter.
> 
> Should know I find the control scheme too complicated. I stick to MK.


Good job I don't care about graphics then. The controls are fine once I got the hang of it. The music class 5 is pissing me off though because the triggers on my controller are hit and miss.


Sant⛧nic Metal Music;76816706 said:


> Doctor Phantom:
> 
> *- Sakura is OP
> - Have you ever played Rival Schools?
> ...


Played rival schools.
Loves the intro.
Should've been an anime.



Mordecay said:


> ** Is gonna play Bully
> 
> * All thanks to brother Stryker
> 
> ...


Got turtled.
Going to bed, but we know he'll lurk. 
Good night anyway you SRO.



Doctor Phantom said:


> - Rival Schools is beyond groovy, man.
> 
> - Perfect material for an anime.
> 
> - Ever read the Sakura manga?


Thinks rival schools is groovy. 
Agrees on the anime. 
Read a Sakura manga.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Did all of the non-Mords.

- Good work.

- Doesn't care about graphics.

EDIT:

Did Mordy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I haven't played King of Fighters yet, any peeps you recommend to play as?

Should know I'm currently on Mafia 2. :lmao

The MK Komplete edition I bought, wouldn't read. Looked at the back it was like someone went ice skating on it. Got it cleaned and now it works, yay!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

KOF recs when I get back. Check this post.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Killed this thread.

- Likes King, Whip, Athena, Mai, and B. Jenet.

- King and Whip are his faves.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- SAKURA-CHAAAAAAAAAAN!!!
- Should know that Resident Evil 2 Remake is awesome (and yes, it is scary)
- Fan of the 1998 RE2*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll never play the older Resi games. Remade or otherwise. 

Its bad enough when pig masks run at me in Saw :lmao

Horror games aren't my thing. Horror movies are though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- always online when i am :usangle
- loves horror movies
- cool thread regular


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cool thread irregular. 

Should become a cool thread regular. 

Spent some time not posting.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Cool thread regular

* Cool poster

* Not cool with my faves*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has over 1800 posts in the Peyton megathread. :lauren


Is surprised that I have two posts in that thread. 


You can find him in any Becky thread. :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I don't post in the main Becky thread, I would be asking for a fight if I did. I just post in the delusional threads :shrug.

* Only 1800? I've been slacking

* Would have never posted in the Peyton thread if it wasn't for me, I made him care about her :aryep*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know my 360 just gave me the red ring of death. 

I fixed it though. 

Noe back to more games.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Can fix things

Wants to see Nia deck Ambrose 

Has a cute cat called Lola


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Called me CJGOAT :goaway
Got me to open PS :goaway
Still has that weird Bella avi :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Finds my Bella avatar weird but liked my DJ avatars. :beckylol


Considers me one of the best English members of this forum. :cool2


Recommends me to try some Northern Ireland food. :lauren


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows DJ looks better than that Bella chick :benson
Knows that storm wrecked a lot of shit round here last night :goaway
May or may not have hooked up with that 50+ checkout girl he's been chatting up :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

* It's a suck up

* And a kiss ass

* Even via PM :hmm:goaway

CJ

* Weird that he still hasn't locked me out of every Becky thread :beckylol

* Getting his ass kissed via PM

* Wants people to visit Northern Ireland and taste their food *


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Posts in green.

I did read it.

Serial Royce offender.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I was about to ask you what SRO meant

* Thanks for reminding me :anna

* Saved his XBox :bjpenn*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Has consoles
- Gamer?
- Wants IIconics to win the Women's tag team championship*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Loves Metal :becky
Used to have a dumpster in his sig where he'd put all the wrestlers he hated :lol
Not a fan of RVD



Mordecay said:


> ** Weird that he still hasn't locked me out of every Becky thread :beckylol*


That could be arranged :aryep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Poison Ivy fan. :mark

- Hasn't used his freaky mod powers to lock out Mordy.

-Probably looking forward to the final season of GOT.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** If he was a mod would use his powers for evil

* Probably would change every person's sig to any of his obsessions :eyeroll

* And would make mandatory for people to post here at least once a day*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* If he was a mod/admin he would change everyone's avy to Peyton

:lauren

* Would probably ban all the Becky fans

:sadbecky

* The whole site would also be in big green text


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- I would so abuse my power. :banderas

- Hard no on that last one. If anything, I would have less people here.

- And this would become the Official Clea Appreciation Thread. :dance

Cobra:

- Ninja'd me.

- Has finally met Trigon. :anna

- Is not excited for Aubrey Plaza vs. Chucky. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants less people here

* Hopefully never gets any kind of power

* Probably would give me a Micucci sig :lauren*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- First of... THANK YOU CJ FOR REMINDING ME!!! Behold the new DUMPSTER!!! MORE SHIT WILL BE ADDED*

Mordecay:

*- Has no one in the dumpster, yet
- Just know... as long as they don't get smarky and annoying, they will be spared
- Okada fan*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nobody I care about is in the dumpster. :anna

- ASUKA IS SAFE!!!!!! :mark

- And Kairi. :swanson


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Because you choose good wrestlers
- Asuka and Kairi are permanently safe
- John Cena used to be there but he got removed. I want him to bury the roster again like it was 2005 - 2007 again*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Cena has grown on him. 

- Ditto. Kinda dig him now.

- Still rockin' The Coop and Jake. :cool2


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Just to let you know, RVD used to be my least favorite wrestler for almost 10-11 years but Sami Zayn took that crown
- Loves Sakura
- And Cardcaptor Sakura *


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good old RVD or as my gran calls him "Old Fat Ass Cushion".

Probably won't watch Wrestlemania. 

I'm dressing as Goldust for this years WM party. I'll just be eating pizza and getting hammered. I Care not one jot for these flippy hippies.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*SIMON

* Put NJPW on the dumpster, which means he has put some of my favorites on the dumpster :lauren

* Probably will put the Iiconics eventually, their mschtick is being annoying and they are very good at it

* Hates Sami with passion :monkey

ZRC

* Throws Mania parties

* Will throw his sobriety out of the window on March 9th

* Should know that my brother is on vacations and he is taking all the bandwith and my internet is slow as mofo today, I can't even watch a youtube video in 240p :fuck*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- AEW, as a whole, is a HUGE candidate to be thrown
- Should know, I take no prisoners
- Should know, wrestlers would be removed once they stopped being too smarky and annoying. Just like Cena.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Bryan probably won't be leaving any time soon.

- I never talk about Cardcaptor Sakura here...

- ...but he's right. I love it.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *SIMON
> 
> * Put NJPW on the dumpster, which means he has put some of my favorites on the dumpster :lauren
> 
> ...


I don't throw WM parties.

The local pub does.

I didn't go last year cause the card was crap.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't throw WM parties.

- Dressed as Goldust.

- I once dressed as Jake for a WM party. Good times.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Dresses as a vampire
- Or a phantom
- Or Cardcaptor Sakura*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I have done the first two.

- No Sakura.

- But I have cosplayed as Sailor Mercury.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* New avi

* It's not Asuka :goaway

* Or Kairi :goaway


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves Asuka and Kairi
- Same here
- Will not be in the dumpster... EVER*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Also likes Asuka. 

Not sure where he ranks her among his favourite women though. :hmm:


Should know Phantom is desperate for me to like Kairi. :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Should like Kairi

* How could anyone not like Kairi?

* Here's some Kairi


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Likes Kairi :anna

* Likes Lynch :eyeroll

* Does not care about the IIconics :bunk*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Cherishes Kairi Sane: Perfect Human.

- wants me to rock a groovy Kairi avi.

- Check back tonight.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I have a very limited view on Kairi because I don't watch NXT. She was pretty good in the Rumble though. :anna


Knows I'm not a super mark of Asuka like The Phantom so I won't be rocking an Asuka avatar.


Probably didn't cosplay Sailor Mercury well. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Lives in denial

* Lives close to Norwich

* Lives alone?*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I couldn't live with someone else now. 

After 12 years in my own space, I don't feel like sharing.

The fella is fine with that. Cause he's kinda the same.

Eva Marie finished 7th on Celebrity Big Brother :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Likes to live by himself

* His BF too

* Has a cat*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes his own space. 

Has a local pub that shows WrestleMania. We don't have that here. In the past it was fun to invite around a few friends and watch the PPV, but none of my friends are into wrestling anymore. 


Should know I'm ignoring Mordy now.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> ** Likes to live by himself
> 
> * His BF too
> 
> * Has a cat*


I also have a judgemental dog. Used to have pet squirrels and a hedgehog but they passed on. 



Nostalgia said:


> Likes his own space.
> 
> Has a local pub that shows WrestleMania. We don't have that here. In the past it was fun to invite around a few friends and watch the PPV, but none of my friends are into wrestling anymore.
> 
> ...


Might have been to a Knight run wrestling show in Norwich. 

Wrestling just ain't cool anymore, to be honest I don't think it ever was. Just certain characters.

Is ignoring the green one.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I am the Swamp Thing of the forum

* Goes to Mania parties

* We don't have those in Peru, I think we used to before the network though, some pubs organize them*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

We have the sports bar, which shows Raw, Snackdown and ppvs/specials.

The pub that shows Wrestlemania. 

And a wrestling themed bar. That shows pretty much anything throughout the day.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** People like wrestling here, just not as much to do that kind of stuff, they prefer pirate streams :lmao

* And tbf it is not as popular as it used to be

* I remember the first time they came here was in like 2007-08, they used the biggest stadium we have and while they weren't close to selling out, they probably did over 10k people and I suppose they thought it was a success since they came the year after again with Taker. Then they came here again in 2016 I think, after the brand split, the RAW brand came, but they booked a smaller venue and they probably did around 5k people. Then the year after the SD brand came and they did even less people, so last year they didn't included Peru in their South American tour*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Thinks I don't care about the IIconics

* I actually like Peyton and had her as an HM in the nominations thread :shrug

* Refuses to accept Becky in to his heart

:beckywhat


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lol the only thing iconic about them, will be the YouTube video of the door hitting them on the way out. 

Voted.. I thank you. 

Ah Becky. Becky, Becky, Becky... Yeah its all I got.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Refuses to accept that Becky is not special.

Doesn't seem to care about male wrestlers. Maybe because they're not doing anything, but then again, most of the female ones aren't either. This board seems to have an abundance of fans of women only, even when they were divas. Never understood it, there's only one great one.

Is a fan of Io Shirai, who I haven't yet been impressed by. Seems sloppy and doesn't have the charisma of Asuka or even Sane.

EDIT - Knows I pay the price for writing too much.

Hates the IIconics for good reason.

Puts together voting for women.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

zrc:

*- Zero Dark Thirty
- Drinking
- Water*

TL:

*- May watch AEW if Bray jumps ship?
- Wonder if he's a fan of AEW
- Would love Asuka keeps retaining her title.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't think Becky is special.
I've never cared for the guys. 
Don't care about Io.

Metal 
Where's the camera?
I actually am drinking water :lmao
Why did I have to choose weekends to fast?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Wants to see Nia squash Ambrose

- Maybe hopes that's the match Nia has at Mania

- Has a cute cat


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Am drinking coffee, as we speak
- Cheers
- Glug! Glug! Glug!*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not watching AEW unless they overtake WWE in the ratings. 

Or Asuka jumps. If Asuka jumps, I'll watch. If Bray leaves, then I just don't see him anymore. A lot like now. I only follow Asuka to other promotions.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Thinks Asuka will be on the pre-show at Mania

- Also thinks she'll likely lose there to Mandy Rose

- Would run to the hills if it meant following Asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I never said she'd be on the pre show. She'll be on the main show. All I said was it wouldn't surprise me if she were and I can't discount it, because Vince is an idiot.

I'm just like Bryan Alvarez, always getting taken out of context. :no:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> - Wants to see Nia squash Ambrose
> 
> - Maybe hopes that's the match Nia has at Mania
> 
> - Has a cute cat


I don't care what happens to Nia at WM. 

If she ain't in the tag title match, she'll be a front runner for the Battle Royal.

I care even less at what Dean ends up doing. 





Sant⛧nic Metal Music;76819600 said:


> *- Am drinking coffee, as we speak
> - Cheers
> - Glug! Glug! Glug!*


Chin chin sunny Jim. 

I went off coffee a while back, if I drink hot drinks its either hot chocolate, very strong twinnings tea or Horlicks. 

Glug indeed.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Thinks that the Iiconics will have a Spirit Squad like send off :lauren

* Likes every post in the ranking thread

* Even the ones who wish he didn't have to, like mine :beckylol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sees himself as Swamp Thing.

- If Mordy is Swamp Thing, who is Phantom?

- DBZ is his favorite anime.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I suppose you can be the Spectre

* Nah, too op, you can be Deadman :beckylol

* Choose whoever you like*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wishes Becky would get an actual suspension :beckylol

- Favourite color is green

- Has watched House multiple times


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Still wondering about Platt

- Probably doesn't knows that Becky regrets that their sig happened

- Has a favorite Megadeth album (?)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Starting to hate Aubrey less? :hmm

- Is on an active campaign for the death of signatures.

- Master of the Metal Arts


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*DOLORIAN

* Probably has a favorite TAY album

* Probably one of few people who likes TAY and hard rock/metal

* Wishes his Queen appeared in both shows like the Lynch

PHANTOM

* Promised a Kairi sig

* Still hasn't delivered :lauren

* Still hasn't chosen which comic book character he wants to be*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was phantom'd.

- Used "album" and "Queen" in the same post.

- Was not talking about A Night at the Opera... :hmm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Fan of the wrong Queen

- Abandoned the Hardy avi

- Will revolt if The Empress is not on SD this week


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not a fan of the greatest person of all time (this week)... :bunk

- Their second thing is outdated. :sadbecky

- Doesn't hate GOAT Hardy? :hmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*DOLORIAN

* Probably hated the way HHH treated Charlotte on SD

* Got botched rep recently

* Will get good rep soon :anna

PHANTOM

* Ninja'd me again

* Should know that I am sleepy and it doesn't count

* Has the prettiest avi of the forum... that doesn't involve Peyton :zayn3*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was phantom'd. 

- What superhero does he think I should be?

- I can't think of one... it's Strange.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Probably hasn't read my edited post :lauren

* I told you, you should be the Deadman

* Or whoever you like... minus Strange :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I did.

- The phantom-ing does count.


- Fine. No Strange.


I'm Clea.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Is Clea now

* Should change his username

* Me when tonight I see that Billie keeps posting bikini pics and Peyton has been posting 6 months old selfies *


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Pays attention to Billie's social media.

- Should know that Kate Micucci has a Twitter.

- Follow her. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Follows Kate Micucci on Twitter

- Lilly has a Twitter too :mark

- Should know Lilly portrayed a famous character named Kate

EDIT

Dolorian

- Isn't expecting The Queen to be on Raw this week

- Would be happy with two possible outcomes if it's a Triple Threat

- Should know my favourite Megadeth album is Rust in Peace


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom,

- Should know that The Queen and The Empress stole the show again tonight

- Should also know that they were both attacked by Becky after the match

- Is acting contrary to his character by not using the profile customization feature


emerald,

- Master ninja

- Would love it if the Queen shows up on RAW this Monday

- Is probably hoping that they make a decision to add her to the match soon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posted at the same time as me

- To me, your post appeared above mine :lol

- Is a master ninja too


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- I also saw it but then refreshed the page and your post was above mine :lol

- Just experienced the very first double ninja in the forum

- Likely wondering if Becky attacking at tonight's live show could lead to anything


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ef:

- Was ninja'd.

- OR WAS HE??!??!

- Was the victim of a temporal anomaly.

D:

- Ninja'd me.

- Is incorrect. That happened to Phantom and NO a few weeks ago.

- Likes Françoise Hardy more than Aubrey?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is a timeless entity so his double ninja amounts to cheating

- Should know that such a question assumes that we actually like either of them

- Has yet to invite anyone to the catacombs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That second one...

- Ouch.

- Françoise Hardy is a total icon... :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know I don't know anything about either Plaza or Hardy

- I know them only from the pictures you post of them and your avatars/sigs

- Hardy seems like an icon though


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that they had Styles vs Orton for the title at tonight's live show

- Is like me and is not familiar with the Plaza and Hardy entities

- Recently crossed the 3k posts mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ef:

- Bob Dylan and Mick Jagger thought so.

- She was huge in her day.

- 









D:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should give the album below a try. MUCH different than that first one.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> - Should know that they had Styles vs Orton for the title at tonight's live show


What title?

Phantom

- Posted more Hardy

- Doesn't like the Hardy I like (Jeff)

- Was in attendance when Asuka won the Royal Rumble if I remember correctly


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No, I was not. We thought about flying out to see it.

- I was there when Kairi lost to Shayna again... :lauren

- I don't hate your Hardy... I'm not Tyrion.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

-









- Have a picture of The Empress from tonight's live show

- Almost went to the Rumble


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Didn't say you hate him

- Hates Shayna though at least in kayfabe

- Follows Lilly on Twitter?

EDIT

Dolorian

- Likes Ken because he's loyal to our Queen

- Wants a certain someone to win the Royal Rumble next year :woo

- Probably has been to a TAY concert


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He's good, he's just not my favorite. I admire do admire him.

- Got ninja'd.

- I do. I posted her Stan Lee tribute post here when he passed away.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Realizing that his faves are not as popular or well known as he thought

* That makes him sad :sadbecky

* Should know that this generation has different kinds of Icons










The world is doomed :lmao*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't know the actual meaning of icon

- Has read terribly inaccurate dictionaries

- Will watch the aige movie?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning

Should know I'm going to a falconry center today. I wanna see some owls!

I see Peyton.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Just woke up (?)

- Will start attacking this thread in short time

- Probably fed the cat just now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hardy did a photoshoot with Salvador Dali.










- Bob Dylan wrote her a poem, she's an influential fashion icon whose style is still being imitated, her songs are being used in mainstream American films (A Simple Favor)...

- Peyton is somehow more iconic?

Here's Hardy with Mick Jagger:










- Wants me to get into TAY.

- Give me a TAY album to listen.

- I'm willing to give it a try. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*EMERALD

* The Paige movie looks like a bad comedy and the girl looks nothing like Paige. I would watch the documentary it was based on again instead.

* Has the same shitty dictionaries that Nostalgia has

* Probably happy with Liverpool winning earlier

PHANTOM

* I am not saying she is more Iconic, I just say that current generations don't seem to know Hardy :shrug

* You know her because you are older than us and you are a fan of her

* Reunite 100 random people under the age of 30 and probably less than 5 know her, just like with Peyton or most full time current wrestlers*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Indeed, the cat is fast asleep.
I never attack the thread :lmao


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posted a Storm GIF

- Dislikes Wolverine

- Likes Hugh Jackman though?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Jackman is a treasure.

- Wolverine can GTFO.

- Will see the Paige thing?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hugh Jackman is alright I suppose. I still laugh my ass off when he starts singing though. 

Wolverine can just fuck off. Hope he's still dead in the comics. 

Can't remember if you're in the UK or not.

The Paige movie that has no reason to exist, can also fuck off.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- I want to but I don't if I'll get to

- Even if I miss it in theatres, I'll watch it sometime eventually

- Probably won't watch the Paige "thing"

EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- Finds Hugh Jackman's singing funny

- Wants to go see owls


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Wolverine... no good!

- Sadly, Modern Strange can also suck an egg.

- If I read that Strange's comics as a kid, I would not be the fan I am today.

ef:

- Ninja'd me.

- Probably on home video.

- I love Nick Frost. He's delightful.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Brought back Scar :yay

* Phantom is in Karloffornia

* Should know that they already resurrected Wolverine in the comics, my brother told me that

PHANTOM

* Not a fan of current Strange comic books

* Not a fan of Wolverine. PERIOD

* Fan of Hugh Jackman*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wolverine. :goaway

- Getting ninja'd by everyone. :goaway

- The triumphant return of D'Vorah. :banderas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

God I hope all these MK screens and footage aren't the final game.

Sonya's face could crush rocks, D'Vorah just looks off, Kabals stupid mask.

Knows I wasn't asking where the Phantom is, so Mord saying California isn't where emerald is. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'll wait for the final game to pass judgement.

- Hope they fix that jive. :anna

- What's your favorite horror film?

^ That's meant for zrc, but feel free to answer, other regs. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Emerald is from India I think

* You got ninja'd and I am sleepy, give me a break

* Not high on the MK graphics

PHANTOM

* I don't watch horror movies :shrug

* I would say Hostal by default since it is the only one I saw almost all the way until the end, the rest usually bored me

* Not a fan of current Icons :bunk

Good night you weirdos*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Damn it.

-Nice looking Peyton Avy.

-Ninja'd me.

-Anti Becky movement.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Got ninja'd...

- ...again.

- So sleepy...

Styles:

- Ninja'd me.

- Wasn't expecting that answer...

- ...from anyone.


He edited his post. He said Wishmaster.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not really sure. I do enjoy slashers and vampires. 

I'll take the likes of Leatherface, Freddy, Jason, Hannibal, The Firefly's & Victor Crowley over supernatural garbage.

Paranormal Activity killed any interest I have in that side of the genre. Body Horror like Human Centipede have no reason to exist. I enjoy the first 3 Saw movies, but once Kramer was dead, the rest were just terrible.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Doctor Phantom:

*- 



- For the Romeo and Juliet in thee
- Do you poet?*

zrc:

*- Do you poet, as well?
- Drinks everyday
- Sometimes beer and sometimes water and other times, Coke*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not anymore.

- Do you have a favorite poet/poem? 

- I always had a fondness for Emily Dickinson. Because I could not stop for Death is a poem I think about often.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Poetry isn't really my thing. 

I read Dracula and Lord of the Rings once a year, that's enough for me. 

Loves horror.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ditto for Dracula.

- I do the same for Phantom of the Opera.

- Not big on modern ghost films. Ditto.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Should know, that I do write song lyrics (with no music, though)
- Are you a fan of Erika Sawajiri?
- She's considered the top model of current Japan. She's beautiful, man.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom,

- Huge Phantom of the Opera fan

- Thinks of himself as a Kook

- Should know that for a TAY album it would depend on liking POP or Country since her earlier stuff is more country and the newer pop


Satan,

- Agrees in not liking Daniel Bryan

- Started playing REMake 2 (?)

- Is looking forward to a new Epica album


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Your favorite.

- Or one of both.

- That's what I did with Hardy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I just realized that Charlotte is the first female to main event Raw, Smackdown and a PPV. :lmao

Add that to her being the only women to hold the Divas, NXT, Raw and Smackdown women's belts. 

Wouldn't be surprised if she wins the tag belts to complete the set.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom,



















One of those would be a good start, my favorite of hers is 1989


zrc,

- Appreciates Charlotte (?)

- Should let the cat post on this thread

- Lord of The Rings fan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fan of Swifty.

I prefer her earlier stuff.

The newer songs are all garbage.

Yes I appreciate Charlotte. People are quick to call nepotism, but she improved in every area and deserves her spot.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Dolorian:

*- I'm going to be honest about Daniel Bryan. I may not be the biggest Daniel Bryan fan. I think, he was better off retired, imo. After his 2014 injure, he isn't the same. The problem with DB is that his novelty is gone. Even with new gimmicks here and there, they have little sparks and POOF!!! The magic is gone again. It's nice seeing him try new things but they are very short lived. The whole "The New Daniel Bryan" seems to have just worn off already because the feud with AJ Styles was so long and every time they wrestle, they become more uninspired. So, the novelty is gone again. The "Yes Movement" was fun for like 1 or 2 months but then again, POOF. It's worn off again. DB works in small sparks and POOF gone again. Have you noticed this trend with him?
- Not a fan of DB
- Wonder if he'd like my analysis about him.*

zrc:

*- Didn't mean to skip you but need to write this down.
- Wild Man Marc Mero
- Wonder if he remembers him *


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- I can see where they are coming from with their DB analysis. My take is that he suffers from something a lot of wrestlers do and it is that he gains momentum when perceived as being held down and overlooked (the underdog story) but after he gets out of that and is on top he just can't sustain it.

- Ninja'd me

- But yeah, I don't care about DB


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sant⛧nic Metal Music;76820836 said:


> Dolorian:
> 
> *- I'm going to be honest about Daniel Bryan. I may not be the biggest Daniel Bryan fan. I think, he was better off retired, imo. After his 2014 injure, he isn't the same. The problem with DB is that his novelty is gone. Even with new gimmicks here and there, they have little sparks and POOF!!! The magic is gone again. It's nice seeing him try new things but they are very short lived. The whole "The New Daniel Bryan" seems to have just worn off already because the feud with AJ Styles was so long and every time they wrestle, they become more uninspired. So, the novelty is gone again. The "Yes Movement" was fun for like 1 or 2 months but then again, POOF. It's worn off again. DB works in small sparks and POOF gone again. Have you noticed this trend with him?
> - Not a fan of DB
> ...


Of course I remember Johnny B. Badd's terrible WWF run.


Dolorian said:


> - Prefers country Swift
> 
> - Is probably laughing at people getting mad for the Nia/Ambrose match
> 
> - Is closing in on 60k points


I always laugh whenever there's a Nia thread. 

Filter out the 100 she fat posts, and you're left with well... Nothing.

All the while she's making bank, and still there. Love it when the complainers get rattled. Because it falls on deaf ears.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> - I can see where they are coming from with their DB analysis. My take is that he suffers from something a lot of wrestlers do and it is that he gains momentum when perceived as being held down and overlooked (the underdog story) but after he gets out of that and is on top he just can't sustain it.
> 
> - Ninja'd me
> 
> - But yeah, I don't care about DB


*- Here's something that actually piss me off about Daniel Bryan and his fans. When Miz wrestled him at Summerslam, Miz performed like 10 times better than him. The match was 20+ minutes and Miz won by cheating and everyone were bitching and complaining about Daniel Fucker lost. However, when Miz lost in TWO MINUTES at that shitty Australian PPV thing and no one said anything. Don't you think that was a bit of a burial to The Miz who was 10 or 20 times better than Daniel Bryan? It's not like I'm the biggest Miz fan but fuck this hypocrisy and double-standard with Daniel Shitbag. When Cena, HHH or even Roman beat other wrestler, they'd just open about 10000 threads about burying people. Well, what about Daniel Bryan burying The Miz? In that feud, Miz was THE STAR of it. Daniel Bryan was meh, imo.*

zrc:

*- Not a poet
- Enjoys my DB ranting perhaps
- Laughs at Nia threads*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm indifferent on DBry. He's just kinda there.

I never hop of hype buses, so I was never on his. 

Tbh it feels like the fans spent so long wanting him back, that when they did there was nothing to latch on to.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Evil:

- Digs The Blob remake.

- Streets of Rage fan.

- Cares not for NJPW.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Seems to have an affinity for '80s horror.

- Digs Fright Night?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Likely saw the TAY recommendations

- Looks forward to Kairi debuting on the main roster (?)

- Not a fan of Becky attacking Asuka tonight


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Does not like Bryan
- Fan of Reigns
- He linked his awesome appearance in Nickelodeon*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves Sailor Moon like a winner.

- Also digs the piratically pretty and pretty piratical Kairi Sane.

- Should know my thoughts on the modern Doctor Strange:


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Speaking of pirates... fan of ONE PIECE!!!!
- LUFFY FUCKING RULES!!!
- We Are... We Are on the Cruise!!! WE ARE
- Did you know that Luffy is a girl?*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Only saw the Colin Farrell version of Fright Night. I only watched it cause Colin is in it :lmao

Knows despite my love for 80s slasher flicks, I've never liked Halloween. Nor the Rob Zombie version, I was just pointing at everyone saying that was such an such in Devils Rejects :lmao

Knows I'll watch Three From Hell, but I won't enjoy it. Rob should've done a movie set between house and devils. Where Mama is flicking through the scrapbooks and showing what the Family had done over the years. Then end it with the police going down the road, which leads into the intro of Rejects.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Apparently likes Colin Farrell

* Does not care for Bryan

* Thinks Nepotism Flair earned her spot*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't think it, she did. Evidence is in plain sight. Probably the finest woman to come out of the Performance Center. But then when you consider the others that didn't wrestle before, its not saying a lot. 


I used to like Colin Farrell yes.

I don't care about any of the guys, why would Bryan be any different?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I do agree that Charlotte is probably the best wrestler that started in the PC, male or female. What I mean is that all other 3 HW were just as good, but way more popular, and they got buried to push her.

* Does not care about mens wrestling

* Has a Kane mask :mark:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

And so be it. If they were already good they had no story to tell. They were in NXT to er.. Yeah.. Develop. They all did in different ways, but nobody did like Little Miss Woo. 

I used to have a Hurricane mask too, but sold it once he left the HurrIKane tag team :lmao

Tbh there's not much to like with women's wrestling either. It stagnated quite a while back.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- We agree with them that the men aren't very interesting in WWE these days

- Knows the Queen earned keeping her spot

- Kane fan (?)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that the men have been boring for quite a while now

* If it wasn't for Peyton I probably watch even less than I do now :shrug

* Not a fan of GOAT Kane :bunk*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know Sundays are B-O-R-I-N-G :lauren

- Should know I wasn't planning on coming on today, but I'm completely bored and I've been productive all week in the real world, so I'll allow it. :aryep

- Has updated his avatar & signature. :bjpenn


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is bored so maybe should watch some Anna movies (?)

- The color of their user name is hard to read in the default theme

- Is probaly using the dark theme


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I've seen some Anna movies that much that I know most of the lines before they even happen. :beckylol

- Knows that is pretty sad, but it's Anna so who cares :anna

- Knows the white theme is :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** :beckyhi

* Should vote in zrc's rankings if he hasn't yet

* Knows for whom I want him to vote :wink2:*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Really wants me to vote in the Women's rankings. :hmm

- Is just using me for a vote for Peyton :sadbecky

- Knows I picked a bad time to come online. Where the hell is everybody? I thought there'd be more people on with it being a boring Sunday. My rare appearance kills the threads these days. :sadbecky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should try the profile customization thing

- Should vote in the women's rankings

- Hasn't been around much lately


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Wants to use TFW to get more votes for his Queen

* She will be his n1, no matter the results

* Probably not happy with me calling her Nepotism Flair*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that we do not care about the charges of nepotism on The Queen and like her, we make no apologies about it


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092859541140557824
- Is also hoping TFW votes for dat Peyton

- Uses the forum dark theme (?)


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Into darkness
- Cheers the ones that smarks hate
- Same here... although, Becky is doing a great job, imo.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that I don't necessarily cheer the ones that smarks hate, Charlotte just happens to be my favorite

- Should also know we enjoy the likes of Becky, Sasha, Asuka, Toni Storm, Rhea Ripley, Aleister Black, Rollins, Kairi and Io, many of which are smark favorites

- Is probably listening to metal now


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Fan of people that the smarks hate (Charlotte, Roman)

* Fan of people that the smarks like (Becky, Seth)

* Not a fan of people that the smarks don't care about (The IIconics) :sadbecky*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The raving puff has returned. 

Hello Mord, Walls of 4 if you're still on, D'Lo and anybody else. 

I been stroking some owls. Beautiful creatures.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I missed Anna. :sadbecky

- Knows that owls are absolutely majestic. 

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Having fun with birds

* Should know that there are owls close to my home, I never see them but I can hear them

* A couple of times I saw a falcon in the roof of my house, he dived to get a pidgeon, it was awesome

PHANTOM

* Posted a Strange Owl :hmm

* Best owl was Harry Potter's Hedwig

* They made her death look so bad in the movie, it sucked*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I hope to one day become the queen of the birds.

- Lives near owls.

- Knows that falcons are boss.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm a fan on the Tawny Owl, the barn owl and the snowy.

I'm so going on drag race as my alter ego Anne Thrax. Just for the shits and giggles 

Everyone has a saying when they enter the work room, mine would be "Caution! I may be hazardous for your health!"


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* I'll probably get ninja'd

* So I'll just post Io & Kairi

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :banderas to all.

- I love me a snowy.

- Knows that the Harry Potter version of anything is not the best version.

EDIT:

- Ninja'd me.

- Posted Kairi :mark and her sidekick.

- Tifa fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*COBRA

* Posted Kairi :yay

* Posted Io :lauren

* Hasn't posted Peyton :goaway

PHANTOM

* Actually the 2 first Potter films were qu¡te decent, despite people shitting on them and calling them too "childlish"

* Especially the extended versions if both films, they covered almost the entire book quite well :bjpenn

* It's in the third when they went too Hollywood and fucked up everything. Harry getting his firebolt at the end of the movie when that happened in the middle of the book fpalm*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rowling can kiss my arse.

Instead of what I do with her books, which is wipe it.

She'll probably flog the dead horse even further in future, just so she has some more millions to add to her stash.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Oh look everyone is here, hello.

- Didn't list 3 things. Vintage zrc :cole

- Hates J. K. Rowling


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey 4th.

Missed you buddy.

Now go vote in the rankings.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not a fan of Rowling

Hasn't read the Potter books

Probably didn't watched Fantastic Beast despite having Farrell in it*


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

All you guys badmouthing HP when I'm not present. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I missed Anna...

- ...again.

-











Read Books of Magic, Dream!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *Not a fan of Rowling
> 
> Hasn't read the Potter books
> 
> Probably didn't watched Fantastic Beast despite having Farrell in it*


I read the first four, eventually.

Then my balls dropped and all I wanted to do was eat and fuck.

Fantastic beasts has no reason to exist. They've gone fucked up the timeline.


Phantom
Is that Ellen in the pic?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

zrc:

- Should know the best books are the last ones.
- ... unlike the movies.
- Probably won't like them anyway.

I'll read it Phantom!


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes Anime
- Likes Japanese female wrestlers
- Likes Japan*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I gave up after the 4th. No interest whatsoever after that. 

Story could've been told in one book. 

Boy beats Carol Voldermort. The end. Saved myself the time reading 7 overly long books.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- He gave up after me. :Cocky

- I know, I'm once in a lifetime kind of lover.

- Really wants me to vote in the Women's Rankings too. You guys realize I'm just going to be boring and vote for :becky2 right?



Doctor Phantom said:


> - Knows I missed Anna...
> 
> - ...again.
> 
> -


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Too much Harry Potter here.

- Not enough of the GOAT.

-









Anna:

- Ninja'd me.

- But who cares?! Anna's here!! :mark

- Excited for Aubrey vs. Chucky? :hmm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - He gave up after me. :Cocky
> 
> - I know, I'm once in a lifetime kind of lover.
> 
> - Really wants me to vote in the Women's Rankings too. You guys realize I'm just going to be boring and vote for :becky2 right?




Long as you stick to the rules.

You can vote for whoever the fuck you want. 

As long as they're listed.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- :beckyhi

- Doesn't seem to be posting much these days :sadbecky

- Would love to meet Anna

EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- Not going to count votes till the 15th

- Visited an owlery


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I visited a falconry centre but I've always loved owls. 

Not as cute as my cat though. 

Or my dog.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Would love to meet Charlynch.

- Misses my terrible posts. 

- Knows as much as I'd like to meet Anna, I'd probably forget how to speak if it happened. Which would be awkward.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know I don't miss getting ninja'd at all. :lol

- Should know I generally avoid the WWE Sections these days, so it'll probably be unlikely I vote. Maybe, though.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ef:

- Has missed Anna. 

- Ditto. :sadbecky

- Has heard about the possibility of a Maggie spin-off? :mark

Anna:

- Ninja'd me. :sadbecky

- Doesn't like getting ninja'd.

- Ditto. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've already met my idols. 

So glad I met pete burns when I did.

Victoria I will love forever, but she knows that.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Spelled Maggie wrong :thelist

- Lauren would be disappointed

- Has a weird sig

EDIT

zrc

- Has a cat

- And a dog

- Likes to clean his house regularly


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has met his idols, including the great Pete Burns. (R.I.P.)

- I've met a lot of mine.

- Glad I met Rays Bradbury and Harryhausen.

EDIT:

- Ninja'd me.

- Oh, buzz off. It was a typo!

- Fixed. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A clean house is a clean... Yeah that doesn't work. 

A clean house is a happy. Yeah that doesn't work either. 

Some times I'll throw food on the floor just so there's something to clean.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Likes to clean.

- I prefer setting fires.

- Does the trick.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Met :becky2

- Thinks people not being Kate Micucci is a con


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Likes making a mess to clean-up.

- Should know I'm a clean freak, and any mess drives me nuts.

- I live on my own, and it bothers me when there's a single plate in the sink not cleaned. :lol

Emerald:

- Knows I love getting ninja'd. :side:

- Knows Becky vs. Ronda should be a blast.

- Might be looking forward to Elimination Chamber.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got ninja'd.

- Knows that not being Kate Micucci IS a con. :fact

- Missed my birthday. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I used to use paper plates for six years. Saved on washing up liquid. 

Good times. 

Funny how all my fwends don't speak to me after I said I wasn't having house party's anymore. 

Sorry I'm just dwelling, cause its 12 years tomorrow since I lived on my own. Then again I got my animals. They're cooler than some *** fwends.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No longer throws house parties.

- Inhuman monster.

- Digs vampires, inhuman monsters.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I missed his Birthday, but I celebrated it in my heart. 

-









- Has a pretty adorable Kairi avatar.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Misses my gay jokes

* Still faps to his neighbour's moans :lauren

* Still hasn't make a move :bunk*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Got some old school Peyton in his rep. :cool2

- Still ribs me over my neighbour.

- Thinks I've fapped over her :lauren

zrc:

- Posted an appropriate gif in response to Mordy's post. :lol

- Knows I always name three things.

- Knows that is probably why I got burnt out of this forum so fast.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Mord:

*- Doesn't like that many don't like the IIconics
- They aren't too smarky or annoying to me, they are spared
- Cody and the Young Shits are bigger candidates to be thrown, just to let you know.*

zrc:

*- Uno*

5th Wall:

*- Loves walls
- With no windows
- And doors*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know I disagree about some of the wrestlers being in his trash list

- Anime lover

- Enjoyed Charlotte Flair vs Becky Lynch at Evolution


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows @Chief of the Lynch Mob ; is back :yay

- Knows Flair vs. Lynch at Evolution was awesome.

- Doesn't call me 5th Wall. I'm looking at you Metal man. :lmao


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got some Anna rep :anna

- Doesn't like being called 5th Wall

- Missed Rollins last Raw


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Doesn't like that many of his favorites have been trashed
- Hope, he's not a fan of Cody Leech and The Young Suck
- Hope, he's not a fan of the Bullshit Club*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should put Cody in the dumpster, he is trash

* Bucks are getting annoying, put them too

* And while you are at it, put Becky too :beckylol*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I have to highlight his posts to read them. :lol

- Has a lot of questionable choices in his Trash. Punk, RVD, Bryan, Neville? :wtf

- Knows we don't agree on a lot of wrestlers.

Mordy:

- Should know Cody is there near Ali. At least I think that's him.

- Might need glasses. :lol

- Should know I'm leaving you lovelies again for a bit, but I'll be posting on one day of this week. So see you then. <3


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

- Still as hooked as ever on Anna Kendrick :applause
- Gave me plenty of joy when i found out he was still around on here :yay
- Will hopefully be thoroughly enjoying the rise of The Man :becky2


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Happy that Becky and Rollins won their respective Runbles

- Looking forward to WrestleMania

- Waiting for Sami and KO to return :mark


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Charlotte Flair Fan 

Becky Lynch Fan 

Doing the Royal Rumble stuff


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No longer red. :sadbecky

- Knows that Anya was far out and outta sight. :dance

- Fan o' the Empress, friend o' mine.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

BTheVampireSlayer

- Has 3 of the 4HW in his sig

- No love for Bayley

- Sonya Deville fan :anna

EDIT

Phantom

- Ninja

- Had a typo earlier

- Lauren has a Twitter too


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*B

* One of the IIconics fans roud

* We disagree about The Lynch a lot

* We still are friends despite of that :anna

Ugh

PHANTOM

* Friend of the world, enemy of GOATpool

* And enemy of Wolverine

* And of whoever beats Asuka

EMERALD

* One of the few Bayley fans remaining

* Doesn't prefer the improoved version Kairi Sane: Babyface Supreme

* Will watch the Paige movie*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I phantom'd him. roud

- Wants me to embrace WOATpool. :hmm

- Can I embrace Gwenpool instead?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chief!
Chief!
Chief!

Couldn't give a fuck typing three things about you speckled cock wombles. Chief is back!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I don't know who he or she is.

- But he or she is popular.

- Welcome back, Chief. :anna :becky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't know Chief :bunk

He was a Lynch fan before they become annoying, he is one of the good Lynch fans, hopefully he still is :beckylol

Also used to have Peyton's name in his sig :sadbecky*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I wonder what magic Kacy Catanzaro and Ember Moon could do as a tag team.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes Charlotte Flair :anna

- Wants Nia and Tamina to win next Sunday

- Wants Victoria in the HoF


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't care if Victoria is in the HOF. She's already in the rankings HOF xD

Long as Sweet Mama T and Hip Hop Hippo deck some broads I'm happy. Only one team winning those belts. And I'll be surprised if its anybody else. 

I do appreciate Charlotte yes.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will not let me forget my typo. :thelist

- Follows Lauren on Twitter.

- Ditto. :anna

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Doesn't care about WWE's HOF.

- His has Bull and Victoria. :woo :dance


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I get the feeling Moocow is never getting inducted :lmao

I can't say I'm sad about it.

Mae Young might make it some year. Even if the E claims she wrestled in every decade since she debuted (she didn't).


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posted a horrible pic

This one is better








*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Peyton.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Posted Scar.

- Friend of the world, enemy of Kelly Kelly.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Urgh KK. 

I'm sure she's a lovely person, but a wrestler?










I can't imagine any new women saying "I wanted to be a wrestler after watching Kelly Kelly". Enjoy smiling a lot, pointing at the crowd and failing to run the ropes correctly.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Been ninja people on here. 

Telling it like it is. 

One of the main homies on the streets.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

What up B?

Probably will watch the reboot of said username. 

Knows I won't.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*There is at least 1 woman who hates most than my fave roud

Doesn't think much of the Lynch

Happy that Chief is back apparently*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lynch is Lynch. She hasn't changed, nor have her fans.

There's plenty I dislike below the Royce. 

But K2 and The Bella's are definitely at the bottom.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

^^
Ninja'd Me

Probably won't watch the Buffy Reboot like I won't. 

Knows what is going to happen at Elimination Chamber.

@Mordecay ; 
Still sporting the green font. 

Still one of a few IIConics supporters here. 

Changed his avatar.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shame these aren't the tag belts.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Those belts do look better but I actually don't hate the current ones as much as I thought I would

* Posted Sasha & Bayley

:yay

* Posted Jax & Tamina


----------



## TheKingEdoardo (Apr 4, 2018)

1) I certes loveth Asuka and Io Shirai liketh thee

2) Valorous profile picture 

3) That gent is not the King. I am.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- A magician never reveals her secrets. 

- We both have demonic super ladies as avatars. :anna

- Posted Rhea. :mark

King:

- Ninja'd me.

- The monarch of Wrestling Forum.

- I think the King is but a man, as I am. The violet smells to him as it doth to me. The element shows to him as it doth to me. All his senses have but human conditions. His ceremonies laid by, in his nakedness he appears but a man.


----------



## TheKingEdoardo (Apr 4, 2018)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - A magician never reveals her secrets.
> 
> - We both have demonic super ladies as avatars. :anna
> 
> - Posted Rhea. :mark


Sir, i doth not wanteth to offendeth thee, but this is a strange p'rtrait of the king.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

TheKingEdoardo said:


> Sir, i doth not wanteth to offendeth thee, but this is a strange p'rtrait of the king.


My liege, I'm afraid you interrupted me as I was commenting on one of your subjects.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

I assume likes RPGs


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has Magik avatar
Because of course he does
Does not seem to appreciate my dietary expertise

Christopher Near:
Ninja'd me
Is new
Seems to have a normal username


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chris:

- You're not incorrect.

- First time I've seen him here.

- Hello!

Virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Because of course he did.

- Has said that last thing before... :hmm


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Is a Asuka fan like me.

Also like Kairi Sane. 

Changed his signature. :eva2*_


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Back in red. :mark

- Appreciates the IIconics.

- Must be Mordy's bestie.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posted pics from movies Phantom would like

- Doesn't have a sig

- Should get one :woo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D:

- Posted people I like.

- In peril.

- I don't know how to feel...

ef:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know that D abhors sigs.

- Plays the video games? Has a favorite?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Will never guess Mordy's favorite game

Mordy has posted what is his favorite game before here

Should know that Mordy is dissapointed in his fave :bunk

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks I'm going to guess.

- LOL

- Nope.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- They know deep down that AZA can't touch ONA (Fiona Dourif)

-









- Probably not a fan about the new Chucky being an AI gone wrong


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- ONA?

- That's what we're going with?

- Okay. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't want to guess

Ignoring me

What's new? :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fine.

- Donkey Kong?

- Yo! Noid?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Mr. Decay:

- Give hints
- Like platform
- Or genre

Fantome:

- Is way off base I'm afraid
- Makes me feel bad because he knows a lot about a lot
- Likes magic but not teen magic


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom,

- We could use FIO or DOU instead

- Make your choice

- Fine either way by me

One,

- Master ninja

- Fellow Lifetime Premium Member

- Becky fan (?)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Should not ask silly questions like who is a Becky fan fan around here

* Everyone but me, Tyrion and Ace are Becky fans

* Got ninja'd*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Dream knows a lot about a lot.

- Knows that FIO/ONA/DOU deserves more. :anna

- She's a young version of her dad... and that's totally boss.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mord,

- If they looked at the Female Nominations thread they'd see plenty of other people that don't have Becky on their list

- Ergo it is not a silly question to ask

- Would like PEY as the short name for Peyton?

Phantom,

- Did a masterful ninja move

- Probably would like to use FIO/ONA/DOU interchangeably?

- Prefers Mayu to Io


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Some of her fans call her PEYPEY, so I guess PEY is fine

* Should know that sometimes I don't who is he talking about with these nicknames :lol

* Not a big fan of the Babyface Supreme :bunk*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Up to you. :anna

- Should FIO be my next avi?

- Or Aubrey? :hmm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Aubrey avi?










- Anything but that


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Should know that I don't know who FIO is

* So go with AZA

* Should know that my favorite game is a sequel, has a 3rd part and last year the news of the launch of a mobile version of the game was highly criticized

DOLORIAN

* Really dislikes AZA

* Probably not as much as I dislike :becky

* Has been using a Taylor gif a lot lately*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Diablo II is their favorite game ever

- Probably still plays it to this day

- We agree it is the best of the series


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fiona Dourif.

- She's weird.

- I love her.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Just got the best belated Birthday gift

* Probably his IIconic t-shirt finally arrived :mark:

* Likes weird*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has gone blind.

- Didn't see the Electra Woman and Dyna Girl board game.

- Poor dear.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Oh I saw it

* I didn't consider that to be the best belated gift ever since I don't know what that is

* I thought you got something else :grin2:*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is online

- But not lurking in this page

- Will watch Elimination Chamber


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Would sacrifice Peyton to the mighty volcano goddess to have Charlotte ME WrestleMania.

- Digs that Deep Purple.

- Digs The Crazy World of Arthur Brown?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows I'm a Soldier of Fortune

- Never listened to a song of theirs

- Maybe I'll check them out


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

*









*









*









EMERALD

* Ninja

* :goaway

* Makes fun of the IIconics but not of the ratings killer Lynch :lauren*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- GOAT post.

- 10/10

- Will receive MEW.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Apparently has a new GOAT...:argh: 

The fuck is that? You've never mentioned her before.

Terrible look whoever it is.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has a fictional location in his bio

- Has a list of Asuka's accomplishments in sig

- I thought you believed the only accomplishment that matters is winning a world title


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tyr,

- Should know that Phantom's new GOAT is called Mayu

- Wants his Empress to be on the first ever women Mania main event

- Not happy with Becky attacking her at the live shows


emerald,

- Knows why Charlotte missed the live show tonight (?)

- Master ninja

- Knew before they woke up today that they would make post #5859 of this thread


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Got repped yesterday!!!!

* Probably liked it

* Probably thought that it was CJ GOAT the one who sent it :lol
*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolorian

- No idea since I don't really keep up with house shows

- I hope it's because maybe she'll show up on Raw tomorrow :mark

- Will be rooting for The Boss 'n' Hug Connection at Elimination Chamber

EDIT

Mordy

- Doesn't appreciate the reps I send him :sadbecky

- Sucks up to the mods

- Likes Olivia Wilde :anna


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> Tyr,
> 
> - Should know that Phantom's new GOAT is called Mayu


THAT'S Mayu? She looks completely different. I mean, her look the way I'm used to it sucks too, but still. That's a new level. 



> - Wants his Empress to be on the first ever women Mania main event


Thanks for rubbing that in my face. :no:



> - Not happy with Becky attacking her at the live shows


I don't really care but it's stupid.



emerald-fire said:


> - Has a fictional location in his bio
> 
> - Has a list of Asuka's accomplishments in sig
> 
> - I thought you believed the only accomplishment that matters is winning a world title


That's the only one that makes you successful. There are supplemental accomplishments that bolster your reputation, but they mean nothing on their own. Maybe I should get rid of the list. I'm a bit bored of it.

Either way, the only accomplishment I'm going to settle on is the first ever womens main event, so because I won't settle for anything less, her career is ruined in my eyes. She's achieved the bare minimum of success in the industry but I can't accept her being beneath anybody. If she's beneath anyone, she's the same as everyone else.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Apparently has a new GOAT...:argh:
> 
> The fuck is that? You've never mentioned her before.
> 
> Terrible look whoever it is.


- I've mentioned Mayu before...

- She's not THE GOAT, but she's up there.

- She's not ready for :asuka, tho.

ef:

- :bayley fan.

- :becky fan

- Bray non-fan. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Teaching the people the ways of Mayu

* Mayu or Kairi?

* Who is the ultimate babyface supreme?*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Bray can eat a pinfall for all I care

- Misses Bray

- Knows I don't

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja'd me again

- Lives inside the Venus Fly Trap

- Has stopped supporting many wrestlers


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Becky and Charlotte hugging forever in his sig
- Would love to see Becky defeating Ronda Rousey at Wreslemania
- Would also be awesome for him when they main event that show*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** The dumpster is getting full

* Put Cody in it :yay

* Still hasn't put Becky in it :lauren*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Evil:

- Added people to the dumpster?

- Is to Daniel Bryan what Doctor Strange is to Baron Mordo.

- Metalhead Supreme.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know that I'm more invested in Kairi's career right now.

-Does not like Cody.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Will be giving a GOAT Tay album a spin

- Now needs to come up with a code name for Mayu

- Enjoys black and death metal (?)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is correct.

- MAY? 

If April showers bring May flowers, what do Mayflowers bring?


Pilgrims!!

-I do. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*DOLORIAN

* Is interested to know more about the regulars roud

* Probably because he is running out of things to say :beckylol

* Still not happy with the alleged Mania main event

PHANTOM

* Wants the Sky pirates as women tag champions

* Would rather have a team of Mayu and Kairi

* The Ultimate Babyface team*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I wanna know more about the regs... 

-Damn right. Everything goes better with Mayu. :banderas

(I'm still loyal to Asuka, Tyrion! It's cool!)

- Knows what my next avi will be. roud


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I know.

Is a fan of Mayu, and in regards to the last page, yes, I know you've mentioned her before, but she looked completely different. I've only heard you talk about 8 female wrestlers you like and she didn't look like any of them so I assumed it was someone different. 

Is getting another avatar.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows of my love for Mayu.

- Digs the barbarous Baraka.

- Knows that :asuka is #1 for life.

(Sorry, Bull.)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

For some reason, really likes Bull Nakano, even though she doesn't exert the charisma of Asuka, or even Kairi Sane, who should rightfully be his #2.

Knows Tarkatan pride is the best pride.

Probably hasn't watched Mortal Kombat 11 all Brutalities (so far) yet.

"Fresh meat for the tribe!" :mark: :banderas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Bull was the first female wrestler who really caught my attention. 

- Is correct... I haven't watched the MK11 Brutalities.

- Should know that I will rectify that when I get home. :anna


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know what you see in her, though. 

I posted it in the Mortal Kombat 11 thread.

Knows I'm gonna mark out for Erron Black when his trailer comes out, unless he has a shitty fatality. I wasn't pleased with his fatalities in X, I hope this time they're much better. I'll give them the benefit of the doubt, since they deliver most times. Not too crazy about a few I've seen, but some of them have been amazing. I know they'll deliver on his brutalities, he had some of the best brutalities in MK X, but you can't always win with those.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Most of his posts are here, the video game section and the Asuka thread

* Likes several australians, except the ones that matter :bunk

* Has been playing MK*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not listening to Kate Bush.

- Should. She's an ethereal delight.

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows Mord will say goodnight any minute now. 

I've never liked Kate Bush. Something about her that I just don't like. 

Good voice though, if you're into it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fair enough. She's not for everyone.

- Is correct.

- Goodnight, Mordy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** You two know me so well roud

* Good night to all of you Iiconic haters

* Watch me lurk for the next hour or so :yay*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm not a hater.

- They're... fine.

DON'T QUOTE ME.

- Lurk away, Mordy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Listens to Kate Bush. I listened to around a minute of that song. It was no good. Maybe the song was, I don't know, I couldn't concentrate on anything but how that voice sounded like a screeching cat. 

His music taste is apparently just as weird as his taste in everything else.

Has recently been posting the "Thanks I hate it" gif from Lindsay Ellis's review of the Beauty And The Beast remake in the Asuka thread.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I've been posting that gif everywhere.

- I knew Kate Bush would not be for you.

- Tyrion listening to Wuthering Heights:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Lindsay Ellis = new GOAT (?)

- Has a Queen in Limbo

- Accepts that FIO > AZA (?)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nah. I enjoy her reviews/essays, but I don't think she'll be getting the MEW/Asuka/Clea treatment. 

- Doesn't know Magik. :bunk

- FIO is pretty damn groovy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Thinks we don't know Magik when we know JOY

- Probably playing REmake 2

- Should know I have yet to get and play it myself, last couple of weeks have been a bit work heavy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Only knows of Magik because of JOY?

- Still need to play it. Might give it a go tonight.

- Should know that I'm not home yet.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that we are not familiar with Magik, no

- Will start as Leon or Claire?

- Almost at the 50k points mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Claire.

- She's Jill when there is no Jill.

- Of my weird comic characters, Magik seems like the one you would enjoy the most.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

X-Men has the best cast of women in any comic series ever. 

Believe that!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

X-Women fan

Believes X-Men has the best cast of female characters. I'm not even sure how many other series has a true "cast".

Doesn't care about Baraka :bunk



Doctor Phantom said:


> - I've been posting that gif everywhere.
> 
> - I knew Kate Bush would not be for you.
> 
> - Tyrion listening to Wuthering Heights:


I mean, I like singing. If you have some actual singing, I'd be open to hearing it.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I love Baraka, not as much as Sindel or Nightwolf. 

Was happy he's returning. 

Would rather have a full cast of MK characters though than having them choose one over another. Sucks I have to go back two generations of consoles to play as everyone.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Wanted to see Nia beat Dean up
- Is quite a blunt person on here :lol
- Always supports the female wrestlers that don't get much love from others


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ambrose fan.

Rollins fan.

Reigns fan.



zrc said:


> I love Baraka, not as much as Sindel or Nightwolf.


Yeah, no buys for either of them. Glad you like Baraka, though. 



> Would rather have a full cast of MK characters though than having them choose one over another. Sucks I have to go back two generations of consoles to play as everyone.


It does suck. Maybe Playstation 5 can handle MK 12 to be the whole cast, or at least the whole cast that people want. I don't think anyone is clamoring to see Dairou, Darrius or Hotaru again. Most of the 3d era characters just didn't land, a few did, the ones that we've seen in later games. The reason Armageddon exists is because the graphics are incredibly basic and they didn't include real fatalities. 2 fatalities for a full roster would be too much disk space.....I guess. I always assumed that was the reason, it better have been. They better not have just tried something different because they thought it'd be fun. What a colossal failure that create a fatality was.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah its why we got the create a fatality garbage, And why Motaro ended up with two legs. 

They sell PS4 games with two blurays to install, so don't see why space would be a problem these days. 

I'd gladly give up 100gb of my hard drive for every MK character in history (I'm aware the 3D gen aren't as greatly received however they're part of its history, and no one should be left behind). I think Kratos should return too.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Good morning... for you

* Should know that, just before going to bed, I got a terrible headache that didn't let me sleep, one of the bad ones.

* My head still hurts like a mofo, but I don't want to abuse with the pills*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a headache.


Should take pills if it's that bad. There's a big difference between using them responsibly and abusing them. :shrug 


Enjoyed the rep I sent him. :beckylol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Sent some good rep of the Queen

- They would probably appreciate Bella Hadid rep

- Fellow Lifetime Premium Member


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

D'Lo.

Become a regular.

Good day to you sir.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Lo and good day to you too 

- Probably woke up recently

- Loves the female cast in the X-Men universe


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've been awake for 11 hours :lmao

I could probably name a Top 50 X-Women. Just a huge X-Men geek in general.

You're forever gonna be D'Lo Rian to me now :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Came up with a new nickname for Dolorian

* Has been awake for a while

* Is an X-men geek*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You already know I'm awake at the crack of dawn. 

Had a headache. 

Knows my cat is cute.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** I hate cats

* Your cat would get the "zrc's Christmas trees treatment" here

* I don't even have a cat, but my neighbours cats keep coming to my house, shitting and fucking on my garden and destroyed my roof*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll make sure when I come back as a raccoon that I chew all your wires.

Can't tell me this ain't cute.









Must be black history month.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Yeah, every african american wrestler has been posting/retweeting that image

* I have never been a fan of putting clothes on animals, most if not all of are uncomfortable on them

* But your cat is indeed cute, I am just not a fan of cats in general :shrug*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I also wasn't a fan of cats until I dated my ex and she had the most adorable cat that liked me. :cool2 

Then later on I visited a cat cafe for the first time and that was a unique experience. 

So I've warmed to cats over time, though I still prefer dogs a bit more.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> ** Yeah, every african american wrestler has been posting/retweeting that image
> 
> * I have never been a fan of putting clothes on animals, most if not all of are uncomfortable on them
> 
> * But your catis indeed cute, I am just not a fan of cats in general :shrug*


Funnily enough Black History month is in October in the UK. 

My Lola ain't uncomfortable, she waits for me to put it on her. 

Either that or she's masochistic. 





Nostalgia said:


> Should know I also wasn't a fan of cats until I dated my ex and she had the most adorable cat that liked me. :cool2
> 
> Then later on I visited a cat cafe for the first time and that was a unique experience.
> 
> So I've warmed to cats over time, though I still prefer dogs a bit more.


I love all animals well most. 

My friends used to call me Dolittle because when I went to the park, I'd be stroking squirrels and they wouldn't run off. 

I plan to go to Africa in the summer. I wanna see some elephants, rhinos and hippos whilst I still can.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Has a masochist cat

* Is an animal lover and wants to go to Africa

* Should know that there is certain "someone" who is also an animal lover and wants to have an animal shelter when she retires from wrestling :grin2:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ivory has a cat and dog shelter 

I also used to hate Cats. But then I saw Mr Tinkles in the cats & dogs movie, and fell in love with fluffy ones. 

Still don't like Siamese ones though.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Probably agrees that sigs are evil

- Has a lovely cat

- Has a favorite X-Men female character (?)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Magik.

- My cameo is complete.

- Phantom out.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

- Originator of this fab thread :becky2
- Hoping that WWE figure out what the hell to do with Asuka soon 
- Fan of Queen :yes


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is back :mark

- Has enjoyed Becky as THE MAN

- Probably looking forward to what they do with her tonight


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> - Probably agrees that sigs are evil
> 
> - Has a lovely cat
> 
> - Has a favorite X-Men female character (?)


Storm followed by Sage. Then it would probably be Psylocke. 

I don't see sigs, so I have no opinion of them. 



Doctor Phantom said:


> - Magik.
> 
> - My cameo is complete.
> 
> - Phantom out.


That was brief.


Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> - Originator of this fab thread :becky2
> - Hoping that WWE figure out what the hell to do with Asuka soon
> - Fan of Queen :yes


Chief!
Chief!
Chief!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- I don't see sigs either, have them turned off

- Probably wanted to see the Nia/Ambrose match so is disappointed it was cancelled

- Recently fed the cat


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

* Quoting everyone

* Loves Storm... Lance Storm :lol

* Probably knows that I was talking about another female wrestler that loves animals and wants to own an animal shelter... an australian one who is currently on the main roster :lol

DOLORIAN

* Has been busy

* Probably writing code

* Posting a lot here despite of that :hmmm*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Trying his hardest not to mention her :eyeroll


If only he would keep quiet about other things too 


Loves his sig and will never be apart of the anti-sig brigade.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> - I don't see sigs either, have them turned off
> 
> - Probably wanted to see the Nia/Ambrose match so is disappointed it was cancelled
> 
> - Recently fed the cat


Never cared for intergender matches.


Mordecay said:


> *ZRC
> 
> * Quoting everyone
> 
> ...


Ha that charisma vacuum can fuck off.

I'm fully aware of who you were referring. 

She can fuck off too.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Telling everyone to fuck off

* Is gonna tell me to fuck off too

* Or he is gonna post the Scar gif*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Probably hopes Peyton gets a singles run at some point

- Maybe agrees that Billie is funnier but Peyton is the better wrestler?

- Has met Peyton (?)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Trying to get Mordy to talk about Peyton more :side:

Thinks Monster Energy is the devil

Should know I had this earlier


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Knows that I haven't met Peyton and I probably never will :sadbecky

* Knows that I shouldn't be encouraged in talking about Peyton because once I start I can't stop :beckylol

* Loves all kind of Monsters... except the ones the Phantom likes*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Brought back Scar... as expected

* Won't be watching the live action Lion King later this year

* Probably dresses up his cat for Halloween :lauren*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No comment on the rep I sent him :hmm:


May still have a headache 


Have some random hot girl pics :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094803200144822272
-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094853491682471936
-


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Started a Mayu spam

- Played REMake 2 last night (?)

- Prefers Mayu to Kairi (?)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- I did... and it was a mistake. I'm so tired...

Great game, though.

- They're equals... but I'm more invested in Kairi's kareer right now.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know despite seemingly not posting in this thread anymore SayWhatAgain! was lurking when I posted 


Clearly Nostalgia girls bring in the viewers 


Often comments that he is tired. Considered going to bed earlier? :hmm:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nope. That's for turkeys and vampires.

- Or Mayu brings in the viewers. 

- It was probably Mayu. :banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nos,

- Is stopping the Monster drink madness and going with Relentless instead :mark

- Resident Evil fan (?)

- It is not very clear who their favorites are


Phantom,

- Stayed up blasting zombies all night

- Had a blast

- Should know that we will probably start REmake 2 this week


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Who cares?

I don't.

Goodnight.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't care.

- Cared enough to declare that he doesn't care.

- Goodnight, sweet prince.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Just wanted to post three things.

Could've been anything.

I ain't sweet.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I figured.

- Ditto.

- Goodnight, nasty prince.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Marked for his girl Mayu winning the Women of Honor Championship

* I'm surprised it's not in his avi or sig by now

* Won't mark when Io eventually wins the NXT Women's Championship

:sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I tried to make it my sig, but my gif wasn't working.

- I'll fix it when I'm done watching this movie. :anna

- Correct.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Embracing the darkness with the new avi

- Has yet to use a Mayu avi

- Their gif wasn't working


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that my avi is of my GOAT of GOATs. Stranger than Strange! Clearer than Clea! More Magikal than Magik!

- Should know that I have had a Mayu avi. :anna

- Will play REmake 2 soon. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You mean the avi that isn't showing xD


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom,

- Should share the name of their GOAT movie because we can't tell by the gif

- Will listen to an album by the GOAT soon :mark

-









^ She looked groovy last night :banderas


zrc,

- Loves Storm from the X-Men

- Doesn't cares about intergender wrestrling

- Their nominations thread will be closing in a couple of days


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I see the gif... and I think D does...

- The Phantom of the Opera (1925).

- She does look...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know who are my favourites are, well most of them.


But to answer Dolorian's question from my earlier my current favourites are: Ziggler, Elias, Samoa Joe, Sonya, Becky, Asuka. Though I hardly care at about the men's division right now. The booking sucks and they keep pushing boring acts. A lot of people are more invested in the women currently and I'm one of them. 


Also occasionally drinks Monster Energy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I enjoy monsters.

- And the energy drink.

- Asuka is one of his faves. roud


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that the gif is showing just fine

- Should also know that I have yet to watch that movie

- Enjoys modern remakes of the Phantom of the Opera (?)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I have seen every version of Phantom of the Opera, and I have enjoyed... most of them.

(Every version that is not lost to time, that is.)

- I started writing a book on the Phantom years ago, but that didn't go anywhere.

- I have been called in to do some Phantom-y work in the past, tho.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Procrastinated hard on that book


Would rather write on forums :lauren


Doesn't get much sleep. Maybe the gf snores. :hmm:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've been writing my own stuff since I was 14. Keeps my brain busy. 

Damn 15 years ago. 

I'm on volume 8 now (22 " episodes" in each volume)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves to write and keep his brain busy. Ditto.

- Should know that the book I was working on was non-fiction. 

- It took me to Stage 28 and unlocked many doors for me, so it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Phantom of the Opera avi

* Bride of Frankenstein sig

* Probably was alive when both movies got released :lmao*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Hopefully, with all the hug and holding hands pics they have posted recently because of the tag titles match incoming, if they win, I hope they post a pic of them making out :lmao>


Typical pervy Mordy. :lauren


Happy a bikini photo of Peyton was posted. 


Should know I'm bored and that's the only time you will see me browsing a Peyton thread. :armfold


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Will never admitt that he checks the Peyton thread

* Wouldn't be against Peyton and Billie making out, even though he calls me a perv for wanting that

* Would rather have Mandy and Sonya making out*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> *Peyton*


- Who?

-









- Is a big perv


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Sends the second worst reps behind Nostalgia

* At least he sends women :shrug

* Makes fun of the IIconics when he is a fan of charisma void Deville and rating killer Lynch :lmao*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got buried by emerald and won't admit it. :beckylol 


Should know I'm curious what reps he is sending you because he sends me great reps. :hmm:


Is throwing out insults at other women because his favourites are geeks. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** My favorites dressed as kangaroos, they are geeks

* I am the first to say that they are jobbers and is easy to bury them and me for being a fan of them :shrug

* But pretending that they are only geeks on the roster is hilarious*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I send the worst reps. :goaway



Should know others would disagree and I send great reps to those who are not annoying. :shrug 


Won't stop ribbing me though. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has sent me Kairi.

- So his reps to me are great. :anna

- ef has sent me Doc Strange, Evangeline Lilly, MEW, Phantom quotes, Kate Micucci, and other wonderful reps. :banderas

Don't know what you're talking about, Mordy...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I would rep the Phantom more if he wasn't rare with his reps. 


Knows it's not the first time that Mordy doesn't know what he's talking about. 


Is sick of people comparing MEW with..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

* Nostalgia sends me chicks with dicks :goaway

* Emerald sends me Becky and Sonya :lauren

* That's what I am talking about

NOSTALGIA

* Should know that my head still hurts :fuck

* If I don't post in 24 hours avenge my death

* Unlike the Phantom, if I don't post here is because something has happened to me*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is incorrect. I send you clothed attractive women that you just happen to not like. :shrug 


Did not make a comment on that pretty blonde I posted in the thread earlier. :lauren 


Is implying The Phantom spends too much time on here.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I think he's implying the opposite?

- I don't know.

- Mordy's gonna Mordy.

The fact that we're regulars means we all spend too much time here.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know no one could imply the opposite because The Phantom does spend too much time on here. :lauren


And averages 80 avatar changes a month.



And has weirder interests than that Nostalgia fellow.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- But I sometimes leave for a few days at a time. :anna

- I always get comments when I do.

- Like, you people think I'm dead if I'm off for a day or two. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I thought you were already dead :monkey

And yes, I was implying that you spend too much time here

I probably spend more time than you here, but you post more than me, I actually lurk half the time*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- "Unlike the Phantom, if I don't post here is because something has happened to me."

- Which means that the only reason you wouldn't post here is because something happened to you...

- ...unlike the Phantom, who doesn't need to be the victim of some unnamed tragedy to not post here.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is expecting Mordy to write something correctly when English is not his first language. 


Should know Mordy might spend more time here than The Phantom because he has to update those dumb Peyton threads everyday. It's his time consuming ritual. :lauren


Should know Nostalgia has spent the evening talking to another fine foreign woman.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm just messing with Mordy. I'm actually very impressed with his English. 

-










-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I mean, you do have a gf and a life, I don't :shrug

Only reason I wouldn't post here is because I am sick, dead or I didn't paid my internet bill, which is just as tragic :lol

And you make up for the time that you are not around by posting a lot when you are here, that's why you are the top poster here*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I'm just playing with him.

- Good poster.

-









P.S. I apologize for that previous post. That was rather churlish of me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Praising me roud

* Impressed with my english

* Have some Kairi and Asuka... and Io









*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Two out of three ain't bad. roud

-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

**









*









*







*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I've procrastinated long enough. 

- Stay sick.

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

One is awake.

One is doing housework.

Ones neighbours aren't banging


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Woke up at his usual time

* People getting worked at Charlotte "replacing" Becky in the Mania match, is hilarious

* The advantage of not caring about either of them, I am just laughing my ass off*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- My favourites are main-eventing WrestleMania :woo

- Your favourites will be lucky to make the pre-show

- :beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I always knew she'd be in it eventually, so no real surprise to me.

They were dreaming if they thought it would be Becky/Rousey.

It was Becky that got added to the match, not Charlotte. Because they would've absolutely left Lynch/Rousey after SS if not for the injury.

Every woman will make the show thanks to the battle royal.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mord,

- Is enjoying seeing people getting worked up about The Queen "replacing" The Man for the match

- Liked seeing the IIconics during that brief segment on RAW

- Is hoping to see them in action tomorrow


Emmerald,

- The Queen is in :mark

- Hs already joined the celebration on her thread

- If they haven't already

zrc,

- Master ninja

- Their cat probably tells them when to post in the thread to avoid getting ninja'd

- Storm fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Which one am I, zrc?

- Should know that I'm sleepy.

- Laughing his ass off.

D:

- Ninja'd me.

- Sounds like tonight was a good night for them.

- Knows that this thread is happenin' again.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

emerald-fire said:


> - My favourites are main-eventing WrestleMania :woo
> 
> - Your favourites will be lucky to make the pre-show
> 
> - :beckylol


*I actually thank them for that, more reasons to stop watching Mania earlier, since the only match I will care about is on the preshow. And funny how the shittiest RAW of the year is the one who featured Becky the most :lmao

ZRC

* Used to not like cats

* Now he does

* Probably wants more pets

DOLORIAN

* Got ninja'd

* Not as much as me

* Celebrating seeing Charlotte on the Mania main event

PHANTOM

* Posted MEW :mark:

* Likes my posts about his faves

* I would post more if I wasn't tired*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd open my own zoo. Like Cartmanland where nobody else is invited.

You're right the Becky/Flair stuff is pretty funny reading.

Almost as funny as 200 she's fat lines Nia gets a day.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got ninja'd.

- Join the club.

- Joe's Garage is my jam.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Will open a zoo.

- His misadventures will be far more interesting than anything in We Bought a Zoo.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd train my army of animals.

Then take then to Africa to hunt the poachers. 

See how they like it. xD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

We Bought a Zoo is so trash

Probably dissapointed that Asuka will now get a shitty opponent at Mania

If they could do a one off with Meiko :banderas

ZRC

Is gonna become an animal trainer

Is gonna put cute hats in his animal army

Laughing at the Becjy/Charlotte stuff*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It is funny. Especially when they think Flair is taking Becky's spot. It was always Charlotte's spot. 

Asuka will be in the third most important match, her opponent is irrelevant. 

Would be nice if they got Kairi there somehow though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Asuka will be the opener at best, she will be nowhere near the most important match of the show

In terms of importance she will be under the RAW Womens title match, both World title matches, the Shane match, the Womens tag title match if they bring the Bellas or Lita and Trish and, if there is a Taker or HHH match, she will be under those as well

Kairi will probably debut after Mania, after helping Io win the NXT womens title*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ha one of the world titles will probably open.

I'll only be watching the women, so what the men do is of no interest to me.

It'll probably be 9 hours long anyway.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- IC Title will open, I think

- The two men's world title matches will be among the last 4 matches

- Wants Jax and Tamina on the main card


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't _want_ anything. Because I stopped caring about Mania a long time ago. 

Nia can go win the battle royal. Tamina superkick some broad out the ring. Not much else there really.

Doubt they'll do Nia/Asuka again any time soon. Nia/Dean is off the table, and Sasha/Bayley are winning the tag belts and will probably defend against T & N at Fastlane.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I want Jake the Snake to win something.

- It's his time.

- Jake for Universal Champion.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Fan of Jake The Snake

- Not a fan of Randy The Viper

- Or Steve The Rattlesnake


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom,

- Has a full classic horror theme going

- Should know their empress faced Sonya at the live show

- Playing REmake 2 tonight (?)


emerald,

- Is fully of joy

- Super happy for our Queen

- Is probably wondering who will replace Mustafa


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Texas Rattlesnake's a pretty boss wrestler.

- I was into him.

- Foley was my boy, tho.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I guess it depends who is in the IC title match, they coukd easily put it on the preshow like they did with Ambrose in 2017

Tamina and Nia could be on the main card if they face Dasha and Bayley or legends for the women titles or if they make Nia face Asuka for the SD womens title

Sent me Wilde rep :anna

Good night world, hopefully I can sleep tonight
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sleep well, dear Mordy.

- May visions of Peyton dance through your head.

- MEW is love. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

All the Charlotte hate is eye rolling. 

People forgetting she was the only constant in the top 3 women's ppv matches last year?

She delivers.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Agreed.

- I rag on her for giggles...

- ...but she's solid.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc

- Yeah, some people may not want a Triple Threat

- But it's ridiculous to discredit Charlotte's place in the main event. She is the star of the division and deserves it just as much as Becky if not more.

- Enjoys Tamina's Superkicks

EDIT

Phantom

- Foley guy

- Liked Mankind more than Cactus Jack or Dude Love

= Got some Lauren rep :woo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've always loved Taminas superkick. Especially when she knocked out some Bella teeth with one. :lmao

If they wanna do a Flair promo have her say how she beat Asuka, Becky couldn't. She's won every women's belt since she got there, Becky hasn't. She has beaten every woman on the roster, Becky didn't. 

Becky has always had the fans, and she may be The Man, but she will never be the Queen.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EF:

- Was phantom'd. :dance

- I totally agree. She deserves it...

- ...but I want a Fatal 4-Way. :asuka

zrc:

- Phantom'd the Phantom.

- Loves it when Tamina commits murder.

- Has an awesome cat.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phantom knows I always wanted a Team CRAB four way.

All or Nothing.

Knows Asuka would probably get eliminated first.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- She would.

- But she would be there! :mark

- CRAB... :banderas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

And being there is all Phantom requires. 

It would be one hell of a match too. Give them an hour! I'd watch. 

Wouldn't take much, just Asuka showing up on Raw holding her belt and cutting a brief promo on Ronda... Which is why it wouldn't happen.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It would be badass.

- If Asuka gets to ME and do her voodoo, I'll be a happy Phantom.

- I'm not very hard to please.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows its getting to the part where I'm here alone :lmao

Played Resi 2.

Lover of Jill.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm here. Winter, Spring, Summer or Fall...

- ...all you have to do is call, and I'll be there.

- You've got a friend.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Black and white sig and avatar

- A little disappointed that his favourite won't main-event WM

- Probably happy for me because he's a good guy :anna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Has been here for over two years

- Has yet to figure out who Platt is during that time

- Cheers the Wooo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know I know Platt is an admin

- Has approximately 5 times the amount of posts I do

- Has a favourite Megadeth album?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Hard pick when it comes to favorite Megadeth album

- But I think Rust in Peace takes it

- How about you?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Rust in Peace.

- It's been a few hours. I'm changing my look.

- Any avi/sig suggestions, cats?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolorian

- If I had to pick one, it'd be Rust in Peace

- But I have favourite songs rather than albums usually

- Megadeth has great songs in almost every album but Rust in Peace takes the cake because of Holy Wars and Tornado of Souls

EDIT

- Nikki Swango sig :mark

- Maggie Rhee avatar :mark

- Those are my suggestions


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :hmm

- I'll consider your suggestions.

- Let's see what happens. :anna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Enjoys the Phantom of the Opera song

- 




- Has probably listened to it a plethora of times and knows it by heart


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Posted a TAY gif when Charlotte appeared last night

* Despite liking Becky enjoyed seeing how salty people got with the announcement of Charlotte replacing Becky

* Likes Megadeath*


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Is probably laughing at the state of things
- Dislikes Jay White. 
- Excited for AEW?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

- Ahoy! 
- Has damn good taste in video games
- Celebrating their 5 year WF anniversary this month.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ONEIROS

* Is right, I am laughing my ass off

* Well, AEW can't be worse that last night's RAW, which, with the exception of the tag title match it sucked

* Has a very cute sig :zayn3

CHIEF

* Is back

* Was missed

* Updated his sig favorites*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Triple threat tag was fine xD

Probably be one on SD again too.

Knows Chief was missed.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Would tag with Katie Lea.

Is whored out on rep.

Has been on WF for 7.5 years.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I was lurking long before I joined.

Writes in pink.

Poated in random pic thread. Think its of Paige.

You'll get some rep later for spelling Katie Lea correctly xD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*My stream was laggy during the womens tag, so I couldn't see much

But I found weird that Liv and Sarah were working kinda face-ish, they had some good team maneuvers :bjpenn

If they develop some personality besides being Ruby's sidekicks or viking chick/girl with the blue tongue they could be decent :shrug*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Would love to replace Billie Kay and tag with Peyton.

Would love to replace Billie Kay and be locked in a pod with Peyton.

Would let her carry both Tag Titles.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I now hope The Iconix are in the match first with T & N. 

So they can kick the shit out of Billie and Peyton.

And have the eliminated in 2 minutes.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Sasha and Bayley will start the match, that was the stipulation yesterday, the team that lost was going to start the match on Sunday, so I don't think that you will see your samoans killing my aussies, they will be long gone before that happens

They said that they were going to do the same on SD today to determine who enters first from SD, but I am not sure if they will since they already had a match and it was kinda bad. But I suppose if they did it the IIconics would lose to get rid of them inmediately on the Chamber

We all know that the final two teams will be Sasha/Bayley and Nia/Tamina or Mandy/Sonya, the other 3 don't have a chance*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mandy will be eliminated by Naomi. 

To continue this hideous thing they have going. 

Mandy will then probably eliminate Naomi in the Mania battle royal.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*If Mandy gets eliminated by Naomi I guess the order of eliminations will be:

1. IIconics
2. Riotts
3. Mandy and Sonya
4. Naomi and Carmella
5. Tamina and Nia

Unless Sasha is not cleared by that day and they have to put the titles on Tamina/Nia

I feel bad for Ruby yesterday, they could have not make her look less worthy to be n1 contender even if they tried, ffs they aired a promo during her match and got beat up with a 3v2 advantage agai st Ronda and an injured Becky and instead of keeping that as a dark segment they uploaded it in WWE's youtube channel*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Filler match is a filler match.

Nobody cares or remembers such things between the Rumble and Mania. 

I have no problems T&N winning the belts as you know. The comments on here alone will be worth it. :lmao


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- This is the most boring RTWM ever
- Nothing seems special, isn't it?
- It's kind of like the flasher of MIB between Rumble and Mania*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Yeah, it is dreadful to watch

* Nobody feels like a star and they are overexposing the most over person they have

* At this rate on Mania day I will only watch the preshow to see my faves getting eliminated in the Battle Royal and that's about it*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is closing in on 12k posts

- With Sasha still hurt and her and Bayley likely not winning the tag titles is maybe hoping the IIconics get the win (?)

- Not currently invested in any Mania programs


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll watch the women.

Not interested in the rest.

So basically my thoughts for a long long time :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's basically how I feel.

- The last dude I was fully invested in was...

- ...Mankind? 

There has to be someone after him. Give me a sec...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I laughed at Rachel Ellering and Karen Q being signed.

They haven't done anything with the other women in NXT yet :lmao

Its getting rather crowded


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Jazzy Gabert is in NXT now? 

- Somehow, I missed that.

- The 'E is really devouring the indie scene.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Has barricaded a lot of windows in REmake 2

- Still going through the Claire campaign most likely

- Is probably enjoying the journey so far


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I didn't play it yesterday.

- I shall resume tonight! :anna

- Trying to burn Sabrina at the stake. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Jazzy Gabert is in NXT now?
> 
> - Somehow, I missed that.
> 
> - The 'E is really devouring the indie scene.


Jazzy, Kay Lee Ray and Viper will be announced soon for NXT:UK. Jazzy and Kay appeared at Takeover.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I heard about Viper and Kay Lee Ray.

- Possibly from you.

- So many wrestlers...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Honestly, as much as it sucks the way my faves have been booked (or not booked) since their call up I am starting to think that it was for the best

NXT only has one hour a week qnd have more girls than RAW/SD combined :lmao

Like, girls like Aliyah, Reina, Taynara, etc I think they have appeared less than 5 times last year. Lane still hasn't debuted on NXT and so on*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-The NXT Women's Division has a glut of talent now.

- They're just snatching up everyone.

- Seems like I just learnt of Candy Floss... and she's already in NXT.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Two hours. The pictures show NXT UK too.

Candy Floss isn't signed.

She's just got used for the tapings. Same goes for Charlie Morgan and Millie McKenzie.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Has been relentlessly attacking this thread

- Has probably used a lot of the community creations in WWE2K

- Should let the cat make some posts here


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I create my own CAWs thanks.

I don't settle for anything less than Flawless.

I don't attack anybody xD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Oops.

- My mistake. Sorry.

- Still, so many performers... I can't keep track of them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Several of those girls probably will do both, like Dakota and Rhea.

Still, they have more women than they need

And they are not releasing anyone, despite the fact that a lot of them wouldn't make a difference in the indies*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

35 women's is quite a lot.

A fair few will never break away from the NXT live circuit.

I'm liking Reina, but thinking she'll ever get out of NXT? Just isn't happening.

Aliyah should just be fired. She offers nothing. Not even good at jobbing.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's a shame.

- NXT has an excess of talented performers.

- They need to give the main roster some of their players. I think Kairi is ready...

#AsukavsKairiforMania


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kairi, Candice, Dakota, Shayna don't really need to be there in NXT at this point.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Agreed.

- Call 'em up!

- RAW 'n' SmackDown need 'em!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't like Io

- But why? She's cool

- Hasn't changed sig/avi combo yet


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Agreed.
> 
> - Call 'em up!
> 
> - RAW 'n' SmackDown need 'em!


In TEW I just made a women's brand and called up the majority of them. 

They're not gonna learn anything more being stuck where they are. 

And they should be making main roster coin. 

In reality NXT should (at this point) be Ripley, Io, Mia, Deonna, Chelsea, Xia Li, Kavita Devi, Taynara, Vanessa Borne, Kacy, Reina and Lacey Lane.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ef:

- She's fine.

- I don't find her very compelling outside of her in-ring work. 

- She's my least favorite of the Threedom, but she's still pretty good.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- That would be a pretty solid lineup for NXT.

- And those wrestlers actually need it.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Main roster in comparison.
















Which makes 62 women currently signed (as wrestlers) :lmao

Not including The Bella's, Maryse, Maria, Renee, Charly, JoJo etc.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah.

- Don't be greedy, NXT.

- Share the wealth.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I get the feeling Hunter is trying to keep them down there. 

Likely thinks they'll flop on Raw/SD (which the probably would).

Can't imagine Vince of Stephen seeing much in them. Has Lacey done anything since the rumble? Has Cross even won a match apart from her debut?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Seems right.

- He kept Asuka for a good long while.

- I remember when I thought Nikki Cross was going to be huge...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably only you thought Cross was going to be huge

Even some of her fans knew she was going to get booked poorly on the main roster

Having a cringey gimmick doesn't help, ask my faves*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Never compare Nikki C. to the IIconics.

- It makes the blood angry. 

- Should listen to Zeppelin instead of Nickelback. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** You are right, the Iiconics are way better :anna

* Right now in WWE if you are not an stellar athlete you are gonna get booked like crap, no matter how good or charismatic you are. An even stellar athletes get booked like crap, but have a better chance

* Mo mention of Asuka or any of the SD teams participating in the Chamber in the SD previw, they really don't give a crap about anyone not named Charlotte and Becky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not true.

- They also care about Ronda.

- And that's it.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Team CRAB!

Everyone knows the chamber participants from Smackdown are filler anyway.

I know the tag belts are meant to dual branded but you can guarantee they'll rarely be on Smackdown.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

I was talking about the SD women :jericho2. They are starting to care about Mandy because Vince is gonna Vince

They also care about Nia and Alexa on RAW

And that's about it when it comes to the women

ZRC

Team CRAP is better :grin2:

Peyton would get a free 4+ stars match if she doesn't get in the way in that match :lmao

I wouldn't ruled out seeing Asuka in the preshow Battle royal if they don't find someone to fight against her at Mania*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

If they cared about Mandy she wouldn't be stuck with Naomi... Or be on Smackdown.

Smackdown is just the home for discarded Raw women. 

And Becky and Charlotte.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Has a sticky in WWE General :JLC3
Didn't @ me 4 times while I was away like that suck up Mordy 
Knows the Men's rankings don't draw


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is confident that Becky will end up in the match anyway

- Hasn't used the profile customization options

- Sends top notch rep


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

CJ said:


> Has a sticky in WWE General :JLC3
> Didn't @ me 4 times while I was away like that suck up Mordy [emoji14]
> Knows the Men's rankings don't draw


CJ old buddy old pal.
I don't have to @ you. 
They draw, just not as much as the thread of titties.


Dolorian said:


> - Is confident that Becky will end up in the match anyway
> 
> - Hasn't used the profile customization options
> 
> - Sends top notch rep


Obviously. 
Knows I find it funny, how people are going crazy about Flair.
She was always in the match, they just changed how. -.-


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Agrees that the Queen deserves that spot

- Liked the X-Men movies (?)

- Does their own CAW, no community creations nonsense


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

-- I mean, we knew that Charlotte was going to be in the match since WM34.

- It just has more Becky than expected.

- Three more days. :mark

GO ASUKA. :mark

D:

- Ninja'd me.

- Hates sigs the way I hate not talking about Clea.

- Megadeth fan.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Likes things I don't like & posts about them :goaway
Has probably pimped out his profile with Clea pics :beckylol
Most active F&G poster :anna



Dolorian said:


> - Hasn't used the profile customization options


Didn't even know that was a thing :confused


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't like the things I like. :sadbecky

- Except Poison Ivy. :anna

- We'll always have Ivy. roud


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> - Agrees that the Queen deserves that spot
> 
> - Liked the X-Men movies (?)
> 
> - Does their own CAW, no community creations nonsense


I watch them cause its X-Men.
That's where the similarities end. 
I was looking forward to seeing more Shipp as Storm and the first reviews said she's awesome in Dark Phoenix. Shame I probably won't get to see that.


Doctor Phantom said:


> - Doesn't like the things I like. :sadbecky
> 
> - Except Poison Ivy. :anna
> 
> - We'll always have Ivy. roud


We have more in common than I care to remember.

Except for my awful taste in obese Samoans and her Fijian friend.

Our little chats on old Shimmer are groovy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We don't have Shimmer chats often.

- We should, tho.

- Not now. I'm afraid I can't focus on this right now. 

SHORT SENTENCES FOR ALL!!!!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

But we have had Old shimmer chats.

And I appreciate them.

Not many on here discuss it at all.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

CJ said:


> Didn't @ me 4 times while I was away like that suck up Mordy


*

Do you want me to stop doing it?

ZRC

Wants to talk about old Shimmer

Wishes more people would had watched it

He has the Phantom to talk about that :anna*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm fine not talking about shimmer with you.

Your brain couldn't comprehend the actual talent their roster possessed. 

And no Billie wasn't one of them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Peyton had like 2 matches in Shimmer I think

So I could comprehend that they had a talented roster, even though it was just for 2 shows :lmao

FYI I've never defended Billie's in ring skills, not sure where her rep came from but she has always seemed clunky and uncoordinated, even before the boob job*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Said before Madison Eagles was the talented one in the Pink Ladies.

Peyton wouldn't even make the top 100, Shimmer wrestlers. 

Melissa, Del Rey and MsChif are top 3, and that'll never change.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm posting Dazzler, then I'm off to do top secret Phantom business! Dig!

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Posted Dazzler.

Is busy.

Peace.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*So why didn't they hire Eagles? Or both? Or Madison didn't wanted to sign?

I've never watched a match of any of the top 3 you have posted :lol

And only know two of them, don't know who that MsChif is*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Spams CJ with mentions :lauren



Finds Billie clunky and uncoordinated in the ring. 



Knows I'm just naming things based on recent posts because what else can I say after the 500th time naming things about Mordy. :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You can always say that I am a gorgeous, nice and kind person (all true btw)

That my jokes and ribs are hilarious (true again)

That I am the friendliest guy you know :lmao*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I would never describe a guy as gorgeous. :lauren 


Found the Charlotte replacing Becky thing hilarious... probably only for the comments on WF.


Probably looking forward to Smackdown this week.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has run out of things to name about Mordy

- Fan of WCW Jeff Jarrett

- Wants Sonya to win the tag title or challenge Asuka at WM


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He got Swango.

- No Maggie.

- Check again tomorrow.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Needs to stop writing Strange in the word game threads. :bunk 


New avatar. 


Sent me some Françoise Hardy rep.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mord
Eagles had nagging injuries and wanted kids (She's got three). She was happy not working for the E. 







Phantom
Should non wwe/ECW/wcw/nwa women be added to the Legacy wing next year?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Never.

- Sent me The Man. :lauren

- Will soon receive Sabrina and/or Strange rep. :anna

zrc:

- Turtled me.

- Yes.

- I think so.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

Apparently has never called men gorgeous

Is wrong, he forgot or is a liar

He does it all the time :lmao

PHANTOM

Never runs out of things to say

Wondering where is Asuka

This pic is adorable :zayn3








*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope


Billie looks like Billy the Saw puppet.

I knew who the pic would be before seeing it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Weird thay he didn't used any of his gifs :hmmm

I don't know that puppet that he is talking about

Not happy with current Shimmer*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows it wouldn't be a normal day in here without a Peyton photo being posted.


Knows it wouldn't be a normal day in here without a bad Mordy rib.


Needs to get a new hobby.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have plenty of hobbies. xD

I've now got Repined Bastard Nation stuck in my head thanks to MsChif.

Billie in that pic.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

Never appreciates my awesome ribs :eyeroll

Should know that I haven't posted a Peyton pic in days here :shrug

Is bored

ZRC

Comparing Billie with the SAW monster :lauren

Probably thinks she is as awful as those movies

Has plenty of hobbies

*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Billie in the photo still counts as a Peyton pic you know. :eyeroll 


Spends enough time on the forum that he could be a mod.


But if that ever happened forum activity would drop by 50%. :beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It would be called the Peyton Royce Forum. 

Where literally everything is Royce.

You'd see a mass exodus of members.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nah, I would have sections where you can talk about other things that are not Peyton

Like a section like this where people like Nostalgia can say freely that he loves 99% women

And another section where people can laugh their asses off at the ratings with Becky on top :lmao. Last night ratings prooved that she is, indeed, a ratings killer*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

With how much he talks about them he must think about trans women more than I do. :hayden3


Needs some new material. 


Cares about TV ratings. :bryanlol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nah, I only think about traps when I am in this part of the forum :shrug

I actually never really cared about ratings up until recently, when someone posted on my Twitter that the SD with the IIconics usually were doing higher ratings than the ones without them and I started to check if that was true and it actually was for the most part. Now I mostly use it whenever delusional Becky fans start to talk about how she can do no wrong and shit on me for not finding her all that interesting.

Probably already went to sleep*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Beautiful People were TNA's highest rated segments for years.

Doesn't mean much really. 

Its not a true indicator of viewers.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hot chicks draw ratings, not surprising :shrug

Waking up at his usual 4am

The IIconics stood tall tonight :woo*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I remember back in the day when Val Venis vs Steve Blackman got higher ratings than a World title match on Nitro. :lmao

Cleaning all done so I can chill until 7 now xD

They stood tall? Which means they aren't winning at EC. I'm not even bothered to see the highlights of Smackdown. The roster is woeful.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Oh I know they are not winning, they never had a chance to begin with, but I can't remember the last time they stood tall, probably since Super Show Down, so I am happy

They actually were booked really smart, I was surprised tbh

SD was actually deecent tonight, no Becky :yay, my girls standing tall and a very good performance by Kofi in the Gauntlet match, that's a win in my book*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Will sleep peacefully tonight

- Was happy The Man wasn't on the show

- Enjoyed Kofi's performance in the Gauntlet match


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I get bored during gauntlet matches, so that's a hard pass for me.

Plus I don't like anyone in it.

Becky not appearing makes sense. Seeing as its an angle for the Raw women's title and has nothing to do with Smackdown.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I thought you liked AJ?

- Likes Rusev if I remember correctly

- Is not interested in the men's division as a whole


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Charlotte still was there :shrug

And that didn't stopped them from having Becky on SD last couple of weeks

Gauntlet match did dragged when Joe and Kofi were wrestling, but it was decent before and after imo

Knows what I am about to do right*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- So now you hate Charlotte too?

- This is new. I thought you only hated Becky

- Anyway, they have more talent in their little fingers than the IIconics combined :fact


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't feed him emerald. The Iconic digs just makes him stronger :lmao

I do like AJ I guess, but he's nothing like he was when I first saw him. Plus he's on Smackdown. 

AJ wasn't wrestling himself. I have no time for the other 5. Kofi is obviously just gonna do exactly what Ali did (in that match and the chamber). Just like when Santino took over Orton's spot.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't let people double vote in his rankings
Not even his friends from Ulster :sadbecky
Another one of those people that put the gfx section out of business :goaway



Mordecay said:


> *Do you want me to stop doing it?*


Do what you want.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Good morning CJ. :cool2


Should know it's a sunny day here in jolly old England. 


Should know I made good use of the GFX section before it died.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Good morning Nostalgia :cool2
Knows it's overcast in my part of the world
Disappointed I didn't place Sonya higher in my rankings


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know according to the weather forecast every day for the next week here will be sunny and mild with 12°C temperatures. :cool2 Feels like spring. 


Not a Bella Hadid fan. :goaway 


Wants The IIconics to win the Chamber match. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Good morning

Has ran out of things to say about me

Is liking the weather where he lives*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Always complains about the weather where he lives :lauren


Wouldn't recommend Peru as a travel destination 


Doesn't rate Peruvian women well


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I only hate my country's weather during the summer, I am fine the rest of the year :shrug

Should know that I laugh when I found out that your fave is gonna replace Lana in Total Divas :lmao

Good for you, she is gonna get that TD push now, every woman who participates in that show gets one, no matter how untalented or uncharismatic they are :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

So when did Lana's push happen? :hmm: 


Should know I still won't watch Total Divas. 


Though it seems some people will: https://www.wrestlingforum.com/76836768-post102.html :lauren


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Jeff Jerrett fan
- Would interesting to see him face Elias at Wrestlemania
- More guitars will be broken*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

Lana got 3 title matches in a row against Naomi :shrug

No one remembers it because she got squashed in 2 and the 3rd wasn't all that memorable either

Should know that I only watched Total Divas the first season that Paige was on it since I was a huge fan of her, but that show actually was one of the reasons I started to like her less

SIMON

* Probably happy that Ali is no longer in the WWE's title match

* Still unhappy that Bryan is champion

* Wishes that :braun was champion*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lana is no wrestler. Great manager though, the light there is fading too. 

Should know I've cut ten women loose in TEW.

And hired 23. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hoarding talent in TEW as muchas as WWE in real life :lol

Liked Lana as a manager

Should know that apparently she is returning to her managerial duties*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I fired 50 guys! :lmao

Commentary now is:
Raw - Cole. edge And christian.
SD- Philips, Goldust & Big Show 
NXT- Mauro, DDP & Corey Graves
NXT:UK- Wade Barrett, William Regal & Nigel McGuiness
Women's show- Beth Phoenix, Molly & Alundra Blayze. 

Yep yep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- His program is better than the real deal.

- Should know that I still haven't played TEW. :sadbecky

- His ranking thread closes soon. 

ASUKA FOR #2!!!! :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ripley will make top 10 xD

Thinks I do good on TEW. Meh I'm hit and miss. 

Its why I removed heat and velocity and added the women's show.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Two aussies in the top 10 :woo

Is not very good in TEW

2 days until he starts counting votes*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Likes my current avi. :anna

- Didn't like the last one. :lauren

- FROZEN 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Should know that I think Frozen is overrated

Too much music, not a big fan of musicals tbh

I still prefer Pixar movies*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've made a fortune in TEW and played it for nearly 20 years. I'm perfectly fine at it xD

Yes Royce got fired.

She isn't missed. I've already got ten tag teams for the women's division.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Musicals are great. :mark

-









-









zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Fired Peyton.

- Good at TEW.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-









- Hello zrc.

- I still don't know what TEW is. Am I dumb?

PHANTOM OF THE NINJA

- Knows we are the best










- Should know I saw a leaflet with the word groovy in today and thought of him

- Knows I've been embracing the outside world more. :yay


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got Phantom'd.

- You are not.

- Hello.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has a pretty cool avatar. :anna Should keep this one.

- Might be shocked to hear I sold my PS4 today. :O

- Should know not having Video Games to waste time on will force me to find other things to do. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Sold his PS4 :wtf

Is this the real Wall or did he got killed and you took over his account?

Probably misses the Iiconics pics in his wall (pun intended)*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is making some changes.

- Getting to know the world a little better.

- Knock 'em dead, Anna.










EDIT:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knew he would.

- Doesn't like musicals. :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> *Is this the real Wall or did he got killed and you took over his account?*




I'm Anna Kendrick. :anna

Phantom:

- Supporting me on my quest to conquer the world. roud

- Should know I'm still looking for my love interest. She's out there, somewhere.

- Should know these first couple of weeks without games will be the hardest, but I'll survive.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Singing






Should check his wall :lmao

Trying to find Ms Kendrick :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fan of bad movies


Hasn't had any action in a long long time


Should consider Georgian women. They're beautiful. :cool2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Gave me some hot pics on my wall. roud

- Should know Billie isn't as attractive as Peyton, but her body is :banderas

- Knows the world needs more Peyton beach pics. Ideally with less clothes. Totally not a perv. :side:

Nostalgia:

- Most likely also shocked I sold my PS4.

- Should know I'm a bit pissed I can't get the money back for all them digital games. Ah well.

- Should know I'm not skint anymore now though. :yay


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

- Is that for me?

- It's inaccurate...

- ...but bad movies. :hmm

Anna:

- Ninja'd me.

- Is a survivor.

-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Got Anna'd.

- Should know I forgot Captain Marvel is soon. I really don't care anymore.

- Knows it'll probably bomb. But I'll watch for Brie Larson eventually.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Was skint. 

So sold His ps4 like a jobber. 

Will have more time to pursue his neighbours vagine.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows that post was for Mordy and not Phantom


Obviously The Phantom is not lacking action with a gf


Gets laughs from me and Mordy feuding


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

- I'm not entirely sure it will bomb...

- Everyone said the same thing about Aquaman.

- I do enjoy Brie. I've never spoken to her, but I was once in the same room as her. :yay

NO:

- Ninja'd me.

- Continue to fight for Empress Phantom.

- DANCE, PUPPETS! DANCE!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

Mentions me when he does 3 things about other people roud

Yet he says he has ran out of things to say about me

Should know that there are beautiful peruvian women that I know irl










PHANTOM

Almost met Brie

Knows another Brie

Unlike MEW :sadbecky*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A jobber.

In green.

Who cares.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know Aquaman was pretty dope. I was expecting to hate it.

- Should know Jason & Roman could be twins though. :reigns

- Knows Brie Larson is good. I loved Room, still one of my favourites movies I've seen her in. :anna

zrc:

- Called me a jobber for selling my PS4. :sadbecky

- Knows I'll miss arguing with kids on Call of Duty. fpalm

- Missed me. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- HE SAID THE THING!!!

- :mark

- Oh, zrc! You delightful reprobate!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

What thing?

That Mords a jobber?

Phantom. You glorious cockwomble.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Still calling me a jobber

Despite I didn't mentioned the jobber

Forever a jobber in his book*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *
> Should know that there are beautiful peruvian women that I know irl
> 
> 
> ...


Looks a bit masculine in the face, but hey who am I to judge. :shrug 


Has two Peyton's in his avatar :goaway


Happy with what they did on Smackdown :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Probably doesn't have high hopes for Elimination Chamber.

- Hit 12,000 posts recently.

- Still frequents the horrendous WWE Sections. :lauren

Nostalgia:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knows I'll be happier not playing shitty Call of Duty, which peaked after Modern Warfare 2.

- Should know I may go Retro one day like he did, and just dust off my N64. :lol The old ones are the best.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes you will. 

:lmao at Sonya and Ronda joining Total Divas. 

Their twitter spat suddenly makes sense.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Well, a variation of the thing.

- Jobber, green, who cares...

- Knows I owe Anna three things.

Anna:

- Dug Aquaman. :anna

- Should know that Brie did programs at a theatre near me.

- F. Hardy is growing on her. :yay


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has been in close vicinity of Brie Larson.

- I'm definitely not jealous. :side:

- Has probably had the opportunity to meet Anna Kendrick at some point if he tried.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not sure... maybe.

- Did meet Amy Adams. :yay

- And a bunch of B-movie people you don't care about. :yay :yay :yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ah B movie stars... Or as I call them WWE Studios A movie stars.

Should know Asuka said she wants to retire in TEW. But I do have Mayu, Hiroyo, Meiko, Io and Kairi so its OK. zD

Shes gonna lose the belt to Ripley before she goes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom,

- Thinks we hate AZA

- Should know we are just not a fan

- We are simply having fun with them


zrc,

- The deadline for their nominations thread is almost here

- Still won't allow the cat to make posts here

- Still waiting for Rajah to come back


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hates Aubrey. :sadbecky

- That will upset Anna. :sadbecky

- Jill sig or Sabrina sig? YOU DECIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its OK. The legacy nominations are happening straight after :lmao

Jill!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom,

- We do not hate Aubrey, just don't care for her 

- Jill sig, of course

- Killed some zombies last night, probably


zrc, 

- Master ninja

- Continues to relentlessly attack this thread

- Has another nominations thread ready to go


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Might take a while for the legacy one.

I'm doing articles for the 11 women.

Newer fans won't have a fucking clue who June Byers or Mildred Burke are.

Already done the cards.



Spoiler:  Legacy stuff


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I know who those two women are lol

Mostly because of Meltzer talking about them saying that they are legends

I think he said that Burke was one of the innovators of women wrestling, but I am not sure*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fuck Meltzer!

There's rumours Michelle McCool will be this years hof woman.

Wonder how.many will say she's only going because of Taker. When she's the only woman from the first Diva Search (second if you include the magazine one) to actually improve and deliver.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- TESTIFY!!!

- Jill coming soon!

- Knew Sabrina wouldn't be the one...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Takes gimmicks too seriously


Probably talks to his girlfriend in character 


Has joined the invisible crew


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I don't take anything seriously. 

- I'm still trying to get her to dress as Clea. :mark

- To no avail. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wants his GF to dress up as one of his favorite characters

But not do nasty things :bunk

About to call me gross*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has weird interests like Phantom :bunk


We can't all be innocent flowers like me


Thinks Bayley is one of the most popular women on the roster. Not anymore. Her reactions are much less compared to a few years ago. :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Innocent flower.

- Precious human.

- The Kairi Sane of this thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Lying to Nostalgia

Comparing him to precious Kairi :goaway:gtfo

Didn't called me gross :woo*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shut up your Peruvian sea urchin.

Serial Royce offender.

Is GROSS


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Called me gross :yay

Didn't used Scar or any of his other gifs :sadbecky

Hates Meltzer*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Anyone can do what Meltzer does.

He ain't Bill Apter. 

And he sure as shit shouldn't be commenting on women's wrestling. Because he doesn't have one iota of a clue.

If Dave said it was raining, I'd still go out and check. Mostly to prove him wrong.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Has no patience for Metlzer

- Probably found it odd how Tamina was talking during that taped promo with Nia

- Katarina Waters fan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I didn't find it odd. 

She's clearly being possessed by Jimmy. 

Explains her hair since she returned.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Katie Lee fan, not a Katarina Waters fan

- Knows which match will steal the show at WM

- There is only other possible match that could be a MOTY candidate but I doubt they would even book that match


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its Lea not Lee.

He used her real name, therefore yea I am a fan. 

I will never refer to her as Winter. Though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*EMERALD

Any of the CW matches will probably steal the show

Seth/Brock could be awesome if Brock cares

Asuka/Kairi , AJ/Orton, Almas/Rey, all of those will likely be better than the main event


ZRC

Hates Winter

Loves Storm

Thinks Meltzer is a fraud*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lol preshoweight title match. They won't have matches, they'll have one match. That lasts 4 minutes. 

Brock hasn't cared since 2012.

AJ/Orton? Lol nope.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- The match I was referring to was Orton vs Styles

- CW match will be on the pre-show and people aren't as invested in them

- Anyway, the main event is going to be awesome :fact 
I know you're biased but they've been having great matches since many months :fact

zrc

- Katie Lea not Lee

- May like Winter's theme song though

- Edited above post


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

Cruserweights had MOTN at the Rumble :shrug

Brock had great matches with AJ, Bryan and Balor in the past 18 months

And I guess you could be right about AJ and Orton, but I think Orton will try if he faces AJ

EMERALD

I know the main event will be good, not sure if MOTN though

I guess a triple threat helps since there is no DQ

And Becky's only great matches lately have been with no DQ rules*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not particularly.

Goldylocks sings as well as she wrestled.

Which was hideously. 

Trash Victoria theme too.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Meltzer is wrestling's Criswell. 

- Knows that X-Men has the grooviest women in all of comics.

- Including Magik. :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Already got rid of Swango sig

- Has become invisible

- Which makes him even more dangerous


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Part of the invisible club

- Enjoyed The Queen's promo last night

- Probably would have liked to see more Styles and Orton in the gauntlet match


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- An invisible man can rule the world! Nobody will see him come, nobody will see him go! He can hear every secret! He can rob, and wreck, and kill!

- Repped me some Mickie James.

- Unusual choice... but I'll allow it. :anna










D:

- Ninja'd me.

- Knows the great power that comes with being invisible.

- Power, I said! Power to walk into the gold vaults of the nations, into the secrets of kings, into the Holy of Holies; power to make multitudes run squealing in terror at the touch of my little invisible finger. Even the moon's frightened of me, frightened to death! The whole world's frightened to death!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I knew The Phantom liked Mickie James

- Listed the perks of being invisible

- Doctor Strange avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Digs Io.

- Seems right.

- She's a moonsault-ing "Queen."


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope.

Nope.

And.no she wishes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Not a fan of Io

- Thinks The Queen is the real moonsault-ing "Queen" (?)

- Likes metal (?)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm with you!

- ef likes her!

- She ain't Mayu!

D:

- Ninja'd me.

- Has displeased the Invisible One.

- :bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has GOAT Jill in his signature.

-









- Doesn't mind getting Mickie James rep. It doesn't match the :asuka or Kairi rep though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Got some CJ like rep from me recently :lol

Probably would have prefered Anna :lauren

Fellow perv :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Recognizes the greatness of Jillian Valentine. :mark

- About to get GOAT rep. :mark

- F. Hardy, Aubrey, Jill, or other? :hmm

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Digs Jill. :anna

- And Kairi. :lenny


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Any would be fine with me.

- Although I am quite fond of a Jill Sandwich. :book

- Should know I shouldn't be talking about video games after selling my PS4, I want to forget about them so I don't get any cravings :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Okay.

- No Jill.

- It's coming. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Mentions me whenever he posts Sophia Turner :anna

- Sent me a Charlynch rep recently

- Sold his PS4

EDIT

Phantom

- Will probably watch Whiskey Cavalier

- Recently crossed 50000 points

- Haunts Staples Center


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Likes Charlynch taking over this Road to Mania

- Has a PS4 (?)

- Loves Tornado of Souls \m/


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Metal is their favorite genre.

- Should know that I think metal is pretty groovy.

- It's no funk, tho.

P.S. Updating my profile in a few. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolorian

- I have an Xbox One

- I rarely play nowadays though

- Knows Vince McMahon just added some flair to the main-event of WM

EDIT

Phantom

- Ninja'd me again

- Groovy fella

- Likes funk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sent me Mickie James rep. :lauren


When I saw it I thought it was Phantom. 


Enjoys RKO's out of nowhere


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nah. 

- You're getting some Sabrina. :anna

- Be prepared.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia

- Doesn't appreciate Mickie rep

- Should know I sent it to Phantom, CJ, Mordy and you

- Invisible

EDIT

Phantom

- Ninja'd me thrice in a row

- Is making a habit of it

- Will be happy if we get Kairi vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sent the same rep to several people.

- I no longer feel special. :sadbecky

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posted the iconic Françoise Hardy

- Has a sig of a video game character

- Will get some rep later :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The sig is Jill Valentine from Resident Evil. :anna

- Now knows that Françoise is iconic. :anna

- Not IIconic. :anna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Will add some strangeness to their profile :mark

- One of the most groovy posters around

- Can perform magic tricks outside of time


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Has good taste in music

* Trying to convince people to modify their profiles (I'm too lazy)

* Knows that his Queen delivered a very solid promo last night


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I didn't watch that promo 


Sent me a Becky rep the other day 


Occasionally posts in the currently listening thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Now a beloved regular. :mark

- Prefers Zelda to Tifa? :O

- Fellow joshi fan. :anna

NO:

- ALWAYS NINJAS ME.

- The worst.

- Shame him.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Got ninja'd by that energy drink addict Nostalgia

* Should know that Tifa was defeated before I got there

:sadbecky

* Knows that Kairi would be the best version of Yuffie!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom,

- The Blob holds a special place in their timeless heart

- Appreciates the greatness of the Grand High Witch

- The upcoming New Mutants movie fills them with JOY


Black,

- Master ninja

- Their taste in music is on point as well

- Appreciated the promo the Queen did last night


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Of all of our weird casting choices, Kairi as Yuffie is the only one I could see working.

- She is an actress...

- Well, Vincent Price as Doctor Strange... but I don't see that happening.

D:

- Ninja'd me.

- Loves The Witches.

- Enjoys Roald Dahl's fiction in general?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* I went through the thread a little bit before posting

* Asuka as Bray Wyatt made me laugh

:beckylol

* Kairi would be the best version of any character :fact


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm not an addict. I have one drink a day max, and some days I don't drink an energy drink like today. I'm somewhat caffeine reliant, but not addicted. I moderate it well.


Should know I literally read a news article earlier about a guy who drinks 6 Monsters a day and now has badly rotting teeth. Now that's addiction. :beckylol


Should know when I'm bored I may read pointless news articles. :armfold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Says he's not an addict.

- That's addict talk.

- Pray for his teeth.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

My teeth are fine. I know those drinks are acidic and not good for tooth enamel so I rinse my mouth with water afterwards. :shrug 


Will probably make some bad joke about the British not having good teeth. :lauren 


Has more posts than me in the Peyton thread. :beckylol


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* I'm probably just as caffeine reliant as you are (Only it's coffee not those nasty energy drinks)

* When are you changing that awful Jeff Jarrett sig?

* I can find you a nice Kairi gif to use


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nah. Too easy.

- Ditto for your fetish.

- I don't think any of my Peyton thread posts are about Peyton.

Cobra:

- Ninja'd me.

- With Kairi Sane: Literal Angel. :mark

- I'll allow it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Talking about Peyton without me around roud

Knows that Kairi is too good for this world

Praying for Nostalgia's teeth*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wont be taking my Peyton avatar suggestion. :lauren


Can see my sig is causing heat with some members just like when I had the DJ avis/sigs. Therefore it is fitting. :lol


A lot of people hate Jarrett in the IWC but I've always liked the guy. He was the reason why I gave another wrestling promotion a chance back in 2004 and ended up watching TNA regularly for the next five years. It helped when they signed other guys I liked to keep my interest (Christian, Kurt Angle) but I always found Jarrett entertaining in his early TNA run. Loved his late WCW run too. I didn't really care for his WWF run other than his last year in the company. It's a similar story with other wrestlers I liked, where I enjoyed most of their career but not all of it. I was a big Edge fan from 2005 to 2008, but from 2009-2011 he became so dull. I was a big CM Punk fan but I didn't care about the guy prior to 2010.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Trying to justify his Jarrett fanatism

You can like what you whatever you want, no one will rib you here for that, that has NEVER happened and never will :wink2:

Should know that I usually like the Peyton pics in which she wears less make up, like the one I am using right. Besides, I am not a big fan of the one you suggested, the hair doesn't look all that good and she has a lot of better pics :shrug

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095776002633011201
- #ThanksOppy 

:sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Ignoring me like the jobber I am roud

Cares about the Mars Rover

Got the same Mickie rep than me*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- TBF I thought I was ignoring NO.

- R.I.P. Oppy. :sadbecky

- Also, R.I.P. Olaf and Kit.

(I KNOW I'M LATE!)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Ignoring Nostalgia roud

Knows the names of the Mars Rovers vehicles :lauren

Vomited in rage at this true: Nickelback>Francoise Hardy*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's a nickname.

- It was Opportunity. :sadbecky

- I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!!!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Chose Yuffie over the Saviour.

-Chose Yuffie over the Saviour?

-Did i mention he chose Yuffie over the Saviour Lightning Farron???


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yes. And I'd do it again.

- ONLY DOOM PATROL RIGHT NOW.

-


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Hates Lightning?

-Prefers to keep the Doom Patrol in the spotlight atm.

-Will likely get annoyed because I won't endorse them.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is hoping Alexa Bliss gets a good spot on the WM card

- Banks and Bayley vs Bliss and James sounds good to me. Would you like that?

- Must have enjoyed the segment between Rollins and Heyman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Banks and Bayley vs. James and Bliss would be cool to him.

- You know what's cool to me?

-


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Is correct with me wanting Bliss on the card no matter what.

-I'd prefer Lacey as her tag partner to Mickie tbh.

-Probably enjoyed the gauntlet match ending with an RKO outta nowhere which made sense for a guy like Orton.

Edit

-Interrupted me with his evil patrol of villains.

-Wants Asuka vs Kairi at WM.

-Never knew his opinions on anyone else besides those two or Japanese women in general.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom'd.

-Prefers Lacey to Mickie. :bunk

-


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We actually have a Lacey Evans fan in these parts now? :lmao fpalm Good lord. Everybody throw verbal eggs at this guy. Lacey is arguably the worst talent on the roster.

Has Doctor Strange getting killed in the Dormammu time loop.

Posted a comic cover of somebody who I'm assuming is Giganta.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- She's Elasti-Girl.

- The Doom Patrol one.

- Not the Pixar one.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Avid comic fan

- Doesn't thinks that Bray beating Drew is that far fetched

- Recently changed their avatar


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is it? I don't feel like Mcintyre is getting a special push at ALL.

Knows the Phantom is now invisible. 

No shit not the Pixar one. I don't know an Elasti-Girl from DC, nor did I have any clue she could become gigantic in that fashion. I also assumed she was a villain, because, you know.....destroying cities isn't typically what superheroes do.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That was a shock cover.

- Like...










- Knows I'm invisible.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has changed sig twice in the last hour

Using his powers to become invisible

Can't wait for Doom Patrol*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Would love IIconics to win the Women's tag team championship
- Knows the lessons of failures
- Online*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its Mord.

What a surprise.

Goodnight Mordecay.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- It's zrc
- zrcov
- Has no vowels in his nickname.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Good news, guys! 

- I found the "Clea's gone mad..." cover again! It's on the previous page! 

- Life is great!!


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- That's him
- Rocking on the chair
- Rocks the world*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

What's that coming over the hill

Is it a monster?

Is it a monster?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- 




- :dance


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- 



- 



- Lordi fan?*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lordi are awesome.






Knows I was listening to Repined Bastard Nation.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Lordi's great.

- Recently exhumed:

-


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is talking music. 

Never posts in the music listening thread despite that.

Fresh Prince fan, apparently.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Killed the thread.

Doesn't care.

CKY were shit.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Killed the thread.

- Doesn't care.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Will never let this thread be killed roud

- Proud fan of Francoise Hardy

- Recommend me some of her iconic songs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Haven't heard them all yet obviously

- But her voice is :banderas

- Received a groovy song in rep. Check.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Hardy's voice is :banderas.

- Sent me a song.

- I'll listen to it in a few. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Some parts of Hardy's songs are hypnotic :trips8

- Will listen to a beautiful song in a few

- Loves reading comics


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kill it with fire.









Loves forever.









Third thing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posted the IIconics as tag champions :wtf

Should know that I actually dreamt about it last night, Sasha and Bayley and the IIconics were the final 2 teams

Killed the thread, doesn't care*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that if Sasha/Bayley are not winning the tag tittles we'd like the IIconics to get them

- Changed their Peytonx2 avi

- Wants me to use a sig with sexy TAY in it


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Should know that I already have my new sig ready, unless the IIconics shock the world and win

Thinks sigs are the Devil

Wants everyone to have something TAY related on their sig/avi*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ha there's only one team winning if Hug n Boss don't. 

And they certainly aren't Australian. 

Pretty sure Ripley will be the first Aussie to win a main roster title.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dreamt about the IIconics. :beckylol


Is picky about what Peyton pics he likes and criticises when her hair isn't perfect. :lauren


Should know Peyton doesn't have as good hair as:














zrc:

Ninja'd me

Good afternoon

Fan of Rhea Ripley :mark:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yep I'm taking a ride on the riptide.

Posted Pennywise in disguise again.

I'm not mad


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

It'll be her or Toni but Rhea's the heel and the main roster can't book babyfaces so you might be right.

* Those titles do look kind of nice on the IIconics though

:hmm

* Way better than they look on Nia and Tamina


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Big fan of Womens Wrestling.

Happy to see Asuka as Womens Champion.

Has made a name for themselves.*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Purple text

* His name is a hybrid of... Eva Marie and Maryse?

* Not a fan of that Seth Rollins individual


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Think the Rih is possible for Rihanna. 

Not really sure.

Doesn't post in colour, other than black.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Not rocking any coloured text...

Seemingly puts talent above looks with womens wrestlers...

Racking up posts steadily. *



Black Cobra said:


> * Purple text
> 
> * His name is a hybrid of... Eva Marie and Maryse?
> 
> * Not a fan of that Seth Rollins individual


*And RiRi*









Ninja'd.

*Recognises the RIH.

Is also whored out on rep.

Has a lot of points just sitting there.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

Technically 205 live is the main roster, so Murphy is the first Australian born champion in WWE main roster

Rhea could be the first woman though

But I am not sure how long they will keep her on NXT/NXT UK, I mean, she is still pretty young and HHH probably doesn't want her or Toni to get ruined on the main roster, so he may keep them down there until he takes over WWE main roster and the IIconics could get a 1 day title reign in the mean time :lmao

EVA MARIHYSE

Probably also wants the IIconics to win the women tag titles eventually

Likes Peyton, Billie, not so much

WF's n2 Seth hater*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

205 wrestlers aren't under main roster contracts, so nope. 

If they were they would already have video game licensing in their contracts. 

Which they don't.

Just an FYI, Toni still hasn't signed a full deal.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Actually they are considered as a part of the main roster, that's why they wrestle main roster house shows and PPVs and they earn more money than the NXT guys

Posted one thing

Is gonna edit soon*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They can be considered what they want.

Still doesn't change anything.

They don't have main roster contracts.

And let's face it, the E don't give two shits about 205 anyway :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Will like this match.

Yep.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted in the Pro and Con threads.

- Wants me to post more Blondie.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Post more Francoise Hardy

- Loves The Wasp

- Knows I love the actress who plays The Wasp


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Listened to...










- Digs her.

- Should know that I have heard his song before. Lovely stuff.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is making progress with the Hardy Program

- Evangeline Lily fan

- Yet has abandoned The Wasp...hmmm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should check the Fictional Character arena.

- Wasps for life. roud

- Should listen to these FRAN songs. :anna


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Likes fictional characters.

Will probably like todays Mortal Kombat 11 reveal because it's already confirmed to be a female and not Erron Black.

I know the saying is save the best for last, but let's not do that. #ErronForNextWeek

EDIT - Ed Boon is not being subtle at all about the fact that it's Jade. I don't know if you're a Jade fan, but you probably are, I'll wager. It's not confirmed.....but it basically is. Also, even if it's not her, she was in the leak anyway.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm seeing a big lack of cyborgs. 

I'd hoped at least Triborg would make it. 

Then again there's always DLC (though he was one last time :/)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wants me to start talking about Nickelback

The most succesful rock band in the history of Canada

More Iiconic than Francoise Hardy*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No I don't. 

I couldn't give a fuck about that shitty little band from Canada.

Don't put words in my mouth jobber!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know the most iconic Canadian band is Rush, not Nickelback.

Should know that even in Canada, we don't want Nickelback.

Or Bieber.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nickelback has sold more albums and it is more well known worldwide :shrug

Rush is great though

And I know that Canada hates Nickelback, who doesn't?*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- ...

- Are you seriously suggesting that Nickelback is superior to... Rush?

- Banished.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Yeah, that's ridiculous 

* Just for that, he needs to take a long hard look at this photograph

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I was going to grant Mordy immortality...

- He blew it. 

- :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Apparently can give people inmortality

I am not saying that Nickelback does better music than Rush, but they are indeed more popular and well known :shrug

Although I like more Nickelback songs than Rush songs though :ciampa*



Black Cobra said:


>


*You should have put a pic of them dressed as kangaroos if you wanted to make me angry, getting beat up by Charlotte or anyone, even with a 2 on 1 advantage, is business as usual*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ugh, I forgot the "to" in that last post.

- Fixed!

- Goodbye forever. Post things I like. :dance


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I've been waiting for someone to do that!

- Everyone here's too nice.

- Good work, zrc. :anna

Goodbye for realsies.

P.S. Including Bull's defeat... :banderas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is going nowhere

- Has usually already heard every groovy song I send him

- Knows Mordy has terrible taste in not just wrestling but also music


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Maybe its all they get in Peru.

Rest of the world thinks they suck, its OK send them to Peru.

Even a bear wanted to get out of the country. -.-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Storm is his favourite X-Men character, I guess

- Has stopped the practice of quoting posters above him while naming 3 things

- Will ask for the rankings thread to be closed tomorrow


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't usually ask for it to be closed. I say voting has ended and it gets closed anyway 

Yes, Storm is my favourite X-Man. 

Though Gambit isn't far behind.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*EMERALD

Has shitty taste in wrestlers

Especially female wrestlers

Got some shitty rep from me

ZRC

Nickelback literally sold out venues in Japan and Australia this week,

People don't care about them in Peru, that's why they have never came here, just me :grin2:

I think he also said he was a fan of Beast, not sure if the one on the comic books or the one on the 90s animated series*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Billions of people on this planet. Half of which have never even heard of them.

Go back to stalking Peyton's Instagram, rodent.

Yes Beast is in my top 10. Comic and cartoon version. And I'd add Kelsey Grammers version too. Young Movie Beast can piss off though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Just because you don't care doesn't mean the rest of the world doesn't. Half the world probably hasn't heard about the X-men either or don't give a fuck about them :shrug

There is nothing universally loved, the closest thing probably are football or some religions

What do you think that I do when I expect an answer here?*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doesn't mean the rest of the word does either 

Was right about Beast. 

Religion is dying. The Internet is the new god.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I know religion is dying, my brother is atheist and I am agnostician

Most of my family is catholic but they never go to church, except when someone dies or gets married, which is basically the same :grin2:

Is going to sleep in a bit to wake up at 4am*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Haha pretty much 

Nope I'll be awake quite late tonight. 

Watching a romance movie with the guy. Said romance movie is Hatchet 4. Because he hasn't seen it yet.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Valentine's Day (Part 1) is complete.

- Valentine's Day (Part 2) tonight!

- We're seeing a romantic comedy. :anna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is stuck in a loop

- Knows Doctor Strange will make an epic comeback in Endgame

- Excited for Captain Marvel (?)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> *Nickelback has sold more albums and it is more well known worldwide :shrug
> 
> Rush is great though
> 
> And I know that Canada hates Nickelback, who doesn't?*


Selling more albums and being more well known doesn't make you more iconic. To be iconic, you have to sell a lot of albums AND be respected. Nickelback isn't respected, therefore, they're not iconic. They're infamous. 

I mean, just look at this list of the top 50 selling artists of all time.

https://www.businessinsider.com/best-selling-music-artists-of-all-time-2016-9

Tim McGraw has sold more albums than Bob Dylan. Chicago has sold more albums than Queen. Reba Mcintyre has sold more albums than 2 Pac. Alan Jackson (WHO?) has sold more albums than all of those names. Alabama has sold more albums than Simon and Garfunkel. AC/DC and Metallica have some more albums than Queen, Bob Dylan, etc. Way more in fact. Now I'm a huge fan of those acts, but do those acts have the iconic status in the history of music that Queen and Bob Dylan have? In my opinion, I don't think they do. They're icons, sure, but I don't think to THAT degree. I think most people would say that Dylan and Queen are in the elite pantheon of the most successful music acts of all time. Hell, Dylan is probably the most prolific lyricist in music history. In fact, AC/DC and Metallica have even sold more than The Rolling Stones, which I couldn't believe. And in the two most shocking statistics of all, Billy Joel, The Eagles, and of all people, Garth Brooks has sold more albums than fucking *Michael Jackson*. Garth Brooks, to compound that, has sold more albums, and as hard as it is for me to believe, he has sold more albums than *ELVIS*. Garth Brooks has sold more albums than Elvis Presley. Graceland himself is less prolific in terms of album sales than Garth Brooks, who, granted, he's a big artist, but is he an ELVIS in the history of music? The ONLY thing about this list that makes sense, the ONLY thing is The Beatles are #1, but even then, I would think that Elvis is more iconic than even The Beatles. Now, granted, that's the eternal argument, Elvis vs The Beatles, and I don't know if there's a definitive statement, but I've always thought that in terms of icons, Elvis slightly overtakes The Beatles.

And, what's perhaps even more bizarre than even any of this, is that Frank Sinatra is not on this list at ALL, and Frank is an all time, all time, all time ICON. In fact, I would say that Frank is ahead of everybody who isn't Elvis, The Beatles or Michael. Perhaps Led Zeppelin as well.....perhaps.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Part 3 is banging :woo

"Mordy gross"

Spending Valentine's with the gf, as expected. Me too, let me introduce her to you, my Valentine's date for the past 17 years










Ignoring Tyrion long ass post*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, you would ignore it, because by your own flawed Nickelback logic, you'd have to admit that Garth Brooks is more iconic than Elvis.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- A little. I'm coming around to it. I'm sure it will offer plenty of striking science-fictional spectacle.

- Pretty excited about tonight's movie. Ditto for her.

- It has a bug-eyed Kate Micucci killbot! :mark

That's for D. I'm distracted right now. 


Tyrion:

- Ninja'd me.

- Leo Tolstoy of Wrestling Forum.

- Didn't dig Incredibles 2.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I don't know what that means.

Go post in the Mortal Kombat 11 thread so I can post the stuff that just came out today.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

Is gonna watch Alita

Is he gonna watch the Paige movie when it gets released?

Got ninja'd

TYRION

Obsessed with Mortal Kombat

Apparently doesn't know that he got ignored because I know Nickelback isn't IIconic, it's just a very succesful rock band, I just put that to mess with the Phantom :shrug

Cranky canadian*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is backtracking. 










Not obsessed with Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't understand sarcasm

Thinks I should be obsessed with Mortal Kombat

Last game I have been obsessed with was Diablo 3 and that lasted about a month :lmao. Not really into videogames anymore*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- YOU MUST BE OBSESSED WITH MORTAL KOMBAT!!!!
- How could anyone not be obsessed with Mortal Kombat???
- Mortal Kombat is a necessity like food, water and air*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Always here for MK talk.

- WF's master of metal.

- Digs that Sonic.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Sonic 3 and Knuckles is Sega's ultimate masterpiece, imo. Do you agree?
- What do you think of Sonic Mania?
- Loves video games*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am just not that into videogames anymore

I really am not into a lot of stuff these days

Mostly Peyton and talking to you guys, as sad as that sounds :shrug*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- To be frank, there was time I did fall off from games but PS4 and the Gravity Rush game series brought that love for me again
- It comes and goes, tbh
- But Mortal Kombat... isn't just a video game... IT IS LIFE!!!*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- My heart belongs to Sonic 2.

- Just posted in the MK thread.

- Should know that I will be there in a sec. :anna


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Called me the Leo Tolstoy of WF.

Never explained what that's supposed to mean.

I just got it. ~_____~ (Leo Tolstoy wrote War and Peace, which is infamously regarded as an overly verbose book. It is not among the top 10 longest novels ever, however, despite its notoriety.)


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Erron Black fan
- Has a bullet for everyone around
- MK fan*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Earth's mightiest Jax fan.

- Not Nia tho.

- We both worship at the altar of Jake "The Snake" Roberts. roud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has kept his avi for over a day roud

Hasn't responded if he plans to watch the Paige movie

Likes Jake Roberts and Kane*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Maybe on home video.

- Tonight belongs to the Kate Micucci killbot. :dance

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Goodnight Mordy.

Urgh what's with everything targeting the eyes in MK 11?

Its like MK9 always having decapitations.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am still awake

My fuckng stupid brother now has started to shower between 12-3am and doesn't let me sleep the sound of the shower open keeps me awake :fuck

The motherfucker wastes water like if it was free, it pisses me off so much, not only because the water bill but because the whole global warming stuff*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Urgh Ring the Belle posted a YouTube video called "know your her story on the Women's championship".

They said Gail was the first to win the belt on her debut. Which is incorrect, it was Sherri Martel. 

They should know their herstory indeed!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I thought Paige was the first :grin2:

Tbf during the time Gail was around I barely watched wrestling and when I did I only watched the 1 hour versions of RAW and SD that aired in my country

In fact, I didn't know that RAW was 3 hours and SD was 2 hours until 2014, when I started to download the english version of the shows :lmao*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Different title xD Paige won the Divas not Women's title.

I watched the women of Raw religiously during Ruthless Aggression (Victoria, Molly, Jazz, Ivory & Jacqueline!) . Stacy Keibler turned down winning the belt, as she felt others were more deserving. 

Torrie was originally planned to be the first Divas champion, but she got injured, so they gave it to McCool instead.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*They never aired womens matches in the 1 hour versions here

The only times we saw the women were if they were managers or got involved with the men, like Melina, Stacy or Michelle when they were managers.

I remember sometimes reading in the WWE website the results of the matches and thinking "weird, I didn't saw that, maybe I missed it"*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

At least Ring the Belle got the first Raw main event for women right.

Bertha vs Alundra in 95.

Yeah I heard they didn't show the women in the one hour show. Many countries never saw them because of their countries laws on barely visibly clothed females. Some still don't.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sure is quiet here.

--









--


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yep.

Meh.

OK.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Lately has been the last person to post here

Watched a romantic movie yesterday

Stay up until late but woke up at the same hour as usual*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I took a walk to town and by the time I got there I was slightly sweating... in February. 


Should know I wasn't wearing much given this very mild weather, but then I see all these old people walking around wrapped up in their arctic coats and gloves when it's 15°C. :lmao 


Repped me some lame but also slightly funny Sonya photos. :side:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A good brother.

I dressed appropriately for this mild February. 

Jorts and no shirt.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is part of the Club

The Name 3 things Club

Is currently shirtless*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nah, I put one a few hours ago. My nipplea went like chapel hat pegs.


Its very mild for the time of year, but the wind is still quite cold. 

Hi Mordy Pordy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- "Yep. Meh, Okay"-ed me. Been a while. Probably deserved it.

- Should know that it's cold here as well.

- Should know that I enjoyed the movie more than she did, but we both had a good time.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Brother Phantom. 

Knows I extended the women's rankings votes to midnight. 

Hopes Asuka, Rhea, Kairi rank above Peyton. 

Edit- Looks like Ember Moons rank is about to fall off a cliff.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I put "awhile" instead of "a while" in my original post. :lauren

- His rankings will end at midnight. #Asukaforsecond

- His nipplea went like chapel hat pegs.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Asuka can never get higher than 2nd :becky2

- Has had the same sig/avi combo since two days

- Is now wearing an Invisibility Cloak or is it The One Ring?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Charlotte is gonna end up around #6. 

It sucks.

But she's out of favour by most here.

Here's some female firsts:

Luna Vachon - The first female to appear in a WWE videogame.

Sherri - The first female to appear for WWF/E, WCW, ECW & TNA.

Madusa - The first woman to win PWI Rookie of the Year.

Jacqueline - The first female to appear on the men's PWI 500.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Prefers Corbin over Braun

Gave Orton high ratings as expected 

Probably liked the rep I sent him



zrc: 

Ninja'd me

Talking about ratings

Giving us some female firsts


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Was sweating earlier

Has one of the worst sigs around

Since he has them deactivated can't realize how awful it is*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Can't be any worse than whatever iconic monstrosity you have.

Still posts in green. 

Not even a sexy green.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- NO's sig:

-









- Mordy's is... are you ready for this?

Peyton. :O


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Crazy.

I thought it would be a woman of talent. 

Now you're telling me its that fucking drongo?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Someone posted this picture:

-









- Perhaps it is rude to admit this, but I thought of the IIconics.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Billie and Peyton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm getting a burrito.

- Keep on groovin'.

- I'll be back with Magik. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Everyone bullying my faves :sadbecky

You will see, they proove everyone wrong when they enter the Elimination Chamber...

And get eliminated first :Vince2:fuckthis*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I mean, that pic I posted is adorable.

- They're both Australian.

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its nice knowing the Iconics will look like this in 40 years.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Everyone in their 20's will look like that in 40 years

I won't though

I will die before I turn 60*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shut up Meg.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Dame Edna! :dance

- I saw Dame Edna live once. :anna

- I played his character when I did that Shock Treatment shadow cast years ago. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Changed sig/avi again

Don't know what they are

Enjoyed Alita *


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm still going on Drag Race UK. Got three possible names:

Ann Thrax
Quarantina 
Michaela Strapon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I like Ann Thrax.

- All good tho.

- Contrary to what NO thinks, I was a perfectly winsome Sailor Mercury.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*People ignoring me roud

And insulting my faves

Business as usual :yay*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ann Thrax it is. 

Yep yep yep. 

Good brother Phantom.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ann Thrax. :anna

- Knows I said I would post Magik. :fact

- Should know that I own this:










:lenny


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Got out of the Phantom Loop

- Thinks we would appreciate Magik

- Rocking a new avi (who is the new entity?)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I bargained. :anna

- Magik's blonde, demonic, and totally metal. She's your type.

- Perpugilliam Brown. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Since I am getting ignored might as well post this










They are adorable :zayn3. I think they should turn them face soon and let them be themselves*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yay Magik!

Should know I'm writing some more story. 

There's a bar in my stories called Pandora's Box, and the feds found out its location. So the warlocks re located its entrance to the back of a black van. Pop into the back of the van and its actually a staircase.

Hello Mordy Pordy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Magik is not his favorite X-Man... but she is an X-Man, so he doesn't mind her. :anna

- Writes sorcerous stories of the supernatural. 

- Acknowledged Mordy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is taking advantage of the profile customization features

- Knows Magik would be my type. Even tho TAY is neither demonic nor metal

- Wants us to forsake the dark side and use a sig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Well, that avi isn't un-metal....

- Abhors sigs.... for some unfathomable reason.

- Has been posting in the '90s music video thread.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* That's the best avi he's had

:fact

* Because snakes 

* Your new sig and avi however...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hates art.

- Only wants me to have Kairi sigs. :lauren

- Snakes are cool.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Fan of snakes

Fan of Jake the Snake Roberts

Has he watched Doom Patrol yet?*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* I don't hate art

:goaway

* Asuka sigs are cool too










* You never did use that Mayu gif


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hates Bride of Frankenstein and Jean Cocteau. :lauren

- Which means they hate all art. :goaway

- La Belle et la Bête or Mayu? You decide!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Accuses me of hating things just because they aren't other things

:goaway

* Hate is a strong word

* But now that I think about it, it is better than Mayu.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Trying to trigger me.

- Succeeded.

-


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Appreciates Mayu in all her forms

-









- Recommended more Hardy songs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is a good egg.

- Unlike Black Cobra... MY RIVAL!!!!!!!!!










- Fan o' The Nightmare. :anna


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Oh what was that?

*









* I thought I heard my name, must've just been the wind.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is The Phantom's rival

- Likes Io Shirai unlike Phantom

- Will soon cross 300 posts


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Black,

- Toni storm fan
- Will not stand for any talk saying that Mayu > Io
- Phantom's Nemesis apparently

emerald,

- Is liking he Queen owning the muppets on social media
- Listened to some Hardy songs the Phantom recommended them
- is looking forward to Orton/Styles this Sunday


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

COOOBBBRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA:

- COOOBBBRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!

-









- Peace among worlds.



















D:

- Ninja'd me.

- Dug the Suspiria remake.

- Loves the JOY of Magik.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolorian

- Got ninja'd

- Is watching EC mainly because The Queen will be ringside 

- Rooting for The Boss 'n' Hug Connection to make history

EDIT

Phantom

- Phantom'd me

- Trying to make peace

- Groovy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Also got ninja'd.

- Hugs huggers. :bayley

- Should recommend some modern metal to me. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Gojira

- Trivium

- Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I know two out of three of those.

- I'll listen to the third.

- And maybe some more Poets of the Fall. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I heard of all three.

Used to frequent the goth clubs.

Assholes, but great fucks.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I've been to a few Goth clubs.

- They played Siouxsie and the standard stuff like that.

- I've heard of Trivium, but I can't name a single song.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc

- Doesn't hold a high opinion of goth clubs

- But enjoyed his time there regardless

- Has voting open till midnight

EDIT

Phantom

- Ninja

- Peace

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom'd.

- Knows I should leave.

- PEACE AMONG MAYU AND IO FANS!!!!!! THUNDER ROCK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-likes the old fashion.

-Likes characters I've barely heard of before.

-That guy?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Almost ninja'd me.

- I was about to do three things about Phantom.

- One of Phantom's early TV crushes:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Had a crush on Barbara Feldom

Probably didn't liked the Get Smart remake

Anee Hathaway was at her hottest on that one though :homer*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- One more.

- Agent 99... :banderas

-









Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Correct. That entire film was an Asuka at WM34 moment.

- Anne Hathaway was good, but #NotmyAgent99


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Morning/Evening.

Regular as clockwork, here I am. 

What's occurring?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Voting is now closed

- Will announce results in a few days

- Is regular as clockwork


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Correct. That entire film was an Asuka at WM34 moment


So it was awesome and then the ending ruined it?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So it was awesome and then the ending ruined it?


More like the ending was the best and funniest part :grin2:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I will come for you.

- You may apologize to me with Agent 99 pics.

- Okay, it was more like the Asuka/Carmella matches.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordy Pordy isn't wrong. 

Sorry about it (not sorry)

No Agent pics from me either.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Fine...

- Debbie Harry pics?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Agent 99 pics

*









*









*







*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Even as I was typing that, I knew that would be your response.

- However, I was/am too tired and important to specify.

- I'll bring my own.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I just typed a fantasy booking essay in the WWE section. 

Probably would agree with 95% of it, particularly who the top star is.

Is posting some umbrella woman from an old movie.



Mordecay said:


> More like the ending was the best and funniest part :grin2:


Nah, the funniest part was when Peyton was tossed from the pre show battle royale.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nah, the funniest part was when Peyton was tossed from the pre show battle royale.


Yes!!! :lmao


Won't be happy with Asuka's position at WM. Unless she is added to the main event. 

Won't be happy with her ranking despite being #2.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I feel like I just read the entire Henriad.

- But it's pretty good stuff.

- #1 is superb. :asuka

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- I think we both agree with Tyrion on the funniest WM moment.

- Just spoiled #2 for us. :O


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

zrc said:


> Yes!!! :lmao
> 
> 
> Won't be happy with Asuka's position at WM. Unless she is added to the main event.
> ...


Because she's the #1 talent in the company. Not #2, #1. I still haven't forgiven myself for not voting the one time she would have won if I did.

Should know the actual funniest moment of WrestleMania was Roman and Brock getting shat on in the main event.

Liked my post.

We have a similar philosophy on wrestling.....apparently, even though our talent opinions vary greatly with one main exception, and one slightly less main exception.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

Thinks that the IIconics are gonna last on the Chamber :wtf

Probably started to drink again to think that

Peyton was actually the last one eliminated from the NXT women in the Mania Battle Royal, I was actually surprised at that, I thought Kairi or Bianca were going to last more than her, it actually took the whole Riott Squad to eliminate Peyton. That and her debit destroying Charlotte actually gave me hope of a decent booking when she was called up... boy I couldn't have been more wrong*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nah, the funniest part was when Peyton was tossed from the pre show battle royale.


*Difference is Peyton losing was expected, not Charlotte tapping out Asuka like a turkey with one good leg and then Asuka putting her over saying that "Charlotte was ready for Asuka", that shit was hilarious :lmao

But honestly, the funniest part of last year's Mania was Roman losing again to Brock, I lol'd so hard at that

We agree on our dislike for Becky :shrug*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> *Difference is Peyton losing was expected, not Charlotte tapping out Asuka like a turkey with one good leg and then Asuka putting her over saying that "Charlotte was ready for Asuka", that shit was hilarious :lmao
> 
> But honestly, the funniest part of last year's Mania was Roman losing again to Brock, I lol'd so hard at that*


Asuka losing wasn't expected? I called it 3 weeks in advance of WrestleMania when I heard a Charlotte/Natalya promo. I knew the finish right there. Went into the Asuka thread to rant about it, everybody said I was crazy and then I was right.

Charlotte gets everything. Vince is a racist. We hold these truths to be self evident.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Probably never said "turkey" before me.

- Should stop using my dated slang for evil.

- Jive turkey.

Tyrion:

- Ninja'd me.

- Will not enjoy the current state of the fictional character arena.

- Needs that Erron Black announcement.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

MK11?

Needs more cyborgs.

And 100% more Sindel.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- ^That.

- And vampires.

-


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that the last things I want to see in MK 11 are Sindel and cyborgs.

This roster is shaping up very nicely. Except for Geras being a lame power character. I don't mind the actual character so far, the time manipulation gimmick is fresh and cool, but his gameplay looks so bad. It's all power based, he's low tier, I can tell.

We have Shao Kahn (Sadly, a power based character. I'll try, for him. LOVE Shao Kahn.), Scorpion, Erron Black seemingly, Baraka, Kabal. We are basically good. We also have Frost seemingly who even though a total rip off of Sub Zero, it might be a female character for me to play. A rare one. I doubt I'll use her much because I never use them, but I prefer her over a lot of them. The only person really missing is Quan Chi and Ed Boon has hinted that the DLC will include heavily fan favourite characters, Quan Chi being one of the only ones I can think of that would fit that description. Of course Sindel and Noob will be two of them, but Quan Chi should probably be one of the others, if not in pack 1 then at least in a second pack. If he's not in, the game would be a little incomplete, but otherwise all my characters are here. I am quite content. And there's none of my characters that I would take out to put Quan Chi in. We didn't have Kabal, Baraka or Shao Kahn in MK X, and I'm not taking Scorpion out for him nor is anyone else. And Erron Black goes without saying. Ideally, we should have Quan Chi over Jacqui who is seemingly in as well, but fucking Boon just can't make a perfect game. He's coming close, though.

Should know Jacqui being on the roster is NOT cool. That ain't chill. Takeda over that shitty character any day plz.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't want scream queens, cyborgs, and vampires in his MK. :darryl

- Does want Takeda... :confused

- Doesn't play the Street Fighter.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Maybe I'd want one of them if there were an actual good one. Also, as far as cyborgs go specifically, the idea of beating up a tin can in a fighting game is kinda dumb. He doesn't have a nervous system, how can killing him be satisfying? They bleed OIL when you cut them, they don't even bleed blood, it's not logical for what a fighting game should be about, which is about hurting your opponent. I'll take human Smoke if they want to give him to me. I like human Smoke.

Takeda was cool, I played him a lot. I don't care about his actual story, the story in MK is irrelevant, I want cool characters or characters that have cool gameplay and Takeda had cool gameplay. The whips were unique and highly useful, he had a lot of range. I want characters I can use. He's not one of my essential characters but he and Kung Jin were the best of the new group that wasn't Erron Black.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Actually people here use turkey as an insult, so its not the first time I've used it

They use turkey (pavo in spanish) to refer to someone who is dumb.

Good night nightly creatures*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Protests too much.

- Good night, sweet prince. And flights of angels sing thee to thy rest.

- Dream of the Agent 99 of your choice.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kotal Khan returning can fuck off too.

No Kenshi this time either, which to me is weird. 

No Mileena but we get Jade? Meh.

The DLC better be fucking marvellous!



Mordecay said:


> *Actually people here use turkey as an insult, so its not the first time I've used it
> 
> They use turkey (pavo in spanish) to refer to someone who is dumb.
> 
> Good night nightly creatures*


Pavo!

Pavo!

Pavo!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has a new nickname for Mordy

- Knows Mordy played right into his hands

- Hasn't changed avatar since a long time


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Pavo always does.

Katie Lea is here to stay, or until I get a sexy Victoria avy. 

Widows Peak Freak.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Kotal Khan returning can fuck off too.


Agreed. He's terrible.



> No Kenshi this time either, which to me is weird.


Which I'm fine with. I like Kenshi a lot as an actual character, but his gameplay does not work with how I play. I've always found him difficult to use.



> No Mileena but we get Jade? Meh.


I'd much rather have Mileena, but she was in MK X and Jade wasn't. That's how they do things. She might be DLC. Unless you're in Mortal Kombat 1, your inclusion is not secure. They shift people in and out.

Also, I hate playing against Mileena. I love Mileena, but I don't play her, and she's devestating to fight, so if they want to take her out for a game, that's fine with me. Playing Mileena in MK X is like playing Supergirl in Injustice 2. It's infuriating, and everybody plays her. 



> The DLC better be fucking marvellous!


Hopefully, but if not, I already have my characters.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Listens to The Weekly Podcast

- Plays Mortal Kombat

- Likes Deadpool


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jade was in the mobile.version of MK X. 

So was Baraka and Freddy Krueger.

Kintaro and Shao Khan too.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The mobile version of MK X that nobody had and they didn't care about counts. 



> - Listens to The Weekly Podcast


The Weekly PLANET! Planet, like Daniel Bryan. Daniel Bryan would approve this podcast.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The mobile version of MK X that nobody had and they didn't care about counts.
> 
> 
> 
> The Weekly PLANET! Planet, like Daniel Bryan. Daniel Bryan would approve this podcast.


- The Weekly Planet Podcast was what I meant to type

- Been on this forum for 15 years

- Likes very few things in wrestling


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Listen to it.

15 years. I'm old. Hopefully I'll be dead soon.

Should know that very few things in wrestling are enjoyable. That's why I enjoy very few things.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes it counts.

Is old as hell. 

Lover of that city sushi wrestler Asuka.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edited out something which I saw. I know what you meant, no worries.

Called Asuka a "city sushi wrestler", which I don't quite understand. Is Asuka a city and a type of sushi? :argh:

Should know that Asuka is a name given to at least a few Anime characters, I know that, because I look up Asuka for gifs sometimes and I can get these unwanted Anime shows in amidst the gifs of our Asuka.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorry, I thought you'd take it the wrong way. 

Its a south park reference. There's city wok and there's city sushi. 

The all take their name from Lioness Asuka.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nah, I could tell you were just playing off what I said. I knew better. As Sam Jackson once said, my ass might be dumb, but I ain't no dumb ass. All good. Besides, with my condition, wishing me dead is basically being kind. The longer I'm alive, the longer I have to suffer through this shit.

Should know I looked up that episode, but didn't find anything related to Lioness Asuka. This is my ass being dumb...

On another note, shitty wok...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Asuka wasn't the reference.

Just shitty sushi.

Lioness Asuka is the inspiration for a lot of things, including the name of wwe's Asuka.

You aren't dumb, that's Pavo.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So in other words, you were calling Asuka a shitty wrestler.

How dare you, sir.

The Mongorians will hear about this. Asuka is big in Mongoria. Beware.



> Lioness Asuka is the inspiration for a lot of things, including the name of wwe's Asuka.


Oh, I know that. The way I read your post, it sounded like you were saying Lioness Asuka was the inspiration for City Wok and City Sushi on South Park, which didn't make any sense, but I didn't know how to read it any other way.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The zrc confused the Tyrion


I was being random as fuck. 

Fuq u mongorian. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Called me Pavo

Started to count the votes

Is a mongorian*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Changed his Peyton avatar again since last time I was on here.

- Should know my week has been very productive. :anna

- Probably knows the Elimination Chamber card is a bit :lauren Aside from the Men's Chamber, I really have no fucks to give. Women's Tag could be fun I suppose.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't care about the women's Chamber. Sure it will be a clusterfuck and likely a botch fest but I'm interested who will be crowned first women's tag team champs. :shrug 


Is being more productive.


Should know I had a weird as hell dream last night. One that I won't be sharing on WF. :lauren


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

This thread still sucks

Y'all still bums

BIG DRACO IN THE BUILDING










:flip


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Dreams weird things :lauren At least you haven't had one about WF yet. I'll never live that down.

- Should know I'm expecting the Women's Tag result to be disappointing, so, eh. I don't really enjoy WWE too much in this stretch before WrestleMania besides the Rumble, as all the PPV's feel so filler to me.

- Knows I need to meet Miss. TFW already :cool2

Edit:

We suck? No three things for you. :flip


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I'm a very open person so when I won't share something then you know it's bad. :beckylol


Sold his PS4. 


Should know I don't think Mandy and Sonya will win. Though I would be fine if the Riott Squad won, but I don't think they'll win either so. Just please not The IIconics or Nia and Tamina. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*People want the IIconics to win, not sure why but they want to :shrug

They are the most popular choice besides Sasha/Bayley

There are not many people who wants Sonya/Mandy to win and even less who want to see Liv/Sarah winning. I guess CHARISMA goes a long way.*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Will buy a PS4 now I've sold mine. :beckylol We were never meant to play together.

- Knows I'm a closed book that can be very hard to open, but he's the only person that has managed to make me open up about more personal things. :lol I credit some of that to my confidence building more recently.

- Will probably only watch the Chamber matches, as the rest of the card would send him to sleep

Mordy:

- Oh boy, there's that word Charisma again.

- Should know Anna is very CHARISMATIC

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Mordy is baiting me again 

Should know I'll reply this one time 

Is a closed book and will meet a girl who is also a closed book and they'll have awkward conversations. :side: 




Mordecay said:


> *People want the IIconics to win, not sure why but they want to :shrug
> 
> They are the most popular choice besides Sasha/Bayley
> *


Carmella and Naomi are more popular and get better reactions. A few geeks on here who want The IIconics to win doesn't represent the ''people'' and the IIconics are no where near as charismatic as you think. :eyeroll


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*WALL

Should know that, besides charisma, Anna has great tits too :anna

Will buy another PS4 eventually

Has dreamt about us regulars :hmm

NOSTALGIA

Compared to Liv, Sarah, Mandy and especially Sonya, the IIconics have the Rock's charisma

Carmella and Naomi are more popular as singles wrestlers, but apparently people don't want to see a last minute team winning the titles

Is probably gonna watch TD next season :lmao*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Perv. :side: You're not wrong, though. :anna

- Thinks I'll buy another PS4. Probably. But not for a couple of years or so. I'm sleeping a lot better since I gave them up.

- Has probably not dreamed about Peyton, because he wants it to happen too much. :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

People don't but it could still happen. :shrug They're more credible than other teams. Heath Slater and Rhyno were the first Smackdown tag team champions and they were a thrown together team. 


Should know I'll never watch that awful show.


Wants this to happen:











:bryanlol




TFW:

Ninja'd me

Has not said what he plans to do with the money he made from selling the PS4

Probably will spend it down Greggs. :argh:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Got TFW'd. :anna

- Calls me awkward, and that I'm awkward in conversations. He's not wrong.

- Knows I'm not good at coming up with topics for conversations. It's what happens when you spend majority of your life living indoors playing Video Games and watching Wrestling like a geek.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> *People want the IIconics to win, not sure why but they want to :shrug
> 
> They are the most popular choice besides Sasha/Bayley
> 
> There are not many people who wants Sonya/Mandy to win and even less who want to see Liv/Sarah winning. I guess CHARISMA goes a long way.*





















MY PICK


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't worry. Only me and little fat girls want T&N to win.

Which is exactly why they will xD 

Iiconics have 0.0000000% chance of winning.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*That's too much % that you are giving to the IIconics

Their chances are on negative numbers :lmao

The salt in here if Nia/Tamina win :heston*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It'll be worth the salt if they do. 

It'll be fucking glorious for me. 

Akin only to Victoria returning.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Only thing that would get people more triggered is if Charlotte submits Becky in the Mania main event

Wants Victoria to have a one last match in WWE

And if she Widows Peak the IIconics even better*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That thought came and went.

She deserves an induction, but they're going with McCool. 

People will be pissed cause its Mrs Taker and the fact Chyna, Luna, Sable, Victoria, Liz, Molly, Bull etc. Are a no show.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Would love it if Nia/Tamina won. Mostly for the reaction on here:

-









- Should know I won't be on Monday, thankfully. So I'll miss all the bitching. :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tomorrow.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I saw that.

- They have a Twitter feud going on. :mark

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

On an Agent 99 kick
I blame myself
He saw that


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Would watch NXT for Santana.

She was meant to be with the last group, but didn't appear. 

So not sure what's happened.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is correct.

- I haven't thought about her in some time, but she was a major crush.

- Thank you... and suffer!!!










zrc:

- Did not ninja me! :woo

- Results coming soon! :mark

- Victoria > All


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd sell my sister to the slave trade if it got.Victoria in the HOF.

Got turtled.

Posted another old bitch. And it ain't Elvira.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I would sacrifice all of you to Dormammu to make this happen










Joins Dolorian in the anti sig movement

Shits on me all the time*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Language.










- Wants Elvira.

- Okay.










Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Of all the things to sacrifice us to Dormammu for...

- Fan of the wrong Agent 99. :bunk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Dormammu would reject your sacrifice after finding out what you want

- SPO

- Recently crossed 12000 posts

EDIT

Phantom

- Serial ninja

- Had a Swango sig

- Still hasn't had a Rhee sig.....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

Probably vomited in rage at the pic I posted

He does that a lot

Peyton with all 3 titles though wens3

EMERALD

Dormammu is an Iiconics fan, he wouldn't ask for a sacrifice tbh

Since he likes to make people suffer, what can make people suffer more than Peyton with 3 titles? :lmao

I mean, he could put all 3 titles on Nia, but not even him is that evil*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yay SPO stuck!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> *Probably vomited in rage at the pic I posted
> 
> He does that a lot
> 
> Peyton with all 3 titles though wens3*














- Nearly ninja'd me.

- Knows that Dormammu has better taste than Mordy.

- Dormammu prefers Rhea.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Dormammu also prefers Anne Hathaway as agent 99

He says she is hotter

Always shits on my taste*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Total retatd. 

The reboot of Total Recall but the main is played by the Pavo.

What's worse than Peyton with three belts? Peyton with 4.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ditto on that last one.

- That doesn't sound like Dormammu...

-Dormammu: *THE MORTAL PREFERS NICKELBACK TO RUSH!??!??! I SHALL SNUFF OUT THE BRIEF CANDLE OF HIS WORTHLESS EXISTENCE!!!
*









zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Has a new word.

- Digs that Elvira. :dance


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Trigon is cooler
And it took a team to beat him
And he took care of the Justice League without them able to stop him


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

Peyton with all 3 main roster titles and the NXT womens title :sodone

Dormammu is my buddy, I know his taste better than you, he doesn't like you because you like Strange

Has a weird ass sig, so nothing new

VIRUS

Watched Doom Patrol

Still thinks DC>Marvel

Kira Kosarin fan*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :bunk

- :goaway

-









Mordy:

- :bunk

- :goaway

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Lazy

Likes weird stuff

Wants to banish me*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :bunk

- :goaway

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Copy/paste

Still lazy

Post something I like*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*- :bunk

- :goaway

-







*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

]- :bunk



- :goaway



-







[/B][/COLOR]


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Did a shitty job copy/pasting

Wants Nia/Tamina to win the titles to see everyone salty

Calls me SRO or SPO from time to time*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I dont give a shit you repugnant excuse of flesh.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Well...

- That was harsh.

- I just used your gif. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It wasn't about you. It was about Dial M for Mundane.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I know.

- I saw the version with the quote.

- :asuka


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good!

Needs more Blondie.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Calls me a repugnant excuse of flesh

Is mean :sadbecky

Is right too :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We wuv you, Mordy.

- Have some Agent 99:

-


----------



## yeah3432 (Feb 16, 2019)

well
yeah
school


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- New poster. :beckyhi

- Or maybe, a rejoiner. Is that you Cafu? :hmm

- Is already a weird one. You'll fit right in.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hi Anna.

- Worships The Man. :rollins

- Knows that F. Hardy is adorbs.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Should know I thought it was Cafu too

- Doesn't post in the WWE sections

- Breaking Bad fan

EDIT

Phantom

- Wants people to stop firing Kairi in the Push, Turn, Fire thread

- Don't force them to then

- Posted an Aubrey Plaza GIF


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fired Kairi.

- And Macho Man.

- For Becky and Charlotte. :bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Got phantom'd.

- Knows the poster above is unlikely to be someone new. :beckylol

- Doesn't change his sig every day like Phantom. :side:

PHANTOM'D

- Knows karma found it's way back to me for laughing at emerald.

- Should know I'd fire most wrestlers for Becky too. :becky2

- Charlotte though :goaway


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- At least I fired them for two main-eventers

- Not for jobbers

- Likes Andre The Giant

TFW

- TFW'd me

- Only regular who doesn't mind Mordy's serial Peyton spam

- Changes sig/avi more often than me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Reminded me to change my sig.

- Thank you!

- What should it be? :hmm

ef:

- Ninja'd me.

- Loves Becky.

- And AJ.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Voted to push The Queen, appreciates the greatness? :mark

- Is on a full on war with Black Cobra over Mayu

- Playing dat REmake 2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- STOP! fpalm

-










- It should be Aubrey. :aryep

Dolorian:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know Remake 2 is the last game I'll ever play, at least for a couple of years. Not a bad game to end my Video Game life on. :bjpenn

- Likes Charlotte :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Suggesting Phantom sigs

- Should know Phantom rarely listens and dances to his own tune

- Except on a few occasions when he had a Lilly sig roud


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Doctor Phantom said:


> -
> 
> - I know you're trying to troll me and all...
> 
> - But Andre was your choice? Not Kairi, Mayu, or someone who is not a unequivocal legend? Someone who just had a popular documentary, was a major draw for over a decade, was in THE most famous WM match of all time, and one of the few wrestlers known by the mainstream was your choice? :confused


No, the third point didn't have anything to do with the first two. I was referring to Mordy's Dormammu sacrifice for the IIconics when I mentioned jobbers.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows Phantom:






- Should know I'm not posting the overplayed Calum Scott version.

- Knows Phantom will probably ignore me. It's all good.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ef:

- I missed the "s."

- Sorry.

- Thought you were calling Andre a jobber.

ef, there are some grammatical errors that are really bugging me in that quote. Could you delete it, please?

TFW:

- Ninja'd me.

- Incorrect.

- Check back in a sec.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Posted a video

- Would probably agree Bane>Joker

- Would be mad if Brock beats Rollins

EDIT

Phantom

- Doesn't take kindly to Andre being called a jobber

- Such a statement would make no sense

- Enjoyed McMiz TV


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom'd.

- Will delete the quote?

- There's something in it for him. :anna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- His avatar is telling him to see a doctor...it is telling him to see himself?

- Forgot an "s" in the time loop

- Enjoys the Asuka fanart


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't appreciate me dissing Taylor Swift.

- Knows I wouldn't say no if she approached me in real life.

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves that Becky.

- Loves that Tom Hardy.

- No longer video-gaming.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Will delete the quote?


Nope. It was funny seeing you get triggered. :beckylol

TFW

- Probably not pleased that it's going to be a Triple Threat

- Loves Blake 

- Loves Blake and Anna together even more

EDIT

Phantom

- Charlotte > Asuka

- Becky > Mayu

- Bayley, The Babyface Supreme > Kairi


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Got the Phantom triggered apparently

- Fired a giant

- Closing in on 60k points


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No, I don't want you to delete it because of that.

- I want you to delete it because it is a grammatical mess, and I don't want to have to look at that.

- I hate when I make errors like that.

That's why I hate quotes: I can't control them.

Please.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- You must learn to live with your errors

- Wants his grammar to be perfect at all times

- Loyal to Sister Magik


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Won't delete the quote.

- Because he is a jerk.

- Reported.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

emerald,

- Has the Phantom bargaining with him

- Will not relent, maybe if the Phantom embraces The Queen? 

- Loving Charlotte lashing out on social media


Phantom,

- Reported the Mighty Emerald

- Can't use their timeless power to delete the quote

- Still bargaining


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nope.

- Never embracing the Queen.

- She's no Empress.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Dolorian:

*- Is a viper
- Like Randy Orton
- Should have a match against Orton at Wrestlemania 35*

Doctor Phantom:

*- Is a beast
- Inside Disney world, as well
- Loves Belle*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolorian

- Phantom will never fully embrace The Queen. Not after WM 34.

- I don't really want him to either. He is a worthy adversary as a fan of The Empress.

- Wants to see Charlotte bring Ken with her to Elimination Chamber

EDIT

Simon

- Wants Sid to go into the HoF

- Attended a live event not too long ago

- Fan of The Deadman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- None of that describes me.

- Got ninja'd.

- Loves RE.

ef:

- Ninja'd me.

- The worst.

- My RIVAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Horror movies

- Magic tricks

- Mystic Arts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not trying anymore.

- What I would expect from my greatest rival.

- Will not be seeing Maggie in my sig.


D, you're also my rival.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wants suggestions for his sig

I have one










So adorable :zayn3*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No.

- No.

- Phantom is a heel now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doctor Phantom said:


> D, you're also my rival.


- Has declared war on us

- Has gone full heel

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I was Doctor Strange.

- Now I am Doctor Doom.

- QUAKE WITH FEAR, YOU TINY FOOLS!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Has allied with EA

-









- Not long before The Empress banishes them


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't approve of my new avi.

- I don't care BECAUSE I'M EVIL!!!!!!!!!!!!

- HAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAhahhAHAHHAhahahhahHHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHHHhahahhahaha


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- WE ARE EVIL!!!
- EVIL MUST REIGN SUPREME!!!
- Understands the awesomeness of villains*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Haystacks Calhoun >>> Andre.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Lauren sig roud

- Will never fully go heel roud

- Have some Asuka :asuka

EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- Wants a Fatal 4 Way WM main-event

- Has a cat and a dog


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Haystacks Calhoun >>> Andre.


- I was going to post another poorly written paragraph to defend Andre, but I need to leave soon.

- Fellow heel.

- I'm writing three things about zrc, not ef.




Serious Note: I have some personal problems I need to attend to. I may be back later, but my heart just isn't in this right now. I'm sorry. Have to go back to the real world. Love to you all.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Part of the Villains United
- Sister Magick
- Happy that Shao Kahn won the original Mortal Kombat timeline*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - I was going to post another poorly written paragraph to defend Andre, but I need to leave soon.
> 
> - Fellow heel.
> 
> ...


Without Haystacks there wouldn't have been Andre, so stick that in your pipe and smoke it. 

Hope your sort out your personal problems.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I think it's going to be okay.

- Sorry for being so melodramatic.

- I'm just not feeling like myself today.


P.S. Andre is GOAT. :anna


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Another Avy change I see

-Seems to have a personal matter to attend to.

-I wouldn't wish anything bad on my arch nemesis(JK I hope you sort out)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thank you. 

- I think it'll be fine.

- Loves that Naruto.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*To cheer you up

*









*









*







*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Probably isn't listening to movie soundtracks right now.

- You should change that:






- Didn't just watch a shit film with Aaron Paul in. He was so good in Breaking Bad, and now... :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Yeah he really owned that role in Breaking Bad but I couldn't care less to see him in anything else. He'll never not just be Jesse Pinkman to me.

* Oh hey that's a pretty nice sig you got there but it would look a lot better if it had some Kairi Sane.

* Fact!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I wouldn't mind seeing Anna vs. Kairi. Book it! :vince

- Is one of those crazy Kairi marks.

- She does have a killer elbow drop.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*Crazy? I'll take that as a compliment.










* That is a true dream match, book it!

* Would you be able to referee a match that day?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

** Best pic Kairi has ever taken










* Second best pic Kairi has ever taken










* Third best pic Kairi has ever taken








*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows crazy is good.

- Too many normal & boring ordinary people. :lauren

- Or you could just be socially awkward like me, that works too.










Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Is selling me on Kairi.

- :book


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably enjoyed the rep I sent to him

Told you Allison Brie has nice boobs >

Is starting to become a Kairi fan :yay*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- More IIconics spam

- There would be a Scar GIF if zrc was online right now

- Is about to receive a rep he will like :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Those reps were :cool2

- Knows Alison Brie is unbelievably hot.

- Uh oh, it's pervy hour. We should behave Mordy.










Emerald:

- Appreciates Sophie Turner.

- Knows she seems underrated in the Celebs thread. We need more Sophie Turner.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*What a grip

I may save that gif... for reasons >

Usually there is no one here at this hour, so I can be as pervy as I want :lol*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Is a good man who tags me in his Sophie Turner posts :anna

- Had to edit above post

- Is growing fond of Kairi Sane

EDIT

Mordy

- Will never tell us what Mordecay means

- Biggest pervert on the face of the Earth

- Will never get rid of the green text


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am nowhere near the biggest perv on the earth. I am the biggest perv on the thread though

Shiv alone probably surpasses me :lol

Apparently doesn't know the story about my username. Let's tell that again: There is this Wes Anderson movie called The Royal Tenenbaums, I really liked that movie. In the movie the character played by Luke Wilson had a falcon who he named Mordecai and I liked that name, so ever since I have used that nickname whenever I needed one*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Cool story

- Doesn't think he's the biggest perv on the planet

- Will watch AEW for Omega


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*And for PAC

Although Meltzer's constant shilling for the company is starting to make me dislike them

I am not even the biggest pervert on this forum, let alone the world*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Wants the IIconics not to remain as jobbers
- He'd love to see them win the tag team championship this Sunday
- Would've loved to be in my place to see them live*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Located in Hell.

- Still Jake-ing it up. roud

- Has a favorite Coop album?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Have you ever heard of a 60's band Coven?
- Now, that is SATANIC!!!
- With a hot chick as a vocalist*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Has a beautiful sig

- Will no doubt change it to some ugly photo from a horror film

- Hope he's doing okay. Keep being groovy :cool2

EDIT

Simon

- Ninja

- Would be happy if Daniel Bryan lost on Sunday

- Can speak Japanese


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- None of you are in my will.

- Should know that I'm changing my sig in 10 mins. :sadbecky

- Is gonna LOVE the WM main event.

I know all about Coven, man!


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- 



- Loves dark music
- Loves dark movies*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Aubrey is happy to be in his avatar

- Likes using Becky GIFs

- Still haunting Staples Center

EDIT

Simon

- Posted a video of a song

- Has fallen out of love with wrestling after 2017

- Likes anime better


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You ain't gotta tell me about Coven, boy!

- In fact, I almost posted some Coven here a few months ago.

- Jinx was creepy cool. :dance


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Knows I'd love to see Daniel Bryan lose his title
- Knows I don't like Bryan
- I like Orton, though*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Lives in a place where WWE goes

Got to see the Iiconics live

I am not jealous at all :side:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I saw the IIconics.

- The GF does not approve of them... 

- Thinks Anne Hathaway is groovy.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Well, you shouldn't be jealous he saw the IIconics

- You should be jealous that he saw other wrestlers who are actually stars

- Wants WWE to tour Peru

EDIT

Phantom

-









-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ninja'd.

- Loves Lauren Cohan.

- Repped me a song that was new to my ears.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I know it was new to your ears

- But was it good to your ears too?

- Received a rep he would love


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks WWE has stars :heston

I honestly would go home before the main event if Charlotte/Becky was the main event

Given the ratings, I am not alone on that :lmao*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Called me a her
Has a headache
Has a odd sense of humor


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Takes things seriously

Is not a her

He would have a hard time choosing between Kira Kosarin and Victoria Justice*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> - I know it was new to your ears
> 
> - But was it good to your ears too?
> 
> - Received a rep he would love


How did you know? I had heard the first one you sent. Admittedly, I didn't recognize the artist or the title, but I did recognize the song itself.

Yeah, it was good.

- Is this Mordy?

- Have I been ninja'd?

- Loves MEW?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is now a face apparently

- Changing alignments like The Big Show

- Personal issues resolved I guess (?)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not really. 

- But I'll deal.

- Being a heel got boring.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- I know you will 

- Would probably enjoy some Ihsahn

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably getting a good laugh at the Corey/Carmella situation

Would not cheat even if TAY made a move on him...

I hope so*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is correct in that we would not cheat

- Should know that I have actually not been following said situation much

- Between this and the twitter meltdown the other day Corey is not looking good, maybe is enjoying this


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I shall give Ihsahn a listen in a few.

- After I'm done with this episode of Lights Out.

- I wanna post Sabrina. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Would not cheat on Mrs Phantom

Would betray us all for an army of Sabrina clones

Does that include Mrs Phantom?*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom,

- You'll probably enjoy Ihsahn, he is the lead of Emperor (black metal band)

- 




- It's good stuff


Mord,

- Still laughing at Corey

- Would not cheat either even if Peyton tries to make him

- Wants the Phantom to use Peyton in his sig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ninja'd.

- I'll check it out. I used to be into metal, but I've fallen out of the loop. Still very much in love with funk, tho. :dance

- Sabrina is great.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that we haven't seen the Sabrina show yet

- Seems like it could be worth a watch

- Is very into funk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's exquisite trash. Good times










- The comic is truly exceptional, tho.










- Funk not only moves, it can re-move. Dig?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that we just found that the new Virgin Black album had come out in November last year after a 10 years hiatus (band was having personal problems)

- Can't believe it completely flew under my radar

- Went straight bandcamp to get it...they are back :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks that I would not cheat if I had a chance with Peyton

Let's just say that he is a better person than me :grin2:

May watch Sabrina. It was fun tbh, not great, but fun*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- 




- :banderas

- Watching now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Ignored me like a jobber roud

About to watch Joshi wrestling

All things Sabrina*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The two first pics :homer

The third one :lauren

Is old enough to have had a crush on Barbara Feldom*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Doctor Phantom:

- Sabrina love
- Loves witches
- Donald Duck fan

Mordecay:

*- Green man
- Likes my posts
- Should explore more music*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wants me to listen to more music

Posts in blue

Doesn't care about who cheated with whom in WWE?*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Get Smart is timeless.

- Ditto for the one true 99.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*In my country the show was called "El Super Agente 87"

My grandparent used to like it before he got dementia

He also liked those western shows like Bonanza and High Chaparral

Good night regulars, post shit that I like*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Good night

- Nobody is posting shit that you like :beckylol

- Here's something you don't like: :becky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning. 

Should know I haven't started counting votes yet. :lmao

Should get round to it really.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Started counting votes.

Knows we'll never hear the end of it from Pavo, if the Iiconics win tonight. 

Not a member of the Sunday dinner crew today.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Morning zrc.


Should know if Mandy and Sonya win tonight I'll rub it in Pavo's face forever.


Should know I'll only be watching the Chamber matches.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Better to rub that win on my face than another of the shitty pics you post

Knows that the Chamber matches are the only matches worth the time

Watches weird porn

*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got baited to this thread.


Has posted a lot in the Corey Graves/Carmella thread. :lauren


Should know I don't care about topics like that. Cheating happens so much in the industry.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I didn't got baited, I always make my first post here around this hour :shrug

I post a lot on that thread because is funny as shit

Unlike you or zrc I won't say that I am gonna gloat if my faves win because they won't*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

But in the 1% scenario that they do win you will be gloating forever. :bunk 


Should know Asuka not having a match on the card is stupid.


Should know I'm rooting for Samoa Joe in the mens Chamber match.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Like I posted on the EC thread, the IIconics chances are on negative numbers :lol.

For me a win is for them not to be the first team eliminated and, given what happened with Carmella and Naomi this week, they may end up not being the first team eliminated

I want Kofi to win for the lolz. AJ, Orton and DB are boring options, which means one of them will win*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I won't have to gloat. 

I.may spend the whole day with a smirk on my face, knowing this place imploded with Tamjax salt. But I won't gloat. 

Still think Boss n Hug are the winners though. Because of the whole Horsewomen being firsts tripe.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Carmella was the first MITB winner, Asuka was the first Royal Rumble/TLC winner, Alexa was the first RAW and SD womens champion, they give accomplishments to other women every now and then.

But yeah, Sasha and Bayley are winning, either them or TamJax

As long as my faves have a good performance I am happy with whatever*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

None of those things really matter and technically the first MITB was won by a bloke. 

Becky first SD women's
Charlotte first Raw Women's.

So yeah Sasha and Bayley first Women's Tag.

Alexa's first Raw & SD pales in comparison to Flairs first Divas, Raw, SD and NXT champ. And Flair's first PPV, Raw and Smackdown women's main event record.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Alexa/Becky Steel Cage was the first SD womens main event, Lita/Trish was the first RAW womens main event, not anything involving Charlotte.

And lol at thinking that Asuka's Rumble win doesn't matter, they will keep repeating that shit until they stop doing Womens Rumble matches

I imagine the womens EC will open the show

*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wrong Alundra/Bertha was the first Raw women's main event. Lita/Stephanie was the second. Trish/Lita was third. 

Charlotte is the first to main event Raw, Smackdown and a PPV.

Nice try though pavo.

And in the long run Asukas rumble win was pointless. Lost her Mania match and did nothing until December.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Taking me to school when it comes to women wrestling

Never heard about that Alundra match, I imagine RAW was fairly new when it happened, it just seems weird that Vince would put women on the main event in that period. Are you sure it was RAW and not other of WWE's shows?

I wonder who is the fenale wrestler with the most main event segments on RAW/SD at this point? Besides Stephanie. It has to be Bliss or Charlotte.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It was in October 95. 2 years after Raw's debut.

The first televised women's main event was in 1984. Moolah vs Wendi Richter at Brawl to End it All. 

Chyna was the first woman to main event Smackdown, but it wasn't a women's match.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Having a back and forth with Pavo. :lmao


Is a professor of women's wrestling. 


Will be getting a happy birthday from me next month.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Will get a happy birthday from me when yours rolls around again.

Having a good day?

The Pavo name seems.to have stuck :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA Sadly he'll be here next month :fuck

Doesn't change sig/avi very often

Fan of berries

ZRC

I should have never taught you that word

Your cat is gonna pay the prize

There is a town near me where they have a festivity where they eat cats and yours would be great, she would be cooked, hat and all*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know despite you, Black Cobra and Phantom crying about my sig I will keep it a little longer because CJ made it for me. :shrug I don't want his effort to go to waste. 


Knows after I'll just go back to a generic girl sig or have no sig so it's not like that option is good.


Should know berries are great on porridge and I need to go the supermarket to get some more. :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mord,

- Has already made all the preparations to storm the WWE gates should the IIconics not win the tag titles tonight

- Was ninja'd

- Is hoping Harper returns soon


Nos,

- Nina'd me

- Sent some nice rep with The Queen

- Prefers Bella to Gigi


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn't make some Monster Energy comment. :anna


Should know I'm drinking them less and less recently and preferring Coffee instead. 


Should know currently Even Flow sends me the best reps. Some beautiful women. :banderas Though I don't even know their names and I'm too lazy to ask him. :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that with Chrome they can just reverse image search to try and find the name of the picts

- Is contributing towards world peace by drinking Monster less and less

- Fellow lifetime premium member


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll send you some rare rep when I've spread some out. 

Will probably skim over the rankings results once they're done.

Probably won't vote when the Legacy Wing nominations are posted.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Made this post almost an hour ago

- Currently offline

- Probably started counting


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I enjoyed his songs.

- Should know that the first one was on a CD my former co-worker made. He used to create these weird mixes that would include songs from foreign artists. That's how I discovered Hardy. Think I like Hardy more than he did, tho.

- Located somewhere in the Balkans?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Just woke up

Hopefully feeling better

Will miss :asuka in tonight's show*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pavo! Won't be happy who's above Peyton.

Pavo! Won't be happy when she loses tonight.

Pavo! Won't be happy when she's released.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Enjoying his new word.

- Should know that I forgot about the PPV tonight. LMK if they do a Weekend at Bernie's on Asuka.

- The future Ann Thrax.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Has The Mighty Duck as their avi

- Is losing patience with how WWE has handled Asuka since the Rumble

- Recently listened to some funk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That last one has been true for most of my life. Make my funk the P-Funk!

- Galadriel fan. :lenny

-


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Appreciates the greatness of GOAT Galadriel

-









- Is a Funk Phantom...or maybe Doctor Funk?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Funky Phantom.

-









- Bloodborne fan.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Has his two joshi in the top 10.

Pavo was right, there are 2 Aussies in the top 10.

Royce ain't one of them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Already counting the votes

Rhea and Toni made it to the top 10

Alongside the usual 6, Ruby and...*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Taught zrc a new word.

- Inadvertently gave himself a new nickname.

- Is his own monster.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I already knew the Spanish word for Turkey.

Pavo just explained why they use it where he is. 

I've nearly finished counting. Just gotta rank 'em then post 'em.

Then I can get cracking on the Legacy Wing article.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Already knew "pavo."

- Mordy still inspired his nickname. It was always you, Mordy.

- Nearly finished. :dance


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Knows that I've inspired people roud

I am THAT good

Knows that I am my own worst enemy*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes you are.

The Royce might be top 15. 

Still behind quite a few, but did rake over 100 points. 

Billie managed 42 :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Counting votes like a madman

- Will open the legends thread soon

- Fan of the Mighty Galadriel (?)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

If by Galadriel you mean the elf, then yes. 

Im a fan of most things Tolkien.

Not enough to watch the biopic movie on him though.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Like Tolkien
Might like Tolkien inspired stuff
Like Babylon 5 perhaps?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Almost at the 60k points mark

- Knows this thread is one big PAVO

- Puts no info in their about me page


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This thread is great.

- Don't insult the thread.

- Banished.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Assumes that PAVO was meant as bad word

- Clearly eats no PAVO otherwise they would know it is good

- Banishing us?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I am Sorcerer Supreme of this thread!!

- YOU WILL OBEY ME!!!

- Please?

P.S. I'm not big on pavo.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Comes out with a strong game
Then asks really nicely 
Kind of undercuts yourself


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- FOOL!!

- DO NOT DISRESPECT THE SORCERER SUPREME!!!

- It makes me cry. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*IS STRONG

And sensitive :sadbecky

Not a big fan of me :darryl*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I meant the bird-meat.

- Was never my thing.

- You like MEW and Kairi. You live.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Decides who lives and dies
Or he thinks
Talks of bird meat?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've never watched Babylon 5.

Should know the rankings have pissed me off this time. Women kept disappearing.

First it was 70 listed, but only had 68 ranked. Figured the problem, then it was 69 (lol). So had to go through them all again. Fuckety fuck fuck


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Name 3 things about the above posterYi*

You should, its pretty good
The CGI is dated, but its still a fun show
Better than most modern Sci Fi


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not a fan of Sci-Fi to be honest. 

I make an exception for Farscape. 

Because Zhaan, Rygel, Chiana. (And Noranti)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Likes Farscape
Is good to do so
B5 is like Lord of the Rings and King Arthur is space. So its some good stuff too


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I made a fool of myself during our back-and-forth in the other thread.

- I've been doing that a lot lately. 

- I apologize to him.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I'm not gonna bother doing articles for the womens legacy nominations.

I'll keep them for the 4 that get put in. 

Sister Magik


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will not be doing articles.

- Posted the results.

- #2... :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Happy with number 2

I am happy with number 13

Probably didn't cared about the EC PPV, it was actually better than I expected, at least the EC matches. I will never hear the end of it from ZRC that his girls eliminated mine*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Probably pleased with the IIconics showing tonight.

-Probably unhappy they didn't win.

-Probably prefers light Brunette Peyton over dark.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I haven't repped him in some time.

- I should do that.

- Repped.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - I haven't repped him in some time.
> 
> - I should do that.
> 
> - Repped.


Appreciated.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks that I like Peyton better with the light brunetter hair color :nah2

She does look ridiculously hot regardless

One of 3 kiwis in the forum (that I know of)*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Changed his sig.

- Makes sense.

- Now on #TeamGwen. :mark

Gooble, gobble...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- The Shape of Water is jumping in their avatar

- Is hoping to finally see Asuka on SD this Tuesday

- Enjoys the fanart of their Empress


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably thinks Peyton is hotter with lighter hair

Enjoyed the CW match

Recently mentioned me*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I put the odds of seeing Asuka on Tuesday at about 0%.

Knows the EC was a terrible PPV.

Knows that's par for the course with WWE.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has an opinion on Peyton's hair.

- I do not.

- What colors are Asuka's hair today? :hmm

Tyrion:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know that I got some work stuff done instead of watching the PPV. :woo

- Does not approve of my avi.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hawkins avi :lauren

Does not care about Peyton's new hair

Cares that Asuka wasn't on the PPV today and fucking Lacey Evans was*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes!

Yes!

Yes!

Plenty more where that loss comes from.

Pavo they didn't just beat The Iiconics. They mauled them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Enjoyed seeing my girls getting mauled

At least they eliminated someone :shrug

And didn't looked too bad out there

Good night guys*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

zrc said:


> Yes!
> 
> Yes!
> 
> ...


Aren't you mad they didn't win the belts? I would be.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope. 

It was obvious they'd give them to the Pony's. So all 4 are firsts. So now they can say Flair was first Raw, Becky was first SD and Baysha were the first Tag champs. 

They got a strong showing, that's all I wanted and got it. They came out of the match looking fine, seeing as it took Nia to throw herself into a pod and all 4 to pin Tamina.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

zrc said:


> Nope.
> 
> It was obvious they'd give them to the Pony's. So all 4 are firsts. So now they can say Flair was first Raw, Becky was first SD and Baysha were the first Tag champs.
> 
> They got a strong showing, that's all I wanted and got it. They came out of the match looking fine, seeing as it took Nia to throw herself into a pod and all 4 to pin Tamina.


Well, I would be mad if I were a fan of them. 

I didn't even realize the first thing, but you're right. Sadly, that's how they do things. Not that I have a problem with the winners, I don't care. Nia and Tamina would be bad champions anyway. I just figured they'd win and then Bayley and Banks would win at WrestleMania, because Mania is where they put their bigger stars over. Had I been thinking about the first thing with Becky and Charlotte, I'd have known better but I wasn't. Regardless, I wouldn't accept that as an excuse. Be mad that your favourites aren't the first ever tag champions. That's historical. I mean, they're not the first ever womens tag champions, but they are as far as most people know, and that's how they're sold. Certainly they're the first tag champions since the division was taken seriously, which is why I consider Asuka the first Japanese womens champion in WWE even though she isn't. That old belt wasn't given the slightest bit of focus.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I imagine you aren't happy about Asuka not being there at all.

But then she has no feud at the moment.

And has barely featured on SD.

Trying to say the women's belt in the mid 90s didn't have focus? :lmao Alundra/Bertha in 95 was the first Women's raw main event. And Bull and Aja are total legends. Only problem them had was there wasn't many women actually signed. They had Blayze, Luna, Heidi Lee Morgan, Bull, Bertha and Aja. Then rotating talent from Japan because Madusa asked for it. And she still left when WCW went calling again :lmao

Technically they are first WWE tag champs. Seeing as WWE was WWF back then.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Being a Raw main event one time means nothing. Trish and Lita was a Raw main event and I don't count that title either. There's been a LOT of unimportant Raw main events. If I bothered to look through all main events in the shows history, there'd be plenty of geeks in the main event. Also, nobody was even watching in 95. Aja Kong wasn't a womens champion in WWE and Bull is not a WWE legend, she's a Japanese legend but not a WWE legend. 

Womens wrestling in WWE, to me, does not exist until around the time that Paige and Emma feuded in NXT. And I don't count the NXT womens title either. The first REAL womens title was when Charlotte won at WM 32. Before that, the womens belt was a toy.

Either way, if we're getting into the WWF/WWE argument then Asuka is the first WWE Japanese champion (and probably the last, knowing WWE) so it doesn't matter anyway. Bull can be the WWF womens champion when nobody cared. They actually ended their womens division in 1995 and didn't bring it back until late 98.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes because they were waiting for another woman as over as Blayze was. Which they got in Sable. 

You can be as blind as you like, but more people watched in 93 than they are currently. And certainly more people watched Wendi win the women's title in the 80s.

And Asuka is barely there so her title reign is forgettable at best.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

94, not 93. Also, I highly doubt that. WWE almost got put out of business during that period. 

Also, Bull won the title on an event promoted by All Japan Pro Wrestling, so she didn't even win at a WWE event. Therefore, I can discard it all I like.

And yes, Asukas title reign is forgettable, but beating the top star in WWE at the second biggest show of the year eclipses anything Bull has ever done in her career. Also, people talk about Asuka, nobody talked about Bull in 94. Nobody cared.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- may have missed me in here
- has changed his sig
- really seems to dislike becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

WF Legend :thumbsup
His sig makes mine look tame af :beckylol
Becky fan :becky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey CJ 

Wants me to eat an Ulster Fry.

Knows his tree is safe, cause he be cool.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey zrc :beckyhi
Never listens to any of my breakfast recommendations :no:
King of rankings :bow


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I do try haha.

Even if the results never get much discussion :lmao

Probably won't vote in the Legacy thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Had a back and forth with Tyrion

Doesn't care that their hippos didn't win

Posted the rankings results*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I was proud of my girls, what a performance. roud


Should know the IIconics getting 5 minutes of dominance inside the chamber was ridiculous and I was happy when the screaming geeks were eliminated. 


Should know the women's chamber surprised me and surpassed my expectations while the men's chamber underwhelmed me slightly. Kofi getting superman booking also didn't help. :no:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Uses should know a lot :hmm
Ditched that JJ sig I made him :goaway
But kept that awful Bella avi :confused


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I used it for 9 days and may go back to it at some point. :shrug


Probably didn't watch much of EC. Must have watched Becky's segment though. :lauren


Only person on here who totally shits over my avatar. :mj2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Your avatar is shit, you should use the gif you posted the other day

The IIconics got an elimination, unlike your girls, so I am happy about that

I got to admit that both Sonya and Mandy did better than I expected, so as Liv and Sarah. Peyton did ok. Only low points were Billie, Carmella and Tamina, the rest were fine.*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hasn't managed to convince his brother to let him convert their garage into a Peyton shrine :beckylol
My 2nd favourite member of the Peyton is Awesome fan group after TCHY2J 
Not a fan of Nostalgia's avi :JLC3


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Will be getting Bella Hadid rep from me next time. :beckylol


Should know Peyton and awesome don't belong in the same sentence. :lauren


Probably sick of hearing about Brexit and the Irish Border. 



Mordecay said:


> *Your avatar is shit, you should use the gif you posted the other day
> *


Yet when I first went back to it you liked it. Such a hypocrite. :hayden3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Peyton and Awesome do belong in the same sentence, unlike your girls mine were trending worldwide, for some reason people like them :shrug

I did say that your avi was great, but then I saw other Bella pics and it's shit in comparison :ciampa

Wants to get invited to the Peyton is Awesome Club*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks that means anything. :hayden3


Should know I would be able to tolerate the IIconics if they didn't scream all the time. Why do they have to do that? It's worse than Kelly Kelly back in the day. That combined with their silly comedy antics just makes me think they will always be portrayed as jokes. 


It should get to the point where Peyton gets sick of losing and snaps and turns on Billie and talks about how she was always the superior one of the team and Billie was the dead weight dragging her down. That's the only way Peyton could be taken seriously and get a push. She is the better performer of the two and has some charisma. If she got away from Billie, stopped the insane screaming and starting using good heel mannerisms instead of awful comedy behavior maybe then I would finally find her tolerable.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Trying to get me to discuss politics :woah
Threatening me with Bella rep (don't you dare)
Just got invited to the Peyton is Awesome fan group :thumbsup


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Already got sent some lovely Bella rep. :anna


Should know English food > Irish food. 


Wants me to like football. :woah


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Followed through on his threat :goaway
Knows there's not much to like when you're a Newcastle fan :sadbecky
Probably doesn't know what Becky's drinking :becky2



Nostalgia said:


> Should know English food > Irish food.


Agreed. Norn Irish food is GOAT though :aryep


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Got himself a new LD sig :bjpenn

Probably loved the rep I sent to him :anna

Should know that the day I was looking for Leanna pics to rep you I was looking for 5-10 pics to alternate, but I ended up uploading 314 to my Imgur account :lmao*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pavo 

Pavo 

Pavo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Lazy

Lazy

Lazy*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Catchphrase

- Catchphrase

- Catchphrase


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Phantom

Phantom

Phantom*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

One word things
Gimmicky
Needs to stop


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Killed the game :goaway

Probably likes Peyton as a light brunette since he prefers them blondes

Watches Doom Patrol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Digs the Bronze Age.

- Kamen Rider fan. :mark 

- Loves that Tifa.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- :bunk

- Getting Sally Hawkins rep. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Blondie 

Blondie 

Blondie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Victoria

Victoria

Victoria


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Sabrina

Sabrina

Sabrina*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Peyton

Peyton

Peyton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Taylor

- Taylor

- Taylor


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hawkins

Hawkins

Hawkins... Curt :grin2:*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows I'm a spoilsport :aryep
Didn't vote for the IIconics :bunk
Has a thing for Aussie women


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

- Broke the 3 word trend. :lol
- Has a sig that gifts all kinds of goodness :bow 
- Probably not looking forward to the end of the Prem season in the slightest.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Trying to get the thread back on track.


Sent me an invitation to join a Peyton fan thread. :bunk 


Other than Becky, doesn't have a good taste in women's wrestlers.




Chief:

Ninja'd me

Also a Becky fan

Made his WF return recently


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*CJ 

Has a dissapointing, non sexy avi :bunk

Probably agrees that Leanna's boobs>Leanna's ass

Also likes Aussie women, but prefers redheads over them

CHIEF

Prefered the Iiconics on NXT

Not a big Billie fan

Happy that Becky is being pushed

NOSTALGIA

Doesn't want to accept the invitation to the most awesome and exclusive fan group in WF :bunk

Removed his sig

Wants the IIconics to split :beckywhat*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is wrong.

- Chief digs Asuka and Kairi.

- Not a Donald Duck fan. :bunk

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Will pay.

- Sally Hawkins or Asuka?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PEYTON!!!!

Or Kairi, that would be fine as well

Maybe Olivia*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Your wish is granted.

- Long live Phantom.

- :bearer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :asuka

- :andre

-


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is now saying things about himself

- Huge Andre fan

- Is now spamming that Hardy vid


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Now?

- :hmm

-


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- May the MEW repel your AZA obsession

-









- Enjoys the Hardy one more than anything


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- MEW. :mark

- I'm out. Stay sick.

- Enjoy Françoise Hardy, the TAY of France.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The legacy thing is a hard sell. 

Won't deter me though. 

Voted


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*One of my main homies. 

Probably thought that elimination chamber by the woman was sloppy. 

Wanted to see a meltdown if Sasha/Bayley didn't win the titles. *_


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

A meltdown over that match would've been a really sad sight to see. Bayley & Sasha probably should've lost and chased until WM but WWE has to push their 4HW thing.

Anyway:

* After looking at the giant sig you've got there I see you're clearly an intelligent human and are a fan of Asuka.

* Also digs The Man

* Probably misses A.J. Lee

I do to... I do to.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hates Paige's attitude change

Happy that the IIconics got an elimination last night

Probably liked Peyton's new look*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Probably loved the IIconics dominance at the ER
- Would've been happier if they'd won the damn thing
- At least, he's happy Daniel Blueballs retained*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nah I wanted Kofi to win

Would be mad to know that the Cruserweights actually had the 2nd best match of the show

If he watched NJPW he would be a Bad Luck Fale fan*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- On ignore.

- Can't read it.

- What does it say?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Mordecay:

*- I wanted Kofi to win, actually
- Didn't bother with the Cruisershit
- I saw Bad Luck Fale jobbing to Naito even though, his arm was off the matt but the referee counted the 3, anyway???? WTF????*

Doctor Phantom:

*- Sabrina addict
- Likes pentagrams
- And other evil stuff*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Should listen to Nickelback first 2 albums

He could find some stuff he may like

Weird that Mysterio isn't on the dumpster*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Evil:

- Should know that I have a pentagram on my hand.

- Which means I'm a werewolf.

- And you thought I was a vampire... :bunk

Mordy:

- I gotta get ready soon.

- Bit is over.

- Hug.

Post Jobber Magik!! :mark


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Mordecay:

*- Rey Mysterio is actually cool. You see, he's a cruiserweight but he's not annoying.
- You see, I don't hate these guys for being small... I don't like them because they are too smarky and annoying
- Eddie Guerrero was small but awesome.*

Doctor Phantom:

*- :nice
- Is a werewolf
- And a vampire*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm also part jiangshi.

- Dislikes Mysterio.

- But he's my favorite Spider-Man villain... :darryl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, the years was rollin' by, yeah!
Heavy Metal 'n' Glitter Rock...
...had caught the public eye, yeah!
Snotty boys with lipstick on...
...was really flyin' high, yeah!
'N' then they got that Disco thing!
'N' New Wave came along!
'N' all of a sudden I thought the time...
...had come for that old song...
...we used to play in Joe's garage!
And if I am not wrong...
...you will soon be dancin' to...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Used :darryl :yay

Seeing people disliking things he enjoys makes him sad :sadbecky

Was ignoring me earlier for some unknown reason #CleaIsAJobber #MagikIsAJobber :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Lethal injection > Peyton.

- House is his favorite show.

- Thinks Nickelback's first two albums were great.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Actually I don't think Nickelback first two albums were all great

ButI think those have some stuff Simon may like since it was more rock and less, how can I say it? "mainstream"?

Vomited in rage at the pic I posted recently*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bands Mordy Should Listen to Instead of Nickelback:

- Pink Floyd 

- New York Dolls

- The Sonics

TO BE CONTINUED!!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Today I listened to:

Rammstein
The Cure
The Who


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Today I listened to

Nickelback
Keane
Pearl Jam*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bands/Artists Mordy Should Listen to Instead of Nickelback:

- B.B. King

- Roxy Music

- Heart

THIS WILL CONTINUE.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Doesn't talk to Mordy, anymore
- Have you noticed how evil Dr. Robotnik on Sonic SatAM?
- Makes the video game version feel like a care bear*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks Eddie is awesome

Should know that Phantom and I are on speaking terms again

Probably has listened to some of the artist Phantom has mentioned in this thread

Good night guys*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Pavo.

Wrote in green.

I didn't readit. But he probably said goodnight.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He did.

- Listened to some good stuff today.

- Knows that MORDY IS STILL HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- MAYU IWATANI IS AN INTERNATIONAL TREASURE.

-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097728387714473984
- Happy Birthday, Champ. roud


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Hoping to see Asuka on SmackDown tomorrow

- Sabrina sig

- Likes Mayu Iwatani


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Killed the thread

Not currently online

Should change sig, it's outdated af*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has no user title. :hmm It looks weird.

- Probably glad he doesn't have one. :beckylol

- Has a cute avatar of Peyton wearing a Friends shirt


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Peyton loves Friends










She stole the show with her new look :homer










Probably already watched the Elimination Chamber

*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I did, it was boring as fuck.

- Knows the Road to WrestleMania is all complete filler :lauren

- Peyton looked hot though :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Headliner deleted all user titles for non-premiums while he comes up with some new ones.


Found EC boring as fuck. Must have watched the full show then. :lauren I only watched the two chamber matches and enjoyed them. 


Is finding it a little tough lately without his PS4.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TFW

I mean, their main focus in the RTWM are :becky and :rollins, no wonder is boring af :lmao

The Mens EC and the pre show match were the best matches of the show

Should watch Tozawa/Murphy if he hasn't

NOSTALGIA

A ninja and a jobber

Still not using sexy Bella stuff :bunk

Probably aprooves my new avi*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Only cares about sexy pics because he's a perv.



Should know I don't care about your avatar. 


It's small and irrelevant, like you. :beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is lacking a video of the fat samoans destroying the kangaroos

Doesn't care

Probably found funny that they let Tamina cut a promo live last night*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posted an enjoyable moment from the chamber match


Should know I also enjoyed this:













If both teams stick around and one of them eventually turns I would like to see a Sonya and Mandy vs Riott Squad feud.



Mordy: 

Ninja'd me.

Was happy the IIconics got an elimination. 

Happy with Peyton's new hair colour. No surprise there.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Sonya/Mandy vs the Riotts, talk about a feud people wouldn't give a fuck about

Sonya spear is pretty good, I give her that, she should use that as finisher instead of her botched Shouten Kai :shrug

Actually I like Peyton with darker hair better, but she is ridiculously hot regardless*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm ignoring Pavo from now on. His blind bullshit is just trash at this point. 

Thread needs more Nostalgia. Especially when discussing Manya (or Sandy lol) and The Squad.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I know Tamina is not samoan, just as I know Nia is from Australia, that doesn't mean shit.

Likes to talk about teams without any sort of charisma

Created a thread where people are barely participating*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably doesn't agree that the thread needs more Nostalgia. :cool2


Should know that you have twice as many posts than me in this thread so unfortunately for zrc he's more likely to see your posts than mine.


Should know I'm not sure how the Pavo thing started. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Phantom posted one day that I have never been called turkey before, I told him that I have, because turkey (pavo in spanish) is used as insult here, to call a person dumb or slow

I wish the thread had more CJ or TFW instead of Nostalgia, but what can one do? :lol

Wishes that Sonya and Mandy win a n1 contenders match tonight and they should, so they challenge Sasha and Bayley at Fastlane and my girls can challenge at Mania and win the title there :grin2:*


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Totally biased when it comes to Tye Dillinger

Loves Aussie women like I do

Quite decent bloke


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Lives in France apparently

I think he is not from France though

Recently asked a question on the Peyton thread*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Lives in Peru.

- Should come to the UK. There's nothing like being called a cunt.

- Probably :eyeroll when the IIconic's got eliminated


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Anna Kendrick lover
- Watches all he shows
- Using binoculars*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Joined nearly 13 years ago.

Had a bunch of usernames.

Played GTA V.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Probably very much enjoyed seeing Nia & Tamina toss the other women around the chamber.

- Probably laughed at them eliminating the IIconics.

- Was most likely not surprised by the result.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Everyone except Mordy laughed when they eliminated the IIconics

- Enjoyed Becky beating up both of her rivals

- Probably happy with the result of the Women's Tag Team Championships match at EC


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I enjoy seeing Becky beat people up










- Knows Mordy will probably get triggered over a Becky gif being posted. :lauren

- Thinks I'm happy with the result. Ew. I haven't liked Sasha & Bayley in years. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*EMERALD

I did laughed when the IIconics got eliminated, they are at their best when they get destroyed, they are such good heels that people enjoy when they get their asses kicked

Hoping for AJ/Orton at Mania after the recent developments about it

Hoping that Becky appears tonight despite being suspended :lauren

TFW

Not happy with the first women tag champs in over 20 years

Probably would have liked to see Sonya and Mandy winning since they looked good in the match

Hell, he may even would have liked the IIconics over them*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Probably surprised his favourites got to eliminate a team

- Must've made his day

- Probably still smiling from ear to ear that they weren't the first team eliminated


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Got TFW'd.

- Can't get rid of Becky even when she's suspended :becky2

- Probably satisfied with the IIconics performance all things considered. They got an elimination (that pin was pretty nice), and I thought they had one of their best showings yet in terms of ring work.

Emerald:

- Gave me some sweet karma for being a ninja to Mordy.

- Should know Sasha & Bayley were one of my last choices I'd like to see win, they were just ahead of Nia & Tamina.

- Most likely missed Charlotte.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Speaking of suspended guess who's Twitter got suspended. :lmao



The irony that I may of played some part in that. 



Should know her Instagram is still up though. :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Let me guess. You were rooting for Fire and Desire.

- Please don't say it was the IIconics

- Happy Bryan retained

EDIT

Nostalgia

- Happy Sonya had an impressive showing at EC

- Would love Sonya vs Asuka at WM

- Sends me great rep :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- DJ. :lmao

- Gets butterflies from this girl he's speaking with online.










- Knows I need to get a move on & meet a girl already. Been single for too long. :lauren

GOD DAMN YOU EMERALD

- Needs to stop posting at the same time as me.

- I still love him though.

- I was rooting for Mandy & Sonya. Although, I knew they'd lose.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Definitely needs to get a girl. You don't want to be single for 10 years like Mordy. :beckylol 


Posted the word anxiety in the first word thread which made me think of you. 


Is hoping the WWE product improves.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nearly ninja'd me.

- Knew someone would.

- James Brown fan?

Hi, Anna. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Burying Mordy. :lol Poor guy.

- Should know I'm not far off, which is scary. It's been like 5-6 years since I was at College and had a girlfriend. God damn.

- Knows I'm a big ball of anxiety :lauren

Edit:

- Hi Aubrey.

- I hope you're well today my sweet.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Getting ninja'd

Is out of shape here :lol

Liked the IIconics performance at EC :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- My heart's still beating and I have all of my limbs. It's a good day.

- Exploring the real world.

- Ditto. This is a cameo.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Worships Peyton.

- Knows that I haven't said that in some time, so I get to use it. :dance


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Should check Peyton's latest post on IG

Should know that I probably should stop worshipping her after that

Is happy to be alive :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks I'm going to check Peyton's IG post.

- Okey-dokey.

- But you have to read a Doctor Strange comic if I do. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Send me a link and I will :shrug

Hopefully I understand everything, there are some comic book words in english I don't understand :lol

A deal is a deal :anna*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I won't be checking Peyton's IG. 


Wants people to be bored out of their minds reading Doctor Strange comics. :bunk 


May or may not be tired.




Mordy: 

Ninja'd me

Is a pavo 

Happy I won't be talking about 'that' person again.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- More stressed than tired. 

- But nothing bad. 

- Knows I'm going to post Doc Strange comics here now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably already checked what I told him

It's a weird day

Is gonna post Strange comics*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I can't look for comics now...

- ...but here's my post from the comics thread:

- Salutations from the world of the weird! Doctor Strange has always been my favorite superhero, and I would like to share some of the master mage's mightiest mystic exploits with you wonderful posters! Respectfully submitted for your approval, the very first appearance of Doctor Stephen Vincent Strange, originally published in _Strange Tales #110_!

Stay Strange!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I will check it as soon as I turn on my laptop :anna

My phone's screen is too small to read it

Has no comments about what I told him*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom,

- Spamming Strange comics of Doctor Strange

- It says "THE END" but we know that's not really the case

- Will always bargain for more comics

Mord,

- Also a fan of comics like The Phantom?

- Is hoping the IIconics show up tonight

- We'd like to see some Peyton too


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Probably very much enjoyed seeing Nia & Tamina toss the other women around the chamber.
> 
> - Probably laughed at them eliminating the IIconics.
> 
> - Was most likely not surprised by the result.


Right on all three counts.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- What? Her lover?

- They look happy, I guess...

- MORE STRANGE COMING SOON!!!!

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- A good brother.

- Should know that I just read some X-Men. :woo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Was ninja'd

- Appreciates the POWER of GRIMES (?)

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'll listen to it later. :anna

- You kids and your devil music...

- Has heard this devil music?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*DOLORIAN

Peyton is growing on him :bjpenn

If she gets blonder he will like her more :beckylol

Hopes for an appereance of the Man and the Queen

PHANTOM

That pic was weird tbh, given how private they are

Posting music too

Ninja'd me*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Killed the thread like the jobber he is :gtfo

Has been feeling weird today

fpalm at seeing Asuka losing clean-ish to Mandy*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Feels weird... probably not the good kind of weird.

- Hope he feels better soon.

- Should know that I started a new Sinister Six. :dance


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The stupid kind of weird

Should know that his best wishes are highly appreciated :anna

Still mad that they made Asuka look like a geek in her return*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's why the new Sinister Six was formed. :woo

- I didn't watch it... but I don't think I need to.

- REVENGE AGAINST HUMANITY.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is gonna rebel against humanity

With an army of Kiernan Shipka clones

Should know that I probably should leave before Zrc wakes up and starts ignoring me again, besides, God knows that I need a good night of sleep after today, hopefully I get one, but I usually don't sleep well when I am feeling like I feel right now

Good night you lovely Sister Magik*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Probably awake now.

- Killed the thread, :sadbecky

- Should listen to P-Funk instead of Nickelback. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not surprised Mordy killed the thread again.


Should know I've been posting more in the WWE section lately. :side:


Hated Mandy beating Asuka.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- May not have hated Mandy beating Asuka

- Plays the Keep a word, Change a word game

- Liked 2000s TNA


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hi, ef. :beckyhi

- Will not join my Sinister Six. :sadbecky

- Will probably watch Whiskey Cavalier.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I bought summer berry vodka today. 

Saving it for my birthday. 

Day 52 sober xD


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- I've been out of the loop 

- What's Sinister Six?

- Is that your faction?

EDIT

zrc

- :beckyhi

- Good going

- When is your birthday?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

2 weeks Saturday. (9th March)

The number will remain 29.

Going out with the clan, but fuck paying bar prices. I'll get pissed beforehand and buy only zero sprite all night.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi, zrc. :beckyhi

- A team of flagitious fiends seeking revenge against WWE for not letting Asuka win every match.

- I'm Mysterio.

-









- Hello again, zrc. :beckyhi

- Still sober. :mark

- Fighting the system. roud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Oh that? I would let Asuka win every match, except against Peyton and Kairi

Was posting Godzilla gifs

Still mad at yesterday results*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Asuka didn't exactly come out of it looking like a bed of roses.

I've been watching Tamjax killing Bilton for the past three days.

Never gets old watching them hair whip them into the chains.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Would have Peyton beat Asuka. :bunk

- Enemy of the Sinister Six.

-









zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- That Asuka match was bad and I hated it. 

- Tamjax sounds like an awesome cyborg.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I get the feeling Asuka will be sent to Raw after WM. 

Always makes me laugh when people have a list of raw guys they want on Smackdown.

Then a year later they want the same folks sent back to Raw. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Likes to see my girls mauled

They are great heels, people enjoy to see them get beat up, they are doing their job right :anna

Should know that I totally expect Peyton to get buried now that Tye asked for his release, they will job her out, take her off tv and off live shows... wait, they already have done that, nevermind*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- They are not doing their jobs right

- They have go away heat from some of the regulars in this thread

- If Peyton goes to AEW with Tye, she will be.............a jobber


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Becky also has go away heat with some people on the forum, Charlotte even more, does that mean anything? 

Have you seen AEW womens division? She would be one of the top girls by default, since they don't have anyone

What's the job of a heel? Getting a babyface over when he/she destroys him. People cheers when they get destroyed, ergo, they are doing their job :shrug*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Their jobs are too cut annoying promos then stink up the ring with their "skills".

But then same can be said for Tamjax. Only difference is at least Tamjax look legit. And not lil Aussie Barbie's. 

Best thing for the Royce is her going with Tye. Because she has no bright future in the E. They're like fifth in line for the belts. And once those 4 above have won them, they'll probably be even further down the list if Sky Pirates and some NXT peeps are paired up (like Mia and Lane)

Must admit stick Peyton in AEW, I can watch Aja back fist her into oblivion on repeat.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes zero sprite.


It's good stuff, tastes just the real thing. I first tried it on a EasyJet flight and I was impressed. :lmao


Is no longer ignoring Pavo.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Zero Sprite is great.

They've got a new one with cucumber, but not sure I'll like it.

Should know I only bought Zero Sprite whilst it was £1 for 2ltrs. Once it goes back to £1.89 it can FCK off :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Zero Sprite ain't bad.

- I also love that Coke Zero.

- Doesn't like cola.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc

- Initially said Flair was going to end up 6th but his projection was wrong

- Probably surprised Banks toppled Sane to enter the top 5

- Voted for TamJax

EDIT

Phantom

- Should know I don't drink any carbonated drinks

- Although sometimes I make an exception for Sprite

- I will not be joining The Sinister Six full-time because Asuka should lose to Charlynch always. I can join in when she loses to Mandy Rose on a random SmackDown episode though. That's nonsense.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Never liked cola.

I'll take a home made smoothie over anything though. 

Had a mango, papaya and passion fruit one this morning. The Asian food market is great for exotic fruits.

Banks is a strange one. She goes up and down the top 10 more times than Kelly Kelly said "what's a DDT?" Her career is inconsistent and her ranking reflects it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I certainly was.

- But I guess Sasha just had a big PPV match.

- Likes tattooed ladies.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Smoothies are the best.

- Zinged his nemesis, Double K.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I used to do a little sketch thing called "Let's be frank, Barbie Blank!"

Soda wise Asda do a mango crush drink that's sugar free and delish (and only 44p). Used to mix it with Peach Schnapps. 

Was never one for Cola, used to drink Tango a lot.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Has been here over 7 years :O

Has a three letter username

Is online now :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Who are the horror monsters of today?

- I'm asking zrc...

- ...but anyone can answer.


I need opinions.

Oak:

- Ninja'd me.

- First time I've seen this poster. :beckyhi

- :becky fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

I also don't like soda, cola or that stuff, juices or water >>>

Already bought alcohol for his birthday

Forever 29

PHANTOM

Ninja'd me

I don't watch horror movies

Annabelle?*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Who are the horror monsters of today?
> 
> - I'm asking zrc...
> 
> ...


Only two I recognise are Jacob Goodnight and Victor Crowley. At a push I'd add the Firefly's. Though they're quite old now.

Any other monsters are just reworkings of old ones.

The "monster" age is pretty much dead. And the paranormal took over for a while, but that's almost dead too. 


Mord 

Lover of Royce.
Writes in green.
He's like the little brother I never had, or wanted. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

zrc said:


> He's like the little brother I never had, *or wanted*. :lmao


*My older brother says the same about me :grin2:

Has his birthday in a couple of weeks

He probably will be too drunk to post the day after*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its highly likely I'll be drunk after my a sip of Echo Falls summer berry vodka. After so long without drinking it'll go straight to my head.

It'll also be difficult as I fast on a weekend. 

I wuv you really Mordypie.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Talking about birthdays, yesterday was my aunt's birthday, which was the last birthday on my family for a while.

All the people in my family that I am close to have their birthdays between November and February

I wuv you zrc, despite ignoring me and shitting on my fave most of the time :lol *


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I've been getting some interesting answers. Thank you, zrc.

- Wuvs Mordypie.

- I wuv him.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Wuv him, too.

- Knows I'll post Kate Micucci later. :woo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*We all wuv the Phantom

We don't love Micucci

But we now tolerate her :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Micucci is cool

- It's Royce that we all tolerate for The Pavo

- Invisible


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Kate Micucci IS cool.

- Her train set was really cool.










- See?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I can't see her train set

Should know that I love my new sig

Her second Micucci pic in his previous post :bjpenn. The other two :goaway*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Take her word for it.

- You know what would be a far-out sig?

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Use that as a sig if you want, I am not

I may change it to this eventually though










:homer*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This isn't his sig:

-









- :bunk


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves turkeys
- Into Italian chicks
- And Japanese*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Finally rep'd me for the first time in a thousand years.

-Dont ever stop changing your Avy.....

-Makes me run out of things to say.

Edit.

-Rarely see him around.

-Blue font.

-Yep.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

New to the thread
Might have made the T Virus
Named after AJ's finisher


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got ninja'd.

- Knows I see some regulars.

- Too bad I'm leaving.

POST MAGIK. :mark

virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- He's not new, v.

- He was one of my first buddies in the games section.

POST MAGIK. :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Loves Asuka in all her forms

- Appreciates the greatness of Meowri as Asuka (?)

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posted someone cosplaying as Asuka from Evangelion
Who looks really fake
Its sort of creepy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably considers me creepy as well

Does like the pics on my sig though

Finds Cathy Kelley very pretty*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Actually has a decent sig for once

- Much better than the previous ones

- Is still an SPO


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

More active again
Always likes my pics
Appreciate


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Emerald,

- Is happy with Charlynch taking over the Mania main event

- Is really looking forward to Ric's Birthday celebration next week

- Was probably hoping for Orton or Styles to face Bryan at Fastlane


virus,

- Got freaked out by Evilcat

- Thinks it is a meme...it is not

- Super Supergirl fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*EMERALD

Every Peyton sig is better than any other sig here :shrug

Actually likes this one :wtf

Hopes that they save AJ/Orton for Mania and they don't blow the load early and have it at Fastlane fpalm

NIGHT NINJAS

VIRUS

Doesn't know every meme out there

Appreciate good pics

Give me a minute

DOLORIAN

Likes blonde Peyton

Posting creepy memes

Caleed me r:rude recently*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No one is pointing out the avatar
Its adorable
Though Friends is kind of lame


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not a fan of Friends :lauren

Likes the avi too roud

Should check his reps :anna*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I did check
Thanks
Friends to me just didn't age that well. Still better than any of the sitcoms now though


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks current sitcoms suck

Likes them blondes

Probably likes Peyton more now

Good night*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodnight.

- Kate great.

- MEW as well.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wants people to post Magik
Here








Votes Popeye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Throwback Thursday


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

zrc said:


>



Memories. :banderas



Good morning zrc.



Should know it's a rainy morning down here on the coast.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning brother.

Not so bad here, suns out and its currently 14c. 

Nostalgia just got nostalgic.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Probably still enjoying 2K19.

-Sounds like daytime over where he is while it's a shitty hot night over here.

-Unfazed Nia/Tamina fan.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Absolutely I'm an unfazed Tamjax fan. )

It is currently 9:44am so sure its day time.

I still play 2k19, thought it has its faults its still my favourite since '13. Mostly make CAWs of missing peeps at this point, ready for the announcement of 2k20.


More throwbacks


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I remember a girl at school having one of these, and she'd always aim it at people. The plastic came sharp.









The local shop used to have the stickers from these crammed all over the till. I used to pick up a couple with tuck money then spend the rest in the arcade at the back of the store. 










Nothing pissed me off more than opening a packet of crisps to find a tazo I already had.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*We actually got tazos too here lol

They didn't came in crisps, but in Cheetos

The best ones were the Pokemon ones, we trade them in School. There were some that were fucking rare like Jynx or Articuno, people got decent money if they had more than one of those*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cheetos are crisps -.-

Remember I had all the Star Wars, Looney Tunes and Pokemon ones. 

I don't think folks realise how great the 90s were for Kids. We didn't need 5,000 gadgets either. Just needed a couple toys and the power of our imaginations.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I thought crisps were cookies, a Twitter friend that I have in England told me that is how they called there :shrug

You are right about the 90s. I remember that my brother, who likes to draw, made these drawings of the characters from tv cartoon called Flint, the time detective and gave them to me and I used to play with them like if they were wrestlers, I spent hours doing that, it was awesome

Also, when Yu-Gi-Oh came out it took a while for people to start selling the cards here, so he drew the cards as well, we made tournaments in my high school with those, it was great*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The Aurora monster kits were the best, man.

-









- Still have some of 'em, including this beauty:










That prisoner... :banderas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope crisps are potato chips Pavo. 

I have the Dracula one Phantom ?

Also collected the horror classic collection. Stopped once I'd gotten the Firefly lot. Not sure if there were any more after them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Tell that to my british friend

Trying to sell the Legacy Awards to the WF masses

Posted a pic the great cartoons of the 90s*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You put together an Aurora model kit?

- Or was it preassembled?

- Did you ever own one of these guys?










Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- MEW great.

- I'll send him MEW. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Was already assembled. Bought it in a car boot sale. 

Wanted a Drac to go with my Spaulding, Leatherface, Jason, Freddy, Ash, Hannibal & Jigsaw. 

I guess they're worth a bit now.
I didn't have that Freddy, only had a Baby from Dinosaurs, wrestling figures and ones from Disney happy meals back then. I ended up with the Cult Classic Hall of Fame Freddy.

I mostly played with printed out pictures of the WWF roster from their website and sat behind the couch booking my own matches. Probably why I love TEW so Much.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Other companies started manufacturing them after Aurora went out of business.

- Original Aurora models go for quite a bit, tho.

- I should post pictures of the monster room...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Just checked my boxed HOF horror figures go for almost £200 each :lmao

Then again, if I see loads online then they're clearly not selling. 

Always a collector for garbage though.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- They generally don't sell for that much.

- Great figures, tho. :banderas

- Did/do you collect Movie Maniacs?










Those were a miracle when they came out. :banderas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope. Didn't start collecting (other than X-Men figures) until the past decade. 

And then it was only the odd figures of things I like. 

Like I got Lorne and Illyria figures in the Angel set, had absolutely no interest in the others.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I also go after the characters/things that I dig.

- I've traded rare figures I had no attachment to for less valuable ones of characters I adore.

- These days, I'm mostly in it for the love of it.

So many Phantoms and Stranges. Lots of Mothra as well.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Avid action figure collector

- Rocking that Pussycat avi

- Fears EvilCat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Incorrect on that last one.

- I fear no meme.

- Is obsessed with that EvilCat jive.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Fears nobody

- Except memories of WM 34 :woo

- Randy Savage fan


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom,

-









- We will take your word for it

- Will now think we support AZA


emerald,

- Probably not a fan of Kofi calling Orton stupid

- Is always on fire

- Part of the great invisible club


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :O

- :O :O :O :O

-









Supports AZA.

That's what I think.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is still raging over Asuka losing to Mandy

- Has perfectly valid reasons to do so

- Like me is hoping that the rumors of Asuka facing Evans at Mania are not true

#JusticeForTheEmpress


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Don't know if :beckylol or fpalm at the thought of Lacey being one of the top women on the company

EvilCat fan

Tuned out SD after the Charlotte appereance*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Definitely supports Aubrey now. :woo

-Trying to angry up my blood. :lauren

-Doesn't hate that Françoise Hardy?


Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Beautiful human being.

- Friends fan.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- I never hated Hardy

- AZA is not an ally tho

- He rather not talk about Asuka right now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- FRAN is an ally, tho? :mark

- Should tell me what that EvilCat thing is...

- I'm leaving. Post FRAN. :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Yes, Hardy is an ally specially as she inspires Taylor's style

- You'll have to buy the next issue of the comic to find out what EvilCat is 

- Is leaving for the moment


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't like DB

Doesn't like AZA

Is PEY an ally now? *


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- PEY is bargaining 

- Wants to trap everyone inside the Venus Fly Trap

- Probably listened to Nickelback recently


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Looking forward to Raw :woo

- TAY fan

- Wasn't happy with Asuka's loss


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

What's to look forward to on Raw?

I fell asleep during Sasha and Bayley boring me to death, with the usual "struggle" promo crap. 

I don't care how you fought for this and that, just fucking wrestle.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I'm looking forward to the Ric Flair segment

- Should be a good one with CF, BL and RR getting involved

- Wants to see more TamJax vs IIconics squashing in the future


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Only wants the wrestling.

- Angel fan.

- Digs Farscape.

ef:

- Ninja'd me.

- Excited for RAW.

- Reps me music. :anna

Girl wants to see a movie. Lego Movie or the Paige thing?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- There is only one right answer

- aige


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It has a 93% on Rotten Tomatoes.

- People actually like it...

- I'll text her.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is gonna watch the Paige movie

Will tell us how good (or bad) it is :anna

First LEGO movie was overrated as hell imo, so I also would have told you to go watch the Paige movie*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I saw the original documentary. No desire to see a shit acting version with Z listers... And a rock cameo.

Its not a great story in the first place.

Spoilt brat thinks she's outgrown her shit town, gets spotted, signs with the E. The end.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- She just suggested Happy Death Day 2.

- Still Paige?

- Comment below!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Go see Death Day 2.

You'd enjoy it more than the other 2 visual holocausts.

I watched a movie earlier with King Kong Bundy in it. Not a clue what its called.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Moving with Richard Pryor?

- I'll update you guys when we make our decision. 

- The suspense must be terrible for you...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yep that's the one (Pryor)

Shame he dropped out of Daredevil. He would've been great as Kingpin.

Though MCD did a great job too (RIP)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

:nah2

I hate horror movies, so I would say no Happy Death day 2

Go watch one of the Oscar nominated movies if you haven't, since the ceremony is this Sunday

ZRC

Not planning on watching the Paige movie

The documentary was decent though :shrug

And I wouldn't consider Lena Headey a Z lister*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I would. 

Bunch of no names, the lot of 'em. 

Film stinks of The Rock wanting to do it, so the E leaned over and kissed his ass.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Happy Death Day 2U.

- That's the winner.

- No Paige for me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know we are about to listen to that other Hardy album

- Should also know that EvilCat is from parts unknown (an AI posted it on twitter, thats all we know)

- Is waiting for New Mutants


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Omnipotent Foes of Doctor Strange:

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Will be waiting till the twelfth of never for the New Mutants movie.

I'll be waiting just as long to see a Badass Storm. 

Should know I'm looking forward to the rumoured X-Men cartoon on the way. What would be even better is if it continued the GOAT cartoon.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Which one is the GOAT X-men cartoon? The 90's one?

Probably went to sleep already

Watches the TamJax Connection destroying the IIconics on repeat*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Obviously doesn't like the thought of Nia/Tam squashing his precious IIconics.

-Probably hoping either one wins the women's battle royal on the kickoff.

-Has respectable disagreements with Bex fans.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has left Umbrella.

- Feelin' optimistic.

- Probably the biggest Naruto fan in these parts.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Has turned the Pussycats into a one girl band

- Knows EvilCat cannot be defeated

- Should know we listened to the Hardy album earlier today


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Listened to Hardy.

- Thoughts?

- Knows I will slay EvilCat. :fact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wants as many people as possible to listen to Hardy

Wants at least the same amount of people who have heard Nickelback to hear Hardy's songs

Hardy... Jeff Hardy :grin2:*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is always trying to Feed the Machine

- Is not a fan of The Bex

- Finds her fanbase unbearable


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So...

- Thoughts?

- YOU CANNOT HIDE FROM ME.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Actually he can hide from you

He just have to use invisible mode

And he kinda does that already*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom,

- Me? Hiding? Nah...

- You are the one running from EvilCat trying to bargain your way out of this

- La Question was fine, but none of the songs really grabbed me. It is a short album too.

Mord,

- Can see invisible users

- Hoping PEY has something to do at Fastlane

- Would likely see Total Divas if she joined


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*She will do something at Fastlane

She probably will be eating while she watches the show

Most likely at her home*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I can see all of you...

- Always.

- MEW great.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Sees everything

Is the Watcher of the thread

I am going to sleep, post Peyton, MEW, Olivia or Kairi

Good night*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Okey Dokey.

-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*This thread not as active as it used to

Even the regulars are getting bored

Or they are getting better nights of sleep :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Won't admit Phantom killed the thread with his silly gifs. 


Doesn't have GOD tier rep status like me.


Have some pics of your favourite tag team.



















:cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Those are not the IIconics

Or the Sky Pirates

Or Sasha/Bayley*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I like one of those.

- Actually, I like one half of one of those.

- I like Kairi.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Posted MEW :mark

- Still doesn't have her as a favorite tho

- Continues the endless Pussycat drum solo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I had her as a favorite.

- She was replaced by miraculous Magik...

- ...who was replaced with kourageous Kairi.

I can't please everyone.... :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is sad that he can't please everyone

- Maybe in another universe, MEW is in his favourites list

- Hopefully, Lauren, Lilly and Miz are in it too


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is really looking forward to RAW next week

- Has a nice pict in his sig

- Enjoyed the Francoise Hardy songs The Phantom shared


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No to all of those.

- They're great... but favorites?

- TBH MEW didn't feel right...

D:

- Ninja'd me.

- Giving EvilCat a mega-push... :lauren

- Fan of The VVitch.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Different universe, different Phantom, different favourites :shrug

- Got ninja'd by D

- Likes one half of the Sky Pirates


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I am intimately acquainted with every known Phantom.

- None of them have that favorites list.

- Some love Becky, tho. :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Some love Becky, tho. :lauren


- They are the good Phantoms

- Decided not to watch the aige movie?

- Wishes there would be a movie made about Asuka


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Booked a cool ending with Randy Orton busting up Brock Lesnar as revenge for Summerslam 2016 after an RKO outta nowhere :clap
- Booked Becky Lynch to retain her Women’s title :drose
- Booked Cody Rhodes to win the Intercontinental title by beating Andrade after answering an open challenge, AND booked him to make it into the Final 3 in his rumble match :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is on board with the Queen being added to the Mania match \m/










- Not a regular on this thread...welcome!

- Hopefully they stick around


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm a good Phantom... :sadbecky

- We saw Happy Death Day 2U. It was a high-concept science fiction comedy.... wasn't expecting that.

- I want Asuka to be the new El Santo.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

More Asuka.

Pass.

Bye.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thanks for that.

- Goodbye.

- Have a good day.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wants Asuka as a movie star :lauren

Thinks he knows all the Phantoms

Some probably are IIconics fans :mark:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Mordegloom.

Can't go a single post without mentioning Skippy the Bush Kangaroo and her transgender friend. 

Should know they joined the new WCW in TEW when I fired them :lmao 
They lost their first match to Awesome Kong and ODB.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I want more wrestler vs. monster movies, dammit!

- That trend needs to come back.

- Rhea Ripley Against Freddy Krueger: Showdown in Dreamland :banderas

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Fired the IIconics.

-Should know that she didn't like Happy Death Day 2U. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rhea: Welcome to the real nightmare... Bitch!

*grabs hold of Freddy and hits him with the Riptide before slamming him into the furnace*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM 

Lives in the 60's

Probably was born before that

Wants wrestler vs monster movies

ZRC

Rhea could be a good badass chick who fights a monster

Peyton can be the hot chick who gets killed

Did I misuderstand or did he called Billie transgender? :wtf*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was turtled.

- Will edit.

- Peyton Royce Meets The Killer Shrews?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mord,

- Appreciates the greatness of The Nightmare (?)

- Wants PEY killed in this fantasy monster vs wrestler movie...

- Rocking PEY with the new hair in their avi


Phantom,

- Ninja :rude

- Wants me to adore Hardy

- Hoping Asuka squashes Mandy at Fastlane


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got turtled 

In time, all will ride the Riptide.

But everyone get off theSexy Shane bus. He's mine!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm riding the Riptide. :dance

- Peyton doesn't die in my film; Peyton becomes the queen of the Killer Shrews.

- Charlotte Flair and Becky Lynch vs. The Astro-Werewolf?

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know that I'm off that bus. :anna

- Victoria Conquers the Vampires?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Charlynch vs everyone, I like it

- Asuka and Kairi vs EvilCat (?)

- Fellow Nightmare fan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good.

I'd be outside that bus like the Creeper in Jeepers 2. :lmao

Should know I once wrote a story of the WWE women being like X-Men :lmao. Victoria controlled spiders.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- EvilCat is not in my cinematic universe.

- Asuka and Frankenstein Save Christmas.

- Kairi Sane in The Mummy's Pancreas.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- I'll bring pizza pockets and cheer you on.

- I'd read that comic.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I dunno what this cat crap is. Nor care to. 

Dana, Pey, Bill aren't in my cinematic universe. 

Alicia Fox can have a cameo as a crazy bitch trying to kill Kairi on the seven seas.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't know EvilCat. roud

- I'm jealous of him.

- Should leave this thread before D posts the gif...


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

- So much talk about "EvilCat" when nobody so much as blinked an eye when I first posted him on January 4th...








[/QUOTE][/IMG]


- Random second thing

- Random third thing


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Likes cats

Likes Alice in Wonderland

Likes Young Justice?*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Has a Double Peyton in his sig

- Closing in on 98k points

- Has probably seen Nickelback live


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Cat:

- Proud of that. :bunk

- Didn't post EvilCat IN EVERY THREAD AND MY TIMELINE THE WAY D DID. :lauren

- That reminds me of a thing Clea did.

D:

- Ninja'd me.

- Speak of the Devil...

- Should love F. Hardy more. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Some one say cat?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

Hates cats

Except for ZRC's 

Is he a dog person?*



Dolorian said:


> Has probably seen Nickelback live


*They have never come to Peru :sadbecky

ZRC

Didn't posted Catdog :lauren

Or Garfield :goaway

Or his cat :gtfo*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Those cats are great.

- Red Dwarf. :lenny

- I even dig The Kat. :anna

Mordy:

- Ninja'd.

- I LOVE cats, especially my dear Reptilicus. 

- EvilCat can blow, tho.

It's memes that can go away.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Loves cats :lauren

Should love dogs more :anna

Supports jobbers like me, just not in wrestling roud*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

People can say what they want about how shit her reign was, but The Kat was over as fuck. Folks then didn't want 20 minute matches they wanted tits on show and she gave them it.

Her bubble wrap bikini at the Rumble 2000! :lmao

Garfield was too obvious a cat choice. So was Cat in the Hat, but the other option was my cat again :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Thinks their car is a car :beckywhat

- ^ Not a fan of The Bex (?)

- Loves The Nightmare


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I thought the first TAY album was cute.

- Gave FRAN a try.

- She wasn't for them, but I'm fine with that. :anna


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* I see you mentioning the Fran a lot in this section I might have to give her a listen.

* Has Seven Little Coffins.

* Is probably saving one for EvilCat.

:beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Still hasn't posted Peyton in his rotation of sigs

Probably mad at seeing Asuka being treated like a geek

We can be sad together if you want*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Expects other users to put up Peyton sigs :beckylol

- Doesn't want IIconics to split

- Supports one half of the Sky Pirates


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- A Fushigi Yūgi fan?

- Digs anime?

- Would like some non-Hardy song/band recommendations?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Wants me to listen to more Hardy

- Struggling to pick up the phone

- Rocking a new Elastic Girl avi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nah. You gave her a try, and she didn't do it for you.

- We can move on.

- I can recommend some underappreciated hard/garage rock next time. Think you got metal covered...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Underappreciated rock bands?

:hmmm

What about a band from Canada called NICKELBACK :grin2:*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Should know that I would never add Peyton to my sig but I will be adding more Kairi soon










* Offered me a spot in the pit of sadness as he knows I'm none too happy about Asuka's treatment lately

* I'll have to decline your offer if they play Nickelback there

:beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nah, anyone can choose which songs wants to hear to feel better... or more miserable

Right now I am listening One from Metallica

I honestly feel like the guy they are singing about right now :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :sadbecky

- Should know we're going to fancy people dinner.

- I'll post MEW when I get back!!! :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - A Fushigi Yūgi fan?


I've just heard a few songs.



> - Digs anime?


Not really



> - Would like some non-Hardy song/band recommendations?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom,

- Will come back...with MEW :mark

- Enjoyed Happy Death Day 2U (?)

- Closing in on 52k points

emerald,

- Will never edit _that_ Phantom quote

- Should know we recently listened to Rust In Peace. Good old times

- Likes newer Megadeth albums? I very much stopped following them much after Risk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Changed avatar

- Will be happy to see Roman again on Raw


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> - Likes newer Megadeth albums? I very much stopped following them much after Risk


You got to check out their latest album Dystopia. It's a masterpiece.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Will check it out

- Hopes the Queen turns on Ric (?)

- One of the cool folks around here


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I forgot about that quote TBH.

- Knows that wasn't the first time I asked someone to edit or delete a quote riddled with grammatical errors. #PleasedontquotethePhantom #seriously #Iknowyouregoingtodoittotrollme #dont

- I'm waiting for my ride.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> - Hopes the Queen turns on Ric (?)


No, that's been done before. The Queen has now matured and won't turn on her Papa.

Phantom

- Waiting for his ride

- Occasionally makes grammatical errors

- Should know he'll be quoted next time he does it too


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- #PleasedontquotethePhantom.

- Knows I don't think before I post. Thinkin' is reserved for work. :fact

- Digs F. Zappa?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know I'm unaware of F. Zappa

- His sig contains seven little coffins

- HOF inductee


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that we agree it has been done before but Charlotte would get plenty of heat in doing so here specially with her main eventing Mania (something Ric never did). Will be interesting to see how they handle things next Monday with all three women.

- Has The Phantom bargaining over his quotes

- Will never accept any offer to delete them


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- She should just jokingly make that dig about main-eventing WM which Ric never got to do but her completely turning on him is unnecessary, I think.

- The last time she turned on him, it was because she felt she was living in his shadow. Now, that's not an issue anymore. She is great in her own right.

- Is maybe listening to the song I sent him


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Made a fair point about The Queen

- Should know I will listen to the new Megadeth in a bit

- Is waiting for Phantom to recommend him some bands


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- May have noticed I made a grammatical error in the above post

- I edited it before Phantom could quote me and take revenge :beckylol

- May want a segment where The Queen and The Bex work together and beat up Ronda


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Actually I am not sure I'd want that. I think the best route is for each woman to be on her own and for them not to trust but rather seek to beat each other.

- Is assuming the Phantom doesn't already has his post quoted

- Needs to remember the Phantom is a timeless entity and can reverse time


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Will most likely tune in this upcoming Monday to see his favorite make his announcement 
- Also wants Charlotte Flair to stay in the Triple Threat match for the Wrestlemania-main event :woo
- Is also probably pulling for Seth Rollins to win the Universal title at Wrestlemania 35 :mark:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolorian

- I can definitely see them briefly teaming up to eliminate Ronda _during_ the match though :mark

- Has become a regular in this thread recently :anna

- Probably wishes the venues for Raw and SmackDown next week were the other way round

EDIT

DammitC

- Should know I finished reading your card :mark :trips8

- Has probably submitted the voting coupon

- Will be back with a new ratings thread next week. Is it AJ?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- That's definitely possible and it would create a really good moment during the match

- Welcomes DammitC becoming a regular

- Is watching Fighting With My Family (?)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Didn't realize my post was originally for them and that I got ninja'd by DammitC

- I haven't watched it yet. Maybe next weekend if possible.

- Probably enjoyed Team PCB when it existed


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes Dammic's card
- Blue brand fan
- Loves Eiffel 65's song*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

There's an Australian woman wrestler called Facebrook :lmao

Unfazed that TJP and Tye are gone. And if he isn't, he should be. 

Got a girlfriend that asks him to go cinema


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has a boyfriend who apparently doesn't ask him to go to the cinema

Doesn't care about the recent releases

Should know that I probably will be in a shitty mood for a while, I found out something that I wish I haven't and that put me in a down mood :sadbecky*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I haven't visited the cinema since 2016. 



Is down about something. 


Probably something Peyton-related. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nah, it's some personal stuff I have to deal with for the next couple of months

Should go to the movies more often

Only movies he watches are probably trans porn :lauren*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

And the only things you watch, are videos of Peyton losing.

Well you would, if she actually made TV more. 

So grainy phone videos from house shows is all you're getting.


Why go to the cinema when I can just buy the DVD a few.months later? Don't have to.put up with repugnant offal ruining my viewing experience, paying for travel and food.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Mordy can be :rude when he's upset.



We all know why he's upset: https://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/2387362-another-wwe-couple-set-get-married-year.html :bryanlol



Knows you can meet some awful people in cinemas.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

She barely does house shows, in fact she is only gonna have her 3rd house show so far this year today and that's just because Sonya and Mandy are filming TD stuff, she probably would be off the road if they weren't.

I bring my own food to the cinema and Tuesday here is 2x1, so it's not that expensive

Lately I haven't been going to the premieres, but a few weeks later, so when I go the theater is empty and no one bothers me

NOSTALGIA

If you want to know, a close family member got sick and I have to take care of him for the next few months

The Peyton news didn't helped I must admit, but it is not the reason why I am upset

I've never met anyone awful in the cinema, sometimes annoying kids, but that's about it*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I take my own food too, that's not the point. 

Has a sick friend. Probably his lover.

What Royce news?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Someone posted on reddit her and Tye's wedding page and some info of her wedding got leaked before they could pasword protected it, she was really upset about it. 

Apparently her wedding will be August 25th in California and Billie and Breeze will be bridesmaid and groomsman respectively

Hasn't read that it is a family member the one who is sick, not a friend*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You wrote it so I only half pay attention. 

Breeze is a bridesmaid then.

So why would the Royce news upset you? You don't know her, its not your wedding.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We live in Filmland. Seems like a shame not to go to the cinema.

- She wants to see Captain Marvel. She doesn't read funnybooks, but she does love that Brie Larson.

- Her thoughts on how Thanos should be defeated will offend some folks here...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I already defeated Thanos. By not giving the MCU any of my valuable time. 

There's nothing announced on the Marvel front that I have interest in seeing. 

Should watch Umbrella Academy, its fun.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Because I am an idiot, I guess that was clear :shrug

Add the fact that the news broke out a couple of hours after the news from my sick family member, let's just say all this info about people I care about were too much for me

Also, and this was before anything happened, but I haven't been sleeping well last couple of weeks*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You're not an idiot... but you already knew that.

- There's no simple way to handle a situation like that. I've been through it many times before; it never gets any easier. A faceless man on the internet can offer no solution, but he can hopefully offer some small comfort.

- Be there for that family member. Do whatever you can to help that person.

Shoot me a message if you want to talk about it. I'll be here. 

You have my unwavering support.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phantom has turned into Aunt Sally. 

This lovey caring crap, urgh. 

Get some sleep Mord. I'm sure you're tired jobber ass will feel better after it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Always finds ways to bring the word 'strange' into the Keep a word, Change a word thread

- Posted Fran

- Could surpass 52000 points any moment now


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hoping his team goes top tomorrow :fingerscrossed
Knows I used to own a cricket bat but I've never actually played cricket (rounders ftw)
Doesn't constantly change his avi/sig like some members (looking at you @Doctor Phantom :benson)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's time to change my sig.

- Thanks for reminding me. :anna

- Mickie James fan. :dance


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Had that sig before

- I'm guessing it's related to Doctor Strange

- Mickie James fan :dance


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Strange Tales #138. Classic page.










- Doesn't know Frank Zappa.

- 















- 




-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posting Frank Zappa

Went back to the Strange sig

Has a weird avi rn*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is here.

- :beckyhi

- How are you feeling?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Still like crap

Doesn't help that my brother went out last night and hasn't answered the phone since 8am today and it's 5pm here

I mean, not the first time he does this but I am kinda worried*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Love Aussie girls
- Colored green
- Feuding with Doctor Phantom*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The feud is over.

- You're late.

- Banished.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Phantom and I never feud for real

I am dissapointed he didn't used the Strange banished gif

Maybe he only uses it with me roud*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Happy that Tye is gone from WWE. roud 

One the Tye Dillinger haters too. :fact 

Still praying that IIConics will win the tag titles later this year. :mj2*_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am not happy that Tye is gone, I just don't think nothing of value has been lost :shrug

The Tye/Peyton pics makes him sick too :lol

Probably will ask CJ for a new sig, this time without Paige :grin2:*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Thread regular

- Turned on aige

- Not far away from 100K points


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Might be getting Randy Orton vs. AJ Styles at Wrestlemania
- It's like ordering star in a 5 star restaurant
- Would love to see Becky defeat Ronda Rousey*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dead thread.

Listens to metal.

Third thing.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

No 3rd thing :goaway
Lives in Birmingham for reasons :hmm
Must be damn good reasons :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

Knows the thread is dead

That's why he doesn't post anymore

Forever 29

CJ

Doing his usual weekend appereance

Would have liked to see Peyton as a redhead instead of light brunette

Would betray us all for an armybof Leanna Decker clones

*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Definitely jealous of Tye Dillinger.

Would but the World Tile on Peyton if he could.

Updated his avatar.*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- lita wens3
- ass in the sig wens3
- nikki mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

CJ said:


> No 3rd thing :goaway
> Lives in Birmingham for reasons :hmm
> Must be damn good reasons :beckylol


Because property is cheaper xD
And my fella likes it here.
I'd prefer to live in a cabin in the woods. 



Mordecay said:


> *ZRC
> 
> Knows the thread is dead
> 
> ...



I've come to terms with turning 30.
I don't post as much because I can only say so many things about you, Nos and Phantom before I get bored shitless 
Plus I like to go out xD


Kenny said:


> - lita wens3
> - ass in the sig wens3
> - nikki mark


Urgh a Nikki mark.
I don't know what the owens thing is.
They don't show on crapatalk.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hello zrc. :anna

- Doesn't post in this thread as much anymore.

-


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Isn't around nearly enough
Knows his missus was looking good in Table 19 :anna
Probably has enough empty pizza boxes to build a two storey house :beckylol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Refers to Anna as my Missus 










- Enjoys my terrible posts :anna

- Should know I take out my empty Pizza boxes, I'm a good boy :aryep


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ah pizza, that's what he spent his ps4 money on. 

And more Vaseline, the old meat parcel needs lubrication after hearing his neighbours all weekend. 

Took a hiatus. Always knew you'd be back.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm missing my video games a little bit.

- Knows I'll probably get another PS4 by the end of the year. It's inevitable. :lauren

- Should know I haven't heard my Neighbours in a while. Maybe they got bored of each other. It was 'bound to happen with them going at it like rabbits for weeks.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*:sashahi

Maybe this is your chance with your neighbour :jericho2

Offer her a pizza, wine and put something on her wine, next thing she knows is that she is dissapointed :lmao*


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

- Likes Peyton Royce
- Doesn't like Becky
- Seems alright


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Likes HHH

Is not his favorite wrestler though

Doesn't mind Peyton :bjpenn*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Feeling better?

- Loves that MEW.

-


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Changes his avatar and sig every 2 seconds
- He has cool avatars and sigs, though
- Compiled of horror stuff and cute babes from Italy or Japan*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should make a post somewhere with post count enabled so he can get a nice round 300. That 299 triggers me. :aryep

- Should know I get triggered by things quite easily.

- Like that blue font you post in


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Cool name
Cool gifs (Friends is life, so is GOT)
And Anna Kendrick is also cool. 

So in conclusion, cool.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

New poster to this thread.


Triple H fan. 


Probably enjoyed the ruthless aggression era a lot.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Fan of DA GAYME










- Also has a cool name :anna

- Should get a signature 










NOS:

- Ninja'd me :tripsscust

- Should know I'm getting lazy and might start calling you Nos.

- Probably not listening to cheesy romantic songs like someone I know :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got ninja'd.

- Digs Goosebumps.

- Should know that I've met R.L. Stine a few times.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I like the name Nos, much better than The Phantom's lazy NO. 


His current avatar is horrible. :goaway


Wants me to like Kairi.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has met R.L. Stine

-









- Knows I dig Goosebumps. Although, some of the acting is terrible. :beckylol

Nos:

- Likes the name Nos. :anna

- I do too, it reminds me of Fast and Furious.










- Knows Phantom should get a new avatar.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Both of you can blow.

- My avatar is great.

- And you are forever NO, NO. It suits you and your opinion on everything.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Knows that Nostalgia blows, probably in more ways than one :grin2:

Starting to repeat sigs :eyeroll

The sad part is that he keeps his worst sigs for longer than his good sigs... like the Iiconics one which only lasted a couple of hours :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks the IIconics sig was one of my good ones. :nah2

- Knows Micucci > Peyton.

- Knows I'm keeping this avi forever.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Made a gay joke :eyeroll

- However, it wasn't aimed at me for once :anna

- Should know I'm listening to this song right now, don't judge. Leave me alone.






Phantom:

- Told me to blow :sadbecky

- That's not how you talk to your bestie

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Got ninja'd

Wants me not to do gay jokes about him

Yet he posts that he is listening to that song :lauren*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Makes the worst jokes on this forum. :eyeroll 



Has been sad recently. 



Wants to swap lives with Tye Dillinger. :beckylol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't find LeAnn Rimes songs to be catchy.

-









- Should know Phantom told me to not believe in guilty pleasures anymore :anna

Nos:

- Knows Mordy makes terrible jokes.

- Knows this thread is too active right now.

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Embrace the garbage you love. :anna

- That's the Phantom way. :fact

- I'm doing that with my avatar. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Embraces Garbage

- No wonder you enjoy Asuka.










- That was a joke. Asuka is cool. Don't kill me. :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

Just called his avi garbage

Finally accepted it :grin2:

Probably will watch the Academy Awards

TFW

Called Asuka garbage :beckywhat

She is less garbage than :becky though

Posted better Bella stuff than Nostalgia :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Urge to kill... RISING.

- JK We cool.










- Knows that...










(Asuka not included.)

EDIT:

- Ninja'd me.

- I never said it wasn't garbage.

- But it's my garbage... like Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

tfw

Just made it onto all the :asuka fans shit lists :JLC2
Won't be building a house out of pizza boxes :goaway
Had a pot noddle for dinner :sadbecky

Ninja's :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Will love the rep I just sent him :beckylol


Will certainly cheer him up 


Doesn't take my Peyton avatar suggestions :bunk




CJ:


Ninja'd me.

Knows I'm too lazy to name things about Phantom as well. 

Only gets good reps from me because he's not annoying like Mordy. :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Forever NO.

- Will receive some rep.

- Nice rep or vengeful rep? YOU DECIDE!!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I expect Mordy to be crying about the rep any minute now. 


Should know I may rep Phantom with the same rep because well... she's Asian. :lmao


And scare Fourth Wall with it too. :hmm:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Strange rep?

- Charlotte rep?

- :hmm

Very on-brand, NO.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Will now see. :beckylol 


Undoubtedly more appealing than what you have in your avatar. :lauren 


Apparently has a feminist girlfriend. :hmm:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Going to rep me with something that scares me :sadbecky

- Sent me a lovely Sonya rep last time :anna

- Should know I regret visiting my rep page just now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

I am scared to open my reps now

Into asian trans










Should take a page from TFW about Bella Hadid stuff

TFW

Should check his visitor wall, it is better that what Nostalgia sent him

Doesn't like when I shit on :becky

Ninja*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The only one who sends me Aubrey and Fran rep. :lenny

- Will receive GOAT rep. :anna

- I'm leaving. POST THINGS I LIKE!!! :woo

Have a good one, guys.

Mordy:

- The same... but replace the two in #1 with Kate Micucci. :lenny


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Just got LD rep
Won't appreciate it :goaway
Will be back :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*That avi is GOAT

homersodone

Best sig/avi combo after mine :anna*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has the best avi/sig combo on this site :fact

- Introduced me to Leanna Decker :banderas

- I'm forever grateful










Mordy:

- Knows CJ is rocking a great combo :banderas

- Thinks he has a better one. :no:

- Your combo would be better if it was animated :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is sucking up to CJ again. :bunk


Should know I spent a good 5 minutes looking for that photo, you should be grateful. :armfold


Should know many people go to Thailand for that. :lmao



TFW: 


Ninja'd me.

Should know CJ also introduced me to LD.

Clearly she's not that well known. :shrug


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Likes to scarr me for life :sadbecky

- Punishes me like he punishes Mordy, even though I never rib him :sadbecky

- Should know I'm leaving like Phantom. Catch you guys sometime this upcoming week :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It was a joke. :beckylol


Doesn't appreciate my sense of humour. :armfold


Sunday is his boring day where you can nearly guarantee he'll be on the forum.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TFW

Bye Wall

Don't forget to check your wall (pun intended)

Post Anna's boobs when you return

NOSTALGIA

Still blows (in more ways than one)

Scarred TFW just like he did with me

Should go to Thailand to fulfill his fantasies*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know you don't need to go to Thailand for that, they are everywhere. Plus Thailand is too far away, the climate is too hot and Asian food sucks. 


Should know if you didn't make the silly rib earlier you would have got a nice Peyton rep. :shrug 


Will be devastated if Peyton leaves WWE with Tye. :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scaring people via rep :goaway
Knows I like him more than my English relatives :cool2
Doesn't appreciate Mordy's ribs/jokes/presence :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sent me a rep of some girl with big boobs and a mountain background. Nostalgia approves. :cool2 


Apparently banned that one poster from the Con thread.


Knows I wouldn't mind if you banned Mordy. :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't like asian food

Apparently liked the half naked woman CJ sent him as a rep

Would have liked it more if she had a penis :beckylol*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nostalgia :cool2

Second person to ask me to ban Mordy :hmm
Knows I could probably find a reason :beckylol
Hasn't heard of Sara Underwood :confused

https://www.instagram.com/saraunderwood/

Mordy

Ninja'd me :goaway
Has apparently made some enemies :woah
Loves penis jokes



Nostalgia said:


> Apparently banned that one poster from the Con thread.


:nah2 that was someone else.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

''Plant based traveler''. :lauren 


Follows more Instagram girls than me. 


Knows Mordy should stop being gross.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Only gross things are your reps :shrug

Sara Underwood was a former playmate of the year, she is hot af

Leanna was a Cyber Girl of the year, the digital version of playmate of the year*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows about those things because he's a perv. :lauren 


Probably follows lots of girls because life in Peru is boring. :bored 


Is close with his brother. I haven't talked with mine in two and a half years. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*My brother is the closest person I have and the person that I care about the most, but it's not like we talk a lot :lol

I actually only follow 40 people on Instagram and like 10 are high school friends. The rest are mostly hot women yes

Life in Peru isn't boring, I am boring*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

At least you don't have a terrible, dysfunctional family situation like me. That's something to be positive about. 


Should know on Instagram I follow Bella, Sonya, two YouTubers and the rest are girls I chat with. :lol Some I'm close to, others I rarely ever talk with. 


The hottest one I almost never talk to anymore but I really should. She's a beautiful Serbian girl. :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sick of people talking shit about his avi's :lauren
Needs better avi's :cool2
Knows I gotta go do stuff :bye


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Just sent some awesome rep

- Recently changed his avi

- Is looking forward to The Bex showing up during Ric's Celebration


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not using a gif as an avi anymore :bunk

Enemy n1 of sigs

WF's n1 fan of TAY*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Thread is dead

* I'll revive it with beautiful pictures 

*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Wants Asuka to go back to that look

- Will checkout Sheamus' workout video with her

- Revived the thread


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Knows I killed the thread roud

Looking forward to RAW tonight

Especially the Ric birthday celebration and Roman's return*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Killed the thread

* That seems to happen frequently 

* Doesn't cherish supreme being Io Shirai 

:bunk


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

When the big news for Raw is a Flair celebration and the return or Reigns you know they're fucking screwed.

Fuck off Ric, it isn't 2001 anymore. 

Morning Mord.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that Ric showing up provides an opportunity for The Queen to attack him

- Enjoys wrestling games

- Hopes their legends thread got more attention


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Legends thread won't get much attention. 

The legacy wing was the least voted on it the year end awards.

Either way its still going ahead.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's unfortunate.

- Won't let that deter him. roud

- Enjoys the Saw.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Phantom











Mew













Loves these two things. :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Never found him attractive.

The only ranking I ever stopped was a Knockouts one. Ended up doing a top 100 Knockouts of all Time countdown of my own. 

Knows Nostalgia always posts the pussy Mew... Which reminds me. If Mewtwo is 150 and is a clone of Mew. Why is Mew 151.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He's cute.

- Doctor Strange tho...

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Mewtwo is better. 


But The Phantom doesn't have some woman he likes called Mewtwo so Mew gets posted. :lmao


Probably hasn't told the gf how cute he finds Benedict. :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Neither are good. Pokémon stopped being good once my balls dropped. Suddenly I gave it up for vodka and cock. 

You still find it cool and exchanged the vodka for a cock with tits. 

But only online.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh, she knows. We watched Infinity War together.

- LOTR and Dracula fan.

- Knows that Sir Chris was the best human.

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Would probably read my fucked up team of characters (Damien, Leatherface, The Creeper, Ginger & a zombie Mother Firefly).

Doubt he'd like the Benedict if he wasn't the Strange.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is correct.

- About... everything.

- Benedict played two of my childhood heroes... I can't hate him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Strange and Holmes I suppose

Probably didn't care about him in Star Trek

That's the first time I've seen him acting, he did well as Khan there and I am not even a Star Trek fan :shrug*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I am a bit of a Trekkie, and Wrath of Khan was the grooviest of those original movies. Dug the heck out of Khan.

- I was also obsessed with the Grinch as a kid. 

- Pretty sure Benedict Cumberbatch wants me to be his best friend. He's trying really hard.


He's probably going to play the Phantom of the Opera...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*If Cumberbacht played the Phantom and the Grinch he probably would start stalking him :beckylol

Likes Star Trek

I've never seen the original series/movies, but I grew up watching the Next Generation, I liked the show a lot*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He was the Grinch...

-









- Next Generation was good times, man. Worf and Data were my boys.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I meant a live action Grinch, like Jim Carrey

I loved Data, he was my favorite :anna

The intro in spanish was cool af, too bad I can't find it on Youtube, there is only the Spain version and not the version for Latin America :fuck

*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is missing Harper

- Wishes Nickelback finally goes to his country

- Is looking forward to the AEW PPV


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Looking forward to Roman returning tonight


Fan of Charlotte 



Likes that Rhea


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Posted a killer pict of The Nightmare :banderas

- Is watching RAW tonight (?)

- Stopped using sigs :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is opposed to sigs

- Has cool looking avatars 

- Likes Rhea Ripley :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I have sigs turned off.


Part of the recent crew who have got to GOD rep status which is the final rep title. :anna


Fan of Sonya. (Y)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fan of the Nightmare. :mark

- Future fan of Kairi Sane. :mark

- Provocateur.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Refuses to embrace the greater Suspiria

-









- Has a Godzilla themed avatar now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- "Greater?" Complete and total jive.

- Has been active in :asuka's thread.

- Vehemently supports the abolishment of sigs.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has an even weirder avi

Watched the Acandemy Awards

Happy that "The Spider-Gwen" movie won Best Animated Feature*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I dug Incredibles 2...

- ...but The Spider-Gwen Movie is an inventive, one-of-a-kind film that captures the essence of comic book-style storytelling. 

- Brilliant picture. Glad it won. :anna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Seems pleased with the Oscar results

- Enjoyed Happy Death Day 2U (?)

- Defeated EvilCat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It was fun. More comedy (and sci-fi) than horror, tho.

- Knows I have finally defeated my nemesis. roud

- Metal on metal on metal on... Taylor Swift.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dolorian

Loves coding
But not as much as he loves Tay








Hates sigs though :sadbecky

Phantom

Shows up at the worst times :goaway
Has a creepy avi :lauren
Owns an invisibility cloak


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got Phantom'd. :sadbecky

- Thinks I don't appreciate the LD rep.

- Is wrong. I appreciate all rep. :anna

And she's pretty. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Appreciated the greatness of LD :homer

LD can't top this hotness though 










:sodone

Probably liked the rep I sent to him :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sent me GOAT rep. :mark

- Knows that Okada is pretty boss. 










- The Doctor Strange to Nostalgia's Dormammu.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Was sent some DAKAZA rep

- Not a surprise that he is an Okada fan

- The Empress is still the Clea of wrestling to him tho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Okada's cool... but he's not supreme.

- Knows I support DAKAZA.

- Loves the good Black Christmas. :lenny


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is celebrating the demise of that feline which shall not be named

- Will use a Black Christmas sig on Christmas

- Maybe an avatar too


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Okada is not supreme, he is GOAT, that's why he is GOATkada kada

Has a Spider Gwen sig now

Knows that if I was a premium I would totally be using that gif I posted as sig or avi*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

So GOAT I've never seen a single match of his. :shrug 


Posted a Peyton gif earlier.


Is so predictable. :eyeroll


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You spend too much time watching chicks with dicks to know about GOATkada my padawan 

You are missing the good stuff

Like chicks without dicks :beckylol*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Likes teasing Nostalgia.

-Thinks Okada is the GOAT.

-Should start looking for more talent to support besides the IIconics.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is feeling optimistic now that he has left Umbrella

- Probably left after having a fight with Wesker

- Hoping The Bex shows up on RAW tonight


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

StylesClash90

- Is glad that The Boss 'n' Hug Connection are tag team champs

- Doesn't want Alexa Bliss to be on the pre-show Battle Royal

- Wants AJ vs Rollins to happen at SummerSlam

EDIT

Dolorian

- Got ninja'd 

- Excited for Raw

- Will probably get a sig if Charlotte wins at WM


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Gave A.J. Styles some phenomenal grades in his rating thread

* If that's the only way that Dolo will join the sig crew then I hope he stays sig-less 

* No offense


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So sassy...

- Rockin' a Kana avi.

- Fan of my 7th favorite magician in comic books.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*COBRA

Doesn't think that the world should be IIconic :bunk

Still voted for Peyton in the womens rankings :anna

Also likes Kairi, so he is not too bad :ciampa

PHANTOM

Ninja'd me :fuck

Still don't know if he will watch the Paige movie on the cinema

Should know that I watched the Spider Gwen movie the day before the Oscars, I liked it :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Enjoyed The Spider-Gwen Movie. :woo

- Called GOAT Wasp a "jobber"... :thelist

- His favorite non-Nickelback bands are...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- It is not clear what his favorite bands are come to think of it

- Likely enjoyed a lot the Doctor Strange Soundtrack

- Definitely loves the lesser Suspiria Soundtrack


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The Doctor Strange score is the best Marvel score. Master of the Mystic Arts is a legit jam.

- The Goblin score from the SUPERIOR Suspiria is eerie excellence.

- I like a lot of bands...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

- It's called Into The Spider Verse, not "The Spider-Gwen movie".

- Likes a lot of bands.

- Thinks the Doctor Strange soundtrack is the best MCU score. I've never even noticed Marvels scores outside of the Avengers theme, honestly.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

I like Pearl Jam, Nirvana, Keane, Coldplay and some Metallica stuff

Thinks that Wasp is not a jobber when she wasn't even considered to be a part of the original Avengers in the MCU

That and the fact that she stay with jobber Hank Pym despite that he abused her and that she was a bit of a slut :beckylol

WASP=JOBBER

TYRION

Fellow Io non fan :anna

Just likes me has only noticed the Avengers soundtrack

The first Avengers had a decent theme song by Soundgarden. Cornell :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- She was considered for the first Avengers movie...

https://www.slashfilm.com/avengers-script/

- She was a founding member of the Avengers in the comics, and she led the group for a bit.

- Tony Stark and Captain America are just as promiscuous, dude... :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I know she is a founding member of the Avengers in the comics, but she is such a jobber that she wasn't one in the movies :lmao

I know Cap and Tony are man whores, but it is not like she said no... :lauren

Liking all the posts of people defending Asuka in the Con thread :hmm*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- SHE WAS ALMOST IN THE FIRST ONE, JABRONI.

- And she was the first female character to have her name in the title of a Marvel Cinematic Universe film. :fact

- Slut-shaming the Wasp like a jabroni.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ALMOST being the key word

Fucked up here like a jabroni*



Doctor Phantom said:


> - And she was the female character to have her name in the title of a Marvel Cinematic Universe film. :fact


*Forgot to put "first" :grin2:

Calling me a jabroni :goaway*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Pointed out my mistake. :thelist

- Isn't working and can focus on something as dumb as this conversation. 

- Jabroni. :fact


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is being a bit :rude.

- Should probably log off and focus.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doing 3 things about himself :lauren

At least he has a girlfriend to not have to do other things with himself :grin2:

Posting Hawkins :lauren*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Keeps killing this thread.

- Stop that.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Talks like if he never kills the thread :lauren

Sent me something awful to my visitor wall :goaway

May close his visitor wall after my latest post :beckylol*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Thread killer

- Fan of jobbers

- Posted a Becky GIF. You're not allowed to. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*:beckylol

:beckywhat

:sadbecky

Good thing they brought Batista back, now they can have a REAL main event at Mania, one that can actually DRAW*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Made a silly post

- I'm not surprised

- Typical


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks that the truth is silly

Has an outdated sig

His avi is about to be relevant though*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:goaway

:goaway:goaway

:goaway:goaway:goaway:gtfo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am too tired for this

Good night Phantom

And hope you dream with the gifs in your wall, it will be your best dream ever :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodnight.

- Dream of jobbers.

- And Sally Hawkins. :lenny


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- His wall was ruined by Mordy

- Will have strange dreams (pun intended)

- Good night


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Thread has died
The regulars are rarely here.
I blame Mord.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Sure, it is my fault, I will take the blame

It is not like that, if you remove me or the Phantom, the thread probably would be inactive for days :eyeroll

My girls back to be ring announcers and time keepers on house shows :fuck:fuckthis*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Not happy with how PEY is being used

- Is one of the cornerstones of this thread

- Is probably looking forward to SD tonight


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Called Mordy a cornerstone of this thread. Which is a nice way of saying he's obsessed with this thread. :hayden3


Enjoyed Roman's return. 



To answer your question yesterday I haven't watched a RAW live since 2014. But I catch up with everything that happens the next day on YouTube.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*See, I told you I had other obsessions besides Peyton :grin2:

Doesn't watch WWE live

Doesn't watch much tv at all*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Watches tennis and golf. 

Both more boring than Tamina. 

I blame him for everything.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Blames me for everything wrong in the world like the jobber I am roud

He is probably right :yay

I am the reason he stopped being a regular here*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Only one Peyton mention from Mordy on this page?

- Off to a good start.

- I'm still sleepy...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows this thread needs to be Royce-free

- Mordy needs to find a new obsession

- :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Less Royce, more Harry!










- That's my campaign slogan.

- Vote Phantom.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Yesterday was Hawkins :lauren

Today is Harry :lauren

Tomorrow probably will be Francoise :lauren*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Better than Peyton pictures. 


Even what I post is better than Peyton pictures. :beckylol


:fact


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Variety is the spice of life.

- Vote Phantom. 

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

Still here :lauren

Still breathing :fuck

Still alive :fuckthis

PHANTOM

Vote for what exactly?

Spamming Debbie Harry

Wants Asuka to kill some jobber to avenge last week's lost... *IIconics music plays**


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is :rude


Is bored. 


Fan of jobbers. 



Doctor Phantom said:


> - Variety is the spice of life.


:cool2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Unless the variety pack includes penis. 

Needs more Harry. 

Vote Phantom!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

Thinks lamenting his existence is being :rude

Is proud of liking shemales

So proud that he searches for them in incognito mode :beckylol

ZRC

Wants more Harry




























*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm not proud. 


Someone kill Mordy please. :goaway 


Slowest person in this thread.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has good taste in wrestlers unlike....

- Has one of the best avatars :banderas

- Knows Mordy can be :rude sometimes


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

Don't worry, I probably will die young roud

Is not close to his family

His girlfriend is his right hand

EMERALD

Thinks telling the truth about Becky is being :rude

Probably doesn't want a true star like Batista in the Mania main event over her :lauren

Even though more people would probably care about it*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Supports Tye Dillinger

- Has a crush on him

- Sad he got released



Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> EMERALD
> 
> ...


I don't consider what you said to be rude. I just think it's stupid. :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

As zrc would say, is a good brother. :anna 


Enjoyed Batista's return.


Hoping for some AJ/Orton storyline development on Smackdown.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tye Dillingers Ass twitter page will have to close now. His ass has farted its last tweet. :lmao

Nostalgia, the good brother. 

Doesn't watch Raw live, hasn't done for many years. This we have in common.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ditto on that last one.

- Good brother.

- Brother Stryker.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sister Magik!

Had a back and forth on the ask a question thread. 

Will always be one of my favourites on this forum.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knowledgeable X-Men fan

- Should know I like X-Men too but I've only watched the movies and haven't read the comics

- Doesn't watch Raw live


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

Less than 2 weeks until his birthday

Knows that Tamina is boring

Probably found stupid that Bayley beat Nia last night

EMERALD

Thinks that the truth is stupid

Can't handle the truth

Posting about Tye Dillinger :hmmm*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The champions need wins to legitimise them. 

Beating Nia is completely fine.

Especially as they're the first in line for women's tag shots at Fastlane.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- It's not the truth

- It's your opinion, which is as I've said, stupid

- NJPW fan

EDIT

zrc

- Wants his favourites to get a tag team title reign sooner or later

- Loves Lion King

- Scar is his favourite character. Or is it Timon and Pumbaa?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tamina will no doubt get one belt before she retires.

Difficult because Scar is an amazing villain with very little moral fiber, and literally killed his brother to get what he wanted. On the other hand Timon & Pumbaa are fucking hilarious, and a great comic relief in an otherwise very depressing story.

Got turtled.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Scar was cool

* Doesn't think that A.J. Styles is that phenomenal

* Digs Rhea


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Appreciates the greatness of Asuka, Toni and Io

- Maybe hopes Asuka goes back to that old look

- Not pleased with Asuka getting beat by Mandy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Only will watch SD for his Queen

Likes TAY with her cat

She can't top Peyton and her dog though








*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* That's cute and all

* But what about Rhea with her dog?

*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd never let an animal lick my face. I know where that tongue has been. 

But Rhea <3

Poor TJP :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I also prefer Rollins vs Lesnar as the main event :shrug

Better than ratings killer vs nepotism vs UFC quitter

Peyton and her dog>Rhea and her dog










Kairi and hers are also cute








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Cheese is a GOAT.

- We're posting our obsessions with dogs?

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Kairi wins when it comes to dog pictures, flawless victory.

* But don't forget about your absolute favorite.

* Io Shirai with cats!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Cats. :mark

- Io. :no

- This always makes me smile:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*COBRA

Cats :goaway

Io :gtfo

Ruining the streak of cool pics :bunk

PHANTOM

Posted something in black and white

Likes cats :lauren

Ruined the streak of cool pics first with Micucci :goaway*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doesn't like cats.

Doesn't respect the only three women in the E that mean a shit. You'd be soon licking their arse if Peyton was in it.

Tamjax with their pet.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> - Knowledgeable X-Men fan
> 
> - Should know I like X-Men too but I've only watched the movies and haven't read the comics
> 
> - Doesn't watch Raw live


Want recs? How about Strange recs? Comic recs in general?

I wanna talk about Strange. Nobody wants to talk about Strange. :sadbecky

- Didn't ninja me.

- Doesn't like cats. :goaway

- Io non-fan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I'd appreciate recs

- But I don't think I'll really get into comics

- I know they're great but it's not a medium that appeals to me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fair.

- They're not for everyone.

- How well do you know your P-Funk?

Here's Hardy:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Never listened to them

- Will give them a listen :anna

- Has a pet?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that TayCat is man's best friend

-









- Liked what the Queen said in that recent video posted in her thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Parliament album recs: Funkentelechy vs. the Placebo Syndrome, Mothership Connection

- Funkadelic album recs: Let's Take It to the Stage, One Nation Under a Groove











^That's for everyone. I'm giving the gift of Funk.

- Should know that I have a cat and a dog. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- MOTHERSHIP CONNECTION, Y'ALL!!!

- 




-


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Has a cat

- Which means he didn't truly defeat EvilCat but adopted it

- Sneaky Phantom is sneaky

Will check out the recs


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got turtled by me and didn't edit.

:goaway

:goaway

To Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I didn't want to acknowledge the TayCat.

- P-Funk is more important.

- Dig.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

Calls out people for not editing

He also doesn't edit, especially when it is me who ninja's him

Likes Rhea and her dog

PHANTOM

Has a cat and a dog

Doesn't have a catdog :lauren

Hates Evilcat and TAYcat*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its OK two can play Phantoms game. 

He's now on my ignore list.

I edit some times Mord. I just can't be bothered the rest of the time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm on his ignore list...

- ...for doing something he does to me all the time.

- Fair.

I said it was for everyone....


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've always edited my posts to include you.

But its fine.

Have a nice day.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I feel like I'm being trolled.

- D appreciated the recs...

- Mad at me, maybe...

If so, :sadbecky

I'm in pain and supposed to be doing work stuff! Give me a break!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Would probably enjoy the Bloodborne soundtrack

- 




- Thinks he is being trolled


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'll check it out. :anna

- Should know that I'm not kidding about the pain thing. My back is against me.

-Wants to pick my next sig?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Is in pain, hope you get to feeling better soon.

* Letting the leader of NO SIG CREW pick his next sig.

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thank you. Sincerely. :anna

- That wasn't lost on me.

- Next person to name three things gets to pick my sig!!!! :woo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is in pain :sadbecky

Hopefully he gets better

Have some Kairi


















Use Peyton or Olivia as your next sig*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thank you.

- Apologies to zrc and D.

- Goodbye.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Killed this thread.

- Sacrificed himself to revive this thread.

-


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Doctor Strange fan
- Said 3 things about himself
- Because why the fuck not?*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

Has a pretty nice sig

The person who recommended it must be a genius with great taste

His back still hurts :sadbecky. That comes with age I guess :grin2:

SIMON

Probably hates the NXT call ups

They will go to the dumpster

Happy that Roman is back*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm changing my sig.

- Dig.

- Jobber Wasp > Jobber Peyton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Peyton is the biggest jobber

- Celebrated his birthday a month ago

- Likes Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Running out of things.

- Likes Charlotte.

- Enjoys air.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I'm not running out of things

- I just didn't want to get ninja'd

- :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Didn't get ninja'd.

- Success.

- :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Vanished me

Complaining about Asuka not being on SD

She is treated like a jobber, and IIconic jobber*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Comparing Asuka to Peyton...

- I just... I can't.

- Destroy him, ef.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- He's an SPO walker

- He keeps coming back even after getting shot

- Only zrc can get a headshot


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks Peyton is the biggest jobber when Billie is right next to her :eyeroll

Dana is still employed

Zelina, Lana, Maria, Alicia, Mickie, Sonya, Peyton has had more pinfall wins than any of them in the past year :shrug*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Peyton.

- PEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYTTTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wants to slap me

Hopefully his back still hurts so he isn't able to do it

Vanished Dolorian as well
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Can't vanish us because in so doing they would banish themselves as well

- Is not protesting enough about Asuka not being on SD tonight

- How they allow this is a mistery


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Because I'm in physical pain and I have to finish writing something for work tonight... I'll get mad at the wrestling show later.

- Compared Kate Micucci: Perfect Pixie to... It. :bunk

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Being lazy

His back still hurts

When you are old af that tends to happen








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I relate to that gif.

- I should go.

- Post FRAN or...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Fine










I am going to sleep, good night, someone post something so people don't say that I killed the thread again tomorrow :grin2:*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Killer of threads

- Fan of jobbers

- Admirer of Tye Dillinger


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Mordy wants a threesome with Peyton and Tye Dillinger. :hayden3 


Probably happy to see Kevin Owens back. 


Enjoys football.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*As long as we don't, what is the term? Cross swords? I would think about it >

He probably would accept a threesome with those two as well

But he wouldn't even touch Peyton :lmao*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I find Peyton attractive and I'm attracted to women so of course I would. :shrug


His jokes are so tiring. :bored


For that you get this:











Somehow her suspended Twitter got reactivated. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You are right, my bad

You would touch Peyton's upper half... and Tye's bottom half :beckylol

Still stalking the DJ despite her account was suspended :eyeroll*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

You are wrong. :goaway



Should know I still have a tiny bit of attachment to her despite her being fake as hell. I know it sounds stupid. :side: I just would like to know who the girl in the photos actually is because she's hot as fuck. :shrug



Should know this thread needs more CJ or Fourth Wall. I'm tired of talking to you all the time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*It's your fault that TFW or CJ are not regulars anymore, with your shitty posts/pics, you scared them away

Still obsessed with the DJ

I can't blame him, stop or let go an obsession is hard, believe or not I have been trying to do it since the last November... and here I am, with no improovement :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Spreading more lies. CJ and TFW like me more than you. :cool2


Not obsessed, only curious. :shrug


Will probably laugh if Mandy beats Asuka at Fastlane.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Bi-curious :lol

You wish CJ and TFW liked you as much as they like me

Hey, if Mandy beat Asuka it means that anyone can win that title, which means that my girl has a tiny chance :jericho2*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wants to cross swords with Tye Dillinger

- Sucks up to the mods

- Posted a Jericho smiley


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* We joined WF in the same year

:JLC3

* Will probably enjoy the match between two of his faves, Styles & Orton when it happens.

* I can't think of a third thing so here's a pic of Becky with a pug.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Picked MJ over Gwen Stacy.










- Appreciates the eternal grooviness of Jimi Hendrix. 










- Plays the video games.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Spamming the slap pic more than I spam Peyton

Hopefully his back is better

Likes Jimi Hendrix :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- A little better. Thank you.

- Peyton?

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Has been on quite the slapping spree as of late

* Watches the movies... ALL THE MOVIES

* Won't embrace the eternal grooviness of Toni Storm & Io Shirai


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hi Mordy. :anna

- Has the same avi/sig combo from when I was last on here :bjpenn

- Should know I watched RAW this week for Batista & actually Roman. Never thought I'd be saying that. Roman looked great.

Cobra:

- Knows I got 2x ninja'd :sadbecky

- Loves his :asuka

- Considers her the GOAT. Ah um.....Anna Kendrick exists


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got Phantom'd and Snake'd.

- Anna cameo. :mark :beckyhi

- Looking forward to Captain Marvel. :dance


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Gets excited whenever I appear.

- Ditto.

- We're quite adorable together.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

Still slapping me :goaway

Hopefully finished writing that thing he was writting yesterday for work

Changed the GOATlivia sig for... that :lauren

WALL*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Has the same avi/sig combo from when I was last on here :bjpenn


*I would be using any of these two if I was a premium


















:sadbecky

Thinks Roman looked great :hmm

Would cheat on :rollins with :reigns :lmao*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got Wall'd. :dance

- His reaction when he saw that I changed my sig:










- Digs the Hendrix. :woo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Got TFW'd :aryep

- Should get Premium so he can use those great images :banderas

- Knows Batista vs. Triple H will suck, both guys are way too old. Great to see Douchetista though.










Phantom:

- Should know I'll be using Wall'd from now on. It sounds better.

- Phantom'd me :sadbecky

- Should know I'm immune to his sig changes now, it happens way too often for me to get triggered.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably didn't laugh at my hilarious joke :lauren

Should know that I want Batista vs HHH as the Mania main event

Better than :becky in the main event :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will edit. :sadbecky

- Anna looks like she's doing the Bela Lugosi in his avi.

- Should know that they're talking about CM Punk on the podcast I'm listening to.

Mordy:

- Made me edit. :sadbecky

- Wants Peyton to ME. :lauren

- Only Asuka and Dormammu should ME. :fact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Gor Mordy'd :dance

Will edit... Already edited :lauren

My reaction to his new sig was more like








*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'll never stop missing CM Punk.










- Got Mordy'd

- Knows Mordy's jokes aren't hilarious :lauren

Mordy:

- Is back with the gay jokes :lauren

- Roman is a handsome bloke. :shrug

- Knows I ask for the gay jokes 90% of the time :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I see Peyton.

- So does Gwen.

-









EDIT:

- Wall'd me.

- Probably missed the ninja-ing.

- Doing great things in the real world?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I never miss being ninja'd :aryep

- Should know I'm in a very happy place right now and I'm getting outside a lot more. :yay

- Still working on the Girlfriend part though :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

Missed Brother Wall

Also doesn't find my jokes hilarious :sadbecky

Should find another slap pic/gif

WALL

Ninja'd me :fuck:no

Should read my amazing gay jokes to Nostalgia in one of the previous pages

Posted a gif of CM Punk winking... :hmm he is asking for it*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You'll get there. :anna

- Loves time travel the way I love black magic.

- John Wick fan. :woo

Mordy:

- Mordy'd me.

- Wants me to find a new slap pic.

-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Believes in my abilities to find a woman roud

- Doesn't call me gay like another poster I know :side:

- Does call me Anna from time to time though


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That serial killer Anna gif is great.

- Should know that I'll be leaving in a few.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TFW

I have never called you gay... I just implied it :grin2:

Should know that Peru is a very "masculine" country, so people do a lot of gay jokes here and that's why I know a lot

Thinks that the gifs I posted were :banderas

PHANTOM

Is leaving

Will post that a couple of times more before actually leave

WF's N1 Spider Gwen fan*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You know a lot of gay jokes, yet use the same tired crap ones.

Writes in green.

I half read it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Just posted because he saw the Wall around

Probably will leave like the Phantom

Half reads my posts*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I just went on a repping spree.

- You were included :aryep

- Should know tailoring the rep to each person and their favourites is very time consuming :beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have to spread rep out first.

That will be sometime in the next twelve months.

Or never.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Posted the jobber again :lauren

- I'll follow Phantom's suit

-









EDIT

zrc

- Close to 60000 points

- Is okay with Nia Jax losing to Bayley

- Will probably watch WM live


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Will I watch WM live?

Fuck no!

I'm not giving 8 hours of my Sunday night to WWE, then now or forever!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Is a member of NO SIG CREW with Dolo.

* Was he ever planning on dedicating 10 hours of his life to WWE on April 7th?

*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Sometimes people confuse him with Phantom

Other times with Tyrion

Unlike them, he likes Io :lauren*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Don't forget Black Metal.

* People confuse me with him too.

:lauren

* Should know I've been wanting to get a name change for awhile but can't think of a better one.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- "Magik Fan Forever."

- Beautiful name. :banderas

- Thank me later. :anna


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* The name "KANA" isn't taken and I thought about using that. 

* Is giving me awful name ideas.

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Magikal Mayu?

- Mayu is Magik?

- IoH8t3r?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* More terrible names

*









* Stop the pain


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Since when is Shawshank Redemption one word? :bunk 


Thinks I'm weird. :bunk 


Needs a name change.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Lurking.

- Weird.

- Loves Benedict Cumberbatch.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is all about the sarcasm today. 


Weird avatar. 


Should know I'm going to Poland at the end of September.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Yeah I kind of botched in that thread, oh well.

:beckylol

* Doesn't think he's weird.

:beckylol

* Any name suggestions?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Just today?

- :hmm

- Sounds groovy. Take pics and keep us posted. :anna

I'm going to Vegas soon for magician business. :anna

Cobra:

- Funkalicious?

- Anne Frankenstein?

- Zontar, Thing from Venus?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









*









*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Rachel Roth?

- Skull Reaper Kana?

- Ramen Woman?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-No doubt mad Asuka wasn't on SD this week.

-Or maybe not.

-Should know she is retaining at Fastlane anyway to cheer him up a little.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Trying to angry up my blood. :lauren

- Finally has a gif sig. :mark

- Needs to watch some OG Twilight Zone.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows that September is ages away but I book things way in advance to get the best flight prices. :cool2


I'll actually be visiting several new European countries on the trip but I'll start in Poland. It needs to happen given that I didn't travel anywhere interesting in 2018. 



May gamble in Vegas? :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is weird

Has visited the Peyton thread recently roud

Is gonna travel soon*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *
> Should know that Peru is a very "masculine" country*



Then what are you doing in the country? :hmm:



Should know someone repped me for that post in the Peyton thread. Someone who is not a fan of the IIconics. :beckylol 



That last statement could apply to most of the forum though. Only weird people like them. :fact


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Weird...

- ...yet doesn't like them. :hmm


- Called me "boring." :goaway


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Slaps Mordy :anna

- Is groovy :cool2

- New sig


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*One of the most annoying people here besides me

At least gives better rep than Nostalgia :shrug

Fellow Olivia fan*



Nostalgia said:


> That last statement could apply to most of the forum though. Only weird people like them. :fact


*13th in the latest women rankings here, liking her is not as weird as liking charisma void Deville :shrug*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckylol

- Has apparently tried to not be obsessed with the jobber. I find that hard to believe.

- Will never get rid of the green text :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I deleted half of the pics I had of her :shrug

I downloaded again the week after :lauren

Still a fan of Paige*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> *
> Still a fan of Paige*


- And why shouldn't I be?

- I would find that story of yours a little funny if you at least had better taste in your obsessions

- Wastes space on his computer


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Liked the little backstage segment between Styles and Orton

- Maybe is hoping the Queen is given the title on RAW this Monday so that she walks into Mania as the champ

- Probably listened to Megadeth recently


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Probably gave some of the new Megadeth songs a listen

- May have liked Dystopia

- Is hoping The Queen shows up on Raw next week and that some actual build-up can start between The Queen, The Man and Ronnie.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know I did enjoy the song

- Should also know I have not listened to Dystopia or really any of their albums in full since Risk

- Agrees that the RAW Women's Title match should be a triple threat


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Closing in to 17k posts

Wants a triple threat for the RAW womens title

Has enjoyed heel Charlotte in that feud*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hi, D.

- Hsien-Ko is great.

- Bye, D.

Mordy:

- Ninja.

- :andre

-


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is probably looking forward to the new Godzilla movie

- Is responsible for Asuka not being on SD this week

- Has a huge collection of comics (?)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is asking Phantom of all people if he has a huge collection of comics :beckylol

- Only likes 3 of the 4HW :sadbecky

- Wants The Queen and The Man on different brands after WM?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Well who truly knows what lurks in the depths of the Catacombs beneath the Staples Center...Phantom is a sneaky one

- Is correct in that we only like 3 of the 4HW, don't like Bayley. Asuka can be the 4th HW tho

- I am not sure how I'd like it to be honest, if Becky is feuding with Steph (as some rumor suggested) for SummerSlam, does that means Charlotte is the champion on RAW? Would Charlotte go to SD and challenge Asuka? Don't know


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*One half the Four Horswoman here. :becky 

Also one half of Reigns Empire. :reigns

Hoping that the rest of the road to wrestlemania between Charlotte/Becky/Ronda gets better. *_


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Back in red.

- Had a name change. :nice

- Part of the Scooby Gang.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Thinks Io Shirai is more popular than she deserves to be

- Probably thinks the same about Deadpool and I agree :anna

- Doesn't have many favourite male wrestlers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I do.

- Most of them are dead. :sadbecky

- I'm sad now.

P.S. Stop stalking me!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't have many current male wrestlers among his favourites

Digs Kane and GOATkada though :anna

Is sad :sadbecky
















*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is not happy that he's been getting slapped a lot lately

- Don't spam Peyton then

- Kairi is cool :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning lunatics.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Good night bully

Has an arsenal of nicknames for me

I didn't read :grin2:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Didn't read Pavo's hideously green post.

No doubt said goodnight.

And called me a bully.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Watched the X-Men: Dark Phoenix trailer

- Likes Storm

- Dislikes Wolverine


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I love Storm <3

And Beast wasn't so bad in the trailer. 

I'm sure the movie will come and go with a whimper.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Listen to Storm
- A metal band from Hawaii
- His avatar chick is about to throw her phone on my face*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Repped in peace

- Has Jake Roberts in his avatar

- Enjoyed Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels matches


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I just got back.

- Knows I see Mordy.

- Enjoys Wolverine. :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- On Team Gwen

- Likes Emma Stone

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Gwen is love.

- Also digs that Emma Stone.

- Should know that I'm seeing the aige thing this weekend. 


Vegas got moved to next week. :woo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Will tell me how it is

- If you say it's good, I might go next weekend

- Sig is from a horror film


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fighting with my Family was surprisingly good.

Even if they did take liberties with the facts many times. 

Biggest one being Rock had never met Paige until 2017. And when interviewed he said he'd never even heard of her until he saw the 4 documentary the films based on. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's from The Devil Rides Out/The Devil's Bride trailer. :anna

- I'm off. Unlimited love to y'all... even zrc. :anna

-


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Fears the return of Dakota Kai.

Actually thinks The Devil Rides Out is good, or so it would appear... 

Bailed Winona out. :nod


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dunno why anybody would be bothered by the return of Dakota.

She'll only be injured again in six months anyway. 

Same applies with Tegan. What a tag team they made! :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I feel bad for Dakota and Tegan for their injuries, but in reality I only care about Dakota, I think Tegan is overrated for the little I've seen of her

They probably will push them as a tag team and that will be their ceiling

Not a big fan of the X men movies*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They were a tag team before the Nox injury anyway (Fly Kicks).

So yeah that's probably their ceiling.

Really thought they would've rolled with Dakota avenging her friend against Ripley, but then she got injured too.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I suppose that is another option for them: NXT UK

Funny thing is that, if they get moved there when they return, NXT UK womens division will probably be better than the actual NXT womens division, if it isn't already with the new additions (Viper, Jazzy and Kay Lee Ray).

Should know that I just found out that Tegan is a big Kane fan and she even participated in a cover of Slow Chemical with Thorne and Brennan Williams (another NXT wrestler), so I am starting to like her because of that :lmao*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dakota was already on NXT:UK anyway. 

And tegan was always gonna shift there IMO. Makes sense. 

I don't think the UK division is all that great at this minute. Jazzy, Kay Lee and Viper are yet to do anything. Which leaves Ripley and Toni. Killer, Jinny, Isla, Xia and Nina are just fodder.

I already knew about Kane thing. I think people forget how young the newer guys are. Their favourites are who I grew up with.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I mean, they are pushing the shitty horsewomen, Aaliyah, Borne and Bianca on NXT, so I wouldn't say that their womens division is superior.

I could see Rhea winning the title again and having Tegan dethroning her for the feel good moment

I wonder how many of the UK talent will actually end up on the main roster

*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rhea and nobody else. 

Most the women on the NXT live show roster won't even get a whiff on the main roster. They barely appear on TV in NXT. 

Also consider that none of the NXT:UK roster before the ones announced yesterday even have full developmental contracts (Toni still doesn't) except Rhea. They were given "extended tryouts" contracts.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I can see Toni on the main roster if/when she moves to America

The rest... yeah doubtful

Should know that I will probably have to do a hard reset on my phone, for some reason some apps crash the phone when I open them and the phone restarts by himself :lauren*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

His phone has a gender. Impressive. The Peruvians must be ahead of us.

Green and bold text enthusiast. 

Near 5 year veteran of WF.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is an asshole extraordinaire

- Is really looking forward to watching Endgame

- Not clear how excited he is about Captain Marvel tho


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm looking forward to Captain Marvel like a knife in the cock.

Which, from what I hear, is apparently what Brie Larson wants to give me, because I dare be a straight, white male. ~_~


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Put Asuka back in his sig AND avi










* Does not think A.J. Styles is phenomenal. 

* Thinks the weekly planet is greatest thing Australia has produced. I always mean to give it a listen but always forget.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Would probably love an Asuka and Toni tag team

- Loves dat Io

- Regular poster in the last album you listened to thread, has good music taste




Tyrion Lannister said:


> because I dare be a straight, white male. ~_~


Ah, the new original sin.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Doesn't do wrestler avatars.

* So he may be ashamed of me when I change my name and it's wrestler related.

* Also has good taste in music


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Should know that I would not be ashamed, you do you 

- Is hoping Io gets the NXT title soon

- Also hoping for Asuka vs Kairi (?)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wants Black Cobra to do himself. :lauren


Probably thinks his new username will be something Kairi or Asuka related. 


Recently changed avatar.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Black Cobra said:


> * Doesn't do wrestler avatars.
> 
> * So he may be ashamed of me when I change my name and it's wrestler related.
> 
> * Also has good taste in music


AsuKobra? 8*D

Has no sig.

Has a smaller avatar than the limit allows.

Dares to use an ankh as his usertitle and not be a Doctor Fate mark. :bunk


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Who the hell is Dr Fate. 

Lover of Asuka.

Probably eye rolled when it was announced shes facing Mandy Rose.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He's Doctor Strange for squares. 

- Good morning.

- Loves that Storm.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Has arrived

* Has not posted Kairi yet

*











Tyrion Lannister said:


> AsuKobra? 8*D


NO!









Not as awful as Phantom's suggestions but still bad.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The IIconic One

That's a good nickname

You should also get a nice Peyton avi/sig to complete the package, I have pics/gifs if you need :aryep

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is getting the gifs I dug up for Cobra.

-









-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Posted Kairi :mark

* Even one with Io and Toni roud

* All of his awful name suggestions were still better than Mord's :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*For your avi










For your sig










Although this one is even better










:grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Keeps slapping me :bunk

Probably would slap me if we meet irl

Lazy, since he only posted one thing*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Deserves all of those slaps.

* Gave THE WORST sig, avy and name suggestions of all time.

* Is invading the Currently Listening thread with his shitty Nickelback songs.

:bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I could have recommended you "Peyton is the best, Peyton Number One" as nickname, but that seemed excessive

Doesn't take good suggestions to improove his account :goaway

Not sure why he asked then :hmmm*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Thinks his recommendations were good in any way :goaway

* From now on I'm only accepting name recommendations from people who are able to request them themselves.

* That no longer includes you.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Ignoring me :sadbecky

Nothing new around here

Probably wlll end up choosing a shitty username that involves Asuka or Io :goaway*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bands/Artists Mordy Should Listen to Instead of Nickelback:

- The Kinks

- John Lee Hooker

- Talking Heads


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Named some bands better than Nickelback.

* Didn't know I'm going to an NXT Live Event today

* Would know that I'm really hoping Io & Kairi are there :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hopefully you get Aliyah/Borne vs the HW :grin2:

With Shayna vs Candice as the womens title match

Thinks that bands better than Nickelback exist :heston*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> *Thinks that bands better than Nickelback exist :heston*


- Why do we talk to you?

- Loves Nickelback.

- Unironically. :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I just marked the fuck out.

Playing Lollipop Chainsaw and my song comes on!!!

Best game ever! :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nickelback in Lollipop Chainsaw :woo:dance

Thinks Rhea is the only female in the NXT UK Womens division that will end up on the main roster

Will never get tired of playing games*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bands/Artists Mordy Should Listen to Instead of Nickelback:

- The Stooges

- Little Richard 

- Garbage

I want everyone to join in! Let's save Mordy's soul!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









- Let him like Peyton and Nickelback

- But okay let's try: 1. Kansas 2. Alter Bridge 3. Heart


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Garbage :mark

* 




* 




EMERALD

* Named more bands better than Nickelback

* Heart :mark

* Also a fan of two female wrestlers who're better than Peyton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- All female wrestlers are better than Peyton :shrug

- Likes Io :mark

- Knows Phantom should appreciate Io's talent more


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The two people on your sig are not better than Peyton

Just pushed harder

Nepotism and ratings killer, united to make the WWE worse*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- She is talented; I just don't think she's a particularly entertaining character. She's great in the ring, but her persona doesn't do much for me. 

- Deadpool is a Nickelback fan...






- Don't be like Deadpool, Mordy.

P.S. Heart was on the 1st or 2nd list I did for Mordy. :anna

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Wants to be like Deadpool. :sadbecky

- Should listen to Heart. Dreamboat Annie and Little Queen... :banderas


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Can this be the official Heart thread? :mark

* 




* :banderas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> *The two people on your sig are not better than Peyton
> *


Come back when Peyton and Billie have a match as good as Last Woman Standing at Evolution. Until then,










Phantom

- Has good taste in music :anna

- May or may not have been listening to all the songs I've sending him

- Trying to save a lost cause

EDIT

Black Cobra

- Posted my favourite Heart song

- Now knows never to ask Mordy for sig/avi suggestions

- Apparently gets confused for Black Metal by a lot of people


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Bands better than Nickelback: 0

Wrestlers better than Peyton: 0

Deadpool>Dr Strange*



emerald-fire said:


> Come back when Peyton and Billie have a match as good as Last Woman Standing at Evolution. Until then,


*Sure, one match out of 300 together who had to have weapons and last 30 minutes because their regular matches were boring as fuck *


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckylol

- :beckylol

- :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AS SORCERER SUPREME OF THIS THREAD, I DECLARE THAT THIS IS NOW THE OFFICIAL HEART APPRECIATION THREAD!!!!!

- I'm seeing them again in the summer! :mark

-









-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* :mark

*









*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:vincefu


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> *Sure, one match out of 300 together who had to have weapons and last 30 minutes because their regular matches were boring as fuck *


- :eyeroll

-









-









Black Cobra

- Is turning this thread into a Heart appreciation thread

- After so much Peyton spam, some Heart would be welcome :anna

- What other bands do you like?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Funny how the only Becky matches that people remember are the ones with stipulations, because she is such a boring wrestler that a regular match is too much for her.

A Becky fan calling other person delusional :heston. I've seen it all

Well, not all, I still haven't seen a regular Becky match on this run that doesn't bore me*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Heart has given us the strength to defeat Mordy. roud


-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Mordy is a walker

- He will come back with more Peyton spam despite Peyton having go away heat in this thread

- But I'll enjoy this victory, thanks to Heart roud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

You know that I have enough Peyton pics to respond to every person who posts here right?

I also have enough Nickelback videos in my favorites to do that

I won't though, too much of a problem

EMERALD

Fan of a person with actual go away heat

Thinks he has defeated me :nah2

Likes some shitty bands*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Silence Mord!

* The power of Heart compels you!

* 






emerald-fire said:


> What other bands do you like?


Non Metal: The Cure, Sonic Youth, Pixies

Metal: Megadeth, Emperor, Darkthone


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Megadeth :mark :mark

- Enjoyed MYC 2 final

- Sig currently displays Asuka and Toni


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- You've gone off the deep end.

- Time to put you down

- Sorry, Mord










EDIT

Black Cobra

- Our mutual friend is named Vic Rattlehead

- Posted 3 awesome songs

- Made this thread better


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Started a feud with emerald. 


Probably won't be ending our feud that has been going on since 2018 though. 


Is very salty that Becky is way more successful than Peyton. :beckylol




emerald:

Ninja'd me


Posted a Jericho gif telling Mordy to shut up. :lol


Likes that Megadeth. :bjpenn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*COBRA

Turning this thread into a music recommendation thread :lol

Started this whole mess by shitting on my fave

His sig showing is two female wrestlers

EMERALD 

Like I give a damn his attempt to put me down

Another delusional Becky fan

No wonder people thinks that she has the worst fanbase right now

NOSTALGIA

Everyone is more succesful than Peyton, that doesn't bother me

Get shat on because I like her and I find her more entertaining that other people faves, that bothers me

Got ninja'd

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm out.

- Be groovy to each other.

- Something for everyone...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Except me. :lauren


Trying to cool the air with a bunch of lame gifs. 


Mordy sounds like he's having a bad day. :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I was about to add you.

- You weren't here.

- Don't be a jerk. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









There's your lame gif, NO. :anna

- I gotta go adult. Love you all. 

- Be good to each other. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> EMERALD
> 
> ...


- Woah :andre

- Easy there, Mord

- I wish I could say the same thing about Peyton's fanbase but I don't think she has enough fans to qualify for a fanbase


Phantom

- Posted everybody's favourites like the good man he is

- Wants Asuka to squash Mandy

- Fellow Heart fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Peyton has a fanbase, it is not as big as other fanbases, but also it is not as annoying :shrug

There is also the fact that there isn't much to talk about her, she is barely on tv and when she is she usually gets destroyed or only gets like 5 minutes or less of tv time, we used to complain about it but we are so used to see that now that only seeing her on tv make us happy, because we think it is better than not having her on tv at all :darryl

For some reason sent me a Daisy Ridley rep*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Peyton has a fanbase, it is not as big as other fanbases, *but also it is not as annoying*


- WRONG

- Didn't like the rep?

- Green is his favourite colour


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am annoying, the fanbase isn't, that is the difference. Or have you ever argued with other IIconic fans?

Ridley is kinda cute :shrug

And no, green is not my favourite color, black or blue, any of those two*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Then why do you post in that hideous green text?

- You are the IIconics fanbase :fact

- Finds Ridley cute


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Peyton wouldn't have 1 million followers on Instagram or 300k on Twitter if I was the entire fanbase :shrug

Hell, she wouldn't have ended up in the top 10 favorite women here the past 2 years if I was the only fan here :ciampa

When I started to post in this thread most of the regulars used colored font and I wanted to use one, so, during that time, Peyton's gear was green and her gimmick was the Venus Fly Trap of NXT, so I started to use green and I have kept it ever since. I have told that story many times here :lauren*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

emerald-fire:

*- Finding Mordy's find that Ridley is cute
- How about that for a tongue twister?
- Breathing... I guess*

Mordy:

*- Ninja'd me
- Already knows that I'll hate on the 4 NXT human waste that debuted on the main roster
- Sorry but Aliester Black is so damn generic. I could create that on 2K WWE game in 2 seconds.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks Aleister is the ultimate CAW

They are going into the dumpster

That, if he cared enough to put them there*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Serial Royce Offender :goaway

Pavo :goaway

Shit Nickelback :goaway

You'll say goodnight now and take your jobber ass to bed. We know you'll lurk for like an hour anyway. :lmao


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Mortal Kombat fan
-








- Posts in the MK 11 thread







*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A fwend. 

Lack of Sindel upsets me. 

Have some momo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows me too well!

Posted the Banshee of Edinia, The Weather witch and the Souls tormenter.

Morning Phantom, well evening for you.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Should know that this time I actually went to sleep after my last post

My brother's vacations were over, so I am back waking up early to make him breakfast

Still calls me pavo :lauren*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Makes his brother breakfast. 


May or may not be in a better mood today. :hmm:


Should know I have to go to the supermarket.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Should know that










He probably will buy some berries and flirt with the supermarket lady :beckylol

I will have to do some grocery shopping in a bit too*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Is always angry

* But will probably be happy to know that he got his wish and I didn't get to see Kairi and Io at my live event yesterday and I was really sad about it :sadbecky

* ...Until Rhea Ripley's music hit :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Kairi and Io are in the Florida house shows this week


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101314312990273537
See, bad things happen when you shit on Peyton :lol

Honestly, hope you had a good time, NXT house shows always seemed like they were more fun than the main roster house shows*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that I had to help my father with grocery shopping as elderly people are not good at that and forget things. 



Should know that the supermarket girl I did like I haven't seen in ages now so maybe she quit the job. :shrug 



Though the last time I mentioned her it was months ago before Black Cobra even starting posting in this thread so he won't know who I'm talking about. :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Apparently his dad needs help doing some grocery shopping

He scared away the supermarket girl :lol

Cobra probably doesn't even know the DJ either, lucky him :beckylol*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Talking about some deep inside stuff that I don't know about :lauren

* And thank you I did.

* They always give us good shows the only match that sucked was Shayna vs. Bianca. I had to get up and get pizza during that one :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Believe me, you are better off not knowing, especially the DJ stuff :lol

You will start to get some weird reps if you do

Shayna/Bianca was his bathroom/pizza break... not surprising, Shayna only works well with underdog, relatable babyfaces and Bianca is not and she is still green*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that Cobra doesn't get any weird reps from me because he doesn't annoy me like you do. :shrug 


Thinks I'm bi-curious. :lauren



Mentioned that person again. Why am I not surprised. :eyeroll


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*This is you










Knows that the stuff he sends to me is weird and, despite all of that, he likes it :hmm

Should know that now I have to do my shopping, see you in a few... or not*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Fan of Butters
- South Park as well
- May not like Cartman?*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I gotta have my way now baby.

All I know is that to me, you look like you're lots of fun. Open up your loving arms, watch out here I come. 

You spin me right round, baby right round. Like a record baby right round round round.

Pavo's jokes are like UFOs. They're way out there and I've never seen one land.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't appreciate my awesome sense of humour :bunk

Ignored poor Simon :sadbecky

Cartman fan*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You aren't funny. 

Ever. 

Jobber!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Calls me jobber

Calls me Pavo

Calls me SPO

I don't think he ever called me by my nickname now that I think about it :hmmm*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Thinks he has an awesome sense of humor :beckylol

- It is as awesome as the IIconics' win-loss record

- SPO


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Serial Royce Offender. 

You sound like a rapist. 

Yep yep yep


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got turtled

- Doesn't look like he's going to edit

- Knows Scar is cool


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC 

I guess that is why you gave that nickname :shrug

Let's face it, if I don't talk about Peyton no one will around here

It only takes one person to start a movement :grin2:

EMERALD

My sense of humour is as good as the ratings with Becky on top

Take that as you want

3rd thing, I am lazy*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shut up,

Roycephile.

Jobber!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Why should someone talk about her? Is it really necessary?

-And spamming her so much has only made her annoying to people when they were at least neutral before

- But at least we get to rib you :lol

EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- Posted a Scar GIF in the Dana Warrior thread

- Knows exactly who's going to be number 1 in the rankings after WM


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yep. Not the champion.

I post Scar wherever I see fit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Brought back Scar :yay

Posted the other Scar gif the the Dana Warrior thread

Doesn't care if she is part of creative*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

In the*

I'm too important to correct you. 

Your jobber ass isn't worth it.

Knows I post Scar.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks he is important :heston

Usually likes posts that make fun of me :lauren

Close to 60k points*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't need people on a forum to tell me I'm important. 

Especially not some riff raff from Peru. 

Fancy some marmalade?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The food yes, the musical group no

You are gonna be important in 8 days

You are turning 30, whether you liked it or not :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm totally over my age to take issue. 

So cute you think it still bothers me.


I would partake in Peyton admiration but I'm used to seeing her on her back.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Edited above post

- Is online at the moment

- Has sigs turned off


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Is also online

-Has a fair bit of knowledge in the who's that wrestler game thread.

-Consider him a favorite since I've started here(Honest)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Changed his username?
New to this thread?
Is unknown to me


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

StylesClash90

- Is quite happy that most of his top favourites are getting great matches at WM

- Is just hoping Bliss can get into an important match too

- I also consider him to be a very good poster and a pretty nice guy :becky2

EDIT

Virus

- Ninja'd me out of nowhere

- Contributes nicely in the Celebs section :anna

- Fellow Amy Jackson admirer


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- emerald fire which is blue
- Edited his post
- Joined 2017*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is looking forward to the new Mortal Kombat

- Is damn right in that Music > Wrestling

- Still looking for the 0.25 Gate of Hell


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Got a new av at some point
- Like me, will probably laugh if someone on WF says "Super Shield" if they reunite again even though Dean is leaving and Roman literally just came back :lol
- Prefers music over wrestling


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Wonder if she'll follow Dean anywhere he goes
- Yet, she still has 2/3rd of the Shield
- But her hubby will be gone*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- MORTAL KOMBAT!!!!!!!!!










- Works at Staples.

- Mortal men know him as... Simon.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Good ol' Phantom

- As old as time itself

- Guardian of this thread


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is always on fire

- Related to emerald weapon perhaps (?)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mentioned the Evil One. :lauren

- Friend of the world, enemy of sigs.

- Prefers TAY to oxygen.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*No one mentioned Peyton :shrug

Or me

Wasn't very active here earlier*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Different evil one.

- Sorry, evil one.

- Disrespects President Wasp. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks Wasp is President

No wonder the Marvel Universe is always screwed :lol

Even Trump would be better than that jobber :beckylol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The worst.

- Fan of Plucky the Arachnid Lad.

-Thinks OG Avenger Wasp is a jobber. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I mean, all the OG Avengers had their own well known comic books that still are being published these days, except for Ant Man and his jobber wife :shrug

Disrespecting Spiderman :goaway

Spider-Gwen wouldn't exist without him :ciampa*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- :bunk

-Thinks I don't love Plucky the Arachnid Lad. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I know Ant Man and her have had comic books, but their runs are not usually long since they are such boring characters

I know that you like him

You just prefer jobbers like Wasp, Clea and Magik over him. Hey I can relate, since I root for a hopeless, unpopular jobber as well :ciampa*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wasp had her own movie in the MCU.

- She's less jobber-y than Peyton.

- Made me compare Peyton to Wasp. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Actually it was the Ant Man movie, she was just her sidekick

Hell, in my country the movie was called "Ant Man 2" :lmao

Compared jobber Wasp to the greatest person alive :lauren

Good night Phantom, may your dreams are filled with insects, monsters and jobbers :anna*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Called Peyton the greatest person alive
Might need an intervention 
Wasp isn't a jobber. Wonder Man is though


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He wasn't OG.

- He is a jobber, tho.

- Should know that I'm not used to Strange being an Avenger. Feels... Strange.

AUDIENCE: BOO!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Is that green twat still trying to make it happen. I'm ready for a ruckus, come at me bitch!

Dr Phantom good brother numero uno. 

Elvira still calls him boo.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Negged me recently :lauren

In a closed thread :beckylol

I think he was talking about me in his previous post, not sure*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Always seems to be the last post in here when I log on.

* Was negged recently 

* I sent him some lovely Io rep to make him feel better.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Said he was going to change his username.



Hasn't done it yet. 


Is getting a bit tired of naming 3 things about Mordy. :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Just an observation :shrug

* Rushing me to change my name.

* I haven't thought of a better one yet, these things take time!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Sent me Io rep :lauren

The neg was better :beckylol

Not planning to use my awesome username suggestions :goaway*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't like someone called Io. 


Doesn't like anyone I send him in rep. 


Is very picky. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Listens to a lot of '70s stuff.

- Not Blondie, tho. :lauren

- Digs New York Dolls? That first album... :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks Mean Gene is the voice of WWE

Still supporting jobbers :lauren

Now his president is Strange instead of jobber Wasp*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I have lots of presidents.

- Not the current one tho.

- Still supporting jobbers. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I actually just support 3 jobbers: Peyton, Billie and Adam Cole :sadbecky

Not a Trump fan

Change your sig/avi dude*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants me to change my avi/sig combo. 

-









- Complains when I do change my avi/sig combo. :goaway


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Legend. 

He is legion.

He is ghoulish.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Fan of the Doctor
- Fighter
- Fan of MK*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I find the MK 11 roster pretty shit overall.

Won't be buying it until they release the version with the dlc on disc.

I won't be playing online, so that part of it is of no interest to me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah, I'm not too impressed.

- Last game had a truly magnificent roster, tho.

- Doesn't dig that Io jive. roud


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No cyborgs.

No Sindel.

No Nightwolf, Reptile, Ermac.

They can't all be DLC :/


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't like the current MK11 roster

Misses those time when the games didn't needed DLCs

A week until his birthday :mark:*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Should also miss when we didn't need so much DLC
DLC should be a nice addition, not because a company was greedy
Has 3 jobbers


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks I need an intervention :lol

Should know that, of all the things I say about Peyton just two are true, at least for me

That she is the most beautiful woman on the roster and that she is entertaining. The rest of things I say about her are just to make people angry :grin2:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

DLC like most things, is a sign of the times. 

Time to worry is soon approaching when they have more than one "season pass" for everything.

Some games have already started doing this.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Doesn't like DLCs
- Same here
- Did you know that DLCs existed back in the 90's? (See. Sonic 3 and Knuckles)
- That's technically a DLC in some ways yet, it is an AWESOME game*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Clearly we are approaching dark times in gaming
Why I like indie developers more
They usually avoid this shit

Edit:
Educates about DLC
Technically S&K was an expansion, which did indeed exist. EX. Most Blizzard games
Yes, it was a good game


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Wonder if he'll like Gravity Rush 1 and 2
- That is somewhat Indie on the PS4
- They are my personal favorite PS4 game, thus far*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah it was just connecting a cartridge with a cartridge. Right?

Then you could play as Knuckles in other Sonic games.

The Sega classics collection on PS4 is worse than on the 360. Copyright bullshit.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sant⛧nic Metal Music;76919846 said:


> *- Wonder if he'll like Gravity Rush 1 and 2
> - That is somewhat Indie on the PS4
> - They are my personal favorite PS4 game, thus far*


I don't own a PS4
I do have a Steam account
Thats were most of my Indie games come from



zrc said:


> Yeah it was just connecting a cartridge with a cartridge. Right?


Yes.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm just waiting for TEW2020 & WWE 2k20 at this point. 

Only games I'm buying new all year. And TEW will be the best £35 I'll spend. 

I can wait a year or so for MK.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

virus21 said:


> I don't own a PS4
> I do have a Steam account
> Thats were most of my Indie games come from
> 
> ...


*PLAY FREEDOM PLANET!!!! Then

It's a game paying homage to Genesis Sonic games with its own awesome identity!!*

zrc:

*- Should try Freedom Planet instead
- Not feeling the new MK game
- Thinks gaming is going to have darker days*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have played Freedom Planet
And Shovel Knight
And Bloodstained


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Changed DC for Star Wars

Also hates DLCs

Probably liked the Summer Rae pics that were posted yesterday :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm happy with Broforce when it comes to indie stuff. 

Lol Summer Rae, she's so 2016. 

Well 2015 really. Seeing as she was gone a year before she was fired.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*She still hot af :shrug

But yeah, she didn't do anything memorable in her whole run

Probably the Rusev/Lana/Ziggler storyline or being Fandango dance's partner were the highlights of career, and both of those storylines sucked*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posts in green even though he claims he's not a fan of it :lauren

- His dream WM main-event would include a couple of jobbers

- Not far away from 100,000 points


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*My dream Mania main event would be Omega vs AJ :shrug

Peyton squashing Becky or Charlotte for the womens title can be in the undercard

Honestly there aren't many dream matches left in WWE. Rollins/AJ is the only one I can think about*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- BEGONE, YOU FOUL, ACCURSED THING FROM THE DEPTHS!

- THE POWER OF HEART COMPELS THEE!

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Brought back Heart :mark

* It's too late though.

* Nickelback has already melted poor Mordy's brain. He can no longer be saved.

:sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows it's too late to save Mordy's soul. :sadbecky

- Knows we must save others with the awesome power of Heart... before Nickelback gets to them.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I was behaving and you started to shit on my faves, you asked for it*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks calling the Wasp a jobber is "behaving."

- Also went after Asuka, Clea, and Magik. 

And ef's Charlotte. And Little Cobra's Io.

- :goaway


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows nobody is gonna watch those posted videos.

I'm going out shortly, so have a nice night peeps.

Thinks I have telepathy.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Knows the power of Heart can defeat evil Nickelback

- Is due a sig/avi change

- Follows Lilly and Lauren on Twitter

EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- Loves Rhea Ripley

- Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Would enjoy a match between Queen Io and Queen Charlotte.

* Knows that Heart can defeat evil but that we can never save Mord from his shit music.

* Likes Rhea :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I watched Ant Man and the Wasp yesterday, it was quite boring if I am honest

Lilly was one of the few highlights

At least it wasn't as bad as Thor Ragnarok*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Black Cobra

- Moonsault vs Moonsault :mark :mark

- Likes Toni :anna

- Favourite tag team is Sky Pirates

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja

- Did not like Thor: Ragnarok

- Doesn't realize he has shit taste in music :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Heart :mark

- Asuka :mark

- Nickelback :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Kairi :mark:

MEW :mark:

Everything else he likes :lauren*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Didnt name 3 things for anyone specifically

- Is now an invisible cat

- Watched the aige movie?

EDIT

Mordy

- IIconics :goaway

- Nickelback :goaway

- Green text :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I like you...

- :sadbecky

- That's sad. :darryl

ef:

- Ninja'd me.

- Not yet.

- Think we're seeing a play tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't even like myself, the point still stands :lol

Is sad about my comment

Got ninja'd*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

PHANTOM:

* possibly going to see a play.

* Has a new avy and it's GOAT-tier :mark

* Now you just need an Io sig and you'll never have to change anything again :banderas

MORD:

* Ninja :goaway

* Nickelback :goaway

* Puke green text :goaway


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Posted 3 awesome gifs :mark

* I might add that Toni gif to my sig 

* Thank you :anna


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes METAL!!!
- Loves Japanese female wrestlers
- Loves Japanese women*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New avatar

- New sig

- Dumpster is gone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm out.

- My unlimited love to y'all.

- POST GROOVY THINGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Ok*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Posted Rhea and Kairi :mark

* Posted Peyton :eyeroll

* Didn't post Io :goaway


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Ruined the above post with the last GIF

- Should know Peyton would get freaked out by his obsession if she ever met him 

- Green text is never going away :lauren

EDIT

Black Cobra

- Received a cool rep, Will like it :anna

- Hoping Sky Pirates get a run with the Tag Team titles

- Fellow Megadeth lover :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Believe or not, I am not the creepiest Peyton/IIconics fan out there, like I said before, I don't comment much about her outside of this forum and Twitter

There is a guy on Twitter that literally comments every post she makes and likes every reply she gets, EVERY single one, I have him muted

Repped me some Summer Rae... with clothes on :lauren*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- No more reps for you :goaway

- Keeps track of other obsessive Peyton fans just to know he's not the worst of them :beckylol

- Even if you are not the creepiest, you are still extremely creepy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I actually don't keep track on him, but he kept appearing on my notifications every time I tweeted about her :shrug

Should send reps like the one I just sent to him :anna

Calling me a perv in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1...*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Nice rep :bjpenn

- You are a perv. Nothing new about it. :shrug

- Likes Cathy Kelley


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sent me some Sonya and Mandy rep. :bjpenn 


Should know that Twitter is a waste of time and I'm not surprised Mordy is so active on it. :beckylol 


Probably would find this girl cute.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Doesn't like Generic Black
- Not a fan homeless Bryan
- Likes AC/DC*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Cool sig

- Should know I thought the dumpster idea was hilarious

- Even though I liked some of the wrestlers in it


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You know this hepcat?

-









- Cab Calloway, one of my heroes.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I know only one Calloway and his name is Mark.

- Has a groovy sig

- HOF inductee


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well the legacy wing got 4 new members in the rankings.
I'll quietly just add then at the bottom of the May rankings. 

Still a dead thread.

Miss you regulars.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Posted them.before.

Nothing new.

Go figure.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I hadn't posted that second one...

- That third one amuses me.

- Clea said a bad word!

The first one I had as a poster in my bathroom. Phun Phact, that.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Second once came up as broken image. 

I didn't drink last night xD

Good times.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows thread has been becoming a bit inactive lately

- Blames Mord

- I agree


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* The thread was near the bottom of the second page.

:lauren

* He blames poor Nickelback loving, Peyton obsessive Mordy.

* Can Kairi pics save this thread from certain doom?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Saviour of this thread. roud

- Posted Kairi, history's greatest pirate.

- Here's her crew:


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Should know Kairi pics will bring me back here.
- Heart :mark:
- Will probably be saddened to learn that I haven't watched the original Godzilla.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hi, Dream. :beckyhi

- Needs to watch the OG Godzilla immediately! 

- Enjoy this picture of Jessica Harper from 1969:










Mordy:

- Did not ninja me. :woo

- Posted Kairi.

- I want in on that:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks he didn't got ninja'd :nah2

Wants people to watch old movies :lauren

Thinks I am respondable for the recent lack of posts here*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I never said that last one.

- But that does seem to be the consensus.

- Forrest Gump is his favorite film. :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* It's not Mordy's fault

* You want to know who's fault it is?

* Mayu's!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :O

- Such blasphemy!

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Phantom and I know that is actually Io's fault

It's no coincidence that Cobra started posting about her and people started to leave his thread

Peyton was actually a draw compared to her :beckylol*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Has the nerve to blame Queen Io

* They probably started leaving in droves because they got sick of scrolling past Peyton spam and shitty Nickelback songs.

*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Queen who?










I still remember when she first got signed for the MYC, not even WWE knew who she was and fucked up her name :lmao

























*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Using Asuka gifs against me, how dare you.

* You don't deserve to post gifs of the GOAT.

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Io killed this thread and is the reason why The Godfather Part III sucked.

- SEARCH YOUR FEELINGS!!!!

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









* His love for the one called Mayu is starting to infect his brain and harm his ability to form rational thoughts.

* Like Mordy I fear it may be too late to save him.

:sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

Godfather part III :goaway

Mayu dropping Io on her head :banderas

Doesn't appreciate Forrest Gump :bunk

COBRA

Is beyond saving :darryl

Likes Io... and worse, he likes Becky :goaway

Has a cute avi though*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't like Godfather 3
Good reason. That movie sucks
At least Sofia can direct.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wait...

- Which one of you is on Team Asuka?

- I think I'm switching sides...

virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- To say that something sucks.

- Classic virus.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am in team #NotIo

Even Asuka is better, or, at least, more charismatic

I would root for her if they ever face off :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- "Even Asuka..."

- :bunk

- Okay, Cobra. I'm on your side again. ASUKA AND HEART FOREVER!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is a magic man
Might have magic hands
Wants people to understand that


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

You know me longer, and still betray me :sadbecky

I am gonna have my revenge


























VIRUS

Damn it virus, you ruined my revenge :fuck

Likes Sofia Coppola movies

Not the ones in which she is acting though*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Team #NotMordy

* 




*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Come on home, girl.

- I cast my spell of love on you, a woman from a child.

- You don't have to love me yet, let's get high awhile.

Cobra:

- Ninja'd me.

- Posting GOATs. :banderas

- Also digs Raven, one of my top 10 superheroines. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Keeps this section alive

- Is caught up with TWD?

- Fellow Lauren fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- A non-spiteful post here? :confused

- Not yet. Got 'em recorded. :anna

- Should know that we're seeing the Paige thing tonight. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got a bit bored of the spiteful stuff :shrug

- Hope you have a good time aige

- Once again, sig is pretty groovy :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ditto. 

- Peace among nerds.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Peace Sells...

- But Who's Buying?

- Is a Soldier of Fortune


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Would love it if the Queen pull some lucha moves in the Mania match

- Huge Megadeth fan

- An all around cool guy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Friend or foe?

- Mordo or Wong?

:hmm

- Groovy cat.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolorian

- Knows The Queen looks pretty cool in a lucha mask

- Loves TAY

- Always has cool avatars

EDIT

Phantom

- Ninja

- Enjoys Funk

- Shonen Knife is one of his favorite bands


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got Phantom'd. :dance

- Knows that everyone looks groovy in a lucha libre mask.

- Even Doctor Strange.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr Strange-hattan
He destroyed the DCarvel universe
But why?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The actual story of the mask is... pretty dumb. It was an attempt to boost sales. First appeared in Doctor Strange #177. Some devious dude stole his identity, and he overcame this problem... with a mask.

- He kept it to protect his identity... even though his name is actually Doctor Strange. :confused

- Eternity (the anthropomorphic personification of... eternity) eventually gave him a new identity: Stephen Sanders. :lauren

Masked Strange didn't last long.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Doesn't knows what happened The 7th Day of July 1777

- Because he hasn't listened to King Strange

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Was talking about "people looking cooler with masks"










I disagree, she shouldn't cover her face :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that D is wrong. I know my King Diamond. He was one of the metal men I used to listen to back in the day.

- She looks pretty boss.

- She should've kept that look.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah, that Strange is kind of.....odd
Kind of like Electric Superman
Which didn't work either


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah, it's not dissimilar to Electric Superman...

- I do have a soft spot for masked Strange, though.

- I bought a figure of him. :anna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Has a ton of Heart

- Is giving Magik a big push

- Not a fan of Io


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

Likes most versions of Strange

Thinks Cumberbacht is trying to be his friend given the roles he is taking

Wants Peyton to cover her beautiful face :bunk

DOLORIAN

Ninja'd me again :fuck

Doesn't know7care about Io

Doesn't watch NXT besides the Takeovers I believe*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm leaving now.

- Here's Strange and Magik:

-









Real recognize real.

Goodbye.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Got ninja'd

- Probably watches NXT weekly for Adam Cole

- Okada fan

EDIT

Phantom

- Phantom'd me

- Have some :asuka

- And some :becky2


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Was Phantom'd

* It happens to the best of us.

* Have some Toni and Rhea.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has posted a pic of the 2nd and 3rd best female aussies in WWE

Didn't posted a pic of the n1 female aussie though :bunk

Black Metal's, Tyrion's or Phantom's alt account :beckylol*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* n1 Io slanderer :goaway

* Should know I recently watched a video of a giant spider in Peru that's big enough to catch an Opossum 

:lauren

* I hope that helps you sleep better at night :beckylol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has a cute Kairi avatar.










- Loves that Asuka.










- Has a cool username. :bjpenn


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Anna Kendrick fanatic.

* Complimented my username.










* Doesn't confuse me with other members like everyone else.

:yay


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posting gifs of precious Kairi










Thinks that giant spiders would scare me :nah2

I literally live with dozens of spiders in my house, different kinds of spiders, so I am used to :beckylol*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I know my members :anna Most of the time :side:

- Probably won't be happy about Asuka's spot on the WrestleMania card.

- Wants everyone to have Asuka in their sigs. If Asuka ever meets Anna Kendrick and they take a picture, I'll do it.

Mordy:

- Lives with spiders.

-









- Should know I have a huge fear of Spiders. I can't stand them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Knows his "members" :hmm

It's not like I want to live with spiders, but there used to be farms in the place where I live, so there are a lot of insects and what not. And since I have a garden they are attracted to them :shrug

Would have a sig of Anna and Asuka if they ever take a pic, What about Anna and Peyton? :hmmm*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Anna and Peyton too :anna

- Imagine that threesome. :banderas

- Should know I'm heading off now. Be back later. Just needed to get my perviness out of my system. :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is afraid of spiders.

- Even this cutie? 










- Not afraid of Venom. roud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not afraid of spíders

His favorite spider is Spider-Gwen

Knows that Anna & Peyton >>>>>> Asuka & Anna :fact*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That last one is pure jive.

- Anna & Aubrey = Ultimate Duo. (Even though their movie is bad.)










- Knows I dig that Spider-Gwen.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Billie and Peyton >>> Anna and Aubrey :fact

Knows that Spider Gwen should get her own feature film

Should know that yesterday I watched Green Book, decent movie, not sure if it is a worthy Oscar winner, but it was enjoyable :bjpenn*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Spider-Gwen should get a trilogy and an Off-Broadway musical. 

- Green Book was fine.

- Should know that I enjoyed the Paige thing. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi.

Good day.

Bye.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hi.

- Good day.

- Bye.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm ignoring the person directly above me.

- Not big on ghosts, zombies, or werewolves.

- All about vampires, tho.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah I just think they're all pretty much the same. Seen one wolf film you've seen every wolf film. 

Saw someone put Underworld on their favourite series list. I instantly.blocked them :lmao

You're ignoring yourself?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah, I'm ignoring him. Guy's a geek.

- Was right to block the Underworld fan.

- It's true... but I kinda dig those tropes. Nothing beats a Gothic vampire chiller, tho.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows the top 20 XMen are on this picture. 










Still farting pixie dust


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I remember all those. 

Found a picture of my first birthday and there's a toy WCW wrestling ring behind me. :lmao

I miss the 90s


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The '90s were good times.

- Great video games, great cartoons, great wrestling...

- Alice Cooper made an artistic comeback. Cool time to be alive.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I also miss the 90's

It was the last period when you didn't needed much shit to entertain yourself

Just the power of your imagination*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That... still exists.

- You can still use your imagination.

- This is pretty groovy, though. Probably wouldn't be talking to you cats in the '90s. 

P.S. The Girl got a new cat: Clea.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hi.










- Pretty groovy signature. :anna

- Should watch Umbrella Academy on Netflix if he hasn't already. It's pretty great. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- I shall. zrc also wants me to give it a try. Comic was cute, so I'll probably dig it.

- Beloved, recurring guest star; the Kelsey Grammer of this thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TFW

Posted an Aubrey gif in which she is doing "interesting" things with her mouth :book

Liked The Umbrella Academy

I was thinking in watching it, since I don't have anything else to watch atm

PHANTOM

Ninja :lauren

Thinks that we can still use our imagination to have fun :nah2

You might be right, but it's getting harder each passing day, with all the devices mankind has made to entertain themselves*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- :beckyhi 

- Knows TFW is no longer a thread regular :sadbecky

- Loves Deep Purple

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja'd me

- :thelist 

- Would give a terribly wrong answer if someone asks him what's the best tag team in WWE


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I'm an unreliable forum friend. I'm sorry. :sadbecky

- Should know I'm now a much happier real life person though. :anna

- Which means I'm a much more groovier poster now when I show up. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Good to hear that :anna

- Becky is his Anna in wrestling

- His favorite WF smiley is :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Groovier poster now. roud

- Should know that the cat's name is actually "White Album," but she's Clea to me. 

- Has a sensual voice. 










ef:

- Did not ninja me. :woo

- Fellow Heart fan.

- Maybe I'll post some concert footage... :hmm


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Was not ninja'd

- Posted 3 things about me only because he likes me :anna

- Hail Phantom! Grooviest of them all


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Called his GF cat Clea :lauren

Kinda like CJ calls his cat Becky

Got ninja'd

EMERALD*



emerald-fire said:


> - Would give a terribly wrong answer if someone asks him what's the best tag team in WWE


** MALE: Probably Kyle O'Reilly and Roderick Strong, main roster wise the Usos, the New Day or the Revival.

* FEMALE: In ring probably Kairi and Io, most charismatic the IIconics

* Ninja*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I did edit for punctuation, tho.

- Still not happy with it.

- Good thing this is as casual as conversation gets. :anna

Mordy:

- Actually did ninja me.

- Posted something about the IIconics...

- Should know that I shall command myself; no Peyton putdowns in this post. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I'd call my cat Anna if I had one. :anna

- Should know I've been thinking about getting a pet eventually, I miss having cats when I lived with my Dad. They were my best buddies. :sadbecky

- Knows cats are groovy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Cats are scary

- Dogs are groovy

- I'd probably never have a pet


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I was on wrestling sites in the 90s xD

I've already seen Umbrella Academy 

Was good.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Cats :goaway

Plan to name Anna to his eventual cat :lauren

Is a happier person :yay*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Internet in the '90s... :goaway

- I used to check out the Simpsons sites, tho.

- I know. You recommended it to me. I shall watch it tonight or tomorrow. :anna

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Dog person.

- Appreciates Spider-Gwen. :mark


Keep this avi or change it to a mystery X-Man?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Keep it

- Keep the sig too

- Listens to his Heart


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm leaving again until next week.

- Is going to shout at me now. :sadbecky

- I love you guys


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- See you next week, Wall

- Stay groovy :becky 

- And stay cool :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodbye, sweet Anna.

- Should know that I'm also leaving; I need to write adult stuff.

I'm also going to Vegas soon for some rare magician work. :mark

- We'll meet again... don't know where, don't know when... but I know we'll meet again some sunny day.

ef:

- Ninja'd me.

- Still groovy. :cool2

- Likes my sig. Ditto. One of my favorite cartoon shorts.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wall cameo done for another week. Join him.next week, same Wall day, same Wall time.

I'm considering replacing Katie Lea in my avi. 

And no it won't be changed to French bird, asuka, kairi, mayu, a vampire, Elvira, MEW, Magik, Aubrey, Clea or Strange


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*What about Peyton? :mark:

You didn't mentioned her, so there is a chance

Is gonna shit on me for suggesting that :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wow, that's a lot of Phantom things. 

- Storm?

- MsChif?

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Peyton? I'm out.

- Goodbye for realsies!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Since when was Skippy, a Phantom thing?

Why would one mention anything the Pavo liked?

Especially the aforementioned kangaroo.

D'lo

Becky
Charlotte
Sasha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't care about the things I like

Doesn't care about the things I hate either

Doesn't care about anything that I post :sadbecky*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is rocking a new PEY avi

- Closing in on 100k points

- Posted some picts of the IIconics at last night's live show


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has more points than any of the others in this thread

- Probably has been to a TAY concert

- Has one of the coolest avatars on WF


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









*









*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Apologies if I've posted these before:

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have.no problems with this Storm.









I wasn't fine with this Gambit.









Hated the film, loved this Beast.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Likes the new Storm

Not a big fan of Toni Storm :beckylol

Loved Kelsey Grammers's beast

Good night*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Good night

- Wants to see his favourites make an appearance tomorrow night on SmackDown

- New avatar


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Didn't shat on me or my faves :wtf

Killed the thread

Probably asleep*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









*









*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :anna

- :anna

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Updated sig

- Not too fond of Io

- Has a new avatar :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

Used the "destroy it" gif for someone else besides me roud

Liked the Asuka and Kairi pics with Peyton that I posted

Probably a little worried about Asuka after last night 

EMERALD

Ninja

Killed the thread last night

Probably didn't enjoyed much the final segment segment of RAW last night*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Typed segment twice

* Got ninja'd by emerald emerald

* Leader of the evil Team No Io with Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The NOBLE Team No Io. Thank you.

-Is on Team Harley. roud

- Uneasy ally. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*COBRA

Calling me out on my mistake :goaway

Leader of the Io fanclub in this thread :goaway

Also worried about Asuka

PHANTOM

Ghoul'd me

Nice guy

Also not an Io fan :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got phantom'd. :dance

- Wanna start an anti-Io Sinister Six?

- NOBLE Six. Sorry.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Thread is dead because of you, Mord

- Killed it with Peyton spam

- And your green text

EDIT

Phantom

- Phantom'd me in typical Phantom fashion

- Knows anti-Io Sinister Six is going to be a flop

- Hoping Asuka makes an appearance tonight


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Knows that Phantom's latest attempt to form a sinister six will flop like always.

* Queen Io is not phased.

*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has better taste than Phantom in wrestlers 

- Can't wait for Rhea and Toni to arrive on the main roster

- Also hoping Asuka makes an appearance tonight


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Will be waiting a long time for Toni.

She'd have to sign a contract first xD

Ripley has star written all over her. No need to rush her either, she's young as hell.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Ripley vs Flair would be awesome :mark

- Probably thought Raw was bad yesterday

- Makes cool wrestling cards


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dunno, not seen Raw. 

Don't have intentions to either. 

There's nothing I wanna see.

P.S. I now have over 1,000 women's cards. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has almost as many cards as I have Peyton pics

Well, 10k less, but he is getting close :anna

Posted 2 Peyton gifs earlier, must have been drunk :lauren*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Lives with spiders :goaway

* Has 10k+ pics of Peyton Royce :lauren

* Then I'm sure that you could find a better one to use as your avy than that one :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't want to control the spiders. :goaway

- "Queen Io"... :goaway

- We'll always agree on the Empress, tho. roud


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is relieved to hear that his Empress is fine (I am too)

- Hopes that she now squashes Mandy at Fastlane

- Will call WWE cowards if they don't have Asuka on SD again tonight


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Spends more time in here than me
Listens to 99% more music than me :anna
Often mistaken for


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- Blessed me with a pretty boss thread. :anna

- His subtitles for the weekly WWE threads often amuse me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Kissing up to CJ GOAT :goaway

Don't we all?

Thinks I wrote a WOAT caliber post recently*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm nice to everyone who isn't here for 24 hours! Seems weird to start poking fun at folks who aren't here often.

- Posted the WOAT post. :fact

- Should know that I bought a Kairi pirate hat. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Naming things about himself again :goaway
Glad his Empress is fine :asuka
Knows I have to go do stuff :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Off to do stuff. :anna

- Not procrastinating... unlike the Phantom. :darryl

- Keep it groovy. :asuka


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Procrastinator supreme.

* Posted some Shida.

* Mordy won't appreciate it.

:sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Close to 3000 points

- Thread regular :anna

- Has good taste in music


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks I have bad taste in wrestlers. :goaway

- Should know that I'm off to do adult things. :anna

- I'm thinking of turning this thread into the Official Wasp Appreciation Thread. Cool?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I didn't say bad. I said BC has better taste.

- If it's Lilly's Wasp, then cool :anna

- Removed Kairi from favourites list


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Likes that the Queen's spot in the Mania main event is secure

- Is looking forward to the new Megadeth coming out this year

- Is hoping to see a Styles/Orton interaction tonight


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows unlike most Ronda/Becky was never on the table. 

Knows Taker will probably show up at WM despite "reports" stating otherwise. 

Knows I'll find it odd, if Kane doesn't appear.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolorian

- The Queen is main-eventing WrestleMania :yay

- The Man is main-eventing WrestleMania :yay

- Probably expecting Styles and Orton to have a great match at WM although I don't think they're particularly a fan of any of those two

EDIT

zrc

- Taker fan

- Likes X-Men Storm more than Toni Storm

- Dislikes Wolverine but thinks Hugh Jackman is alright


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't like Toni Storm at all.

She doesn't make.my favourite 40 women in WWE right now.

She and Io are over hyped and shown nothing so far to back it up. I don't care what either of them did back in Japan or elsewhere. They're in the WWE and I make my decision on their work there.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You did say you liked Mia for her work on Impact and not WWE, because up until last weel she hasn't done anything memorable in WWE

Knows that Toni and Io are overrated

Peyton probably isn't in his top 100 :sadbecky*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Uses Becky GIFs

- Despite hating her

- :beckywhat


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* That's because he's probably a closet Becky stan.

* Mordy will come out of the closet about his secret fandom eventually.

* Everybody loves The Man, they can't hide it forever.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Interested in seeing what they do with the Mighty Asuka tonight

- Is happy that she is doing fine

- Loves the Bex


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

BC

- Knows it's impossible to not like The Man :becky2

- Edited above post

- Heard of Gojira?

EDIT

D

- Ninja'd me

- Knows Ken > Triple H's sledgehammer

- Heard of Gojira?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Like Ronda says: "Damn the Man, Screw the Woo"

I wouldn't use Becky similies, but there are no Peyton smilies and there are like 55 thousand Becky smilies here and they are easy to remember :shrug

And Becky does have a very expressive face... which looks better when it gets beat up










:banderaswens3*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

EMERALD:

* I have

* The Way of All Flesh is my favorite from them

* Was ninja'd

MORD:

* Closet Becky stan

* Ninja'd me

* Still hasn't changed his avy to a better picture of Peyton :goaway


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Was ninja'd as well 

- Knows Mordy made one more stupid post above him

- Sig is currently displaying two pictures of :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Can't accept the "Screw the Man, Boo the Woo"

I would buy a t-shirt with that logo... if I had money and after of buying an IIconics t-shirt

Probably wants the Becky/Charlotte episode 129739817239812739 to main event Fastlane :lauren*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Probably wants to see terrible IIconics promo episode 99142514421 on SmackDown 

- But knows they probably won't be on the show tonight :beckylol

- Posts in green even though he doesn't really like it :beckywhat


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The Iiconics (or any woman on SD for that matter, including the womens champion) don't even have the chance to be on tv

That's because Charlotte and Becky have to tank the ratings of both shows :beckylol

Looking forward to AJ/Orton at Mania*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Brings up the ratings nonsense despite knowing that ratings have been going down since years no matter who's on top

- Still using green text :lauren

- Looking forward to the WM pre-show :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was talking about Gojira.

- But not the right Gojira. :bunk

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Happy that Asuka showed off tonight kicking ass

Wishes that she had more time on tv

Added a clown face to his sig, because of :asuka*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I just got back.

- I need to watch the massacre.

-


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves the skeleton dance cartoon
- Still Asuka fan
- Wonder if he likes Red Faction*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- My sig is from Skeleton Frolic, an unofficial remake of Skeleton Dance by Ub Iwerks, the guy who did the original. Both are boss.

- I haven't played those games. :darryl

- Knows that Asuka is the grooviest. :dance


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Asuka is cool, she ain't Peyton though










Peyton is the best :lmao*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *You did say you liked Mia for her work on Impact and not WWE, because up until last weel she hasn't done anything memorable in WWE
> 
> Knows that Toni and Io are overrated
> 
> Peyton probably isn't in his top 100 :sadbecky*


I never saw her in Impact. Well I did, but it was a long time ago when she was in Dollhouse. I gave up on TNA/Impact, quite some time before she arrived. Even Victoria didn't get me to keep watching. 

I've seen some.NXT house show stuff.

She's fine. Will get.boring quick though with her 30 different tag team partners. Just have her with Lacey Lane and put them in the tag division. Like Io, there's clearly no long term plan with the Yim.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Right about the Yim.

- I'm sad now. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Same can be said for Taynara Conti, Xia Li, Reina Gonzalez, Vanessa Borne. They've been doing the rounds for two years now. Aliyah, longer still. 

Think its time they cut some.

But we know they won't.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Knows that WWE should cut some people

Knows that they won't

Probably preparing some stuff for the big 30 celebration this Saturday

Good night*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Having a massive hoopla at a nightclub.

My favourite host said she'll do the karaoke for me (known her for 14 years). 

Goodnight sweet dreams Mordy. You poor unfortunate soul.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This patty melt is the absolute best. :homer

- Nightclubbin'.

- Diggin' that Lollipop Chainsaw. :dance :lenny


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Understands the legacy of Ub Iwerks 
- Loves old-school Disney shorts
- Fan of Steamboat Willie, then*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

3women I would've loved in MK11.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Three guests he'll never get.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Called me a pour soul

I am indeed poor, but I don't have a soul :grin2:

Is gonna do some karaoke for his birthday, well, more like someone will do the karaoke for him*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I blast out You Spin Me Round, quite angelic. 

If the angel was Satan.

If you had a soul You wouldn't like Royce.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Actually is the opposite, if you have a soul you would like Peyton

5 points away from 60k points

Wants to see his girls keeping alive the Sasha streak of never being able to succesfully defend a title on tv*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm not that bothered. 

I won't be for quite some time. 

Let botcha sanks have her pity belt.

Though a Tamjax win would be a nice.birthday present, I know it won't happen.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Somebody say something in the MK 11 thread. I have a literal fuck ton of new stuff to post.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Then post it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will do.

- See you soon.

- :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not posting one thing like the previous posters

Getting the thread back on track

Good Phantom :anna*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shut up jobber.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Almost ninja'd me.

- Should know that I had an important message for Mordy. 

- Has a birthday soon. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Love to thee, thy Phantom.

It was a message for Mordy, nothing important about it. 

Elvira says hi, she currently devouring a cantaloupe.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks I am not important :sadbecky

Didn't do 3 things about me :sadbecky

Is mean :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spoiler: Important Message


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posted a anime gif
Does that
Should know that DC Comics has now made the list :thelist


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Why?

- Donald Trump?

- Or the way they handled magic?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Because they're DC.

They've been on my list since 1992.

Don't care about any of them.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- They don't have Doctor Strange.

- They can GTFO.

- I will report anyone who brings up Doctor Fate.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Why?
> 
> - Donald Trump?
> 
> - Or the way they handled magic?


I read part of Young Justice #3
Bendis is now the Vince Russo of the comic world
This is why I stick with fanfiction


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I liked some of the stuff Bendis wrote for Marvel :shrug

Those are some of the few comic books that were sold here

Haven't read a comic book in ages though*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I stopped being a reader when the Xtreme X-Men run came to an end. 

I couldn't connect at all with the newer characters other than Dust and Beak.

And that wasn't enough to keep me around. All my favourites in one team, wasn't gonna get any better after that (Storm, Sage, Gambit, Psylocke, Beast)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> *I liked some of the stuff Bendis wrote for Marvel :shrug
> 
> Those are some of the few comic books that were sold here
> 
> Haven't read a comic book in ages though*


His DC stuff has been...polarizing to say the least
Though he has been doing so for a few years now
Then again, he's hardly the biggest problem DC has right now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Some of his Marvel stuff didn't do it for me.

- I don't know if I'm in the minority or not these days, but everything about Illuminati annoyed me.

- That might be the true beginning of Jerkass Strange.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

House of M killed the.mutants?

I don't tend to care who wrote or illustrated stuff. 

Its their job to engage me and nothing more.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- All I want is for Doctor Strange to have fun, psychedelic adventures.

- Stop turning him into an incompetent, borderline supervillain!

- I think I understand why a lot of modern readers don't dig Strange... :sadbecky

Illuminati... no good!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've never picked up a Strange comic. 

Just remember using him in Ultimate Alliance. 

The comic age is dead regardless. Kids see the films and think the comics are the same, so they're put off when they're nothing like them. Downside of the MCU, foXMen, DCU.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- True.

- At least the films are introducing new audiences to these characters, tho.

- I saw a little boy dressed as Strange last Halloween. roud


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is proud of the little boy who dressed as Strange for Halloween

- Wants more kids to follow suit

- Is not big on Io


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- She's fine. FINE.

- I think she's a little boring.

- She was my third favorite member of Threedom.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Thinks Io is FINE

- Is getting a little angry

- Have some :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm not angry.

- Can't be. I'm listening to Tiny Tim.

- Kairi and Mayu are :mark :woo :dance


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Probably liked Asuka beating up Mandy and Sonya

- Has met The Man

- Met :miz ?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I have not.

- I have met "Rowdy" Roddy Piper, tho.

- Asuka committing murder... :banderas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows some magic tricks

- Replaced Kairi in his favourites list for some Shida

-


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

phantom

- enjoyed Asuka beating up Mandy and Sonya

- hopes she does it again at fastlane 

- was dressed as dr strange recently

emerald

- enjoyed orton and styles last night

- hoping for a mania match

- part of the invisible club


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes Asuka

- Knows WM 34 SmackDown Women's Championship match was great

- Likes Sonya Deville?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They Live was on last night, told gran this morning and she said "is that the one with Roddy Piper?" I do love the old lady.

Oh how the SD women's belt has fallen since last year. Then again it was always second fiddle anyway. 

Hey emerald xD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The Doctor Strange cosplaying shall happen tomorrow. Going to some Captain Marvel party. :anna

- Loves his grandma. Love and miss mine. 

- Should know that Roddy was pretty cool.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Urgh Captain Marvel.

Brie mode!

Yawn!

Once told her about Roman Reigns. She went I've seen him in the paper a few times. Looks like the Aquaman guy. :lmao

She would kill me if I called her grandma. Its nan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Call his grandma nan

Hasn't read comic books in a while

Will send everyone cake this Saturday... except for me :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Anime fan

- Liked Alita

- Will watch Captain Marvel


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Digs Behemoth so he knew that Rowan's shirt game was on point last night.

* Unlike the Phantom he knows the greatness of Queen Io.

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup. Hard to disagree with those.

- Used to call me a "timeless entity"...

- Starting to realize that I'm just a tired old man.

Cobra:

- Ninja'd me.

- With pro-Io propaganda. :bunk

- Does prefer the Empress to Io, tho. roud


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Calls himself an old man but is probably younger than me :lol

- Has never invited anyone to the Catacombs

- Who knows what madness lies down there


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I doubt that first one. 

- Tell me the decade you were born in.

- Some people here think I'm older than I am, some think younger. It's a little funny. Mordy seems to think I'm over 90!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not over 90, but around 50, maybe a little more

Time is no problem for you as a timeless entity

Except for the back pains*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You all get cake, even Mord.

What happened to Nostalgia? Haven't seen him around much.

Miss 4th Wall too


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom,

-









- How about you?

- Recently changed his avatar

Mord,

- Got cake

- Disappointed with how the IIconics are being used

- Thinks the RAW Women's title angle is a mess

zrc,

- Looking forward to the new Lion King (?)

- Thinks Victoria should be inducted to the HOF

- Didn't like that Torrie Wilson is going into it


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hmm...

- Interesting.

- Could be. Ask again later.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got ninja'd.

- D is older than he would've guessed. Thought you were born in the 90s.

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Phantom,
> 
> -
> 
> ...


Not watching the live action Lion King. No be prepared, no me watching.

Of course she should be in the HOF. She was solid third spot when Lita and Trish were rammed down everyone's throats.

Torrie was always gonna end up in the HOF, just didn't think it would be now. I get the feeling someone else declined first. Seeing as Torrie only found out a week ago.


Phantom
I wasn't turtled. Just felt like answering the D'Lo Rian of our Nation.

I'm all excited for the new TEW game. Only another 9 months (maybe longer) to wait :lmao 

Hasn't played it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Be Prepared ain't in it?

- I'm also out.

- I still want New Mutants. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Be Prepared was removed because they said the part of the film had Nazi connotations and didn't wanna upset anybody. So it was left out.

I think Dark Phoenix will be the end of it all, including New Mutants. Does seem a waste though, as its done. 

They confirmed they abandoned Gambit, Kitty Pryde, Multiple Man, Dr. doom, Silver Surfer and X-Force too.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- They didn't have to stage it the same way...

- Without the Leni Riefenstahl hyenas, I wouldn't get a Nazi vibe.

- Seems silly.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Just saw there were rumors/reports it was put back in last month. They did report its removal all last year. 

Its the only song Scar sings. So it better be in. 

Still probably won't see it though. I have no problems with the all black cast they went for, but Scar is Jeremy Irons and nothing will make me think otherwise. Shame Tim Curry dropped out to do Home Alone 2. He would've been fantastic.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is prepared for the chance of a lifetime

- Is prepared for sensational news

- Is prepared for the coup of the century


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Probably thinks The System Has Failed

- Has been to Hangar 18

- Is never Sweating Bullets


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Hangar 18 is a creepy place

- Has possibly seen too much

- Knows too much

-


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Is likely Torn between wanting AJ or Orton to win their match at WM.

-Is discussing hangar 18

-Still a chill poster


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Another kiwi

Should know that I have a high school friend living there

2 days ago celebrated his first year on the forum :dance:woo*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New sig

- Still not cool

- Has a friend in NZ


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Watches football.

Still not started a thread since the men's awards last year.

Good morning.

Fact of the day: Tamina has pinfall victories over all 4 horsewomen.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Another fun fact: Charlotte hasn't won a match since December (including house shows), but she still has gotten the Mania main event for free lol

Should know that I am so conflicted about the IIconics appearing on TD and praying that is just a cameo and not a regular role on the show

Also, someone spoiled me the credit scenes of Captain Marvel on my IG stories, he recorded straight from the cinema :beckylol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The mania main event that she was always going to be in. 

Legit question when was PRs last win. 

Good job I don't give a shit about Captain Marvel, they can spoil it all they like for me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Peyton's last win was at Super Show Down, exactly 5 months ago

If you talk singles matches she only has one win on the main roster: In the post Summerslam edition of Smackdown against Naomi

I know Charlotte was always meant to be on the Mania main event, but one would think they would have booked stronger if she was going to be there. I mean, Ronda hasn't been pinned or submitted yet and Becky has been pinned/submitted once since Summerslam*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Smackdown has odd records for the women anyway. 

Them only caring about ABC has killed the division completely.

Nobody takes the Iiconics, Carmella. Naomi, Zelina, Lana, Sonya and Mandy seriously. They aren't legit threats. B and C are too busy on Raw and cutting promo after promo, which leaves A to do something with the dross. Or they just keep her off TV.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I wouldn't even say that they care about "A" 

They only cared about her because they needed someone to get the title so Charlotte and Becky were free to go to RAW. As soon as that happened they forgot about Asuka again.

It has always been like that and the best proof f that was Evolution, where all the SD women not named Charlotte and Becky ended up in the Womens Battle Royal, Asuka included*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh no, Asuka is absolutely a member of ABC. 

If she wasn't the belt would be on somebody else. 

They have nothing for her sure, but team CRAB is still in in effect.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Oh I know that Asuka is protected way more than the rest of the SD women, but, in terms of how much WWE cares about you, the gap between her and the rest of the SD women and her and Charlotte and Becky is probably similar

I mean, the Mania plans for her are to job to fucking Lacey Evans or a multiwomen match lol

Either of those has pre-show written all over it*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is more excited for the pre-show of WM :beckylol

- Closing in on 100,000 points

- Will reach 100,000 points by aggressively spamming Peyton


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Must suck being Mordy.

Knowing your favourite will never be anything more than filler fodder in multi woman matches on PPV.

And used once a month, if they even give her that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*My life sucked before Peyton, my life will keep on sucking after I stop liking her, not much of a difference :shrug

Should know that I am still processing Peyton and Billie appearing in TD, because... yeah :lauren. I just hate that show. I watched a few episodes the first time Paige was on the show and I honestly can say that I felt my IQ dropping and now I may have to watch it again :fuck

Probably wondering what happened to Nostalgia*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Here's 3 women taking part in the Superstar Search show.
@Mordecay; do you know if there's a thread for the show?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I think there was one, I remember someone posting the names that went to the casting, but I am not sure in which section

You can create it if you want and then it can be fused I suppose

That way you can reach 16k posts :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm 401 posts away from 16k. 

:lmao

Silly Pavo.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Damn I need glasses

Or maybe a good night of sleep, I woke up at 3 am for whatever reason

I swear that I saw that 5 as a 9*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

3? I'm up everyday around then. :lmao

Yeah I was wondering what happened to Nostalgia. 

I expect he was kidnapped by transexuals and tickled to death with feather boas.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

How the fuck did TND and Lashley make the cover?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Wondering what happened to Nostalgia

* I still see him posting in the Currently Listening thread

* I must've ran him off from this one with all my pro-Io propaganda 

:sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I just blame Mordy.

I blame Mordy for everything.

There are currently 35 women in NXT


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You would think that there are only like 6 on NXT and 6 on NXT UK

Blames me for everything

Will blame when he gets drunk in 2 days*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I think its time they cut Aliyah loose. 

She was in with the Iiconics and hasn't been on NXT TV even semi regularly for the last three years (4 years on the 17th). 

I won't blame anyone for my intoxication. But I will have a drink on you xD


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Appreciates Nina Samuels (?)

- Made me realize how many women there are in NXT

- You couldn't tell just going by the show


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

As I said in a thread last week. I don't actively dislike any of the women. 

I just prefer some over others.

Nina? She's just an extra body on NXT:UK at this point. She's behind Toni, Ripley, Jinny, Killer, Isla and maybe even Xia. With Viper, Kay Lee Ray and Jazzy Gabert being there that pushes her even further down the totem pole.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Uses a scar gif to show their disapproval of something

- Would Nina get the Scar gif?

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nina wouldn't get the scar gif.

The usual suspects with their usual crazy fan crap, get the scar gif.

Buying MK?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Threw some light into the scar gif rating system

- Should know that I haven't really played fighting games in years so am not picking up the new MK

- Probably has MK pre-ordered already


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Originally only a certain Peruvian poster bombarding with a certain Australian Smackdownian would get the scar gif. 

Waiting for the version with the dlc on disc. I'm not too bothered about getting anything day 1. Unless its the WWE 2k games (mostly because of routine).

I will be buying TEW as soon as it becomes available though. Got 4 years out of the last version, so its worth the £35.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Reserved the Scar gif for a peruvian fan of a SD woman :hmmm

Wonder who that is? He must be annoying :grin2:

No wrestler deserves that kind of devotion, especially the jobbers on SD, he must me weird af*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Is one hilarious poster on here. :lmao 

Sporting team green like always. :benson 

One half of the IIconics. :fact *_


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* The slayer of vampires who also likes The IIconics

* But unlike that other IIconics fan he's a fan of The Man

*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Knows that B is not perfect since he likes the ratings killer

Better than liking Io though :shrug

At least Becky has some charisma :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-









Mordy:

- Always getting in my way. :bunk

- Should know that I'm leaving. 

- Bye.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mord,

- Probably listened to some Nickelback today

- Doesn't likes The Bex

- Is closing in on 100k points


Phantom,

- Appeared out of nowhere to ninja me

- :rude

- Will watch Captain Marvel soon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got Phantom'd.

- Apologies.

- Goodbye for realsies!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Was leaving

He didn't

Hasn't been online much today*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Back to old PEY in his avi

- Maybe hoping that the IIconics face Sasha/Bayley at Mania

- Will probably watch Fastlane this Sunday


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Love his new Avy
- Very gothic
- Just like his heart*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Changed sig/avi

Still blue

Anime fan*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning.

Probably gone to bed.

Sweet dreams green one

FotD: Ronda, Becky and Charlotte are all 32.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

zrc said:


> What happened to Nostalgia? Haven't seen him around much.





Mordecay said:


> *
> Probably wondering what happened to Nostalgia*





zrc said:


> Yeah I was wondering what happened to Nostalgia.
> 
> I expect he was kidnapped by transexuals and tickled to death with feather boas.





Black Cobra said:


> * Wondering what happened to Nostalgia
> 
> * I still see him posting in the Currently Listening thread
> 
> ...





zrc said:


> I just blame Mordy.
> 
> I blame Mordy for everything.


:lmao I'm back. 


Should know I wasn't kidnapped.


Should know I like the look of this girl. :cool2



zrc said:


> Here's 3 women taking part in the Superstar Search show.
> @Mordecay; do you know if there's a thread for the show?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Welcome home.Nossy.

Here's a pic of the transgender woman who got a call back for Superstar Search.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I saw a different pic before you edited. :hmm:


Should know I have to take a trip to Homebase later on. 


Blames Mordy for everything.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Same person.

Changed it for a more current one.

Wonder if Tatevik the Gamer (Indy woman who tried to trademark Sister Abigail lol), will end up on the show. She did get a call back.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Here are the others

Lexus Amanda










Tatevik









Tasha Steelz









Lady Frost









Dolce Dalia









Lexi Layne


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*By looks alone I can say not one of those women are gonna make it

If any of them is great on the ring maybe

They still would get fed to the CRAB though*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Easy to say that.

Last time they had a female search we got Jojo and Eva Marie.

Both lasted way longer than anyone could fathom.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Eva and Jojo have the kind of look they are looking for

None of those women you posted have

A couple may get signed, but probably will join Aaliyah on NXT catering*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Misses Harper

- Was probably her for unlimited rep weekend

- His use of a green font probably has some relation to PEY


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *Eva and Jojo have the kind of look they are looking for
> 
> None of those women you posted have
> 
> A couple may get signed, but probably will join Aaliyah on NXT catering*


Can't judge from one pic. Also, how the fuck would you know what look they're looking for? You working on the show?

Tatevik is beautiful, and has been wrestling for a decade 

Aliyah wrestles every NXT live event :lmao just because Peyton ends up in SD catering 9 times out of 10 (or ye know just stays at home) Doesn't mean everybody does.




Dolorian said:


> - Misses Harper
> 
> - Was probably her for unlimited rep weekend
> 
> - His use of a green font probably has some relation to PEY


Why would anyone miss Harper? He'll just go back to doing nothing until he's injured again. 

No idea what unlimited rep crap was.

Yes like everything else, the green has something to do with Skippy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Name? 



Should know I repped you that pic. :lol 



Knows Mordy did not miss me. :beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Name?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hayley Jade Poston 

26-year-old Nashville-based fitness instructor and Model. Had a tryout in December of 2018

Its OK Nos. Nobody would miss Mord. Because he won't step away from the keyboard long enough, for folks to miss him.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- His favorite promotion is WWE
- Quoted someone
- Drinks a lot*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- His favorite promotion is WWE
- Quoted someone
- Drinks a lot*


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

- fellow metal brethren/sister
- should tell me is in his rep
-loves music more than wrestling (as one should)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Made his first post in this thread. :beckyhi



From Canada. 



Fan of wens2


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Has returned to the thread

:beckyhi

* Named 3 things about somebody who also confused me with another member

* I'm being confused with Eva MaRIHyse now

:lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Haha. Good old EvaMaRIyse or however you spell it.

Io fan.

Knows I'm not, but doesn't hold it against me.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't like to acknowledge Katie Lea's run as Winter

- Victoria is his all-time favorite

- Won't watch Fastlane live


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

Said that Aliyah does most of the NXT house shows. I mean, it's easier to make NXT house shows when they have 2 to 6 house shows a week (when they are running 2 tours) instead of 2-3.

I do find funny that someone on reddit posted the fees for the Cameos of wrestlers. Aliyah actually charges the same that Peyton lol.

Mickie James and Luke Gallows being the top 2 charging more than Bret Hart :lmao

EMERALD

Ninja

Wrote something

I didn't read*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :rude

- zrc wannabe

- NJPW fan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sends good reps, unlike Mordy.


Participates in more of the game threads, unlike Mordy. 


Knows it's been a few days since I've made a dig at Mordy.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Hasn't posted here much during the past couple of days

- Has infinitely better taste than Mord in everything

- Your avatar>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Mord's avatar


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Everyone's avatar >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Mord's avatar

* Sent me a cute Kairi rep recently

*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- You're welcome :becky2

- Has a picture of Powerslave album cover in sig

- Would love it if Asuka squashed Mandy in 2 minutes


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> - Doesn't like to acknowledge Katie Lea's run as Winter
> 
> - Victoria is his all-time favorite
> 
> - Won't watch Fastlane live


There's nothing to remember from her TNA run.

Yes she won their women's belt twice and a tag title, but all were irrelevant when she was there.

Daffney, Hamada, Melissa, Kong, Khan, Traci, Gail, Taylor, Roxxi. They'd already gone. The Knockouts division was dying and so was my interest.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nostalgia said:


> Sends good reps, unlike Mordy.
> 
> 
> Participates in more of the game threads, unlike Mordy.
> ...





emerald-fire said:


> - Has infinitely better taste than Mord in everything
> 
> - Your avatar>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Mord's avatar





Black Cobra said:


> * Everyone's avatar >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Mord's avatar


*People are obsessed with Mordy roud

You guys can't live without me

Except for zrc, he doesn't give a fuck*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Is getting over with the WF crowd

- Is in all of their heads

- Thinks the RAW Women's title angle is a mess


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well it is a mess.

Even worse if you don't follow social media.

What's funny is, Paul Heyman is credited for all of Ronda's promos. People still want him in creative? Really? He's just as out of touch as Vince.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I see the womens triple threat storyline and I remember what Meltzer said years ago about people wanting to add CM Punk to Cena/Rock II and he said that adding him would dilute the match and make it feel less important

At the time I thought he was wrong, but this triple threat prooved that he was right all along, ever since they added Charlotte to the feud the angle has been a mess

The funny part is that Meltzer was against adding Punk to the Cena/Rock match, but he has supported the decision of adding Charlotte to the Ronda/Becky feud. Nor suprising though, he is a well known Charlotte mark and he is super biased towards her*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It would've been so easy to do.

But of course they had to find a way of fudging it up somehow.

Still gonna be a great match regardless.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I mean, it will be a triple threat, which means no DQ, which will help Becky since her regular matches are kinda meh

I want Charlotte or Ronda to win it for the lolz and to completely kill the angle

I am not even sure if they will main event at this point

I lol'd when I saw this, WWE posted this for the International Womens Day: The three most talked about women in this thread... and Sasha and Billie :lol








*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Asuka front and center where she belongs :asuka

* Thinks I'm obsessed with him :beckylol

* Love Becky and she should win but I will admit that the meltdown on here if she doesn't could be interesting to watch.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*His sig has only been showing Asuka pics the last 3 times I have been on this page

Doesn't want to accept his obsession with me

It's ok, it took me a while to admit my obsession as well :beckylol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nobody is obsessed with you, poor trash man. 

You however are obsessed by y'know. 

I wake up every morning praying one day you'll actually log off.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't see you as the praying kind of person tbh

Don't worry, soon you probably won't see me as much

Has his birthday tomorrow*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc

- Buried Mordy

- Guessed the right answer in the Name the Wrestler thread

- Likes having a collection of DVDs

EDIT

Mordy

- Thinks his green text is cool :beckylol

- Should know nobody is obsessed with him

- Perv


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- OH SNAP! PHANTOM CAMEO! :mark

- Captain Marvel is... a Marvel movie. :fact

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

EMERALD:

* Knows poor Mordy's brain is malfunctioning yet again 

* Should I post more Heart?

* Maybe I could send him some Io Shirai rep to straighten him out










PHANTOM:

* Phantom'd me outta nowhere

* His first appearance of the day

* Posted some cool Raven/Doctor Strange pics in here yesterday


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is telling that my brain is not fuctioning right

Says that while he uses THAT avi and supporting Io :eyeroll

Should know that just stole a page from the ratings killer's book*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Went back to that avatar. 


Which according to this thread is not popular.


Have a pic of your favourite girl.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nos posted his favourite ******.










Knows Pavo will probably respond next. Can't help his jobber ass from clicking reply.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dislikes posts of trans people
Scar gif again
Dreads someone named Pavo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has a cool sig

- Likes Scarlett Bordeaux

- Appreciates art


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-:beckyhi

- Loves that Charlotte.

- Here's Magik:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posts Magik
Knows that Marvel made a Captain Marvel movie
Posted a Tuxedo Mask gif


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its party day.

Hit it Victoria.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Happy Birthday :dance

-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks emmy.

Bet its late (or early) where you are.

But still...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Celebrating his birthday :hb
Going out on the lash later
Will probably drunk post at some point in the next 24hrs :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Still having the second best sig/avi combo :homer

Not posting much these days :sadbecky

Recently wished :hb to zrc on the Birthday thread*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Would like my avi/combo better if it had more BEWBS. :anna

- Hi Mordy. :anna

- Knows I'm not a regular of this thread anymore. :sadbecky Should also know I've been thinking of posting more again. These week breaks have been great, but I have a lot more free time without video games anymore. A week seems a bit excessive. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hi :anna

Should know that I wasn't planning to post today to proove zrc that I can stay away from this thread

But when non regulars start posting I kinda have to since it is one of the few chances to talk to them :lol*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

TFW

My longest WF friend :JLC3
Isn't around nearly enough :sadbecky
Needs to fix that :benson

Mordy

Dirty ninja :goaway
It's probably not snowing where he is :hmm:
Never misses an opportunity to talk/post pics of his missus


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Somehow knew deep inside himself that I'd be posting today.

- Actually values my presence somehow. :beckylol

- Should know I'm a lot more interesting to talk with on here than real life. I can be a weirdo on here, and it not matter. :aryep

CJ:

- Got Mordy'd.

- CJ'd me :sadbecky

- Should know I miss you guys a lot when I don't post. :fact


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't have time to talk to us cause he's too busy stuffing his face with pizza :goaway
Knows he should multi-task :beckylol
May or may not sound like Sean Bean :hmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Can't wait for the final season of GOT

Probably :mark: when the new trailer came out this week

Deep down inside knows that Peyton>>>>Leanna :fact*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Thinks I eat more Pizza than I actually do. :beckylol

- Should know I'm craving a Takeaway now. Thanks CJ.










- I'm not as gruff sounding as Sean Bean. He used to live near my Nan as she lived in Handsworth ages ago.

Mordy:

- Should know I've never watched Game of Thrones.

- I should probably get on that.

- Should also know there's too many seasons now that I can't really be bothered. :lauren


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Posher than Sean Bean :hmm
Eats more pizza than anyone else I know (don't deny it :lol)
Got some BP rep :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably thinks that my latest statement is not true

Would be mad if he knows that I am shitting on his fave on reddit

At least is not here :ciampa*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posts on reddit. :lauren

- Why?

- I thought this was your den of iniquity. :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows Reddit is :lauren

- I still browse Squared Circle from time to time for WWE News, but I'll never post in there. The comments are honestly baffling sometimes.

- Should know the WWE sections on here aren't really any better. I'm happy not to be losing as many braincells these days.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

There is more people who share my opinion on the Lynch there

I don't get shit on as much there :shrug

Still prefer this site, you can't post cool gifs/pics there :grin2:

TFW

Ninja'd me :lauren

Has lost enough brain cells playing COD to waste more in the General WWE section :beckylol

Should pay a visit to ZRC for his birthday so he can get him drunk and maybe getting laid with one of his friends :lol*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I usually stay on the DC Comics and Celeb reddits
Other than that, yeah
Still not as bad as Tumblr


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mordy

Has been up to no good on reddit :bunk
Officially spends more time talking about my fave than I do :beckylol
Still hasn't crowned Nolberto Solano King of Peru :goaway

virus

Ninja'd me, bad virus :goaway
WF's biggest Kara Zor-El fan








Likes talking politics


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Won't admit he gets buried on Reddit too

- You're probably more tolerable there because there's no hideous green text to post in :beckylol

- Likes Kairi Sane

EDIT

CJ

- Sent me LD rep recently :anna

- Knows that when one is The Man, they're going to have haters and naysayers such as Mordy :becky2

- Has a dog named AJ


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

CJ:

*- Dat Leanna Decker
- Loves redheads
- Fan of Becky, then*

emerald-fire:

*- Might see Randy Orton vs. AJ Styles at Wrestlemania
- Might still like me rocking that blue color
- Fan favorite*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*CJ 

Thinks we should build a statue to Solano :nah2

Probably liked his performances when he played in Newcastle. He was pretty great at free kicks

He did helped my favorite team here get a title after 9 years though

EMERALD

Posted something

I did read this time

Should know that I actually get a lot of upvotes when I shit on Becky on reddit :shrug

SIMON

Still blue

Only other regular who uses a colored font

Got ninja'd just like me*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ruined my birthday by attaching the odious piece of garbage to his birthday message. 

I might forgive him.

Or might have to bury him further until I'm 31.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I actually had like 10 Peyton birthday gifs ready for today :beckylol

But for some reason I don't have access to them :sadbecky

I was going to post a Rhea and a Thorne gif in the birthday thread instead of Peyton, but I couldn't find Thorne solo gifs, so it would be weird posting a gif of Rhea and a still pic of Thorne, so when I don't know what to do I post Peyton :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :hb

-









-









Mordy:

-









-









-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posted some birthday pics
Including Jason Voorhees strangely enough
Funny is in that its not Friday or the 13th


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows I would accept

Victoria
Ripley
Tamina
Nia Jax
X-Men (mostly Storm or Gambit)
MsChif 
Katie Lea
Most horror villains


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Didn't invite me to his party :sadbecky
29 forever
:hb



emerald-fire said:


> - Has a dog named AJ


:nah2 she's called Becky :becky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I will have a shot for all of you. 

She ain't the banana to mess with.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

CJ

- Has a dog named Rebecca

- Is she a ginger too? :beckylol

- Is hoping his team makes a comeback :fingerscrossed

EDIT

zrc

- Forever 29

- Has a dog and a cat

- They're celebrating his birthday today


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC




























EMERALD

Posted something

I didn't read this time

Jive turkey (whatever that means, Phantom uses it to insult me)*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Pavo

- zrc wannabe

- Lies about not reading


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm more surprised that he can read at all.

And now for some more entertainment.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Birthday Boy :yay

- Is spending some of it with us weirdos.

- Probably getting drunk later. Can I tag along? I need to get laid badly.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

Thinks I am dumb af :goaway

He gets a pass today for his birthday

Hopefully he posts here while he is drunk for the first time in months

TFW

Following my advice :anna

Special guest star of this thread

He is a draw on this thread... unlike his favorite female wrestler :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- His post is the setup for a wacky teen comedy.

- "His." 

- Should know that I saw Anna in a commercial. :anna

Mordy:

- Jive-talkin' turkey.

-









- Post Kairi! :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- TFW is posting again :yay

- Says he doesn't sound like Sean Bean 

- Knows pizza is :banderas

EDIT

Phantom

- Phantom'd me in typical Phantom fashion

- Watched the aige movie?

- Saw TFW in a commercial


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Have some Vampire Katie Lea. Or as I like to call it, that time she dressed up in her normal clothes then got some fangs from Walmart. 










Her Beautiful Nightmare look would've been better. Not sure why she needed two masks. But then again those Germans are quite bizarre. 










Pavo said something. I didn't really read it.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posts Katie Lea
Posted a lot of Victoria as a banana
Might have a fetish for that


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Knows that zrc has a thing for bananas

Not as much as Nostalgia though

Hates Bendis DC run*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Recognizes a fetish when he sees one

- Username is a reference to computer virus

- Posts in the music threads


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hello Emerald.










- Knows WWE is breaking kayfabe too damn much. Is it even a thing anymore? :lauren

- Probably will watch Fastlane despite the card being pretty shitty. I don't think I'm sitting through the whole card. Probably just Owens/Bryan and Becky/Charlotte.

Phantom:

- Spent time searching for gifs and still phantom'd me. :sadbecky

- Is a bestie of mine

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-








(Ignore the two irrelevant jobbers in the background)

- Feels weird watching KO as a face

- Should finish TWD before starting GoT


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No one hugs the Phantom. :sadbecky

-









- :darryl


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









- Phantom gets a hug too

- Little Miss Queen of Darkness


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posted something awful

Then posted something even more awful

Then posted those two awful things together*



emerald-fire said:


> -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*The irrelevant jobbers are the only two people in that segment acting like their characters would act, because, when it comes to character work, they are the best*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Not as terrible as the shit I read in the WWE sections. Oof.

- Loves the IIconic's facial expressions 










-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- :beckylol

- :lmao

-









EDIT

TFW

- Ninja'd me

- Finds the IIconics tolerable :lauren

- Knows it's a good weekend to have some pizza


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know he and @CJ ; have convinced me to get a Takeaway tonight.

- If I get fat someday, I'll just blame you two :aryep

- Should know the IIconic's are fine, but I don't lose any sleep not seeing them Wrestle. :beckylol They were okay in the Chamber, though.

zrc:

- Is a good storyteller. :beckylol

- Still happy about what happened inside the Chamber.

-


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

ef

Knows that thing's been dealt with
Knows my dogs a ginger (ruby)
Loves interacting with Mordy (who doesn't :beckylol)

zrc

:hb
Wf's drunken uncle
Not interested in Captain Marvel/Nia

TFW

Knows I liked his missus in The Accountant
Knows I'm not that keen on pizza (we're still friends right?)
Posh version of Sean Bean :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm gonna be off for most of the day.

- Have a good birthday, zrc. :hb

- Save some cake for Sister Magik.










CJ:

- One of many ninjas. 

- Fellow Poison Ivy fan. :woo

- Stay groovy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks Phantom.

Peace and love for the resident.ghoul.

I don't eat cake so you can have it all. :lmao

I just did this match on TEW










I didn't give Tamjax the win


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Happy birthday :woo :hb

*









*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc

- Don't give all the cake to greedy Phantom

- I want a piece too

- WWE 2K19 pro

EDIT

BC

- Ninja'd me out of nowhere

- Posted Rhea :mark 

- Likes Iron Maiden


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got Turtled.

Common theme of the thread.

Plenty of cake for Emmy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Some gifs for the Birthday boy

-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Remember that time Victoria licked Stacy Keibler? Good times.






Anyone else have one of these?









Posted a Katie Lea and a Winter.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Celebrating his 29th birthday...again :hb
Knows I have to go do stuff (*important stuff*) :bye
Hopefully having a great birthday :becky2



The Fourth Wall said:


> - Should know he and @CJ ; have convinced me to get a Takeaway tonight.


Didn't take much convincing :beckylol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I finally decided to put my three favourites together in my signature.

- Should also know I need that Stable in my life. :anna

- Knows it doesn't take much for me to be convinced to eat Pizza. :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Mentioned me in a post with Anna on it :anna

But she wasn't showing them boobs :lauren:goaway

Is gonna have take out food


*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has to look at :becky2 in my signature now.

- Most likely not happy about that. :beckylol

- Always thinking about boobs over everything else. PERV. What about that personality? Huh?








LOL, fuck that, where's the boobs?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Likes boobs
Needs to expand on that
Username is so bright, its almost hard to see


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Likes boobs too

Posts a lot in the celebrities section

Thinks liking Star Wars is not a con :lauren*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Made some stupid joke earlier about me having a thing for bananas. :lauren



Should know I have a mild allergy to them and they upset my stomach so I don't eat them anymore. WOAT fruit. :armfold 



Should know the only thing I liked in Star Wars was the podracing in the first movie. I even bought the N64 game because of it, great fun. Other than that I never cared about Star Wars and didn't watch any of the other movies. :shrug


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't watch Star Wars
Given the direction of the franchise, possibly for the best
Allergic to bananas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

What the fuck is this?










Wished me happy birthday, and included a woman I like.

Ninja'd by Virus.

Disney will milk that cash cow for all its worth.

If the fans want it or not.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably about to go out if he didn't go out already

Getting drunk tonight

Will have a drink (or more) in our name :grin2:*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows the thread dies when ol' TFW leaves.

- Or it could just be because it's Saturday.

- Nah, screw that, I want all the credit. :anna


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Biggest Anna Kendrick supporter on this site. :fact

One half of the Lass Kickers. :becky2

One half of the Rollinites. :rollins2*_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TFW

Actually the thread REALLY dies when I am not around, but people here will never admit it :lol

The thread does have an increase in traffic when you and CJ are around though

Has changed his sig/avi. 2/3 of his sig are alright, the middle part, however... :lauren

B

A friend :fact

One of the biggest (and few) IIconics fans here

Also doesn't want the IIconics in TD*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Okay, I'll admit, you're a bit of a draw


Unlike Peyton.

- I apologise for that one. :beckylol

- Should know I've been on a role today, I've even posted in some WWE threads (I regret that :Cocky). However, I must leave, see you guys at some point next week. Probably Tuesday I guess. Will likely want to vent about Fastlane a bit, as it'll probably suck.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I mean, there will be a regular Becky match and no IIconics, of course it will suck :lol

How can Peyton be a draw when she is barely on tv and when she is she is booked like a geek? Billie and her are actually more popular than they should given their booking

Unlike the real ratings killer :becky*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Thinks Total Divas should be canned as well. 

Knows that Peyton would probably be treated more serious in a different wrestling company. 

Wishes The IIconics stayed on NXT and not on train wreak main roster. *_


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Joined the Discord channel earlier this evening :woo
- Also happy that Becky Lynch and Charlotte Flair will main-event Wrestlemania 35 together :banderas
- Also fucking stoked that Samoa Joe finally won his 1st championship on the main roster :drose


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Makes those rating threads that I sometimes participate in

* Fellow fan of Toni Storm

*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Complains about my sig/avi when he has one worst

At least put some Kana gravure to make it passsable

Got a rep he probably will appreciate :grin2:*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has been bringing up the ratings nonsense once again in the WWE threads :beckylol

- Wonder if he blames Becky for the declining ratings since 15-20 years now?

- Probably wishes Reddit had hideous green text :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Well, since people have been blaming Cena and Roman for the past 15 years of declining ratings it is only fair to blame Becky right now since she is the most pushed person right now

Ratings haven't dropped as fast with them on top though, usually it is 10% yearly drop, but Becky is so good that the drop is 18-20% :heston

If the most pushed person was someone he dislikes and someone he likes was buried instead and ratings were shit people would blame him/her as well, but people give Becky a pass for something that they didn't gave Roman a pass since they like her*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Maybe I should add Becky to my sig that would really boost it's rating don't you think?

* He may be delusional when it comes to thinking that his avi/sig is in any way superior to mine but you did send me a GOAT-tier rep, thank you.

*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- I don't give a damn about ratings and I never talk about them anyway, so I wouldn't blame anyone including wrestlers I dislike

- And yeah, it makes real sense to blame Becky, someone who is the most over performer, and not blame the terrible run of episodes Raw had in 2018

- I suppose you think embarrassing IIconics promos on TV would draw more viewers :beckylol

EDIT

BC

- Ninja'd me

- Is about to receive some great rep :mark

- No longer has GIFs in sig


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wants to have WOAT tier sig

Might as well add Io, that's the only way to make it worse after adding the ratings killer

Knows that seeing a lot people posting that are tired of Becky made me really happy :aryep

EMERALD

If she is so over why the ratings are dropping?

At this point only hardcores watch the show and she is making hardcores stop watching

And one of the reasons the shows have been so bad is because they have been focusing on her a lot. Where is Asuka? Where is Sanity? Where is the Club?*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Received some rep he'd like too 

- Should know that when one is The Man, they're going to have haters

- WOAT tier avatar

Are you actually saying she's not hugely over right now?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I remember Roman fans say the same when someone didn't liked Roman "Well, they are haters" :lmao










Has an outdated sig and calls mine WOAT tier :lmao*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Outdated doesn't mean bad :jericho2

- Your avatar is bad. There's a difference between outdated and bad.

- Becky actually gets cheers from majority of the crowd while Roman got boos from the majority of the crowd, so your argument/comparison is as stupid as the green text you use


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Getting salty
Correctly tells the difference between outdated and bad
Hates green text


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Not salty. Just like arguing with delusional Mordy. 

- Likes Revan

- Likes Star Wars, I'm guessing


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I do. 
Just not the shit that Disney is churning out right now
Is not salty


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Knows that Emerald is salty

He just can't accept that his dear ratings killer is starting to sour on some people

Probably still watching Doom Patrol, although haven't seen him talking much about it here*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- There are always some fans complaining no matter what

- So I have absolutely zero need to be salty if some people don't like Becky

- You think my other favourites are universally beloved? Many fans don't like Orton or Styles either. Never bothered me.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Sent me another cute Kairi rep :mark

* Is/was arguing with Mordy

* It's no use he's too far gone, did he really compare Becky to Roman?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You are right, I can't compare those two, Roman is a bit of a draw, unlike Becky

Posting Maki Ito gifs

Isn't she the wrestler who is charismatic as hell but kinda of a shitty wrestler? Like Bizarro Io?*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Maki and Io are definitely polar opposites

* But they do share one glaring similarity

* They're both better than Peyton at everything


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Burned Mord with truth bombs
Likes Japanese girls
Is a black venom carrying snake


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks that Ito being better than Peyton is the truth :nah2

Peyton is a better wrestler and WAY, WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYY more attractive. I suppose that she is also better at talking english

Finds Cathy Kelley very cute*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Virus

- Likes Victoria Justice

- Regular poster in the Random Pictures thread

- Has a cool avatar

EDIT

Mordy

- Likes Olivia Wilde

- Regular poster in the WoW section

- Does not have a cool avatar


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Knows that one talent being blamed for the decreasing viewership (which has been occurring for several years) is moot and outdated at this point 
- Also finds the IIconics to be dreadful on TV, and that they shouldn't really be anything more than jobbers :lol
- Someone who managed to finish in the top 5 for best booked Royal Rumble shows (and deservingly so)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Friendly user.

Knows Mordy is a big GEEK for talking about Becky and ratings in every thread.

Should know I can't sleep.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*DAMNIT

One of the most delusional Becky fans here :anna

Thinks that the most pushed person and the one they use to promote the show can't be blamed for historic low ratings :eyeroll

Not a regular here

NOSTALGIA

Can't sleep

Probably because he is obsessed with me :hmm

My new location is so fitting :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

> On the heads of the "Name 3 Things...regulars


In the heads would be correct English. :lauren


Will never stop teasing me about.... 


Probably just bitter I get more female attention than him. :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Yet you still are talking to me at 3am of a Sunday morning :lol

Correcting my english :anna

Wishes that it was Sonya and not Mandy the one challenging Asuka tomorrow
*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that it's raining heavy here and I've had a cup of coffee now so I won't get back to sleep. :shrug 



Knows the timezone difference probably because of the regulars in this thread. :lauren



Probably thinks zrc is passed out drunk by now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Infinite fpalm. I swear they can not make them look like bigger jokes if they try


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104572875032408064
I actually know about the timezone difference because of my Twitter friends

It actually was raining here not long ago, but it has stopped*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is a delusional fan who calls everyone else delusional

- That checks out. Guess that's a good example of his delusion

- Is cool when not discussing wrestling :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nah, you shit on me when I talk about Nickelback as well

I don't call everyone delusional, I don't call Phantom, CJ, Wall, B, Simon or zrc delusional despite liking people I don't like, because they aren't delusional :shrug

Should know that it started raining again :lauren*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Nickelback :beckylol :beckylol

- Has crossed 100,000 points

- No longer living in The Venus Fly Trap


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good mornninhf

I cawbtc fel me nlegs 

Love yall


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Looks like he had a good time

- Posting drunk :mark

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I may gsve had a little dribk

Waas s grwst night.

Posted scsr.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Enjoyed his birthday :yay
Probably can't remember half of it :beckylol
Better have saved me some cake :benson


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I remember doing a backflip off the stage and almost landing on Pete my best friend from my college days. 

Then again wouldn't be the first time I've landed on his lap. :lmao

Knows I had a great night and bits are fuzzy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has landed on the lap of his best friend Pete more than once :curry2

Was writing nonsense earlier :beckylol

Had a good time, at least the parts he remembers

*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shit I did write nonsense.

I know what I meant in my head. 

Its like reading a Pavo post.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Making Pavo proud roud

Should know that I am happy that clocks went back one hour :yay

Stupid americans and their daylight savings nonsense*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ours go forward last Sunday of the month.

Which will also be Mothers Day this year (in the UK)

We also have black history month at a different time to the Americans.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Our clocks never change here

The same time every day, every year

But since the clocks in the US do, I can watch wrestling earlier :yay. Great when I watch WWE, sucks when I watch NJPW*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It was originally to do with the farmers.

But it's not necessary with today's technology. 

I know some countries abolished daylight saving time some time ago.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Stupid Day Light Savings and losing an hour
Now it almost 9
I lost most of the fucking day


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Apparently does most of his stuff in the morning

Hates daylight savings

Something, something, DC*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows the salary reports are always bullshit. 

Truth is no one will ever know what they make.

All depends how much they decided to sell their souls for, and how long they've been on the main roster. That much is known.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got wasted last night.



Should know I'll be meeting some friends tomorrow for a few drinks. 



And that will be my first alcoholic drink of the year. :beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm going out again tonight. 


The weekend ain't over yet.

No landing in my mates lap tonight haha.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I could resist the alcohol for longer but one of the friends I will be seeing I haven't seen in a long time so that is worthy of a drink. 


Should know I don't mind drinking, I like the social aspect, but I just rarely drink because it's empty calories, expensive and most of the time I sleep like shit after a few drinks for some reason. :side: 


Should know I'm more talkative and extroverted after a few drinks, but I guess not to your level. :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

What are you trying to say? :lmao

You're still an OG member of Da Crew.

So is that Pavo.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Who is Pavo? I would like to meet him, sounds like a cool guy

Apparently is gonna start drinking more again

Wishes that his faves win tonight but he knows that they won't*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't wish it at all.

Though it would be funny if the Iconics are next in line and Tamjax win.

Easiest title defence in history.

Should know I gave your Skippy's a tag title run in TEW before I fired their asses. They're feuding in WCW now.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows TamJax would simply stare the jobbers into submission

- Fired jobbers

- Has a crush on Rhea Ripley


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a crush on Sexy Shane Thorne more.

But riding the Riptide? Hot patooie bless my soul!

Knows Tamjax would pretty much kill Skippy and her trans friend.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No doubt offended Mordy with that trans comment. :beckylol 


Should know Mordy vs emerald has become the hot feud in this thread lately. :mark:


Should know after naming 3 things about you 1000 times I bring up some things just to make conversation. :shrug


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I know you do. I think we've all reached the point where it's 3 things of not a lot. 

Unless it's Pavo. It's just too easy. 

Is going out with friends. It doesn't leave well... Anything. But don't do anything I wouldn't.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Called Billie trans 










The IIconics would outsmart Nia and Tamina for most of the match, running away from them and getting them tired

Until Nia and Tamina finally catch them and kill them with one move*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia



Nostalgia said:


> Should know Mordy vs emerald has become the hot feud in this thread lately. :mark:


- Feud? No. Here's my response:

- 




- Replace Tye Dillinger with Mordy and Perfect 10 crap with IIconics crap

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja'd me

- No daylight savings for him

- Says it's more convenient to watch WWE now


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

<3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*EMERALD

Compared himself to Orton

No wonder his posts are so boring :lmao

I wish I could replace Dillinger... :sadbecky

WALL

Posted 1 thing to not get ninja'd

Is gonna edit

Posted 2 days in a row :monkey*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- No, TFW!

- :sadbecky

-









EDIT

Mordy

- I didn't compare myself to anyone. I used that video's context to respond to Nostalgia.

- Wants to be Dillinger. :lmao No wonder his standards are so low.

- Anyway, calm down. Why don't you go listen to some Nickelback?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got me to watch a Orton promo segment in 2019. :lauren


I did get a chuckle at the end though. 


Likes most of the women I like. (Y)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has something in common with Emerald

Their taste for shitty women: Yours look wise (the penis stuff), hers talent wise

Will miss TFW if he leaves for real this time*



emerald-fire said:


> Wants to be Dillinger. :lmao No wonder his standards are so low.


*He is gonna marry Peyton, of course I am gonna switch places with him*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't like drinking because he's not a social creature.


Which also explains why he hasn't had a relationship in 10 years. :beckylol 



Should know I no longer care about your lame jokes. :goaway


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Had enough of lame jokes
He tells jokes?
Must be pretty lame then


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> He is gonna marry Peyton, of course I am gonna switch places with him*


*

Still low standards :shrug

Nostalgia

- Done with Mordy's crap sense of humor

- I'm done too. From now on, I'm ignoring all mentions of jobbers

- The IIconics' existence will no longer be acknowledged

EDIT

Virus

- Ninja'd me

- Not a fan of daylight savings

- Lost an hour. You can gain it back in October :shrug*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pavo does know Billie Bob Kay was Skippy right?

Had enough of this mother fucking Pavo on this mother fucking Plane.

Doubt Pavo could get on a plane. Unless it had WiFi so he could keep refreshing Tye Dillinger's Ass twitter page.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Why would I follow a man ass Twitter page?

I leave that stuff for you

I didn't even know that shit existed until you mentioned it*



emerald-fire said:


> Still low standards :shrug


*I mean, you do like Becky, Charlotte and find Nostalgia "women" attractive, so your standards are even lower than mine :beckylol*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Meh

- Whatever

- Enjoy Nickelback


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Nostalgia women are very attractive. They blow my mind sometimes. :shrug 


Posts on Reddit. :bryanlol


Talks about Becky on there too. What an obsession. :beckylol




emerald: 

Ninja'd me.

Was lazy but it was a response to Mordy so it's okay.

Wanted Bryan vs Miz at WrestleMania.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I wasn't lazy

- That was my response to his above post

- Has good taste despite what Mordy says :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pavo still doesn't get the Tye Dillingers Ass thing.

Dumb Pavo.

Dumb dumb dumb


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has taken zrc's place as the president of the Anti-Mordy Club.

- Should know that the carne asada that I'm eating right now is quite good.

- Rosemary. :mark

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Trying to reclaim his position.

- NEW JUBES AVI COMING SOON!!! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

You can also blow your women too, since they come with extra parts :lmao

I post on reddit because it is always nice to not be called delusional for posting an unpopular opinion :shrug

Is going out and will have some drinks, so he finally will come out...

EMERALD

Lying to Nostalgia

Or having bad taste as well

Given his sig, I think the second part is true

ZRC

Apparently is calling Peyton "Tye Dillinger's ass" now

I don't refresh her Twitter, she barely uses it

I do refresh her Instagram though

PHANTOM

Eating carne asada

Enjoying it

Not a part of the Anti Mordy club...yet*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has unpopular opinions.

- Unlike the Phantom.

- Clea > Iron Man


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Agree that Rosemary's theme song > Asuka's?

- New avatar

- Ate virtual cake for zrc's birthday


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Mordy is slow, but he's usually not THAT slow. 



No doubt he wanted to name 3 things about me just to rib me. :eyeroll


Knows I don't have to come out about anything.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :no

- New, new avatar coming soon! :mark

- Knows that Sister Magik enjoys cake.










NO:

- Horrible ninja man.

- Digs a lot of old-school tunes. :nice

- Digs the New York Dolls?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

You have to come out of your house if you are having some drinks

What do you think I was talking about?

Dirty minded person :goaway

PHANTOM

Horrible ninja person

Should know that I like T.Rex... from Jurassic Park

Posted that Magik cake thing... Talking about cake








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom'd.

- Will edit.

- Disrespected Strange. :thelist


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Raven > Clea & Strange

* Io > Mayu

* I'm off to do shopping now, bye.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Going to do shopping
On a Sunday?
Odd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









- :bunk

- Virus did not ninja me.

- But he did mention me in an important post. :banderas

- Good man. :swanson


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Virus did ninja'd you

Kairi>Asuka

Deadpool>Strange*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- False.

- False.

- False.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New, new avatar

- Groovy sig still remains roud

- Loyal to Strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I'm loyal to Strange.

- And the Universal Monsters.

- Loyal to Charlynch.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

All this loyalty bollocks. 

Yawn.

Off out, peace and love to Emmy, Phantom, Nos, 4th, CJ, Cobra, Virus, am I missing anybody?... OK and you Pavo.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loyalty is dumb.

- Correct about that.

- Have fun not being here. :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes Melissa McBride?

- Owns this thread

- Will watch Asuka compete later tonight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not live.

- Doing stuff tonight.

- I do. Dig her on TWD.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Has a new, new avatar

* It not Asuka

*











virus21 said:


> Going to do shopping
> On a Sunday?
> Odd


Not for me, just needed a few groceries, nothing crazy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Went to get groceries. 


Definitely American. 


Should know I need a early night tonight because I've been up since 2:30am. :side:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Nocturnal Nostalgia

- Edited above post

- Likes Asuka


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

NOSTALGIA:

* Exposed me as an American

* Is correct

* That's what happens when you get yourself addicted to caffeine :side:

EF:

* Charlynch loving ninja

* Will probably be watching FL

* His avi is not showing up for me right now :hmm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Still hasn't found the perfect username.

- One of two people here who appreciates Hikaru Shida. roud

- Adventure Time fan.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Maybe I already have the perfect username?

* You ever think about that, huh?

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You wanted to change it...

- I like your name.

- You're my favorite Alexa Bliss fan from North Carolina. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*COBRA

Has the perfect username

Doesn't have the perfect avi/sig

Bought a few groceries, maybe some snacks to eat while watching Fastlane

PHANTOM

Jive ninja

WF's favorite karloffornian :anna

Likes monster movies :lauren
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got phantom'd. :dance

- Watching Fastlane.

- Let me know if I should burn everything after the Asuka/Mandy match. :anna


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* In my search, I've learned to love my name.

* I actually have BM added.

* We like a lot of the same music.

... I was born in North Carolina too.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So was I.

- We're not so different, you and I.

- Thunder Rock > Peyton :fact

P.S. Maki Ito. :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Was born in Flair country :woo

- Likes Carol :anna roud

- Look at the flowers, Phantom.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not karloffornian :goaway

Likes Ito :lauren

Why am I not surprised?*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I've been in Karloffornia for about two decades, chump!

- Getting the gif I was going to give ef.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Sarah Paulson and Melissa McBride would make a great team :mark

- Is above 20 :hmm

- Master of GIFs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Or exactly 20. :hmm

- Maybe I was only in North Carolina for the very first day of my life. :hmm

- Should know that you guys will never see my face... but I might show off some masks/makeup stuff I've made. Perhaps my vast collection of nonsense. :anna


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Will never show his face

* Thinks the fictional character thread got lame

* Thinks Bayonetta is lame

:bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Y'all don't respect the old ghouls enough. :goaway

- Bayonetta is cool.

- She's no Hsien-Ko, tho.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Bayonetta > Jill Valentine

* Bayonetta > Yuffie

* Bayonetta > Magik


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nope. 

- Wrong.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Peyton>Bayonetta

Whatever that is

Was born in North Carolina*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Unfathomable pinheadery.

- :bunk

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Slapped Mordy

* He deserved it!





































* He deserved it!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> *Likes Ito :lauren*


- Why are you letting Mordy go unpunished, Cobra?

- He did deserve it. roud

- I'm leaving. Unlimited love to y'all, even Mordy. :anna

POST THINGS I LIKE!! :mark


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

You raise a good point...



Mordecay said:


> *
> Likes Ito :lauren
> *


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posted a sweet GIF :beckylol

- Has a cool username. No need to change it. :anna

- Was born in Flair country too :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tamjax and the D.O.D <3

So the best matches, were the ones they've had on SD for weeks. :lmao

What a crap last ppv before WM.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows this place won't be the same without TFW :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posted one thing

Well, you still have me :grin2:

Besides, I am not even sure if TFW quitted for real, I mean, he has quitted like 3 times the past 4 months, so have a little hope*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Black Cobra said:


>



:beckylol 


Should know I didn't watch much of Fastlane. 


I agree with the third thing he wrote.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* I'm actually surprised you watched any at all.

* Should know that I watched the whole thing and thought it was pretty decent.

* Probably knows that the throat punch .gif will now be getting a lot of use in here.

:beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I mean, that's the only way Becky can have the advantage on a match, with a cheap shot

Her match last night sucked so bad and she wouldn't be on Mania if it wasn't for Ronda

And she even celebrated that win she didn't deserved, what a great babyface :heston*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The green blurred my eyes. 

Sky Pirates vs boss n Hug >>> basha vs Skippy and friend.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









- And now...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got turtled.

Wants Kaio as Tag Champs.

Sky pirates ahoy!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I didn't realize that I had gotten turtled. :lauren

- Is correct. :mark

- Mostly for the pirate, tho. 

I would prefer the Sky Blue Hyper Pirates. :banderas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kairi and Nikki Cross would be fun. 

Cross' swinging breaker into an elbow drop from Sane. xD

Who do you see being called up?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Kairi 'n' Nikki would be delightful.

- Hmm... not sure.

- Shayna? Kairi?

How about you?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Chose Alvin the Chipmunk over Bayonetta :goaway

* "Sky Blue Hyper Pirates" :bunk

*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Kairi 'n' Nikki would be delightful.
> 
> - Hmm... not sure.
> 
> ...


Shayna seems certain. Have her run Raw with the two that make Tamjax look like Lou Thesz in comparison, could lead to Ronda's return if she does take that time off.

Seeing as they go left field with some of the call ups maybe somebody like Conti or Kacy will get the nod before others who feature on TV.


Black Cobra said:


> * Chose Alvin the Chipmunk over Bayonetta :goaway
> 
> * "Sky Blue Hyper Pirates" :bunk
> 
> *


Is a cobra.

That's black.

Has become more regular here.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I stand by my terrible choices.

- Sky Blue Hyper Pirates > Kairi and Dead-Weight 

-









zrc:

- Turtle.

- I could definitely see that.

- You're probably right.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc

- Making predictions about NXT call-ups

- Is quite knowledgeable about how wrestling storylines work

- Beth standing up to TamJax was :banderas

EDIT

Phantom

- Phantom'd me in typical Phantom fashion










- Thinks someone called Mayu > Io

- Knows :miz is awesome


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- "Someone called 'Mayu'"...

- :bunk

- Y'all need Mayu.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I take it Lish said no to returning.

Beth can pull of a better match anyway at this point. 

Always amused me Lita only had one WM match (Trish/Lita/Jazz at X8). Then again she spent a long time injured.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wants the Sky Pirates over the Iiconics :goaway

If there will be a SD team in the Mania match it will probably the IIconics by default at this point, with Mandy and Sonya about to split up, although they have teased that before, so who knows?

Someone has to eat the pin in the Mania match, and if it is TamJAx vs Boss and Hug vs IIconics vs Sky Pirates it is gonna be one of the IIconics or Tamina*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Peyton?

- I'm walking right now.

- Somebody post one of the images from the previous page. Please and thank you!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pavo, Pavo, Pavo









The legendary Phantom.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Damn skippy.

- "Damn Skippy" can also be said whenever Mordy posts Peyton.

- Should know that I enjoyed the first episode of Umbrella Academy. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Still using a shitty sig

Still using a Jubilee avi :lauren

Won't burn down the world since Asuka retained last night*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- My sig >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> your sig

- Ask Emmy.

- Jubilee is love.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ask the OG Pavo Slayer.

Jubes is life. 

Pavo judging anybody for anything, is more laughable than Skippy's career.

Noticed the name Emmy has stuck [emoji14]


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I am a languorous individual. 

- Here's Jubes:

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Jubilee :lauren

I had 2 hours of the IIconics last night, I am a happy man

Funny thing, as soon as they left the Watch Along show viewership dropped significantly.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Supports more jobbers than I do

Posting pics of one of those jobbers

Then complains when I do the same*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* 




*









*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Heart... :banderas

- 




-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Clea

Dr Strange

Jubilation Lee. 

Im not being lazy, I'll edit things in later.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is gonna edit

He doesn't do that for me

Calls me Pavo*



Black Cobra said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Never forget who was the first geek who lost to the IIconics on the main roster*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Black Cobra said:


> *


This reminds me of that time I was in a gym and decided to try a few aerial moves on the ring, which made me ask myself how come more people don't use the Elbow Drop as a signature move since it looks amazing for such a very easy to execute move.

Maybe it is because it's one of those moves that take a toll on your body (depending on how you land, it may hurt your waist, your knee or your neck, there's no way to avoid the long term damage to any of those zones, just pick the one you think it's going to resist longer) and makes you end up needing a cane to walk after your career is over?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hey! A new person! :beckyhi

- Regular in the :asuka thread.

- Digs Iron Maiden. :becky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Friendly to newcomers


Should know I'm back from the pub












Should know I made my first post in the Asuka thread earlier. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks about Peyton a lot

Even when she is not mentioned

Probably because he is obsessed with me :lauren*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Still thinks people are obsessed with him :lauren



Mordecay said:


> *Never forget who was the first geek who lost to the IIconics on the main roster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Somebody had to give the IIconics one of their two wins on the main roster since their debut. But given the current position of everyone involved in that match I'd say it's worked out well since.









:beckylol*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Asuka lost to Mandy recently

Becky has been weirdly booked recently

It is highly unlikely, but don't be surprised if one of the IIconics pins any of them because Vince can't book for shit these days*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I only mentioned it because you were being redundant again. If you made your point once you don't need to repeat it in other threads but I know you LOVE talking about people you dislike (Becky in particular). 


Should know I only had one drink and therefore didn't talk about anything embarrassing. 


Knows booking is all over the place.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't dislike Mandy, I just don't care about her, same with Sonya :shrug

If you don't want people being redudant then people should stop making several threads about the same topic :ciampa

You are just salty because your faves were involved :beckylol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Where's the Heart?

- This thread has lost its way. :sadbecky

- I wanna see some Ann and Nancy Wilson up in here.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

And you are salty daily about The IIconics booking and Becky's push. :beckylol 


Thinks I only like awful women. 


By that logic I can't be obsessed with or think about Peyton a lot then because you would never admit she is awful. :lmao




Phantom:



Ninja'd me.


Refused to answer in the fictional character game. :goaway


Often doesn't answer my questions in general. :kobe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- HEART!

- HEART!

- HEART!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

One of the OG regulars.

A good buddy old pal.

Only had uno drink. 

Phantomd me
OG regular
Had enough enough of this mother fucking Pavo on this mother fucking plane.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was lazy.


Should know CJ was just lurking.


Should know he doesn't like it if you send him Bella Hadid rep. :cool2




zrc: 


Ninja'd me and got ninja'd. 

With the prices my local pub charges one drink is very sensible. 

Also was with one friend who never drinks alcohol so yeah, no party was going to happen. :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm going out again tonight.

Might not drink either.

Met up with a fwend.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Uses the letter "W" a lot

Might not drink tonight

Is going wild again *


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Love conquers hate.

- Good conquers evil.

- Heart conquers Nickelback.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

- Glad Asuka retained last night

- Hopes she moves on from Mandy/Sony and doesn't faces Lacey at Mania

- Should know that we are bowing out from this thread so he is the final entity to receive three mentions from me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodbye.

- Stay sick.

- Remember us. :swanson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Needs to go reboot the Asuka thread :asuka
Like right now
Knows I blame Mordy for driving people away :goaway



Dolorian said:


> - Should know that we are bowing out from this thread so he is the final entity to receive three mentions from me


You're leaving too?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is correct about Mordy driving people away. 


Thinks Leanna is GOAT. 


Probably dislikes how they're booking Becky/Ronda/Charlotte.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't think Leanna is GOAT

Is right

Peyton is GOAT*



CJ said:


> Knows I blame Mordy for driving people away :goaway


*You too? I thought we were friends :sadbecky*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ugh Peyton :goaway 


Won't admit that his pervy antics and horrible jokes drove people away. :lauren


Won't admit that the beautiful photos I used to post in this thread brought in the viewers, especially guests. :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ said:


> Needs to go reboot the Asuka thread :asuka
> Like right now
> Knows I blame Mordy for driving people away :goaway
> 
> ...


- Really?

- Already?

- Okay. 

Mordy:

- We love ya, Mordy.

- We would love you more if you posted Kairi pics.

- Just sayin'.

NO:

- Horrible ninja man. :goaway

- Was at the pub.

- WF's #1 Sonya Deville fan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Takes orders from CJ. :bunk


Only person who loves Mordy. :lauren


Wishes they would call up Kairi and have her face Asuka at WrestleMania.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Probably found it hilarious when Mordy saw CJ's post :beckylol

- Likes Monster

- Has had a username change before


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I change my thoughts/feelings about this Forum on basically a daily basis.

- Knows I appreciate him and the rest of the guys in this thread. <3

- Should know I'm taking steps to make myself better in real life, and I hope it eventually reflects on here too. This will most likely be the last post I make in this section for a good while whilst I understand myself better. I'll still be logging in every other week, but only to check PM's. If you guys ever want to talk about literally anything, I'm all ears, as I love just having someone to shoot the shit with or vent towards.

Also: Fuck WWE and the WWE Sections. :anna


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

ef

Knows Leanna is GOAT
Doesn't want Man City to ever win a game again
Enjoys watching cricket :confused

TFW

Logged in just to ninja me :goaway
Hates the WWE section (who doesn't :beckylol)
Will be missed



Mordecay said:


> *You too? I thought we were friends :sadbecky*


We are friends. Don't take anything I say in here to heart. This is basically the banter/shit on your friends thread :aryep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm about to start the new Asuka thread. Everything is in readiness. 

- I merely await your... word.

- Cool? :asuka


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Everyone's favourite :asuka fan
Except me, I prefer Dibil :beckylol
Knows East coast Norn Iron > East coast England > West coast US :aryep



Doctor Phantom said:


> - I'm about to start the new Asuka thread. Everything is in readiness.
> 
> - I merely await your... word.
> 
> - Cool? :asuka


Old thread's closed. Go for it.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Will probably close the Becky thread soon too 

- Loves LD

- Probably liked AJ's segment with RKO at Fastlane


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I repped him LD because I'm too lazy to look for different pics for each individual and I knew CJ would appreciate it. 


Probably liked Randy giving the RKO to Elias even though it made no sense. 


Should know Elias segments were great at Fastlane.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- It doesn't need to make sense. He just does it for the heck of it.

- It actually did make sense though. Elias thought he successfully went uninterrupted 3 times and when he's finally walking away satisfied with that, he gets hit. 

- When are Elias's segments not great? :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the Girl loves Elias.

- Should know that the Paige thing is pretty good.

- 4 stars. Phantom says check it out!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- The Girl? The one with the dragon tattoo?

- Will check it out :anna

- aige :asuka


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Hey! A new person! :beckyhi
> 
> - Regular in the :asuka thread.
> 
> - Digs Iron Maiden. :becky


-So I have to say three things, ok. This would be the first one.

-Of course. I'm a fan of hers.

-Yeah, I dig Iron Maiden, but if you were to check my fave list, you would notice dig Priest considerably more.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Is new to the thread

* Didn't name 3 things about emerald

* Fellow fan of :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- All about that :asuka

- Should know that I'm passing in the Fictional Character... thread.

- Knows I would spare Raven. roud


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Made the new Asuka thread :mark

* Should know I wanted the first post but was barely beat out!

* Won't pick Maki over Jubilee


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes flipping Phantom off

- Went grocery shopping yesterday

- Rotating sig is gone


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Black Cobra said:


> * Is new to the thread
> 
> * Didn't name 3 things about emerald
> 
> * Fellow fan of :asuka


Who's emerald? Aaah, ok, ok. I gotta post about the user who posted last.

Fellow Asuka fan. 

Btw, here can I find that smiley?


The other person:

The aforementioned Emerald.

Likes AJ Styles.

Likes his BC


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

HUGO:

* just : in front of her name

* : + asuka

* :asuka

EMERALD:

* It still rotates

* It's just pictures not gifs

* I flip everyone off


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hugo



HugoCortez said:


> Who's emerald? Aaah, ok, ok. I gotta post about the user who posted last.


- Me :beckyhi



> Btw, here can I find that smiley?


- Here's a list of all smileys

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/misc.php?do=showsmilies

- Welcome to the thread :becky2

EDIT

BC

- Flips everyone off :anna

- Knows Heart is awesome

- Has a colourful sig


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

:asuka

:asuka

:asuka


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fan of the Asuka.

Listens to Anthrax.

Been here less than a week.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Creator of the SPO

Made the Pavo nickname popular

Moved on from the Tepid Moist*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will respect the following:

-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*AKA

Jobber 01

Jobber 02

Jobber 03*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Suffer.

-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks that seeing Peyton getting beat up affects me :nah2

I am used to that

Seeing her humilliated or not being used, that bothers me*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Oh, like...

-









- Look at it. LOOK AT IT!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You are evil

And mean :sadbecky

Is it not enough that they most likely won't be at the Womens Tag titles match at Mania? :fuckthis *


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Peace.

-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*MEW :homer

Anne :book

Pool :banderas

Good night*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Strange. Strange is also there.

- Goodnight.

-


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Jubilee fan
- Watched the X-Men animated series
- Should know that I'm watching Cardcaptor Sakura and I'm on the final stretch of the series.*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Barely likes any wrestlers nowadays
- But likes Roman <3
- I still can't read his font colour cos I'm using the dark skin for WF


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dean

Seth

Roman

He'll be gone soon.. Unless its a work.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Approves of Jubilee.

- Unlike the odious Mordy.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is up early

Calling me odious

Hopes that Asuka does something tonight*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So odious. roud

- Is correct.

- They better start building that Asuka/Dormammu feud.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wants Asuka vs Dormammu :lauren

Probably wants Asuka to go over :lauren

Why not Asuka vs Peyton, with Peyton going over? :grin2:. Since they are not gonna be in the Womens Tag titles match at Mania it is their only chance to avoid another Battle Royal :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :asuka

- :asuka

- :asuka


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:nia 

Oh wait.

That's probably nothing :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :kairi

- :bull

- :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wants smileys for Kairi and Bull

- I want one for Charlotte

- :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :jake


- Really?!

- Shameful.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows more smileys need to be added

- Or Phantom will riot

- Will probably get to know who's Asuka's WM opponent soon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Asuka vs. Kairi: :mark

- Asuka vs. Dormammu: :mark

- What we'll probably get: :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They're all quite old. :saddrake

Ripley! :thirst3

Every time Pavo mentions you know who. unch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- I'd :mark for Asuka vs Sonya

- Those two have good chemistry in the ring

- And I'd be okay with either result

EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- Loves Ripley

- Cool guy


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

What the hell is going on?
What is happening in this thread
Madness?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- "Twinkle, twinkle, little bat!
How I wonder what you're at!"

- You know the song, perhaps?

- It goes on, you know.

"Up above the world you fly,
Like a tea-tray in the sky.
Twinkle, twinkle — "


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posted a poem for some reason
Fan of the most 90s dressed X-Man ever
She was a vampire once


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The Hatter opened his eyes very wide on hearing this, but all he said was, "Why is a raven like a writing-desk?"

- Why was an X-Man like a bat?

- Because Marvel is obsessed with vampires! Doctor Strange had a vampire brother!

Oh, we are very much aware of vampiric Jubes here!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Good. Never did understand that character development
Though Marvel was a very weird place at the time
I mean for comic book standards


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Talking Strange stuff

- Loves Phantom of the Opera 

- Is definitely older than me

EDIT

Virus

- Semi-regular

- Knows this thread is strange

- Likes Revan and his lightsabers


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably younger than me


Got some Becky rep


Should rep Mordy that gif of Becky punching Peyton :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Friend?

- Foe?

- Nostalgic?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia

- We should all rep Mordy that GIF

- Should rep him this GIF too










- Wants Sonya to be Asuka's opponent at WM

EDIT

Phantom

- Knows there are countless GIFs of our favorites beating up Mordy's favourites

- Wants Sky Pirates vs Boss 'n' Hug at TakeOver?

- Emma Stone fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No!

- Dormammu or Kairi!

- This is going to be popular: unch

Yup. #GoSkyPirates


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Peyton
Peyton
and oh yes Peyton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :andre

- unch

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I suppose that was aimed to me

He got ninja'd

Anyways


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :andre

- unch

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Using the unch

This Tamjax, DoD, Boss n Hug thing is gonna be a fucking mess.

And not just because of Tamjax being horseshit either.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*They need the Iiconics to carry the match

And win that match

Let's face it, if it wasn't for Beth that match has Preshow written all over it and even with her it could end up in the preshow*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Peyton?

- unch

- Sally Hawkins or Kate Micucci? YOU DECIDE!!!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Kate Micucci

- She is cool

- And charismatic


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Seriously, lol, almost every single other forum site I've been to has a passtime7game section like this one. I like it.

Fan of 90s X men.

Has a rad sig of one of those cool looking animated shorts from the 30-50s that used to have skeletons galore.

ninjaed:

The third time appears above me.

Must be a signal.

Smackdown viewer.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Apparently has an average of 23.60 posts per day
- (Re)joined this month, and is suddenly one of the most active members in the Asuka fan thread
- Reminds me of @Microsoft_Sam ;


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I see Dammitc's name...

- ...but not his post.

- Anyone else having that problem?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Legend.

Haunting.

I can see Dammits post.




Mordecay said:


> *They need the Iiconics to carry the match
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's OK, they'll be in a title match whilst

unch is eliminated in 5 seconds in the battle royal. 

Oh and unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Would like to punch me in the face irl

Will probably use that gif whenever he mentions the IIconics

Went out yesterday*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

zrc

Knows I was sent here by Phantom :beckyhi
WF's drunken Uncle
Probably drunk right now :hmm:

Mordy

Ninja'd me :goaway
Wants me to post sexy Leanna gifs
Knows I'm going out soon :bye



DammitC said:


> - Reminds me of @Microsoft_Sam ;


I'll look into it :aryep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sorry about that.

- Problem seems to have been resolved.

- I thought I was in trouble or something. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- But the same thing is happening in the Asuka thread.

- A page seems to be missing.

- Is something wrong?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Forum hasn't been working well last couple of weeks, maybe it is that

Doing 3 things about himself again :eyeroll

Wanted a sexy Leanna gif*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

unch

Wrote something.

Why the hell would I read it?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Didn't read Mordy's post. :sadbecky

- Should know that everything is back to normal...

- ...I think.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows
I've
Gotta go :bye



Doctor Phantom said:


> - But the same thing is happening in the Asuka thread.
> 
> - A page seems to be missing.
> 
> - Is something wrong?


I was just in there & all 3 pages are working fine. As Mordy said, the forum has been acting up recently, so maybe it's that.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Groovy.

- Sorry to bother you.

- Bye-bye.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- TRIVIA!!! :mark

- Winner gets to pick my avi! 

- QUESTION: Who's the black private dick that's a sex machine to all the chicks?


NO GOOGLE.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*









Knows I used Google

The series is too old for me*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes Googling things.



Especially the girls I send him.



Thinks people are obsessed with him. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I googled one of the girls you sent me once, never again :goaway

Likes Shaft

Just not the tv series or the movie, but in his women :beckylol

*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> *I googled one of the girls you sent me once, never again :goaway
> 
> Likes Shaft
> 
> ...


From Peru. so a fellow spanish speaking user. Hola ¿Qué se cuece?

Fan of Peyton.

Fan of Regular Show?



Btw, does this site have a "_how do you look like in RL?_" thread? If so, where can I find it? I think I'm gonna post a pic of me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*No se que es Regular Show

Si hay algo parecido a lo que tu dices

Este es el link*

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/1287802-post-your-picture-thread.html


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- La Avispa. :woo

-









-


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> *No se que es Regular Show
> 
> Si hay algo parecido a lo que tu dices
> 
> ...



En español (de latinoamerica) se le conoce como _Un Show Cualquiera_. en España... erm..._Historias Corrientes_

Ya sabes, este show


Spoiler: Regular show











Gracias por el link


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- I don't speak Spanish so I have no idea what his post says :lol
- Doesn't want to remember where he's from
- Has only one wrestler listed in the favourite list


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- El habla español.

- El ama a mi luchadora favorita. :asuka

- Sabe que mi español no es bueno.

AG:

- :beckyhi

- Didn't ninja me. :woo

- Isn't here often.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Ambrose Girl said:


> - I don't speak Spanish so I have no idea what his post says :lol
> - Doesn't want to remember where he's from
> - Has only one wrestler listed in the favourite list


I asked the other user if he/she was a fan of Regular Show due to his/her username.

He/she said he/she doesn't know the show, so I elaborated on it.

Well, that wrestler is the reason I started watching WWE again. And I only registered here because I saw this site had a relatively active Asuka fan thread. SquaredCircle, Reddit and LordsofPain can be very depressing sites.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is here for Asuka.

- Ditto.

- Should know that I also dig this section. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Phantom knows a bit of spanish

With all the centuries he has been on earth he should :grin2:

Should know that I haven't watched Cartoon Network since 2002 probably :lol*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Is here for Asuka.
> 
> - Ditto.
> 
> - Should know that I also dig this section. :anna



Fellow Asuka fan (btw, I forgot how to put the Asuka smiley. could you tell me how again?)

Speaks poor spanish, so won't get pushed in my Wrestling promotion (if I ever create one)

Unfortunately, this site, even though more active and aesthetically pleasing than the aforementioned sites, it's still a bit toxic when it comes to certain threads (lots of out of the blue racism, homophobia and misogyny).

ninjaed:

Doesn't watch regular show.

Doesn't watch any cartoons.

Haven't since 2002.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- How'd I do?

- Should know that I stopped watching CN consistently about a decade ago.

- Should know that I miss Courage the Cowardly Dog. :sadbecky

Hugo:

- Ninja'd me. 

- :asuka = : and asuka together.

- We try our best to make the forum groovy. :anna


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* 




*









*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- A fan of Maiden is a friend of mine
- Asuka fan
- Must like Anime, as well?*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Sant⛧nic Metal Music;76963254 said:


> *- A fan of Maiden is a friend of mine
> - Asuka fan
> - Must like Anime, as well?*


Fan of Maiden

Likes Black Lagoon.

Should I surmise he/she likes Heavy Metal and Anime?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted his first picture. roud

- Seems like a groovy poster. :asuka

- Digs metal. :dance


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Doesn't sleep like me.

Uses that Asuka smiley (not the one with her face, I mean the clown emoji she uses)

Can see my RL face if he/she looks up in the post your picture thread.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Asuka thread seems to be his second home.

Posts in here.

Probably a rejoiner.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Online. 

- Knows that "online" is an incredibly lame thing to name.

- Knows that I didn't get much done today. :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gets lazier posting by the day.

Will probably use unch more often for Pavo.

Still has Jubes as his avi.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Phantom didn't let me choose his avi :lauren

Probably because I admitting cheating

Still calls me Pavo*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Damn right.

- Cheaters don't get to pick my avi. :fact

- zrc can, tho.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*He didn't even participated

Probably knows that I would choose something that he didn't like

Like this*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup.

- That's not getting used.

- unch


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Put








Io








In your avi


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I think he would choose Peyton first :lol

Or suicide

Happy that Asuka retained at Fastlane*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Do we have any non-terrible ideas?

- Anyone?

- :hmm


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Melissa McBride or Sarah Paulson

- May not follow through with my idea but at least thinks it's a good one

- Close to 1400 posts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Non-terrible ideas! :mark

- Paulson... :hmm

- I shall get back to you.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Put MEW

Or Olivia

OR PEYTON!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Everyone cool with MEW?

- I'll wait 10 minutes before I make the change.

- LMK if you are against MEW. :anna


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Terrible idea, these are so much better.

*









*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Votes towards Ringo and Gwen Stefani don't count.

- MEW might be the winner.

- The suspense is terrible.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No they aren't.

More regular these days.

How sweet, fresh meat!!


Turtle'd me
I'd have said Psylocke 
Keep with the X-Babes theme.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* No?

* I vote for Asuka then

*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Joined a little over 3 years after me

Rooting for Io in her match tomorrow

Hey, better her than Bianca :shrug*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Always said Bianca wouldn't amount to much. But nobody believed me. 

She has the hair whip, and everything else is just meh. 

Some folks need calling up, bored of Shay Baz holding NXT hostage. She hasn't needed to be there for about a year at this point. kairi is just there rotting. Conti, Xia and Reina should've been on TV much more at this point.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I've also said that Bianca was overrated since her match with Kairi at the MYC

Great athlete, but not much besides that

And trying to turn her babyface backfired horribly*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Rogue now.

- Psylocke, MEW, Paulson, and :asuka soon. :mark

- unch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is named Erik

- Was created by Gaston Leroux

- Resided in the catacombs beneath Palais Garnier but has now shifted base to the catacombs beneath Staples Center


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should have nothing but apathy for Wrestlemania. 

Its runnin' mild brother!!!

Maybe the should have the battle royal winner face Asuka on the main card.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*IIconics to win the Battle Royal

Then to win the womens tag titles

And finally Peyton takes the title from Asuka

A man can dream since said man can't sleep*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shut up Pavo 

unch

Lucky if they get 15 seconds.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I know, I know

Despite their efforts I know they are gonna be fodder for Sasha and Bayley at a random SD :sadbecky

Then to be the first people eliminated at the Battle Royal*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Probably eliminated by an NXT girl too. :lmao

unch

The women's divisions are a mess anyway. So nothing really gained or lost.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Punching koalas
- Sounds like fun
- Punches other things*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Just started a 2k20 thread.

- Introduced us to unch.

- Life seems a bit brighter now. unch

Evil:

- Ninja'd me.

- I will never forgive him.

- Cardcaptor Sakura fan. :mark


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Rogue fan
- Likes skeletons
- Fan of Ub Iwerks :banderas:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Has had many names over many lifetimes.

Listen to stuff I've never heard of.

The koala is a metaphor. unch


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Keeps punching that koala
- Thankfully, none of the PETA members are here to harass him
- But he'll punch them as well*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They'd get it right in the.

unch

Is a cool bean.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*-








-








-







*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:fancybird
:ralph
unch


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Created a thread for WWE 2k20. 


Biggest WWE games fan on the forum, most likely. 


Should know Mordy's newest avatar makes Peyton look like a drag queen. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Always thinking about drag queens

And "shafts"

Still hasn't come out*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

unch

unch

unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Peyton looks like an Anne Rice vampire in Mordy's avi.

- Knows that the X-Women are pretty boss.

- unch


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Mordy got annoyed about my comment and that's why he was talking rubbish. 



Knows I'm not into drag queens. 


Knows Mordy doesn't get bored with making the same boring joke over and over again. :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

He might not, but the rest do.

Its so November 2018.

Do you even still follow the catfish?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nah, my Twitter has been deactivated for months now. 


Liked Katia lea, probably never cared about Paul Burchill. 


Thinks Harlem Heat are the token black induction into this years Hall of Fame.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*People shitting on that Peyton pic :lauren

After seeing it again I can see why people are saying that she looks like Nia

Not into drag queens, just into shafts*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I thought you preferred the natural look on Peyton anyway? i remember you didn't like a photo I suggested because she was wearing too much makeup yet you chose this photo. :shrug 


Please :goaway


Someone post that gif of Becky punching Peyton again please.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*There is no recent pics of Peyton with no make up

I try to use current pics and sadly, she hasn't been posting much :sadbecky

Probably mad that Sonya looked like a geek again last night*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No, but I didn't like the stupid finish again. I don't get mad at wrestling and anyone who gets mad at a TV show really needs to get a new hobby. :shrug


Should know I prefer Sonya's old ring gear. The current one makes her look more generic. 


Should know the Bella pic in my avatar is a few years old. She actually looked better a few years ago. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I mean, Sonya is generic af, so the outfit suits her :beckylol

I actually like this gear better, it makes her look more intimidating :shrug

I guess you shouldn't worry about Sonya, since she probably is gonna get the TD push eventually, if not she would hang out with the IIconics on catering once Mandy leaves her*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:lmao they haven't pushed anyone based on Total Divas for years. 

And rightfully so, nobody with a brain watches that shit.

Oh and unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Didn't Carmella won MITB while she was on TD?

And Bliss got 9779798 title reigns

There haven't been any new members after them, just Paige's return and she couldn't wrestle*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Neither of which were because of Total Divas.

They stopped giving a fuck like 3 years ago. 

And so did the viewers. Mostly because the Bella's went and did their own show.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hasn't read the Magik book. :sadbecky

- Should know that I've already accomplished more today than I did yesterday. :mark

- Knows that this will never get old: unch


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yep unch 

Should know I just did Mayu, Io and Kairi vs Asuka, Meiko & Hiroyo on TEW.

I've got a pile of things I need to read some point.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Should read Peyton's wikipedia page :anna

Not even I read that lol

I am gonna get one of this unch because of this post right?*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't need to read her page, I lived through it. 

Probably remember more. that's not even on there anyway. 

unch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxeDGWr7i5o


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Also isn't very interested in seeing Asuka vs Lacey Evans at Wrestlemania 35 
- Also would like to see Brock Lesnar lose the Universal title at Wrestlemania 35 
- Isn't that fond of Samoa Joe holding the United States title 

I wasn't mocking you, or joking around @Tyrion Lannister ;, That was me being honest.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't mock me. It's not funny.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*
^^^
Ninja'd me. :no:

Wants Samoa Joe to be better than be a mid card United States Champion. 

Hates on how much the WWE is ignoring Asuka during this years Road To Wm. 

@DammitC ; 
Loves Becky Lynch. 

Loves Charlotte Flair. 

My younger brother on here. *


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes old-school wrestling
- Fan of Asuka
- Big time Buffy fan :nice:
- Buffy >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> anything wrestling related.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Buffy over Asuka?

- Buffy over Kairi?

- :bunk


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tried watching some Buffy yesterday. 

It hasn't aged well.

unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Used the unch smilie against anyone

Not a Bianca Belair fan

Also not an Io fan :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- unch

-









- unch


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* unch

*









* unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

I didn't do anything

Still slapping me despite of that :sadbecky

Peyton>Kairi, Asuka and Mayu combined

SEE WHAT YOU MADE ME DO?!?!?!

COBRA

Jive ninja

:goaway

unch*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- What was your life like before Peyton?

- :hmm

- POST MAYU... NOT GETTING BEATEN UP BY IO!!! :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Current avatar better than previous one

- Got ninja'd by BC

- And slapped by Phantom

EDIT

Phantom

- Phantom'd me

- Asked a good question :hmm

- Likes Rosemary :mark :mark :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got Phantom'd. :dance

- Post Mayu.

- No Io.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - What was your life like before Peyton?


*Same shit, just change Paige for Peyton, or Olivia for Paige, or a couple of peruvian models for Olivia*



> POST MAYU... NOT GETTING BEATEN UP BY IO!!! :












*Didn't praised my new avi :sadbecky*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lives in a fantasy world.

Complains about his life in Peru.

Should be happy you're not living in Venezuela right now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's... Peyton.

- I guess it's a fine avi for you.

- She looks like a glitter rocker.

NO:

- Ninja. :lauren

- Thinks living in a fantasy world is a bad thing. :goaway

- Kid Rock fan. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mentioning Peyton. :bunk


Encouraging Mordy to talk more about Peyton. :bunk


Should know an obsession is not healthy. :armfold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Kid. Rock.

- That's Nickelback bad.

- unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

Well, you are obsessed with me, you should know :armfold

Thinks talking about Peyton is a bad thing :bunk

Should know that since Instagram is down I am bored af

PHANTOM

Jive ninja

Jubilee fan :lauren

Didn't hated the Captain Marvel movie*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't have any material. :bunk


Should know I only like a few of his songs and maybe I should update that list. 


Cowboy is GOAT though and I always find it funny how WCW ripped off the intro and gave it to Jarrett's WCW theme. :lmao




Mordy: 

Ninja'd me. :goaway


Should know Instagram was down for me earlier but now it's fine. 


Should know Nostalgia doesn't have any obsessions.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









* Kid Rock might actually be worse than Nickelback

:lauren

* Phantom's skeleton band > Nickelback > Kid Rock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks that I don't have any material.

- In reality, I just wanted to emphasize your flagrant love for Kid Rock. Out of an entire multiverse of artists, you decided to put Kid Rock on your list. :bunk

- Peyton > Kid Rock

Cobra:

- Ninja. :lauren

- Posted some truth. :woo

- And a dreadful gif. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Continuing the trend of posting silly gifs with little effort. :lauren 


Is invisible like nearly everyone in this thread now. 


May have changed his mind on that name change.



Phantom: 


Should know I don't have time for your silly comments now

Nostalgia needs sleep 

Night all


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodnight, sweet NO.

- Dream of Sonya.

- And more things to dislike.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Kid Rock appears in the Rockstar video of Nickelback

Haven't heard much of him

Except for the Mania theme song a couple of years ago*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He's the worst.

- You might like him.

- Give him a try. :anna


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* What are you doing Phantom?

:andre

* Mordy might actually like him and complete the unholy trinity of shitty interests.

* Peyton + Nickelback + Kid Rock are 3 things that you should never mix.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Actually you have the unholy trinity:

You like Becky

You like Io

You like Asuka

Tbf I don't mind Asuka as much, but if you liked Charlotte instead of her, well, THAT is an unholy trinity*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Dear Lord...

- What have I done?

- Dramatization of Mordy discovering Kid Rock:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- :goaway

- :thelist

- :vincefu

EDIT

Phantom

- Ninja

- Knows Mordy has the worst taste in just about everything

- Heart lover


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm leaving in a few.

- Peace among nerds.

-


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Has left, to bed presumably
- Cos he posted that 2 hours ago
- Hit 1400 posts but would have a million if posts in here were turned on :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't know that the Phantom lives in California so it's like 6pm for him right now

And he goes to sleep like Midnight his time

Probably Roman/Drew will be the match she looks forawrd the most at Mania*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Adam Cole fan

- Likes House

- Supports Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BARBARA FELDON!!! :mark

-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Repped me that gif :lauren

Instead of repping me MEW

Or a pic of the best Agent 99 :bunk*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

PHANTOM:

* Posted some pics

* They weren't Kairi

*









MORDY: 

* Ninja'd me

* With a post that wasn't about Kairi

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You're welcome.

-









- unch

Cobra:

- The worst ninja.

- Hasn't received the GOAT rep yet. :sadbecky










- Wait one sec... :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

Wants Kairi

Lucky you, she posted a couple of cute pics today


















PHANTOM

Sends questionable reps

Likes Kairi

Would be mad to know that she was booked like a geek in tonight's NXT... probably a preview of her main roster run :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks MEW and Kairi reps are questionable. Noted. Only Feldon. :mark

-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Why am I awake? Why do I do this? Urgh. 

Knows I went out again. 

Hey Phantom unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hey zrc. unch

- I was... reasonably productive today. :anna

- Went out.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hates waking up early

And log in to talk to us geeks

unch

Good night

*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Has been posting a groovy GIF

- Had a good day

- :asuka

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja'd me

- Posted in the Becky thread in the WoW section :lauren

- Likes tennis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I said "reasonably productive"...

- Correct about the groovy gif.










- Sarah Paulson fan. :nice


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Had a "reasonably productive" day

- Owns Strange stuff

- That GIF _is_ groovy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Now you're on the trolley.

-










- Ruby Riott fan. :woo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-









Get some sleep.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I'm doing the cleaning :lmao

Doubt the neighbours appreciate Siouxsie at 5:25am. 

Fucks given? None.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Listening to Siouxsie the proper way. roud

- Should know that I'm dweebing it up with my music right now. :anna

-









Lesley forever. :woo


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Have you ever played "Red Faction"?
- Currently playing, it's good
- Loves horror games*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

-









-









-









EDIT

Simon

- Ninja'd me

- May have liked the segment between AJ and Randy on SmackDown

- Is currently playing Red Faction


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bet you're all off to sleep.

Sweet dreams Clan. 

Oh and for when Pavo arrives ... unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Was expecting me to post roud

My location is so accurate :yay

Going out a lot again*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

unch

unch

unch


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably curious what Mordy looks like


Though he did describe himself as ugly in the past 


Known for getting the cleaning done at 5am


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*More like 4am

Imagine Samoa Joe with an afro, I kinda look like that, just not as fat and with darker skin

Should know that last couple of days I have been having nightmares, but weirdly enough I have very nice dream last night that involved Cathy Kelley. Nothing pervy btw*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably would get more female attention if he got rid of the afro. :lauren


Should know I've been sleeping better recently. 


I don't know if that is from drinking slightly less caffeine or the fact I stopped watching porn. :lmao


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Giving Mordy dating tips :anna
Knows what me putting up the show threads early means
Admitted that Bella doesn't look so good these days :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Found Pavo's school photo.










The awesome that is CJ.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I actually don't use an afro as a choice, I am just too lazy to go to get a haircut, I don't give a shit about my hair

Unlike my brother, he is depressed because he is losing his hair before he turns 30

I actually am not as as dark skinned as the boy in the pic, but close :anna*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

But from how you talk about your brother it sounds like he has a better life than you so. :shrug 


I bet he doesn't have a deep obsession like you have with Peyton. 


Still posting in green. :bunk


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The green still has an effect on my eyes. 

Deactivated his Twitter some time ago.

Knows the Series Royce Offender, won't change.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is it SPO or SRO? or both? I am not sure

Why would I change? My mom always told me that I was peerfect just the way I am :aryep

Granted, she only knew me until I was 12, but the point still stands*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

SRO.

Your mother lied.

They do that.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows that the green text isn't going anywhere unfortunately

- Wakes up early everyday

- Katie Lea fan


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Despite being emerald, doesn't use green text
Not as active as he once one
Good egg


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The whole forum is pretty dead 

Its what happens when the WM build is shit. 

I remember a time when the Raw live thread had ten times the posts they have now.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Remembers the good old days
So do I
WWE killed wrestling in a popularity sense. (save us AEW)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is gonna give AEW a chance

Fancies blondes

Misses the good old days*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I will give AEW a chance when they hire better women.

Aja can't wrestle herself. 

She can start by backfisting that trans woman they hired.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

If it can light a fire under WWE's ass, hell yes I will
Blonds have more fun
I miss them, because most stuff today is boring safe and just bad. (que Phantom calling me an old man)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It won't light a fire under them. 

Its not competition and if they wanted to be, won't be for a long time. 

I'm all for a new company though. Impact is the drizzling shits. Its comical looking at the roster from 2009 and looking at it now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Rosemary is cool...

- Rosemary and.... 

- Rosemary is cool.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rosemary is cool
Joan Jet avatar
and a sig of Disney skeletons


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Rosemary is beyond cool. Taya Valkyrie and Tessa Blanchard are cool too :shrug

- Impact's women's division is pretty good

- But I'm not sure for how long they'll be able to keep their 3 major players

EDIT

Virus

- Watches Impact

- Should know I watch it sporadically

- Likes Scarlett Bordeaux


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not Disney. Ub Iwerks tho.

- Was yelling at a cloud earlier.

- Fan of Star Wars, everyone's favorite Spaceballs ripoff.

ef:

- Ninja'd me.

- Yeah, she's pretty damn groovy. I have one of her shirts. :woo

- I like Allie when she's with Rosemary...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The knockouts division is garbage. 

Tessa needs a reality check, Taya isn't all that great. Which leaves Rosemary. Doing the same shit she's been doing for years. That's when they bother to use her. 

The whole Su Yung stuff is mega cringe.


A decade ago they had Victoria, Awesome Kong, Roxxi, Daffney, Sarita, Taylor Wilde, Hamada, Cheerleader Melissa, Traci, ODB, Rhaka, The Beautiful People. 

Its like comparing a pot of gold to a lump of dogshit.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah. Rosemary's awesome...

- ...but she's not enough to keep me watching these days.

- I wear my shirt with pride, tho. roud


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shame Rosemary doesn't wanna work for the E. Maybe she'll change her mind one day.

I laugh every time they bring back Madison Rayne, she was never that interesting. Was best when it was just Love and Sky. Velvet does the talking, Angelina does the kicking. 

They brought back Katie Lea, and I couldn't give less of a damn if I tried.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

All women's divisions now suck
Madison wasn't bad when she feuded with Mickie
Agreed


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I even gave up on Shimmer.

Never did get any better than the days of Melissa, Del Rey, Kong and MsChif.

Suppose like everything, it had its peak. It's just living off its name now. Just described WWE too.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks that womens wrestling is trash for the most part

Is right

Apparently doesn't care about Stardom*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've watched Stardom. 

That peaked a while back too.

This whole women's revolution is bollocks. Because it happened on the Indies like a decade ago, before WWE would hire such women. So any that could've been amazing have been left to rot (Melissa, Eagles, Matthews) or they've retired (Stock, MsChif and Del Rey)


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Thinks the woman's revolution is bullshit. 

Still telling it like it is and not holding any punches. 

Probably misses Winter on TV. *


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Stardom's still got some groovy stuff going on.

- It's got problems, but it's the only non-WWE promotion I'm still keeping up with... kinda. 

With that said...

- SO MANY MULTI-WOMAN MATCHES. THEY HAUNT AND TORMENT ME. MAKE THEM STOP! MAKE THEM STOP!!

Slayer:

- Ninja'd me.

- New-ish name.

- Still redder than blood in a Hammer film.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> *Thinks the woman's revolution is bullshit.
> 
> Still telling it like it is and not holding any punches.
> 
> Probably misses Winter on TV. *


Why would I miss Winter?

The zombie shit, was just that. 

She was fine as the beautiful nightmare who would kick your ass in ECW and when she moved to Superstars (I would say Raw but she was barely on it)


Doctor Phantom said:


> - Stardom's still got some groovy stuff going on.
> 
> - It's got problems, but it's the only non-WWE promotion I'm still keeping up with... kinda.
> 
> ...


Until the E stick it under their umbrella and purge all their talent.

Not because they'll use them, but because they can. 

Its bound to happen eventually.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

Getting a worst avi each passing day

Is gonna use the slap pic

Hates multi-women matches

ZRC

Wants to see WWE firing some people

Probably my girls among them :sadbecky

Enjoyed the true womens wrestling revolution a decade ago*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

unch

You were turtled.

Go sit in the corner.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Alright, didn't like the Winter character from TNA. 

Liked her ECW gimmick. 

Fellow 11'er. *_


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Scourge of the undead.

- The other IIconics fan. :woo

- aige fan.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Everyone will tell you I don't call Katie Lea and Victoria by their slave names 

Is a good brother.

Probably forgot WWECW existed. :lmao. I'll never forget Katie Lea creeping behind Rosa Mendes. She turns around and Katie just says "leave!" And Rosa ran off :lmao


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Lazy :goaway

Io fan :goaway

Deserves this unch*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

unch

unch

unch

Back to your corner Pavo!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cobra, History's Greatest Monster:

- Stealing my bit.

- Knows I was using a version of that gif long before them. :bunk

-









zrc:

- Turtle.

- :andre

- unch


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* I could never steal any of your 347 bits, I can't keep up with all of them and I'm not that strange.

* Continues to change his avatar to not Kairi and not Asuka

*












Mordecay said:


> *Lazy :goaway
> *


Get a haircut.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*If you send me the money I will :anna

If not the afro stays

Thinks that Phantom should use an Asuka avi unch*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Has an afro in which I am shocked in this day in age. But in a good way. 

Probably is becoming more inpatient with The IIConics becoming Tag Team Champions. 

Still one of my close friends. *_


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I had an afro once. I also wore my hair like Ally Sheedy in The Breakfast Club.

- Friends with the Mordy. :woo

- All about that Shield.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know I just googled Ally Sheedy from The Breakfast Club

- That's a cool look 

- However, afro :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It was a pretty boss afro.

- Didn't last long, tho.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Spamming that gif :lauren

Should know that I just made 70 new gifs :yay

You guys will like them :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :no

- unch

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Doc. 

Knows we ain't got time for no Mord gifs.

unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc

- No Mord GIFs :no

- Likes his house clean

- Doesn't like the current Impact women's division

EDIT

Mordy

- All those GIFs are terrible

- unch

- :thelist


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm about to leave.

- POST NON-PEYTON THINGS!!! :mark

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Knows that Mord posted some garbage

* And not the good kind of Garbage

*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I didn't bother waiting for them to load.

Ain't nobody got time for DAT!

AfroPavo needs to get back in his corner. unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Garbage. :banderas

Last time I saw 'em on tour, they were with Blondie. :mark 

That was a pretty boss night.

- Goodbye. Here's Queen with the Queen-a-like.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The only garbage here is all the Io talk

And all the Becky talk

And all the talk shitting on Peyton*


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- It seems I'm needed here to put some respect on Becky's name.
- Enjoys brunette Peyton (as do I :yum.
- Thinks the most interesting match in the Takeover card is the less interesting one. :hmm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rare sight in this thread.


Football avatar.


Actually watches Takeover shows.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Off out now.

Have a great day/evening all.

And AfroPavo... unch


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Killed the thread

* Is off doing zrc things

*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Man, this site is just like squaredcircle and lordsofpain

Filled with bigots and mysoginists. It reminds me of Superluchas, which (don't know if it still is)was at the time a stinkhole brimming with trolls. Oh yeah, and folks obsessed with ratings. that also seems to be a common idiosyncrasy among wrestling fans across the net.

But at least it has a minigame section like Tower of the Hand and AH.Forum. Oh, and a very active Asuka fan thread. That makes it passable in my book.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Superluchas sucks

I remember going there for a while when I got back to wrestling in 2014

But then I found this site and I never went back*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Ok

- unch

- unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Cobra has a GOAT avi. :mark

- Knows that this is the best damn section!!

- A toast to the Fantasy & Games section!


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> *Superluchas sucks
> 
> I remember going there for a while when I got back to wrestling in 2014
> 
> But then I found this site and I never went back*


Yeah, it was hilarious to read them talk about ratings and stuff. Gotta confess, at the time I used to take all that nonsense at face value, but in retrospect it is hilarious to read a bunch of hispanoamericans and spaniards argue about ratings from an American TV show. 

Hells, they don't even care to check or corroborate their sources. For example, they take the utter bull from dudes like that dumb Ricky Gervais look alike Brad Shepard as if it were gospel.

And of course, any spanish wrestler is regarded as a super charismatic technician over there. But one good thing the site had was this over the top hilarious troll called Batista or a pun with that name. Man, that dude was so bad he was good LMFAO.


The above user:

Fellow Asuka fan.

Possibly American.

Not posting in the Asuka thread, which isn't good. I came to this site to talk about Asuka!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I am Sorcerer Supreme of the Asuka thread. 

- Is here for Asuka.

- Should know that this picture is very... me.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* 




*









*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









- :woo unch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- unch is only reserved for Mordy

-









-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* 




*









*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posted 3 great things :anna

- Fellow Megadeth lover

- Has a new avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that my body is against me. :sadbecky

- Knows that someone has a Lady Snowblood avi... and it's not me. :confused

- Should know that I'm going to watch the Wasp/Lilly movie tonight. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Lilly :mark :banderas

- Finally has a Kairi Sane avatar thanks to BC, I guess

- HOF inductee


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Movie is kinda meh if I am honest

Should know that my body is also against me today, mostly my mind, I am feeling kinda sad/depressed :darryl

Also, the cable from my charger is not working, so that didn't help either*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- BC gets no credit. :goaway

- Will Wicker Man me. :lauren

- Likes Wasp and Gwen... because of their actresses. 

I'm cool with that.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- It's cute.

- The size manipulation stuff is always fun to me.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Fan of Cardcaptor Sakura :nice:
- Almost finishing the original series
- Fan of Black Lagoon?*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Black Lagoon is pretty boss.

- Also dig the Creature from the...

- Almost done with Sakura. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Worked in a circus/freak show

Wants Dolorian to use a sig

April 8th is a date he hates. Should know that I only remember that day because the Iiconics made their main roster debut on April 10th and 2 days prior was Mania

Should also know that I am going to bed right now, trying to get some sleep since I am not feeling too good. There some things that I thought that didn't affected me that apparently still do, given what happened today. Nothing that a good night of sleep can't cure I suppose. Good night you lovely weirdo*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Doctor Phantom:

*- There's more Sakura after this one :banderas:
- Knows the ownage of Sakura
- Wonder if he watched the new series*

Mordy:

*- Should join us in becoming in the #TeamSakura 
- Likes green stuff
- Like cucumbers*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Did not care to edit his post previously :rude

- Got a lovely rep from me :anna

- Good night

EDIT

Simon

- Discussing anime with Phantom

- Likes the color blue

- Fan of The Deadman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Repped me Heart. :mark

- Should know that I used to work with freakshow performers and do stunts, usually at conventions/parties/amusement parks. I was mostly a magician. Also did various odd jobs for film and television. Still do. Not as often tho. 

I'm a somewhat successful nobody.

- Respects Kairi. :woo


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Awesome avatar
- Can't rep you :mj2
- Need to spread some repping first
- Alright, bozos.... show yerselves so I could rep you a new one!!!*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Is a Hollywood big shot

- Liked the Heart rep :anna

- Have another good rep. It's coming your way

EDIT

Simon

- Ninja'd me

- Loves playing video games

- Doesn't like high-flyers in wrestling


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I am Hollywood miscellaneous.

- More rep! :woo

- Look out for a new one in a few. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Lives in a different timezone

- Was created in the early 20th century

- Kairi Sane is his favorite pirate


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I always was and always shall be.

- Knows that pirates cool. :fact

- Knows that I won't get any sleep tonight. :sadbecky

- Lilly or Lauren? :hmm

- Should know that last is very important.

- Digs Nightwish. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Lilly

- And

- Lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Okay.

- Give me an hour. :anna

- Bye-bye.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Listening to Nightwish's melody has put him to sleep

- Named 6 things in his previous post

- Has over 1400 posts now


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- NIGHTWISH!!! :mark:
- Knows good music then
- Wonder what's his though on Anette*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- When I first discovered Nightwish, Annette was their vocalist

- So she's special to me although I like all eras of Nightwish

- Annette is probably his least favorite Nightwish vocalist, I'm guessing


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning. 

Listens to the Nightwish.

Has a soft spot for an.old member.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doing a Phantom and naming 3 things about himself

Posting 3 women he likes I suppose

Recently greets me with unch*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Greetings. 

- unch

- Supports Captain Kairi! :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posted Tim Curry
You get a like
Also posted Koala


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Tim Curry is an absolute LEGEND!

-









- Wonder Woman fan.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Finally put Kairi back in his faves and avi.

* Won't give me any credit.

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- And I never will. roud

-









- :asuka


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm feeling so much better today :anna

- I'll bless you with my presence for a little bit










- You guys keep me sane, thanks.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

Knows Mayu>Io :fact

Knows Kairi>Mayu :fact

Knows Peyton>Kairi :fact

TFW

Is here :yay

Ninja'd me :lauren

Doesn't hate the IIconics like 90% of the regulars here roud*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I don't hate many things :anna

- Just life, work & majority of people. :Cocky

- Just kidding...I'm doing good today. Peyton avatar is nice by the way. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Said the other day how this would be his last post in this section for awhile and he would only be using this site to check PM's. :hmm: 


He clearly misses the interaction here. :anna



Probably tired of hearing my Polish girl problems. :beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shut up bitch. 

Give the puff a hug. 











Turtled me.
unch 
Still love you.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that I loved Candice back in 2006. 


I was 14 at the time and when I was bored in ICT class I would look for pictures of her and hope the teacher wasn't looking in my direction to the amusement of my friends. :lmao


Around that time I bought one of those WWE magazines and inside it had a poster of Candice and I put it on my bedroom wall. :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I was the only person around here with a picture of Victoria. 

Everyone wanted Trish & Lita. No not me.

Widows Peak Freak for life!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Did someone said Widow's Peak?










Should know that, after Trish and Lita retired, I didn't care about the womens division until Paige's call up. Granted, it was mostly because they didn't aired anything women related in the 1 hour version of RAW and SD here. However, I did had a big crush on Maryse during that time, then on Kelly and on AJ, but not big enough to make me look for their matches/segments *


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

unch 

And an eternal beating in hell for you AfroPavo.

I hate you forever.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hates me roud

Probably because I posted Peyton doing his fave's finisher

Now calls me AfroPavo*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll call you gone soon enough.

Dunno, didn't see the gif.

You deserve my acid tongue x10000000 now. And that's what you're gonna get.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows it's sad that Mordy has a gif for everything. :lmao 



He must go through several boxes of tissues weekly fapping to Peyton. :lmao



Had a Gangrel avatar in the past.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't like Ruby Riott :lauren

Does Like Sonya Deville :lauren

Should know that, after 2 years of my country being one of the prime destinations for Venezuelans who are escaping from the crisis I finally saw a hot Venezulelan woman. Venezuela is known for having some of the mnost beautiful women in the worls, but it seems like only the ugly ones live near my house, at least that's what I thought until today when I went to recharge my phone and the girl attending was really beautiful, dark hair and blue eyes :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't respect my comic book jobbers. :goaway

- Was big on Paige.

- The least funky person to ever sport an afro.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Knows it's sad that Mordy has a gif for everything. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had an Ariel one for many years.

Then Gangers.

Victoria, Tamina, Ruby Riott, Sonya Deville and Sherri all had a stab too before i settle on Katie Lea.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Had a Sonya Deville avi :lauren

Until he realized that she sucks

Brought unch to our lives*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- And we are eternally grateful to him.

- unch

- Post Kairi.... and/or pirates!!!! :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Had made request to change his username to Count Phantom, Vampire. :bunk


You should just change it to Phantom.



Someone may have that username, but if it's an inactive account that hasn't logged in for years staff will let you have the username. I've seen it before.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Opinion noted.

- unch

- Into the Wild is his favorite movie. Makes sense for you.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I've only just noticed the avatar. 


Looks good. :anna


Knows I will never change my GOAT username.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thank you! :anna

- Should know that I thought about changing my name to Baron Phantom, Master of Voodoo.

- Will never change his name. roud


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* "Count Phantom, Vampire" :bunk

* "Baron Phantom, Master of Voodoo" :bunk

*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

Should change his username to Doctor Voodoo

You know, the BEST Sorcerer Supreme

Is gonna unch me isn't he?

COBRA

Ninja :goaway

Io Fan :goaway

Uses the same gifs all the time :goaway*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Voodoo on it's own would be a decent username. :shrug 


Knows I like my one words. 


Not happy about Asuka/Mandy/Sonya at Mania.




Mordy: 

Ninja'd me. :kobe


Hasn't been ribbing me as much lately so may get a rep that he doesn't find repulsive. :lmao 


Something, something Peyton.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Asuka/Mandy/Sonya :goaway

Hopefully that ends up in the pre-show if it happens

Feel bad for Asuka though, she was more over than Nepotism Flair, yet she still was pushed aside because her*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- One word names are not my scene.

- Works for you, tho. :anna

- Eh. I'm sure it will be fine.

Mordy:

- Ninja.

- Peyton for life.

- Should love Wasp. :anna


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Botched the proud smiley before replacing it with Anna :goaway

* Won't change his name to: Phantom, Io's Biggest Fan & Supporter :goaway

* unch


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It's BC.


Not to be confused with BM. 


Knows I don't know much about you because you haven't been a regular for long. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm posting on my phone. Give me a break.

- It always wants to add spaces.

- Change your name to Mayu 4ever.

unch

NO: 

- Ninja.

- Doesn't know much about BC.

- Io, Raven from Teen Titans, Asuka, Kairi. You now know everything about BC.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Something he forgot to mention about Cobra: Deep down inside a huge Peyton fan :grin2:

Wanted me to post pirates








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posted two GIFs and one still picture

- Kairi is back in his favorites list 

- Won't thank BC for it


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Posted words. 

I read them. 

I think.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Didn't ignored EF

Unlike he does with me

Maybe a little drunk*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Anti-Becky

- Anti-Charlotte

- :thelist


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks being anti Becky and anti Charlotte is a bad thing :lauren

I am just ahead of the curve

Should know that I don't know how or why I am still awake since I am tired and bored af *


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Anti-Magik.

- Anti-Blondie.

- :thelist


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Mordy gives us a lot of reasons to put him on The List

-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posted Nepotism

Posted Ratings Killer

Poster UFC quitter*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows I posted three women that have done more than Skippy ever will.

You're quite pathetic really.

unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*They also have done more than any of your favorites :shrug

Does that mean that they are better or more entertaining than your faves or mine?

I don't give a fuck what they've done, they bore me*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Both.

I know my faves place and don't have to go on about them every 5 seconds like a little child.

And anyways Nia won the women's strap at Wrestlemania... Peyton spent a minute in a battle Royal.


And nobody gives a fuck if they bore you. Don't like it? Don't watch. Simple.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Sadly, Peyton doesn't have the Rock as her cousin, she would have won the strap at Mania if she was and Nia would have been fired if she wasn't

I don't pay attention to the people who bore me anyways, they are background noise

Which happens to be 90% of the current roster*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

And yet still comment on them :lmao

Hey if she can use the fact she's a legit relative of Rocky, why shouldn't she? People make it sound like she's taking somebody else's spot.

Mentioned HER... AGAIN! unch


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordy even uses Reddit to talk about Becky because WF is not enough. :lmao 


Not a fan of Skippy. 


Or Pavo.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

AfroPavo? Just a jobber. 

Glad you posted, so I didn't have to type three things about the green machine. 

He should keep the Skippy talk to the Skippy thread. Literally 99% of his posts are about her. It's quite sad.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I always think of this when he talks about unch:

- 




- Loves that Scar.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Got ninja'd 

Posted a song

Uses unch*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Should know that I always think of this when he talks about unch:
> 
> -
> 
> ...


Skippy is a Sissy with her trans friend. 

unch so glad I found that one on the list. It's perfect. 

Scar is awesome. Bet the fuck him up in the new one.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It truly is. 

- unch

- Knows that I didn't get ninja'd. Don't you ever get tired of being wrong all the time, Mordy?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Silly AfroPavo thinking you were turtled.

Ladies and germs AfroPavo... This is the result of your brain on drugs. 

unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

When I posted zrc post didn't appear :shrug

When I refreshed the page it did

Forum has been acting up lately, so no surprise :eyeroll

ZRC

I don't do drugs, smoking gives me asthma and I hate needles

Posting about me when he should be talking about Phantom...

No surprises there, like I said, current location is accurate*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sure...

- Blame the forum, Mordy. Blame the forum...

- unch


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Punching koala day
- Probably would enjoy Within Temptation live
- He'd appreciate that they performed "Ice Queen" acoustic live.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

It is the truth, but don't care if you believe or not

I've had many double posts because of that :lauren

Has had that sig for what it feels like an eternity in Phantom's years

SIMON

Another ninja

Anime fan

Card Captor Sakura fan. First version was cool, the one they recently launch was kinda boring*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- LIAR!!!!

- Never watched the reboot.

- Original is great, tho.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Original is one of the GOATs of Anime
- Will watch the new one once I complete the original
- Btw, it's not a remake, it's an actual sequel
- Anyway, Cardcaptor Sakura is GOAT *


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- My mistake.

- Thought it was like Sailor Moon Crystal.

- That was okay.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*No reboot will top FMA Brotherhood

That may very well be my favorite anime ever

Either that or Dragon Ball*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Mordy knows his Anime :clap:
- Likes Cardcaptor Sakure :nice:
- FMA Brotherhood fan*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I actually don't know much about anime, just the popular ones

My brother knows a lot though and he tells me, but it's not like I watch a lot

In fact only animes I am watching atm are Boruto (because I am a masochist) and new version of Captain Tsubasa, which has been great*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Claims to be a masochist

- That explains why he likes Nickelback and jobbers

- Turned on aige


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A fwend.

Knows AfroPavo has questionable taste. 

unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't watch anime.

- Digs aige.

- Some of my favorite anime: 

Movies:

1. The Castle of Cagliostro 
2. Paprika
3. Perfect Blue
4. Belladonna of Sadness
5. The Mystery of Mamo
6. Galaxy Express 999
7. Panda! Go, Panda!
8. Kiki's Delivery Service
9. Urusei Yatsura 2: Beautiful Dreamer
10. Millennium Actress

HM: Pom Poko, Ghost in the Shell, Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind

Series:

1. Lupin the Third Part II
2. Ranma 1/2
3. FLCL
4. Gigantor (1960s)
5. Urusei Yatsura
6. Sailor Moon
7. Space Pirate Captain Harlock
8. Azumanga Daioh
9. Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex
10: The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya

HM: His and Her Circumstances, Excel Saga, Cowboy Bebop, Detective Conan

zrc:

- Turtle.

- A fwiend? unch

- Slasher fellow.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Has Perfect Blue as one of his favorite Anime movies :clap:
- Still hard for me to pick my top-10 Anime series, though
- But great list*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Black Lagoon fan
I need to watch that
I still need to watch Guilty Crown


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It could change.

- Honestly, I think His and Her Circumstances might replace Haruhi.

- The Lupin stuff is pretty firm, tho.

virus:

- Ninja'd me.

- Hasn't watched Black Lagoon. :O


- Definitely should. Seems like something he would dig.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- I admit, I still haven't watched Black Lagoon Second Season but you know what, I'm makin' an effort to watch both series all the way through.
- Revy fan
- She's bloody (pun intended) awesome*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Like I said, I only know the popular animes, so I would say my top animes would be

1. Dragon Ball
2. FMA Brotherhood
3. Digimon I
4. Captain Tsubasa
5. Naruto
6. Erased
7. Saint Seiya
8. Card Captor Sakura
9. Saber Marionette J
10. Evangelion

HM. Full Metal Alchemist (original version)

Haven't heard about most of the animes you mentioned

Except for Ranma 1/2, that was fun, but not among my favorites. Opening Theme song is great though*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows more about anime than I do

- Has an afro

- What other music do you like apart from Nickelback?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Besides Nickelback? Some Coldplay, mostly their earlier stuff, same with Pearl Jam and Keane. AC/DC, Arcade Fire, but not many from them, just their most popular songs

I have a quite a few wrestling themes on my playlist too: Batista's, Edge, Kane's, Benoit's, Punk's, etc

Also some from NJPW: Ishii's, Okada's, KUSHIDA's, Nakamura's*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Arcade Fire is pretty good.

* Their album "The Suburbs" especially

* Mordy likes a good band?

:wtf


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Rococo is actually one of my favorite songs from the band

Haiti is another one

Their recent album was dissapointing though*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- straya
- loves peyton
- In the heads of the "Name 3 Things..."


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Happy with the QF draw

- Hoping for an easy 3 points tomorrow

- Likes Becky, AJ and Miz :anna


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Kenny:

*- Stone Cold fan
- TNA fan 
- Straya*

emerald-fire:

*- Must be getting excited for Wresltemania
- For a very particular match
- Wonder who he wants to win?*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Plays GTA V.

Fan of the Undertaker. 

Should know I expect him to face Angle at WM


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Angle vs Taker in 2019 :hmm

That probably will be the worst match on the show

Taker last 2 matches were the two worst WWE PPV/Special event matches of last year imo*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- It's crazy that in 2006 that Kurt Angle given the proposal to end Undertaker's streak but he refused.
- No one wanted to see Undertaker's streak end even Brock Lesnar
- I admit, as a BIG UNDERTAKER FAN, I wasn't high on the matches. Undertaker should retire and I am his BIGGEST FAN*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Taker should have retired after losing the streak

Or, at least, he should have retired after the match with Roman, that was the perfect sendoff

He is embarrasing himself for money at this point, and losing the respect he earned throughout the years*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- knows Taker is only in it for the money at this stage
- may know i love the Angle/Taker series in 2006 wens3
- may also know i'm going to watch some wrestling later. its 3am here, might just watch some 99/2000 nitro and fall asleep :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Why would you do a job and not be in my it for the money? It ain't a charity. 

Angle always said he'd have liked to have fought Taker at Mania. Could absolutely see it being him.

Nitro was hilarious. Not as hilarious as Thunder though.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Kenny:

*- Likes old-school wrestling.
- My apologies if I don't like some of your faves 
- Different folks with different strokes, eh?*

zrc:

*- Wonder how it felt if Angle did defeat Undertaker at WM22
- It's quite amazing that every wrestler never wanting to break Taker's streak including Triple H
- Finds Nitro hilarious and yeah, I do too. It's kind of like it's bad that is good kinda thing.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Swerves every quarter, sometimes multiple. Losses by DQ in no DQ matches. Titles changing hands twice a night. It was indeed funny.

My favourite was the world title tournament at the beginning of 2000, where folks that were eliminated were magically in the next rounds. :lmao

David Arquette was a great champion, he managed to hold onto it longer than most did. :lmao

I always had a soft spot for The Wall though, shame he asked for his release from WWF before he debuted. He was gonna be Taker's original stalker.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- i think i'm going to watch that one you referenced from 2000
- david arquette :lmao
- knows i plan on getting all Thunder soon (have already got all nitros)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

There's one match that baffled me in WWF at Unforgiven 2000. Rikishi vs Eddie Guerrero, Rikishi is DQ'd after attacking Chyna.. Why would that cause a DQ? 

Episodes of Thunder in 2000 used to give me a massive headache. I'd sit there thinking what the fuck had I just watched?

You could tell the commentary had just stopped giving a fuck too. Except Tony Schiavone who would just shout it was the greatest episode of WCW ever, every 5 minutes. Which in hindsight just added to the comedy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Finds late 90's WCW hilariously bad

I honestly don't remember much of it and I haven't rewatched any of it

I loved Goldberg and Sting back in the day, I even had a bootleg Goldberg T-shirt my aunt bought for me*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- WCW... :banderas

- Absolutely delightful.

- The greatest heel stable of all time:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Like the Dungeon of Doom
Which was a Hogan vanity project
They had the Yeti for God's sake


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Indeed they did. :mark

- Yeti > Hogan

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Likes the Dungeon of Doom

* Why am I not surprised?

* unch


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Yeah, I don't know any of the WCW women

I was too young

In fact I didn't know that some girls like Stacy or Torrie came from WCW until recently :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Kairi is off his favorites list again 

- Not surprising

- Posted 3 photos


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- She'll be back.

- Last spot will always change.

- Yeti needs some love. :fact


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Replaced Kairi in his favorites for the Yeti

* unch

* Still better than Mayu :fact


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Kairi will never go higher than the last spot

- Not surprising

- At least she's in your avatar

EDIT

BC

- Ninja'd me

- Knows Io > Mayu

- Wants Toni to be the next breakout star


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeti >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Io

- I've officially declared war on Io.

- Who's with me?!??!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Nobody's with you on that one

- Your war is going to get nipped in the bud

- Io is cool


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM










War against Io and her botched moonsaults

We need 4 more to form another Sinister Six

EMERALD

Thinks Io is cool :lauren

No surprise there

A fan of the Triumvirate of Evil*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Only Mordy is with me?

- Am I on the wrong side?

- :confused


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Posted jobber again :lauren

- Can you not?

- unch

EDIT

Phantom

- Is salty that his attempts to wage war on Io have been futile

- Wants me to shower my hatred on him

- I bear no hatred for the Phantom. Only peace and friendship


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Can we post Mayu?

- I like Mayu.

- Mayu is groovy.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Go ahead
We won't stop you
Or at least I won't


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*EMERALD

Never

Has a shitty list of favorite female wrestlers

His favorite male wrestlers are not too bad though

TOO MANY NINJAS

PHANTOM

Post Mayu

Post Kairi

Post MEW

VIRUS

Enabling Phantom

That would make Cobra angry

Dislike the Star Wars sequels*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :ban

- :thelist

- unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Looking forward to Mayu at the MSG show

Didn't posted MEW or Kairi :lauren

Actually replaced Kairi with the Yeti :bunk*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes jobbers :thelist

- Likes Nickelback :thelist

- Turned on Paige :thelist


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeti is my everything.

-









-









ef:

- Ninja.

- Stands by aige.

- And :bayley.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Replacing Kairi with the Yeti is sacrilege.

* Is teaming with Mordy so the attempted war on Io will fail.










* Kind of like Peyton's career, which can be classified as one big failure.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Liked the Yeti
Needs an intervention
Or shock treatment

Cobra:
Ninja
Hates on Peyton
I aint mad


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Shock Treatment!?

- I love Shock Treatment!!

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is not declaring war on Io. She's Mayu and Kairi's fwiend.

- Needs a permanent favorite! :mark

- VOTE!!!! Pick from the list:

Mayu
Magik
Kairi
Bull
Andre
Boris K.
Drac
Mothra
Heart
Debbie H.
Alice C.
Creech
Cab C.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Talking about old af tv shows again

Apparently disolved the anti Io movement before it started :lauren

Knows that Io and Kairi will be fucked on the main roster

Of those options choose Kairi*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Io's fine. She's just not my favorite.

- Kinda tired of pretending to hate her. She's talented... I just like Kairi and Mayu more.

- Voted.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* I'm voting for Kairi too.

* Knows that I still love Mayu.

* Thunder Rock forever.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Sig-less

Better sig-less than any of his sigs

Thinks Peyton's career is one big failure. Well, she is on the main roster, making good money and doing barely any work, where is Io?*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Io's in NXT right now, about to be in a title match at Takeover.

* Where's Peyton every week?

* In catering.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Love Japanese women
- And there wrestlers
- And into metal
- Brother*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Peace among dorks.

-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wants peace

I have no problem with you :shrug

Today I am just not in the mood of accepting people shitting on almost every thing I like*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- People all over the thread!

- Join hands!

- Start a love train, love train!


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- YATTA~~
- Loves animation
- Who doesn't?*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Animation is pretty boss.

- All about that Cardcaptor Sakura.

- Also digs that Sailor Moon.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

-is way too much into Doctor Strange

-in fact he votes him in the character vs character thread WAY too many times

-really likes them Japanese women, not that I can blame him


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Faults me for being an exuberant advocate for fiction's greatest character. :goaway

- Keeping the character thread alive. :anna

- Loves the '90s.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*90's were great

2000's were alright

2010's suck*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Every decade has something to offer.

- Jubilee and Asuka slanderer. :lauren

-


















Get him, Cobra!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Should know that today absolutely sucks

Should know that I find amusing people telling me that I only like jobbers when the only jobbers I like are the IIconics, unless that the people on my sig are jobbers and I haven't found out about it

Probably misses some of the old regulars like D, TFW and NO*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Why does today suck, Brother Mordy?

- I'm stealing zrc's bit.

- I'm sure the last point in his post is applicable to him.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know today sucks here too. 


We've got a plumbing issue in the bathroom that needs fixing asap, but because it's the late evening here we can't get a plumber out so it won't get fixed until tomorrow and even that is not guaranteed given that it's Sunday tomorrow.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Let's just say that nothing has gone as planned today

Well that and I am little sore because I carried a lot of weight yesterday when I was doing the groceries shopping, but I am just feelng the effects

And a moment ago my phone's screen stopped working for a few minutes, it is back to normal for now, but now I am worried that it stops working again for good, because that's just what I need, a broken phone and no money to replace it*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hope you get that worked out, man.

-Digs a lot of old-school rock. :becky

- Spectral figure.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Having a lousy day. Sorry.

- Hope this helps:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posted a photo of Peyton that is.. quite nice. 


Better than the stuff Mordy usually posts. 


Doesn't throw a hissy fit when he receives certain reps, unlike Mordy.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Sends good reps :anna 

- Owns a cricket bat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- Sends some pretty decent reps. :nice

- Doesn't hate Kate. roud


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Likes Miz :anna

- What about Maryse? :hmm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sends reps once in a blue moon.


Thinks Asian women are the bomb. 


Should know that Slavic women are the hottest.





emerald:

Ninja'd me.

Enjoyed the Orton/AJ segment from Smackdown, as did I.

Likes sports.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Loves traveling

- Appreciates my reps :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I think he got ninja'd.

- All about that Goldeneye.

- Doesn't get repped by Phantom. :fact

ef:

- Ninja'd me.

- Probably looking forward to 'Mania.

- Thinks Io is pretty boss.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Should know that I have that Peyton pic, but I don't post it because I try to post recent pics of her and that's from 2017

Should know that, while the Peyton pic was nice and all not even that cheers me up, I am not in a very "Peyton mood" right now, I just feel tired

According to him never gets ninja'd :fact*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Io > Mayu :fact

- CF & BL > A :fact

- Nolan's Batman > Burton's Batman :fact

EDIT

Mordy

- Drove some of the regulars away by spamming this thread. Won't admit it.

- Never forgets to use the hideous green text. Even when he's in a bad mood.

- Nostalgia's nemesis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Puts WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYY too much thought into his Peyton pics.

- Tired.

- Get some sleep. We'll probably be here when you wake up. :anna

ef:

- Ninja'd me.

- With a WOAT post. :lauren

- :goaway


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-At arms again with Mordy.

-Now at war with EF.

-Doesn't love Aerith.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Reacted exactly as I knew he would roud

- Likes Nightwish roud

- Probably thinks Stardom's Threedom > Team PCB :lauren

EDIT

StylesClash90

- Is excited for the same WM matches as I am

- Is also heavily interested in the Brock vs Seth match

- Happy that Little Miss Bliss is hosting


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I don't have to think of original material for you turkeys. :goaway

- Threedom >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> PCB

- Here's Yuffie:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has a typo in his post

- Typed > instead of <

- Who's Yuffie? She's cute.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

WF's biggest geek

Is proud of it 

Wants his girlfriend to dress up in weird costumes :lauren




emerald:


Again ninja'd me. :side:

Trying to bait Mordy. 

Knows it doesn't really work when he's in a mood.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Doesn't seem to like Kairi Sane 

- Knows Phantom is an unapologetic geek


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I think she's okay but I haven't seen enough to judge. :shrug


Should know I need something to rib Phantom over. 


Would enjoy seeing Charlotte squashing the IIconics again.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- It was awesome when she squashed them both back to back on the same episode and then went on to beat them up at ringside like the irrelevant jobbers they are

- Wants Sonya in the SmackDown Women's Title match at WM

- Likes Mandy too


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Charlotte hasn't won a match in 3 months (house shows included)

Yet she is on the Mania main event

And you wonder people calls her Nepotism Flair*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- They call her that because they lack imagination.

- Still tired.

- Sleep, my dear one.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- It's still real to him, dammit!

- Gets buried by zrc on a daily basis

- Watches NJP

EDIT

Phantom

- Phantom'd me out of nowhere

- Caught up to TWD?

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Says I make typos. :goaway

- True... but I usually fix 'em.

- Cruel.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows that Mordy needs to change his avatar. :lauren


Gives off weird vibes. 


Changed his avatar again. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*EMERALD

Thinks zrc buries me :nah2

How much can he know about womens wrestling when his current favorites are Nia Jax and Tamina?

If I can't be taken seriously because who I like, he is on the same boat than me

PHANTOM

Wants me to sleep

It's 7pm here, if I go to sleep I will wake up at midnight and be awake all night

I can't sleep before 11pm if I want to have a "decent" night of sleep

NOSTALGIA

Thinks my avi is giving weird vibes

Probably just to him, because that's the only thing he thinks about

Is awake at this hour for some reason*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- You can like whomever you want

- It's the spamming and other shit that you do. zrc likes his favourites, you are obsessed with yours and can't seem to not include them in 99% of your posts.

- And anyway, TamJax >>>>>>>>>>>>>> jobbers


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks Nia/Tamina are better than the Iiconics :lmao

Only memorable thing Nia has done in her career










I am actually not too mad about that though*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm still awake because I'm chatting to a girl, something you can never manage.


And well I had an energy drink earlier. 


Hey, today has been stressful.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- She was quite memorable in the Chamber when she squashed a couple of jobbers like flies

- Hideous green is his favorite color

- Will watch AEW for Omega

EDIT

Nostalgia

- Likes his daily dose of Monster

- Ribbing Mordy

- Had a stressful day


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

Are you chatting with a girl through internet or irl? Because I chat with girls all the time via internet

That's easy

Should know that I am considering a energy drink since I am so tired, but they taste so bad

EMERALD

Sure, seeing Nia and Tamina killing Liv and Sarah was fun

But there wasn't nothing really memorable about that match besides that it crowned the first women tag team champions in 30 years, match was kinda rubbish for the most part

Still thinks that I like green :eyeroll. At this point I only use it to annoy most of you*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Unless you change it, we're assuming it's your favorite color

- It's not an outrageous assumption either given your taste in other things

- Got ninja'd


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Online. It's even later in her country so I don't know why she's still up. :lmao


Probably doesn't have much variety of good energy drinks in Peru.


Coffee will work just as well though. :sip



emerald:


Ninja master today

Knows Mordy is obsessed with his favourites 

Must get tired of seeing all of Mordy's posts about Becky in the WWE section


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Coffee doesnt help me stay awake, I've tried

The girl is probably bored, needy and lonely and needed someone to talk to, take advantage of that :book

Actually time proove me right about Becky/Charlotte/Ronda storyline, they are just not good/interesting enough to keep the heat and now they are probably the 3rd most important match at Mania, behind the Kofi match and the Batista match*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I am. :beckylol 


Should know I think this Kofi storyline is absolutely stupid. 


Thinks I only think about one thing. Is wrong.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Kofi storyline is not the best, but the guy is over :shrug

Better than Becky literally imitating Austin and his 3:16 promo fpalm

Thinks about 2 things... I wonder what they are*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nonsense.

- Hogwash.

- unch


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I think she fell asleep, she's not responding anymore. So now I'm stuck talking to... you two. :side: 


Doesn't make the same tired old jokes.


But makes a bunch of odd ones.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm great and you know it.

- Serves as Phantom of the Opera to a million internet girls. :lauren

- Will have a new Christine in a week.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well she is an attractive girl. :shrug


While the Phantom isn't. 


Which makes me think now I should just go to sleep. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm very attractive. 

- Go to sleep. I'm only killing time. I have nothing you need to read.

- I'm about to post Doctor Strange comic pages. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is an attractive Phantom

Cuter than Casper

No wonder he got a girlfriend*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

So attractive he hides his face in photos. :hayden3


Should know I'm watching a YouTube video right now. 


Knows I'll feel like shit tomorrow.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









- :O

TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:hmm

:lauren

:eyeroll


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









- :O TO BE CONTINUED!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posted Dr Strange comics

It's something about Clea

I didn't read*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's from Defenders #53.

-









- :clap THE END :clap


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*My bad

I still didn't read

Clea won*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom Stranger...

- ...or Doctor Strange?

- :hmm


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Thinking of changing username?

- I have a suggestion

- PhantomoftheRing :mark :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom Stranger wins.

-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Killed this thread.

- Good.

- Phantom Stranger was worth it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No it wasn't.

Happy to kill the thread.

Has some musical skeletons in his sig.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

More like everyone went to sleep

ZRC is probably about to wake up though

It's 11pm here, so I can finally attempt to sleep, so sweet dream to all of you lovely weirdos... except the ones who shit on my faves, hope you have nightmares of Peyton unifying the RAW, SD and NXT womens titles

TYRION

Recurring guest star here

Jive ninja

Thinks a Lacey/Asuka match at Mania would be the worst thing they could ever do to Asuka*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- At least it wasn't some dreadful Doctor Fate nonsense.

- Sporting a spiffy new Thanos avi.

- Looking forward to Endgame.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Because the universe is against me.

- Not sure if he wants me to have dreams or nightmares...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't know that Doctor Fate nonsense is the best nonsense.

Should know I just finished my sixth viewing of Infinity War.

Should know I'm intermittently watching a 3 hour video about End Game theories.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Only six?

- Any good theories? 

- Will watch Shazam?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've watched it once, and once was enough.

Is Shazam DC?

Probably wouldn't have watched that all female LXG reboot.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I meant the new DC movie.

- But I didn't want to specify.

- Your post is the reason why. :anna


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't think you realize how much I have to like a movie to see it six times. I'm not one of these people who watches movies 30-40-50 times, it just doesn't happen. I don't do the same with tv shows, either, or video games, or whatever else I watch. I consume it, if I really love it, I'll consume it a bit more, and then I'll shelf it. Individual scenes I'll watch endlessly, but the whole movie? Forget it. Let's keep in mind Infinity War has been out for less than a year, at that. There will be many more viewings in the future, at some point. This sixth viewing was also an intermittent viewing, spread across a few weeks, because I had so much else to do.

I don't know, I'm sure there have been but there's so many of them that I can't remember everything that's been said. I know there's a really stupid theory floating around that Thanos isn't in the movie, because he's not in the marketing, despite "Thanos will return" right at the end of Infinity War. I'm enjoying the video, though.

Yes, I'm watching Shazam!. Why wouldn't I? The only comic book movie I've missed in recent years has been Fantastic Four, and that's only because I wanted the box office to bomb so they'd go back to Marvel, which is a wish I was granted. And after the fact, it's so bad I can't drag myself through the pain of watching it. I also don't have any plans to see New Mutants. Everything else I'll see.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Of course the one you're planning to skip is the Magik one. :bunk :goaway

- Thanos will indeed return.

- Fan4stic is pure misery. You ain't missing much.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I didn't even know Magik was in the New Mutants, so that logic doesn't really work. I'm not seeing it because it's a horror movie and I hate horror. If she was in Dark Phoenix, I'd still see it.

Also, the last I heard of it, it's not even in theaters anymore. It might go to a streaming service, which shows you how much the studio doesn't care about it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah...

- It's practically a running gag here.

- I want a theatrical Magik horror film.... :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I mean I expect it to be released eventually. Its already filmed and what not. 

But I always thought New Mutants would be shelved like Gambit, Kitty, Multiple Man, X-Force & Alpha Flight.

Fox really should've sat down and planned like Disney did with the MCU, from the beginning. Yes I know back then it was pretty much movie to movie, however X-Men was a strong brand and they would've expected at least a trilogy from it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Besides Batman and Superman there weren't any succesful superhero franchises back 8n the 2000

And while popular the X men are not in the league of those two

So I get why they didn't plan ahead*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Can't be bothered with you today.

Somebody else post.

unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm someone else! 

- Should know that I know I will see Magik and Friends at some point, but I don't think I'm getting the spectacular night at the theater I wanted. :sadbecky

- We're those losers who still love to see movies in the cinema.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I go to the movies 2 or 3 times a year

Like in any place, going to the cinema has become rather expensive

Endgame will probably be the next movie I will see on the theaters
*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - I'm someone else!
> 
> - Should know that I know I will see Magik and Friends at some point, but I don't think I'm getting the spectacular night at the theater I wanted. :sadbecky
> 
> - We're those losers who still love to see movies in the cinema.




I don't go to the cinema anymore.

Except X-films, seen every one at the cinema. 

Days of me paying more than it would cost on DVD are long gone.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I always find funny how overpriced the pop corn is

Like here, a bucket of pop corn in the cinema is like 5-8 dollars, when I can make the same amount of popcorn for less than 1

The popcorn is more expensive than the actual ticket to the movie :lmao*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got rid of his avatar.

Took my advice. :cool2

Knows cinema food prices are ridiculous.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Dislikes most things.

- Dislikes me. 

- Likes the Temps. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Has some blurry thing in his avatar. 

It probably has slapnuts.

Good evening Nostalgia.


Phantom
Turtled me.
But I respect him so he gets an edit.
:beckyhi


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

I needed a break, I probably will put my sig/avi back on today or in these days, it looks kinda empty

I stopped buying food in the cinema years ago

Sometimes I sneak some food I buy outside, but I usually watch the movie and then I go buy something to eat after it :lol

PHANTOM

Ninja

Goes to the movies

One of his favorites activities

ZRC

Wants me to stop

Not sure what does he want me to stop :ciampa

Usually ignres me*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Harry Potter or Doctor Strange?

-









-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posted Strange vs Harry Potter
Strange is winner
And he ain't overrated


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Damn skippy.

- Have a Power Girl.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Potter>>>>>>> Strange

















*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I BANISH THEE!!!!!!

-









- unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I actually read that comic book

Hulk kicking ass and making the Illuminati his bitches :banderas

I loved that event, the ending sucked though*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- :beckyhi

- Stamping his authority on this thread

- It's Sunday. TWD time :mark :mark

EDIT

Mordy

- Got rid of his avatar roud

- Got rid of his sig roud

- Green text is next :fingerscrossed


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I did too
Wish someone would mess up Barry Allen the same way
He earned it

EF:
Green Ninja
Becky says hi
Watches The Walking Dead


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Apparently wants to see Barry kicking ass

I wouldn't mind, Flash always have been one of my favorite superheroes

And he is kinda underrated*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I hated the Illuminati nonsense. 

- That panel is cool, tho.

- Seriously, the Illuminati can :goaway.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*My brother hated the Illuminati as well

Cap joining them after everything that happened was :lauren

I wish Hulk would killed one of them during World War Hulk, or at least destroy them to the point that they could be out of action for a long time, but at the end of the day nothing really happened*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* I'm just here to post Kairi.

*

















* Bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

- Illuminati should be retconned out of existence.

- Those characters deserve better than the ignominy of being associated with that group.

- Another example of Marvel's egregious misuse of Strange. :goaway

Black Cobra:

- Ninja'd me.

- Only here for Kairi.

- Meiko Kaji fan/new favorite poster. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Turning this thread into a Kairi appreciation thread

- Post some Lilly later too

- :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Actually, Cobra did that.

- I was trying to turn this into the "Bitch About Marvel's Illuminati" thread.

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I didn't read no illuminati shit. 

unch

Can't be bothered.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Less bitching about Marvel, more Kairi!

*









*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Good.

- It's for the best.

- Everyone looks worse after the Illuminati garbage. Stick to classic X-Men. Chris Claremont is your friend.

Cobra:

- Wise.

-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows BC is a bigger Kairi fan than he is

- Likes Nikki Cross

- Has a GIF for every situation


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Why do we always have to do the "___________ is a bigger ______________ fan than you" nonsense? Seems unnecessary. We're both fans. That's enough. 

-Likes pitting users against each other. :goaway

- Bigger Lilly fan than I will ever be.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Phantom's getting serious

- I was just messing around and referring to you taking her off your favorites list

- Have some :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Knows that EF is always baiting people into conflict

Knows that Kairi spam is good spam :anna

More Kairi*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm never serious.

- Especially not here.

- I am delighted, tho.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Wants more Kairi.

- What's the Magik word? :hmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Peyton :grin2:

More Kairi spam?

I am still tired :lauren*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckylol

- Yes, Kairi spam is good 

- Is finally able to tell the difference between good spam and bad spam


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Cheese spam is also good spam :anna. Good spam


























Bad Spam


























GOAT spam


























*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yes.

- No.

- unch


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

What a surprise the green twat posted more Skippy shit.

I'm out.

unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodbye.

- Take care.

- unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Lazy post

:goaway

unch*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ruined the thread. :goaway


Should know I'll continue the trend and post things you don't like.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Thread is now ruined.

* Save the Kairi pics, burn the rest.

*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Does that mean burn the Becky, Charlotte and Io pics too?

Because I am more than ok with that

I had to run an antivirus before posting them*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Save this thread.

- With Kairi.

- And Heart. Maybe some Shirley Manson.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Emergency thread revival!

*










*











Mordecay said:


> *Does that mean burn the Becky, Charlotte and Io pics too?
> 
> Because I am more than ok with that
> 
> I had to run an antivirus before posting them*


Don't worry any virus you get would hop right back out of your computer as soon as it saw your collection of Peyton pics. I wouldn't want to live in there either.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Didn't bother to let whatever you posted load.

That's how little I care for more Kairi Krap.

Think I'm gonna do a Fourth Wall and spend less time around here. I've exhausted anything I can say to any of you. Its just plate spinning the same shit every day. 

Peace.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Didn't bother to let whatever you posted load.
> 
> That's how little I care for more Kairi Krap.
> 
> ...


- If you mean it, have a GHOUL one.

- If you ever want to post meaningless nonsense with us, we'll be here. :anna

-









-









-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> *Apparently wants to see Barry kicking ass
> 
> I wouldn't mind, Flash always have been one of my favorite superheroes
> 
> And he is kinda underrated*


No, I wanted someone to kick his ass. Fuck Flashpoint

Victoria
And X-Men
and stuff


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Always stuff.

- Oh, the stuff.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*This thread is meeting its end, with s many regulars leaving

It was meant to happen, given that it is usualy the same people posting the same stuff every day

It was fun while it lasted though*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Honestly, I'm thinking about leaving.

- This was meant to relax me and give my hands something to do while I work on other things...

- ...but it has become too distracting. I like you guys too much!

This might be the end... or perhaps just the end of daily interactions.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-Goodbye, so soon
And isn't this a crime?
We know by now that time knows how to fly
So here's goodbye, so soon
You'll find your separate way
With time so short, I'll say so long
And go, so soon
Goodbye
You followed me, I followed you
We were like each other's shadows for a while
Now as you see, this game is through
So although it hurts, I'll try to smile
As I say goodbye so soon
And isn't this a crime?
We know by now that time knows how to fly
So here's goodbye, so soon
You'll find your separate way
With time so short I'll say so long
And go, so soon
Goodbye

-









-









Love you guys. Stay groovy.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

State of this thread now


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

States the state of the thread
Is right
Has a weird Alex Jones sig


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks this thread is a dumpster fire

Has been posting in the Celebrity thread

Wants to see Barry Allen getting his ass kicked after what happened in Flashpoint*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So everybody's leaving...

I guess that's the end of this section.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Is excited that Erron Black is part of the MK11 roster
- Dreams of Asuka
- Knows the US title means nothing today.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Today? As if it meant anything in the past?


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

asuka fan

dedicated

makes great posts


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Also an Asuka fan 


Probably born in 89


Enjoys the Rants section


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Also likes Asuka

- Spends more time in the Games section than in any other section

- Has no sig currently


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not a flounce who feels the need to tell the forum when he's leaving. 


Should know if people want to take a break from the forum or leave they should quietly do it, they don't need to announce it and draw attention to themselves. 


Is correct about me not having a sig currently, but I was thinking of using this:











:cool2


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- It's a cool sig :cool2

- Knows Mordy killed this thread

- Started watching wrestling in 2003


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Showcasing my love for mountains and beautiful women. :cool2


Last repped me a photo of a girl I don't even know, but she is nice. :anna


Is hyped for Randy Orton vs AJ Styles at WrestleMania.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Look at how tragic this thread is now. Not even one page since 10 PM last night.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Look at how tragic this thread is now. Not even one page since 10 PM last night.




















Better?


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

I just found out there's a huge ass list of smileys and came cross this: :bosque


Could someone please tell me what the heck is Vicente doing here?

Isn't this supposed to be an American site? Didn't know you yankees followed soccer, at least not enough to know about him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How are those two talentless, unentertaining geeks supposed to make anything better?

I don't even know how I'm going to do this thread if it devolves into shit like this.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How are those two talentless, unentertaining geeks supposed to make anything better?
> 
> I don't even know how I'm going to do this thread if it devolves into shit like this.


You'd hit it though.

Bryan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Did you really ask me that about Daniel Bryan? :argh: I don't play on that team. Even if I did, no.

Becky.....eh.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Did you really ask me that about Daniel Bryan? :argh: I don't play on that team. Even if I did, no.
> 
> Becky.....eh.


Yeah I know I'm just fucking with you. I'm bored.

If you're a maybe on Becky you've got hella high standards.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wouldn't say no, but I don't see a ton of appeal. Sorry. :shrug

Maybe my low opinion of her skills as a performer affects me in ways I don't think about. Who knows.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How are those two talentless, unentertaining geeks supposed to make anything better?
> 
> I don't even know how I'm going to do this thread if it devolves into shit like this.


I only posted one person, and the talentless part is debatable (though the dude has quite a few detractors over here who consider him a hack riding on Aragones coattails)

Asuka fan

Also Maiden and ASoIaF fan, thus a person of culture in my book.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wasn't even referring to your post. I have no idea who that soccer manager is. I was talking about Bryan and Becky.

Fan of ASOIAF.

And Iron Maiden.

And is from Spain.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Aaah.. sorry, my bad. Still, those two talentless? One thing is not liking them, but to call them talentless seems quite the stretch to me. Also, I always find it weird whenever I see someone who likes Asuka or Bryan but doesn't like the other one, given some of their in ring similarities.

Likes Marvel, at least the MCU.

Likes Mortal kombat (I haven't played one since Armageddon. fortunately, MK 11 coming to Switch will put an end to that)


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I wouldn't say no, but I don't see a ton of appeal. Sorry. :shrug
> 
> Maybe my low opinion of her skills as a performer affects me in ways I don't think about. Who knows.


Perhaps. She's got a pretty face and a great ass. The lack of tits knocks her down a few points though. My standards aren't crazy high, I'd wreck Paige, and she looks like a platypus. I still wouldn't go near Ronda/Charlotte/Bayley/Sasha etc though.

Reviving this thread by objectifying women

:vince3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Perhaps. She's got a pretty face and a great ass. The lack of tits knocks her down a few points though. My standards aren't crazy high, I'd wreck Paige, and she looks like a platypus. I still wouldn't go near Ronda/Charlotte/Bayley/Sasha etc though.


Go ahead and wreck Paige. Just don't say I didn't warn you when your dick turns green and falls off.

Charlotte, Bayley and Sasha are hard no's, but I don't see a problem with Ronda, other than her attitude. And when WWE puts make up on her eyes, but not under normal circumstances.



HugoCortez said:


> Aaah.. sorry, my bad. Still, those two talentless? One thing is not liking them, but to call them talentless seems quite the stretch to me. Also, I always find it weird whenever I see someone who likes Asuka or Bryan but doesn't like the other one, given some of their in ring similarities.


Bryan has in ring talent, or he at least had it, I don't know if he still does because I've only seen his Chamber performance against Kofi recently and didn't think much of it, but he has no value as an entertainer whatsoever. Becky has no entertainment value and limited in ring appeal at best. I don't mean they're literally talentless, but they're not very good at their job, specifically the aspect I care the most about.

Bryan and Asuka may share a similar wrestling style, but they have nothing else in common. Asuka is incredibly charismatic, colorful, communicates better than anybody I've ever seen with facial expressions and body language, to the point where she makes her comprehension of English irrelevant, and her promos may not be good but she has an excuse, and even then, her broken English is charming and fun to listen to.

Bryans promos are terrible. Babyface, heel, it doesn't matter, I hate listening to him. His whole heel schtick is exactly like Dolph Ziggler, just scream at the top of your lungs because "that's what bad guys do". There's no nuance or subtlety whatsoever. If he'd ever listened to Jake Roberts talk about how he wouldn't raise his voice because it made other people pay attention to what he was saying intentely, he'd know that. His gimmick is absolutely ass, and I know the gimmick has nothing to do with his talent, but it's an instant turn off and not in a "oh, you don't like him so he's doing his job as a heel" way and more in a "I'm not going to watch this shit" way. "The New Daniel Bryan" has completely tanked his popularity and now he's in the position where he's the cold champion against a hot babyface, whereas he at least used to be the hot babyface, which suited him. The fact that that happened is a testament to the flukiness of the way he got over in the first place. The man himself has said that he's not charismatic and doesn't understand why anyone likes him. There's nothing to get attached to. 

They're completely different, except that they both kick and do submission holds. Those are the only similarities. By that token, you might as well say that Becky Lynch and Sami Zayn are similar because they're both gingers.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bryan and Asuka may share a similar wrestling style, but they have nothing else in common. Asuka is incredibly charismatic, colorful, communicates better than anybody I've ever seen with facial expressions and body language, to the point where she makes her comprehension of English irrelevant, and her promos may not be good but she has an excuse, and even then, her broken English is charming and fun to listen to.


Ok, I kinda get your point here.





Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bryans promos are terrible. Babyface, heel, it doesn't matter, I hate listening to him. His whole heel schtick is exactly like Dolph Ziggler, just scream at the top of your lungs because "that's what bad guys do". There's no nuance or subtlety whatsoever.


In all fairness to Dolph and Bryan, the whole "_screaming at the top of your lungs because that's what heels do_" cliché thing is something that almost everyone does because Flair, Piper, Savage and Hogan did it, and since they are regarded as the be all end all of mic workers (especially the first two) there's now this mindset that if you don't promo like them, then you are a poor promo.




Tyrion Lannister said:


> If he'd ever listened to Jake Roberts talk about how he wouldn't raise his voice because it made other people pay attention to what he was saying intentely



Jake Roberts, the Roose Bolton of Wrestling. About the Sami Zayn thing, I've seen people compare him with Becky, so...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> Is not a flounce who feels the need to tell the forum when he's leaving.
> 
> 
> Should know if people want to take a break from the forum or leave they should quietly do it, they don't need to announce it and draw attention to themselves.


You were expecting me NOT to make an ass of myself? You haven't been paying attention.

P.S. The pic is lovely. You should totally use it. :anna

- Apologies for the histrionics. 


- Should know that moderation is something I ought to practice. I'm thinking maybe just an hour or two a day. Or every other day. 

- Knows that my staying away lasted as long as a comic book death.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Don't pay attention to Nostalgia, it is just his way to say that he misses us

Should know that this is my first post here today :anna

People realizing that you and me are the draws of the thread :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that NO was right... for once.

- Man, what a scary half-day that was.

- Still green. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

HugoCortez said:


> Ok, I kinda get your point here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sorry. I owe you three things.

- Pleasant presence in the Asuka thread.

- Posted a picture of himself. 

- Football fan.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Should know that I have 10 more episodes to finish the original Cardcaptor Sakura
- Understands this show's epicness.
- Should know that the fantasy & games section is the best section on WF*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Damn skippy.

-









- Will watch the sequel series?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Good old Phantom

- King of this thread

- Is going nowhere


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Changed his favorites

None of us are his favorites anymore :sadbecky

My brother drew some Sakura Cards when were younger, they were very good :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Incorrect.

- You'll never know when I will leave.

- It will be a lovely surprise.

Mordy:

- Worst ninja. :goaway

- A ninja will never be my favorite.

- Pirates for life.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Definitely
- I swear, Anime or Japanese, in general, can create the most powerful romantic moments ever. Episode 57, so far, is the best episode on Cardcaptor Sakura 
- Wonder if he ever cried watching Anime.*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Seems to only post here and a few other threads
- Has an anime I don't know in his sig & av
- I know nothing about anime except for Pokemon lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- ...

- 




-









AG:

- Ninja'd me.

- Happy that Roman is back.

- Lovely poster. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I have cried watching animes, like when Pikachu almost leaves Ash

Most recently, watching Digimon Tri, when Patamon gets the virus and Takeru had to let him go, I fucking sobbed with shit

Patamon was my favorite digimon growing up, I even had a Patamon figure that also transformed into Angelmon*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I fixed my video! :mark

- Talking about Digimon and Pokemon. :lauren

- Watch Sailor Moon like an adult.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Sailor Moon :goaway

Doesn't watch Digimon :goaway

I haven't watched Pokemon since Brock left, series turned into shit after that*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Phantom said:


> You were expecting me NOT to make an ass of myself? You haven't been paying attention.
> 
> P.S. The pic is lovely. You should totally use it. :anna
> 
> ...


You better not god damn leave us again.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I promise nothing.

- Not here for the anime talk.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*People starting to ignore me here

Time to go to sleep

zrc may appear too if he hasn't completely quitted, so he will be happy to see me gone*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodnight. Sweet dreams.

-




- All is as it should be.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves clowns
- And emoticons 
- Loves to do the skeleton dance*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This is now the Official Sailor Moon Appreciation Thread.

-









- Dig.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Also wants Asuka to retain the Smackdown Women's title at Wrestlemania 35 :drose
- Also values Ruby Riott highly enough as an overall talent 
- Also believes that Kairi Sane is a great female wrestler


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Created not one, but TWO ratings threads today

- Is looking forward to WM

- Probably expecting SmackDown to be better than Raw was


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Thinks that Scottish cretin should've won the Rumble. 

I can't take anyone seriously who lost matches to a midget dressed as a bull. 

I don't care what he did to improve. Just looks like the thicker version of the Chosen One to me.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I have successfully revived your failing thread. 

You're all welcome. 

Also Tyrion, Bryan is great on interviews, even BIG Davey Meltz gave him best on interviews. Also, "limited" Becky Lynch won WWE match of the year by various outlets & dragged way better matches out of Alexa Bliss & Carmella than "GOAT" Asuka managed to. "Needs to be carried" though amirite

Guy above me
- Likes women wrestling
- Gay
- that's all I can think of. 

Bye.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*It is not hard to revive this thread though

Take the stipulations away from Becky and she is an average wrestler with matches that are not so memorable

Agree that Bryan is a great promo though, not sure if the best, Joe is better imo*


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

She can't win then, if she has great singles match with someone like Charlotte or Asuka, you'll say she was carried. If she has a great gimmick match with someone like Bliss or Nia you'll say it's the stipulation. There's literally nothing she can do to prove herself there. The vast majority of her PPV matches have been good. She's only been pushed enough to have "memorable" matches in the last 6 months, and she's had 2, soon to be 3 most likely. My point was she got far better matches out of Alexa Bliss & Carmella than Asuka did, despite one being "limited" & the other being the "GOAT"


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wouldn't put too much stock into what the green one says. 

If it doesn't have Peyton in. He thinks it sucks. 

Just the way he rolls.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I praised both the last woman standing and the TLC match, I also praised the Charlotte/Ronda and Charlotte/Asuka and both Nia/Ronda matches, most recently the Ronda/Sasha match. Hell, Satomura/Martinez was one of my favorite WWE matches of last year, neither of those matches had Peyton in it

Just because you are not on the PPV/WWE threads doesn't mean I haven't praised other women matches

It's not my fault that Becky can't have a memorable match without stipulations since 2015 :shrug*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wrote something.

I'm not reading it. 

He's so full of shit, if he took an enema he'd disappear without a trace.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*When he loses an argument he always puts "I didn't read"

That claims that he never loses an argument :beckylol

Thinks his opinion about womens wrestling is more valuable than mine despite liking Nia and Tamina :hmm*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't lose arguments.

Cause I never start any. 

You just aren't worth the effort.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> *I praised both the last woman standing and the TLC match, I also praised the Charlotte/Ronda and Charlotte/Asuka and both Nia/Ronda matches, most recently the Ronda/Sasha match. Hell, Satomura/Martinez was one of my favorite WWE matches of last year, neither of those matches had Peyton in it
> 
> Just because you are not on the PPV/WWE threads doesn't mean I haven't praised other women matches
> 
> It's not my fault that Becky can't have a memorable match without stipulations since 2015 <img src="https://i.imgur.com/VqmkupW.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Shrug" class="inlineimg" />*


How many opportunities has she had to have a memorable non stip match though? She's not had a nonstop push like Charlotte & Ronda, she didn't have a long NXT title run like Sasha, Bayley or Asuka. I'm not even saying she's an amazing worker, I think she's good with the potential to have great matches. "Limited" & "average" are harsh. Since her push she's had 3 no stip PPV matches, the angle advancement with Charlotte at Fastlane which barely qualifies as a match, HIAC with Charlotte which was about 8 minutes & a really good match with Asuka at the Rumble, which she overshadowed herself later in the night. It's not a large pool to choose from.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Also, "limited" Becky Lynch won WWE match of the year by various outlets & dragged way better matches out of Alexa Bliss & Carmella than "GOAT" Asuka managed to. "Needs to be carried" though amirite


I get your point,but you should watch out before applying that ABC logic, cause if you were to be fair and appply it to alll cases, then you'd come some funny conclussions. for example, people forget about this because they cut the feud short, but Charlotte vs Carmella at backslash was a perfectly normal match yet it sucked as much as the MITB with Asuka. IMO, Asuka/Becky at RR was better than the occasional spotfest that was Asuka/Charlotte at WM, so I guess Becky is indeed the superior one out of the three (even though I gotta say, I prefer her in ring to Charlotte). Also, if we continue with that logic: Nikki bella supposedly got a better ranked match out of Carmella than Charlotte, Asuka and Becky did, so I guess she is the superior wrestler out of the four of them? 





SayWhatAgain! said:


> the angle advancement with Charlotte at Fastlane which barely qualifies as a match


Again, if we are going to apply that logic to a match to dismiss its bad quality, then we should apply it to all of the other matches. The ER match could barely be considered a match, since it was a 5 minute mess consisting of people looking at the cage where Ellsworth was each 6 seconds. 


Anyway, I think Becky is severely underrrated in the ring, but please, don't go around swallowing up that false Ric Flair and Shawn Michaels narrative that if you are good, you can magically make any opponent look good regardless of preparation, booking or chemistry. Also, aren't those rankings from WON? This is funny, in almost all sites I've been, people are always dismissing their star rankings yet that doesn't prevent them from using it as a measuring stick.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I wasn't criticising Asuka in the ring, I think she's awesome in the ring & clearly better then Becky. I used Asuka as an example because the person I was first referencing regularly calls her the GOAT & called Becky limited, despite Becky having better matches with the majority of Asuka's main roster opponents than Asuka did. Becky is definitely underrated in the ring. Every time she has a good match people seem to give all of the credit to her opponent. After the Becky/Asuka match at Royal Rumble someone on this board was saying "this is proof Asuka can drag a great match out of anyone" I must have missed those great matches she had with Carmella, Nia, Alexa & Mandy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Asuka and Nia have always had good chemistry.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No longer my fwiend.

- So sad.

- :sadbecky


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

zrc said:


> Asuka and Nia have always had good chemistry.


Yeah I was being harsh there from what I remember it wasn't that bad.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- They've had some decent matches together.

- Unlike a lot of people here, I don't think Nia is the literal worst.

- Nia has had her moments.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I wasn't criticising Asuka in the ring, I think she's awesome in the ring & clearly better then Becky. I used Asuka as an example because the person I was first referencing regularly calls her the GOAT & called Becky limited, despite Becky having better matches with the majority of Asuka's main roster opponents than Asuka did.


Well, Becky has had more time and matches to get acquainted with those main roster wrestlers (she had a hellton of matches against Alexa and Carmella during 2016-2017). And it's not as if she's had better matches with all of them .ie: Nia.







SayWhatAgain! said:


> I must have missed those great matches she had with Carmella, *Nia*, Alexa & Mandy


She actually had a very decent match with Nia. In fact, it's considered one of her best matches alongside the ones with Ronda (which had the advantage of having been heavily prerehearshed) and Sasha. In fact, Nia works well with fast small striker types like Asuka. As to the other three: it's funny, but one user in the Asuka thread argued that since Asuka is a striker, pairing her with unphysical workers such as Carmella & co only serves to expose them and make them come out of the feud looking worse, since, you know, Asuka is technically applying her strikes and selling her opponents' offense just fine, while theirs come across as utter shit by comparison, which kind of neuters the whole suspension of disbelief. Then you gotta add that Asuka barely wrestles with them outside of those feuds (or during them for that matter, just take a look at the ER build) So it's hilarious how Vince does nothing but insist on having her feud with that type of wrestler who just don't gel in ring (but then again, Vince doesn't care about match quality if it doesn't pertain Charlotte).


And anyway, sometimes it doesn't even matter if the two wrestlers are good workers, because they can still have a bad match (Becky/Charlotte at Fastlane)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Having conversations.

- Isn't playing the game right.

- Which is how this thread works now.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tbh all the women have their moments with others.

If all the cogs spin correctly then they're all at least watchable. Once saw a Nia/Dana match on Superstars that was beyond anything I thought those two would be capable of together. 

When it comes to "work rate", I don't think about it much as all of them have like ten moves that will occur every time they compete. None of them are particularly inventive in the ring, but that's the WWE style for you.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Having conversations.
> 
> - Isn't playing the game right.
> 
> - Which is how this thread works now.


I revived your thread

THANK ME.

AND BE GRATEFUL.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You did nothing.

- Sit down, boy.

- That sig. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Admitted I was right.

Knows moderation is key.

Would be missed if he did actually leave, unlike Mordy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I just love a bit of melodrama.

- Actually has a sig now.

- It's nice. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Knows that people would still talk about me even if I am gone

Knows that this thread can't be killed

At least not while a couple of regulars are still around*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Knows that I just love a bit of melodrama.
> 
> - Actually has a sig now.
> 
> - It's nice. :anna


Who doesn't.

I can't see it. 

unch
.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ignored Mordy.

- Same as it ever was.

- unch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Still rocking the groovy sig roud

- Changed his favorites list

- :asuka still remains


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Have to have at least one wrestler.

- Of course it had to be :asuka.

- Should know that I might just keep this sig.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Keep it. It's cool :cool2

- Never had The Miz in his favourites list :sadbecky

- Likes magic tricks


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Used the Nostalgia smiley. :cool2


Would be fine with Corbin facing Angle at WrestleMania. :bunk 


Patiently waiting for the day when WWE will do something meaningful with Elias.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has a person on his sig

I would be tempted to push her off that balcony

The landscape looks good though*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No wonder he has been single for 10 years. :bunk



Should know I wasn't very creative and ripped the photo off a FB group I'm part of, cropped and edited it. 



But it's very fitting for me because the photo was taken in Slovenia and I lived there for 8 months and I love that country.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Would contemplate murder. 

- Horrible human. :goaway

- Here's Honey West:










NO:

- Ninja.

- Traveller.

- Goodbye. Here's Honey West:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I have killed over 100 rats in my lifetime, some of them with a brick, so murder is not unknown to me. Sometimes the poison or the traps weren't enough to kill them

We had an invasion of rats on my neighborhood a couple of years ago when one of sewers collapsed

There were days where I killed like 7-8 rats a day*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- What a badass.

- unch

- Post Anne Francis and/or Honey West. Bye.

(SERIOUS NOTE: Sorry you have to deal with that.)


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Emm, I actually always post three paragraphs, so I'm following the rules, I think.

Btw, talking about underrated: Nia may be overrated by management, but she is actually underrated by the fans when compared to the usual Vince endorsed eye candies.

At least she's had genuinelly decent or good matches when under the right conditions where you can actually enjoy her performances, unlike with Carmella, who simply has had varying degrees of suckiness (her best match may suck less than her worst ones, but it's still a pretty bad one)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Pretty sure I've never spoken with them. So here are 3 really generic things. :lauren

- Helping keep this thread alive whilst I'm gone. :anna

- Me walking in and reading through the previous pages:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- :becky

- :becky2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*His weekly appearence

Knows that this thread has been a bit of a mess lately

Probably surprised at my lack of sig/avi*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Probably won't edit his post :rude 

- Slayed rats


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Can get a custom usertitle now even though he's not Premium. :bjpenn

- Should take advantage of that. Have Charlynch or something. :beckylol

- Should know I went to Therapy this week. It was interesting. Nice to talk about my problems.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Misses Peyton on my sig/avi. She will return eventually :anna

Blame her, she ain't posting new stuff these days

She is mostly posting Dillinger stuff these days :lauren*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Ignoring me :sadbecky

- Must've taken all those ribs personally :beckylol

- Thought Raw was bad last night


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows Peyton should post more of herself and not her average boyfriend. :lauren

- Should know Tye is more better looking than me, I'm just a jealous guy. :beckylol

- Should use some classic Peyton for his avatar. You can never go wrong.










emerald:

- Should know RAW was awful. I enjoyed it the other week, but as soon as I saw they announced Corbin as Kurt's opponent I was like "Yep, shitty week."

- Probably not that annoyed as most people, as you don't mind Corbin, right?

- Has a lot of matches that interest him at WrestleMania, but mostly that Styles vs. Orton match. :banderas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I got a custom usertitle :anna

- Thanks for letting me know about that :becky2

- Last thing he drank was water


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Keeping him updated. :anna

- Should know it was actually Coffee. I've been a bad boy today, but it's been a long day. :lauren I have been drinking more water though. So there is that.

- Knows it should just be WrestleMania already as weekly TV is B-O-R-I-N-G.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Legit have to go after this:

- Should know that the Great 3 Things Crisis lasted for about a day. This thread is all about overreaction. roud

- Hope therapy is going well. It has helped many of my dearest friends.

- Keep us posted. If you ever want real-talk with the Phantom, shoot me a DM.


Post Anne Francis/Honey West. Bye-bye.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Thought of me when he heard the Randy vs AJ match announcement roud

- Thinks Cena will be Angle's opponent at WM

- Not a fan of Charlotte :sadbecky

EDIT

Phantom

- Phantom's always there to lend an ear roud 

- Is probably busy right now

- Take care of business and stay groovy :dance


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It should be Ziggler/Angle. Give Ziggler a singles match at WrestleMania finally after being in the company 15 years.


Has a new user title. 


Probably thinks Mordy's profile looks better without all the Peyton.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't like Corbin

- Knows it would be tragic if WWE don't give Elias a belt this year

- Loves Slovenia


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows most of this forum and the internet hates Corbin. Crowds too. :beckylol

- Should know I don't mind him, probably because I don't watch RAW every single week. But god, if they actually go through with him being Kurt's opponent at WrestleMania. God, that's a shit retirement match.

- Might be hoping Charlotte and Becky hug at WrestleMania so he can get a new signature. :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Another Charlotte/Becky hug... :lauren

Good thing that they may not be closing Mania now

Wants me to use old Peyton pics... Let me see, I may have a couple :grin2:*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I need to reply to his PM. 


Should consider a new usertitle. If you start posting in the WWE section again trolls will just try to bait you. :lauren


Should know CJ is on one of his breaks.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Mentions me when I am not around roud

Lived in Slovenia

Deep down also misses the Peyton sig/avi*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Got Peyton jugs bouncing in his rep page.

- Will thank me later.

- Changed his usertitle. Good to know I informed you guys. :beckylol



Nostalgia said:


> Knows I need to reply to his PM.
> 
> 
> Should consider a new usertitle. If you start posting in the WWE section again trolls will just try to bait you. :lauren
> ...


Good. It just shows me who I need to put on my ignore list. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Mordy knows nothing about what I want deep down. Insert bad joke here. 


Should know I'm replying to your PM now. 


Will likely enjoy WrestleMania because he doesn't rage at the product.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Replying to my PM.

- Should know I'll come on later to reply to it.

:anna

- Knows I'll enjoy WrestleMania away from this site. Going to have my snacks at the ready and Pizza. :yay


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got his reply. 


Keeps the local takeaways employed. 


Knows I'll probably enjoy Mania too because I'll only watch the matches I want to see and I won't feel so tired for sitting through such a long show.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wants something "deep down"... inside him :hmm

No surprises there

Won't watch the 73 hours of Wrestlemania like I will*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is wrong. 

Only would be into attractive submissive ones. 

Grossed out the thread.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Is the green one talking about transexuals again. 

Apparently us talking about him means we care.

So maybe it is he who likes the cock. Would explain half of his Iconic obsession.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Billie is a ******. :lol 


I think after 10 years being single Mordy would take anything he could get. :beckylol 


Didn't post in green. I read it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I would fap for other 20 years over women with dicks, that's not my thing :shrug

Reads despite posting in green

Likes submissive women, not the ones who would peg him*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It was once not my thing either but hey the internet can be corrupting. :shrug 


But I prefer natural girls. 


I couldn't see myself settling down one day with any other type of person.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows I like trolling in the WWE section. 

It's just too easy. 

Should know I'm watching lord of the rings. The film hasn't aged despite it being filmed 2 decades ago.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*LOTR is a masterpiece

The third one is one of my favorite movies

I remember watching it at the theaters, it was the first time I see people clapping and cheering at the end of a movie, despite being like 3am when it ended*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I had fun searching for Peyton gifs earlier. :curry2

- Should know I find LOTR boring as fuck which will probably trigger a lot of people.

- Should know I've never had an audience clap in the Cinema. We don't do that in the UK, we just all leave as soon as the credits roll and try to beat everyone else to the toilets. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably found some of the gifs I made while he was searching :lol. You are welcome, let me know if you need some >

Hates LOTR :goaway:bunkunch

The only movies I have seen people clapping on the cinema were: Return of the King, The Dark Knight Rises and Infinity War*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*
Just ninja'd me. :no:

Also doesn't haven't have a avatar on here anymore. :sadbecky

Still sporting team green.

@The Fourth Wall ;
Just gave me a hot ass rep gif. wens3

Doesn't have a avatar on here anymore. :sadbecky

Has a beautiful girl in his signature. :lenny*_


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm looking for an avatar right now.

- Probably Hailee Steinfeld. I'm cheating on Anna.










- RIP Anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :O

- :monkey WHAT IS GOING ON? :monkey

- Here's Honey West:










P.S. LOTR is awesome. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TFW

Hayley is cute af though

She was awesome in True Grit

Totally stole that movie

PHANTOM

Jive ninja :goaway

unch

Should know that I probably will put Peyton back on by popular demand*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Approves of my new crush.










- Unlike the Phantom.

- Knows I'll always be Anna to Phantom. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- She did.

- Great performance.

-









Anna:

- Ninja.

- She's no Anne Francis.

-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> *
> Should know that I probably will put Peyton back on by popular demand*


So, just me? :beckylol

Phantom: 

- Put 'NO' above three things for me. :hmm

- Knows Hailee is a talented actress.

- Should know I'm thinking of rewatching Edge of Seventeen tbh. I love that movie.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I tend to watch the battles of LOTR. The fluff around it (mostly the crap between Aragorn and Arwen) is pure Hollywood bullshit. 

I've always found the Ents marching to war beautiful. When they take over Isengard I love it. 

They took a lot of liberties with the source material, but they did so to make a better theatrical experience. It is based on anyway, not a carbon copy. To do so would be impossible.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*
^^^
Ninja'd me too. :no:

Probably wants Boss N Hug Connection to lose at WM to Nia and Tamina. 

Found the Ents marching to war beautiful. 


@The Fourth Wall ; 
Honestly I can't blame you. She is also a beautiful actress. 

Also a fan of Haliee and probably wishes another movie with her/Anna. 

Loves Anna Kendrick still.  

Watching Edge of Seventeen again.  *_


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Is doing a good job at trying not to be awkward :anna

- Knows I love pictures of Becky and Charlotte hugging

- Charlynch forever :mark :mark

EDIT

Buffy

- Ninja'd me

- Loves Lili Reinhart

- Fan of The Deadman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorry. I'm used to NO ninja-ing me.

- The Ents stuff was pretty boss.

- My boy Chris Lee doing his thing in those movies. roud

- Galadriel was so groovy. PIC COMING SOON! :mark

UGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

ef:

- Ninja.

- Loves that Maggie.

- Here's more Honey West. Bye again.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Galadriel :mark :mark

- Lord of the Rings :mark :mark

- Greatest work in history


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> _*
> ^^^
> Ninja'd me too. :no:
> 
> ...


I don't mind when Tamjax win the belts. They will eventually. Them saying how Tamina has never won a title in interviews and stuff, pretty much cements she'll get one eventually.


emerald-fire said:


> TFW
> 
> - Is doing a good job at trying not to be awkward :anna
> 
> ...


Is a good brother. 

Will vote in May. 

Knows Becky will win.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't think I'm awkward.

-









- Spreads positivity. :becky2

zrc:

- Is a Brother.

- Although, he doesn't call me Brother Wall anymore.

- Possibly I've been disowned. It's alright, I'm used to it. :sadbecky


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Can rep me anything Anna, Ashley, Cordy, and Haliee any time of the day.  

For real though, one of my brothers from another mother. :benson

Probably watched Spring Breakers. :hmm

Also part of the Irish Lass Kickers. :becky*_


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't call people Brother whatnot anymore. 

I just have nicknames for everyone. You were Wall-E. 

Then there's Emmy and AfroPavo.


What up B?
You turtled me, but I'm not mad.
Won't be watching the reboot.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- What about me?

- :confused

- I'm out for realsies.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is never out

At least not for 1 or 2 more posts

Vanished Kairi from his favorites :goaway*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Brought Peyton back :yay

- *everyone but me audibly groans*

- Should know I'm leaving again. See you guys next week, or Sunday if I'm really bored. I love you, man this part is always hard.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> State of this thread now


State of this thread now










No need to thank me, it's all good

:becky2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Correct. 

- There is no need to thank him.

- I'm out for really realsies! Peace!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Also a Asuka fan. 

Has an evil gif on his signature in which I love. :becky 

Has a great list of talented favorites.  *


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posts a lot of dirtsheet news threads nowadays. 


One of the better 11'ers. 


Pokemon fan.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

You still into the trannies, Nostalgia? 

It's been a while. Catch me up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Will blame TFW for having Peyton back

Out of curiosity, what make you join the forum back in 2011?

For me it was Paige and the Wyatts/Shield feud*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Is one half of my IIconics. :asuka

Recently changed his avatar. :becky2

Originally joined this place to show support to Paige. aige*_


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ashley Benson fan

Charisma Carpenter fan 

Camila Mendes Fan




SayWhatAgain! said:


> You still into the trannies, Nostalgia?
> 
> It's been a while. Catch me up.


Can you go back to the WWE section and take Hugo with you? :lauren




Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> Out of curiosity, what make you join the forum back in 2011?
> 
> *


CM Punk/Ziggler feud at the end of 2011. My two favourites feuding was good enough.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I joined after lurking this place for years. 

Think it was 2009 when I first started reading posts on here. 

Nostalgia was a fan of the Punk and the Ziggles.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I was lurking for most of 2011. 


Found it useful to read dirtsheets and people's opinions on the product, but I was too lazy to sign up and post until the end of the year. 


Maybe I wanted a better place to discuss wrestling. The first forum I ever joined was back in 2008 and it had one thread to discuss WWE but only like 3 people were into it so there was never much discussion. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I think I lurked for like 4 months before joining

I actually joined the day of Summerslam 2014

Which was the same day that Paige's 22nd birthday and she won the title that day*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

My first wrestling forum was back in 1998.

I'm an old bastard. 

Back then it was literally a white screen with black text and about half an hour for the dial up to load the whole page. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*We didn't had internet in my house here until like 2004-05, we used to go to cyber cafes

And we only had it for like a year, after that we couldn't afford it until 2015

We probably won't be able to afford it soon, but I hacked one of my neighboors once, so I will still kinda have some form of internet. It doesn't always work though*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ah cyber cafes. I remember those haha. 

WiFi is everywhere these days, but I don't trust local WiFi. Can be hacked too easily. 

Used to kill rats with bricks.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows it was only a matter of time before AfroPavo went back to having sig/avi of jobber

- Remembers cyber cafes

- Nia Jax fan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wouldn't be AfroPavo if he didn't have Skip.

Cyber Cafes are very mid-late 00s. There's no real need for them now everyone has a trillion gadgets that do the same shit.

Becky fan. Just an FYI Nia wouldn't make my Favourite 25 women ever. But then I did compile my 500 favourite women wrestlers list back in 2012. I dare say there'd be a lot more on there now from the past 7 years.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*There are still a few cyber cafes here and there, but before there were like 5 just in my neighbourhood, they were very popular around here

I remember back in high school I was only allowed to 3 hours of internet a week and all my info I saved it in floppy disks. I torrent albums and saved them in like 30 floppy disks, but if ne failed I was fucked

Now if I am 3 hour without internet I have anxiety*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc

- Edited above post

- Probably got ninja'd

- Jeremy Irons is the only Scar he'll accept

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja

- Can't live without the internet

- I guess I was wrong in assuming he was finally making progress when he removed sig and avatar


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I wasn't turtled. 

You were though.

I just decided to edit three things in.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has a cat

- And a dog

- Loved Tamina delivering Superkicks left, right and centre on Raw


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Only part I watched on the highlights.

I've never been more meh about a Wrestlemania.

Maybe 11 was the last time.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- The card so far is already much better than last year's :shrug

- May watch WM live

- Or he'll probably just go to sleep


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I won't be watching live no. 

Way too many hours in one night for me. 

Might catch a bit of the preshow on YouTube. Other than that I'll just watch the highlights.

The card is pure in the gutter right now, and that's with 8 matches confirmed. I don't care how over Kofi is, he's done fuck all for a decade and I'm meant to believe he's suddenly world champion material? I don't think so. Ronda/Angle/HHH/Stephanie interaction last year was far more fun than the complete crap they're doing with Ronda/Flair/Becky.
Don't care about Batista, Hunter. Batista has no logical reason to wanna face the game again. Angle will clearly swerve and face Taker or Cena instead of Corbin. Not at all interested in Seth/Brock. Rest are filler.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- The feuds aren't all great, I'll agree

- But there are quite a few matches that excite me

- Flair vs Lynch vs Rousey, Styles vs Orton, Miz vs McMahon and McIntyre vs Reigns (even though Reigns is most certainly winning) are all matches I'm looking forward to


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

One question:

Does this site have a Maiden or heavy metal fan thread?

I know this is supposed to be a wrestling site, but I've seen a Captain Marvel thread and that has nothing to do with wrestling so...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

There is a Rock/Metal discussion thread: https://www.wrestlingforum.com/music/970649-rock-metal-discussion-thread-102.html

If you wanted to create a thread for heavy metal only I guess you could... 

There is a lot of different sections of the forum dedicated to discussing other topics.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Guiding people around the forum :bjpenn

- Likes Jeff Jarrett

- Has a nice sig :anna


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Is a fan of Charlotte Flair. 

As well as Becky Lynch. 

Can't wait to see both of them hugging again. *


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Also a fan of Charlynch

- Likes Sasha Banks too

- However, Bayley is missing from their sig. No love for the fourth Horsewoman. :sadbecky


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Surprised that Bayley is not in my love section. :beckylol 

Can't wait for Smackdown Live tonight. :fact

Most likely will be focusing on the triple threat main event tittle match at WM. :fact*_


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- We agree on old-school wrestling is 1000 times better than the current "product"
- Shield fan
- Undertaker is one of his favorites :nice:*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Is also a Undertaker Fan. 

Agrees with that this past eras were hell a lot better than this bs boring era. 

Has an interesting but yet bad ass signature. :nice *_


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Probably agrees that there is nothing to look forward for this Wrestlemania 
- Maybe, Triple H vs. Batista and that's a big MAYBE!!!
- Should know that's from an Anime called "Black Lagoon" if you'd ever wanna watch it.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is going to sleep well tonight.

- The IIconics didn't job. It's a Christmas miracle.

- Merry Christmas, Mordy.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*One of his favorites is William Castle.

Is probably depressed that Asuka is not on Smackdown Live this week. :sadbecky 

Has a nice smiley on his signature.  *


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Agrees with me about Mania
- Looks like our opinions are very alike
- Like Buffy The Vampire Slayer is much better than anything of today's "wrestling" if you wanna call it that.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Cardcaptor Sakura is groovy.

- Digs old-school survival horror.

- Trusts Jake the Snake.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Has been here for a year and 2 months. :fact

Has some nice looking dancing fellas playing music. wens3

Is from The Catacombs Beneath Staples Center. *_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- unch

- Has displeased me.

- Post Sally Hawkins.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Big fan of Sakura and Sailormoon 
- Probably watched Black Lagoon (I'm doing a re-watch)
- Loves animation*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- I always name things about him :lol
- So I'm running out of things to say now
- :shrug


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Traveling to New Jersey soon

- Fellow Drew McIntyre fan

- But will probably root for Roman over Drew at WM


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has ran out of things to say about Simon

Probably has ran out of things to say about me as well :lol

Looking forward to Roman/Drew at Mania*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has a cool usertitle now.

- Wants Sonya vs :asuka.

- Not happy about the IIconic victory.

Mordy:

- Horrible AfroNinja. :goaway

- Posted no Sally Hawkins. unch

- IS happy about the IIconic victory.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Thinks my usertitle is cool :anna

- That means a lot :yay 

- Wants :asuka vs Dormammu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- She needs an opponent on her level.

- None exist.

- Dormy will have to do.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Would probably stop finding Dormy cool after he realizes it's an anagram of Mordy :beckylol

- I just ruined Dormy for him 

- :asuka


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Is right about Roman vs Drew
- But knows I think Drew is a beast, I just prefer him not attacking my Shield boys :lol
- Gets Orton vs Styles at Mania


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Looking forward to see what's next for Dean

Would watch AEW for him

Just interested on the Lesnar match because it has Seth in it*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- No longer edits his posts after getting ninja'd by me :thelist

- Is happy the best tag team in the women's division was beaten by the worst

- Disagrees with me on Kofi's Superman booking


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Stop.

- Saving.

- Io.



P.S. "Dormy" was intentional.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Mad that Asuka will have to face a geek at Mania

Probably on the preshow given the quality of her potential opponents

I am happy, have Hawkins*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I see no Hawkins.

- Turned this thread into a house of lies.

- Baron Mord-o.

She's there. You may live, Afro Samurai.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Check again

Had to add the images later so ef won't ninja me or else he would complain when I ignore him again

More Hawkins
























*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Fears getting ninja'd

- Killed rats

- Killed this thread before it was revived


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Complains about me killing this thread

This thread will never die as long as I am around

And you are here to complain about me killing it*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Please.

- I am the guardian of this thread.

- Go listen to non-crap music. Kurt Weill is nice.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- unch

- Brought back old sig :lauren

- Likes Michaels Cole

EDIT

Phantom

- Is a Strange guy 

- Disappointed that Asuka didn't appear on SmackDown again

- Probably liked Miz's promo


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*-








-








-







*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- unch

- unch

- unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- unch

- unch

- unch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- unch

- unch

- unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- unch

- unch

- unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Because I could not stop for Death – 
He kindly stopped for me – 
The Carriage held but just Ourselves – 
And Immortality.

We slowly drove – He knew no haste
And I had put away
My labor and my leisure too,
For His Civility – 

We passed the School, where Children strove
At Recess – in the Ring – 
We passed the Fields of Gazing Grain – 
We passed the Setting Sun – 

Or rather – He passed us – 
The Dews drew quivering and chill – 
For only Gossamer, my Gown – 
My Tippet – only Tulle – 

We paused before a House that seemed
A Swelling of the Ground – 
The Roof was scarcely visible – 
The Cornice – in the Ground – 

Since then – ‘tis Centuries – and yet
Feels shorter than the Day
I first surmised the Horses’ Heads 
Were toward Eternity – 

- :bearer

- unch


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Cardcaptor


Chosen by the guardians
To be come the one to hold the magic
She possesses them all
For the safety of mankind

Her spirit is high
Filled with cheers, love and hope
The colors of the sky
It's written for her adventure

Young girl
Given the staff
To wield magic
Now, she flies around

(Chorus)

Cardcaptor
She is the one with a golden heart
Cardcaptor
She is the one holding the cards

Spreading her love
Across the land
Given it back
With many of friends

Charming young lady
With a flowery bright
To give the world smiles
Even against adversaries

Now, she spreads the wings
To fly... the fight for freedom

(Chorus)

(Guitar Solo 1)

Loved by many
One girl to spread this love
Through the cherry blossoms
That fly through the air

She find ways to save the day
Along with friends
She is the one

Dance with the dresses
It's time for another fight
Find what's within
And choose victory
Spread the wand
Feel the magic
Let the pink from the skies
Bloom again
Once more...

(Guitar Solo 2)

(Chorus) x 2

- Hope you enjoy them lyrics
- Should know what those lyrics are about :woo*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Economic recovery? 

- :confused

- I dig 'em. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I hate the translated versions of opening/ending anime songs, they are usually trash

In spanish they are usually bad, in english they are even worse

Digimon opening song in english is fucking crime against humanity, given that the original japanese opening is one of the best anime songs ever*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Digimon?

- Digital Monsters?

- Digimon are the champions?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Have you ever watched Kuroko No Basket, Phantom?
- That's an awesome Basketball Anime
- Horror fan*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Digimon?
> 
> - Digital Champions?
> 
> - Digimon are the champions?


*Compare this trash






To this masterpiece






SIMON

I haven't watched Spokon

Probably only Captain Tsubasa

And a little bit of The Prince of Tennis*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey piddle sticks.

Hey Metal man.

Hey AfroPavo

Hey Phantom

Hey anyone else still around.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I think everyone else went to sleep

I am gonna do that as well

IICONICS PINNED THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!


















Good night :grin2:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I hope they're in the women's tag match at WM. 

Least then we'll know who's eating the pinfall.

Sweet dreams


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Knows that one of the IIconics will be pinned at Mania

Is gonna be one of them, Natalya or Tamina

At least it seems like they are not gonna be in the battle royal, so :yay*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Happy that his girls won.


Even though it looked terrible. :lauren


Do they even have finishers?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wants Sonya to face Asuka at Mania despite having a horrible match together last week :lauren

Does Sonya even have a finisher? Or her finisher is getting pinned/submitted to protect Mandy? :beckylol

IIconics finishers*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

That finisher is lame
Just like their booking
Just like all of WWE's booking


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got defensive when I asked a simple question. :lauren


It wasn't a dig at The IIconics but it does them no favours to beat the champions in such a unconvincing way. They could have easily done distraction into finisher. :shrug 


Using a gif from NXT means nothing. I guess they have never used a finisher on the main roster then. :beckylol




virus:

Ninja'd me

Finds all WWE booking lame

Finds Peyton attractive


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Tbf they've won 5 matches on the main roster, 3 were by good old roll ups

The only matches they have won using finishers were on SSD










And in the post Summerslam SD








*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Billie has Shades of Kay
Peyton has whatever she calls the Fisherman Suplex.

Sonya has a spinebuster and that jumping kick.

It doesn't really matter much, none of three get to use them enough to call them proper finishers.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Peyton calls her fisherman suplex The Ugh :lmao

I think she said that as a joke in a Twitter video she did with Gargano, but it stuck since they put that as her finisher on her WWE Supercard

Last time Sonya won she used the Shouten Kai, but she kinda botched it, so I don't know if she will keep using it*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Most the women's finishers are pretty basic. 

Its why Victoria's. Ember's and Beth's for example always stood out so much. Always a DDT or a Kick of some sort 9 times out of 10. 

Most the submission finishers aren't all that impressive either. Then again they get countered 20 times a match.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Ate a Milkybar Mousse

- Likes The Glamazon? :mark

- Will start a thread after WM


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Beth Phoenix fan.

- Io fan.

- Knows she's acceptable when she's with Kairi.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Houdini's student

- Timeless entity

- Has good taste in music :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Repped me some Sky Pirates.

- Doesn't watch much anime.

- All about :bayley.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Was dissapointed at my lack of Hawkins posts yesterday

Was happy that I posted some later

Should know that I may change my sig :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- May change his sig.

- To a different Peyton pic. unch

- Posted Sally Hawkins. :mark


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Got repped Sky Pirates

* Only appreciated half of it.

* Has Asuka LAST in his favorites.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that the order doesn't matter.

- Knows that Io and Kairi are pretty precious together.

- Where's the sig? :confused


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi 

- Likes Andre The Giant

- Wondering where BC's sig is


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- Says Io > Mayu.

- Enjoys being wrong.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Well, if I said Io < Mayu, I'd be lying :shrug

- Thinks Empress > Queen :goaway

- She is pretty cool in her own right though :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*New sig :woo

I may change it soon

Quality of the pic is trash :lauren*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- It's not just the quality of the pic that is trash

- It's the content too

- Never has sigs of his other favorite wrestlers who are actually decent


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Peyton.

- Way to mix things up.

- unch

ef:

- Ninja'd me.

- Doesn't respect Mayu enough.

- unch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I've never seen her work much :shrug

- Doesn't respect Io enough

- unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Watch more Mayu! 

-









- unch


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Posted an awful gif!

:goaway

* Wondering where my sig went. No it was NOT kidnapped by Dolo and the evil NO SIG CREW. I'm slightly OCD and my sig/avi have to correlate.

:lauren

* Will immediently start hating on my next sig/avy combo when it's 100% Io.

:goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm sure whatever you decide on will be perfect for you. :anna

- I'm still gonna mock it, tho. That is the way of this thread.

- Momentary truce!!! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*COBRA

Wants to use a 100% Io sig :lauren

Keep it as it is if you are gonna do that

No sig>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Io sig

PHANTOM

He is worth editing for

Wants me to use something besides Peyton

If there was a pic of just Peyton and Kairi outside the ring I would use it, but sadly there isn't*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom'd. :lauren

- Being mean.

- THE POWER OF HEART COMPELS THEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Again with Heart :eyeroll

I prefer Nickelback

Or, anime songs. FMA Brotherhood soundtrack :banderas*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Dude...

- Why haven't we sacrificed him to the Wilson sisters? :confused

- BLOOD FOR HEART!!!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - Dude...
> 
> - Why haven't we sacrificed him to the Wilson sisters? :confused


-









- Knows Heart is awesome

- Nikki Swango fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Who are the Wilson Sisters?

I know the Wilson Brothers, Luke and Owen

Are they related to them?*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :lauren :bunk unch

- 




- DON'T LET MORDY ESCAPE!!!!! BLOOD FOR HEART!!!!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Today was a good day


















:homer*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posted one thing

Is gonna edit

Thought he was going to get ninja'd*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- True.

- False.

- False.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Lazy

Even more lazy

:goawayunch*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- unch

- :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037466685035503616
-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I see Saoirse Ronan :nice

- Likes Sally Hawkins

- What about Curt Hawkins?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :anna

- :anna

- :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is becoming lazy

- Is age finally catching up to the Timeless Entity?

- :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not even trying tonight

If he keeps going like this he is gonna get some Peyton

Sent me a Sailor Moon image to my Visitor Wall :lauren*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Mordy's profile is now iconic.

- "Iconic"... not "IIconic."

- He will thank me. :banderas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posted Heart on a profile where they won't be appreciated :lauren 

- Knows it would be a cold day in Hell if the jobbers win the tag titles at WM

- Probably owns an Asuka mask


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Is anticipating more than one match on the WrestleMania card this year.

* Knows that the NXT title is going to look great on Io :mark

* All about that Charlynch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I own most of her masks. :woo

- Knows that Mordy needs Heart more than most.

- We can save him. :woo

Cobra:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should know that I own a Kairi pirate hat. :mark

- No Io merch, tho.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

BC

- Posted Team PCB :mark :mark

- Yes, the NXT Title would look fantastic on Io 

- Loves the Sky Pirates

EDIT

Phantom

- Is wrong about saving Mordy

- Jobbers, Nickelback...That's too far gone

- Needs Io merch


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Beth mark.

Why am I awake? 

Knows I ate a Milkybar Mousse. It was yum.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got phantom'd. :dance

- Should know that Mordy WOAT'd up my profile. :lauren

- PCB fan.

zrc:

- Ninja.

- I don't know.

- Go to sleep.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*His Visitor Wall is IIconic

With two II

Why did you have to defy me?*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Candice ain't winning shit.

Nor is Dakota. 

Tbh having a dominating woman down in NXT be champ for years, killed anyone looking legit a long time ago.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I am declaring war on him and his profile.

- Go post Heart, Charlotte, Becky, and Asuka on his page.

- He will not win.

zrc:

- Ninja'd me.

- Awake enough to ninja me.

- Stop that. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am on 12k Peyton pics/gifs, are you sure that you want to incite me?

Your visitor wall can get more IIconic than the Peyton thread :lol

Got ninja'd for by half asleep zrc*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> *I am on 12k Peyton pics/gifs*


-









- Hideous green is favorite color

- House fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- 








































- Should post Charlynch on Mordy's page. :anna

- WE CAN DEFEAT THE GREEN ONE!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

emerald-fire said:


> -


*
Because I promised to keep her thread alive 3 years ago :grin2:

Knows that Saoirse is cute

Didn't liked seeing Kofi winning all those matches last night*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So much Heart. :anna

- It can get worse...

- I have plenty o' Sally Hawkins, Kate Micucci, etc.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*His visitor wall is even better now

Just when you thought it couldn't get more IIconic roud

BTW posting there is kinda hard, the purple background is horrible*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Kate Micucci is cool and charismatic

- Likes Melissa McBride roud

- Wears a mask. Always.

EDIT

Mordy

- You don't get to talk about his purple background being horrible while you post in that hideous green text

- Likes Olivia Wilde

- Went from supporting one of the best wrestlers aige to supporting jobbers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that my hideous purple > his hideous green.

- Digs Kate Micucci. :mark

- Should check out Mordy's page in 5 minutes. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Knows his purple is hideous

Knows his taste in music is hideous

Knows his Visitor wall is gonna get even better if he continues this war. Maybe that is why he is doing it :hmmm*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Lacks self-awareness

- Turned on aige

- :thelist unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has posted that I turned on Paige like 4 times today

Maybe if she hadn't became a WWE shill I wouldn't have turned on her

Ran out of things to post*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm out.

- Destroy him, ef. Do it for aige

- unch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Calling someone who works for WWE a WWE shill :eyeroll Illogical

- I hope the Jobbers become "shills" too if that's what it's going to take for you to turn on them

- Is polluting Phantom's wall

EDIT

Phantom

- I will










- For aige and for you

- Is the most badass nerd I've ever met


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

--:woo :becky

- aige

- :miz


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has one of the best visitor walls on the forum thanks to me :anna

Your are welcome










If you want me to keep adding more stuff let me so I can continue tomorrow, I am going to sleep. Good night*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* "Your are welcome" 

:lauren

* Has a new sig pic. It's Peyton what a shock.

* She's wearing a bikini that matches his puke green text.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He ruined my wall; I must cleanse it with fire. :lauren

- Knows that our war is not over.

- Knows that my wall now reeks of Nickelback and Skippy. :no unch

Cobra:

- Ninja'd me.

- Should post Asuka on Mordy's wall. :anna

- Or Heart. Or even Io.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Giving me great ideas.

* Heart and Io would actually look great on both of your walls.

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- One of those is acceptable. 

- Actually, both would be an improvement over the utter nonsense Mordy defiled my wall with. :lauren

- Should know that I will be seeing Heart for the 4th time in the summer. :mark


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Seeing Heart in the summer :mark

* Had irreparable damage done to his wall.

* ... But I attempted to save it.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has finally found a sig that goes well with the avatar

- I must say the new sig is cool :anna

- Repairing Phantom's wall


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Talking about wall nonsense along with everyone else.

Should know that this is the only Wall that matters.










Well, and this one to a lesser extent


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Talking about Game of Thrones :goaway

- That's an abomination of an adaptation of one of the greatest works ever, A Song of Ice and Fire

- Likes very few wrestlers


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It may be a shitty adaptation, but a shitty adaptation of an amazing story is still pretty great because there's only so much they can get wrong. Also, some of the acting in it is some of the best ever committed to film. Charles Dance as Tywin is better than anything in Georges books.

Let's not pretend that ASOIAF is perfect, either. There are parts of that story that drag incredibly badly. Tyrions story arc with the fucking circus dwarf, everything in Meereen, Arya travelling with Hot Pie and Lommy in Clash, everything Bran related, etc. In fact, the vast majority of Feast and Dance are pretty dull except for the Frey Pie stuff.

Don't get me wrong, it's the greatest story in fiction, but it's not perfect. There are parts of that story, especially given how LONG it is (every single book is longer than the entire LOTR trilogy, or at least everything from the third book on, the first 2 are approaching it, maybe the second one is longer, IDK) that DRAAAAAG.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Whether or not it's perfect, it is still the source material and is therefore, canon. 

- And you may have felt it's a drag but many people do love detailed storytelling and the size of a book is not an issue to them

- At the end of the day, GoT has completely shit on the source material from Season 5 onwards. It was great until Season 4 before the showrunners decided to go their own way. Even as a fan of GoT, you cannot honestly tell me you think Seasons 5, 6 and 7 were as good as the first four seasons. There's been a significant drop of quality in the show ever since as it now mostly focuses on pandering to the show-only fans at the cost of good storytelling. Simply put, they sold out. As someone who's read the books multiple times, I find the show sacrilegious to the source material.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- GOT stuff.

- Thinks the adaptation did a disservice to the source material.

- As a fan of The Spirit, I understand your pain.

That movie... :no


Here's Kate Micucci:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Understands my pain roud

- Posted Kate Micucci to cheer me up roud

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Posts mostly in this section.

The WWE section constantly would melt your brain. Mostly because the same thread questions appear every couple weeks. 

Feels pain over something.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hiya, zrc!

- I'm about to eat some biscuits and gravy! :mark

- I'm sure that sounds repugnant to you UK cats.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is being repugnant. 


Just got up. 


Pulchritudinous Princess of the Paranormal. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't have a cool phrase under his username :lauren

Just a symbol

Spends hours flirting online*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Actually, I've been up for an hour.

- I am a princess, chump.

- His avi is creepy.

Mordy:

- AfroNinja. :goaway

- Should know that the Girl is going out of town. :sadbecky

- Ruining the Kairi thread. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Why is it creepy? :side: You Bella haters need to :goaway 


Early riser. 


Uses chump and turkey as insults. :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Your avi is not creepy :anna

- Has a better usertitle than Mordy

- Walks with Elias


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Obsessed with me as much as Nostalgia is roud

I have that quality on people

His sig/avi are as boring as the performers in them (except for AJ)*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ruining the Kairi thread.

- With Skippy. unch

- Stahp!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doesn't mind D'Vorah.

Doesn't think Nia is the worst ever.

unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I adore D'Vorah.

- Best MKX character.

- unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Only reason I posted about Peyton there is because they posted saying a good finisher can get you over and I said no, because a good finisher didn't helped Ember or Peyton

Couldn't think of any more good women finishers :shrug

Half of the women use submissions, then most of rest use basic finishers (Mickie and Alexa use DDTs, Billie uses a big boot, Nia uses a samoan drop/leg drop, Tamina uses a superkick/splash, Carmella uses a superkick). Only "unique finishers" I remember were Ruby's, Ember's and Peyton's*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- unch

-









- Bye-bye.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

unch

unch

unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Using the unch for people besides me roud

Probably getting ready for the next womens rankings

Ran out of things to say about us regulars so he is posting less here*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope, rankings are in May.

Writing up articles for the 4 legacy inductions. 

Didn't expect many votes for it anyway. Next year I'll just post the long list and folks can vote for their 10 or something.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*
^^^
Nina'd me today. :no:

Can't stand Gail Kim. 

Is one interesting person. 

@Mordecay ;
Happy that The IIConics will be getting a tag title shot at WM. 

Always supporting talented ladies. 

Sends me good pictures.  *_


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It's not that I can't stand Gail. It's the fact I can't stand the blatant propaganda folks are fed about her.

Yes Gail was in TNA, yes she was their first Knockouts Champion. But there were women before her (Trinity and Traci spent the longest when they ditched NWA), Awesome Kong fought just as hard as Gail did to build the division. The Beautiful People were pulling in the ratings. It wasn't one woman who built the KO division, it was all of them. 

Thinks I'm interesting.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Phantom said:


> - I adore D'Vorah.
> 
> - Best MKX character.
> 
> - unch


And yet, everyone in the comments section groaned when she was made official. People were not happy. Everybody hates D'Vorah. She's constantly the butt of jokes and discontent.

On the other hand, people were overjoyed when the best, and the most popular character (by far) from X returned. The man, the myth, the legend, the one, the only, the incomparable Erron Black.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They can groan all they like. Some are happy she's back.

But then I forgot, everything sucks unless Tyrion likes it. 

So yeah Erron Black or.nothing I suppose.

I don't think I've ever pulled off a brutality in XL. I just button mash :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You obviously don't read the MK subreddit or Youtube comments. It's not just me. "Some" people like everything you can think of. She's not a popular character.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No I don't, because I have a life.

I'll be using her and Baraka and Kabal. 

And Sindel if she's in the DLC. She seems to be asked for quite a lot.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's why you spend so much time here. Because you have a life.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pot, kettle, Erron Black.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I didn't realize I claimed to have a life.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Dislikes Kofi's recent push and views him like I do is a mid carder at best. 

Wants Samoa Joe to be the WWE Champion but wouldn't put anything past WWE not to do it. 

Wants Asuka vs Ronda instead of what we are getting this year. *_


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Asuka vs Ronda would've been better.

Dunno how they managed to fuck up WM this year, but they did.

Don't think there's a single match I wanna see live.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> _*Dislikes Kofi's recent push and views him like I do is a mid carder at best.
> 
> Wants Samoa Joe to be the WWE Champion but wouldn't put anything past WWE not to do it.
> 
> Wants Asuka vs Ronda instead of what we are getting this year. *_


Wouldn't put it past them not to do it? That would mean I'm expecting it, but "well, I wouldn't put it past them not to". They won't do it. I have 100% conviction in that belief.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Haven't seen Joe in a while. Is he still half assing everything?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*He is kinda there on the ring, but he probably is the best promo in WWE

Surprised that WWE fucked up the womens main event

Becky got over and they didn't know what to do, it's that simple*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Joe is fantastic on the mic

- But the best promo is :miz

- Likes Kairi Sane


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Guessing the US title is his booby prize.

Probably wants Beth to get a good showing in her return match.

Who will fill the women's battle royal? NXT or Alumni?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I would say alumni, the womens Rumble had mostly NXT women

Then again, I don't think many of them accept to return for a pre-show match

So I would say they may use the NXT women who weren't on the Rumble: Aliyah, Borne, Reina, etc*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I could see Torrie doing it, and Molly is always up for a quick appearance. Tbh preshow or main show, a pay day is a pay day. 

Though I agree they'll probably do the same as last year and have a bunch from NXT.

I'd go with Ripley, Taynara, Kavita, Reina & Mia.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Given that Alexa, Nia, the HW and Asuka won't be on the Battle Royal I can see a NXT woman winning it, like Bianca or Shayna

It literally will be a bunch of jobbers, Naomi and Carmella

I can see giving it to Ruby too though*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lacey Evans is going to win the battle royal by walking to the ring, turning back, all the other competitors forgetting that she's in it, getting to the last two, and then Lacey coming from behind and tossing out whoever "wins" it previously. You heard it here first.



zrc said:


> Haven't seen Joe in a while. Is he still half assing everything?


No. He's the best male performer in the company and everyone wants him to be the champion.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No. He's the best male performer in the company and *everyone* wants him to be the champion.


:nah2

:goaway

unch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I meant everyone with common sense, not you. Nobody looks to you for insight into wrestling, your favourite wrestler dresses as a fucking kangaroo.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *Given that Alexa, Nia, the HW and Asuka won't be on the Battle Royal I can see a NXT woman winning it, like Bianca or Shayna
> 
> It literally will be a bunch of jobbers, Naomi and Carmella
> 
> I can see giving it to Ruby too though*


Unless Naomi faces Asuka. Which is a possibility unfortunately. If Ripley ends up in the match, she'll probably win it. What with Tamjax, Natalya, Beth, Your Skippy's, Bayley, Sasha, Asuka, whoever faces her, Ronda, Becky and Flair being elsewhere and Dakota & Ember being injured. 

Which leaves the three that don't face Asuka, Zelina, Lana, Alicia (if she appears), The Riott Squad, Nikki Cross, Lacey Evans, Mickie James, Dana and Maria. 

They're gonna need some extra bodies. Cause that will be trash.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Lacey Evans is going to win the battle royal by walking to the ring, turning back, all the other competitors forgetting that she's in it, getting to the last two, and then Lacey coming from behind and tossing out whoever "wins" it previously. You heard it here first.
> 
> 
> 
> No. He's the best male performer in the company and everyone wants him to be the champion.


Good to see he's regained some mojo then.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WWE will make you put forth effort in a way that TNA won't, so that shouldn't be a surprise to anyone.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

When he's motivated he can be beast. Yet to see it in the 'E. But then again, as I said I haven't seen him for a while. I only watch brief highlights on YouTube of the guys.

Loved a large chunk of his work in TNA. Then he just stopped giving a shit and it was painfully obvious.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TYRION

My favorite wrestler is more likely to be on the Mania main card than yours :lmao

Joe is great, don't get me wrong, but he is damaged goods right now, I just can't take him seriously

And he is not the best male performer in WWE, Gargano is. Main roster wise, probably Seth

ZRC

Joe is not what he used to on the ring

He is much slower now

Age and injuries catching up I guess*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> TYRION
> 
> My favorite wrestler is more likely to be on the Mania main card than yours :lmao


They're not going to put the SmackDown womens title on the pre show. The pre show will be the CW match and the two battle royals, like it always is, or one of the two tag title matches.

Your favourite wrestler will also never win a belt or main event a PPV, or win a Royal Rumble, so.....Phht. unkout



> Joe is great, don't get me wrong, but he is damaged goods right now, I just can't take him seriously


So you can take PEYTON seriously and not Joe...



> And he is not the best male performer in WWE, Gargano is. Main roster wise, probably Seth


Performer encompasses more than just in ring work. Johnny Gargano is the best WRESTLER in the company, man or woman, but he is not the best PERFORMER. Joe is an entertainer, who can also wrestle. Johnny Gargano can't do anything but wrestle, much like Matt Riddle.

Rollins in ring work hasn't been anything noteworthy in a while either.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Who says I take Peyton seriously? I always assume that she is gonna lose, kinda like I do with Joe. I am a fan of her because I find her and Billie entertaining, despite crap booking

If they choose to put a womens match on the pre-show this year (besides the battle royal) it will be the SD womens title match.

Asuka only main evented TLC because Becky and Charlotte were involved, on her own she is not over enough to be the main event*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

By take seriously, I mean when you say "he's damaged goods", that signals to me that you don't want to see him pushed because of his lack of credibility and if he were to win the world title right now, you'd be against it and think it harms the title.

They're not going to put it on the pre show.

Asuka is more over than other people who have main evented PPV's. The reason why is not of any concern to me. The point is, it happened, and it will never happen with Peyton. I don't care what reason somebody has for getting pushed or not pushed, all I care about is whether or not it actually takes place.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

At this point anybody could win the SD world title regardless. 

Further solidified if they throw it on Kofi Kingston. That guy isn't just damaged goods, he's been irrelevant as a singles title contender for like a decade. 

Then again they gave it to Jinder Mahal. So I can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

zrc said:


> At this point anybody could win the SD world title regardless.
> 
> Further solidified if they throw it on Kofi Kingston. That guy isn't just damaged goods, he's been irrelevant as a singles title contender for like a decade.
> 
> Then again they gave it to Jinder Mahal. So I can't say I'm surprised.


I'll believe "anybody" when they put it on Joe. Until then, I believe they have some restrictions. They clearly don't want it on him.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Always makes me laugh when folk wants such and such sent to Smackdown in the Shakeup 

When they get there, they always turn them to shit. Then the same people want them sent back to Raw the next year and so the cycle continues. 

Its the show for quality matches sure. But it's purgatory in every other regard.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I remember when the IIconics were about to get called up people wanted on SD and I think I was the only one who wanted them on RAW, because they would have had more tv time there. Time proove me right, they are barely on tv on SD

They probably would be barely on tv on RAW as well, but I think they would have appeared more often, probably taken the Riotts spot

Not sure why is he still awake at this hour*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It's only 1am. 

I should probably go to sleep but I was watching a documentary. 

Used to play whack a rat with a brick.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has had the Katie Lea avatar since quite a while

- Doesn't care for sigs

- Cool poster :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It's actually a different Katie Lea pic :lmao

Is also a cool poster.

Should know I can't see sigs on the Tapatalk app anyways. 

P.S where's Phantom?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

-









- :bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Came

Posted Magik

Left*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- :beckyhi

- 




- :asuka

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja'd me

- unch

- Fan of Dr House


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* :beckyhi

*









* :bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- :asuka 

- :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

-









- :bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- 




- :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- Make my decisions for me! Go pick between Wasp and Magik in the fictional character arena! :anna

- :bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Knows exactly who I'm going to pick

- :bye


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:beckyhi

Oh great another shit gimmick


:bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- unch

- :bye


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you! :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves ef.

- Loves Scar.

-









I'm going to post garbage in the pic thread and then get some offline work done. Goodnight. :bye


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Goodnight ghoul

:bye

Sleep tight, dream of Elvira tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Last one to post

Has a life outside of this forum

Was having a discussion with Tyrion about that*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Last one to post.

Knows he doesn't have to mention Skip every post. Less is more young padawan. 

He's played whack a rat with a brick, but would you play hook a duck with fishing wire?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I've killed a few rats in my time, but only with poison. 


When a house has a rat problem it is legit one of the most annoying things ever. 


Was around the time I had a dog and he didn't do shit about it. :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've never had a rat problem, so I can't relate.

Would probably like Sonya to face Asuka at WM.

Might not bother with it live like me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Stop killing rats, you monsters!

- I miss my rat. :sadbecky

- R.I.P. Ratt Murdock.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes some nasty creatures.


That explains most of his interests. :lauren


Used :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't adore rats. :goaway

-









-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The only cool rat is











Was lazy


:goaway


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Kills rats

Is from England

Doesn't care much about WrestleMania?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't spend any less time on the forum after his girlfriend said he spends too much time here. :beckylol


Should know I'll somewhat interested in Mania but I won't be watching it live. 



My interest in the product is up from recent years (and that is why my activity is) so I'll be paying more attention to this Mania than the last few.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I might be around for the preshow. 

Considering the shows length it'll probably start at lunch time. 

Is also from jolly old england innit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has never had a rat problem

We actually had 2 so far here

But I was too young too remember much about the first one, I only knew that my uncle and my granddad took care of it*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I know someone down the road left a sewer grate open, but the rats never came this far up the street. 

Think all the cats of the neighbourhood took care of them. I'd hear them going crazy on a night. 

Will be watching WM live.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Cats around here are lazy af

Although, ever since my neighboors cats started to invade my garden and destroy my roof I haven't seen many rats, so who knows?

Knows that I only really care about 1 match at Mania, honestly most build ups have been trash: They killed the triple threat, Batista/HHH had a hot start, but 2 goofy promos by Batista after it kinda killed the hype, Seth/Brock took a long time to get going and I am just not that invested in Seth., I don't care about Miz and Shane and the rest of the matches have barely had any build up*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I care about a few matches. I have *some* interest in the triple threat, Orton/Styles, and Asuka if she faces Sonya. If Kurt Angle faces someone other than Corbin I might care - as despite Angle being a broken mess now he was one of my favourites as a kid and I would like to see him have a decent retirement match. If it is Corbin though I don't even want to watch it. Triple H vs Batista will probably be crap, but the no holds barred stipulation could help it. Unlike others I have no problem with their match being on the card as they bring some starpower to the incredibly bland roster and Batista deserves a retirement match. I don't care about Seth/Brock, but I'm fine with Seth winning because Brock is cancer on the product. It's true the build has been bad for a lot of matches so far, so I hope they can deliver despite that. :shrug


Should know the Andre The giant battle royal is a waste of main card space and should be scrapped at this point. They never do anything with the winner but I guess this is a way for Braun to finally get the win in a pathetic attempt to make him look good after how badly they have buried him in the past year. :hayden3 


Should know I never watch the Cruiserweight matches. Complete waste of time.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well tbf the Andre Battle Royal is better than what he got last year.

A one day tag title reign with a school kid. 


I don't think he's winning anyway. He's the typical everyone teams up against him kinda guy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Should watch the Cruserweight matches, they usually are in the top 3 best matches on any PPV, especially since Murphy won the title

Besides the match where my favorite is involved, I probably only care a bit about the triple threat just to see the meltdown if Becky doesn't win (hopefully she isn't) and the Kofi/Bryan match, which should be the main event, but it won't

I honestly am not enjoying wrestling as much as I used to a year ago, not just WWE but in general*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kofi/Bryan shouldn't even be happening, so no it doesn't deserve to main event. :shrug 


Wants Becky to lose out of bitterness. Ronda or Charlotte winning are such better options. :eyeroll


Is hoping Peyton makes the show in some way. :bunk


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Peyton will be Feeling the full fury of the Jax. 

Believe DAT!

Hug n Boss will retain Anyway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The IIconics will be the punching bags of the match and the ones getting pinned most likely

Still better than the Battle Royal :shrug

I wouldn't be surprised if they make it a tag team elimination match*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- His sig is slightly better now

- Would be great if it was only Cathy though :fact

- Has been talking a lot about rats recently


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wouldn't play whack a rat with a brick. 

I get the feeling one WM match will be over in like ten seconds. 

Would he funny if DBry went full circle and lost the belt to a kick at WM in 8 seconds.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I's not fun to play wack a rat though

I didn't like to do it, but sometimes the rats were too big that they activate the traps or they ate the poison but didn't die inmediately, they were wondering around my living room unable to run, so what I did was almost a mercy kill, since they were about to die anyways, but it ain't pretty

And I actually didn't use a brick, I used this








*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh yeah, totally better than a brick.

No just let them die. You don't bludgeon them to death, if they were gonna die anyway no point.

unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Sure, because it is cool to have a rat moaning and squealing for hours while you try to cook/eat right?

I used to let them die on their own, but sometimes it took too damn long and others times they used their last breath to hide and die somewhere else and then it started to stink because I couldn't find where they died.

Done with the rat talk for today*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* No more rat death talk.

* It's for the best.

* Here's something to brighten your spirits.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Hangs out at Hangar 18

- Is Crazy on Heart

- inSanely in love with Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- References. 

- Can't wait for THAT triple threat at 'Mania.

- All about that Chris Nolan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't have a Wasp (Lilly) avi :lauren

- Has appeared in some movies

- Is an A-Lister :miz


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Enjoying Miz's babyface run.










Is a GOD/GODDESS.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Friend of the world, enemy of Seth Rollins.

- Loves Lita more than oxygen.

- Bella fan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Frenemy of the world

- Enjoys good music

- Had an afro once


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I see myself as the friendly opposition.

- Thinks Lauren Cohan is pretty groovy.

- Knows that peace sells.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't _think_ Lauren Cohan is groovy. _Knows_ she is.

- Should check out Trivium 

- And thank me later


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Trivium haven't been mentioned around my area since the rock cafe closed a decade ago. :lmao

I don't know who that Lauren fella is.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Is happy Chikara is now on free view in the UK. 

Is happy Ring of Honor will soon be on Free view too.

More rasslin gimme gimme


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Pulling a Phantom

Aparently happy that Indie wrestling is in free viewing in the UK

Thinks I will be a twat forever :lauren*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

AfroPavo will be AfroPavo.

I'm happy they're getting on TV yes. 

I miss the wresting channel we used to have.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I won't always be AfroPavo

I may get a haircut soon

I will always be a Pavo though :anna*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

CrewcutPavo?

MohawkPavo?

BaldPavo?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*RegularHairCutPavo

I do want to try the bald look one day

But I am not sure since I do have some scars in my scalp. Apparently when I was born the nurses didn't clean me very well and my scalp got infected.They cure me, but apparently I have some residual stuff that is covered by my hair*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has some scars on his scalp. 


Should know I'm in my city today.


Should know I'll be drinking with a friend soon.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You'd have to drink to be in that city. 

Hanging out with a friend. 

Knows the scars on Pavos head are from when he was dropped, no infection.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not a fan of Norwich.


It's a nice city but the increase of homeless people in recent years is annoying. 


No one getting stabbed to death every few days like London though. It's very safe here.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

There's an increase of homeless in every town. 

Always find it funny how they only pop up in Winter though around here. Must stay in the park in the summer. 

Saw an article from a "fake hobo" the other day who makes £800 a week from it. He says he has no reason to work whilst he makes that kind of money doing nothing. He gets on the bus and goes home at the end of the day.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*There are fake hobos here too

I remember there was a report here about a guy who pretended to be blind and just having one leg. He actually dug a hole on the floor to hide his leg and then he waited until there was no one on the street to return home. He had a 3 floors house lol

He used to have many hobos here, but now they have been replaced by venezuelan people, peruvian hobos are actually mad at them.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I'm thinking about moving things around. I get bored real quick with furniture placement. 

Venezuelan people sound like the Romanians here. Build a wall!!! 

Oh and complimentary unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I misspelled _Lauren Cohan_ on the previous page. :lauren

- Knows that I have shamed myself. :sadbecky

- Surely doesn't care about that or Lauren Cohan. Have some X-Men:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Suffers when he makes a typo

Gets mad when people quotes him before he edits that typo

Has a cool nickname :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Afro Samurai.

- But not for long.

- Enjoys being wrong.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shit new username

Needs to change it.

Will choose something worse


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Opinion noted.

- Hates, like, 90% of things.

- Thinks the initials of three obscure characters from an obscure show is a great name, so...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I couldn't give a shit quite frankly.

There's plenty I like.

You were one thing lol.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hi. I'm bored. Yes. :lauren

- Has made use of the usertitle feature. :anna

- Still too cool for signatures, though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Still with a crush on Hailey

Can't blame him

Cheating on Anna though :lauren*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No point having a sig if I can't see them :lmao

Is back cause he be bored.

Join the Klub.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't care about my stupid opinion.

-Ditto. :anna

- Proudly proclaimed that he doesn't care... which means he cares. I also care.... but I'm keeping my stupid name. :fact


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Had a steak pie earlier. :bjpenn

- Makes a solid point.

- Probably wishes I posted more. 










Phantom:

- Changed his name...again.

- Knows Anna is still in my heart.

- Doesn't look at me the same without her in my avatar and signature.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Welcome back

-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-









- Will enjoy this next gif

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Former regular.

Is missed by most.

Knows I had a steak pie.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Had a steak pie.

- Predictably unfriended me. :lauren

- Wants me to know that he likes things. Cool.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is proud of his guilty pleasures.

- Taught me to be the same way.

- I LOVE CHICK FLICKS


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :becky

- :rollins

- :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Everybody got unfriended by me. 

I'm not sorry.

unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TFW

Loves Chick flicks*

**urge to tell gay joke intensifies**

*Is bored

ZRC

Unfriended me

I think this is like the third time he does that

Wants to be a loner
*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I was just messing around with my profile settings. 

Don't see the point in having a friend sections.

It's bad enough I chat with you all here, without adding you to a list.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm not happy.

- Knows that I can't always be.

- Should know that I apologize for being an ass earlier.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is not happy.

- But the Phantom is always happy. :O

- For real, if you need to talk, my PM is open.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I don't think I need that.

- But I appreciate the offer.

- It's something I've dealt with many times before; it just never gets easier.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-









- Will get through it. You're a strong cookie.

- I must leave, I need to get something to eat. I might be back on tomorrow if I'm bored enough, which is very likely considering it's Sunday. You may get a double feature TFW!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- DOUBLE THE ANNA?! :O

- Go eat now.

- :bye


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

His PM box is open, mine remains closed. :lmao

Had a Gregg's sausage roll, in other news it is currently a day ending in Y. 

Hope you're OK though Dr Phantom Stranger of the Ring.

I got phantom ninja turtled


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'll be fine. I'm a big girl. :anna

- Knows that the only person who likes the new name is... Mordy. :lauren

What have I done? 

- Knows that John Broome and Carmine Infantino are terribly upset now.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- If Mordy likes something, you know it's bad 

- Good old Phantom

- Have a hug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Feels dissapointed when I am the only agreeing with him :sadbecky

Hopefully he gets better soon








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got ninja'd.

- Should know that I'm leaving.

- :bye


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Take care buddy.

I love you all really.

Kind of.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Has had 3 usernames till now

- The best one was his first one

- Watched some Prison Break. Don't know if he finished it.

EDIT

zrc

- roud

- Is probably drunk

- X-Men fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Okay, I'll leave after I post this list that nobody asked for:

- My 10 Favorite Comic Book Superheroes:

(Excluded characters like Harley Quinn, Nadia van Dyne, and Nico Minoru... too new, my opinion on them may change.)

-

1. Doctor Strange
2. Clea
3. Swamp Thing
4. *PHANTOM STRANGER*
5. The Wasp
6. Magik
7. Scarlet Witch
8. Rogue
9. Zatanna
10. Raven 

HM: The Spectre 

Thank you and goodbye. :bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :lauren

- unch 

- :bye


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* He ain't posting Toni Storm

*









* :bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posting a pic of the most overrated australian woman they have

And probably the worst promo among the australians

Including Nia*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nia isn't Australian.

I don't listen to any of them on the mic, male or female.

Stopped ages ago when its always cheap heat or crying over how far they've come to get there. I don't care just wrestle.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

MORDY:

* Toni Storm promos > Annoying ass IIconics promos.

* Has a jobber/interviewer sandwich as a sig.

* unch

ZRC:

* Ninja'd me.

* Only posted one thing.

* Rides the Riptide.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shame Rippy has a small injury at the moment. 

But yes I ride the Riptide. 

She's gonna be a mainstay I hope.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I hate the IIconics, but god damn, no, Toni Storm is not a better promo. Toni Storm is probably a top 5 worst promo in the company.



zrc said:


> Nia isn't Australian.


Born	May 29, 1984 (age 34): Sydney, New South Wales, Australia

~_______~


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*One of the few things we agree on

That and our dislike towards Becky

We disagree in pretty much everything else*



zrc said:


> Nia isn't Australian..


*She was born in Australia according to Wikipedia*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hasn't posted in the Hot or Not thread.



Though someone did give it a 5 year bump today. :lauren



Would probably ruin it with Peyton.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I hate the IIconics, but god damn, no, Toni Storm is not a better promo. Toni Storm is probably a top 5 worst promo in the company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Mordecay said:


> *One of the few things we agree on
> 
> That and our dislike towards Becky
> 
> ...


Daffney was born in Germany, doesn't make her German.

Kane was born in Spain, doesn't make him Spanish.

Nia Jax was born in Australia. She isn't Australian.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes it does, actually.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted one thing. :lauren

- Big on Batman.

- Excited for Ant-Guy, Raccoon, and Others Against Thanos.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sometimes you only need one thing.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes it does, actually.


So you're trying to tell me if I was born in Russia to British parents, raised in Britain and lived in Britain for the rest of my life it would make me Russian? Fuck outta here!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes. 

Deal with it, comrade. :shrug


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is Russian.

Eats Borscht.

Vodka is his favourite drink.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Vodka is actually :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yo, Tyrion! Do you care about Derek Riggs?

- Having a conversation with Erron Black.

- Sindel for life.

- unch

^Thank you for that.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Listed The Wasp in his top 10 comic characters

- :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup.

- I like the Wasp. Little-known fact.

- Likes her because she was played by Lilly.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Going by his/her signature, loves old cartoons from the classic era.

Going by his/her favourites, likes Blondie.

So far, I tend to find him/her above me whenever I'm here.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Joined this year

- Asuka fan

- Is currently online


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Appreciates Toni Storm :woo

* Like me he's invisible.

*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is invisible

Too bad his posts aren't :beckylol

Thinks Toni's promos are better than the IIconics promos :goaway*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Everyone's promos > the Jobbers' promos :fact

- Doesn't listen to quality bands like Agalloch and Manowar :goaway

- Michael Cole is his favourite commentator


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Stated some facts.

* Stayed loyal to Paige.










* Agalloch :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is looking for something

Hopefully no more shitty Io pics/gifs

I was trying to rep him, but I am too lazy to spread rep*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Never spreads rep :thelist

- Neither does he appreciate it when others send him reps :thelist

- Hates Io for some reason


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Enjoys. :thelist


Scarring the Night Sky.


Should know I won't be drinking anymore.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Can't hold his alcohol

No wonder he is awake

For a minute I thought he was chatting online with another desperate girl from different country country :beckylol*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know Cathy >>>>> jobber

- Likes Roger Federer :anna 

- Has an afro


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm drinking an energy drink right now. 


Knows Pavo is being rude as usual. unch


Would like to see the winner of Styles/Orton get a title shot post Mania.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Apparently won't be drinking anymore
Lightweight :lauren
Claims to not like feet, but has a feet sig :confused


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I have my reasons. :lauren


It's not a feet sig. That's like saying every bikini photo of a girl on the beach is a feet sig because they are not wearing 
shoes. :side: I just like the photo because it's pretty nature + pretty girl.

He must like feet to immediately draw that conclusion from my sig. :beckylol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Denies having a feet sig despite having a feet sig :goaway
Thinks I like feet :nah2 Women in heels though :bjpenn
Probably embarrassed himself on Paddy's day & that's why he doesn't drink anymore :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know St. Patrick's Day means nothing to the English. :lauren And I was drinking yesterday and not on that date.


Knows I'm not into feet and is failing to rib me. :goaway 


I only have one fetish and I'm open about that. I don't have any others. :armfold


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Claims to only have one fetish :bullshit
Doesn't like liking posts :goaway
Will be happy his girl Sonya's in the SD preview



Nostalgia said:


> Should know St. Patrick's Day means nothing to the English. :lauren


Same here :beckylol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is alive. :yay

- Probably wants me to return to my missus Anna.

- Knows liking posts is :anna


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ditched Anna :bunk
May or may not be part of the Sunday Dinner Crew later :hmm:
One of the best guys on here :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I haven't had a Sunday Dinner in months :sadbecky

- I could go to my step-mum's but I don't like feeling like Jesse Pinkman










- Overrates me. I'm pretty boring.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Massively underrates himself
Won't be having any Yorkshire puddings later :sadbecky
Knows I've made like 2 months worth of posts in here today :bye


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- What can I say, I have that effect on people. :aryep

- POST MORE :becky2

- Knows life without Yorkshire Puds is :sadbecky


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Has moved on from Anna Kendrick.

Doesn't post as much as they used too.

Hoping Rollins dethrones Brock.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TFW

Has low self esteem

Wishes CJ GOAT posted mor

Me too :sadbecky

EVA

Hates the Shield with passion

Thinks Rollins is the most overrated guy out there

Wishes Miz was in his spot instead of fighting Shane*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Is the heart and soul of this thread.

Would have loved seeing Peyton on TV last week, AND would have loved seeing her get a win even more.

Really likes that Green.*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Sometimes rustles my jimmies when he talks about Seth.

- Knows we'll never agree on him. :fact

- Likes to post in pink. Maybe I should get a coloured font like you cool cats.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Needs to claim a colour of their own quickly.

Living it up in the UK.

Is trying not be awkward apparently.*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I could be this

- Should also know I'm too lazy to put a colour before every post.

- Has a lot of boobs in his signature/avatar, it makes up for the Seth hate...a little bit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Likes Boobs

Yet he barely used sigs/avis where Anna's boobs were on display :lauren

Posted a a woman with big boobs in the Hot or Not thread*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- That'd be Sophie Mudd :aryep

- They're just a tad big










- PERV


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Knows that Dolph Ziggler is one of the most underrated talents on the main roster :ziggler2
- Loved the fact that The Miz finished and ranked #1 for best mic skills on the current roster in my 2018 RTC End of the Year Results thread :miz
- Would also like to see Kofi Kingston get a short run with the WWE title starting at Wrestlemania 35 :kofi


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*EVA




























DAMNIT

Doesn't like The IIconics :goaway

Non regular

Defends Becky at all costs :lauren*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I'm going to get some Lunch and then watch movies all day on Netflix. :aryep

- See you guys sometime during the week.

- You guys are great


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Went to get lunch. 

:bye

unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Came

Saw

Left

unch*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Left where?

Ronda was most searched of CRAB in the last year on google. I'm sure Becky marks will try and spin it.

vvv Worldwide









Ronda (red), Charlotte (blue), Becky (yellow), Asuka (green)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*They probably are gonna say that Google searches don't matter, but if Becky was n1 it would matter :lol

It's not fair to put Asuka in that conversation since she has done fuck all after losing to Charlotte at Mania last year

Then she had a good couple of months in December of 2018 and january of this year, but then dissapeared again*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It is fair.

Its team crab

And a champion.

It's funny how Beck got a huge spike after the Nia punch and The Rumble, then fell off a cliff again.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- He edited this post
- Out having fun
- Joined Nov 2011*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Repped in peace

- Likes Randy Orton :anna

- Hates Sami Zayn :sadbecky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Likes Sami
Likes Orton
Gives me likes


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks McCurdy is hotter than Ariana

Was posting a lot in the "Who do you think is most attractive thread"

Mad that someone turned Dick Grayson evil*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Agrees with one of my replies in that thread

- Disagrees with another one of my replies in the same thread

- Has over 100,000 points


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Repped me... thank you
- Good chap!
- Still... that won't change my mind on Salami Pain*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not looking forward to Mania

Probably will watch the Batista/HHH match

Still goes to WWE live events*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Last one to post.

Might stop being lazy and cut his hair. 

Gone to sleep, so goodnight Mord


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Makes cool cards

- Uses Tapatalk


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Or Crapatalk as we call it. 

I've made too many cards now :lmao

And :beckyhi


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Uses Crapatalk.

Suggesting Mordy to cut his hair.

Not a fan of the friends list on WF. I was the same and didn't bother with it until 2018 until someone added me. Then I thought I would add the people I regularly interact with, but yeah, it's a pretty useless feature.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't like the Friends list

He is on the list for that :thelist

Hopefully Phantom is alright, he was in a down mood and hasn't posted in a couple of days*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is missing Phantom.


At least we all get ninja'd less. :shrug


Should know she is still posting photos. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Phantom and I are the heart and soul of this thread, without us it feels like it is missing something :sadbecky

Still checking on the DJ :lauren

Hates to be ninja'd*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gets emotional over men he has never met. :lauren


Have some pics of this Turkish beauty:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I really don't know why you bother looking, its like a crackwhore in rehab. Still itching away for that next fix. Just like you with that _person_on the Twatter. 

Wondering about Phantom.
He'll back when he feels up to it. )

Posted some Turkish delight.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It's much more simple actually, Mordy hates it so that makes it still worth posting. 


Should know I've got the itch to visit London and meet that girl. :lmao 


Never did like turkish delights but my dad loves them.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

OK then she's a Turkish meat platter. Better?

Must be bad if you're willing to go to London. 

Part of the not watching WM Klan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll confirm that for you in due time. :lmao


Should know I'm not being serious. 


Had a milky bar Easter egg. They are £1 in Morrisons right now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't miss the Phantom

Should know that apparently the Iiconics won their first match on a live event this weekend

I can't really confirm it since there is not much information about it, but apparently Billie beat Carmella in a singles match, What I find weird is that Peyton seemed like she had a match with Carmella as well, but there is no information about it.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> I'll confirm that for you in due time. :lmao
> 
> 
> Should know I'm not being serious.
> ...


I paid 45p




Mordecay said:


> *Doesn't miss the Phantom
> 
> Should know that apparently the Iiconics won their first match on a live event this weekend
> 
> I can't really confirm it since there is not much information about it, but apparently Billie beat Carmella in a singles match, What I find weird is that Peyton seemed like she had a match with Carmella as well, but there is no information about it.*


All reports say Billie beat Carmella. Nothing on the Royce.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I know what the reports say, but I saw a pic of Carmella wrestling Peyton which apparently is from last night house show.

Maybe it was from the day before, I have no information from Saturday's house show, I only know that the Iiconics were there, but I don't know what match they had

I am just surprised that any of the IIconics actually won a match on house show, heels never win on house shows unless they are champions or in the middle of a big push*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm trolling again in the women's main event thread.

It's too easy. 

Only seen a raw report for Saturday.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Trolling obsessive Becky fans is pretty easy tbf

You only have to say that she is "not that good" or that you don't like her and they get salty

That's another one of the reasons why I want the Iiconics on RAW: It is easier to get information from RAW house shows than from SD house shows, several times SD crew goes to these small cities and there is barely any information/pics about it*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- zrc wasn't even trolling Becky fans :eyeroll

- Never lets go of a chance to talk shit about The Man :beckylol

- If Becky is "not that good", I wonder how bad the Jobbers are


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They all think I suck at geography now. I'm at peace with that.

Don't think I take anything on here seriously. So I'm happy if they think I'm dumb. :lmao

Next I should give Tamina 732 points in the rankings.

Liked my replies to Tyrion. I call shade. :lmao


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I like Phantom, but I don't miss him just because he hasn't been on the forum for a few days. 


Knows Mordy needs to get a grip. :hayden3


Thinks I have a crack addiction towards certain individuals. :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

Put Tamina in the first place of the womens rankings and Nia second

That would be hilarious

Can't wait to see salty fans trying to teach you math as well :lmao

NOSTALGIA

Denies her crack addiction on certain individuals

Keeps mentioning me when doing 3 things about other people :lauren

He would miss me if I am gone for more than a day*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You should.

- I'm dead and you all killed me.

- My blood is on your hands.

Mordy:

- Ugh.

- Why?

- :bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Speak of the devil...

- Or I should rather say "Speak of the Phantom.."

- :beckyhi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- The Wasp is great.

- :bye


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves the attention. :lauren 


Knows I'm still not used to the name change. 


:beckyhi




Mordecay said:


> *
> NOSTALGIA
> 
> Denies her
> ...


Since when have I become female? :hmm: Unlike them I have no desire to ever change my gender. :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Morphed into a woman.

won't need a Turkish woman then. He can just play with his own pink box. 

Designer vagina free on the NHS.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I wasn't planning on posting.

- But Lil' Mordy... :sadbecky

- Here's the Wasp:










Bye. Keep up the good work, zrc. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I will try good Phantom.

You'll be back. )

We wuvs you.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Non-Lilly Wasp :lauren

- Loves Burton's Batman

- Loves Mayu

EDIT

zrc

- Was having a laugh in the WM main-event thread

- Probably the best WWE 2K19 player in this thread

- Thinks Tamina's Supekick is a thing of beauty


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Especially when she knocked out Bella teeth with one!

Enjoy retirement bitches. You'll be back in a year you self righteous bints.

I mostly create folks on 19 these days.

Not a Tyrion fan?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*EF is not a fan of people who shit on Becky

Simple as that

Knows that Carmella's superkick is better than Tamina's :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You mean the Carmella that loses to Billie Kay at live events?

Yeah, k. 

If they're winning at live events. They're clearly losing at WM. What a surprise.

Silly AfriPavo, we're not even referring anything to do with Becky.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Live event results mean next to nothing

But yeah, the IIconics are taking the pinfall at Mania

I am just happy that it is likely that they will get their entrance, honestly never expected that after the year they have had

*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Or they'll show a package as they make their way to the ring. :lmao

I had no doubts about Tamjax being in a tag match. 

What if Becky and Charlotte both tap out Ronda at the same time? All 4 ponies would be a champion. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You can't do a disarmer and a figure 8 at the same time, so unlikely.

Although if that happens can't wait for the meltdown :lol

They could show a video package during their entrance if they are on the pre show, if they are on the main card no. Still could get cut though, like introducing the next team before they even get to the ring*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Who said it would be a figure 8 and dis arm her?

Ronda could retain and then its either
*she vacates the belt on raw and leaves for a bit saying she's beat everybody worth a shit.

* they bring up shayna, bebop and rocksteady and do something there.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I can't see Ronda tapping out tbh, and even if she does I can't see her tapping out to a non signature move.

Ronda winning with a double disarmer to Becky and Charlotte wens3

The result will likely be Becky tapping out Charlotte though*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She'd tap to an armbar xD

The match will be fine, the aftermath is gonna suck however way it goes. 

Hopefully its the end of Flair/Lynch for a long while.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Is Doctor Phantom gone for good? 
- Likes women with eye tattoos
- Coming from the medieval times 
- Has no sig*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup.

- Phantom Stranger is here, tho.

- Simonic. 

Here's Lil' Wasp:


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









* Stranger Danger!

* :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- But I have lots of candy...

- Toni Storm... not the good Storm. :lauren

- TWO WASPS, SUCKERS!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still posting jobbers :lauren

JUST LIKE ME!!!! :mark:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:lauren

- Wasp led the Avengers for years.

- Named the Avengers.

- Has her name in the title of a Marvel Cinematic Universe film. Go away. :goaway

Wasp >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Peyton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom Stranger said:


> Wasp >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Peyton


- Putting them in the same sentence is an insult to The Wasp

- Posted two Wasps and neither one was Lilly's Wasp :lauren

- Likes Nadia more


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*In the grand scheme of things Wasp is a jobber

She ain't Hulk, Thor, Iron Man or Cap. She ain't the X-men, the Fantastic Four, Dr. Strange, Black Panther, Spiderman

When you think about Marvel you don't think about Wasp*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Won't edit :lauren

- Is a jobber


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I mean, all non-Hank Wasps are great.

- Nadia Fever is starting to die, but I still love her.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Lilly :mark :mark

- Caught up with TWD?

- If not, do so. It's awesome.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nope.

- Been watching another series for work. I'll catch up with TWD, tho.

- Knows that Wasp is a solid mid-carder.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- She _was_ mid-card. But that was before Lilly came along :mark :mark

- Lilly is the main-event. Just like Charlotte and Becky :mark

- Okay, but avoid spoilers.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wasp squashing Peyton... :banderas

- Okay... I will read no spoilers. :anna

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Post Lilly, spread love! roud

- Wants Clea to be introduced in the MCU

- Cleange is his Charlynch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is mad that the IIconics are in the Tga titles match at Mania

Doesn't want to see them win

Thinks that Naomi and Carmella are a better team*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posted a GIF Phantom would like

- Won't be pleased enough with the fact that his favorites are in that match. Would also want them to win :lauren

- Wants Adam Cole to win at TakeOver


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









* Adam Cole should definitely win at Takeover :mark

* Gave Nakamura some good ratings in his rating thread.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Did it come across as good? I tried to be harsh. Guess I failed.

-









- Knows Toni is a star in the making despite what the detractors say


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- And Rhea.

- Don't forget Rhea! :mark

- There's no Wasp on this page :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

EF:

* If 8's are harsh than that means you'll give Kairi and Io all 9s and 10s right? :mark

*









*









PHANTOM:

* Phantom'd me

* With Wasp :lauren

* Rhea gets all 9s and 10s too :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- 10s for Kairi! :mark

- Io...

- :hmm


YOU WILL RESPECT THE WASP!!!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wasp is respected :anna

- Is aware that Rhea is a star in the making too

- Is a fellow hiveling :anna


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phantom Stranger said:


> - 10s for Kairi! :mark
> 
> - Io...
> 
> ...


You can't give Kairi a 10 because 10 means perfect, and Kairi isn't perfect because she's not Asuka. If there's improvement to be made, and there is, because you always take Asuka over Kairi every time the question is asked, it's not a 10.

I'll never figure out why you don't like Io. I don't, either, so I get it, but with your tastes, it just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> - Wasp is respected :anna
> 
> - Is aware that Rhea is a star in the making too
> 
> - Is a fellow hiveling :anna


Would push black.
Turn bate.
And fire Lee.


Fact for today. People turning 18 today were born the same day as the last ever episode of Monday Nitro.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Edited above post

- Finds WCW during its last days hilarious

- Is not looking forward to anything at WM


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hello my lovelies










- Is also excited for WrestleMania like me and it isn't being a nit picker like most people :anna

- Knows the card isn't that bad. I mean we have Seth in a big title match, Batista/HHH for the old school fight, AJ/Orton, Becky Balboa, and Kofi might be finally getting a long deserved singles run. Should be good.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :hi

- Excited for WrestleMania.

- Still very awkward. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Hello my lovelies
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Phantom Stranger said:


> - :hi
> 
> - Excited for WrestleMania.
> 
> - Still very awkward. :anna


:beckyhi

unch

:bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> :beckyhi
> 
> unch
> 
> :bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Repped me Hardy :mark 

- Has had 3 usernames so far 

- His first one was the best


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has kept his name despite us all hating on it.

- Good man, you do you, ignore the haterz










- Calls himself the 'Most Obnoxious Wasp Fan'










emerald:

- Ninja'd me.

- That's okay, I love you Emerald.

- Have some Turner to turn you on, see what I did there


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- First one had no spaces.

- Out.

- I'm :marking because he's :marking for F. Hardy! :mark

Anna:

- Ninja. :goaway

- Knows I need to spread the love before I can rep him. :sadbecky

- Deadpool fan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Should know that I was well aware that I was about to ninja him :beckylol

- Is excited for WM too :anna

- Loves pizza more than anything

EDIT

Phantom

- Got Phantom'd by TFW

- Phantom'd me

- :dance


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Recently posted in the Peyton thread :mark:

















*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:bunk


:lauren


:goaway


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

unch

unch

unch


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Are all ignoring Mordy now?

- Bullies

- unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that our hatred of Mordy unites us. roud

- unch

- unch

Anna:

- Ninja.

- Pro-Mordy.

- unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You would miss me if I am gone

There would be no one to bully and everyone would have similar opinions

And this thread would be boring*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

-









-









-









EDIT

Mordy

- Would miss you, yes

- But wouldn't miss your jobber spam one bit, that's for sure

- Ninja'd me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not true.


- I disagree with everything you turkeys say.

- Knows that we tolerate him. :anna

ef:

- Ninja.

- Ninja'd by Mordy.

- Knows that Mordy is a nice little weirdo.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*If he disagrees with EVERYTHING that I said...

Asuka is good

Wasp is not a jobber

Go and disagree :anna*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Thinks he's being clever :beckylol

- unch

-


Spoiler:  



unch


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You.know I wouldn't miss you.

I'm sure Tamina is trying to kill herself. Seeing as how she didn't put both arms out for the Glam Slam and landed on Beth's leg. 

I'll still mark when she kicks out some teeth at WM though. XD she can start with those two dingbats from Smackdown. 

You know what's funny about the 4 way tag? Once they've beaten the three teams there's.nobody on the main roster left for Boss n Hug to beat. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You don't believe those.

- unch

- Away with you!

I'm leaving forever. Post things I like. Unlimited love to y'all, even Mordy.

No edit. Deal.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks Becky is the Deadpool of the WWE :goaway

Deadpool is cool and funny, Becky is overrated and cringey

Is leaving forever*



zrc said:


> You know what's funny about the 4 way tag? Once they've beaten the three teams there's.nobody on the main roster left for Boss n Hug to beat. :lmao


*They still have the jobber Squad and I suppose that Alexa and Mickie could team up*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-:beckylol

- The singles match is Cole vs Gargano, I'm guessing

- What's the triple threat?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The singles match is Okada/White because Okada is likely ending White's reign of terror. Cole/Gargano and WALTER/Dunne are close seconds

The Triple Threat is Bandido vs Dragon Lee vs Ishimori

Besides the womens tag titles match Mania can suck an egg*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should check his rep

Will like the Peyton rep I sent him 

Will know or not if I'm lying


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

unch


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *Thinks Becky is the Deadpool of the WWE :goaway
> 
> Deadpool is cool and funny, Becky is overrated and cringey
> 
> ...


Pretty certain they won't bother with the job squad, seeing as they beat them for six months straight.


Posted three pictures of an ugly person.

:goaway

unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Boss and Hug were trading wins with the Job Squad during those 6 months though

IIconics didn't won a match since October and they are on the Mania match

So I wouldn't be surprised to see Sasha and Bayley facing Sarah and Liv if they retain*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Na, it'll be an NXT team next. 

There aren't any on SD. The whole Mandy/Sonya thing is just stupid and nobody takes the Naomi and friends teams seriously. 

Can see the Riott Squad going back to SD and the Iiconics moving to Raw in the shakeup anyway.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Same, I can see them doing that, they are the token jobber teams, no matter in which brand they are.

Wouldn't be surprised if the IIconics are Alexa's new lackeys if she stays on RAW

That would be a way of having them on tv more I suppose, if they don't win the Womens tag titles*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I get the feeling Alicia, Mickie and someone else will he calling it a day by years end.

Alicia fucked herself over, Mickie is pissed off she hasn't got a match at WM & I expect there's a few women in NXT considering quitting like the guys.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't think Alicia will be on WWE by 2020. Also, if Mickie signed a 3 year deal like rumours said when she first signed it will run out by the end of the year and I can't see her signing a new one and God knows AEW needs women.

I don't know which NXT women could quit. I would say Aliyah since she has been there forever and there is no signs of her getting anywhere, but it is not like other companies would be dying to sign her. Borne maybe. Devi, Reina, Jessie and Conti also haven'e been doing anything but house shows, so I would say they are candidates. Honestly I would say Candice too because she hasn't been doing much either and the Bucks are dying to have her in AEW, but I don't think she will quit because of Gargano

I don't think many of them will continue wrestling if they leave/are released*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I thought the same of Zeda, but she's doing fine on the Indies.

Tbh I could see Reina going if anybody. She has the size and set to be pretty good. Aliyah is saved at the minute with her team up with Vanessa Borne. More likely to he used as Hug n Boss fodder as a team. Reina has spent what feels like an eternity down on the live circuit, and only has two matches and a couple as battle royal filler to show for it on TV. 










Alicia was totally not drunk.










AEW have 9 women currently (10 including Brandi) its a decent start. Even if they don't have much value right now, it can be built over time. They could do with another veteran along with Aja though.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- AVENGE THEM THE MOST!!!!!!!!!!! :mark :mark :mark

-


















- I'M STUPIDLY EXCITED FOR THIS DUMB MOVIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hi zrc. :beckyhi


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Cool posters. :anna

- Endgame :mark:










- I must leave you beautiful people, see you on Sunday or something. Idk anymore.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I won't be watching it. 

Better things to do with those three hours of my life. 

:beckyhi brother Phantom.

:bye Brother Wall.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't know anymore.

- Come back soon!! :mark

- Love. 










zrc:

- Ninja.

- Not excited for the corporate superhero nonsense. :monkey

- Knows that I am! #AvengethefallenbutmostlyStrangeandWasp


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Voted in the legacy award thing.

I will get round to posting the results at some point.

Maybe



Spoiler:  The womenz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Maybe...

- Mention me if you do.

- Knows that I am procrastinating like a turkey. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*King of procastinating

Should know that I procastinate a lot as well

I should have started making my lucnh an hour ago, but since it is just for me I am just lazy, despiet that I am hungry like the wolf*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No, I'm the empress of procrastinating. 

- I should leave and write things for work that have nothing to do with Wasp, Strange, or wrestling. :lauren

- Post and/or avenge the Wasp! :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Legacy thing is up.

Can't be bothered right now. :lmao

Lalalalalala unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'll check it out on my way out.

- Goodbye for realsies!

- Avenge Wasp.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Maisie Williams responds to New Mutants delay: "Who knows when the f**k that's gonna come out"


She confirmed they haven't even filmed those reshoots they had planned to "make it scarier".

And that she asked fellow cast members, and they didn't have a clue what was going on with it either.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*New Mutants is dead

I wouldn't be surprised if they release it on Netflix or something like that

Wasn't interested in the movie tbh*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

If they haven't filmed the reshoots then it won't be on Netflix either. :lmao

Looks like there's no women's battle royal at WM this year. 

Which is fine.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Finds the mutants I post ugly. :lauren 


Probably shocked she charges £300 an hour. 


That's twice the standard Norwich rate. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Finding the fees of those people :lauren

Probably is saving those 300

Hopes she charges by the minute, since he probably won't be needing the full hour :lmao*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey when you're bored you look at those kind of things. :lauren 


Should know if I ever do it will be with someone cheaper. :lmao 


I need to get into an relationship again to get my mind off it. :armfold


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am always bored and I never looked into stuff like that :ciampa

Is cheap even with prostitutes :lauren

No wonder he can't get a girlfriend*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Says the guy who hasn't had a relationship in 10 years. :lauren


Knows £300 would be a fortune in Peru. 


Stalks Peyton's social media when he is bored. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I could probably live 2-3 months with £300

Shoud know that I had to copy/paste tthe £ symbol because I don't have it on my keyboard and I don't know the code

Also should know that I am cheaper than you*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is good with money :bjpenn

- Posts Becky photos to suck up to CJ :beckylol

- Looking forward to upcoming NJPW matches


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Money spender
- REPPED ME IN PEACE!!!
- This is a must watch Wrestlemania for him
- Doesn't know who he wants to win*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I renounce humanity. 

- I'm going to colonize Mars.

- Who's with me?

#JusticeforAsuka #AvengetheFallen


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Should make an edit with Asuka's face in those Avengers posters

I honestly feel bad for her, she deserves better

Those 3 have buried the entire womens division*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Poor Asuka
- Should know that I completed Cardcaptor Sakura (1998) and watched both movies!!! ONTO THE NEW SERIES :woo
- Sailormoon Fan*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Psycho Sid fan

- Just finished an anime series

- Will soon complete 13 years on this forum


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- His girl is champion.

- Is happy and deserves to be.

- But #JusticeforAsuka #AvengetheFallen.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Knows that nepotism striked again

#AsukaDeservesBetter

#RondaFTW*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yes to the 2nd one.

- #EscapetoMars

- #AsukadeservestobechampionofMars


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Agree his girl got done dirty by the booking

- I feel his pain

- She deserved a big match at WM


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's why we're leaving for Mars.

- So long, ape descendants. Enjoy your dumb ball of water. 

- Asuka will be the face of my Martian promotion. :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Good luck with your Martian promotion :anna

- Have a safe trip to Mars

- We will be sure to enjoy our dumb ball of water :anna


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- His girl is champion
- Has no sympathy to Asuka
- Loves to REP*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Didn't read all my posts on this page

- Will be sad that there's no Undertaker match scheduled at WM this year......yet

- Knows Megadeth are awesome


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> *Knows that nepotism striked again
> 
> #AsukaDeservesBetter
> 
> #RondaFTW*


Don't pretend to care about Asuka. You've been shitting on her for MONTHS.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Must have hated tonight's SD
- Disappointed yet expected
- Dislikes Charlotte*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*TYRION

Actually I have shitting on her for years, not months

Still, the way she has been treated since Mania has been sad

Just because I am not a fan of someone doesn't mean I can't feel bad for him/her

SIMON

Watched the 90's Sakura series

Watched the movies

Is about to watch the most recent anime*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You'll love Mars, Mordy.

- It's peaceful over there.

- And the IIconics would job less. 

Join me, Mordy.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Would subject the Martians to the IIconics :lauren

- What did the poor Martians do to deserve such torture?

- Probably enjoyed Miz's segment :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> *TYRION
> 
> Actually I have shitting on her for years, not months
> 
> ...


In my world it does.

So you feel bad for someone who you've never wanted pushed because you think they aren't entertaining, talented, charismatic, or any other positive adjective? A week ago you were laughing because you said she'd be on the pre show, and now that it's actually happened you're upset? You're weird. I don't get you at all.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I changed my mind...

- ...I'm more excited for Endgame than King of the Monsters.

- Strange must be avenged! :mark


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Moving to Mars

* Finally getting out of those catacombs roud

* Are you taking your skeleton band with you?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mad Calloway and the Skeleton Crew are definitely going to mars. 

- Changed my mind about Mordy.

- You guys get to keep him. :mark


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* We don't want him either 

:andre

* Can you take Nickelback too? You might need them for defense.

* Because if the mystic arts aren't enough than playing their shitty music will no doubt keep any potential threats away.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- There is only one fair and humane solution to our Mordy dilemma...

-









- Nickelback can go to Jupiter with all the other losers.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Did I really just read Flair is women's champ again?

:lmao

This is great! :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You did.

- That's why I'm moving to Mars.

- No New Mutants is also a drag.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

All they had to do was add Asuka to the main event. 

:lmao

This build has been hysterical.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- True.

- :lauren

- True... except the Asuka part.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh no the Asuka situation just makes it funnier.

That they're this stupid. 

Suppose they did this so they can have that women's battle royal and have someone in it that is credible enough to win. Especially with Ripley injured.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

Laughing at Titty Flair winning the title

You still think CRAB are all on the same level?

They make Asuka lose the title and now she ia either in the Battle Royal or missing Mania

PHANTOM

Up early

Did he even sleep at all?

Or was he planning him moving on Mars all night?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> In my world it does.
> 
> So you feel bad for someone who you've never wanted pushed because you think they aren't entertaining, talented, charismatic, or any other positive adjective? A week ago you were laughing because you said she'd be on the pre show, and now that it's actually happened you're upset? You're weird. I don't get you at all.


*There is this thing though: I've never said that Asuka wasn't talented or entertaining, in fact I have called her the woman with the best in ring skills in the company several times. Just because I don't worship her like you or think she should be the face of the company doesn't mean that I think she sucks. And she is not the only talent which I am not a fan of that I think deserves better, there are several: Joe, Bray, the Riotts, Mickie James, etc*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Somehow, got Phantom'd... :hmm

-That's what happens to Wasp-haters, ape descendant. 

- That green is hurting my eyes. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows the decision was awful. 


Knows Sonya won't be on the card now either. :no: 


Unless they add Sonya and Mandy to the tag match at the last minute, but the tag title match is already a big mess as it is. Though Sonya and Mandy deserve a tag title shot the most given their performance at EC.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup.

- Unfathomable pinheadery. 

- I think I'll be skipping 'Mania this year, much to the delight of the Girl. She likes Asuka and thinks Elias is hot, but I don't think she wanted to watch 15 hours of wrasslin'.

That's the second 'Mania she's gotten out of... :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should just watch the Elias segment then to please her. :hmm: 



Probably doesn't like when she desires Elias more than the Phantom. :beckylol



To be honest he is a good looking dude. No ****.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You sure about that last sentence? :beckylol

Don't worry, I wouldn't be surprised if, after last night, they will take out the IIconics off the match and put Mandy/Sonya instead of them :fuckthis

You know, despite the fact that the IIconics actually pinned the tag champions and kayfabe wise deserve the chance more than the other two teams, but they are not taking out the team with Rock's cousin and they are taking out the team with the HOF*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Elias is a handsome fellow.

- Nothing wrong with saying that.

- Eh. We'll probably watch some anime or something instead.

Mordy:

- Dreadful little ninja man. :goaway

- No Mars for you.

- unch


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Exactly Phantom. Mordy is insecure about himself and can't admit when another guy is good looking. :hayden3 


Will probably watch anime instead of WrestleMania. :lauren


Should know I'll only be watching a few matches and highlights of the main card. The pre-show never matters and I don't watch NXT so yeah. :shrug Much less time investment and not nearly as much of a chore to sit through.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

You are fine saying that, you have a girlfriend

And you don't have certain fetish

So true, the other women got fucked


















NOSTALGIA

Ninja :goaway

I can admit when a man is good looking, I just don't think Elias is :shrug

You saying that, on the other hand, well, means you are one step closer to the door of the closet :lmao*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I call them CRAB, I've never once said any of them are on the same level. They're just higher than everybody else... And still are. 

Should do a little research. 

Is it just me or are the Skippy's an afterthought in the tag match? They don't even react with the others like DOD, BnH and Tamjax do.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Alexa is over Asuka in the totem pole, she is the real "A" in CRAB, not Asuka

Kinda hard not to think as the IIconics as afterthoughts when the other 3 teams are from RAW and have interacted with each other since Fastlane, while the only interaction the IIconics have had with any of the other teams was when they beat Sasha and Bayley and the backstage promos they have cut on them.

Any SD team would have been treated like that tbh*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *
> You saying that, on the other hand, well, means you are one step closer to the door of the closet :lmao*


Is being very ignorant. :bunk


I have a fetish, but not for men. I'll never find a guy attractive or want to date one. 


So please :goaway


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope.

Alexa isn't anywhere near CRAB.

Is an idiot AfroPavo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- unch 

- Knows that I should be more enthusiastic about a 'Mania with Joan Jett... :lauren

- The death of New Mutants and the end of Asuka on the same day... why, universe? :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*









Phantom right now

May watch Joan Jett playing Bad Reputation at Mania*



zrc said:


> Alexa isn't anywhere near CRAB.


*
Sure... One is a 5 times champion and is gonna be at Mania, the other won the title once and is likely not gonna be at Mania, you are right, Asuka is nowhere near the level of Alexa, at least not in management eyes*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

All those searches didn't help your precious Skippy. Even Nia was more searched :lmao









When Alexa gets back in the ring, get back to me. Hasn't had a TV match in nearly three months.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Are you even surprised? Nia was champion and is on TD, she has faced Rousey twice on PPV and broke Becky's face, besides being on the A show

Peyton appears on tv once a month, mostly to get squashed and she is never on PPV

Compare Peyton to other jobbers, not to one of the most pushed women on the company.

Alexa is wrestling on house shows btw, they are protecting her, they just don't want her to get squashed by Rousey*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Skippy this, Skippy that. unch

- Talk about someone else.

- LIKE THE WASP. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I didn't even mentioned Peyton first, ZRC did :shrug

Should follow his own advice an mention someone else

Like Kairi :mark:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I agree with you.

But then AfriPavo only has one note.

He's pretty boring otherwise. With his tales of whacking rats and being so lazy to cut his hair. No wonder someone stole his tablet. They thought he was a hobo.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wasp and Kairi solving mysteries together... :banderas

- Nobody steal that idea.

- If I see that series on Netflix, I'm going to be pissed.

zrc:

- Ninja.

- He has another note:

- Ardent Nickelback supporter. :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kairi and Wasp gotta be better than Dora the Explorer.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Seeing a lot of people online wanting to bang live action Dora... :hmm

The actress playing Dora is part peruvian

Thinks I am boring... he is right, I am an unbelievably boring person, I mean, I watch golf and Formula 1 :shrug*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Damn right.

- 10 murders a show. Take that, NCIS.

- Kairi is a loose-cannon cop who doesn't play by the rules, Wasp has to keep her in line.

Mordy:

- This guy. :lauren

- Watches golf.

- Still sporting an afro.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

CSI: Tamjax.

An episode directed by Tarantino, where Tamina superkicks everyone for an hour calling them mother fuckers. 

Nia Jax can just sit in the office eating burgers.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

unch

unch

unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Punching himself apparently

Bored

unch*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

unch

unch

unch


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Should be happy about the IIconics getting a main card match.

-They probably won't win though.

-He probably thinks they will.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ninja'd.

- unch

- unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*unch

unch

Still on planet earth unch*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not for long, ape descendant.

- IIconic or not?

- Not. unch


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has Mars Attacks Avatar
Called someone an ape descendant
Is leaving Earth apparently


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Now you're on the trolley, ape descendant.

- This dull little ball of water has nothing to offer. 

- No New Mutants, no Asuka 'Mania match; why even bother? I'm starting over on Mars.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:goaway

unch

:bye


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gifs 
Gifs 
and more Gifs!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm leaving.

- Have fun on this dumb planet. :anna

- :bye


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:bye

:bye

:bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:hi

:hmm

:bye


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:goaway

unch

:bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

-









- :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

-









- :bye


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Ha! Hale Berry Storm. 

Good times when X-men and Spiderman were the two most important cinematic Marvel franchises.

In fact, they were the two flagships of Marvel comics throughout the 80s and 90s (and 70s in Spiderman's case).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Back when the mere mention of Doctor Strange in Spider-Man 2 was enough to blow my little mind. Simpler times. :banderas

- Spidey and the X-Men will always be heavy-hitters. 

- I can't believe Groot is a major player now. Good on him.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves skeletons
- Has a skeleton
- And so am I*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I don't trust my skeleton.

- Thanks, Ray Bradbury.

- All Sakura, all the time! :mark


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*-








-








-







*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posted 3 GIFs

- Has been watching wrestling since 1981

- Enjoyed the Ruthless Aggressions Era


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Just to let you know, started watching wrestling around 1994
- Wonder which year he has started?
- Started around Randy Orton's early career?*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

1992.

But I have photos of me playing with figures before then, so I clearly watched it before 92. Though that's when I remember from. Apparently I hit my father with a Rick Martel figure once. 

Still around.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Used to have the Bend 'Em Action figures of many WWF wrestlers like Undertaker, Shawn Michaels, Mabel, Diesel, Yokozuna etc...
- They kinda suck because they are stiff as hell and hard to play with them.
- Rick Martel fan*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know I started watching wrestling from 2007

- Chris Jericho, Randy Orton and Shawn Michaels became my favorites. Also became a fan of Christian and AJ Styles from TNA.

- Hell in a Cell is his favourite match type


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Joined Jerichoholics Anonymous 9 years after it was cool.

TNA used to be on the Wrestling Channel over Here in its early days, then Bravo, Bravo 2, British Eurosport, BT Sports, Challenge, 5Spike.

Fan of TNAJ Styles


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Usually the last one to post when I wake up

Usually wakes up early

X-men fan*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lazy

Three

Things


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Ditto

unch

:bye*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- MY TOP SIX DOCTOR STRANGE STORIES:

- 1. _Strange Tales #115_ - Still the best Strange origin.

2. _Marvel Premiere #3-10_ - The Shuma-Gorath Saga. Eldritch abominations against the mystic arts! It was my introduction to cosmic horror. Groovy stuff.

3. _Marvel Premiere #12-14_ - Doctor Strange witnesses/survives the Big Bang. 'Nuff said. 

4. _Doctor Strange: Into Shamballa_ - Dreamy tale of self-discovery; Doctor Strange for the _Sandman_ reader.

5. _Doctor Strange #1-5_ (1974) -As weird and wild as Strange should be. Features many of my favorite Strange/Clea moments. 

6. _Marvel Fanfare #5, To Steal the Sorcerer's Soul!_ - It probably won't blow any minds, but I'm rather fond of this one. Clea does things! :mark 

HM: _The Oath_ - Not one of my favorites, but I think every Strange newbie should read it. One of the master mage's most popular tales.

-









:bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Completely ignoring me roud

If he replies he is gonna use unch or the Slap pic

Should know that I am listening to Nickelback's greatest hits atm :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :no

- :andre

- ut


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Listed his favourite Strange stories

- Loves good music

- Groovy fella :dance


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:tucky

:banderas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nobody cares.

:goaway

:bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- unch

- :goaway

- :bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Lazy

More lazy

Posting Strange :lauren*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dr Strange is almost as boring as seeing you post Skippy.. Almost.

Good job these threads no longer increase post count. 

Will probably watch Wrestlemania in full.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doctor Strange > using the same smilies over and over and over and over and over and over and over....


- ...and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over again.

- I look forward to his unch. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You aren't worth one, so won't get one from me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Typically boring zrc response.

- Very poor troll.

- Probably off to rile people with more obvious trollery.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Typical Phantom response.

Probably post more shitty comic stuff to make himself feel better about his pathetic life.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Threw back what I said because he lacks any real wit or imagination. 

- More schoolyard bully nonsense.

- Enjoys shitting on everything.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its a wrestling forum sweetie, don't need deep conversation. Surprised any of you can even read, let alone write words with more than two syllables.

Clea, Magik, Strange, Phantom something something bullcrap.

They brought a cave troll, you gonna kill it or should I?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:bush

:bush

:bush


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Its a wrestling forum sweetie, don't need deep conversation. Surprised any of you can even read, let alone write words with more than two syllables.


- "Sweetie." :lauren

- More generic insults. :lauren

- Knows that I fucking love him and I'm just fucking with him. roud

Yes, I said "fucking."


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I love it when you say fucking you glorious ghoul .

I can't be mad at you. 

Like ever. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm going to see an upcoming horror remake for work tonight.

- Something about cats and dead children.

- Any interest in DM spoilers?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pet semetary?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not sure what are you gonna watch, but have fun

You and Phantom stop fighting










Rejoice and enjoy the Royce :aryep








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :hmm

- :hmm

- :asuka

Mordy:

- Mom and dad are done fighting.

- But Peyton will never help any situation.

- unch


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Booked a ticket for next week for Pet Semetary myself. 

Never really liked Stephen King stuff, but I'll give it a shot. Can't say I don't like something unless I'm willing to try it first.

Unless its Twilight. Twilight can fuck off.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- King's hit-or-miss for me.

- Man, I remember when people used to rag on the Anne Rice vampires... we owe her an apology.

- I got a killer headache. Think I'm going to log off for a bit. Bye-bye. :bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

Knows that Twilight is the drizzling shits

Not sure how those movies were as succesful as they were

I only watched the first two, because the second one is one of the worst movies I've ever seen

PHANTOM

I've had an on and off headache for the past 2 weeks, so I know how you feel

Hope you recover soon :anna

See ya :bye:asuka*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Haha I had a thing for Armand. 

But yes sorry Whedon and Rice for the pussy shit you did to the vampires. They should rip off your throat and bathe in your blood not hand you a rose and tell you they love you. 

Hope you feel better soon Sister Magik.


Here is an edit for Brother Mordy.

I don't hate you.

Wuv you really our lazy afro growing rat killing Peruvian Skippy lover.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I've seen worse.

- Honestly, the Twilight movies are basically the teenage girl's Fast and the Furious: they're dumb and goofy, but they're fine for their audience. They are definitely not for me, tho. 

Plus, I love Shape of Water, which is Twilight for creature feature geeks.

- Goodbye for realsies! :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- NEW PAGE!!! :mark

- The first post has to be amazing.. 

-









Excellent. :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am sad :sadbecky

Apparently WWE is returning to my country

But there is 0% chances of seeing my favourite :Vince2*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That sounds like good news to me.

- Even a bad live show is usually fun. 

- Besides, you don't know that she won't be there.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New sig

- The previous one was bad

- Has been to quite a few live events


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Keeps ragging on that last avi.

- Must've hated Mars Attacks!... 

- Not ragging on Mayu, tho. That's good. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I never really ragged on Mayu

- You rag on Io though

- :thelist


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not a fan of Phantom's old avi

Knows that the triple threat storyline is a mess

Probably will change his sig after Mania*



Phantom Stranger said:


> - That sounds like good news to me.
> 
> - Even a bad live show is usually fun.
> 
> - Besides, you don't know that she won't be there.


*Actually I know she won't be there since she gets married the next day lol. So unless she changes her wedding date or doesn't get married it is highly unlikely that she will be on the show*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's Io's fault for being overrated. :fact

- She refuses to be Kairi and/or Mayu. :goaway

- She's the Ringo of Threedom... except Ringo was charming.

Mordy:

- Ninja.

- Knows when Peyton is getting married... :lauren

- Is definitely Peyton's Phantom of the Opera.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Stop ragging on Io :stop

- Knows Io will be NXT Champion before the end of the year :anna

- Wants Mayu in NXT


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mayu in NXT... :banderas

- Mayu on the main roster... :lauren

- Mayu jobbing to Mandy Rose... :no


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Mayu will be Io's sidekick in NXT :fact 

- Will want Mayu in his Martian promotion

- Timeless entity


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mayu heel turn on Io... :banderas

- Mayu is actually a pretty good heel. 

- The best current women's champion in any promotion... kada


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posted the wrong photo

- This is the right one:










- Nobody even comes close :woo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Someone posted their wedding info on reddit and got leaked into wrestling news websites, I remember because someone told me that it was 2 weeks after Summerslam.

I guess better for me, since I won't have any reasons to go now and I could save some money

Not sure what you mean with that Phantom stuff, I have never seen the play/movie. Now he is gonna tell me to watch it :lauren*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Gross.

- :stop

-









Mordy:

- Ninja.

- Unfamiliar with one of the most popular stories of all time. :lauren

- Annie Wilkes? Do we get Annie Wilkes?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Edited his post to change the text to hideous green

- Wants to go to a live event to see a couple of jobbers :beckylol :lmao

- Perv

EDIT

Phantom

- Phantom'd me

- Should show respect to The Queen

- Should show some respect to The Ace of Stardom too


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Isn't waiting for his/her boss to get back to him/her. :lauren

- Mayu destroying Charlotte and Io at the same time... kada

- Should join #TeamMayu. :anna


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Of course I return to the thread to find more Io hating nonsense from you know who.

* Get off my planet! Go rename Mars to Planet Mayu for all I care!

*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

Mayu destroying Io on NXT :banderas

Mayu winning the NXT womens title from her wens3

Mayu jobbing to the IIconics on the main roster kada:tucky

COBRA

Returned :lauren

Just to ninja me :goaway

Posted a gif from the time when Io landed the moonsault correctly*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom



Phantom Stranger said:


> - Isn't waiting for his/her boss to get back to him/her. :lauren


- What?



> - Mayu destroying Charlotte and Io at the same time... kada


-











> - Should join #TeamMayu. :anna


- I politely decline

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja'd me

- Listens to bad "music"

- Likes bad "wrestlers"


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Can't do anything till my boss says something, so more Mayu talk! :mark

- Thunder Rock >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Skippy and the other one.

- Momentary truce!!!!!!!! :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Truce :mark










- Hojo or Sane? Which ringname do you like more?

- Likes :miz :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

Don't know what Thunder Rock is :shrug

Waiting for his boss to tell him what to do

Had a headache, seems like he is doing better with that :yay

EMERALD

Goddamnit

:fuck

unch*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Making creepy comments in the Peyton thread. :bunk 


Why did I even bother to click on it. :lauren


Got ninja'd.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nope... but I have no choice. Powering through. roud

Where's my parade? 

- Thunder Rock = Mayu and Io

- A true iconic duo.










NO:

- Ninja.

- Knows that Mordy is creepy. :fact

- Wanted Sonya to fight Asuka for the title. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordy is no doubt the creepiest regular in here. 


Is not a fan of Io but sure does talk about her a lot. :lauren


Wants justice for Asuka.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Calls me creepy

Is not entirely wrong

Posted a Mayu pic on my wall, he is not gonna get Nickelback'd this time :anna

NOSTALGIA

Not a regular anymore*



Nostalgia said:


> Making creepy comments in the Peyton thread. :bunk


*Better than looking for the fees of prostitutes :shrug

*


> Why did I even bother to click on it. :lauren


*Because you like Peyton even if you are not ready to admit it :aryep*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I am a fan of ragging on Io.

- And she's associated with two wrestlers I do care about.

- I'm out. Peace.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fourth highest poster in this thread, how am I not a regular? :kobe


I just don't post in this thread all day like you do. 


And when people are just spamming gifs it's even more pointless. :shrug




Phantom:

Enjoys ragging on people 

big time turkey

Is out... so he'll still be on the forum for another 20 minutes then.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Discussing stuff.

From ?.

a picture of a girl as profile picture.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

England. 


Posts in the Asuka thread regularly. 


Should know I'm mostly a lurker to that thread.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

English, thus my mortal enemy (Albion-Spain is one of the eldest and most bitter rivalries, or so they say)

A lurker of the Asuka fan thread, ergo kind of a fan?

No shame in lurking, I always lurk all sites before registering (so as to check if it's worth logging or not, and to avoid another incident like the one I had when I joined Tower Of The hand)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

Talking about Asuka, should know this seems like someone is trolling


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111381435254870022
Also lurks the Peyton thread :yay

Mostly because he is looking for things to say about me here

HUGO

From Spain

Ergo my mortal enemy (not really, Chile is our mortal enemy)

I even think my great grand mother was from Spain, but I am not sure*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

I don't lurk the Peyton thread.

Hahaha! WWE always trolling when it comes to Asuka.

gotta be intentional. They kinda do the same with the IIconics.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

HugoCortez said:


> English, thus my mortal enemy (Albion-Spain is one of the eldest and most bitter rivalries, or so they say)


That's why Spain has the highest number of British expats than any other country on the planet. :lmao I'd say our countries get along well.

I've visited Spain twice.

Nice country, but doesn't have my heart quite like Slovenia does.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*HUGO

Actually I was talking about Nostalgia, he lurks the Peyton thread, which means he saw my post before editing :lauren

They don't troll the IIconics, they outright humilliate them without shame

Was rightfully mad at the results from this week's SD

NOSTALGIA

God Fucking Damnit :fuckthis

No longer talks with the desperate girl from the last time

Do you still talk with the polish chick?*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I rarely view it if I'm bored. I don't lurk the Peyton thread. I'm not into her. I admit I find her somewhat attractive but there are hotter women in the WWE. Deal with it Mordy. :lauren


Hasn't really travelled anywhere. 


Considering his neighboring countries I don't really blame him. :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hasn't responded my question :goaway

Is gonna go to sleep soon 

Wanted to torture us with a Sonya/Asuka match at Mania :bunk*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Nostalgia said:


> That's why Spain has the highest number of British expats than any other country on the planet. :lmao I'd say our countries get along well.
> 
> I've visited Spain twice.
> 
> Nice country, but doesn't have my heart quite like Slovenia does.


I meant politics wise, british tend to like it here. Our goverments though...

British-Spanish relations have always been more tense than with the other prominent EU members.

Must be due to that Gibraltar nonsense (Spain complaining about the rock belonging to them yet they brush it off when Morocco does the same with Ceuta and melilla. The irony) Oh, and Philip the Second lol.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Gibraltar issue has been going for awhile though. 

I think with the recent Brexit crisis Britain has been more tense with France, Belgium and Germany as they are the more pro EU countries that are controlling the negotiations. 

Has got me talking politics when I never do that. :side: 



Mordecay said:


> *Hasn't responded my question :goaway
> *


I didn't refresh the page. :shrug To answer the question, we don't really talk at the moment. I kinda annoyed her with one message and yeah. Don't make the mistake of developing feelings for a workaholic, they will never have any time for you. :lauren


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Don't wanna talk about politics?

Then let's talk about Asuka instead

That's my jam.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I generally find it a boring topic to discuss along with religion and a lot of people are sensitive to it. 


Apparently suffers with insomnia. 


I used to. I still rarely can have the odd sleepless night, but generally my sleep is a lot better than it used to be a few years ago. The big changes that helped my insomnia in the past was getting off medication (and not taking sleeping pills) and getting into a regular pattern of sleeping and going to bed earlier.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Used to take sleeping pills

Loves Slovenia

Loves Monster energy drinks*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm waiting on a delivery but the postman is late. :eyeroll 


Survives on only a few hours of sleep regularly. 


Wants me to join the Peyton fan club. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I can't make join the Peyton fan club, only CJ can since he created it (big IIconics fan too)

Should know that I am mad since everything in the market is more expensive now, the potatoes are twice what they used to cost, in some places even 3 times what they used to :fuck

I am still mad that WWE will come to Peru and the IIconics won't be there :fuckthis*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- You're probably the only one in Peru who's mad about that

- Likes tennis

- Plays tennis?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm more surprised Peru have arenas.

I was sure they'd be wrestling outside Walmart in the parking lot. 

I'm sure the event will be iconic without Skippy and her trans friend.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The event will be Iconic, but not IIconic










There is no Walmart in Peru :lol

IIconics have at least a couple of fans in Peru for what I've seen, but I am the biggest one

*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posted Skippy and her trans friend. :bunk


Complaining about potato prices. 


Biggest geek more like.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

There's no Walmart in England either. 

Kinda expected them to open shop in a shit hole like Peru.

Congratulations you are Skippy's biggest fan. You still can't pass go and you can't claim £200.


I was turtled inappropriately by Brother Nos.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*They were going to open a Walmart here like 15 years ago, but they couldn't find the right location and gave up.

Womens wrestling is not very popular in this part of the world, most fans here still think about the women as divas and eye candy.

The Lynch is not as popular here as she is on other parts of the world, I think the most popular women here were Paige, the Bellas and Sasha.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Probably couldn't find somewhere cause of all the rats.

Little did they know all they needed was an afro growing lazy bastard with a metal stick.

They'd have kept you in Skippy merch till they day you died. Or when the rats staged a rebellion and killed you. Whichever was sooner.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mordy being devoured by rats... :banderas

- The Dead Cat and Kid Show was good. :anna

- Should know that I have to write a thing about it. Bye-bye. :bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*His boss gave him something to do

Wants me to be devoured by rats :lauren

Hopefully feeling better today :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Have you seen Willard?

- Either version?

- That can be you! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I heard about it, never seen it though

Someone cook for me please

I am tired and sleepy
*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should get enough sleep at night then. :shrug 


Instead of staying up until 4am fapping to Peyton pics. 


Is currently lazy.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Btw, I've seen this site has megathreads aside from the fan threads, what's supposed to be the difference between those?

Thinks the other user faps to Peyton.

In all fairness, he two thirsty pics of Peyton as his (almost 100% is a dude) signature, so maybe he's right in his/her assumption.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Megathreads are for pics/gifs, fan threads are for discussion. 


I'm only ribbing Mordy, we've been feuding since last year. :lmao


Is posting more in this thread now which helps considering certain regulars left.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Oh, I checked one, so the megathreads are supposed to be the crappy threads reserved for thirsty stuff.

Now I know to stay away from those.

Asuka is now in the jobberroyal, yay! (sarcasm)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia

- Sent me a rep earlier

- Appreciates reps unlike Mordy

- Is excited for the two best matches on the WM card

EDIT

Hugo

- Joined this month

- Has understood the difference between the Fan threads and the Megathreads

- Regular in the Asuka fan thread


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Should know that I love the old-school Hell in a Cell matches when they were chaotic and wrestlers about to kill each other.
- I admit, The New Day vs. The Usos Hell in a Cell was awesome. Great brutality.
- Started watching WWE back in 2007*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

There hasn't been a great cell match since 2000. The cell between Cactus/Hunter was the perfect ending to their feud. Shame they had to shoehorn Mick into the WM main event a month later. Because it ruined the retirement. 

And none will ever top the first two. 

HBK/Taker with the debut of Kane and Foley/Taker are hard to beat.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I liked the End of an Era HIAC match, it was a spectacle. 

Don't remember any good HIAC matches ever since

That would have been a good ending for the 3 people involved, but of course it wasn't fpalm*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Morning beauties










- Knows Cathy Kelley is :curry2










- Knows Undertaker should have retired at WrestleMania 28. To be fair though, I really did enjoy the Punk match.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Knows that Balor fucked up when he let the relationship with Cathy end

On the other hand, I think that's the reason she posted pics like these :homer


































So thank you Finn >*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows Finn might be gay for letting that one pass him. :wtf

- Knows Cathy is too much of a woman for both of us, we'd be too pussy to approach her. :beckylol 

- We can be pervs on here though :curry2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is experiencing movie burnout
Helps that the movies aren't that good
Watch stuff online


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- It's not even that. It's just I can't be bothered with the commitment. I hate how a lot of movies are like ridiculous lengths now. 3 Hours is too much for a film majority of the time, even over 2 hours can feel like a lot for me. I can sort of justify watching Wrestling PPV's because I only really watch it once a month and I can skip pointless shit, but I definitely need a break from watching movies.

- Probably doesn't watch his movies the legal way. Netflix is overrated honestly, I'm getting bored of it.










- I did enjoy that Titans show you recommended though, it was pretty good.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Knows that Titans was good :anna

Should know that I would be less afraid to approach Cathy than to approach Peyton. Cathy is a bit of a geek, so she seems less intimidating. I probably would lose my voice if I was about to meet Peyton :lol

Knows that I don't watch most of my shows in "the legal way" :beckylol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would faint more like. 



And bang his afro head on the floor. 


Watches most shows illegally, but probably pays for the WWE Network. :beckylol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I get too bored on Weekends. :lauren

- Knows I give WWE my money like an idiot. :beckylol

- Got some rep from me earlier in my repping spree. :becky2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Regularly comments that the girls I show him are cute and pretty. 


Must somewhat understand the appeal then. :beckylol 


Knows I also get bored on the weekends.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I used to pay for the network, not anymore. Why would I? The IIconics are never on PPV and most PPVs are shit.

Still sending "women" to TFW

Calls Billie "Peyton's trans friend" :lauren. You wish the trans you like look like her*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I've never had the WWE Network. Only suckers pay for that. :shrug


Knows I only copied that line from zrc. 


Should at least be happy that The IIconics will make the main card while Asuka, Sonya and everyone else that better than the IIconics is relegated to the pre show battle royal.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I honestly won't be happy until I actually see the IIconics in the match at Mania, I wouldn't be surprised if they are replaced on that match after all the changes that have happened to the Mania card.

I only consider Asuka, Naomi, Mickie and Ruby above the battle royal talent wise, and the last three have been booked like crap this past year that them being on that match is not surprising.

I don't feel bad for Sonya and Mandy, if they would have gotten over with the push they were getting these past couple of months they would have been in SD womens title match instead of being on the Battle Royal, but they didn't*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I think Balor might be a little bit puffy, but Evan Bourne is a confirmed ************. He's been seen on Grindr more than once. And the pictures were absolutely him, as he requested they be removed online. :lmao

What the wrestlers do in the privacy of their room/garden/sex dungeon is up to them. Long as they entertain me with their wrestling (which rarely happens anyway lol) then I couldn't care less.

Would buy Skippy down under, a little home movie Dillinger and Royce will make on their honeymoon.

I'm like the Nos I haven't paid for the Network either. I already have all the PPVs on DVD so that's not a selling point, I already have raw, smackdown, heat, jakked and shotgun from the attitude era on DVD (the only episodes I'm likely to ever go back to) so that's not a selling point either.

Any "original content" like the MYC, NXT, NXT:UK I can watch on YouTube. So not interested in that.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-









- Doesn't give a shit about Wrestler's personal lives. Ditto. :anna

- For example, Punk seems like a dickhead in real life, but he's still one of my all-time favourites.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows AJ vs Randy is going to be absolutely amazing

- But I don't want it to open. If this match was for the WWE Championship, then it would be a potential main-event. I want it to have a high spot on the card but it would be understandable if they opened the show because it's the match with the most potential to be a 5 star match and they usually want their opening matches to deliver in the ring.

- Will probably get some pizza while watching WM


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows I'll be stuffing my face with Pizza whilst I watch WrestleMania










- Knows it wouldn't be WrestleMania if you weren't getting fat at the same time :anna

- Should know I need to leave, been on WF for too long today. :lol I might be on tomorrow if I'm bored enough, but most likely it'll be during the week. See you then.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Balor just likes to keep people guessing. Gives him attention. But then he posts pictures outside gay bars so he knows what's doing. 











emerald-fire said:


> - Knows AJ vs Randy is going to be absolutely amazing
> 
> - But I don't want it to open. If this match was for the WWE Championship, then it would be a potential main-event. I want it to have a high spot on the card but it would be understandable if they opened the show because it's the match with the most potential to be a 5 star match and they usually want their opening matches to deliver in the ring.
> 
> - Will probably get some pizza while watching WM


Sure for the whole 8 minutes they'll he lucky to get. 

You'll need 20 pizzas for how long its gonna be.

Which is why I'll be enjoying my beauty sleep. Half the card will still be yet to happen when I wake up anyway m


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112036831992909826
Sweet Mama T and Hungry Hippo teaming up with Skippy and friend :lmao

That match is gonna suck. Wonder which IIconic will get pinned by Beth*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nobody cares.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Buried Mordy.


Probably could recommend Balor some bars in the Birmingham area.


Knows when WrestleMania is on I'll also be sleeping.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nobody cares*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Buried Mordy.
> 
> 
> Probably could recommend Balor some bars in the Birmingham area.
> ...


Y'know it'll probably still have two hours left by the time I wake up, if it starts at 10pm :lmao

Balor would probably have a good night in Eden or the Village, all the others in Birmingham are pretty shit. 

I don't go out up there anymore because they closed the Reflex 80s bar. It was my second home from the age of 16-25.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Will sleep during WM

- Won't subscribe to the WWE Network

- Prefers DVDs


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A DVD can't be edited and deleted off a fluffy cloud. All the tagged classic collection are from the original WWF tapes that Silvervision had, so there's no blurring on scratch logo or music tampering. Happy times.

Should know I found my old TNA weekly PPV videotapes in the attic, so I'll probably get them transferred to DVD at some point. 

Its funny watching a show where Grand Master Sexay is considered a main eventer :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Ignored me :sadbecky

I am used to :aryep

Would laugh if their faves ruin the HW curtain call at the end of Mania by winning the tag titles*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> *Nobody cares*


- Derivative.

- Uninspired.

- 0/5.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Legend

Art

Pet Semetary


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Shh!

- Don't say that last one! 

- :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Phantom :mark

- Here's Lauren:

-


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

AJ fan

Orton fan.

Going by their sig, he/she'd love for that corny 4HW post match moment to happen.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Keen on Asuka. :asuka

- Digs Spidey and the X-Men. :nice

- King Crimson fan. :becky :woo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Used to rag on Charlynch

- Now rags on Io

- Loves Wasp


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Phantom Stranger said:


> - Keen on Asuka. :asuka
> 
> - Digs Spidey and the X-Men. :nice
> 
> - King Crimson fan. :becky :woo




I actually went to see them live three years ago. The best gig I've ever been to, and it ain't even close.

The second best has to be the Saxon one with my friend that very same year (two months later, actually)

Third would have to be Priest and Helloween a year earlier.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The heart rags what it wants to rag.

- Speaking of Wasp, check yo' reps.

- Appreciates GOAT Françoise Hardy. :mark

Hugo:

- Ninja.

- Has seen some groovy bands live.

- Ditto. Maybe we can talk music later.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*MEW rep :homer

Criticized one of my recent posts :lauren

Calls people lazy here when there are a lot of times when he just posts smilies :goaway*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Fellow Crimson fan. Saw them live too.

Which line up did you see perform? Wish I saw any of the Levin/Bellew ones.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:beckyhi

Judas Priest fan.

Not got much else to put because we don't interact. Likes a band called camel?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*:hi

Not sure if he still drinks or not

Has a weird sleeping schedule*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

What's weird about it? :lmao

I haven't had a drink since birthday week. 

:beckyhi


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Used the unch smilie outside of this thread

Probably knows that Becky fans get mad for no reason

Not even Roman fans were that bad*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Knows about Cardcaptor Sakura 
- Watches the mainstream Anime
- Should try some of the not that known Anime.... try "Fantastic Children". This show is awesome.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

He'll only watch it if Skippy and her trans friend is in it. 

:beckyhi

Lover of metal and such. I bought a Dope album earlier, does that count? 
Bought it so I can put Debonaire on my alternative wwe game soundtrack in October. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Still don't know why he calls Billie "Peyton's trans friend"

He probably knows more trans people than I do, so he maybe knows someone who looks like her :shrug

Posted that Balor likes to make people guess about his sexual orientation*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

zrc:

*- Dope isn't metal
- Think of Marilyn Manson without being that popular. By the way, MM sucks... figuratively and literally.
- Wannabe Satanists and they fail with that.*

Mordecay:

*- Doesn't like anyone from WWE anymore
- Likes Adam Cole but he's sorta WWE guy
- Except for the IIconics*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

He sure does. You should see the cartoon shit he posts with him and Seth Rollins in it. :lmao

I don't know any trans people personally, I don't have the urge to stalk their twitters either. 

Just watched the episode of Raw when Victoria broke Beth's jaw with a slap. Beth had to take a year out. Ah good times :lmao


Turtled
:lmao

What is it then? Like industrial or some shit? I like Debonaire and their cover of You Spin Me Round. And nothing wrong with MM.

Though I haven't heard anything they've done this decade


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- NEW PAGE!!!!! :mark

-









-:bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably was waiting to start a new page

Hasn't been posting as much as he used to

Is leaving :bye*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Believes Andre to be The GOAT

- There's only one GOAT and he has GOAT written on his trunks

-


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

zrc said:


> :beckyhi
> 
> Judas Priest fan.
> 
> Not got much else to put because we don't interact. *Likes a band called camel*?





















Dude above:

Has a phantom on their profile picture.

Likes Andre

Thus loves Princess bride?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Y2J... lot of him recently.

- He loves Basket Case. 

- And Sleepaway Camp 2. :confused

:bye

Hugo:

- Ninja.

- Knows I have to ignore his question. It reveals too much. Sorry.

- It's aces, but I just love Andre himself.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Needs to edit the "w"

Is gonna hate being called out because of that

Unless he is leaving for real*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm too tired to even care, man.

- Post good, non-Peyton-y things.

- Out.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sent me a nice Bella rep. :confused


Must have been spreading.


Always has to announce when he's going offline. :eyeroll


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Is tired

- Time is taking a toll on the timeless entity

- :bye

EDIT

Nostalgia

- Doesn't approve of leaving announcements

- Loves Slovenia

- Knows :y2j is GOAT


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Phantom is a good guy so I'll keep the ribbing to a minimum with him. 


Keeps the same avatar/sig longer than anyone else in this thread.


Part of the started watching WWE in the 2000's crew.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Doesn't like Sami Zayn and other Indie trash like me.
- That makes us close as friends
- Has a beautiful lady in his sig*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

Doesn't rib Phantom as much as he does with other regulars here

Surprised at the rep he got from him

Hates when people say they are leaving. It's called manners son, you should try it sometimes

SIMON

Wants me to watch non mainstream anime

I barely watch non mainstream stuff

I am too lazy to look for non mainstream stuff*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has an afro. 


Will never post his photo on this forum.


Created some threads recently that I did read but I didn't comment in.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

zrc said:


> What is it then? Like industrial or some shit? I like Debonaire and their cover of You Spin Me Round. And nothing wrong with MM.


Dope is considered as Industrial/Nu-metal. Nu-metal is never considered as "Metal" and even the bands in this genre don't want to associate themselves as "Metal."

Nostalgia:

*- Might think Aliester Black overrated
- He's CM Punk with longer bearded face
- He's the Dutch CM Punk*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ah right. Does Rammstein fall under that too? The whole subgenres of music confuses me :lmao

Is a decent regular around here, who posts quality.

Unlike AfroPavo. unch


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Rammstein is considered Industrial/Hard Rock but they are awesome, nevertheless.
- Industrial Metal is considered borderline metal but you have to associate some metal elements. 






- This is you could call Industrial Metal METAL. Electronic/Industrial can still be metal. Metal is diverse and somewhat confusing.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

I post quality
























SIMON

Knows about Metal

Knows that the few things I know about Metal come from That Metal Show

I think they talked about Rammstein a few times there, didn't paid much attention though*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- I have more knowledge about Metal than The Metal Show
- If you have any Metal related questions, shoot me one.
- Loves Aussie ladies*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Fellow metalhead \m/

- Repped in peace

- Likes AJ Styles?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that Barbara Crampton is an international treasure and we need to protect her at all costs.











- Should know that stupid monster movie trivia has served me well.

- WrestleMania is going to be pretty boss for him.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> Knows Phantom is a good guy so I'll keep the ribbing to a minimum with him.


I'm not sure if I should be flattered or offended.

Here are Daisy and Violet Hilton:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Protects several international treasures

- Has a GOAT sig

- Check your rep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No one tells Phantom what to do.

- Likes the sig.

- Indifferent to Phantasma, my *spirit* (HA!) animal.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Checked his rep

- Did as he was told

- Like he always does


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nope.

- I will never check my rep.

- It's probably cursed or something.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows quoting me got me to check this thread again. :lauren


Should feel flattered from my compliments. :armfold


Is a stranger.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- It isn't cursed

- But of course I would say that even if it was

- Should take a leap of faith

EDIT

Nostalgia

- Ninja

- Like me, is disappointed that Sonya and Mandy are on the pre-show while the jobbers are on the main card 

- Knows Phantom is a good guy and doesn't deserve excessive ribbing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :bearer

- :no

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows we don't need to be reminded that the jobbers will be on the main card. It just gives Mordy ammo.


Likes the word strange.


Is very strange. :bunk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I like one of those.

- Still haven't checked my rep.

- On an unrelated note, F. Hardy is GOAT.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I wonder which one :hmm

- Identifies international treasures

- Likes Deep Purple


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Kate Micucci = International Treasure

- Asuka = International Treasure

- Peyton... :hmm


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :anna

- :bjpenn 

- :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

Peyton= Universal Treasure :aryep

Not sure if he wants to see Asuka winning the geek battle royal

I mean, there is nothing if she wins and if she loses she is just a bigger geek

EMERALD 

Complaining about the IIconics being on the match instead Mandy and Sonya

Should blame them for blowing their opportunities

If they were on the match instead of the IIconics the only difference would be that it is a different set of jobbers*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Kate = Leia 

- Asuka = Han Solo

- Peyton = Jar Jar


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Turkey

* Thinks he's too cool to check his rep.

* On an unrelated note, Kairi Sane > Françoise Hardy, Kate Micucci & Phantasma


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- :anna

- :bjpenn

- :beckylol

EDIT

BC

- Hasn't posted much recently

- No longer has that wonderful sig

- Hoping for big things for Kairi in 2019


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Must investigate further.

- Kairi > Io, tho.

- YOU KNOW IT'S TRUE!!!

ef:

- Ninja.

- On Team unch.

- Loves the Megadeth.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Respects the Megadeth :anna

- Loves The Giant known as Andre

- Team unch :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Cobra likes a lot of cool things/people and Io.

- Still with :bayley. 

- Thinks Bray Wyatt can :goaway.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Yes, Bray Wyatt can :goaway

- Io is cool :cool2

- No longer with :bayley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I was with her for about a week.

- She's no Kairi, tho.

- President Sane... :banderas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Mayor Kane










- Likes Kane?

- I'm guessing you do


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordy does. :lauren


But then he has weird taste.


Should know I'm going to pull a Phantom and tell everyone I'm leaving. Night all.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I do.

- As a spooky demon/Phantom of the Opera man.

- Not as an elected official.

NO:

- Ninja.

- Goodnight.

- Dream of Kairi Sane, your new favorite. :mark


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Posted President Sane

* Didn't post Vice President Shirai

* Posted Janitor Mayu on my wall

:lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

Kane is the GOAT for me, I don't care what anyone says

kada is getting close though

Okada's 2 year title reign :banderas

COBRA

Janitor Mayu> Io

President Sane>Janitor Mayu

Universal Treasure Peyton>President Sane*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Mayu is Secretary of Funk.

- Knows that Io is #notmyVP.

- Kane for life.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes Bray Wyatt :lauren

- Doesn't respect Io :thelist

- Knows this is the last post for this page


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- True.

- Goodbye, goobers! I'm off to have groovy adult adventures!

- One for each of the three here:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*GOATlivia wens3

Lilly :bjpenn

Io :goaway*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

- likes iiconics

- thinks kane is the GOAT (lol)

- posts a lot of pics of the wwe superstars divas ladies


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Prefers the Hitman over the Heartbreak kid.

-Not a fan of Charlotte.

-Thinks an old well known Austin contrarian poster has returned in rejoiner form.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Kiwi

Probably supports Dakota

Hopes that she returns soon*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Gravity's a lie.

- So is the sky.

- Trust in the all-seeing, all-knowing Eye.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows we are living in a dream

- Possesses a palantir, I guess

- Loves Maggie Rhee :mark :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Over rated Mickie James.

Been here 2 years. Thought it was longer.

Happy April twatbags.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I still have about 20 minutes before April.

- Happy March.

- Enjoy April, future man.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It's now April where he is.

Saw the cat and kids movie. Was it at least faithful to the book? 

I watched Bohemian Rhapsody last night. Although they took creative liberties in a few places, it was pretty good.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's officially Lon Chaney's birthday! :mark

I'll be posting Chaney nonsense in the morning.

- Mostly no. 

-Editing on BR bugged me, but it was fun. I'm always up for a celebration of Queen.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Morning Phantom.


Should know I sent my first ever visitor message just now. 


Mordy won't like it despite how much she looks like Peyton. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Good morning.

- And goodnight.

- Gave Mordy a thoughtful gift.


Here's GOAT Lon Chaney:










:bye


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was up quite late. 


Knows I'm very thoughtful. 


Should know I spent a good 10 minutes looking for the right photo.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Ruined my visitor Wall :goaway

More than Micucci or Hardy ever did

Too lazy to send that "thing" as a rep and leave my visitor wall alone :vincefu*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I have sent reps before so I wanted to try a visitor message. :shrug 


Knows I have visitor messages disabled so he can't get his revenge.


Is being :rude She's quite hot. Admittedly a little bit overrated by the community, but still one of the most attractive t-girls imo.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks this person looks like Peyton










Thinks Billie looks like a trans :lauren

Really needs glasses*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well a thread was created on the topic and others agreed she looks like her: https://www.wrestlingforum.com/gene...look-like-adult-film-star-chanel-santini.html :shrug


Doesn't like me reminding him of that thread even though it was hilarious. :lmao


Should know my eyesight is fine and I hope I'll never have to wear glasses, they would look stupid on me. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Well you are kinda stupid so they would fit :shrug

Mad that my jobbers are on the tag titles match at Mania and his jobbers are not

Didn't know the word optometry. Dude, even I knew that*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is being :rude again


Should know I repped that guy who created that thread and linked him your post above. :lmao 


Maybe he will come here and discuss good women.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Likes to use the :rude smilie when people are just telling him the truth

Won't watch Mania live

The only reason he will watch the geek Battle Royal is because Mandy and Sonya are in it... like the geeks they are*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

So it's the truth I am stupid just because I have different taste to you? :bunk 


Doesn't seem to realise we find some of same girls attractive so insulting my taste doesn't exactly work. :armfold


Failing to get me to talk about WWE.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Stop fighting.

- You're both pretty.

- Knows I will post more Lon Chaney. :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Who? 


Should know I'm prettier than Mordy. 


And can actually attract the opposite sex unlike Mordy who hasn't had a relationship in 10 years. :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- GOAT time! :mark

- Lon Chaney: Man of 1,000 Faces, Master of Makeup, Hollywood's First Great Character Actor, THE Phantom of the Opera.

-


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows I don't know who that is
Isn't surprised
Breaks up fights in his spare time


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is keeping his reps PG these days :lauren

Doesn't have much time to post anymore :sadbecky

Looking forward to see his girl winning the Mania main event*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Complaining about pg reps :goaway
Never reps me :goaway
More confident about Mania than I am


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Legend


Votes

Will in a months time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- Legend.

- Like Lon Chaney! :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:beckyhi

Total ghoulish legend. 

Like the old man you're stanning today.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Joining late today

Will never call me legend :sadbecky

Will do the rankings in May*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I've always been stanning him.

- Y'all barely tolerate my incessant Strange rambling; I think you'd run me out of town if I did the same for a silent film dinosaur.

- Honestly, he's probably my GOAT o' GOATs.

Mordy:

- Ninja.

- Legend.

- Like a sewer alligator.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Part time ninja.

Like the part time superhero The PMS Avenger.

Still a legend


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I'm procrastinating. :woo

- Enjoyed the Queen movie.

- Here's more of my ghoulish old man:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









- Watched Fargo Season 3

- Nikki Swango :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Ditto.

- Nikki was the MVP of that season. :fact


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









- His house is swarmed by comic books

- Likes magic


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kairi Sane

Nikki Cross

Rhea Ripley

All three will be on his votes next month.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Should know none of them will be in my votes next month. I only include wrestlers from the main roster. 

- However, Beth will be in my votes :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nikki is main roster :lmao

And I'm sure Beth will get some decent numbers this time around.

Knows Tamjax and the Ripper will get my points.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*EMERALD

Nikki Cross is on the main roster

Sadly Kairi probably will be after Mania

Rhea... they may take her time with her since she is 23

ZRC

Knows that WWE has done an excellent job reminding people that Nikki has been called up

I guess Beth numbers will depend on how she performs tonight and at Mania

And how long she will be sticking after that, since the rankings are still in May, people may forget her by then*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc

- Yeah, but Nikki won't get my votes

- If Kairi and Rhea get called up, they would

- Tamina will get 9 points from him

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja'd me

- Will vote for Kairi

- Votes for non-wrestlers :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- RUN, KAIRI!

- RUN TO FREEDOM!!!

- STEAL A SHIP AND SAIL AWAY FROM SOCIETY!!!!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should I bring back the men's rankings for the post mania period?

Been thinking about it. 

Ride the Riptide with the Ripper Rhea Ripley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Yes

- If you don't want to do it, tell me. I'll do it :anna

- Loves the Ripper


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

Used a lot of "R" in that last thing

I can't pronounce the "R" very well

You should try with the mens rankings again, I would but people shat on my rankings :sadbecky

EMERALD

Ninja :goaway

I vote for non wrestlers because most of the womens wrestlers are so boring

Especially the ones getting pushed*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :goaway

- Likes Cathy Kelley

- Sucks up to the mods :fact


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got some Rhea rep from me. 


Knows Mordy is a big time suck up.


Insert random third thing which will be this pic.











:banderas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah I'll probably do the men's rankings again after the shakeup. 
Raw, SD, NXT, NXT:UK, Non Wrestlers, Tag Teams & Alumni/Part timers OK with everyone?... Or Alumni and Non Wrestlers are included for their respective brands and tag teams is done by adding the score for each guy then dividing it by the number of members. 

The women will always get more votes anyway. For all the moaning folks do about them, they always get more attention when it comes to the rankings. 

Which is good as I enjoy that one much more.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :anna

- Do all of those categories in one thread. Might get more votes that way.

- Why are the rankings next month though? I thought they'd be immediately after WM.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They're next month to accommodate the shake up and so there is 3 months between each set of women's rankings.

Folks said six were too many last year so its set like this:

Feb 1st after the Rumble.
May 1st after WM and shakeup 
August after Summerslam
November after Survivor Series.
Awards from 1st December
End of Year rankings around Christmas/New Year.

Won't be so many this year as we haven't really had any alumni appear this year so far (Beth's been on a few now for her stint on commentary)


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Master of rankings.

* Everyone here probably knows who my top 3 will be.

* Happy April.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Asuka, Kairi and Io?

- Toni, Rhea and Becky will be in the top 10

- Happy April


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Part of the Kairi fan club. 


Should know I don't dislike her, but the amount of pics/gifs that get posted of her gets tedious in this section. :shrug 


Posted Rhea so something good came out of his post.




Emerald: 

Ninja 

Should know I have to go and do stuff 

Bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cobra:

- Probably knows my top three.

- Supports the GOAT pirate.

-









WOAT Ninja:

- Ugh.

- Tired of Kairi pics. 

- Eat elbow!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*COBRA

Yeah we know




























PHANTOM

Ninja :goaway

Obsessed with Swamp Thing today

Call me legend :mark:*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Got ninja'd

- Or Phantom'd as he would say

- Or turtled as zrc would say

EDIT

Mordy

- Posted two bad photos

- And one good photo

- Likes House


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ditto.

- I'm leaving.

- POST THE THINGS I LIKE!!! :woo :dance


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Leaving for dinner.

Catch you later twatbags


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Weird username.

Can't remember the name of the wrestler on their profile pic. Damn, lo tengo en la punta de la lengua...

Pics of vintage WWF.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Katie Lea.

- Prog rock fan.

- #JusticeforAsuka


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Is it too soon to say I told you so?

I mean, Ronda ain't working both shows... Right?

Surely they won't give it Charlote.... Right?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I already said you were right.

- What? Wanna moonpie? 

- :goaway


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I posted Debbie Harry attacking Andy Kauffman for you xD

The Ghoulish One.

Knows the avi is Katie Lea. Her theme "Hurt You" was sung by Chibi from The Birthday Massacre


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I saw that!

- It did not go unappreciated.

- Should know that I am enjoying a bottle of diet root beer.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Was kinda right about the IIconics and Tamjax not getting along

The IIconics did the job tonight, that means they will win on Sunday RIGHT?

Probably Billie will be the one pinned on Sunday

PHANTOM

Ninja :goaway

Complaining about me postng Peyton in thread he doesn't frequent :goaway

unch*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Primary perpetrator of Peyton proliferation. 

- Jive turkey.

- Loves that Kane.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- :asuka

- :bye


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Thoughts on this years HoF?

Did I miss anything on Raw?

If Skippy got pinned I will watch that later.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I forgot "know." :lauren

- Brutus Beefcake is in the class of 2019... :hmm 

- How do we feel about Magik spam?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Only if we get Olivia spam too :jericho2

Feels bad for fucking up his post

Has a Kane mask :mark:*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc



zrc said:


> Thoughts on this years HoF?


- Too many stables/tag teams.



> Did I miss anything on Raw?


- Charlotte Flair vs Becky Lynch vs Ronda Rousey segment was awesome



> If Skippy got pinned I will watch that later.


Yes :anna

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja

- I won't mind Olivia spam. I like her. :anna

- But jobber spam must :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No Olivia.

- Only Magik.

- Maybe the Wilson sisters.

ef:

- Should know that I'm super tired and ninja-ing me is very :rude.

- Enjoyed the BRC segment.

- Fan of Peyton humiliation.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Magik spam :goaway

* Heart spam :bjpenn

* Kairi spam :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Posted 2 great pics and Magik

* Meiko Kaji spam is now this threads hot new thing :mark

*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

:goaway

:mark:

:fuckthis










Better

COBRA



















Have some Peyton too








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I've been waiting for someone to say that! :mark

- The Meiko thing, not the Magik jive.

-










Ignoring the ninja... :banderas


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Ignored the ninja

* Anybody who doesn't appreciate GOAT Meiko Kaji doesn't deserve 3 things :fact

*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- TESTIFY!

-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should I tell him?

- Does he deserve the incalculable grooviness of Meiko Kaji?

- :hmm :confused


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

-









-









-









EDIT

Phantom

- It's Phantom :yay

- :beckyhi

- :bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

Don't really care, if I would I would google her

Probably another jobber :eyeroll

I would have heard about her if she wasn't

EMERALD

Thinks his opinion matter

Finds the IIconics cringey, yet thought the womens segment was awesome :lauren

Also needs to get his eyes checked*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Gifs...

- No Meiko...

-









Mordy:

- :goaway

- unch

- ut


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- She may be a jobber but I'm pretty sure more people have heard of her than they've heard of your two favorite little jobbers

- Got ninja'd

- Kane fan

EDIT

Phantom

- Phantom'd me again

- Now who's the one that's being :rude ?

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm stuck with you Meiko non-fans... :lauren

- Cobra! Come back!

- Phantom sleepy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I like Meiko










Scorpion Rising wens3








*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Is sleepy

-









- Night night, Phantom









EDIT

Mordy

- Thinks others' opinions doesn't matter

- Should know his opinion matters the least

- Has bad taste in wrestlers :fact


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Okay, she's pretty boss.

- I will allow it.

-









ef:

Ignored and reported.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Double Meiko spam! :mark

*









*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- GOAT post. 

- Is now my favorite.

- Everyone else here can blow.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Kairi avi :mark:

Meiko :mark:










PHANTOM

No longer enemies with Cobra

Cobra and Phantom right now










Me right now











*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

BC

- Doesn't have a sig

- Probably because they still didn't find one that goes perfectly well with the avatar

- Fellow Becky fan

EDIT

Mordy

- Once explained the origin of his username

- It made sense 

- Unlike his jobber worship, which doesn't make sense


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks I think bad taste in wrestlers

Which is funny given that 3 names on my sig are the top 3 best wrestlers in the world

But what does he know about good wrestlers? He thinks the Lynch is good :lol*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I meant your primary favourites, which obviously are the jobbers 

- Your secondary favourites are fine

- Big fan of Tye Dillinger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Why am I awake?

- :confused

- Post things Mordy hates! :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Just post anything that's good

- Mordy hates most good things

- :bye


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Happy that Charlotte is champion
- He'd be much happier if Becky wins both
- Must be happy Asuka lost to Charlotte*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

-









- :bye


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:beckyhi

Say no to Io!!!

:bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Why am I awake?

It sucks

I just want to be able to sleep for 5-6 hours in a row, is that too much to ask?*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nobody cares.

unch

:bye


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably saw the highlights of the women's match from RAW and saw Peyton's atrocious selling of the glam slam. 


Can WWE take these screaming jobbers out of the match please? They make EVERYONE else look bad. 


Not to mention them getting a spot on the main card while much more talented women are not.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The match was little more than a Beth showcase, so newer viewers know what she can do.

I had a laugh at Tamjax not bothering.

Kinda weird thinking this will be Beth's first title match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I just think the screaming is ridiculous. It's worse than Kelly Kelly back in the day. The actual selling of the move was not bad, but they need to lose the insane screeching and awful facial expressions. They've brought down other matches with it too. If someone in the back is telling them that they need to scream at the top of their lungs like they are about to be murdered, that person needs to be fired. 

Probably tired of seeing the spear through the barricade spot. 


And that spear didn't look good either, a bit like her husband's (saying this as a big Edge fan, but his spear mostly sucked).


Edit: upon watching that back it didn't even look like a spear at all. :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah the barricade spot is pretty overused at this point. 

If she'd done it to Nia it would've been more effective.

Melina's screams were the worst.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Pavo won't be happy about me talking bad about skippy and he will just say I'm being salty. :lauren 


I need to go to Boots later and get something. I haven't been there in a long time. :lmao 


Doesn't seem as needed now when you can get most of what they sell in supermarkets these days.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah, I only go to Boots if I need a prescription. Only place that seems to have everything in stock. 

In the end towns will just be coffee shops, charity stores and food. Nothing you can't really get online these days.

I've gotta go into town myself tomorrow to pick up my new laptop.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I slept 3 and half hours :lauren

Knows that Nostalgia is salty. There must be someone in the back telling the IIconics to be as over the top as possible, they weren't like that on NXT.People blaming Peyton for Sasha's botch fpalm.

Send me your old laptop :lol

*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wants zrc's old laptop. 


Probably wants to see what's on it. :lauren


Can't accept criticism about his jobbers.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I accept criticism about my jobbers, since I am the one who criticizethem the most, but you criticizing them is like me criticizing Becky: Even if you have some valid points you can't be taken seriously since you have said several times that you don't like them.

I have said that their matches are ok at best and half of their promos are cringey and the boob job has affected their ring skills, especially Peyton's.

Actually I only want ZRC laptop because mine is old af, I don't care what's in it, I was going to reset it either way :shrug

*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

At least Becky has some talent, The IIconics on the other hand... 


I wonder if they got boob jobs thinking it would get them more of a push. :bryanlol


Wants a new and faster laptop to handle all his photo downloading and porn viewing. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not sure about the boob job was done to get a push, Peyton seems really insecure with the way she looks, she even said that on interviews, that's why she changes her look so often. She is even blonder now... not really a big fan of that.:lauren

The IIconics get a reaction, unlike most teams there. The crowd was more alive for their match than for the match with Ronda, Becky and Charlotte, crowd was dead for that one and only reacted when it ended and the 3 started beating up each other.

I actually want a laptop that doesn't have to be plugged to work... and if it is faster than the one I have even better.

*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I got a new laptop for that reason. My old laptop always had to be plugged in and could no longer hold a charge. It lasted a long time though with heavy use and I guess the battery just drains over time or maybe the battery was dead and needed to be replaced idk. 


Should know I am referring to my laptop before my last one. As he probably remembers the last one I ruined by spilling my drink over it. :lmao 


Probably agrees with me about brunettes > blondes.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

My current laptop is Windows 10.

But wanted one with better specs.

I accept my jobbers (if they can really be called as such as they hold wins over everybody) are absolute dogshit still love them.though. xD

Except Luna and Beth everyone I mark/ed for aren't blonde.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Trish and Maryse have been the only blondes I have root for... and mostly because they were hot af

I suppose I will have to add Peyton to that list now, even though she was hotter with the dark red/black hair :lauren

Funny thing: I always have preferred blondes when I was ateenager, but somehow when I reached my 20's my favorite women have been brunettes or with brown hair*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That last point was the same for me. When I first started watching WWE in 2003 Trish was my favourite woman because I loved blondes then and I was 11 at the time. Then over time I started to like more brunettes on TV shows and irl and brunettes became my type. 


Though when I reached my 20's something else changed. :lauren 


But it didn't affect my relationships and my relationships reassured me that I am mostly heterosexual. :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I think AEW are brave having a transexual in their women's division.

I've seen some good and bad from the fanbase about it. Plus they can say they did it before Vince. Though there is one cast on Superstar Search. 

Sherri was my first female love. Probably the only one that I'd put right next to Victoria. The Vixen may be first but Sherri will always be 1.5


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I wish I discovered wrestling earlier and started watching in 1998 or something and would have been able to watch WWF and WCW live - instead of years later on DVD's and the internet. 


I was really into it as a kid. We would watch Smackdown on Saturday mornings and then after it was finished do wrestling matches on the trampoline. 


We owned toy belts of the Undisputed Title and the World Heavyweight title and used them in our matches. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Something changed in him when he turn 20

He needed to "fill a void" :beckylol

Still lying to himself*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rags of Nostalgia despite us knowing he's a rat killer, too lazy for a haircut, been spanking the.monkey solo for a decade & is poor as shit.

But despite all this, you're like our little brother. We hate you but you're still our little brother. 

You said you didn't get much sleep. I dropped off at 11 woke up at 3. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I usually go to sleep between 12-1 and woke up at 3-4, but most of the time I go back to sleep a few minutes after it

However, this time I went to sleep at 12 and woke up at 2 and couldn't gop back to sleep until 4am, just to wake up at 5:30 again

Considers me his annoying little brother roud*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Annoying and little.

- Completely devoid of funk.

- Likes Mayu. :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Urgh the hobbit character that ain't even in the book.

Loved LOTR despite its flaws, but I can't sit through The Hobbit. 

Emerald :beckyhi


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Waving
- Friend of Emerald
- Doesn't have a sig*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Satanic :beckyhi

The regulars of the thread, consider you all WF friends. 

Including your metal loving self xD


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Ripper fan

- Who isn't?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Tyrion.

- Posted a gif of the luckiest Wasp in the world.

- Should know that I just watched the BRC segment. Good times. :lenny


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I tried to buy tickets for the Avengers

I was unsuccesful :sadbecky

All the movie theaters apps have crashed or sold out here, which is weird since not many people buy their tickets online, but I guess they did this time*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You're not the only one.

- That film is crashing many sites.

- Here's cuteness:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I just booked a Dark Phoenix ticket instead.

The reviews Storm got for the film is enough to excite me. But hope she uses more than wind and lightning this time. 

New Mutants is all but dead. Only chance now is if Disney use the version already finished, which was panned.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- R.I.P. Movie Magik. :darryl

- And Champion Asuka... :darryl 

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Cuteness










Sadness










Happiness








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Everything about his post is bad.

-









-


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Invisible like pretty much everyone else in this thread :lauren
Getting spammed with Peyton/Nickleback :lauren
Posting that Kate chick again


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't believe in invisible mode. 


Sent me a rep of a hot girl by a mountain. :anna


Will get LD rep from me when I'm not being lazy and spread around again.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Hot girl by a mountain is named Sara Underwood

- Sends nice reps :anna

- TNA fan during the 2000s


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Nostalgia

-Doesnt budge Phantom's onslaught.

-Looks to be cornered in the con thread sometimes.

-Should send Joe Goldberg some hot pics of women so he can shut up about his personal girlfriend problems.

Green Fire

-Knows AJ/Orton will be a classic.

-Ninja'd me and I didn't expect it this time.

-Awesome dude like always.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

Lazy spreading rep

Sent me a long post as rep :lauren

I didn't read

STYLESCLASH

Ninja

Becky fan :lauren

AJ fan :bjpenn

*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got the same rep then. :beckylol 


Knows more celebs than me. 


One of the few optimistic about WrestleMania.



Mordy:

Ninja'd me.

I was going to post said comment in this thread earlier but I got ninja'd.

I could have sent you Peyton rep but you never behave so. :shrug


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got double ninja'd

- Likes Monster

- Traveler


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't post much in that Con thread.

Probably finds it funny that the Con thread has way more posts than the Pro thread. 

But some people have a lot of cons, like Mordy. :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Still obsessed with me

I have that quality

Should know that I haven't eaten all day, all of a sudden my stomach started to hurt :sadbecky*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Took the bait. 


Probably trying to save money after he ranted the other day about the potato prices going up. :beckylol 


Thinks people are obsessed with him. :hayden3


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have fried chicken.

The gay one is happy xD

Knows I'll love it when Tamjax knock Skippy and friend out of the 4 way tag with zero chance of winning.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that no one is obsessed with Mordy. :fact

- Is happy.

- Should have saved some fried chicken for me. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

There's plenty of fried chicken left my ghoulish buddy. 

Horror channel is garbage tonight. Leprechaun Origins was first, now Halloween season of the witch, followed by shrooms.

Elvira was the guest on Drag Race last week, she was epic as always.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'll be at your place in a few.

- Halloween III is a bit overrated. Certainly has its moments, tho.

- Elvira will always be groovy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*People keep mentioning Mordy when he isn't around, people are obsessed with Mordy

Especially Phantom, who leaves his realm in the Fantasy and Games section just to punch Mordy in different threads in the WWE section :anna

Likes Fried Chicken
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112632084114231296
-roud

- :beckyhi Mordy.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

-









- :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

-









- :bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Kate is cool

- I don't get why anyone would say otherwise

- :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Because they're lame.

- Not you, tho.

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* :beckyhi

*









* :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

-









- :bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:hi










:bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

-









- :bye


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* :beckyhi

*









* :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm out. I need to write.

- Here's cuteness:










- My unlimited love to y'all. Peace.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know that Styles/Orton promo from SD last night was awesome. Genuinely one of the best promos delivered by both guys, this has quickly become my most anticipated feud of the whole weekend. It just feels so appropriate for WrestleMania, and both guys finally have a feud where they can bring their A-Game. I hope they get decent time.

- Knows WrestleMania this year has a lot to be stoked about. Let the complainers moan, miserable bastards. :anna

- I've got some of my snackies ready for Sunday. :mark: Doritos and Chocolate.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Best part of SD last night though










sodone

Did anything happened after that?*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- :eyeroll

- They did look pretty hot.

- I thought SD was quite weak this week though, didn't feel like a Go Home show sadly. RAW was better.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*RAW was the drizzling shits, that womens segment was so cringey and Seth low blowing Brock twice is just stupid

Closing with fucking Baron Corbin beating Rey fpalm

SD had a good opener and a good ending, everything in the middle was pretty forgettable*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I didn't find the Women's segment cringey at all. :shrug










- Brock deserves the low blows :Cocky

- Should know I won't be around much this month, because this place mentally drains me. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Babyface Seth low blowing heel Lesnar who didn't do anything wrong in that segment is just stupid

I just fpalm for the majority of that womens segment

Won't be here in the busiest month wrestling wise, I understand it, enjoy the product however you like :anna*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Busiest wrestling month brings out the worst wrestling posters. :fact

- Should know I'll miss him and the rest of you beautiful souls in this section.

- I better get off. I'll probably see you guys in a couple of weeks or something like that. Hope you guys enjoy the rest of the week & the weekend, whatever it is you're doing.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:beckyhi

unch

:bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Using the :beckyhi instead of the :sashahi or the :hi

Thinks I deserve a woman's right :lauren

unch*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is making TFW spend less and less time on the forum. :bunk 


Should know his girls have awful accents and shouldn't get more than five seconds of promo time. 


Knows that Seth/Lesnar segment was bad.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*At least they don't get What? chants like your favorite :shrug

He probably has an awful accent

Agrees that Seth using two low blows was dumb and it didn't made him look strong*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Many girls have said I have a nice accent actually. :shrug 


I'm not a Northerner, Welsh, Irish or Scottish so I sound fine. 


Should know me and the Polish girl are dead in the water at this point, but it's okay, plenty more fish in the sea.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I just noticed Luna is going into the WWE HOF under the Legacy Wing this year.

Should've had a proper induction, but glad she'll get at least a video package. 

R.I.P mad woman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

-









- :bye


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* :hi

*









* :bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:sashahi










:bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi > :sashahi

-









- :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

-









- :bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Here's Lauren

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* :hi

* Here's Rhea

*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Asuka mark

-In search of whatever he is searching for.

-Has posted very few I see


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is excited for Orton vs Styles :mark

- Is interested to see how their styles clash

- Is happy AJ signed a new contract with WWE


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Is optimistic about WrestleMania. 

* "Is interested to see how their styles clash"

*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Listens to good music

- Here's Endgame

-


Spoiler:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:hi










:bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Proud of cheating :goaway

- Posted all pics

- No hideous green text


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Peyton's idol is Eddie Guerrero, she is just paying homage to him










Not sure what are you complaining about, storyline wise Becky is just on the Mania match just because Ronda punched her to get Charlotte DQ'd and she is happy of that, talk about a lame babyface*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Wants IIconics to win on sunday.

-Will annoy us if they do no doubt.

-Reminding us that Eddie is an inspiration to his favorite......and Sasha.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows there's nothing to Censor.

Because the E buckled many years ago.

Maybe why it's in the shitter.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I finally am starting to feel the Mania hype, at least a little bit

My girls are gonna be at Mania... in a non Battle Royal match... I just can't roud:Vince2

Knows that even the regulars have bored a bit of this thread*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Maybe they are bored with you? :shrug












unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Using the same gif that everyone else uses :lauren

Unoriginal :goaway

If my girls somehow win at Mania might as well close the thread, because you NEVER are gonna hear the end of it*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well on the plus side at least then you would stop talking about other things. :lauren


Should know I just ate some peanuts.


And ended up getting one stuck between my teeth. Hate it when that happens.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Yeah, getting food stuck between your teeth is annoying, especially when you can't remove it.

Thinks that I will stop ribbing him if the IIconics win :heston

SHould know that my right arm is throbbing for no reason, I woke up and it started to bother me, it feels weird*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Confirmed he will never grow up. :shrug 


Hurt his arm from too much jerking to Peyton. :goaway


Doesn't want another beauty on his visitor page from Nostalgia.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I just had a text conversation about C.H.U.D. with a popular wrestler.

- And then he sent us an audio message about C.H.U.D.

- Sometimes, my life is really weird.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- C.H.U.D.?

- Probably won't watch WM live

- Groovy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Horror movie.

-









- :y2j


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows Mord would be like Celine Dion in here if the Aussies win on Sunday.


All by yourseeeeelf!

Chud here means dogshit.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Appropriate.

- Knows that Skippy and the Dingo ain't winning jack.

-Should know that I'm eating some delicious leftover pizza.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has renamed Mars

- Has a Doctor Strange avatar

- Sometimes, his life is really weird


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Often, actually. :y2j

- Fan of the Io.

- Likes wrestling Queens.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Fan of Dr. Strange. Are there only two people playing in this thread?

Whenever I post, I find the same two folks (either that, or people really love those two signatures).

Man, on AH.com the equivalent thread to this is much more frequented.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wrestling queens:

- The Queen










- The Queen of the Skies










- The Queen of the North










Bonus: 

The Empress of Tomorrow










EDIT

Hugo

- Ninja

- Asuka fan

- Posts in this thread quite a bit


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows more than two people most in this thread.



Hugo must be checking this thread at the wrong times.


Though Phantom is the highest poster so you will see his posts all the time. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks my arm is hurting because of the fapping :lauren

It actually is the other arm who is hurting, not the fapping arm

And you wonder why I still rib you my dear Charles Xavier*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Faps with his left arm. :lauren


Should know I'm happy.


I'm in a new relationship. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Your right hand doesn't count as a relationship

If it was I have been in a relationship for over 15 years

If you really are in a new relationship congratulations... and don't forget to tell her EVERYTHING :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Just someone I've been getting along with for awhile and she wanted to so why not. :shrug


Should know some things are better kept a secret. 


Knew it was only a matter of time until I got into one again.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Officially off the market









Immune to Mordy's ribbing
Won't be visiting lovely Norn Iron with his new gf :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Complained about not getting reps :hmm

GOT REPPED!!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Should become Norn Iron's Minister of Tourism*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lazy about reps.

Never sends me reps because he hates the girls I send him.

Knows Northern Ireland is a more attractive destination than Peru.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows Mordy's in my good books now








Won't be visiting Peru anytime soon
Still has that feet sig :bunk



Mordecay said:


> *Should become Norn Iron's Minister of Tourism*


Getting paid for zero work sounds like fun to me :yay

(Our government's been collapsed for over 2 years, but those fucks still get paid :goaway)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Complains about my avatars and sigs. :bunk


Should know the only good thing about you being offline for a few days is no one complains about them. :shrug 


I'll be happy to use your Jarrett one again if you prefer. :beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

In a relationship. 

From Norwich. 

Will hopefully vote next month


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Knows I will vote next time :anna

- Knows my top 2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I think you've voted in every one haven't you?

Doesn't seem like I've been doing them since December 2016. :lmao

:beckyhi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Everyone's favourite non-brummie Brummie :beckyhi
Campaigning for votes already :anna
Joined in the GOAT year :becky2



Nostalgia said:


> I'll be happy to use your Jarrett one again if you prefer. :beckylol


Don't tempt me to change your avi/sig :evil


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Brendan Rodgers is a fellow countryman of his

- Looking forward to the main-event of WM


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:beckyhi

Dead thread.

Hope all is well.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I was busy doing Peyton gifs

WWE has created a Giphy page

IIconics gifs there are awesome, however, this is the best one imo








*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- If the best one is so bad, I dread to see what the worst one looks like

- Shouldn't be so obsessed

- Likes Kenny Omega


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

So based off that, there are no decent iconic gifs. 

I wanna push Eric Bugenhagen on TEW :lmao 

But first Eric w/Jarrett vs Elias w/ Honky Tonk Man :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I did horror work stuff today.

- unch

-


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Is a funny phantom

-Doesn't appreciate me posting img's

-Should know I like to force a smile or two from time to time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posting creepy images

Finds Phantom funny

Hasn't changed sig/avi in a while
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm not funny.

- I'm phunny.

- Barbara Feldon pics or suffer.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That last one...

- :banderas

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Likes only one wrestling queen

- Loves Clea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- I prefer wrestling empresses.

- Or wrestling voodoo practitioners.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Or Pirates

* Empress > Queen :fact

*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I just made this gif

It is one of my favorites

And most importantly, it doesn't involve Peyton*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Posted a WOAT .gif

* "Look at this photograph, every time I do it makes me laugh" - Nickelback

*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have to look at the fucking Iconics every 5 seconds. So here's my girls.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Don't know number 1 and 3

I know number 2

Has a fucked up sleeping schedule like mine*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* #1 is Daffney 

* #3 is Rosemary

* My sleep schedule is also fucked unfortunately. My coffee addiction doesn't help.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mord

-Actually prompted me to change my signature I get complacent sometimes.

-Didn't think Phantom is funny.....ish.

-Will not be happy when the IIconics don't win the tag team titles this Sunday.

BC

-Interrupted me.

-Made me a little sad.

-But then I laughed it off to feel better


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :stop

- :stop

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*STYLES CLASH

Why would I be unhappy for something that I expect to happen?

Changed his sig because of me :aryep

Hopes that the match in his sig happens after the Superstar Shake Up

PHANTOM

Ghoulish ninja

Probably didn't enjoyed the last gif I posted

Calls the Dark Day the day that event happened*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom'd like a turkey.

- Posted a GOAT gif. :banderas

(The Feldon one, not the Dark Day one.)

- Doesn't dig horror. :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Fellow hiveling

- Knows The Demon Assassin is awesome

- Has been left behind


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- Digs Demon.

- What about Bunny?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Who's Bunny?

- We've never heard of Bunny

- We've only heard of our precious Demon


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I like Playboy Bunnies >

Bugs Bunny is fine I guess

Demon Kane>Demon Balor*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Post more Feldon.

- Or perish.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- The Demon Assassin > all demons

- Got ninja'd 

- Perv

EDIT

Phantom

- Phantom'd me

- Likes horror movies

- :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- ...

- No Barbara Feldon?

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Killed Emerald roud

Have some Feldon because of that








*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :thelist

-









- Shut up


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Shot Mordy.

- When will the violence end? :darryl

- MEW :mark:


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

EF

* Came back from the dead just to kill Mordy

* It's becoming a bloodbath in here I think I should leave.

*









PHANTOM

* Phantom'd me

* Didn't post Meiko Kaji

*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom Stranger said:


> - Shot Mordy.
> 
> - When will the violence end? :darryl


You were the one who wanted me to destroy him. 

BC

- Heart :mark

- Likes Meiko Satomura

- From North Carolina


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-OH SNAP! THINGS ARE ABOUT TO GET FUNKY!!!!! :mark

-









-









ef:

- Ninja.

- TBF I was trying to destroy all of you.

- But Mordy posted Feldon. :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know I'm adding a name to the List of International Treasures: Eleanor Matsuura

- She must be protected at all costs

- :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No Meiko Kaji. :goaway

- No Kairi Sane: Perfect Human. :goaway

- What are we even doing?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









*









*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Cool poster.

- Digs some groovy wrestlers.

- Loves many things I love.

Y'all have a good one.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Calls Mars "Planet Mayu" :lauren

Apparently finally moved there and that's why he isn't posting much

I suppose the internet connection there isn't that good*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is not allowed on Planet Mayu.

- Prefers the new Agent 99 over the true 99. :lauren

- Should be ashamed.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Talking nonsense again. :lauren 


Odd new avatar. 


#VintagePhantom


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has a relationship and it is not with his hand :wtf

Won't reveal his fetish to his new partner

Doesn't want to scared her to death like he has done with some regulars here*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

This is my fourth relationship Mordy. Which is probably more than you have had. :lauren


Gets scared by things so easily. :hayden3


Is correct about that second sentence.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is gonna start a relationship by being dishonest :bunk

That's why relationships don't last

Is right, I've only had 2 relationships*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Left and right don't count as relationships buddy. 

Lives in Peru.

That's two things this sentence makes three.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*High school girlfriends do count

None one since though

Left and right are my current partners in crime :aryep*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That isn't being dishonest. :bunk


Since when is it mandatory to disclose what type of porn you have watched in the past when you enter a new relationship? :hmm:


It's not like I'm lying about my sexuality. I am straight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nostalgia be straight as an arrow

This arrow








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Good Lord! *choke*

- HAPPY SABRINA SEASON 2 DAY, DORKS!!!! :dance

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Posted Sabrina.

* Thread was pretty dead today.

* Probably sad that Kairi didn't get her treasure back tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*No sig

Liked the Io pics I posted in the Takeover thread

Happy that at least neither of his girls ate the submission*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nobody has a sig on Tapatalk xD

I'd never like an Io picture anywhere.

Knows his girls are getting smashed on Sunday.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Playboy did a great work with Io, because I also don't like most of her pics

Kairi >>>> Io in every way

I know my girls are gonna eat all the finishers, but given that my expectations for them, given the way they have been booked since their call up, were being off the show or a Battle Royal, I really don't mind that much

Takeover was awesome btw, the womens match was the worst as expected and the result was dumb af.

Good night*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll watch the women later. Not bothered about the rest. 

Maybe Walter and Dunne as I'm a fan of both. 

Oh and War! War! War!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- War! War! War!

- How do you like it, how do you like it?

- :dance


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

War! War! War!

How do you like my fist! unch

:dance

:beckyhi Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

-









- :bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:hi










:bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Refuses to use :beckyhi.

- Even though it's obviously the best one.

- :beckyhi :bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Best hi smilie










Becky has the best sad smilie though :sadbecky

Have some Asuka gifs

https://giphy.com/wwe/Superstars/asuka

*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Piss off with your Skippy shit.

Beyond bored of it.

Bye. I'll return when decent regulars are on.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- I don't count. :sadbecky

- :bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:bye






unch

*PHANTASM*

:sashahi






:bye


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Still using the gif shit.

Needs a gimmick change.

Most of you do.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Three Albums I Dig:

- 




-




- 





Finding a new gimmick means putting thought into my posts, and that is definitely not happening.

:bye


P.S. zrc, if you haven't heard that last one, you should give it a try. More your style than the first two.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Three Proper Things for zrc:

- Would never like an Io picture.

- Isn't digging the new fighters in MK11.

- Probably going to main D'Vorah. :woo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

There proper things for Phantom:

- Was hoping for a Kairi win yesterday

- Enjoyed Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom

- Likes Andre The Giant


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will be watching 'Mania.

- Probably going to :mark during the main event.

- Connoisseur of world music. 


Ladies and gentlemen, the Cardigans!! :mark







Bye. Keep this thread alive! :mark


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

Likes Andre the Giant

is a Premium Member

Profile Pic sort of looks like a 1980s movie.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Maybe a rejoiner, might not.

Joined in March.

Wants Flair to win the main event.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks most of the regulars need a gimmick change. 


Should know I'll happily change mine. 


WF is tired of it and the gf certainly would not want to hear about it. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I will not change mine

Although I am dissapointed in what the IIconics are wearing for the HOF :lauren

And whoever did Mandy's make up should be send to jail*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Won't change his obsessive perv gimmick

- Watched TakeOver, I guess

- unch


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its OK. I can just ignore anything that's posted by AfroPavo.

Should know I watched Takeover. Didn't see anything I couldn't see on a standard Indy show.

Over rates the Miz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Thinks I overrate everybody

- Knows The Ripper is awesome

- Brood fan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Because you do.

The Ripper is indeed great, but she has plenty of years to get better. Not quite there yet. 

Will probably watch WM.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Rhea is the most complete female aussie they have

Which is why I don't want them to be called up

She should go to NXT after feuding with Viper, NXT womens division needs good heels badly, they only have Shayna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- With these Asuka gifs, I am less a poster than a god.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- The second GIF is groovy 

- Just like the sig

- Hoping :miz wins tomorrow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- REALLY digs the Miz.

- Added someone to the List of International Treasures.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- "Someone" :lauren

- Needs to show Eleanor Matsuura some respect

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I can't remember everyone's nonsense.

-









- Knows that I won't be watching 'Mania... but I will be wearing a Kairi hat! :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Yeah, it'd be tough to remember everyone's nonsense on top of yours

- Knows Françoise Hardy is an icon

- New avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- My nonsense = the best nonsense

- Should know that I'm in a Leslie Caron mood.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :nah2

- :miz

- :asuka


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Boring

Lame

unch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Heel

- Won't be going to the pub tomorrow for WM


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:beckyhi

I was never a face. 

Nope, second year I haven't bothered with WM.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- His first post on this page is, like, every single post on the internet.

- An entire web of Jay Shermans.

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* :hi

* Will be starting a wrestling promotion on Mars now that Mayu lost her WOH belt.

* Posted some Asuka .gifs on this page that I'll now be using :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- WAIT.

- WHAT?!?!??!??!


-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Didn't know. Will now likely be planning his revenge.

*









* Guess I'll take cover.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nope. Mayu is still champion; so is Asuka.

- All of my old pets are alive and well; Santa Claus brought me those Doctor Strange comics when I was 9.

- I REJECT YOUR REALITY AND SUBSTITUTE MY OWN.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is being delusional

And creating his own realities

Poor guy, age is catching up to him*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You don't exist in my reality, so blow.

- zrc and ef exist, tho.

- Has angered Mayu. :bunk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Didn't appreciate my image through BWL

-Wants me to call him Phunny.

-Didn't watch the HOF.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Good poster

- Wants Seth and AJ on the same brand after WM

- Will watch WM live


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Likes my signature. 

- And the wrestler called the Miz.

- And Charlotte Flair, too. 

HAIKU, SUCKERS!!!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

4 for next years HOF


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I didn't watch the HOF and I never do, unless it's a favourite of mine then I will watch their speech only. 


Should know I'm meeting a friend this afternoon who I used to watch wrestling with back in the day, so the WrestleMania topic might come up. 

It was *supposed* to be sunny this afternoon but it's been pissing it down with all rain all day so I'm hoping things improve before 3pm.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I also didn't watched the HOF, I watched the ROH/NJPW show

Both seemed like they were boring for the most part

I will try to catch some more sleep, I only slept like 3-4 hours and Mania starts early*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Watches other wrestling promotions. 


I haven't since 2009.


Probably hoping they swerve on Angle/Corbin. I think emerald is the only one who likes Corbin in this thread. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*And he says that I have shitty taste in wrestlers :lol

I wonder if they will put the only match I care at the beggining or later in card, as a cooldown match after one of the important matches.

I wouldn't be surprised if they put it before the main event and after the Kofi match. They would be screwed if that happens, any match will die in that spot.

*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows emerald never gets ribbed in this thread so it's okay just this once. :lol 


I have no idea how much of the show I will watch. I'm thinking 2 hours max. Probably more like one hour 30 minutes. 


People talking about WrestleMania snacks, all I want is a can of Monster Energy to drink while watching it and I'm happy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I remain unribbable.

Most ripped goes to AfroPavo, then 4th then you.

I don't envy anybody that stays up for WM.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Unribbable.

- Ditto. I am an indomitable force of grooviness.

- Should know that his HOF picks are pretty boss. :anna

I can't believe IRS isn't already in...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Didn't know IRS is already in
Is groovy
Uses 70s slang like groovy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is he?

- I don't keep up with the HOF.

- Google is for dweebs.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Google is too advanced of a technology for him

May watch the Mania preshow to see :asuka

And that's about it*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I will read about the Jobber Jamboree.

- And then be filled with murderous rage when I learn that Lacey Evans won.

- His girls are on the real people show. :confused


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hates Google and he should
Was on Mars, is now on Mayu
Knows HOF is a waste of time


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I only watch the HOF to see how hot the women look

For the most part I was dissapointed this year

Charly looked fine though :homer*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Weird little pervert man.

- Got ninja'd.

- Was Asuka in the audience?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mike Rotundo/IRS isn't in the HOF... Yet.

Nor is Haku

Or Sid and Molly xD

Afro giving false information.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Knows who is and isn't in HOF
Does anyone really care though
Not mocking you, just asking


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's what I thought.

- IRS and Sid not being inducted seems wrong.

- Especially since Beefcake is in. :lauren

virus:

- Ninja.

- :rude

- Knows I will always call wrestlers by their goofier title/name. Always Million Dollar Man, never Ted DiBiase.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Here's the other 4 I'd have in next year































Missing Link and King Kong Bundy in the Legacy Wing along with maybe Bulldog and Dynamite Kid.

In regards to Tatanka, there's always that one where people stop and go, really?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Kamala NEEDS to be in!!!

- :mark

- Oh, and the Rock is pretty cool.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Batista probably will headline next year's HOF

If it is true that this will be his final match

Wouldn't be surprised if the Bellas get in next year too now that they have "retired"*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They're kinda running out of token black guys to put in. Once Kamala, Slick and Butch Reed go in, there's not really any left that warrant an induction.

The Bella's won't go in before Sable, Molly, Victoria and Michelle McCool thankfully. Probably Eve too. C'mon Pavo we know they aren't retired 

Hope they stop the celeb wing obce Cyndi goes in. At a push Lawrence Taylor and Floyd May weather.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I can't wait to see Flo-Rida and Pitbull in the HOF :lol

Beth and Torrie are already in and they shouldn't have been before the ones you have mentioned, so I wouldn't ruled out the Bellas going in first

D'lo Brown for the HOF*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Beth and Torrie were always gonna be in anyway.

I'm.not one of these to scream about somebody going in before somebody else.

They will all get their time. Funnily the Nation of Domination would probably go in at some point. Which would mean Savio Vega, Crush, D'Lo would go in and two time HOFers for Henry. Simmons and Godfather.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't think the Nation will go in before The Rock gets a solo induction

I will always find funny that the Torrie HOF video package is basically saying that she just went in because she is hot

I haven't watched the HOF, but people say that she had the best speech, so there is that*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah Torrie and Stacy both looked amazing. A lot of women from the time in the crowd too. Which was great. Everyone from that era never has anything bad to say about the rest. Except the little digs Jazz has had about Jacqueline over the years.

Diva Search changed all that of course and ended with Molly, Jazz, Ivory, Gail, Nidia, Jacqueline, Stacy, Dawn, Jackie G all going fairly close together. Trish and Lita didn't stick around for long either. 

God I hated Diva Search.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Diva Search... no good!

- Kamala... good!

- Disney Villains or Marvel Heroes for Disneyland? :hmm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Neither 

Its.not been Disneyland.for a long time. 

Walt would hate this company


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Scar fan

- Likes women's wrestling more

- Wants Rock in the HoF next year


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Walt hated a LOT of things.

- No, I'm not alluding to what you think I'm alluding to.

- But you know who hated Disney's Mary Poppins? P.L. Travers. 

Disney usually didn't stay true to the artistic visions of others...

ef:

- Ninja.

- :woo

- :miz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Lazy

- :asuka


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No kidding about Disney
Have you read some of the original stories they base their movies on?
Not really kid friendly

EF:
Ninja
Not a Naruto ninja
Those suck


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Thinks Naruto ninjas suck. I haven't seen Naruto, so I'll take your word for it.

- Posts in the Currently Listening thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sure have.

- I admire much about Walt, but I'm not one of those "It's not what Walt would've wanted" people.

- Artistically, modern Disney has done a lot of good and bad. To me, the good has been exceptional. 

Although, TBH, I mostly just ride the old stuff at Disneyland. Nothing tops the Haunted Mansion.

ef:

- Again.

- :stop

- :miz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got Phantom'd

- Again

- Won't be happy about that


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Naruto is bad. Worst of the fighting anime of the time
Yet it was the most popular
And its female fan base is akin to Twlight's


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I tried Naruto.

- Not for me.

- What is your favorite anime of the last half-decade?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know ef doesn't dig animes

- Was born in Flair country :woo 

- Lives underground


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :goaway

- That's Phantom Town, chump!

- Should tell me if good things happen to :asuka tonight.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- "Phantom Town" :goaway

- Digs Joker

- As old as time itself


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He's a creepy clown man. Of course I dig 'im!

- I've been hired as a creepy clown man a few times.

- Should know that I'm making vegan tacos for the girl... and murder-meat tacos for me.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phantom Stranger said:


> - I tried Naruto.
> 
> - Not for me.
> 
> - What is your favorite anime of the last half-decade?


Thats sucks
Good for you
Steins;Gate


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I love Naruto, so :goaway

The filler is unbereable and some of the characters are annoying af (like the trio of Sakura, Naruto and Sasuke)

But when it is good it is really good. Basically like WWE*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ugh.

- Why am I not surprised?

- Fustigate him, zrc.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Because it's Mordy

- Liking the absolute worst in everything is kind of his thing

- Renamed Mars


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

If Undertaker goes in the HOF next year I want a class of all deadmen. So he can speak for hours and hours.

- Bam Bam Bigelow
- Vader
- King Kong Bundy
- Miss Elizabeth
- Missing Link
- British Bulldogs

That'll do.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I was about to like that post.

- But it bummed me out.

- Death: The Ultimate Heel. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Blame Vince. He had his chance to put Vader and Bundy in before they died. 

Will plenty more in no time. 

Death isn't a heel. Death is an inevitably.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- A bigger heel than Death

- Not excited about the upcoming Lion King

- I am. I loved Jungle Book and I'm expecting Lion King to be great too.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Death is a tweener.

- Not Sandman's Death, tho.

- She's face-ish...










ef:

- REALLY!?!??!

- Still need to see Dumbo.

Yes, I've read the reviews.

- TBH knowing I'm going to die makes things easier. This is all temporary; might as well have a few smiles on the way out. 

Phantom: Bringer of Joy! :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Brings joy apparently.

Funny Kevin Owens doesn't have a match at WM. Not even listed for the battle royal. 

So much for KO Mania


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I'm kidding.

- I bring you famine and pestilence.

- Will not be watching 'Mania live. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

And I'll bring the War and Death xD

Don't even know when WM starts lol 

It'll end sometime before the next Olympics.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is it on now? I don't know. 

- I need to go get taco stuff from the store. I've never made vegan tacos before.

- My girl's going to watch Forbidden Planet for the first time. roud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Pre show starts in an hour

Main show starts in 3 hours

You probably could watch all your favorite movies and still catch some of Mania*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doubt I could get through the extended LOTR trilogy xD 

I'm moving if Skippy wins tonight. 

Literally I'm joining Phantom on Mars.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yes... but do we want to? :hmm

- I'm interested in three matches.

- Two of them are the pre-show Jobber Jamborees. :lauren

Also, I have at least 100 movies I could call my "favorites."

zrc:

- Ninja.

- Might be moving to Mars.

- It's 100% Skippy-free! :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Preshow:

2 hours of hype bollocks.

35 minutes for three matches.

25 minutes of them getting to the ring. 

Followed by

A shit version of America the Beautiful, some hype video garbage, Alexa Bliss and Elias concert. 

There's 4 hours gone.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup.

- Not missing much.

- Second 'Mania the girl has gotten out of. :lauren

I almost want to watch it just to spite her.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am gonna make a sick edit of Skippy in Mars just for you :mark:

Just to proove that you can't escape from her

But first I have to learn Photoshop :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It would be nice if just once they moved away from NY, Louisiana and Florida for a WM. 

Should know I'm watching Allo Allo. Nothing beats classic British sitcoms... Nothing.

Reckon Taker will show up? First once missed since 2000 if he isn't there.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- 'Allo 'Allo! > 'Mania '19.

- Likely. He'll probably spike a football and leave or something.

- Should know that I need to go now. Bye-bye.

POST NOT-SKIPPY THINGS! :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Asuka lost the Jobber Jamboree?!?!?

- UGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

- I'm going to rage-post Debbie Harry and then leave. Good day.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I was at a local indie show last night
Bet you it was better than what ever WWE is doing today
At the very least they knew basic ring psychology


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

And Lana eliminated precious Kairi :fuckthis

That whole Battle Royal was a mess

Ember not even getting a shout out from commentary for her return :heston

VIRUS

Ninja :goaway

Supporting local indies :anna

Disrespected Naruto :bunk*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- WHAT THE HELL!?!?!?!

- SKIPPY AND FRIEND WON!??!?!?!

- I DON'T KNOW WHAT'S REAL ANYMORE


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Okay, she's getting impatient. 

- But I GOTTA SHARE THIS:

- Mysterio... as... MYSTERIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










I got two texts about this! :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

What is even that?
Why Rey
Why?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Why?

- BECAUSE MYSTERIO: MYSTIC GENIUS, SON!!

- I don't care how dumb he looks; that's amazing!

Okay. Ciao.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is leaving
Bye
Here's this:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Happy for Mordecay

Something doctor strange 

Watching Mania

Edit:

Idk might be happy for Mordecay 

Likes comics

Posted a YouTube video


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Must be reallyhappy right now (Unless I've been told wrong, Kofi won, right?)

Likes Full Metal Alchemist or an anime with a similar art style.

Must be beyond ecstatic.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Is right.

Is also right

Is so fucking right :mark:


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

It's wrong.

It's also wrong.

It's so fucking wrong (And I'm not talking about him/her or Kofi).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So...

- How... was...

- ...the main event?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Becky wins!

-Becky wins!

-Becky wins!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Something doctor strange


This cat gets me.










- Yup.

- She did.

- Should I watch the match later?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*BEST NIGHT EVER!!!!*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I still have some night left.

- We're going to watch some Sabrina. :mark

- I have 15 mins here. :woo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I have to watch Sabrina too

I will have more time now that Captain Tsubasa has ended

No matter what happens now or if the IIconics lose the titles tomorrow, nobody can take this moment from me, THEY WON THE TITLES AT WRESTLEMANIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:roud*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will sleep well tonight.

- Witnessing that victory will forever be the highlight of his existence. 

- Here's Clea:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Even though I'm pissed off they won the titles, I'm happy for you 









- Wants to watch Sabrina

- Has an afro

EDIT

Phantom

- Phantom'd me in typical Phantom fashion

- Should watch Miz vs Shane. It was good. :anna 

- :bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I won't be able to sleep

Too many emotions right now

IIIIIIIIIICONIC

O

< l >

/\*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- HAHHAHAHHAHAHHA

- Phantom'd. :woo :dance

- Still got it. :swanson

Mordy:

- Damn

- I deserved that.

- :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *BEST NIGHT EVER!!!!*


Enjoy it whilst you can. Their reign will end on Raw xD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ignored me.

- My night has been ruined.

- :sadbecky


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-His night has been ruined?

-Should watch the main event to cheer up.

-Probably not happy Asuka didn't win the battle Royal.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- WM was great for him

- Is excited for Raw and SmackDown

- Wants AJ to go to Raw. Should know I want him to stay on SmackDown.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey buddy. I shall now write six things so I didn't. 

Can I join you on Mars? The Skippy barely did anything the whole match. 

The final two of a battle royal were Carmella and Sarah Logan... Ember and Asuka were in that match. -.-

Why is Shane beating Miz in 2019? Load of camel crap.

Liked Mysterio as Mysterio probably. 

The Phantom might watch some parts of the show at some point.

Raw after WM is usually better IMO anyway.


That's for Phantom

I got turtled but you aren't getting shit. :lmao


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :rude

- Knows the jobbers winning was BS

- Likes Gangrel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Oh.

- I was kidding, but thanks.

- GF totally fell asleep during Sabrina. Make of that what you will.

ef:

- Do I have to?


- Fine.


- Wants me to watch the Miz thing.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> - :rude
> 
> - Knows the jobbers winning was BS
> 
> - Likes Gangrel


I am rude sometimes yep yep.
Its OK. The jobbers reign has to be brief right? Unless they sneak wins every time. 
Gangrel should've been at the HOF inducting Luna. She looked so out of place in the Legacy wing.


Phantom Stranger said:


> - Oh.
> 
> - I was kidding, but thanks.
> 
> - GF totally fell asleep during Sabrina. Make of that what you will.


I know lol.
But you be Phantom.
Everyone's favourite ghoul.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I knew you knew I was kidding.

- But I still said that.

- Because I'm dumb and tired.

Should I wake the weird girl up?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc

- I hope the jobbers drop the belts on Monday or Tuesday

- They just won them a few hours ago and it already feels like they've held them long enough

- Beth's Glam Slam on Bayley from the ropes was a boss spot



zrc said:


> Will these do for the women's rankings legacy bit.
> .


:anna


EDIT

Phantom

- Phantom'd me

- Likes magic

- Must've liked The Prestige, I suppose?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah wake that bitch up.

Will these do for the women's rankings legacy bit.

















Y'know Pavo will never let us hear the end of this now Emerald. Which is fine, finally he can say his jobbers won something.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*About to watch the Miz thing for his GF :lauren

I mean, I suppose she watches a lot of weird stuff to please you

GF probably would fpalm if she finds out that the annoying girls she saw on the house show are the womens tag team champions now

EMERALD

The salt is real

My jobbers did what many "better" women haven't done: Win a title at Mania

Enjoy that your girl won in an boring main event

ZRC*

*Thought you were going to Mars :grin2:. 

I don't care if they lose the titles tomorrow, given that they weren't supposed to win it today (or ever), but they did.

Winning the titles at Mania>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Losing the titles at RAW the next day.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The best day of Mordy's little life...

- ...has incensed him.

- unch

Mordy:

- She thinks the Miz is fine...

- The only wrestlers she cares about are Asuka and Elias.

- She thinks Elias is dreamy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Reminds me of Nia winning last year. I enjoyed my victory. 

Now all I gotta do is get one for Sweet Mama T. 

Y'know Elvira turned down a HOF celeb induction a couple years ago?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yet the President accepted it... :hmm

- Should know that I have too many tiki mugs.

- Will join me on Mars. :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc

- Sweet Mama T had a decent performance tonight

- May or may not have realized this thread just passed 10,000 posts

- Has good editing skills when it comes to making card

EDIT

Phantom

- Phantom'd me again

- His girl likes Elias. His girl is cool :anna

- Digs clowns


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom'd.

- So sorry.

- Probably dug Flair's stylin' 'n' profilin' entrance.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- No need to apologize :anna

- Should know ef is tired and sleepy after watching that marathon of an event called WM

- :bye


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Gets Phantom'd regularly.

* Happy Becky won.

* Here's Kairi & Asuka :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I suppose that I will have to go to sleep as well, or at least try. Good night to you all, have sweet dreams and remember to be IICONIC!!!!!!!

O

< I >

/\*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodnight, Strange One.

- Enjoy their reign of terror. :anna

- That Kairi 'n' :asuka pic... :banderas


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> *I suppose that I will have to go to sleep as well, or at least try. Good night to you all, have sweet dreams and remember to be IICONIC!!!!!!!
> 
> O
> 
> ...


Always stay IICONIC!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Why, hello there. :beckyhi

- IIconic.

- Wants us to have sweet dreams.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sleepy time for Martian Phantom.

Have a great day everybody.

zrc gotta go do real things.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No, I'm awake.

- :beckyhi

- I should sleep, tho.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I woke up

It wasn't a dream

It really happened










Now I am crying again roud*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Your happiness is anathema to me.

- Stop it.

- unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Dude, have you even sleep at all?

I did made a warning: If they somehow win you would never hear the end of it.

You probably are gonna hear the end of it, but probably not the morning after that monumental moment*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That's why I was avoiding this thread. :side:


Probably thinks I'm salty. 


Of the two hours of the show I did watch I enjoyed it though. :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So salty.

- Will be getting his doctor-recommended dose of Peyton.

- I'm gonna spam Mary Marvel now.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Didn't watch all of Mania
How the hell do you even do that anymore?
Less is more WWE

Phantom:
Ninja
Is gonna spam Mary Marvel
Why though?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got Phantom'd.

- :beckyhi

- More Mary Marvel:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got turtled

One is to not question Phantom. One is to just go alone with it.

Rides the Riptide?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*VIRUS

Thought the IIconics won out of pity :lauren

I'll be honest, after the Kofi match I only watched like 30 minutes of Mania

That show is too damn long and back to back emotional moments, I was spent

PHANTOM

Posting Mary Marvel

Whoever she is

Has he watched Shazam? I am gonna see it tomorrow

ZRC

Celebrated last year when his Hippo won at Mania

Thinks that the IIconics will drop the titles tonight

Just a reminder: Peyton has won a title, Tamina hasn't*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is going to see Shazam!

- I'm seeing it Wednesday. Those Golden Age comics are boss. Not quite Strange-awesome, but they're up there. Pure comic book silliness.

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is going to see Shazam Wednesday
Im seeing it Friday
Here's Starfire rocking out


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Groovy pic. :dance

- Should know that I'm happy that people are digging Shazam! Definitely seems to be the best Captain Marvel movie of the year.

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is that because Billy shows more emotion than an Easter Island Statue?
I look forward to Shazam
Ummmmm heres another pic of Starfire. She's a Ghostbuster


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> Just a reminder: Peyton has won a title, Tamina hasn't*


Your point is?

If Tamina was blonde and had big tits she would've been.

If Tamina was a better worker she would've been.

I'm.not even bothered T hasn't won a belt. She's had a longer career than 3/4 of the broads WWE has ever hired. That's good enough for me.



Virus
Posted some bird on fire from a comic. Or it's fan art. Either or. 

Dunno if you watch WM, dunno how anybody could personally. 

Is a regular.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Celebrating Tamina's accomplishment of doing nothing for a long time

Alicia Fox has done the same, without a famous father and she actually won a title

Fucking Rosa Mendes was in the company for like 10 years lol, so it really doesn't seem like that big of an accomplishment*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Thinks any of this means anything to me. :lmao

End of the day its two title belts that mean less than nothing being won by two heel jobbers who had to sneak a win. 

Congratulations... Next.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Celebrating his jobbers win.


Should never complain again about their booking from now on.


Knows TFW will be happy about Seth's win but probably won't have liked how that match went.




zrc: 

Ninja'd me.

Probably would agree Mania had quite a few bad booking decisions. 

At least his girls were on the main card. Mine were stuck on the pre-show. :side:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The whole show was a bad booking decision.

Almost everything fell flat.

Considering the build I'm.not surprised. Pavo should feel honoured beth was in that match because it had preshow written all over it.

P.s. that women's battle royal was an absolute mess.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

IIconics to lose the titles tonight please. :mark:


Should know I watched the battle royal last night as they were streaming it before I went to bed. Only caught the last few minutes.


Saw Kairi perform a great elbow drop so Phantom should know I don't dislike her, but it would be nice if Phantom and Cobra didn't talk about her in every single post. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

Tries to diminish my girls win by saying that the titles don't matter

Yet he would have celebrated if his girls won

Whoever booked the Womens RUmble should be fired. Lana eliminating Ember, Sarah eliminating Asuka, Carmella winning, Naomi lasting like 3 minutes. It was as bad as the finish of the womens main event, the fucking irony of the first womens main event ending with a shitty roll up :lmao

NOSTALGIA

IIconics can lose today, they still have their Mania moment forever, they still will be the winners of the first womens tag titles match at Mania, they made "Herstory"

Where were your girls? Oh right, where they belong

They didn't even made it to the final 2 :lmao*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The women's tag belts should never have been created. 

They don't offer anything in the long run because the pool is so small. 

The Iiconics were bound to win them when they only have six tag teams across two brands.

Although I feel like their win like I do Hawkins/Ryder. Congratulations, the jobbers won. Now what?


Edit- I was all for a Logan win. When Carmella popped up I was like nope not happening.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I actually wasn't paying much attention to the match, but then I saw the final 4-5 women and I thought "Did Carmella got eliminated? Weird that they haven't mentioned".

Then I saw Sarah eliminating Asuka and even before Carmella reappeared I knew she was winning

No way they were going to give Sarah a big win before Ruby*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It isn't a big win by any stretch :lmao

And that trophy. :lmao

Hope the Squad end up on Smackdown next week.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*When you are a jobber like the Squad are any win is a big win, and if it comes with an actual, material prize, it is an even bigger win

If they sent the Squad to SD they will send the IIconics to RAW, they play the same role

I would :lol if they sent the Squad to SD... and they sent Sasha and Bayley too :lmao*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Are we talking about Kairi? :mark

- Knows I should sleep. I was up all night.

- A romantic night of the Girl sleeping and the Phantom looking at WM updates.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows I think they should send Tamjax to SD and have them defeat The Iiconics in 16 seconds after they spend a month running away from them. 

Spent all night checking updates. Should've just watched a stream instead in that case.

Will enjoy whatever guests appear in MK11.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nah. I was doing other things as well.

- Watched a movie, some Sabrina, did some minor writing...

- No sleep, tho.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Their night didn't go as planned.

- It certainly wasn't a bad night, tho.

- Should be productive... or sleep... or both.

MK's WB, right? 

Sabrina could be a guest character! :mark


I (and no one else) would LOVE that!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Probably didn't enjoy WrestleMania as much as me last night. :Cocky :becky2

- Should know I'm not Asuka's biggest fan, but her treatment in the Battle Royal pissed me off. They got rid of all the best wrestlers almost immediately, it was very annoying, and then Carmella wins. WTF. I shouldn't care about a Kickoff match, but yeah, that was dumb as hell. :lmao

- Oh, and Hi. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Enjoyed WM :anna

- Knows Miz vs Shane was awesome


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows Miz and Shane brought back the Attitude Era for one night.

- Probably :mark: :mark: at that SUPLEX

- Knows last night had a lot of great title changes. Just a few. :mark:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I didn't watch it. I had lethargic leisure time with the Girl.

- Glad your people won. 

And the Jobber Jamboree will be forgotten in a day. :anna

- Oh, and :beckyhi.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Happy for me.

- <3

- I love you Phantom.



Nostalgia said:


> Celebrating his jobbers win.
> 
> 
> Should never complain again about their booking from now on.
> ...


I actually liked how they did it. Although I probably wouldn't be saying this if :Brock won.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know I only enjoyed two title changes last night and both of them involved :becky2

- I didn't want the other title changes to happen

- The Bar's sequence in the tag match was awesome too


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ditto.

- Watch Sabrina Season 2.

-









ef:

- Ninja.

- Watch Sabrina.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Deleted a GIF 

- Got Phantom'd

- :asuka


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Didn't like Seth and Kofi winning ????

- YOU'RE NOT MY BEST FRIEND ANYMORE EMERALD

- j/k I don't care. :becky2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup.

- Was weird... bad weird.

- But there was non-weird love behind it.

TFW:

- Ninja. :fuckthis

- Knows that ef is getting lazy.

- Ditto. :becky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- It's just that I wanted Drew and Miz to beat Lesnar and Bryan for their titles respectively. I think Rollins is fine and should be around the main-event scene but I don't like him as the top face.

- Happy for you though :Rollins 

- How was the pizza?

EDIT

Phantom

- Thinks I'm getting lazy

- You're wrong

- :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom'd.

- HAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHA

- Thinks I like the Miz more than I do.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- You _should_ like Miz more than you do

- Doesn't really like any male wrestlers

- Promotes Sabrina


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I like Miz, but not enough for him to be Champion over Kofi right now. KOFI MANIA is running wild, brother!

- Should know I think Drew will get the belt soon enough though. I feel like he'll win MITB.

- Should know I'm leaving again, but I'll see you guys when I see you.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's not true.

- There's just no male wrestler I'm currently invested in. I'm into Braun's carnival strongman act, but I don't really follow him.

Miz is pretty good (now); I like him when I see him.

- I sometimes check up on the cats at NJPW. Okada's pretty boss.

Anna:

- Ninja.

- But that's okay because it's Anna. :mark

- :bye We love you, you weirdo.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Is always leaving :sadbecky

- Has become a part-timer like :brock

- See you soon :anna

Phantom

- Got Phantom'd

- HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA

- Revenge :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- By not you.

- No revenge.

- Nice try.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I goaded you into making a long post which ensured you got ninja'd :jericho2

- Likes Godzilla

- Must be looking forward to King of the Monsters


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Longer by like four words. You get no credit.

- Lot of that guy lately.

- I was mostly here for Anna. Ciao. Post things I like. :woo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- "That guy" is not ef.

- Okay, out for realsies.

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Left for reals.

* Off doing super secret Phantom business.

*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Very nice pic of Kairi Sane
- Old pic of Asuka
- She used to wrestle barefoot*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Black Lagoon fan

* Digs Asuka

*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Using the Asuka gifs that WWE made

That's probably the only good thing they have given to Asuka lately

IIconics Mania wins: 1
Asuka Mania wins: 0*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> *Using the Asuka gifs that WWE made
> 
> That's probably the only good thing they have given to Asuka lately
> 
> ...


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Likes Asuka

- Obviously is a fan of skeleton orchestra

- Started this thread


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hasn't started a thread yet.

Thinks Becky is cringe on the.mic.

Believes the women's belts shouldn't be unified.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Started quite a few threads in his time.

Has nicknames for different people.

Has been posting in the Mortal Kombat thread.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hasn't started a thread in 4 years.


Knows most of mine are ranking related. :lmao

Won't play Mortal Kombat?

And afternoon Nostalgia.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I only played one Mortal Kombat game before, Armageddon, for the Wii. I wasn't very good at it. :lmao 


I came online today with one quote notification from Mordy from a post about the IIconics. :bunk


Vintage Mordy. He will nearly always reply to me if I make a post about them, but he won't bother addressing any other posts in thread. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*When you stop disrespecting your womens tag team champions I will :shrug

They even got sideplates roud

And have been champions for over a day :yay*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Should know that they will lose them and it will be becky4belts sooner mwhahaha

Probs enjoyed mania like I did.

Should expect them to keep the belts for a few months until someone like the sky pirates comes along


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was not a fan of that Kofi hate thread in the Rants section.

Likely still playing poker.

Probably thinks I should use the Chatbox more than post in this dumb thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You are obsessed with me, you are not leaving this thread for Chatbox

Unless your new gf makes you do it

Wants charisma void Deville and Heatless Rose to become womens tag champions :lauren

*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I occasionally still use the chatbox but most of the time it's pretty boring, like your posts. :lauren 


Thinks screaming jobbers who have never cut a good promo in their lives and can't wrestle make good tag team champions. :bunk



Probably still annoyed about the visitor messages. If they bother you that much you can PM CJ and he will remove them. :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nostalgia said:


> Thinks screaming jobbers who have never cut a good promo in their lives and can't wrestle make good tag team champions. :bunkl


*You take off the screaming part and you are basically talking about Mandy and Sonya :lol

So salty

You say my posts are boring, yet you keep reading them, even the ones outside of this thread :hmmm. Either you think they are not boring or you are obsessed with me*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

unch

unch

unch


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordy claims everyone is obsessed with him because he's desperate for a lover after 10 years of being single. :lmao



Used unch 


Knows it's only really used in this thread.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've used unch for AfroPavo elsewhere.

So tired today. Someone bring me pizza.

How's Norwich? Its sunshine here despite them saying rain. :lmao


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sunshine here too, but a little chilly. 


Is tired today.


I woke up this morning, checked the phone and it said 5am and I was like ''wtf man?'' and went back to sleep. Not the best night's sleep. :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm usually awake 4-4:30 every morning.

The weather is annoying me. I don't like the uncertainty. If its cold stay cold. And vice versa.

Fan of the Sonya Deville.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I slept for 7 hours straight :woo

The marathon of wrestling finally catch up to me

Just 2 more hours and it's over*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sleep?

- I am beyond the wall of sleep.

- I can now see through time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You are a timeless entity, of course you can do that

Use your powers to know how long the IIconics will be champions

Hikaru Shida joined AEW, I think you like her

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Oh, what?!

- That's awesome!

- Hikaru and Addams Family news in the same day... :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Having good news today

Has a reason to watch AEW now

Didn't answer my question :bunk*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









- :banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Happy that Japanese Female wrestler is in AEW
Should want all such people in AEW
WWE hates them


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Phantom Stranger said:


> -












*I wonder who will be their first challengers. At this point I wouldn't be surprised if they are Asuka and Naomi :lol

Sasha and Bayley seems like they are gonna split
*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well its not like there's much choice.

Hug n Boss will probably get a rematch at the next ppv. Just whilst they sort brands after the shakeup.

Then its either Tamjax, Fire n Desire, Fabuglow, Riott Squad.

Not much competition there really.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's sad.

- I'm sad.

- I'm gonna be sad elsewhere. Bye-bye. :bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:beckyhi emerald.

Should know I started a new TEW save and the first thing I did was fire Skippy and her trans friend. :lmao

I set up a database on my new laptop so the rankings will be easier to sort from.now on :lmao zrc welcome to 2019!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Rankings next month :mark :mark

- Must have liked Tamina's performance at WrestleMania. She did good :anna

- Has arrived in 2019


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm yet to watch the match. Saw a couple snippets but she wasn't in any of them.

She's still getting 9 points regardless.

She and Nia looked pretty cool though.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fired Skippy and the Dingo.

- Has entered 2019! :mark

- Knows I'm still in 1989. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

We still love you Phantom. xD

Some points for Mia, Cross and Rip again next month?

I've been so tires today, bit just ordered fried chicken. You and emerald can have some xD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup. I think those three, Kairi, and :asuka are pretty solid. 

- Knows that I never made it to the UK in March.

- June, tho...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- No points for Charlynch :lauren

- Should know Kairi might get some points from me if she gets called up :anna

- Is stuck in 1989


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows Phantom is stuck in the year I was born. 

Doesn't give points to NXT peeps?

The new year end tally grid :lmao



Spoiler: Shit quality


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Using Excell :goaway

Is a liar

Points for the IIconics coming soon :mark:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Io or Becky may get a single point.

- BUT WHICH ONE??!??!?!??! :O

- Knows that I gave unch a single point on the last one. :lauren

I'm hovering somewhere between 1969 and 1991.

Mordy:

- Ninja.

- Gave me the Shida news. :mark

- His girls are STILL champs. :monkey

It's been a long couple of days.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc

- Nice database :bjpenn

- No, I watch NXT stuff sporadically

- Has been alive since three decades

EDIT

Phantom

- Phantom'd me

- Is about to be unfair to Flair in the rankings

- Digs King Kong


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* It's ef

:beckyhi

* Charlotte and Becky will be #1 and #2 on his rankings.

* Would give the IIconics negative points if he could.

:beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Almost ninja'd me. 

- Recognizes Meiko Kaji as the GOAT she is. roud

- Kana-ed out. :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

BC

- Damn right I would give them negative points if I could :beckylol

- Has found a sig 

- Joined in the same year as me










EDIT

Phantom

- Phantom'd me again

- Should get rid of this bad habit

- Likes cosplay


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Aubrey Plaza gif. :mark

- Hates the IIconics the way I hate not talking about Doctor Strange.

- On the Deadpool Hate Train. :woo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> zrc
> 
> - Nice database :bjpenn
> 
> ...


Better quality lol





Spoiler















Not really sure how me using pen and paper up until this week makes me a liar like Afrocunt said.


The Phantom

I'm too tired to name three things right now.

Might edit some in later


Chicken?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Asuka keeps getting a respectable amount of votes... :woo

- Becky reigns supreme. :lauren

- Mia's about to get 6 shiny points from Phantom! :mark

Chicken sounds good.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is tired

Would never invite to eat

TamJax will be his top two

PHANTOM

Is Skippy getting a pity point from the Phantom this time :hmmm

Probably she isn't :sadbecky

Knows that I would give the Lynch all the negative points in the world if those were allowed. I probably would save some for Nepotism too

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's chicken or the IIconics as champs.

- And I think I know which you're going to pick.

- Would starve for the IIconics.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I actually have

I forgot to eat dinner on Sunday because I was too damn excited after they won :lol

Shazam tonight :woo*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope Ripper has been my first twice now.

And will make it a third.

I feel bad for Dakota Kai missing the rankings this time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Shazam! tonight! :woo

- Shazam! tomorrow for me! woo

- Here's Mary Marvel:










zrc:

- Ninja.

- Ripley #1! :woo

- Prefers Rhea to Robert and Ellen.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :woo

- woo


- SHAZAM!

Bye. Post Captain or Mary Marvel! :mark


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Probably won't give Io any points.

* Is off to do another top secret Phantom mission.

*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Something, something Io. :lauren


Should know Nostalgia needs an early night. 


Night all.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is saying his goodbyes

Despite complaining when people do that

Just go away :goaway*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is being :rude

- Not surprising :eyeroll

- Is looking forward to SmackDown tonight


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* I'm surprised he didn't get a fancy new sig or avatar following WrestleMania.

* Received a rep he'll like.

* Knows now that the IIconics are champions they'll get more promo time. 

:lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know I might change my sig soon :anna

- The rep was lovely :becky2

- Likes Agalloch :mark


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Will it be his Queen, or his Man?

:hmm

* Or both?

*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Queen would be good :anna

- Man would be good too :anna

- But both would be even better :banderas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Queen. :mark

- A Night at the Opera... perfection. :banderas

- Queen II is also a pretty boss album.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Not that Queen

- This Queen 









- Likes Talking Heads


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Oh.

- Let's talk about the good Queen!!! :mark

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :thelist

- unch

- :woo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Of all the wrestlers in the women's division...

- ...Charlotte is one of them.

- Princess > Queen










TOUCH HER FACE, KAIRI!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Princesses and Queens are cool and all.

* But Empress > All

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wise.

- Their ideas intrigue me and I wish to contribute to their Kickstarter.

-


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves skeletons
- Perhaps, hated how Asuka was on the pre-show of WrestleBlandia
- Loves horror flicks*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hey, they finally changed your name.

- Excellent.

- Eh, I'm just going to forget about the Jobber Jamboree.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Just to let him know, not feeling wrestling anymore. There seems nothing targeted towards me 
- I hope, everyone enjoyed Smarkamania
- They'll find something to complain about, you can bet on it*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not into wrestling anymore

Braun was the last guy he liked I think

Changed his username*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Went ballistic when his favorite ladies won the titles at WRESTLEMANIA!!!
- Over Bayley and Sasha Overrated 
- His favorite Wrestlemania moment ever. *


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Simonic in nature.

- Has fallen out of love with wrestling.

- Still into the anime.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- I'm checking a new show called: "Yu-No: A girl who chants love at the bound of this world" which looks like an interesting Sci-fi Anime. There are 2 episodes so far.
- Fan of Sakura a.k.a the GOAT
- Wouldn't be cool to have a Cardcaptor Sakura in which Sakura and the gang go to England from their next adventure?*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Changed his username again. 


Doesn't want a simple username.

Is part of a group called: ''FEET world order''. :lauren



Mordecay said:


> *
> Just go away :goaway*


:lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning bro. :beckyhi

Laughed at AfroPavo. Nothing new there. 

Almost a section exclusive.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The IIconics are still champions :woo:dance

They probably will get moved to RAW now

No much time for womens tag champions on SD*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doubt it. Paige wouldn't be bringing in a tag team to SD next week during the shakeup if they were.

They're already floating between the two with the belts anyway.

For now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*That's why I can see the IIconics being moved to RAW, because they would be "scared" of them

WWE did yesterday what they should have done with the IIconics a long time ago: Give them a jobber team to squash and gain momentum

But, in typical WWE fashion they did that after they won the titles fpalm*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They mean as much now as they did before the title win. 

If they run away from SD because of this new team. Then they'll be running even more on Raw with Tamjax around. They seem to be planting something between them since the Chamber match. And Tamjax have killed them every time.

The belts need some shine. None of the current teams can do that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Unless you have Charlotte or Becky in a tag team people won't really care about the belts, no matter which team is holding them

Those titles were destined to the preshow or the PPVs as soon as Mania season was over, no matter who the champions were coming out of Mania.

I mean, even at Mania, none of 4 teams got a decent reaction and the crowd was dead until the IIconics won and they only popped because it was an upset.

BTW do you think Nia is injured or something like that? Last few TamJax matches I've noticed that she hasn't done much and Tamina has carried the team. Also she hasn't been doing house shows for like a month*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I mean not if paige brings back the Bella's next week.

I mean if you booked the belts well you can make people care about them.

Plus would be quite funny watch the iiconics vs Vanessa Bourne and aliyah in one of the worst matches ever :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *Unless you have Charlotte or Becky in a tag team people won't really care about the belts, no matter which team is holding them
> 
> Those titles were destined to the preshow or the PPVs as soon as Mania season was over, no matter who the champions were coming out of Mania.
> 
> ...


I know Nia has been having some back problems. Other than that I haven't heard anything. 



ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> I mean not if paige brings back the Bella's next week.
> 
> I mean if you booked the belts well you can make people care about them.
> 
> Plus would be quite funny watch the iiconics vs Vanessa Bourne and aliyah in one of the worst matches ever :lmao


The Bella's won't add anything to them. 

You're right people could care about the belt. But I can't think of any belt worth much in the E right now. 

Vanessa and Aliyah have been teaming for months on NXT live events :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Brie Bella said during Mania Watch Along that she is not returning at least until after baby n2, if she ever returns, but who knows?

I think IIconics vs Borne/Aliyah wouldn't be that bad as long as Aliyah does most of the match, since she has worked a lot with the IIconics. I mean, it still would suck, but probably just as much as many of the womens matches these days. If Vanessa does most of the match... yeah, that would be rough.

From the beggining you can't tell they never cared about the womens tag titles, from the way they were introduced to the EC match itself, even when Sasha and Bayley were champions they barely got any tv time to build a feud and they are the stars and more recognizable names of that division, so I doubt they start to care with the IIconics on top. Only time they will care will be when someone management actually cares (Charlotte, Becky, Ronda or a returning legend) is going after those titles, but with only the teams they have right now? Those titles are doomed*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yep. Tbf the belts are around for those that won't get a sniff at the singles belts anyway. So I don't think they're meant to be this grand thing. If they last 3 years I'll eat Jim Ross slathered in his BBQ sauce. 

They gave them to Sasha and Bayley so they'd shut the fuck up about making them. I could see Tamjax staying permanent fixtures of floating around the belts.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Becky getting punched in the face by a geek wens3

Shazam was fun, you barely feel the 2+ hours the movie lasted. The animated credits were awesome

Only thing that bother me is that the movie theaters employees were fucking useless: Me and my brother were going to get 2 large popcorns and that's it, there was only 1 person in front of us but they took like 20 minutes and like 5 people to attend him and he only ordered 2 pop corns, 2 drinks and nachos, we missed all the trailers because of that. Never again I will buy anything there*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Reminds me of some of the crap at Carmike's
Though in that case it was usually them never cleaning the damn theaters
Probably why AMC got to buy them


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Only think I buy at the cinema is the tango ice blasts. So I can mix my vodka in it. 

:beckyhi Virus.

Pretty dead here today


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Its Wednesday
If people are like me, they're dead tired. I don't even have it in me to go to the gym today.
Coffee is barely doing it for me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Dead tired.

- Hated the Netflix Death Note adaptation.

- Geek Supreme.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Haven't heard anyone liking that shit

Is watching Shazam today

Also a Geek Supreme*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

To be fair, I'm not even a Death Note fan in the first place
But even then, I could see what a fucking insult to the series the Netflix crap was
Kneel before my geekiness


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Dislikes Naruto

- Self-proclaimed geek

- Has a cool sig


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Been here since '17

- Likes Becky, I think

- I don't have a third


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- IIconics fan.

- Fellow Sabrina fan. :mark

- Doesn't have a third.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









* Pushed Io

:yay

* Didn't fire Shayna Baszler

:lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I don't hate Shayna...

- ...when she's not burying Kairi.

- Should know that I had a Gogo standee in my living room for years.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Had something weird in his living room.


Shares a lot in common with Cobra.


Probably secret lovers with Cobra. :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Pirate hating turkey.

* Thinks I'm annoying.

* His name backwards would be... Aiglatson

:lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's not the weirdest thing I've had in a living room.

- That's a 2 or lower on the weird scale.

- I could never love a Mayu-hating Io-lover. :fact

Cobra:

- Mayu-hating Io-lover. :lauren

- Ninja.

- Disrespects GOAT Magik. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Spelling things backwards

Wish the Sky Pirates were called up to take the titles from the IIconics :lauren

Then he will complain when they drop the titles to Nia and Tamina or Mandy and Sonya in a month or two and get buried after that

PHANTOM

Doesn't love Cobra

Doesn't like Nostalgia

Hates Deadpool*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom'd, son!

- His happiness sickens me. 

- Disrespects GOAT Wasp. :lauren

I hate all of you equally.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Whored out on rep.


Has a weird scale. 


Insert third thing.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posting nonsense.

- Ditto.

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* On my weird scale you would be about a... 11½

* Trying to get me to fire Io Shirai

:goaway

* Thinks I hate Mayu, sadly mistaken.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't hate mighty Mayu! :mark

-









- Kagetsu fan. :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

BC

- Thinks Phantom is weird :hmm

- Doesn't dislike Mayu but she's their least favorite member of the Threedom

- Won't fire Io :anna

EDIT

Phantom

- :beckyhi

- Good guy

- Tries to be a heel but fails


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- HAHHAHHAHHAAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHHHHAHAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHAHAH

- HA.

- Io is his favorite Threedom-er. :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know I like Kairi more

- Io is cool too

- What do you think of aige potentially managing the Sky Pirates?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I can dig it.

- I think Kairi is everyone's favorite Threedom-er.

- Mayu gets oddball points, tho.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* I like Paige, but I don't know if I would like it.

* I'll give it a chance though.

* Sky Pirates burying the IIconics

:banderas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Black Cobra said:


> * *Sky Pirates burying the IIconics*
> 
> :banderas


- :banderas 

- May want Io to win the NXT Title before coming to the main roster

- Likes Toni


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I think Paige as their advocate would probably result in a push and/or attention, so I'd be fine with it.

- REALLY, REALLY hates the IIconics.

- Doesn't vote for NXT-ers in zrc's rankings.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

EF:

* Io winning the tag team title :bjpenn

* Io winning the NXT title :yay

* Io holding both titles at the same time :banderas

PHANTOM:

* Mayu obsessed Ninja.

* Would like Paige with the Sky Pirates

* Doesn't hate the IIconics enough 

:lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That... but Mayu. :banderas

- #SignMayu

- Sky Blue Hyper Pirates... :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I thought you were taking Mayu to Mars 

- Sky Pirates burying the jobbers :banderas

- Anyone burying the jobbers :banderas


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

PHANTOM:

* Wants Mayu signed.

* Mayu in NXT :bjpenn

* Mayu on the main roster :lauren

EF:

* Ninja :lauren

* Knows the jobbers the IIconics faced last night looked more legit than them.

* Likes Gojira :bjpenn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mayu burying the jobbers... :banderas

- F. Hardy burying the jobbers... :banderas

- My neighbor Julie burying the jobbers... :banderas


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Asuka burying the jobbers :banderas

* My cat Momo burying the jobbers :banderas

* Phantom's Gogo Yubari standee burying the jobbers :banderas


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*-








- His favorite Momo?
- Loves Asuka burying jobbers*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Jobbers had a Mania moment that will live forever :banderas

Jobbers weren't on the pre-show, Asuka, Kairi and Sonya were and neither won :banderas

Jobbers have more Mania wins than Asuka :banderas

SIMON

Posting creepy Momo

Anime fan

Doesn't hate the jobbers :yay*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

BC

- Jobbers :buried

- :banderas

- I wonder how Mordy would react after seeing the last few posts :beckylol

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja'd me

- Got ninja'd

- Should know jobbers getting :buried is :banderas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Kiernan Shipka burying the jobbers... :banderas

- The Ghost of Aldous Huxley burying the jobbers... :banderas

- A sock burying the jobbers... :banderas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Nikki Swango burying the jobbers :banderas

- Curt Hawkins burying the jobbers :banderas

- A toothpick burying the jobbers :banderas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :banderas burying the jobbers... :banderas

- Kate Micucci burying the jobbers... :banderas

- A dead bit burying the jobbers... :banderas

Bye-bye. :bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- zrc burying the jobbers :banderas

- Phantom burying the jobbers :banderas

- Mordy burying the jobbers :banderas
:bye


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* The Yeti burying the jobbers :banderas

* Meiko Kaji burying the jobbers :banderas

* A blowup doll burying the jobbers :banderas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Hornswoggle burying the jobbers :banderas

- James Ellsworth burying the jobbers :banderas

- A little pebble burying the jobbers :banderas


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Hi again.

Saying omething about Hornswoggle and the other more tall Hornswoggle.

Has a very distinctive signature.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









* Doesn't have a pic in his sig.

* From Spain.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Started the trend of people burying the jobbers

The IIconics are the champions, so I suppose that when he is talking jobbers he is talking about someone else, like all those people on the Mania preshow who haven't won shit

Or, you know








*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Whatever :eyeroll

- The previous page of this thread was glorious

- The jobbers are now :buried in this thread


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Knew Mordy would come in here to try and unbury the jobbers.

:lauren

* Knows the previous page was the GOAT page of this thread.

:banderas

* Fired Kairi Sane 

:thelist


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*They are the champions, but sure, they are buried and the biggest jobbers right now :eyeroll

Now you will get to see them forever in video packages of Mania :banderas

Let's make this page the GOAT page


























So precious roud*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :stop

- :stop

- Kate Micucci or Peyton, non-mords?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Non-mord here.

* #TeamKate

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Picked Kate. :mark

- Like all good-hearted people.

- Fan of Manami Toyota. :woo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

BC

- Should know I had a tear in my eye when I fired Kairi Sane

- #TeamKate

- Is friends with Vic Rattlehead

EDIT

Phantom

- Also an acquaintance of Vic Rattlehead

- #TeamKate

- Should know Lilly plays a memorable character named Kate in a show called Lost


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Didn't break the rules and push all 3 :lauren

* Is #TeamNoJobbers :banderas

* Still hasn't updated his sig.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- #TeamNoJobbers :banderas

- #TeamKate :banderas

- #TeamHeart :banderas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

BC

- Soon. I'm looking for a way to get both The Queen and The Man in.

- Is an elite member of #TeamNoJobbers

- Annoys Nostalgia with Kairi posts

EDIT

Phantom

- Phantom'd me

- Is an elite member of #TeamNoJobbers

- Annoys Nostalgia with Kairi posts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Gave us both the same things.

- :bunk


- Has displeased Lilly. :sadbecky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is a fan of the shithead who's getting called up next week and ruining the last remaining piece of Asukas career.

Claims to be an Asuka fan, which I now question.

Should know there's a new Captain Marvel vs Captain Marvel Death Battle out. :hb


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Doesn't care for the rules in the Push, Turn, Fire thread

-









- Is proud of his neighbor for burying jobbers roud

EDIT

Tyrion

- Ninja

- Likes Bray Wyatt :lauren

- Likes Kevin Owens and appreciates Sami Zayn :anna


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't like Bray Wyatt :lauren

Still doesn't like Bray Wyatt :lauren

Is luckier than me for liking untalented people instead of Bray Wyatt :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know I thought Wyatt was fine until he got moved to Raw in 2017. Even though he is a one trick pony, he was alright for the most part. After moving to Raw, he became simply intolerable.

- MCU fan

- Doesn't want Sky Pirates to be called up to the main roster


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Everybody in the history of wrestling is a one trick pony. Find another excuse. He's phenomenal at his one trick.

Is correct that I want Asuka to still have a career. If that costs a lesser performer their chance at stardom, then so be it. In the words of the Avengers, whatever it takes. No compromise, no sacrifice for anybody else. Asuka above everyone else.

Knows Game of Thrones is starting this Sunday. Not looking forward to it because he hates what the show has done to the source material.

Knows I'm pretty sure they'll find a way to screw up the ending, since endings are practically impossible to do right. Lord Of The Rings and Futurama are literally the only two franchises I've ever seen that were ended in a satisfying manner.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Mass Effect fan, his location is in the Mass Effect universe.

* Doesn't like women's wrestling, Asuka is his only exception.

* Enforces thread rules.

:lauren


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows Mass Effect lore, unlike Phantom. roud

Should know that Illium is the shit.










:sodone

Should know that Asuka is the only woman worth investing in, but has other favourites for reasons that are not clear to me.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Feels Asuka is threatened by Kairi on the MR.

-Doesn't like the new Hellboy movie.

-Been here the longest.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah... I mindlessly played the first ME. I do not remember names.

- Former nemesis.

- Recurring guest star.

- Loves to laugh.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Illium is not in the first Mass Effect. 



> -Feels Asuka is threatened by Kairi on the MR.
> 
> -Doesn't like the new Hellboy movie.
> 
> -Been here the longest.


I never said she was threatened. She may not be, but Kairi is going to ruin Asukas career whether Asuka is "threatened" by her or not, and I won't stand for that.

I don't know if I like the new Hellboy or not, I haven't seen it. I just reacted to bad reviews.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- See?

- I would've believed you if you told me it was. I'm not googling anything tonight. Too tired.

- Asuka is the only women's wrestler in his world.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

For Tyrion:

- Doesn't remember when I told him I started playing ME around Christmas. :lauren

- Wants me to play the second one.

- Will tell me why he digs the second one so much?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You would love Illium because a major portion of its population are an all female alien species (who can reproduce with any other species) called Asari, which I just realized also sounds like a portmanteau or Asuka and Kairi. You have an Asari on your squad in 1, but you've probably forgotten about Liara or Asari in general since you seemed to put ME 1 out of your head.

I just love the actual planet because it's beautiful, not for them, although certain Asari are cool. I like Aria T'Loak the most out of them.






Asuka is not the only womens wrestler in his world. He also loves the disgusting, rotting, festering bridge troll who will bring the destruction of Asuka crashing down around her with the force of a supernova.



> - Will tell me why he digs the second one so much?


More interesting missions, more personal backstory and engagement with your crew, a vastly better looking ship, vastly improved combat, better looking worlds.....and Mordin Solus. I can't even begin to tell you how fucking great Mordin is. The only problem with 2 is the Horizon mission isn't very interesting, and there's not as much Wrex, and Wrex is my favourite character, but I love where Wrex is in the second game.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Is a comic book fan (like me)

- An OG member

- Likes Tyrion Lannister


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fellow comic fan. :woo

- Doctor Strange fan?

- Favorite comic character is...


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Curious who my favorite comic character is (It's tough. X-Men in general is my favorite Marvel property. I like Jubilee, Cloak & Dagger, Spider-Man, Wolverine, Jean Grey and Black Widow. I should put together some of my favorites in general sometime. As for DC, I like Batgirl, Nightwing, Batman, Joker, Harley Quinn and Black Canary. And the list goes on and on... I could keep going, but I should stop...)

- Is correct that I'm a Doctor Strange fan. Clea and him are the it factor.

- Likes cool things, 100%. :clap


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is going to have his post liked by Phantom.

Should know that Doctor Strange 2 is too far away.

Should know that I'm disappointed that Feige has said no X-Men in the MCU for at least 5 years, because they have a substandard 5 year plan featuring a bunch of B level characters that nobody asked for in place of that.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ma-Trish Reloaded said:


> - Curious who my favorite comic character is (It's tough. X-Men in general is my favorite Marvel property. I like Jubilee, Cloak & Dagger, Spider-Man, Wolverine and Black Widow. I should put together some of my favorites in general sometime. As for DC, I like Batgirl, Nightwing, Batman, Black Canary, Joker and Harley Quinn. And the list goes on and on... I could keep going, but I should stop...)
> 
> - Is correct that I'm a Doctor Strange fan. Clea and him are the it factor.
> 
> - Likes cool things, 100%. :clap




Terrible taste in X-Men.

Named after that blonde from a decade and a half ago.

And the other half from a movie from a decade and a half ago.



Turtled by Tyrion.

I'm fine with waiting for X-Men. Rather they get it right than shoehorn them in.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That second line makes them my favorite poster. Everyone else can go away.










- Feel free to keep going.

- X-Fan. :woo

zrc:

- Ninja.

- Magik is my favorite and I dig the first team. My taste is worse. :fact

- :beckyhi


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well Ice-Man, Angel and Beast were fine. And Magik has her moments. 

Got turtled.

What villain you want for Dr. S2?


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Apparently wanted to take a dig at me aige

- Posts in this thread a lot

- Is currently online


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I'm fine with waiting for X-Men. Rather they get it right than shoehorn them in.


FIVE YEARS, though? They shoehorned Spider-Man in and did it perfectly fine. I mean, FFS, look how they shoehorned Captain Marvel in. Whether anybody likes the character or not is irrelevant, the actual transition into her was perfectly fine. I don't need to see a god damn Shang Chi or Black Widow or Eternals movie before I see Logan and Chucky X.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Spidey is one person, not an entire team. Better to do it properly and wash the stench of Fox from it. I always expecting a long wait before they got integrated. 5 years sounds about right.



Ma-Trish Reloaded said:


> - Apparently wanted to take a dig at me aige
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's that a dig? You are named after a blonde and a movie from a decade and a half ago. Facts are facts.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

zrc said:


> Spidey is one person, not an entire team. Better to do it properly and wash the stench of Fox from it. I always expecting a long wait before they got integrated. 5 years sounds about right.
> 
> 
> 
> How's that a dig? You are named after a blonde and a movie from a decade and a half ago. Facts are facts.


I was talking about my taste in X-Men characters, but I digress. It's all good. :becky2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hi.

- I didn't die.

- It's all good.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey Phantom.

Aren't you usually asleep by now?

Ghoulishly amazing.



Ma-Trish Reloaded said:


> I was talking about my taste in X-Men characters, but I digress. It's all good. :becky2


The regulars know how I feel about Wolverine. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Well Ice-Man, Angel and Beast were fine. And Magik has her moments.
> 
> Got turtled.
> 
> What villain you want for Dr. S2?


- I think about that all the time...

SHORT(ISH) ANSWER BECAUSE I'M TIRED AND NOBODY CARES! :woo

Strange's villains are visually and conceptually exciting, but they are broad, histrionic malefactors who exist only to do evil. Because Strange is an eternal "B" player, his world and cast remain largely unexplored. I hope the MCU promotes interest in his realm and inspires new takes on old fiends.

Hmm... 

- Nightmare would be the obvious choice; he was the first Strange villain and remains a fairly popular member of his rogues' gallery. Though he has the personality of a ghost train animatronic, a good adaptation could flesh out the character; redefine him for future generations. And on a purely visual level, there's a lot of macabre potential in Nightmare.

- Silver Dagger would also be amazing. A pious madman is the perfect villain for a noble practitioner of black magic.


Not always.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wants Nightmare for DS2.



Have some Elvira









I hope Disney don't use Magneto and Mystique in every X-Film.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah. I agree.

- I want Blob! :mark

- And give me some Mister Sinister! :dance

I dig Vanisher, but I like silly villains.

Also, he's Brad Pitt now... and dead.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Want goofy... Get Sugar Man out there! :lmao

I still think Jason Isaacs would be a great Sinister. 

Blob, Pyro, Avalanche, Toad as Brotherhood. I wanna see the kids at the mansion doing shit too. Instead of just sitting there whilst the Prof reads out some book.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I also want Shuma-Gorath and the Lovecraftian monsters from the Marvel Premiere arc. I mean, the arc can't be properly adapted because MCU Ancient One is already dead (spoilers), but I want those creatures.

- Back to X-Men....

We need 100% more mansion.

- And 100% less Wolverine.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, let's get rid of the only mutant people actually care about. That's genius.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Talking that Superhero stuff again.

- I'm a filthy casual. Don't normally enjoy those movies all that much aside from Dark Knight, Deadpool, Infinity War as a few examples. I'll watch Endgame eventually but I'm not in a crazy rush for tickets like everyone else. I heard the websites crashed. :lol

- Is looking forward to the new Mortal Kombat. It looks pretty dope. I sold my PS4 a few months ago, but I still can't wait to see people play it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Beloved recurring guest star

Came here despite saying he wasn't because of Mania week

Probably dissapointed that Lacey will be Becky's first challenger*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I'm actually just glad we've moved past the "Lacey makes an entrance and leaves" stage. I'm not sure if the feud will be any good, but I don't mind them using a lesser opponent to start out with. Becky just left a really massive feud. Gives the division time to breathe I guess.

- Should know I'm glad that 'Winner Takes All' match didn't actually happen properly on RAW. Seth would have won most likely, but still, I don't want either guy losing their titles right now. I thought they were about to end the brand split.

- Should know I've gone full Seth mode. RIP Anna.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Have a picture of a legend, an Asian and that wench that did some fake oral gags on Raw with Hunter.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Vintage zrc. :cole

- Hello.

- Probably scoffed at the IIconics winning the Tag Titles. :beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:beckyhi

Not that bothered who's got the tag belts. I don't watch anything they do involving a microphone.

Ah good old Tori. Forced to change her name (Terri Powers) as they already had a Terri (Runnels).


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Mentioned me in a very sexy Anna post :anna

Knows that I am fighting the urge of calling him gay right now :lol.

Probably knows that I have watched the finish of the womens tag titles match at Mania like 50 times now. I actually knew (or at least expected) the IIconics to win a minute before the match ended. My thought process during that last minutes was: "Weird that they are gonna do that Grand Slam in that corner, they usually use the other 3 corners more when people do top rope moves... wait, that's the IIconics corner... they are gonna steal the pin but someone is gonna break it up right?... Billie tags in, I expected that... ok Peyton is throwing Beth out and Billie is covering Bayley, someone is about to break it up... 1...2...no way... 3!!!!!! OH MY FUCKING GOD!!!!! THEY WON!!!!" and I literally started shaking and dropping a few tears

ZRC

Likes posts shitting on the IIconics

Doesn't care about her mic skills

Doesn't mind waiting 5 years for the X men in the MCU*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shut up Meg!

I'm not reading that tripe.

unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You don't have to, it wasn't for you

Not sure why he calls me Meg

I prefer AfroPavo*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't care what you prefer.

unch

Now shut up Meg!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-









- Bullying poor ol' Mordy.

- Doesn't watch IIconic promos. Ditto. I'm sorry Mordy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't watch any women on the microphone.

They are all pretty tragic. 

A female promo:
Something bitchy 
Or
The struggle to get where they are.

Rather blow my brains out than watch any of them speak.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I enjoy Becky on the mic, but I know that's hit or miss for some people. I love her accent, some people hate it. I love her material, some people find it cringey. Just depends I guess.

- I can't watch Ronda try to cut a promo though, it physically hurts me.

- I gots to go. I might be back later. I'm in a good mood lately, therapy is working out well. I just feel like a different person, probably why I'm posting a bit more lately. I still like my breaks away, but yeah.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Good to see that he is feeling good

I probably should go to therapy too, but I am broke lol

Not sure if it is because all the emotions this past week, but it is happening to me the same thing that happened last year after the IIconics debut: After all the high in emotions I am feeling a little down right now*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, let's get rid of the only mutant people actually care about. That's genius.


Or, y'know, give audiences a reason to care about the other mutants. X-Men should be an ensemble, not a vehicle for one character. The movies have done a disservice to the X-Men.

Marvel Studios made icons of the Guardians of the Galaxy; I'm sure they are capable of creating compelling versions of the other mutants.

- Feeling a little down.

- Sorry.

- Will receive something groovy later. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

-









-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Being a very lazy boy.

- That's all good.

-











Mordecay said:


> *Good to see that he is feeling good
> 
> I probably should go to therapy too, but I am broke lol
> 
> Not sure if it is because all the emotions this past week, but it is happening to me the same thing that happened last year after the IIconics debut: After all the high in emotions I am feeling a little down right now*


Hey man, if you need to talk you know where I am.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Anna is dead...

- ...and we killed her. :sadbecky

- Probably LOVED 'Mania.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I'll always be Anna to you, you know that. :anna

- Knows I enjoyed WrestleMania more than others. It helps that three people I liked all won Titles. Still, aside from it being a bit too long, I enjoyed it a lot.

- Should know I'm trying to look at the positive of everything more lately. Negativity isn't what I want in my life anymore.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shut up 

unch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phantom Stranger said:


> Or, y'know, give audiences a reason to care about the other mutants. X-Men should be an ensemble, not a vehicle for one character. The movies have done a disservice to the X-Men.
> 
> Marvel Studios made icons of the Guardians of the Galaxy; I'm sure they are capable of creating compelling versions of the other mutants.


Yeah, and guess what? The Guardians Of The Galaxy have a CLEARLY DEFINED TOP BILLED STAR. Peter Quill. Not Gamora, not Drax, not Nebula, not Groot, not even Rocket. Peter Quill is clearly front and center of the entire team. Just like Wolverine should be.

You didn't say give the audience a reason to care about the other mutants, you said GET RID OF Wolverine. Get rid of him? You can make people care about the shitty X-Men and still have a star. Every group needs somebody in it who's clearly the focus of the group, that doesn't mean you ignore the others. Wolverine is in the top 5 most popular Marvel characters of all time, you don't throw him away just so you can put more attention on all your unimportant feminist characters that nobody wants to be the primary focus of the X-Men.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Is tyrion spouting crap again?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-









- unch

- :becky2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

zrc said:


> Is tyrion spouting crap again?


I never spew crap. I'm 100% right all the time.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dance

You know it bro.

How's the neighbour?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Lol

No wonder you are miserable all the time

unch

ZRC

Jive ninja

It seems like Reina and Rhea won't be Paige's team

Rhea has some ligament problems and will be out for 6-8 weeks apparently*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I already know about Rheas injury. Have for weeks.

Reina tags with Conti more anyway.

Would be such a troll if it was just the Bella's :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wolverine has THREE FILMS WITH HIS NAME IN THE TITLE. I think it's fine to bench him.

Build other characters; stop giving Wolverine the Roman Reigns treatment. The X-Men brand alone has enough marquee value.

- :beckyhi

- Not big on Wolverine.

- Loves Gambit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The Bellas wouldn't need a manager, it won't be them

Bellas vs the IIconics would be like










PHANTOM

Jive turkey

Still not sure what that means

Wants less Wolvie and more X men*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It would be the quickest way for thousands to switch off immediately.

I would say millions but they don't get that many anymore.

Be prepared to be disappointed next week. I know I'm not expecting anybody of note.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Bellas vs. IIconics...

- Ghastly. 

- Knows that Mordy is the jivest turkey.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phantom Stranger said:


> Wolverine has THREE FILMS WITH HIS NAME IN THE TITLE. I think it's fine to bench him.
> 
> Build other characters; stop giving Wolverine the Roman Reigns treatment. The X-Men brand alone has enough marquee value.
> 
> ...


Not in the MCU he doesn't.

You clearly don't understand business. "Stop giving Iron Man the Roman Reigns treatment. Let Black Widow and Hawkeye lead the Avengers". Yeah, because they'd be billion dollar movies then, wouldn't they? Supply and demand. We demand, you supply. People would demand Wolverine if he were cut from the X-Men, vociferously, and if he wasn't added the series would suffer. While we're at it, fuck Doctor Strange. The next Doctor Strange will star Wong. Let's see how you feel about that.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yes, that's exactly the same thing.

- First issue:









Where's Wolverine? I'll tell you where he is: nonexistence!

- X-Men first appeared in 1963, Wolverine in 1974! They don't need Wolverine!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not in the MCU he doesn't.
> 
> You clearly don't understand business. "Stop giving Iron Man the Roman Reigns treatment. Let Black Widow and Hawkeye lead the Avengers". Yeah, because they'd be billion dollar movies then, wouldn't they? Supply and demand. We demand, you supply. People would demand Wolverine if he were cut from the X-Men, vociferously, and if he wasn't added the series would suffer. While we're at it, fuck Doctor Strange. The next Doctor Strange will star Wong. Let's see how you feel about that.


Iron Man wasn't always an "A" lister to the general public, same for the Guardians and Thanos.

X-Men like Cyclops and Rogue already exist to the mainstream eye; they have fans from cartoons and other media. The films should develop them; it's not like they are untested characters. If they are building X-Men from scratch in the MCU, they should try to build those mutants up. Wolverine should and will show up, but I think the first film should be about the others.

A lot of folks didn't care about Cap until Winter Soldier; that film won him many new fans.

Marvel is the brand; Marvel made hit movies about unknown characters. X-Men without Wolverine would probably work. 

Tease him after the credits, if you must.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Sorry to burst uninvited, but technically you're both wrong.

The W_olverine everywhere_ syndrome isn't just a FOX thing, It had already already become malady in the series around the late 80s. Shoving Logan eveywhere and making cyclops a laughingstock. Oh, and Cable & Bishop everywhere.

First Class and Times of Future Past gave Magneto, Mystic and Xavier as much prominence as Wolverine and both film worked really well and revitalized the franchise (propelling Jennifer Lawrence into Stardom, btw) so a successful X-men without logan should be possible.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-









- Something something X-Men.










- See you guys soon. :becky2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sure, it's not JUST a movie thing, but those films certainly didn't help matters.

- I agree with that last point.

- Superhero movies are the most widely consumed form of superhero media; they inform how most people perceive these characters. There are plenty of trends and characters that are/were ubiquitous in comics that have gone ignored by the general public. The movies cemented Wolverine's place in pop culture. 

Groot was an obscure, villainous tree monster, the movies elevated him to the level of Thor and Spider-Man.

- Bye, Anna.

- We'll talk soon.

- Not about X-Men, I promise. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks we should get back to normal.

- Thinks we should start an X-Men thread or something.

- Thinks that might be popular.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

But talking about comics is fine, even though this is supposed to be a wrestling site (But discussing wrestling is inherently distressing, as I have learnt).


Going back to X-Men. Wolverine wasn't even an original X-Men. He was originally an sporadic character from Hulk (like Boomerang).

Btw, over here, Wolverine is called Lobezno, which reminds me: A Todo Gas, Lobezno, Don Pepe y los Globos.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I sold that issue when I was in that trade.


- Finds wrestling talk distressing. 


- Should know that our debates are in good fun in this thread. :anna


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Phantom Stranger said:


> - *Should know that I sold that issue when I was in that trade*.
> 
> 
> - Finds wrestling talk distressing.
> ...


You fought in the clone war-I mean, you worked in the comic book industry?

Yeah, I think it's inherently distressing. So far, the only sites where I've come across rude people on an often basis, even acting kinda rude myself sometimes, are wrestling related sites. Maybe it has to do with the incredibly competitive and ruthless nature of the business itself (especially the big promotions).


That's good to hear. But then again, games/passtime subforums tend to be the "stress free" zones of every single website.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I dealt in antiques and collectables.

- Mostly original 1-sheets, but I did sell many comics. 

I got a reader's copy of Strange Tales #110. It's in horrible shape, but I love that I have it.

- Yeah, this is basically our virtual clubhouse.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

His place was like steptoes backyard. Selling old shit.

Washed in a metal tin next to the fireplace as a youngster. 

And remembers life without internet... Ah they were good times. I used to have a penpal in Germany back in the day.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I think I may die today

I know you won't, but check the Peyton thread in the WoW section to know why

If there is a heaven it probably would look a lot like that :done*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :lauren

- :eyeroll

- unch


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Feeling sickened/repulsed/annoyed by something

I checked and it's due to something the user above him/her said about Peyton and...World of Warcraft? Never knew Peyton loved that stuff, but then again, I don't know anything about her off work persona.

Seriously that signature of his/hers is hypnotic, and I don't even like it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy, your post is unch.

- Mainly cares about :asuka.

- Mesmerized by ef's sig.

- Doesn't want to remember his location.

We all agree that Rogue has been wronged by the FOX films, right?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I haven't read many X-men comics to know if she has been wronged, but my brother says she was, she is not as mentally weak as they portray her there

Cyclops was the most damaged though

Can you really blame after Peyton posted THAT?*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Poor Cyclops...

- Boy needs a proper adaptation!

- Post Rogue and then I'll go look at your nonsense.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

That's the Rogue I think about when people mention her name.

The one from the movies was basically FOX trying to propell Anna Paquin's career by altering the role to better suit her capabilities (aka typecasting without typecasting). 

That may've been why Paquin's post X-Men career almost went nowhere till _True Blood_ came around when two years prior she had been viewed as this upcoming talent with lots of promise: People started thinking of her as a one trick pony with almost no register.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well the movie Rogue's role was originally written for Jubilee 

But Nightcrawler, Gambit, Beast and Jubilee were removed from the script so they just swapped her with Rogue.

Paquin was already known for her Oscar win before the X-Men.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup... and that's why Movie Rogue is not groovy.

- Then again, I like Not-Kitty Pryde Jubes from the cartoon. 

No apologies.

- Why do they keep doing Dark Phoenix without developing Jean? :hmm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Okay.

- This is now the X-Men Appreciation Thread.

- Huzzah.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

From all accounts Singer loved the cartoon and really wanted that cast for the first film as he felt it would be best. 

Jubilee got shafted quit a bit in the series. Especially in Apocalypse where 99% of her scenes were removed. No wonder Lana Condor didn't bother returning for Dark Phoenix.

As for Dark Phoenix, Kinberg just wanted to right the wrong of X-Men 3. Nothing more.


It's a whatever we're discussing thread. :lmao


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Yeah, Paquin starred in _The Pianist_ and _Almost Famous_, both well received films, but after doing the same thing on the three _X-men_ films, her stock fell drastically. that was my point.

And I think her playing always the same register played a big part into it. Though the third movie being so bad may have played a factor too.

Now that think about it, Halle Berry and Jennifer Lawrence: both of them were raising actresses whose first appearance in the franchise helped to propel them into stradom, only to fall from grace around their third movie. Must be a curse.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Folks weren't happy with J-Law long before Apocalypse.

Because everyone realised she was just playing Katnis and had no range. :lmao

I'll always have a soft spot for Halle. At least she picked up a comicbook and demanded Storm get more screen time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doing Dark Phoenix after having Jean in your movies for 10 mins isn't righting any wrongs.

- I think you have to earn Dark Phoenix by making us care about Jean... neither version really did that.

- Poor Jubes.

Poor every non-Wolverine. :darryl


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Going into space now for Dark Phoenix doesn't really make much sense after she unleashed the force to take out Apocalypse.

Pretty much. Alexandra Shipp made me chuckle when she said the females have just been "a pair of tits in the background". 

Hard to disagree when you look at Storm, Psylocke, Kitty, Jubes.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Well, the same with Paquin then, but on roids (she became more famous and is less talented, though Paquin ain't the real deal either)

As for Singer's preferences, everyone knows the best line up is this: Cyclops, Jean Grey, Storm, Logan, Bansheee, Colossus and Night Crawler (and later on, Beast)

Basically, the late 70s/early 80s line up from the Byrne years.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

In 1997 when the film was being developed the cartoon cast was absolutely the most popular.

Think I might be one of few that doesn't even like the 70s/80s line up.

Never seen the appeal of most of their casts. Other than Stewart,McKellen, Jackman and Kelsey Grammer they're incredibly hit and miss.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- True to zrc. They just... they shouldn't have done Dark Phoenix. 

- Hmm... do we agree with Hugo, zrc?

- What would be the best lineup for a reboot?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its hard to tell who Disney will choose but Logan, Jean, Storm and Cyclops I think will always be the go to 4. 

After that it can be any combination of Kitty, Colossus, Ice-Man, Nightcrawler, Jubilee, Gambit, Rogue, Psylocke, Forge (surprised Fox never used him), Bishop, Beast, Banshee, Angel etc.

The second I see Mystique or Quicksilver in the team, I'll switch my brain off.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

zrc said:


> In 1997 when the film was being developed the cartoon cast was absolutely the most popular.
> 
> Think I might be one of few that doesn't even like the 70s/80s line up.



The 90s had just ended, of course it was going to be best known at the time. But it hasn't aged that well.

But.. but.. Alpha Flight, Madelyne Pryor, Hellfire Club!

Did I say Alpha Flight?





Phantom Stranger said:


> - True to zrc. They just... they shouldn't have done Dark Phoenix.
> 
> - Hmm... do we agree with Hugo, zrc?
> 
> - What would be the best lineup for a reboot?



Well, it has Sophie Turner as the lead, so that's the first (and biggest) mistake.

Second, why always repeat the same story arc for Jeyne in the movies? It's as if they thought the character is only that. The point of turning her into Phoenix is that that it's supposed to be a redefining turning point for the character. Makes no sense rushing it right after rebooting the character.

A for a movie...don't know, _Guardians of the Galaxy_ and _Infinity War_ taught us that sometimes, the best thing one can do in this sort of situation is to toy with the line ups instead of playing it mega safe.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I never cared for Alpha Flight. Or the Hellfire Club for that matter (even if it did bring me Sage).

I wonder how Red Lotus and Selene fit into Dark Phoenix as they're in it. :lmao


This is gonna be a mess isn't it?


Edit - Looks like Selene and Red Lotus might be on the mutant train?


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

I don't care about Dark Phoenix to be honest.

The one I cared about is possibly being cancelled.

Damn, I'm never going to get to see N'Astirh, martian robots flying around carrying the corpses of their comrades and mooks getting banished to the Limbo.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

New Mutants? Dead in the water buddy.It's probably for the best.

Posted in the Sasha thread. 

Got a bit geeky with me and Phantom there.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

But it was more interesting than anything they could do with the main franchise (an arc in the Svage Land though).

But then again, Suicide Squad should be a cautionary Tale against going for "original" premises when there's no actual effort to do something that stands out on the producer's part.

But what I'd love to see most would be a fucking good FF movie for once.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah, I left for a sec.

- And I'm leaving again.

- Ciao.

POST MAGIK OR THINGS YOU LIKE!!! :mark


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-I'm not a magician Phanny.

-Has left for the time being.

-Man of many avatars.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Becky 2 Belts! :mark

- Is happy Bliss is wrestling again

- From NZ aka Middle-Earth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thanks for posting Magik, nobody!

- :bunk

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I posted Rogue :shrug

Probably has watched what I meant earlier

What a great week for IIconics fans*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Final Fantasy fan
- Love the games and music
- Fan of Chrono series?*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- likes their metal music
- believes wrestling died in 2017
- also a anime fan?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:beckyhi 

Haven't seen you around for a while.

Got a 3:16 avi


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Phantom Stranger said:


> X-Men first appeared in 1963, Wolverine in 1974! They don't need Wolverine!


And on that note, they should introduce Wolverine in the MCU fighting Hulk. :mark


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Owns Ronnie
- Loves Becky
- Said only one thing about the above poster*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wasn't even about the above poster :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rick Sanchez said:


> And on that note, they should introduce Wolverine in the MCU fighting Hulk. :mark


:stop

I'm not even asking for a film dedicated to obscure characters; I just want a solid TEAM of X-Men! Don't sacrifice the other characters in the service of making one character look cool. Reinvent Cyclops! Make us care about Jean Grey! Give Rogue a compelling narrative! 

Just let Wolverine sit out for ONE film! #GiveotherXMenachance

- :beckyhi

- How are you doing?

- Should know that I bought more Doctor Strange nonsense.... because that's exactly what I needed. :woo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Talking more geeky nonsense. 



Bought more Doctor Strange nonsense. 


Mrs Phantom puts up with a lot of nonsense. :bunk


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't approve of Mordy spamming people's wall's with Peyton pics :goaway
Doesn't approve of Phantom's geeky nonsense :goaway
Doesn't approve of eating meat :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Changed his avatar to something more suitable for public browsing. 


Thinks I have a feet sig instead of a pretty girl by a beautiful mountain backdrop sig. :lauren 


Probably has a foot fetish. :bunk


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mistaking me for @Chrome Hi Chrome :beckyhi
Person most likely to send me LD rep








Probably bores people by talking about the good old days non-stop :lauren



Nostalgia said:


> Probably has a foot fetish. :bunk


The fuck I do :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably misses the good old days of this forum back in 2011. :hmm:


Doesn't like Bella Hadid. 


Most certainly not following her on Instagram.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Used to be called rise once upon a time :hmm:
Currently viewing his user cp :hmm
Hope no one left any nsfw images in there :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Still salty at the fact that the IIconics are the tag team champions

Wants Sonya to win MITB :lauren

Thinks people would care about her cashing in :heston*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Old & slow :goaway
Made my wall IIconic :yay
All about that green :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted Rogue. :mark

- Didn't post Magik. :lauren

- Will post his champs.

CJ:

- Ninja. :lauren

- Prejudiced against the old & slow. :sadbecky

- Has a new look. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

His profile is an eyesore. 


Why did I click on it. :lauren


Have some pretty catfish eyes.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- My profile is a kaleidoscopic delight.

- Have some Mayu:

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Mayu who said she's taking time off?

The Asuka who's time is up? 

The Kairi who will be soon lost at sea with no compass?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup. Those three.

- But they're alive and healthy! :woo :dance 

- Unlike my other favorites... :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Changed his favorites I think

Sad for the future prospects of his favorite wrestlers

Was in the Rogue mood yesterday*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phantom Stranger said:


> - Yup. Those three.
> 
> - But they're alive and healthy! :woo :dance
> 
> - Unlike my other favorites... :sadbecky


Found out Red Lotus, Selene, Ink and Toad are Magnetos Brotherhood in Dark Phoenix. 

X-Men are Mystique, Storm, Cyclops, Beast, Quicksilver and Nightcrawler. 

Hardly A (or even B) list meh.

Daniel Cudmore is in it too, but not been said if he's Colossus or not.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah... not a very exciting lineup.

- I just don't care about Dark Phoenix... and that bums me out. :sadbecky

- No third one. The truth must be buried.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I also don't care about it

I watched the trailer of episode 9, don't care about it either

Besides Endgame I think I only care about Toy Story 4*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll still see Dark Phoenix. Its tradition, I've seen every single X related film day one at the cinema. 

Might as well do the same with the last one.

I'm willing to give Disney a chance, depends on the lineup I guess.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I was right, I guess TamJax won't be dethroning the IIconics any time soon*



> *Nia Jax Set To Be Out Of Action Due To Knee Injuries​*
> Pro Wrestling Sheet has learned Nia Jax will be out of action for awhile due to injury.
> 
> According to sources, Jax is suffering from ACL tears in both of her knees and she’ll need to go under the knife to repair them.
> ...


http://www.prowrestlingsheet.com/nia-jax-injured/#.XLDPzjBKjcd

*Maybe that is why Paige is bringing "a new, dominant tag team"

I guess is back to catering for Tamina*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- About to get digitally slapped by zrc.

- How would he feel if someone said they prefer Mayu to Kairi? :hmm

- Asking for a friend.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*To each their own :shrug

At least is Mayu and not Io :grin2:

My new avi is so beautiful, I am so proud roud*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I love Mayu herself. She's an inspiration to all weirdos. roud

Like me.

- Loves his avi.

- Should I change mine? :hmm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Nia's knees would be better shape if she lost weight. All that mass is so much pressure on the joints.


Should approve of a new team taking the titles off The IIconics. 


It doesn't matter who, they need to lose the titles.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Speaking the truth. The titles need to change hands ASAP.

- Every second the jobbers are champions, the importance of the titles diminishes even further

- Hasn't changed sig in a while


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not that bothered really. 

Nia will always be in pain be it her back, he knees or anywhere else. She should use the time away to lose the extra weight she's gained since being called up.

Tamina won't be in catering though. Its quite funny though. She's actually the healthy one for once. :lmao


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Will miss Nia 

- Will Dark Phoenix on the first day


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I honestly have never seen Nia working out

I imagine she does, but she doesn't seem like she works out enough

I mean, if Dana Brooke and Lacey Evans are gonna be Becky's next challengers Tamina has a chance*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I wasn't ninjad.

Just means another woman will get on my top 10 in August. 

Nia will probably get a rumble return.

Nia does work out, plenty of videos on YouTube showing just that. She just gained 30lbs since joining the main roster. She looks twice the size she did during her NXT live days.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

I've always wondered how Nia got so much weight when she was more fit a few years ago.

Let's see if she has slimmed down once she returns.

Or maybe the weight gain was a conscious decision on her part so as to sell her gimmick.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has an Asuka avatar

- Likes Judas Priest \m/

- Is currently online


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









* Finally changed his sig :woo

* It's his favorite duo, both of them are #TeamNoJobbers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- New sig. :andre

- Still CharLynch.

- Judas Priest fan. :becky

Cobra:

- Ninja'd me.

- Posted Chiaki. :woo

- Teen Titans fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hasn't changed his avi

Or his sig for that matter

Never forget...










Phantom will never top that sig :banderas*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Changed his avatar.

* Almost died after seeing Peyton's photoshoot yesterday.

* Uses the white background.

:bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Leonard Nimoy.

- No longer the master of the House of Metal.

- Knows that it's weird that Mordy saved that image. :lauren


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Is back again

-Will put a curse on someone

-Can't control his powers.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

PHANTOM:

*









* Knows that's probably not the weirdest image he has saved.

:lauren

* Should know I'm in search of... A new house.

SC90:

* Ninja 

:lauren

* Happy Becky won at WrestleMania

* Kiwi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I can.

- But I'm still going to curse you suckers.

- Not a magician. :lauren

Cobra:

- Ninja. :fuckthis

- Good luck on the house search.

- Ciao. 

POST THE WASP OR SOMETHING GROOVY!!! :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is surprised I changed my sig

- Should know BC played a part in my decision

- Charlynch forever :becky


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

I know it's as cliché and trite as it can possibly get but still, important question for all:

Iron Maiden...

...or Judas Priest?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Another Asuka fan
- Fan of Glenn Tipton 
- Listens to Judas Priest *


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes metal

- Dislikes Daniel Bryan

- Fan of The Big Dog


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Has a cool new avatar.

-Doesn't rifle through so many avatars like the evil Phantom.

-Maybe hoping Orton gets traded to Raw for a career resurgence of sorts.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Phantom goes through avatar changes frequently

- Should know I want both AJ and Randy to stay on the same brand. Preferably SmackDown.

- Wants AJ vs Rollins for SummerSlam


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









* Has a new avatar to go with the new sig.

* Is now premium :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









- Played a part in my decision to change my sig

- Would be sad if they split up the Sky Pirates by calling up only Kairi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Should know that Mayu Iwatani is a lanky goober and I love her.

- Should know that Mayu and Io have great chemistry.

- Should know that I don't hate Io. :anna

- Should know that I'm watching old Stardom instead of working.

- Should know that I should leave.

- :bye


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I can't sleep 

:beckyhi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- :beckyhi

- Doesn't hate Io

-









EDIT

zrc

- Ninja'd me out of nowhere

- Can't sleep

-


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- CHANGED HIS SIG :mark:
- Enjoyed WM35 
- Especially the match that he was waiting for*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Updated username

- Noticed I changed my sig. May or may not have noticed I changed my avatar too

- Likes Deadman Taker more than Biker Taker, I guess


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- That is true. I didn't mind his Biker gimmick but his heel run in 2002 was way off. Undertaker, the taker of souls... the devil... the dead man, was running away from Triple H? Really? I mean, I love Triple H but seeing UNDERTAKER RUNNING AWAY LIKE ANY OTHER HEEL?????????? That's why that gimmick sucked.
- Happy that Becky is champ
- Appreciated that I notice his avatar changed.*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Rarely posts anywhere else 

-Didn't enjoy Big Evil.

-Still a little difficult to read his blue font.


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

1. smark


2. values in ring work

3. possible homosexual


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Anti Smark

-Doesn't value Workrate

-Is already a homosexual


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes Becky, AJ, and Seth
- WM35 must've been his favorite ever
- From New Zealand *


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes Triple H

- Hulkamaniac

- Can speak Japanese


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- New avi.

- It's a brave new world.

- No more CharLynch hugs. :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Charlynch hugs will be back one day 

- My avi > yours. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nope.

- Barbara Feldon is GOAT.

- But thanks for the hug.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Doesn't like hugs.

-Loves Becky now.

-But he won't admit it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- False.

- False.

- Here's Barbara Feldon:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is indifferent towards the Lynch

Will always cherish the moment she tapped out to Asuka

Has forgotten that I have told him that I was going to screencap if he ever used an IIconics sig*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kinda funny how no alumni women have returned so far this year.

Shows Stephanie is running out of firsts. 

I don't count Beth as she's been on commentary for a few years now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Well, Stacy returned for the HOF

So she might be next

Apparently there won't be a 2nd Evolution PPV, so they won't need the extra women this year*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- WM35 is now his favorite Mania ever
- Made Sasha Banks want to quit
- Showing these smarky wrestlers that they'd throw a fit if they lose their titles.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *Well, Stacy returned for the HOF
> 
> So she might be next
> 
> Apparently there won't be a 2nd Evolution PPV, so they won't need the extra women this year*


That's not a return. That's some blonde standing there chatting shit about some bitch she worked with 15 years ago.



Simonic Met⛧l Music;77115942 said:


> *- WM35 is now his favorite Mania ever
> 
> - Made Sasha Banks want to quit
> 
> - Showing these smarky wrestlers that they'd throw a fit if they lose their titles.*


Fan of metal.

Sasha can fuck off. 

Knows this year was Meg's favourite WM.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Honestly, this has been a very bland and forgettable Wrestlemania
- Last year's was better, in my opinion
- At least, Kofi Kingston took the belt from Captain Homeless Caveman*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

And even then where does Kofi go? The whole point was his fight for the belt. The story is done.

I haven't enjoyed WM season as a whole for a very long time.

And none of them have come close to WM17. Though the build for WM17 wasn't great by any stretch, the quality of the show was top notch.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- Thinks Sasha can :goaway.

- Insulted Captain Caveman. :lauren

zrc:

- Ninja.

- :beckyhi

- Loves the '80s.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ninja'd 

:beckyhi

Also loves 80s... And 70s, 60s, 50s, 40s ah you get the point.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wants Baron Corbin to retire Cena

- Is hoping Tamina isn't taken off TV due to Nia's injury

- Will do the rankings next month


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No reason to believe she will be taken off TV. The only time she's not on TV is when she is injured, and she isn't.

John Cena can just stay gone for all I care.

I've already sorted the stuff for the rankings to start on May 1st.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not a John Cena fan.

Not a fan of male wrestling.

Likes males though.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

- fond of the past

- appreciated the underappreciated christian

- good music taste


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agreed with a post I made about Sami Zayn the other day.


Apparently had issues with AlexaBliss4Life and BrieMode in the past judging by his visitor wall. :lmao 


Joined the forum in July 2014.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Walks with Elias

- Jeff Jarrett fan

- Didn't watch WM live


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Finally went premium.

Got a new avatar.

But it still showcases his two favourite wrestlers.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is weirdly awake at this hour

Maybe was out wth the new GF

Still keeping some secrets from her :grin2:*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Noticed I changed my avatar

- Wants Ziggler to make his return next week

- Or maybe not. May want him to go to AEW


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Keep Ziggler away
- AEW sucks
- So is everything about modern wrestling, don't you agree?*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Don't agree that everything about modern wrestling sucks. Some things about modern wrestling suck but every era of wrestling has its flaws.

- Liked the red Hell in a Cell?

- Likes the color blue


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Open minded about wrestling
Its really just WWE that sucks
Likes the color green?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hates WWE

Probably liked Mandy's pics from today

Most likely enjoys Peyton more as a blonde than a brunette*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Proud IIconics fan
- More proud that they dethroned Overrated Banks and Failey
- He's probably the only one on the planet that likes IIconics*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Virus

- Should know I don't really like or dislike green. The username comes from a song.

- Has a new sig

- Cool poster :anna

EDIT

Simon

- Ninja'd me

- Likes Randy Orton

- Thinks AJ is fine if I remember correctly


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay
I didn't see them
Peyton's hair color wasn't an issue
Posts in green

Metal
New username
Thinks AEW sucks despite them not running a show yet
Hates modern wrestling

EF
Ninja
Username comes from a song
Is alright with green


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Got ninja'd

Should check the Mandy pics

And his visitor wall :grin2:*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Even though I'm alright with green, Mordy's green is an eyesore 

- Doesn't like that I rag on his favorites

- Has over 13,000 posts


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is bias for the right green
Rags on Mordy's favs
So does everyone else


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has checked the Mandy posts

Doesn't care about the green

Also doesn't rag on my faves roud*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- But I do! :mark

- They bad.

- :bye unch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Will put the worst wrestler on the roster in his no. 1 spot in the rankings next month :bunk

- And will also vote for a bunch of non-wrestlers :goaway

- The only decent name I'm expecting to see is Kairi Sane

EDIT

Phantom

- :beckyhi

- Should check his rep

- It's not cursed


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has Char and Becky as a sig
And AJ and someone else as an avatar
Thinks Kairi is decent


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't like CW's Supergirl

- But likes Amy Jackson in it 

- Likes Nightwish :anna


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yep
She's pregnant now 
And yes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I'm wearing a shirt with Gwen Stacy on it.

- It's her death.

- I'm sad. :sadbecky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phantom Stranger said:


> - Should know that I'm wearing a shirt with Gwen Stacy on it.
> 
> - It's her death.
> 
> - I'm sad. :sadbecky


Read Spider-Man: Life Story
It shall give you your Gwen fix
Or so I assume


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- #TeamGwen

- Bryce Dallas Howard and Emma Stone :banderas

- Lurking beneath Staples Center

EDIT

Virus

- Ninja

- Is frowning Amy is pregnant :lol

- Didn't recognize Randy beside AJ in my avatar


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well it is a small oddly colored pic
I only recognized AJ from his hair cut
I ninja'd him


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I shall read the comic he recommended. :anna

- Knows that Gwen has had better film depictions than MJ. :fact

- Should know that Shazam! is excellent. :anna


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes, in less than stellar films
MJ had better animated appearances for the most part
And is no one a Felicia Hardy fan?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Should know I watched Shazam

- I liked it :anna

- Knows Gwen > MJ in the movies

EDIT

Virus

- Ninja'd me again

- Recommending comics to Phantom

- Dislikes Naruto


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- She's fine.

- I prefer this Black Cat:

-









ef:

- Ninja.

- Gwen > MJ in all media.

- Reminder: My favorite Spider-Man story is The Amazing Spider-Man #66-67. Do not trust my opinion.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got Phantom'd

- HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Excellent fan art. :banderas

- The world needs more Mayu.

- Mayu vs. Marvel's Mysterio... :banderas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wants more Mayu

- Here's more Mayu for you:

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posts Mayu
Post Mayu fan art
Laughs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not posting Mayu. :lauren

- Not posting Mysterio. :lauren

- Not posting Mayu and Mysterio performing a magic act. :lauren


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Whored out on rep.

Has been on WF for nearly a decade now.

Knows what a Mayu is.*


Ninja'd.


*Is also whored out on rep.

Only watches WWE for Asuka.

Conducts a Skeleton Band.*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has entered the thread
Posts in Pink
Got Ninja'd?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is correct.

- Wants to know why I prefer Gwen to MJ.

- :hmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Knows Shazam was fun

Knows Mayu>Io

Was shitting on my faves earlier :goaway*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Doesn't seem to have an answer

- Likes fan art

-









EDIT

Mordy

- Hates Io for some reason

- Probably because she's good

- I'm surprised he likes Kairi because she's good too


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't know
Will offer no explanation 





EF
Ninja Baseball Batman
Posts more art
Of pirate Mayu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I do.

- But I have to go. Right now.

- Remind me later. Peace.


POST MAYU OR MYSTERIO OR NOTHING!!! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SO precious :darrylroud


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :lauren

- :bunk

- unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Calls Peyton the worst wrestler in the company

Yet he supports Baron Corbin :heston

Fan of the ratings Killers*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Because it's true

- Follows the stupid fad of bashing Corbin

- Turned on Paige :thelist


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

So he Turned the Paige??????
I'll let myself out
I know nothing of Corbin


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is privileged to know nothing about Corbin

I am half joking when I talk about Becky being the ratings killers, but he REALLY is the ratings killer

Liked my recent post in his visitor wall :anna*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- kay

- Likes Nickelback :heston

- Happy his favorites are holding the titles


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Hey it's ef!

* ...He picked Sasha Banks over Kairi Sane.

*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Angry Kairi :Hall

- Knows their username is cool and doesn't need changing

- Fellow Toni fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Picked Sasha over precious Kairi*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- More jobber spam

- unch

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Is punishing Mordy :mark

* ... But he still picked Sasha over Kairi so he gets one of these.

*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

emerald-fire:

*- AJ is safe. He hasn't annoyed like many others
- Reasons to be thrown into the trash: Being extremely annoying and smarky and AJ is non of that.
- AEW is extremely annoying and too damn smarky, that's why it got trashed before having any show and that is impressive. The bosses are Cody and The Wild Sucks... 'nough said.*

Black Cobra:

*- Ninja'd me
- Still searching...
- Likes Metal*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Won't watch AEW even if they pay him

Knows that I enjoyed Mania mostly because of one result

Doesn't hate AJ*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

AEW hasn't got a very good roster. 

But then there's no one of note on the Indies I'd pay to see. Vince snapped them up all already. 

Can't believe the E called up Manami Toyota to come out of retirement for the MYC :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Outside of the Elite yeah, not really no one of notice besides PAC and Jericho.

Their womens roster sucks

I am a bit drunk again, that's why I am awake*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well hi anyway Mordy.

They have 10 women and a ******. No name value outside Aja Kong. Who won't work full time anyway. And no offense to the legend but her stock peaked twenty years ago. 

We'll see how it goes though. They could end up being decent or it could end up being typical Indy shit with the Elite winning everything, just like Jarrett did with TNA.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Well, like you said, we'll see, let's hope they have learnt from Jarrett's mistakes

Finally going to sleep, even if it is like 5am here and I will wake up in 2-3 hours

Hopefully I dream about that latest Peyton video in her IG stories, yeez, that was hot

*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sweet dreams jobber. 

Every person in power is guilty of putting themselves and relatives over. 

At least the Elite have some form of talent to warrant it though. Unless they give Brandi the women's belt. They can fuck off if they do that.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Ain't digging the AEW women's division.

- Should know that I love Kong and Shida...and nobody else. 

HIRE MORE PEOPLE!! :woo

What's Hiroyo up to? :hmm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rocking the Crypt Keeper
Want AEW to hire more female talent
Shame WWE hired most of them....and lets them rot


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Knows WWE is wasting a lot of talent

Probably one of the reasons why he stopped watching

Will likely watch GOT tonight*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- True.

- Mia Yim should be doing great things. Fight me, Mordy.

- Definitely IIconic.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Agrees with the waste of talent
Mia Yim fan
Still has not explained


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*PHANTOM

Mia who?










I honestly thought she looked better in the first MYC, so far she hasn't been on that level on NXT

VIRUS

Knows that I am enjoying the Peyton posts way too much this week

Her latest video sodone

Why aren't we talking about it?*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks I watch GOT
Don't know why
Doesn't know of Mia Yim


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Responded before I could edit, so we won't talk about it :lauren

Apparently doesn't watch GOT

Stephanie Brown fan I think*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No I don't watch it
Where did you get the idea I did?
Yes, like Steph


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He is, Mordy.

-









- Why do I like Gwen more than MJ? :hmm

I will explain in my next post... maybe.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

There's not a great deal of "talent" in the NXT women's farm right now. 

It's had its day. 

None of them will get further than they are right now. With very few exceptions.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Phantom Stranger:

*- Loves trombones
- Wonder if he watched CCS: Clear Card?
- GAME OF THRONES IS TONIGHT!!! GAME OF THRONES >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Wrestling*

*zrc:

- Ninja'd me
- Witty catchphrase
- Posted at 10:27 am*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah...

- But I love Mia! :mark

- :beckyhi


and :bye.

Evil:

- :beckyhi

- Should know that I'm watching the Thrones jive with the Girl tonight.

- :bye

I'll explain the Gwen thing later if you're good, virus!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah, you're not going to do that are you?
Loves Mia
Is leaving?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Should watch the video

:homer

Knows that the Phantom always stays for a while when he says he is gonna leave*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I did
Not a leg man, but she has some good ones
He does lurk a little doesn't he?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Here? I used to, not anymore

I post constantly for like an hour, then I dissapear

Not into older women, except for Torrie Wilson*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Posted about some video Skippy posted. I was only half paying attention. 

Is full of shit. He lurks. 

Kills rats with metal poles and calls his hands his girl.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm back... for three minutes... because I'm weak.

- HOLY CRAP, THAT AVATAR!!!!

- Has painted a portrait of Mordy: Serial Killer.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Now calls me a serial killer :lauren

Does he wish that Asuka is on RAW or on SD?

Is weak*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm not judging; I just won't check your crawl space. 

- I'm not sure...

- In our heads? :nah


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

What's wrong with my avatar?

In your heeaaddd. Zombie zombie zombie!

Happy sunday


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nothing. 

- I LOVE IT! :mark

- Just wasn't expecting it. Bye-bye. :bye


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Still supporting Asuka. :asuka

Wishes that the Sky Pirates stay down at NXT. :fact

Is a Shigeru Mizuki fan. :benson *_


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Likes Charlynch :anna

- Enjoyed the WM 35 main-event


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- becky fan
- charlotte fan
- possibly enjoyed the WM 35 Main event


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*No longer rocking a boobs and ass sig :bunk

Fan of boobs and ass

Should check his reps :anna*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Was called a serial killer
You do have some obsessions, so.....
Should like tits and ass


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*To be a serial killer I would actually have to leave my house more often and I am too lazy for that

I am a rat serial killer though :shrug

Likes tits and ass, like most straight men*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Too lazy to leave his house regularly. 


Not too lazy to spend all day on WF. :bunk


Should know Nostalgia loves tits and ass.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*And dicks... on chicks, you forgot that

It's like you wanted to be ribbed

It's gonna call me :rude or gross now*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I should be a fisherman because I cast such good bait. :shrug 


Should know I can't really discuss it anywhere else. 


Especially not with the gf. :lmao


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes Becky

- Likes Asuka

- Loves Sonya


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:beckyhi

Something something likes this person bullcrap.

I don't like mustard


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't like mustard

- Has prepared ground for the rankings next month

- Will also be doing one for the male wrestlers :yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Still pondering about the guys one. 

It'll happen next week anyway.

Females stay their own thing from May 1st.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has a terrible avatar

- Gangrel fan

- What's wrong with mustard? It's not the best thing in the world but it isn't too bad either.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Also Charlynch fan. :becky 

Recently changed his signature. :lenny

Also enjoyed the main event match at WM 35. :fact*_


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posts the wrestling news. 


Should know I've never had mustard before. 


Positive soul.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> - Has a terrible avatar
> 
> - Gangrel fan
> 
> - What's wrong with mustard? It's not the best thing in the world but it isn't too bad either.


Nothing wrong with my avatar.

What's right with mustard?



Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> _*Also Charlynch fan. :becky
> 
> Recently changed his signature. :lenny
> 
> Also enjoyed the main event match at WM 35. :fact*_


:beckyhi

Bro from another ho.

Should know I watched Titanic earlier. And did nothing but pick it apart for the inaccuracies for hours. :lmao



Nostalgia see above.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Probably watched the Lion King trailer

- Scar's voice is so bad in it

- Storm fan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Haven't watched any camel crap cat queen remake bullcrap trailer.

Jeremy Irons will always be scar and will accept no other. 

Fuck Disney!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc said:


> Jeremy Irons will always be scar and will accept no other.


-










-









-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jeremy Irons is Scar
Except when he sings
Then he's Jim Cummings


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Knows some things about The Lion King I don't know

My brother is excited by that movie

He is just hoping that they have the original song in spanish, that song was part of our childhood and it is completely different than the english version*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I know all kinds of things, mostly irrelvant crap
Unless its history
Killer of rats


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves Super-girl
- DC fan
- Gamer*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes to all
Im currently downloading Starcraft remastered
Is a anime fan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:beckyhi

Downloading a remaster. 

Posts in the celeb woman thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus:

- Nostalgia. 

- I read old Golden Age Spider-Man comics (reprints and some originals inherited from my dad) before I was exposed to later incarnations. To a young Phantom, Gwen was his girlfriend. She was Peter's main gal in the stories I loved the most as a kid.

- I wish I had a deeper reason, but I don't. 

Also, Spider-Gwen is pretty boss. She's new, but I dig her.

zrc:

- Ninja. :beckyhi

- Digs the good Scar. :anna

- Boss avi. :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Explained Gwen
Nostalgia is understandable
Likes Spider-Gwen


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nostalgia is good at times, since most current stuff sucks anyways

Like Peyton IG posts, before this week, I would say that her 2015-2017 posts were way better than her 2018 onwards and some times I feel nostalgic about those :darryl

The user Nostalgia sucks though*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :rude to precious NO. :lauren

- I'm about to play Mayu in the Wrestler vs. Wrestler thread. Vote for her.

- You shall be rewarded when I return in a few hours. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- HER RENFIELD DID IT!!! :mark

- Has earned herself some Hikaru Shida. wens3

-









Ciao. :bye


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves Japanese lady wrestlers
- Watches Japanese horror
- One of his favorite films is PERFECT BLUE!!!!*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Perfect Blue is a pretty good film
Types is blue
Is not part of the Blue Man Group....I don't think anyway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I've watched Blue is the Warmest Color

That movie is something else

Too bad there won't be a sequel since both lead actresses were so stressed after playing their parts, apparently the director was a piece of shit*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

does anyone here know what the limbo is a rep supposed to be?

I asked back on the Asuka thread what the star shaped button is for and they told me is to send reps.

Supposedly it is like sending likes, but there's already a _like_ option at the bottom of each post.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Here's all the info you need about reps

-


> Every new member starts out with a rep level of 50.
> 
> Rep power (Determines how many points you give a user when you rep them)
> 
> ...


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Has recently gotten himself a membership, and may probably be in the chatbox with us soon :mark:
- Is stoked that Becky Lynch won both women's title in this year's Wrestlemania main-event 
- Probably also wouldn't mind to have Charlotte Flair stay on Smackdown this week for the shakeup


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

> You can check who has given you rep by looking at your User CP.


 aaah...ok. Never thought of checking that CP option.

So there are points? And what are those fo-




> Reputation means nothing. It allows members to have a bit of fun


 Nevermind. Thanks for the info. I'll check.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

DC

- Has AJ and Rollins in avatar and AJ and Bryan in sig

- Got to see one of those dream matches. Waiting to see another dream match of his become a reality.

- Probably wants Charlotte and Becky on different brands too so they can blow the roof off the arena when they encounter each other at Survivor Series

EDIT

Hugo

- Hasn't explored this forum completely

- Huge Asuka fan

- Loves Maiden and Priest


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Should love Maiden and Priest
- Fan favorite
- Lifetime member, baby!!!*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I do love Maiden and Priest. They're awesome.

- Will have been on this forum for 13 years come May

- Has an anime sig


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Loved Priest and Iron Maiden
Have I got some bands for you
Knows how rep works


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't care about reps

Is gonna have his 10 year anniversary in the forum later this year

Barely talks about wrestling these days*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Whats is there to talk about
Besides AEW maybe
Watched Blue is the Warmest Color


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*We can always talk about Peyton :grin2:

Didn't watched GOT season premiere I suppose

Should know that right now I am probably having the worst headache I ever had, so while it is time for me to sleep I probably won't be able.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- unch

- Sleep

- No jobber talk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- ^Me.

- :beckyhi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- That's not you

- This is you


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Actually... 

- ...I look like this:

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- That was your V1, yes.

- Enjoyed watching Shazam

- Strange person


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A fiery emerald.

It's gonna be a long day. 

Will vote.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc said:


> Will vote.


- When?

- Brood fan

- Plays video games


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Men's votes will be up Wednesday or Thursday. Depends when the 'E have finished moving people around. 

Good morning 

I'm over my 360 fad, back to TEW on the laptop haha. Will probably go back to SAW to at least finish it, Lollipop Chainsaw cause its awesome and Battle for Middle Earth cause it reminds me of AoE.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Headache doesn't let me sleep :lauren

That's why I don't like to drink, because even if I don't have a hangover the day after I usually sleep very little and I get a headache and I am not able to sleep well the next couple of days, kinda like a vicious cycle: I can't sleep because I have a headache and I have a headache because I can't sleep :fuck.

Since I am awake I've listened to the new IIconics interview with Lilian Garcia. Nothing new tbh. They talked about body issues, home sickness, dreams coming true and Peyton talked about Dillinger for a minute or two, that's about it.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

3x nobody cares.

unch

:dance


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> The user Nostalgia sucks though*



:bunk


I thought listening to Peyton interviews would be the perfect insomnia cure. 


Morning zrc.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Morning Nossy.

All good in Norwich today I hope. 

How's the girl?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Getting ready to do the rankings

Not sure if this recent push will help or hurt the IIconics points

On one hand, some people are mad that they are getting pushed (like the user who sucks) but on the other hand I have seen other people who may vote for them because they are funny and, especially, because some have finally noticed Peyton and find her, and I quote, "ridiculously attractive"*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Is over rating how people react to stuff. People are usually louder with their hate when people get pushed. E.g. Becky

If anything iconics will rank better

Also they probs go to raw which may suit them


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I honestly don't care that much, for a long time I was the only Peyton/IIconics fan on this forum and when their push is over I will probably be one of the few left.

Just curious to see if a push makes a difference since they never really had one, even on NXT.

His username is outdated now

*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

My username is staying till this beautiful period ends. Also is a chatbox reference as well as my name got changed by seabs to a s club juniors song.

True I think they can decent power card heels for the women

Types in green


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Uses the catbox.

Changed name by Seabs.






^^^that :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-









- Loves his Gangrel.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Posted Anna :anna

- Likes :miz


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- It's Emerald. :yay










- Changed his sig/avatar. :hmm

- This can't be the Emerald I know. IMPOSTOR


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes Becky's puns

- Tom Hardy fan

- Will vote in zrc's rankings?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Probably not. I can't be arsed with the WWE sections for a bit. I really hate reading the posts in there, not gonna' lie.










- Is most likely interested to see where people get drafted tonight. I'm intrigued. It's always cool to see guys on different brands, although I miss when it was a proper draft with the GM's. The Shakeup feels like a bit of a cop-out.

- Knows Becky has the best puns


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They'd need GMs to do that [emoji14]

Posted a fangin' and bangin' gif of Gangrel spitting out some red die water. 

Should know folks are 50/50 on my avy :lmao


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Yeah, I miss the draft format too. Started a thread over it.

- Pun game is strong today

- Wants Becky on Raw, I'm guessing

EDIT

zrc

- Ninja turtle

- It was stupid to get rid of the GMs in the first place

- X-Men fan since childhood


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its stupid to have GMs fullstop since the McMahons are hanging around. The whole GM concept is old fashioned and.unnecessary when everyone knows who's calling the shots.

Shouldnt be surprised if Dolph is just sitting out the rest of his contract. He has nothing to prove and nothing to gain in 2019. He got 15 years out of WWE.

*third.thing


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows the draft is dope.

- Knows the shows wouldn't really improve if the brand split ended, which I see some people saying they want all the time online. It's like they don't remember how bad RAW/SD was with the entire roster as well. :lauren Talent was still underutilised, maybe even more-so.

- Wishes there was still GM's. How about the ANONYMOUS GM? :cole

zrc:

- Thinks GM's are out-dated.

- Ninja turtled me.

- Might be sad Jax is out. I heard she tore both ACL's. Ouch. Don't really enjoy her as a wrestler, but never like to see people get hurt. Hope she recovers.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She'll be fine. Just means she won't be in the rankings after May's. Not that she'd have got much in the way of points anyway. :lmao

I hope she uses the time to drop a few dozen pounds. She really piled it on since her call up.

If anything there should be a draft lottery instead of a shakeup. There's nobody to converse on the trades. Unless they have Stephanie for Raw and Shane for SD do it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I wonder who will win the rankings. I couldn't possibly guess










- Draft lottery would be cool. It'd have some nice suspense. :lol

- I've got to go. Catch you guys later. <3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- Stay groovy.

- :bye


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I was gonna' go, I still am, but I wanted to say Hi to you first.

- *hugs and kisses*

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

_- We'll meet again... 

- ...don't know where, don't know when...

- ...but I know we'll meet again some sunny day._


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Lyrics from a Vera Lynn song

- Likes Deep Purple

- :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't want 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 pages of Mayu. :bunk

- What about F. Hardy?

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I don't want Doesn't want 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 pages of F. Hardy either

- 10000000 would do fine :anna

- :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Let's have ∞ pages of Peyton

Better than Francoise or Mayu

Hoping that Seth and AJ end up in the same brnd after the Shake up*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Said something.

Probably mentioned Volderoyce.

I didn't read it. :goaway unch :dance


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He did. 

- You were right not to read it.

- unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Still doesn't know where does he want Asuka

At this rate probably on NXT dethroning Shayna and getting back her unstoppable monster gimmick

It's not like the NXT womens division couldn't use her, it is trash atm*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows how the NXT women's division is.


Thinks I suck. 


Doesn't want to see anymore photos of..


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

MORDY:

* Asuka should win all the belts.

* Is correct about the NXT women's division. It's in a bad spot creatively and can't progress until Shayna is gone.

* Still using green text.

:lauren

NOSTALGIA:

* Ninja

* Likes Jeff Jarrett

* Thinks I chickened out of a name change when I simply just learned to love my wonderful username.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Got ninja'd

Recently repped me Kairi in a bikini :bjpenn

Will get some Peyton :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I just want :asuka to go where there are faces to kick.

- Let :asuka kick faces, dammit!! 

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Losing Shayna won't suddenly cure NXTs women's division. 

It needs fresh blood all round. If Conti, Aliyah, Borne, Reina aren't gonna be used after all these years (on TV), then they need cutting. 

Deonna, Mia, Chelsea, Kacy, Xia Li should be established already, they aren't.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Well Chelsea is out for a few and Deonna needs a personality

They are slowly pushing Mia and Kacy

Not sure about the future of Xia Li though*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You aren't telling me anything I don't already know.

Because you don't know anything that I don't already know. 

I have eyes. Having one or two matches on NXT then disappearing for months isn't establishing somebody.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mia needs that push! :woo

- They have some great talent; they should do something with them.

- Xia Li has potential.

zrc:

- Ninja.

- Knows all.

- Sees all.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Legendary

Eternal

Xtraordinary


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Typed only 3 words
Spelled Lex
Might want to fight Superman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Star Wars fan. 

- Stephanie Brown for life. 

- Should know that the Notre-Dame fire has left me crestfallen.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> *I honestly don't care that much, for a long time I was the only Peyton/IIconics fan on this forum and when their push is over I will probably be one of the few left.*


I've always been a fan of them, so I'll be joining you as one of the few.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

As it does me. Sad for that to happen
Wants a Mia push








Purple Bat for life


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Has a flickering avatar

- May be happy at the prospect of two of his favorite wrestlers possibly teaming up 

- Enjoys F. Hardy's music

EDIT

Virus

- Star Wars fan

- Didn't like Episode VIII

- Posts in the Random Pictures thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ma-Trish Reloaded said:


> I've always been a fan of them, so I'll be joining you as one of the few.


- Went unnoticed. Sorry.

- Knows that Strange and Clea are true love. :fact

- IIconics fan.

ef:

- :beckyhi

- Not an IIconics fan.

- Loves that Orton.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Stuff.

Asuka and Kairi will be a tag team from tomorrow xD

Good luck Volderoyce and Billy Gunn.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* The master of rankings with a brand new avatar, It caught me off guard at first.

* It's not flashing and hurting my eyes like Phantom's new one.

* No third thing.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phantom's avatar hurts his eyes
Might have seizures from that
Has not third thing


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Starcraft fan
- Which faction do you play?
- Terran was my favorite, just to let you know*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Zerg
Lots of shit I can do with them
They get a little OP in SC2 though


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that my avatar is hurting eyes. roud

- Fan of the third-best Batgirl.

- Re-Animator fan. :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- *Tomorrow*, his favourite *pirate* could make her debut

- Proud that his avatar is hurting eyes roud

- Groovy :dance


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Elbows and kicks for the IIconics!!! :mark

- An actual iconic duo is about to emerge... :banderas

- Lauren Cohan as the Joker... :nice


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









- You know it would be awesome. Use your Hollywood connections and make it happen!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Please. I'm a Hollywood jobber.

- If I had that kind of power, Claire Foy would already be cast as Clea. :lenny

- That would be cool, tho.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rides the Riptide of the Ripper Rhea Ripley. 

I couldn't say that when I'm drunk. 

Good morning all. :beckyhi


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Prooving that he is not drunk

Happy to see the IIconics are jobbing again

I suppose Mandy and Sonya will be the sacrificial lambs to whichever team Paige brings (at least I hope)*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Again...

They were never not jobbing. They literally won the titles to split Sasha and Bayley up.

Doesn't care about the impending release of Mortal Kombat 11 next week. Shame on you.

Should know that my main has the best intro in the game. :smile2:












Phantom Stranger said:


> - An actual iconic duo is about to emerge... :banderas


You'll be sorry you wished for this when Asuka is off tv for the remainder of her contract a few months from now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Given that I don't own a video game console why should I care?

I mistakenly assumed that the IIconics would get fed some more jobbers and run away from challengers before losing their first match as champions, but they do treat most champions like crap (Balor and Hawkins/Ryder lost too last night, Joe lost his first two matches as champion, the Hardys got squashed by Lars after winning the titles last week), so no surprises there.

Happy that GOT is back I assume*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well maybe you should own a PS4.

Somehow thought the IIconics, the most buried team on the main roster wouldn't get buried as champions when WWE doesn't even take people like Daniel Bryan seriously as champions.

Is damn right I'm excited for GOT. You can't spell GOAT without GOT.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Fan of The Hound
- Loves Erron Black's fatality
- Watched the first episode of season 8 of GOT already?*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I actually hate Erron Blacks fatality, it's one of the worst in the game. We'll see what his second one is, but this one didn't do it for me.






What I do love, shown first, is his fatal blow, also his intro, and his throw. He has the best of those in the game. 

I watched it when it aired. Of course I did, you think I'd miss that?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- Always keeps me up to date on the new MK. :anna

- All about that GOT.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Probably hasn't finished watching TWD yet :lauren

- Lauren won't be happy about that

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll never watch TWD. :lmao

I have as much interest in it as watching Kelly Kelly matches on repeat.

I'll give GoT a chance once its all over though. Then if I like it, I can just binge the whole thing. Unless its all tits and dragons, then it can fuck off.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- GoT is terrible. It butchered the great source material.

- Not a fan of Kelly Kelly

- :bye


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Named 1 thing

- Likes cleaning house

- Ribs Mordy in his spare time


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I go out in my spare time. Pavo is irrelevant.

Probably voting tomorrow.

Watches football


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Calls me irrelevant

Just like my jobbers

Knows that the womens tag titles were doomed from the start*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc

- Yes, I'm voting tomorrow :anna

- Plays WWE 2K19

- Edited above post

EDIT

Mordy

- Is irrelevant like his favorites

- They weren't doomed from the start. They were doomed at WM 35. 

- Hopefully, Paige's team salvages them again soon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I am waiting for my ride. 

- Shazam! was great.

- Post Mary Marvel stuff or don't.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Waiting for his ride

- Yeah, it was great. The ending wasn't that great though.

- No


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*There aren't enough teams (actual teams) or stars in the division to make the womens tag team division work

There are 3 legit tag teams on the main roster (IIconics, Riotts and Mandy/Sonya), and all of them have been buried this past year, all of them not very good

Hi Phantom :sashahi








*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pretty much. Same reason the belts died in the 80s. Only so many times you can see the Bomb Angels and Glamour Girls fighting on repeat.

Ember Moon will probably move to SD seeing as Raw got Naomi. They'll both have their token black women then.

Any interest I had in women's tag belts was severed when Nia's knees did the same.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Besides Naomi no other woman was moved from SD to RAW, which surprised me

Not sure where the IIconics or Becky will end up, since they weren't on the list of names who moved to RAW in WWE's website.

Does that mean they are staying on SD? I would assume that Becky will end up on RAW since, with Nia out, if Becky is on SD the womens division on RAW would be Alexa, maybe Sasha and Bayley (I think one is gonna be moved to SD) and the rest. Also Charlotte wasn't announced on RAW and she is too big of a name to be announced backstage. The shake up was a mess.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that this breakfast burrito I'm eating is pretty good.

- Should know that I will probably be out when SmackDown airs; post gifs of my ladies after their reveal! :mark

-











Goodbye forever. :bye


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Eating a burrido 
Wants Mary Marvel pics
I won't give you that, but heres Power Girl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not the same, turkey! :goaway

But thanks. :anna

- I would also accept Captain Marvel (the Shazam! one), any member of the Marvel Family (the Shazam! one), or nothing.

- I'm actually going to leave now. My buddy is annoyed.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *Besides Naomi no other woman was moved from SD to RAW, which surprised me
> 
> .*


Zelina Vega


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Completely forgot about her

Which tells you the great job they have done with her on the main roster

Two midcard women moved from RAW to SD... I would say Ember and Dana or Mickie*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Raw also got Lacey.

So SD will probably end up with Nikki Cross, Ember Moon & Kairi Sane. Not sure if they'll get somebody for Zelina, because she came with Andrade. With Ronda and Nia out its time for the others to step their pussys up or continue to sink into the abyss. 

As for the men, I really don't care. But Elias and Braun seem likely.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I think Cross in SD is a lock since they are trying to keep all couples together and Dain seems like he is gonna stay on SD (or quit, given his recent tweets)

I would hate if Elias goes to SD, his schtick works on RAW because they have 3 hours to fill, but on SD they barely have time for half the roster.

I wasn't sure if they were going to call up the Sky Pirates since Io is fairly new in WWE and she is likely the next challenger for Shayna, but given that they have called up the War Raiders last night when no one expected them and they are the current NXT tag team champions I think that would increase the chances of Io showing up tonight*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- How certain are we about the Asuka/Kairi thing?

- Should know that I hate waiting. Didn't bring a comic today. :sadbecky

- Are there any trades you guys actually want to see?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Not sure if it's going to be a team of Asuka and Kairi

- But I'm pretty sure Kairi is definitely getting called up. Could end up being Io and Kairi

- Best thing about the team however will be aige


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That last one is straight jive and you know it.

- Yeah, I'm pretty sure the pirate has been called up. 

- Doesn't seem like it will be Io... but I've been wrong before. 


Kairi and Nikki Cross? :banderas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- It's not jive. It's the truth

-









- Kairi and Nikki Cross would be the least exciting of the three options


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The inSANE Pirates xD

Io is staying where she is.

The War Raiders had a year in NXT, no reason to keep them there any longer when there's nothing to.improve.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*So how will it be?

Asuka and Kairi team up, took the titles from the IIconics, have a run and Asuka turns on Kairi after losing the titles or...

The IIconics defeat Asuka and Kairi straight away and Asuka turns on Kairi for losing? They need strong heels for Becky on SD and they only have Charlotte and we've seen that too many times already. Besides Asuka has that one win over Becky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I agree with all of those, especially #1. :dance

- Royal Fortune, tho... :banderas :asuka

- Respects Nikki Cross more than the other turkeys here.

I'd say bye, but I don't even know anymore. I'm probably going to be off-and-on for a bit.

You're welcome for that update! :bye

Mordy: 

- :beckyhi and :bye.

- Posted Mary Marvel. :mark

- First one... I hope.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- How would you feel if Kairi debuts as a heel?

- :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Why would you ask that?!!

- Am I missing something!??!

- :monkey


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- You're not missing anything

- I was just asking

- Don't worry. Kairi will debut as Babyface Supreme


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Good.

- I'm off again.

- Post in this thread if Kairi things happen. :woo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Update for the Phantom

- Your precious Kairi made her debut

- As expected, she is teaming with :asuka and aige is their manager :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :mark

- Was it a good segment? Should I watch it?

POST GIFS!!! I CAN'T LOOK FOR THEM NOW!!! :woo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- It was pretty good :anna

- Kairi hit an Insane Elbow on Skippy and got the pin :mark :mark

- :bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*We'll always have that Mania moment :darryl

Hopefully they can pick up a couple of wins next week, but I don't have high hopes

The sad part is that people are gonna say that the IIconics title reign sucked when they didn't even got a chance*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- No, the reign sucked

- It sucked the moment it began

- Can't wait for it to end ASAP aige


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :asuka aige ...

- There's no Kairi.

- :darryl


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Kairi and Charlotte need their own smileys

- Let's start a campaign

-


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

exceptional gif game

felllow kana stan

eagerly awaiting the dream team of asuka & kairi in wwe


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Has no avy nor sig
- Plays tag
- Anonymous person*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Blue.

- Baffling.

- Beloved.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Sorceress

Supreme

Sage*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- KAIRI AND ASUKA :dance

- KAIRI AND ASUKA :dance

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Excited to see Asuka and Kairi teaming up

Despite clearly being a demotion for Asuka

Good thing that MITB is still in about a month, so the IIconics can hold to the titles for a bit longer... WHo am I kidding? They probably will lose them before MITB :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- At least she's on TV again...

- And it's a fun pairing. I have nothing to complain about.

Tyrion's coming, isn't he?


-


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Should be happy with Kairi being brought up to SD.

-Should be happy she's paired with Asuka.

-His happiness will be overbearing.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Damn right.

- I want you to drown in my uninhibited joy.

-


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You're not a real Asuka fan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm my own type of Asuka fan.

- You support her in your own manner; I'll do the same.

- I understand why you're upset, and you certainly have every right to be.

However, I enjoy both performers, and I will certainly enjoy this pairing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Celebrating the pirate twat taking her off the roster is not supporting her. That is not real fandom. You know full well what's happening (as evidenced by your post), you know I'm right, and you still celebrate it. That's Kairi Sane fandom, not Asuka fandom.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I would be apoplectic had this occurred before she won the title... but it didn't.

- I don't know anything for sure; it could potentially be beneficial for Asuka. 

- I watch wrestling to be entertained; Asuka teaming with Kairi sounds entertaining.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

So SD got Bayley, Ember, Liv, Mickie, Nikki and Kairi. 

Becky is clearly gonna end up Raw exclusive eventually then. 

SDs women's roster doesn't look horrific anymore.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Phantom

-Tyrion turned Heel on him.

-Assuming he prefers Kairi over Asuka a little.

-Wrath incoming.

Zrc

-Ninja'd me badly

-I knew someone would because I took too long.

-Awaiting Nia's Grand return.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, this will be beneficial for Asuka. Having a younger Japanese woman on the roster is a good thing for her, because you know, Vince is totally willing to give her any tv time when he can just give it to the replacement.

Asuka being the pirate twats fucking BABYSITTER is not entertaining. Asuka is a world title calibur performer on the A show, and she's on the B show grooming the person who's going to kick her off television. Rejoice!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup.

- Wish it looked like that a few months ago, but still...

- :beckyhi

I did very little at work and bought a new tiki mug. Living the dream. :woo

Damn!

Tyrion:

- Certainly the most passionate Asuka fan on this site.

- I admire him, even when I disagree with him.

- Definitely going to see Endgame.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is a true Asuka fan :anna

- Enjoyed SmackDown :asuka

- Now has no choice but to support aige


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks being a true Asuka fan is wanting her to run out her contract off television.

Doesn't like Game of Thrones.

Supports the only two women in WWE who get pushed.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ugh.

- Everyone :goaway. I have a headache.

- zrc, you stay. I wanna post Blondie.

Tyrion:

- I mean, those three things still fit...

- The Erron Black fan.

- Watching the GOT.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :rude

- :thelist

- Third thing


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Men's rankings thread will be up later this evening.

:beckyhi

Should know Mayu isn't very over in TEW  that'll be fixed once she joins the Asuka, Meiko, Hiroyo, Nakano, Kairi and Io stable. XD


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Rankings this evening :mark :mark

- Likes Blondie

- Cool poster :cool2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:beckyhi

Also a cool poster.

I consider you a bro )


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- Mayu isn't over in his game-thing. :sadbecky

- Bro? Must investigate further.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You too are a bro.









Not sure what to do with 205 live for the rankings. With Cedric and Lucha House Party on Raw and Murphy on SD, there really isn't much of a roster there. 

Maybe just put those 5 under 205 this time?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I guess....

- ...or abolish 205.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- :buried 205

- Wants Claire Foy to play Clea


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its not hard to bury 205.

WWE have been doing that since it began.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I have a stupidly-long list of potential Cleas.

- :beckyhi

- Enjoys the team of :asuka aige and :kairi.

zrc:

- Ninja.

- Correct.

- If anything, I just tossed a small clump of dirt onto the grave.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wants a Kairi smilie

Almost as much as I want a Peyton smilie

Not a fan of 205 live*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

unch

:dance


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- But you have one...

- unch

- You had to have seen that coming...

zrc:

- Again.

- Posted a groovy pic of Mordy.

- :dance


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Phantom Stranger said:


> Tyrion:
> 
> - Certainly the most passionate Asuka fan on this site.
> 
> ...


He is not alone, you know.

Unfortunately, we are still a very small minority.

If only I could remedy that...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phantom Stranger said:


> - But you have one...
> 
> - unch
> 
> ...


Mord has one fan



























HugoCortez said:


> He is not alone, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From Spain... I think.

Asuka fan.

Has insomnia.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Probably didn't enjoy hearing that his favourite wrestler blew out both her ACL's.

Has a Gangrel avatar.

Posted after the only other person on this site besides me, apparently, that actually cares about Asuka.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I am done talking about that. You're not going to agree with me and I'm not going to agree with you and Tyrion; it's an exercise in futility. 

- There are many different ways to be a fan; no one way is more valid than the other. I dig your passion; just ignore my pro-Kairi nonsense. :anna

- Knows that :asuka will always be #1. :fact

Tyrion:

- Ninja.


- Got that?

- Endgame looks pretty boss, right?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tyrion

Injuries are bound to happen when you decide to pile the pounds on like a female Yokozuna. Hope she takes the time to actually drop some. 

Awaiting his matches as Erron Black on MK11.

Watcher of GoT.


Ash Brolliams.

Turtled me.

For the most part folks have.moaned Asuka needs a manager. Now she has one there'll be something else no doubt. 

Everyone riots if they get beat by Skippy and the Wombat at MitB.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phantom Stranger said:


> - Knows that :asuka will always be #1. :fact


If that were true, you'd be looking out for the best interest of her career. 

@zrc - May or may not have a PS4. If you do, add me. I'll be happy to play you when the game comes out next week.

I hope Erron has some moves that make him better than what they've shown. He doesn't look as viable as characters like Noob, D'vorah, etc. I'm all over the MK reddit right now and some guy who got the game early and played 12 hours in practice mode said he thinks Noob is top 5, which is good for me as I plan to be playing a lot of Noob as well.....but not as much as Erron.



> For the most part folks have.moaned Asuka needs a manager. Now she has one there'll be something else no doubt.


She needed a manager as a singles act. What she didn't need was a replacement being added to the roster.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*If Asuka were as good as you think she is you wouldn't think of Kairi as a replacement

But deep down inside you probably think that she is not as good

They are completely different characters*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I do have a PS4.

I don't play anything online though. Plus I'm.not getting MK until all the DLC is confirmed and released. The base roster doesn't appeal much. 

It'll probably end up in an Asuka/Kairi feud anyway. Considering the E's reputation in probably 2 weeks. :lmao



AfroPavo
Turtled me.
No need to try and trigger poor Tyrion. 
It's bad enough he has to watch it (well he doesn't HAVE to, but he will because he wuvs Asuka)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- If the pairing does irrevocable damage to her career, feel free to rub that in my face. :anna

- Should know that the previous version of my last post was an absolute mess. :lauren

- Might be playing MK with zrc. :mark

IT'S TOO EARLY FOR THIS!!!!!!!

zrc:

- Ninja.

- And I'm hoping for that feud. :mark

- Heel Champion Asuka vs. Face Kairi at WrestleMania... :banderas


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> *If Asuka were as good as you think she is you wouldn't think of Kairi as a replacement
> 
> But deep down inside you probably think that she is not as good
> 
> They are completely different characters*


Yes, deep down I think Asuka sucks. You've got me, that's why I spend every day pissed off about how they use her. Because I think she's not good. Man, you are a fucking BRILLIANT psychologist. You've figured me out.

Get the fuck out of here with that bullshit. This is NOTHING to do with being good or not. It has to do with a racist 73 year old who won't give air time to 2 Japanese women. If Asuka was the younger one and Kairi was on the main roster first, she would be the replacement. It's not about being a completely different character.

You know, the one good thing about them being a team is you can cry when the IIconics get buried by them.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Think you'll be waiting forever for it to occur at WM. 

I actually quite like Smackdowns women's roster at the moment. They're all getting jobbed to Flair. But at least there's variety there. 

I guess the split up the Squad so Ruby can job solo, Logan joining the Raiders and Liv doing whatever on SD.


Lord Lannister.
Turtled me.

Should just unch him. We do.

How many episodes is GoT? By the time I get through them maybe I'll be up to speed with them on TV. Long as there's not that.many.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, I may have to start doing that. I'm amazed he hasn't made my ignore list yet. The cluelessness is astounding.

This season is 6, but 4 of them are a lot longer than usual so it's really about the length of around 8.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It has been fucking Shwshank Redemption here

A former president was going to jail and the police went to his house to take him, he asked permission to go the bathroom and then and shoot himself in the head

A couple of minutes ago he passed away, what a bizarre day



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes, deep down I think Asuka sucks. You've got me, that's why I spend every day pissed off about how they use her. Because I think she's not good. Man, you are a fucking BRILLIANT psychologist. You've figured me out.
> 
> Get the fuck out of here with that bullshit. This is NOTHING to do with being good or not. It has to do with a racist 73 year old who won't give air time to 2 Japanese women. If Asuka was the younger one and Kairi was on the main roster first, she would be the replacement. It's not about being a completely different character.
> 
> You know, the one good thing about them being a team is you can cry when the IIconics get buried by them.


*Why would I cry for something I expect? Also, I like Kairi, so I wouldn't be too mad about it, better than fucking Mandy and Sonya. But just for fun I would like to see the IIconics beating them to see you complaining, your rants make me laugh*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

unch


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Using the unch 

Should know Mord just says such things to get a rise out of people.

Or he truly is clueless. Whichever floats your boat.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I would like to think it's the latter

- Owns a PS4

- Has a cat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> unch


Did you watch the leaked Endgame footage?

- :beckyhi

- :aige :miz

- :bye


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, but I saw somebody in the End Game thread put spoiler tags around some of the things that happened. I shouldn't have clicked on it but I did. I wish I didn't, but I don't know if they're even true or not, since I didn't see the footage. I'll take the idea that they're just theories, because I've seen theories around specifically one of the things before and expected it to happen anyway.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

All this time protecting their work and 5 minutes is leaked a week before launch.

The person who leaked it has been murdered by Mickey Mouse and their body dumped under the Black Pearl.

Won't bother with Dark PhoeniX


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I saw the latest Dark Phoenix trailer, still looks like crap

It doesn't help that one of my most hated actresses is in the lead playing Jean Grey

My brother is so mad that this new X men films have had Mystique as the lead, when she always has been a secondary character in the comic books*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mystique has joined the X-Men in the comics, but yes its shit she's the lead in movies.

Trailer looks fine to me. Long as there's enough action I'll be fine with it. 

Still not seen Genosha in any of it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

zrc said:


> All this time protecting their work and 5 minutes is leaked a week before launch.
> 
> The person who leaked it has been murdered by Mickey Mouse and their body dumped under the Black Pearl.
> 
> Won't bother with Dark PhoeniX


Nah, I'll watch it. New Mutants is the one I'm skipping because I don't like horror movies.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

New Mutants is pretty much not happening anyway.

They never got around to doing the reshoots.

So unless Disney release it as it is (which was panned), it won't be happening.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- R.I.P. New Mutants. :sadbecky

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Sad that he won't see Magik in the big screen :sadbecky

Would be sad to see Kairi's last match on NXT, she got squashed

At least she got a win last night, good... for you :fuckthis*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









- unch

- unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah... but now everyone hates me for liking Kairi and Asuka as a team. :sadbecky

- WHY NOT BOTH???!??!

(Don't answer that!)

- They're my Mega Powers, dammit!

I know it's only been a match, but I don't care!!!

ef:

- Ninja.

- :miz

- :bayley


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Happy that my girls are getting squashed

Probably dislikes the fact that they are more over than some of the girls he likes

Bayley :heston. Even I feel a little bad for her

PHANTOM

Jivest of ninjas

Asuka/Kairi>Hogan/Savage for him

Loves Andre the Giant*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Who's everyone?! You mean just one.

- Comic buff

- Likes Lilly and Lauren :anna

EDIT

Mordy

-









- unch

- unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So green...

- Mayu non-hater. :mark

- All about that House.

ef:

- -_-

- Like, two!

- I am the most hated woman on this forum. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I wouldn't, Bayley has been sent there for a reason. To regain some of what she lost on Raw. 

Skippy and the Wombat won't be champions for long, so its all good. 

With my hippo out the Empress and the Pirate will have to do.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Got ninja'd 

- HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA

- Won't admit his love for Io. Will probably respond by saying "Io is FINE!"

EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- Didn't start the rankings thread :sadbecky

- No.1 X-Men fan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Still working on it.

Don't worry it's coming. 

Came up with a compromise. Those like Cedric can be voted for in Raw or 205 category (totally the persons choice). Those who appear on NXT and NXT:UK same deal.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Io... NO GOOD!

- Mayu... GOOD!

-









zrc:

- Ninja.

- Friend?

- X-Men... good! Rankings... good!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc

- It's just a slight delay

- But it's coming :mark 

- Is very patient :anna

EDIT

Phantom

- Phantom'd me 

- Took revenge :mark 

- Likes Sarah Paulson


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks my sig is outdated and his isn't

There is a difference: IIconics are still champions, Charlotte isn't

TBF I will still be using that sig after they drop the titles... at least until Peyton starts to post pics from her latest photoshoot :homer*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- So your sig will be outdated too, right?

- What's this "outdated" nonsense anyway?

- Just use what you like


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

emerald









Fourth Wall









Nostalgia









Phantom










Always got your back.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- roud

- :Frankie

- Cool images :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I love dead... hate Skippy.

- Mordy stay...

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lol they're from BroForce.

Playing it just reminds me of calling you all brothers now :lmao

Our main target is below










I was turtled by Ash Brolliams.

I'm not sad about it.

He posts cool shit.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- AfroPavo :beckylol

- Avid gamer

- Doesn't forget older games when new ones come around roud


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Only games I do that with now are the WWE ones. They're pretty disposable once the next is released.

Made even more so by the fact they switch the servers off for them, kinda forcing you to move to the next one. 

I look forward to what the break in October.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I stopped playing the WWE games a long time back. They keep getting worse every year.

- They were good during the late 2000s and early 2010s

- RTWM was an awesome feature


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves that Becky is dual champion
- Would switch brands
- Anticipating new feuds for AJ on Raw*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- Still Black Lagoon.

- Not Creature. :sadbecky


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Actually, finished Black Lagoon Second Season just now. ONTO THE OVA!!!
- Should know, I completed ALL Cardcaptor Sakura related stuff and I WANT MORE!!!
- Wants me to be a "CREATURE!!!"*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- SmackDown is still the number 1 brand



















- Listens to great music

- Repped in peace


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not just a "Creature"...

- ...this Creature:

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got Phantom'd while he was searching for a GIF

- :beckylol

- Likes masks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup.

- No edit.

- Correct about SmackDown... home of ROYAL FORTUNE!!!!!!!! :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- No edit? :rude

- Royal Fortune bows down to The Queen

- WOO!!


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- WOO's!!!
- Repped Me In Peace
- Still loves Team Blue*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Cool avatar :anna

- New sig

- Fan of SmackDown's newest addition, The Big Dog


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I wanna be repped in peace... :sadbecky

- SAKURA AVI/SIG!!! :mark

- Knows that was my doing. :fact

ef:

- -____________________________________________________________-

- :woo

- aige


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Okay

- Check your rep

- It's not cursed


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Can't REP YOU IN PEACE 
- Such sadness
-







*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Whenever I think about Pandas*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Finds it weird whenever a wrestler cuts a promo in Español

- Apparently likes pandas

- Here's a panda: unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*That's a koala

Honestly my brain is a mess, since 99% of the stuff I write or watch is in english, yet I am in a spanish speaking country, so when I have to comunicate I have to do it in spanish

I can't talk in english very well since I have no one to practice with*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Fan of Kung-Fu Panda
- Thinks koalas are pandas too
- Loves South Park*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Replaced Revy in his avatar/sig.










* Slight name change as well.

* To him, wrestling died in 2017 but music is eternal.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- BC is here :yay

- :beckyhi

- Hails from Flair country. From The Queen City?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Is here!










* I was actually born in Raleigh.

* I live in Ohio now though.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has a new and awesome tag team to support now :mark

- Probably a bit sad Sky Pirates are no longer a team though

- Is in search of something :hmm


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* I would've liked to see them challenge for the singles titles on separate brands but they're my two faves so of course I'll support. 

* Can't wait until they bury the jobbers :banderas

* The Sky Pirates are no more but there are still positives... Io is no free to dethrone Shayna :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- The Genius of the Sky dethroning The Queen of Spades :banderas

- Asuka and Kairi burying the jobbers :banderas

- Becky 2 Belts :banderas

Things are looking good in the women's division right now :


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :no

- :mark :dance

- :lauren


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Dancing
- That's the girl that looks like Pacman
- Approves my CCS avi and sig*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Keeps saying that Pac-Man thing...

- Strange man.

- We love 'im.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Likes the classiest stuff

- Is in this thread all the time

- Must be excited for Asuka and Kairi teaming up


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New guy :beckyhi

- Likes Liv Morgan

- Made over 100 posts :yay


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is correct that Phantom is excited for the downfall of Asukas career and the permanent removal of her from television.

Liv Morgan fan.

Has a weird dream related motif.

Fuck it, I'm not editing.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- :skhi

- Is pumped for MK 11

- Can't think of a third


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Thread newbie.

* Will he be a new regular?

* No third thing.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Is correct that I'll be a thread regular

- Didn't know I was actually a girl

- Asuka fan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Likes me often.

-Liv Morgan fan.

-First time I've seen her post here that I can remember.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't realize Ma-Trish Reloaded is a girl

- Knows face Orton vs heel Cena MUST happen

- Expects Undisputed Era to arrive on SmackDown


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-I guess I'm used to the site mostly having male posters.

-Knows the greatness of AJ Styles as I do.

-Mutual agreement on Face Orton/Heel Cena.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

EF:

* Wants another John Cena/Randy Orton feud.

* Should know that when TUE are called up that Vince will consider renaming them to "The Undisputed Experience".

* Gave Peyton Royce some very accurate ratings in her rating thread.

:beckylol

SC90:

* Ninja

:lauren

* Used to have Bliss in his username.

* Happy AJ & Rollins are on the same brand.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nicer than me.

- Meiko Kaji fan.

- Played Mysterio.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Thinks he's not nice.

-But he is very nice.

-Will likely blow up at me shortly because I said that.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup.

- I'm still on my phone; still on the road.

- Somebody post the Skeletor "I am not nice!" gif!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wants others to do his dirty work :bunk

-









- Is nice despite trying hard not.to be :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rankings thread is up.

Im so tired.

:dance


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is tired

Seems like he has been up all night

Go to sleep unch*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves to punch koalas
- Telling people to sleep
-







*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Won't be participating in zrc's Male Wrestler rankings.

* I think he posted an img but I can't see it. 

* About that third thing... I lost it.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Participated in zrc's rankings

- Included The Viper in his rankings :anna

- I can't see the third thing either


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Friendly rival.

- Doesn't hate Mayu! :woo

- Knows I don't hate Io! :woo









ef:

- :bunk

- :sashahi

- :bayley


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Will vote.

I hope


Go vote


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I voted :yay

He probably doesn't care

And he probably didn't liked the little IIconics joke I made*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The dudes?

- Fine.

- I'm leaving... now. I'll do it when I get back. :anna

:bye

POST MAYU OR SOMETHING YOU CARE ABOUT!!!!!!!!! :mark

Mordy:

- unch

- unch

- :bye


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *I voted :yay
> 
> He probably doesn't care
> 
> And he probably didn't liked the little IIconics joke I made*


Just proves that Billy is a bloke. xD

unch

:dance

Should know the female tag teams will have their own section from the next women's rankings. But nobody can vote in it. Its determined by their scores added together then divided by the number of members. So the wombat will ruin the Skippy's chances.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Female non-wrestlers separate too?

- Knows Mordy's voting sucks


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope. 

Everything else remains the same with the women's rankings.

If it ain't broke, leave it the fuck alone!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The Sky Pirates (or Kairi/Asuka) will win in the female tag voting if that's the case

IIconics may end up second

People don't appreciate Billie's comedic timing, she is the funniest woman on the roster*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:bryanlol Has a bad taste in comedy. 


And wrestlers. 


Probably not surprised that the IIconics jobbed on both shows this week.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Maybe

- :beckylol

- :beckylol

EDIT

Nostalgia

- Hasn't posted much recently

- AJ fan

- Not high on Miz


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Another person who has mentioned that. 


Nice to know I'm in everyone's thoughts. :cool2


Should know I prefer The Miz to Sami Zayn or Baron Corbin. I'm more neutral on him, but I don't agree that he should get another WWE title run or be in the main event. He's a good midcarder and one of the few in the midcard that can work a mic, so he has his place there.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wishes that his fave has 1/100000000 of the charisma of any of the IIconics

She even forgot her promo this week :lmao

The blond hair has grown on me, how can she be this gorgeous? :zayn3








*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Talking about Peyton again. :bunk 


Overrates her.


Wants me to like her but it won't happen.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I know you will never like her, you don't like good things

To each their own

It's been a while since I actually post a Peyton pic here, lately I just have been posting reaction gifs*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Made an edit. 


I didn't see the edit. :hmm:


At least I admit she is attractive and better looking than most of the WWE women. :shrug She's just not the best looking.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She looks like an Aussie Charlotte Crosby in that picture.

Minus the pissing the bed then giving head on telly. 

:beckyhi Noss


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Don't know who Charlotte Crosby is or care enough to google it

She sounds like a naughty girl though

Would probably get along better with my brother than with me*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd get on better with Osama Bin Laden than you.

He looks like a charismatic happy chap.

Infidel!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Made me google Charlotte Crosby.

* Your comparison was accurate.

*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posted a nice photo. 

Googled something zrc wrote. 

Has not been tricked into Googling trannies like Mordy and TFW have in the past. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is proud of giving me and TFW nightmares

And ruin my reps and visitor wall

Weird little fella*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It doesn't give me nightmares. :shrug 


Is too judgmental. 


Some trans women can be smoking hot.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Finds others to be nightmarish while he likes Skippy :beckywhat

- House fan

- Jobber

EDIT

Nostalgia

- Good guy

- Is patient with Mordy's nonsense :clap

- Ziggler fan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes Ziggler I think... but didn't list him in his rankings. 


Though he hasn't been on TV for a while now so yeah. :lauren


Put Jeff Hardy before Elias. :bunk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I like Ziggler, yes.

- But I like all the others I listed on my Raw top 10 more. If it was a top 11 or 12, Ziggler would've made it.

- Jeff Hardy is one of my all-time favorite wrestlers. The fact that Elias is placed after only Orton and Hardy in the SmackDown list should tell you how much I like him.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hi. 

- Why am I on at this time and on a random Thursday? I honestly couldn't tell 'ya.

- Loves a bit of Jeff Hardy. Don't tell Tyrion.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I would have known that if you had Jeff Hardy in your favourite wrestlers section on your profile. 

Is entertained by way more guys on the current roster than I am. 

Should know if this was the RA Era I could easily list 10 guys from RAW and Smackdown.



TFW: 

Appeared out of nowhere. 

Hope you are doing well. 

Should post in zrc's rankings.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is on at the same time as me.

- I will cherish this moment.










- Should know I've fallen out with the WWE sections again. :lauren Typical TFW and his mood swings. :side:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Is the Brock Lesnar of this forum

- :Frankie


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*:sashahi

Should check his visitor wall (pun intended) in 5 minutes

It will be IIconic :aryep

EMERALD

unch

unch

unch*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-









- THE REIGNING, DEFENDING, UNDISPUTED, WRESTLING FORUM LOWLIFE, THE FOURTH WALL

- Unlike Brock, I get a pop when I show up :beckylol

Mordy:

-









- Is enjoying their reign whilst it lasts. :lol

- Should know I've started rewatching Breaking Bad. I think it's even better the second time around. :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't mind being called the Brock of WF. 


That could imply he's very lazy. :beckylol 


Probably doesn't care much for IIconic photos but says they are nice to please Mordy. :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Third thing is true :anna

- His visitor wall is about to be ruined. Beware.

- Is happy his two favorites might be on the same brand

EDIT

Nostalgia

- Ninja'd me

- Should know Jeff Hardy isn't listed as one of my favorites on my profile because there's no more room

- Doesn't care about pleasing Mordy roud


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Doesn't mind being called the Brock of WF.
> 
> 
> That could imply he's very lazy. :beckylol
> ...


There is some truth to all of those statements, kind of. I do find Billie & Peyton hot. So I don't mind it. :lol Peyton is leagues ahead of Billie though for me, never been that in to Billie facially. 

Emerald:

- Knows that AJ & Seth should have a match. :yes

- Might find Becky's twitter antics entertaining.

- I saw her tearing in to Ember Moon. :lol That would be a good fucking feud, imagine the matches, hope it happens.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't understand that there are people who actually like and appreciate my IIconic post because they like them

Not surprising though, since he is a Becky fan and some of those are as close minded as it gets

unch

TFW

One of the non close minded Becky fans :anna

Ember destroyed Becky on Twitter, never expected that, probably the most interesting thing she has done since joining WWE

Poor Ember trying to carry Becky to a decent match without stipulations*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

More salty about Becky than anyone. 


Yet has the nerve to call me salty. 


Have some boobs.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posting chicks with dicks again :lauren

Despite having a girlfriend is still obsessed with that :bunk

Not salty about Becky, I just like to tease her fans since they can get easily triggered*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-









- Except me. I just don't give a fuck. :becky2

- Well, most of the time :side:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

You don't know that. 


I just see a beautiful woman. :armfold 


Will be posting on Reddit about Becky again soon. :lmao




TFW:

Ninja'd again 

Gets triggered by the WWE section :lauren 

Acts like this when it comes to certain topics :bush


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I only lurk Reddit. I thought this place was bad, but I actually lose brain cells on Squared Circle. Some of the opinions are awful.

- Knows I get stressed out by WWE topics too much. It's just a case of I'd rather not deal with it, not worth the effort. Wrestling isn't that big of a deal.

- Watches highlights like a sane person. I still don't know why I watch full PPV's. As much as I did enjoy WrestleMania, fuck me, that was a long show. How do people in the crowd sit there without pissing for hours? I took like four piss breaks throughout.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Was traumatized by some of Nostalgia "womens" posts

Probably already checked his wall

You're welcome :aryep*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves to keep talking about it. 

Probably secretly likes it. :aryep

I could show you some videos TFW was too scared to watch. :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Still going on about those videos. :eyeroll

- Has probably heard about the porn block coming in to the UK in July, where you'll need to prove your age.

- Reddit has lots of great content :aryep


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah but there is always ways around that. 


Or you know, I could just stop watching it. :shrug 


Probably still has a crush on his neighbour.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Which is why I mentioned Reddit. :lol That won't be blocked, and there is plenty of good content on there. No way I'm verifying my age though, they can fuck off tbh.

- I was watching Porn in my early teens and I turned out mostly okay. :beckylol Seems a bit crazy to me.

- Is not wrong about the Neighbour. :lauren Not that I'll ever make a move.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello bro.

Your new character in out war against the AfroPavo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hello zrc.

- I'll pretend to know what that is. 

- I hope you're well.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

AfroPavo (Turkey) is Mord.

We're all BroForce. xD

unch for me explaining it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- unch

- Thanks. :becky2

- I need to go. I'm not sure why I'm on tonight. :lol See you guys on Sunday or something like that. Don't hold me to it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi and :bye

- I'm always coming when he's going.

- Should know that I spend my money on things like this:










:dance


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Always announces his exit. :lauren


Probably will be eating some easter eggs this weekend. 


Or a takeaway pizza.




Phantom:


Ninja'd me.

Has come online so I might as well leave too. 

Knows I like him but damn man, such a ninja. :bunk


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ttfn Bro Hard.

Keep dreaming of your neighbour.

And maybe getting another console.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I mostly came on to annoy everyone. 

- My work here is done.

- Take care, BroForce.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Doesn't think I'm a funky monkey.

-Lacks happy thoughts.

-Is in conflict of himself.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Came here to annoy people

Doesn't know that's my job

:bye*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Scott Hall just died in my TEW game 

Thinks his job is to annoy people.

He fails.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't fail

People gets annoyed by me

Just like I am very annoyed right now. The former president that killed himself yesterday instead of facing justice now is being treated like a fucking hero, like WTF?*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably surprised that zrc is still up. 

As well as me.

Someone send me to sleep.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Here, have some Peyton pics


































































If that's not your cue to leave nothing will be*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cue*

I'm not tired right now. 

:beckyhi


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*He is still up and must be late for him. :lol

Gangrel Fan. :drose 

Apparently still have some gas in the tank. :lol*_


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Almost 1am.

I'm busy playing TEW and making new pics for the women's rankings results next month. 

:beckyhi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Buffy

- :beckyhi

- Has been communicating with me in the CB 

- Cool poster

EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- Also a cool poster

- Is a workhorse


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*New comer to the CB. :benson 

Also a cool poster. :becky 

One half of the four horsewoman. :becky2 :sasha2 :bayley *_


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Slays vampires for fun

- Shield fan

- Posts wrestling news


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Fan favorite
- Reps me new ones every so-often
- Perhaps loved Charlotte's entrance at WM35. Wouldn't suck if someone shot her helicopter with a bazooka?*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

sakura Card captor fan.

Loves music because music is life (and love, I guess). Here, have some:


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Beautiful
- Wants justice for Asuka
- Mercenary*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

_I was made a mercenary

In the legions of hell

Now i'm king of Pain, I'm insaaaane_


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- Anti-Kairi. :sadbecky

- Pro-Asuka :mark :mark :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should I change my sig?

- :hmm

- :bearer


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

- *Named 3 things about himself.
- Talks to himself 
- Jester*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm more of a trickster-goddess.

- Didn't like the way Death Note ended.

- Ditto.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* My rival.

* But sometimes we team up to combat The Mord.










* Should get a Meiko Kaji sig.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Meiko Kaji sig... intriguing.

- Not a lot of Kagetsu love on this site... keep filling that void. 

- Wrestlers I Have Shirts Of: Andre, Jake, Asuka, Kairi, Papa Shango, Rosemary, Macho Man, Roddy Piper, Hiroyo... and now Mayu. :woo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am so powerful that people have to team up to fight me roud

That's the power of being IICONIC!!!!!!!*



























* 0 0 

<I> <I> 

/\ /\ *​


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- What even is that last thing?

- :stop

- Remember when this was the Mary Elizabeth Winstead Appreciation Thread? Good times.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*It is the IIconics pose!!!!

0

<I>

/\

MEW :mark:
















*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> 0
> 
> ...


- ....................../´¯/) 
....................,/¯../ 
.................../..../ 
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸ 
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\ 
........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...') 
.........\.................'...../ 
..........''...\.......... _.·´ 
............\..............( 
..............\.............\...

- Thinks that is cool :lauren

- Okada fan


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Made a middle finger
Is flipping the bird at Mordecay
For....something


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- For IIconics.

- Always IIconics.

- Doesn't respect Mary Marvel. :goaway


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Who says I don't respect Mary
That is a lie
Good day to you sir


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Bad day.

- :goaway

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tries to bribe me with pic
Says its a bad day
Yes it was. Work sucked


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Choose your bro


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sorry to hear that.

- My work was... meh.

-









zrc:

- Ninja.

- Ripley (RipBro... sorry) was an option?!

- I guess Ash is the grooviest... but still...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posts better pic
Much better
Work was good for him


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- "Meh."

- What was wrong with that first one?!

That's it! I'm going back to Wasp!

#BlameVirus

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wasp :anna

- Not Lilly's Wasp :bunk

- Groovy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-:woo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :banderas

-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phantom Stranger said:


> - Sorry to hear that.
> 
> - My work was... meh.
> 
> ...


You wanna swap to Ripbro?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nah.

- Ash is groovy.

- :bye


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Plenty of bros






:bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Ash you wish

-









- :bye

EDIT

zrc

- Is on a noble mission

- To take out AfroPavo

- roud


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* The mission to stop The Mord before he can spread The Royce Virus any further.

* I've already seen a few that have been infected, right here in our own beloved F&G section.

* Didn't keep the Asuka streak going in the Keep a word, change a word thread.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Nostalgia feels dead today. 

Didn't sleep until 4am, up at 8am and drunk two Monsters in a 12 hour period. 

It's a shock to my usually wonderful sleeping pattern. :side:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Just noticed Skippy and the wombat haven't changed their attire since WM. :lmao

:beckyhi Didn't sleep as normal. 

Think he voted.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Yeah, I want Peyton back on shorts... for reasons :book

I finally understood what people meant when they said that AEW fans can be pretty annoying

Thinks Billie is a bloke :lauren*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*In shorts. :lauren 


Wouldn't be surprised if Billie was. 


Should know I don't care about AEW.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is feeling dead today
Refers to himself in the third person
Cares not for MEW


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably would like Billie a lot more if she was a bloke :lauren

I won't care about AEW until they have a tv show. 

Hasn't slept well last night, not IIconic

O

<|>

/\

VIRUS

Ninja

Work sucked for him yesterday

Fan of blondes*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Won't let the who ****** thing go. Pathetic. 

Needs new material on Nostalgia. 

unch


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Koala puncher
Has Gangrel avatar
Bro-Force fan


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Non koala puncher
Has Supergirl avatar
Star-Wars fan


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thats Wonder Girl, not Supergirl
Why would I punch Koalas
What'd they ever do to me?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I noticed my mistake once I hit send.
Probably from PETA
unch


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks I'm from PETA
Nah, fuck those guys
Punches koala again


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

-You may say, it is impossible for a man to become like the Koala Puncher. 
-And I would reply, that only the smallest mind strives to comprehend its limits 
-Fabricator General Black Cobra.

unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- unch

- Ninja'd me.

- Don't do that. unch


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- One thing.

- But it's the only thing that matters.

- Carry on.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Go Io!

- The NXT Women's Championship would look glorious on her :banderas

- You know it, Phantom :fact


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably would agree that Phantom and Cobra are BFF's. :lauren 


Io is more attractive than Kairi. :shrug


Should know Nostalgia is sleepy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Beauty is subjective, chump!

- Go to sleep, my dear one.

- Kazuo Koike, writer of the _Lady Snowblood_ and _Lone Wolf and Cub_ manga, has passed away. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Unless you have excellent taste like Nostalgia. :banderas


Should know it's nearly 4pm here, no way will I sleep yet. :armfold


Probably takes naps because he's old. :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Damn right. Naps are boss.

- Needs more Kairi. :fact

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Yes, naps are boss :trips8

- Focuses on people's cons more than their pros :bunk

- Does what he wants :dance


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Crash

Bang

unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:beckyhi

unch


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I'm working hard on the female pics. 

God it's such an effort when the E haven't released pics for all of them.

Doesn't really care, I'm just shattered


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I care because you care, and I really appreciate the effort you put into your threads. :anna

- I care about what you guys are passionate about. Keep doing your thing. :anna

- Unless it's unch.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Haha you're boss!!!

Tbh I'm not that bothered about the men's one. -.-

I just did it so emerald would shut up about it :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I don't know how to take that first one.

- Made me question my dumb, dumb post. :goaway

- I still need to vote in his dude thread.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It sent twice.

Boss as in good.

Don't even know if people say that anymore. I still use the word hoot.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I say "boss" more than anyone on earth! Check my posts!

- I shouldn't be making the word-thoughts here. I need to write things I will get paid for.

- GOODBYE, DWEEBS!


P.S. I also say "hoot."

:bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Used 'boss' on the first post of the last page.

- Weird, weird woman; doesn't know what she's saying. What is her deal?

- NEEDS TO WORK. LOG OFF, LOSER!!!


I've gone batty. Bye forever. :bye


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

New women's rankings pic style


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ugh, I'm not going to get anything done.

- Very nice! :anna

- And Kairi! :woo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't appreciate other people's passions like Phantom

Although Phantom doesn't appreciate mine :lauren

Easterns are so boring*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Your passion fills me with rage, Mordy.

- Should know that I'm going to do what I always do on Easter: watch Bugs Bunny cartoons at the Aero. 

- Post Kairi, MEW, or something that will scare me away.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

unch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Those GIFs are disgusting :goaway

- Is lying when he says he's trying hard to get rid of his OPD :bunk

- unch


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Here too?

Is there a safe haven on this site?

Damn.


The user above:

Named Emerald Fire

Thus Green fire.

Like the Wildfire from ASoIaF.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

EF:

* Here's a non-disgusting gif.










* Mordy's OPD is so severe that when Phantom wasn't able to cure it he had to take Doctor out of his name.

* Didn't include NXT in his male wrestler rankings.

HUGO:

* Beat me to 500 (official) posts.

* Only has one wrestler in his favorites.

* Good thing it's the best one.

:asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Nice GIF. Now that's actually iconic. :anna

- Good joke :beckylol

- There's nobody left on NXT that I really like anymore. Black and EC3 are called up. Dream is fine, I guess.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

See NXT as a talent wasteland
Does that mean the main roster is a talent Interment camp?
Marks for Becky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*:hi virus

Are you still watching Doom Patrol?

I am waiting until they air the whole season to start watching, is it worth it though? I haven't heard much about it*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I haven't really gotten to watch outside of a few clips
Like what I have seen
Might wait until the show is over too.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

HugoCortez said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/IFQZKL7T9RI
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/KtZxewxXoPc
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/6Ok2-ic5iPA


Nothing is coming up
They're tweets apparently
Hidden tweets


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Things.

- Stuff.

- SWAMP THING IS COMING!!!!!!!!! :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes he is
With less episodes than he was suppose to have
Because WB didn't know what they were doing with the DC Universe service


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

More DC shite.

"They didn't know what they were doing" their moto for decades.

Even Joker and Bats can't save them.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- BUT HE HAS EPISODES!! :mark

- Remember when Magik had a movie that wasn't dead?

- :sadbecky

zrc:

- :beckyhi

- Bad Swamp Thing is still excellent, tho.

- The Return of Swamp Thing... :lenny


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

True
No we didn't
Do not bring your evil here


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Well Magik is a jobber

No wonder her movie got canned

She probably won't be on the big screen until Marvel does the Avengers vs X-men movie*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Too late.










- I see Hugo.

- Wanna talk about Kairi?

Mordy:

- WOAT post.

- :goaway

- Get 'im, zrc! unch


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Avengers vs X-Men ain't happening.

They have Galactus, Dr Doom and a proper Apocalypse or Onslaught to get through.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Really Disney should just focus on FF4 and X-Men characters for the next couple of years.
MCU is kind of boring now
Endgame better deliver


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Scar's back. :mark

- Should know that I'm making my own Magik movie. Who wants to be Colossus?

- Doesn't want those things; only wants Gambit.

virus:

- Ninja.

- But I want a badass Doctor Strange 2... with Blackjack and hookers. :sadbecky

- We already have the Corman FF. We're good.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Good times. :banderas

- After Strange. Swampy's my man.

- Met Bernie Wrightson a few times. He did some work for an old friend of mine. R.I.P.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks I post WOAT stuff

Just because I am telling the truth

Magik=Jobber. *


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't like Gambit solo, prefer him in a team. Unless Frenchy Hannibal wants some one on one time, I'll be up for that. :lmao

They should have Mojo and Spiral in a Deadpool movie. Just for the giggles.

For the X-Men they shouldn't have a major Magneto presence. By all means acknowledge he's around, but he's not needed every film.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

-









-









- :bye

EDIT

zrc

- Working on the images for the women's rankings

- Is a tireless workhorse

- Loves Jeremy Irons and his voice


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No fun finding 80+ renders. :lmao

No rest for the wicked. And I've been very wicked.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









- One of the very few Nia Jax fans on this forum

- Loves riding the Riptide


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Can I call myself the supreme Hikaru Shida fan?

- Almost done working! :woo

- Definitely the supreme Baron Corbin fan.

PHANTOM OUT! POST GREAT THINGS!! :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll post Cross, Rip and Asuka once I've done them.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Good.

- Phantom out.

- Avenge my death.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

virus21 said:


> Nothing is coming up
> They're tweets apparently
> Hidden tweets


Shit, my bad.

Had a mental fart.

Now the issue's been solved.



HugoCortez said:


>



Above:

Going by the inner workings of this forum, he/she's supposed to be my friend.

Or so I thought, cause no Kawaii fan can be a friend of mine.

**Batista's voice**Damnit, You were supposed to be my friend!!!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

-









- I will

- Long live Phantom!

EDIT

Hugo

- Ninja'd me

- Posted a few songs

- Metalhead \m/


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Might wonder if Charlotte and Becky are still friends irl

Has probably been active on here throughout their whole tenure unlike me

Should know I haven't logged in in such a long minute that it still says I have to spread rep before giving it to them again.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Hello, old friend

- Nice to see you again

- Welcome back!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- I can openly support Kairi here, right?

- :bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Sure

I support Skippy openly here

And Kairi is awesome*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Uuufff, this section...

Another one. This is becoming a plague.

Fortunately, he isn't supposed to be my friend.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Likes Peyton over Billie. :/

Knows anyone who doesn't like Kairi has no heart. (ALSO YOULL NEVER TAKE KAIRI'S HEART!!! Sorry, lame Kingdom Hearts Reference)

Probably was popping thier tits off when IIconics won at Mania much like myself


EDIT


Just cut me off
Is all new blood 
Hello there
*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Likes Kairi, uuff...

Likes the other even worse Kairi. UUUUUUUUFFFFFF...


This section...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Is a Raven style character?

dark and brooding seemingly

had an aneurysm when Charlotte beat Asuka again probably
*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Nah, I've never been dark brooding dude.

Brooding? Yeah. Dark? sometimes. But never both. More of the insensitive moron type. 

And yeah, I had an aneurysm that night. But I fear that, short of a miracle, that one will pale in comparison to the one I'm going to have come next WM season, by the looks of it.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Asuka fan

-Phantom will love him for that.

-Not a regular here.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

StylesClash90 said:


> *-Asuka fan
> 
> -Phantom will love him for that.*
> 
> -Not a regular here.


Yeah, a pity there's the Kawaii issue to create friction.

In fact, there's a civil war of sorts going on among the Asuka fans right now.

So far, they seem to be winning.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Toxicity and petty "civil wars" between fans is one reason I don't engage the The Fan Forum much.

* Joined last month.

* Likes Mercyful Fate.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- These "civil wars" only seem to happen in the Asuka and Becky fan threads mostly

- Most of the other fan threads are pretty cool. There's a lot less moaning.

- Say hello to our mutual friend


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I mean, Becky fans are the worst, so...

Asuka fans got used to her NXT booking and when she didn't got that on the main roster they started to moan.

Even though a lot of people (including myself) told them that she was going to struggle on the main roster.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Oh, shut up

- unch

- unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm on the side of peace.

- Asuka and Kairi fans must get along!

- :dance


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows that as a Charlynch fan, I understand his feelings 

- Loves to :dance

- Probably has some decent moves


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Did somebody say dance?

* :dance

*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Funny Randy Orton head bob ftw best dance move

Must have had Orton vs Styles as a dream match for a long time

Might not have cared who won at Mania. (It shoulda been RKO!)


EDIT

PRO GRADE NINJA

A FAN OF A PERFECT 10 WHO IS DATING THE PERFECT 10

GREEN, MUST BE GANJA GOD

*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- The original Phantom

- Will get along well with the new Phantom

- Is right that I didn't mind either guy winning that match but I was rooting for Randy. It was one of those matches where either result would have been good.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Fuck that Perfect 10

Apparently has returned, since people know them yet it is the first time I see them

So welcome back

EMERALD

Can't accept the truth about the Lynch fanbase










unch*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- I'm unfamiliar with this poster 

- Seems groovy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ugh.

Gotta go.

Peace.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Should invite me to join the skeleton band

May I tell you of the dream I had as a child where I was in a marching band full of skeletons? Well I guess I just did

Used the word groovy which is like totally tubular man!*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* First time seeing this poster.

*









* Don't do it. He'll indoctrinate you and make you play Françoise Hardy. Never trust a stranger!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Looking out for people by warning them about Phantom and his tricks roud

- Fan of El Idolo

- Groovy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Or worse, they can get indoctrinated in the IIconic ways by me :aryep

Since they seem to already like the IIconics

Learn you plebs*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* The Mord.

* Purveyor of the deadly Royce Virus. His influence can not be allowed to spread.

* Must be stopped at all costs.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am the Thanos of this thread

All of you have to join forces to try to defeat me

And just like in Infinity War, you will fail*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Silence foul creature! You and your army of Royce Zombies will never win, the power of Heart will defeat you!

*









*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Never*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Black Cobra:

*- Knows about Ma-Ti's useless power of "HEART!!!"
- Would love to see Asuka champion again
- Cobra*

Mordy:

*- Enjoying the IIconics tag champs run
- Would hate it to see them lost sometime down the line
- Green*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Blue

Big fan of Card Captor Sakura

Probably already has watched the sequel series*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thanos of this thread.

- I'm its Doctor Strange.

- Who is Black Cobra?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't know, probably a nameless jobber who got wiped after the snap :beckylol

As the Thanos of this thread I am gonna wipe half the posts on this thread

And replace them with Peyton posts

YOU ALL MUST SUFFER*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- 



- Now, his favorite song
- Since enjoying making people suffer*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Give it a rest

- Why don't you talk about something else apart from Skippy for a refreshing change?

- Peace

EDIT

Simon

- Ninja'd me

- Probably wants Undertaker to retire

- Speaks at least three languages :bjpenn


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Yup, English, Arabic and beginner Japanese
- Marhaba keef halak?
- Let's see if you'd understand what I've just said
- And no! It's not cussing*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Speaks many languages

I only speak 3 languages: Spanish, english and troll

I am very good in all three*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wrong.

Your troll needs major work.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Scar gif
Knows troll
Knows when others don't


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi 

- I'm like a bad penny.

- Steak is delicious.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Indeed steak is.

You aren't a bad penny, you're a good pound. OK that reads dirty.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*The Skelton band man

Is apparently a bad man*










*ANOTHER BAD PERSON

POSTED AN EVEN BIGGER PIC THAN ME

Knows Gangrel is is an OG. I dig that*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Was ninja'd

- Used to be a regular in the old Name 3 Things thread

- Hopefully, will be a regular again :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows I don't know that person. 

Member of Bro-Force. 

The jive turkey, we're comin' for you N... Oh wait that's not PC.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Is not PC
Is likely on a PC of some sort
Does not train at the WWE PC*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- The PC audience suck
- Everyone knows that
- Hmmm... are you that favorite person that was from the past? Ignis something?*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Iris

- Knows Elias winning the WWE Championship would be amazing :banderas

- Has a new avatar

- Likes video games

EDIT

Simon

- Ana bekhair :anna

- Atmanna an takona bekhair

- Should know I used a translator for the second thing but I know the first one


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- The Demonic SJW are now targeting video games
- They are crossing the line
- THIS MEANS WAR!!!!*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- 




- Has great taste in music

- Likes Hell in a Cell


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- HE KNOWS ARABIC!!! 
-








- Habibi enta, men wen?
- Edit: He used translator???
-







*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I know only the greetings :beckylol

- No clue what you just posted as the third thing

- Likes Bret Hart?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I preferred Owen. Bulldog/Jim lacked the ring skill, Bret lacked the charm and mic skills. Owen didn't lack in either category.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Kinda why I liked Kane better than Taker. Kane is way better promo than Taker.

Thinks my troll is bad

It is awesome... in spanish :jericho2*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Kane is a better promo than Taker. :lauren


Is a big troll. 


Hasn't sent me a rep since like December because I annoy him. :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I would rep you but the stuff you like give me nightmares

And my computer recognizes them as virus

And no, I am not just talking about Sonya Deville matches/promos*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Regressive discriminator :bunk

- Thinks he's funny when he's not :lauren

- Likes Kane


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Could rep me someone I like in WWE then. :lauren 


Probably has a very outdated computer. 


Writes in green.



emerald:


Ninja'd me.

Recently went premium. 

Probably will keep the same username.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Don't know about outdated computer but knows Mordy definitely has an outdated mindset

- Edited above post

- Walks with Elias


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

xD


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Nice :bjpenn

- Becky 2 Belts :mark 

- Skilled man


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Half way through them now.

I did one for Skippy.

But couldn't find one for Wombat without the Adams apple showing.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Hard at work on his thread.

- Should know that I'm off to the dudes thread.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Another voter. Yay!

Told you I'd post Asuka, Rip & Cross when I'd done them he he.

Eternally glorious.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Keeping busy. 

Noticing a lot of adams apple from Billie photos. 

Witty Catchphrase.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Witness the destruction of Daniel Bryan in my WWE 2K19 :drose 



- Doesn't like the smarky wrestlers
- Loves mountains*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hates Daniel Bryan the way I hate having only two thumbs. 

- Still Music >>>>>> Wrestling.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Voted in zrc thread

Also doesn't consider me hilarious

Fellow Kairi fan*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Kane fan.

- Thanos.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Mordecay:

*- My WWE 2K19 wrestler wears green, wonder if he'll become his favorite
- Money is green and loves it
- Wants people to find him hilarious *

Phantom Stranger:

*- Ninja'd me :mj2:
- Part of the #TeamCardcaptor
- Lives in planey Mayu*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*









Likes Cardcaptor Sakura

Has a problem with wrestling. Should take it out on Dave and his fellow chipmunks. They deserve an ass whooping. Simon GOAT*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Apparently was a regular poster here in the old days

Uses bolded text

No color though :lauren*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- No color is better than shit color :shrug

- Agree with you that Kane is better on the mic than Taker

- WM 35 is his favourite WM ever


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mordy's personal heel.

- Likes Royal Fortune and their manager. :lenny

- Thinks Kane is better than 'Taker on the mic.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Well, Kane _is_ better on the mic. At least better than Deadman Taker. ABA Taker is debatable.

- Put Miz all the way down in 8th position in his rankings :bunk

- I thought you liked Miz :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- My list was in no particular order. 

- Also, I liked Miz enough to put him on the list.

- I like Deadman's spooky ramblings...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Didn't follow an order in a rankings system where order is what matters :bunk

- Likes clowns

- Wears masks


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

There's one for everyone.






























Even AfroPavo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that my #1 in the rankings was usually my true #1. Everyone else was just in the order I thought of them.

- I shall put more thought in the women's rankings! :mark

- Groovy... especially Mordy's. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tbh I'd have gladly just voted for my Sexy Shane and left the rest this time, that's how much I don't care about the guys. 

Only care for the ladies. I could easily have a top 50 from the current women. 

And it shows.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New avatar :nice

- Likes :shane

- One for everyone. None for Skippy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hurts my soul I had to cut out champ pics for the skip and womb.

And this will be the last time I need one for the Hippo until years end 

And Dana lost to Tamina this week. So much for being back to catering right?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Victoria
Lisa Marie
TARA

You are cool. I give you a gold star.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Starting posting in here.


Cute avatar.


Has been a member of the forum for a hell of a long time.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Has also technically been here a long time (8 Years almost) Nice

Knows this place has a habit of bringing people back around

Has an unknown (to me) female in avatar and sig*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :asuka fan.

- Otaku. :anna

- Was once a fellow Phantom! :woo


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Knows Asuka is fantastic but I prefer my girl Kairi Sane to all

Might know who Asuka Langley is

If so they are elite*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I know my EVA.

- Kairi Sane fan. :woo

- Mayu Iwatani fan? :hmm


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Knows Eva is a GOAT series

Knows Mayu Iwatani is amazing and she loves The Beatles apparently too which makes her even cooler

Now knows I am planning to finish college and live in Japan, a friend of mine from school has lived there since like 2011 and loves it. Plus Asian girls were always my type *


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is correct about this place bringing people back. I took a 4 year break from here between 2014 and 2018. 


Should know I have Bella Hadid in my avatar. 


My sig is just a random photo I found so I don't know who the girl is. :lmao I like it though.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fan of three wrestlers.

- Kairi Sane is not one of them. :sadbecky

- Jeff Jarrett is. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*At least is a girl this time :shrug

Wants to be repped

Fine, he will love the rep

PHANTOM

:fuck

:fuckthis

unch
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I wanna be repped... :sadbecky

- I'll send you a rep! :mark

- SALLY HAWKINS REP FOR ALL!!!!! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is gonna get repped too

I almost get run over by a motorcycle today

And I am just eating breakfast... at 1pm :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

And yet here you remain.

Too bad, so sad.

Enjoy your fruit loops with a side of rat.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I was hit by a car once. 

- I was also in an ATV accident; have the scar to prove it.

- What's for breakfast?

zrc:

- Ninja.

- New avi. :mark

- Posted Mia and others. :dance


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should be more careful then. 


Look both ways before crossing the road. 


Will soon bury me.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good old Nostalgia.

Nothing to bury. 

Did somebody say scar?
No scar, have chipcat instead.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nah. 

- Feeling good about life.

- Any opera fans here?

zrc:

- :beckyhi again.

- Great cat. :lenny

- I should post Reptilicus and/or Clea. Yup, I gave my cats those names.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*My brother likes opera rock :shrug

The motorcycle was going through the sidewalk

I actually was getting out of the bus, that's why I didn't see it*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I miss my pet squirrels 

And my pet lizard 

And my pet owl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Well, you're alive and unscathed. That's good.

- How are you doing, Lil' Mordy?

- The IIconics are still champs; life's pretty good, right?


zrc:

- Ninja.

- :sadbecky

- I miss many pets; RoboCop, you were a great cat. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am fine, thanks for asking :aryep

Hope you are good too

Yesterday I find out that there are aspirines in syrup form and they work faster than the pills, awesome :tucky*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I would think pills would work just as well unless you're one of those odd people who has trouble swallowing pills. :lauren 


Is making small talk with Phantom. 


Giving me hate for liking Io along with Phantom. Where is Black Cobra to back me up? :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Are you really just talking about their looks? :lauren

- :goaway

- Black Cobra isn't here to save you, chump!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

When she gets to the main roster I can rate her talent. 


I ain't watching NXT for anyone. 


Got no time for a nothing brand.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Doesn't hate Io

- But doesn't like her either

- Doesn't like it when others like her either :beckywhat

EDIT

Nostalgia

- Doesn't watch NXT

- Should know I don't watch the weekly episodes either

- I only watch some TakeOver matches if they get great reviews


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lola is totally my cat. A neighbours cat was in the garden, she goes out scratches it then strolls back in the house all smug. :lmao

The NXT weekly shows are very hit and miss.

Problem of having too much talent and only an hour to show them. End up without seeing somebody for months on end.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I just think she's overrated; she is talented, tho.

- You're not allowed to like what I don't like. :fact

- Seriously, where are my Mayu dorks? Do they exist?

zrc:

- :beckyhi

- That's one cool cat, Daddy-O.

- I'm not sorry.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- You'll find no Mayu dorks here

- They've all fled to Mars. I mean, Planet Mayu.

- I suggest you tuck your tail and follow them


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nope, I'm staying here, baby.

- I have to spread the gospel of Mayu.

- Mayu is good, Mayu is love, May is better than Peyton.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Better than Skippy?

- That's not really saying much though, is it?

- A broomstick is better than Skippy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- A broomstick burying the jobbers... :banderas

- CALLBACK!!! :mark

- Wants me to leave. :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Maybe you leave and come back a changed man. A better man with better taste. :becky :woo

- Callback :mark :mark

- Is a pretty nice fella


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ditto. :anna

- Mayu is not an example of my bad taste! 

- Papa Shango is, tho.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Followed my suggestion roud

- Likes Jake The Snake 

- Doesn't really like Randy The Viper or Steve The Rattlesnake though


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Phantom Stranger:

*- Should know that WWE 2K19 is giving me every week on Smackdown Daniel Bryan to destroy :drose
- Sami Zayn got destroyed as well
- On a sad note, I had to destroy John Cena, though*

emerald-fire

*- Ninja'd me
- Another Jake The Snake fan :mark:
- Fan favorite*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I rarely go on 2k anymore.

Just waiting for 20 now. 

And so the cycle continues.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Simon

- Destroy Cena and Bryan all you want

- But Zayn is precious and must be protected

- Likes Cena

EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- Proud of his cat

- Bored of WWE 2K19


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Destroying his enemies. roud

- Had to destroy the man from the Fruity Pebbles box. :darryl

- I have to go; my planet needs me. 

ef:

- Ninja.

- All about that Sami.

- Loves the Viper.

Ciao. :bye

POST MAYU OR SOMETHING YOU ACTUALLY CARE ABOUT!!! LOVE TO YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

emerald-fire:

*- Sorry, can't please everyone, though
- Honestly, I started appreciating Cena's Superman after he became part-timer
- I'd love to see him back with the Superman gimmick and bury everyone. I WANT THAT CENA!!!*

Phantom Stranger:

*- Ninja'd me
- He's now Captain Planet
- I hope, he doesn't get "HEART"*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I've always been Captain Planet.

- Digs Cena. Ditto.

- Should know that THIS IS AN OFFICIAL TWEET FROM THE CHILD'S PLAY REMAKE TWITTER ACCOUNT:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119586543302266880
Bad marketing! Bad!



Okay, I'm out for real. Love you guys, even Mordy.

Stay groovy.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks he's Captain Planet
If so, I blame you for Swat Kats getting cancelled
How could you?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Computer Virus












ZIKA?












CYRUS?








*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Part of the #TeamCardcaptor :drose
- Repped me a new one
- Older than me on this site. HOW COULD THAT BE????*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Super Ultra Mega Otaku

Might play weeb JRPGs

May have heard of/played Death End REquest*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Uses the term weeb 
Types in bold
Is new to this thread


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Apparently they are not new and used to be a frequent poster

Fan of Supergirl and Power Girl

I'll always remember Power Girl for one scene of that "Batman/Superman: Public Enemies" movie, in which they go to this genius kid who makes them a robot to stop the meteor that was going to earth and Batman asks him: "Is this thing gonna work?" And the kid responds "Does Power Girl has big ti...?" And Batman cuts him before he could finish the question :lol*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well she does
-








Watched a good DC movie


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Oh yeah, that movie is great, most DC animated movies are, at least they were before the new 52 or whatever.

They even aired that movie on network tv here

And those 5 issues are the only DC comics I own*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hi. I don't know what I'm doing anymore when it comes to this Forum, so yeah. Hello.

- Supports his favourites despite everyone shitting on them










- Will likely not change his signature for a long, long time.










Look at me posting IIconic pictures. I aim to please.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*CM Punk broke them once

Knows Rollins better not get screwed and deserves a good reign

Might watch the Shield's final final match (I am so mad I was at FastLane and thought I was part of something special)*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hey. Welcome to the thread. We haven't met yet.










- As much as I love, or loved The Shield. Probably not. They should be facing Undisputed Era or something interesting, I have no interest in that match-up. I might watch it just for Dean because he's leaving, but that is a really disappointing match to go out on for me. It feels weird they are having another farewell match, I don't blame you for feeling that way about Fastlane. I thought Dean would be gone by now. It's weird. Don't get me wrong, I'm still happy to see him, but you know.

- Knows Monday Night Rollins is best for business :trips


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We have met.

- :beckyhi

-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- We have. You adorable little munchkin.

-









- Aubrey is HOT with glasses :banderas


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Is very happy that Seth Rollins is the Universal Champion. 

Is happy that Becky Lynch is a duel champion and first person to pin Ronda Rousey. 

Is a big time Anna Kendrick supporter. :benson *


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Vampire slayer. :lauren

- Maybe you should try talking to them...

- :asuka fan. All is forgiven.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Might want to see how Sasha would do outside WWE

Knows Sonya Deville is awesome

Has a great sig


Ninja

Also has a cool sig

Might be looking forward to the name of Kairi and Asuka's team*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I've ditched Anna.

Shhh...don't tell anybody

- Just kidding, I could never do that. How could I ever ditch this smile?

-









Iris:

- One of those cool cats who uses COLOURS

- I don't know what the inspiration behind their name is. I could google it, but I'm lazy.

- Likes Sonya Deville. Wow, someone with taste on here.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Will never ditch the queen Anna Kendrick. :benson

Changed signature to the King Slayer. :Cocky

Changed his avatar to the King Slayer as well. :Cocky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Could never ditch herself.

- Is hopefully doing well in a cold, PS4-less world.

- Fan of the Champ-Champ.

Asuka and Kairi = Royal Fortune. You can't change my mind.

Buffy:

- Ninja.

- Red Ninja.

- Red, IIconic Ninja.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Not really, but I like to be happy for you guys. :aryep

- Usually I feel better posting in here, you guys are infectious.

- So much cooler than real life peeps. :fact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks I am cool roud

Probably the only one here

Have some IIconics, they look so good with the titles :banderas

















*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Wall :yay

- It's the weekend

- Does that mean it's time for some 


Spoiler:  














 ?

EDIT

Mordy

- Is wrong

- I think you're cool too

- But you're the least cool one


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Funny how those titles look better than the "World" Titles. Come on, WWE.

- Should just use the GOAT UK Belt instead.










- At least Seth makes that red piece of shit look good.










Emerald:

- Already had Pizza today.

-









- Now I'm hungry for another after that picture.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- That red piece of shit needs to :goaway 

- I was hoping to see Seth go to SmackDown and Kofi and New Day come to Raw so we could get a new design

- KO made it look good too


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Maybe he should jizz on the belt.

He might be more interesting then.

Might.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably thinks that Seth makes everything looks good :lauren

Only Peyton does that :aryep

The UK title looks better on WALTER than in Dunne

UGH

EMERALD

Horrible ninja

Thinks I am the least cool of the bunch

I am Thanos, I am the coolest

ZRC

Doesn't think Seth is interesting

Wants him to pull a Paige/Maddoxx on the title

Posted an ugly render for Peyton :goaway*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Seth can't make that ugly red belt look good.

* I know someone who can make red belts look good though.

*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- That he did.










- The KO/Jericho Era was good shit. I loved RAW back then. Jericho was on another level. Don't think KO's reign would have been as memorable without him, shame the feud afterwards wasn't that great. 

- Probably surprised I'm on so late. Me too, but it's Saturday, so fuck it. I'm not doing anything. Been re-watching Breaking Bad all day. GATORADE ME, BITCH.

Edit:

- Can you guys stop roasting my boy?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Who is that?

- Does she know Mayu Iwatani?

- Mayu. :mark

Anna:

- Ninja.

- Forgiven.

- Thinks we're cool. :confused


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Got ninja'd

- Is happy whenever TFW is here

- Kanenite

EDIT

Phantom

- Phantom'd me

- Is having a laugh about it now

- I've got a mission for you. Bring Mayu back from Mars :mark. It also includes taking the jobbers with you and leaving them on Mars permanently. Sweet deal, isn't it?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Charlotte Flair Fan. 

Becky Lynch Fan. 

Team RKO. *_


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Anna is groovy.

- Y'all are groovy.

- Bull Nakano is groovy.

Buffy:

- That's not groovy. :lauren

- But you're groovy, Buffy.

- :dance


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows we're the cool part of the Forum. Facts.

- Not those dweebs in the WWE sections. :goaway I'll make an exception for you though Emerald, and the guys in the Seth and Becky threads, I'm biased like that. :aryep

- zrc does some cool ranking threads that I never post in too, because I'm lazy and stubborn. :aryep

Edit:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hey, I go to the WWE sections too

Someone has to tell the truth and shit on Becky there

Probably won't think I am cool after that :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Post in zrc's threads, goober!

- It'll take two seconds!

- Knows I should leave. :bye

Mordy:

- -_-

- Kairi :anna

- Nickelback :goaway


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wonder why the men's one has never done as well as the women's rankings? 

Maybe its cause they're more established? Or maybe because despite the negativity folks still care enough to vote more (more than double the votes)

Pavo I did a proper Peyton render, but I couldn't be bothered to post it. She has two, so I'm prepared when she loses the belt.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- You really shouldn't.

- When you leave, I feel empty inside.

- Got to make you feel guilty, so you stay. :aryep

zrc:

- Anxiously awaiting the day he can wind Mordy up when Peyton loses.

- Meanie!

- Should know I'll get to his thread this week if I still don't feel like a piece of dogshit by then.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*
^^^
Negged by my own blood. :no:

Probably watched Anna Kendricks new movie with Black Lively. :draper2

One half of the World Champions. :fact 


@zrc ; started the ninja train on me. :no:

Continues to tell every bloody soul how it is. :fact

One of the homies from the streets. :benson



@Phantom Stranger ; 
Asuka Fan. :asuka

Has a comedic signature. :benson 

One of my good friends on here. :becky*_


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Wants me to cuss more :beckylol

- Had pizza already :anna

- Breaking Bad :banderas

EDIT

Buffy

- Loves The Lord of the Flies

- 4HW fan :mark :mark

- No Bayley in sig though :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> *Hey, I go to the WWE sections too
> 
> Someone has to tell the truth and shit on Becky there
> 
> Probably won't think I am cool after that :sadbecky*












Why do you have to ruin something great? HUH?!

Emerald:

- Knows Breaking Bad is :banderas

- Anyone that doesn't enjoy that show is invisible to me.

- Hopefully none of you exist in this thread. :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I won't be surprised if Mordy says he doesn't like BrBa. He tends to shit on good things.

- The only thing I dislike about Breaking Bad is this 










- What kind of man wastes pizza like that? No man. No man at all.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*
^^^
Ninja'd me too. 

Has a kick ass signature. 

Loves talking to me on the chat box. 

@The Fourth Wall ; 
Enjoys Breaking Bad more than me. 

Probably wishes that Anna Kendrick does more singing. 

One of my family members on here. *


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Red italics
- Friend of Mordy (Since both are fans of IIconics)
- Fan favorite*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I haven't seen a single episode of Breaking Bad

I am just not interested

My dad saw the first season, he said it was boring, so I didn't think much of it. Probably I will watch it eventually to see what the fuzz is all about

B

A bro

A ninja

Fellow IIconic fan, for all the people who think that there is only me rooting for them

SIMON

Enjoys detroying DB in 2k19

And Zayn

His character uses a green attire
*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Why do you have to ruin something great? HUH?!


*What is great? Becky? :heston

And I don't have to ruin her, WWE is already doing that :shrug*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Talking about Breaking Bad.

- Let's talk about Night Gallery instead! :mark

- Remember the segment called The Caterpillar? Good times.

Cobra:

- Ninja.

- I've seen Heart live a few times and I'm seeing them again in the summer.

- I'M IMMUNE! :mark


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Keeps posting in different fonts.

* May be infected with The Mord's deadly Royce Virus. Symptom 1: IIconics in his sig.

* I recommend you listen to Heart immediately for treatment.

NINJA 1:

* Blue

* Loves his Anime

* WF Vet

THE WORST NINJA:

* Villain

* Will be defeated

* 




PHANTOM:

* Is immune

* Didn't betray his skeleton band in the fic. char. thread

* Seen Heart live :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I thought you were only looking out for Iris yesterday

- Cares about everyone roud

- Is our savior from the deadly Royce Virus


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I voted. You guys happy now? 

- Voting for 10 dweebs on the roster is hard.

- RAW is actually pretty stacked though, I feel like. When I see guys like Rollins, Styles, Richochet, Black on the same brand, I get a bit giddy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I care about all who care about Heart.

- HEART, GIVE US STRENGTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-









Anna:

- Ninja.

- Voted. :mark

- Heart fan? :hmm


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is probably touched by my sweet gesture in the Cons thread

- Got Phantom'd. But not by me.

- I can still laugh though. HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Why haven't you sent me to bed yet?

- I need a good father figure in my life. :sadbecky

- I've been going to bed at like 2am for a week now, oddly enough when I started re-watching Breaking Bad. Oops.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is seeking a father figure in WF of all places :lmao

- Voted

- That will make zrc happy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- As your mother, I order you to go to bed!

- See you tomorrow?

- Goodnight, my dear one. :bye

ef:

- Ninja.

- No cons for me! :mark

- Should know that I'm going to keep this avi for a whole day! :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- But Mom, I just want to watch one more episode of Breaking Bad?!!!

- PLEASE MOM

- Okay, I'll go to bed. Can I get a story first?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Phanny

-Evil

-Very Evil

-Eviler than Evil

FW

-Good

-Very Good

-Gooder than good


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is a mother figure :hmm

When he says his goodbyes he always says "I love you all, even Mordy"

I am so special that I am the only one who gets a mention roud

GOD FUCKING DAMN IT!!!

TFW

Voted for 10 dweebs in the mens rankings

So Seth and 9 more? :grin2:

Is excited about the RAW roster

STYLES CLASH

Wants AJ vs Seth badly

One of the 2 kiwis on thsi thread

The bigger poster of the two

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Okay, my sweet one.

- Pickman’s Model
By H. P. Lovecraft


You needn’t think I’m crazy, Eliot—plenty of others have queerer prejudices than this. Why don’t you laugh at Oliver’s grandfather, who won’t ride in a motor? If I don’t like that damned subway, it’s my own business; and we got here more quickly anyhow in the taxi. We’d have had to walk up the hill from Park Street if we’d taken the car.
I know I’m more nervous than I was when you saw me last year, but you don’t need to hold a clinic over it. There’s plenty of reason, God knows, and I fancy I’m lucky to be sane at all. Why the third degree? You didn’t use to be so inquisitive.
Well, if you must hear it, I don’t know why you shouldn’t. Maybe you ought to, anyhow, for you kept writing me like a grieved parent when you heard I’d begun to cut the Art Club and keep away from Pickman. Now that he’s disappeared I go around to the club once in a while, but my nerves aren’t what they were.
No, I don’t know what’s become of Pickman, and I don’t like to guess. You might have surmised I had some inside information when I dropped him—and that’s why I don’t want to think where he’s gone. Let the police find what they can—it won’t be much, judging from the fact that they don’t know yet of the old North End place he hired under the name of Peters. I’m not sure that I could find it again myself—not that I’d ever try, even in broad daylight! Yes, I do know, or am afraid I know, why he maintained it. I’m coming to that. And I think you’ll understand before I’m through why I don’t tell the police. They would ask me to guide them, but I couldn’t go back there even if I knew the way. There was something there—and now I can’t use the subway or (and you may as well have your laugh at this, too) go down into cellars any more.
I should think you’d have known I didn’t drop Pickman for the same silly reasons that fussy old women like Dr. Reid or Joe Minot or Bosworth did. Morbid art doesn’t shock me, and when a man has the genius Pickman had I feel it an honour to know him, no matter what direction his work takes. Boston never had a greater painter than Richard Upton Pickman. I said it at first and I say it still, and I never swerved an inch, either, when he shewed that “Ghoul Feeding”. That, you remember, was when Minot cut him.
You know, it takes profound art and profound insight into Nature to turn out stuff like Pickman’s. Any magazine-cover hack can splash paint around wildly and call it a nightmare or a Witches’ Sabbath or a portrait of the devil, but only a great painter can make such a thing really scare or ring true. That’s because only a real artist knows the actual anatomy of the terrible or the physiology of fear—the exact sort of lines and proportions that connect up with latent instincts or hereditary memories of fright, and the proper colour contrasts and lighting effects to stir the dormant sense of strangeness. I don’t have to tell you why a Fuseli really brings a shiver while a cheap ghost-story frontispiece merely makes us laugh. There’s something those fellows catch—beyond life—that they’re able to make us catch for a second. Doré had it. Sime has it. Angarola of Chicago has it. And Pickman had it as no man ever had it before or—I hope to heaven—ever will again.
Don’t ask me what it is they see. You know, in ordinary art, there’s all the difference in the world between the vital, breathing things drawn from Nature or models and the artificial truck that commercial small fry reel off in a bare studio by rule. Well, I should say that the really weird artist has a kind of vision which makes models, or summons up what amounts to actual scenes from the spectral world he lives in. Anyhow, he manages to turn out results that differ from the pretender’s mince-pie dreams in just about the same way that the life painter’s results differ from the concoctions of a correspondence-school cartoonist. If I had ever seen what Pickman saw—but no! Here, let’s have a drink before we get any deeper. Gad, I wouldn’t be alive if I’d ever seen what that man—if he was a man—saw!
You recall that Pickman’s forte was faces. I don’t believe anybody since Goya could put so much of sheer hell into a set of features or a twist of expression. And before Goya you have to go back to the mediaeval chaps who did the gargoyles and chimaeras on Notre Dame and Mont Saint-Michel. They believed all sorts of things—and maybe they saw all sorts of things, too, for the Middle Ages had some curious phases. I remember your asking Pickman yourself once, the year before you went away, wherever in thunder he got such ideas and visions. Wasn’t that a nasty laugh he gave you? It was partly because of that laugh that Reid dropped him. Reid, you know, had just taken up comparative pathology, and was full of pompous “inside stuff” about the biological or evolutionary significance of this or that mental or physical symptom. He said Pickman repelled him more and more every day, and almost frightened him toward the last—that the fellow’s features and expression were slowly developing in a way he didn’t like; in a way that wasn’t human. He had a lot of talk about diet, and said Pickman must be abnormal and eccentric to the last degree. I suppose you told Reid, if you and he had any correspondence over it, that he’d let Pickman’s paintings get on his nerves or harrow up his imagination. I know I told him that myself—then.
But keep in mind that I didn’t drop Pickman for anything like this. On the contrary, my admiration for him kept growing; for that “Ghoul Feeding” was a tremendous achievement. As you know, the club wouldn’t exhibit it, and the Museum of Fine Arts wouldn’t accept it as a gift; and I can add that nobody would buy it, so Pickman had it right in his house till he went. Now his father has it in Salem—you know Pickman comes of old Salem stock, and had a witch ancestor hanged in 1692.
I got into the habit of calling on Pickman quite often, especially after I began making notes for a monograph on weird art. Probably it was his work which put the idea into my head, and anyhow, I found him a mine of data and suggestions when I came to develop it. He shewed me all the paintings and drawings he had about; including some pen-and-ink sketches that would, I verily believe, have got him kicked out of the club if many of the members had seen them. Before long I was pretty nearly a devotee, and would listen for hours like a schoolboy to art theories and philosophic speculations wild enough to qualify him for the Danvers asylum. My hero-worship, coupled with the fact that people generally were commencing to have less and less to do with him, made him get very confidential with me; and one evening he hinted that if I were fairly close-mouthed and none too squeamish, he might shew me something rather unusual—something a bit stronger than anything he had in the house.
“You know,” he said, “there are things that won’t do for Newbury Street—things that are out of place here, and that can’t be conceived here, anyhow. It’s my business to catch the overtones of the soul, and you won’t find those in a parvenu set of artificial streets on made land. Back Bay isn’t Boston—it isn’t anything yet, because it’s had no time to pick up memories and attract local spirits. If there are any ghosts here, they’re the tame ghosts of a salt marsh and a shallow cove; and I want human ghosts—the ghosts of beings highly organised enough to have looked on hell and known the meaning of what they saw.
“The place for an artist to live is the North End. If any aesthete were sincere, he’d put up with the slums for the sake of the massed traditions. God, man! Don’t you realise that places like that weren’t merely made, but actually grew? Generation after generation lived and felt and died there, and in days when people weren’t afraid to live and feel and die. Don’t you know there was a mill on Copp’s Hill in 1632, and that half the present streets were laid out by 1650? I can shew you houses that have stood two centuries and a half and more; houses that have witnessed what would make a modern house crumble into powder. What do moderns know of life and the forces behind it? You call the Salem witchcraft a delusion, but I’ll wage my four-times-great-grandmother could have told you things. They hanged her on Gallows Hill, with Cotton Mather looking sanctimoniously on. Mather, damn him, was afraid somebody might succeed in kicking free of this accursed cage of monotony—I wish someone had laid a spell on him or sucked his blood in the night!
“I can shew you a house he lived in, and I can shew you another one he was afraid to enter in spite of all his fine bold talk. He knew things he didn’t dare put into that stupid Magnalia or that puerile Wonders of the Invisible World. Look here, do you know the whole North End once had a set of tunnels that kept certain people in touch with each other’s houses, and the burying-ground, and the sea? Let them prosecute and persecute above ground—things went on every day that they couldn’t reach, and voices laughed at night that they couldn’t place!
“Why, man, out of ten surviving houses built before 1700 and not moved since I’ll wager that in eight I can shew you something queer in the cellar. There’s hardly a month that you don’t read of workmen finding bricked-up arches and wells leading nowhere in this or that old place as it comes down—you could see one near Henchman Street from the elevated last year. There were witches and what their spells summoned; pirates and what they brought in from the sea; smugglers; privateers—and I tell you, people knew how to live, and how to enlarge the bounds of life, in the old times! This wasn’t the only world a bold and wise man could know—faugh! And to think of today in contrast, with such pale-pink brains that even a club of supposed artists gets shudders and convulsions if a picture goes beyond the feelings of a Beacon Street tea-table!
“The only saving grace of the present is that it’s too damned stupid to question the past very closely. What do maps and records and guide-books really tell of the North End? Bah! At a guess I’ll guarantee to lead you to thirty or forty alleys and networks of alleys north of Prince Street that aren’t suspected by ten living beings outside of the foreigners that swarm them. And what do those Dagoes know of their meaning? No, Thurber, these ancient places are dreaming gorgeously and overflowing with wonder and terror and escapes from the commonplace, and yet there’s not a living soul to understand or profit by them. Or rather, there’s only one living soul—for I haven’t been digging around in the past for nothing!
“See here, you’re interested in this sort of thing. What if I told you that I’ve got another studio up there, where I can catch the night-spirit of antique horror and paint things that I couldn’t even think of in Newbury Street? Naturally I don’t tell those cursed old maids at the club—with Reid, damn him, whispering even as it is that I’m a sort of monster bound down the toboggan of reverse evolution. Yes, Thurber, I decided long ago that one must paint terror as well as beauty from life, so I did some exploring in places where I had reason to know terror lives.
“I’ve got a place that I don’t believe three living Nordic men besides myself have ever seen. It isn’t so very far from the elevated as distance goes, but it’s centuries away as the soul goes. I took it because of the queer old brick well in the cellar—one of the sort I told you about. The shack’s almost tumbling down, so that nobody else would live there, and I’d hate to tell you how little I pay for it. The windows are boarded up, but I like that all the better, since I don’t want daylight for what I do. I paint in the cellar, where the inspiration is thickest, but I’ve other rooms furnished on the ground floor. A Sicilian owns it, and I’ve hired it under the name of Peters.
“Now if you’re game, I’ll take you there tonight. I think you’d enjoy the pictures, for as I said, I’ve let myself go a bit there. It’s no vast tour—I sometimes do it on foot, for I don’t want to attract attention with a taxi in such a place. We can take the shuttle at the South Station for Battery Street, and after that the walk isn’t much.”
Well, Eliot, there wasn’t much for me to do after that harangue but to keep myself from running instead of walking for the first vacant cab we could sight. We changed to the elevated at the South Station, and at about twelve o’clock had climbed down the steps at Battery Street and struck along the old waterfront past Constitution Wharf. I didn’t keep track of the cross streets, and can’t tell you yet which it was we turned up, but I know it wasn’t Greenough Lane.
When we did turn, it was to climb through the deserted length of the oldest and dirtiest alley I ever saw in my life, with crumbling-looking gables, broken small-paned windows, and archaic chimneys that stood out half-disintegrated against the moonlit sky. I don’t believe there were three houses in sight that hadn’t been standing in Cotton Mather’s time—certainly I glimpsed at least two with an overhang, and once I thought I saw a peaked roof-line of the almost forgotten pre-gambrel type, though antiquarians tell us there are none left in Boston.
From that alley, which had a dim light, we turned to the left into an equally silent and still narrower alley with no light at all; and in a minute made what I think was an obtuse-angled bend toward the right in the dark. Not long after this Pickman produced a flashlight and revealed an antediluvian ten-panelled door that looked damnably worm-eaten. Unlocking it, he ushered me into a barren hallway with what was once splendid dark-oak panelling—simple, of course, but thrillingly suggestive of the times of Andros and Phipps and the Witchcraft. Then he took me through a door on the left, lighted an oil lamp, and told me to make myself at home.
Now, Eliot, I’m what the man in the street would call fairly “hard-boiled”, but I’ll confess that what I saw on the walls of that room gave me a bad turn. They were his pictures, you know—the ones he couldn’t paint or even shew in Newbury Street—and he was right when he said he had “let himself go”. Here—have another drink—I need one anyhow!
There’s no use in my trying to tell you what they were like, because the awful, the blasphemous horror, and the unbelievable loathsomeness and moral foetor came from simple touches quite beyond the power of words to classify. There was none of the exotic technique you see in Sidney Sime, none of the trans-Saturnian landscapes and lunar fungi that Clark Ashton Smith uses to freeze the blood. The backgrounds were mostly old churchyards, deep woods, cliffs by the sea, brick tunnels, ancient panelled rooms, or simple vaults of masonry. Copp’s Hill Burying Ground, which could not be many blocks away from this very house, was a favourite scene.
The madness and monstrosity lay in the figures in the foreground—for Pickman’s morbid art was preëminently one of daemoniac portraiture. These figures were seldom completely human, but often approached humanity in varying degree. Most of the bodies, while roughly bipedal, had a forward slumping, and a vaguely canine cast. The texture of the majority was a kind of unpleasant rubberiness. Ugh! I can see them now! Their occupations—well, don’t ask me to be too precise. They were usually feeding—I won’t say on what. They were sometimes shewn in groups in cemeteries or underground passages, and often appeared to be in battle over their prey—or rather, their treasure-trove. And what damnable expressiveness Pickman sometimes gave the sightless faces of this charnel booty! Occasionally the things were shewn leaping through open windows at night, or squatting on the chests of sleepers, worrying at their throats. One canvas shewed a ring of them baying about a hanged witch on Gallows Hill, whose dead face held a close kinship to theirs.
But don’t get the idea that it was all this hideous business of theme and setting which struck me faint. I’m not a three-year-old kid, and I’d seen much like this before. It was the faces, Eliot, those accursed faces, that leered and slavered out of the canvas with the very breath of life! By God, man, I verily believe they were alive! That nauseous wizard had waked the fires of hell in pigment, and his brush had been a nightmare-spawning wand. Give me that decanter, Eliot!
There was one thing called “The Lesson”—heaven pity me, that I ever saw it! Listen—can you fancy a squatting circle of nameless dog-like things in a churchyard teaching a small child how to feed like themselves? The price of a changeling, I suppose—you know the old myth about how the weird people leave their spawn in cradles in exchange for the human babes they steal. Pickman was shewing what happens to those stolen babes—how they grow up—and then I began to see a hideous relationship in the faces of the human and non-human figures. He was, in all his gradations of morbidity between the frankly non-human and the degradedly human, establishing a sardonic linkage and evolution. The dog-things were developed from mortals!
And no sooner had I wondered what he made of their own young as left with mankind in the form of changelings, than my eye caught a picture embodying that very thought. It was that of an ancient Puritan interior—a heavily beamed room with lattice windows, a settle, and clumsy seventeenth-century furniture, with the family sitting about while the father read from the Scriptures. Every face but one shewed nobility and reverence, but that one reflected the mockery of the pit. It was that of a young man in years, and no doubt belonged to a supposed son of that pious father, but in essence it was the kin of the unclean things. It was their changeling—and in a spirit of supreme irony Pickman had given the features a very perceptible resemblance to his own.
By this time Pickman had lighted a lamp in an adjoining room and was politely holding open the door for me; asking me if I would care to see his “modern studies”. I hadn’t been able to give him much of my opinions—I was too speechless with fright and loathing—but I think he fully understood and felt highly complimented. And now I want to assure you again, Eliot, that I’m no mollycoddle to scream at anything which shews a bit of departure from the usual. I’m middle-aged and decently sophisticated, and I guess you saw enough of me in France to know I’m not easily knocked out. Remember, too, that I’d just about recovered my wind and gotten used to those frightful pictures which turned colonial New England into a kind of annex of hell. Well, in spite of all this, that next room forced a real scream out of me, and I had to clutch at the doorway to keep from keeling over. The other chamber had shewn a pack of ghouls and witches overrunning the world of our forefathers, but this one brought the horror right into our own daily life!
Gad, how that man could paint! There was a study called “Subway Accident”, in which a flock of the vile things were clambering up from some unknown catacomb through a crack in the floor of the Boylston Street subway and attacking a crowd of people on the platform. Another shewed a dance on Copp’s Hill among the tombs with the background of today. Then there were any number of cellar views, with monsters creeping in through holes and rifts in the masonry and grinning as they squatted behind barrels or furnaces and waited for their first victim to descend the stairs.
One disgusting canvas seemed to depict a vast cross-section of Beacon Hill, with ant-like armies of the mephitic monsters squeezing themselves through burrows that honeycombed the ground. Dances in the modern cemeteries were freely pictured, and another conception somehow shocked me more than all the rest—a scene in an unknown vault, where scores of the beasts crowded about one who held a well-known Boston guide-book and was evidently reading aloud. All were pointing to a certain passage, and every face seemed so distorted with epileptic and reverberant laughter that I almost thought I heard the fiendish echoes. The title of the picture was, “Holmes, Lowell, and Longfellow Lie Buried in Mount Auburn”.
As I gradually steadied myself and got readjusted to this second room of deviltry and morbidity, I began to analyse some of the points in my sickening loathing. In the first place, I said to myself, these things repelled because of the utter inhumanity and callous cruelty they shewed in Pickman. The fellow must be a relentless enemy of all mankind to take such glee in the torture of brain and flesh and the degradation of the mortal tenement. In the second place, they terrified because of their very greatness. Their art was the art that convinced—when we saw the pictures we saw the daemons themselves and were afraid of them. And the queer part was, that Pickman got none of his power from the use of selectiveness or bizarrerie. Nothing was blurred, distorted, or conventionalised; outlines were sharp and life-like, and details were almost painfully defined. And the faces!
It was not any mere artist’s interpretation that we saw; it was pandemonium itself, crystal clear in stark objectivity. That was it, by heaven! The man was not a fantaisiste or romanticist at all—he did not even try to give us the churning, prismatic ephemera of dreams, but coldly and sardonically reflected some stable, mechanistic, and well-established horror-world which he saw fully, brilliantly, squarely, and unfalteringly. God knows what that world can have been, or where he ever glimpsed the blasphemous shapes that loped and trotted and crawled through it; but whatever the baffling source of his images, one thing was plain. Pickman was in every sense—in conception and in execution—a thorough, painstaking, and almost scientific realist.
My host was now leading the way down cellar to his actual studio, and I braced myself for some hellish effects among the unfinished canvases. As we reached the bottom of the damp stairs he turned his flashlight to a corner of the large open space at hand, revealing the circular brick curb of what was evidently a great well in the earthen floor. We walked nearer, and I saw that it must be five feet across, with walls a good foot thick and some six inches above the ground level—solid work of the seventeenth century, or I was much mistaken. That, Pickman said, was the kind of thing he had been talking about—an aperture of the network of tunnels that used to undermine the hill. I noticed idly that it did not seem to be bricked up, and that a heavy disc of wood formed the apparent cover. Thinking of the things this well must have been connected with if Pickman’s wild hints had not been mere rhetoric, I shivered slightly; then turned to follow him up a step and through a narrow door into a room of fair size, provided with a wooden floor and furnished as a studio. An acetylene gas outfit gave the light necessary for work.
The unfinished pictures on easels or propped against the walls were as ghastly as the finished ones upstairs, and shewed the painstaking methods of the artist. Scenes were blocked out with extreme care, and pencilled guide lines told of the minute exactitude which Pickman used in getting the right perspective and proportions. The man was great—I say it even now, knowing as much as I do. A large camera on a table excited my notice, and Pickman told me that he used it in taking scenes for backgrounds, so that he might paint them from photographs in the studio instead of carting his outfit around the town for this or that view. He thought a photograph quite as good as an actual scene or model for sustained work, and declared he employed them regularly.
There was something very disturbing about the nauseous sketches and half-finished monstrosities that leered around from every side of the room, and when Pickman suddenly unveiled a huge canvas on the side away from the light I could not for my life keep back a loud scream—the second I had emitted that night. It echoed and echoed through the dim vaultings of that ancient and nitrous cellar, and I had to choke back a flood of reaction that threatened to burst out as hysterical laughter. Merciful Creator! Eliot, but I don’t know how much was real and how much was feverish fancy. It doesn’t seem to me that earth can hold a dream like that!
It was a colossal and nameless blasphemy with glaring red eyes, and it held in bony claws a thing that had been a man, gnawing at the head as a child nibbles at a stick of candy. Its position was a kind of crouch, and as one looked one felt that at any moment it might drop its present prey and seek a juicier morsel. But damn it all, it wasn’t even the fiendish subject that made it such an immortal fountain-head of all panic—not that, nor the dog face with its pointed ears, bloodshot eyes, flat nose, and drooling lips. It wasn’t the scaly claws nor the mould-caked body nor the half-hooved feet—none of these, though any one of them might well have driven an excitable man to madness.
It was the technique, Eliot—the cursed, the impious, the unnatural technique! As I am a living being, I never elsewhere saw the actual breath of life so fused into a canvas. The monster was there—it glared and gnawed and gnawed and glared—and I knew that only a suspension of Nature’s laws could ever let a man paint a thing like that without a model—without some glimpse of the nether world which no mortal unsold to the Fiend has ever had.
Pinned with a thumb-tack to a vacant part of the canvas was a piece of paper now badly curled up—probably, I thought, a photograph from which Pickman meant to paint a background as hideous as the nightmare it was to enhance. I reached out to uncurl and look at it, when suddenly I saw Pickman start as if shot. He had been listening with peculiar intensity ever since my shocked scream had waked unaccustomed echoes in the dark cellar, and now he seemed struck with a fright which, though not comparable to my own, had in it more of the physical than of the spiritual. He drew a revolver and motioned me to silence, then stepped out into the main cellar and closed the door behind him.
I think I was paralysed for an instant. Imitating Pickman’s listening, I fancied I heard a faint scurrying sound somewhere, and a series of squeals or bleats in a direction I couldn’t determine. I thought of huge rats and shuddered. Then there came a subdued sort of clatter which somehow set me all in gooseflesh—a furtive, groping kind of clatter, though I can’t attempt to convey what I mean in words. It was like heavy wood falling on stone or brick—wood on brick—what did that make me think of?
It came again, and louder. There was a vibration as if the wood had fallen farther than it had fallen before. After that followed a sharp grating noise, a shouted gibberish from Pickman, and the deafening discharge of all six chambers of a revolver, fired spectacularly as a lion-tamer might fire in the air for effect. A muffled squeal or squawk, and a thud. Then more wood and brick grating, a pause, and the opening of the door—at which I’ll confess I started violently. Pickman reappeared with his smoking weapon, cursing the bloated rats that infested the ancient well.
“The deuce knows what they eat, Thurber,” he grinned, “for those archaic tunnels touched graveyard and witch-den and sea-coast. But whatever it is, they must have run short, for they were devilish anxious to get out. Your yelling stirred them up, I fancy. Better be cautious in these old places—our rodent friends are the one drawback, though I sometimes think they’re a positive asset by way of atmosphere and colour.”
Well, Eliot, that was the end of the night’s adventure. Pickman had promised to shew me the place, and heaven knows he had done it. He led me out of that tangle of alleys in another direction, it seems, for when we sighted a lamp post we were in a half-familiar street with monotonous rows of mingled tenement blocks and old houses. Charter Street, it turned out to be, but I was too flustered to notice just where we hit it. We were too late for the elevated, and walked back downtown through Hanover Street. I remember that walk. We switched from Tremont up Beacon, and Pickman left me at the corner of Joy, where I turned off. I never spoke to him again.
Why did I drop him? Don’t be impatient. Wait till I ring for coffee. We’ve had enough of the other stuff, but I for one need something. No—it wasn’t the paintings I saw in that place; though I’ll swear they were enough to get him ostracised in nine-tenths of the homes and clubs of Boston, and I guess you won’t wonder now why I have to steer clear of subways and cellars. It was—something I found in my coat the next morning. You know, the curled-up paper tacked to that frightful canvas in the cellar; the thing I thought was a photograph of some scene he meant to use as a background for that monster. That last scare had come while I was reaching to uncurl it, and it seems I had vacantly crumpled it into my pocket. But here’s the coffee—take it black, Eliot, if you’re wise.
Yes, that paper was the reason I dropped Pickman; Richard Upton Pickman, the greatest artist I have ever known—and the foulest being that ever leaped the bounds of life into the pits of myth and madness. Eliot—old Reid was right. He wasn’t strictly human. Either he was born in strange shadow, or he’d found a way to unlock the forbidden gate. It’s all the same now, for he’s gone—back into the fabulous darkness he loved to haunt. Here, let’s have the chandelier going.
Don’t ask me to explain or even conjecture about what I burned. Don’t ask me, either, what lay behind that mole-like scrambling Pickman was so keen to pass off as rats. There are secrets, you know, which might have come down from old Salem times, and Cotton Mather tells even stranger things. You know how damned life-like Pickman’s paintings were—how we all wondered where he got those faces.
Well—that paper wasn’t a photograph of any background, after all. What it shewed was simply the monstrous being he was painting on that awful canvas. It was the model he was using—and its background was merely the wall of the cellar studio in minute detail. But by God, Eliot, it was a photograph from life.

- :bye

Mordy:

- :lauren

- You are special. 

- MEW or Olivia?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- TFW Mom doesn't read you a bedtime story

:sadbecky

- Okay, I seriously need to go to bed.

- See you guys soon. I know how much @Nostalgia ; loves when I announce my exit, SO GOODBYE, SLEEP TIGHT, DON'T LET THE BED BUGS BITE

Edit: Spoke too soon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Has put TFW to sleep :trips8

- Knows from tomorrow, I will be listing cons for him

- :bye

EDIT

TFW

- Is enjoying that all his favorites are champs

- One of them is the champ-champ :becky2

- :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Good night.

- Sleep tight.

- Dream of :rollins and :becky... and :asuka.

ef:

- :beckyhi

- Anna's out. I'll probably follow her.

- Stay sick! :bearer


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Phantom Stranger said:


> - Okay, my sweet one.
> 
> - Pickman’s Model
> By H. P. Lovecraft
> ...


GIANT WALL OF text!!!

FW

-Sorry

-Still a saint

-Loves Seth

PHANTOM!!!

Interrupted me again

Dabbing in black magic

Naughty


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's Lovecraft, sucker!

- Beyond the Wall of Text.

- Beloved nemesis. roud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Got repped :mark:

It is IIconic :mark:

Should check it :grin2:*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Never reps me :sadbecky

- Is about to make it 5 years on this forum

- Has been here for 5 years and is still a jobber


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*
^^
Ninja'd me again. :no:

Probably wants Charlotte to win MITB. 

Wishes the divisions were equal. 

@Mordecay ; 
One half of the tag team champions. 

Also loves the IIConics.

Proud of them for winning the tag titles on their second try.  *_


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Would enjoy a Beth Phoenix run

- Is looking forward to Money in the Bank


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Also got repped

He will love it

ONE MUST SPREAD THE VIRUS!!!!*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Active today.

- Good poster.

- Friend to all.


Mordy:

- Ninja.

- Iconic rep... banderas

- Will receive IIconic rep later. :mark 




Farewell to all. I'm off to be an adult.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Should know I have taken vaccination

- I'm immune to the virus

- Ruined my rep page

EDIT

Phantom

- Ninja'd me

- Have fun as an adult

- :bye


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*One of his favorite athletes is Steven Gerrard. 

One of his favorite musicians is Megadeth. 

One of his favorite wrestlers is the Heartbreak Kid, HBK! 
*_


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Now writes in red
And in italic
Gives me many likes in the Celeb thread


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Also got repped :mark:. Hopefully he likes it :anna

Enjoys DCAU movies

Posts a lot in the Celebrities thread*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Repped me with hot Peyton pics

-What a nice guy.

-Hopefully resisting the evil Phantom charm.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Repped me something I don't like :thelist

- The favor has been returned

- Check your rep :mark

EDIT

StylesClash90

- Ninja'd me

- Has become Phantom's nemesis

- Loyal Bliss fan


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Also a Asuka fan. :asuka 

Probably happy that at least Asuka and Kairi are teaming now for the tag titles making Asuka a triple crown champion. 

Been here for over a month. *


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is wrong. He's not happy at all. He cares about Asukas career and doesn't accept a parasite being groomed to replace her.

Claims Asuka will be a triple crown champion when she wins the tag titles. The fuck are you talking about, triple crown? There's no womens triple crown. They don't have an IC title. 

Has 3 gifs in his signature.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Always red

Still has Paige on his sig despite getting sour on her

Probably likes the new trio she has made with Kairi and Asuka

TYRION

Jive turkey

Calls Kairi a parasite :vincefu

Is right to be worried about her, since she is better than Asuka in every way

GOOD NIGHT AWFUL WORLD, POST THINGS I LIKE!!!!*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- You don't talk about Paige, traitor

- Phantom wannabe

- Good night


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gave me Peyton Rep
Lots of it
Is going to sleep

EF:
Sleepy ninja
Hates Paige
Called Mordecay a traitor


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Jive turkey


Don't insult your superiors, kid.



> Calls Kairi a parasite :vincefu
> 
> Is right to be worried about her, since she is better than Asuka in every way


You have such awful opinions.

I'm not worried because she's more talented, genius. Kairi is 100x more talented than Io, and if Kairi was 37 years old and Io was coming up to the main roster, the exact same thing would happen to her. It's not about talent, it's about Vince and his inability to allow 2 Japanese women to be pushed on the same show.

Kairi will have the same awful booking that Asuka did. She's not going to magically rocket to a top spot.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Virus

- Misunderstood my post. I love aige 

- Called Mordy a traitor because he used to be a Paige fan but turned on her

- Another victim who had their rep page violated by Mordy

EDIT

Tyrion

- Is looking forward to the GoT episode tomorrow

- MCU fan

- Been here since 2004


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is incorrect. I'm looking forward to the GOT episode.....today. 8*D

Should know that MK 11 is now downloading on my PS4.

Knows End Game is gonna be lit as fuck.....unless Captain Marvel beats Thanos and Cap proclaims her the new leader of the Avengers. Then 95% of it will be lit as fuck and the remaining 5% will be the worst thing ever and soil the movie.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Kentucky Fried Tyrion

-Will be tuning in to Got

-Anticipating MK11 I see.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Pyro

IIRC Likes Angry Video Game Nerd

Is ready for some Mortal Kombat

EDIT

Ninja who wants to see Rollins vs Styles. SummerSlam?

Might wanna see heel Styles (Face AJ is AWFUL imo)*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has a red headed asian woman as an avatar
Thats hot
Hates face AJ


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* A virus, but not the awful P-Virus The Mord suffers from.

* Doesn't have a red headed asian woman as an avatar.

* Always rates my songs low in the Music section.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Likes sharing music

Might have a giant Spotify library like myself


Knows Asuka should go full Kana in WWE with the clown paint n all already*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wants Asuka to be Kana
There is only one Kana
Has a large Spotify library


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*









Plays Warhammer apparently

Gamer World Order*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Claims Asuka will be a triple crown champion when she wins the tag titles. The fuck are you talking about, triple crown? There's no womens triple crown. They don't have an IC title.


Both Women's titles and the Tag Titles. :jericho2


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Becky 2 Belts

Is not a dope

Or a little weirdo
*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

** Sometimes posts in white.

* Sometimes posts in black.

* Doesn't post in pink.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Everyone writes in white on my phone.

I'm in Night mode colour scheme.

:beckyhi


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* :beckyhi

* Victoria is in Night Mode in your avy as well.

* I should be in sleep mode right now but I'm not tired.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Isn't tired.

Have an Io.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rick Sanchez said:


> Both Women's titles and the Tag Titles. :jericho2


She's never been Raw womens champion...

That toy in developmental is not legitimate.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> She's never been Raw womens champion...
> 
> That toy in developmental is not legitimate.


I misread that post, I thought he meant she WOULD be a triple crown. I wasn't counting the NXT one, that belt don't mean shit on the main roster.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't mean shit on NXT either.

It is what he said, but he couldn't have meant what triple crown actually means. Nobody thinks Asuka's winning a world title ever again, let alone the A show belt. Not even herself I'd be willing to bet.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not now her replacement is on the main roster anyway.

Doesn't matter how over or talented somebody is.

If it doesn't fit what they want, then there's little chance of getting it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Kairi can get "it" :book

Will also get rep :mark:

Will it be IIconic? He'll just have to wait and see*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I don't think Kairi wants your cocktail sausage. :hayden3

- Much like Anna doesn't want mine










- Will get some rep from me when I'm not feeling so down and lazy. I might just rep everyone a pic of Anna, it's easier. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks that just because he is like Seth down there everyone else is :lol

Probably happy and a bit jealous that Becky and Seth are dating. Not sure jealous of who though :hmmm... Probably of Becky :beckylol

And apparently he forgot that Kairi is japanese, I am sure she is used to "cocktail saussages" :lmao*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Sorry, forgot you had a 12 incher. :curry2

- I'm jealous of them both, in different ways :side:










- Should know I find people's obsession with their relationship creepy af. :lauren


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

disagree with those who say that Kawaii won't succeed on the MR. She will, because Vince has already made sure to cover up for her weakness by giving her a manager so that she doesn't have to promo (so much for that superior english) and pairing her with an already established and popular name to leech off (they are already trying to give her the _No One's Ready_ catchphrase on the net)

And because she's so attractive, she'd need to be Mandy levels of awful to flop.


Anyone thinking that if Kawaii weren't as attractive a she is she'd been favoured by management or her fans is simply drunk.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*What did you expect with having both Shield fangirls and Becky creepy fans arguing? Nothing good could have ever come out of that.

I can't even imagine how Tumblr has been since the rumours started.

Good thing that Becky doesn't seem to care about what's down there, so you and your sexy voice may have a chance :lmao

HUGO

Salty about Kairi too :lauren

At least he doesn't call her parasite

I still think that Kairi could flop, even with a manager*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









* Good Morning all.

* Hope you all have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Another one.

Has Asuka on his/her signature and profile pic.

Which makes it all the more tragic.




Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> HUGO
> 
> ...


Hahaha! Where did that confidence in Kairi's talent go? Anyway, there's no way she'll flop. Asuka didn't flop and she had to spend a year and half doing promos. And Kairi won't have to promo now that Vince has given her a mouthpiece right on her debut so as to avoid the issue.

Think about it, the man refused to give Asuka a mouthpiece during her whole run despite the fans and other people asking for it on a constant basis. Yet he hasn't had any problem giving Kawaii one. If that's not a sign he likes her, then don't know what it is. People can be so blind even when the truth is right in front of them.

Turns out the only thing needed to make Vince overcome his racism was by giving him a hard on. Wow, who would have guessed?


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

double post


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Mercenary!

* The mercenary!

*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Likes to use Kairi gifs

I mean, she has a more expressive face than Io or Asuka

Besides being better and hotter than both of them*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Kairi more expressive than Kana lol. And better (yet fears she may flop despite having Vince's backing when Asuka managed to snatch a main event title win despite the man not liking her. So maybe it's just bravado).

Yeah, she's more expressive than Io, but then again expressivity has never been Io's forte. But Kana's one of the most expressive wrestlers I've ever seen.

The only thing Kairi has is attractiveness (that and living in the Ospreay/Ricochet era of wrestling where, due to people overusing complicated aerial maneuvers, the simple ones like the Elbow Drop have regained popularity). But then again, judging by your signature, that seems to be what you prioritize above everything else.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hasn't realized that I am just messing with Cobra

Thinks I am not confident in Kairi's talent. I am, I am not confident in WWE's booking.

Actually I think Kairi is gonna get buried after the partnership with Asuka and Paige. I think that after their run Asuka is gonna turn on Kairi and Paige is gonna side with her and Kairi will be screwed. Paige is a better heel promo anyways.*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Messing with me.

* Side effects of the P-Virus no doubt. Don't worry, you'll be eradicated soon.

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- There are three things I've learned never to discuss with people: religion, politics, and Kairi Sane.

- :beckyhi

- Happy Easter, Passover, and Mayumas to all!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Giving holiday greetings
Knows what tact is
:beckyhi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

-









- :bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Knows that the world should know more about Precious Kairi

The world would be a better place if they did

Not as good as if they knew more about Peyton, but that's a discussion for another time :aryep*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

He's doing it again
Spokesman for Kairi
Messes with Cobra


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Let's try to find something/someone every regular here can agree on! :mark

Will we succeed? :nah

- Superman (the character)?

- Pizza?

-Mortal Kombat?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Superman: Decent character, if a little bit overpowered at times
Pizza: Sausage and Pepperoni 
Mortal Kombat: Good series


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Superman: I found him enjoyable in Smallville and some of the DCAU shows/movie, but he is too much of a nice guy

Pizza: Meat lovers or, I am not sure what is its name in other countries but here it is known as german pizza: It has bacon, white saussage, jam and chorizo

Mortal Kombat: I have never played it or seen the series*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

superman is alright

pizza is top obvs

never been into mortal kombat/tekken/fighting games etc


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> Hasn't realized that I am just messing with Cobra


I don't care the purpose. After too many months having to put up with dumbasses using ultra demeaning slurs to unsult Asuka it has reached the point where i'm going to have *0* tolerance for any more slights.




Mordecay said:


> Thinks I am not confident in Kairi's talent. I am, I am not confident in WWE's booking.


That's funny, some fellas over there on the Asuka thread tell me to have more faith in Asuka and not overdramatize over vince trying to bury her at the first chance available. But then they go and dramatize over Kairi, so I guess the faith thing only applies to Asuka fans.

Anyway, the whole "have faith and wait" mentality is beyond dumb and naive. Foir example, if Becky fans had contented themselves with having faith in her, I assure she wouldn't be where she is now. Fans need to be vocal and fanatic, and anyone who thinks othrwise is either a fan of a Vince handpicked golden boy/girl or a sheep.





Mordecay said:


> Actually I think Kairi is gonna get buried after the partnership with Asuka and Paige. I think that after their run Asuka is gonna turn on Kairi and Paige is gonna side with her and Kairi will be screwed. Paige is a better heel promo anyways.


LMAO. There are two key elements that make Vince pick one female talent over the other and those are age and looks. And Kairi has an over the top advantage on both. and before you mention the NXT title, that belt is just a prize they give those who they intend on jobbing out on the MR. I mean, after what happened to Asuka after the RR, do you honestly think Vince is going to do something to her benefit? Nope. Asuka is going to be used to elevate Kairi and nothing short of the fans suddenly turning on Kairi (which won't happen, going by how happy most of the Asuka fans seem to be at the prospect) is going to prevent it from happening. Mark my words. Man, I may be a Kairi hater, but I'm not delusional.


EDIT: Ok, I'll stop. From now on I wont mention Asuka or Kairi anymore here.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phantom Stranger said:


> Let's try to find something/someone every regular here can agree on! :mark
> 
> Will we succeed? :nah
> 
> ...


Superman... No thanks.

Pizza.... Only if it has meat.

MK... Favourite of the fighting games but grown tired of the cashgrab generation so I can wait for 11.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Got repped :mark:

It's not IIconic :sadbecky

But he probably will enjoy it :aryep*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

HugoCortez said:


> quote


it's easter sunday, simmer down a bit


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Surprised he hasn't posted in the ratings thread for the other jobber

- Likes Hugh Laurie

- Kane fan

EDIT

Tag89

- Ninja

- Joined almost 5 yearsago

- Has made 1.672 posts


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is there a Becky ratings thread? I didn't know

I should post there

I wonder how much 0/10 in every category will hurt her rating :hmmm*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Troll posts are not counted as far as I know

- Liked the rep I sent?

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Because Becky fans are so delusional that thinking that give her 0/10 in every category is trolling :eyeroll

Yet they think giving the Iiconics 1 or 2 in Charisma/Looks isn't trolling :heston

In fact, I remember voting for Becky once in those ratings thread and her fans were complaining because I didn't gave her 10's all around (I think I gave her 6's and 7's) :lmao*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

-









- 0/10 in every category _is_ trolling? Even Wrestlers I dislike, I wouldn't give them 0/10. They'll have _something_, even if it's only a little bit in each category.

- 10's all around for someone is nonsense as well. I think Becky would be a 8/9 for me, but I can see why somebody would give her a 6/7.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- Happy Easter/Passover/Mayumas!

- Asuka gets all tens. That's just logic. :asuka


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Happy Sunday you big bunch of infidels.

Happy Elvira in the Attic day Phantom.

Happy whocares day Pavo.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hi. I'm spending too much time on here again lately Mom.

- I blame Easter Weekend.










- I just watched a spoopy film on Netflix called The Ritual. It was decent.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

official kana ratings

looks - 11/10

in ring - 57/10

charisma 672/10

mic skills 7/10


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

oh yeah, happy easter also

or chocolate day as i call it


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Official Peyton ratings

Looks ∞/10

Charisma ∞/10

Mic Skills ∞/10

In ring skills ∞/10

IICONIC!!!

O

<I>

/\*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I just realized I got ninja'd by zrc earlier. :lauren

- Overrating Peyton, what a surprise :eyeroll

- :aryep


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> Yet they think giving the IIconics 1 or 2 in Charisma/*Looks* isn't trolling :heston


Wait...what? Is that a thing for real? 


If so...man, talk about being delusional.


I may not like them, but Billie and Peyton are nothing short of total hot babes.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posted a Peyton gif. :eyeroll 


Should know I haven't read that PM yet but I will now. 


Probably having a boring Easter weekend. :hmm:





Got ninja'd by Hugo. 

Wants to bore this thread with wrestling talk. 

Finds The IIconics hot babes.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Calls the truth "overrating" :goaway

I actually posted what I think is her actual rating in the ratings thread

Ditched Anna for Seth :bunk

HUGO

Yeah, that happens

Trolls got to troll

Calls Kairi Kawaii

NOSTALGIA

Ninja'd me :fuck

Complains about the IIconics symbol :goaway

Will complain about the rep he got*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi.

- Happy Easter, NO.

- Hope it's not TOO boring for ya. :anna

Mordy:

- -_-

- Strange and Asuka tag team... :banderas

- Strange and Asuka physically and metaphysically stomping the IIconics... :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows the thread is too groovy & active right now.

- Aren't we all doing such EXCITING things on this Easter Sunday?

- Easter is so boring :lauren Everything is shut.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- My Easter starts kickin' around 1 my time.

- Lots of revival theater stuff and a fancy dinner with the Girl.

- :dance


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Easter is indeed boring

At least it is once you become an adult and you stop getting easter eggs and have to buy them by yourself

I hate that they most likely will bury my girls, but this gif is pretty groovy :anna








*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I miss getting Eggs :sadbecky

- I could buy them myself but it isn't the same.

- That's a groovy tag team tbh :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Misses getting Easter eggs

Apparently likes Emily Ratajkowski, second hottest woman in the world


















Is posting here more often :yay*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I'm about to crush his dreams. I won't be after today, it's just I guess I've had too much time on my hands this weekend and I have no idea what to do with it. My mood isn't really helping either. :lauren

- 'Apparently' likes Emily










- Shit, meant to go to the Celebs thread. Sorry.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Emily :homer

Is leaving us again :sadbecky

Hey, you do you (I am sure that "you do you" a lot tbf >). But honestly, do what makes you happy and if being here stops being fun just take a break, we probably will be here if/when you come back*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Dirty boy. :curry2 I haven't watched Porn in like a week actually, which is weird. Just haven't been in the mood. :lol

- I'll leave you some Peyton before I shoot off, and that's not another dirty reference...or is it?










- I appreciate that man, I really do. I feel like I let some of my personal things slide in to this Forum sometimes, and I don't really want to do that. I hope next week is better. I just need to get out more again, I've been really slacking. I know we are all just text on a screen, but I appreciate you guys. Enjoy this place more without the WWE sections.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't watch porn. I am porn.

Walls of Four.

Probably leaving again soon.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't watch porn

Used to record something similar though

Apparently didn't hated the rep :anna*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No doubt watches boring porn. 


Doesn't want to get it on with Peruvian women. 


Would prefer an Aussie with a obnoxious accent.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *Doesn't watch porn
> 
> Used to record something similar though
> 
> Apparently didn't hated the rep :anna*


Still do


Nostalgia said:


> No doubt watches boring porn.
> 
> 
> Doesn't want to get it on with Peruvian women.
> ...


Brother 

Has a mini feud with Pavo. Isn't a main event calibre feud though.

Neither of you will win the Forum Rumble.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Knows that I will never accept his porn suggestions :goaway

Asked me for reps and now that he got one has no comments about it :bunk

Who needs porn when you have the stuff I sent you as rep? :grin2:

ZRC

I am poor jobber like my fave, of course I am not on the main event

But just like my fave I am starting to get over :aryep

Should know that the aspirine in syrup I am taking works better than the pills, but its side effect is that it mades me very sleepy*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It was fine because Billie wasn't in it. :shrug 


Has been busy swallowing syrup. :lauren


Should go to sleep. The whole forum would appreciate it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably has been busy swallowing... some other stuff :lauren

Not a fan of Billie's looks because he says that she looks like a man, which is weird given his preference in adult films

I will go to take a nap in an a couple of hours, first I have to make lunch/dinner/what my brother will eat as his lunch tomorrow at work/my lunch tomorrow*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is wrong.


Can't accept I don't find Billie attractive and feels the need to make lame ribs. :lauren


Is the housewife of his home. So much cooking. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I love cooking, so that's no problem for me

I hate cleaning, my house is a mess

I get that you don't find Billie attractive, what I don't understand is that you think that she looks like a man and then say some of the people you have posted here or on my reps look like women*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Still sporting the green font. :benson

Spoke some truth in the NXT Section of the site. :fact

One amazing person once you get to know him. :benson*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ass licking Mordy.

Sporting red.

You and mord are traffic lights.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*We need a yellow font poster, preferably an IIconics fan as well

Would like to lick Shane Thorne's ass :lauren

Only guy he cared in his mens rankings*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sexy Shane took over after my Dolph Adicktion.

Little bro.

Bro-Force where you at?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*- Okay.

- May my garish text blind you all. :mark

- IIconic... :lauren :bunk unch*

zrc:

- :beckyhi

- Not IIconic! :mark

- All about dat Sexy Shane.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Loony Toon
Still jamming with Skeletons
Skeletons are great because we all have one. I actually have a few.
*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is...Skeletor?
A Skeleton Warrior?
Jacques from Beetlejuice?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Believes it is possbile for a man to become like the Machine

- Always has cool sigs

- Currently online


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Cyborgs?

Robots?

ANDORIDS?*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lists of mechanical beings
AIs constructs 
And sci-fi concepts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asimov's Laws:

- First Law:	A robot may not injure a human being or, through inaction, allow a human being to come to harm.

- Second Law:	A robot must obey the orders given it by human beings except where such orders would conflict with the First Law.

- Third Law:	A robot must protect its own existence as long as such protection does not conflict with the First or Second Laws.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Zeroth Law: A robot may not harm humanity, or, by inaction, allow humanity to come to harm
Which might include robots themselves if their existence is a threat to humanity.
Which would contradict the self-preservation law


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Trevize frowned. "How do you decide what is injurious, or not injurious, to humanity as a whole?"

- "Precisely, sir," said Daneel. "In theory, the Zeroth Law was the answer to our problems. In practice, we could never decide. A human being is a concrete object. Injury to a person can be estimated and judged. Humanity is an abstraction."

- Mayu is great.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- You're injurious to humanity.

- Daneel didn't know shit.

- No, she's not.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :rude

- :goaway

- Mordy, you've been promoted.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Promoted me :yay

I would be happier if my phone didn't just died :fuckthis

It's not even a smartphone, it's a phone I had to receive calls/sends texts, and now it's not charging anymore :sadbecky*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

-









-









-









EDIT

Mordy

- His phone just died

- Even when he's in a bad mood, doesn't forget to use the hideous green text :lauren

- Likes cooking


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You hurt my feelings.

- Wasp will not save you.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Say that again

-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You hurt my feelings.

- Wasp will not save you.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Thinks he's funny

- Is right. He can be funny sometimes

- Truce?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

@Phantom Stranger ;

- Favorite 205 Live talent is Jack Gallagher :mark:
- Favorite NXT talent is Velveteen Dream :mark: :mark:
- Favorite NXT UK talent is Pete Dunne :mark: :mark: :mark:
@emerald-fire ;

- Wouldn't mind at all if Kairi Sane ended up being the next talent that I make a rating thread for 
- Bets that Dolph Ziggler is staying with the company, and gets booked well hopefully :ziggler2
- Also loved Neville's heel run on 205 Live as the Cruiserweight Champion :mark: :mark:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posted a triangle of :mark :nice

- His ratings are very close to mine for most wrestlers

- Is currently looking like this: :trips8


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I don't think I'm funny. Why would you say that?

- Hmm...

- Sure.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Too

Early

For words.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi.

- Words are dumb.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Showing very little enthusiasm for a truce :bunk

- Likes Velveteen Dream? :bjpenn

- Knows F. Hardy is iconic


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*But she isn't IICONIC!!!

O

<I>

/\








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Eh. We were never at war.

- Yup.

- Soooo iconic; never IIconic.










Mordy:

- Ninja.

- Agreed.

- People like her.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is probably looking like this after reading Mordy's previous post: fpalm

- Knows Mordy must go

- The virus must be quarantined


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Knows is was a mistake for Phantom to promote Mordy.

* He'll just use that power to further spread his virus.

* Has Phantom been infected?

:monkey


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know Mordy has been demoted once again

- All is right with the world

-


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Participates in drafts

Is a good sport

Loves my least favorite wrestler Randy Orton lol.....and we can still be friends


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has recommended me to watch It's a Wonderful Life

- Misses the G.O.A.T. commentary team: Jerry Lawler and Jim Ross

- Has been on this forum for exactly 7 years now


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wrote one of the most badass lines this forum has ever seen yesterday

- "I don't watch porn. I am porn".

- Loves Scar


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Probably really enjoyed the Mania main event
- Still rocking a Orton/AJ avatar
- Has no location listed


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good brother emerald. 

Get the feeling I'm in for a very slow week. Least I can go out now without my nipples falling off.

Let's make carnage!


Turtled by the Ambrose Girl.

Will go wherever he does.

Will still miss him in the E though.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ambrose Girl

- It's a new avatar though

- Will miss Dean :sadbecky

- Fellow Drew McIntyre fan 









EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- Likes Shane Thorne

- How about this Shane? :shane


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I check my reps and Mord sent me this.










:banderas


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- What a sexy beast. 

- Is probably the King of this tread. 

- Should know I'm DYING here at work waiting for the day to end, to go home to watch the latest Game of Thrones ep. People discuss it everywhere, including this forum, and I resist doing it to not spoil anything, so I'm always late to watch anything. It's amazing, my Monday comes before Monday in USA and UK, but somehow I live in the past.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't post much here anymore.


Sami Zayn fan. 


Probably has visited St. Petersburg.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-A pretty lady....in his avatar.

-Has a unique title.

-Sorry don't have anything else.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

@StylesClash90

- Is excited about an obvious upcoming Styles vs Rollins feud. 

- Is an Alexa Bliss fan, I think that was a part of your username for a while. 

- Maybe the only one from Christchurch? :hmmm


@Nostalgia

- Should know I was in St Petersburg twice, but I live in Yekaterinburg. 

- I totally forgot where are you from. :no:

- Not a Sami Zayn fan. :lashley


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Forgot that I live in England. 


Should know I would like to visit that city. 


Though it's unlikely I will because of needing a visa to visit Russia and the process being complicated.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Lives in England.

* Was praising Io and had no back up because I wasn't here.

* Now you know how I feel.

:lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Besties with Phantom. 


Sometimes it feels like they have a bit too much in common with each other. :lauren


His avatar has a border. Mine did but then I felt it looked better without it.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-I now know he lives in england?

-Has a complicated visa.

-Should fix that issue.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I have no complicated visa. British passports are some of the most powerful in the world and give free entry to tons of countries. Russia is one of the few countries that Brits need a visa to visit though.



> As of 26 March 2019, British citizens had visa-free or visa on arrival access to 185 countries and territories, ranking the British passport 5th in terms of travel freedom (tied with Austrian, Dutch, Norwegian, Portuguese and Swiss passports)



Lives in New Zealand. 


Is far from a lot of countries.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Likes to travel

Probably wants to visit Thailand... :lauren

Should know that the IIconics have been pinning Sonya to retain their titles during house shows this weekend :lmao*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Maybe someday. 


For now I will stick to countries in Europe. I'm not sure I could handle such a long plane flight with my motion sickness. :lauren


Got some rep that won't disturb him. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*That's Bella right?

Apprently doesn't watch Game of Thrones like all the cool kids do

Probably misses CJGOAT posting here*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah. The first photo of hers I've liked in months on Instagram. :side:


Is correct. 


Knows CJ's recent break has been longer than usual.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Recognizes CJ as the GOAT

Is correct


Is ready for Peyton Royce singles run eventually


Ninja'd me

Has probably not watched Billie Kay in SHIMMER

Probably should watch some of her work from there. Or maybe they have and just don't care for her anyway. *


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Asuka fan

- Avid gamer

- Changed username quite a few times


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Cool poster, like most people here.

* Good Morning everyone.

*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Good morning :becky2

- Promptly eliminated the virus as soon as it crept into the Wrestler vs Wrestler thread roud

- Manami Toyota fan


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Knows I had to act fast before it could spread.

* Prevented a small outbreak.

* All in a days work.

:sip


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Good morning.

- Kept the Manami Toyota Train a-rollin'... unlike that jerk, Phantom. :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Knows that the thread took a sharp nose dive after she was eliminated.

* Good morning, happy Mayu Monday.

*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Voted for Torrie Wilson over Peyton Royce :bunk

Is mad that the "virus" is spreading

One of these days he will get infected 

O

<I>

/\*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Everyday is Mayu Monday in my heart.

- I'd normally vote Manami over Roddy, but I was feeling sentimental last night. Roddy worked with my buddy a few times; I was just thinking about both of them.

- Happy Manami Monday.










Mordy:

- YOU!!!!!!!!

- Would probably pick Peyton over Roddy AND Manami. :bunk

- Abominable ape descendant. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I would pick Peyton over anyone but my close family :shrug

I sure as shit would pick her over any of you

I don't even know who Roddy is, Roderick Strong, Roddy Piper? I would pick over any of those two, the first is a charisma void, the second I've never seen him in action, he was before my time*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- But I'm great. :sadbecky

- I wouldn't pick Peyton over you...

- Yes, Piper.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You would pick Asuka, Kairi, Mayu, Hardy, Manami, etc. over me though

And you would pick an army of Kiernan Shipka clones over humanity

So you really can't criticize me too much*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Man has ruled this world as a stumbling, demented child-king long enough! 

- And as his empire crumbles, my precious Kiernan Shipka clones shall RISE as his most fitting successor!

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posting Sabrina.


Which reminds me of that lookalike who makes ''films''. :lauren 


Probably finds it hilarious that Mordy is saving up $100 for a Peyton shoutout. :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Didn't read what I posted :eyeroll

I was saving when it was 50, I won't save now that it 100

Should know that the Cameo shit is cheaper than a trip to Axxesss for most people outside the US*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Expected me to read his wall of text when he doesn't read mine. 


I could send him that 50 dollars. 


But he isn't nice to me so. :armfold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- $100?! Does she think she's Bruce Campbell or something?!

- What about the t-shirt?

- Do you have one now?

NO:

- Ninja.

- Not a Sabrina fan. :sadbecky

- Should send Mordy $50 to achieve his weird little dream. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*No, no t-shirt yet :sadbecky

And with my broken phone it is gonna be a while since I can start saving again :Vince2

Now I am as sad as Trigon, thank you guys :mj2*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You're welcome. 

- I'm sure you'll pull through. :anna

- Kane for life and afterlife.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Mordy should look after his devices better. Got his tablet stolen, broke his phone.. 


Knows the same applies to me considering what happened to my laptop last year. :lol 


Got some rep of the chosen one.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It's only Words.

And words are all I have.

Forgot the rest.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Truth.

- :beckyhi

- And :bye. I have to go; my planet needs me.

Have a lovely day of Victoria and X-Men thoughts


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

owens3:banderas:sodone


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mad that anyone would vote Torrie over Peyton
Is silly to do so
Though those are hot pics


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good old airbrushing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Yeah I hate that

Especially when she doesn't need it

She looked just as amazing in the BTS clips without any editing*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

They are nice pics though. 


Broke his phone somehow. 


Should know that DJ's twitter and instagram got suspended again. Maybe that is finally the end of that catfish.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Still checking on the DJ status :lauren

Nostalgia never changed, even with a girlfriend

I want more pics from that photoshoot :homer*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well it's been like that for days now but I thought I would still mention it even though no one cares. :lmao 


I probably won't for some time. I believe I can change someday but these things don't just change overnight. 


Or maybe I should just accept I'm a curious soul and probably bi-curious. :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Airbrushed pix aren't attractive or nice. Because its not them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Like I said, she looked just as nice with no shit editing, she didn't need them
























I'll take what I got though :shrug

Liked the Shane Thorne I sent him as rep :anna*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I know beauty is subjective

- But you overrate her a lot

- Even that's an understatement


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows googling Shane Thorne then sending me the sixth picture isn't gonna interest me. 

Knows Royce is overrated in looks.

Less dirty Charlotte Crosby.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* His Crosby comparison was strikingly accurate.

* Ain't interested in a Shane Thorne #6.

* How about a Rhea Ripley #1 with extra Rosemary?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Rhea :bjpenn

Rosemary :lauren

Not currently drooling about the Peyton pics :bunk*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :lauren for Rosemary!??!!??!

- Mordy, you're banished from this thread!

- And on this day, Phantom became a hero to all.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Black Cobra said:


> * His Crosby comparison was strikingly accurate.
> 
> * Ain't interested in a Shane Thorne #6.
> 
> * How about a Rhea Ripley #1 with extra Rosemary?


I always have time to ride the riptide.

And get a rush of Rosemary. 

Don't like more feminine Rosemary though. Creepy batshit insane Rosemary was much better. 



:beckyhi phantom.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- I like all forms of Rosemary.

- I visit you guys whilst I'm waiting for other things!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Digs Rosemary.

* Banished Mordy, it's for the best.

* From promoted to banished in a span of 24 hours. Only he could pull that one off.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't even know who Rosemary is, I think she worked for Impact and that's about what I know about her :shrug

She doesn't look special, so she gets a :lauren

Reminded me that I don't own an IIconics t-shirt :sadbecky

COBRA

Thinks I can be banished :heston

I am fucking Thanos, I am the one banishing people








*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordy is the little brother that ends up with the hand me downs. You just wanna kick him.

A black cobra.

May be venomous. But seems cool to me. May soon join Bro-Force.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Mordy has an active imagination.

* He thinks he's Thanos.

* When he's actually Bird Brain.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rosemary who? :lauren


Likes the currently listening thread. 


Loves his Japanese women.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Doesn't know Rosemary.

* Likes the keep a word change a word thread.

* Gets annoyed when it gets manipulated for Kairi or Doctor Strange.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That thread and the listening thread are the only threads I'm the highest poster in. :lauren


Lives in America. 


Keeping that username.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Remembers that I'm American.

* One of the only regulars in here besides me who likes Io.

* Doesn't post pictures of Io in the Random Picture thread to prove his undying loyalty.

:lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Heroes of this Thread:

Phantom = Doctor Strange
zrc = Gambit
Cobra = Raven
ef = Nolan Batman
NO = Link
TFW = Punisher
Tyrion = TAS Batman
virus = Spider-Man 
Mordy = Milhouse


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









* Bird Brain has the afro though.

* Won't get a boss Meiko Kaji avy.

:goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Fine. Mordy, you're Bird Brain.

- Give me a few hours. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll accept Gambit.

But only cause I wanna shag him unmercifully. 

If he's the French Hannibal. I once watched a whole shitty film just cause there's a scene with his knob out. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- French Hannibal is pretty hot.

- I have to actually do stuff now. :sadbecky

- :bye

POST CHARLOTTE, IO, VICTORIA, AND WHATEVER YOU LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Is off on another mission.

* Hopefully returns with a Meiko Kaji avy.

* Or else...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Black Cobra shall be the Brode.

Our job to defeat the evil AfroPavo.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*AfroPavo can't be beaten

He will just keep coming back

Kinda like Dormammu*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shut up Meg!

unch

:dance


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- Blondie. :mark

- unch


Anyone here? Do we have any Fulci fans here? If so, do you prefer The Beyond or House by the Cemetery?


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Never seen him/her before.

Likes Asuka

Joined in Jan last year.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Created some bad threads. 


Some were funny though.


Has a wrestler in his username.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Itinerant individual.

- Mostly watches WWE highlights for his wrestling fix.

- :y2j fan.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

His picks for favourite female in a few weeks won't be much different than his ones from February. 

A god amongst... Well... Guys sat on a keyboard typing shit. 

I think Mord was trying to get me on side with a rep of Sexy Shane, Ripper & Gamgam


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Knows Victoria should be in the HOF very soon

I wonder how they like Peyton Royce using the Widows Peak finisher from time to time

Might hope to see that confrontation. I mean, they dragged Beth Phoenix back so why not?*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Peyton using the Widow's Peak is like Cena using the Stunner: It is cool, but seeing such an awesome move being kicked out is a travesty.

I lol at Peyton modelling Tye's t-shirts on her social media, I imagine it is because they are not selling very well.

But their strategy is bad, because if they want to promote it she should wear the t-shirt... and nothing else under it :curry2:book*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Victoria is retiring in November, so the chances of seeing her compete in the E again is pretty much zilch.

They don't hold her in high regard anyway. She was denied backstage access years ago, still salty about her joining TNA and then there's the sextape. Plus she used to have party buses going to event and I don't think the brass liked it. 

I care so little about Skippy that I take.no notice to what moves she uses. I know Victoria mentioned it once. So if she's fine with it then so am I I guess. It was originated by Roderick Strong anyway. None will be as a good as the Vicious Vixens though. In a sea of kicks, bulldogs and DDTs. Moves like the Glam Slam, Widows Peak and The Eclipse will always be fondly remembered.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ugh.

- I was about to write nice things about Iris. Go away, Mordy! :goaway

- Wrestling Forum was not the place to ask my Fulci question. :lauren

zrc:

- Ugh.

- I was writing mean things about Mordy!

- But you can stay. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is mad at getting ninja'd by me

Is not mad at getting ninja'd by zrc

Was asking a question that no one responded, probably because they don't know what he was talking about (I certainly didn't know)*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Skeletons are gone :sadbecky

- But they had a great run roud

- Will see his two favorites in action tomorrow :asuka and :kairi (I know she doesn't have a smiley.)

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja

- Loves cooking

- Hates cleaning up


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Kept 'em longer than any other sig. roud

- And he shall be seeing his favorites tomorrow: :becky and :charlotte.

- Fan of The Walking Dead... but not horror in general?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Didn't shat on my or my faves :monkey

Fan of the Walking Dead

Phantom's Lilly avi was his favorite

PHANTOM

Horrible Ninja :goaway

Should have kept his IIconics sig as long as the skeleton one

At work right now*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Not a fan of the genre as a whole but yes, I do like some things from it 

- TWD is not all horror though. Horror us just one of many things in it.

- His favorite character is the lovely and badass Maggie Rhee

EDIT

Mordy

- Is surprised I didn't shit on him or his favourites

- From now on, I'll only do that if you give me reason to. Sounds good? 

- Likes MEW


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got phantom'd.

- Think I'm done ragging for the day.

- Working, tho... :sadbecky


WHY MUST I BE SO EASILY DISTRACTED?!

ef:

- Ninja.

- The best horror isn't "just" horror.

- His favorite is Rick.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got Phantom'd

- Rick's character evolution is one of the best things about the show. Season 5 Rick is :banderas

- Has got some work to do


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Looks like a Becky mark

Lifetime Premium member

Pretty sure I have seen him posting on RAW/SD threads


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Goldberg fan

- Unless that's their surname

- I think the first thing is more likely


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Would love a Tea Generation X Reunion

Is probably looking forward to SDLive tomorrow

Now knows I am so bored with Charlotte in the title scene. #PushLivMorgan*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Just returned again
Has no usertitle atm
Wants a Liv Morgan title run


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Fan of Google's internet browser

Fan of Game of Thrones I think

Fan of feet if I remember correctly*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is correct about that last point. 


Eww feet. 


I'm glad I have no weird fetishes. :armfold


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:lauren

:lauren:lauren

:lauren:lauren:lauren


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Should know its a normal fetish, not weird! Like there are some real effed up ones out there 

I now know its a Random pic of random girl in sig

☥ Usertitle I thought it was a 9 at first xD


EDIT

Sends cute IIconic reps

Is one of the top posters in the thread. (I haven't looked at the stats so idk who is #1)

RAINMAKER*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know my post was ironic, hence Mordy's reaction. 


Doesn't know my fetish. 


But that doesn't change the fact that I think feet are a little weird, but yes there are weirder fetishes out there.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Like the one you have

I'll take feet over that

Your fetish 
*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:rude


Nothing wrong with trans girls.


Should know it's 1:30am here. Why am I still up. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You love to talk to me :aryep

Or maybe you drank a Monster

Or you are waiting for th GF to call*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*BAY BAY

Is in many people's heads, but will never be inside of mine. For I exist above the skies and the earth itself. Like ol crazy Bray Wyatt 


Is good friends with Nostalgia/ IIConics 2.0?*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Wonder if he knows Japanese
- Konbawa gozaimasu
- Into Anime*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- I still only see him around these threads and not really anywhere else
- Still thinks wrestling sucks, except for Roman <3
- Always has animes in his sig/av that I don't know


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*An old friend

Fellow Dakota Kai fan

Lunatic Kiwi*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Environmentalism.

- Buddhism.

- Feminism.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Just sent me GOAT rep roud

Probably should not wish that his girls get the tag team titles

Those titles are a curse and everyone holding them get jobbed out :sadbecky*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Funny Phantom is the best version of Phantom

- Was busy with work earlier

- :bye

EDIT

Mordy

- Got ninja'd

- Didn't enjoy Raw even though it had three really good matches

- Likes Luke Harper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Are you sure it's the titles?

- Not, y'know, the IIconics?

- :hmm

ef:

- Ninja.

- Phantom is always far out and outta sight.

- REP COMING SOON! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You'll probably will see when Kairi and Asuka win the titles

They won't lose as much as the IIconics, but you will see them getting distraction losses against Mandy and Sonya or something like that

As expected people are shitting on them and blaming them for the treatment of the titles despite not even having the chance to make the titles feel important. If you can check the end of the video, it does feel like they are starting to get sad/frustrated about it
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Well, I was hoping AG would give you a proper set of three... but she left.

- This will have to do:

- unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thank you, kick me when I am down :sadbecky

I am in full Trigon mode :mj2

I am gonna cry myself to sleep, good night*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Avengers fan

- Regular in the Games section

- Will miss Kairi Sane in NXT


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shoot me. 

If I see another render I gotta do before the myc then I'll scream. :lmao

:beckyhi


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Wants to be shot apparently

Plays WWE 2K


Knows the games really need to be better
*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has been part of the forum for almost 14 years :wow

I still was in high school 14 years ago :lol

Wants to see Liv Morgan getting a push... me too :book*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Is upset with the "women's tag team title curse"

Knows the IIConics need to win more matches (E&C were a similar comedy duo and I don't recall them losing this much as champions)

Although E&C did throw the exact same tantrums thrashing about on the mat after matches so maybe they did.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Iris Amicitia said:


> *
> Is good friends with Nostalgia/ IIConics 2.0?*


IIconics 2.0? What? :lmao 

Should know I hate the IIconics. 

Should know Mordy doesn't like that and we ''feud'' from time to time, but we still get on well generally. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is never gonna accept the IIconics in his heart :sadbecky

Found Peyton's recent pics hot

His birthday is in November, the 18th if I remember correctly*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Remembers my birthday. :bjpenn


Thinks all great people are born in November because of Peyton. :lauren


Knows she's only 8 days older than me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I actually think that Peyton is the only great person born in November, and maybe my brother and my uncle

I only remember your birthday because I remember it was a little over a week after Peyton's, wasn't sure if it was the 18th or the 19th :lol

Phantom's is January 26th and zrc's was March 9th I think*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mary Elizabeth Winstead was born in November.

- And Boris Karloff.

- And Winston Churchill.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Ok, I will add MEW to the list

Best day is December 4th

And November 10th :grin2:*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Remembers birthdays

- Believes the Women's Tag Team Championships are cursed or something

- Likes Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- Fan of the non-Mayu Champ-Champ. :becky

- Does not like GoT as an adaptation.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- It is not an adaptation. It is fan fiction.

- :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Most adaptations are fan fiction.

- Enjoys :miz as a face.

- Thinks Bray could get over as a comedy act.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Well, this one is the worst

- Also likes :miz as a face

- Is happy Bray Wyatt returned


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I respectfully disagree.










- Breaking Bad fan.

- Loves Anna and her love of pizza.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Lurks the WWE sections

- But rarely ever posts

- Really loves Mayu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I've always been a spectator. 

- Though I mostly spend my WF time here. 

- REALLY loves Orton.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Keen spectator

- Finds this section more groovy

- *REALLY* loves Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Best damn section on the site!










- Fairly groovy.

- *REALLY* loves Charlotte Flair. :woo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That's not hard when 99% of the forum is dogshit.

And yet I'm here stuck with you infidels.

Because for some reason unknown to myself I've grown fond of you bunch of twatbags.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't understand why he likes us

Especially me :aryep

Is gonna use the koala :lauren*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> That's not hard when 99% of the forum is dogshit.
> 
> And yet I'm here stuck with you infidels.
> 
> Because for some reason unknown to myself I've grown fond of you bunch of twatbags.


I didn't say we had stiff competition.

- TWIST:

- I'M going to use the koala! 

- unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Everyone wants to use the koala with me :lauren

Got back from the phone place, I paid for people to tell me that my phone can't be repaired :fuck

Anyone has an extra phone that can send to Peru? It doesn't even have to be a smartphone, I just want one to make and receive calls/texts*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Come to the States. They give them away here.

- I'm sure you can find a reasonably priced phone somewhere.

- Good luck. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Won't send his phone to Mordy :lauren

- Knows Rosemary is beyond cool

- Looking forward to watching :asuka and :kairi today


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Mordy Went to a bad phone place. 


When my laptop was broken they checked it for free. If they can't fix something no cost is charged. 


Speaks the truth about The IIconics. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Supports the truth and spoke some truth himself :anna 

- Knows Mordy got conned

- Fellow Jerichoholic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- IIconics hater.

- Absolution lover.

- Thinks Io is pretty cute.

ef:

- Ninja.

- Knows that the Mordy situation sounds shady.

- Knows I'm looking forward to seeing :asuka and :kairi.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got Phantom'd

- Admires Charlynch even though he'll never admit it

- Can perform magic tricks in his sleep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm not bad with a deck of cards.

- Mostly did mentalism and stage/parlour illusions.

- Now I mostly just do a French Drop when I'm asked about magic. 

And I occasionally hammer a nail into my nose. Not a trick.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

But yet he can't play Yugioh. 


Should know Nostalgia is bored as hell. 


So I will insert a Mordy-approved girl to this message.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :anna

- I wanna be Eva Green when I grow up:











- GTA fan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hasn't grown up.


Will be transitioning soon. :lauren


Won't pass well at all.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Who wants to grow up?

Phantom will have a metamorphosis.

Into an eternal beauty.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom:

-









- "Despite my ghoulish reputation, I really have the heart of a small boy: I keep it in a jar on my desk."

zrc:

- Already there.

- Knows that growing up is a highly overrated phenomenon.

- Should know that I have a ridiculous amount of toys. 

I was able to feign adulthood long enough to live comfortably as a child.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dust collectors. 

Creator of the thread. 

Third thing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Loves us oddities

Doesn't know why

Gambit fan*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn't comment on the angel I posted. :lauren 


Probably likes that the IIconics are getting talked about a lot on the forum even though he doesn't agree with their booking. 


Misses his phone.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Didn't post this angel.

*









* Calls me a Phantom clone.

:lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Can't wait for SmackDown to see his two favorites in action once again

- Has better taste than Phantom in wrestlers

- Favorite section of WF is Fantasy and Games


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Beloved Phantom clone.

- I have to write/talk about the Hulk and Lucio Fulci for work. My life can be pretty groovy.

- I'm off to do Hulk stuff. Post groovy things!

ef:

- Ninja.

- Complete jive. Yeti and Papa Shango forever! 

- :bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got Phantom'd

- Is about to do Hulk stuff

- :bye


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wrote stuff. 

Second thing.

Third thing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Lazy

Tired

unch*


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Has unhealthy obsession with Peyton

Looks like a NJPW mark from siggy

Must be Australian


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is absolutely right about the first thing

- Is also right about the second thing

- Is wrong about the third thing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-










-











-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Eva Green? :bjpenn

- Random Phantom

- Nolan Batman is not his favorite Batman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I like Eva Green.

- Adam West is not his favorite Batman.

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Who cares. 

I'll take no Batman.

Flair will spit Kairi out for breakfast.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

-









- :bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Using the same gif he used with me with zrc roud

Unoriginal








*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:beckyhi

I shouldn't be awake 

Total loser.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- unch

-









zrc:

- SLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPP.

-









- Sweet dreams, you gorgeous bastard. :anna :bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Kairi is about to squash Skippy :mark :mark

- :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :mark

- :mark

- :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

At this point who hasn't squashed Skippy.

:lmao

Hardly an achievement.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- But it's always worth a laugh.

- A cheap laugh.

- Like a whoopee cushion.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am just sad :mj2

And depressed :sadbecky

When will the nightmare end? :Vince2*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









- Not glad Kairi won her one on one debut match

- Claims to be a Kairi fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-










- But Kairi... :sadbecky

- Be happy for President Sane!

ef:

- Ninja.

- Is happy for President Sane. :anna

- I'm about to bow out. Let me know if anything else happens. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't mind Kairi beating Peyton

But don't make it a fucking squash

Especially after 3 losses in a row*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not like Peyton can put on an even half decent effort in 10 minutes.

So a squash is for the best.

Billie even worse.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Actually she can because she has done it

She has only had one on the main roster, against Charlotte in may last year and it actually was pretty decent

That was before they were booked like jokes and lost all credibility, now they just get 5 minutes or less matches*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Jumpin' Jiminy Christmas! The subject's about to change! :mark

- Y'all gonna see Endgame?

- :hmm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope.



Mordecay said:


> *Actually she can because she has done it
> 
> She has only had one on the main roster, against Charlotte in may last year and it actually was pretty decent
> 
> That was before they were booked like jokes and lost all credibility, now they just get 5 minutes or less matches*


That match was horrific.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup. I know how you feel about those movies.

- What about Brightburn?

- :hmm

Totally had that idea. Somebody stole it from me! :fact


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm only seeing Dark PhoeniX at the cinema. 

And that'll be my lot this year. 


I have no interest in spending money having my viewing pleasure ruined. I prefer to watch alone at home.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Peyton/Charlotte match got "This is awesome" chants

It didn't deserved it, but it was a decent match :shrug

I am watching Endgame on Sunday*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wants Kairi to look weak by having a competitive match against a jobber

- Is watching Endgame on Sunday

- Have fun :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *Peyton/Charlotte match got "This is awesome" chants
> 
> It didn't deserved it, but it was a decent match :shrug
> 
> I am watching Endgame on Sunday*


Ricochet farts and it gets a "this is awesome" chant.





emerald-fire said:


> - Wants Kairi to look weak by having a competitive match against a jobber
> 
> - Is watching Endgame on Sunday
> 
> - Have fun :anna


Yeah didn't work for Asuka, when they made Emma look on her level.

So it doesn't work with Aussies with half Emma's talent. 

Pavo should feel honoured they're even still there. They already have their replacements in NXT:UK, with far more fanfare.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Samesies.

- Scare me away. I shouldn't be here.

- Or post superheroes I like. Or both.

zrc:

- Ninja.

- Will be seeing Dark PhoeniX in the cinema.

- Will accept no false Scars.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Put Kairi against Mandy or Sonya, they are jobbers as well

Do not sacrifice the IIconics while they are the tag champions

Not only you are hurting them, you are burying the titles*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not like the belts were meant to mean anything anyway.

But some how Skippy and the wombat made them even worse.

Well done. Job them into oblivion its what they deserve. 

That's enough trash koala speak. They're not worth any more of my time


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ugh. My post was a mess.

- Enjoy Endgame.

- Reality is an illusion! Gravity is a lie! Buy gold! Bye!

zrc:

- No more unch talk for him.

- He's done with that jive.

- :bye


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Must think it's hard to keep thinking of things about the posters.

- FRANKENSTEIN!!!

- I'm out for now.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is on the forums stalking

- Should become a regular :anna

- Joined quite recently


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This is basically near-haiku chat. Since it's just us, we mostly goof around. 

- Is right.

- Ma-Trish should become a regular.

- We need a new cast member.

Okay, I am REALLY OUT this time.

Post groovy superheroes.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am too tired and depressed to put up with this shit tonight

We'll always have that Mania moment

And we'll always be IICONIC!!!!!

O

<I>

/\*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's why I'm trying to move the conversation away from the IIconics, son.

- They're annoyed by them, and you're going to make yourself sad.

- We'll talk about them tomorrow.

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH. OUT.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Yeah, let's talk about them tomorrow

- Or not :anna

- :asuka :kairi


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Should know we must stay IIconic, even through the losses. 

- Will always be happy they won at Wrestlemania (It was a happy, happy, moment)

- Will find out I just followed you in a sec.

Edit: That's for Mordy.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Another new person to me

A certified Stalker like Diamonnd Dallas Page

Has a profile page background *


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Okay. I'm weak! Another 20 mins for me!

I really don't want to write work junk. :fact

- *Bold.*

- Eva fan.

- Digs that Final Fantasy.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Was once The Skeleton Warrior, LA PARKA (Nevermind, that guy is a dick irl)

Horror fan

Likes Clowns alot appaerently, as the emote is still in the sig*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Though I do love clowns and have worked with them, that emoji is to show support for :asuka.

- Will hopefully make it to Japan one day.

- Has been here since 2005. :monkey


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Said he has to leave but is still here

-









- I'm kidding. It's fun to have The Phantom around. :dance


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No, you're right: I'm weak. 

- Knows I should be doing stuff.

- Here's Wasp instead:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I should have known lol. I love when she posts that emoji and trolls people on Twitter. I miss KANA

I for sure will!  

Started this version of the thread. The patriarch! *


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't have a sig

- Should get one :anna

- Unless they don't want to have one which is cool


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*My sig don't show?

Lol it shows for me

What happened? XD*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Has a stealth sig.

* I can't see it.

* I'll go meditate for a few hours and try to elevate my consciousness and try again later.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Iris

- It's blank

- Likes Io Shirai :anna

- Enjoys watching NJPW

EDIT 

BC

- Ninja'd me 









- Used to have a rotating sig 

- Probably doesn't watch football


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I guess my Lisa gif needs resized or something

Idk how to do these types of things right. Waaah*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I don't see their sig. :sadbecky

- Will fix it! :mark

- Please enjoy Hikaru Shida singing in English:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120016967493013505


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Hello again

-My dear nemesis of the cosmos.

-Must be pleased Kairi squashed Peyton on SD.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- I did.










- :bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Thank aige for :kairi and :asuka

- Sent me a nice rep :anna

- Sasha Banks, Babyface Supreme and Babyface Supreme 2.0


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Respects the Woo

-Will be rooting for Charlotte at MITB.

-Will make my nemesis angry by doing so?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Been here a year.

Has a nemesis.

And it isn't me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- It's me. 

- Sleep is beneath me.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

- _Les Yeux sans visage_

- Loves Freaks

- Loves Clea


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Been on here for 7 years.

Had a bunch of different names in that time.

Heading to 20k posts.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know it's a sunny 18°C day here today. 


I'm wearing my new sandals and they feel good. 


Though it looks a little awkward because I have brown legs but really pale feet. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*His legs don't match his body

Apparently is 21°C here and cloudy, I love it

I am still sad :sadbecky*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Due to wearing shorts a lot but rarely wearing sandals. 


At least your girls are actually wrestling and not just stuck in backstage segments with Paige. :lauren


I want a Absolution reunion. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*My girls get squashed in 1 minute matches, I hardly call that "wrestle"

If Absolution reunites with Paige they won't have to talk, which is good

The bad thing is that they are gonna have to wrestle :lauren*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Just found that Peyton can pee faster than most believe.

-Would love to have been that interviewer.

-Has not invaded my mind despite his residence.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Which means that you still are not a regular :jericho2

Looking forward to Seth/AJ

Probably wanted different opponents for Becky that the ones she got for MITB*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks people on WF think about him. 


Wants guys to think about him. :lauren


May be in the closet.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nah he ain't in the closet.

He's currently got his fist up Aslan. 

Something something ****** bullcrap.

Can't be bothered today.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't want to, they just do :shrug

If I was on the closet I would have seen you there and I still haven't :jericho2

I am a bit too obsessed with a woman right now

ZRC

Can't be bothered today

Not sure why he is here

SOmething, something, The IIconics are jobbers, worthless, etc bullcrap
*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A fact isn't bullcrap, and you know it.

I'm here because I lurk like Nosferatu.

Got scammed over a phone, his tablet got robbed. Hopefully something else is next so we can all get some peace.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is a vampire 
Is creepy 
Possible stalker


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Recently posted in the Titans thread

Celeb thread regular

Complains about his job every now and then*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- My job is appallingly cushy. Complaining about it would make me a jackass of the first order.

- :beckyhi

- IIconic. Always IIconic.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- :kairi 

- :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- :charlotte

- :bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckylol

- I knew that's exactly what you would post

- Let's start a campaign to make :charlotte and :kairi a reality


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wasn't trying to surprise you. That requires effort.

- :anna

- #CharlotteandKairismiliesforall

To be continued later.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has a cushy job
Doesn't want to be an asshole about it
Like the :beckyhi gif


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Everyone likes the :beckyhi GIF. Except Mordy.

- Probably owns a lot of Star Wars merch

- Finds the current WWE product bad


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ridiculously active here. 

(Pot, kettle.) 

- Knows that everyone loves :beckyhi... because Mordy doesn't count. :sip

- :io


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*eyton

Wrong Peyton :goaway

There we go







*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:beckyhi

unch

:goaway


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi
Punch
and Go away


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- podwpokjfelkpjfe[pkfe[pokfpokerpioffwopjnswnfjneiwfijokorepokf[krewlerkwmfrmokfrewrwrf

- PEYTONdefke[frekff[fe[f:stop

- op[[[[[[[[[wddddejifijwpdwdepuwfiduhieifuireiofioreoifdwjoied

virus:

- :beckyhi

- Digs OG Tomb of Dracula?

- Deadpool fan.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey Phantom.

Isn't a complete retard.

For this you rule.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's the nicest thing anyone has ever said about me.

- I want that chiseled on my headstone.

- Daffney. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*









You will never need a headstone

You will live forever :aryep*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

What about Daffney?
Sucks what happened
Dixie Carter can fuck herself

Mordecay:
Changed Avatar
It Peyton
No one is shocked


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Master of Kung Fu?

- Werewolf by Night? 

- Read either of those?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No
I generally don't read lesser know Marvel titles
And I'm generally a DC person (as hard as that is right now)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got ya.

- How about the latest Mister Miracle series?

- Good stuff.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cool
It just with how DC is being ran right now and with all the stupid shit storylines (Fuck Heroes in Crisis), modern DC just hurts
Kind of like modern WWE


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah. It's honestly hard for me to get into most of the modern stuff.

- I don't wanna be "Old Man Yells at Cloud," but most mainstream comics being published today just don't do it for me.

Doctor Strange is basically a jobber now. :lauren

- But there's still some good out there. You just have to find it.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Zenescope, Valiant and IDW aren't bad
Granted IDW reboot Transformers, but nature of the business, sadly
I'll miss Autobot Megatron


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Jobber Strange?

- Coined the term Cleange which was inspired by Charlynch

- It doesn't sound as cool though :fact

EDIT

Virus

- Ninja'd me

- Is in deep discussion with Phantom about things I have no clue about

- Likes Nolan Batman?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nolan's Batman films changed the game. Very important movies...

- But I prefer Burton and West.

- I like the fantastical, campy side of Batman.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Daffney quote of the day "you.know when you go to sleep and you count those sheep. Well they never get over that fence in my mind!"

I just hired Elvira in TEW as a special manager for The Devils Rejects of Sage Beckett, Katie Lea, Rosemary, MsChif & Havok. 

Mayu still isn't over


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

unch

:bye


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Talk about lazy. :bunk 


Probably still stressed about his phone. 


Didn't type in green.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Types in white 
Girl in his sig has :nice feet 
Bella Hadid fan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Firefox worst enemy.

-Has feet fetish

-Rarely ever posts in here.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I clicked on Chrome's profile just now and of course there was a massive feet picture on his visitor wall. :bunk 


Likes that AJ and Alexa. 


Is a Premium member.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Doesn't like the feet.

* Does like the Io :mark

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hana Kimura fan.

- Kagetsu fan.

- May enjoy Joshi.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









* Knows I just found a new favorite thread.

* May or may not be a fan of monsters.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

-









-









-









EDIT 

BC

- Sent me a lovely rep :anna

- Hana Kimura fan

- Like all good men, finds happiness in the IIconics' misery


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*They still are champions

They still are hilarious

They still have a Mania win, something most women don't have*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Unfortunately, they are. But it's going to end soon. aige :asuka :kairi

- For you. Not for me.

- Enjoy it.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Knows we need a :kairi and MORE ASUKA SMILIES!

* His girl Becky has 437 smilies and Asuka has 1!!

* I demand balance!!!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- At least Asuka has one

- Charlotte and Kairi don't have any

- Will join the campaign Phantom and I started to get smilies for Charlotte and Kairi?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*More smilies






































IICONIC!!!

O

<I>

/\*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posted some horrible smileys. 


Must have created them. :lauren 


Loves the Royce.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Blame CJ GOAT, he actually made those for me

I miss CJ GOAT :sadbecky

He didn't even created the SD thread for yesterday's show, which was weird, I hope he is fine*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia

- Is probably unable to decide which one of those smilies is the worst

- All of them being equally terrible is the right answer

- Fellow Sonya fan :cool2

EDIT

Mordy

- Bashes Sonya because he knows she's a better wrestler than his favourite

- In fact, bashes everyone who's better

- Will never get rid of the green font


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I forgot CJ likes The IIconics. :lauren

Enjoys burying Mordy.

Fellow Becky fan. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Him not shitting on the IIconics lasted about a day

Kinda like me when I say I won't talk about Peyton :lol

People never truly change

NOSTALGIA

That's why he is CJ GOAT :aryep

He does like Becky and Sonya, so he is not perfect

Nothing is perfect, except for...
*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Nostalgia can change. :shrug


Thinks Becky has the worst fans. 


Still all over her threads. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*It is fun to tease Becky fans :shrug

Nostalgia can't change

If he could he wouldn't post about the DJ social media status*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









* Wants to infect the smiley database with his virus.

* Not on my watch!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> *Him not shitting on the IIconics lasted about a day
> 
> Kinda like me when I say I won't talk about Peyton :lol
> 
> ...


Mordy

- Should remember I said I won't shit on your favorites unless you give me reason to. 

- If you get rid of your OPD and stop being an SPO all the time in this thread, I won't have any reason to talk about them.

- Sucks up to the mods

EDIT

BC

- Ninja'd me

- But it's okay :becky2

- Knows the smilies database needs updating and in case Mordy gets his hands on it, knows it needs deleting.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*People are starting to chant "IICONIC" when they do their pose

Virus is spreading

They were the most over of the three tag teams last night

EMERALD

Nah, you still would make fun of them when they lose, even if I don't post anything about it

Which is all the time

I am not telling you to stop, just that I find funny that you think you can

*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- People do all kinds of stuff

- They even played along with Enzo and Cass's stuff

- Doesn't mean they were good talents


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*With all their faults Cass and especially Enzo were charismatic as hell

And Enzo was one of the best on the mic in the last few years in WWE

You don't get to be as over as they were if they weren't charismatic*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Being a great talent has little to do with charisma. Picking up a microphone isn't their bread and butter. 

In the squared circle they were both dogshit. 

Even DBry couldn't get a good match out of Cass.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Knows Enzo and Cass are wankers

And god hates a wanker

I hate wankers too. Do you?*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I do :anna

- Now, has a visible sig

- And a new avatar


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Knows Becky and Charlotte guarantee a great match even if we are sick of them feuding

Meanwhile we have to hope Lacey doesn't be an idiot and injure Becky

May or may not want Dana Brooke to win MITB like me
*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dana Brooke? :bryanlol 


Well I guess everyone needs a fan. 


Has had a bunch of previous usernames.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*The fans wanted Dana more than anyone to win the battle royal at Mania and they popped for her when she had a backstage interview the next night. They could take advantage of this but instead ignore the fans as always.

So, no I'm not the only supporter of her  

Shaddup Daniel Bryan!
*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It's okay. WWE are not doing anything with my favourite girl either. :shrug


Interested in Japan. 


Joined the forum during a good year for WWE.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*People always seem to forget that the only 2 good Becky/Charlotte matches were no DQ.

The rest were just ok, even meh, and the last one was trash.

Reading at some of the comments in the latest Peyton IG post fpalm. They really don't think a little bit before posting :lol

*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I only watched the no DQ ones. 


Knows I won't be checking that Instagram post. 


Probably leaves her cringey comments. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I actually don't comment much on Instagram, I do reply her tweets with gifs though, I am not good with words, especially in english and since you can't reply with gifs/pics on IG I don't comment

People thought she was pregned because of her latest post :lmao

Sure, because WWE would let her take insane elbows while she is carrying a child :lmao

*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Social Media User

Has Twitter and IG accounts

Stalks Peyton Royce on IG
*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know 'stalking' is a mild word to describe Mordy's activities

- Supports Dana Brooke

- Joined in September


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-









ef:

- Ninja.

- All about that Nolan Batman.

- Listens to Megadeth. :becky


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*All I think of when I hear Megadeth is babies on a clothesline from the one album cover lmao

Probably loves October

Dances the Monster Mash
*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- It's the cover of Youthanasia










- It's a really cool album

- Wants to go to Japan in the future


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Posted my third favorite Megadeth album.

* Wants Charlotte smilies.

* I nominate this one


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- One of those three is great.

- It's been a Hana Kimura sorta day for them.

- Keeper of the House of Metal, located next to the House of Secrets and House of Mystery.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*MORE SMILIES!!!!
























You have to add them Wrestling forum*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Why with that?

- :stop

- I'll be your best friend if you make me a Mayu smiley...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*May have seen the Frankenstein Twix commercial from back in the day






Has probably seen all the films

Maybe even that funny one, Young Frankenstein with Gene Wilder*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Fan of BlackPink

Fan of Asian culture in general

Thinks I am obsessed with Peyton... not entirely wrong*



Phantom Stranger said:


> I'll be your best friend if you make me a Mayu smiley...


*What about 4?*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*IIConics fan here. 

One of my good buddies that I like to talk to. 

Also sporting the green which is a win. :benson *_


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Likes the little weirdo Ronnie..

Likes AJ Lee, one of the GOAT and Becky, one of the GOAT

I used to fancy the red text myself as well as red borders over sigs and avatars. Good times
*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*IIconics fan :yay

Still a Paige fan :bjpenn

Becky and Sonya fan :hmm

IRIS

AJ Lee fan

Thinks Becky is one of the GOATS :beckywhat

I thought you were cool :grin2:*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Knows it is true and I am cool like Carlito Caribbean Cool 

Might be a fan of my boy Minoru Suzuki and my boys TAKA and Taichi MOTHER FUCKA

Should know this theme is life*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Far out and outta sight.

- Digs all aspects of Japanese culture.

- Knows Shonen Knife?






One of my favorite bands. :becky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I know Shonen Knife

- Thanks to you

- Never heard their stuff though. Just aware of their existence.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Shonen Knife is cool.

* Random fact: They were also one of Kurt Cobain's favorite bands.

* Here's a not Peyton pic :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Here's a Peyton pic










And another one


























*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :stop

- unch

- unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:bye


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









*









*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*


















All that matters
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I COME BACK ONLINE TO BE BOMBARDED BY THE GRUESOME TWOSOME?! :bunk

- :no

- I'm about to post Shonen Knife! Prepare your senses!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pavo Fuck off to the Royce appreciation thread. Or log off, whichever is quicker. 

Morning Phantom. 

I wake up to this garbage.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Apparently is my best friend now

As such, he should use an IIconics sig/avi every now and then :grin2:

He may even get more Mayu smilies...

ZRC




























*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- Morning.









- Friend of the world, enemy of Io Shirai.

Mordy:

-









- Shonen Knife > Nickelback

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Shonen what?

Only Shonen I know is the SHonen Jump, the magazine where a lot of popular mangas are published

I am sleepy now, please shit on zrc and make more Peyton smilies, good night :bye*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- 




-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its so great when you put Pavo on ignore.

The shit just disappears 

Ah good times.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Good Times...

- Love that show.

- I CHOOSE TO LEAVE ON THAT NOTE. :bye


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Konbawa, Fantomu Stranga- desu?
- Clown
- Anime fan*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

One of my WF friends. 


Enjoys writing.


Knows I checked his profile because I ran out of things to name about him. :lauren


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Joined in the year that CM Punk was getting his biggest push in WWE

Knows that if Vince was smart he woulda just let Punk beat Lesnar at SummerSlam 2013

Wonders why the heck I am randomly talking about CM Punk. I have no clue, I just miss the guy ok? LEAVE ME ALONE!*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I was a big CM Punk fan. 


His feud with Ziggler at the end of 2011 was why I joined the forum. 


Is a regular in here now. :cool2


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Knows Ziggles is also awesome

Also now knows I am hoping old CJ and SHIV can return to this thread soon (WF in general for CJ)

But in the meantime I am enjoying the cool people I just met here*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Enjoys Anime. 


Fan of Asuka and Samoa Joe. (Y)



Member of a feet group. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Removed the girl from his sig

Complains about other people's weird fetishes :lauren

Bullying precious Trigon :goaway*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah, I think I will be sigless for a little while again. 


BFF's with LethalWeapon. 


I just don't get how someone can find a foot attractive. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't know how some find... what you like, attractive, but that's just me :shrug

Should use an IIconics sig like Lethal Weapon and myself :aryep

Never talks about the GF, maybe it was all a lie :hmmm*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Because we broke up and I didn't want to draw attention to myself by talking about it. :shrug


Only lasted a few weeks so it's not worth discussing. 


Should know we didn't break up for reasons you probably think, we just didn't get on that well together and she was a bit of a bitch so yeah. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Broke up with his GF

Probably because she didn't have a d... ecent personality :lol

Didn't want to draw attentiton to that*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

He thinks he is so funny. :lauren 


Should work on his non-existent relationship situation. 


Knows it really doesn't matter if I have a sig or not when I have sigs disabled.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nah, I don't want to drag anyone to my miserable life, better off alone than making someone else suffer

Won't admitt that the real reason why he no longer has a GF is because she checked his browser history and ran away :lmao

Part of the sigless squad :lauren*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well no because I broke up with her. :shrug


Should know virus was lurking just now but probably didn't post because you are scaring everyone away. :armfold 


Has a miserable life. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*My timeline is getting filled with Endgame spoilers but I must wait until Sunday night

You think you broke up with her but she probably saw your browser history and then she started acting like a bitch so you break up with her and she didn't had to hurt your feelings :jericho2

Thinks I am the one the one scaring people away... I actually don't, this thread is more active when I post Peyton stuff since everyone comes here to shit on me :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- SPOILER: Doctor Strange continues to outclass the other heroes.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Using the smilies I made for him :swanson

Still not using an IIconics sig/avi to thank me :lauren

Spoiling the movie :vincefu*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That was never the deal, chump!

-









-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should slap Mordy please.


Knows Mordy is talking nonsense. 


Should know I'm glad The Phantom came online so I don't have to suffer talking with the Peruvian one all the time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The Monkey's Paw curls a finger...

- ...you have someone else to talk to, but the conversation shall be about Clea.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Posted Clea

- :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ain't trying with me.

- Never does.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- A bit busy at the moment

- Just wanted to say :beckyhi to you

- :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi.

- I get it. That's why I do this.

- :bye


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

- Edith Scob in a mirror

- Monster in a reflection

- Still in the Catacombs.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Lost near the River.

- Visits the City of the Living Dead.

- Nowhere near reality.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Bad Phantom played with my emotions :sadbecky

Is a liar








*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Phantom

-Just turned Heel.

-I saw it coming.

-This means I will go over.

Evil interrupting Mordy

-Interrupted me.

-Made me upset.

-Is Phantom's new lackey it seems.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Heel who fancies himself a face.

- Tragic.

- Naruto fan. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Tries to be a heel from time to time

Is too much of a nice guy to be a convincing heel

This thread's Kairi Sane aka Babyface Supreme :lol *


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is neither a face nor a heel. Just a jobber

- Is a nice guy too but is :rude often

- This thread's Peyton Royce aka charisma vacuum


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks he knows about charisma

Despite having Boreton, AJ and Nepotism among his favorites :lmao

I am the most over jobber here
*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks Orton has no charisma
Is wrong
Thinks he's over


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> *Thinks he knows about charisma
> 
> Despite having Boreton, AJ and Nepotism among his favorites :lmao
> 
> ...


You're the only jobber here.

- DC man.

- Hates modern Marvel a little more than I do.

- Which is odd because they screwed up my favorite hero, not his.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Fellow Deadpool hater

- Spoke the truth about Mordy

- :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Mordy is the Brooklyn Brawler of this thread.

- Phenomenal Viper.

- :bye


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Considering they screwed up Spidey for years, yes they did
And I hate modern DC right now more than I hate Marvel
Marvel at least has started to get its head out of its ass


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Oh, yeah.

- Every hero looks bad right now.

- Wanna publish our own Spidey/Strange comics?

P.S. DC's Eternity Girl and Mister Miracle are pretty good.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I'm pretty sure he already has his own Strange comics ready to be published

- Likes Benedict Cumberbatch

- Avatar looks groovy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Artistic. 

- Cultivated.

- Innovative.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks I am the only jobber on this thread :nah2

Sorry to break it to you, but all the regulars here are jobbers to a certain degree

That's why, for the most part, we get along :aryep*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- 1. Is extremely late with his response. What, did it take you 3 hours to come up with that?

- 2. This is a Wrestling Forum. No one here is a winner. :fact

- 3. Except Phantom. :fact


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Pretentious.

- Obnoxious.

- Loser.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Sometimes

- False

- False


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- What?! I'm never pretentious!

- That was a test and you failed!

- Wanna know my top five favorite operas and how they changed my life forever?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Part of our little Breakfast Club

I was the nerdy guy

Phantom was the weird chick

Not sure who he is

PHANTOM*



Phantom Stranger said:


> - 1. Is extremely late with his response. What, did it take you 3 hours to come up with that?
> 
> - 2. This is a Wrestling Forum. No one here is a winner. :fact
> 
> - 3. Except Phantom. :fact


*I was making lunch, believe or not I do have stuff to do from time to time

Sometimes obnoxious

Weird little fella*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You posted after that original post!

- I didn't even know what you were talking about. I had to check the previous page. Best thing to do is let sleeping corpses lie. 

- Doesn't drop things! unch

Mayu, Clea, Watch Sabrina.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am not sure what he is talking about

Won't be getting more Mayu smilies

unch:bye*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- But I like Mayu smilies...

- I thought we were besties (when it benefits me).... :sadbecky

-


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Knows Mayu is a treasure

She is a member of Sgt Peppers Lonely Hearts Club Band 

More lovley than Rita (Beatles Reference, Lovley Rita from said album)*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Posted 2 cool people in Xia and Peyton and a Tamina.

All cool night mode avatars tho

May remember the greatest promo of all time in which Charlotte said "You're gonna end up LOOKING LIKE ELLSWORTH" only for that genius Tamina to say "Hey Charlotte, if you don't shut up I'm gonna make you LOOK like Ellsworth" Legendary.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posted Evangelion pics for some reason

Think it is my job to ruin threads

Likes to use his friends for his benefit*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Her friends.

- And mostly just you.

- Dance, puppet. Dance.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- OH MY....

-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121579648536711172
- I need, like, 10 of these.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Don't know what's that

Nor do I care

Posting 3 thngs about himself again*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I know you don't.

- It has nothing to do with Peyton.

- Death of the Endless: best non-Strange comic character of all time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I care about non Peyton things, like Game of Thrones, Nickelback, Endgame, etc

Not sure if I shoud eat dinner or not, I had a late lunch and I am a still a bit full, but I could eat

Today has been pretty boring*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Two of those suck and the other one is alright, I suppose.

- Then, eat

- Okay


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Eat, drink, and be merry, for tomorrow we die.

- Boring day for him. :sadbecky

-









ef:

- Ninja.

- Lauren... good!

- :charlotte :rosemary


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got Phantom'd

- Acted in a disappointing way by posting a pic of the jobbers

- :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am gonna post jobbers too :mark:










:bye*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I must leave.

- Here's Death from Sandman:










- My unlimited love to y'all. Peace.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has left

So do I

Good night :bye*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Gone

-Will be back soon

-Probably googling Peyton pics


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has me on ignore

Getting ready for the rankings

Working hard on that*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Knows Whatculture podcast hates IIConics and their fans

Likes looking at photographs with Chad Kroger

Has a rebel heart

*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pays attention to Whatculture podcast. 


Sounds like they speak the truth. 


Third thing.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Likes The Who

What about The HU*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't listen to WhatCulture podcast :shrug

Some of the guys at WhatCulture do like the IIconics though

They are not for everyone and I am ok with that*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Just like certain beautiful women are not for Mordy. 


He is very fussy. 


Should know I'm not much of a podcast person. The only one I listen to is PKA which I've been following since 2010, but even then I don't listen to it every week.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The only podcast I listen is Meltzer's lol. I know, what a mark.

If you take out how biased he is and how shitty some of his opinions are, besides the giant ego he has, he is a very knowledgeable person.

Three more days I have to avoid Endgame spoilers fml*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I have no issue with Meltzer.


Probably finds it funny how butthurt some people on WF get about his opinions.


Didn't explain how his phone broke. :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't how it broke tbh. One moment it was charging and then it stopped charging, I didn't do anything to it, that's what bothers me the most.

I only dislike Meltzer when he shits on the IIconics :lol

Well, and he turns his bias on his favorites (Charlotte, the Bucks, Cody, etc)*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- ENDGAME SPOILER: Clea fustigates Thanos, saves Christmas.

-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121738485340053504
- Listens to the Incredible Melting Man.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Indeed.

- Driving himself batty with those icons.

- About to post the Endgame of ranking threads.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Do they all come out OK on other devices?

I had to cut some of them myself, like Kavita and Viper.


















Hope you're well Phantom )

Clearly Ruby is fucked now the stable has split. She's losing to Dana on Main event. -.-
It was gonna happen though. Liv was always the one who might get somewhere, then Logan has the Viking thing with her husband so will probably go off doing that. Plus I doubt they'd care if they fired Logan with the Raiders.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Liv about to get the TD push too

She just have to go blonde again

Ruby :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- ...

- Did Trigon hack your account?

- No, it's not too early for a Philly cheesesteak.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mordy

-Peyton

-More Peyton

-Even more Peyton

Evil Nemesis

-Interrupted me

-Didn't it on purpose!

-Evil


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom'd.

- Deserved it.

- Loves Wesker.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

How did you type that crap so quickly?

-Jill fan

-Strange fan

-Evil


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Brother!

Love always from the great big Puff zrc. 

Elvira loves you on Sundays.

If was turtled. I care not.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Got ninja'd

Probably won't edit

Probably won't see this since I am in his ignore list*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Pick your Avenger!

- Or don't.

- I'm Wasp! :mark (I don't think of Strange as an Avenger... Defenders for life, son!)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I wish there was a movie or tv series with the real Defenders though, not the bullshit we got from Netflix

I am Thanos, how many times do I have o say it?

You guys always join forces to try to beat me*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I pick no Avengers.

Here's three shit women.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You're Storm.

- Or an adult.

- The Unholy Three.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't have tits and white hair.

If I did I'd strike down Pavo with lightning.

Then again they did call Tamina the island goddess.

If push came to shove and had to choose an Avenger. I choose Beast.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Knows X-Men > Avengers :fact

- Will probably start counting votes soon


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









*









*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Getting visitor messages from The Phantom. 


Doesn't have many profile views. 


Has not got over.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

-









- :beckyhi

NO:

- :goaway

- Cobra is over, chump!

- Checking people's walls. :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- Rankings coming soon! :mark

- aige is not as cool as :daffney.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Daffney who? :beckywhat

Thought Trigon took over my account for a second

Should know that I like Ruby since she had what is probably Peyton's best singles match 2 years ago*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- So, it was a two-star match?

- Ruby's actually pretty cool.

zrc:

- Ninja.

- Posted GOATs! :mark

- Including his avi. :anna


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Daffney!
Waste of talent
Fuck Dixie Carter for that


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Testify, brother!

-









- Fellow Phantom Girl fan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- :mayu

- :kairi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- :lilly

- :maggie


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fuck Dixie for:

Hamada 
Daffney 
Melissa Anderson 
Roxxi 
Trinity


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Phantom Stranger said:


>


*That's Daffney I guess

That entrance... reminds of someone... who could it be? :hmmm

Now I remember, it is similar to this one*










:grin2:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lol flat chested Peyton. 


She looks like a dork. 


Quoted me again. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Flat chest or fake chest she still is gorgeous

Of course she looks like a dork, all NXT jobbers do, especially happy go lucky babyface jobbers

Feels bad about getting quoted, but doesn't mind quoting other people :lauren*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Only from the point of view that I get a new quote notification, hmm, who could that be from, oh it's just Mordy again. :lauren


I remember when Bliss was a NXT jobber. 


Back in those days I paid more attention to NXT.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*YAY MANDY!

GO MANDY!

MANDY 4 LIFE*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes that Mandy











Should agree that she's hotter than Peyton. 


:fact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Mandy is hot, but she feels forced

Like she isn't comfortable with being sexy

Peyton feels more natural in that aspect, which makes her hotter imo*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I was referring to their looks only, not their characters. 


Thinks Peyton's stupid comedy character is ''hot''. 


But hey whatever floats your boat. :lauren


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Knows I actually find Sonya oddly more attractive than Mandy but I am an avid supporter of both ladies and think they are a great team

Knows Fire and Desire is a terrible tag name

Is still Nostalgiac about something.


*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am not just talking about their characters, even in real life... or whatever you call their social media.

Mandy always has what I've seen people calling "a resting bitch face" -or something like that.

That's a turnoff for me*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Anyone else think JoJo and Carmella look quite ugly here.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes
Carmella doesn't even look human
She looks like a weird cartoon


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She needs to stop looking like that in front of a camera. :lmao

Can't even say it was. Picture editing thing either, because that was the sizing of the pic (and most recent).

Edit - Found a different one I can change her to. Dunno what hell dimension the other came from.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Yeah even Carmella has shit on her renders


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1081264742382161921
They go hard on the photoshop in the WWE renders, a lot of women look awful on those

*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That one is almost Dana Sindel in 2k16 levels of bad.

:beckyhi Mord.

Have a pair of tits.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Peyton looks good even with the shitty WWE make and photoshop :banderasroud

I don't like Billie's make up at all, but it helps her to look funnier with it when she does her schtick on backstage segments.

The latest one they did was freaking hilarious, they even broke the interviewer :lmao*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I think the rankings might be quite interesting this time. Plus its the last time I can vote for hungry hippo this year :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Victoria avatar

- Lacey looks cool in her photo

- Likes Beast from X-Men


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Thinks Lacey looks cool in her WWE profile picture.

Is wrong.

Lacey looks like some lame Mike Bay's Pearl Harbor castoff.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Is a normal Asuka fan

-Not a familiar

-Been here 2 months


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hates getting ninja'd

Doesn't understand that is business as usual here

Looking forward to MITB*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Knows that F&G is home to the most skilled of ninjas.

* Cooks a lot but never posts in the 'last thing you've eaten' thread.

* Posts cute Kairi pics sometimes.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I have stolen that picture; it now belongs to me.

-









-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* If I had time I'd turn it in to a smiley.

* :kairithumbsup

* WF has no Kairi smilies either. Soulless place this is.

:sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- But it has Becky... SO MUCH BECKY...

- :becky :beckylol :beckyhi :sadbecky :beckywhat

- We need to campaign! Go post Kairi smilies in the request thread!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I will make Kairi smilies tomorrow :anna

But, in the mean time...































Good night :bye*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* It's hopeless they never add them.

* How admins react whenever they see new posts in that thread.

*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves Asuka
- Knows Japanese
- Watch Carole and Tuesday*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Is back

-On and off

-He's here


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*SOAD fan!

Might also like Daron's band Scars on Broadway*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Liv Morgan is awesome

Might miss the Riott Squad

They should have been women's tag champs.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I respectfully disagree.

-









- I do like the Squad, tho.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Hello, my fellow hiveling

- How are we doing?

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- HIKARU SHIDA IS A DOCTOR STRANGE MARK!??!??!?


-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121392091320344576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121036488844570625
-










Answer: Great.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Kairi and Asuka are the best thing on Smackdown!

Knows that needs to be a Mania match and not Becky vs Charlotte x100000

Knows we need more Japanese girls in the next MYC

DOUBLE NINJA but the same person again so I have to change nothing! Yay*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is correct. :asuka

- Knows I will cherish these images forever:

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Now has a place to post all things Shida :woo

* The Hana thread must have opened the flood gates.

* Maybe the Maki Ito thread is next.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Japanese fetish thread it has become. :lauren


Probably is or will be sleeping now. 


Enjoys the keep a word, change a word thread.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hates fiction.

- Loves Monsters.

- Thinks Sonya is pretty groovy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I like your cosmic wrestler icons.

- I should not be awake.

- Farewell.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Just posting them cause I've ran out of shit to say lol.

So long

Farewell Phanny.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*:hi zrc

Seeing that Nia already had her surgery I ask you this as the only Nia fan I know... do you think she will return?

I saw some stuff on Twitter and I started to think that she might retire after this. She is older than I thought (didn't know she was turning 35 in a month), she already accomplished more than most women and she doesn't seem to be a mark for the business, so I can see her not wanting to risk her body anymore, especially after surgery in both knees.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She'll be back. 

Being 35 doesn't mean fuck all when it comes to the women anymore. 

I expect her to be back in time for the Rumble.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Just posting them cause I've ran out of shit to say lol.


- Oh, I know.

- Not hard to figure out.

- :beckyhi


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Better Carmella?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah.

- But the best is...

-


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-

-

-You get the point.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :stop

- :goaway

- unch

zrc:

- :beckyhi

- :daffney

- :bye


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Put me on Ignore

-Mean

-And this.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :stop

- :stop

- :stop


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lana
3 of her
For some reason


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is a liar

If he had StylesClash on ignore he would not be able to see him post

Likes to use the :stop

VIRUS

A ninja

A bro

Finds blondes hot
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Master detective.

- Where are my Kairi smilies?

- :bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am on my phone, I will make them when I am at home

Leave me some gifs if you can

:bye*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Oh Deonna, so much potential, so little charisma

I do like her entrance theme

I don't know the third woman there*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Karen Q.

Worked the mae young classic last year.

Joined developmental same time as Rachael Evers.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Now I remember. I think she wrestled Xia Li

Honestly I don't care about NXT womens division these days, more so now that Kairi left.

If they start pushing Candice and Dakota (when she returns) I may get interested in it again, but right now is so skippable*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Candice and Dakota aren't gonna stick butts on seats.

Then again its full sail, Gargano only has to fart and he'd get a standing ovation. 

They just have too many people, and when you're only pushing 7-8 people on a 1 hour show, it just doesn't work.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Yeah, too many people for too few spots, but pushing the wrong people doesn't help either

Like Rhea should have been way better as top heel than Bianca and she could still do the UK stuff and Candice is good enough to have been pushed to be more than Johnny's wife

I am sorry, but I have to










Fucking hell, I wasn't ready :sodone
*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Peyton's side boob
Why do women think that thats a good spot for a tattoo these days?
Also its apparently is 84 in Orlando


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I think it looks cute as long as it is not a giant tattoo

Which is my opinion of tattoos in general

Rhea's tattoos, on the other hand... :lauren*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Peyton is currently 7th for accumulated score in the rankings.

Won't include this years until December though.



Spoiler: top 20


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Becky's at #1?!??!?!?! :monkey

- Asuka in the top five... :nice

- Kairi is movin' on up!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Trying to make me behave in the Peyton thread

Becoming a frequent poster there in the process :lol

KAIRI SMILIES INCOMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will miss GOT.

- For the Doctor Strange(?) movie!! :mark

- If Brienne dies, I will come for you, Mordy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I think she will die, but not tomorrow, she will die at King's Landing

Today has been a weird day: My heart rate was a bit up in the morning since I had indigestion and gas makes my heart accelerate a little, then I took a nap and I was back to normal again... but the first thing I saw when I woke up was THAT Peyton post and my heart rate was up again, just for different reasons :lol

KAIRI SMILIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posts in the WoW section

- Likes Olivia Wilde

- Broke his phone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I didn't break it, it broke itself









Seems like he was busy today

Likes The Walking Dead*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Made Kairi smilies.

* But didn't crop out the watermark at the top of that gif.

* Triggering my OCD!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Not satisfied with Mordy's shoddy work

- Doesn't accept anything less than 100% perfection


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









* Not satisfied with the lack of Charlotte smilies on WF but is satisfied with the broad spectrum of Becky ones.

* Would probably want Charlynch ones added.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has OCD

Only accepts perfection

There you go










I am sorry, but that was fucking amazing :homer*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

BC

- Charlynch :banderas
I know it's not going to happen anytime soon but somewhere down the line, when they win the Tag Team Championships, it's going to be glorious.

- It's going to be glorious when Kairi and Asuka win those titles soon too. 

- Will probably miss Awe-ska in the next Mixed Match Challenge now that they're on separate brands

EDIT

Mordy

- The dog does look perfect

- So does the weather

- Dislikes all of my favorites


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I like AJ :shrug

And IDGAF Orton is fun... until he wrestles

The ones in your sig though... :lauren*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Has some great favorites other than Peyton.

* Okada, Ishii, Kairi, Adam Cole

:anna

* MORE KAIRI LESS PEYTON!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- More Kairi is something I don't mind :anna

- Less Peyton is something we all desire

- You wanna know something better than less Peyton? No Peyton! :yay


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*There is always gonna be Peyton as long as I am around :aryep

There is only one other person that has made me feel the way Peyton has just by following his career and that is Roger Federer

I've cried watching Federer lose, and I've cried more when he won matches/tournaments I thought he didn't had a chance of winning*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Federer is worthy

- Royce is not

- If there's always gonna be Peyton, then at least get rid of the green text.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok fine, at least for tonight I will stop using the green

One of the reasons I am such big Peyton fan is because of Paige and some of my Twitter friends lol

Like, Paige was the reason I got back into wrestling, not sure what it was but when she won the title on her main roster debut there was something, can't really explain why, but I feel like she had something and needed to see it, so the next day I started to watch her NXT stuff and I got hooked. Some of my Twitter friends were actually following her longer, since her indie days, and they couldn't been more proud to see her succeed and I wanted to experience that and wanted to be able to say that I followed someone from the beggining, so one day I decided that I was going to look for one of the people on NXT and support him/her. And I started to watch NXT but no one really caught my attention the way Paige had, that until, one day, they revealed the new signees for the class of 2015 and checked and that's when I first saw Peyton... and there was something in her, the same thing I saw in Paige, so that's when I started to follow her and rooting for her and here we are.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Want to see the green text gone

I want to use colors again

Idk which tho

EDIT 

Not using the green

Should not have to explain why someone is their fav

Be proud

*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Yet you turned on Paige :eyeroll

- :bunk

- Knows Federer is one of the G.O.A.T.s

EDIT

Iris

- Ninja'd me

- Asuka fan

- Likes Tekken :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, Peyton so far hasn't done anything stupid like Paige has. And I still like Paige, just nowhere near as I used to, she has fucked up too much

Federer is not one of the GOATs, he is the GOAT, period.

And I am not talking just about tennis, he is the best sportsman I've ever seen and probably will ever see.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Doesn't like Paige anymore

-Worships Roger Federer

-But probably not as much as Peyton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Well, Peyton so far hasn't done anything stupid like Paige has.


Mordy, the paragon of virtue. Being a bit judgmental, aren't we? As if nobody else hasn't done anything stupid before. 

StylesClash90

- Likes Alexa Bliss

- Wants her to feud with Charlotte and Becky

- Looking forward to A Moment of Bliss on Raw next Monday


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

SC90:

* Is Phantom's rival.

* Worships A.J. Styles.

* THE CHURCH OF KAIRI DEMANDS YOU CENTER YOUR SIG!










EF: 

* Pro Ninja

* Knows that no Peyton is the best Peyton!

:yay

* Repped me some Megadeth \m/


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I love his OCD

- Should know my sig wasn't centered for a long time during my early days on this forum

- Joined in the same year as me


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Had an evil un-centered sig at one time but has seen the light and been brought to salvation.

* Somehow convinced Mordy to not use green text.










* Won't be able to convince him to join the No Peyton Movement though.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Patience, my friend. One step at a time.

- Green text will be back tomorrow.

- But today is a small victory on our path to save Mordy.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Should advise me on how to center sigs properly.

-Has common tastes as I do in wrestling.

-Mords new mortal enemy.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Highlight your sig url and click 'align center' at the top next to font sizes.

* If you don't do it the vital ones will leave us!

* Quick, do it now!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

StylesClash90

- On the Edit Signature page, you enclose [*SIGPIC][/*SIGPIC] inside [*CENTER][*/CENTER]

- Do it without the * though

- You're welcome










EDIT 

BC

- Ninja'd me

-









- Likes Bayley?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* I do, I loved Bayley in NXT.

* Her treatment on the main roster has been tragic though.










* Her recent match with Charlotte was really good though and should remind people how great she can be.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Is a cobra
- Likes Bayley
- But only on NXT*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









*









* Good night everyone.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Undertaker

-Undertaker

-Undertaker

Is it centered now?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- It is :anna

- That will make BC happy

-


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Is a great help

-Is a legend with Microsoft Windows...stuff.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is glad AJ decided to stay with WWE

- If I remember right, doesn't watch much cricket or rugby

- Has been giving Phantom nightmares as of late :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- More like wasting my time.

- I have no time for mortals masquerading as gods.

- He is an ant pestering the sun.

Also, I am actually out of things to say about him. We stopped talking like a year ago, dude! Give me new material!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Rocks that Black and White Horror Aeshetic ftw 

Might have a Shudder account since they are a horror fan

Might have seen new Pet Semetary


*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Big "yes" on the last two.

- Should know that my primary job (currently) is related to horror films. :anna

- Regular again. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning.

Knows we just end up having convos in here.

And sometimes not even have three things.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*GREEN TEXT IS BACK!!!!!!

PEYTON IS BACK!!!!! :mark:










So pretty :zayn3

I don't care







*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You don't care, and neither does anybody else.

Fuck your green text.

I'll wait for a midcarder or higher to arrive. :bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Implying there are midcarders here :heston

This is catering, all the jobbers hang out here :lol

Was trying colored fonts... not for him I guess*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Writes in bold and green.

Mega Peyton fan, I presume, like a certain moron.

Well, at least he doesn't post bash in the Asuka thread (or so I hope).


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *Implying there are midcarders here :heston
> 
> This is catering, all the jobbers hang out here :lol
> 
> Was trying colored fonts... not for him I guess*


If this is catering then you're a hobo outside. 
If everyone here is a jobber then you're unclassified.



someone called Hugo is above me.
Don't know them much.
still better than Pavo.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posted a dancing penguin

I don't remember correctly, but I think he once said that Sadam or Osama are better than me, so saying that Hugo is better than me is not that big of a compliment

It s starting to get cold here... better tha sunny, that's for sure, as long as it doesn't rain*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Osama Bin Laden yes.

Heating back up here, after a couple data of a temp dip.

Brought back the green.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks that I am worse than someone who killed thousands of people :lauren

Will never work as hard for the mens rankings as he does for the womens :lol

I feel nervous and I don't know why, like if something bad is gonna happen, it is a weird feeling

*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Doesn't know I'm a Upper Midcarder jobbing to Main Event posters for no good reason.

-Feeling nervous for some reason.

-Just imagine meeting Peyton in person for the first time if he hasn't already.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Damn right I won't. 

Love the women's rankings. 4 years in. xD. 

Reason I'm keeping track of everyone on a spread, is so next year I can do a big 5 years of Rankings thread.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Puts a lot of effort in the rankings 

3rd top poster in the thread

Has a cool background that produces good avatars
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- She's got a ticket to ride...

- ...but she don't care.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Wants new material :hmm

- Will get it :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I was talking about Styles.

- But cool.

- Scarlet Witch is boss. Farewell.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Was talking about my Phenomenal material.

-Turned Heel yesterday.

-Evil


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Incorrect. You are the one who turned heel.

- Utterly nonsensical.

- Stopped being my nemesis about 12 months ago. Let it die, man!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Some of us have always been heel.

:beckyhi

should know Styles is currently trampling all over Seth's score in the men's rankings. I haven't counted all of them so it might get a bit closer.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- True, Heel Supreme.

- Consistent. 

- You, I respect.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Liking the Frankenstein sig.

should know im currently typing this via laptop. Its weird seeing the website in its true form.

You, I respect.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- On the real people's site! :hutz

- Knows that people don't use :hutz enough.

- 5 years of rankings... :monkey


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Should have sigs activated on PC/laptop

So he could see all my glorious sigs

Already counting the mens rankings. I don't even remember for whom did I vote :lol

PHANTOM

Jive ninja ghoul

5 years of rankings

And my jobber is in the top 10 roud*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has a bad memory

- Loves watching tennis

- Plays tennis?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Needs more Daffney 










Pavo your jobber is in the top 10... For now! Still this and next year to include :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mordy's jobber is in the top 10. :hutz

- And so are my jobbers! :mark :asuka :kairi

- And ef's Hulk Hogan. :woo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Don't insult The Woo :stop

- His work is related to things he loves :woo

- Still complains about it sometimes :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*There are people fighting outside my house

Don't care enough to go watch or try to stop the fight

Stupid venezuelans coming to ruin my already fucked up country*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup. I'm living the American Dream.

- Cushy job that I still complain about. :mark

- Some would call me a hero.

Mordy:

- Ninja.

- Living in Mad Max times.

- MEW COMING SOON?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Are you talking about MEW smilies? You are not even using the Kairi smilies :sadbecky

So no MEW

Maybe more Peyton smilies :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I was going to post MEW.

- But you misconstrued my meaning.

- And hurt my feelings.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*His feelings got hurt

I am sorry

Have a couple of Asuka smilies














*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- MEW :mark :mark

- Groovy avatar

- Funny sig


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

* Reps Rick Grimes like a boss.

* Has impeccable taste in food.

* Likes to scar the celestial sky. Why a peaceful entity such as outer space deserves to be scarred remains to be seen.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









- Joined in the same year as me

- Likes Michael Fassbender


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Chaos Emerald

Pokémon Emerald

Emeril*


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Literally the first time I see this poster here, even though they'd been on WF since 2005. 

- 2005 btw? Wow, that's a long time. 

- Is really into Final Fantasy, I guess.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I just saw Endgame and Game of Thrones back to back

Too much epic stuff

I won't be able to sleep now*


----------



## RossJonnes (Apr 29, 2019)

Some please help me pick out the best broker among those mentioned on the site.
https://onlychainsaw.com/best-scroll-saw/


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Liked the main-event of TLC 2018

- Digs Joker

- Loves reading comics. Loves reading novels too?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Still watches the Walking Dead.

* (thing #2)










* Should know that I gave up on the Walking Dead after season 3.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah. Mostly horror.

- Shock.

- I lived on the original Sherlock Holmes stories when I was a kid. Holmes and Strange were my heroes.

Cobra:

- Ninja.

- :lauren

- :asuka


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I gave up on Walking Dead in the first episode. Don't feel like I missed out on anything. 

:beckyhi

Member of BroForce. 

I saw Avengers. Don't see what all the fuss was about really.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- All of you geeks need to recognize the greatness of The Walking Dead

- It is ef's favorite show

- Although, I'll admit not everyone would find it appealing


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well you know I find zombies eye roll worthy, so a TV show that seems to go on forever would never be held in high regard by me. 

But good for you if you like it. 

Will vote in the titty rankings on Wednesday.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Will do :anna

- Counting the men's votes probably wasn't much work for him because the turnout is always less compared to the women's rankings

- Is missing Nia Jax


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am still awake

The headache mixed with the back to back emotions are not helping

Mostly the headache though*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has a headache

- Should sleep

- But can't sleep


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> - Will do :anna
> 
> - Counting the men's votes probably wasn't much work for him because the turnout is always less compared to the women's rankings
> 
> - Is missing Nia Jax


Its why I don't include.scores for the guys. I mean the women get a maximum of 70-80 votes each time. This limped at about 35. 

I said it would happen though haha.

Maybe.my lack of caring for the guys is.showing. or maybe cause.the women's one is pretty.much established as a thing




Mordecay said:


> *I am still awake
> 
> The headache mixed with the back to back emotions are not helping
> 
> Mostly the headache though*


Still awake.

Get well soon Pavo.

Lives in the bog of eternal stench.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I think it's because people are a bit more enthusiastic in their support for their favorite female wrestlers 

- They don't really care about the men's rankings but they want to see their favorite female wrestlers come out on top

- At least, that's what I think is the reason


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thanks

Should know that Skippy is encouraging people to do the IIconics pose and record it, she has been RTing a lot of those videos last couple of days :lauren.

Also a fun fact: She is the first person born in the 90's to win (not retain) a title at Mania. The fun part is that a person who was born in 00's won a title at Mania before someone from the 90's (Nicholas)

EMERALD

I knew he was going to ninja me

It took me forever to write that

My english no muy bueno when I have headaches*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Least I don't need pen and paper this time. Which will be great. 

Wonder if this really will be the last rankings appearance for Sasha. She's been a mainstay in the top 10 for three years.

No Nia after this set either and Ronda unless she appears before Summerslam. No doubt Ivelisse will rocket up too if she ends up signing another E contract.


Poorly Pavo. 

Maybe the mass of hair is crushing his head.

Folks were saying how Dolph has never had a singles match at WM. Neither has Braun and he's about 50 leagues above the Ziggles. :lmao


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- My rankings will be modified from last time due to some call-ups

- Should know they'll be different after SummerSlam too if Sasha and Ronda don't appear before then

- Knows Pavo should cut his afro


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I tend to scatter mine. Ripper, Jax, Tamina, Flair and Cross will always be in my rankings as long as they're eligible. My mind changes on a daily basis tbh. I might throw a bone to those who never get points for honourable mentions every now and then. half a point is better than none at all IMO. 

I appreciate his WFriendship.

Member of BroForce.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Should give Skippy some points :aryep

Never will

What do we say to the AfroPavo talking nonsense?










*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Might agree that Jay White is nowhere near OKADA's league

Knows Okada is not overrated and deserves to be IWGP Hvywight Champ

Might want to see Kota Ibushi be the one to win the world title. He could be both IC and World champ. :agree:


*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Writes in bold text.

Is talking about things I have no clue about. 

May find Ukrainian girls attractive? :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't know NJPW :lauren

Posted a girl I think, with him I am not always sure

Had a girlfriend who dumped him when she checked his browser history :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

You mean a girlfriend I broke up with but you like to make that terrible joke. :lauren


Definitely a girl. 


She has been transitioned for 7 years now. :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Still lying about his "girlfriend"

If she even existed in the first place

If she did he should ask the Phantom for advice on how to keep one for more than a couple of weeks*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is on the other side of the world to me but he thinks he knows better than me what happened. :kobe


My longest relationship was nearly 2 years and at least I've had relationships in the last 10 years, unlike you. :lol The reality is in life sometimes you will have long relationships, other times you will have short ones. 


Should know I've been chatting with the girl above and she likes me. :cool2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Does she listen to Ruslana?

Never trust a Ukrainian who doesn't listen to Ruslana. 

:beckyhi


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll ask her for you. 


:beckyhi 


Has finished with those icons? :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Icons?

IICONIC!!!!!










O

<I>

/\*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> I'll ask her for you.
> 
> 
> :beckyhi
> ...


I've done all 88 for the rankings now so yea. 

Won't do anymore now until some one signs, returns or enters the MYC. 

I wasn't expecting all these women when I started the rankings in 2016. :lmao


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is annoying.


And boring.


Have another pic of her. 














Zrc: 


Ninja'd me.

Answered my question. 

Is not annoying or boring. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got turtled.

Talking to a Ukrainian. 

Doesn't find me boring. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NOSTALGIA

хоче української ковбаси

Finds me boring

Yet he keeps talking to me :hmmm

ZRC

King of the rankings

Thinks I am this thread's annoying little brother

Always wants to unch me*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I'm pretty sure that wasn't meant to be a compliment from zrc

- Ate popcorn at the movie theatre

- Likes NJPW


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Since when does zrc give compliments at all?

WFriend. But not on my friends list. 

Fact of the day: I don't like popcorn.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Popcorn's not my thing.

- Unless we're talking about the movie.

- 100% my thing.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I don't like popcorn either.


Always end up getting bits stuck between my teeth or choking on it. 


Plus those cinema food prices are. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Main theater I go to for new releases sells sushi.

- Terrible sushi.

- But I like that they have it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Knows that food prices in cinemas are a scam

Gets choked up with pop corn :lauren

Maybe if you chew your food properly you wouldn't

PHANTOM

Goes to the movies more than the rest of us combined

Just taught me that there is a movie called Pop Corn

No, I am not gonna watch it*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I've never had sushi before. :shrug 


Was on his phone on WF last time he visited the cinema. 


It annoyed his girlfriend. :lol




Mordy:


Ninja'd me. 

Should know popcorn is a common choking food and rarely it has happened with me. I haven't eaten it in years now though. 

In response to that sentence you wrote me in Ukrainian, hers? Sure.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Has come to the defense of popcorn

- Loves watching tennis

- Third thing

EDIT

Nostalgia

- Ninja'd me

- Never had sushi

- Loves Slovenia


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have McDonalds and a bag of munch when I go to the cinema.

The.bag of munch is because the McDonalds never fills me up. But the cheeseburgers are too yummy. 

Where I go its £6 for a bag of MnM peanut. When I can get the same bag for £2 in Asda.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The days of my youth sneaking snacks into the cinema either in a big jacket or a backpack.


And when movie tickets were much cheaper. 


It's £7.50 for a cinema ticket now at my local.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I had McDonald's the other day.

- I was mostly in it for an Avengers toy.

- I got Ant-Man. :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- No Wasp?

- Likes Rey from Star Wars?

- Movie buff


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wishes he would have gotten the Wasp :sadbecky

Or Strange

Apparently eats happy meals :lauren

EMERALD

Ninja

Was posting late last night

Third thing*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I haven't had McDonalds in 3 years.


It's limiting for me. I either have the veggie burger or the filet-o-fish. Pescatarian life. :side:


Will tell me I need to eat some meat. :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

£12 a ticket here. £15 for 3D.

If you don't want the sausage, I'll gladly down some more :lmao

Take that however you like.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not I. 

- The only reason I'm not a vegetarian is because I'm weak; I love steak.

- They don't make Wasp or Strange. :sadbecky

zrc:

- :beckyhi

- Didn't dig Avengers Take Manhattan.

- Understandable. It's a celebration of the MCU, and you don't like the MCU.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nah, he definitely wants the saussage

Probably the only meat he will eat :lmao

12 euros? Holy fuck, I can buy 3 regular tickets at their highest prize with that here

PHANTOM

Loves steak

I haven't had steak in a while, too expensive :sadbecky

Wants more Strange/Wasp toys*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Should know I'm not a vegetarian either

- But there have been periods in my life where I only had vegetarian food for several weeks

- Nadia van Dyne is his favorite Wasp

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja

- Likes steak too

- Claims to be a good cook :hmm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows UK uses pounds, not euros as it's currency. :bunk 


Is not surprised that Mordy has no clue. 


Knows Mordy needs a girlfriend and give his hand a rest.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Mordy probably only knows about Peru and Australia

- Loves Bella Hadid

- Loves traveling


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *Nah, he definitely wants the saussage
> 
> Probably the only meat he will eat :lmao
> 
> ...


We use pounds sterling not euros in England.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- HIYOOOO!!!!

-









- Used to sneak food into the cinema.

zrc:

- Telling Mordy what's up.

- As he is known to do. unch

- Should know that I have to go. It's been swell. :bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got Phantom'd

- Not by me

- But I'll still laugh. HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

This thread is a round robin affair. 

And always feels like dejavu.

Considering I've taken breaks from the thread I'm still third most posted :lmao


Pounds >>>> whatever third world shit Peru uses. It's gotta be shit cause you've never got any.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Read my post before I edited it :lauren

Peru sucks, I have told you that a lot of times

The only saving grace are their food prices and even those have increased*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The only saving grace is a fictional bear who couldn't get out of the place quick enough. 

Fixed that for you.

Getting headaches.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- What was in your post?

- Did you insult ef? :thelist

- Keeps dissing his country

EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- Owns an Evolution DVD

- Storm is his favorite from X-Men


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I do own an evolution DVD. 

I've watched it quite a few times.

Didn't like the Women's Evolution boxset despite Victoria being in it quite a bit. The glossing over of anything from 06-NXT was a big no no. Despite its crappiness Mickie, Beth and Melina and Michelle had some pretty good matches.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I loved Mickie and Beth growing up. Still do.

- Wasn't really a fan of Melina but she was a very good talent too

- Hates Wolverine with a passion


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Think I need to give Beth some good pointage on Wednesday. She had a good return. 

She was a highlight of the shitfest that was the womens tag scene. 

Isn't it funny. Since February when the belts were created:
Boss N Hug disbanded.
Nia Jax injured.
Riott Squad disbanded.
Beth went back into retirement after a mini return. 

That's half the tag division gone in two months and exactly 0 teams on Raw. And I really have no desire to see Asuka/Kairi, Sonya/Mandy, Naomi/Carmella face the Iiconics on repeat.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

IIconics losing the titles would be great though. 


May have wished they did more with Beth's return. 


Loves that Shane Thorne.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*That's what I said when people complain about the IIconics being champs: It's not like there is much dept in the division and, with the exception of Asuka and Kairi you can argue that the other teams are around the same level.

Believe me, I wanted the IIconics to be build up before winning the titles, especially after their booking this past year.

Beth will be part of the european tour, not sure she didn't stay on tv for longer if she wanted to keep wrestling, IIconics need a team to face on RAW and Beth wanting revenge for stealing the titles from her would be an easy story to tell. Natalya can always take the pin since no one cares if she wins or loses

NOSTALGIA

Still wants the IIconics to lose the titles

Don't worry, I would be surprised if they keep them after MITB

Probably wants the transformer and generic blonde number 45 to win the titles :lauren*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Defending his precious.

-Wants the IIconics to hold the titles forever.

-Has a feud with Emerald.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

At least Asuka and Kairi have been received well and it's something new for the division. 


Now let them squash the IIconics at the next PPV please! 


Wants Alexa to do something other than host a meaningless talk show.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Received well... For now.

In the end it's just two Japanese women stuck together with a drug addled slut as a manager. 

Kairi and Asuka literally have nothing in common character wise, other than being foreign.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I think Asuka and Paige would work better than Paige/Asuka/Kairi

Kairi is the kind of babyface that doesn't need a manager

Not sure how that partnership is gonna work out, especially if they don't let Paige talk that much*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- She will talk. The real feud is Asuka, Kairi and Paige vs Sonya and Mandy.

- Once they move the belts over to that feud, I imagine the promos would be more frequent.

- Right now, they really don't need to talk much. They just need to have a squash match and win the belts.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The real feud is Asuka v Kairi.

Fixed that for you.

Paige is just spinning plates till her contract expires.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*If that's the case Paige is gonna have a field day with Mandy and Sonya

It's gonna be like Cena/Roman levels of burial

More so if Sonya is the one talking

ZRC

That would be the real feud... if WWE cares enough to make it a decent feud

Which I am not sure since they don't care about womens feuds that don't involve the title

I wonder if they will renew Paige's contract once it is up*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Who knows with WWE. 

Thinks Sonya calling herself the transformer is stupid as hell. 

Will be incredibly salty if they take the titles off the IIconics just for an Asuka/Kairi vs Sonya/Mandy feud. :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fangirl bias aside, I think Asuka and Kairi COULD work as a team.

- Their flamboyant attires complement each other. And they're both rather theatrical, even if their overall personalities are different. 

- They both have a sort of over-the-top/superhero flair.

- They could work in the way that pairing Strange with the Hulk or Captain America with Iron Man worked.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably flamboyant himself. 

Is making nerdy references. 

Should know timezone differences suck and everyone I talk to is offline so I'm stuck with you guys.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Wants to make people think he's a girl :lol

- Yeah, I see their team lasting for quite a while

- Likes Braun Strowman

EDIT

Nostalgia

- Likes the team of Asuka and Kairi

- Knows they should squash the jobbers in mere seconds

- Likes :becky2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Or I wanted people to think I'm a man.

- Braun is fun. 

- Digs Paige as the manager of Royal Fortune.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Sometimes is a he

Sometimes is a she

Always geeky and nerdy, but we like him because of that*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Her.

- Or him.

- Or it.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has his own unofficial nickname for the tag team of Asuka and Kairi

- Much like Charlynch but I didn't make it up. I heard it first from CJ.

- Braun was fun


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well you nerds do. 


I like Phantom because he's funny and friendly. 


And not annoying like you.




emerald:

Knows I got double ninja'd

Knows CJ needs to return

Knows Lars won't amount to much


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- True. They really haven't done much with his sideshow strongman routine.

- But I sometimes get a kick out of it.

- I have a figure of Braun as Frankenstein.

Asuka is also in that line as a different famous monster...

NO:

- Ninja.

- "Likes" me.

- I "like" him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I thought you liked Phantom because sometimes is a he and sometimes is a she

Just like the stuff you like :lol

Thinks he is not a nerd despite being in the top 5 biggest posters here :eyeroll

PHANTOM

Has a Braun figurine

And probably a bunch of Asuka's figurines

Not a fan of Lana*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

But I never discuss superheroes, doctor strange and all that trash so. :shrug


I just post here for the comedy.


And I only like she's. Sorry to break your bubble. :armfold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Lana's amusing... sometimes. SOMETIMES.

- I have all official Asuka figures/dolls; I'm bummed that the planned WM35 ultimate figure didn't happen.

- My favorite:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Had a good weekend

- Prepare to see some squash matches today and tomorrow

- Doesn't care much for hair grooming

EDIT

Phantom

- Phantom'd me

- Plays chess?

- Doesn't watch football :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Football fan?

- Likes soccer.

- Your hate... kada


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got Phantom'd

- Sorry about that

- Who am I kidding? HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posted the same thing twice

Is getting old and forgot

Likes the IIconics better than Lana roud

EMERALD

At least they are gonna be on tv

Hopefully they end up on RAW after they lose the titles

That way I won't feel too bad when the SD tour comes here in August and they won't come*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Phantom is old. 

Lana is hotter than Peyton though. :shrug

My excellent taste confirms that.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nah. The wifi here blows.

- But they have some Diet Cokes available, so all is good.

- Chinese or Thai for lunch?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know I occasionally watch American football (handegg)

- It's fun

- But it has no business calling itself football


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes diet coke. :lauren


Should know there are much better options. 


Wants to eat Asian for lunch. Don't get food poisoning.




emerald:

Knows what real football is. 

Not that I care for it. 

Though I heard Norwich did well yesterday.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Believe or not I have never eaten Chinese or Thai food

There is a combination of peruvian food with chinese food that is called "Chifa", I have had that

Since our food is so good we don't have many restaurants offering food from other countries

TOO MANY NINJAS

EMERALD

Watches handegg :lauren

That shit is boring af

Even golf is better

NOSTALGIA

Thinks he only likes She's :heston

Doesn't like asian food

Just ukranian saussages
*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia

- Asian is the best cuisine

- Followed by Italian

- Mexican is great too

EDIT

Mordy

- Probably recorded a video of himself doing that stupid post and sent it to Skippy

- Said he was retweeting others doing it. What's the point of that? :lmao

- Should try Chinese food :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I've eaten Japanese food once, but never Chinese or Thai. 

Not my thing. My friend had to even talk me into going to a Japanese restaurant.

Though I guess anything must be better than Peruvian food.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Lot of great Italian places here.

- If y'all every come here, I might take you to one.

- I'm going with Chinese. Thai's too spicy for me right now.

NO:

- Ninja.

- Seems like you would love Japanese cuisine.

- So many great fish dishes.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*People not eating peruvian food :sadbecky

It is great

I shit on my country a lot, so if I say it is the only good thing we have is because it is*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Right choice :anna

- Chinese is better than Thai for me

- Thai can be good but it's hit or miss

EDIT

Mordy

- I don't think Peruvian food can be found in most places

- Must be good but it's rare

- Watched a movie yesterday


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm just not into the food or the culture so it's hard to get into it. I don't like spicy food or rice etc. 


Or eating a meal with stupid chopsticks. 


I won't complain if I was presented with a Thai girl though.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I choppy choppy your pee pee!

You'll never forget the name of.... Goldust!

Have a nice day!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Peruvian food is pretty good. 

- Lomo saltado... :homer

- Goodbye. Post things I like and be groovy to each other.

zrc:

- Ninja.

- Goldust. :mark

- Love. :bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Bye, Phantom

- See you later. I mean, in a couple of hours.

- Love :bye


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would like an AJ heel turn. 


Likes Bayley for some reason. :lauren


Should know I'm feeling sleepy.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Doesn't like Bayley

-Feels tired

-Should sleep it off


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Edge fan

- Knows Bliss is going to announce herself as one of the participants in MITB

- Nice poster


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Big fan of the Hugger.

* Made me fire some of my faves.

:sadbecky

* But when he isn't doing that he's also a nice poster.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows the Hugger's main roster didn't pan out as hoped since WM 33. Hopefully, that will change on SmackDown.

- Does the same thing to me in that thread :sadbecky

- Knows we should be more protective of our favorites in that thread by not putting them in the firing line


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* The hugger still hasn't recovered from her epic burial from Alexa Bliss.

:sadbecky

* Knows that the Push, Turn, and Fire thread should focus on more important things.

* Like firing the IIconics.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Keeps thinking in the IIconics even when I am not around roud

THE VIRUS IS SPREADING!!!!! :mark:

IICONIC!!!!!










O

<I>

/\*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I seriously wonder how you don't feel embarrassed to be such a big fan of them and their gimmick/antics

- Even as a guilty pleasure, they suck

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I think the same about Becky Lynch fans and her criingey "The Man" gimmick and boring in ring style

Or Charlotte Flair fans with her doing everything her father did but worse and still not being as over as he was

But people like what they like :shrug*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Cobra said:


> * The hugger still hasn't recovered from her epic burial from Alexa Bliss.
> 
> :sadbecky
> 
> ...


I'm on it.

Meet me in that thread.

These are your three things.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Loves the Kairi

KairiMania 36

May or may not be watching RAW
*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Also seems to like Kairi

- Next year's WrestleMania has a pirate theme

- Likes Tekken. Who's your favorite?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Tekken 3 is the GOAT

* Knows that Ruby being left out of the Money in the Bank ladder match again is grade A bullshit.

* KairiMania 36 :woo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Ruby not in the MITB match :sadbecky

Dana Brooke in the MITB match :goaway

Kairi jobbing to the IIconics at Mania 36 :banderas*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* :bullshit

* :bullshit

*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hopefully Kairi and the IIconics are not on the same match at Mania, so I can cheer for both

Kairi burying Becky or Charlotte for a singles title wens3

#GiveRubyAChance*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> Kairi burying Becky or Charlotte for a singles title wens3
> 
> *


- :nah

- Not happening

- Sweet dreams


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I don't have a fav Tekken character per say. I do like using Forrest and Marshall Law, Dragunov, and Ling Xiaoyu, and since 7 came out I like Shaheen, Chloe, and Eliza as well

You are so right, it is bs. Hopefully Liv Morgan is in it still

KairiMania is gonna be a thing!*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* It better be a thing!

* Hoping for a Liv Morgan push. And If I remember right he wants Dana Brooke to win the Money in the Bank.

* Should know that I'm going to Smackdown tomorrow and will be seeing Asuka & Kairi live.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mark my words, nobody from Raw is winning the women's Money in the Bank.

Dana is still an atrocity. 

Womens rankings start tomorrow :mark

oh for fuck sake. Tamina is in the death spot (teaming with Alicia on Main Event)


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* I would hope not, the RAW side of the match is terrible. I still say they need to throw one NXT talent in the match every year.

* Rankings :mark

* Probably knows my predictable top 3 of Asuka, Kairi and Io. The Ripper will probably be top 5 though.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is going to SmackDown tomorrow :mark :mark

- Give a cheer for The Queen and The Viper for me

- Have fun :becky2


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* I will, thank you. 

:JLC3

* I probably won't have any cheers left in me after Asuka & Kairi :mark

* I haven't seen Asuka in person since FastLane last year where she confronted your Queen.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- That segment was :banderas

- The crowd was so into it

- Knows Tekken 3 is awesome. I used to play it on PS2. Jin's punches and Hwoarang's kicks :banderas


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Enjoyed the signing as I did.

-Looking forward to their match at MITB.

-Cool guy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Yeah, it was great to see AJ show some cockiness after a long time

- Will be rooting for Alexa Bliss to win the briefcase for the second year in a row

- Will vote in the rankings


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Seems fine enough.

I think doing Styles/Rollins so early is a huge mistake.

Also you'll probably hate me saying this, but Styles is leagues above Seth in most areas, so him now being on Raw demotes Seth as Raw's sweetheart.


Turtled by the Emerald.
I'm not mad though, he's a bro.
Always votes, like a loyal follower.

Edit- They should've kept MITB at Wrestlemania. Or in June. Seems stupid having it next after WM. The post WM PPV should always be Backlash.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- I agree with him. Rollins is a good wrestler but AJ is on another level. I never got the comparisons.

- Ranking tomorrow :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I get the feeling they might give the mens MITB to Lars. 

Does he deserve it? not really. But then I can's see anyone who will end up being a main event guy coming out of the event. Or pose a threat to the two belts.

Now whomever wins the women's should wait until Becky is pulling double duty at some point (maybe at MITB itself) and cash in after the second match. Ultimate heat!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Lars winning would be the worst thing that could happen out of all the possibilities

- Who's going to be in it from SmackDown? Reigns and Elias are having a match against each other. Bryan is probably not going to be back by MITB. Owens will be in the WWE Championship match.

- I guess it's going to be Orton, Almas, Ali and Sullivan. Am I forgetting someone?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Okay, I'm late to the party, but...

- KAIRIMANIA IS RUNNIN' WILD, BROTHER!!! :mark

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> - Lars winning would be the worst thing that could happen out of all the possibilities
> 
> - Who's going to be in it from SmackDown? Reigns and Elias are having a match against each other. Bryan is probably not going to be back by MITB. Owens will be in the WWE Championship match.
> 
> - I guess it's going to be Orton, Almas, Ali and Sullivan. Am I forgetting someone?


Since when do they give a fuck if its the "worst thing that could happen".

Answer on a very small stamp.

Think you're forgetting Aleister Black is on SD there champ.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- thread regular
- most likely has more points than me
- is whored out on rep


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pops into the threat every now and then. 

Supports Liverpool. 

Likes going to comedy shows.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is making the womens rankings tomorrow :mark:

Knows that Skippy, her friend, the Pirate and Cathy Kelley will be in my top 5. After those it gets really hard for me to complete a top 10

Apparently Peyton pinned Tamina last night :lol. She also said/posted that her leg hurts, she couldn't even tie her shoes, hopefully she is not injured*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Tamina sucks

Her and Nia are here to injure all our favorites

RKO Tamina pls*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

And I'm here for them to just that.

Well Tamina anyway. Seeing as Nia won't be back for ages. 










:lmao


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Misses Nia and Tamina on TV

- Will give points to Flair and Ripley :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Always got time for my Ripper.

Even if she does use archaic terms for homosexuals. :lmao

Either that or she just really likes meat sacks.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Likes the wrong australian woman

Funny how ever since they started to give more spotlight to Rhea people are not talking about Toni that much

Toni was very charismatic in the first MYC, not sure what happened after that but she became bland af*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rhea > Peyton


Thinks Bayley is better than Becky. 


Has some laughable opinions.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*In the ring yes, Bayley is better than Becky. I have seen Bayley have a decent match with fucking Eva Marie.

Becky is way better on the mic though.

I honestly have stopped rating WWE main roster performers based on their match quality but for overall entertainment value since WWE main roster rarely has matches that can be considered good.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I think it's a given fact I support the absolute right Australian woman.

Yours will be retired long before she reaches 35.

And she'd have more accolades. She already does.

I've never given a shit about Toni Storm, so I never spoke about her.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I actually was thinking that the other day. Despite her shitty booking in between Peyton basically has accomplished everything she probably could accomplish in WWE (Title win, Mania win, perform in Australia).

And she is getting married in a couple of months, so I am not sure how that would affect her goals.

Like, she said on an interview when she first joined NXT that she would try to do this for as long as she can, but with Dillinger gone I could see her quitting/retiring to start a family if they split the IIconics or they put her and Billie on separate brands, not even sure if they have goals as singles wrestlers or know they won't be pushed as singles.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Killing the thread with Peyton talk. 


Created a thread about a Smackdown houseshow card.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Sadly, that's probably the card that will come to my country

If that is the card I definitely am not going

Fun fact: If Charlotte comes here (she has been promoted) she will be the only wrestler who has been in all the shows that have happened in my country this decade.
*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably wouldn't be able to afford it anyway. :shrug 


I've never been to a WWE show. 


Even when I was really into it that they never would come anywhere near my part of the country. Nearest was probably Nottingham I think.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hey, I see Nostalgia! He's visible! :monkey

- Peyton talk makes me sleepy.

- Royal Fortune tonight?!?!? :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Reminded me of that.


Nostalgia has become invisible again. :bush


Knows no one cares about Peyton talk other than Pavo.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Even the moon's frightened of him!

- Frightened to death!

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Peyton talk makes him sleepy :goaway

Peyton getting beaten does not

For some reason calls Asuka and Kairi "Royal Fortune" :lauren*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Stop....with....Peyton....talk!
Dislikes Phantom's nicknames
Rates Bayley high


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NEVER

I don't rate Bayley highly, I just think she is better in the ring than Becky

I don't hate Phantom's nicknames, I just don't undestand it*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The piratical Black Bart gave several ships the name "Royal Fortune."

- Asuka is the Empress; Kairi is the Pirate Princess.

- Pirates + Royalty = Royal Fortune. 

I like it. Go away.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Will give Asuka 10 points

- Will give Kairi 9 points

- After that, who knows how the devious mind of the Phantom works?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- SPOILERS:

- Rhea = 8

- Mia = 7


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Spoilers 









- Will at least give The Queen and The Man honorable mentions?

- Should know Kairi will finally be part of my rankings now that she's part of the main roster :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :hmm

-









- Fine. I will include 5 HMs. Pitch 'em below.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- You can only include 3 HMs as per the rules

- My pitch: The Queen, The Man and The Hugger

- Mickie James would be cool too but I expect she'll be part of your Top 10


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Oh. Sorry. I don't pay attention to HMs. Everyone I care about is in the first 5.

- The rest are filler.

- Charlotte, Becky, ?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The IIconics and Ruby should be Phantom's HM

The other don't need his points

The top 6 won't change*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Bayley

- Would love to see Asuka squash Skippy tonight :banderas

- :bye

EDIT

Mordy

- :beckyhi

- Ninja

- :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ruby is going to be on the important people's list.

- Peyton, tho...

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks Peyton is not important :lauren

MORDY's TOP 5 :mark:

Peyton
Billie
Kairi
Cathy
Ruby

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Cathy... :goaway

- :lauren

- Yeah, I know your story!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not my fault that the rest of the female wrestlers are so boring that I have to put an interviewer in the top 5.

I actually am planning to give Asuka some points for the first time because I feel bad for her for the way she was screwed before Mania.

After those I don't know, probably Rhea and then I struggle to complete the 10*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Women's rankings will be up at midnight. 

If I'm still awake. 

I'm always open to suggestions when it comes to the rules. All anyone has to do is pop me a PM.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

-









- AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

zrc:

- :beckyhi

- I'll play by your rules. :anna

- I'm only doing HMs for these goobers. :fact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Just when you thought Sonic couldn't go any lower

Called me a goober

Plays by zrc's rules*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- =

-


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Posting creepy pics

-Has he gone insane?

-Are you trying to scare me?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Probably enjoyed his faves segments on RAW last night. 

* Centered his sig!










* No longer triggers my OCD! Good job!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cares about sigs.


Has OCD. 


Asian fetish.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has weirder fetishes

Doesn't think he is a geek :eyeroll

Has never been in a WWE live event *


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Damn right.


Not as weird as feet though. :lauren


Thinks the location on his profile is funny when it's actually really stupid.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*My location is actually inspired on Becky's Twitter account, when every wresling news site reported every tweet she made

It is funny because it is actually truth, people here think of me even when I am not around, they always want to bury the Iiconics

Thinks that he likes is not as weird as feet :heston*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Eh, it gives us a common enemy to unite against.

-









-


Spoiler: The Magic Space-Glove Movie



Scarlet Witch did things!!! :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Mordy won't like the rep I sent him. 


Will be getting the same rep. 


Wont be opening his rep page in front of his girlfriend now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup, he won't like that.

- I want Scarlet Witch rep... :sadbecky

- I'm too important to look for my own Scarlet Witch pictures.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Lacey Evans is growing on him 

- Likes Melissa McBride


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

PHANTOM:

* Is too cool to look up his own pics.

* VIP

* Very Important Phantom

EF:

* Ninja!

*









*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Who is that?

- I can't...

- Oh, now I remember...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Remember WrestleMania 34?

- I have a GIF to remind you

- :bye


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* WrestleMania 34? Never heard of it.

* TLC > WrestleMania

*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Who holds that belt now? :becky2

- Hates cobras of other colors

- :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted one of the greatest moments in human history. 

- Going to see the GOAT live! :mark :asuka

- And GOAT #2! 










ef:

- Ninja.

- Knows that Becky is kindly keeping :asuka's belt warm for her whilst :asuka seeks the tag belts.

- :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Mania 35>TLC










Mania 35>everything*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- GOAT #1: :woo

- GOAT #2: :becky2

- Also GOATs: :asuka and :kairi

EDIT

Mordy

- Has WOAT #1 in his sig

- WOAT #2 is there as well

- Will forever cherish WM 35


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ugh. I wrote "the the." :lauren

- Thanks for not quoting that.

- I'm so tired.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Is tired tired.

* Happy nobody quoted his post post.

* I'm leaving now but here's a pic of the GOAT GOAT :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Repeating himself himself

- Is leaving now now

- :bye :bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Since we are leaving GOAT pics










:bye*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Joke joke. :lauren

- Have fun at The Asuka and Kairi Variety Hour. :asuka :kairi

-









Mordy:

- :goaway

- The love I bear thee can afford no better term than this: 

- Thou art a pavo.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Imagine if Peyton had a penis. 


That would put Mordy off for life. :lmao


And we would hear no more about her. :bjpenn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*She doesn't though

Unlike the people you like

My little bi curious friend*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Just reminded me of this






A man

A man's man*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Made me watch that video. :lol


I won't deny it. 


But I'm not bi sexual or in the closet. :armfold


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Its no big deal if so

Ill fight anyone who has a problem with it

Might know who The Sphere Hunter is. (I thought she was a girl biologically and found her very attractive and then later found out shes trans and I regret nothing) I feel you*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves all-female Japanese metal bands like Band-Maid
- Loves Cardcaptor Sakura
- Fan of Clamp?*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I love CLAMP. XXXHolic is my fav from them, manga is really good. Cardcaptor and Tsubasa are cool too. Chobits I guess is ok. 

Simon the METAL OTAKU CHIPMUNK

Says bye to wrestling for now seemingly*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Wrestling is so passe, quite frankly. I mean, look at Avengers: Endgame. In only 4 days, it racked more than 1.2 BILLION dollars. Any promotion today DREAMS!!!! in getting that kinda money back.
- XXXholic is his favorite Clamp project
- Otaku with pride*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- CLAMP fan.

- Digs Shigeru Mizuki?

- How about Rumiko Takahashi?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*They are good.

What about Naoki Urasawa?

MONSTER is an amazing series
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Monster is aces.

- Fan of Lupin III?

- Should know that Lupin is my favorite anime/manga franchise.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning.

:beckyhi

I wanna go shopping already, but nothing is open for another 3 hours. :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*It is morning where they are.

Good Morning

Goood Night a ding ding ding ding ding

*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Woke up too early

Posted the womens rankings

Will have fun with that

IRIS

Uses bold text

Still hasn't gotten tired of my Peyton obsession

Wanted to see the IIconics getting squashed tonight :lauren*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Everyone wants to see them get squashed

- Voted

- Voted as expected


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not everyone

Just like not everyone likes the Lynch

Voted for pretty boring people*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Voted for pretty talentless people

- I know not everyone likes Lynch. Never said everyone has to.

- Gave just one point to Paige :lauren


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Wants to see some bitches take RKOs off ladders at MITB

Should also want to see Heel AJ Styles with The Club again

Should even more so want to see Becky Lynch destroy Lacey Evans to death and Asuka and Kairi win the women's tag titles*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Paige hasn't done anything since she was GM

I honestly always have a hard time filling the bottom half of my top ten

Dakota and Renee used to be there, but Renee turned to shit once she joined the commentary team and Dakota is not eligible

IRIS

Ninja

Wants Asuka and Kairi to win the womens tag titles

I would too if the IIconics didn't exist, it is kinda stupid how much better Asuka and Kairi are on the ring than the rest of the teams, they are probably better than all the other teams combined, they are better than Bayley and Sasha ever were despite just teaming for 3 weeks*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- My votes are/were perfect.

- Science is on my side.

- :asuka #1!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Give Peyton the pity vote roud

Probably happy that I gave Asuka some points

Have some Kairi








*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jesus Christ that women's MITB lineup is fucking shocking. :lmao

Only missing Tamina to make it a complete and absolute car crash.

Wonder how many ladders they'll throw on top of Braun in the mens. Typical Big Show in ladder match stuff no doubt.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's almost supernaturally awful, that lineup.

- I wanted Kairi to elbow suckers from the ladder. :sadbecky

(Yeah, her hip... I know. Let me dream, dorks!)

- The IIconics are going to retain, aren't they?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I wish, but they aren't

That womens MITB match lol, Bayley and Ember will have to carry that shit so hard. Mandy and Dana on the match :heston. Can't wait for Alexa to win again without doing shit just like last year

I guess at the end of the day management did liked the IIconics better than the Squad*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MVPs of Magic Space-Glove II: The Legend of Curly's Gold:



Spoiler: Spoilers, Dweebs



1. Scarlet Witch 2. OG MCU Avengers 3. That adorable little sweater Thanos wears


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Made me laugh with that third MVP



Spoiler: Magic Glove II



The credits for the original 6 :Vince2

That moment when everyone arrives for the final battle :banderaswens3:yay


*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not difficult really.

the Iiconics were a long established team.

The Squad was thrown together to serve a purpose (enter the first Womens Rumble). the only surprise is they lasted together as long as they did.

Storm is probably gonna end up In Black Panther 2. I can see X-Men popping up in the other movies before they get their own.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*And Wolverine may appear in the next Hulk movie... if they ever decide to do one.

I really can't see many X-men popping out in other people's movies

Although I can see an X-men appearing in the next Spiderman movie*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

There's plenty of them that can show up in other MCU movies. :lmao

I don't like Hulk, so sure put my most hated X-Man in that shit. Hulk might draw on his own if they did. 

However to most Hugh Jackman is Logan, so it's gonna take a fucking amazing actor to change that.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Magik training with Doctor Strange... :banderas

- They owe her.

- R.I.P. New Mutants.

I WILL NEVER GET OVER THAT!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Yeah, Jackman is irreplaceable I think

Patrick Stewart as Charles was very good as well

I am literally falling asleep as I write this, good night :bye *


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well Stewart once said how he saw an xmen comic and asked "why am I in this?" :lmao

Sleepy Pavo is the best.

We get some peace for a bit. :lmao


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Hasn't voted yet

- Is probably not yet done with counting the men's votes


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









* Asuka & Kairi made his top 10! :woo

*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> - :beckyhi
> 
> - Hasn't voted yet
> 
> - Is probably not yet done with counting the men's votes


I have.



Black Cobra said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao I'm laughing at the fact the women's one already has half the votes the entire men's one had in a couple hours. 

I never vote for the Japanese. They do fine without my points. 

Same goes for Becky. 

I wonder who will fall off a cliff with points this time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's why I generally don't vote for Becky.

- Happy with that HM, ef?

- Was I wrong to knock Kairi down a spot?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Fairly happy :anna

- Beth Phoenix and Mickie James :anna

- Were you wrong to knock Kairi down a spot?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You put them wherever you like.

Can always edit them until the 15th if Kairi's sad face makes you regret it.

Dunno who will get 8 points from me in August.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knocked Flair down a few spots :sadbecky

- Busy period for him on this forum

- Works hard


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah. Realistically I enjoy more women than the 13 we have to choose.

I do like those above her more than her these days though. 

Don't get the hate she gets around here. She earned her spot in the E.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Well, if you're the best, you're bound to get some hate :shrug

- Knows Lynch is already leading

- :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- She has.

- She doesn't deserve the venom and vitriol she receives here.

- Even if WM34 broke my wittle heart. :sadbecky

Still real to me...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Poor Phantom :sadbecky

- It's unfortunate that we must go to war

- I will defeat you with a tear in my eye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You are on the wrong side of history.

- Seriously, look at this literal angel:

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









- Not much of an angel here, is she?

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Please. 

- She looks like a kitten pretending to be a gang member. #acting 

- This is the true Kairi:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Urgh.

Becky and Flair again at MITB?

Couldn't they throw a bone at Bayley or Mickie? Becky is gonna retain regardless.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah. That was a great match 8 months ago.

- Let it die!

- Becky vs. Mickie could've been cool.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

There's history with Mickie too. With the whole Alexa/Becky thing from 2017.

They just don't have a fucking clue anymore, so go into default mode for everything. They've been on autopilot for years and years. 

Surprised you gave Luna so many points. Then again. Not really. :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*[I voted in their thread

I am disappointed in the lack of Alexa Bliss love

Might be hoping Bayley wins MITB
*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm back from the doctors. 


The silly incompetent nurse said I have no sign of an ear infection despite having most of the symptoms. So she gave me no medication for it, but referred me to the hearing loss clinic. Fun times. fpalm



Iris Amicitia said:


> *
> Might know who The Sphere Hunter is. (I thought she was a girl biologically and found her very attractive and then later found out shes trans and I regret nothing) I feel you*


Nope, but I will Google it later. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks he knows more than the doctors :eyeroll

You should move here, one of the good parts of living here is that you don't need prescriptions to buy medicine.

Except if it is sleeping pills, they ask you for a prescription for that :lauren*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shame you aren't going blind, so you could ignore Pavos messages. 

I'll buy you an ear trumpet, and a dick wangling prostitute. 

Thanks for voting.



Mordecay said:


> *Thinks he knows more than the doctors :eyeroll
> 
> You should move here, one of the good parts of living here is that you don't need prescriptions to buy medicine.
> 
> Except if it is sleeping pills, they ask you for a prescription for that :lauren*


Can still buy medicine here. But why pay when you can get free?

Doctors are wrong a lot of the time. 

Yeah thanks for voting I guess.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Registered some 8 years ago.

Has witty catchphrases. or a witty catchphrase.

Has a username that sounds like the name of a rapper.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I lurked for many ember Moon's before signing up.

First time someone said my username sounds like some shit rapper. 

More regular these days.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I mean you can ignore Pavo's posts too

You simply have to put Pavo on the ignore list

A couple more reps and Nostalgia will become the second person on mine*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I know.

You've been on my ignore list four times. 

And as yet, the only person to be removed from it. Because it's bad enough you're a walking thrift shop commercial. And who else would there be to give 10 to Skip?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Exactly. I've done a lot of online research and had to diagnose myself because doctors weren't helping. If I end up deaf in one ear it will be their fault. 


Probably finds it weird that Mordy is suggesting I move to Peru. :lauren


No thanks, I don't want to live in a third world country.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

How you getting on with the Ukrainian?

I used to have a Ukrainian dinner lady at school.

She listened to Ruslana. So I knew I could trust her.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Good. 


She told me something funny earlier. She said she appreciates me because I'm the only guy to message her that hasn't asked for naked pics or sent her a dick pic. :lmao


I told her that I'm a mature person who is interested in getting to know her and care about personality. I said that I find her attractive but I wouldn't be rude about it. I said I'm responsible. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Lying to the poor ukranian girl

Is going deft

I once had an ear infection when I was 12-13, my ear was bleeding and had pus, 4 shots of peniciline and I was good again, but I never truly recovered, can't stand loud noises ever since.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm not lying, that's how I am. :cool2


In time if she gets more comfortable with me and we get closer then it would be more appropriate, but not now. You have to know how to talk with girls properly. If you knew that Mordy maybe you could actually get into a relationship again and not spend a decade single. 


Is trying to scare me with his ear infection story. :armfold


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *Lying to the poor ukranian girl
> 
> Is going deft
> 
> I once had an ear infection when I was 12-13, my ear was bleeding and had pus, 4 shots of peniciline and I was good again, but I never truly recovered, can't stand loud noises ever since.*


Deaf.


Nostalgia said:


> I'm not lying, that's how I am. :cool2
> 
> 
> In time if she gets more comfortable with me and we get closer then it would be more appropriate, but not now. You have to know how to talk with girls properly. If you knew that Mordy maybe you could actually get into a relationship again and not spend a decade single.
> ...


Despite knowing each other in here quite some time. We only have the same insults for each other. :lmao

If they ask I send or they can just use Google. :lmao

I never know how to speak to girls. Mostly because they're total bitches.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Educating dear Mordy.


Maybe one day we can get him fluent in English! 


Fondly remembers one dinner lady.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I wasn't trying to scare you, if you really have an ear infection those are the symptoms you would have :shrug

I remember that one day I was on school and I had to leave because of that, it hurt so bad.

The worst part is that there is nothing you can do to feel better until the medicine works*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Giving me advice. :lauren


Should know it's in school, not on school. 


Well I might not have an infection but from my research I'm 99.9% sure my eustachian tube is blocked up and that is what is causing the hearing loss and discomfort, but because the eustachian tube is behind the eardrum they can't see it when they check my ear. I wish the dumb nurse gave me some advice or medication to unblock it, but she didn't. The techniques I have used from Google so far haven't helped.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sounds like a problem I had. 

I bought a hayfever nasal spray and it cleared it up after a few days.

Maybe you could try that?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Maybe you are getting a cold, sometimes ears feel blocked when you are about to get one

Or maybe you have some water on your ear and doesn't want to come out.

I remember I had water on my ear for a week, it didn't hurt, but it was one of the most annoying feelings ever, I couldn't hear or sleep well during that period

ZRC

Teaching me english

Should know that there was one other poster who usually gave Peyton 10 points, not sure if he will vote this time though

Some of the usual people who voted for her are not on the forum that much anymore, so she may lose some points*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I devoured that poster.

- Okay, Vachon or Kairi for #2?

-


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Devourer of posters.

-A worthy adversary.

-I'm at work but I'll still find time to annoy him.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Being at work is why many of us are here.

- This > work,

- Didn't answer me. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Royce for number 2 :mark:

Royce>Vachon and Sane

Betwwen those two, I suppose Sane*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So many awful opinions! :mark

- The witch's curse has poisoned his mind and now he may only think of Peyton.

- Poor lad. :sadbecky


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

zrc said:


> I lurked for many ember Moon's before signing up.


Ah, I see what you did there. Witty indeed, though that ain't a catchphrase.



zrc said:


> First time someone said my username sounds like some shit rapper.


Well, there's a first time for everything.


Above:

Was supposed to be my friend!!!

Fan of classic cinema.

Fan of Marvel Comics.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- 




- Friend of the world, enemy of Kairi Sane.

- Also digs that Marvel. :lenny


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks I have poisoned

I thought Skippy was a virus, not a venom

Thinks heaven won't have Royce fans :lauren... you are probably right, but it probably will have tons of angels that look like Peyton :mark:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Is Tyrion still around? Not seen a post of his for a bit.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah, our boy's around.

- I saw him in the WWE section and the GOT thread recently. 

- Probably Erron Black-ing.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mk11 was fun.

It actually had a coherent story. Which is sorcery to me. 

Not sure where it's gonna go next though. Then again that'll be a PS5 game, so have no reason to fret for a long time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Worth picking up?

- I have a million games I need to finish, but I'm a sucker for a good fighter.

- Is D'vorah still boss as heck?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You won't like what happens to her, but yes she's badass. 

it has some faults, but its hella fun so far.

and if the lines the datamining earthed up are an indicator of dlc then it'll be better.



Spoiler: potential dlc



sheeva, sindel, nightwolf, fujin, ash Williams, terminator, joker & spawn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- YES TO FOUR OF THOSE!!! :mark

- Okay, I'll probably get it.

- Still need to finish Kingdom Hearts III... :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Procastinates when it comes to videogames

And work

Wants MEW as Wasp, but not as Hope Van Dyne*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Which 4?

I'm happy that my top kombatants would be in if it's correct.

Surprised no Pennywise though.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Well...

-


Spoiler: The Fab Four



Sheeva, Sindel, Joker, and Ash.



- Pennywise would've been cool.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Odd further that you'd think they'd promote a horror character they actually own. Who has a film out later this year. 

Unless that isn't all the dlc, only the ones that could be datamined. 



Spoiler: Fan 4



I'm happy for Ash, Sindel, Sheeva and Nightwolf. I'm sure folks will moan about Rain and Mileena. But then they moaned about Sindel and Jade in X lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Put me on his ignore list again roud

Or he is just ignoring me :lauren

Talking about Mortal Kombat*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The women's rankings now has more votes than the men's one. In less that a day. Whoop whoop!

I think Ruby might be a faller this time. 

We'll see.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not Ruby!!!

- It should be Peyton!!!

-DO YOU HEAR ME, OMNISCIENT GODDESS?!??!? IT SHOULD BE PEYTON!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Don't worry, she probably will fall as well :sadbecky

Ruby needs a creepy superfan like me to remind people that she exists

Or, you know, getting a push, but that ain't gonna happen, more so if they put Dana Brooke on the Womens MITB match over her fpalm*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well Dana did beat Tamina and Ruby the past couple weeks. 

So it makes sense (kind of) that she made it in and they didn't. 

The whole line up is crap though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Does Main Event even counts?

I mean, despite that my girls are gonna be there this week I still don't think that counts

How is the phrase? "If a tree falls in the forest with no ears to hear does it make a sound. It matters not for the tree has fallen."*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes It counts.

If people didn't watch it, It still wouldn't exist. Like Heat, Velocity, Shotgun, Jakked, Superstars before it. 

It's been shown a fair few times that stuff on Main event is canon (when they want it to).


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Named every small time WWE show but Metal, Wrestling Challenge, and Saturday Morning Slam (For the completionists)

Saturday Morning Slam was random af remember that thing? Mick Foley was like GM of it and stuff

Praise be to the mighty jobber shows


*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sphere Hunter is hot yeah.


But I'm not interested in the videos she makes or the cosplaying. 


So I won't be following her. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Looked into the stuff Iris suggested

Thinks he has an ear infection

Should know that since Mania and, with a few exceptions, I have been beyond bored and not just because of WWE but in general*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

So have I. 


But at least your favourites get treated better. 


But no matter how bored he is, it doesn't affect his activity level on WF. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*It is one of the few things that keeps me entertained

Talk non sense with Phantom, rib you, getting bullied by zrc, etc

But, above anything else, annoy the hell out of you with Peyton posts :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I never speak nonsense.

- You have offended me.

- I challenge you to a duel. I demand satisfaction!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wants Lesnar to retire right now

- He needs to put over Drew first

- Then









Replace Gotham with Suplex City


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Bork is going to be at every Saudi show so we have years left to deal with him even if he "Retires" it doesn't stop him from doing a Goldberg or HBK. lol but at least if he only does Saudi we don't have to see him.

Knows Drew and Mandy (Or Dana Brooke) should win MITB matches

Fuck Suplex City*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I love Drew but I want to see him win his first world championship with a clean victory on his own and not via a cash-in

- Mandy Rose? Not this year for me. Bayley or Ember Moon.

- Yeah, fuck Suplex City


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Suplex City should be demolished. 

- Asuka City is a thriving metropolis, tho. :asuka

- Lilly Wasp.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Challenging me to a duel

Thinks he doesn't talk nonsense :lauren

Asuka City is not thriving, it doesn't have any titles...*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Raise your hand if you want me to slaughter Mordy in a duel.

- Should know that New Mutants is my most anticipated film of 2055.

- Post Magik. :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- aige is the Mayor of Asuka City

- Asuka City will soon have two titles

- Should know Phantom's nonsense is better than your SPO

EDIT

Phantom

-









- Is being :rude to Lilly Wasp

- That's not cool


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has admitted that the Phantom talks nonsense

So I am not the only one who thinks that

GO GET HIM PHANTOM!!!!*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Correction. His "nonsense" is better than your SPO, which is actual nonsense.

- Loves Peruvian food

- Watches Raw and SmackDown live every week


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mia Yim... good!

- Peyton... no good!

- Lilly is the best Wasp in the MCU.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Mia who?










Wasp still a jobber*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- unch

- unch

- unch


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Did somebody say duel? :mark

* Looks pretty normal in here by this threads standards, though.

* Let me know when there's bloodshed. Mordy probably bleeds green.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is happy that Asuka and Kairi are in my top 10 :anna

- But didn't include my favorite in his rankings 









-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* I had Becky in my top 5, what more do you want from me!










* The Hugger was in there too!

*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Doesn't want to see #MANDYINTHEBANK

Ember would be cool, but Bayley would be just stupid unless she turns heel

Asuka City will be thriving when her and The Pirate Princess pick up those belts here soon


NINJA

Asuka City Resident

Hugger

Almost a member for 2 years


*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I wanted Peyton there :sadbecky

She wasn't :goaway

He cheered for the IIconics last night

IRIS

Wants Mandy as MITB holder :lauren

Or charisma void Moon

Gave the IIconics Honorable mention points *


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Is wrong.

* I deployed my emergency earplugs and sleep mask when their music hit.

* Put Asuka under non-wrestlers in his top 10.

:goaway


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Iris

- Asuka and Kairi winning the tag team titles with Paige as their manager :banderas

- The IIconics can go back to catering after that

- Knows Tekken is awesome

EDIT

BC

- Also knows Tekken is awesome

- Knows exactly what I want from him :woo









- Wants to see Royal Fortune beat the jobbers in record time :anna


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Expected me to put somebody in my top 10 :woo

* I just can't think of who it possibly could've been :woo :woo

* Maybe It'll come to me by August :woo :woo :woo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New sig

- Obviously, that means new avatar as well #OCD

- Has Lucille in sig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Tekken fan. :mark

- Wasp or Peyton?

- ^Who would win in a fight?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wasp would wipe the floor with Skippy

- And Skippy's friend

- Wasp squashing Skippy and her friend in a handicap match :banderas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Every version of Wasp annihilating the IIconics... :banderas

- Clea resurrecting the IIconics...

- ...so Raven and every X-Man can stomp them... :banderas


My version of Endgame is superior.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should check rep

- Will like it :anna

- :bye


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Raven squashing the IIconics? :banderas

* ...With Heart playing in the background.

* Way better than a Phantom vs. Mordy duel :banderas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should also check rep

- Will like it :anna

- Didn't get the Lucille reference probably. This is Lucille...










...and she is awesome.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* That's a pretty cool bat.

* I prefer the exploding kind though.

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ugh. I typed "X-Men" instead of "X-Man. " :lauren

- Posted a great gif.

- Wants Raven to squash Skippy and Forgettable Fran.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

BC

- Kairi using the exploding bat on the jobbers in the post-match celebrations after winning the belts :banderas

-









-









EDIT

Phantom

- Meet the best version of Bruce Wayne/Batman









- Now, meet the best version of The Wasp









- :bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The best version of the Wasp is the one on Avengers: Earth Mightiest Heroes animated series

Probably the best Marvel animated stuff since 90's X men and Spiderman

Would have a meltdown if Skippy ever beats the overrated Man or Nepotism*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Skippy will never beat either of them

- You know it :fact

- Loves Tye Dillinger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Casting wrestlers as the Defenders:

- Toni Storm as Valkyrie:



















- Aleister Black as Doctor Strange:



















- Asuka as the Hulk:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Peyton is Poison Ivy (and yes, I know she is DC, but I don't care)

Kairi is Squirrel Girl

Charlotte is Captain Marvel: Overrated, overpushed, bland and blonde :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Iris Amicitia said:


> *Named every small time WWE show but Metal, Wrestling Challenge, and Saturday Morning Slam (For the completionists)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Metal was Jakked. They featured the same matches bit changed announcers.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Shot down Shotgun.

- Should know that my back still hurts and Mordy's to blame. :sadbecky

- Should know that I'm watching a dumb, gory movie from the '80s. Good times.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I saw a film called 13 Sins on horror last night, absolute rubbish. 

(I'm aware it's a remake)

:beckyhi


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks it is my fault he is old and fragile :lauren

Thinks Toni would make a decent Valkyrie

Can't be worse that MCU Valkyrie, although Toni has lost that charisma she had in the first MYC :shrug

ZRC

Ignored me again roud

Was calling CJ to vote in his rankings thread, he wasn't succesful

I miss CJ and TFW :sadbecky

*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She's never had an charisma.

Like that thing playing Captain Marvel. 

Toni is typical Indy girl #217


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I took out "by." "By" didn't make sense. I'm dying, give me a break.

(The Shotgun comment, I mean. Jakked/Metal replaced Shotgun, right?)

- I actually sorta like Movie Valkyrie. 

- Clea better be her bestie.

zrc:

- Yeah. Toni's not my favorite.

- I like Valkyrie more than Toni.

- That's fair.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows CJ will post in the rankings when he pops up. There's still Two weeks. :lmao

Clea this. Clea that. 

Wuv you for your wuv for stuff.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Captain Marvel might be the worst MCU film I've seen, and I hated the last 2 Thor movies

I blame Brie

She also had no chemistry whatsoever with the rest of the Avengers*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah, MCU has been striking out with the female characters.

- Do better, Marvel.

- Clea's going to be a bland eye-roller, isn't she?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nah, Clea is not even gonna be on screen

I guess that's better than getting a shitty Clea :shrug

Actually most of the women in the MCU are good (Wasp, the Black Panther women, Scarlett Witch, Black Widow) but there are other who are questionable or unbereable (Captain Marvel, Pepper Potts, Valkyrie, Jane Foster)*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









- Charisma vacuum

- unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nah, I am not a charisma vacuum, my last name isn't Deville, Shirai or Moon. I am a heat magnet lol

Gets offended when someone shits on Lilly's Wasp

She is fine, nothing special though*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I don't really care about Wasp or MCU. 

- I just like Lilly :shrug

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Exactly. And that's the problem with women in the MCU: they're bland.

- Most of them are pallid straight-women with few flaws and no real quirks. Marvel doesn't allow their women to be as interesting as their male counterparts.

- Sure, they are "strong," but they are seldom given the chance to shine as characters. Give them real personalities.

ef:

- Loves Lilly.

- She seems like a cool person.

- Real Lilly is more interesting than Lilly Wasp.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Wants me to answer his evil whims.

-Turned Heel on me for no reason.

-Is gradually succumbing to corruption.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Real Lilly is groovy

- Watched Lost?

- If not, should do

EDIT 

StylesClash90

- Wants to see Black vs Balor (Demon)

- Black should beat The Demon

- :becky2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I watched the first season. That was enough.

- Should know that I own some Lilly Wasp merch.

- Her suit is cool.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Not enough

- Go watch it

- Now!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No!

- I have to watch things for work!

- Like this movie that has already lost my interest.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Yes!

-Yes!

-Yes!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No.

- No.

- :no


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :yes

- :yes

- :yes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I have SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much on my plate right now.

- Watching movies/TV is part of my job.

- No one is paying me to watch Lost. And I have very little interest in it right now. 

Maybe before I die.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*My hand hurts, I blame Phantom

ZRC's favorite Mordy has come: Sleepy Mordy

Good night :bye*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No longer darkening our towels. :mark

- Goodnight, my dear one.

- unch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









- :asuka

- :kairi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm gonna live forever!!!!!!!!!! :mark

- #NoLostforPhantom

- Y'all are distracting me. I'm out. Post Wasp.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









- Here's Wasp

-


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Knew I was gonna change my username :lol
- Most of his recent posts have been in this thread
- One of the biggest Charlotte supporters on WF


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- In Mox she trust
- In the depth of her heart
- AEW fan, now?*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Repped in Peace

- Is on Team Cardcaptor

- Music is life


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Words

Charlynch sig

something cheap


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Why am I here?

- Why are any of us here?

- :beckyhi


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Deep

Philosophical

Depressing 
*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has a cute asian girl in his avi

New regular

Mandy Rose fan*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Been here a long long longtime.

And had many names.

Kushida fan.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Knows KUSHIDA needs to get the push that Hideo never got, and hopefully he stays healthy

Has also been on the site a good while


Puts Brood theme on full blast still?

*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kushida will be lucky to make 205 Live in the end.

I listen to Blood every now and then. If it pops up on the mp3 player (set to random). Always end up head bobbing :lmao

Remembers when Be the Booker was it's own section, Impact wasn't a subforum & the times people would trade credits for signatures.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*KUSHIDA is great, but he is not suited for WWE

His match with Ohno last night was dissapointing, but that was mostly on Ohno's part, he is too fat and he can't move well anymore

Remembering the old times of the forum*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Told you CJ would be back to vote. :lmao

Can always rely on him to give 10 to Skippy. You not CJ. 

Doesn't remember those times on the forum.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I would say I became a regular in the forum around 2016-2017.

Before that I only came here to talk about Paige and that's it, so whatever happened in other sections was unknown to me

I remember when I first became a regular in this thread there was a guy called Make the Grade who posted as much as Phantom but he barely talked... I guess he finally made the grade and left lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I remember make the grade.

There's a few that disappear. Real life and shit. 

Then there's the banned.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Talking about past poster
I remember him, don't remember much though
Talks of voting on something


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The womens rankings are out

Should vote for Peyton :anna

Although I remember he doesn't do that stuff*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Good that CJ is back. 


Knows his breaks are getting longer. 


Begging people to vote for Peyton. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Actually I don't beg, I reminded 2 people since they are not regulars

They told me to

His list








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Still thinks Wasp is a jobber...

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Used the same Asuka gif twice

Has to watch movies for his job

Complains about it*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Don't we all complain about our jobs

I wish moneys was free

Free Moneys for me and free moneys for you*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I support their Free Moneys campaign.

- Knows that complaining about my disgustingly cushy job is my right as an American.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is your typical american

With the only difference that he is 892 years old

I don't have a third thing*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't have a third thing.

- What a coincidence.

- Neither do I.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Free money? Not from me!

* Here's some free Hana though.

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hana is not Mayu!

- What nonsense is this??!?!

-Here's Goth Sally Field:










^Perfect visual.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Might like the Horror anime "Junji Ito Collection" I just started it.

Loves goth girls and Asian girls

Maho the Cute Zombie girl is to your liking?*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Junji Ito is groovy.

- Are you familiar with Hideshi Hino?

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

-









- :bye


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Just pulled an Abe Simpson










Kairi and Io are so cute.



Have a dragon








*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

-









- :bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*









I can't talk

I am dying :sodone*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- unch

- unch

- unch


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Punched the koala three times


Hey Macarena!

Ai ai ai, Zordon's in trouble!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I AM STILL ALIVE!!!!!

Celebrate my friends, you still have AfroPavo and his Peyton nonsense to make your lifes miserable :anna

That booty though :banderas*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Who are you?

- Are you the rankings guy?

- Loves Io.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is mixing up the regulars

Probably another age related stuff

Poor guys has his back all messed up and now his memory is starting to fail. I picture him to look similar to the Nicholas Flamel from the Crimes of Grindelwald movie








*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shut up Meg!

Mentions some Potter shit. 

third thing.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm seeing a play based on Jason and the Argonauts tomorrow.

- I would rather watch the Harryhausen film. It has skeletons! :mark










- Goodnight.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* I see Iris lurking he might ninja me :woo

* Lord of the Rankings :woo

* Keeps Mordy in line.










PHANTOM:

* The actual ninja :woo

* Wants to talk about Mayu.

* Always wants to talk about Mayu.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom'd.

- HAHHAhahHAHhHAHHAHhaHAhahHAHAHhAHAHHAHHAHHAhhhahahhahhhahjhhhhhajhahjkkwikwkmsxksxwlkswka Ha.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Loves skeletons

Probably misses his Skeleton band sig

The Nicholas Flamel of the thread*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I don't get your Potter jokes, boy!

- The Girl would. :lauren

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Phantom'd me while my guard was down!










* He probably had Iris create a distraction so that he could sneak in undetected!

* Goodnight.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Cool cat

- Likes El Idolo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Calls himself a fan of magic yet doesn't know Harry Potter :goaway

Nicholas Flamel was the creator of the Philosopher Stone in the Harry Potter series, he is the oldest person in the Harry Potter universe, he is over 600 years old

I used to be obsessed with the Harry Potter series, I think I have read each book like 40 times. Haven't in a while though

UGH, Night nnjas

COBRA

Ninja

Got ninja'd

Is going to sleep

EMERALD

Punched me 3 times

Fan of Nepotism

Fan of the Phenomenal One*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Salutations 
- WM35 rules for him
- Likes some Anime*


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Don't think I've seen you in this thread until now

- So hi :skhi

- Likes anime


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Metal was a regular for a while. 

Don't think they've voted in the female rankings.

But should.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Has a witty catchphrase

- Thinks I should vote in the female rankings

- Definitely cool


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got rid of the Billie avatar. (Y)


Now using a Liv avatar. :bjpenn 


Stalking folks.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Posted at 8:48pm my time
- Has no sig
- Has more rep points than me apparently


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Likes Charly Caruso

- Would love to see Drew win a world title soon


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Fan of HBK

Shawn Michaels actually encouraged Becky's new attitude, which is really cool

Offline or Invisible*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Online

Posts in different colours 

Posts: 23,334


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Got rid of sig

Is a very cool fellow

repped me with a photo of someone very cute*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*No longer using black font

Got one of the infamous Nostalgia reps

Probably not the ones who keep you awake at night*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Iris

- Likes Asuka and Becky

-









- :asuka :becky2

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja

- Can't say the same about him

- Adam Cole fan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know nice reps are reserved for nice people, then there are the ones you get. 


Apparently it keeps him awake at night. :lauren


But often has sleeping problems so he's just using that as an excuse. :armfold




emerald:

Ninja.

Enjoys the first word thread.

Seemed to agree with my post in the Orton/Balor thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Sadly still here :lauren

Actually, with a few exceptions, I have been sleeping fine last couple of weeks

From England*



emerald-fire said:


> - :asuka :becky2


*The only time Asuka and Becky team up on tv










:banderas*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't like my presence here. :goaway


Preferred Peyton with darker hair. 


Probably doesn't care at all about who wins MITB.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good job everybody else does. 

Is pavo being a dickhead?

I have no problems slathering him in Bacon and cooking on two fiddy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Good morning starshine! The earth says "hello!"

- Am I the only person who voted for Luna Vachon?

- Wants to eat the Pavo. :homer


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Greetings from the high heavens.

-Ageless wonder.

-My personal jobber.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Look at my points, chump. Who's the jobber between us?

- You are nothing to me; a discarded candy wrapper wafting about.

- Has the absolute worst taste in everything.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I think you are the only Luna voter yes. A lot of people vote on looks, and Luna's was hot if you're into putrid bikers likely to bite your dick off. and others vote for current people only, and she's been dead as a doornail for years.

Hopefully she gets in the Legacy Wing next year. 

lol @ the guy asking why Eva Marie isn't eligible and asking if she's in the legacy list.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I think I should have used "whom" in the previous post. :lauren

- I vote for WHOM I like, living or dead.

- Eva Marie. :goaway


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Puts too much emphasis on mere points.

-Probably upset a little.

-Ageless angry wonder Retcon.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We

- Stopped. Doing. This.

- We are done with this. This was never even a thing.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Don't know what he's talking about?

-Doesn't realise I never mentioned anything about 'We' in my last post.

-Yep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- BREAKING KAYFABE: I'm absolutely done with this "rivalry." It's based on jokes I made a year ago, and I simply do not care. 

- It's not funny/fun. If you wanna keep it going because "LOL I'M TROLLING PHANTOM." go right ahead. Just know that I'm checked out. I'm not engaging. I barely know you... and that's by internet standards!

- We can talk, sure. We can make jokes. But I'm done with the "archenemy" thing.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

- had a slight meltdown

- drink some whiskey, it'll help

- that's what I did... man, i'm drunk....


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- OH, COME ON, MAN!!! YOU POST HERE NOW?!??!?!

- Go back to the word threads!

- Ruined my troll.


Styles, we're cool. You're still my archenemy. 


No, "who" was correct. No, it should've been "whom." Was I right? Wrong? :confused


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Phantom Stranger said:


> - BREAKING KAYFABE: I'm absolutely done with this "rivalry." It's based on jokes I made a year ago, and I simply do not care.
> 
> - It's not funny/fun. If you wanna keep it going because "LOL I'M TROLLING PHANTOM." go right ahead. Just know that I'm checked out. I'm not engaging. I barely know you... and that's by internet standards!
> 
> - We can talk, sure. We can make jokes. But I'm done with the "archenemy" thing.


Okay dude I won't take it too personal it was a joke nothing more no need to get worked up over it should have just PM'd me about it instead of making a scene, You do your thing, I'll stick to talking about actual wrestling then, Chow.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

StylesClash90 said:


> Okay dude I won't take it too personal it was a joke nothing more no need to get worked up over it should have just PM'd me about it instead of making a scene, You do your thing, I'll stick to talking about actual wrestling then, Chow.






- IT STILL WORKED!

- Look at the post above you, Styles.

- I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark

Also, it's "ciao." Unless you were joking.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

:frown2:

I don't like you anymore.

No longer my fwend.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Phantom Stranger said:


> StylesClash90 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay dude I won't take it too personal it was a joke nothing more no need to get worked up over it should have just PM'd me about it instead of making a scene, You do your thing, I'll stick to talking about actual wrestling then, Chow.
> ...


No actually you lost.......like pretty badly.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :sadbecky

- I'm sowwy.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

StylesClash90

- Phantom's nemesis :mark :mark

- Wants to see Black vs Balor

- Loves The Rated-R Superstar

EDIT

Phantom

- :beckyhi

-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

StylesClash90 said:


> No actually you lost.......like pretty badly.


Nope. I was playing. 

But I am sorry if I actually offended you. (Unless this is a counter-troll.)

Just wanted to spice up the troll war.

We cool?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Man you suck at these things lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Or do I?

- :confused

- :goaway

You're the worst.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

StylesClash90 said:


> Man you suck at these things lol


Seriously. "CIAO"... not "chow."

- Those people are great.

- :asuka aige

- :kairi


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

No!.......it's chow.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- OCD about spelling and grammar :anna

- :kairi 

- Ciao :bye

EDIT

StylesClash90

- Is looking forward to MITB

- Won't mind either Styles or Rollins winning

- Ciao :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CHOWDAH!

CHOWDAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










ef:

- Ugh.

- I'm not engaging.

- :goaway


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :rude

-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*In the middle of a troll war

Or not

Still can't get over this 










:homer*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- There's nothing in it for you to not get over it :lauren

- Lies when he says he's trying to get rid of his OPD :bunk

- unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

kjnnjolm;'/\.comhjikolp;'\cxsw53qa3wsxedcrfvyhijmok,lp.;/'pok,ijmutfvvvvygbuhijmok,pl.;/'.com';iuhntfvygbuhnijmok,pl.[;/]'.com]'\]/[pijmuhnijmok,pl.[;/.com[;/]/[.plok,ijmn]';[pooooooygbuhnijmok,pl.[;/.com[;/]'/[;pl.ok,ijmuhnygbuhnijmok,pl.[;/.com[;/\']/[pok,ijmuhnnijmok,pl.[;/.com[;/]'/pl.ok,ijmunhijmok,pl./.com


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Men's results are up.

Voted in the titties thread.

Knows CJ stickied it for me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I also voted in the dong thread...

- Okay, I'll go check it out. :anna

- :bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Seth 3rd, some people are gonna be mad lol

Gargano 1st for NXT, even more people are gonna be mad

205 live is dead without Murphy, Ali and Alexander*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm gonna be nice to Mordy. :hutz

- One of my favorite posters here.

- Stands by what he likes.

- Seems like a good guy. (To humans, not rats.)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Joe and Styles have always received more points than Seth.

he got lucky they were on SD in the past.

wouldn't be wrestling forum if everybody wasn't ranting about something.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ranting is fun.

- I don't do enough of it here.

- unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Was nice to me

Right back at you








*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

The rapper (not to be mistaken with raper).

Profile pic of victoria.

Don't know what else to say.


Edit:

Named like one of the bad guys from Children of the Corn.

Loves Peyton

...and Billie, I guess?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Oh no... 

- Hugo is here.

- Hide Kairi!!

Hugo:

Still stands.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Rad profile pic/gif

Rad signature.

Ah, It's Kana's smiley bellow the monster!!!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Is pretty rad.

- Loyal to :asuka.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Yeah, grow worried.

I brought my piano wire.

So you better do a good job of hiding her.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Holy crap, that got dark.

- RUN, KAIRI!!!!

- :hutz


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Yeah, she better keep running, cause it's nightmare time muahahaha.

I also brought my old giant scissors.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Having geek talk with The Phantom. 


Should know I've had a nice evening.


Has only Asuka listed in his favourite wrestlers section.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Changed the woman from his avi to a "woman"

Never changes

Will call me rude*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Rude.

- Impertinent.

- unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Fellow Kairi fan

Was trying to protect Kairi from Hugo

Thinks I am nice when I am not talking about Skippy*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know we had a nice talk tonight. 


She showed me a side of her personality I didn't expect from her. 


And she showed me something of hers I hadn't seen before.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Saw that person's 1% :lauren

He is in love because of that

That's why he changed his avi :lauren*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Assumes my message is rude. :goaway


Doesn't know I can word messages very cleverly and they don't mean what you think. :armfold


Should know she's sleeping now. Ukraine is 2 hours ahead of UK time.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Arguing about something with the green user.

Has a comely girl as their profile pic.

A nostalgic person (or maybe the opposite)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know me and the green user always argue. 


Certainly am and I've had this username for years and on several different websites. 


May or may not like churros.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Used to have a shitty username

Became premium to change it

Hasn't denied the 1% thing*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks I don't like him when he talks about Peyton.

- Is wrong.

- I just don't like him. :fact


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

There is nothing to deny. :shrug 


Should know I've got the urge to visit Kiev now. 


Would probably find her attractive if... well you know.




Phantom:

Ninja.

Doesn't like Pavo.

Likes odd conversations but wants to stay out of this one. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Keeps going on about looks and attractiveness. 

- Schoolboy.

- Thinks his fetish is unusual... it's not. You're not unique.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Knows Kawaii's secret location.

Hid her so as to protect her from my rage.

Has let their guard down, cause I'm still on the chase.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well she has a nice personality. :shrug 


Not like I only care about looks. I can't get along with a hot girl with a boring as fuck personality, there would be no connection. 


His girlfriend thinks he spends too much time on WF. Quite right. :armfold




Hugo:

Posted before me.

Joined only two months ago. 

Has only The Phantom on his WF friend list.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Heel turn.

- Hollywood Phantom.

- Bad person.

NO:

- No one cares NO.

- Boring.

- Worse than Mordy.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Nurse, nurse!

It's the witchetty man!

It's wriggling, he's wriggling!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

What? 


Who?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is anyone taking my heel turn seriously?

- Come on!

- I'm a horrible human being. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bella is back.


The entertainment is over for tonight.


Nostalgia needs to sleep.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Alright. 

- I'm leaving for dinner and a play in an hour.

- Goodnight.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants to succeed as a heel.

- Please boo her.

- She's the worst.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Consummate babyface.

* Will never succeed as a heel in this lifetime.

* Here's Momo as Toni Storm.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Others cosplaying as Toni Storm :trips8

- Enjoyed Becky vs Bayley 

- Likes sigs centered


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Knows that sigs _must_ be centered or the universe will fall into chaos.

* Thought of me in the first word thread.

roud

* More Momo Storm :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows I was once one of those guys contributing to the world falling into chaos

- But now my sig is centered and I walk on the path of illumination 

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I prefer the original

And I don't even like the original

Trying to keep the Hana Kimura thread alive :lauren

EMERALD

Doesn't recognize perfection

In the wise words of one Ronda Rousey: "Screw the Man and..."

"...Boo the Woo"*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Not surprising

- You rarely like people or things that are good

- Got ninja'd



Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> In the wise words of one Ronda Rousey: "Screw the Man and..."
> 
> "...Boo the Woo"*


Wrong! It was "Damn The Man, Screw The Woo!". Don't worry. She won't say anything about your favorites because they're not even worth mentioning for her.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I do, the three first people I mention on my sig are more talented than all four people you have there combined

Especially the two on your sig

Should expand his horizons to see actual good wrestlers*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :nah

- :beckylol

- Everyone here can attest to the fact that you have shit taste. IIconics :beckylol Nickelback :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Orton in 2019 :beckylol

Ratings killer :beckylol

Nepotism :beckylol*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Orton in 2018 had the best feud of the men's division with Jeff Hardy and Orton in 2019 gets great reactions from the crowd every night.

- Is still too stupid to understand that the decline of ratings can't be attributed to one person and that ratings have been on the decline since many years regardless of who's on top.

- Calling her Nepotism doesn't make sense when she's the best in the division. Natalya, Nia, Tamina, Bo Dallas and Bray Wyatt come from wrestling families too. Charlotte gets pushed because she's a fantastic wrestler.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Charlotte got pushed over Sasha, Bayley, Paige and Becky despite the fact she was never as popular as any of the four

Becky is as guilty of the ratings as the IIconics are of "burying the womens tag team titles". If you can blame them for burying the tiles (despite it is their booking the one to blame for making them look like jokes) then you can blame Becky since she is the most pushed person

I don't even remember the Jeff/Orton feud besides Orton making the hole on his ear larger and Jeff going through a table from the top of the cell like a geek :lol
*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Charlotte's popularity during her face run is underrated. She always got extremely positive reactions except when she was feuding with Becky. She didn't get pushed over any of them. Paige wasn't competing for most of 2016. The rivalry between Charlotte and Sasha was always even. Nobody dominated. And at the end of it, Charlotte held the belt because they needed a heel for Bayley to beat and for some reason, they refuse to turn Sasha heel on the main roster. Charlotte certainly didn't get pushed over Bayley. Charlotte was the one who put over Bayley. It's not her fault they had Bliss bury Bayley immediately after. And Charlotte got pushed over Becky? :beckylol Even when they were both faces and friends, Becky beat Charlotte twice on SmackDown.

- No, that's not the same thing. IIconics with zero credibility shouldn't have won the titles. As far as ratings are concerned, only delusional people attribute it to one person and not the whole product. 

- You have a shit memory then.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I have a damn good memory actually, I just don't remember things that are not memorable :shrug

Again, if the Iiconics have zero credibility is because of their booking, they were BOOKED to win the titles despite of that, and instead of getting better booking after that, they buried them further. What do you want them to say? "Don't put the titles on us at Wrestlemania, we don't have credibility?" :lol

Ratings were dropping 10-12% year to year, this year they are dropping over 25% from last year, I am not saying that the people on top are the main responsables of that, since no one is really booked to be a larger than life star, but thinking that they don't have ANY fault is fooling yourself.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- OH MY GOD! STOP WITH THE PARAGRAPHS!

- You're both pretty!

- Any fans of Greek mythology here?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Nah, you have a shit memory. If not that, you have shit taste.

- I'm not saying it's the IIconics' fault for winning the titles. Why would they say no? It's the WWE's fault for putting them belts on them. That's an atrocity.

- So Becky gets great reactions, is extremely popular but still she's responsible for the decline in ratings? That adds up ;anna

EDIT

Phantom

- Thank God you're here

- Mordy's BS arguments were giving me a headache

- Not really a fan but I do enjoy reading about it sometimes.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Out

Bye.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :bunk

- unch

- :bye


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

-Likes to punch Koalas during their coffee break. Good,fuck 'em.

-Probably changes the radio stations even though someone else is driving :renee3

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Posted some cute croissant dragons.










* ef probably loves your avatar.

* Should center his sig before it upsets the balance of the universe.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*New IIconics gifs :mark:

A preview










I am gonna do something to trigger him :aryep*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Trying to trigger me.

* It worked.










* Only you would be capable of making an IIconics sig even worse!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Mission accomplished

Back to normal

Non centered sigs bother me as well*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* "Also supporting" stayed centered which made it even worse.

:lauren

* Changing the font color would've been a welcome change though.

* Restored balance. Have some Kairi as a reward.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I can change it to yellow and you would hate me even more

So don't push your luck

Fan of a bunch of joshi wrestlers*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* You could always change it to gold until the IIconics lose the belts.

* Which will be very soon by the way.

* :asuka :kairi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Don't forget the orchestrator aige

- Royal Fortune :mark :mark

- Fan of The Ripper


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Paige fan

Paige should do stuff like dancing while accompanying Asuka and Kairi, like when Becky managed her and her mum in SHIMMER 




Is still waiting for Bex and Char to be friends again*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Has returned to WF after a long time away
- Repped me recently
- Will get rep back soon


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't recall them ever repping me despite repping them plenty in the past.


May or may not like Nostalgia. :side: 


Likes pro wrestling and Pokemon so she is cool with me. (Y)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You aren't a draw Nos.

How's the European?

:beckyhi


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am a draw :anna

People come here to shit on me = Draw

:sashahi zrc*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No you aren't

unch

:bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Women's wrestling... good!

- Horror movies... good!

- Skippy...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I have never truly understood why Peyton got that "Skippy" nickname

But here is Peyton skipping, so maybe that's why*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Bull Nakano, what a legend

Frankenstein's Monster is also a legend

It's battery acid, Clown!








*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has cute japanese girl as avatar
Watched Shimmer
Knows what battery acid looks like


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Iris

- Changed sig

- Likes Bull Nakano

- Almost 14 years on WF

EDIT

Virus

- Ninja

- Likes DC Comics

- Always has cool sigs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Does not get It references?

- Posted Female Doctor Strange and Red Sonja, is now my favorite. The rest of you can :goaway.

- Whovian.

ef:

- Ninja'd me.

- What else is new?

- Carmella fan. :monkey


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted a GOAT. :banderas

- Bonjour, Mademoiselle Hardy. :beckyhi

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bonjour 

How be you, you ghoulish one?

Ministry are currently on Kerrang. I'm surprised... Its not Fallout Boy. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Making his appereance

Thinks I have no pros

Likes to punch koalas when I am around*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Knows Jericho vs OKADA is going to be badass

An AEW vs NJPW promotion war angle needs to happen after AEW is established for about a year

Knows NJPW Dominion is 1000x more exciting than MITB now*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

So all NJ is good for is vs feuds with other promotions. :lmao

AEW should get its own identity before doing such things.

Which won't happen.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*NJPW is just the alpha of wrestling in general

AEW will succeed and force WWE and Vince to hopefully not be so terrible both as a product and as a business with how they treat fans and wrestlers alike

2K Fan
*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No they won't :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Knows that WWE will never change as long as Vince is in charge

Not a fan of NJPW

Only cares about the women*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Forces people to punch Koalas
Knows Vince is a fuck nugget
Is green


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm a fan of women's wrestling almost exclusively these days. 

So wherever there are women I'll watch them. 

This is why ROH is a joke.

It won't change when Vince is gone either. Stephanie will always wear the trousers and she gets more like her dad by the day.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't punch koalas

Guest star of the thread

Enjoyed the recent Peyton's bikini posts

ZRC

WOH is trash, not even Stardom can save that

I imagine that's why Tenille wanted out

WWE women division isn't that much better: SD is stacked, but RAW is trash and NXT has been trash since Shayna's reign of terror started *


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shayna's fine. 

NXT's stance these days is only being able to push one woman at the expense of the others. 

That's not her fault that's the bookers.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Told me to get better at 2k's annoying pin meter.

-Seems to be one of the few who don't complain too much about WWE games.

-Fan of unsung wrestlers.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Shayna is boring af

Can be a decent bully at times, but her style is boring and she is not very charismatic

That's why her only memorable stuff was with Kairi, because Kairi is the ultimate babyface and has enough charisma for both of them*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

To you.

Luckily you don't speak for everybody.





StylesClash90 said:


> -Told me to get better at 2k's annoying pin meter.
> 
> -Seems to be one of the few who don't complain too much about WWE games.
> 
> -Fan of unsung wrestlers.


I still have great fun with them. Are they a glitch filled mess? Absolutely. But I'll take it over playing nothing. Because there's no other wrestling games.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Doesn't think AEW will live up to the hype

Should want them to though as a wrestling fan

Knows SHIMMER would be an amazing weekly show *


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

SHIMMER has been pretty crap for years. 

I have no ill feelings towards AEW. They haven't proven anything yet, one way or the other. 

Until they get a better compilation of women I'm not likely to watch them though.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Iris

- Posted a cool video of aige and :becky dancing their way to the ring

- Knows AEW needs to be successful for the good of wrestling

- Keeps posting in different colors

EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- Fan of only women's wrestling currently

- Knows AEW's women's division is weak


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Wants to see Orton/Goldberg.

-Is not the only one that would like to see that match.

-Has good taste in wrestling.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nemesis.

- Or not.

- Cool poster.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- LOVES Asuka

- Maggie is his favorite TWD character

- Digs Joker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- LOVES the Woo.

- Thinks Lilly >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> The MCU.

- Loves the metal.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Yep, Lilly >>> MCU

- Agrees with me that E. Lilly and F. Hardy have a resemblance

- Groovy old man/kid :dance


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Am I an old man/woman or a kid?

- What would you guess?

- Best guess. Right now.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Man in his 30s is my guess

- Fan of Mick Foley

- Loves Batman (1989)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Good guess. I mean, that's true of a lot of ardent wrestling fans, isn't it?

- You're not right, tho. 

- Loves The Dark Knight.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I didn't take you being a wrestling fan into account before guessing though

- You have great knowledge of movies and other works of art from many decades ago but you also don't strike me as someone in their 40s or 50s.

- So 30s was my best guess.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm 7.

- Precocious, am I.

- Here's Scarlet Witch:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know ef is younger than the average ardent wrestling fan

- But definitely not 7 like The Phantom claims to be

- Here's Eowyn:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- '20s?

- 18? 19?

- Here are Nick and Nora Charles:


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Supports blue team
- Constantly reps me new ones
- Pretty cool dude.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not talking about me.

- Those last two are certainly not applicable to the Phantom.

- Got ninja'd.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- One of those three guesses is right :anna

- Active participant in the Push, Turn, Fire thread

- Here is a pair of football shoes:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves the sports.

- Appreciates Kate Micucci. :mark

- Here's Houdini and Bess:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Kate Micucci has a charming personality

- Loves horror

- Here's Maggie Rhee:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I see Mordy is online. :lauren

- Our towels are about to be darkened. :lauren

- Here's an accurate description of Kairi Sane:


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* I missed your beacon in the Push, Turn and Fire thread.

* I would've pushed Hana and turned Kagetsu.

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- WORLDS COLLIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hutz

- Hana, Raven (the DC one), Kairi

- Push, turn, fire! Go! Go! Go!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

BC

- And betray Toni?!

- :thelist

- One of the best posters on WF

EDIT

Phantom

- Phantom'd me

- What's new?

- Also one of the best posters on this forum


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Phantom Stranger:

*- Sorry Mr. Phantom
- I still love you
- In a friendly and non-something way*

Black Cobra:

*- Searching...
- Doesn't need the help of fucking Google for this
- Part of TeamCardcaptor*

E-F:

*- You guys type so fast!!!
- By the time I push "Post" button, there's like 90 posts between me and the person above me!!!!
- I still love you, emerald-fire*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has never said that about me. :sadbecky

-









- Game still stands, Cobra.

MY FIRST TWO ARE INVALID NOW!!! :hutz

Simon:

- :beckyhi

- #TeamCardcaptor

- I wuv you, too.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posted too early without reading my edit

-









- :bye


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Push Hana

* Turn Ka.. Turn Rav..

* I can't do it!

:sadbecky

EF:

* Ninja'd me

* But how!










* Knows I was forced to betray Toni Time.

:sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You must!

- Do it for America!

- Or whatever made-up country you are from.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- 'merica
- But am not American
- Can you guess where this demon came from?*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hmm.

- Spain?

- Brazil?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Neither
- Here's a hint: try Asia
- But not Far East Asian (This is started to sound like a zen riddle, isn't it?)*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Philippines?

- Vietnam?

- Thailand?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Hint for The Phantom: Simon knows Arabic

- Lebanon?

- Jordan?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- DING! DING! DING!!!
- emerald-fire has got it!!!
- And not Jordan*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Cool.

- Lives in Lebanon.

- Knows Arabic.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Actually, living in Vancouver
- Ya ahlah feek habibi
- Live in a catacomb*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Vancouver's nice.

- I was there two Christmases ago.

- Also went to Victoria; I stayed at a place called The Empress. :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is mean to poor Mordy

Wants a world devoid of Mordiness

Despite the fact I did this for him









:sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fine.

- Mordiness is allowed.

- That is the law.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Won't respect that "law" :anna

-









- Mordiness cannot be tolerated!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I AM THE THREAD STARTER!!!

- SORCERESS SUPREME OF THIS THREAD!!!

- YOU WILL RESPECT MY RULES!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Imposing the law with an Iron Fist

Not this Iron Fist, this one sucks










Allowed Mordiness roud*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I was on your side!

- Mordiness is illegal again.

- Long live Phantom.

Post Heart.

EDIT:

I SAW YOUR ORIGINAL POST! YOU HAVE OFFENDED PHABULOUS PHANTOM!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*My original post was to odious ef

I was ninja'd

Asking that my smilies become official smilies*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Doesn't know the rules can be broken.

-Didn't agree with my full stop.

Edit.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I BANISH THEE TO THE ALEXA FAN THREAD!!

- AWAY WITH THEE!!!!!!!!

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Please banish odious Mordy to the Skippy fan thread as well

-









- :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mordy, you're banished. :mark

- There's a Hikaru Shida thread! 

- POST IN THAT THREAD!! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Skippy has been killing it this week


























owens3*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Phantom's on a banishing spree :woo

* Time for me to take cover in the Hana thread.

*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Banished Mordy :yay

-









- :bye

EDIT

BC

- :beckyhi

- Sig has Hana Kimura holding Lucille :bjpenn

- Post count is close to 500


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Awesome.

- Because I BANISH THEE TO THE HANA THREAD!!!

- Hana over Kairi? Really? :bunk

ef:

- Ninja.

- -_-

- BANISHED TO THE CHARLOTTE THREAD!!!!


Phantom, party of one. :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks I can be vanished :nah2

If I were who will post Skippy here??

Should leave more stuff he wants me to make into smilies, I am bored*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Trying to banish me :beckylol

-









- Nice try though









EDIT

Mordy

- Has read the Harry Potter books

- Will probably agree the movies are shit then

- Idolizes Roger Federer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm leaving soon for dinner and a show, so ef and Cobra have to be your besties now. 

- Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...

- Bring me... a Debbie Harry smiley!

ef:

- I un-banished you.

- Long live Phantom.

- Be nice to Mordy.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bliss fan
Doesn't seem to dig Asuka
Is the 90th Styles Clash


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









*









* :asuka

VIRUS:

* Skillful ninja!

* Likes the Random Picture thread.

* Is the 21st virus.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Bliss fan
> Doesn't seem to dig Asuka
> Is the 90th Styles Clash


I do like Asuka but she's no Goddess.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

StylesClash90 said:


> I do like Asuka but she's no Goddess.


That's factually incorrect.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Actually is correct, Asuka is no goddess

There is only one goddess in WWE








*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Didn't post three things.

Considers Asuka to be a Goddess.

Needs to know Rihsus is the only true Goddess.*


Ninja'd.


*Is forgetting about the Golden Goddess

Probably wants Peyton (and Billies) Title run to be better than it has so far.

Probably still celebrating Peytons big win at WrestleMania.

*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Fellow Miz fan

- Knows Nikki Bella is a decent wrestler and doesn't get enough credit for it

- Brie however :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah, Nikki's okay.

- Though I do prefer Nikki Cross.

- Should know that I have 20 minutes of nonsense! Outer Limits and Wrestling Forum! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nikki is fine

In more ways than her wrestling :book

Too bad she used Cena to held the title longer than she should have*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Revisiting my favorite Outer Limits Episode.

- It's about a sinister bee woman. Good times. :lenny


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Fan of Bee Woman

Fan of the Wasp

There is a pattern there*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Always rocking the colour green.

Was probably here for unlimited rep weekend.

Keeps this thread going.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It doesn't end there.

- Apparently, I'm just batty about insect women.

- The Outer Limits "bee woman" is Regina. I have a model kit of her. 










Here's Nikki:











Eva:

- Ninja'd me.

- WF's mightiest Nikki Bella fan.

- Digs :miz.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nikki, I always knew she was going to get screwed on the main roster

I wonder if they keep her as the crazy chick now that Sanity is no more

Granted, she still used the gimmick when they were called up, but given that she is not getting tv time they may are thinking in repackage her*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> *Actually is correct, Asuka is no goddess
> 
> There is only one goddess in WWE
> 
> ...


Unbelievable!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Don't make me sad. 

- I'm out, post Nikki Cross.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

StylesClash90

- New avatar :bjpenn

- Really loves Bliss

- Also likes Flair and Orton :anna

EDIT

Phantom

- Don't be sad

-









- Here's Nikki for you:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love.

Post Nikki Cross! 

:bye


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Post Nikki? Well, if you say so...

*









*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Ruthless Black Cobra :mark :mark

- Kicking Phantom when he's down :mark :mark

- Knows Andrade should win the IC Title AND MITB


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Andrade with Zelina










Andrade by himself










I am getting drunk*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- When you don't post Skippy :anna

- When you post Skippy :vincefu

- I am not getting drunk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Probably only watches WWE for Peyton thesedays.

Would watch anything Peyton is in.

Should help get Peyton elected as the next Prime Minister of Australia (she cant be any worse than the real candidates).*

Ninja'd.

*A fellow Miz fan.

Big fan of Becky Two Belts.

Is a God/Goddess apparently.

*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Hates Seth Rollins with a passion :beckylol

- Posts in sexy magenta

- Cool poster :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Cool poster. 

- :asuka

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Cool poster

- :asuka

- Lazy poster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Cool poster.

- :asuka

- Ain't that the truth...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Metalhead

Just Like Chris Jericho

Whom is also one of their fav wrestlers (And My all time fav wrestler)

Dammit Ninja Phantom

Heart is one of my Mom's fav bands

Them and Aveneged Sevenfold are her fav bands. Lol night and day*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got Phantom'd

- Fellow Jerichoholic

- Their mom has great taste in music


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- ELITE.

- Idol.

- Former Phantom.

ef:

- :woo

- :charlotte

- Night.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Still here.

unch

:lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am too drunk/hangover for this shit

And no, I am not talking about this thread

Nothing like wake up to receive a punch in the gut, figuratively speaking, when you are at your lowest*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Just woke up.


Apparently hungover. 


Should know I'm just killing time until I meet my friend in 30 minutes.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is meeting a friend in 30 minutes

I have a friend sleeping on my couch right now

I feel like trash at the moment*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know it's been a few months since I had a drink of alcohol. 


And I'm fine with that. Fuck that poison. 


Drink some water.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Actually I don't feel like trash because of the alcohol

I mean, technically it is because of the alcohol, but I wasn't talking about the effects of the alcohol like headache, sleepiness and nausea.

More like because the alcohol made me more sensitive/emotional I think, so right now everything that makes me happy makes me euphoric and everything that makes me sad depresses me*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is drinking
Should tone down the drink
Eat a banana and drink some water


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I stopped drinking a couple of hours ago

Still have the effects though

Not sure about the banana, but I am drinking water*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bananas supposedly help with hangovers 
Never tried it since I don't drink very much
You could try coffee


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Has been here for a decade.

-21k posts

-Has two numbers on the end of his username like I do.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Clashing with Styles
- Clash vs. Styles
- Cash and Stylus Pen*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Still here.
> 
> unch
> 
> :lmao


I actually did leave immediately after posting that.

- :beckyhi.

- Multilingual.

- Digs Jake the Snake.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not a fan of Harry Potter

His GF apparently is

Vanished me yesterday... or at least he tried*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- He didn't vanish you. 

- He banished you.

- I wish he did both though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*That will never happen

I can't be vanish

Or banished*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Computer says no to the second line. 

Illiterate!

Should know I've found a new thing to pass the time. Hundreds of quizzes on sporcle.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- SILENCE!!!

- THOU HAST DARKENED OUR TOWELS LONG ENOUGH!!!

- THOU ART CURSED TO A LIFE OF PAVOISM!!!

zrc:

- :beckyhi

- Quiz master.

- Smites Mordy. :anna


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks he has actual magic
Tries to banish Mordy
Failed to do so


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't appreciate Golden/Silver/70s Bronze Age enough. :goaway

- Got some cool Free Comic Book Day stuff yesterday?

- I bought a ridiculous amount of classic Defenders comics for peanuts. :woo

R.I.P. Defenders comics that were thrown out years ago. :sadbecky


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Supergirl fan.

40k fan.

Is 21 years old (I 'spose)

Edit:

Should check my art.

Gonna be utterly horrified once he/she sees it.

Will want to seek revenge.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nope.

- :no

- #EternalLifetoKairiSane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc said:


> Should know I've found a new thing to pass the time. Hundreds of quizzes on sporcle.


Ah, Sporcle. I used to do quizzes on it too a couple of years ago. It can be addictive.

EDIT

Phantom

- :beckyhi

-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Did quizzes.

- Ignored me.

- Will probably edit... but the damage cannot be undone. :bunk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is being dramatic

- Knows Awe-ska was awesome

- Awe-ska > Royal Fortune :fact


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Refuses to accept the inescapable truth.

Cause they are weak willed.

Deep down knows now the universe is finally balanced.


Edit:

Awe-ska>royal fortune indeed.

Only a fool would think the contrary.

Like the avenger above you.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Erroneous!

- Wrong!

- Jivest of all jive turkeys!

Hugo:

- That's not how I see it...

- ...and I'm the Master of the Mystic Arts.

- Kairi's about to be unsnapped! :mark


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Maybe thinks my methods are unsound?


Should know I'm beyond their timid lying morality.


But we must boo them. We must... bury them. Jabroni after jabroni, golden child after golden child, stable after stable, promotion after promotion... and they call me a fanboy. What do you call it when the fanboys/girls accuse the fanboy? They lie... They lie, and we have to be merciful for those who lie... Those nabobs, I hate them. I do hate them.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks I might be 21
I am not
I was 21 when I originally came up with that username.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That would make you...

- ...

- 22.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

It's 31.

Likes colour red (going by thier sig and profile pic)?

American/british?



Edit:

Should respond and voice their thoughts.

So, again.

Are my methods unsound?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Virus

- Is either 30 or 31 now

- Hates the current WWE product

- Regular poster in the celebs thread

EDIT

Hugo

- Ninja

- Loves Judas Priest :mark

- Doesn't like the pairing of Asuka and Kairi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No response for Hugo. :woo

- Doesn't hate Royal Fortune.

- Prefers Awe-Suka.

- Nobody's perfect.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

emerald-fire said:


> Virus
> 
> - Is either 30 or 31 now


35

PS:
Insults Asuka with bad spelling
:thelist
Knows not the age.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is older than I thought

Not as old as Phantom

No one is, not even time itself*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is, like, 12 or something.

- Has an afro.

- 12-year-old from 1976.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*28 actually

I act like a 12 year old though

Thinks Asuka/Kairi>Sky Pirates*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

28 but more immature than me. :bunk


Lets his drunk friends to sleep on his couch.


Probably feeling a bit better than he did this morning.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I rather be inmature than being like you :anna

My drunken friend already left

Tbf my new couch is very comfortable, a lot of people say that and get sleepy when they sit there*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Comfy couch.

- I have one of those.

- I have a Creature from the Black Lagoon plush doll on mine.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Sleeps like this on his couch: :trips8

- Looking forward to the next Royal Fortune vs IIconics squash match

- :mayu


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

They should announce the match for MITB already and have them squash the IIconics in two minutes.


Should know Nostalgia sleeps in a very spacious and comfortable double bed. 


It's just missing a woman from it. :side:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- That's 115 seconds too long

- I want to see the match end in 5 seconds max

- Sleeps like this on his spacious and comfortable bed: :trips8


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

5 seconds and Mordy will be tearing his Afro out. 


And 5 seconds is how long he would last with Peyton. 


Should know I'm pulling for Orton in the MITB match because I literally don't care for anyone in the match and Orton winning would be funny. Certainly would annoy some people on here.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I also have a bed. That has even more ridiculous toys on it.

- So many monster pillows.

-







on the bed, not the couch.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yo, does anyone here care about Jean-Pierre Jeunet and/or Ron Perlman?

- Speak now. 

- I will not care after tonight. :fact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I cared about Ron Perlman in Sin City (the first one) and Hell Boy

He did pretty well in those

I've only slept 2 hours, not sure why am I not trying to sleep atm*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Go to sleep
Otherwise you might start going crazy
or a coma


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Cool.

- Groovy. 

- Post my best obsession!! :mark


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Piano wire is back!

It's curfew time!

Hide your kawaiis!










Mordecay said:


> I cared about Ron Perlman in *Sin City (the first one)* and Hell Boy



That was Mickey Rourke.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably only posts here because of Phantom. 


Wrote some cringey shit. 


May or may not want Asuka and Kairi to win the belts. I don't follow every page in the Asuka thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*He doesn't read his there either

Hugo hates Kairi and doesn't want her nowhere near Asuka

Thinks I would last 5 seconds with Peyton :lauren. Probably not wrong, if I haven't had a heart attack before that :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Similar to Tyrion then. 


Should know me and that girl haven't talked in two days now, she hasn't be online. :lauren


Should know DammitC is lurking.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wouldn't last 5 seconds with that girl he is clearly missing

Or with the catfish he probably still stalks :lauren

Checking who is lurking*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I last plenty long. Just ask my exes. :shrug


Never been with a t-girl though so who knows. :lmao


It's rare to see someone actually lurking this thread because everyone is invisible now. :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Not a two pump chump apparently

Perhaps three pump chump with a trans girl

Four Pumps max..
*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The only Chump in this thread is Mordy.


:fact


Has a username I don't know the meaning of.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Too lazy for Google

Iris is a Final Fantasy 15 character

Might miss Tyson Kidd*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Kate Bush is a gift from the heavens. 

- Is The Kick Inside the greatest debut album of all time?

- Yes.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I don't know who that is

Sorry

Post a song
*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I am too lazy, it's late here. 


Should know I never liked Tyson Kidd but the fact thing makes for a funny smiley. 


Doesn't know Kate bush.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You are either going to love or hate me after this:

- 




- 




NO:

- Ninja.

- Good. I didn't know which version of Wuthering Heights to post.

- BOTH FOR IRIS!!!! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Best album:










Or this one










I will post songs later :mark:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I've never listened to one of their songs. :shrug


Should know I'm so bored. 


May be an early night for me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Actually good albums:

- 




-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ant man has gone crazy.

He needs to lay off the time travel.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not fair.

- When I dress like Pete Burns and make an ass out of myself, I'm asked to leave Target.

- TBH that might be better than Endgame.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :asuka + :miz = :anna

- :asuka + :kairi = 

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









*









*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phantom Stranger said:


> - Not fair.
> 
> - When I dress like Pete Burns and make an ass out of myself, I'm asked to leave Target.
> 
> - TBH that might be better than Endgame.


The comments saying Pete would've liked it.

They do know he spent 30 years of his life hating the song right?

In his own words "it's like wearing a school uniform at the age of fucking 50".


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I think they want to believe he would've liked it.

- There's no way to know for sure how he would've reacted to it, but I don't think he would've dug it.

- I dig it, tho.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Just look at the way he expressed his disgust in every interview from 1986-2016.

His reaction would be clear :lmao

I dig it too. He's still that tit from Friends though.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah... definitely leaning towards "hate" on this one.

- "Alec Guinness would've loved the Disney Star Wars films."

- Man, I can't believe Ant-Man and Doctor Strange are household names now. Surreal.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wrestling Forum's Most Enthusiastic Lotte Lenya Fan

-









-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lauren Cohan
We need more of her
Because why not


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Came up with that nickname in 2004-05

Likes Lauren Cohan

Doesn't care about wrestling much these days*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Didn't post Peyton in this thread today.

* Did post Nickelback though.










* May or may not be sleeping right now.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- BC is here :yay

- Posted a cool aige post in the Keep a Word, change a word thread

- Likes sigs centeredHow about posts?​


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









* Should know I'm listening to the song he posted in the 'rate the above song' thread.

* Sounds like an 8/10 to me.

:bjpenn


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Here's a 10/10 song:


- 




- Has great taste in music


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Another 10/10 song :woo

* 




* I just now noticed the centered text, this could be a thing... :hmm:

Testing... testing...








​


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- That intro :banderas

- Heart :banderas

- Ann and Nancy :banderas Now, that's an iconic duo.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









- TWIST! Here's Suzi Quatro:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Nice twist :anna

- Appreciates good music

- Roams around wearing this:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Isn't typing 3 things atm
- But looking those gifs and videos up probably takes more time lol
- I don't know who Lotte Lenya is but he's their most enthusiastic fan :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Changed her name.

Gonna stalk wherever Moxley goes now. 

Loyal as hell. 

P.s. should go vote for her favourite ladies.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*She probably is sad that Dakota is not available for her to choose you know?

Would be mad to know that I choosed to fire Victoria over Sasha and Meiko

Or probably wouldn't care

*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Likes Johnny Wrestling

Knows Aliester Black shoulda been in MITB, and be winning it

Nickelback fan. He wants to be a big rock star.

*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Elias or Samoa Joe should have been in the MITB match and winning it. It's too soon for Black.


Has a unknown girl in his avatar. :hmm:


Could easily be a Thai ladyboy. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- MYSTERIO. NOTHING ELSE MATTERS. THIS IS NOW THE MYSTERIO APPRECIATION THREAD.



















- LOOK AT THAT STUPID FISHBOWL! I LOVE IT SO MUCH!

- HE'S ON DORITOS. I CAN BUY DORITOS WITH MYSTERIO ON THE BAG.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

-









- :bye


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yawn.

unch

:bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- unch

- :bye


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I woke up way too late today. 

Nearly missed my laundry appointment. 

Knows Bex is the ruler of the rankings. Rest of them can.be in any order this time.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has laundry appointments. 


You can borrow my washing machine if you would like. :lol


Is a good bro.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ha, I never do my own laundry. 

Owns a washing machine.

Is also a good bro.

Given your 10 points to Sonya?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Becky is dominating the rankings? :monkey

- I remember that one time Asuka nearly dethroned her... so close... :sadbecky

- Should know that I'm still on a Mysterio high.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Becky only lost once.

That was to Alexa.

Most don't like to remember that one time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The day mankind fail...

- Not Mick Foley, tho...

- Should know that I'm wearing a Blondie shirt under my dress shirt.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Becky only lost once.

That was to Alexa.

Most don't like to remember that one time.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- When are results?

- Woke up late today

- So did I


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah. Spoil it, zrc.

- I'm probably going to be on time. I'm on the train now.

- Amuse me. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is on a train

-









-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- She's popular here.

- Probably the best thing about the zombie hootenanny show.

- Transformers fan.

ef:

- :beckyhi

- aige

- aige :asuka :kairi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got Phantom'd

- Probably still on the train

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Results for whar emerald?

womens rankings?

well voting doesn't end until next week :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Some kind of New Grounds Train gif?
Knows that PS was on a train
People still use those?

zrc:
Ninja
Talks of voting
And woman voting at that


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup.

- Hoping to swap murders with someone.

- Likes Zombie Hootenanny.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Results for whar emerald?
> 
> womens rankings?
> 
> well voting doesn't end until next week :lmao


- Oh.

- Yeah.

- We'll wait.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Virus

- Just some random train GIF. No idea where it's from

- Likely hasn't been on a train in years

- Cool poster :anna

EDIT

Phantom

- Still on the train :hmm

- Is probably not traveling at the speed of light then

- Will wait patiently to see Becky win once again :becky2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posted pics of hot famous chicks
Thanks
Just a random gif. Aren't they all?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom'd.

- Twice.

- HAHAHAHA HAHAHA HAHAHA HAHAHAHA

Heart is groovy.

virus:

- Infected me.

- Toku... good!

- Anime... good.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Tries to enforce rules in this thread

- Adam West's Batman is his favorite

- Heart is groovy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Funny how some voters were moron'd since last time.

I added my own sporcle quiz, name the 160 odd Attitude guys I put on a picture. :lmao

It's quite popular.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I found Mysterio Doritos! :mark

- His quiz is popular with the kids.

- Witty.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't like Doritos... or fishbowl Spider-man villains for that matter.

Sorry.

Not sorry.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm not eating them. Doritos are awful.

- But I do love fishbowl Spider-Man villains! :mark

Seriously, it's bizarre to see a cornball villain from my childhood get the blockbuster treatment. Even if the movie sucks, I'm glad it exists; it gave us junk food endorsed by Fishbowl Joe.

- Will be seeing Dark Phoenix in the cinema.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Has a conscience

-Loves his horror classics

-Marks for the Empress/Pirate duo.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Phantom's nerdy taste.


Should know I don't care for Doritos either.


Member of the forum for one year and two months.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I wuv my three things family.

offered to lend me his washing machine lol. 

taking it slow with a Ukrainian chick.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I AM BAAAAAAAAAACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woo

SKIPPY IS BACK AS WELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://i.imgur.com/hOkFpwp.mp4

:hi zrc








*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Main Event :heston

- Edited above post

- Probably liked the rep I sent him


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows the gif doesn't trigger or interest me in the slightest. 

Been a slow day. But on the plus side, 

Owen Hart isn't dead in my TEW game I'm playing set in 99 (started in 97 put booked 2 years). 

I keep firing and bringing back the Harris Brothers :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*It's been a slow day because I wasn't here

It seems like I am gonna be busy on Mondays, so don't miss me

Told me that Main Event counts, that's why I posted that gif*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*PEYTON ROYCE

TWO PUMPS
*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Has a BAND-MAID video in his sig, I have an album by them in my iTunes library
- Is elite
- Into video games (Y)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Watches RAW for Seth and Drew

Watches SD for Roman

Not a big fan of the women in WWE except for Dakota*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Watches Raw and SmackDown for IIconics kay

- Even watches Main Event for IIconics :heston

- Likes watching tennis :bjpenn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks that there are more reasons to watch WWE besides the IIconics :lauren

Celebrated Corbin win :lauren

Sent a rep of the GOAT :bjpenn*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Wants WWE to stop putting Peyton & Billie on Main Event
- Might be jealous of me cos I saw them win the titles in person plus I also saw their debut in person :lol
- Thinks he's in the head of the name 3 things peeps, but he's not in my head, but that's prob cos I'm not much of a regular LOL


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't have Drew in favourites list :lauren

- Enjoyed the opening match of WM 35

- Likes Miz :anna


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Should know I couldn't fit Drew on my main faves list cos of the character limit, but he's in my faves list on my profile
- Now that Mox is gone from WWE, Drew is in my top 3 faves in WWE now
- Spells favourite the same way as I do with a U


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably has watched that Moxley video over 100 times

Making me jealous again by reminding me that she saw the IIconics debut and Mania win live besides meeting Peyton irl.

Never sent me the IIconics debut pics she said she had :sadbecky*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably doesn't care about Drew. 


I don't. 


Though Corbin and Lashey are worse, especially Corbin. :goaway


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Knows WWE is just crap right now

Fuck em

Who actually wastes 3 full hours on an episode of RAW?

*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I haven't since 2014. 


YouTube highlights ftw. 


Just got some rep from me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I can't remember the last time I watched all 3 hours of RAW.

Most of the time is on the background while I shit on the show on the live threads

Knows that Drew, Bobby and especially Corbin are some of the most boring top heels they have had in a while*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The product has been bad for a long time. 


It's the reason why I never added any current wrestlers to my favourite wrestlers list. There was never enough investment from me in the product and they were all booked like crap so what's the point. :lauren


And my favourite now is a lackey to Shane McMahon of all people and will inevitably lose to Reigns at MITB when he should be in the MITB match.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Most people do that I bet

If I have it on its background always if im using laptop for gaming or whatever

Wishes he coulld replace Tye Dillinger 



Nostalgia

Sent another cute one in the rep

Is over the WWE's crap

Like most people


*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I gave up watching live around 2012.

Last time I did was the episode where DX reunited. Raw 1000 I think. 

Slater was doing the whole legends schtick


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Slater getting squashed by Sid and Rikishi was great. 


I found 2012 quite enjoyable overall but they were pushing Punk and Ziggler then so.. 


And Christian was still active. Would like to see him in the HOF in the next few years.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks that Corbin sucks

I always find ironic that EF makes fun of me for being a fan of someone who "sucks and has no fans" yet he is one of like 3 people in the forum who likes Corbin :lol

Probably wishes that Sonya picks up the win for thier team tonight in that six woman tag*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I didn't know a six woman tag was happening. :shrug


Should know I just posted in a ''what draws you to WWE thread''. 


Everyone knows who draws Mordy to it. :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Long time, no speak. :aryep Well it's been a couple of weeks.

- Hasn't changed his sig or avatar since then :becky2

- Should know I missed you beautiful people


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

He's back. :cool2


Should know Nostalgia has been doing quite well recently. :anna


Probably not interested in hearing about one new girl I've been talking to though. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has a date listed in his avi

No more Anna or Hayley :sadbecky

Have some Peyton since you haven't been around


























NOSTALGIA

:goaway

Sadly he seems like he has been doing fine recently

unch*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gets annoyed whenever I mention that person. :lauren


Should know she has a beautiful body. 


Will never understand it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- It's actually Jesse Pinkman now, bitch. 










- Posted some of Peyton's ass, thanks. Good to know things haven't changed.

- I might start saying Yo and calling you all bitches for a couple of weeks. Sorry.

Nostalgia:

- Hey. You can PM me about that girl if you want, although it's not like I have any idea about girls, so. Still working on that myself. I just give bad advice.

- Should know I've been out a ton these past couple of weeks, I've been doing really good. Haven't watched WWE either, because quite frankly, I couldn't give a shit about the product.

- Has never watched Breaking Bad, like Mordy. :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia

- :beckyhi

- Good poster :anna

- Wants The Viper to win MITB :anna

TFW

- 




- :beckyhi

- Breaking Bad :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Yo, Peyton has been killing it last couple of weeks you haven't been around

Sadly she also has posted a lot more Dillinger :lauren

But as long as she keeps posting stuff like these I don't mind










:homer

EMERALD

:lauren

:goaway

unch*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Called Peyton a 'he' before editing above post :beckylol

- unch

- :rude


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows Mordy gets 'he' and 'she' mixed up a lot.

- Is probably looking forward to Styles vs. Rollins. I don't really care about RAW/SD, but I might watch that. I've been waiting for it for like years, tbh.

- Knows Breaking Bad is top tier. I can't be arsed watching any other shows after rewatching, it just reminds me how high it set the bar for me. Other shows just don't compare.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordy gets a lot of words mixed up. 


Someone get him an English tutor. :lauren 


Actually kept his several weeks break from WF. I didn't think he could do it. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Unlike you and your catsfish obsession

Or me and my Skippy obsession

While I accept my english no muy bueno and mix up words, that last typo was because my keyboard is a mess, you have to press the keys really hard and sometimes it doesn't work*


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

- Hasn't changed one bit, it seems
- New avatar, nice on the eyes too
- Still the king of the Games section, I see?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Is proud of me for keeping to my word. roud

- Should know I'm going to keep it up. Not allowing myself to get in to the habit of mindlessly browsing everyday and coming on to here, it's bad. I've had a really good thing going these past couple of weeks. Forced myself to go out during the day and stuff. Really haven't spent a whole lot on the Internet aside from Netflix at night when I chill out. 

- Should know the Therapy things have been going good as well. Not nearly as many mood swings as I used to get. :yay

Junkie:

- Is one of the only Russian members on here.

- Probably intrigued to see what Ambrose does post-WWE. That video on Twitter was really well made, better than anything WWE has done with him in years. 

- Joined last year.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Good to know you're doing well roud

- Favourite Breaking Bad scene/moment?

- Mine is definitely this:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has watched Breaking Bad.


Repped me some photo of a hot girl I don't know the name of. 


Good guy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- 




&






"I made you my bitch" :banderas

- Really, the whole show is my 'favourite moment'. There's too many good moments, I especially love when Walt & Jesse are working together, and not trying to kill each other. The show has some genuinely hilarious moments underneath all the dark stuff.

- Knows Elliott & Gretchen were pieces of shit in the show. :goaway

Nostalgia:

- Also a good guy.

- Knows my real name.

- Should know I better head out, and not spend too much time on here again. Great to talk to you guys, I'll be back on when I feel up to it again. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Should know that between him and CJ taking longer breaks it hasn't been the same around here :sadbecky

I have to deal with Emerald and Nostalgia more often :lauren

While you are here you should vote in zrc's rankings and vote for the first person (male or female) born in the 90's to win a title at Wrestlemania. A clue








*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Reckon the E will pick these two up?

Twins training with Rikishi and Gangrel.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia

- Has been repped a new one

- Sent me a rep TFW would love :anna

- Loves traveling and photography

EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- Won't count until the 15th

- Misses Nia


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Won't be counting on the 15th either. 

Will be busy.

Didn't.answer my posts questions.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I don't know who they are

- But they look cool

- WWE will take anyone they can now


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Give them Tamina as a manager and hire them Vinny!!!

Mini bulldozers xD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*They do look like Tamina's daughters

Hopefully have more charisma/mic skills

They could be the female AOP*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

And AOP are doing so well now. :lauren 


Should know I just got home and checked Instagram and the Ukrainian girl has sent me another photo of herself. 


:banderas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *They do look like Tamina's daughters
> 
> Hopefully have more charisma/mic skills
> 
> They could be the female AOP*


They aren't fat.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

@Phantom Stranger;

Disneys line up has New Mutants scheduled for April next year.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

@Phantom Stranger;

Disneys line up has New Mutants scheduled for April next year.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Posted that twice 

X-MEN fan

Im not big into super hero stuff myself

*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Fan of one of those manufactured japanese bands comprised by nubile high school aged girls, only this time is a heavy metal one (I guess the whole J-pop thing is starting to get stale and since Babymetal was a sound commercial success...)

Final Fantasy fan.

I guess loves everything Japan related.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Asuka's champion.

- Kairi's enemy.

- Bows before King Crimson.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Didn't post much today

- Has eyes without a face


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Likely wants Styles title run on RAW

I say he is boring unless he goes super heel

The Club needs to be a thing, has to agree with this

*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Yeah, AJ needs refreshing

- AJ and Club were cool in 2016

- Likes Sami Zayn?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gallows and Anderson won't be there this time next year. :lmao

Styles will last as long as his body holds up. 

Can't say the same about my sexy Shane


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Your sexy Shane appears in a new Youtube series

So does the Riptide

It's about the australians wrestlers on NXT, I am hoping for an IIconic cameo. Here is the first episode





*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I already knew about that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posted one thing

Will probably watch that show since it has his two favorite aussies

unch*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Has my 4 fave aussies actually.

and i'm ecstatic knowing yours won't be on it.

It's a performance center thing.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Has my 4 fave aussies actually.

and i'm ecstatic knowing yours won't be on it.

It's a performance center thing.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Good morning to you, 

- I hope you're feeling better, baby.

- Thinkin' of me while you are far away.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*My aussies are too big for that shit

They are busy... cutting promos during commercial breaks :sadbecky

I wouldn't be surprised if they make a cameo on that show though, Peyton is friends with the guy who records the show, he even takes care of her dogs when she is on the road

PHANTOM

Wasn't much here yesterday

Thread was kinda dead because of that

Hopefully everything is ok*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Theyre not cool enough to be on it.

the other two faves are Vidot and Vinky xD

Despite Sexy Shane, Miller was always a hard no.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*If Thorne is in it despite being a geek the IIconics can be in it

I did found interesting that they were using their real names

First episode was fun, despite only knowing half the people there*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

zrc:

*- Victoria fan
- Also the Spice Girl, Victoria
- Catchphrasing*

Mordy:

*- Alive
- Still in green
- Lover of the IIconics*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't like any Spice Girls.

They were always dogshit.



Mordecay said:


> *If Thorne is in it despite being a geek the IIconics can be in it
> 
> I did found interesting that they were using their real names
> 
> First episode was fun, despite only knowing half the people there*


IT'S A PERFORMANCE CENTRE THING!!!


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Victoria is hot
- Look at them abs
- Still better than Bullshit Boys*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You sure about that? I think if it was it would be on WWE PC youtube channel

And they don't use shoot names on anything WWE related

unch

SIMON

Still blue

Still on the Sakura mood

Quitted wrestling before most of us*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Missed his favourites on SmackDown

- Posted a video of their promo which didn't air on TV

- Watches NJPW


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *You sure about that? I think if it was it would be on WWE PC youtube channel
> 
> And they don't use shoot names on anything WWE related
> 
> ...


EVERY PERSON ON IT. WHERE ARE THEY? THE PC.
THEY'RE USING THEIR REAL NAMES BECAUSE IT'S ON ELLIOT'S PAGE.
YOU ACTING DUMB TODAY, OR JUST YOURSELF.



emerald-fire said:


> - Missed his favourites on SmackDown
> 
> - Posted a video of their promo which didn't air on TV
> 
> - Watches NJPW


There's a reason it didn't air.
because nobody gives a shit now Sasha, Nia and Ronda aren't there.
And neither does the E


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*That just means it is not a PC thing, it is a Elliot thing

You are answering yourself

And acting dumb in the process*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope.

By PC thing, everybody in it is from the PC.

Not that it is sanctioned by the WWE.

Just removed your votes from the female rankings xD


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't like Spice Girls
I liked them when I was younger, mostly due to puberty. But yeah, they aren't all that
Has something about the PC that he doesn't like or something


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc

- Knows there's a reason Mordy is called Pavo

- Is struggling for the answer in the Name that wrestler thread

- It's easier than you think

EDIT

Virus

- Likes Lauren Cohan :anna

- Was a Spice Girls fan

- Likes DC Comics. Probably loved Wonder Woman (2017).


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rey Mysterio.

In BroForce.

Second in command. First when Phantom isn't here.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Likes Bro-Force
Probably wants sequel
Don't we all


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*2nd oldest regular here

At least that I know of

Regular on the Celebrities thread as well*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm happy with what we got.

A sequel would be cool, but i'm sure they'd ruin it somehow.

Thread regular.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Posts a lot in the WoW section 

- Adam Cole fan

- Wants to visit Australia

EDIT

zrc

- Knows it's rare for sequels to be as good as the original

- Likes Shane Thorne

- Is a bit of an expert in the Name that wrestler thread


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't think I've ventured there. Apart from a couple pictures in the post a bitch thread.

Been to Australia already.

Not interested in Cole.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is iffy on having a Bro-Force sequel
It is a indie game, so it might end up being good
Its not like it was made by EA


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Dislike EA

They did made the best football game of all time in FIFA 98... 20 years ago when they weren't as greedy

God I loved that game*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Is iffy on having a Bro-Force sequel
> It is a indie game, so it might end up being good
> Its not like it was made by EA


Friday 13th was indy too. Didn't stop it being a cash grabbing pile of shit.

Things have changed drastically since BroForce was made.

Think it had an Expendables dlc on the 360, but didn't get it.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Started a thread

- Best football game was either FIFA 07 or 09

- Likes cooking

EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- Huge fan of women's wrestling

- Likes to ride the Riptide


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I was never a football game fan, so....
EA was good, then they destroyed Ultima and Command and Conquer, so fuck them
Activision has gotten almost as bad


Edit:
I got ninja'd
Twice
Too many people!!!!!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Haven't played anything Activision since Deadpool.

But before that I hadn't played anything since X-Men Legends/MUA. So can't really judge.

EA have always been the ones that used to piss me off, with their trillion expansions for the Sims.

EDIT- Remade Alicia Fox's pic, what the fuck is up with her hair? Should ask Pavo that, seeing as it's his chance to see Skippy and the WOmbat.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Blizzard pulled that shit with WOW. Thankfully people stopped buying that shit
Maybe thats why they're doing remasters of Starcraft and Warcraft 3
They became kind of scummy after merging with, wait for it, Activision!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ah right I never played that. Was too into Age of Empires, Smackdown and Sims as a kid :lmao.

Even then I barely remember who makes what lol.

Doesn't like Activision,


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Played Age of Empires
I have to get 3 off Steam soon
Who does like Activision anymore?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Age of Empires II :homer

I played that shit for hours

Back when I was a kid the only computer we had in my house was my uncle's, he let us play for one hour when we finished our homework and, in holydays, let's us play as much as we wanted, some of my best childhood memories roud*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I always just built my own maps. filled it with armor elephants. and just have a little village in the corner (I was the village). Ah good times.

I did like Kingdom Under Fire as well on the original X-Box.Pissed me off they cancelled the current gen version of it.

Didn't really have his womens votes removed.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Activision gave us Pitfall! Show some damn respect, virus!

- I think I still have an Atari 2600 in storage.

- Did not remove Mordy's votes.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Travels in trains even though he has the power of teleportation :lauren

- :asuka :kairi


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

AJ Fan.

Randy Orton fan.

Becky fan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Asuka fan

- Views Kairi as an adversary to Asuka

- Joined a couple of months ago


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Said three things about me.

Charlotte fan.

Joined a couple years ago.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Said three things about ef.

- Isn't against Mayu Iwatani? :dance

- Will be if she ever gets in Asuka's way.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

I'll never be against Mayu. She rocks.

I'm not that against Io either, even though I don't like her near as much as Kana.

I only dislike Kairi. And it goes way back.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is against the purest, most wholesome person in the world :monkey

Must be pure evil

Doesn't dislike Io :lauren*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mayu love always gets a like. :fact

- Not a fan of Kairi Sane/Hojo.

- Watches joshi.

Mordy:

- -_-

- -_________________________________________________________________________-

- Mayu non-hater. :mark


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

I don't care how adorable (or Kawaii in this case) one may be. If I want cute, I go watch some cartoons.

Saying I'm not against Io doesn't mean I'm a fan of hers: she's just there and I don't mind her.

Kawaii on the other hand, is the embodiment of all that cute crap like J-Pop, maid cafe, waifus, etc, that the Japanese media spouts on a nonstop basis and the youngsters (and not so youngsters) love so much. And her style is basically the generic one that was so prevalent among joshis some 10 years ago and...wait a sec, I recall having sworn I wouldn't post about Kairi (except for joking purposes). You have made me break my promise! Aaaagh!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I also think Io is okay.

- See, I'm an oldster who digs kawaii culture. 

- I love Kairi and Mayu... but I'm starting to lean towards Mayu. Mayu gets weirdo points.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*About to betray Kairi :monkey

TBF main roster booking does make people turn against their favorites

Probably happy that my girls are not on tv anymore :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It ain't WWE's doing... for once. 

- They're really close; it's a coin flip, really.

- But I have been on Mayu kick. Hard to tell, right? I've been so subtle about it.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* On a Mayu kick 

* Is _always_ on a Mayu kick.

* Is posting in the Hikaru Shida thread more now :woo


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Joshi follower, going by their signature, profile pic and post content.

Probably thinks Hana Kimura is god.

Has cobra in their username.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :asuka

- :asuka :asuka

- :asuka :asuka :kana


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*-








-















-





















*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- DEMONS OF DENAK.

- https://geektyrant.com/news/doctor-strange-2-will-reportedly-include-marvel-characters-brother-voodoo-and-clea

- :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Just posted the most important news.

-


















- "Then felt I like some watcher of the skies. When a new planet swims into his ken."


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- 



 <------------ This album is fucking amazing.
- You should check the new Anime series "YU-NO: A girl who chants love at the bound of this world."
- The show has some amazing music both opener and ending*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Cool. I'll check 'em out.

- When I'm done marking.

- *CLEA* and *Brother Voodoo* :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posted in Mordy green :lauren

- For that offense, you just made...:thelist

- Says he's going to check out a new anime series


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- CLEA.

- BROTHER VOODOO.

_ CLEA!!!!!!!!! :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-









Mordy's doom is near :mark :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Brother Voodoo

The best Sorcerer Supreme

FIGHT ME PHANTOM!!!!










EMERALD

They have the IIconics cut promos on commercial breaks, so not much difference than when they weren't champions :shrug

And with the brand split over those titles will be beyond dead

No matter which team carry them*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Put Billie over Kairi in his rankings

- But doesn't have Billie's name in his favorites list in his sig

- :confused


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Smackdown fan?

Hates the Night Sky.

Either that, or cannot help but have sadistic impulses towards it.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- SmackDown has my two favourite wrestlers (Orton and Flair). So I guess you could say I prefer SmackDown over Raw :shrug

- Fellow Megadeth fan 









- Likes GTA :anna


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*GTA fan

I only ever played Vice City on PS2 myself

Should play Forager on Steam*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Vice City :mark :mark

- Should know I played it on PC. I got stuck at one of the missions and didn't complete the full game though. 

- Is a bit of a gaming expert


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- CleaCleacLEaClEaCLEaCLEACleAClEaCleACleaCleacLEaClEaCLEaCLEACleAClEaCleA CleaCleacLEaClEaCLEaCLEACleAClEaCleACleaCleacLEaClEaCLEaCLEACleAClEaCleA 
CleaCleacLEaClEaCLEaCLEACleAClEaCleACleaCleacLEaClEaCLEaCLEACleAClEaCleA
CleaCleacLEaClEaCLEaCLEACleAClEaCleACleaCleacLEaClEaCLEaCLEACleAClEaCleA

- Brother Voodoo.

- CleaCleacLEaClEaCLEaCLEACleAClEaCleACleaCleacLEaClEaCLEaCLEACleAClEaCleA CleaCleacLEaClEaCLEaCLEACleAClEaCleACleaCleacLEaClEaCLEaCLEACleAClEaCleA 
CleaCleacLEaClEaCLEaCLEACleAClEaCleACleaCleacLEaClEaCLEaCLEACleAClEaCleA
CleaCleacLEaClEaCLEaCLEACleAClEaCleACleaCleacLEaClEaCLEaCLEACleAClEaCleA


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :lauren

- unch

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Is punching Phantom for excessively marking out.










* Vice City may be his favorite GTA.

* I'm not that big of a fan of the series but Vice City was fun, I loved the music and theme of it.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









- Yeah, Vice City was amazing

- Knows Phantom is a cool guy but sometimes gets carried away with his excessive marking out.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Toni :mark

* Knows RKO > Diamond Cutter

*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









- Probably loved the Orton vs Hardy feud in 2018

- Knows the IIconics' doom is near :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I skipped over the Hardy/Orton feud. I have little interest in both of them anymore.

The Iiconics will keep those belts, longer than they should. Because their competition is terrible barring the Pirate.

:beckyhi


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I wish you were right, but I see the IIconics losing the titles as soon as they face Kairi and Asuka

I would say that they could delay the match as much as possible, but there are not many teams the IIconics could face, especially babyface teams.

There are only 3 actual teams in the division right now lol. *


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I also didn't care about the Hardy/Orton feud.


Orton needs a more interesting performer to get me invested in his feuds at this point, Styles did that for WrestleMania.


Maybe Carmella and Ember will be a team now. Funny how it was Carmella and Naomi. Neither of which will win MITB so I could see them teaming for a bit.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Superkick into the Eclipse could work. 

Not that they'd win much. 

But being put in a team signals death for the wrestler involved.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Ember is geting pinned by fucking Mandy Rose in 2 minutes, it's not like she can go much lower than that

Better to be in a team with someone with charisma and who can cut promos for her while she does the hot tag

Either way I would be surprised if there is a division or women tag titles a year from now at this rate*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Still moaning while his undeserving girls are champions. :bunk


Ember has done nothing on the main roster so I am not surprised. :shrug


After Ronda left we're back to two minute matches.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*At least my girls get a reaction

You want a girl who doesn't get a reaction and is not very good to be champion or to be in important matches., that's undeserving

With the brand split basically dead the women and the tag teams will suffer the most and have the hardest time to make tv, so that means that the women tag teams have no chance*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

IIconics barely got a reaction before.

Then they won at Mania and got the shock value response, followed by a bunch of bandwagon fans. 

If the roles were reversed and Sonya and Mandy won at Mania they would get more of a reaction than The IIconics now. Booking and TV time gets crowd reaction. Sonya and Mandy have been booked terribly and not had much TV time in the past year so there is no reason to care about them. Just look at the reaction they were getting in the Elimination Chamber match, but then WWE proceeded to do nothing with them afterwards.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Mandy and Sonya had been pushed way harder than the IIconics prior to Mania and still got no reaction

They had Naomi feud, the break up tease, the Asuka feud, still no reactions. Only thing the IIconics did since their call up until Mania was going against Naomi and Asuka because there was a PPV in Australia.

They simply don't have the charisma to make people care about them and while they might be a bit better than the IIconics in the ring, for people to stand out just for your in ring work you have to be great, and both of them are just average at best*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No respect for President Mayu.

- Abhors President Strange.

- Just... awful.

Mordy:

- Ninja.

- Just...

- ...awful.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes to exaggerate. Way harder. :hayden3


Ignoring the EC reaction when the two deserving teams were the final two. 


:goaway




Phantom:

Mayu.

Doctor Strange.

Nerd.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*No longer in Planet Mayu

Formerly known as Mars

Likes Mayu more than Kairi these days :monkey:goawayunch

NOSTALGIA

They were crowning a new champion, of course the final 2 teams would get a reaction. It's like the Rumble, the final 2 always get a reaction

You put any heel team in that position against Sasha and Bayley and i would like have gotten the same reaction

They may have not been pushed harder, but they have had more chances to proove themselves and they have failed so far*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Jobber wars.

- Again.

- They're both terrible. Why must you fight?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes many terrible things. 


Used to like Sonya.


Bandwagoner.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Someone has to defend them I suppose.

When they realise neither duo are getting anywhere the better it will be.

morning Phanny.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi.

- Mornin', zrc!

- How's life?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

All good my opulent ghoul.

How about your fine self?

Voted like a good Phantom.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I have nothing to complain about.

- Pretty sure we're getting Clea in a live-action movie; I'm going to be intolerable. :fact

- Master of Rankings.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Frankenhooker is on Horror channel this week. Love it :lmao

Yeah, I think most characters will be on film soon enough lol. Especially after seeing their schedule.

DC can't even compete, not even with Batman.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I have Frankenhooker stories...

- I remember when that brief mention of Doctor Strange in Spider-Man 2 was enough to drive me wild.

- Simpler times.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably marked out when Strange was mentioned in The Winter Soldier as well :lauren

Is happy that Clea would probably be in a movie

Hopes that they don't fuck up with the casting*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Simpler times indeed.

Now a movie is considered a flop unless it makes a billion dollars. :lmao

I remember when X-Men 3's $300million was considered a huge success. Then again budgets weren't so huge back then, so it has to make hundreds of millions just to break even. Which is why I'm fearing Dark Phoenix at the Box Office. And IF New Mutants does indeed get released next April (which I doubt).


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Telling the truth about Mandy and Sonya and the IIconics

I hate to support jobbers because I know I am in for a bad time, but main eventers are so boring these days

Probably thinks that Dark Phoenix is gonna flop*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You'd think the end of a franchise that started this boom, would bow out better. Instead folks are like urgh another one.

They deserve it though, they had such a precious thing and managed to fuck up the unfuckable.

Luckily there are no main eventers in the women's division. Not now Rousey is gone.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah. I don't think New Mutants will be a success. 

- Even though it is my most anticipated film of 2050.

- Man, they sell Ant-Man and Thanos toys at McDonald's now. The nerds have won the Great War.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree the main eventers are boring.


I haven't cared about one since Punk left.


Talking about a movie I won't watch.




Phantom: 


Double ninja'd me. :goaway


Knows what toys McDonalds sells. :lauren


Probably takes his girlfriend there on a romantic night out. :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I always check the Happy Meal schedule.

- Thinks I've betrayed Sonya.

- I still think she has some talent. She was unfairly maligned about a year ago, but now she has her fans. Y'all don't need me.

She has potential, but I'm not that invested in her.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks Sonya has talent :lauren

Old age seems to be catching up to him and can't recognize talent anymore

Checks the Happy Meals Menus. I have never had a Happy Meal in my life :lol. And no, it's not because I am poor, but I always went for other options on the menu, even as a kid*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I just want the toys.

- Everything else is secondary. 

- You can purchase the toy without the meal, but it feels incomplete without the salted grease.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That is odd.


Enjoys a salty taste in his mouth. :lauren


Has stuck with that avatar for some time now. Shocking.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I kinda dig it.

- Might change it in a few days...

- Strange or Mayu?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Peyton

With an IIconics sig

Before they lose their titles at MITB :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Didn't say 3 things
Posted EMH Wasp
Which is best Wasp


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Only non jobber Wasp

DC fan

Phantom may not like him because of that*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hmmm...

- :hmm

- I mean, she's cute and all...

Mordy:

- Ninja.

- Please, she's more jobber-y than the average Wasp.

- Stop basing your opinions on superheroes on cartoons. Be an adult and read a comic.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Hiya Munchkin.










- Probably wants me to go back to my ordinary usual self Anna.

- Should know I'm just trying to find the right sig/avi combo first. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

-









- You'll find it. I believe in you. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I ordered from Subway today, always been so scared of that place because of my anxiety. :lol I still think ordering from there is a bitch, though.

- Posted an adorable image. :anna

- Posted a Becky gif. You don't see that every day. :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Is looking forward to the Breaking Bad movie

-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- :beckyhi

- The Breaking Bad Movie should be interesting, although I'm not sure how good it'll be compared to the actual show. I do like the idea of seeing what happens to Jesse after the show.

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

go vote in the womens rankings. 

vote

vote.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Likes when Anna is kissing other women :book

In the Breaking Bad mood

Just ordered Subways*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I don't watch enough Women's wrestling to vote.

- Majority of them are boring. :lauren

- Hello.

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Came online because he saw me posting. :fact

- Also enjoys when Anna kisses other Women. Because he's a perv. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

-:beckyhi

- Loved FIFA 98

- Has high praise for Peruvian food

EDIT

TFW

- Vote for :becky

- Although she'll win by a landslide even if you don't :beckylol

- Your two favourite things in one photo:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You are now dead to me.

dead.

dead.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Disowned poor TFW :sadbecky

- Looking forward to Dark Phoenix

- Likes Hugh Jackman, hates Wolverine


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I wouldn't say I'm looking forward to Dark Phoenix.

I just wanna see how it ends, seeing as I've sat through the crap for nearly 2 decades.

I usually watch the cartoons when I get back from the cinema to remind me what real X-Men look like.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wishes the X-Men movies were more like the cartoons

The advantage that Marvel has now whenever they decided to relaunch the franchise is that besides Wolverine, Magneto and Charles the rest of the X-men cast can be easily replaceable

Lawrence has been Mystique for like 4 movies and still doesn't feel like she owns the role*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Because the character is Mystique in name only.

Rebecca managed to capture Mystique perfectly and she barely spoke.

Damage has already been done, its gonna take a lot for anybody to take the muties seriously again. But they can start by completing that X-Men cartoon they're working on.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- SHE HAS RETURNED :anna :anna

- Isn't looking forward to Dark Pheonix.

- Sophie Turner, though :banderas Emerald knows.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah, that she is a fucking terrible actor.

And looks like Boy George (they even had a scene of Cyclopss saying she looked like him in Apocalypse).

Long as Storm does more than hurl lightning, then i'll be happy. Let's be honest they just wanted a black character and one who had visually pleasing powers.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Thinks Sophie Turner is a terrible actress.

- Might be right. I don't watch Game of Thrones because it doesn't appeal to me, and it doesn't seem like she's had many good roles. Maybe Dark Phoenix will be her chance to prove herself, but who knows. The trailers looked ehhh.

- Wants me to vote in the rankings, even though I'll just vote Becky because I'm predictable.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has high expectations for Dark Phoenix
And Sophie's acting
:reneelel


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

All the trailers look like XMen Last Stands original script. 

Minus Rogue, IceMan, Gambit, Kitty, Colossus, Pyro, Avalanche and Jubilee.

unch


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I never said I had high expectations. :lol The trailers looked pretty bad.

- Should know it likely won't be a movie I see in the Cinema, tbh.

- Has probably seen Endgame already. I'd be surprised if he hasn't.

zrc:

- Ninja Turtled me.

- Is the reason I say turtled.

- Knows I was going to return to :anna eventually.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Be surprised, I haven't
Kind of burned out on superhero movies
I will watch Brightburn though


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Returned to :anna

- All is right with the world again :anna

- Cool poster

EDIT

Virus

- Ninja

- Doesn't rate Sophie Turner's acting. I'll admit she's not really a great actress.

- Yes, too many superhero movies.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- WHAT?!

- I'm guessing you've seen Spoilers already, if not, I'm impressed. I waited only a little bit after release, and I was already getting shit spoiled for me. :lauren

- Should know it's a bad idea to go on Twitch if you want to avoid spoilers. Fuck Twitch Chat. :lol

Emerald:

- Is happy to see the return of the Kendrick. :anna

- Should know I watched this video for 'research purposes' only. 






- Definitely not to see Anna bouncing everywhere. I'm not a perv. God.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I did see the spoilers.
Was less than impressed
Movies looks to busy. And using


Spoiler: ENDGAME



Time Travel


 seems lazy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Got ninja'd

- Nothing new about that :beckylol

- Is surprised Virus hasn't seen Endgame. Should know I haven't either.

EDIT

Virus

- Ninja'd me again

- Wasn't impressed with Endgame storyline

- Prefers DC to Marvel


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I enjoyed Endgame, but it was really annoying needing a piss. My body can't handle a 3 hour movie. That was really awkward in a packed Cinema too, I get really anxious about nudging past everyone. Not down for pissing myself either, though.

- Should know there was some really loud and annoying people, but I expected it.

- Should know this is why I don't go to Cinemas very often. :lol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows his priorities :anna

- Knows lengthy movies need to have a piss break

- Claims he's not a perv. I believe you :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I'm glad somebody does. :side:

-









- You didn't see that. :side:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Blake :banderas

- Sent me a Charlynch rep roud

-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- That scene :lmao






- Has good taste in Women :anna

- Should know I'm leaving you again. Be on next week though. :aryep


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Leaving again :sadbecky

- Bye, Brock









- See what I did there? :jericho2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

He had to go at some point.

He doesn't need an award this year. :lmao

I'm gonna make sure I voye for none of you this time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Disowned TFW

Has his Excel file ready to count the womens rankings votes next week

Probably happy that his Hungry Hippo is already back in the gym training for her comeback*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hi, I'm here to say that Current Movie Phoenix is bad and should feel bad.

- I won an award in my first year here; I need no more. 

(Thank you, guys. I still hate you.)

- It 2: The Re-Clownening looks pretty groovy.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Had a misunderstanding with me a week ago.

-Still going strong in this particular thread.

-Quite entertaining.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I think I hate you most of all, Scarecrow. roud

- This is the only thread that matters. :fact

- Loves that Shuma-Gorath. :woo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Worked on this today. 



Spoiler:  They're every woman















Good, no?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Excellent work. 

- :anna


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Whenever I post here it's either them or that Emerald user that I find.

Likes everything Frankenstein related.

Universal or Hammer Frankenstein?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup, that seems right.

- Universal Frankenstein wins in a squash.

- This is how I see it:

Universal Dracula < Hammer Dracula
Universal Frankenstein > Hammer Frankenstein
Universal Wolf Man = Hammer Werewolf 
Universal Mummy/Kharis < Hammer Mummy/Kharis (Karloff Imhotep is the best.)
Universal Phantom/Acid-to-Face Phantom < Hammer Phantom/Acid-to-Face Phantom (Chaney reigns supreme.)


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Phantom Stranger said:


> Universal Mummy/Kharis < Hammer Mummy/Kharis (Karloff Imhotep is the best.)
> Universal Phantom/Acid-to-Face Phantom < Hammer Phantom/Acid-to-Face Phantom (Chaney reigns supreme.)


Arenn't Karloff's Imhotep and Chaney's Phantom supposed to be Universal monsters? 

My fave phantom movie is the Schumacker on- just kidding, has to be the crossover one with Dorian Gray that De Palma did with the whole 70s rock setting.

Now a "joshi" question: Ringu or ju-on? Lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- They are, but Hammer didn't remake those movies. Mummy '59 is a Kharis movie, Phantom '62 owes more to Rains than Chaney.

- Phantom of the Paradise... wens3 

That's a major film in my world. 

- Ringu.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

One of the few musicals I enjoy.

And Winslow's helmet looks like Griffith/Femto's from _Berserk_.

I prefer Ju-on, purely from a scare-o-meter standpoint. Though Ring's premise is more interesting.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Loves Asuka (Me too, Kairi is still better tho  )

Likes J-Horror

Asian Horror Movies are the best for sure. Good choice. Have you seen The Curse (NOROI) ?
*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Told a fucking lie in his first response.

Doesn't deserve 3 responses for that lie.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Had a really funny reply in the Asuka thread about me posting there :lol

Still so salty

Assumed she was going to eat the pin to the IIconics :lauren*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Mentioned that I never uploaded those IIconics debut photos in his last 3 things to me
- The reason for that is cos I'm a lazy bitch LOL
- I still have them though, they're on my phone, I might upload them one day :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Still haven't deleted the IIconics pics despite not being a fan of them roud

Knows that was a historic moment that should be remembered forever :lol

Not a fan of womens wrestling in general*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Fan of Peyton.

Intruded into the Asuka thread and had some unpleasant exchanges with some of the folks over there.

Bolds his text in green.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ride the RipTide!!

She's not like most girls!

She ain't the lady to mess with!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Catchphrases.

- "Nobody is ready for Asuka."

- "I'M MAYU IWATANI! OUT OF MY WAY, JERKASS!"


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

None of the above were catchphrases. :lmao

You uttered one though.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Paraphrase of a catchphrase. Whatever. 

- If it's in their theme and/or on a t-shirt, it counts! I'm counting it!

- Replacing "I'm" with "she's" doesn't change that! 

P.S. I uttered two.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Victoria never had a T-shirt :lmao

Not an official one anyway. 

I should know. I have 11 unofficial ones and the Widows Peak Freak one that Mrs Varon sells herself.

Molly, Jazz and Stacy never had t-shirts either.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I meant Nia on that one.

- You would know; you are the Victoria expert.

- Ugh, I have a headache.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Urgh all Nia merch is terrible. 

Except her figures. 

They get the gut perfect.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Doesn't like Nia's merch.

Except her action figures.

Likes Nia's gut? Would drink champagne from her navel?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I am about to eat so I don't want to read about Nia's gut. :bunk


Probably has some wrestling merch. 


My last wrestling shirt, an NWO t-shirt, I threw away earlier this year.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

HugoCortez said:


> Doesn't like Nia's merch.
> 
> Except her action figures.
> 
> Likes Nia's gut? Would drink champagne from her navel?


I'd ask her to sit on my face so I can dine on the water buffalo.

Had a nwo shirt. 

It has long since died. 

Like my Kane.shirt.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Owned a Kane shirt. 


Something about Nia and water Buffalo. 


May or may not have read that Becky Lynch sucks thread.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have not.

I'm sure it's a load of dog shit.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Would like to eat Nia's pussy.

Or ass (the water buffalo expression is a bit vague). Possibly both.

So I guess that means they would indeed like to drink champagne from her navel.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd go down.

And if she got nasty I'd say.

I did it for the Rock.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Would eat nia's farts and dungs yet wouldn't like it that much.

But would put up with it for The Rock.

Did they smell what Nia was cooking?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I was watching a clip WWE posted about all the tag team finishers

Only female team that appeared was the IIconics

Not surprised since there are only 3 female tag teams and the other 2 don't have tag team finishers :lol

HUGO

Ninja

Not a big fan of that Reil guy

Has talked trash about Carmella in the Asuka thread*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

If Asuka and Sasha were a team, they would have an amazing tag finish.


Codebreaker into Backstabber.


Man, I'm picturing it in my mind and it looks both amazing and hilarious (it's Ziggler who's receiving the finisher)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

HugoCortez said:


> Would eat nia's farts and dungs yet wouldn't like it that much.
> 
> But would put up with it for The Rock.
> 
> Did they smell what Nia was cooking?


Brownies with a hint of tuna mayo


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Would they do the same to Rikishi (not exactly the same, since Rikishi has no pussy...I think)?

Let me reformulate that:

Would they be willing to smell what Rikishi is cooking?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No.

Fat man stank ain't my jam.

I'm sure he's a lovely guy, despite having blood type ragu.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Would they drink champagne from Rikishi's navel?

Would they do it for The Rock?

Knows I'm giving the other users here nonstop nausea.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:lmao

I live for it.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rotted. 

Growl. 

Meow.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* This thread took a very...

* Interesting turn.

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hana Kimura fan.

- Enjoys Teen Titans.

- Fellow Heart fan.


OH SNAP!!! I PLAYED BY THE RULES FOR THE FIRST TIME IN MONTHS!!! :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Asuka fan.

Kairi fan. 

Mayu fan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Victoria fan.

- Does the rankings.

- Good poster.

I remember why we stopped playing that way...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Talking in
Short sentence fragments 
For some reason


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's

- What we

- Do here.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*This is

How We 

Do It*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Does

Everything

Badly


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Likes

- Sonya

- Deville.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Posted some pictures.

Lifted straight from google.

I give him an E- for effort.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Knows Victoria is one tough woman.

-Reps her as an avy.

-Cool guy


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Bliss fan.

AJ fan.

Rollins fan. How come almost all the AJ fans are Rollins fans?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

HugoCortez said:


> Bliss fan.
> 
> AJ fan.
> 
> Rollins fan. How come almost all the AJ fans are Rollins fans?


I don't think @Showstopper is a big AJ fan though I'm not entirely sure on that one but it's clear he's a strong Rollins supporter.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted one thing.

- Has shamed himself.

- Resident Evil fan.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Would they drink champagne from Vince's Mcmahon's navel?

Would they want to know what vince's cooking?

Would they do it for The Rock?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No.

- No.

- :lenny


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

StylesClash90 said:


> I don't think @Showstopper is a big AJ fan though I'm not entirely sure on that one but it's clear he's a strong Rollins supporter.


Don't know who Showstopper is.

But I know two things about them: is a Rollins (told me yopurself) and an HBK (that username) fan.

Anyway, I know not every Rollins fan is an AJ fan, that's why I said "almost all"


Above:

Wouldn't drink champagne from Vince's navel.

Doesn't/wouldn't wanna know what Vince's cooking.

Wouldn't do it for The Rock! What a monst- wait, is that Lenny face supposed to mean yes or not?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I have time to kill in a brutal and horrific fashion.

- Should I rep people?

- I'm gonna rep people.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Please, don't rape people.

It's all sorts of wrong.

The Rock wouldn't approve.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Evil
- Deicide fan
- Metalhead*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The Supreme Evil.

- Also happens to be a Cardcaptor Sakura fan.

- Friend of the world, enemy of Daniel Bryan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

-









-


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

AJ fan.

Is a Rollins fan?

Would drink champagne from AJ's (styles) navel?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is correct that I'm an AJ fan

- I'm not a Rollins fan

- No, I wouldn't


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Is a premium member (what is that supposed to mean?).

Wouldn't want to drink champagne from AJ's navel.

...maybe from Orton's?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckylol I wouldn't drink champagne from anyone's navel

- Click on Get Premium on top of the page. You'll get the required info.

- Thinks all AJ fans are Rollins fans. :nah2


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Wouldn't drink champagne (any other drink) from anyone's navel.

Not even Becky's (she's taken a shower in this scenario)?

Not a Rollins fan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Nah

- Has a navel fetish

- Doesn't like Kairi


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't watch NXT

Probably only the Takeovers

Only added Kairi to his list because she was called up*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Bad man.

- Fan of a bad band.

- Likes bad wrestlers.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Fellow Asuka fan.

Would drink from any of their favourites' navel?

Would want to know what any of them are cooking?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has a new gimmick.

- I can respect that.

- Would drink from Robert Fripp's naval?


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Hasn't answered my questions.

Asked me if I would drink from Robert Fripp's naval.

Didn't know he had several boats and/or ships. But yeah, it would be cool to drink atop an air carrier or a dreadnought.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants answers.

- The Big Problem ≠ The Solution. The Solution = Let It Be.

- You can reach me at (213) 464-5053.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

That should be Kana's AEW theme.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I would :mark.

- Kreepy Klown Kana needs to make a comeback 

-









Good times.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Knows how much that I enjoy destroying boot shits like Daniel Bryan and Sami Shit on WWE 2K19
- All annoying "wrestlers" must be vanquished
- Still loves Asuka sucking and spitting out blood*


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*- Is from the 0.75 gate of hell. Which I believe is a part of the gate that's almost finished.

- Has a cool sig of anime girls unconcerned with trees that are alive and would probably eat them.

- Not sure if he or she likes music.*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- OF COURSE, I LOVE MUSIC!!!!
- I'm a METALHEAD, Dammit
- Only Heathens don't like music*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- #TeamCardcaptor

- Loves anime

- Likes Shawn Michaels :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

30 WF friends.

Fan of the Showstopper.

Would also like to see Christian get inducted into the HOF. 



HugoCortez said:


> Would they drink champagne from Vince's Mcmahon's navel?





HugoCortez said:


> Would drink champagne from AJ's (styles) navel?





HugoCortez said:


> Wouldn't want to drink champagne from AJ's navel.
> 
> ...maybe from Orton's?





HugoCortez said:


> Likes Nia's gut? Would drink champagne from her navel?





HugoCortez said:


> Would eat nia's farts and dungs yet wouldn't like it that much.





HugoCortez said:


> Would they drink champagne from Rikishi's navel?





HugoCortez said:


> Would drink from any of their favourites' navel?
> 
> Would want to know what any of them are cooking?


Are you 10 years old? 

You're becoming as bad as Cafu was in this thread. Grow up.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Gah.

- Where am I?

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Up late. 


Should sleep. 


Will complain how tired he is on here in 8 hours time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wrong.

- I'll complain about how tired I am now.

- So tired.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is the girlfriend snoring? :hmm: 


As a very light sleeper I never enjoyed sharing a bed with a girl. 


I need my own space. sleeping together is the most overrated aspect of a relationship imo.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*No wonder he is single

Doesn't like to share his bed with a WOMAN

I think we all know why :hmmm.... :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Of course Mordy would be the next poster. fpalm


Makes the worst kind of jokes. :bunk 


It's just being a very light sleeper and I take a while to fall asleep so the sound of someone else already sleeping and snoring makes it harder for me to get to sleep. Not to mention the added body heat element. Sharing a bed with someone in the summer time is just awful.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Might be sick of naming 3 things for Mordy :lol
- I agree about sharing a bed with someone, especially when it's hot. Where I live it gets extremely humid, so sharing with someone is fucking awful
- Posted that at 9:30pm my time


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Will watch Double or Nothing to see if Moxley makes an appereance

Was confused about WWE network being no longer available in Windows 10

Connects her laptop to her tv to watch the network*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Good thing I never got the crappy WWE Network. 

If I want to watch a PPV it's either Dailymotion the next day or some other website. Old WWE content I either use YouTube or Dailymotion. :shrug

Likely not on Windows 10 because his computer is probably some old piece of crap from 1995.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*My main computer is on Windows 8 and my shitty laptop has Windows 10, so you are wrong, as always.

Don't you get tired of being wrong all the time?

Doesn't have a good sense of humour to appreciate my awesome jokes*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

They make me laugh sometimes I'll admit. 


Though always the same material. At least try to mix it up now and again. :bunk 


Mordy won't admit that he likes to think about and talk about those people a lot. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nah, I only think about them when you are around

My mind is usually busy thinking about... other things










:homer*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- 2019 is his favorite wrestling year
- His favorites are still champs
- BALL IN!!!*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Rose from Hell

-Is a part timer

-Isn't wrong about the Peytoholic.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

More regular these days. 

Won't watch three from hell. 

Styles fan. AJ not Harry.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

StylesClash90

- Wasn't clear enough

- Did Simon rise from Hell?

- Or is he a rose from Hell?









EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- Came out of nowhere

- Shane fan. Thorne not McMahon.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Digs Lord of the Rings.

- Was ninja'd by President zrc.

- E. Lilly is his favorite superhero.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Everyone is a president for him

Am I president Mordy?

Not posting as much as he used to*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- NJPW fan

- Tennis fan

- Bit of a perv


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Exceptional individuals are Presidents.

- So... no.

- The guy currently in the White House is definitely not a President.

(NO POLITICS! THAT'S IT! I'M DONE WITH IT!)

ef:

- :beckyhi.

- Galadriel lets me sleep on her couch. 

- :bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got Phantom'd

- Tries to convince people he's a she

- B. Cumberbatch is his favourite superhero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Why am I not a "she?"

- No one has explained why I couldn't possibly be a "she."

- Doctor Strange is my favorite, not Cumberbatch.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- B. Cumberbatch plays his favourite superhero

- You _can_ be a she. But you're not.

- Galadriel doesn't have a couch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- But I am.

- Or maybe I'm not.

- Or maybe I am. Stop making assumptions.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I'm not making assumptions

-









- Tries so hard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- But you don't know.

- What proof have you?

- :hmm


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wants to know what proof I have

-









- :bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is a he

Or a she

If he/she is both Nostalgia will love him/her

EMERALD

Repping me Federer :bjpenn

Think that I am a bit of a pervert :lauren

Not just a bit though >*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Nostalgia will love him/her

- But regressive Mordy wouldn't

- Got ninja'd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Liar.

- If you have "proof," DM me. 

- Won't DM me.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









- :nah2

- :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Lost.

- Using memes to cope with defeat.

- :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Thinks I lost :nah2

- Anyway, I don't care if you're a he or a she although I know you're a he.

-








:bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You don't.

- But I still love you.

-


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Has confessed his feelings for Emerald.

-But he's a dude.

-Okay I won't judge.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Wrong

-









-









EDIT

StylesClash90

- :beckyhi

-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Knows Emerald lost

Just like Asuka and Kairi are losing to the IIconics in this whole european tour :mark:

Just like the IIconics will at MITB :sadbecky

EMERALD

Awful ninja :goaway

Calls me regressive

Charlotte is his favorite female wrestler*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Even if I were a dude, there would be nothing wrong with that.

- Go back to the '50s with that jive!

- :goaway

Mordy:

- This thread is the worst.

- Wants the IIconics to win.

- Should be banned.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Evil ninja
- About to change his sig
- MAKE IT HORROR!!!!*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Moi?

- Nah. I like this sig.

- And it is horror.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Royal Fortune :mark :mark

- aige :asuka :kairi

- Awe-ska :mark


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Phantom Stranger:

*- Hmmm... for a second, your signature disappeared
- The Mystery of the Disappearing Signature
- Scooby-Doo fan?*

emerald-fire:

*- Ninja'd me
- Must be heaven to team with Asuka
- Has a fanart of her*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yessir.

- Always have been. 

(KATE MICUCCI IS VELMA NOW!!! :mark)

- Has to edit. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably finds it creepy that Mordy has to always mention me when I'm not here. 

Talk about obsessive. 

Should know I never do that.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Obsession is unhealthy.

- You know who isn't obsessive?

- Kate Micucci. Ditto for Mayu Iwatani.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Always rambles on about the same folks. 


So I will do the same. 


Have a new pic of the Ukrainian girl.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Cool.

- KATE MICUCCI!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know she's really slow at responding to my messages recently and it's annoying. 


Maybe its because she gets so many other messages from strangers on Instagram that she avoids the app. 


Knows she's missing out. Nostalgia is great company. :fact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Awake because he was waiting for an answer from that chick

She simply takes her time because she doesn't want to answer you and doesn't know a polite way to say Fuck off

And she has her arm in a very convenient position in that pic :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is wrong. She likes me quite a bit, that's why she has sent me more personal photos. :cool2 


That I can't post publicly on WF. 


But they are hot, believe me. ;D


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Sigless

Transgirls

An awesome dude*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- Japanese culture.

- Seems groovy.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Probably doesn't listen to half the songs I send him

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I stopped listening to them months ago.

- :beckyhi

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :sadbecky

- Shattered my tiny heart into pieces

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Good.

-









- :bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Good?!

-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Mean to Emerald

Not sure how to feel about that :hmm

Has more obsessions than I have Peyton pics

EMERALD

I was conflicted about him getting bullied

Then he posted a couple of gifs of Kairi getting chopped by Nepostism, so good that Phantom is bullying him

Only people allowed to beat Kairi are the IIconics
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Good. 

- :dance

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Charlotte makes Kairi look like a midget. 


Posting that woman again. :bored


Should know it's past 1am here and Nostalgia needs sleep.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Go to sleep.

- Dream of Kate Micucci.

- And shirtless Benedict Cumberbatch.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably has dreamt about shirtless Cumberbatch :lauren

For sure has dreamt about shirtles Dr. Strange

Maybe a she after all*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Talking about nasty things.


Probably wants to wish me nightmares. :lauren 


Ciao.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Or Nightmare. 

-









- Ciao.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Speaking in italian

Mordy Fact: I am 1/8 italian, or whatever the number is when your father's grandparent was italian

Apparently he was born or lived near the Lake Como, that appears in the Star Wars The Attack of the Clones movie*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Felt bad for me when Phantom was mean to me roud

- Won't admit it but I'm growing on him :fact


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom's Phun Phact: I lost a Doctor Strange figure head at the Colosseum once.

- I also took a different Strange into the Vatican. 

- Rome is beautiful.

ef:

- :beckyhi

- :goaway

- :bye.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I have an IIconic gif for Mothers Day :mark:

I will post it tomorrow :anna

I have eaten too much greasy food this past week and it is taking a toll on me

*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Phoolish

- Phickle

- :bye

EDIT

Mordy

- :beckyhi

- Enjoyed his meals this past week

- Idolizes Federer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Don't. 

- Please don't.

- :stop

ef:

- Worse than Mordy.

- Mordy has been promoted.

- Always mean to Mordy. :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I know you don't mean that

- I gotta go

- Stay groovy :Frankie :bye


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Feels Phantom was mean to him.

* If it makes you feel any better I've listened to all the songs you've repped me.

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I won't listen to anything anyone sends me.

- Don't send me things. 

- I will spray you with pepper spray.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hey, remember when y'all said I couldn't pull off a heel turn?

- Where's my apology? 

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Alright, alright

- Here's your apology:

-


Spoiler: Apology


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I was expecting WM34.

- That was a pleasant surprise.

- :beckyhi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- I didn't post WM 34 because that would open up Phantom's old wounds

- ef face turn :mark :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm still a heel.

- Everything you like is bad.

- Okay, I'm done.

I solemnly swear to use my powers only to annoy Mordy.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gave me Kamen Rider rep
He's with Japanese Spider-Man
Who is actually better than Homecoming


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I do not disagree with that.

- Digs that wacky Gundam.

- Didn't read the dumb 1970s comics I grew up with.

You need more Werewolf by Night in your life.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Well, it is Mother's Day here already so...










Has visited Rome*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*MORTecay













I am always drawn straight to Billie Kay's booty when I see his sig



Might be a fan of this god, and his god tier theme music






*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I can't see Mordy's sig.


But I'm not surprised you are looking at Billie's booty because her face is awful. :lauren


Horrible accent too. :shrug


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Me neither.

Though I do know it's skippy and the wombat hugging at mania, with Billie's back to the camera. So it's kinda hard to see her face in said pic.

Good morning.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- cool bean
- thread regular
- is morning, evening here


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

football sig.

good evening K-Dog.

Austin avi. would probably like the fact i'm carrying on my Atttitude Era marathon. Got to the episode where Boss Man returned as Vince's enforcer.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- is doing good things watching the attitude era
- knows i think Austin is the greatest of all time
- evening zrc


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

My gran found somebody who puts old raw, sd, heat, shotgun etc on dvd's. so I got the entirety of 1997-2001 for Christmas. So I usually watch the months shows in order with the PPV slotted in between. Good job I bought the tagged classics whilst I still could. Only PPV I had to get pirated was Over the Edge 99 for obvious reasons. I still feel bad watching it. 

Well you can't go wrong with Austin. Personally I preferred the wacky characters like Undertaker, Kane, Foley, Goldust, Al and Gangrel etc. But no denying who the proper stars were of the era. 

I might end up doing an Attitude Era rankings thread one day. :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Morning zrc. :aryep

- Should know I'd vote in an Attitude Era rankings thread. Austin would obviously win, though.

- Should know I have some PPV's on DVD, but I can't remember the last time I bought them. I used to get the WrestleMania ones.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I still have all my wrestling DVD's. So many things I got rid off over the years such as various games consoles, yet my wrestling DVD's remain.


Haven't watched any in years though. :lmao


Just easier to find any clip or match online. Yesterday I watched Matt Hardy vs Edge from Unforgiven 2005 and the full match was on YouTube. It's my favourite cage match of all time btw.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Was having a long PM exchange with Nostalgia

Not sure why, he is awful

Has also complained about the nightmare inducing rep he sends

NOSTALGIA

Just the worst

:goaway

unch*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

So :rude


Should know I give great advice and I've helped Fourth Wall out. 


He will admit that. :shrug


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- loves dat peyton booty
- marked out at the last wrestlemania
- may know i have no idea what is going on with the above discussion

fuck sake

- ninja'd me
- has a conversation going with above
- has no sig


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I love all Peyton, not just that booty :cool2:

You don't want to know about that conversation :lol

No longer using sexy stuff, just like me :sadbecky*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Probably for the best you don't know the Pavo vs Nossy feud.

It would only corrupt your mind.

got ninja'd


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Probably for the best you don't know the Pavo vs Nossy feud.

It would only corrupt your mind.

got ninja'd


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Posted twice.

- Knows this site can be a buggy mess. :lauren

- Knows Nostalgia & Mordy should hug it out. :aryep


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I'm not going anywhere near Mordy. :goaway 


But if I knew his address I would send a ****** to his door. 


Seemed to enjoy his first trip to Subway but didn't specify what he actually ordered. :hmm:


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Putting himself over.

-Nostalgia Hearst Helmsley.

-Funny at times.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Cool dude.










- Knows Alexa is pretty hot.










- Is ready for Money in the Bank


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gifs to please everyone. 


AJ/Seth should be pretty good. 


I guess the therapy is still going well.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- It is. Thanks for asking. It basically feels like seeing a friend now, a lot of the awkwardness from the first couple of weeks is pretty much gone. I'm not sure how much longer I'll be doing it for/need it, but having it there is a nice safety blanket. 

- Knows AJ/Seth on paper is good. But I'm worried about :vince

- Knows I post too many gifs. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I mean, :vince made Nakamura/AJ trash, so...

Thinks I should hug it out with Nostalgia :nah2

Would cheat on Becky with Alexa, who wouldn't?
















*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Nakamura is trash in general. :aryep

-









- Why can't I have both Alexa & Becky at the same time? :becky2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You are not good looking enough :jericho2

WWE main roster Nakamura is trash

NJPW Nakamura was a god and the coolest motherfucker on wrestling


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083054052118802433*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nak has been a dud.

Just like quite a few.

You can keep Alexa Lynch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*When you have so many people and you can only push a few there is gonna be a lot of DUDs

In Nakamura's case, he just wanted an easier style, NJPW style was taken a toll in his body

But he has relaxed way too much, he honestly seems like he is only there for the paycheck*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Wrestling, quite frankly, is beyond dead. If you look around every avenue of the entertainment business, you could amazed on how they evolved in a great way like the MCU.
- If WWE needs to learn from somewhere, it's the MCU and not any other wrestling promotion.
- Likes Nakamura*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The Key to Wrestling's Salvation:

- Hire a raccoon.

- Raccoon vs. 'Taker at WM36. :lenny


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*IIconics vs Clea and Strange

With the IIconics going over in an 18 seconds squash :banderas

Owns a lot of toys*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Phantom Stranger:

*- Drax the Destroyer vs. Undertaker (You see, what I did there )
- Are you fan of Blade? 
- Blade was one the first successful Marvel movie*

Mordecay:

*- Ninja'd me
- For a second, I read The IIconics vs. Cena (That would be interesting)
- Fan of Omega-3*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Never seen Blade, I was like 8 when it came out, I wasn't really interested in non animated movies back then

My brother liked it I think

Everyone vs The Undertaker. Tbf The Undertaker character would have been perfect for a comic book*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Blade is good.

- I prefer the Tomb of Dracula comics, but I dig Blade.

- Blade 2 is also pretty fun. My boy GDT directed it. :dance

Mordy:

- Ninja.

- Phantom's Phun Phact: Steve Ditko worked on WWF Battlemania.

- The creator of Spider-Man and Doctor Strange drew Undertaker.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Del Toro directed it? One learns something every day

Wish he would have directed the Hobbit saga like he was supposed to

And probably cut down the stuff to two movies, they had so much filler*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hobbit could've worked as one movie.

- Not every Middle-earth story has to be an 11-hour epic!

-


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Nope

-Yep

-Cool


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Lazy
- Crazy
- Styles fan*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hobbit is a relatively simple fairytale. Two movies would be excessive.

- Three is just stupid. 

- I know GDT wanted to do two. Don't point that out.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Should know that am watching One Punch Man (Season 1), though
- Should check out Carole & Tuesday... the art and animation are spectacular 
- Perhaps, would love the setting, as well.*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-People would be asking for sequels regardless of the success of one movie.

-It's true that they could have possibly turned the entire story into one 3 hour film but then fans will clamor for more.

-LOTR was the better trilogy anyway so it's a win in my book.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Wants Alexa Bliss to win the MITB Ladder match for the 2nd year in a row 
- Also hopes that Seth Rollins vs AJ Styles ends up being good and satisfying 
- Believes that Becky Lynch should keep at least one title after Money in the Bank


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hi, Silmarillion! How are you doing?

- Silmarillion should've been the "epic" followup.

- Stretching the Hobbit out was a mistake.

Dammit:

- Ninja.

- Kairi fan. :dance

- Doesn't dig the IIconics.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Yeah good luck with that one.

-I wouldn't count on that being much different being filmed into 3 separate movies.

-Is a bigger middle Earth fan than I thought.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alexa avatar
Didn't know about Phantom's Middle Earth fanboying
Is AJ's 90th Styles Clash


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Fan of general Kane
- Warhammer fan
- Fan of Starcraft?*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Doesn't know that the 90 is just my birthdate like 1990.

-Knew Phantom's Fanboying before me.

-Ageless soul from 1921 or viral code?

Edit.

-Ninja from Hell

-Blue font could be red or orange based on his dreaded home.

-Must have a transportation device down there.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I meant that they should've done Silmarillion as a trilogy instead of The Hobbit.

- That lends itself better to epic stories. If they had to expand on a Tolkien book to create a trilogy, Silmarillion would've been the one.

- Hobbit should've been one movie. You're not going to change my mind.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Silmarillion should have been a movie
Stretching the Hobbit into 3 really did little to the original story
Isn't going to have his mind changed


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Not trying to change your mind.

-They are from what I've heard working on a new trilogy covering the Silmarillion.

-The Silmarillion could be much larger than a trilogy since it covers the first and majority of the second age doesn't it?

Edit

-Has a point.

-I somewhat agree.

-Viral ninja squad team leader.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It wasn't just stretching the Hobbit...

- ...it was altering the tone, turning it into LOTR when it should've been its own story.

- Silmarillion is not as beloved as Hobbit, which is why it would've been perfect for their forced followup. Few would've objected to changes to the source material, and a grand tone would've been appropriate.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I won't be watching anything else Tolkien related again after LOTR.

The Hobbit trilogy is a steaming pile of horse shit.

and not just because it's over three films.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Well, that's also a problem.

- I loved Martin Freeman as Bilbo.

- And nothing else.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- God, I really don't like that Hobbit trilogy.

- Which is rare for me.

- I love, like, everything.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Asuka fan

Comic Book fan

Overall swell guy ?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Unexpected. 

- Welcome back.

- He was right about :becky.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You are a liar, you don't love everything

You don't love the IIconics

HOW CAN YOU NOT LOVE THEM???















*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcoming SayWhatAgain back. 


Forgetting at one point he was more annoying than Mordy. :armfold 


Yes that was funny. He predicted it months back and everyone thought he was crazy at the time and then it happened. Fair play. :bjpenn



Mordy:


Interrupted. :goaway 


Always seems to be here when I am. :bunk 

Third thing.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This thread attracts Peyton fans.

- For the good of mankind, this thread must be closed.

We had a good run, guys.

- /thread


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Only one weird fan from Peru.


Even that other Peyton fan LethalWeapon doesn't post in here thankfully. 


Knows if this thread was Mordy free it would be good.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Should schedule a match himself with Mords.

-Isn't afraid to experiment.

-We were all wrong about the IIconics.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not really, most people here hates them

I'll just turn the pro and con threads into Peyton luring threads if this gets closed :shrug

Too bad CJ isn't around much to ask him to close it

NOSTALGIA

If this thread was Mordy free it would be dead

B is also an IIconics fan

So you are wrong... as always

STYLES CLASH

Wrong about the IIconics

Wants Alexa to win MITB

Probably wants AJ to beat Seth too*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Peyton is a poor man's Kate Micucci. :fact

- Peyton. 

- Peyton... no good!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Talks about Kate as much as Mordy talks about Peyton.

- Should know today has been boring....I blame Sundays.

- You know it's bad when I'm kind of looking forward to a Monday of all days. :side:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks forward to Monday
Clearing ill
Needs to go for a nice Sunday drive


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ewww.... Monday. :goaway

- :beckyhi

- Loves that wacky, nutty :becky.

virus:

- :goaway

- Voted against Clea. :goaway

- Doesn't read classic Defenders. :goaway

Probably doesn't even know the magic of Elf with a Gun... :bunk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Now hates Mondays.

-Hate anything else?

-They only suck when you work.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Peyton has 1.2 million followers on IG and 360k on Twitter

Kate has 181k on IG and 140k on Twitter

Kate wishes she was as over as Peyton

STYLES CLASH

Ninja'd me

Again :lauren

Becoming a regular*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- The only reason Mondays are Eww for me lately is because of :vince and his senile booking

- Knows I love that Becky :becky2

- Her reign/reigns so far has been bad, though :lauren

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me :lauren

- Wants me to showcase Anna's boobs more.

- That is what Google is for :becky2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh shut up about Peyton. :goaway


Knows TFW should relax his WF schedule. 


It's not a bad thing to come here. :lauren




TFW:


Likes Becky. 


Should check out that thread about her in the Rants section. 


''Scrappy Little Nobody'' is his user title.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Actually checked those numbers.

- That's sad.

- Poor Mordy. :sadbecky

NO:

- :beckyhi

- Zelda... good!

- :bye


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Uses Twitter statistics as evidence of overness
:beckylol
Fuck Twitter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got ninja'd.

- Like all of us.

- 1970s Defenders >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> any version of Justice League


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-This thread is getting hot.

-I can't keep up.....ugh

-Sorry Virus just one thing, Flood the forum of your Viral cleansing so it turns normal again.

Edit.

-See what i mean.

-Yep

-Done


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Madness.

- Bedlam.

- Chaos.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Also IG statistics :shrug

I use Twitter a lot

Since I don't watch tv anymore it is how I get the news

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- ef sez Kate is superior to Peyton.

- Do you doubt ef?

- Kate is all the preciousness.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Probably agrees with Nostalgia for a change about me coming on here more.

- Should know I already feel like I've been on WF too much today already. :lauren

- Might not ever change his signature. :hmm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm just killing time until I have to leave.

- Watching Gigi and talking to you goobers.

- If you stay, I will talk about/post pictures of Leslie Caron. Now's your chance to escape.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably agrees with StylesClash that I'm not afraid to experiment. :lauren


But so far, only online. 


Maybe one day. :hmm:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Might experiment one day. :hmm

- Hey, I don't judge. :sip

- I was once creeped him out by repping him this


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's it.

- Leslie Caron-a-Thon begins now.

-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I was waiting for him to post again so I could say Goodbye. :aryep

- Aren't we so cute

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Just realized that Anna has no ass :lauren

Still would bang though :anna

Bye Brother Wall*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Obsessed with asses. :lauren


Probably would bang anything considering he has been single for 10 years. :beckylol 


Knows it's unfortunate when TFW leaves because people have to deal with your posts more often.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No, you would not.

- You would never be afforded the opportunity. 

- Peyton... good?

NO:

:goaway

- :goaway

- Sonya... good?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Okay, I gotta go.

- Love to you all, even Mordy and NO.

- Happy Mother's Day.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Left us. 

I think Mother's day is celebrated on a different day in the UK. 

Not even sure, don't care. I haven't seen my mother in over 10 years so. :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not close with his mother

I haven't seen my mother in 16 years :shrug

Anyways, since it is Mother's Day in most of the world








*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Last time I saw her I was probably around 13 so it's been 13 years now. :shrug


Probably hasn't checked his rep. 


Should know I did consider sending you the more tame, cuter pic but I don't think you deserved that. :armfold


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Worst people in the history of mankind

5. Judas
4. Sadam Hussein
3. Osama Bin Laden
2. Adolf Hitler
1. Nostalgia

Just the absolute worst :goaway:vincefu*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves to exaggerate. 


Nothing wrong with the rep in my opinion. I wouldn't say no. :shrug


Btw is here is the tamer photo I was referring to. 












:cool2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

UK mothers day is in March.

Osama Bin Pavo at it again?

Should know watching AE wrestling is fun as fuck. Balls to the wall crazy even the fucking head of security Jim Dostson was over!!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

fuck this double shit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Repped me

Called me bastard in the process

Having fun watching the Attitude Era*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow, at least I'm nicer in my rep comments. :shrug 

I only told you that you would be less angry if you......... 

Won't take my suggestion in mind.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I find Attitude Era overrated and I was watching back then.

Might prefer good wrestling to crazy weird shit 

But then again they are "Nostalgia" so they may prefer AE 
*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know Nostalgia actually prefers the RA Era

- Asuka fan

- Knows Tekken is one awesome game


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I find Attitude Era overrated and I was watching back then.

Might prefer good wrestling to crazy weird shit 

But then again they are "Nostalgia" so they may prefer AE 
*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Made the same post again :confused

- Is ELITE

- Likes Kairi Sane


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Iris might be a robot.

:confused

* No but that's happened to me in other threads before. Double posting 5-10 minutes after the original post. The forum is weird like that sometimes.

*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows this forum is haunted

-









-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Yeah it's definitely haunted.

* There's even this strange Phantom who shows up sometimes.

*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Phantom would've liked it better if the s in 'strange' was capitalized

- Went to a SmackDown recently

- Should know there's a Raw coming near me soon but I also got some other stuff on that day :fuck


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* He should be grateful I even capitalized Phantom.










* Won't be going to RAW to see his faves Becky and A.J.

:sadbecky

* Probably didn't know that the last RAW I went to was last year where Undertaker interrupted Shawn Michaels and Dolph and Drew won the tag titles.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows I'd be even more disappointed if Charlotte and Randy appear on that Raw too because of this wildcard shit and I miss out

- Dolph and Drew winning the tag titles. I remember that episode. Corbin screwed The Revival :beckylol

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* I forgot all about the wildcard shit already.

* They might as well include NXT too.

* Io showing up to bury the IIconics :banderas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Io 3:16

- Arrive

- Bury IIconics

- Leave

:mark :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't think it really matters what they do anymore.

No point putting a bandaid on a severed limb, it won't sort it.

FOX will probably tell them to fuck off in a years time for being dogshit. Only thing in the E's favour is the fact it hasn't gone to Netflix and the likes with their weekly shows. so TV companies scramble for anything these days.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*There is a SD house show in August here, but I am not going, my favorites won't be there, no matter if there is a Shake Up or not :sadbecky

I found interesting that WWE claim copyright shit of a 30 seconds IIconics clip I posted on Twitter since I have been doing that for years, hell, even Peyton has RT'd some in the past :lol

Will ask for more votes in the rankings thread a couple more times before it gets closed in 2 days*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Nostalgia said:


> Are you 10 years old?
> 
> You're becoming as bad as Cafu was in this thread. Grow up.



Wow.

Anyway:

Thinks I'm 10 years old (if only...) and that I should grow up (Im' afraid that wouldn't be of any help, since I'm like the mental Benjamin Button).

Quotes me well long after my brief exchange is over.

Should have left the whole tell me to grow up thing to that person instead of acting as rule enforcer or something. Failing to do that, there's an ignore option. 

Above:

Peyton fan.

Green text.

Billie fan?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Asuka fan.

Seems Nostalgia has a problem with you, dunno why tbh.

You seem cool.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't have a problem with him, just the way he was posting the other day. 


Remembers the Cafu days.


Posted in a thread about WWE 2k20.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Should know I'm spending more time on here because he asked me nicely.

- Knows I might regret it eventually. As long as I avoid the WWE sections for the most part, I should be good. :lol

- Remembers the horrid Cafu days. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn't like all the great nicknames he had for you.


Missed Mordy claiming I am worse than Hitler yesterday. :lauren


May be spending less time on Netflix now.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Cafu was alright in the beginning

- Before he suddenly started behaving like a troll

- His nickname for Mordy was hilarious though :beckylol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I cancelled my Netflix, actually. :lol

- Let's see how I long I can survive without TV shows in my life. I still have YouTube. :aryep

- Knows Mordy says some questionable things at times. :lauren

Emerald:

- Enjoyed Cafu's nicknames.

- Always seems to post when I'm on. I'm flattered. <3

- Loves his Charlynch...but are they Seth and Becky?










I'm jealous....but of which one? :hmm


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't post in the WWE sections anymore :sadbecky

- Uses the :anna :anna

- Got ninja'd. What's new? :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Mordy said he would put me on ignore if I sent him anymore pretty reps, but he hasn't yet. :lol 


Should know I spend too much time on YouTube. 


Probably misses CJ. He spends less and less time on here now.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes annoying Mordy

- Mostly posts in the Games section

- Hasn't had a sig in a while


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I do miss CJ a lot. He doesn't like us anymore. 










- I also spend too much time on YouTube. Especially Gordon Ramsay videos, they are killer. Impossible to watch only one clip, and then eventually I'm watching full Kitchen Nightmare episodes.

- Should know Mordy would never put him on ignore, he loves the attention too much. :fact

Emerald:

- Also likes annoying Mordy.

- Has an outdated sig.










- Knows this is the best section. Is there even any other parts of the Forum? Come on.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd again :beckylol

- Compared Becky and Seth to Charlynch :lauren

- Seth :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- You don't :lauren Seth

- You're not my best friend anymore Emerald.

- I'm probably the only one who still calls him Emerald rather than EF. :hmm


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Nobody calls me EF either. It's ef now. :beckylol

- Says I'm not his best friend anymore :sadbecky

- Started The Miz fan thread :anna :Frankie


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- It's actually weird I started that thread now. Don't get me wrong, I like Miz, but I definitely feel as though I've drifted away from the definition of a 'fan'. He's a guy I enjoy watching at times, a bit like Ziggler actually.

- Knows I should be calling him emerald instead, because he has no caps in his name :lol

- Should know I get surprised when somebody calls me Fourth Wall still these days, it's weird :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably finds TFW better. 


Probably still has that hot neighbour. 


Probably hasn't had Sunday dinner with his family in a while.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Yeah, that would be weird. You're either TFW or Wall. No Fourth.

- Doesn't like London if I remember correctly

- Has a great avatar

EDIT

Nostalgia

- Ninja

- Would like to meet TFW's neighbour :curry2

- Should get a sig


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Probably would also give my neighbour a sneaky peek

- I do like TFW, although it also can mean 'That Feel When' online :lol

- To get an idea of my neighbour imagine Peyton but hotter. That'll trigger Mordy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I PM'd CJ last week to get the womens rankings stickied. Some time away from posting around the forum is good for the soul tbh.

It can get a bit jarring reading the same shit every day, and the enormous amount of negativity towards pretty much everything.

Long as I can keep bashing out the women's rankings every 3 months, I don't really care tbh. :lmao


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- I don't really find Peyton hot, so I can't imagine :confused

- Knows what I just said would trigger Mordy too

- Sent Trigon a Ruby Riott rep roud

EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- Noticed a poster voting for Kairi twice 

- Will close voting in a few days


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- R.I.P.

-









- :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Phantom :beckyhi

- Phantom is sad :sadbecky

-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Doesn't find this hot. Her body is banging.










- I sound like Mordy.

- Will get a Charlynch rep from me when I've spread enough bloody rep around


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

-









-  :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- :beckyhi

- Got some Kate rep from me.

- That might make his day?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Different strokes for different folks :shrug

- Is looking forward to AJ vs Seth

- Charlynch rep :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Truth.


Although I find Peyton attractive she's definitely not the most attractive in the company.


Knows it's good that Mordy isn't here so he won't tell us how gay we are for not finding Peyton a goddess. :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Different strokes :curry2

- Knows I have a dirty mind.

- Does an :eyeroll whenever I or Mordy make some sort of gay joke.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-Now, the world don't move
to the beat of just one drum,

-What might be right for you,
may not be right for some.

-A man is born, he's a man of means.
Then along come two,
they got nothing but their jeans.
But they got,
Diff'rent Strokes.
It takes,
Diff'rent Strokes.
It takes,
Diff'rent Strokes to move the world!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- This is your time to talk to me Phantom, and you're posting weird shit :lauren

- I'll be gone soon.

- Think about this!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has been on the receiving end of many gay jokes about his man crush on Seth Rollins. :lauren 


Avoiding those WWE section threads.


Though the ones involving Seth are usually funny. Typically it's DammitC and nwo4Lyfe420 arguing with each other for pages. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Well, we're movin' on up, to the East Side!

- To a deluxe apartment in the sky!

- Movin' on up to the East Side.
We finally got a piece of the pie!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- :sadbecky

- Well, bye guys

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- Goodnight, whatever you are!

- :bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Going already? :sadbecky

- Bye, TFW

-









EDIT

Phantom

- :beckyhi

- Groovy :dance

- :bye


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I'm back for a little bit. :aryep

- Might be online still. :hmm

- Loves pleasing me with Anna gifs :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Welcome back. :anna

- Missed my heel turn.
*
- Just in time for my face turn!* :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I didn't miss it, you were glad to see me gone :sadbecky

- I've fallen out with you Phantom

- I'm cheating on you


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

New avatar.

The Goddess of Spring sounds like something out of Zelda. 

Knows TFW loves us.



TFW:

Ninja'd me. 

Repped me some Bella. 

Should know I am lazy and haven't spread rep around in a while. So expect some Anna Kendrick later on or something Nostalgia likes. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - I didn't miss it, you were glad to see me gone :sadbecky
> 
> - I've fallen out with you Phantom
> 
> - I'm cheating on you


- :sadbecky

- BUT I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Apparently wearing pink. 


Should know Nostalgia never wears pink, that doesn't fit my masculine real man image. 


And a real man only desires the most beautiful feminine women. Fact.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- What year is this, 1953?

- Loves that Zelda...

- ...but not as much as GTA.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn't find my joke funny. 


Considering I'm 5'10 and never have set foot in a gym in my life I wouldn't say I'm masculine. :lmao 


Still, pink is not for me.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Just kidding. I could never fall out with you. :aryep

- I love you guys too much.

-









Nostalgia:

- Has never been in a Gym. Join the club.

- I wouldn't know where to start. I'd be on one of those 'Gym Fail Compilations' 










- Wants me to stop messing about and get a girl in my life already, if only it was that simple


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Having a gay, I mean emotional moment. :lauren


Posting Anna gifs.


Probably still hasn't watched that *amazing* video I recommended to him some months back.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Al Hoot!!!

Almost time for me to count 70 votes. :lmao

Kairi and Asuka probably top 5 again.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Calling me gay again :lauren Men can be emotional, you know!

- Should know by now I'm never watching that video.

- Should know that PM no longer exists. :becky2

zrc:

- Have fun.

- Sorry I didn't vote zrc. Not that me voting for Becky changes anything.

- Is going to spend his night counting votes. Poor bloke. Watch Fail Compilations like me, instead.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Your clear and obvious joke offended me, NO. We can no longer be friends. :fact

- Out of nowhere! 

- Top 5's sounding good! :mark

- Happy X-Men Day! :mark

TFW:

- Ninja.

- Adorable. 

- Elusive... like Bigfoot or a humble actor.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> - Calling me gay again :lauren Men can be emotional, you know!
> 
> - Should know by now I'm never watching that video.
> 
> ...


Voting doesn't close until Wednesday lol. Only voting for Becky wouldn't be counted as a vote anyway. Rules and junk lol.


Happy X-Men day my filthy Magik infidel.

Is saddened by Doris Day dying. However she was 97, and had one hell of a career. Unfortunately it's lost on todays generation because Peppa Pig isn't in them.

I'm probably getting turtled but anywho.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Quoted TFW. 


Wouldn't mind if TFW was gay. 


Puts effort into his threads.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Good bro.

- Likes Asuka. :mark

- And Io. -_-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Wouldn't mind if I was gay either because he doesn't judge.

- I'm not gay, though. Just a little man crush on Seth, that's all.

-









Phantom:

- Likes to ninja me.

- We're best friends again.

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Voting doesn't close until Wednesday lol. Only voting for Becky wouldn't be counted as a vote anyway. Rules and junk lol.
> 
> 
> Happy X-Men day my filthy Magik infidel.
> ...


Oh, I know. But I'm still a bit bummed by it. Someone who was close to me loved her, and I've been thinking about that person a lot lately.

- FRIENDS AGAIN!!! :mark

- Knows I should write and justify the amount of time I spend on here.

- Should know that I might post Aubrey 'n' Anna before I go.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't judge either.


Likes to make stroke jokes though. :lauren


Likely still getting pizza takeaways and frequenting Greggs.



Phantom:


Ninja'd me. 

Wrote one sentence. 

:goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Post is outdated. Check again.

- Also, I'm thinking about the grim reality of mortality! Show some decorum! 

- Phantom ain't always going to be here, y'know. :fact


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has prepared his will.


Should visit England again before he kicks the bucket. 


Should know I dread my birthday every year now. :lauren


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Doesn't like 10 years old fellas.

Which is kinda ironic for someone with such an username.

One would think a great degree of nostalgia would be accompanied by a fondness for scatological jokes and other similar childish stuff.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Is The Mercenary?

The Assassin?

The Hitman?
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I know one of their favorites.

- Excited for the FFVII remake.

- Should know that Yuffie is far out and outta sight.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New sig 

- New avatar

- I miss old avatar :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- D does not.

- I can't please everyone. :sadbecky

- Favorite Dracula is the one from Dracula Untold. :confused


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Bexploder

Natural Selection

RKO and a Styles Clash


Snow White kicks ass, Beavis

Disney kicks ass, Beavis

This is only the 3rd sig and avatar change I have witnessed since I just now met you recently. I approve.



*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ninja'd.

- Terribly sorry.

- About to make a change.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Yes, I can finally change it again lol.

I used a ton of FF15 names in the FF15 era

Now it is time for FF7 remake hype

I just named 3 things about myself, hey. 

Snow White is the Brie Bella of Disney princesses pretty much. Nature and such.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Only Dracula I watched :shrug

- Should know Iris is about to get username changed

- New sig is better than previous one though

EDIT

Iris

- Getting a new username

- Made a post in a thread about Randy Orton

- Cool poster :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Oh, naming three things about oneself is a common occurrence here.

- About to become Yuffie! :mark

- Fan of Japanese horror. Have you seen Jigoku or House (1977)?

ef:

- I'm aware. :anna

- Needs more Hammer in his life. Chris Lee IS Dracula. 

- Doesn't respect GOAT Karloff enough. :bunk


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Would love to see Charlotte and Andrade vs Seth and Becky in a Mixed Match Challenge showdown, no doubt

Would also like to see Becky and Charlotte kiss and make up, no doubt

Knows I might get ninja'd again, no doubt. Imvisible cowards! the whole lot of you!

DAMN! I KNEW IT


House is an amazing movie. Indy wrestler Tracy Williams recent shirt was based on the movie cover, I bought it and it is badass lol

I will check out Jigoku

The Curse is also pretty crazy
*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know even though Charlotte and AJ are two of my favourites, my favourite MMC team so far has been Awe-ska

- Posts in different colours

- Got Phantom'd


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*









Didn't got ninja'd

Changes color fonts constantly*



The Fourth Wall said:


> To get an idea of my neighbour *imagine Peyton but hotter.* That'll trigger Mordy.























emerald-fire said:


> *I don't really find Peyton hot,* so I can't imagines


*I mean, you have said that have found some of Nostalgia's "women" attractive, so no surprises there :shrug*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I typed "one's self" instead of "oneself." Fixed!

- The Curse is pretty groovy.

- Takashi Miike fan?

Mordy:

- Back

- Jiggety-jig. 

- :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Does not tolerate typos!

- Wasp is in his favourites list :woo

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I almost added "Not Lilly."

- I decided to leave it open to interpretation.

- IS LILLY WASP MY FAVORITE?!??!? :O


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Mean to poor Lilly :sadbecky

- What did Lilly ever do to you?! :bunk

- :thelist


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Missed me

Won't admit it

I have a headache :sadbecky

EMERALD

Horrible ninja

Lilly was fine on Lost










:bjpenn*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Called me horrible for no reason

- :thelist

- House fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I mean, she's fine.

- Honestly, she seems like a cool person.

- But #NotmyWasp.

I also have a headache. :sadbecky 

Got some writing done, tho. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128126836746203137

















So wholesome and pure :zayn3

If only she weren't the one about to dethrone my girls I would cheer for her so hard*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You can still cheer for her.

- And :asuka.

- Do it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I will when they are not facing the IIconics :anna

Only cheering for Kairi though :shrug

She can be the tag team champions, like Kane :mark:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Asuka deserves your respect!

- Asuka is like your favorite superhero... but real and far more awesome.

- Accept Asuka as your Wrestler Supreme!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I only have Wrestler Supreme










Asuka can't be a superhero, superheroes are cool... except for the Wasp who still is a jobber*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Asuka is a super hero

The IIConics are cute at pretending to be super heros with their little chest puffed out pose tho

Can at least agree that Double or Nothing is going to be a great show
*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New username

- New avatar :nice

- Asuka fan :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted their favorite women's wrestlers.

- No :asuka.

- :confused


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- It said all time

- Asuka would definitely make my current top 10 from WWE :asuka

-


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I can't rep them right now

I wish I could

Because he is a cool cat, a cool skeleton, cool clown, cool Frankenstein, cool princess as well


Knows the Awesomeness of Asuska and The Miz

Ninja'd an actual Ninja

Might put Asuka in the all time list one day.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Asuka is the most important wrestler of all time. 

- Science is on my side!

- She's the Doctor Strange of Wrestlers.

Yuffie:

- My favorite FF character.

- Ninja'd me.

- Appropriate.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :goaway

- :miz

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :asuka > :miz

- :asuka > :woo

- :asuka > :lilly


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Nope

- Nope

- Nope


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*If Asuka is the Dr Strange of wrestlers does that mean that she is gonna get replaced?

Or that she is gonna dissapear for 5 years like in the MCU?

The Only hero we need








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He was replaced for two seconds and then regained the title of Sorcerer SUPREME. Strange is the Hulk Hogan of spell-tossers in the MU!

- Spider-Man also disappeared. And most of the GOTG. And Black Panther. Snapped ones = the cool kids.

- Nope. Get 'im, ef!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Despite that, Strange and :asuka are superior to Hulk Hogan.

- And the Hulk.

- And your favorite fictional character/wrestler duo.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The Hulk Hogan? You mean a racist piece of shit?

Actually the ones dissapearing for 5 years were the jobbers... and Spiderman

Have I post Peyton today? I forgot










The best fisherman sulex in wrestling these days :banderas*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Talking kayfabe, not the man. I don't like him, but Hulk (the persona) was as huge as they get.

- I mean, I guess I could've said Stone Cold, but then we run into a similar problem.

- Cena? Is Cena untainted? Let's say Cena.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Keeps posting black Xs, at least they keep appearing as that for me 

Billie is still a far better wrestler than Peyton, I like her much much more

Knows Mox Girl might ninja me


NO! IT WAS NOT TO BE. IT WAS THE INVISIBLE PHANTOM

You and me, Phantom vs Phantom at WrestleMania, book it

Hulk Hogan is a bizzzzitch
*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Fellow Jerichoholic

- Also a fellow Sami Zayn fan :dance

- Got repped :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Was wrong about Moxie.

- But she was there! :O

- I have always preferred Macho, Jake, and Andre, even as a kid.

ef:

- Digs the :y2j.

- He's far out.

- :rosemary


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wants a lot of smilies to be added

:kairi

:royce

Nothing yet :sadbecky*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Phantom was a kid during the 80s :hmm

- That means he's in 40s now :jericho2

- Digs heels

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja

- Kane fan

- Posted a Becky smilie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Maybe.

- But what did I mean by "kid?" Some call teens "kids."

- Hulk was the true heel!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- That would still mean you're in your 40s :jericho2

- ef can do the math

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Phantom was a kid in the 80's

He didn't said of what century though :jericho2

I am going to sleep










:bye*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No, because you have no numbers or facts.

- Maybe I was in my mid-20s.

- Or maybe I was throwing you off the whole time.

Mordy:

- He was here?

- Goodnight.

- Dream of Wasp.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Or maybe I'm right

- Should know ef liked the heels more when he was a kid too

- Got ninja'd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You could be right.

- But why would I tell you?

- What heels were you into back then?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I don't need to know

- Just like the guessing games

- Who were the top heels back then? How about you guess? :hmm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- HHH?

- :y2j?

- Orton?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Face

- Face but turned heel soon

- Heel


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Might be one of Bray Wyatt's fireflies

Might agree with me that Ronda Rousey is hella sexy when she is heel

Might also agree she does not need to come back ever again tho*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :lol Definitely not

- Yeah, heel Ronda is great

- I do want to see her return though


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Edge?

- King Booker?

- Galactus?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Heel

- Heel

- Who?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Think I got it. 

-










^Top heel.

- Gotta go. Love.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

**Jim Cornette Voice*

He's a heel, mother fuckerrrrrr

Extra mayo, double onion mother fuckerrr

You're killing the business

mother fuckerr*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Finds Jim Cornette funny

- Is looking forward to Double or Nothing

- Changed sig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Okay, last one for tonight:

-









-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Saved his best for last roud

-









-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Triggered Mordy with his not finding Peyton hot comment. 


Has good taste.


Happy that Sami is in MITB.



Mordecay said:


> *
> I mean, you have said that have found some of Nostalgia's "women" attractive, so no surprises there :shrug*


:goaway


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Morning.

Doesn't matter Zayn is in MitB, he still isn't winning anyway.

Yay Cross won a match!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm not a fan of Zayn so I don't want him to win it. :shrug


But most people like him on here, including emerald.


Braun out of the match is good though. Just another example of Braun choking in important situations, they've booked him to be such a loser.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

MitB should just move back to WM if they're gonna stick it so close anyway. 

Not interested in any of the guys winning it tbh. 

MitB like HiaC and TLC has run it's course.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Had a typo

Won't care

Didn't missed me yesterday*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No one missed you yesterday. :shrug 


Is the typo king. 


In typical fashion mentioned me when I was offline.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Said no one missed me

Yet several people mentioned me when I wasn't online, you included :hmmm

My location still is correct*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

You were only mentioned because we were highlighting that it is good when you are not around. :shrug


Should know I checked Instagram today and discovered the Ukrainian girl I was talking to has deleted/deactivated her profile.


I have the worst luck with these type of girls. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*It is you, not them, you suck

And I was actually mentioned because TFW said that his neighbour was hotter than Peyton, so again, you are wrong

And so was he








*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Believes his own hyperbolic bullshit.

Isn't funny anymore.

A kick to the head will fix it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I actually was kicked to head once, got a concussion

I was in a karate tournament, the guy got disqualified, only kicks to the body, punches and take downs were allowed

I ended up second lol, my dad bought me a pizza because of that but I don't remember shit :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It's not me at all, I was the only one who was genuinely nice to her and wanted to get to know her. :shrug Also I don't suck. :armfold


I just assume that she was getting way too weird many messages from other people and wanted to take a break from Instagram. I know she was busy with university stuff as well. 


I got kicked in the head plenty when I was young, that's what happens when you trampoline wrestle for years with your brother and friends.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You two getting hit in the head explains a lot.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*So as you being in pain all the time explains a lot :shrug

Wanted to banish me from the Asuka thread

I may go there every now and then just to trigger him :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got buried with me. 


Posts rubbish in the Asuka thread. 



I preferred the forum before there was fan threads tbh. You get certain posters who never post anywhere else but fan threads now. Some posters in the Bliss fan thread come to mind, but people say Bliss has the most creepiest of fans. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I actually didn't posted rubbish in the Asuka thread, just some guy that said that the IIconics weren't over on a house show and got no reaction, so I posted a video of said house show where they got a decent reaction to shut him up

Said he buried me, I didn't even noticed it, but if you said so and that makes you happy :shrug

Becky has the worst fans, Alexa does have the creepiest ones*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Of course he would think Becky has the worst fans.


I don't post regularly in any fan threads. I prefer discussing things in regular threads or here, which promotes more debate and difference of opinion compared to everyone circle-jerking their favourite off in fan threads. 


MITB overall is looking terrible though. I'll probably only watch two matches from the show.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You're right, NO: Mordy did post rubbish in the Asuka thread. :fact

- I actually am in pain all the time, and I am delightful. 

- Knows that MITB looks like pure jive.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I posted IIconics stuff in the Asuka thread

IIconics stuff = Never rubbish

Asuka talk, on the other hand... :lauren*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You are an anomaly.

- Posted a terrible gif of Nikki and Peyton.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Cringey Cross

















*

:banderas


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Peyton fan.

Wants to piss off a certain Asuka fan (please, let it be Reil. Though now that I think about it that fella is more of a Kairi fan).

Green text.


Btw, Nikki Cross looks like she were taking a dung in that picture.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128380303708446722 @Phantom Stranger;

I am sorry buddy*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Geeking it up on Twitter.


Thinks Sonya should eat every pinfall on Smackdown and surprised she hasn't recently. 


Won't accept she's more talented than Peyton and his jobbers got lucky at WrestleMania and they are probably just Vince's latest flavour of the month.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128380303708446722 @Phantom Stranger;
> 
> I am sorry buddy*


Of course they are... :lauren

I mean, I guess it's better than The Sushi Experience... :lauren 

Asuka's mask is Noh! NOH!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Could be worse. Could be called the Japan Experience.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup. That would be bad.

- So, yeah... WWE/F is basically the same as it was when I was a kid.

- :beckyhi zrc.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Can't wait for the Kabuki experience next week

Name change: Titles changed confirmed

Winning in the go home show: Losing confirmed

Wonder what will it be, if there is even a match, neither of the three pairings of tag champions have a match on Sunday and apparently there are already 10 matches on the card*



Nostalgia said:


> Won't accept she's more talented than Peyton and his jobbers got lucky at WrestleMania and they are probably just Vince's latest flavour of the month.


*Actually it makes sense for Sonya to lose those pinfalls:

In the woman tag to protect the IIconics who were the brand new champions

In last week's match to protect the women in the MITB since she is the one not participating

And this week to protect Mandy since she actually has an important match this Sunday

But of course you won't see it that way. Don't worry, you can keep cheering Sonya... and being the only one doing so :lmao*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Unsure what will happen next.


Quoted me. 


I wish someone interesting would quote me instead of boring pavo all the time. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm still calling them Royal Fortune. 

- Bite me, 'E.

- FIGHT THE POWER!!!!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:beckyhi Phantom.

For someone who nobody likes. Sonya got quite a lot of points in the rankings this time. 

Asuka and Kairi will top the Women's Tag rankings this time. That's without doubt.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Rules over the second worst season.

-Avatar made me think of flying cheese before I paid attention.

-Master of avatar switching

ZRC

-The Bro man.

-Has In depth knowledge of video games.

-Overseer of nomination threads.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Asuka and the parasite. 


Not what I would the name them, but I know someone who would. :lauren


Weird how the match hasn't been added to the MITB card yet. They already have 10 matches on the card as it is.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sonya's got a lot of fans on this forum. I'm not surprised.

- There are only 4 seasons, so that ain't too bad!

- Turtled.

NO:

- Worker and Parasite.

- If a Simpsons reference is applicable, go with it. 

- Good Ol' Tyrion.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I haven't watched The Simpsons in so long. 


Family guy > The Simpsons. 


Definitely the oldest regular in this section.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Gross. That's gross.

- Do you prefer the Epic Movie guys to Mel Brooks?

- :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't act his age.


Likes some women I find pretty gross. 


I can predict the next reply. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nah. I'm not Mordy.

- I act as old as I feel.

- Probably needs more Mel Brooks in his life.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Mordy is the best

Mordy Number One

Mind of a child, body of an old man*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Stole one from Aiden.

-Lana 2.0

-Needs an announcer to remind everyone.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I got an old man's brain and a baby's heart.

- Mordy is... somewhere in the top 100.

- Kabuki Warriors sounds like a 1970s toy line.

Styles:

- Knows Shuma-Gorath.

- Probably hasn't read the OG story arc.

- Should read Marvel Premiere #3-#10. Or skip #3 and start at #4.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was having a massive back and forth with AlternateDemise in that AJ Styles thread. 


Probably is sick of him now. 


Hey at least he's not Mordy annoying.




Phantom:

Ninja'd me.

Familiar with 1970's toy lines. 

Wasn't born in the GOAT year of 1992.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Obsessed with Mordy

Can't blame him, Mordy is awesome

Thinks Sonya is more talented than she really is. Fans are like tha :shrug*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Indeed, I am!

- Shogun Warriors... :banderas

-









Bad. Ass.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*
- Is the Goddess of Spring. So life is good right up until June.

- Likes tokusatsu.

- Allows birds to handle her wardrobe. *


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- They're clean. 

- Rare here. :beckyhi

- Gamer. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I ninja'd him

He ignored me :sadbecky

We still cool :anna*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Am I like the oldest regular in this thread? :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I might be.

- But I'm not telling you my age.

- But yeah, we probably are the oldest.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Doesn't like the name WWE gave the team of Kairi and Asuka

- Frequently changes favourites list but never takes Asuka off it


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- She's the wrestler I care about the most at this moment in time. Gotta have a wrestler on my Wrestling Forum favorites list. 

- That name is pure 'E... :lauren Kabuki Warriors would've been a fine title for a drive-in picture distributed by Roger Corman, tho.

- I would probably own an original U.S. one-sheet for it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Is probably older than me (maybe?)
- Said that he was glad that Kairi & Asuka weren't called The Sushi Experience which made me crack me up :lmao
- I know I shouldn't have laughed but I did anyway lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posting earlier than expected

Probably has read the SD spoilers

Will watch the Roman stuff and call it a day*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Can't call it a day soon

- Roman is all over SmackDown

- Can't get behind his supposed favourite Kairi winning the tag titles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- She's not Peyton.

- Which is good for humanity.

- Bad for Mordy, tho.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









- I'm gonna need 8...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Peyton = Good

Everything Not Peyton = Bad

Phantom = Just the worst*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I thought I was GOAT...

- Make up your mind, Mordy!

- How can I be the worst? NO exists!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nostalgia doesn't count

He is in a whole other level of worst, it should get his own word to describe it

You are just the worst of the regular people :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Oh, how I have fallen. :sadbecky

- GOAT to WOAT in just a few months.

- Guess you could say that I am... a heel now.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Heel who constantly has to call himself a heel :bunk

- Smarky

- For the record, I don't consider you to be the worst, Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :sadbecky

- What do I have to do to be hated?!?!??!?!

- :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom Stranger said:


> - :sadbecky
> 
> - What do have to do to be hated?!?!??!?!
> 
> - :sadbecky


- Quoting you before you can edit your sentence.

- HAHAHAHA

-


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- I don't hate you, Phantom!
- Though you do post as passionately about Kairi as I do about Dean/Mox
- Is apparently a heel

EDIT: emerald-fire

- Ninja'ed me :no:
- Posted a gif earlier that included Dakota <3
- Likes quoting people when they fuck up their typing lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-I left out an "I."

- Big deal.

- Mordy is better than you.

Mox:

- I'm a heel.

- But only to the regulars.

- You're cool.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

MG

- Got ninja'd

- Dean's movie was probably her favourite one from the 12 Rounds series

- Mox lives!

EDIT

Phantom

- Got Phantom'd

- HAHAHAHA

- You don't mean that


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Called me better than ef roud

Not the worst anymore

He can never be the worst :aryep

EMERALD

Ninja'd me :lauren

Got ninja'd :heston

The new worst :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm kinda getting tired of the negativity here.

- Wanna be nice to each other again?

- Peace among regulars.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Yes :anna

- ef has always liked and supported peace

- :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mordy included.

- Be nice to Mordy.

- :woo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I've been nice to Mordy recently

- I'll be nice to Mordy

- If he's nice to me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Be nice to ef, Mordy.

- I'm too tired to feign animosity. And I'm half-working right now.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









- :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The gal from Blood Moon? Wasn't expecting that.

- I'm out. My unlimited love to y'all.

-


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Everyone is posting ladies

Where is Val Veins

Hello, Ladies*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

FF fan.

Yuffie Kisaragi fan.

Square fan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hates Kairi as much as I hate Deadpool.

- Prog rock enthusiast.

- #equality 










Out for realsies!


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Snow White fan.

:asuka

Toho fan.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Wishes Asuka could have been the first Champ Champ

Suffers from Insomnia

I used to have that super bad back in the day, Adult Swim until like 5 am all the damn time

*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* I like the name change :naito

* *Feeling blue.*

* No third thing.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No first thing.

- Betrayed Hana. :O

- For... some wrestler(?) I don't recognize.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Hana will probabaly return one day.

* No second thing ?

* Has become a beacon of peace since the babyface turn.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Doesn't recognize the person in BC's sig

- Claims to be The Goddess of Spring

- :asuka

EDIT

BC

- Is thankful the Asuka and Kairi vs Sonya and Mandy match ended pretty quickly because the IIconics were on commentary

- Cool new sig

- Is still in search of something


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* :charlotte

* Asuka and Kairi winning










* Asuka should've won with her finish though. It's Mandy Rose.

:lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :io

- Agreed. Should have locked in the Asuka Lock

- Knows the Men's MITB could be great


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

How do you keep The Iiconics as champions longer than they should?

Don't have them defend them of course.

Classic E.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Funny thing: They have defended the titles more than Hawkins and Ryder have defended the RAW tag titles, but no one is complaining about that.

They also have defended the titles more than Finn has defended the IC title

Not sure why they don't put more jobber teams or random teams to job to them though*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Defending his girls.

- Why wouldn't he?

- I might be getting a copy of Tales to Astonish #44 for a good price! :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't watch the guys so why would I complain about Balor or the two irrelevant fucks?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Because the women get like 10-15 minutes a week? It is impossible to give all the girls proper time

I don't think there will be Womens Tag titles match this sunday, more so with Bryan/Rowan vs The Usos announced

And people will blame the IIconics for that :eyeroll*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

There's 9 hours of WWE programming a week. If they can't showcase champions then they shouldn't be champions. simple. Don't give me the bullshit about screen time. It's a default excuse for shit writing.

I'll blame whoever booked this shit.

Those titles won't last long enough to gain any prestige anyway.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*If the titles won't last a year my girls will forever be the winners of the only womens tag titles match at Wrestlemania :shrug

Or at least until reintroduce the titles again in the future

Do you still drink zrc? We haven't heard any of your drinking stories in a while*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah I still drink, usually go out on a weekend with the boys and girls.

There was no point in the belts anyway.

Certain it was just so Sasha could shut the fuck up asking.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Double Posted.

Opulent.

Still drinks.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Having problems with the double posting as of late

Doing a Phantom, just not on purpose

Having a relaxed lifestyle than he first became a regular here*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

2019 zrc is better than 2018 zrc.


Will probably say that 2019 Nostalgia is much worse than 2018 Nostalgia. :lauren


Puzzled that they haven't added the women's tag title match to the MITB card.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*2018 zrc was better

Nostalgia has always sucked

I AM NO LONGER AFROPAVO, I FINALLY CUT MY HAIR AFTER 11 MONTHS!!!!!*:woo:dance


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

You're only saying that because he ribbed me more back then. :goaway


Very lazy with his haircuts.


I don't think the girls will be coming your way though. :hayden3


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know unlike Mordy, I get a haircut almost every month

- Should know Mordy is happy they didn't add the Women's Tag Team Championships match to the MITB card

- Loves Bella Hadid


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Takes care of himself better. 


Probably doesn't have any issue getting girl attention unlike Mordy who lives in a fantasy world worshipping Peyton Royce and has no contact with real females. 


Yes Mordy does deserve to be :buried


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :rude to Mordy

- It's okay because Mordy is always :rude too

- Still no sig


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wants me to have a sig. 


I need ideas. :hmm:


Will be watching the mens MITB because he likes a lot of the guys in it. :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- That's right. There's only two guys in it that I don't like: Balor and Ricochet.

- Needs ideas for sig :hmm

- Maybe the idea is staring right at you when you look at your avatar


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't like Balor and Ricochet :lauren

Yet he likes Boring Corbin, Randy Boreton and charisma void McIntyre :heston

Should recommend Nostalgia one of those chicks with dicks they both like as his new sig*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- And Ricochet is charismatic?! :Balor? He is as bland as they come. :heston

- I only ever said DJ is pretty. That doesn't mean anything but of course, you're too simple.

- Regressive


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Women's Tag Team rankings spoilers.

They're determined by adding the scores of all members then divided by the number of members. 

1. The Sushi Experience.
2. The Jolly Rogers Experience.
3. The Bliss Experience.
4. The I want out my contract Experience.
5. The Australia Experience.
6. The Lesbian & the blonde experience.
7. The Jobbing on Raw Experience.
8. The Glowing Glamour Experience.
9. The Edge Experience.
10. The NXT Live Event Experience
11. The we were in MMA Experience.
12. The Obesity Crisis of Polynesia Experience.
13. The Hard Brexit Experience


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- So many experiences :sodone

- :beckyhi

- Will announce results soon enough


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've finished counting them. 

just sorting the rest of the chuff that goes with it.

and updating the all time rankings list and the one for years end. 

Almost coming up to the time I dread. A bunch of women showing up for the MYC.

:lmao Tamina punched The Singh Brothers :lmao


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Hardworking 

- I believe the Top 5 hasn't changed?

- Misses Tamina and her Superkicks


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Top 5 has changed.

Couple of peeps are no longer Top 10. Others have risen a bit. Some have fallen off a cliff.

Quite an interesting one this time, was the same when I counted it up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't know who the Jolly Experience are :lol

Is the Bliss experience Mickie/Alexa or Nikki/Alexa?

Billie's points tanking the team lol*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Probably didn't have an argument with his family yesterday. :side:

- Should know this is why I don't see my family members anymore.

- You guys are my family now. Got it? Good. :aryep


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I barely see my family :shrug

I see my brother every 3 days for a couple of hours, I have seen my dad like 4 times this year

Not much time to have arguments :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'M ABOUT TO OWN THE FIRST APPEARANCE OF THE WASP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark

- :beckyhi Anna.

- Also, :beckyhi Mordy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I haven't had an argument in a while. I don't miss it, I'll tell you that

- I much prefer the banter on here. Cheeky bantz m8

- Knows the Internet is a much better place than the real world :fact

:beckyhi Aubrey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Real world's pretty groovy.

- Why not both?

- No time for arguments.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Not sure I'd use 'Groovy'.

- Poopy seems more appropriate :aryep

- I kid, I kid. I like nature and stuff, I just dislike people.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- :beckyhi

- No time for arguments

- :bye

EDIT

TFW

- :beckyhi

- Dislikes people 

- That reminds me of someone. :hmm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No more songs for me. :sadbecky

- Guess that means there will be no more Sabrina talk from me. :sadbecky

- Everyone is sad. :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Asuka, Mothra

- The Wasp

- Johnny Eck, Shonen Knife


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So incredibly lazy.

- "Mothra," not "Mother"... but I suppose that could've been an intentional gag.

- Should know that Lilly is on in the background.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Autocorrect

-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I invented those gags, son!

- Getting tired of me.

- Wants me to go away. :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- No. Always misunderstands me. :sadbecky

-









- :asuka


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shall I post rankings today or tomorrow?

All finished xD

Will be happy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Today, why wait?

Do what you want though

Skippy will be in the top 20, maybe even 15, and that's the only thing that matters to me :aryep*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc

- :beckyhi

-









- :mark

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja

- Got a haircut after 11 months

- Probably feeling good


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Post 'em today, my man!

- I think I just wrote the first positive review of Hammer's The Old Dark House. :monkey

- Carnac the Magnificent Predicts: Becky is #1.

Wow, everyone loves zrc...

ef:

- Should keep the songs coming. :anna

- Jazz fan?

- How big are you on Alice Cooper?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Peyton is Top 10 actually.

xD

oops Spoiler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mordy is going to sleep well tonight.

- XD

- Spoiled the list. :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Jazz is alright :bjpenn

- Knows Asuka is #2

- I'm guessing CF is #5


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Alexa at #3?

- Kairi?

- Knows I overreacted to Kabuki Warriors. 

Anything that reminds me of Shogun Warriors can't be all bad...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Yeah, Alexa and Kairi will be 3rd and 4th. Not sure if 3rd and 4th respectively.

- Shogun?

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Results are up! :mark

- I have to go; my planet needs me.

- Farewell.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Kinky outfit. :curry2

- Leaving me :sadbecky

- Should sing in a hairbrush like :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- No avatar :sadbecky

- Is NOT a Scrappy Little Nobody


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Becoming a regular again :monkey

Had an argument with his family

Looking forward to some matches at the MITB PPV

EMERALD

Horrible ninja

Happy with the rankings results

Just like Damnit, can't accept the most talented and beautiful woman in WWE is in the 10th spot of the womens rankings*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is happy his favourite made the Top 10 

- Doesn't care about anyone else

- Roger Federer fan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- You're going to be seeing a lot of my beautiful hideous face around these parts more 

- Should know I think MITB is one of the better cards this year. Not a hard task, but it looks like a good time.

- Should know I'll be watching it away from the negativity on here again, however :aryep

emerald:

- Should know I'm trying to find a good gif for my avatar.

- I'm having a hard time.

- Knows Mordy is very biased. :side: I totally wouldn't vote for only Becky or anything. :becky2


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd :becky2

- Feels this place is negative

- At least his favourite wrestler is extremely popular around these parts


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Should be excited for the UV title match this Sunday.

-Wants Owens to beat Kofi.

-Wants Flair to beat Becky.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

UV?

There's an ultraviolet title?

Good stuff. Do they get to paint each other in UV paint?


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

There's many who tried to prove that they're faster

But they didn't last. 

And they died as they trieeeeeeed.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









* Carefully, carefully listed Becky as his second favorite female in WWE in the rankings thread.

* Joined in March but already has more (official) posts than me.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posted an Asuka GIF which seems to be from 2017

- Has very few (official) posts

- Knows Hugo is upsetting the balance of the world


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Is Becky Fan. 

Also a Charlotte Fan. 

A great person to debate with on the Cbox.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not in red. :monkey

- Mordy's main man.

- All about that :becky.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









** Not in pink :monkey*

* Added Shonen Knife to his favorites. Where's Kairi? :confused


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has a Kana sig

Probably doesn't like the Kabuki Warriors name

Thinks I bribe people into voting for Peyton :nah2. I just post this and they do it >*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Indulges in bribery :bunk

- Posted some GIF

- Likes cooking


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cobra:

- I've been a Shonen Knife fan since the 1990s... but Kairi might be in the next group. :mark

- Posted a GOAT. :banderas

-









ef:

- :charlotte

- Fellow Noomi Rapace fan. :lenny

- NOOMI COMING SOON!!!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Got Phantom'd

- How soon? Actual soon or Phantom soon?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*
Ninja'd me :no:

Wants Bayley to win Money In The Bank this Sunday. 

Wants Becky Lynch to be on Raw. 

@Phantom Stranger ; 
Changed his signature to Snow White. :lenny 

Still supports Asuka. 

Also he's from the Catacombs Beneath Staples Center. *_


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Makes the CB fun

- Is happy Becky won the rankings again :becky2

- Shield fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Asuka

Becky

AJ LeeGOAT

Give us that Triple Threat


Emerald Ninja


Becky Lynch and Charlotte for first triple crown winners when they get the tag titles together one day!

Legacy vs The Club woulda been awesome to see

Invent a time machine
*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posted his video games ID in his sig

Apparently finds Billie hotter/better than Peyton :lauren

Changes font color as much as Phantom used to change sig/avi*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Yuffie

- Legacy vs The Club? Surprisingly, that idea never crossed my mind.

- Now, I want it!!!

- Should help me with that time machine

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja but not horrible

- Has no respect for alternative opinions which don't match with his

- Always posts in the same shitty colour font


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Right now.

-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Lived up to his promise roud

- Noomi :mark

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Everyone is entitled to his wrong opinion :shrug

Fan of Noomi

Should know that the horrible ninja came from Phantom, I am just using it because it sounds funny*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Diet Phantom.

- Was thwarted by Classic Phantom in the Wrestler vs. Wrestler thread. :woo

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not sure who those geeks are

The only women tag champions that matter








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm about to leave.

- Go vote for your girls.

- Post Noomi! :mark


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes Breaking the Law

- Has an Electric Eye

- Enjoys Living After Midnight


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Funnily enough, Breaking the law is one of the Priest hits I like the least.

Of course I tend to favor the more rare songs over the usual suspects. But I still like lots of their more famous songs like the aforementioned Electric Eye and Living After Midnight.

Breaking the Law simply doesn't do it that much for me (though I still prefer it to stuff like United or Taking on the World)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Judas Priest fan.

- Digs Alice Cooper?

- Band or solo?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HugoCortez said:


>


Weak. This is how it's done.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Here to drum up controversy.

- What else is new?

- Metal man.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not trying to stir controversy up at all, I'm just saying that Priests version of Sinner is garbage. In fact, pretty much any Priest song that gets re-made is better than the original because Halford isn't good outside of his long scream, and the music isn't as good. The music for Sinner in particular just doesn't work in the original, it sounds like a jam tune. It creates a complete disconnect.

Here's another example.











The original is bad, the cover is amazing. Priest exists as a template for other bands to perfect.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Fates Warning :bjpenn

- Heard this one?





- Edited above post


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Never listened to their own music before, just the cover.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Should know I am a huge Priest guy

Sin After Sin was an excellent album I thought, first one I listened to at my father's recommendation back in the day. I really love old school priest, even the slow stuff like Last Rose of The Summer (One of my favorites) I enjoy Rob Halford in general (That sounded weird)

Erron Black and Asuka fan
*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Also loves Judas Priest :drose

- 




- :asuka


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Might want to weigh in on who wins in a fight between the Helllion and Iron Maiden's Eddie

Eddie wins of course 

Might like Helloween
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Eddie wins in a squash.

- Helloween is pretty boss.

- Mercyful Fate fan?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Yuffie

- Vic Rattlehead beats them all

- Jin vs Hwoarang. Who do you like more?

- Fellow Becky fan

EDIT

Phantom

- Phantom'd me in typical Phantom fashion

- Cool poster :anna

- :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Anna Williams.

-









- However, the best fighting game character of all time is Hsien-Ko. Unless Doctor Strange counts.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I forgot about Anna completely

- Cool character :bjpenn

- Doctor Strange does not count!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Puts Strange at the top of everything

Even things that he is not remotely involved

Reminds me of someone who always have to bring up certain aussie wrestler even if she is not a part of the discussion, I wonder who that person might be :hmmm... :grin2:

EMERALD

:lauren

:goaway

unch*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :rude

- :thelist

-


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

EDIT: This was for Phantom

- Likes Anna Williams

- Which leads to me saying you obviously have good taste

- Hasn't Phantom'd me.... yet

Emerald

- Just used three gifs in his last post

- Is a series regular

- Is a cool dog


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Hasn't posted much recently 

- Misses Liv on WWE TV


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doctor Strange is a fighting game character, tho...

- He was in two Marvel vs. Capcom games! :mark

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Negan is on Tekken 7

- That makes him a fighting game character too :woo

- Negan destroys Doctor Strange with Lucille :woo


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

- One of my fav posters.

- Also thinks KO should win the title from Kofi.

- That's good for now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- KO fan.

- Used to post in the video game character thread.

- Seems groovy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has a thing for weird looking women (Mayu, Kate, Noomi, Sally)

Makes me wonder how Ms Phantom looks like :hmmm

I am tired, good night

:bye*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodnight.

- Sleep tight.

- Respect Noomi.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Mordy

- Goodnight!

- Hope you sleep nice.

- Knows The IIconics are best female tag team around


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Kabuki Warriors.

- Crush Gals

- Thunder Rock.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ma-Trish

- Changed avatar

- Has a cool sig

- Fellow Jerichoholic :woo










EDIT 

Phantom

- Fellow hiveling

-









-


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Is also a Jerichoholic (I kinda think he honestly is my favorite male wrestler of all time, but Edge and Christian do make things a bit harder to decide)

- Has a sweet avatar

- :applause


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know Christian is one of my favourites too :drose. I like Edge too :anna

- Posts mostly in the Games section

- On the forums stalking


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows I'm bad at logging off.

- But I need to... have to wake up early tomorrow.

- Goodnight, weirdos. Love you all.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Good night

- :Frankie

- :woo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Night.

Morning. 

Afternoon.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Damn. This thread has been silent.

- Night, morning, and afternoon, zrc. :beckyhi


- I'm off to do Top Secret Phantom Business.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has secret business to do

Which means he will probably tell us all about it later :grin2:

Probably wants an Asuka/Kairi t-shirt to be released soon*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Subscribes to threads :lol

- NINE threads :heston

- Probably online currently


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Knows the Subscribe Thread feature is useless :heston

- I'll be honest, I forgot it existed :maisielol

- Will be watching MITB this weekend. :vince better not screw up AJ vs. Seth. That old bastard.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I actually subscribe to thread because I post a lot in those threads

And sometimes it takes time to search for them, especially in the Wow section since there is so much activity there

That's why I am subscribed to several threads there, it is easy to find them in my subscription list*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Become active again for some reason.

Not really sure why.

I'm probably getting turtled. fucks given? 0.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Won't edit when he sees that it was me the one who ninja'd him

Recently posted in the Nia's injury thread

Thinks she should talk when she has her stitches removed*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No point talking about a return or giving it an estimated return date. Because she still has a LONG way to go. That was more of the reporters than Nia herself.

Is right, I wont be editing anything. 

I saw some of the names theyre interested in for the MYC. Good stuff.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Was recently online

- Doesn't edit his posts when he gets ninja'd

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nah, he just doesn't edit when it is me the one who ninja's him

Fellow IIconics fan :anna

Liv Morgan fan*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shaven Pavo doesn't have the same ring to it.

What length is your head of hair now?

I edit when I feel like it. Technically shouldn't have to edit as the person is legit above when posting.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Just a regular haircut :shrug. Tbh I wasn't planning to cut my hair, but my aunt has asked me to help her clean her house and apparently I lose hair when I do it, so I have to clean twice and it is very annoying

Will miss me call me AfroPavo

And posting the pic he used to post*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Going to be hitting big e up for them iiconics foot pics.

Is from Peru?

Something else. Mostly posting due to the big e tweet :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nah, I am not into feet

Tbf by this point I have more IIconics pics than Big E though :lol

Forgot AOP existed*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hey big e might have some special pictures :lmao

Did not erase AOP after that awful piss bollocks. 

Might be running close to the number of pics of mama lynch in pictures of the iiconics


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Participated in the SummerSlam and Royal Rumble drafts :woo

- Changed username

- Is happy Kofi is champ


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Weak. This is how it's done.


Not bad. It sounds overall heavier, but also more standarized (which is hilarious, since it's Devin Townsend cover)

And it's missing a key element: the psychedelic feel to the in the inbetween solos section that the original has. Oh, and the drummer ain't Simon Philips.

there are some great Judas Priest covers out there (like the Machine head and Alestorm ones) but they sound a bit run of the mill sometimes and lack what made the original stand out.


Edit;

Charlotte fan, so I guess took exception to what I posted in the Ric news thread 

My apologies in advance for the comment to you and the other folks.

Except two certain fellas. I owe them nothing.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

really.


really.

really.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Yeah. Sorry.

Yeah. sorry.

Yeah. sorry.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I wasn't bothered by the comment.

I'm sure you got a warning for it though.

The really's just reminded me of Ace Ventura.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Got a warning, for real? Really? Btw, where do I have to click to check that warning?

Cause I didn't even insult Ric nor wished him any ill.

In fact, you're a Nia fan, so you should know some of the folks going bananas right now must have said much worse stuff about her and other people over here. Hell, some of us have posted actually heinous stuff about Vince or Steph, yet no one even bats an eyelid.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

HugoCortez said:


> Charlotte fan, so I guess took exception to what I posted in the Ric news thread
> 
> My apologies in advance for the comment to you and the other folks.
> 
> Except two certain fellas. I owe them nothing.


- Yeah, the comment was in poor taste

- But there's no need to apologise to me. Sometimes, we say inappropriate things. Happens to everyone.

- We cool


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Seems to be relatively fine about my insensitive post. Ironically enough, I have defended Charlotte a few times from users calling her ****** and other hurtful stuff. I guess this was my Anakin moment.

That's good. Btw, there's this user Sar Sad, who called me on my post without coming off as a hypocrite. If you are a friend of his/hers, tell them I'm sorry.

Going back to another controversy: Tyrion said that Judas Priest get schooled at performing their own songs by other bands. Agree or disagree?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Posted three hours ago.

apologized for the Flair comment.

Friends with Phanny.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Doesn't know that UV is just a lazy abbreviation of Universal.

-Knows Phantom's alter ego.

-Awaiting the return of Nia Jax.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Then it would just be the U Belt.

I know many alter egos.

Nope.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Knows how to write proper acronyms.

Laid back fella.

Created a ranking thread for female wrestlers.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Definitely not me.

- NOT EVERY ASUKA FAN IS PHANTOM, YOU GUYS!

- Hates Kairi... very un-Phantom.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Likes Asuka :yay

Doesn't like the Iiconics :lauren

In a fairy tale mood*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That first one... :monkey

- Have I fallen down the rabbit hole?

- I mean, they're fine. Fine. They're FIIIIIIINNNEEEE.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm not them.

My friend here.

But they are not like me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- 5 ALBUMS I DIG:














































- What are five you dig?


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Phantom Stranger said:


> - 5 ALBUMS I DIG:
> 
> 
> 
> - What are five you dig?



Posted 5 albums they dig. 

Asked me to post 5 I dig.

I challenge them to try and guess which three of the following five albums I dig I actually own in physical format (CD, don't have a vinyl record player).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That question is for all. 

- I actually do own a record player. Best way to listen to the Phantom of the Paradise soundtrack. :fact

- :hmm

Spreading the Disease, Discipline, and Alice in Hell?


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Phantom Stranger said:


> Spreading the Disease, Discipline, and Alice in Hell?


Got two out of their three guesses right.

The ones i own are: Discipline, Alice in Hell and Nude (believe it or not, I own five Camel albums)

Btw, Akira Maeda used one of the songs from Nude as his theme.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Music enthusiast

Like many other cool cats in this thread

Probably hates the majority of the WWE Women's Division, and is Loyal to Asuka*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Thinks I'm a cool cat.






How sweet...should know _cool_ and _me_ are actually antonyms when it comes to this cat.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Asuka is life, Asuka is love.

- Resident Evil fan. :nice

- Metal on metal.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Only one person is love

Only one person is life

If it ain't Asuka I wonder who that person might be :hmmm*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I see nothing on my device.

-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- I can't see anything either









- :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- This gag is so three weeks ago. Get with the times.

- :bye

#OfficiallyDead


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know it was I that started that gag

- And I shall decide when it dies

- It dies now

#OfficiallyDead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- I'm leaving. Post Noomi or not Peyton.

- :bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Can't let go of my gag roud

-









-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Loves his gifs.

- Knows the Swedish The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo is far superior to the remake.

- Noomi is that crazy hot


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks that Noomi is attractive

Thinks that Anna is adorable

Thinks that guy Cafu was annoying*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cafu was annoying, but he called you Mordegloom which fitted you perfectly considering how boring you are.


And the way he would wind up Phantom sometimes was funny. 


Other than that he was WOAT and it was a relief when CJ banned him from the thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You call me boring, yet you keep coming back :shrug

At least I talk about other stuff besides Peyton every now and then

You talk the same shit every time you are here*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I talk about a lot of different things actually. 


Seems more agitated than normal today.


May have woken up on the wrong side of the bed this morning. :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*My bed is actually next to my bedroom's wall, so I always wake up on the same side of the bed :jericho2

I am in the same mood as always








*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

May bang his head on the wall during the night. 


Would explain his mood. 


I'm curious if he has had any bad dreams about the reps I've sent him in the past. :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- The sexual tension between you two. :armfold

- Should know I've never had dreams about his reps, but I've had a dream about WF before. That's about the time I realized how pathetic my life is.

- Should get a new avatar, but he won't


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nostalgia may have sexual tension towards me given the stuff he likes, I don't

Posted a better Bella image than the one he has

Not sure if he wants to be Seth or Becky in that relationship :grin2:*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Whatever you say. You two are cute, already acting like a married couple 

- Truth. Bella looks cute in that gif. Still think Gigi is hotter though, even though Nostalgia will never agree with me

- Get someone that looks at you the way Becky looks at Seth


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is grossing me out. :lauren


Post a gif where Bella looks really young. :lauren 


Knows I overuse the :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I grossed you out for a change :yay

- Knows I should overuse :anna more, I'm not very good at this gimmick thing

- Might miss our PM conversations, a little bit


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Becky wants that average size dick :beckylol

Should post a pic of his neighbour to see if she really is hotter than Peyton

He won't because he knows that's impossible*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

TFW should, he probably has stalked her on Facebook. :lauren 


His girls are so bad they can't even get onto the their first PPV as champions. :hayden3


Should know Mandy needs to win MITB.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- It's not the size that matters, it's how you use it :curry2

Well hopefully...anyways. Otherwise I'm going to have some issues as Mr. Cocktail Sausage.

- Well it'd be pretty creepy to be snapping pics of my neighbour. I know you probably think I have some fap folder saved, but I don't

- Thinks nobody can be hotter than Peyton :eyeroll

Nostalgia:

- I haven't got her on Facebook. I wish. :lol I doubt she remembers my name by now.

- Should know I'm struggling to find fucks to give for the Women's MITB match.

- Really wants to see what my neighbour looks like. You dirty dogs.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Speaking of dirty you should have seen this Ukrainian girl I was talking to. Mesmerizing body. :yum:


Which I know from the pics she sent me. :cool2


But then just over a week later she deactivated her account and now we don't talk anymore. :darryl


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Online dating sounds fun.

- Should know I still haven't tried it, and likely never will

Will you guys watch my movie soon?

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Like I said, it was you, you disgusted her, like you do with people here and probably in real life as well

Bryan was WWE champion at Mania and now is on the preshow :shrug. Also, neither of 3 sets of Tag titles are on the line at MITB, so it's just not my girls, they don't care about tag teams at all*

*Actually Mandy is one of two realistic choices to win MITB, not because she is good (far from it), but you can tell the rest has no chance. Ember, Naomi, and Nikki are only there to make cool spots and take crazy bumps, Dana, Carmella and Natalya won't win it, Bliss may have had a chance but she is not there, so is either Bayley or Mandy. One because she is good and the other because Vince is gonna Vince

TFW

I have watched that movie, it is fun

You still have a few years to reach that point

Also, you can always hire a prostitute :shrug*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

This was Instagram son. 


Not the type of girl I could really date either if you catch my drift. 


Though I've been more open to the idea in last year. :hmm:




Mordy:


That wasn't the reason.


Always pretends he knows what happened. 


Uses the word disgusted which is what Peruvian women think of you. :shrug


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Uses Instagram :lauren

- Knows I need to purge my Facebook still. Will I ever do it? Doubtful.

- Should know I haven't been on Facebook for like 3 weeks. Much better off because of it.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know you can meet new people there. Though I've haven't met anyone worthwhile long term on Instagram. :lauren


Other sites are better for that. 


Giving up the social media. There is a thread in the Anything section just for you.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- I saw that thread. Will probably post in it eventually if it isn't dead by then.

- I've been pretty detached from Social Media for a while honestly. I only really use Facebook to talk to long-distance friends and family, and I'm on terrible terms with most of my family right now, so I basically have no reason to use it. I don't need to see the stupid posts and the videos people share that are meant to be funny.

- Knows Instagram isn't really the place for making relationships happen. :lol Unless you're incredibly attractive, and girls just flock to your DM's. That can work.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Posts gifs instead of conversating. 

- I know Me, Nostalgia and Mordy are boring, but come on :lauren

- I need to too-da-loo away for a bit anyways :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You are not boring, me neither

Nostalgia definitely is #WorseThanHitler

So few good Peyton pics during this european tour, the photographer who posted those awesome videos of her doing a very sexy photoshoot has only released 2 pics of that in over a month, it sucks :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This is the Three Things Gang:

-









- I'm officially done with ragging on your Peyton obsession. Rejoice! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Rejoice with the Royce :mark:

My dear Phantom, you may regret saying that








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nah.

- It stopped being fun for me, and we have enough Peyton detractors here.

-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Knows hating on Peyton after a while gets boring

Plus I wouldn't get all those images in my visitor page from Mordy :curry2

Have some Kate


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Has that actress that's on almost every single internet gif on their profile pic.

Has that very same actress on their sig.

Posted a picture of that girl that appears in sitcoms.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

May or may not know the name of that actress. 


It doesn't matter anyway. I haven't seen a single one of her films and she's not that relevant. :shrug 


Apparently not watching WWE right now.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Only have his word for it that the Ukrainian was actually a female.

Could've been what corrupted the Sentinel Program.

Caitlyn Jenner owes the government billions of dollars, for all these balls they've had to chop off recently/


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Back with the Sentinel jokes :lol

I missed those

:sashahi zrc*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Nia fan

Victoria fan.

Champagne fan.


Edit:

Peyton fan.

Did I say Peyton fan?

Should piss Reil off on a more often basis.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not with the suggestive comments I made. 


And the fact she showed me something. 


Actually made me google the sentinel program yesterday. :lmao



Double Ninja'd.. 



Dislikes Reil.

Who? 

Oh another of those bland, no avatar, WWE section exclusive posters who doesn't stand out in anyway.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Awww three people wrote three things about me. Bless you people.

Googled the Sentinel Program. 

The Ukrainian probably just tucked.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't know what Sentinel Program was :lauren

Despite the fact that zrc and I explained that months ago

The "girls" he follows on Instagram either deactivate or get banned, it must be because of him*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Two examples in like six months. You're going to have to try harder than that Mordy. :lauren


Thinks Bayley should win MITB. :bunk


She had her time at top and has only regressed over the years. Her character is very stale and she's a terrible mic worker, much worse than Mandy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nearly puked earlier because of my post :beckylol

Knows Bayley's time has passed. I'm sorry, but god she's boring. No doubt the main roster booking hasn't helped, but still think she's fallen off since her NXT peak.

Has most likely given up on Elias. I think he'll always be doing the same thing now. Crowds still like him for the most part, which is good. But he is facing :reigns so.. and you know what that means :buried


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Elias lol.

Bayley lol.

wwe in general lol.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not quite yet. I will watch his match at MITB with Roman but yeah. :buried It's rare that Elias gets single matches. It's not because he's shit in the ring like some people like to say, it's because the company doesn't give him opportunities and they just use him for cheap heat crowd segments. That's all they have him do 85% of the time. He's always entertaining in that role but because they rarely book him in feuds he doesn't really get anywhere. This current feud seems to be more about Shane and Roman as well, I guess they will probably feud after Shane/Miz is done. :side:


Boring also describes Noami, Natalya, Ember etc. None of these women do anything for me. Nikki Cross is cringeworthy. Carmella is stale as a face. Dana Brooke has no business even being in this match. So yeah, I'm pulling for Mandy. No bias at all. 


So I'll watch these two matches. Maybe the Becky/Lacey match to see if it's a trainwreck. I'll be skipping Becky/Charlotte #1000 and the mens MITB match. The rest of the card will probably be skipped.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Roman/Elias actually had a decent match on RAW a while ago if I remember correctly, it could be alright. Elias isn't terrible in the ring, just not a stand-out. I think he makes up for it in character work & charisma. 

Yeah, most of the women are boring. Ember is great as a wrestler, but man, she's so boring it's unbelievable. I'm still looking forward to her in the Ladder Match.

You're going to skip Seth/AJ? :armfold


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Raw lol

Roman lol

AJ/Seth lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Calls Naomi and Ember boring, yet he finds Mandy and Sonya entertaining :heston

Doesn't think that Elias is shit in the ring :lauren

Honestly I don't understand why do you hate the Iiconics but you like Elias when they are basically the same: They barely wrestle because that's not what they are good at, but they have them use their charisma to get heat from the crowd

Double ninja :fuck

TFW

I am gonna watch GOT and the MITB Watch Along during MITB

I am still mad that they sent the Iiconics to that fucking show. Granted, theyhave been the best part in both editions, but still

AJ/Seth is the only match I am looking forward besides the MITB Mens ladder match

ZRC

Everything lol

Posted that so he doesn't have to edit

I was suppose to make groceries shopping today but still no money :fuck*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I forgot about Seth/AJ. :lol Okay I may have to watch that. I've got no interest in the Kofi or Miz matches though.


Should know I'm becoming more like zrc, the women just interest me a lot more now. So many bland guys in the men division and poor booking. Complete lack of characters and starpower. 


Plus the women got me back into the product, more specifically when Paige returned and debuted Absolution in late 2017. It probably wasn't the only factor but it got me watching more of WWE again and returned me to these forums. That's why I like Sonya and Mandy. Been fans of them from the start.



Edit:

Trying to wind me up. Is failing.


Has no money. Get a job. 


Tried to compare the talent of Elias with The IIconics. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Actually I have money, it is the groceries for my aunt, but she didn't leave me the money to make her shopping

The Iiconics and Elias are pretty similar, whether you like it or not. Also, they are good friends irl








*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

So are most wrestlers. 


Except Sasha and Alexa. :lauren


Wished me happy birthday last year. Used to like me more. :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Knows I got more Birthday wishes on WF last year than Facebook

I'll be honest, they feel more sincere on here anyways :lol

Forgot about AJ/Seth :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- New avatar :yay

- Loved the rep I sent him


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah. I looked at the card on Wikipedia before I made that post and still forgot about it. :lmao


I'll watch though. I like AJ (his match with Orton at Mania was one of the few I watched from that show) and Seth is okay. I don't think he's that special, but I don't hate him like a lot of people on this site seem to do now. 


And when I critise WWE for having a lot of bland workrate guys I am not referring to them, as both of them are over, have charisma and are okay on the mic. So they can offer a lot more than say Andrade or Ali can.



emerald:


Ninja'd me

:beckyhi

Probably surprised I am talking so much wrestling in my last few posts.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Avatar lol.

Becky emoji lol


lazy zrc lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I didn't got a happy birthday wish on Facebook at all last 2 years :lol

Up until this late last year I grew apart from my high school friends because most of them pissed me off in a reunion years ago

Basically it was the first time I was going to have a large reunion at my house since I couldn't have many because my grandparents were both sick. I spent all week planning it just for them to arrive late with a hangover from a party they all went they day before to which I wasn't invited and then leave after a couple of hours. I was so mad.

I WON'T EDIT THAT MUCH*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc

- :beckyhi

- Victoria avatar

- Gangrel fan

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja

- Is in a feud with his high school friends

- Likes Tye Dillinger


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Becky lol

Lacey lol

Charlotte lol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is laughing a lot

- Is looking forward to MYC 3

- Witty catchphrase


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Only a 2 days to go for AJ/Seth!

-Hope he didn't just finish a fairly slow night shift to end the week.

-Is counting on Flair to win the SD title too, Personally I think she's winning it now.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't like that Alexa is out of MITB now.


Probably not a fan of her replacement. 


Had a fairly slow night shift.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Knows people are hating Seth on here all of a sudden now he's Universal Champion. Got to hate whatever is hot on the interwebz

Hot as in popular, not hot as in...nevermind

Knows the Men's roster is pretty bland overall


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia

- Absolution was cool :anna

- Likes Asuka's theme song

- Should know TFW might ninja me

EDIT

- Ninja'd me like I expected :beckylol

- Should know I have never really liked/disliked Seth. They should've put the belt on him last year though when he had so much more momentum.

- Wants Seth to retain


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Finds Seth hot :lauren

Is like he is asking for the gay jokes

I mean, the top 3 heels on RAW are Corbin, McIntyre and Lashley and the top 2 babyfaces are Rollins and AJ, I am sorry but neither of 5 is very charismatic or has a larger than life personality

EMERALD

Ninja

Paige was cool, Absolution wasn't

Mandy and Sonya by themselves are boring

*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Thinks a man finding another man hot is gay. One can be straight and still think so.

- Yet, he feels surprised when I call him regressive


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*One man can find another man attractive and not being gay at all :shrug

TFW has posted that he has dreamt about Seth though... :lauren

So whenever he says something about Seth I just mess with him :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well you can admit another guy is handsome or another guy is attractive, but to say another guy is hot is a bit odd if you're straight. :lauren 


But that's just how I see it, speaking as a very straight man. 


Should know I've never had any weird wrestling dreams. I don't know what goes on in TFW's brain sometimes.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Says the mutant lover.

Seth lol.

Ziggler lol.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Saying lol to everything today

Might be one of those people that says 'LOL' in real life :lauren

I always cringe when somebody does that



Nostalgia said:


> Should know I've never had any weird wrestling dreams. I don't know what goes on in TFW's brain sometimes.


Same.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have never used the word in real life.

Nor have I used any kind of slang.

It's funnier watching people's faces when you use words in the dictionary they've never heard before.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*My cousin uses that word, it's annoying and stupid

Even more since we are a non english speaking country

Kids these days man... :lauren*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know by now I say certain things just to bait a reaction. 


Talks with eloquence.


Likely isn't surrounded by idiots in his real life. No Pavo's to deal with.




Edit:


He probably learnt that word from you. 


And you can't teach him to be a good citizen because you well.. suck. 


Didn't buy his aunt shopping. She won't be happy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Loves roasting Mordy.

Should know I'm surrounded by plenty of idiots. We're not the smartest bunch up North.

Knows my brain works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Neither are the Welsh, Irish or Scottish. 


Knows CJ is not around to bury me over this comment. 


Knows my Brain is a little messed up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Your brain is messed up

Your body is messed up

Your life is messed up too*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Feuding with Nos.

-I wonder which role he's playing.

-Is playing the judge today.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

So :rude


Let me like what I like. 


And don't give me hate for it. :armfold 





StylesClash:

Observing.

Probably cringing.

Third thing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am not hating, just speaking the truth :shrug

The people who spend as much time as we do here are a little messed up in the head. Also, you said you had some ear problems, so your body is messed up. And well, you don't get along with your family and haven't talked to them in years, so your life is messed up too.

Got ninja'd*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lost the remainder of his brain cells when the mass of hair was removed from his person. 

All that is left is a lust for an average Australian and a loathing for all things Nostalgia.

And the occasional spanking the monkey, due to being undateable.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- My dear, sweet zrc.

- Has been away from this den of iniquity.

- Probably off having drinks with royalty and rubbing elbows with the cultural elite.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Got some Francoise rep from me earlier

He was probably like


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Correct.

- I did :mark. 

-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Should know I've spent way too much time on WF today

I'll leave this on my way out


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You can spend to much time here?!
Is departing
With Gifs!


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

A virus.

Was 21 at some point.

Adeptus Mechanicus.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Semi-regular here.

- Thinks Mayu is superior to Kairi.

- Does not own a record player.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New sig

- New avatar

- F. Hardy :woo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- F. Hardy: The E. Lilly of the 1960s.

- Same avi/sig combo. :woo

- Rosemary is on his list of top ten female wrestlers. :swanson


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Of course, she is! Why wouldn't The Demon Assassin be on our list of top ten female wrestlers?

-









- Has never had a Rosemary sig :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I did for two seconds.

- Don't think it lasted a day.

- Might be her time again...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Insect Horror

I hate It

I can't do it*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- But Mothra is your friend...

-









- Look at how cute she is!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*That looks like a Pokemon

Had a Rosemary sig

Should go back to the IIconics sig he once had :aryep*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- On your birthday. 

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Rosemary :mark

- Likes Batman (1989)

- Adam West is his favourite portrayal of Batman


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Rosemary is so amazing

Evil bugs not so much

You runining butterfree 

and vivilion













EDIT 

Becky 2 Belts

Becky Two Straps

Becky Dos Cinturones
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Don't click on the spoiler below.

-


Spoiler: Seriously, Don't















- Aren't you glad you didn't click on it?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Yuffie

- Said the same thing in three different ways

- Knows Rosemary is cool

- Edited above post

EDIT

- Phantom'd me

- I clicked on it

- Cool cat :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I see Yuffie.

- She's here to steal our materia. :monkey

- :rosemary


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Becky is the reason his crops don't grow

Shouldn't have given her points in the womens rankings

I saw his gif in the Spoilers... it is not as disgusting as some of the reps Nostalgia has sent to me :shrug*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm thinking of changing my sig to something that won't horrify Yuffie.

- Any suggestions? 

- Any non-Peyton suggestions?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- The

- Demon

- Assassin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm seeing "Doctor Strange."

- Is that your pick?

- Strange, it is.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Cassie

McIntosh

That should be Phantom's new sig*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* I suggest Hana/TCS :woo










* Or Hikaru Shida.

* As long as it's centered I won't complain.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- BEGONE, FOUL THING FROM THE PIT!

- It's Strange.

- I've devolved into self-parody. :mark

BC:

- :beckyhi

- Shida... :hmm

- One day.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









*









*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I suggested non Peyton stuff and he ignored me :sadbecky

Still hasn't changed his sig

Knows that I am having fun at the reactions caused by Nia's tweet :lol

COBRA

Awful ninja

I am not in the mood

Peace among Kairi fans








*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Kairi 4 Women's Champ WrestleMania 36

Knows Dominion and Double or Nothing > MITB (But I shall still watch MITB and hope good things happen)

I wish I had a colored username

*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

-Would also love to see Sami Zayn win the Men's MITB Ladder match :mark: :zayn2
- Would also probably love to see Asuka and Kairi Sane win the Tag titles (hopefully as soon as possible) 
- Also hope that the Money in the Bank ppv delivers, and will also watch Double or Nothing next week :dance


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Knows that Asuka & Kairi should be having their match at Money in the Bank but WWE insists on delaying the inevitable.

* Io Shirai fan :woo

*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Morning.

Evening.

Good night.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-It's night

-It's cold

-It's late


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It's morning.

It's lukewarm.

It's early.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Morning zrc :aryep

Questioned why I'm more active these days, all I can say to that is :draper2 I like won't be next week, as I've been slacking and not going outside much this week. Aside from Work obviously

Doesn't really give a shit about the Men's roster


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not much to give a shit about with the women at the moment either.

Morning Fourth.

Every time I pass a Gregg's, I think of you.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Truth. Not much to give a shit about with WWE in general, but I try to remain optimistic, because I'm a fool. MITB looks alright, mostly watching for Seth/AJ because I'm a fanboy

Every time I see Nia Jax or hear the word mutant, I think of you :lol

Has probably chuckled at the record low ratings for RAW. I don't know why anyone would watch the full show anymore, even watching YT clips feels like a drag some weeks. That's a problem


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't look at ratings. 

Leave that for the marks blaming everyone and the number crunchers in Stamford. 

I had this conversation with my gran the other day. Who says having so many TV options now is to blame. To which I responded. If the show was better it wouldn't matter what else was on, they'd watch it anyway.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The Fourth Wall:

* The Men's Money in the Bank match actually looks very promising.

* The Women's though... :lauren

* No longer has the no avatar gimmick.










ZRC:

* Morning :beckyhi

* I hope you woke up on the right side of the Riptide

*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I know. I'm not sure why people are shitting on it so much. Aside from Corbin randomly being there, that's about right for who I'd put in a MITB match in 2019. A lot of spot potential

Knows the Women's match looks terrible on paper. Maybe we'll see Ember pull off some crazy Eclipse though

Was responsible for me getting an avatar again :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Bayley, Naomi and Ember are gonna have to carry that match so hard. Maybe Nikki will took a crazy bump since that is her shit

Apparently they flew all the women in the match a day early to make it rehearse it so it doesn't end up being a mess.

Honestly since Mania I only watch the IIconics stuff, there hasn't been anything interesting since, at least for me.*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It'll probably still be a mess after the rehearsal :lol I wouldn't be surprised if the Men's match has some botches too, though

I can't wait to see what Ali does though :banderas

Yeah, WWE has been pretty shitty since WrestleMania. They had all these big title changes, but aside from Seth/AJ feuding, I've watched basically nothing


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*They killed the womens division by putting everything on Becky and made the womens tag titles feel irrelevant by booking the IIconics like crap. Also they reduced the womens tv time significantly since Mania.

Even AJ/Seth, a dream match, doesn't feel like that.

Hell, even NXT hasn't been very good as of late, besides the Undisputed Era stuff*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That Jax/Becky thread was a fun read :lauren

I'd argue Seth/AJ doesn't feel like a dream match because it's happening too soon. It kind of came out of the blue for me. It's one of those matches I'd expect to see at SummerSlam or WrestleMania. I think the build has been okay all things considered. Some of the promos have been decent

I know it'll piss you off, but Sasha/Bayley should have kept the belts if you wanted the titles to be more relevant. I never expected Peyton & Billie to get treated any differently after winning them, which was my problem with it. They were never seen as credible threats


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am not offended, I wanted them to keep the titles until Summerslam and then drop it to the IIconics after the IIconics were build up to recover from the shitty booking they got in their first year on the main roster.

But once I saw them putting the titles on them I expected somewhat of a better booking, that at least they would try, but they didn't even tried with them, that's what bothers me :sadbecky

Nowhere near as bad as some of the Becky fabs in that Nia tweet thread :lol*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Expecting good booking from 2019 WWE, poor bloke :vince

Tolerates me despite liking his most hated wrestler :mj

Likes to wind me up about Seth :rollins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Had fun in the Jax/Bex thread.

- Summoned me when there was an Emma Stone pic to behold.

- Regular again. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Won't shut up about Hardy and Strange

I am gonna change my usertitle too, thanks for the idea :aryep

His crops are not growing, poor guy :sadbecky*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is posting a lot today

Probably hasn't got anything going on for his Saturday like me, apparently Saturday is meant to be fun or something

Should know I just cleaned up all of my flat, so at least I did something productive today :aryep Toilet and everything.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Pressured me to come

Here

And chat peculiarly.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He's here. :mark

- Scary, isn't it?

- Top five vampire movies are... :hmm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Marking out for jobbers. :bunk


Should know TFW is always cleaning, he has OCD about it. 


Vampire movies... :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Probably not as interesting as your's:
10. The Addiction
9. Shadow Of The Vampire
8. The Lost Boys
7. Blade
6. Only Lovers Left Alive
5. Near Dark
4. Nosferatu
3. Interview With The Vampire
2. What We Do In The Shadows
1. Bram Stoker's Dracula (first horror movie I ever saw :mark)

And... 

I'm already out. Night all, the crypt awaits. Blah!


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

A Ruby fan.

Thus, the most miserable (as in "unhappy/unlucky/depressed/emotionally abused", not as in "a prick/jerk/moron") type of WWE fan.

I understand their pain.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

@Mordecay; What did you expect? The whole revolution shit was designed for Ronda. She's gone, they main evented WM. The end. 

That Nia/Becky tweet thread is shambolic. With every shit comment, people are further proving Nia's point all along. :lmao

@HugoCortez; is above me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- My comments in that thread are/were dumb by design.

- That thread is...










- I'll post my favorite vamp films soon. What are yours? :hmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I haven't seen many vampires movies

Probably the first two Twilight movies and that Dracula 2000 with Gerard Butler

I am having fun in the Nia/Becky thread*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

in no order

Nosferatu
30 Days of Night
The Lost Boys
Blade 2
Nightwatch
Fright Night
From Dusk Till Dawn
Interview with the Vampire


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- How many red reps have you received in that thread?

- A tweet destroyed this forum. Crazy.

- Should I be productive or post here?

zrc:

- Ninja.

- Solid list. :anna

- WELCOME TO FRIGHT NIGHT... FOR REAL.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I was really disappointed with DayWatch and the fact they didn't finish the series. 

Maybe it needs an American reboot. So I don't have to read the subtitles :lmao

I don't really remember names of films very well, and a lot of them tend to blend into one.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I actually got green reps from fellow anti Becky fans :lol

I have an IIconics negged gif, but I think I only used it once, CJ made it for me










I don't really care about reps/negs

ZRC

Mentioned me

Gives me both green and red reps

Thinks that the women are done now that Ronda is gone*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't think it , I know it. Only need to watch the product to see it.

I give you rep based on my mood. Red is rare.

Green is rarer.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably proud of his Hippo for that tweet

Find her Twitter persona hilarious

Must have been drunk when he green repped me, although he called me bastard while doing it, so probably not too drunk*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Why would I be proud of a tweet? silly fool.

Well I don't know many people who can create such a backlash with every single tweet. It's hilarious watching people to resort to the same old shit around here. She knows she's fat, she even knows she's not that good a wrestler. What else you got?

I wasn't drunk.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*"She is the Rock's cousin" you forgot about that one

Green reps me when he isn't drunk :swanson

I have to go make lunch, see ya in a bit or not*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is about to go make some fine Peruvian food

- Has been on this forum for almost 5 years

- Posts in the WoW section


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Posts in the Celebs section from time to time

Might have appreciated that Sophie Turner picture I tagged him in :curry2

One of the only people that sticks to the rules of this thread :aryep


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Regrets going to the WWE section

Never regrets going to the Celeb section :curry2

Someone actually compared the IIconics push to Becky's push this past year in the Nia/Becky thread :heston. That thread is hilarious.*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Are you still posting in that thread? :lauren Then again, you do love winding up Becky fans, nice Saturday entertainment I guess

I said what I had to say in one post, that's all you need, I moved on from it. People get way too caught up over Tweets :lol

That thread basically sums up what I hate about current era WWE and the internet. It's quite tragic


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordy's all over that thread. 


No surprise there.


He craves attention. :hayden3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Knows the WWE sections can be cancerous & terrible

Likely doesn't care about a tweet by Nia Jax

Knows Twitter is shite anyways :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I've been on Instagram.


Got talking to this odd Hindu girl. 


Pretty eyes though.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has been browsing Instagram

I see your Saturday has been busy :side: At least you haven't been arguing with Becky fans like Mordy

Doesn't think I'm open minded enough. Is it because I didn't watch that video :beckylol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- TFW :beckyhi

- Is becoming more regular again :anna

- Will watch MITB


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know my Saturday hasn't been busy but sometimes I have no desire to post on here. :shrug


Enjoying TFW's comeback. 


Probably not much of a social media user.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Truth. I'm only posting today because I'm bored, some days I cba to deal with the shit on here. This section isn't too bad, as we just shoot the shit and people don't take everything super serious

Might be enjoying my comeback too, also might be waiting for me to disappear again. Like I do sometimes

Has moved on from the DJ days :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is correct. Your presence here is always welcomed. 


Definitely. She was fake anyway. I stick to real girls but not always Mordy's definition of real. :lmao


May or may not know which the one above falls under. :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not into real girls

I am all over that thread because angry fans keep quoting me :shrug

And it is honestly hilarious seeing them losing their shit. They are not even mad that Nia says that she smells, they are mad that she said she tanks the ratings. The fact that Becky apparently hasn't responded means that she took the L*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wrong as usual. 


I like them more. 


And one day Nostalgia will meet the right one, settle down and start a family and live happily ever after. :lol


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mords

-On a dreamy crusade to bed Peyton.

-Feuding with Nos.

-Will fight Tye Dillinger to win over his soulmate.

Nos

-Still feuding with Mords.

-Swings both ways?

-Likes to bite back.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has a very accurate user title

Although, he should add the person he likes talking about just as much :becky2

Should know I cringed reading that thread earlier. Some of your posts didn't make you look good Mordy, I'll tell ya. Not that you care

StylesClash:

Knows Mordy is jealous of Perfect 10 Tye Dillinger










'Dreamy crusade' 










Not as dreamy as my mission to marry Anna.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Lost to me in a post race.

-Gave me a cool Alexa rep.

-Should spend more time in here it gets hilarious.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I don't swing both ways. 


Though I do consider myself bi-curious, but not bi-sexual. 


Only girls or t-girls, I'll never find a guy attractive. :shrug


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Should know I have over 500 posts ITT, that already feels like too much

Should know I'm wondering how many of those posts are me saying the same 3 things I've said a hundred times before :beckylol

Knows this thread has the top quality banter of WF 










Nostalgia:

Might think I swing both ways :side:

Got a funny PM from me one time on the subject of being gay :lol

Nah. I like boobs too much. I just do it for the cheeky bantz in here :rollins


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Is all about banter

- Always tags me whenever he posts Sophie Turner :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

@emerald-fire ;










Should know ever since @zrc ; said she looks like Boy George. I can't unsee

Still hot though. So who cares :aryep


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I cringed too at Mordy's posts in that thread. 


But Mordy is not very good at arguing. He struggles to write coherent English sometimes. :shrug


Thinks some guys are hot. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks my posts didn't made me look good

I mean, you are a Becky fan, even if you are one of the more rational ones it is expected that you would think that, I have no problems with it :shrug

Likes boobs too much, especially Anna's










NOSTALGIA

Horrible... I would say ninja but he is just horrible all around

I actually rarely lose an argument, but sometimes you have to let the other person think they won because they never are gonna accept an opinion different than theirs and it gets boring after a while

Obsessed with my posts outside of this section :lauren*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Should know there are 9 guests viewing this thread :lmao

- Loves Back to the Future

- Probably had pizza recently

Mordy

- Ninja

- Likes House

- Watches tennis


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Clearly from that hot photo I posted earlier.


Many guests used to frequent this thread when I posted DJ pics. :shrug 


Nostalgia women = draw


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Knows we bring the RATINGZ to WF

Should know I always wonder why those guests read this thread. What if there is people out there collecting information about us all? wtf

This is why I'm a private person :side:

Nostalgia:

Likely got DJ some followers with his advertising :lol

Knows she was boring to talk too whenever he tried

Preferred talking to me instead :fact


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Mordy is the only one foolish enough to post personal info where everyone can see it

- I think most guests are usually banned members

- Got ninja'd


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Should know I wouldn't be surprised if Cafu reads this thread as a Guest still despite 'hating' us all

Probably got a kick out of us talking about him the other day. Hi Cafu

Should know I need to go for reals this time, I spent too much time on WF today. Time to go play with some cups


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am broke and live in Peru, there is really nothing I care that I need to hide

I don't even have a bank account :lmao

I am feeling tired, I shouldn't have woken up at 2am to check Twitter notifications, but I forgot to turn them off and they woke me up :lauren

TFW

Ninja

Is leaving :sadbecky

Take care 








*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't have a bank account. 


Despite being nearly 30. :bryanlol 


What a geek.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't seem to understand what poor actually means

Why would you want a bank account when you never have any money?

I've had banks accounts, but they got closed because no new money was getting in :lmao*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

There are free bank accounts that require no monthly fees. :shrug 

May not have them in Peru I guess.


Didn't give any comments on that beauty I posted earlier. I must say I like the tease nudity, it makes you want to see more. :cool2


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Has Bank acount issues.

-Doesn't get much money by the sounds of it.

-Should try getting a good job that's worth the pay rate if that's the problem.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got ninja'd. 

Was too lazy to edit.

It's morning where he is.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Someone.

Above me.

Don't know who (not on the last page)robably my friend or the Emerald fella.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> @emerald-fire ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> @emerald-fire ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


- zrc was not the first to make that observation... 

- 




-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- I completely forgot about that scene

- That's probably because that entire movie was largely forgettable


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They weren't the first to use it either.

It was a meme for years before Apocalypse.

Apocalypse was fun.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- True... probably. I'm not hip on the memes. 

- I didn't hate it.

- IMO there's nothing wrong with looking like Boy George.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- True

- Looking like Boy George would mean looking like Sophie Turner

- And there's nothing wrong with looking like Sophie Turner :jericho2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Look at white-haired Jessica Chastain in Dark Phoenix:

-









- Why is she not Clea in the MCU right now? :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Didn't even give the Rosemary sig a day....again

- :bunk

- :thelist


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have zero interest in Lady Mastermind in Dark Phoenix xD

Or purple haired Selene, Red Lotus and Rebecca Lawrique


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I have zero interest in the movie as it is

Apocalypse was shit

Sophie Turner is hot though, but a shitty actress*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-Yeah... I'm not really looking forward to Dark Phoenix.

- Chastain as Clea would've been cool, tho...

- New Mutants is my most anticipated film of 2053! :mark


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Lots of new sigs lately

Identity crisis

An Indecisive Phantom
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Oh snap!

- Time to share a not-so-proud moment in Alice Cooper's history! :mark

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Apparently had a Rosemary sig

I didn't see it

Lasted as long as the IIconics sig :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah. Lasted about 5 hours. 

- I'm going off to adult soon.

-


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Thirty minutes now sleeping, so sound, sound, sound, sound...

Hugo raises his head, and looks slowly around, around, round, round...

The user is near, sensing the fear, and the beast will start posting around, round, round...


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

A moron who doesn't respect the Flair legacy (America's legacy) or cuteness.

Feverish and obnoxious Asuka stan.

Has a navel fixation.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Naming 3 things about himself

- The Phantom influence is strong in him

- Views Kairi Sane as an adversary to Asuka


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Respects america's legacy.

Or maybe only Charlotte, don't know.

Knows Ireland's national treasure is...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Only Charlotte Flair. Ric is cool and one of the greats but I wouldn't say he's a favourite of mine.

- The Viper and The Queen are my two absolute favourites.

- Calls himself an obnoxious Asuka fan


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Whoever posts next, pick wisely:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

@emerald-fire; (since technically you were skipped)

- Also probably pulling for Sami Zayn to win the Men's MITB Ladder match tomorrow night :zayn2
- Also pulling for Bayley to win the Women's MITB Ladder match tomorrow night :bayley
- Also submitted his predictions in the Forum Championship thread :dance
@HugoCortez ;

- Also wants Asuka to win the Smackdown or Raw Women's title :woo
- Doesn't watch WWE anymore :trips8
- Likes to post video links :nice


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Zayn and Bayley would be the best choices

- Probably doesn't want Brock to interfere in the AJ vs Seth match

- Two of his favourite male wrestlers have a match against each other and two of his favourite female wrestlers also have a match against each other :dance


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*SAMI ZAYN HAS TO WIN

That is now all I care about at MITB

It consumes my soul! *


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Cares about a great cause :zayn3

- Zayn is my first choice followed by Almas

- Likes Cody Rhodes


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Fan of the redheaded Ska (is he still using that theme?) dude.

Likes Becky.

Would love to meet that Viper (no pun intended).




-The one who posted after my previous post (DammitC):


Didn't pick wisely (didn't pick at all)

Visits the Asuka thread on an often basis but barely posts there.

Didn't pick wisely.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Often compares songs

- Close to 700 posts

- Most of those posts are from the Asuka fan thread


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Should know I once ventured in to the Asuka fan thread, I felt crazy afterwards :asuka

Should know us Rollins fans are just as crazy :rollins

Probably wouldn't mind this scenario if it happened tonight


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

good morning.

The Wall is back again.

I think I need to turn signatures off, they're all hideous.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Except for mine, mine is awesome

No chance of a womens tag title match tonight, Kairi is back in Orlando.

If the IIconics keep the titles after this week they will surpass Sasha and Bayley's title reign :lmao*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yours is the worst.


It was the night the womens revolution was buried.

Didn't expect a womens tag match tonight anyway.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Knows the IIconics shouldn't have won the Women's Tag Titles at WrestleMania

Hates signatures for some reason. You don't like Anna singing in to a hairbrush? :sadbecky

Should know I'd rather look at their signatures than read posts from most people in the WWE sections. Can I hide posts instead :hayden3


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They take up valuable space. Cuts half the loading time not having them on (if not more).

I think I need another Attitude break soon, getting towards the end of 98 and it's getting a bit meh. Most the shows are a one/two match show the rest is dogshit.

The promos and angles are at least entertaining though. Which is better than now because they don't have 1 or 2 interesting matches or any entertaining angles.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Getting bored of the AE

Blames my girls for burying the revolution :sadbecky

Likely is also saying that Mania 35 was the day the revolution died because it was Ronda's last match and WWE wouldn't care about the women after that*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, the Attitude Era was good, but is seen by rose tinted glasses. A lot of the shows can be quite boring from that era match wise, which I realized when I went back to watch all stuff on the Network

However, when they did big moments, they did them right. Current WWE wishes they could do moments and storylines that captivated people like back in the day

Should know I actually enjoyed going through the Ruthless Aggression era a lot, not sure how you feel about those years. There is some bad in there too, but man, it's like night & day compared to 2019. Just the star power on RAW/SD alone

Mordy:

Should put more energy in to something else than arguing with Becky fans on WF :becky2

Like sending me more hot Peyton images, or something, idk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am busy right now, but I will post Peyton stuff in your wall once I finish :anna

Arguing with Becky fans is fun, they live in their own little world and when you contradict them they lose their minds.

Can't believe that Nia/Becky thread has more than 25 pages :lmao*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have up to the end of 01 on DVD.


Although the last AE PPV for me was Judgment Day 01, the last before all the wcw folks came and stunk up the place.

I didn't mind Ruthless Aggression, I'll watch it again eventually. Just happy going through 97-01 at the moment. And hearing those cheers for jobbers. xD More people watched Blackman kick the shit out of Meat than they have Reigns ever lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

25 pages of people rehashing the same points and arguing over nonsensical shit. I love WF :lol opcorn

'once I finish' what are you up to right now Mordy? :curry2

In a way, that thread shows how lacking WWE is of good talking points. That people spend that long talking about tweets, rather than the product

zrc:

I used to love Blackman, he was awesome










There's so many guys in those eras that didn't amount to much, but yet they were still more memorable & entertaining to me


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I remember Blackman in 1986 xD

He was originally meant to debut same time as Owen Hart, but he caught malaria in South Africa. 

loved Blackman, Snow, Gangrel, Headbangers, GOdfather


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Blackman was fucking awesome, he was one of my favorites growing up

Looking back he wasn't a very good wrestler and not very charismatic, hell, I don't remember a promo from him

But the 10 year old me always marked out at those hardcore matches.*



The Fourth Wall said:


> 'once I finish' what are you up to right now Mordy? :curry2


*
Making breakfast/lunch, I am not on my computer right now*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dirty joke ruined :sadbecky

Every time you see my avatar, I'll be judging you now. Just a heads up

That's how I look whenever I read another post about WWE :anna


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Not long to go for AJ/Seth

-Is looking forward to the match as I am.

-May be on the Beastslayer's team for this one.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

lol Seth

lol Styles

lol PPV


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Lol Z

Lol R

Lol C*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Lol Peyton

Lol Billie

Lol IIconics


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*:lol Seth

:lol AJ

:lmao Bliss*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Lol More Peyton

Lol slightly less Billie

Lol overall more IIconics


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Says Lol a lot

Might say it in real life :hmm


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows saying 'Lol' while actually speaking is absurd

- New sig :anna

- New avatar :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Knows I'm starting to change my avatar/sig as much as Phantom :beckylol

Actually, now I think of it, that's pretty impossible to achieve










Very rarely changes his avatar or sig. Probably doesn't like change in real life either, same


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

More gifs with that actress.

Where has she starred to be so ubiquitous on the net?

Would love for another Becky-Charlotte match (or maybe not, who knows)

Above:

There she is!

It's that actress again!

Help!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

She's hot & quirky, the internet loves a hot & quirky actress










She was mine first, though


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Should check his wall >

No pun intended

Or maybe it is :hmmm*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I checked it










Thanks :curry2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wishes Anna posted pics like that

Probably was mad when I said that Anna has no ass

Boobs lover*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wasn't mad. I'm not too fussed over whether someone has a good ass or not personally :draper2

I know it sounds cliche, but I just love people that radiate happiness & have a good personality. Obviously there needs to be attraction there as well, but you know what I'm saying

I can't deal with people that bring the mood down. I'm already a miserable bastard most of the time myself, I need someone to give me that boost. Usually you guys do that on here a lot of the time :lol As long as I stay away from the WWE sections mostly


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- No, Mordy doesn't know what you're saying. He's a simple-minded perv.

- Trying to give Phantom a run for his money with the amount of sig/avi changes

- Is looking forward to MITB


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Should know there is 4 members viewing the thread right now, all invisible :hmm

Called Mordy a simple-minded perv










Where's the timid emerald I remember? Got some fire in you these days


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Fellow miserable bastard :anna

Yeah, posting here in this section is relaxing most of the time, except when Tyrion and Nostalgia are around :lol

Apparently likes personality over looks *


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Miserable I guess

Will be even more miserable when Asuka and Kairi take the women's tag titles 

Wants Peyton Royce for Women's Champion. Maybe she will be MITB next year (I would rather Billie tho)*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Wonderfuuuullll!

-That call him Mr Wonderfuuuullll!

-And he knows it toooooooooo!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Disappointed Bliss has to sit out today

- I wonder who he's rooting for now that Bliss is out? :hmm

- Edge fan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Is correct.

-I've picked Nikki so she can give it straight to Alexa afterwards.

-Cue Paul Orndorffs theme.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Bliss as champion again :hmm

She didn't even do anything at the last MITB, so while it sucks that she is injured the match will be better with her out of it

Mandy or Bayley are winning, the rest has no chance*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Won't shut up about Peyton Royce.


Listed me in the same sentence as Tyrion earlier. :bjpenn 


Clearly misses my presence in this thread with how much he mentions me. :bunk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Yes she's amazing as champion.

-She has one of the best cash in's under her belt despite not taking many bumps last year it fits her character to do less and sneak a win.

-Mandy makes sense but Nikki should take it.

Edit

-Hurr Durr

-Ninja'd

-Made me edit


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got ninja'd while declaring his love for Bliss. :lauren


Should know I prefer Bliss to Charlotte. :shrug 


Amused by the feud I have with Mordy. :bored


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-He has good taste being a fan of the Goddess.

-I'll be amused when I see a payoff.

-Cue Paul Orndorff's theme.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not exactly a fan but she's one of the better women in the company. I'm neutral on her.


I didn't mind when she was champion while others were crying that it was a ''reign of terror''. 


Right now I have four women above her, but I guess she might be number five. I don't know, I don't like many women in the company.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-She's the best Mic talent in the women's division and is the only woman besides Becky who can actually develop and add depth to a storyline.

-People accusing her of having a reign of terror don't want a Heel champion that makes you want to lose it you know like Ric Flair back in the day, They just want meaningless title changes.

-Good to know she's rated somewhere on your list.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

But unfortunately for her she's injury prone now. 


That's why I don't think Nikki winning and giving the case to Alexa will work. 


Plus it's a waste, Alexa doesn't need MITB. Other women can benefit from that win.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Which suits her condition since she doesn't have to be a Workrate performer she's Promo/Character based.

-She can tease a cash in here and there without actually competing by letting Nikki do her dirty work for her.

-She's had concussion symptoms but I wouldn't rule out a full time In Ring return without the necessary evidence.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Comparing Bliss with Ric Flair :heston

Flair actually can wrestle

And I don't even like Flair, but that was hilarious :lmao*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-You obviously missed the point.

-Didn't say anything about wrestling ability.

-Silly man.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Someone other than Nostalgia made him laugh. 


Loves that gif. 


Will watch MITB live I guess.



Edit:


Called Mordy a silly man. :beckylol 


Is correct about that. 


6,443 posts.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Isn't Shaven Pavo so I'll respond to you.

Will see highlights of MITB.

And save himself 3 hours in the middle of the night.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably is looking for a pic of a turkey with a normal haircut

Also only watches highlights

And probably just the ones with the women involved*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I won't be watching it. :dance

- Will not respond to Annie Wilkes AKA Mordy.

- Loves WWE games that are not WWF WrestleFest.

Mordy:

- Diet Phantom.

- Afroless.

- Completely devoid of funk.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks I am not funky enough

Not posting much today

Have some Kairi playing with her dog*

https://giant.gfycat.com/EvilWindingBlackbird.webm


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*





























*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Wonderfuuuullll!

He's so Wonderfuuuullll!

And he knows that toooooooooo!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Says I am wonderful

Like Paul Orndorff

Or that Everclear song
*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Changed his name.


I think I preferred the previous username. :lauren


Good guy though.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Only watching a few matches from MITB. Smart man

Doesn't watch full shows like a certain person I know :side:

Will never change his name again


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows my username is great. 


Avatar is giving me the creeps. :lauren


Should know after putting in 11 hours into Pokemon in two days my gaming days aren't dead yet. :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That's how my face used to look during some of our conversations :lmao

Will call my avatar creepy until I change it again, probably :sadbecky

His username makes me all nostalgic, so yes, it's great :aryep


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Wonderfuuuuuuulllll!

He's so wonderfuuuuuuulllll!

And he knows that toooooooooo!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- One word usernames... :goaway

- Grooving to Barry, tho... :dance

-


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Not wonderful.

-Almost groovy I suppose.

-And he knows that toooooooooo!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Two word usernames :goaway

It's all about the three words baby

Posted someone with a sensual voice just as sensual as mine :banderas

Clash:

Ninja's me often

Will be called just Clash now. Cool? No? Oh.

Would likely be fine with whatever outcome for the Universal Title match. Just not Brock coming in, or Corbin cashing in. Those would make me cry.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Clash is fine brother.

-I get ninja'd all the time in here.

-The outcome is great either way although I'm more in favor of AJ obviously I just don't want any interference.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wouldn't be angry if AJ wins, although that would be a short ass reign for Seth

It'd be dope if AJ turns heel though, I thought he did some good work as a Heel, and it would give the feud some more longevity 

Is hoping the match doesn't get cut short, it deserves all the time it can get


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

a month and a bit sounds a fine length for a dull fuck like Rollins.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh look, the ray of sunshine is here 










That's my cue to leave


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

yeah bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Zdravo. 


Kako si? 


Just testing my Slovenian. :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- If my girl Brienne dies tonight, I will come after all of you. :fact

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Will haunt us if Brienne dies

I think her arc is complete, so she is safe :anna

Only people dying tonight are the ones in King's Landing*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Does not like my girl Sonya Deville

Would prob not be embarrassed to blast the TV full volume during an IIConic promo with others around

Game of Thrones fan*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- Is Money in the Bank happening right now?

- Did Brienne win? :mark


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Its a WCW PPV

2000s era

Its a mess*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is fuming that stupid Brock stole what should've been Sami's win

- Posts in different colours

- Becky fan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

lol MitB
lol Bayley
lol Brock


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- lol mitb
- lol brock
- lol bayley


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I think I slipped into a parallel universe.

hey Kenny.

Pops in every now and then.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Pops in... a lot.

- Has an adorable lil' cat.

- Not here for the freaky live-action Lion King.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- New sig :nice

- F. Hardy avatar :woo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I was waiting for Styles to kick Rollins in the balls.

I was waiting for somebody interesting to win MITB.

I was waiting for a good ppv


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I didn't wait for anything. 

- I had fancy people dinner. 

- Sounds like I didn't miss much.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I was asleep.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We both made wise decisions. 

- We should be proud.

- My New York strip was excellent.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't know what a new York strip is.

Went out.

Took the miss ghoul?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Steak. Delicious steak.

- No...

- ...but we watched the GOT finale afterwards.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

So you wasted a couple of hours?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Dinner was work-related.

- That wasn't a waste.

- GOT, on the other hand...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- GoT :goaway

- Is looking forward to a movie in 2053

- Timeless entity


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's when New Mutants will be released. :fact

- I will miss Brienne... and nothing else.

- GODZILLA'S COMING OUT SOON!!!! :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Show Brienne :goaway

- Book Brienne is alright

- Will miss nothing else


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I will not allow you to dismiss Ser Brienne of Tarth!

- Brienne >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Maggie

- :fact


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Outrageous statement!

-









- Patiently waiting for New Mutants


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- ALL ABOARD THE TRUTH TRAIN!!!!










-









- His girl was champion for three minutes. :woo


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Cool sig.

A GoT gif, I think (that's Brienne, right?)

Cool :asuka fan that doesn't bow down.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup. That's Brienne.

- Groovy :asuka fan.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Brienne = Deadpool

- Will now be triggered

- HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Feelin' fine.

- Should know that I did not get my Wasp comic. :sadbecky

- But I now own a Lilly Wasp suit! :mark

(Halloween costume)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Lilly Wasp :mark :mark

- Groovy avatar

- Was probably busy during the past couple of days


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup. 

- And it's going to be a busy week.

- If Sally Hawkins is eaten by one of my kaiju buddies in the new Godzilla picture, I will be sad. :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I bet your kaiju buddies won't be considerate

- Loves Kate Micucci

- Loves The Blob


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

The neutral one in the Asuka thread.

Should join us hardliners though.

Mesmerizing eyes. Can you sea their ice?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Didn't edit

- Labeled Phantom a neutral Asuka fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Got ninja'd by ef.

- Knows I am Lawful Neutral.

- Part of Tyrion's Resistance.

ef:

- Ninja'd me.

- Loves doing so.

- Hates GOT the way I hate The Spirit movie.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got Phantom'd. For the record, I don't love seeing you get ninja'd. :sadbecky

- Hates something else the way I hate GoT roud

- Is pissed off about The Spirit's on-screen "adaptation"


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Master ninja.

Laid back herpetologist who doesn't like that silly excuse of a show.

Wouldn't like us hardliners.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

A member of the hardliners alongside:










And


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Y'know, when you put it like that, it does sound pretty boss...

- Still...

-









shall remain neutral.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I pin you to win 24/7 WF Championship

I open a portal

I am gone*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Cool.

- Here's Sally Hawkins:

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hates The Spirit movie

Didn't missed me here :sadbecky

Posted Hawkins :lauren*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You were gone? :confused

- Sally Hawkins is a gift to the world and shall be treated as such. Dig.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*:nah2

A true gift to the world
*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

lol Australian jobber women.
lol new title belt.
lol Pavo.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Don't know why they created another jobber title

They already have the Womens tag titles and the RAW tag titles

I suppose it is because they have way too many people, but still.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Its pointless.


Just like The IIconics segment last night.


Must be happy it's not Becky 2 belts anymore. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Mad that Bayley won MITB

And they made Mandy and Sonya look like fucking geeks in the process :lmao

With the wildcard rule I don't know if I care much if it is Becky 2 Belts anymore, since she still can always appear in both shows. But at least we don't have to hear her saying that anymore :shrug*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Phantom Stranger said:


>



I remember that mofo from my Hellblazer issues. 

You seem to be a fan of all the mystical/magical characters

Which remindsme: John Constantine>Dr. Strange and Phantom stranger.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Erroneous.

- False.

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Bayley sucks. 


Instead of a heel turn and a desperate change of character - they keep her the bland face she's always been but now in a more predominant position so it's worse. 


I always find it funny when that nWo4Lyfe poster in the WWE section calls her baked potato face. She's just not attractive.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Should know I wasn't surprised, but just underwhelmed by Bayley winning.

Should know the biggest 'WTF' for me was Brock winning the Briefcase, despite not even being in the match. So you're telling me guys can just come out to the ring and win if they're not even in the match??

Knows I'm a sensitive soul. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hi, Anna.

- I don't hate Bayley.

- Beauty is subjective! Dig!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I got a lot of heat for being fine with Brock winning because the rest of guys in the match, with the exception of Orton, are massive geeks and I couldn't buy any of them as world champion. :shrug 


Doesn't think Elias is underrated. 


His girlfriend definitely does though. :armfold Stop burying Elias WWE.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Should know Bayley sucks.
> 
> 
> Instead of a heel turn and a desperate change of character - they keep her the bland face she's always been but now in a more predominant position so it's worse.
> ...


Jacket potatoes are hot and so is our down syndrome diva.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

At this point, I'm apathetic to WWE as a whole, but I just think it's bullshit when guys were killing themselves in the match and then Brock to swoops in and randomly wins. It basically just summed up WWE in 2019 for me :lol

Knows Elias is talented










Should know I actually enjoyed the Women's MITB match until the ending, it wasn't as terrible as I was expecting

zrc:

Loves shitting on my boy Seth

Will laugh if Brock :buried him and wins the Title back

Never posts three things anymore. Not that any of us ever follow the rules of the thread :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Maybe if Elias wasn't as bad in the ring they would push him more

Doesn't find Bayley attractive. Yeah, she doesn't have the prettiest face, but her body is ridiculous, probably the best body of all the women in WWE

And she got the biggest pop at MITB despite being bland af, like you say

TFW

Womens MITB was better than expecter but still sloppy af

Naomi was the highlight of the match

That and Mandy's outfit :curry2








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Elias is exactly where he needs to be. 

-- Baked potatoes are indeed hot.

- "Jacket?" You are in the UK!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can we stop talking about WWE in here anyways, it sucks balls :becky2

Should know Jacket potatoes with beans & cheese is the GOAT meal, I might have that tonight actually. Melted cheese :banderas

Doesn't talk about Francoise as much as usertitle implies


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't know what Jacket potatoes are

Will be mad when Brock squashes Rollins

NGL, this was hilarious
















*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wish I could be mad, but I'm honestly thinking of not watching WWE for a bit. Just makes me feel like absolute crap anyways, so I don't care anymore

At least Brock always has some quality gifs, if only he was always this entertaining


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jacket potatoes with tuna are the best. 


WWE is making him feel like crap. :hmm: It always used to be the forum made him feel like crap but he still enjoyed the product.


Must be still watching the full show. My favourites got buried at MITB, but because I only watched 3 matches and about one hour total of the show I still enjoyed some of it. :shrug With so little investment there is no way WWE can annoy me that much.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Tuna???!??!?!??!??!?

- Get out of here with that evil jive, NO!

- Still talking about the 'E. :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> WWE is making him feel like crap. :hmm: It always used to be the forum made him feel like crap but he still enjoyed the product.


It's both now. :lauren Just sick of being treated like an idiot all the time. I'll go back to watching Gordon Ramsay shitting on kitchens instead and watching YT videos.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has the GOAT actor in his sig :bjpenn

Enjoyed my posts in his wall

Here is another to share










:homer*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Have you ever had a jacket potato stuffed with spinach and Gorgonzola? 

- NEW GODZILLA COMING THIS MONTH!!! :mark

-









Mordy:

- Posted his F. Hardy.

- GOAT actor?

- You need to watch some Lon Chaney films, son!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I had to google Gorgonzola so no :lol

It even sounds gross to me. Maybe I could be wrong though, I do like cheese, I'm just not very much of a variety person. I basically just get Cathedral City










Should know by now most things I buy are from Tesco :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Buys better cheese than me. I just stick to Morrisons own brand. :lmao


Knows tuna jacket potatoes are common in the UK. :shrug 


So Phantom should take his shocked American attitude elsewhere. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The kind of potatoes I like










And my favorite: Stuffed potato or, like we call it here "Papa rellena", my favorite food :homer








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I am surrounded by cheese snobs, so that's refreshing to me.

- Have you ever had one with taco toppings on it? :homer

- Think I'm going to have a baked potato for dinner tonight.

That doesn't make it any less gross, NO!

I am not into tuna on anything!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I like tuna sandwiches :shrug

With celery and mayo :homer

I probably will make me that for breakfast tomorrow*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I can't stand Tuna personally, I'm not big on anything that is fishy 

Only time I can sort of tolerate it is a little bit on a Pasta maybe, but it wouldn't be my first choice

Should know I'm having the Jacket potatoes for tea, thanks to you guys for deciding what I eat :aryep


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

You would hate Sardines then. They have the most ''fishy'' taste and smell, Tuna is very tame compared to it. 


And I love sardines.


In before someone comes in and says I like disgusting things. :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have bacon, cheese and beans on my jacket potatoes.

I will have some for dinner shortly.

Just finished a carrot cake, I wasn't impressed.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Thinks trolling people on Twitter with his zrc account is fun.

Which it is.

They get so triggered :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Pulling a Phantom

Trolling people on Twitter apparently

Most likely Becky fans, they get triggered more easily than anyone*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I get bored quickly on Twitter.

Drop a bomb, then leave.

Sort out the carnage later when I can be bothered lol.

Winter came early cause all I see is a mound of snowflakes.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Savage.

- Slay them.

- I am full of country gravy and regret right now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I remember when he was a lot more timid, and posted about Phantom of the Paradise. Good times.

Now he's cocky and confident...but still adorable at the same time.

Not enough Aubrey gifs though.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It wasn't timidity.

- Wants me to go back to Aubrey.

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

And what was I like back then?

I don't think i've changed at all :lmao

Tonights horror channel movie is the Final Girls.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I think we were all fundamentally the same then as we are now; we just know each other better at this point. 

Y'know, as well as faceless internet strangers can know each other. From info available on a few game threads.

- My friend is in that; haven't seen it. :woo

- Horror Channel... :banderas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well it's straight up dogshit so far.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- :beckyhi

- Should read ASOIAF

- If he's into reading

EDIT

zrc

- Liked Apocalypse

- Doesn't rate Sophie Turner's acting ability

- Likes Magneto?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*At least with me the only difference is that I am more obsessed now than when I first met you all :lol

Phantom is still weird, zrc is still trolling us, Nostalgia still sucks

His sig reminds me to Luke Harper's titantron






Too many ninjas, not gonna edit :goaway*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

read the what now?

sounds like a computer programme.

Pavo, is it good troll or bad troll though?

Emerald I'm bored shitless of Magneto at this point. I adore Ian McKellen and im not that bothered about Fassbender, but he was a favourite baddie sometimes goodie of mine. Whereas now, im just meh at the whole thing. Since the bridge in Last Stand, it seems his only point in existing was to see how he could one up his last stunt. The submarine and missiles in FIrst Class, the stadium in DOFP, the ground metals in Apocalypse. and now in DP hes got a freaking floating island (Genosha mixed with a bit of Asteroid M).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I've listened to the audiobook. 

- I used to be a voracious reader, but I'm afraid I don't do as often now. 

As I am typing this, I am watching something for work. 

- I still read Phantom of the Opera once a year.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Like all trolls, you have your good moments and you have your bad moments

Like the AfroPavo pic, that was fun

Can't think of a thrid thing, so unch

PHANTOM

Ninja

Likes faceless guys from the internet

Would like to see Asuka in tonight's show*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

and that koala punch is something I found. So that's a win xD

Actually I started a few things. :lmao

I'm a monster/


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Doesn't read much now :sadbecky

- Reading is fun

- Changed many things about his profile but never changed location

EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- Found this gem unch

- Has a cat and a dog


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm not watching tonight's show.

- But post if she does something groovy! :mark

- If the new Godzilla doesn't have the Shobijin/Mothra fairies in it, I will be apoplectic.

ef:

- Reading is fun.

- Familiar with Algernon Blackwood? 

- Have you read We Have Always Lived in the Castle by Shirley Jackson? One of my favorites.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got Phantom'd

- Will let you know if she does something groovy :anna

- :asuka


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

From the sounds of it Marvel/Disney aren't interested in X-Men until this next entire phase is over.

I still think some should pop up in other movies first though. 

Just gimme Cyke, Storm, Jean, Rogue, Beast and Gambit as a starter and i'll be happy. Logan comes part and parcel too, im just not that into him.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Storm in Black Panther 2.

- Wolverine vs. Hulk in a future Avengers film.

- Magik in a Doctor Strange sequel. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They can just throw Magik and the kids in a danger room scene. Show that they're actually teaching them something.

Oh and showing more than cerebro would be nice. I want the war room, the infirmary, beasts lab (with FORGE) , the danger room, the whole shebang.

God FOX didn't know shit did they?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- They certainly didn't.

- The Girl is officially out on Dark Phoenix. 

- I have to go. Unlimited love to y'all. Peace.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-The Mad king of WF

-Misses his Kabuki Warriors.

-Not as wonderful as Paul Orndorff.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Liked his two favourites teaming up on Raw

- Would like to see Bliss turn face

- It doesn't look like it's going to happen anytime soon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Never answered my questions. :bunk

- Should know that I used to volunteer at a book shop when I was in my teens. 

- Bradbury fan?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Listening to a podcast.

- For work.

- Good times.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

BANG!! yo it's me, it's me, it's Z... R...C!!!

I had to turn the movie off, it was atrocious.

And ive sat through all sharknado's -.-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hated Sharknado

I've never seen it

No IIconics on SD tonight, because we need a Carmella/Mandy match :lauren*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sharknado is too aware of its own absurdity. 

- I prefer genuine lunacy. 

- Carmella vs. Mandy... excitement!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Carmella vs Mandy is gonna be a hot match

Not because it is gonna be good or because the people will care, the opposite actually

But it is gonna be a "hot match" 


















:book*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm so tired of seeing Mandy's rear. 

- Every time I venture into the WWE section, I'm greeted by a picture of it.

- We can not post it, right?

Cobra:

- Ninja. 

- Better.

- Kairi is one of my favorite superheroes.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Perv :bunk

- Was happy to see his favourites on Raw

- Probably not so happy to see them lose :becky2

EDIT

Phantom

- Says I didn't answer his question :confused

- Which question? :beckywhat

- Listening to a podcast :trips9


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Blackwood.

- We Have Always Lived in the Castle. 

- And now Bradbury.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- All unfamiliar to ef

- Should suggest some good books :anna

- Believes Kairi is a superhero


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Worked in a bookstore.

-Found the never ending story.

-Then his imagination was born.

Edit

-Sorry I'm tired.

-So I will.

-Be lazy and say enjoy the the cosmos with Phantom.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't want to see Mandy's butt :bunk

I could post Peyton's or Kairi's :shrug

The Iiconics are gonna become the longest riegning tag team champions :woo

NINJAS :goaway

EF

Calls me a perv

He is not entirely wrong

Liked the AJ/Seth match, I still haven't seen it :lol

STYLES CLASH

Probably nliked Alexa's gear last night

Wishes she recovers soon

Third thing*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

StylesClash90

- Has seen Styles vs Rollins..TWICE

- Got ninja'd

- HOF inductee

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja

- Perv

- Lazy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fuck me, every single person was over in the Attitude Era.

except Shawn Stasiak. :lmao

It's quite funny spotting Ivory, Lita and others as members of Godfather's Ho Train before they were signed.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The book recs shall begin...

- ...now.

- Have you read American Gods?

zrc:

- Ninja. 

- Can't argue with that. 

- Sister got me a message from The Godfather/Papa Shango for my birthday. :woo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I only read LoTR and Dracula once a year.

Because all my other books are encyclopedia's and guide books. 

Apart from the Wrestlecrap ones, they're toilet reading material.and death of wcw book is both propaganda and historically incorrect on a fair few points.

and Xtreme X-Men, all my x-men comics stay in the attic. I bought the full Age of Apocalypse sets, but it only confused me so gave up.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I've read Dracula many times; a perennial favorite.

- Phantom of the Opera is my once-a-year book.

- I always bring Doctor Strange: A Separate Reality with me on trips; that's my comfort food.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Is impressively well read and watched in all things horror. True hardcore fan.

Very cool dude

Always has the best avys/sigs
*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is the single white rose of Wutai

- Regularly changes sigs and avatars

- Went by the name Ignis Scientia once


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Their favourite FFVII character is...

Their favourite FF character is...

Their favourite FF is...


Edit:

Ninja of ninjas.

Viper belt in ninjutsu.

Ninja posts outta nowhere.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Cid, you fool!

- Here's GOAT Barbara Feldon:

-









Lookin' like Velma from Scooby-Doo, like all superstars.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Their fave Mystery inc. member is Velma?

Their fave Coney Island Warrior is...

Their fave Onibaku is...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup. 

- Swan.

- Eikichi.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Velma is their favourite Mystery Inc. member. Good choice.

Swan is their fave Coney Island Warrior. Wrong choice. Ajax, Cleon and Cochise form the win.

Oni Eikichi is their fave Onibaku ...And their fave out of the whole gang?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Velma is the best; that's a scientific fact.

- M. Beck signed my Warriors one-sheet; he wins for that reason.

- TBH I only have a passing familiarity with Shonan Junai Gumi; my former anime club buddy would've been your guy.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Ajax was the hotheaded jackass. And James Remar was the best actor out of the bunch, and he also portrayed Ganz in 48hrs. He wins for those three reasons.

How can no one love a series about high school biker gangs? The best are Eikichi, Saejima and Tsukai.

One question: who shagged zatanna? yeaah....


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- But they didn't sign my poster, did they?!

- I'll have to dig a little deeper. My buddy was wild about that one.

- Submitted for your approval: Strange, Clea, and Scarlet Witch.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Okay, that one's a cheat.

- And I do not like judging characters based on whom they have slept with. I'm lame, I know.

- Bye-bye forever.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

But who gets free cab rides?

And who's fooled the first of the Fallen and his hosts several times?

That's right, the GOAT.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Who survived the Big Bang and witnessed creation? Who's besties with the late Tom Wolfe? 

- Who is on a Pink Floyd album cover? Who has made the dread Dormammu his fool many times over? 

- This groovy dude:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Your girls faced mine in the dark match main event after the 205 live tapings










Your girls won by DQ

Here is Kairi looking pretty








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Your girls are having a decent run. 

- Kairi is










- I would kill and die for these two:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Won't kill and die for aige

- Paige brought your favourites together!

- Be grateful!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Fine.

- Paige is not ungroovy.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- That's better :anna

-









-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Posted 2 great pics.

* Is happy :bayley won at Money in the Bank.

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Almost ninja'd me. :lauren

- No Hana. :lauren

- Still searching.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* "searcing" :lauren

* Hana is the people's champ :woo

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I fixed it. Go away. :goaway

- No.

- That's Mayu. :fact

I'm so sleepy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









- I must sleep or write. Farewell.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Good morning

Thinks the Wasp is the best leader the Avengers ever had :lauren

Thinks my girls are having a decent run... if losing all their tv matches and never defending the titles is considered to be a good run I guess you are right*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Best they'll ever get.

Wouldn't be surprised if they don't even get a whiff at the belts again after they lose them. 

and lose the rematch (if they get one)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Depends: If there are not more tag teams they will get the titles back eventually because they really are the only tag team you don't see them splitting up that easily

Sooner or later they will split up Kairi and Asuka and Mandy and Sonya.

By then there probably won't be any womens tag titles though*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They will pair up a load of broads not doing anything, and just put them on them.

Oprah will point at them all shouting "you all get a reign!"

lol The Iiconics won't be there in a few years anyway.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't see the IIconics around past the next tv deals if I am honest. I think they will have to cut a lot of people when those deals are up

Peyton will be 31-32, Billie will be 34-35, both probably will want to start a family.

ALthough Peyton have said that she wanted to do this as long as possible, so who knows? Maybe she become the next Alicia Fox*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Who's above me?

- Mordy?

- He's cute.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Thinks this is cute

-










- :bunk


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

posted apicture of a trukey.

Sixth dan emerald belt.

Now I wonder how an emerald title would look like...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Are you jive-talkin', boy?

- A turkey with an afro would be absolutely adorable!

- Breaking Bad fan.

Hugo:

- Ninja'd me.

- Jive turkey.

- Constantine over GOAT Strange... :goaway


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks I am cute

More like he thinks that a turkey with an afro is cute

I no longer have an afro, so he probably doesn't think that I am cute anymore :sadbecky*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- You cut your hair but it still grows afro style, doesn't it? Unless you straightened it.

- Likes Michael Cole

- And Tye Dillinger


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello Mordy. <3










Should know Today has been very productive for me. Not only did I go to work, but I went for a walk for about 2 hours afterwards. It's been a while since I just walked and appreciated my surroundings. Really opened my eyes up.

Got rid of his afro. I can't imagine having that much hair is very fun, tbh. I've never had my hair long, so I don't know.

Emerald:

- Knew I was going to come online, so decided now was the time to post & ninja me.

- Probably not that huge on Bayley winning the SD Women's Title.

- Sent me a lovely rep, and cares for me. Should know I feel the same way about him. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I'm huge on Bayley winning the SD Title :shrug

- I thought you knew me :sadbecky

- New sig


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh. :lauren

I don't really pay attention to WWE related things anymore, so forgive me.

I thought you would have wanted Charlotte to keep it more. :draper2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wrestling Forum's Mightiest :bayley Fan.

- Loves music.

- Man of culture.

Anna:

- :beckyhi

- Is now seeking to live; a noble endeavor.

- To live is the rarest thing in the world. Most people exist, that is all.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Got Anna'd.

Should know if I ever have a kid, and it's a girl, I'll probably call it Anna.

Should know I likely won't ever have kids though. I'd have to find a Miss. TFW for that, first. Which gets more unlikely every year. :aryep


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-No Kabuki Warriors on Smackdown.....

-Don't worry i thought it was stupid too to not feature them.

-Mad King.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just being a ninja to everyone today aren't I?

Don't worry, I won't be here long anyways. Just my little treat for having a productive day. :anna

Would likely be all over a Styles/Rollins rematch. That match was honestly great, I've watched it again, and it's one of those matches I just appreciate seeing in WWE.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The mad should be venerated, for they are committed.

- Nothing keeps one sane better than madness.

- Yes, I will buy more tiki mugs.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-No one cares for dark matches except the audience unfortunately.

-They should be on live TV.

-And they haven't won the titles yet that could have taken place at MITB.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's wrestling. 

- I have enough to be concerned about as it is; why should I stress out over something that is supposed to amuse me?

- They'll be on TV soon enough. Of that, I am sure.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Knows you shouldn't care about Wrestling too much. Pure and complete apathy is where I'm at. If a big moment happens that warrants my attention, great.

Should know I'm shifting my priorities more. I've been putting real life aside too much, really want 2019 to be the year I make a difference. I've already took a couple of huge steps this year.

Has kept his avatar for more than a day. Consider me impressed.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I am starting to remember why I stopped watching the 'E. 

- There's still plenty of 2019 left; I have every confidence in you.

- I spent the night writing, so this might be me in a few:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Todays horror channel movie is the Woman in Black.

Starring Daniel Radcliffe.

Instant dogshit.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm going to go and do some more of that real life stuff.

Should know I'm also Writing again. Little bits and pieces, I've had a short story catching dust. I should get back to it.

Should know I wouldn't mind some Book suggestions if he reads Books, I really want to get back in to that at night.

zrc:

Watches the Horror Channel.

Doesn't like Daniel Radcliffe.

I liked Woman in Black. :draper2 Not a fan of Harry Potter, though.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Blecch!

- I watched it because it is technically a Hammer film. :lauren

- #NotmyHammer

Anna:

- Ninja.

- He's no Chris Lee.

- Or Peter Cushing. Or Barbara Shelley. Or Michael Ripper.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

the Woman in Black stage show at Drury Lane was epic.

This is an abomination.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I remember liking the TV movie.

- Didn't much care for the "Hammer" film.

- If it's not garish and colorful, it's not a Hammer film! :fact


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nothing beats the book anyway.

But the "ghost" at Drury Lane's shows was freaky as fuck. 

Especially when she creeps around the audience. At one show she sat next to someone in my row, and scared the living shit out of her :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That sounds like a gas.

-I haven't seen that particular show, but I have been to a number of horror plays/musicals.

- Re-Animator: The Musical handed out rain ponchos to patrons in the first few rows. Ditto for Evil Dead.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I made a few people laugh when I said she reminded me of the masked magician from the 90's. :lmao

I think even she had a little chuckle.

I don't really enjoy plays all that much. But WiB was a hoot. only had a cast of 3 (2 if you don't include the "ghost") It's been at the same theatre in London since 1989


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'll try to catch it next time I'm in London.

- We always try to take in as much local horror as we can on trips.

- I really dig The London Dungeon. It reminds me of the haunts I used to work at.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Loves horror A LOT

- Likes listening to audiobooks :trips9

- Christopher Lee is his favourite Dracula


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's dark and stormy up here.

- It's a perfect night for mystery and horror; the air itself is filled with monsters.

- Has read Dracula?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Not yet. On my list.

- Always prefers originals to reboots

- I can respect that


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phantom Stranger said:


> - I'll try to catch it next time I'm in London.
> 
> - We always try to take in as much local horror as we can on trips.
> 
> - I really dig The London Dungeon. It reminds me of the haunts I used to work at.


Yeah next time you're in London, you can't go wrong with Drury Lane. It's said to be haunted as fuck.


The emerald is on fire.
second thing.
third thing.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not always. I just like what I like.

- Willard 2003 > Willard 1971

- And I've always been a supporter of remakes. Stories ought to be retold and kept alive.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Some of them sure. Others weren't needed the first time let alone a second, third.

Hills Have Eyes remake >>> The Original.

Can't think of any other remakes right now lol.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Yeah next time you're in London, you can't go wrong with Drury Lane. It's said to be haunted as fuck.


- Sounds groovy.

- Last trip was mostly dedicated to the Ripper; we also saw Phantom of the Opera at Her Majesty's Theatre.

- Ever been to Savannah, Georgia? That place is supposed to be spook central. I was there for a paranormal history series that never materialized.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I was gonna do the Ripper tour, but it's mostly shit these days as they've built over the original sites.

There was a show on a few months ago on BBC where they used todays science with the evidence they have on the Ripper, and could name a couple other victims and who it possibly was. Was a really good watch, even used the original autopsy pictures of the victims which I wasn't expecting.

There;s a few places around the town I'm in (Dudley) that's said to be haunted, but i'm yet to discover anything of the sort.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I've never met a spook, spectre, or ghost.

- I'm sure they're quite interesting. 

- I'm afraid I must leave. Phantom out! :woo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm leaving too.

Leaving the jobbers to bicker about which of their bitches are better than the other set of bitches.

Peace and hate!


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Talking about bitches.

Makes sense, considering their usrname.

Wishing cold war on us.







zrc said:


> Some of them sure. Others weren't needed the first time let alone a second, third.
> 
> Hills Have Eyes remake >>> The Original.
> 
> Can't think of any other remakes right now lol.


John Carpenter's The Thing is a remake of the 1952 flick The Thing from Another World.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- 1951. Both are groovy, but I would personally go with the original on that one. Very close, tho.

- Here are some horror remakes I dig:

House of Wax (1953, remake of Mystery of the Wax Museum)
Horror of Dracula (I say it counts)
The Mummy (1959)
Phantom of the Opera (1962, remake of the 1943 film)
The Fly (1986)
Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1978)
Willard (2003)
Nosferatu the Vampyre
The Blob (1988)
Little Shop of Horrors (1986, unusual case... but I'll allow it.)
Night of the Living Dead (1990)
Mark of the Vampire 
Mad Love (1935)
Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde (1931/2 and 1941) 

- There are more, but I must leave again. Bye-bye.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Traditional

-Unconditional

-The above


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Was probably born in 1990

- Probably older than me

- May or may not watch Rugby


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Is correct I was born in 1990.

-Makes me feel old saying that.

-I hate Rugby it's nothing compared to Pro Wrestling


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

This convo about remakes has reminded me

When the inevitable Lethal Weapon reboot?

You just know those execs at Hollywood cannot wait to do that one some day.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Probably the same time they reboot Gremlins, Die Hard and other stuff from the 80s. 

Nothing is sacred.

Because they have.no creativity to come up with their own shit.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Victoria fan
- Not the queen, though
- Loves galaxies*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- There was a recent Lethal Weapon TV series.

- Stories have always inspired stories: Shakespeare wrote adaptations, Verdi's best operas are adaptations, some of the most beloved comic characters of all time are ripped from mythology/literature, etc. 

Film is no different; the remake is almost as old as narrative film. I don't think there's anything wrong from drawing inspiration from an earlier film/work of art. The Maltese Falcon (1941) was the THIRD film version of that story, and that's the one that has endured. 

- Hi, Simon. :beckyhi

- Wrestling Forum's most beloved wrestling hater. 

- Anime for life, yo! :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Depends which queen you are referring to. 

Been on the site for 13 years this month. 

I don't remember what I was doing 13 years ago, all I know is I was probably drunk. :lmao


Phantom'd
Just because it's always been done, doesn't mean I have to like it.
Knows I don't like much. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- True. 

- Hate away, zrc! Hate away! :mark

- I was probably eating something fried 13 years ago.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wrestling Forum's Most Obnoxious Sally Hawkins Fan

- Loves Shonen Knife

- D might be right about you sending subliminal messages through your avatar


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

He totally is.

I live for it.

I really need to get some sleep, gotta go shopping early. Night all.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Night-night.

- Sleep tight.

- Don't let Elvira bite...too hard.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Phantom's sig and avatar are clearly his attempts to try and hypnotize us.

* It doesn't work on me though. :fact

* ...Now if you'll excuse me, I've gotten a sudden urge to watch Sally Hawkins movies with Francoise Hardy playing in the background.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't work on me either :fact

- On an unrelated note, what's the best Sally Hawkins movie?

- What a coincidence! I've got F. Hardy playing in the background too.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* All of them of course!

* Feels good to not be indoctrinated. :fact

* By the way, do you have a moment to talk about our lord and savior Mayu Iwatani?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I would never hypnotize you guys. :fact

-









- YOU WILL SEE GODZILLA: KING OF THE MONSTERS WITH SALLY HAWKINS. PRAISE MAYU.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Should know I'm looking forward to watching Godzilla: King of the Monsters

- :mayu


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*
Is the hypnotizing working? :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hypno-servants!

- Seize the Green One!

- Don't let him escape!


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Hypnotizing sig
- Just to let you know, it's been almost a month that I haven't watched any wrestling whatsoever
- Play Yoku's Island Express... a game with the mixture of pinball and metroidvania made by Team 17 (Worms franchise)*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*OtakuMania

Should Watch Double or Nothing this weekend

SAVE_US_AEW
*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- SAVE_US_Y2J

- :y2j

- Judas Effect coming soon :mark


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Yuffie Kisaragi:

*- Should know that AEW doesn't interest me (just another promotion)
- Gonna be watching an Idol group instead... now, that's better
- Listen to this: 



 <------------------------- The ending theme of a show I'm currently following this season... brilliant*

emerald-fire:

*- STAY_AWAY_Y2J
- Loves emeralds
- Doesn't want me to destroy Sami Zayn? Fuck Sami Zayn... he's terrible *


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Sami Zayn is indestructible!

- Likes Roman Reigns

- Loves music :trips9


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- What is he, Astroganger?
- Metal is heaven
- Almost killed Fandango on WWE2K19  (His chest area was flashing grey :lol: )*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- AEW is another promotion...

- ...a promotion with Omega, Y2J, Kong, and Shida! :mark

- I'm willing to give them a shot. 

SAVE_US_HIKARU_SHIDA


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

-









-


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Fan of Japanese wrestlers
- Should start learning Japanese
- Awesome dude*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I think it's best I stay away from the forum today. Only an hours sleep, i'll be raging by 10am :lmao


Paige still looks ridiculous with the City Sushi employees.

Good morning, good evening and good night.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Won't be around

Saving us from his cranky mood

City Sushi employees :lmao. Btw I have never eaten sushi*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should try sushi sometime. It's alright :anna

- Loves Peruvian cuisine

- Will watch Double or Nothing


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves sushi
- Ramen lover?
- O genki desu ka?*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't like raw fish, I didn't mind the avocado sushi though.

wrestling is below music, video games and anime for him. 

Might've enjoyed Iceland's entry in Eurovision. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*If I am gonna eat raw fish I prefer ceviche

I actually like my food well cooked, like I don't like steaks all red inside, it has to be medium well- well.

So as the fries, they have to be golden brown
*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Billie Kay donated more money to Ashley's daughters go fund me thing (250) than David Arquette (100).

Nice of Foley to give 5k though.

I really don't like GoFundMe culture though.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm a medium-rare person. 

- Here's that Beavis and Butt-Head/Doctor Strange crossover you were asking about:

-









zrc:

- Ninja.

- Good on Foley.

- Avocado sushi is pretty good.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd by zrc

- Is a medium-rare person

- Royal Fortune > Kabuki Warriors


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posted Babyface Supreme

- Loves Cleange

- Supports remakes and reboots


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- HJKL

- UHIIJK

-UU


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Another subliminal message :hmm

- ICFOWII

- HAGSOH


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- 




-




-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Totally ignoring me :sadbecky

-









- :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- 




- 




-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- 




- 




-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:goaway


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:sadbecky

:goaway


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

your avi's eyes were actually looking directly at bayley in the one gif where Bay looks down. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky

- :darryl

-









zrc:

- :beckyhi

- :reneelel

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :sadbecky

-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :sadbecky

-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hmmm do i buy Sims 4 or Cities Skylines.

Choices.

Choices.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Sims 4.


- :anna

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Are there a ridiculous amount of expansions again?

Do they still charge the earth just for a few dozen types of pixel carpet?

EA are bastards


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Are there a ridiculous amount of expansions again?
> 
> Do they still charge the earth just for a few dozen types of pixel carpet?
> 
> EA are bastards



- :hmm

- :hmm

- :yes


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I wonder how much crack cocaine they bought with all their simoleons.

reticulating splines!!!!

Got Two Point Hospital yesterday... Still not as great as Theme Hospital... Hospital administrator is cheating!!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :confused

- :theresnosmileyforanyofthat

- Fine, I'll use words again. :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't like using words

- Likes other ways of communication

- unch


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That's it i'm getting my baseball bat.

That Koala is gonna fucking get it!

How dare it spill coffee like that!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- NOT THE KOALA!!

- RUN, MY SWEET ONE!!

- I love you. unch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wants to protect the koala roud

-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So...

- I have a meeting tomorrow. :lauren

- zrc hasn't had much sleep.

- Should we continue to post complete nonsense or call it a night?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Good luck for your meeting :anna

- Good night

- unch


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Had a different sig earlier but changed it back for some reason :hmm:

* I've never posted non-sense in my life. 

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Goodnight, weird internet family.

-









-









Hi and bye, Cobra. :beckyhi :bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

BC

- Noticed my experiments

- Has never posted nonsense

- I agree :anna

EDIT

Phantom

- roud

- :asuka

- :bye


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Was happy to see Bayley win the Title. Yay, I got it right this time. :side:

Sent me a rep of Becky & Seth smooching. 

Should know I've been tempted to lurk Tumblr, just to see the crazy shit some people are saying. You know what those Tumblr girls are like. :beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The tumblr gays however all disappeared when they banned porn. 

Should know the local hospital goes full no smokin next month.

Hope they have built a new wing beforehand.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Knows the site is struggling today.

Should know one day I'm expecting to come on and it's been permanently closed. :sadbecky You have to wonder how long Forums like these are going to last. They are already pretty 'uncool' by today's standards.

Might have disabled sigs again because they're ugly. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Shitting on my girl in other threads :lauren

I would say it is because he is on a cranky mood but he always does that.

Was checking which people donated to that Ashley's daughter thing. I think that more surprising than Foley or Billie is KO donating 1500 dollars.

TFW

Ninja'd me

Likes Tenille

I may post some pics of her on his wall :anna*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Would likely be very bored if WF ceased to exist.

Has been reading WWE section threads by the sounds of it. Why do you punish yourself Mordy? :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

There will always be a place for forums in one form or another. We've had 25 years of them so far.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Will keep the forums alive roud

- Knows his rankings are a huge draw and bring in ratings :lol

- Should know the pictures used for the rankings are good :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Should know I was meant to moderate my time on the Forum more, I've already failed.

Should know I've come to think that Wednesdays-Thursdays are the worst days of the week, as I always seem to feel stumped. Although, I did have a productive day yesterday. Today has been fairly productive too.

Maybe I shouldn't be so hard on myself for coming on an internet forum in my downtime. :beckylol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know there's nothing wrong with spending some time on this forum

- As long as it's not affecting the important stuff

- Is forgetful :beckylol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pls stop. I feel bad enough already. Here have a Bayley gif.










Should know I might get behind Bayley again if her reign is anything like she was in NXT at her peak.

Although with :vince running things, it's hard to get excited.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wasn't trying to make you feel bad :sadbecky

- Cool GIF anyway :anna

- Just had some salad :nice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Liar liar, your bum's on fire.

Should know the Salad was nice, but I was thinking about Pizza the entire time.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Made a brief appearance in the CB

- And then left the chat

- Typical TFW :beckylol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I get scared in the Chatbox. So I just say hi and leave. :lmao

Probably thinks this should be my signature:










It is is very appropriate. Only downside is the quality is shit. Oh, and it has Charlotte in it. :hayden3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Should check his wall

Also should check the Pro thread >

Always confused*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- :thelist

- I'll let that go because I like you

- Will have pizza soon enough

EDIT

Mordy

- Posts stuff on TFW's wall

- Posted in the pros thread

- Michael Cole fan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not happy about that last comment.










Michael Cole has fans?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Yeah, Mordy is his biggest fan

- Should know Mordy also liked Tye Dillinger

- Is looking forward to AEW


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Fuck Tye Dillinger, that lucky son of a...

Fuck Michael Cole, he is shit

Fuck WWE for burying my girls*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Should know I heard Tye Dillinger is in AEW. Return of the Perfect 10?










I'd laugh if he ends up being a jobber there, too. :lol

Knows Mordy would chuckle at that, too.

Mordy:

#FuckWWE :anna

Would like to fuck Tye Dillinger and Michael Cole. :hayden3

Come on, it's about time I got to make a gay joke instead.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I would like to fuck Tye Dillinger...'s fiancee

Those probably would be the best 30 seconds of my life :lmao

And probably would have a heart attack and die after it, but what a way to go :anna*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is truthful about how long he'd last.

I'd last 30 seconds with Anna too, maybe even shorter. :hayden3

Should know I'm in awe of Tenille's body. Thanks. :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Yeah, Tenille used to be the queen of bikini pics

Got to love aussies and their love for bikinis*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Such a worthless way to go

- Is a stupid fanboy who hates Tye Dillinger :beckylol

- Don't be so obsessed


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Busy boy today. :curry2

Should know we're making this thread way too pervy, we should probably stop.










emerald:

Damn, did you have to do Mordy like that?

Would love to be sandwiched between Charlotte & Becky.

Don't even deny it.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is posting regularly again :anna

- Is it a coincidence that Brock has returned to WWE and appeared twice in two days? :hmm

- I think not :boombrock


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*EF is just repressing his feelings

He probably has the Charlotte nude photoshoot for ESPN somewhere in his computer :curry2

I don't hate Tye Dillinger, I am just jealous of him :shrug*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Nah, I'm not a perv

- I'm perfectly capable of liking female talent without being obsessively attracted to them

- Must be an alien concept to you


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Maybe I'm really Brock in disguise









No one would ever guess Brock is a Anna Kendrick fan. :anna

Just waiting for Sable to finish making my medium well Steak. :Brock


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I thought Brock ate raw meat, I am dissapointed

I lol'd at Heyman burying Rollins by using Becky

Can't wait for Heyman to also say that Brock's wife was also a bigger draw than Seth's girlfriend, the forum would crash :lmao*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I liked that segment. Seth getting in Brock's face was good. It's a big difference from when he was a cowardly heel.

Knows Brock will definitely win the Title.

Unless Seth hits him in the balls again. :Cocky


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Also knows that Seth Rollins standing up in front of Brock Lesnar's face was the best of that opening segment, and that he wasn't buried at all :rollins
- Also knows that Becky Lynch draws more crowd reactions than the current Women's Tag Team Champions :becky2
- Is also looking forward to Double or Nothing in 2 days :mark:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know Brock loves pizza

- Makes the CB fun

- Will create a new ratings thread soon


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Still comparing Becky 2 stars to the IIconics :eyeroll

When Becky is buried like the IIconics have let me know

So insecure

EF

Ninja

Knows things about Brock

He also loves whiskey*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Becky spent ages not getting the proper spotlight, tbh. :draper2 Not saying she was IIconics level of buried, but she had her fair share of being treated like trash.










Knows Brock is best when he's doing dumb skits and actually having personality.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*"Paul, say something stupid" :lmao
























And people say that Brock has no charisma fpalm*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Wishes Peyton was as Godly as Alexa/Becky.

-Pleased that the IIconics didn't have to job to the Kabuki Warriors sooner.

-Will not like it one bit when it happens.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I get scared in the Chatbox. So I just say hi and leave. :lmao
> 
> Probably thinks this should be my signature:
> 
> ...


the most pg name for nia jax. from the ratings killing cabbage smelling ginger.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

zrc said:


> the ratings killing cabbage smelling ginger.


*I am totally gonna use this :lmao

Thanks for that :anna

Misses Nia I guess*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Phantom is going to have an orgasm when they see this image.

doesn't matter, no one can stop the GOAT.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Loves that :asuka

Joined two months ago.

Wishes Asuka got booked better. :vince


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably went to sleep already

Goes to buy food to a place called Greg's or Craig's

Pizza fan*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Craig's. :lmao

I'm actually still up, for some reason. Today has been weird and not at all productive the longer it has gone on, must change that tomorrow.

It's been a while since we had TFW & Mordy time in this thread. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*And we made ourselves look like pervs while doing it :lol

Should check his wall for the latest Tenille pic :homer

Wishes CJ GOAT posted more often*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Oh snap! Mordy and TFW time has been interrupted!

-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Nice guy

- Cool personality


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Insulted me. :lauren

- Should know that I'm done with stupid work stuff. :mark

- But I'm going to see Superman murder fools with the Girl.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Kanpai!!!
- Poor Asuka, she lost so that Becky Lynch to win it at Mania and then the title goes back to Charlotte
- Asuka needs to defeat Charlotte, at some point.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- No!

- Speaks Japanese

- Speaks Arabic


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Asuka defeating Charlotte :bjpenn

Asuka beating Becky for the title :anna

Peyton beating all 3 in a 1v3 handicap elimination match and becoming Peyton 3 belts :banderaswens3*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

@The Fourth Wall 

Horror/Spooky Book Recommendations:

At the Mountains of Madness - H.P. Lovecraft
The Werewolf of Paris - Guy Endore
We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
Something Wicked This Way Comes - Ray Bradbury
Magic - William Goldman 
Geek Love - Katherine Dunn
The Elementals - Michael McDowell
The Graveyard Book - Neil Gaiman
The Graveyard Apartment - Mariko Koike
The Space Vampires - Colin Wilson
Swan Song - Robert McCammon
The Phantom of the Opera - Gaston Leroux 


- :beckyhi

-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posted the jobbers 

- You sold out!

- :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm done ragging on them.

- Mordy loves 'em; I have no strong opinion on 'em.

- I'm back to spreading love, man.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Dokutā Sutorenji

- Back to spreading love

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

awwwww.

Love me some BAC.

Shouldve kept them as a group.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thinks that Forums like these still have a place on the Internet for a while yet.

Will be watching AEW.

Knows this is me whenever he says anything bad about Seth :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Seth sucks :grin2:

I wish AEW all the best, but everyone kissing their asses already before they have even ran a show is starting to get annoying.

It seems like they will become WCW before long*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Should know I agree. I know it triggers some people, but I think people need to chill out a bit about AEW. I get the excitement, but let's actually see a show from them first. :lol

Still, anything is 'bound to better than what WWE puts out at most PPV's.

Should know I'm sad Pac is off the card, he's one of the people I was watching for. I don't blame him for not wanting to job to Adam Page. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Yeah, Besides Kenny PAC was the guy I was looking forward the most in that promotion.

Some of the comments the AEW guys have made lately... :lauren

Like Brandi saying that "If you didn't like DoN at the end of the night it means that you don't like wrestling" or Cody saying that "he believes in nepostism and giving your friends job". WWE would be shat on if they did those kind of comments, but I guess they can get away with it*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

good.

your girl can go there when shes fired.

then show herself up for being dribble piss


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Have you seen AEW female roster? She would be one of the top girls by default

Living under Brandi's multiple reigns of terror

Anyways, I wouldn't be surprised if she does something stupid this weekend like let herself being seen at Starcast/DoN because she is accompaning Dillinger and the IIconics lose the titles on Monday/Tuesday to never been seen again in WWE programing. I hope she is not that dumb*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I hope she is.

Allie, Kylie, Penelope and Nyla >>>> Royce.

Eve4ry day of the week.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Everyone is entitled to their wrong opinion

All those 4 are literal "who?", especially Nyla and Kylie

And I imagine that Peyton wouldn't be as restricted moveset wise outside of WWE*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Skippy unrestricted is still shit. 

You can say who all you want. Folks will know them soon enough.

Whilst Peyton will still be just a generic diva on a roster full of generic divas.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Or they don't, we don't know how succesful AEW will be, and even if it is we don't know how much they will care about the women.

Not everyone who is good gets over and not everyone who "sucks" doesn't get over

Ruby is great and she can't get over, Nia sucks and yet still generates a reaction*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- HIKARU SHIDA AND AJA KONG. :mark

- And Allie's charming.

- They'll need to expand their women's roster soon, but that's not a bad start.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

they've got like 15 women already.

that's enough for now.

they can always bring in more japs further down the line.

I can no longer take mord seriously, and refuse to acknowledge his existence from this point forward.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hey, I didn't say they had to be Japanese!

- It's just that they don't really have anyone on that Jericho/Omega/Cody level; no obvious stars. 

- But who knows... maybe they'll create new stars. 

Hikaru Shida: Household Name... :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Dreaming about a world where Hikaru Shida is a household name

And he can get Funko Pops of her and Aja Kong

Will give AEW a chance

For zrc










Love you too buddy*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I would buy 10 Hikaru Shida Pops.

- Just in case something happens to the first 9. 

- Hikaru Shida/Aja Kong Action Figure Two-Pack... wens3


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phantom Stranger said:


> - Hey, I didn't say they had to be Japanese!
> 
> - It's just that they don't really have anyone on that Jericho/Omega/Cody level; no obvious stars.
> 
> ...


why would they need a Jericho level woman?

You build stars not buy them.

Which is the problem TNA had. Too many stars of yesteryear cashing in checks and not enough emphasis on creating their own.

Give it till the end of the year, and the AEW women will be established by then... or losing to Brandi every week. whichever comes first.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Create stars... like that thing I said in the quote?

- I think they should have established stars AND create new favorites. There's a way to balance both. 

Hikaru and Aja are the established stars; they are well-known to joshi fans. However, joshi is niche in a niche market. 

- I just woke up and the first thing I decided to do is talk about wrestling. I'm 15 again! :mark


The Brandi thing is what I'm afraid of.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for the Book suggestions Phantom. <3

Should know I might become a book worm and leave all you guys behind.










Brandi can't be as bad as Stephanie...right? :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I want to believe that they are not THAT stupid to make Brandi the focal point of the division, but then again, Cody and the Bucks are running the show

I actually think they may make Britt the first womens champion for all the PR stuff she can make, you know, being a dentist and all that shit.

Although for the little I've seen Britt is pretty bland*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Are you invisible now? :monkey

- I can also recommend non-horror books. Or comic books. :anna

- You should see the Superman horror movie. It's dumb fun.

Mordy:

- Ninja.

- Was ninja'd.

- I just bought a bunch of Hammer Horror shirts. Thanks, Fright Rags!

EDIT: Anna is not invisible.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Thanks for the Book suggestions Phantom. <3
> 
> Should know I might become a book worm and leave all you guys behind.
> 
> ...


All Stephanie matches have been at worst, entertaining. 

Brandi hasn't been entertaining well ever.

So yes, she's worse.

I do know one thing. The second Nyla wins the belt half the fans will say yay first ever trans champion. and the other half will say oh yay a mutant won the belt. isn't it meant for chicks?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Should know I'll never use Invisible mode. :anna

Should know Horror is my jam. I like getting spooked before I go to bed. Let's just hope I don't need to pee in the middle of the night. :aryep

Brightburn? I just googled it, and it sounds awesome. I'm watching that.

zrc:

Fair. I did enjoy the mixed tag with Ronda, not going to lie. Still surprised I enjoyed that match.

At least Brandi is hot.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

nope.

its a brown Cody.

im into Angelico. hed get my beef in his taco.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's not a new concept (I've been saying that jerkass Superman would be a movie monster for years), but you gotta admire the filmmakers for actualizing it.

- Are you into short stories?

- I almost included some short story collections.

zrc:

- Ninja.

- Tacos. That's what I'll have for lunch.

- Reads Dracula once a year. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I do like short stories. I also like to write them myself, too.

Uses :anna more than I do.

You can include those collections if you want.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I must go.

- Happy to have you back, Anna. :anna 

- Love the earth and sun and the animals; stand up for the stupid and crazy.

Stay groovy. 

SHIDA FOR ALL!!!!!!!! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Spamming Shida

Once AEW starts he will spam her as much as I spam Peyton to get her over

Has to do some adult things :bye*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm waiting for my ride.

- Post Shida.

- Or don't.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Sorry we're all out of Shida, all I've got are these.

*









*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Who?

- What?

- Why?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Confused Phantom

- :confused

- :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nah.

- It's Maki Ito.

- I expect Maki or Hana


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am finally understanding what people meant when they said that the AEW fans are the worst

They are almost as bad as the Becky fanbase

It is fucking pouring raining here, I hate it*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm only happy when it rains...

- What about Shida fans?

- :bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The only Shida fans I know are you and Cobra

You are fine, Cobra... :lauren

Apparently his cab arrived :bye*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hates the rain for some reason, I wish it rained more here.



Mordecay said:


> *You are fine, Cobra... :lauren
> *


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't mind light rain, I actually like it, but when it starts to leak and I have to put buckets I hate rain

Phantom doesn't dislike the Iiconics like you do, hence why he is fine and you... :lauren

Have some Io








*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I love the rain. It gives me a reason to stay indoors and be a loner. 










Knows Io Shirai is thick in all the right places. :banderas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- :boombrock

- Liked it when Seth gave him two low blows at WrestleMania


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't find Io all that hot :shrug

I prefer Kairi

And obviously










EF

Ninja

Doesn't care about AEW

USed the best Brock smilie*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Not true

- I'm interested in watching AEW :y2j


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Knows people don't seem to know him that well in this thread. :lol

You need to educate us more, emerald.

Should know Omega/Jericho is my most hyped match at AEW DoN.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Jericho should become the first ever AEW World Champion :banderas

- It would instantly become the most prestigious world title in wrestling :fact

- Knows DoN could be fun


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

@emerald-fire ;

- Also looking forward to Double or Nothing tomorrow :woo
- Tunes in to the NXT TakeOver (and maybe NXT TakeOver UK) whenever he gets the chance 
- Also loved it when Randy Orton did 3 consecutive Back Suplexes on the announce table at Money in the Bank :mark:

@The Fourth Wall ;

- Recently gave us his review of Seth Rollins vs AJ Styles :sundin
- Should continue avoiding the (mostly toxic) General WWE section since he'd be better off 
- Is probably happy that Jon Moxley is free from the company :ambrose5

Edit: 

Yea, I figured it'd be 1 of you 2 being quicker than me


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

'Could be' It's going to be fun as shit, dude. Not sure if it will be the greatest PPV ever like some people are acting like, but it'll be a quality show with quality wrestling. 

Should know I think it'll be Omega. He seems to be the biggest guy in the Company at the moment.

Should know I'd lose my shit if Punk shows up. It's not going to happen, but a man can dream. Imagine he shows up in the Battle Royal, wins it, and we get either Punk/Jericho or Punk/Omega. Man, I shouldn't be thinking stupid shit.










DammitC:

Should know I'm trying to, but you guys love me in the Seth fan thread that it makes it harder. 

Knows the WWE sections suck.

Would pop if Moxley shows up at DoN.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

DC

- Liked my Rumble show roud

- Fellow Mustafa Ali fan

- Misses The Bar

EDIT

TFW

- Ninja'd me but it's okay :Frankie

- Punk vs Jericho would be good. Jericho should get his win back :anna
Best in the World :y2j

- Enjoyed Styles vs Rollins :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Got Anna'd :anna

Misses the Charlynch skits.










Should know it's crazy to me how much Becky has evolved.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Probably doesn't watch 205 Live or NXT

- Avatar is not a GIF

- Prefers Raw to SmackDown


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I do prefer RAW. But only because of :Cocky God, I'm such a fanboy, it's disgusting. 

Is correct. I don't watch Weekly NXT anymore, the Takeover events usually have great video packages for each match, so there's no need.

Should know I used to watch 205 Live, but eventually you get bored of just watching good wrestling when there's no good characters.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wants to go back to the future

- Loves The Dark Knight trilogy

- Should continue watching TWD from where he left off. It's amazing now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Got bored of watching good wrestling with no good characters

Yet his favorite is Seth :hmmm :grin2:

NXT has not been as good as it used to last couple of months, the womens division especially has been shit for over a year now*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Io is more attractive than Kairi. That thick body. :banderas


Kairi appeals more to those who have a teen fetish because that's what she looks like. :lauren


I'm not surprised you find Kairi more attractive, you have bad taste. :shrug


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Got ninja'd

- Makes a somewhat valid point about Rollins. 

- Although, heel Rollins can be pretty good. He's a natural heel.

EDIT

Nostalgia

- Ninja

- Fellow Jerichoholic

- Would like it if Jericho becomes the first AEW World Champion


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

'Valid point' You're not my friend anymore emerald.

Go on, cheat on me with Mordy. We're finished. :goaway

I kid, I kid. Love you guys, I'm going to go and enjoy my weekend. Try to enjoy this sun while it lasts. See you guys sometime next week. I hope you all enjoy AEW if you're watching.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I would never cheat on you :becky2

- Especially with Mordy :beckylol

- :bye


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't think Mordy will ever get cheated on considering how long he's been single. :beckylol


Should know this is my first post in this thread for a few days. 


I know, I know, you guys missed me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You were gone? I didn't even noticed :shrug

Probably because TFW was around and that made the thread actually fun

Thinks his opinion on women matter :heston*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Up to no good while I was working.

-Will maybe meet Peyton one day.

-Still green.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Mordy should get a job. 


Changed his avatar. 


Always keeps the theme.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

In a blood feud with Mordy :woah
Probably skipped yesterday's vote like me
Knows he's not the only person who pollutes my user cp with Bella Hadid rep


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Sent me some nice rep

- Likes Mickie James :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I can't remember who even started it. :hmm: 


But Mordy did not appreciate the beautiful women I was posting. :lauren


Considers the very beautiful Bella Hadid to be polluting his rep page. :bunk



emerald:


Posted just to say hi to CJ. 


Everyone loves CJ. 


His favourite match is Randy Orton vs Christian from Summerslam 2011.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Pollutes more rep pages than just mine

Probably because his taste is awful

Still #WorseThanHitler*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Taste is subjective. 


Always rude to me. :bunk 


Would get some Peyton rep if he wasn't the way he is, but because he won't change you can't complain about the rep you get. :armfold


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Loves Bella Hadid

- :bye


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

ef

Hates Man City
Not taking advantage of his premium benefits
Knows I got rid of that guy that was trolling the Charlotte thread :bye

Nostlagia

Thinks it rains 24/7 in sunny Norn Iron :nah2
Apparently worse than Hitler :WTF2
Has never been to the North West 200 :no:



Nostalgia said:


> Considers the very beautiful Bella Hadid to be polluting his rep page. :bunk


Changed it to a becky pic. Much better :becky



Nostalgia said:


> Everyone loves CJ


Close one thread & you can make an enemy for life :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably gets butthurt PM's from members who get their threads closed by him. :beckylol


Is not taking anymore gif requests now. 


Should know I'll bring back the chosen one sig in the future. :cool2


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Also happy to see Dolph Ziggler return for a WWE title shot :ziggler2
- Didn't mind seeing Brock Lesnar win the Men's MITB Ladder match 
- Recently gave Rey Mysterio pretty good scores for his in-ring ability and charisma :nice


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Did mind Brick Lesnar winning MITB

- Was happy with Bayley winning her MITB match

- Would be pleasantly surprised if Dolph wins the title


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

CJ said:


> Changed it to a becky pic. Much better :becky


*Can you replace all the awful Nostalgia reps for something better or just delete them? Same with his post on my wall

DAMNIT

Becky Lynch fan

AJ fan

Makes the rate the wrestler threads

EF

Ninja

Agrees that face Rollins is not very charismatic

Likes him as a heel*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Complaining about old reps. :bunk


Should know I get repped so frequently that my rep page only goes back three weeks. 



And I would bang the last girl I sent you in rep. :shrug


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Will hopefully have his request denied

- Got ninja'd

- Won't shut up about someone

EDIT

Nostalgia

- Has a busy rep page

- Jeff Jarrett fan

- Even used to have a Jeff Jarrett sig


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows I thought the whole Mordy/Nostalgia thing was just banter, but now idk :confused
Huge sports fan
Knows I approve of his sig :anna



Mordecay said:


> *Can you replace all the awful Nostalgia reps for something better or just delete them? Same with his post on my wall*


You being serious? He's only repped you once this month, & that was like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

CJ said:


> You being serious? He's only repped you once this month, & that was like 2 weeks ago.


*Nah, I am just shitting on him and his awful reps :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

CJ revealing the truth. :bjpenn


I rarely rep Mordy and usually only when he's being particularly irritating. 


Knows Mordy is a big drama queen. :fact


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Had his request denied :yay

- Trying to save face :beckylol

- Got some nice rep from me :anna

EDIT

Nostalgia

- Hasn't had a sig in a while

- Rarely reps Mordy :anna

- Cool poster


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

ef

Knows I had that pre-prepared for Nostalgia & I still got ninja'd :goaway
Never walks alone
Knows I assumed he was from the UK for the longest time :lol

Nostalgia

Never bringing that JJ sig back :MAD
Stingy with his likes :bunk
Doesn't follow football, so missed out on Newcastle winning the treble this year, & Linfield being crowned champions of the world :side:

#modsneverlie 0



Mordecay said:


> *Nah, I am just shitting on him and his awful reps :grin2:*


Good. I don't like it when my friends fall out :benson


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I still don't know where emerald is from. :hmm:


Considers me a friend. :bjpenn


Considers Mordy a friend. :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

CJ

- Got ninja'd

- Probably satisfied with Newcastle's season

- Would like to keep :rafa next season

EDIT

Nostalgia

- Ninja'd me again

- Doesn't watch football

- Used to say he was an Arsenal supporter when he was young


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Because I am awesome :miz

Not sure why he considers you a friend :hmmm

Only reason I can think of is that he is CJ GOAT and he is a nice guy

EF

Has been ninja'ing me all day

I probably wouldn't have my request denied, but I wasn't serious about it to insist

Would never cheat on TFW :lauren*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is mean to The Man

-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I have never been mean to Becky 2 Stars :shrug

When have I ever said anything negative of the ratings tanking, cabbage smelling ginger?

That Nia tweet was awesome :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey Mordy, what do you think of her?











I think she's cute. 


Probably will just make a flat chest remark. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You are not even trying anymore :lauren

That person really looks like a dude

Whatever works for you :shrug*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know there are 7 guests viewing this thread :lol

- Some of them will probably leave after being mentioned

- Has been on WF since almost 5 years


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I posted a photo of her before and we used to talk but she was really boring so we stopped talking. :lauren


Knows I'm only talking about it to annoy Mordy. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Lives to annoy me

Obsessed with me :lauren

I have that effect in people, can't blame him*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should be quiet.











I need to sleep now. 


Ciao.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Trying to sleep now.

-Needs to wake up.

-The war isn't over yet.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*My keyboard has stopped working fml*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> *My keyboard has stopped working fml*


Maybe because it didn't like what you were going to type in perhaps?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Knows the greatness of one Lexi Kaufman

Is very cool

Phenomenal actually 
*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Has Mox in the faves list <3
- Referred to Alexa by her real name haha
- Uses blue font, which is hard to read on the dark WF skin


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Changed her username recently 
Mox fan
Doesn't frequent this thread


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not looking forward to Batwoman

Hated when Superman put over Supergirl in the CW show

Guest star of this thread*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Gamer

Cool Blue Username

Huge rep amount

Obsessed with Peyton Royce
Is like really obsessed with Peyton Royce
He is like super super super ultra mega obsessed with Peyton Royce
*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :becky

- :y2j

- :zayn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wants to steal my materia. 

- The GOAT FF character.

- Looking forward to the remake.

ef:

- :beckyhi

-









- #Wasp4life


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Charlotte Fan 

Becky Lynch Fan 

Bayley Fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Interrupted Wasp time.

- Not in red.

-


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Got mad that I interrupted Wasp time. 

Kana fellow fan. 

Shocked that I didn't type in red. 

PS: Alright you beautiful people, you never know when I am going to strike. :lol*_


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Randy Orton Fan

AJ Styles Fan 

Also waiting for another hug spot between Becky Flair. *_


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Lettle Weirdo Ronnie

Lettle Geek Goddess AJ Lee <3

Charlotte ya plastic face dope*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-*KAIRI!!! *:mark

- *ASUKA!!!* :mark

- Becky.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :sadbecky

- His favourite Wasp:









- My favourite Wasp:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- All Wasps are great.

- Wasps >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Deadpool

- :fact


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Has a very intrigue signature. 

Been here for over a year and 5 months. 

Has a clown smilie.*_


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- :beckyhi

-









- Deadpool? That jobber?

EDIT

Buffy

- Ninja

- Fan of The Rowdy One

- WF's Biggest Ashley Benson fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- EVERYONE'S FAVORITE CHARACTER IS BETTER THAN DEADPOOL!!! :mark

- Yuffie? Better believe it, sister! Buffy? No doubt!

- Rick from TWD? Heck yeah! Doctor Strange? OOOHHH YEEAAAHH!! DIG IT!!!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Bo Dallas > Deadpool

- Titus O'Neil > Deadpool

- No Way Jose > Deadpool


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Asuka >>>>>>>>>>>> Deadpool

- Becky >>>>>>>>>>>>> Deadpool

- IIconics...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Real dilemma right there

- I'd say Deadpool > IIconics

- But not by much


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Ninja'd me back.

Probably watched Buffy at point in his life. 

Probably wants a Charlotte 24/7 special. 

@Phantom Stranger ;
Loves DeadPool.

Watches The Walking Dead. 

Loves himself some Rick.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wrong about the first thing

- Right about the second and third things :anna

- Shield Mega Fan. Misses Ambrose


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Deadpool better than Dr Strange

IIconics better than Deadpool

Peyton better than both Kabuki Warriors, Charlotte and Becky combined*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckylol

- :shrug

- :beckylol :beckylol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Arcade Fire

Is a pretty good band

Check em out*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Suggesting bands :bjpenn

- Should suggest some of their best songs :anna

- Likes Final Fantasy


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- WHO WANTS FEMALE-FRONTED/ALL-FEMALE 1960S/1970S ROCK RECOMMENDATIONS?! :mark

- OR JAZZ RECS?! :mark

- OR FUNK FAVORITES?! :woo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wow.

- Big ol' "no" on that. 

- Carry on.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Has a creepy sig.

-Creative young/old man.

-So creative he makes dogs smile.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Changed his avi

Thinks Bliss is a goddess :nah2

She is very cute though*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I AM OFFICIALLY IN GODZILLA FANGIRL MODE UNTIL I SEE THE NEW FILM.

- 




-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Completely ignored me

Is a Godzilla fangirl

Loves big monster movies*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You're not a daikaiju. 

-









- SKREEONK!!!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

You deserved to be ignored. :shrug


Should know I was in my city today, lots of hot girls about. :cool2 


But it was very busy today. We have a holiday day on Monday so this weekend is extra crowded. :side:




Phantom:


Ninja'd me. :bunk


Should know I'm playing Pokemon. 


Trying to find me a Seadra.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got Phantom'd

- Had a busy day

- Will probably watch DoN for :y2j


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- TOP 5 GODZILLA MOVIES:

-
1. Godzilla (1954)
2. Ghidorah, the Three-Headed Monster
3. Godzilla vs. Hedorah
4. Godzilla vs. King Ghidorah
5. Mothra vs. Godzilla

-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:bored


I haven't watched any of them. 


Should know I won't be watching Double or nothing, but if anything interesting happens I'll catch a clip of it or something.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Might watch AEW for some random reason.

-I wouldn't even bother.

-Has unfinished business with Mr Green.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hikaru Shida is on the card! :mark

- She has wrestled Hiroyo Matsumoto...

- ...AKA Lady Godzilla.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia

- I'm mainly looking forward to the main-event. That should be great.

- The rest don't really interest me much but I'm curious about how it's all going to be

- Hasn't had an avatar change in a while

EDIT

Phantom

- Ninja

- Is hyped for the upcoming Godzilla movie

- Should know I only watched one Godzilla movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- But Shida and Kong will be there!!! :mark

- I'll be out, so I'm going to miss it. :sadbecky

- Might watch the Chris match, tho.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Only person who cares about the 6 woman tag

I only care about the main event and the tag titles match.

Couldn't give two shits about Cody or Dustin*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know the forum will be overhyping it regardless and the discussion will be everywhere so despite having no interest in AEW I may be forced to check out some clips. 


Should know I don't need an avatar change because Bella looks beautiful in it. 


Won't admit that I have an excellent taste in women.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The women in the match probably care.

- 




- :banderas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

He doesn't care about the six woman tag cause it's not full of talentless stereotypical mean girl Australians with average looks.

I only care about Aja Kong.

Though how good she is 20 years after being relevant remains to be seen.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* I care about the Shida match...

*


Spoiler: Not Hana















*


Spoiler: Or Ito


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

seen one joshi, seen most.

None of them are as good as the ones that came before them. 

none of them.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Take one i away and you have my first name. 


Should know Cobra sent me a rep of Io's naked butt.


Should know I opened my rep page in a public place earlier and someone nearly saw that. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I think Kong's still got it.

- Dig this:






-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

stick her in the ring with allie or brandi and we'll see how good she is still.

at carrying their sorry asses.

I think they might go after tenille soon.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Kong jobbing to Brandi...

-









- I could definitely see that.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Talking about AEW.

-Wants more Japanese women wrestlers.

-Some are okay some are not.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

she's safe seeing as she isn't signed to a full contract.

Allie, Bea, Brandi, Britt, Hikaru, Kylie, Leva, Nyla and Penelope are.

can always bring her back every now and then, like your old relative you only go and visit thrice a year.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I mean, that's applicable to, um, all wrestlers. 

- And all things. 

- I WANT TO WATCH THE NEW GODZILLA NOW!!! :mark

zrc:

- Ninja. 

- Definitely more up-to-date on the wrestling news than I am.

- Kong is amazing. That is all.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dark Phoenix in two weeks and I couldn't care any less than I do.

usually im hyped as fuck by now.

wants to see Godzilla for some reason. the last one was garbage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- New/better director. 

- Classic musical themes being utilized.

- MOTHRA, KING GHIDORAH, AND RODAN!!! :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

nothing of interest to me then.

finally got everything off my old hard drive.

that's me watching xmen evolution all weekend then :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah.

- But I'm a Godzilla nut. 

-









Evolution!! :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

shame they never released season 4 on dvd.

SO I just downloaded the whole show like a decade ago. 

Will always remain a favourite despite them being younger. Still love Storm vs Mystique "I don't know who you are. and frankly I don't much care. But this is my home and you aren't welcome here!" ZAP!!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I dig angsty Scarlet Witch.

-









- She is definitely a Peter Murphy fan.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I liked all the character designs for the most part.

Just a shame it got cut short as they were doing Dark Phoenix next then Onslaught.

Wolverine vs Xmen 2 was cut too soon as well.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Bye, Gojira.

La Cabra Negra, watch over me!!!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- I'm probably going to log off. I have stuff to do and my movie is over.

-









Bye-bye. Unlimited love to y'all.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Was in a back and forth with zrc

Doesn't want to see Aja Kong jobbing to Brandi








*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Doesn't respect The Goddess Alexa Bliss.

-Should show love for The Phenomenal AJ Styles too.

-Despises Becky with a passion.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Like Alexis
And AJ
Especially AJ


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves old-school games
- Warhammer fan
- Supergirl lover*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Would like to be all in on Scarlett Bordeaux

May have watched Double or Nothing

Probably has started watching Doom Patrol already

SIMON

Anime fan

Will never watch AEW

Wrestling died for him*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Anime fan
Loves that One Punch Man
Possibly Mob Psycho 100 too

Edit
Ninja
Out of nowhere
Watched Double or Nothing?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Annoying Embarrassing Washups
- "DUR! SIMON!!!! DID IT TAKE YOU ALL DAY TO COME UP WITH THIS LAME INSULT!!!!???"
- Fan of General Kane
- And Fan of the wrestler Kane
- Asks Mordy if he watched Double Burgers and Shakes*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't like AEW

- Believes wrestling is dead

- If you want to see great wrestling again, watch Double or Nothing. Give it a chance.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Am busy giving Cutey Honey plenty of chances, instead. Even though, Cutey Honey is much more awesome. 
- Loves seeing the blue belt on Charlotte
- Randy fan*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- CUTEY HONEY!!!! :mark

- Simon, you made the right choice! 

-


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Might have watched AEW 

What a freaking show

I am so jacked up on wrestling*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nah. I just got home.

- How was Hikaru?

- Yes, that is my question.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*The Joshi girls killed it.

I love Yuka Sakazaki

TJPW and Stardom are top notch*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Good to read.

- Hikaru and A.K. are my faves of that group, but I like Yuka. 

- I'm more familiar with Stardom; I should watch more TJPW.

Maki Itoh is pretty boss.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









* The match was stellar.

* The whole card was great actually, AEW did good tonight... AEW did real fucking good!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The first AEW Shida gif of this thread... roud

- There shall be more!

- Do you prefer "Ito" or "Itoh"?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* I type Ito most of the time but Itoh is how she spells it.

* Also; this happened:

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah, I've seen it both ways.

- :mark :mark :mark

- I need to watch that show!!! :mark

Goodnight. :bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*It's almost 3am here and there has just an earthquake here, regular intensity

I fucking hate earthquakes

Apparently nothing serious around here, but I probably won't be able to go back to sleep*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Be safe

- Probably watched Double or Nothing

- Has beef with AEW fans for whatever reason :eyeroll


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't worry emerald, Pavo doesn't like anything other than his tramp.

AEW put on a great show last night. Need to see a few more to see how well they're gonna do though. Good start though.

Angelico, Jungle Boy and Baretta would get it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I actually liked the Double or Nothing show for the most part :shrug

Didn't liked that the Elite put themselves over for the most part, Hangman and the Bucks especially

Did like seeing Dillinger eliminated like a fucking geek :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well why wouldn't they put themselves over? They're the fucking stars.

… and Jericho.

Page was the obvious winner of the battle royal. There was only one other star in the entire match and its way too soon for him to get a title shot.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Moxley should have the Battle Royal

Moxley/Omega for the title >>>>>> Jericho/Page

Someone pointed out that the Elite organized 2 shows, they were involved in 11 matches and only lost two: Scurll to fucking Okada and Omega last night, not a good look imo*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You don't blow your big matches in the first six months :lmao

so glad you aren't a booker.

a good look to you. not seeing many complaints. other than the usual shit suspects.

ill be glad when its on tv, so I have some wrestling to watch.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

zrc said:


> You don't blow your big matches in the first six months :lmao


*They already did Omega/Jericho and Cody vs Dustin and booked Cody/Dustin vs the Bucks and Omega/Moxley but sure, they don't :eyeroll

Like I said, I enjoyed the show, just some booking decisions were headscratching and Cody taking a shot to HHH was kinda petty and pathetic

I will give them a chance though, can't be worse than WWE and the wrestling is already better*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Perhaps watched Double Cheese and Waffles
- His new favorite promotion?
- Still loving IIconics reign*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nah, there is no Iiconics in the promotion :grin2:

They have good wrestlers, let's see if they can create good characters

But I will give them a chance :anna
*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Remaining loyal to WWE?

-Giving aew chance?

-WWE>aew.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Already against AEW.

- Loyal to WWE. 

- I'll go wherever Kana goes.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Is correct

-Correct again.

-She's in WWE so your on the right team.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- I just love how people around going "DERP!!! ANE IS BUTTER DAN DUBLE E!!! HUR HUR HUR!!!!"
- Not a fan of ABW
- Styles fan*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- For now...

- But AEW has Shida, the two Kongs, and Y2J...

- I still need to watch DoN...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Shida didn't stood out much tbh

There was this girl in pink, Riho I think is her name, she was great

Wonder if he would still follow Asuka if she becomes the IIconics lackey :hmmm*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Having not watched the match, I cannot say for sure. However, I have seen some praise for Shida's performance around the web. 

- I just want a proper Kong/Shida rematch... :banderas

- Good thing I never have to worry about that.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Should know AEW was groovy. I marked out pretty hard when Moxley came out.

Should know I thought of him immediately when Shida came out. What have you done to my mind?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I watched a six minute highlight video of it on YouTube. It was okay.


One particular commentator was absolutely terrible though. :lauren


Good to hear JR again.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Only watched six minutes of AEW. Cody/Dustin deserves a full-watch, it was such a good story being told. Really, really good.

JR was quite good on commentary I thought. He's definitely getting older, but he's still got it. Once he got comfortable, he was great. I loved hearing him hype up Moxley/Ambrose at the end too.

Should know 2012 was the GOAT year not 2011. :armfold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So...

- ...ShidaMania is runnin' wild, brother?

-









Anna:

- :beckyhi

- Dug DoN like a grave.

- 1974 is the correct answer. Rock achieved perfection in '74. Everyone knows that.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah that Alex guy was trash on commentary. He did get better throughout the show though. 

I don't see why someone has to watch one or the other and pick sides. I'll just watch both. Just like I wasn't a WWF or WCW guy. And tbh for a few years I was a very big TNA guy too. 

AEW has a very strong work rate roster, how that will translate long term remains to be seen, but it's clear there is a section of the wrestling community very happy that there is a new alternative to the Sports Entertainment that the E shits out every year.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Will be reposting that Shida image for weeks. Better strap in.

Should know I popped for Awesome Kong.

Really likes his current avatar.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- People like picking sides.

- I care more about individual wrestlers than promotions.

- OH YEAH! DIG IT!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shida didn't impress me at all at DoN.

Riho did though. 

I think they should sign the younger ones from the match tbh. Unless they wanna stay freelance which is fine too. Aja and Emi are ok for a match or two here and there but they're way too old to be full time.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ditto, actually. I only watch WWE for certain wrestlers, and I only really watched AEW for guys like Omega and Jericho, and now Moxley. Got more sold on Cody last night after that match he had.

Should know I'm already bored of that image.










zrc:

Knows Shida wasn't that impressive. I barely noticed her, honestly. Sorry Phantom. :lauren

Might have enjoyed AEW.

Knows the Alex guy was shit at commentating. Good god.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Cody Rhodes fan 

Anna Kendrick Fan 

Becky Lynch fan.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ashley Benson fan.

Camilla Mendes fan.

Fan of hot women.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I am an ardent Shida admirer, so I am predisposed to cheer her on.

- However, based on the reviews I have read, it seems like Riho and Yuka were the breakout stars.

- Seems like it was a good match.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It was a typical Joshi match.

So it was great.

Thanks to Omega for demanding the match stay on the card. If it was up to the others it wouldn't have been.

As much as it was great to see Awesome Kong earlier one, she can't go like she used to and tbh it ruined the flow of the match having her there.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posted a hot woman

Didn't posted Peyton :bunk

Marked out for Moxley :mark:

Zrc

Wants to bang Angelico

And Jungle Boy

And Trent? :lauren*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Should know there wasn't really a bad match at DoN. Some were better than others, but there wasn't really a moment where I felt like "Can this finish?" like I feel at almost every WWE PPV.

Should watch the match and judge for himself. :anna

Should know it's a Bank Holiday in the UK tomorrow. :woo

Mordy:

Also likely marked out for Moxley.

Should know I'm still not used to calling him Moxley, I called him Deano for so long.

Should know I don't think 'posted' is right in that sentence. :aryep Bit of a payback for when you corrected me the other day, I remembered.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Oh, I shall. 

- Probably tomorrow.

- I have other things I need to watch today.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ugh.

- Lowercase "i." :lauren

- I have shamed myself. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *Posted a hot woman
> 
> Didn't posted Peyton :bunk
> 
> ...


Jungle Boy, Angelico, Trent, Kip Sabian would get some zrcock.


Phantom

Godzilla is currently on TV. It is so trash.

Did they ever do Godzilla/Kong in this remake crap?

Stay Phantoming you epic bastard.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Corrects himself.

Should know you are perfect just the way you are.










zrc:

zrcock, that's a good one.

Makes this thread weird sometimes. My man.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know bank holidays suck ass.


I hope The IIconics lose the titles over Peyton's AEW tweets.


Wasn't around the other day when I was posting a few photos of this delightful girl.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- True.

- And I am never worng.

- Even in casual conversation, there are some mistakes I will never permit myself to make.

Because I am a psycho. :fact


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Corrects himself.
> 
> Should know you are perfect just the way you are.
> 
> ...


But not as weird as Sonny Kiss twerking in Tommy Dreamer's face. :lmao


Dear old Phantom.
Lover of all things ghoul.
and calls himself a psycho.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I like days off. :draper2

Wants Vince to punish the roster for their AEW tweets. :lol

Should know I hope AEW lights a fire under Vince's ass, and he starts doing something. Unlikely, though.

SO MANY NINJA'S


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Shida great.

- Buffy... ninja.

- Must... beat... Buffy.

EDIT: :dance


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Jake Roberts fan. 

Fan of Alice Cooper 

Favorite video game is Resident Evil 3: Nemesis


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Will be happy when the IIconics lose the titles to the Kabuki chicks this week because of Peyton's tweets

Will be sad when they have to put over charisma voids Deville and Rose for the titles

Has to watch some things*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mandy and Sonya >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> The IIconics.


Not a fan of the women I post just for him. :bunk


Knows Buffy always names things instead of getting involved in conversations.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm watching things now! :woo

- Asuka: Tell the IIconics that hell's coming... and we're coming with it.

- Should know that my Kairi hat is on a bust of the Phantom of the Opera right now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*This is Mordy's new keyboard










I have to get used to it, it is bigger than my previous keyboard

Should know that Nostalgia posted this on my rep page










Watch at your own discretion, I haven't and I never will*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:lmao I don't know how the link botched. 


Probably because of the dodgy site. :hmm:


Hey when it's Google images you never can be sure what comes up. :draper2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Got a fancy new keyboard. :bjpenn

Should know I'm still using the Keyboard I got with my Windows 10 PC. It couldn't be more ordinary and boring. :lol

Helping Nostalgia post his link around :lol

Nostalgia:

Sending people reps to try to scar them for life. :lol

Knows I don't click his links.

Except that one time I didn't have an option on Skype and it showed up anyways. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Anna is lurking.

- Mayu Iwatani or Hikaru Shida?

- Discuss. Or don't.

Anna:

- Speak of the Devil...

- Rollins fan. 

- I'm okay with that, I guess.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Or because the weblink is worded so poorly. It's got nothing to do with boys. :armfold


Phantom apparently clicked it. 


You never know it could be a Peyton or Anna Kendrick photo.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Sure dude :eyeroll

Watches dodgy porn sites :lauren

Posting that ugly chick again today :hmm*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-The possibilities are endless.

- Did not. Do I need to?

- EVERYONE HERE IS GETTING SHIDA REP!!! :mark

Mordy:

- Ninja.

- Getting Shida rep.

-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I've already got a folder of enough Anna pictures to last me. :aryep

Jokes, I haven't got a folder, unlike Mordy and his Peyton folder.

Knows I need to get more creative with the reps I send him. There's not a lot of good Bella Hadid gifs. :lauren

Can you guys like stop?

Phantom:

Ninja'd me.

Is okay with me being a Rollins fan...he guesses. :lauren

Sending me Shida rep, that's okay...I guess.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey that ugly has feelings. She may have been boring as fuck to talk to but I wouldn't pass on her. 


Should know when I watch porn there is no dodgy sites. It's just when I try to find a funny rep on Google images I can't control the websites that come up. :shrug 


Does need to be more creative. I like more women than just Bella you know. :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Anna, Shida, or other? 

- YOU DECIDE!!!! :mark

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't have a folder on my computer, how many times do I have to say it?

However, my Imgur account has about 19k pics

Not sure how many of those are Peyton's pics, probably like half or more :lol

SO MANY NINJAS

NOSTALGIA

You two would have made the perfect couple

Both boring af

We all know what kind of "girls" you like, TFW is just scared to look for them to rep you

PHANTOM

Probably not to happy to hear that Shida was the one who stood out the least in the 6 women tag

She was the hottest one though :shrug

Watching stuff and posting here :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Peyton?

- Shida?

- Or other?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has a lot of Peyton pics
Of course he does
Likely has a shrine of her in closet

PS:
Mr Ninja
Godzilla sig
Fan of geeky Joshi wrestler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You better believe it!

-









- SKREEONK!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Celebs thread regular.

Likely watched AEW last night.

Knows Moxley is :mark:

Phantom, I'm feeling lazy tonight..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*No shrine, not a physical anyways, a virtual one though... :grin2:

Looking forward to Swamp thing

Thinks that the IIconics can get more buried than they alrready have been

:fuck

PHANTOM

Shida looks nice there :bjpenn

She is cuter than Io and Asuka, but not precious Kairi imo

Wants her to face Aja Kong

TFW

Doesn't want to look for the stuff Nostalgia likes to rep him

Is being lazy

Is a regular again :yay*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordy's bedroom is probably a cramped shack that smells and is covered with Peyton photos and tissues. :lauren


If someday he manages to bring a girl home she will run for the hills when she sees the state of his bedroom. 


Should know she's not ugly.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom'd me.

- I will rep you dorks... then I shall disappear into the shadows.

- Farewell. Stay groovy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I see none of us have anything better to do tonight. :lol

Denies he has a Peyton folder, I guess 19k images on Imgur is better :lauren

Knows Vince can never take away the IIconic's winning the belts in the first place. So it could be worse. :lol

Bye Phantom,


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Enjoyed DoN :anna

- Cody vs Dustin was MOTN


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*It is 3pm here :lol

My brother is a weird dude

He has always complained about me never collaborating with money for the house, but now that I have a little bit he doesn't want to :lol. And no, he isn't doing it for being nice*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello emerald. Prepare to get ninja'd tonight.

Knows DoN was pretty :anna

I agree on Cody/Dustin. Was a blood bath, I loved it.

Ninja'd again


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It's a Sunday night so it's boring. :lauren


Should know despite what Mordy says that girl has over 1800 followers so she is somewhat popular and people like her. :shrug


Though I don't follow her anymore, yet still check her Instagram regularly. :side:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Got ninja'd

- Wasn't prepared :beckylol

- Sig has winking Anna


EDIT

Nostalgia

- Ninja

- Probably enjoyed Jericho vs Omega

- Not sure what he thinks of the Judas Effect


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Knows Anna doesn't know how to wink properly.

Neither do I, when I try to wink. :lol

How I wish I looked:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posted a gif of Peyton at arguably her best

Not sure if it is because she was at her hottest or because her outfits were more revealing :grin2:

https://giant.gfycat.com/ThoseBelovedEastsiberianlaika.webm

She is so cute though










:zayn3

I AM NOT EDITING*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Is apparently confused

- Fellow Becky fan :becky2

- Only likes one half of Charlynch :bunk

EDIT

Mordy

- Thinks he's cool :beckylol

- Posts in hideous green

- Is a jobber


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'M LEAVING FOREVER










Until next week


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I only watched a six minute highlight video of the AEW show.


So I don't know what to say about Jericho/Omega, I only saw a minute of it. :lauren


He probably enjoyed it though.




TFW:

Pulling a TFW.

See you next week pal. 

Will undoubtedly eat pizza at least one day next week.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Should watch the full show

- It was awesome


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Perhaps tomorrow. 


I need things to watch while I get through the monotonous Pokemon grinds. 


I've been watching all sorts of rubbish on YouTube lately. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Still plays Pokemon :lauren

Still follows that other chick despite saying that she is boring :lauren

Should watch Double or Nothing, or, if he wants, I can send him a link with most of Peyton's WWE matches and even some of her indie matches :anna*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I got back into Pokemon recently. It's one of those childhood classics that won't die for me.


Yeah because I'm curious about new posts and Instagram stories. :lauren


Knows I'll take Double or Nothing then.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is that everyone?

- I think so.

- Bye-bye. Post Shida or things you care about.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Both are valid.

-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :banderas

- Should watch Lost. Do it for Lilly. Do it for The Wasp. :swanson

- Can't wait for Gojira


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- He's the night sky
- Loves Eiffel 65 because of a particular song
- He'll probably search it after this post*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Made me search for and listen to a song

- It was nice :anna

- The 2000s was a good decade for music

EDIT - That song was from the 90s


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Probably on about I'm Blue. 

Which was garbage then and garbage now.

The 90s were dogshit for music. Was the age of good TV and going outside.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Dark time for comics as well.

- The '90s gave us garbage; they also gave us Garbage.










- These groovy men...










-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

groovy men indeed.

I didn't mind 90s xmen comics.

or the band Garbage.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Late 90s DC was GOAT
Was also pretty good for Saturday morning cartoons
And video games


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

emerald-fire said:


>


Meanwhile Asuka's been doing NOTHING. 

Now I get that Double or *Nothing*.

Shit.


Above:

Has witty catchphrases.

Should come with a witty pun.

We all here deserve a lil' bit of pun-ishment.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I love Garbage. I saw 'em with Blondie about two years ago.

- '90s X-Men was better than most '90s Marvel offerings.

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I didn't read any other marvel comics at the time.

Still haven't really bothered even now.

RIP legends of film


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This always puts me in a good mood:

-




- My most prized possession is a card from Vincent Price to his daughter.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Vincent Price fan
To the point of watching 13 Ghosts of Scooby Doo?
Got to meet his daughter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You mean the Scooby-Doo show with Vincent Price as Doctor Strange?

- Of course! Vincent Van Ghoul is far out, man!

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Sent me a Wasp rep roud

- Knows E. Lilly is groovy


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cool
You might not like the sequel movie
Outside of badass Daphne

Edit:
Ninja




Likes Wasp rep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Still need to check it out. Last Scooby movie I watched was the WWE sequel with Kate Micucci as Velma.

- I also enjoy Wasp rep.

- I just picked up the last few issues of Doctor Strange... wish me luck.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Good luck
I'm not give Wasp rep right now


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Giving jobber rep

Knows that I like other kind of jobber rep :grin2:

Just realized that my new keyboard is in english and it lacks the "Ñ". Also it lacks the "<" and ">" symbols :lauren*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- WASP IS

- NOT A 

- JOBBER.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Wasp is not a jobber

- Excited for Gojira


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

said words.

now knows im too tired to care right now.

should know I had a dream about you peeps last night.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Dreaming about WF. A good dream or no? 

Good morning everyone.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It was quite humorous. 

Good morning Cobra.

I'm proper cranky today :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Afternoon zrc.

Is feeling cranky today. Vintage zrc. :cole

Here's some Katie Lea to cheer you up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*:hi TFW

IIconics lost again. Also, grass is green

I actually liked Peyton's performance last night, she seems comfortable wrestling Nikki*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:beckyhi Mordy.

Should know this is the first week in a while I haven't watched RAW, I don't care about WWE anymore. I did see a gif of Brock dancing though, I got a chuckle from that.

I feel better off not watching the product. :draper2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I need my Iiconics fix :draper2

They don't post enough on social media to make me stop watching WWE

There was another earthquake here last night, there have been like three the past couple of days, so if you ever heard about an earthqueake in Peru and I don't post anything (unless it is Monday, I am busy on Mondays) means that I am fucked lol*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I was reading about that the other day. The first thing I thought of was you. Good to see that you're okay. Let's hope it doesn't get any worse. <3

I just prefer not having the headache of trying to tolerate RAW. :beckylol

Will get some Peyton rep later when I've spread enough around. To keep you busy for now:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shame he didn't fall in. 

Rep spreading to give Pavo some. 

Tolerate Raw? Bitch if I wanna see Kofi Kingston vs Dolph Ziggler i'll slip a dvd in... any from the last decade are bound to have that shit on it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wants me to die in an earthquake

Love you too buddy

You will get some Peyton rep later :anna*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Got some Peyton rep.

Should know I need to go shopping, Tesco it is. :lol

Should know I might treat myself to some snackies.










I'll be back on later. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I spent £300 on ps4 games yesterday. :lmao

I bet most end up still in their packaging by Christmas. 

Tesco is the only place I can find Double Strength Apple Squash. nom nom


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

zrc said:


> should know I had a dream about you peeps last night.



Was I punching Mordy? :hmm:


Should know I drink a lot of lemon squash. 


Not a fan of these Dolph/Kofi segments. I'm a big Ziggler fan and even I skim through them. Kofi is insufferable as champ and needs to go.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

WWE is insufferable as a whole. :anna

Kofi is definitely boring. He was just a fad, right place and right timing. I think Big E has the most potential out of New Day.

Knows I'm starting to change up my look on the forum as much as Phantom. Got to keep the _gimmick_ fresh. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Claiming to change up his look but keeps Anna Kendrick. :lauren


Probably enjoyed the bank holiday yesterday.


I agree about Big E.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

There's no point in me being on this forum if I don't have an Anna avi/sig. Too many people ask me to go back. :lol

I did enjoy the Bank Holiday, although I didn't really do much. Just watched YouTube vids. I did go out for a walk for a little bit.

Got a Bella Hadid rep again, because I'm lazy and predictable. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows YouTube can be addicting.


Not a fan of Instagram. 


Is not overrating AEW like some are on this forum already. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-









NO:

- Ninja man.

- I watched some of Double or Nothing; AEW is off to a splendid start.

- That 6-Woman Hootenanny wasn't the Shida showcase I was hoping for, but I still dug the heck out of it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I enjoyed DoN but I feel like people are just on the 'We hate WWE' train, so they're just overrating everything AEW does. It's like how NXT gets overrated for the same purpose. Wasn't the best show I've seen, but it was a good debut from them.

Uses Instagram to talk to girls. :lauren

Doesn't feel the need to quit WWE like me, because he only watches highlights anyways. I could do that, but I just don't see the point anymore. It only gives me stress, which I don't need. Better putting that worry on something that actually matters in real life.

Phantom:

Spreading the joy of Pizza. :yay

Sent me a lovely Anna rep of her chomping on some Pizza.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is there any other good reason to use Instagram? I won't use it to post photos of my food. :lmao

Should know the weather here has been bi-polar the last few days. :side:

Has quit WWE. :lauren


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Weather has been pretty weird lately
Going to 70s and sunny to 50s and rain
This summer is going to blow isn't it?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

We usually get one good then one bad anyway, so yeah. 

Should know Mord wasn't even in last nights dream. He was already dead.

hey Virus xD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not for me! :mark

- Reads comics that aren't from the '60s and '70s. :goaway

- Hey zrc xD


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey Phantom xD

I've got the Dark Phoenix Saga that was 70s right? 

Knows I buy games and never play them :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Cared enough to kill me in his dreams roud

Has blocked/unblocked me more times than Big Show's face/heel turns :lol

Probably thinks that AEW has a more attractive male roster than WWE :lauren*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phoenix started in the 1970s, ended in 1980 with Dark Phoenix; Days was 1981.

- Early '80s were basically the '70s, so I will allow it.

- Ditto. :dance

Mordy:

- Ninja.

- Green Hornet.

- Do the kids dig Green Hornet?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nah you were mentioned once in the dream, so I didn't kill you in my dream at all.

Off screen bitch. Off screen.

Long as they're not wearing much and are at least a 7 then i'm happy.


Phantom'd 

I don't actively seek out old shit, so i'm no good with years. I just got them cause they were 50p at a school sale lol.

Haven't bought anything since about 2004, when they started adding ridiculous students that just repeated powers of folks we already have. Why the fuck would I want Bling when I can have Frost?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably loves Jungle Boy's gear then

Not so much Angelico's

Spends lots of money in videogames*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I sometimes get paid to keep up with old junk.

- Used to sell old junk; now I hoard it. 

- Comics just aren't as charming these days. A bad '70s comic was still a good time.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

JUNGLE BOY <3 <3 <3  

Hoards old shit.

But my shit is his treasure.

Kinda like when Cartman shits out all that fake treasure in South Park.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Its because DC and Marvel want their comics to be Watchman
Its crap
Late 90s DC, I miss it

Edit
Ninja Batman
Hoards shit
South Park fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I also blame Dark Knight Returns and Killing Joke.

- I miss fun Doctor Strange. :sadbecky

- Bye, guys! Love and peace!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has started saying Bye all the time when he leaves, like me. :aryep

In truth, I think he was the person that got me doing it. :side:

Knows Nostalgia suggesting Tuna on Pizza, is an abomination. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nostalgia and abominations, name a more IIconic duo

Come on, it was right there

Blame TFW for that*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh I see how it is. Blame TFW for everything :sadbecky

Will still be having a feud with Nostalgia when he's an old man.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Will fight him if he slanders kofi again.

Should post more on discord.

Anna is cute


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

#KofiSucks ops

Nah, I don't hate Kofi at all. I just don't find him very interesting, not watching either way though so doesn't matter to me. :lol The moment at WrestleMania was still cool to see, but that's all I think it was, a moment. *shrugs*

Knows I should stop being so anxious & awkward and post in the Mafia Discord. :lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hey stop it.

Kofi is good in the mic with right material. Wwe stumbled into the perfect storyline by accident. Hopefully it picks up cause ziggler is having the best promos of his career atm and one of the few things I care about on main roster. 

You really should lol. Jam ain't that scary :side:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Teaming up with Mordy against me. :bunk


Knows the poster above you needs a new username. 


Mafia discord. :hayden3



Edit:


Ninja'd me.

Knows Jam is okay.

Kofi sucks though. :shrug


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Is wrong about my username. It is staying till he loses. Then I will change it to Jimmy fucking havoc or something.

Going to be mad when kofi beats ziggler

Got ninja'd


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Knows Gambit needs to go back to being Gambit.

Laughs at me whenever I go in the Mafia section, he doesn't understand that's where TFW was born.

Then I betrayed them all for the Fantasy & Games section. :side:

Gambit:

Ninja'd me.

Hosted the first Mafia game I ever took part in.

Might remember that game. :hmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Well you suck, no wonder people are teaming up against you :draper2

Continuing the "IIconics suck" campaign :lauren

Hey, Mandy and Sonya are better off without the titles, you should be thankful :ciampa

:fuck

OSCTK

Having a discussion with me in AEW thread

Likes MJF

Probably agrees that Jimmy Havoc should have won the battle royal instead of boring ass Page

TFW

Wants people to change their username

Will probably never change his

His last 2 reps were the same Peyton gif :hmm*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't suck at anything. :goaway 


Continuing the post in every Becky thread and blaming her for botches even when she's wrestling The IIconics. :lauren


If Mandy and Sonya were champs they wouldn't lose every single match as champs and the division wouldn't be in the state it's in now. :shrug


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I had a feeling I'd repped you that Peyton gif before.

Should know scrolling through pages of Peyton gifs after a while gets boring. :hayden3

If you be a good boy, I'll rep you a special one next time.










Nostalgia:

Sneaky ninja.

Knows those Becky threads are awful.

Should know I might get Netflix again. I'm sorry. I'm so bored without my Movies & TV Shows. I've let you down. :sadbecky


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I do remember that game. Imagine a 30 player game today :lmao

Some how won from 13/1 down.

Should know I want to host a mafia game one day again


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Should know I was going to Host and then I deleted my Word document in a mood swing. :side:

This is why you back-up your files.

Should know I miss having more free time in College and not caring about things as much. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Gets bored watching Peyton gifs :bunk:goaway

Despite enduring watching Seth's promos and Becky's matches... :grin2:

How can you get bored at THIS???





























*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

This is why you back everything up lol. I do it with my btb stuff and draft games.

Yeah I miss having more free time. It is why I retired from "mafia" for the moment unofficially.

Maybe we can cohost at some point lol

Edit:

Interrupted mine and TFW nostiagla mafia fest. 

Does not think MJF is the next rock (nor do I even though he is great people are getting silly now)

Does not like tye dillinger due to jealousy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

She's no Anna Kendrick. :anna










Has probably seen the same Peyton gifs hundreds of times.

Gambit:

Someone actually said that about MJF? :eyeroll

People really are getting too caught up in the AEW hype.

Knows you never full 'retire' from Mafia, they always come back. Even Scared Cowards like me. :side:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is so boring. 


Peyton doesn't interest everyone. 


She needs to focus on improving her terrible wrestling instead of trying to be a wannabe model.



Edit: Fuck this. I'm out.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:rude

Has got bored of us. :sadbecky

I'm leaving too, actually. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Her wrestling last night was fine

Not her fault that Becky can't lift her up

Thinks that Mandy and Sonya won't lose a lot as tag champions... dude, even badass Joe is booked like a geek as champion :lol

TFW

Leaving me with hideous, odious Nostalgia :lauren

I probably will have to leave because of that :lol

Is wrong, I have seen those gifs THOUSANDS of times :grin2:*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Samoa Joe has been booked like a geek for ages.

Mandy they actually like so they may win matches. 

Maybe Peyton or billie should follow dave's advice :side:. Making it hard for becky to lift the iiconics. (I ain't even seen the match tbf so fuck knows what happened)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

someone saying Jungle Boy looks like a little ****** twink. :lmao

Yeah baby!!!

hi Kofi Mania xD


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hey

Fucking hell :lmao :lmao I like him but that is pretty funny

He ain't going to look pretty when Havoc has his way with him


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Loved Double or Nothing

- Is a Jon Moxley fan

- Participated in the SummerSlam and Royal Rumble drafts


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

its funny because ive been saying im a fan of Jungle Boy cause he looks like a ****** twink. :lmao

hi emerald xD

had a good day?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello emerald. :aryep

Got some Charlynch from me earlier. :anna

Misses Tea Time.










zrc:

Ninja'd me.

Changed his usertitle.

Calls Gambit 'Kofi Mania'.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc

- Slept all day :trips8

- Which makes it a good day :anna

- Had a funny dream about WF members :lol

EDIT

TFW

- :beckyhi

- Sends me great reps :drose

- Has one of the G.O.A.T. sigs :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Got Anna'd.

Probably editing his post right about me.

Proves how much he loves me.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Should know that my sig is also cause I am poker fan

But MOXLEY

Is a big orton fan

Edit: TFW brings the edits

Also sends me great reps

And as I said early yeah someone really said that :lol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes sarcasm

- Enjoying Kofi's championship reign

- Has been on this forum since 8 years


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorry I can't call you Gambit. There's only one GamGam in my life, and that's the sexy suave and Cajun Remy LeBeau.

Probably still rides the Kofi train, unfortunately I never jumped on board and hate his current run. 

Gets reps.

Emerald
Turtled me.
Slept all day.
I hate when I do that, makes me grouchy cause I wont go back to sleep until like 5am when I get up latest is 6am.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Knows I'm the best repper :anna Well, except @CJ ;

Knows Jon Moxley was one of the best parts of DoN.

When Omega/Moxley were scrapping :banderas

zrc:

Hates Kofi.

Was never on the Kofi Mania train.

Should know I thought it was a cool moment, but by that point I was totally over The New Day as a group.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- JR screaming "Moxley and Omega! Moxley and Omega!" :banderas

- The commentary for DoN was so good too

- And Justin Roberts :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You guys are too excited tonight.

Knows it was good to hear JR and Justin Roberts again. I forgot how good Justin Roberts actually is at announcing. 

Should know the only guy I didn't like on commentary was the Alex guy, or whatever he was called.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Excalibur and JR once he knew who was wrestling were fine. The other one... yeah no.

great seeing Justin again too. always liked him calling matches.

AEW putting the fun back into wrestling.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Should watch this video, Keanu Reeves is boss






Doesn't always name three things. Vintage zrc. :cole

Knows this thread should probably just be made in to a general chat topic at this point.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Justin Roberts is amazing. Greg Hamilton can be great too but WWE doesn't allow him to do his best.

- Eats pizza and posts Anna Kendrick GIFs

- That's a good life :trips8


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I can't fucking stand Keanu Reeves.

Chrome is lurking. :beckyhi

Name your pizza Fourth, Kofi, emerald. whoever ninjas me.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

How? Keanu Reeves is one of the coolest guys in Hollywood.

Do you like anything I like zrc?

Maybe Pizza we have in common. I love a good ol' Meat Feast. Slap all that goodness on.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes Keanu Reeves

- Likes The Matrix? :mark

- Breaking Bad fan. Probably watches BCS too.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Should have a meat fest

Does drafts

Likes John Wick?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Should know I tried to watch Better Call Saul but I found it boring. It's a good show, but not my _kind_ of a show if that makes sense. It's well-written and directed.

Who doesn't like The Matrix? Fools, I tell thee.










Gambit:

Caught my error before I edited it.

Made a gay joke?

Meat Fest. :curry2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I can't name one film where I thought he was good. 

Yet to watch John Wick trilogy, might end up doing so.

But his "performance" in Matrix was less convincing than Kelly Kelly's tits.



I also cheered when they killed off that other plank Trinity.

meat feast rules.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Phantom doesn't like The Matrix :bunk

- Fool, I tell thee. Or Phool rather.

- Carrie-Anne Moss :mark

EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- I haven't watched the John Wick trilogy either

- Likes Beth Phoenix


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

John Wick is his best work, honestly.

I love his performance as Neo too, however. :draper2

Knows we don't agree on many things. Just that I should smash that neighbour of mine. :anna

emerald:

Hasn't watched John Wick. :wtf

If he likes Matrix, he should watch it for Keanu Reeves.

Knows Carrie-Anne Moss is :mark:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nah wasn't even a gay joke :lol

Saying life advice. Gay bars have cheap drinks 

Don't know if you drink tbf


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fuck her so hard that her vagina looks like a Jackson pollock painting.


Being gay myself, there is one thing I don't like about bars.
The guy usually in the toilets selling lollipops (both weird and unhygienic )
Basically you buy one it means you're up for a shag.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Still waiting for that "Hotter than Peyton" neighbour pic

He will never post it because he knows it is not possible

I still haven't seen John Wick either, my brother liked the first two though

FUCKING NINJAS

OSCTK

Changed sig

May have watched the finish of the IIconics/Becky and Nikki match

Moxley fan

ZRC

I thought you were bi

Anyways, wants TFW to destroy his neighbour's pussy

This thread is getting weird and I am not even around*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd to hell

- Hasn't watched John Wick

- SPO


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Post in green.

Peyton fan.

Likes my new name under zrc.

My name is zrc and I was turtled inappropriately. 
However it's always the same guys every time.
Think I'm developing a complex.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wants to see my neighbour so bad.

Maybe if we start going out, I'll post a picture on here, and then leave all you guys because mission accomplished. The chances of that happening are 0% so you're stuck with me. :aryep

Why has nobody seen John Wick?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Changed his avatar. 

Also changed his signature. 

All Anna Kendrick everything.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Now knows not to get a lollipop in a gay bar unless he wants the D

Should agree that a lollipop in a toilet is gross

Is wondering why no one has seen John wick (tbf my best mate is on his honeymoon)

Edit:

hey slayer

Cool dude

Likes Angel


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *Still waiting for that "Hotter than Peyton" neighbour pic
> 
> He will never post it because he knows it is not possible
> 
> ...


Only bi when I feel like it. Which isn't much these days. 


La walls of four.
what's to give his neighbour some crème fraiche.
I wasn't turtled this time. Yes I was.



ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Now knows not to get a lollipop in a gay bar unless he wants the D
> 
> Should agree that a lollipop in a toilet is gross
> 
> ...


You too have now turtled me.
Yes never buy a toilet lollipop in a gay bar.
Was fun having a dance off with drag queens though.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Buffy

- Not a fan of the brand split

- Fellow Charlynch fan

- Loves Bret "The Hitman" Hart

EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- This thread is very busy today

- Turns bi when he thinks of Rhea Ripley


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Aww. Good to know you guys love me so much. #TFWDRAW

Knows I won't be going to any gar bars any time soon.

Knows the thread is too busy today, I don't even have time to search for gifs.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

^^
Ninja'ed me. 

Proud that Rollins is not facing Brock after all. 

Probably will watch the next AEW 
@emerald-fire ; 
Fellow Charlynch fan. 

Also love Bayley. 

Loves the Brand Split.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm out for now.

Peace and hate for all of you.

Buff, Fourth, KofiM, Emerald anybody else I forgot.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wow, this thread is really happenin'...

- TIME TO KILL IT WITH MY GENERAL NONSENSE!!! :mark

- Anna, I have seen all three John Wick movies. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Got Anna'd.

Liked the Anna picture I posted in the Celebs thread the other day.

Should know I don't watch Riverdale anymore. I think it has got worse as it has gone on. :sadbecky

Aubrey:

Has seen the John Wick trilogy.

That's because we are bezzies and watch everything together.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*NEW IICONICS T-SHIRT!!!!!! :woo










Buy one now, support my girls and of there is a buy one get one for free get me one :lol. Especially you Phantom, since you are the only one still buying t-shirts :grin2:*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- :beckyhi

- Sent me a Wasp rep roud

- Excited for Gojira

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja

- Posted something I have zero interest in

- Should know I'll never buy one of those


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No.

- Do you think I should give Riverdale a go?

- Is Sabrina on it?

ef:

- Posted the same exact thing yesterday. :lauren

- Trying to get rid of me.

- I'll go. :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This thread is such a shitshow, I love it :lmao

*insert generic thing here*










Phantom:

You can give it a shot if you want.

If you like teen things, you'll probably like Riverdale.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Give Lost a go

- Do it for Lilly. Do it for The Wasp. :swanson

- :asuka

EDIT

TFW

- This thread is an infestation of ninjas 

- Posted a lovely GIF

- Team PCB :mark


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Excited for the Wasp rep. 

Probably will be watching Smackdown tonight. 

Dislikes the Wild Card rule.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Posted a thread about Sami mentioning AEW

- Fan of The Rowdy One


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Would like to moderate an AEW section.

Are you sure about that Buffy?

Should know I've been lurking the Chatbox. :cool2

emerald:

Ninja's me every single time.

Knows this might be the busiest the thread has ever been.

Knows this is why we don't get anybody new posting in here. :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- PCB sounds illegal.

- I'll watch Lost, I guess. :anna

- Anna and Mordy, you should see Booksmart.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- Got ninja'd :beckylol

- Loves Prison Break Season 1

- Is 100 posts away from 14000 posts

EDIT

Phantom

- Should know I'm aware I posted the same thing yesterday. I was trying to give you a déjà vu.

- Will watch Lost :yay

- Nice guy :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Karma. :beckylol

Got Phantom'd.

Knows Prison Break should have ended at Season 1. I like to think of it as one long movie, and it's amazing.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I did not.

- I'm doing three things for the group now.

- No edits... unless it is to correct egregious spelling/grammatical errors.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You mean the movie directed by Olivia Wilde? Does she even appears there?

I don't think they will ever release it here

And I will have to wait until someone uploads it*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- But we wouldn't have seen Agent Mahone, the G.O.A.T. Prison Break character

- Knows Jesse Pinkman in a Prison Break environment would be great TV 

- Loves to hate T-Bag

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja

- Hideous green

- OPD


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fair point. I guess Season 2 was okay, but it's kind of like a different show when they are out of the Prison.

Doesn't like Mordy's green front.

I must leave. Here's Anna eating some Pizza on my way out.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Pizza lover

Just like Peyton

Unlike her I think he has said he hates pineapple on pizza*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- ef is apparently gaslighting me, though it's hard to tell when we all recycle the same material.

- Yes, Olivia Wilde directed it; she's not in it.

- HEART IN SEPTEMBER!!! :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Not gaslighting. I edit just for the poster above me.

- Here's Babyface Supreme:

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Babyface Supreme :mark:

And Bayley

Wonder what is happening, firefighters are close here
*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Knows Kairi > Bayley










* I still love you Bayley!

* Should know I got no sleep last night due to tornado warning sirens.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Knows about the existence of Alan Wake :bjpenn

- Now also knows about Poets of the Fall :mark :mark


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









* Alan Wake is an underrated gem!

* So annoyed that they put the sequel on ice.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- ...

-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Didn't liked my awesome gifs :lauren

Doesn't appreciate what's good

Still thinks that Wasp is not a jobber :nah2*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Here are the Wasps:

-









-


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Dokuta --- Sutorengi!!!
- Ya see, I know Japanese 
- Knows Japanese, as well*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Does the thread die when I leave? What is this? :lauren

Certified weeb. :anna

Should know I've never really watched Anime, although I'm open to giving it a try one day.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Should wattch Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood if he is interested in anime, best anime I have seen

Also, it has the best soundtrack of any anime I have seen, not a bad song... if you like J-pop/J-Rock

But nothing else really matters when THIS was posted yesterday










wens3:banderaskrillin3:sodone*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

She's got a nice booty, I'll give you that.

I'm more of a boob man, though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Peyton has nice boobs too










Even before the surgery

https://giant.gfycat.com/ThoseBelovedEastsiberianlaika.webm

Doesn't like Hikaru Shida gifs*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Indeed.










Knows we are always filling the thread up with gifs of boobs. #Pervs

I have to go back to real life Mordy, so I expect the thread to die again. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*No more perv content? :sadbecky

I am gonna miss it :darryl

Have fun, we may have some Iiconic content today :mark:*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Thread is about to die again?

* Then I'll make sure that the last post is Kairi content, not Peyton content.

*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Kairi content :mark:


























Best one... because Peyton is in it :grin2:








*


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

- Talks a lot of sense
- Has filled my rep page with IIconics pictures
- Likes Adam Cole


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fan of The Rock. 


From the UK I think.


Joined in 2011. :cool2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

11'ers. :goaway

Got fed up with getting ninja'd yesterday, so he just left. :lol

Might have groaned when he logged in and saw a bunch of Peyton pictures on this page.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Enjoys pizza.

- Neapolitan or New York?

- Becky Lynch fan.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning

Good evening

Good night


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Good whatever.

- I'm going to a drag event soon. Thought of you. 

- Ann Thrax.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you kind sir.

I too am going to a drag event very soon.

I didn't think of you. But I do wverytime I see Frank n Furter

Your character on here is basically the science fiction, double feature song. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- He carries the Charles Atlas Seal of Approval.

- Walking encyclopedia of women's wrestling.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Got repped :mark:

Will love it

It was Iiconic :grin2:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Like any good encyclopedia, my mind will remember more stuff for next years version. :lmao

knows Tim Curry is a legend of Hollywood.

Yes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I met him after the stroke. 

- It was bittersweet.

- I was the only one in my shadowcast who had seen every film referenced in that song. :fact


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doesn't surprise me.

Iggle piggle wasn't in it.

Loved meeting Curry, he still has that spark even if his body isn't able.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Asuka is a permanent fixture in his favorites

Sad that she isn't on tv much these days

Here, have some










ZRC

Good whatever zrc

Ninja

Most likely hates the rep I sent him and is planning to block me again :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't care enough to look.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He certainly does have that spark, zrc.

- Ditto for Kirk Douglas.

- That dude is still as sharp as a knife! 

(Well, he was when I met him 6 or 7 years ago.)

Mordy:

- Posted the Kabuki Warriors.

- Gave me some iconic rep. :banderas

- Groovy.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

How is everyone this fine evening?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its crazy my favourite three animated xmen are back to back in the 90s cartoon intro.


Hey Trigon xD


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Yo Z.

And I kill the thread.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

just a little.

you are forgiven.

thread peaked six months ago tbh.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's still a fine thread.

- The novelty has worn off, but it still has its charms.

- I'm going to write now! :woo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*









That's it

Don't think that anything is topping that today... or this week... or this year*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Gave me some sexy ass Peyton pics in rep. :book

One half of the IIConics. :fact 

One half of the tag team Champions with me. :benson


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Found Brock amusing on Raw.

-Hopefully hasn't abandoned WWE for aew.

-Posts updates.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Come on, one can enjoy both WWE and AEW without choosing a side. 

- Has a phenomenal sig

- Wants a face turn for Bliss


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*
^^^
Ninja'd me again, two days in a roll. :no:

Charlotte Flair fan. 

A fair poster. 

@StylesClash90 ; 
Knows I won't abandon WWE since I still have stars tehre. 

Changed his signature to a epic one. 

AJ Styles fan. *


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Likes SC90's sig

- Wants Sonya Deville to get a push


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Not only I want Sonya to get a push, I want her to be on the lone wolf again. 

Becky Lynch fan as well. 

Still waiting for another Charlynch hug. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Last one to post.

- Loves that funky Asuka.

- Digs the Deadman like a grave.

Yo, anyone here? I got 15 mins before my ride gets here.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Waiting for his ride

- Also LOVES funky Asuka


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posted.....nothing

- Enjoyed DoN

- Gamer


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning infidels.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Good whatever.

- I mentioned Mayu Iwatani in an actual conversation... hmm. First time, I believe.

- GODZILLA TOMORROW. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

hope you enjoy Godzilla my man.

mentioned a joshi in conversation. my gran doesn't know newer women but we converse about trish, lita, Victoria era a lot.

good whatever a thing?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm making it a thing.

- It's rare when I get the chance to discuss wrestling. My sis and The Girl were legitimately invested in Asuka, tho.

"Were." :sadbecky

- I think I'm going to play the new MK tonight.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The new MK is fun.

The story is at least.

I'm waiting for that sweet sweet dlc.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Still out and about.

- You people have held me back long enough! I'm buying MK when I get home!

- I still haven't finished Kingdom Hearts 3. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Buy an IIconics t-shirt, that's better than MK :grin2:

Is gonna watch Godzilla tomorrow I think

Has watched the Olivia Wilde movie apparently*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- OW's movie is charming. Check it out, Mordy.

- SKREEONK!!! 

- :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Like I said, I will have to one for someone to upload it

I will give it a watch when someone does :anna

Good night 










Good night indeed :curry2

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Oh look he has a new na-...

_da fantØm de l✧ öperα_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Annoyed by Phantom

Maki Itoh sig/avi :lauren

She is a good meme, I'll give her that :shrug*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Taisez-vous!

- Fired Françoise Hardy...

-









Mordy:

- Taisez-vous!

- Maki Itoh is awesome!

- :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Horrible username. :goaway


Horrible gimmick. :goaway


Good afternoon.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*French

Japanese

:lauren

NOSTALGIA

Horrible... everything

Why you here?

It was going so well*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rude as usual. 


I hope you enjoy your HOT visitor message. 


The person in question has no idea how many photos of her have been posted on WF. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- NO fun.

- "One word usernames. Those are exciting."

- Farfelu.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I never said that. :shrug


My username doesn't need to be exciting. It's simple, recognisable and everyone remembers it. Unlike yours because you change it every few months. 


Should check out Mordy's visitor wall.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posting crap on my wall

Not unusual, since most of his posts are like that :shrug

I am not all that bothered since this week two of the GOAT Peyton pics were posted*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- "My favorite ice cream flavor is plain. Everything else is terrible."

- Likes three things in total.

- I'm not one of them. :sadbecky

Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- Le sigh.

- :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- French Phantom

- Japanese Doctor

- Universally loved


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I like you Phantom :aryep

We are both members of the MEW appreciation group










EMERALD

First post of the day

Was a ninja post as per usual :lauren

Likes the Man*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It's not crap if I like her. :shrug 


Though I'll admit she's not that attractive, but there is just something about her I'm very curious in. 


I don't know why. :hmm:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Likes _some_ good video games.

- The Dormammu to Mordy's Doctor Strange.

- Good morning.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*It's probably the penis :shrug

Should know that my brother is not coming to eat fopr the next 3 days and I don't know what to do, I hate cooking just for me, it feels like a waste of effort

But I also don't want to waste money buying takeout. Decisions, decisions :hmmm

PHANTOM

Called me Dr Strange roud

Called Nostalgia's Dread, horrible Dormammu :beckylol

:anna*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I am out of pros. 


Should know I am just killing time until I meet my friend in an hour. 


Then it will be time to drink some beer.




Mordy: 


Wants me to admit to the first thing he wrote. :lauren 


Should just prepare simple, easy meals. That way you don't have to cook much and don't waste much money. 


I'm not surprised his brother doesn't want to eat with him. :armfold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Out of pros. :sadbecky

- Writes in prose. 

- I have plenty of pros, NO!


Have fun with your buddy. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New sig

- Doesn't believe in circular logic

- Posts his stuff in the Random Pictures Thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Circular logic is for turkeys and hula hoops. 

- Peri Brown was a great Doctor Who companion. 

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Hikaru Shida fan

-









- :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I am procrastinating. :sadbecky

- I leave you with Peri Brown and Hikaru Shida. Farewell.

-


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

user name just got better

gif game keeps improving

ardent kana stan


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Should maybe invest in a sweet Asuka avatar.

* Doesn't appear in this section often but is always welcome.

*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Hasn't been posting much lately :sadbecky

- Fellow Megadeth lover


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*It seems like the thread is in another of its not so active periods

Not surprising at all

Which means I can post Peyton and no one will complain :mark:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wrote something.

I didn't read it.

Like a cockroach he will survive Armageddon.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Ignoring me as always roud

Going back to his old gimmick

Thinks I will survive Armageddon. Maybe, but I don't think I will survive more Peyton bikini booty pics :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Here's Lovecraft...

- ...read by Jeffrey Combs!

- 




*MORE TO COME*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Also completely ignored me roud

May have watched Godzilla already

Doctor Who sig*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Thank you kind sir.
> 
> I too am going to a drag event very soon.
> 
> ...


Y'know, I exaggerate many aspects of my personality for the sake of amusement here, but that "Science Fiction, Double Feature" aspect of my character is unembellished and unadorned. Truthfully, my entire existence is now reliant on that boundless exuberance I possess for horror fiction. I'm not lying when I say that my business is the horror business.

However, I am lying when I say I'm female.

- Hi Mordy.

- Godzilla spoilers okay?

- :hmm


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Dope

-Weed

-The good stuff.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Very amusing.

- Loyal to WWE.

- For some reason.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Thinks I'm amusing for once.

-WWE for life.

-It's the corporate giant of wrestling and my boyhood hobby.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Oh, I understand devotion to nostalgia. 

- I am often its willing slave.

- I also loved the 'F when I was young.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Did the "F" even existed when you were young?

Not a female

Wants to spoil Godzilla... I honestly don't mind, I am not planning in watching it :shrug*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Exist. It's exist you pathetic yak.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Read my post roud

Just to correct my grammar

And shit on me :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is happy when zrc shits on him. 


Whatever floats your boat. :lauren


Is not impressed with Seth Rollins.




Le Fantôme de l'Opéra said:


> Y'know, I exaggerate many aspects of my personality for the sake of amusement here


Someone who acts like me. :cool2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd believe it.

Only neither of you are funny.

Or entertaining.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sally Hawkins will not be in Kong vs. Godzilla.

- :sadbecky

- She's sleeping with the fishmen now. :darryl


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

mothra dead?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :sadbecky

- And I am hilarious and delightful, zrc!- :fact


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Watched Gojira

- Claims to be Galadriel's sister

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Still watches TWD.

- Pray for him.

- There's a new Shaft movie coming out...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Le Fantôme de l'Opéra said:


> - :sadbecky
> 
> - And I am hilarious and delightful, zrc!- :fact


Nope


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Le Fantôme de l'Opéra said:


> - Still watches TWD.


Season 9 was one of the best seasons.

zrc

- :beckyhi

- Posted a photo

- Will watch Dark Phoenix


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Elvira says I am.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Elvira is also old as fuck so probably has dementia. She would tell you the sky is yellow, if you told her it was.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I expect that sort of disrespect directed towards Mordy... but Elvira?










- Y'all know what I mean when I say a film is like an Irwin Allen disaster flick?

- The new Godzilla is like an Irwin Allen disaster flick.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Ignored me :sadbecky

- Gave his opinion on the new Godzilla film

- Likes someone/something called Jet Jaguar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- What? You weren't the last one, I just logged back on, and I have nothing to add. Yes, I believe that you like that season of Walking Dead.

- Jet Jaguar:










- The new Godzilla made this old man cry like a child. You may judge me accordingly.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Jet Jaguar doesn't look scary

- Liked Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom

- Lion vs T-Rex in the sequel :mark :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He's amazing and I want him to be my best friend.


-




- That sounds like some Harryhausen nonsense. I'm in.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mothra will reappear in a future film 

They didn't show her cocoon in a scene for nothing.

Don't care about the rest.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Awake

Watched Godzilla

Or read the spoilers, not sure*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Cares about Mothra. :mark

- Controversial Opinion: Mothra is the best giant monster.

- That crying I mentioned? The catalyst of that was the new arrangement of Mothra's Song paired with her reveal. Pardon the cliche, but it really made me feel like a kid again.

Mordy:

- Hi.

- Peyton.

- Olivia.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jet Jaguar is just an Ultraman ripoff
At least watch Gridman if you want a Ultra clone
Legendary should give Ultraman a movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wow, you deduced that Jet Jaguar is an Ultraman knockoff! Your powers of deduction are wasted here!

- Why can't I have both? I love me an Ultra ripoff!

Infra-Man is one of my favorite movies.

- Yeah, that would be pretty boss.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sarcastic 
Must know of Zone Fighter
Gamera should get a movie too


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Me:










- You better believe it, my man! I used to make weekly trips to Little Tokyo for the sole purpose of picking up tokusatsu nonsense.

- You got a like for that last one.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Knows his monster movies

Misses 90's DC comics

Aprooves Peyton bikini pics

PHANTOM

Ninja

Run out of things to say about me

Will watch Kong vs Godzilla*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The guy who makes a living off of knowing his monster movies doesn't get a "Knows his monster movies?" Away with you!

- Nah. You just ninja'd me. I have no patience for that right now! :fact

- Sorcerer Supreme of the Peyton thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*"Sorcerer Supreme of the Peyton thread" :hmmm

That would look good under my username :bjpenn

Thanks for the idea :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Stealing my material. 

- What else is new?

- The Thief of Bad Gag.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You won't use it :shrug

When have I ever stole your material you dweeb? Not groovy at all

It's not like I have copied the stuff under my username from you :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom: Accept No Substitutes.

- Iconic:










- IIconic:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

no.

just no.

foul!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :sadbecky

- :sadbecky

- Fair.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

posted inappropriate Australian poultry.

still love you.

for now.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Hates Australian stuff.

Does that include George Miller?

Sounds serious.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hates Kairi.

- Loves Hikaru and Mayu.

- I... don't know how to feel.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Should add Syuri to my love list.

Yeah, the Smash and Reina nostalgia is strong.

Probably wont know what to think of that.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't hate Shane Thorne.

He'd get it.

Right in the bunghole.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Pure poetry.

- I have to go. I have stuff to write and a burger to eat.

- Post Hikaru and/or Mothra. Or don't.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

zrc said:


> I don't hate Shane Thorne.
> 
> He'd get it.
> 
> Right in the bunghole.


Wait, does that mean that, aside from Thorne, you indeed dislike Australian stuff, George Miller included?

Holy... poor George Miller.

Don't know what to say.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I will create a picture of hikaru as mothra


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom'd.

- Mad Max fan.

- Farewell.

Magnificent Bastard: 

- Ninja'd me.

- I ain't even mad.

- My secret fantasy...:banderas

:bye


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

calls me the magnificent bastard.

I like it. 

Pavo take notes. abridged for your broken engrish.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is a magnificent bastard

Hates IIconic australians

Doesn't hate Shane Throne*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't be a brown noser.

Too late.

Ive spent a year hating you, don't pretend like we're friends now.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Had a dream last night that Sonny Kiss, Luchasaurus and Jungle Twink were a trio in a six man tag.

It was a hoot.

yes.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- posted twice :usangle
- had a hoot
- cool bean


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

people still say hoot right?

oh my god you killed Kenny.

sexy Austin avy


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- i guess they do
- you bastards! 
- appreciates the GOAT


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- :asuka fan... you may live.

- Digs :austin.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Up early

I am not an Asuka fan

What does that mean?... :hmmm*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

An abortion. 

Still exists.

Unfortunately.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sindel. :nice

- Knows that Ash in MK will be... groovy.

- Now with AEW.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

you aren't fit to lick the dog shit of Edenia.

Mothra had the right idea and died. 

le Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I've been legally dead for years now.

- Someone's in a grumpy mood!

- Hug.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Changed avi

And usertitle

Using the same stuff I use when I talk about Nostalgia :lol

PHANTOM

Friend of the World, enemy of big movie studios that don't release New Mutants

Is Galadriel Sister

Despite not being a she*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

i'm in a fantastic mood.

just don't care for third rate wrestling forum posters.

I miss 2011.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Except not at all.

- You're still the greatest plagiarist around.

- Nice try, Milton Berle.

zrc:

- Ninja.

- I'm no longer the best to him. :sadbecky

- How will I go on if I'm not loved by anonymous weirdos online? :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I still love you

If that even matters








*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Le Fantôme de l'Opéra said:


> - Except not at all.
> 
> - You're still the greatest plagiarist around.
> 
> ...


you're the best of a very bad bunch.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It matters not. None of this matters. I'll probably be dead in a few years. Maybe sooner.

- But I still love ya.

- I LOVE YOU ALL, EVEN ZRC!!!! 










I'll take it.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Expressing his man love.

-Nos has gotten to him.

-Peyton mark.

Edit

-Ninja'd

-Thinks I'm odd.

-But a compliment nonetheless.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

hey. nobody loves bollocks quite like Nostalgia.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

So they do.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Making me laugh

Probably didn't mean to

Thinks we are a bad bunch*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We are bad.

- We are proud and mighty losers.

- You got turtle'd, yo.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- is active in this thread
- only a recent joiner compared to my long existence here :mj2
- Galadriel's Disconcerting Hippie Sister


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

we are young.
something or something
love is a battlefield.

Treebeard says he's a cunt.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- WE ARE YOUNG!!

- HEARTACHE TO HEARTACHE

- WE STAND!!!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mothra's new state.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Treebeard said that?

- Mothra is basically flying Asuka.

- I'm out. Peace and love.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Treebeard is a filthy bastard.

it aint no good if you aint got wood.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- always active
- wants me to be more active
- cool bean


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

says cool bean.

like a lot.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- cool bean
- cool bean
- cool bean

:usangle


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

saying it three times doesn't get me to fuck off.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I know how to make you fuck off*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That doesn't work.

that just make you look more like a deluded illiterate fuck.

Edenia is for the best. You are not the best.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't know who or what Edenia is

Nor do I care

Cranky zrc unch*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Calling my cranky for some reason.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- knows zrc is cranky
- iiconics mark
- may know that im about 13 drinks deep at 3am waiting for a champions league final to start at 5am


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I got IIconics rep from Even Flow. :lauren


Knew it wouldn't be from Mordy, he hates me. :lauren


Is probably curious what the pic was, so here you go:













Kenny: 


Drunk.

Waiting for the football.

Dedicated.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

you need to work on your dicktion.

Not everyone wants a hulking dick with their side boob.

MUTANT DETECTED!!!!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Changed his avatar. 

Likes Sydel from Mortal Kombat. 

One post away from 16,200.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

im a fan of *Sindel* yes.

You will never reach Edenia. 

Buffy would've been a fun guest.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Buffy would've been boss.

- Posted Mothra's Song. :mark

- Should know that I will post Mothra nonsense later.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Recently changed his username. :benson 

Also a Asuka fan. 

Wants to see Asuka as the Smackdown Live Woman's Champion again. :asuka


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:boombrock


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Stone Cold Steve Austin fan. 

Liverpool supporter/fan. 

Been here for a decade and 5 years from this August.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

what up B?

Faith, Illyria, Anya, Willow, Giles and Jonathan will always be preferred by me. 

Fuck Buffy :lmao

I love the show but buffy the character? hate her.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Anya's my gal.

- Here's the greatest song of all time:

- 




:dance


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Another avatar.

-Likes Mothra

-Probably hates King Ghidorah who's the coolest Kaiju.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Clearly hasn't read my favorites. :lauren

- Mothra is absolutely majestic; the most lyrical of movie monsters. 

- However, King Ghidorah is far out and outta sight. _Ghidorah, the Three-Headed Monster _is creature feature nirvana.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Should know ef is ecstatic because his team won the Champions League :yay

- :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I guess that's a sports thing.

- I'm happy for ya.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Micucci :nice

- Has a new avatar

- Magician who specializes in the Mystic Arts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

-




- Teenage Phantom's favorite meets Modern Phantom's favorite... :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Reviving the thread

It is a slow day

I miss TFW, I still haven't showed him the 2nd Peyton booty pic >*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup. Those happen.

- Can't be happenin' every day.

- Probably means that the regulars are active in the real world. Good stuff.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

that last pic hahaha

still reps victoria in 2019 like any decent human being should

brtually buries trash

has a love/hate relationship with this topic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- As we all do.

- Fellow joshi fan.

- Friend to the world, enemy of Alexa Bliss.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Enemy of the world :mark :mark

- Vincent Price avatar

- Another subliminal message


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I bring you famine and pestilence.

- Hello, I'm Vincent Price.

- His sports team did well.

Sports, go sports!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Was too lazy to search for the Sports, go sports! gif :beckylol

- Famine? Pestilence?

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

good evening all.

or morning or whatever


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Freddie will always receive a like. :fact

- I now own a Nikki Cross figure. :mark

- The other Nikki fan in this thread. roud


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've had a Nikki custom for like 2 years.

and it looks better than anything the wwe figure makers can crap out.

Not many women (that I like) that I don't have tbh. Got the local figure store making a current Tamina custom at the moment.I love the store, you go in request a figure they take a picture and bam.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

likes nikki cross - palpatinegooooood.gif


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

this one, cbf editing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Found the right gif.

- Good.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Should own an IIconics figure

Wait, he can't

They don't have any :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That hasn't stopped me before.

- I have many custom figures. (TWO CLEAS, SUCKERS!)

- But no... I won't buy a Peyton figure.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not getting a figure of the woman with the greatest figure >

Sad about Sally Hawkins fate in Godzilla

Should watch the latest IIconic video, it is hilarious and it is only 4 minutes long*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- R.I.P. Monsterverse Sally Hawkins. :sadbecky

- Ugh.

- Fine. I'll watch it in a minute.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- I won't watch it.

- I'm sure it's not even a little hilarious.

- And it is 4 minutes too long. Even 4 seconds would be too long.

EDIT

Phantom

- Is about to waste 4 minutes of his precious life

- :bunk

- Is Godzilla's best friend


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I didn't asked you to watch it :shrug

You don't deserve to watch it, you don't like good things

Your sig is an example*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- The irony :beckylol

- MCU fan

- Posts in hideous green


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









* Just ate some pizza which sounds good right now but it's too late.

* I haven't had pizza in forever. We have a million pizza shops here, I should get some tomorrow.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Becky and Sami :mark :mark

- Has a new sig :cool2

- Was in search of 山下実優


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Ginger Snaps :mark

* Second best MMC team ever.

* #1 is of course...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Awe-ska :mark :mark

- :miz

- :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


Spoiler: Truth



Io and Kairi's friendship is beyond precious.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- likes posting images
- usually active when im online
- jungle boys underwear


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Did I tell you guys the one about the history professor and the psychology professor at the nudist camp? 

-The history professor and the psychology professor are sittin’ on a sun deck at a nudist resort, and the history professor turns to the psychology professor and says, "Have you read Marx?"

- And the psychology professor says, "Yeah, I think it’s from the wicker chairs."


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Almost as bad as...

What do you call a nun with a washing machine on her head?


Sister-matic.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Is in the mood for jokes :bjpenn

- AEW's resident bitch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- What is the hardest part of a vegetable to eat?

- The wheelchair.

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- GOOD LORD!!! *choke* It's time for...


- *TALES FROM THE PUBLIC DOMAIN!! :O*

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Joshi.

- Searched.

- Found a place?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









* I did, my voyage is complete.

* Should know that it's about time for him to make a new thread.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Good show.

- A new thread?

- A Wasp Appreciation Thread?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

BC

- His voyage is complete roud

- Probably thought Raw wasn't as bad as it has been in the recent weeks

- Is still patiently waiting for Asuka and Kairi to squash the jobbers

EDIT

Phantom

- Ninja'd me

- But it's okay

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom'd.

- I will not chortle. 

- Thinks I should start a new thread?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Did I say thread? I actually meant threads.

* A Meiko Kaji Appreciation thread in the movie section. And a Heart Appreciation thread in the music section.

* I wish you luck on your voyage.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- KATE MICUCCI THREAD, LOSERS!!!

- Be there AND be square!

- Do we need a new game thread?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

BC

- Wants a Heart appreciation thread :beckywhat

- I thought this was the Heart appreciation thread :confused

- 




EDIT

Phantom

- Ninja'd me again

- Kate Micucci thread :mark

- Has nightmares about Godzilla


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom'd. 

- Is correct.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know ef can play the intro to Crazy on You 

- Hates circular logic

- Thinks it shouldn't exist


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Play?

- On guitar?

- Someone here has talent?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Yeah, on guitar. Just the intro though.

- At least I used to. Haven't touched a guitar in years.

- Insulting the people of this thread :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Doesn't know that two Heart threads are better than one.

* The gospel of Heart must be spread to every section on WF.

*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Good idea :anna

- Heart will cleanse WF

- Asuka dancing GIF :asuka :dance


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- With love, dear one.

- An intro is still something; that's still more guitar than most have learned.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Charlynch :mark

- Have some Royal Fortune









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The three greatest superheroes of all time. :mark

- Here's #4:










- Excited for Jurassic World 3.

Cobra, how do you feel about Utami Hayashishita?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* I like Utami.

* She doesn't have a ton of charisma but is real talented and picked it up so fast that it's not hard to understand why she got the rocket push out of the gate. I still like Momo more though.

* She's also returning on June 9th, in Sapporo. (Mayu and AZM too!)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Night-night.

-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The man wants to see Godzilla tomorrow. 

And i'm off to see Dark Phoenix.

So I said id see Godzilla if he pays for that and i'll pay for him to see Dark Phoenix. He doesn't know I get 2 for 1 on cinema tickets on Wednesdays :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning/evening/whatever Kenny.

Hope you are well today.

Appears to be making appearances a little more regularly recently.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- Good evening zrc
- Hope you all well today too. 
- Might be enjoying my more regular appearances :usangle


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Always nice to see some familiar typists (can't say faces cause I never seen it lol).

Yeah I'm good, just working on some sporcle quizzes. 

Had a chuckle at me getting 2 for 1 on cinema tickets. Fuck paying £22 when I can pay 11. :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

there you are :lol

that sounds like a lot for a movie ticket :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Happy for Liverpool

Probably found the match boring

Aussie*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

@Kenny;

Its funny as every time Ive seen an X-film the ticket price has been higher each time.

X1: £3
X2: £4.50
Last Stand: £5
Wolverine: £5.50
First Class: £6
The Wolverine: £7
Days of Future Past: £8
Logan: £8.50
Deadpool: £9
Apocalypse: £9.50
Deadpool 2: £10
Dark Phoenix: £11

By the time Marvel's X-Men comes out, i'll be fast approaching 40 and a ticket will probably be £70

probably because everyone just goes to Poundland for snacks now. Only thing I buy at the cinema is the Ice Blast drinks (raspberry) so I can fill it with vodka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Ignored me :sadbecky

Knows that movie tickets are ridiculously expensive

Drinks alcohol at the theater*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Where don't I drink alcohol?

I remember headbutting a moving bus once :lmao

Such fun


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Headbutted a moving bus once :bjpenn

- Is about to see Dark Phoenix

- Or maybe already has


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It's out tomorrow not today.

But I've seen some of Storm's scenes and nearly splooged all over the floor.

I need to see it now now now.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Will tell me how it is after watching :anna

- Loves Storm

- Not this one


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You're right I don't like that Storm.

No reason I would or should. 

I won't say anything about the movie until Friday. Cause its not out everywhere until then.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- An ATV landed on me; I actually do have a Phantom scar.

- Enjoy Dark Phoenix, my friend.

- May it have all the Storm you require.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

We both know it won't.

And i'm not exactly thrilled at the team, considering it's their last hurrah. 

Feels dirty having an x-men team with no Wolverine, Gambit, Rogue, Iceman, Kitty, Angel, Colossus, Psylocke, Forge, Bishop, Jubilee, Polaris, Havok, Banshee.
But that;s ok cause we get a purple haired Selene, Red Lotus, Quicksilver and Jennifer Lawrence. -.-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Why would he like that Storm?

She is not even the best aussie in WWE atm

This one is
*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That one isn't either.

She's not had a single decent match since joining the main roster.

and the whole Iconic screech is fucking disturbing.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

OH MY GOD. WE GET IT.

zrc:

- Ninja.

- Definitely disappointing.

- I dug their Jubes; I wish we had more time with her.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hope that was for Mord.

Peyton is literally the only thing he has, that would make him even interesting on this site.

And even then he's beaten everybody over the head with it, that they just find him a creepy shit.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It was.

- I edited my post.

- Jubilee is better.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Should know I'm listening to some Heart :trips9

- Knows :miz is awesome


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

At least we'll always have that one deleted scene of Jubilee from Apocalypse.

She actually had fireworks!

Dazzler has more screentime in Phoenix than Jubes had in Apoc.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Had to edit his post

Hates typos

Hates being quoted when his posts have typos even more*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows I won't be around tomorrow cause i'm going to see Dark Phoenix twice and Godzilla again.

I'm only going twice because everytime you see DP at the local cinema they give you an x-men pin badge and I want the Storm and Beast.

They can keep the Jean, Cyke, Quickie and Jennifer Lawrence.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Be you, Mordy.

- We'll joke and jab, but be true to yourself.

- I understand obsessions and devotion to the esoteric.

zrc:

- What?!?

- I gotta look out for those pins!

- I need Beast!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I dunno where else they're doing the pin badges, but they have them at Odeon Cinemas in the UK. 

I'm surprised they didn't do a Magneto badge tbh. 

Shame Munn and Condor had to pull out of DP for other film commitments. Would've been nice to have Psylocke and Jubes again.

EDIT- I'll send you the Beast pin (if they have any left) with my third ticket. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I am, too.

- The last trailer certainly made it appear that way.

- El Capitan had these badass Doctor Strange straw-huggers when that movie was playing; that was surreal.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*We only get conmemorative pop corn beckets here when a popular movie comes out lol

Expensive af

No way I am spending 10 dollars on a fucking bucket*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It looked like a few people were wiped out in that last trailer. 

For a split second you see Magneto disintegrate, everyone expects Lawrence to die because she's not in the funeral scene, they'll probably wipe out Selene, Ink, Toad and Lotus because lol jobbers.

Storm's just gonna throw lightning again isn't she? :/


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I do buy those things! 

- zrc, I'm gonna see if I can find it online first. :woo

- Indie horror premieres often hand out gag bags. Good times.

zrc:

- The jobbers are definitely getting squashed.

- I sure hope Quickie does the same pop music/super-speed gag again!

- I have to go. I'll be back with Jubilee. :woo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Find what online? The pin badges?

I have free things from all the x-men movies over the years, got them all in a case with a frame containing all the cinema tickets from them. 

Pisses me off they don't do stubs anymore.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah. I've spent stupid amounts of money on former freebies before.

- I own one of the Rasputin beards they handed out for Hammer's Rasputin, the Mad Monk. :mark

- Bye, zrc and Mordy!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A personal favourite was the 3D glasses in the style of Cyclops visor that came with Days of Future Past. It was funny because Cyke literally had 5 seconds of screen time :lmao

Toodles for now Phantom.

Have fun and jubilation.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Welcome back Phantom

I love it when folks don't know I'm trolling. :lmao

Probably posted some Jubes.

Condor would've been great if they actually gave her some scenes. She could've easily joined Jean, Cyke and Kurt when they went to Alkali Lake. I think if her role was bigger she probably would've returned too.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I basically came here to post Jubilee.

- Go forth and troll, my man. 

- I'm listening to a podcast for work; got a movie afterwards.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well I will bid you a farewell my friend. 

I'm off to sleep.

Goodnight, sleep tight dream of Elvira tonight.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Gone to sleep

-isn't moody today

-Okay bye then


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

-









- :bye


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Thinks I'm weird.
Thinks I'm a lunatic.
Has suddenly become a frenchie.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Oui.

- Oui. 

- Oui.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Mon ami le fantôme

C'est une personne très bien


Pense que je suis le fou.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Probably participated in the French/Indian war.

-Will go Russian on us sooner or later.

-Yep


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Seguidor de Aj Styles.

También le gusta Alexa.

Nada le encantaría más que el que AJ dos cinturones se hiciese realidad.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My wife is dead and I am free,
Now I may drink to my content;
When I came back without a cent
Her piteous outcries tortured me.

Now I am happy as a king,
The air is pure, the sky is clear;
Just such a summer as that year,
When first I went a-sweethearting.

A horrible thirst is tearing me,
To quench it I should have to swill
Just as much cool wine as would fill
Her tomb–that’s no small quantity.

I threw her down and then began
To pile upon her where she fell
All the great stones around the well—
I shall forget it if I can.

By all the soft vows of our prime,
By those eternal oaths we swore,
And that our love might be once more
As ’twas in our old passionate time,

I begged her in a lonely spot
To come and meet me at nightfall;
She came, mad creature—we are all
More or less crazy, are we not?


She was quite pretty still, my wife,
Though she was very tired, and I,
I loved her too much, that is why
I said to her, “Come, quit this life.”

No one can grasp my thought aright;
Did any of these sodden swine
Ever conceive a shroud of wine
On his most strangely morbid night?

Dull and insensible above
Iron machines, that stupid crew,
Summer or winter, never knew
The agonies of real love.

So now I am without a care!
Dead-drunk this evening I shall be,
Then fearlessly, remorselessly
Shall lie out in the open air.

And sleep there like a homeless cur;
Some cart may rumble with a load
Of stones or mud along the road
And crush my head—I shall not stir.

Some heavy dray incontinent
May come and cut me clean in two:
I laugh at thought o’t as I do
At Devil, God, and Sacrament.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This is the way the thread ends, not with a bang but a...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Changed his avi

Heart sig now :lauren

Probably missing his girls on SD*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- MEW :mark

- Nikki Swango :mark

- Fargo :mark

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja

- Posts in hideous green

- Claims to be a Kairi Sane fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Too late.

The thread is dead.

Farewell.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Yep

- Thread is dead

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Does anyone want to eulogize?

- Mordy? ef?

- Any kind words for the departed?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Date of death: July 4 2019

- Cause of death: SPO

- :bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

emerald-fire said:


> - Date of death:* July 4 2019*
> 
> - Cause of death: SPO
> 
> - :bye


*It's June you stupid idiot :thelist

Actually the thread died because I stopped posting

I ran out of things to say :shrug*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We are assembled here today to pay final respects to our honored dead. And yet it should be noted that in the midst of our sorrow, this death takes place in the shadow of new life, the sunrise of a new world; a world that our beloved thread gave its relevancy to protect and nourish. It did not feel this sacrifice a vain or empty one, and we will not debate its profound wisdom at these proceedings. Of the thread, I can only say this: of all the threads I have encountered in my travels, it was the most... nonsensical.

:darryl


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Yeah, it's June

- Killed the thread

- Michael Cole fan

EDIT

Phantom

- Wrote stuff

- I read it 

- :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Y'all want a new thread?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Cool :anna

- New avatar

- Performs magic


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I think only mods can close threads

There is no reason to close this one

And I don't know what difference would make to have a new thread, we post the same shit in all the threads we frequent

EF

Ninja

Stealing zrc gimmick

Not original*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Any ideas?

- I'm taking suggestions.

- :hmm


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- :beckywhat

- Posted stuff in the SmackDown thread

- Posts a lot in the WoW section

EDIT

Phantom

- No suggestions for now

- Ask me later

- :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We're not closing it; we're migrating.

- Free ourselves from this structure... maybe attract new folks.

- This, in and of itself, is a fresh conversation.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Migrating? :bjpenn

- Let's go to a new place!!

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'll maybe cook up something later...

- For now...

- Five favorite movies?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*1. Forrest Gump

2. The Shawshank Redemption

3. The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King

4. Toy Story 3

5. Avengers Endgame*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You've mentioned your fondness for Gump before; seems like an unusual choice for you...

- Why do you dig that one?

- Or, if you don't want to answer my dumb question, I'll post some MEW when I get back.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Why not post it now?

-









- Also :skhi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm working with one hand.

In the most wholesome way, I assure you.

Ooh, Candy Floss!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is tired of this thread structure?

If you can't think of a new thread concept, maybe a F&G general open discussion thread like they have in other sections. That removes the "game" aspect but it's basically what this thread is anyway.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I have always felt identified with Forrest, we both suck at making friends

Also, I grew up watching that movie, they used to replay it a lot here, weirdly enough they aired it a lot during Easter

And Tom Hanks is awesome

COBRA

Also misses his joshis

Dissapointed with the results at Takeover

Probably enjoyed the 6 woman tag at Double or Nothing*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I know some people have complained about the structure.

- And perhaps I want something new... or the illusion of it.

- Or maybe I just wanted to type nonsense.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, we ain't the same as flesh-and-blood folks, but you got us, Mordy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Got ninja'd

Deciding if he is gonna create a new thread to talk nonsense

I am out, good night*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Goodnight, Mordy. Dream of Peyton and stay groovy.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- G'Night, Mordy

- Like me, is depressed by The IIconics losing

- Is best buds with Forrest.

Phantom

- Phantom'd

- Is definitely maybe gonna make another thread in the fun and games section?

- Loves miss Floss. :thumbsup


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Well, they're still the champs...

- I think I'm done ragging on everyone's favorites.

- That includes Io, Cobra.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- We all know you secretly love Io 

-









- Sky Pirates :mark









EDIT

BC

- :beckyhi

- Ninja

- Supports Phantom's idea of a new thread :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm off of here for the night.

- Cobra, Trish, ef... goodnight and stay groovy.

-


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Goodnight, my pal. :bye

- Have you ever listened to any of MEW's music? It's good.

- Has got a seriously cool avatar right now.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I know nobody was gonna see it, but avoid Dark Phoenix like the plague.

It's worse than Origins.

Everyone acts worse than January Jones in First Class. -.-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Lol

I wasn't sure if I was going to see it, but now I won't

I used to have a bit of a crush on January Jones back in the day, but her Emma Frost was so bad that my crush ended after that :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

18% on Rotten Tomatoes.

I used to crush on Taylor Kitsch. Then I saw whatever that was in Wolverine Origins, and nope.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

zrc said:


> I know nobody was gonna see it, but avoid Dark Phoenix like the plague.
> 
> It's worse than Origins.
> 
> Everyone acts worse than January Jones in First Class. -.-


They must've known it was going to suck if they were delaying its release to more or less coincide with the GoT finale 

I mean, most of their promotional campaign was basically "hey, Sansa Stark stars in here!". That should've been a red flag.

18% on rotten tomatoes? Hmmm... On a scale of 5, how many Vinces would you rate that movie?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dunno about mcmahons. But it's worth 5 golden shovels and all the razzies.

Turner is actually the best performance in the entire movie. And trust me it's not a compliment. 

Could tell Lawrence and Fassbender just didn't give a shit.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Well, Dark Phoenix is all about Jean Grey, so it would only natural for Sophie to have more screen time and investment than her fellow cast members.

J-Law has always been as bad as Sophie, and this time round she didn't get to have the movie revolve around her, so she is going to half ass it real bad, which in turn means: Piece of turd.

It's been obvious for a while that Fassbender wants nothing more to do with the X Men franchise. I think it is because he must resent how he's been typecasted since he reprised the role of Magneto for Days of Future Past.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

J-Law has half assed every performance she's had in the films :lmao

It's up to 20 odd percent now. Doubt it'll get much higher than 30% in the end. 

Which I believe will be a series low.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*

AEW :mark

SINDEL :mark

Jungle Boy's Undies :mark :mark



*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shit double posted.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yuffie something or other. I don't know what it's a reference to.

Been here a long long time.

Asuka fan.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Hey, what up? :skhi

- Your AEW's resident bitch.

- Is severely disappointed by Dark Phoenix.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Watches Gotham, I guess

- Patiently waiting for Liv Morgan to return


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have watched a fair bit of Gotham myself. Fisheye used to make me throw shoes at the TV.

:beckyhi

a regular of this here thread.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

emerald

- Nice to see ya again.

- How are you?

- You're scarring the night sky, I see.

And yeah, waiting for Liv isn't easy. It's been a month plus.

zrc

- Nice to hear you watched Gotham too. I hated Fish also.

- You're in Jungle Boy's underwear somehow.

- :thumbsup


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Impatiently waiting for Liv to return.

-Flossy title

-Possibly her in the avatar.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fan of the Styles.

Ben here over a year now.

Think the 90 could be his birth year.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Is correct

-It's been a fun ride so far.

-The 90 is my birth year indeed.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Wants AJ Styles to hold both belts

Knows Alexa Bliss should become women's champion again soon

Kiwi
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Afraid of insects.

- Even lovely Mothra.

- Compromise:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Likes bugs
Has Dr Mordrid avatar


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*People on Instagram actually think they know more about Peyton's NXT/WWE career than me :lol

If they only knew lol

Is letting this thread die by not posting too much... or he was just busy*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Why not both?

- Keeper of all Peyton knowledge.

- Is to Peyton what I am to Golden Age Horror.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nah, I don't know much about Peyton's indie stuff, haven't found many videos of her online

You probably know more about Golden Age Horror that I know about Peyton overall

Got to love people who deny facts even when you show them physical evidence that they are wrong*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Username is Mordecay

- Nickname is Mordy

- Posts in hideous green colour


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Facts are meaningless. You can use facts to prove anything that's even remotely true.

- IIconics as the Shobijin/Mothra's fairies.

- What do we think?

ef:

- Ninja.
_
- Yo, my name is Phantom, and I don't freestyle; I can write you a song, but it'll take a little while._

- Word.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :lauren

- Lovely sig :anna

- Probably owns a Wasp costume


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Approves of Heart. :mark

- Doesn't want Charles Montgomery Punk in AEW.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Who doesn't approve of Heart? :shrug

- Is right about me not wanting Chuck in AEW

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mordy. :lauren

- Posted the Human Supreme.

-


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Green back
- Still alive on this thread
- Still a cool dude
- DO YA FUCKING MISS ME????*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Loves Kate

- Here's Kate:









- Here's Kate too:









That's Lilly from Lost

EDIT

Simon

- Is back from his little trip to Hell

- Has a new sig

- May watch Undertaker vs Goldberg


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- "May" is the keyword
- Why couldn't we have Undertaker vs. Goldberg at Wrestlemania instead???
- I love both Taker and Goldberg but don't know if I'd watch their match*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Is back.
Because Undertaker only works for Saudi money these days. :lmao
The match is gonna be a mess.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Made his predictions for Super ShowDown

- Thinks AJ will win the Battle Royal. He is out with injury. You might want to change that.

- Tamina fan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm not changing anything.

I don't give a shit about a battle royal full of too many people, and why I only gave it 1 point. 

Always said Nia Jax would be back at the Royal RUmble, and that's the only prediction I care about.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wasting points on someone who's not even in the match :beckylol

- Disliked Dark Phoenix

- Has a cool avatar


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nobody knows who is in the Blood Money Battle Royal *shrugs* apart from a couple of scrubs who won't win it anyway. 

I hated Dark Phoenix. Some of the action was good and the Dazzler cameo was beautiful. But yeah, garbage. Deserves its rotten tomatoes score. 

Always has Styles and Orton in his avy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

dead thread is dead.

hellooooooooooooooo

is there anybody out there?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Your favorite is here :aryep

I know you missed me :grin2:

Probably will stop posting after seeing that I am the only one around :beckylol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Bodyslam

Ignored me roud

Posted one thing*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Drove Nostalgia away.

Bad boy.

Lazy Pavo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I actually did us a favour by doing that :shrug

I miss CJ GOAT and TFW though :sadbecky

I miss sexy Peyton pics too :darryl*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

wish someone would drive you away.

hideous green.

still mentioning her like a pathetic pavo.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Green rep'd me.

-Is in a possibly better mood.

-The type made for rants.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm always in a good mood.

I did send you green rep, I always send green rep to folks who frequent this place.

KNows Phantom will be on soon.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

SC90

- Got a green rep from me too :anna

- Wants AJ to turn heel

- Would love it if both Becky and Bliss are champs

EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- Put Pavo in his place in one of the above posts :anna

- Has weird dreams about WF sometimes :beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got turtled.

Isn't surprised about the 5 thread regulars who have over 1000 posts.

Knows I found it funny, someone took my Iiconics dig seriously. :lmao
I'm sure @Mordecay; knows that, right?... right?.... RIGHT!?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I did found it funny

He is another IIconics fan though, I guess that is why he took it seriously :shrug

Wants me to dissapear from this thread*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nah you're sweet and innocent Pavo.

:lmao good job you know when I'm fucking around. Everyone in here knows when I am. I often forget other posters exist :lmao

Truth is I don't hate any of the women in WWE right now. There are some shit ones, some good ones and some great ones. But they all have their place.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I honestly don't take most of the Iiconics criticism seriously, because while most of the criticism is right, people usually do it to trigger me.

I actually have had my fair share of arguments with other IIconics fans that are too blind to realize that they aren't very good in the ring and their gimmick can rub people the wrong way, but they think they can do no wrong.

Knows that, as much as the IIconics "suck" according to him, they are not as bad as his GOAT Kelly Kelly :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't even mention Voldersnatch!

I used to do a column for Facebook called, Let's be frank, Barbie Blank. Where I'd come up with real fucking dumb blonde tweets.

It was followed up with Sheik Speik. Where i'd write in the stylings of the Iron "Sheikie Baby" Sheik.

My favourite Voldersnatch moments:

1. When the door hit her on the way out.
2. Victoria kicking the shit out of her, it happened a lot during the ECW days.
3. Nia Jax tossing her out of the first womens rumble like the garbage that she is.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably has noticed that the forum has been fucking up lately

At least for me it is slow af since yesterday

Calls Double K "Voldersnatch" :lmao*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah, the forum has been a bit fuckery. 

Surprised Phantom hasn't appeared yet. 

Indeed I do, I used to call her Skankahontas but Voldersnatch was better.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Will plan on creating a new thread about WF's favorite female some time after Summerslam this year :sundin
- Isn't that much interested in tag team wrestling 
- Betted the most points on Kofi Kingston winning his match tomorrow in that Forum Championship thread :kofi


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

TBH I don't really think about who I give points to that much. Just a bit of fun to kill 5 seconds voting.

The women's rankings on the other hand... I've got tonnes of spreadsheets now keeping track of all the points from the past 4 years. :lmao (FYI except for Wrestlemania, they always take place the Wednesday after a big 4 PPV). 

I'll be interested in tag team wrestling when Jungle Twink and his lizard get the AEW tag belts. Until then, nope.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Talking 'bout points and rankings

Who cares about those?

Likes Mortal kombat (that profile pic)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Anyone who likes stats... there are many.

Yes I like Mortal Kombat.

And you like Asuka.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

I like Mortal Kombat.

Played the shit out of Deception at the time, and plan on buying MK11.

That's an understatement.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

i'll get MK11 again when they release the disc with all the dlc on it. 

The roster doesn't interest me much, cause my faves are in the dlc.

Is getting a push.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Sindel fan
- MK fan
- Now, we can be BFFs*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*This thread is fucking dead

Almost 12 hours without a post

Let's post some Peyton to draw people in









*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- loves peyton
- knows this thread is a bit dead
- might be watching the saudi show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I actually wanted to watch Roland Garros but it has been suspended because of rain :lauren

So might as well watch the Saudi show, I don't have anything to do atm

Yeah, the thread is dead*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

it needs a shot in the arse. with a cattleprod.

lol Saudi show.

lol Hunter thinking they'd sign off on a women's match. They probably saw the name Natalya and went, nope!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks I am not Timon worthy

Just Scar worthy

I imagine Phantom will buy these when he sees them, Kairi Sane coins*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That's the kinda crap he'd buy, yes.

Speaking of crap, at least I got my storm and beast badges for seeing dark phoenix :lmao

Enjoying Super Shitstorm?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am enjoying it so much that I started to listen 2 new Peyton interviews during it :lol

And I started to make my lunch

Orton/HHH was as bad as I expected it to be*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joke's on you... I already own those.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Didn't write 3 things
Owns stuff
Has a french username


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I don't own stuff... I own nonsense.

- Should know that Mister Miracle is my favorite current DC title.

- He should check it out if he hasn't. :anna


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Scott Freeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!

Big Bardaaaa!!!!!

Oberon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DC disappoints me these days
Heroes in Crisis can blow me
Knows DC


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-Well, it ended.

- But that's still new to me!

- Still check it out.

I own a ridiculous amount of garbage.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Posted Doctor Strange in the Random Pictures Thread

- Owns garbage


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't own Iiconics garbage :sadbecky

Probably has tried to buy stuff with Kairi Sane coins :lauren

Not planning to go to RAW despite being in Karloffornia. Can't blame him

EF

Appearing

Ninja

unch*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Ninja.

ninja

ninja.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Lots of garbage.

- I'm about to post more Strange! :woo

- After I tidy up, I'll post pictures of the lair.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Post some Funky Flashman.

That would help.

Funky Flashman is love, Funky Flashman is life.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I think we just became best friends.


- You got it, baby!

-


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Francais 
- Hides inside curtains
- Under the ring, preferably*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Started a new thread.

- Has revealed his mortal face. :O

- One punch is all it takes...


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Simonic says:

Metal.

Music.
Edit:

Le ninja

Le Fantome ninja

C'est une ninja tres bien.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Speaks French
- (Off topic) This Devil has a face
- Loves Asuka
- Would love Justice for her*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm going to start posting monsters with sodas.

- Starting now.

-


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

One punch man.

That bicycle dude.

TIP Wrestling


Edit:

Ninja

Again

And again.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :dance

-









- :dance


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Hugo:

*- Lazy
- Crazy
- Merc*

Phantom:

*- Ninja'd me
- Or should I say, Phanom'd me
- Likes scary characters drinking American beverages*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup.

- That sums up my aesthetic.

-


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Gary Holt

Ventor.

Don Dotty.

Edit:

STOP!

STAHP!

YAMETEEEE!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Cool.

- Like the crisp, refreshing taste of Pepsi.

-


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Pepsi is the elixir of the gods.

World needs more Pepsi.

And Pepsiman.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Pepsi turns every party into...

- ...a MONSTER party!

-


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Coke is the super elixir of Gods

-World needs more Coke.

-Coke>Pepsi.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kairi Koins are currently worth more than Bitcoin and the British Sterling.

Frankenpepsi

:beckyhi

Coke tastes like shit... So does Pepsi for that matter.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

what coke, though?

The one you drink?

...or the one you feel?


edit:

Fucking ninjas everywhere.

Everywhere.

This is like the 80s all over again.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr Pepper is the intellectual drink of the chosen elite
All others are for commoners 
Dr Pepper rules


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The soda doesn't matter.

- If it is being held by a monster, it has value.

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:dance


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't drink soda

Used to like Fanta

If anyone wants to know, that Taker/Goldberg match was just sad, the last 2-3 minutes was some of the worst wrestling I've ever seen*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- That match :heston

- I think the IIconics could put on a better match than that

- Doesn't drink soda


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

But nobody would give a shit if it were the Iiconics. 

Other than a couple of thirsty people.

On the plus side they'd never been seen again afterwards.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- A couple? I think you mean just one.

- AEW's resident bitch

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wrestling happened today?

- I don't think that would've been a great match in any era, but in 2019... :lauren

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Now that's my Storm.

A cover from my favourite x-men series too 

Nah Iiconics have some fans, they crawl from under rocks every now and then. When they are aren't masturbating furiously of course.


Taker needs to fuck off back to Texas, and stay there.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- My work here is done.

- Farewell.

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Why is Jean dressed like Carmen Santiago?
His work here is done?
What do you mean your work? You didn't do anything.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Didn't I?










- it's supposed to be Scarlet Witch... as Carmen Sandiego. 

- Bye for realsies!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I see a red headed female X-Man, I always think of Jean.
Wanda I usually associate with the Avengers more
Is leaving.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm killing time. Here's Mary Marvel:

-









-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posts Mary Marvel
Because reasons
Time killer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Time must die. I have 15 mins.

-









-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mary Marvel...riding Mothra
Its more likely than we think
Hates time


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Won't give current DC a chance

Has changed his sig

Used to have a Supergirl one*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Why don't you play my new game?
- Use your horror themed monsters in them
- Loves to stalk women*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Mordy is a creep :beckylol

- Has conquered many video games

- Loves music


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Laughs at creepy people
Has returned
SOmething something


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has a new sig

- Posted only two things

- Amy Jackson fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't call me a creep

Probably think so though

I probably am, just with the one woman though :lol

EF

Calls me a creep

Knows that Taker/Goldberg was trash

Likes Corbin :lauren*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Admits to being a creep

- Finds it funny that I like Corbin yet he likes the IIconics :beckywhat

- Taker vs Goldberg = :trash


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Actually watched the Saudi Arabia show...

:lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- 




-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hana and Heart, the perfect combo :mark

Digs dat Gojira


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Of course, I dig Gojira. I was Born in Winter.

- 




-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Born in winter
Puns


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tits
Ass
And good ones


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Yeah, I got nothing

That's why I posted that

Should I post more?*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sure
More Scarlett
MORE!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*OK


























I always have to post one though, if I don't it isn't me :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You got it, virus.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Mary Marvel

Scarlett Witch

Some new sig*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The Wasp Woman.

- Not the Wasp.

- Here's a hot chick:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*An even hotter woman










May watch the X-men movie this weekend*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Enough already :lauren

- :goaway

- :thelist


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mine was a pun!

- Yours is just... completely in character.

- Probably not. How 'bout you?

ef:

- Ninja.

- Has had it with that Peyton jive.

- About to go Shining on Mordy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Fine, a hot woman










And an even hotter woman just to trigger EF :grin2:








*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posted Starfire
Clearly a man of taste
Triggers EF


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Stop liking his creepy posts, virus!

- You're part of the problem!

- Also, Raven > Starfire.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You're not the boss of me
I'll like any post I wish
and your wrong


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nope.

- Raven is superior. Scientific fact.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Fire chick>Emo chick

That's just facts :fact

I didn't liked the casting choice of Starfire on Titans though*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Talked about something other than Skippy :wow

- Had a laugh at Goldberg vs Taker

- House fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I liked to mix it up a little bit from time to time

Taker landed in his fucking head, that was scary

Riddle's video making fun of Goldberg was the best part, he doesn't give a shit*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Seriously...

- ...Raven is GOAT.

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

She's no Zatanna
Then again few are


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Okay. 

- You got me.

- Zatanna is the winner.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

You had it right the first time.

Raven > All


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- By the Shades of the Seraphim!

- She's no match for the Sorcerer Supreme!

-


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Has a fancy username :lol
- Posted at 5:30pm my time, it's now 9pm where I am
- Has a scary sig lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Already bought Moxley AEW and NJPW t-shirts

Loves his new look

Hated to see Shane beating Roman
*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

lol Shane.

lol wrestling shirts.

lol Pavo.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wishes he was actually was in Jungle Boy's underwear

Is right about wrestling t-shirts, most of them are ugly

I only would buy 3 if I have the money*


























:grin2:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Just like you wish you were in the heads of everyone in this thread.

Those shirts are also ugly. 

most merch just looks cheap as fuck these days,


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I just want to support my girl, I know the t-shirt is ugly :shrug. Kinda like you with the X-men movie

I was actually saving money and I can afford one of those ugly t-shirts, and it is just so happen that it is buy one get one for a dollar deal.

Then I saw that the actual shipping is twice the cost of the t-shirt and now I am sad since I can't afford that :sadbecky*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bloody hell, the shipping was $3.50? :lmao

To be honest the shirts are probably made by little African babies for 25 cents, and then they sell them on for far more than they're worth.

Wanted to buy an Iiconic t-shirt for a dollar.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Actually the first t-shirt is like 30 dollars and the second one is a dollar

The shipping is like 60 :fuck

I don't know how Mox Girl can afford that many, the shipping to New Zeland must be even more expensive :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You'll get that tacky, tacky shirt one day.

- I believe in you. :anna

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Spamming Mothra.

No surprise really, it'll be something else tomorrow.

Thinks Magik would appear in a continuation of X-Men TAS :lmao good luck with that.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Double posted.

Sindel.

Lives in Jungle Boy's undies.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Double post.

- Incorrect. I WANT her to, but we both know that isn't happening... :sadbecky

- I'm thinking Famous Siamese Twins for my next spam.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah she'd show up in one episode as an infant, featuring Colossus. :lmao

They can leave TAS the fuck alone. It's perfect the way it is, with the perfect ending (even if the animation was shit in the last episodes).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- True. Very true. So painfully, dreadfully true.

- Yeah, I agree.

- Clea's only animated appearance was as a background character on TAS... :lauren

Leave the eXceptional X-Men 'toon alone; give me a Doctor Strange cartoon! He deserves one!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- New sig and avatar

- Wants justice for Clea


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:beckyhi

I would write three things.

But I don't have any.

BAM!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I want Clea. Period.

- Doctor Strange 2 better be the start of the Cleaissance! 

- Last few years have been pretty swell to us Strange fans.

zrc:

- Ninja.

- BAM indeed.

- Storm is pretty boss.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Avatar is groovy

- Sig is funny

- Strange fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Till the day I die!

- Y'all can keep your "Dark Knight"; make mine mystic!

- Sportsmaster.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Always uses Kate Micucci's GIFs when talking about sports

- Should watch sports :anna

- Sports are groovy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dear Disney,

Don't fuck up my X-Men.

I won't take back all the shit I've given your studio but i'll go watch XMen a hundred times. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Do it for zrc, Disney.

- He has a badass cat.

- Also, don't screw up Clea.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Also has a cat?

- Has a dog if I remember correctly

- Does the dog wear a mask too?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I have a dog and a cat.

- The cat is a bug-eyed weirdo; the dog is an overexuberant beast. 

- I love them both.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Cats :goaway

- Dogs :anna

- I have neither


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- All animals are precious!

- Especially Mothra.

- "This is what you shall do; Love the earth and sun and the animals..."


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Cats are creepy though. One can never feel truly safe around a cat. :fact

- Mothra, on the other hand, would make a cool pet

- :asuka :miz aige :kairi


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Cats make less stressful pets than dogs Tbf.

-Knows French Phantom lost his mind when he chose Omega over HBK.

-Wouldn't mind Flair sitting out the next ppv.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I think everything is out to get me.

-









- Love to ef, zrc, Mordy, Styles, and the rest. Peace out.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Fuck cats, they shit on my garden and they are not even mine

I used to be afraid of dogs, now I like hem, but they seem to be afraid of me :lol

I used to have a pet duck, my parents tricked me into eating him and they told me years later :sadbecky*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- How on earth did you get tricked into eating your pet duck?! :beckywhat

- No wonder people call you Pavo

- :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I was 4-5 years old, I had 2 baby ducks that my brother and I took care of, we named them Philly and Lilly, like the Rugrats characters, we loved Rugrats back then.

The ducks grew up and, a couple of months later, we returned from school and they told us that they flew away. That same day we ate some chicken that tasted weird, it really didn't taste like chicken and its meat was darker.

Like 10-12 years later the conversation about the ducks came out and that's when they told us that the weird chicken meat were actually our ducks :sadbecky*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Allowed Philly and Lilly to die :bunk

- And ate them later :thelist

- Pavo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows we heard Pavo's dead duck story before.

Speaking of animals I haven't seen the owl outside for a few nights now. Hope he comes back, I named him Tarquin and everything. He usually comes back anyway. 

Probably liked Orton going over Hunter. Even if the match was the drizzling shits.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Every Orton and HHH matches are shit, so no surprises there

I know I posted the duck story before, I had nothing to post :shrug

Something, something unch*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I haven't used the koala for ages.

Knows that when the Iiconics actually defend their belts, they'll lose them. 
Wonder if you think Sasha will be back.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*All signs point out out that she will

Although she seems happy spending her downside guarantee travelling

And the booking of the women at the moment probably isn't helping to convince her to return*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Was tricked into eating his pet duck
The hell
That sucks


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows Pavo was tricked into eating his ducks.

:beckyhi virus.

Doesn't like the animation style of current Marvel cartoons (me neither)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I liked the animation for Earth Mightiest Heroes :shrug

The Ultimate style they had after that is not my cup of tea

Marvel really needs to improove their animation side*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't watch cartoons anymore. Only old ones. 

Like current TV it doesn't interest me much at all. 

Marvel needs to do a lot of things, but they won't. Because they can put out anything and make bank under Disney.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

EMH was cool
The current Spider-Man cartoon has some of the worse animation around. It looks like something from the 70s in quality.
Marvel has never been great with animation compared to DC


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Enables my pervy behaviour

More so when I post Scarlett*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm going to a play tonight.

- A play without monsters. :lauren

- Mordy, I'll give you a green rep later if you post something that makes you happy. Deal?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not a fan of plays without monsters

Probably is going with Miss Phantom

Something that makes me happy?*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's what I expected.

- Good work, lad.

- Wanna pick your rep or do you want it to be a surprise?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I'll take whatever

I actually wasn't going to post that, but I didn't find a gif of Federer winning Roland Garros

That shit made me cry too*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Y'know, whenever you find yourself struggling to come up with a post here, just post whatever is on your mind. I'll read it.

- If you want to educate me on Federer, I'd be happy to learn.

- This is our thread, boy; post WHATEVER you want.


I'll post Wasp later. Bye, Green One. :bye


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ghoulish one gone.

Green one still around?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Le Phantom will be back.

-Mr Green is amusing himself over Carmella/Liv getting dirty on a stripper pole.

-Take that any way you want to.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*That was a cool gif

Would have been better with less clothes :book

I don't know what Carmella was thinking by posting that :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Might as well practice for their career after wwe.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Nah, Carmella has a WWE job warranted for life.

Liv though.

Depends on if she flops once they give her the mandatory cute blonde push.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Has she returned to her blonde hair?

It was pink last time I saw her.

And nobody has a job for life with WWE. Only woman that does is Steph.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't even know if Steph has a job for life if they eventually decide to sell the company

Yes, Liv still has the pink hair

Today has been such a boring day*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lol at anybody who thinks wwe will ever be for sale.

Their egos won't allow it. 

Shane/Marissa and Stephen/Hunter already have their next generation who will take over.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- An underwear?
- Loves hanging out with Jungle Boy
- Loves Sindel*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Knows Showdown lacked quality.

-Doesn't watch wrestling anymore.

-Listens to music instead.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

What's showdown?

Alexa looks strange in your avy. 

Less make up?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Super Showdown

-Thinks Alexa looks weird in my avy.

-She has less makeup indeed.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I always find it funny how the women look so different when theyre not under 50lbs of make up. 

Styles has less make up on too xD

Super showdown :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Peyton with no make up


















She is so pretty :zayn3

Probably agrees with me that I am the worst poster*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not interested.

Bye.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Has had enough of Skippy

- Does the famous rankings threads


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sports.

- Sports... good.

- Micucci... good!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't find sports groovy :beckywhat

- In sports, you find real superheroes :fact

- Should know I'm planning to watch Godzilla sometime this week


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I don't hate sports.

- My grandfather was a rather successful (American) football coach; I always enjoyed his games.

- Have fun. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Repeated one of the points. Will probably edit.

- Called it (American) football roud

- Thoughts on Godzilla (1998)?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Already edited by the time you posted, but thanks for acknowledging that and not the family history I shared with you. :lauren

- It's not very good.

- Somehow, it seems right that the only Godzilla film in which the military successfully neutralizes the titular titan is the first American film. :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I acknowledged it :anna
Coaching must be really enjoyable.

- Yeah, it wasn't a great film overall but the scene with the room full of Godzilla eggs was pretty cool

- Should know I don't have anything against (American) football. It's a pretty groovy sport and I like watching it sometimes. I just don't agree with its name. :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You acknowledged the distinction I made, not the coach thing.

- It's too late now; I'm mad at you. :bunk

- That part was just Jurassic Park.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I acknowledged it in my mind. Thanks for sharing. I didn't post about it initially, that's all. :sadbecky

- Jurassic Park :banderas

- Lion vs T-Rex coming up :mark :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm just being a jerk.

- Jurassic Park is pretty groovy.

- That's cool and all... but you're about to see Mothra, Rodan, and King Ghidorah! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*His grandparent used to coach a football team

I didn't know football existed back then :grin2:

Doesn't hate sports*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Whippersnapper.

- Loves a non-magical doctor with a questionable American accent.

- Here's Mary Marvel:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know the first Batman film ef saw was Batman Forever

- It seemed pretty groovy to little ef but looking back at it now, it wasn't anything great

- I liked Val Kilmer as Batman though


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Riddle me this, riddle me that. WHo's afraid of the big bad bat?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Uma was hot <3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Gotta love Uma.

- I dig her in that movie and I'm not sorry.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Don't be sorry

- I loved her in that movie too. She was the only cool part of that entire movie.

- Is a fan of The Macho Man


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That's what I told Lady Freeze when I pulled her plug!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm not sorry... so, cool.

- Arnold is the heart and soul of that movie.

- OOOHHH YYYEEEEAAAHHH!!! DIG IT!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I like Arnold but that movie was an embarrassment 

- Little Phantom probably thought it was bullshit that Warrior would kick out of so many Elbow Drops from Macho Man

- :asuka :miz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Big Phantom thinks that!

- Expect the unexpected in the Kingdom of Madness!

- OHHHHHH YEEEEAAAAHHHH!!!!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fair does to anyone who got to bone Liz. She was a peach.

So I got my two X-Men badges. That's the only highlight I have for the movie other than the end credits.

Expect New Mutants to be shelved for good after this embarrassment.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Liz. <3

- That's good.

- ooohhh yeeeeaaaahhh... :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Awake for some reason

Hated the last X-men movie

Thinks New Mutants will never be released

PHANTOM

Ninja'd me :lauren

Thinks he is the Macho Man

Apparenly had a crush on Miss Elizabeth*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Why would they even bother with re-shoots now? :lmao

Answer on a stamp.

Got ninja'd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- After New Mutants and Swamp Thing, I'm pretty sure Doc Strange 2 is about to get cancelled.

- I wish I could give you all Slim Jims.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*We don't have Slim Jims here, so I don't know what that is

Liked Uma's Poison Ivy

Best Poison Ivy








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- SNAP INTO A SLIM JIM!!!

-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Needs some excitement?
Snap into a Slim Jim
Oh Yeah!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Dig it!

- Digs the GOAT DC characters. :dance

-









Merry Christmas.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*We are a little over 6 months away from Christmas

Sad about Swamp Thing's fate

Peyton has been sick all week and now no IIconics at neither house show tonight, hopefully she is fine :darryl*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- She's probably sick of your obsession

- And that green text

- Likes Olivia Wilde


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Wasn't in the wrestler vs. wrestler thread earlier when Kana became the champion of all of space and time.

:banderas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- The Man in The Queen's outfit :nice

- Reminded me of the good old days 









- New avatar :nice


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Still fans of each other
- Not too fond of me destroying Sami Zayn
- Just to let him know... am not playing WWE 2K19 as much as before*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Yes, the good old days










:banderas

SIMON

Ninja

Last regular to go to a WWE event

Hated all the vanilla midgets there*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Swamp Thing...

- ...or Mary Marvel?

- YOU DECIDE!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Whatever you think it is the most IIconic

With 2 "I"

I am going to sleep, I am always busy on Mondays.:bye*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









- Goodnight, IIconic One.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- あなたが元気であることを願います

- :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Posting a lot of Swamp Thing pictures.

Probably shed a tear when WB cancelled Swamp Thing on DC Universe after one episode. 

Also currently obsessed with Mary Marvel.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Haven't seen him around as much as usual.

Been on here for half my life.

Probably not liking the Kabuki warrior shit and wants Asuka solo again. Not that she'll get any more screen time of course.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- likes to drink at movies
- enjoyed the movie last week (i think)
- has a lot of points


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good old Kenny.

I did not enjoy the movie last week.

The HH Holmes themed horror movie I watched on horror channel Saturday night, which had a budget of probably tree fiddy. Was far better.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

likes horror movies
may not watch as much wrestling anymore


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I still marathon the old stuff, and watched AEW in full. Haven't watched the highlights of wwe in a while. 9 hours of E every week is just too much. 

Do you watch much? 

Yay Chef's parents. They should put them in the next video game. Have a mission in Scotland.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Lives in AEW
- Loves underwears
- Hates Kitana*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nah just Jungle Boys. 

Kitana should be eradicated from Edinia :lmao

MK11 was a pass for me until I saw the dlc <3


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Doesn't like Princess Kitana.

-Wasn't initially impressed with MK11, Hell I'm still not.

-MK Klassics were the best.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It'll be fine once I get Sheeva, Ash, Sindel and Nightwolf. I'll pick it up again when they're all on disc.

I never learned fatalities on the old games. 

From New Zealand. My favourite kids show was made there xD


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

user name begins with z

user name ends with c

user name has an r in it


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

How inventive. 

Joined nearly 8 years ago. 

whore'd out on rep.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

is a video game geek

likes grey haired women according to his avatar

is thus most likely a GTA-playin' granny fucker


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

wrong on both counts.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

zrc said:


> wrong on both counts.


has temporarily forgotten how the name three things game works

was perhaps preoccupied with denying that he fucks grannies

is possibly SHOOK from being exposed as a granny fucker?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Don't know who he/she is

First time I see him posting here

:hi*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Some fellas compete for sport, others do it for bucks.

The only thing I want, 


is a title that looks good...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Anti-Kairi.

- Anti-Strange.

- What are you even doing?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Sent me a aige rep

- Loves The Wasp

- Surely owns a Wasp costume


----------



## Viper87 (Jun 11, 2019)

Love women's wrestling

Has a cool username

Likes to play games with other members


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Joined this month

- Welcome :becky2

- Already has two red stars. Must have pissed somebody off :wow


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcoming Viper.

Friendly to snakes.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Is one of my favourite posters on WF

- BIG fan of Hikaru Shida


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> - :beckyhi
> 
> - Is one of my favourite posters on WF
> 
> - BIG fan of Hikaru Shida


:beckyhi

Fan of AJ Orton and Randy Styles. 

Is one of my faves. BroForce unite!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:beckyhi

Is one of my favorite posters. :mark

Digs slashers.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Using :beckyhi

I prefer :hi

Or :sashahi #DamnTheManScrewTheWoo*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Doesn't like :beckyhi.

- How about...

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Precious Kairi is a gift to the world, we don't deserve her and she must be protected at all costs

She has the voice of an angel roud


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138315173033201664*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

*Snarls* I have a proposal:

Why don't you take Kairi and keep her at your home?

That way we all win: you have her all to yourself and I get rid of that crowd pandering lowest common denominator.



Le Fantôme de l'Opéra said:


> - Anti-Kairi.
> 
> - *Anti-Strange*.
> 
> - What are you even doing?



Never said I was anti-Strange.

That's something you just assumed one day.

I only said I prefer Constantine.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Anti-Strange.

- I stand by that!

- I'm busy. Somebody, post Kairi!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Good work!
- LUM!!!!!!! :mark

- :bye

Post Kairi and/or Lum!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I will post neither.

Chastain was fucking terrible in Dark ZZZZZZ Phoenix.


Should know last nights horror channel film had Darla from buffy in it about relatives of hh holmes. I enjoyed it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Don't think I've seen that one.

- My buddy wants me to see Dark Phoenix with him.

- Jiggety-jig.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New sig is :nice

- Contemplating on watching Dark Phoenix

- Has good taste in music :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks I have good taste in music; clearly a Tiny Tim fan. :mark

-




- Think we are seeing it tonight.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Probably doesn't know this Tiny Tim

- 




-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I know him...

- ...because I found him whilst looking for the real Tiny Tim.

-


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Horror God

LIGER Fan :mark

Might be excited for the return of the Super J Cup*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Called Phantom a god :lauren

- :becky2 :y2j :zayn :asuka


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I call it as I see it

God.

We are all Gods if we want to be*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*DAILY REMINDER:* Kanako Urai defeated One Above All in a squash and is now the ruler of space and time.

BOW TO THE ONE TRUE GOD


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Kanako Urai, Kaori Housako and Saraya-Jade Bevis aren't getting featured on SmackDown and that makes me sad :sadbecky

- Uses the phrase "ruler of space and time" a lot 

- T.C.S. I wonder what that means :hmm


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

WWE's booking has been quite the dumpster fire, even more than usual.

T.C.S is Hana's faction, Tokyo Cyber Squad.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Knows that WWE booking is at its worst these days

There are only 2 things they are doing right: They are booking Kofi like a champ should be booked... and the IIconics are on tv almost every week :grin2:

Misses Kairi and Asuka on tv*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> - :beckyhi
> 
> - Called Phantom a god :lauren
> 
> - :becky2 :y2j :zayn :asuka


You used to call me a "timeless entity." :hmm

You're getting ignored, Mordy.

I'm out.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Won't ignore the Pavo.

Gone out.

That horror channel movie I mentioned yesterday was called Havenhurst in the US. Dunno what name it was called here, but it wasn't that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Will ignore the Pavo

Still watching horror movies

Still shitting on the last X-men movie*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Apparently I'll ignore him.

Why wouldn't I watch horror movies? They aren't trying to be a super serial comic book movie, that just comes across as pure cheese. and not a good cheese like some, one that's been rotting for 2 decades.

Knows the Iiconics will lose the belts the second they defend them.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I remember when superhero stories were esoterica; a part of me is enjoying their current popularity, another misses their former obscurity. If you met a Doctor Strange fan, you immediately became family... now the good doctor is on Ziploc bags and Coke bottles. Everyone knows these characters now.

- Swamp Thing: where horror and superhero fans meet. I have to write about Swamp Thing, which is pretty boss.


- As much as I love superheroes, my heart will always belong to the spooky stuff.

My favorite superhero is a weird Vincent Price impersonator who deals with monsters and turns into a ghost... so there's that.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

...

...

...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thank you.

- For. 

- That.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm feeling mega fucking old today, as it's nearly 20 years since they started filming Lord of the Rings.

Leave me be with my PSX and copy of Smackdown know YOUR role. :lmao

Said thanks for that.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's how I feel every single day.

- You get used to it.

- The emphasis on "YOUR" compelled me to check my previous post for any you're/your errors. :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That wasn't my intention. :lmao

It's like the shows I watch, there are kids leaving school this year that weren't even born when they ended. :lmao

Knows I'll get used to feeling like an old fuck.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You're only as old as you feel.

- Dark Phoenix was... not good.

- It's no The Car.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I almost burn down my house :lol

A put where I was frying potatoes caught fire and I couldn't turn off the fire, good thing that it didn't had much oil so I was able to turn it off with water

My internet is also crap, so let's just say it has not been my day*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Pyromaniac

-Saved by divine intervention.

-Having a bad day.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I actually hate fire, not that I am scared of, I just don't like it

Which is weird given that I spent almost a month cooking in a bonfire that I had to ignite every day, given that I didn't had money to pay the gas bill :lol

Looking back, not sure how we survived that month, I had to cook with like 6 dollars a week for 3 people*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Le Fantôme de l'Opéra said:


> You used to call me a "timeless entity." :hmm


Those were good times :becky2

Mordy

- Is the poster above me

- I'm supposed to name 3 things about him

- Hates fire but is not afraid of it. Should know I don't necessarily hate it but I'm afraid of it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- But I am a timeless entity.

- I think of myself as a trickster goddess.

- Mordy, I'm sorry you had a bad day.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not really any different than most of my days tbh, so don't worry

But thanks for the concern, it is appreciated :anna

I've finally realize something that either will make me a better person or will make me more miserable, I am curious to see how it turns out. Knowing me, it probably will make me more miserable :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- And what is that, dear one?

- ef, my ears are free tonight; if you send me song recs, I'll give 'em a listen.

- I just did some official Universal Monster stuff. :woo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Song recs incoming :mark

- 




- 




More songs incoming via rep :mark :trips9


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Great, they actually to break the tracks near my house, making a lot of noise, at 11:30pm

Just the cherry on top of this amazing day :anna

I am gonna try to sleep, good night creatures of the night*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Cover your ears or plug in your headphones and listen to some music

- Good night

- Even in his sleep, won't shut up about Peyton Royce


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I think I have only dreamt about Peyton once or twice, I usually don't dream a lot.

The other day, weirdly enough, I actually dreamt about Emma Stone, it was a pretty cool dream tbh, nothing pervy about it.

I could cover my ears, but the floor is actually shaking because of the machines they are using to break the streets, so it wouldn't make much of a difference*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Trying to sleep right now so won't see this for awhile unless it's too loud and he gives up on it
- Ironically has more of Billie on show in his sig than Peyton
- We joined WF in the same year


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Now, a big AEW fan
- She would probably go to Japan more often to see him compete in NJPW
- By the way, Japan is awesome to visit regardless of wrestling.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has been to Japan

- Has learned Japanese

- Probably into Japanese music too


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- And Japanese METAL!!!!!!
- I recommend you some Japanese Metal because that is fucking fantastic
- Lovebites :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: *


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Saitama avi

I always get One Punch Man videos as reccomended in Youtube

Despite the fact that I haven't seen the anime*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Had to budget on food.

-Hates fire.

-One Punch Man beckons him.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Works the night shift. 


Not a fan of that deathvalleydriver poster.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Should know night shift is easier than day shift.

-Deathvalleydriver bitches way too much and can't be taken seriously.

-Posted a sick gif of a Styles Clash, I wish he did more of those through different variations.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

From New Zealand.

Brain Dead.

Black Sheep.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Asuka Mark.

-Gasp! Brain dead?

-A Spaniard.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Only a mark? I'm more than that, I'm a super stanmark.

Yeah, you are supposed to be from New Zealand, so I named two movies from over there.

LOTR was too obvious.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Cool.

-Well it never crossed my mind.

-LOTR was a good trilogy.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Yeah, a good trilogy

I loved the hell out of them at the time, nowadays only Fellowship of the Ring is still part of my top 10 fave movies.

Meet the Feebles.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Return of the King is in my top 5 favorite movies of all time

First time I've seen people clappng at the movie theater

My internet provider is making Instagram shit, apparently people are sayng that they are doing something called "traffic shaping" to make it slower, if this continues I will have to call, it is quite annoying*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Misspelled 'clapping'

- Misspelled 'saying'

- Probably something wrong with 'i' on his keyboard


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Did you mean slapping? 
- Spelling Nazi
- Better be careful with my spelling or he's going to torment me. *


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Oo carez.

Lyks da metle.

And jepanase metle.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't understand

Trolling Emerald

Usually doesn't care*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I kinda stuck up for you.

Kind of.

Duznt undastind


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Has their head up someone's trunks.

Kind of.

Maybe not.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Likes trunks
- And Elephants
- And Judas Priest*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New avatar

- Is on Team Cardcaptor

- Feels the need to say Music > Wrestling. I don't think anyone would disagree.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah, music wins.

- Has seen the new Mothra movie?

- Has been posting in the GOAT's thread. :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Dominates the 'Which wrestler is better?' thread :asuka :kairi

- Thinks The Car (1977) is a masterpiece

- Thinks Mayu is the Kate Micucci of wrestling


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Damn Skippy.

- 




- They're both weird-looking goobers and I love them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Did someone say Skippy?










:bye*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Mayu doesn't really look so weird 

- Knows there was no driver in the car

- Has a The Car sig

EDIT

Mordy

- Not that Skippy

- :goaway

- Is excited and ready to follow Shawn Spears's journey in AEW


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Here's Mayu with a cat:

-









- The Car or Skippy?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Knows not to pick Mayu.

-Is a bright poster.

-Has no cons.

Edit.

-Damn it.

-Damn it again.

-Damn it all.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- The Car

- Skippy :buried

- Has a cat. Cats are weird and violent.

EDIT

SC90

- :beckyhi

- Got ninja'd

- Huge Bliss fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom'd me.

- I will always pick Mayu.

- She's a precious human.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got Phantom'd

- Will always pick Mayu...until she's up against Asuka

- Likes clowns


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Skippy>the rest of the humanity

Spears in AEW will be like Lynch or Corbin in WWE for me: Instant channel changing material :lol

I only will be watching AEW for Omega and Moxley*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Here's Mayu with her child:

-









- Should I get back to work?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Didn't edit his post for me :sadbecky

- Posted Poti Iwatani

- Doesn't feel like getting back to work


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No, I didn't edit for Mordy.

- That was your post.

- I really don't. Post something cool.


Please.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Peace.

-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*This thread is seeing less action than the Kabuki Warriors

I went to see Aladdin tonight, maybe because my expectations were low, but I enjoyed it more than I thought I would.:bjpenn

I ate dinner before going, so I didn't had to buy overpriced popcorn :jericho2

*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Even if you hadn't eaten dinner before going, you still could choose to not buy overpriced popcorn :jericho2

- Loves posting in hideous green

- Likes Olivia Wilde


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- He was shown the world
- Would probably watch it tomorrow
- Aladdin fan*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We were in other threads.

- My stupid theater for snobs has sushi and vegan options. 

- Think I'm attending a comedy show tomorrow.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I scared everyone away! :mark

- I am now rightful queen of this thread.

- Long may I reign. Here's Wasp:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Killed the thread

3 posts in a row

Not even trying in that last one*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I made it.

- I can break it.

- That last one is me right now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I think I'm leaving the thread. Peace.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not sure if you are leaving for now or for real

Thread is dead, so might as well

Pretty much all the regulars are gone*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah because they're bored of you.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We have been posting daily and consistently for well over a year; I would say we had a good run.

- Y'all know I love you, but I've been going through the motions these last few months. I've never contributed to any forum prior to Wrestling Forum, and this thread is the reason why I am a regular. Y'all took my mind off of the real world for a bit; I appreciate it.

- If y'all ever want a reunion, feel free to mention me. I'll still check this site, and maybe I'll make a few posts now and then.

Mordy, ef, zrc, Cobra, Tyrion, Mox Girl, Evil, virus, Anna, CJ, NO, Styles... it's been swell. Love you all... sincerely.

Stay groovy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

He'll back in here by morning.

They always come back.

You know it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- is an active contributor to this thread
- is likely still online
- may like my appearance in here :usangle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Fellow Red

- Has a glorious sig

- Also a fellow :miz fan


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

It's always them or Phantom I find above me whenever I visit this place.

Possibly British.

Miz fan?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Not too high on Kairi.

-In a back and forth with the Asuka fan thread.

-Has good points.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Is aware of me being kind of like the black sheep of the Asuka fanbase.

Shit, that's reminded me of the Black Sheep movie again.

And what would those good points be?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Well for starters it's an Asuka dedicated thread.

-Things shouldn't get hot involving flame wars if you know what I mean, Once again it's an Asuka dedicated thread meant for discussing her and not comparisons.

-One good point that stood out to me was Asuka should want to succeed as we all know complacency will kill her career, Taking it lying down is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wants to see face Bliss vs heel Flair

- Probably liked their match at Survivor Series 2017. I thought it was good. :anna

- Is a HOF inductee


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-I think Charlotte should be the designated Heel if she were to feud with Bliss, Charlotte has Heel written all over her and as a Face she's nerfed perhaps she dislikes playing that role idk.

-I enjoyed the match also even if Alexa didn't win.

-Is an inductee also none of us even have a bad rep here as far as I can see though I do bite back at some lousy posters on here, There are a few here who can keep their cool even through the worst shit and your one of them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Enjoyed the Bliss/Charlotte match

Probably the only person to do so

It was a long 12-15 minutes and Charlotte actually having problems to put down Bliss was hilarious.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Well, champion vs champion shouldn't be a short match. Both are supposed to look strong.

- Is sad that his favourites are not going to be part of WWE's Peru tour

- Probably won't go now


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

He couldn't afford to go anyway. 

Knows Pavo has driven Peru-Australia relations back a couple of centuries.

:beckyhi


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You forgot that I have posted that I was saving money to buy an Iiconics t-shirt, I could easily use that money to buy a ticket to the show. It wouldn't be front row or anything, but I can afford to go the show :shrug

But this is the latest SD house show card, which probably be very similar to the what we will get on August, maybe with Andrade instead of Nakamura and Charlotte instead of Alexa:*



> Nakamura/Balor
> Kabuki Warriors vs Mandy/Sonya
> Ali/Jinder
> Ember/Liv
> ...


*I ain't paying for that shit.*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Won't pay for a house show event.

Smart pal.

Green font. Why?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows that green font looks hideous

- Probably agrees house shows are pointless

- Judas Priest fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I would pay if the Iiconics were on the show :shrug

Also I've heard that house shows are more fun that tv tapings or PPVs

But that card doesn't sound like fun*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

I'd never pay to watch a live show regardless of the card anyway.

Who wants to watch irrelevant matches from a distance with lots of kids around?

Nah, not my jam.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Tbf matches in tv tapings are almost as irrelevant as house show matches these days :ciampa

You lose a match clean, then you get added to a title match the week after and win the title

And well, there is more chances to interact with the wrestlers during house shows*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

I don't like interacting with wrestlers.

Likes LOTR:RotK

In their top 10 films of all time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Actually it is in my Top 5.

Forrest Gump, Shawshank Redemption, Toy Story 3, Return of the King and Avengers Endgame

Still waiting for Asuka to appear again on tv*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Saving up for a T shirt.

-Likes LOTR.

-Mr Green.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Arc closures seem to be your swing by the looks of your top.

Forrest Gump? You have to be the first person I know of who has it listed among their 5 favourites.

It kinda makes your top 5 feel more authentic.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

R..I.P 3 things thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Lol

It took Phantom to leave for this thread to die

It was fun while it lasted, now I am gonna spam other threads with Peyton nonsense :aryep*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

He'll be back. His goodbye speech was a load of shit.

Spam all you want, never stopped you before. Regardless of what thread you're in. You're the type to rock up in the ricocock thread and mention Royce for no reason. 

I'm blaming you for its death in the first place.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*While I may have had some of the fault for the thread dying probably the biggest reason why it is not as active as it used to is because of WWE sucks these days.

A lot of regulars, not only of this section but of the forum in general, have stopped watching WWE and they have stopped posting.

And there are not enough new members because the main draw of this forum is talking about WWE and no one is talking about WWE besides the hardcore of the hardcore fans. *


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Admits his part in the death of this thread

- Hi, zrc :beckyhi

- Where's Phantom?!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey emerald.

Phantom said bye bye to the site a few days ago. He'll be back though. They all come back.

Knows this thread dying has fuck all to do with the state of wwe.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Wow didn't notice he was gone?

-That's shocking.

-Yeah he'll be back.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*









This broke me :sodone

I don't care if the thread die again*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Thirsty for Peyton.

-Is broken over a gif.

-Green and mean.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Last Message of Princess Phantom Tittysparkle said:


> - We have been posting daily and consistently for well over a year; I would say we had a good run.
> 
> - Y'all know I love you, but I've been going through the motions these last few months. I've never contributed to any forum prior to Wrestling Forum, and this thread is the reason why I am a regular. Y'all took my mind off of the real world for a bit; I appreciate it.
> 
> ...


That screams he'll be back. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*He actually changed his username? Lol

Yeah, he will be back, not sure when though

In the mean time










So perfect :zayn3*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know I didn't see Phantom's message until now :sadbecky

- Blames the WWE product for this thread's inactivity :heston

- Is happy his favourites had one successful title defense


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows Phantom didn't change his name. 

Knows this thread won't die completely. 

Even if it is dead.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*As long as he is around the thread won't die

Wonder what he thinks about the Ricochet leaked video

Or if he even has seen it :hmmm*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Of course I've seen it.

Didn't interest me in the slightest, his dick was leaked online last year already. Round about the same time as Matt Riddle's schlong was reposted and Dash Wilder's. 

I don't care if anybody judges me for looking. They do the exact same if it's one of the women.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't judge you, I simply didn't know if you saw it :shrug

I haven't, not interested in seeing a guy masturbating and fingering himself

People are dissapointed that there is a Ricochet sex tape but there is no Kacy or Tessa in it :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

He was solo in the leaks last year too. Probably just passes them around to all the chicas. I know a fair few women who like seeing guys playing with their cornholes (actual women).

The ones that make me laugh are "im totally straight, but im here in a thread about ricochet blasting his coinpurse" 

You'd be all over Peyton flicking the bean in a video. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I wouldn't

Dude, a 3 second gif and bikini pics break me, if there is a Peyton leaked video I would have a massive heart attack after watching it once :lol.

Honestly I don't know if I really want a video of her getting leaked, this would the one case where I actually care about how the person in the video feels*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Heart attack from a Peyton Gif?

-I can't imagine how much goes through your mind when you think about her.

-Don't let me know please!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*No, I would get a heart attack if there ever is a Peyton leaked video, not for a gif.

But I don't really want one.

Winter is so cold here this year

*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Winter is always cold.

-Doesn't want a Peyton porn video.

-I'm sure you don't.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Winter has never been this cold here where I live :shrug

Or maybe I am getting old and I feel like it is colder than usual.

Would love an Alexa porn video*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I getcha I never saw Victoria's for the same reason.

Part of me disagrees with viewing leaks, but another part of me thinks well they're stupid enough to do them so fuck em.

Winter is cold there apparently. If it's that cold you wont have to murder the rats with a metal pole. They'll just freeze to death.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Talkin' 'bout porn...and winter (for some reason that escapes me, since it's mid June)

Porn, alongside ratings, seems to be the usual subject of discussion on this site, I'm starting to realize.

That Sindel on their profile pic looks weird. Must be her neck.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-I wouldn't want to see any of my favorite female talent in a leaked sex tape.

-I have too much class.

-Sindel had the most brutal moment in MK9 that I remember, Killing off most of Eartbrealm's warriors.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That's because Sindel is fucking badass.

Will be good to have 3 of my mains back soon (Sindel, Nightwolf and Sheeva)

:beckyhi

lol Cortez. Porn and ratings, I knew that was the jist of this place literally 10 seconds after joining.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Postiing in the Nikki Bella injury thread

Was conflicted about watching Victoria's leaks

Understands my point of view*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Thinks he's the worst poster on WF cos of his Peyton obsession
- I don't think he's anywhere near the worst poster mainly cos I'm similar to him with an obsession with one particular wrestler :lol
- Just hit 14,200 posts


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Fellow obsessive fan :lol

Doesn't think I am the worst roud

I think she is the best female poster in the forum :grin2:*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I think you're the worst :beckyhi

- I don't mean it literally but you can be annoying at times

- Or most of the times. Or all the time.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't rim Pavo, he's a twat.

I was never conflicted about seeing Victoria buck wild. 

I will NEVER watch her getting fucked up the ass, because I idolize that old bitch.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Idolizes Victoria

Not in the creepy way I idolize Peyton though

Wishes she was booked in the UK for her retirement tour*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Admitted to being creepy.

-All fanboys are pretty much creepy to some extent.

-But I'm not that creepy though.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *Idolizes Victoria
> 
> Not in the creepy way I idolize Peyton though
> 
> Wishes she was booked in the UK for her retirement tour*


I don't wish that. I have a ticket for her last show


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Has a ticket for a show.

Victoria will be working that show?

She's still active? wow.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah, she's doing a farewell kinda thing to mark 20 years in the business. She hasn't been fully active since leaving TNA though.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Wow, that's a veteran.

Not that many women from the post 90s era with such longevity.

Btw, where's Phantom? It's weird to check on this thread and not find them or the Emerald dude above me.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phantom quit last weekend. So he's not around at the minute. 

Victoria is indeed a veteran. Her career lasted twice as long as Trish and Lita's… COMBINED!

I believe Jacqueline was the last of the WWE girls from the 90s/00s to remain active. She retired when she entered the HOF.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

They quit?

Shit, now that I had stopped with my Kairi bashing (well, more like dialed back)...

Anyway, who's the late 90s-onwards woman with the biggest amount of active years?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

HugoCortez said:


> They quit?
> 
> Shit, now that I had stopped with my Kairi bashing (well, more like dialed back)...
> 
> Anyway, who's the late 90s-onwards woman with the biggest amount of active years?


Jazz then Victoria.

Yeah Phantom quit for a bit.

Decided this thread was dead and was one of the only reasons he stayed around.


The Last Message of Princess Phantom Tittysparkle said:


> - We have been posting daily and consistently for well over a year; I would say we had a good run.
> 
> - Y'all know I love you, but I've been going through the motions these last few months. I've never contributed to any forum prior to Wrestling Forum, and this thread is the reason why I am a regular. Y'all took my mind off of the real world for a bit; I appreciate it.
> 
> ...


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Jazz and Vic are the Moolah and Mae Young of their class (in terms of longevity, I mean)

Well, farewell. Now I wonder how long it will be till I grow bored myself and stop posting here. Though it's a good way of practicing my english and making sure it doesn't grow rusty, so to speak (or to write in this case).

In fact, it was one of the reasons I've started to log in english speaking sites as of late.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, thread's alive. That's good.

I'm thinking weekends.

"Tittysparkle?"


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hi Phantom, good to see you doing well :anna

Probably happy that your girls finally are gonna fight mine in Tokyo and get a tag title match when they win

You missed it, so might as well posting it again










homerhomer​*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Okay. I'm leaving again.

Blame Mordy.

Peace.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Is back :yay

- Love you, Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm in the hearts and minds of you all.

-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Visually appealing.

-









-:cool2


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know I was about to write a lengthy PM to you in case you decided to leave for an extended period of time

- New sig and avatar :woo

- Posted Kairi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









- Eat him, Wasp.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posting Wasp comics again :lauren

I would criticize her and call her a jobber but I am just not feeling good today.

My neck has been bothering me all day, shitty weather, my shoes are covered in mud, I couldn't sleep at all last night, just all and all I haven't been able to catch a break :sadbecky *


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Even under the shittiest of circumstances, still posts in hideous green :eyeroll

- Is not feeling good

- Get some rest


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning regulars.

One day the Avengers will all assemble again. 

Knows Pavo drove away Nostalgia.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sorry you had a bad day, Mordy.

- The new Child's Play is fun.

-


Spoiler: Aubrey...



SHE TEARS CHUCKY'S HEAD OFF!!! :mark



- Hiya, zrc.

- I'm back.

- No one is shocked.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Indeed, I'm more shocked it took this long.

You're like the abused girlfriend, still come back for another thump.

We all love you though xD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Eh, I had work.

- I am actually going to be on less.

- But I'll still be around.

And I love melodrama. Y'all should know that by now.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The new Child's Play was Average at best.

Brad Dourif will always be Chucky just like Englund will always be Freddy. One does not simply replace them without backlash. 

Plus the movie wasn't asked for, don't care if Sage Plaza is in it, unnecessary movie is an unnecessary movie.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Movies are unnecessary. 

- If they can keep making Frankenstein movies after Karloff, they can recast Chucky. Stories are retold, parts are recast; it doesn't bother me.

- It was amusing; that's good enough for me.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Frankenstein is under 6 foot of makeup. Karloff is in the quintessential frankie tho. And all others are a pale imitation.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- What about Dracula? Lee wasn't even close to being the first Dracula, yet he is the quintessential Dracula to many. To others, Gary Oldman is supreme.

- No one's topping Karloff in my book, but I don't speak for everyone.

- At least Child's Play attempted to do something novel with the concept. And Dourif will still be Chucky; there's a TV series in the works.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nosferatu is the quintessential Dracula flick.

I know about the chucky tv series. It'll suck.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Florence Balcombe disapproves.

- This is how I see it:

My Favorite - Lee in Horror of Dracula
The Most Iconic - Lugosi
Most Accurate - Lee in Jess Franco's Count Dracula
Scariest Drac -Max Schreck in Nosferatu
WOAT - Luke Evans in Dracula Untold 
Best Derivative - William Marshall in Blacula

- Seriously, William Marshall is freaking amazing in that film.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* GOAT - Me as Dracula for Halloween 01'

* Is back.

* *pretends to be shocked*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm gone for a week and you change your name? Oy. :bunk

- Keeping the Hikaru thread alive like a good mensch.

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't know this person.

before Princess Tittysparkle.

so not the Phanny.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The poster above me? Cobra.

- The image I posted? DC's Raven.

- The Phantom? Beats me.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has returned from his break.


Wanted to me to post in this thread again. 


Here you go.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This is like the The Brady Bunch 35th Anniversary Reunion Special.

- Just as bad, too.

- Welcome back. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

friend of Xavier.

hater of Sentinels.

Computer says no.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hater of remakes.

- Friend to mutants.

- Friendly with Jungle Boy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

oh Jungle Boy 

<3

sexy Luke Perrys son. sexy!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Well, glad y'all missed Wasp posts and Dracula talk.

- I'm off. Might be a day or two. 

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bye twat.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Missed this thread.

Can't see why I left.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

missed you too. xxx


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spoiler: Truth



I was planning on leaving, and I might still do so. Honestly, I wasn't expecting all the comments about my absence; I spent a chunk of the day here because I wanted you guys to know that I'm alive and well. If I have another extended period of absence, don't worry about it. I'm busier than I've been in years; life is good.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I can't sleep.

- I wish I could.

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* Can't sleep.

* Ditto. But that's nothing out of the ordinary for me.

* Here's Aubrey Plaza drinking milk through her nose. What a weirdo.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's my girl. roud

- When I was doing the sideshow/magic stuff for a living, I used to perform an extended Human Blockhead routine.

- I also ate glass.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't tell Ricochet, he might miss out the gl.

You are loved around her Phanny, don't ever think you aren't.

I wasn't lying when I said we are like some freak family. Think Fireflys without the random murder and necrophilia.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks that we are a weird family

In that case I am the creepy one

Phantom is the weird one*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Your both weird.

-Maybe Phanny is a little weirder idk.

-Honestly who isn't weird these days.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Thinks I don't have any cons :becky2

- Has a fantastic sig #AJ2Belts

- Edge fan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows Pavo is weird.

Is happy Phanny is back.

The crew are back together.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am weird and creepy, oh boy

Now we need TFW and CJ back (you know, people who appreciate the Peyton spam) to have the entire crew complete

Haven't seem a PPV with less buzz than this Stomping Grounds show*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have. Many times. 

TFW and CJ aren't part of the crew and haven't been for a long time. 

Fourth didnt even get a mention in Phannys fuck off speech.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He did.

- Anna = 4th

- Bye.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ah yes so he did.Mordy, ef, zrc, Cobra, Tyrion, Mox Girl, Evil, virus, Anna, CJ, NO

I was only half paying attention to the pathetic musings of someone who was coming back anyway. 

Bye.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Remember when we both left the thread at the same time?

- Good times.

- Seriously, I have "left" before. Y'all should take a page from zrc's book.

Bye.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I probably will never leave, I am pathetic like that :grin2:

Also, who else can sort of tolerate all of my nonsense?

The next couple of months probably are gonna be rough, so even if no one is here I will keep posting my bullshit, this is a good place for that*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

People can tolerate it. Tolerance is not the same as acceptance. 

We all know you will never leave. 

Had your friends round your house since?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Yeah, they came back a couple of times after that, but haven't been here in the past 2 months

We didn't invited the ones who trashed the house though

Most of them have kids, so I imagine that it gets hard for them to party a lot... or they just got bored of coming to my place since there are not many places to buy alcohol at 3am near by*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

haha, most of mine soon disappeared when I told them my place wasn't a hostel.

I don't mind going out with Rachel and the brood though, I like having my place just for me. I can shut the door and the rest of the world can just piss off. :lmao

I'm glad you're interacting with people and not just refreshing Skippy's insta.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Don't wait for 3AM to buy

- Go buy them beforehand during the evening

- :bunk

EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- Enjoys his privacy at home

- Lies in Jungle Boy's bed


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah, I think it's important to have one or two places just for you. There's a huge hill around here with a bench on it, I like to climb it and chill for an hour or so every now and then to think about shit.

Apparently Jungle Boy doesn't have a bed, so i'm happy to lie up his tree, on his floor or on him. :lmao

Knows Pavo should just buy alcohol earlier. I've always got some in, I replaced the water dispenser tray in the fridge with peach schnapps and mango punch. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I still refresh Skippy's insta when I am around people :lol

Only time I don't do it is when I am asleep or when my battery dies :lmao

I just can't help myself

BTW, I don't buy the alcohol, that's the condition for letting them use my house :jericho2*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Did you ever replace that tablet? Also you get the battery fixed in your phone? You don't get much luck with technology. :lmao

haha I always make people bring their own too. They just think im drinking water when I go to the fridge, they probably figured it out when I crash :lmao

Will probably be playing whack a rat again soon.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nah, I am just saving money to buy a new phone. After realizing that buying an Iiconics t-shirt was about the same with all the shipping expenses I thought might as well buying a new phone, with some luck I will buy it next month.

The battery on my current phone sucks, lasts less than an hour when I am using it.

I always tell my friends to buy the alcohol before coming here, but they never do it, they never learn :lol*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- IIconics t-shirt :beckylol

- I wouldn't take one if someone gave it to me for free 

- Posts a lot in the WoW section


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

There was some shitty J Law horror/thriller movie thing on the Horror Channel this evening. Had to switch it off after 20 minutes, I really can't stand that bitch. :lmao

Wouldn't want an Iiconics t-shirt. 

Shame it took the E so long to give the women merch. Shirts for the RA women would've been cool back in the day (ones not names Trish anyway, as she had shirts). Fuck even Tamina has a t-shirt.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*IIconics have gotten two t-shirts, one jacket and a tv commercial in the past month

Maybe that's why they still haven't taken the titles from them

My internet provider reseted my modem and now a lot of pages that I use are slow as fuck. a 4mb video took 20 minutes in download, and this page takes forever to load as well, especially if there are any pics, Imgur is slow af.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I know, but how many figures?

Figures take longer to make, they can't just go to 100 starving African babies to make an action figure like they do their cheap ass t-shirts.

His internet provider reset his modem.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Probably didn't care to watch Stomping Grounds

- Loves Jungle Boy


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

* I didn't watch that shit either :woo

* Digs Agalloch.

*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Toni in sig and avatar :anna

- Changed username :sadbecky Black Cobra sounded so badass.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*









* I could've pulled a Phantom.

* _Le Blἀck de l'Cöbre_ :hmm


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









- Also digs Agalloch. May know where my username comes from.

- User title is Toni Storm in Japanese :nice


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I was sick last night so I stayed up and ''watched'' a few matches on the show, though I was also watching videos on YouTube and chatting to someone at the time so I was hardly paying attention to the PPV. 


I ended up seeing the results for the first three matches, but when Heavy Machinery's match was next I knew it was time to go off and head to bed. 


Caught up with the rest of the results now and overall such a garbage show. Highly predictable and nothing changed at all other than the sex tape guy is the new US Champion.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Must be disappointed Dolph lost

- Liked 2000s TNA


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:beckyhi

I loved TNA too, until all the women left.

I didn't watch Stomping grounds no, however last night proved leaks=titles. :lmao Tamina needs to get her itchy growler out. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hiya, faceless internet family! 

-









- Didn't watch the wrestling last night.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Kate :mark

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sage Plaza is so 2018.

:beckyhi

So tired. I should really stop watching cheap horror flicks all night.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Sage Pizza is eternal!

- As someone who gets paid to watch cheap horror flicks, I say you should continue.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nothing is eternal. 

I probably will as long as JLaw isn't in any others. God I had to turn that shit off.

Frankenhooker was on again over the weekend, always got time for Frankenhooker.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Mother! or House at the End of the Street? 

Eh, doesn't matter. They both blow.

- Frankenhooker is fantastic. It's been slightly tainted for me, but it's still a groovy movie.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

it was house. I thought her monotone non moving face would be fine in a horror/thriller movie. Nope.

Tonights film is Cujo followed by Wake Wood.

Some of them are OK, but majority of the films are the drizzling shits.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wake Wood is... forgettable. The only reason I watched it is that I am a Hammer completist.

- Cujo is a decent King adaptation. Dee Wallace is always a plus in my book.

- I basically live by this Pauline Kael quote:

"Movies are so rarely great art, that if we cannot appreciate great trash, we have very little reason to be interested in them."


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

This wake wood is from 2010.

Not a big fan of Stephen King stuff, but this film has been alright so far.

Hostel is the last movie tonight, feel like ive seen it a million times though, so it's a pass from me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Same film. It was Hammer's theatrical return... :lauren

- King's hit-or-miss for me, though Creepshow and Carrie (1976) are among my favorite fright films.

- My buddy worked on Hostel, so I like it for that reason.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*No IIconics tonight :sadbecky

RAW was semi decent, with the exception of the opener

Boy just when I thought Becky couldn't get more cringey they are making a storyline out of her relationship and she took it to a whole new level*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Watched Raw

- Posted in hideous green as usual

- Is probably asleep


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Apparently doesn't like green
- Doesn't use gifs in sig and av despite being a premium member
- Only has 4000 posts somehow lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

because a gazillion of his posts are in this section that don't count. :lmao


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

If you click on your profile and click posts it displays your true number of posts in the top right corner. I have 17590.


May or may not have known that. 


Good morning zrc.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No it doesn't both of mine say 16,442.

Good Morning.

:beckyhi raining in Norwich? It is here and the neighbours are cooking curry (Yuck). I'm just waiting for episode 5 of Wentworth to be uploaded online haha.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hi zrc :hi

How's life treating you?

Enjoying your horror movies?*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:beckyhi VolderMord

Life is fine. How about your broke ass?

Yeah, the horror movies weren't so bad last night. I'll probably have a break from them by Friday as they repeat the movies the whole month. So there won't be any new ones until July.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I actually am not broke anymore, at least by my standards, just saving money for when I am broke again :lol

Just haven't been able to sleep very well last couple of days

A girl I went to high school with and I had a crush on just announced that she is pregned and made me feel old, despite the fact that most of my class are already parents*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm glad I never have that problem (money wise).

What makes me feel old is the fact that someone I went to school with had a kid, and now the kid is going to college in September :lmao

is it still colD?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Some days is. Funny thing, it was colder the last few days of the fall, but when it changed to winter here the temperature increased a little.

I imagine it is about to get hot right there in England, at leats for what a few Twitter friends have said

I want to know his opinion about Seth being Becky's bitch in this angle they are playing, it feels like this angle is gonna hurt him*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

What they do on Raw is of no interest to me tbh. I don't hold either person in high regard. I haven't watched any highlights of WWE since Wrestlemania. Haven't read anything yet that will change that. I'll probably watch the Mae Young Classic once it's filmed and keeping track of the women for the rankings threads. But apart from that I'm not interested one bit. 

Yeah it's quite muggy at the moment, Europe is set to have a heatwave at some point in the next week.

We had a mild winter last year, so this year will probably be freezing. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*When is the next womens ranking? I forgot

I have to start campaigning soon. With CJ and TFW gone I have to get more votes somewhere else :lol

If I can get all those Lacey fans in the WWE section to vote for her just because they find her hot that would be cool :lmao*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That's weird. It displayed mine on computer, maybe it doesn't work on mobile. If my statistic is true that means I've made more posts in the games section than the regular sections. :lmao 


We had a ton of rain overnight and this morning but it's clear skies now. Should be dry for the rest of the day. 


Feels good though, it was way too hot here yesterday and the temperature drop today is appreciated.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm on my laptop, and it doesn't show.

Next rankings is after Summerslam. Last one was only last month lol.

Not had rain here yet. Hoping for some though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Talking about No Rain, I love that song

It's funny, I've never heard it until they released that movie Sideways with Paul Giamatti that got a lot of Oscar buzz. I remember seeing the trailer and thinking that the song was awesome

But I didn't know how to find it and Google wasn't that advanced and predictive in 2004 as it is right now, so it took me a good couple of months to find out the name of the song. Then, for some reason, the radio stations hee started to play the song all the time (and not just the ones which only put old music)*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I used to use Singingfish back then to download music. :lmao

Good times.

I hate how people can't seem to go 10 minutes without technology these days.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I can't :lol

I get bored and anxious

The days where I could spend hours playing with figures made out of paper or doing sudokus are long gone*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

TFW told me personally he was taking a one month break from the forum. His last post was 29th of May so maybe he will be back in a few days. 


CJ hasn't been online in a month either. Maybe WF needs a new super mod. :hmm:


Have some Bella.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Friends because we dislike the smarky wrestlers
- Love a Bella
- Even the dame from Beauty and the Beast*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

There isn't a Bella in Beauty and the Beast. There is a Belle though.

Friends with Nossy.

Been here a long long time.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Rusev fan

- Currently offline


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm always ghosting.

I'm not a fan of Rusev. I just know he deserves better.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Half the roster deserves better

The other half are either treated accordingly or are just not as good.

He would treat Jungle Boy accordingly :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Except half the roster don't deserve better. 

They have their place. Rusev is literally stagnating. 

Yes I would treat Jungle Boy exactly what he deserves, as he is one for the future.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Should change the stuff under his username

Since Jungle Boy doesn't have a bed

Probably doesn't want Luchasaurus nowhere near when he meets him :lol*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Started the SmackDown discussion thread for this week

- Will probably post pictures of female wrestlers in it :lauren

- Kane fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*There won't be any IIconics, of course I will :grin2:

They are on China already, I guess doing some promotional stuff for the shows there

The regulars on the live threads need their IIconic dose :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I've spent all night with toothache. Time to get it removed and replaced with a driller tooth. xD

Good morning/evening/ whatever Three above thread.

Probably has a gps tracker on Royce. She found it though so dropped it down the pan in Beijing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not really, I just go by their social media :shrug

And the WWE schedule

My teeth are a mess, I probably will have to replace them all before I turn 50, if I am still alive by then :lol*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Green

More green

Must be obsessed with money...or Hulk.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am just obsessed with one thing and I think everyone knows what, or in this case who, is

I do like money, but since I am used to not having it I am not obsessed by it :shrug

I do like Hulk, I would even say that after Spiderman he is my favorite Marvel superhero*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

we love you Voldermord.

You and all you Aussie loving goodness.

Yes Im being nice.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

WF's drunken uncle
Being nice to Mordy
Probably won't last



Nostalgia said:


> CJ hasn't been online in a month either.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

It's being nice

Without being drunk (I guess)

What a weird day

CJGOAT

Is back... sort of roud

Has been missed

Ninja'd me... I don't care, CJ IS BACK DESPITE HAVING A LIFE!!!! :woo

Have some Peyton








*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

sucking up to CJ.

of course me being nice is temporary; 

while I wait for users with a bigger cock. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Likes big cock users :lauren

So probably he wouldn't be a fan of Rollins if he was WF user :lol

IWC turned on him so hard it is kind of hilarious. Tbf he kinda deserves it a bit*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

prancing Tyler Black buck wild? Bitch that leak was tamer than Sunny side up.

Tyler Black, dating someone with a bigger cock.

To be the man you gotta fuck the man! Flair is rolling in his jelly fat at that one.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

whos in?


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Number 7 would be almost impossible to accomplish nowadays.

12 is also a relatively no no for me.

The rest I've already done or could easily do if I wanted.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't going to live shows?

I like supporting the local stuff when I can. Saw Bate, Seven, Dunne, Drake, Jinny, Gabert, Kelly, Toni, Banks, Ligero, and a couple others before they went to the E,

Number 7 aint that impossible. I'll do it by disappearing off here for a week. :lmao


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Nope, I don't believe in that stuff. The only live stuff I go to is gigs, and I tend to keep quiet in those (though there was this one where I got practically dragged into a mosh pit against my will...I ended up captaining a wall of death)

Aaah, _Schrödinger Smark_ approach, eh?.

In all fairness, it's WWE which people bitch the most about. Bitching about Impact and NJPW is a more sporadic (and less intense) occurrence.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't care enough to bitch about any of them anymore.

Not much to bitch about WWE wise, cause I don't watch it. 

I've seen many years dating back to the late 90's of folks moaning about wrestling online. :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Will be watching Iron Sky, The Facility and Children of the Corn on Horror tonight.

And Dead Silence, Inanimate , Ginger Snaps and Piranha 2 tomorrow.

zrc likes the horror channel.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Talking in 3rd person

Loves his horror

Should watch last night's SD, that booking was terrifying, 3 champs got pinned clean :lmao*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I won't be doing that. I don't intend on watching the highlights either.

Only interaction I have with the show now, is checking what women have been signed/are around or not. and when the videogame comes out. :lmao

And even then I'm thinking about breaking tradition and getting the game after Christmas once the DLC is out. The games don't change enough anymore to warrant the £80 pricetag.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Talking about Victoria in the Best Hell of the womens division thread

Never thought of her as a heel but as a badass babyface

Thinks that WWE misused her as a heel*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

they misused her a face not a heel.

her original psycho gimmick was and still is epic.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Honestly I don't remember much of the women of that time besides Trish and Lita

Like I said before, I watched one versions of RAW/SD on network tv here until 2014 and the women stuff was mostly edited out

She pretty :zayn3










Although there is a lack of sexy Peyton pics lately, feelsbadman*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I remember everybody from then. Trish and Lita wil; always be the go to pair for the era because they were crammed down peoples throats. Competition for the belt was fierce back then though with Molly, Jazz, Victoria not being far behind them. Then you had Ivory and Jacqueline as the veterans from the AE. Stacy Keibler as eye candy. Then the useless ones on SD (who were only good for t&a) with Torrie, Sable, Shaniqua, Nidia, Dawn Marie, Miss Jackie Gayda. 

Then the diva search girls came in and it was all downhill from there (also resulting in Molly Holly leaving the business).

That Peyton pic isn't very flattering.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I think she looks cute :shrug

But I do prefer her with less make up










That dog is one of us :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Think you mean one of you. 

I'm not into duckface pictures, makeup or no makeup. Or resting bitch face.

Knows the Kabuki Warriors are gonna Pearl Harbor the Iiconics eventually.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- It will be a glorious day when the Kabuki Warriors beat the jobbers for the belts

- Plans to watch several horror movies


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The IIconics are whatever number of days their reign is longer than I expected

At this point I feel like they have enough charisma and are established enough to not dissapear completely once they drop them

Kinda like Carmella. People said she was doomed once she dropped the title, yet she still is around a lot a year later*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

its what happens when there's no teams.

They could've easily thrown them on Bliss and Cross during this camel crap they're doing with them. They clearly have no clue how to book any type of face other than cookie cutter. Look no further than Nikki, the most inconsistent character currently on any show.

Carmella was always gonna be safe.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

I mean, ain't Carmella a second gen "wrestler" herself? vinjce seems to like those, esp if he perceives them as superior to their forerunners, since he seems to be in love with the old story of the son surpassing his father's legacy (projecting much, eh Vince?) Then you have to add that she is a blonde who seems to be the old man's type and... voilá, assured career.

Outside of that, Carmella actually hasn't done anything by herself. She's always had to depend on someone else to stand out: first it was Enzo and Cass, then it was Ellsworth during her MITB and SD reign, and now it's R-truth (and in the latter's case it's much worse, since she's basically just there doing nothing but leeching off reactions that she ain't eliciting) 

As soon as she is left on her own, she flops no matter how hard they may try to have her succeed.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Dislikes Carmella.

Dislikes 2nd gen wrestlers.

Got some serious heat among the Asuka fans due to the latter.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Talking to himself. 


Has got buried in the Asuka thread a few times. 


Has unique points of view.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has some unique taste

No longer a regular

Happy that his girl Sonya is getting some wins*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know I'm considering an Attitude version of the Women's Rankings at some point. 

No doubt folks will put Trish first when she did practically nothing until it was over.

Morning Mord.



HugoCortez said:


> I mean, ain't Carmella a second gen "wrestler" herself? vinjce seems to like those, esp if he perceives them as superior to their forerunners, since he seems to be in love with the old story of the son surpassing his father's legacy (projecting much, eh Vince?) Then you have to add that she is a blonde who seems to be the old man's type and... voilá, assured career.
> 
> Outside of that, Carmella actually hasn't done anything by herself. She's always had to depend on someone else to stand out: first it was Enzo and Cass, then it was Ellsworth during her MITB and SD reign, and now it's R-truth (and in the latter's case it's much worse, since she's basically just there doing nothing but leeching off reactions that she ain't eliciting)
> 
> As soon as she is left on her own, she flops no matter how hard they may try to have her succeed.


Yeah Carmella is a second gen performer. I can't say wrestler, cause she isn't much of one. Some superstars are meant to be background characters. Carmella, Tamina and Dana are three of those.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hiya!

- Watching horror movies; keeping his country strong.










- Should know that I will be working with the star of one of my favorite movies in September. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good for you. :lmao

The horror movies are repeating themselves now, so it's away with the channel until they change them again.

Posted a picture of that creature from pans labyrinth with its thumbs up.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-Yes... good for me. Huge victory on my part.

- That's not fair to Kate.

- Here's another Kate pic:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Never seen her in anything.

We missed you.

How's the woman?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- In Phoenix. She's well.

- That second one is a lie and you know it!

- Have you seen Inferno?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Is looking forward to September :anna

- :bye


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

i'll watch it later.

currently watching Cannibal Holocaust.

Curse of Frankenstein (I think that was its name) was on last night, thought of you.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- First time?

- Have you seen Cannibal Ferox? I have an official gag bag that was handed out back in the day.

- First Hammer Franken-film. Good times. :banderas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've probably seen bits of Inferno in the past. Most films blend into one these days :lmao

Not seen Cannibal Ferox.

I know you didn't like that Hammer revival movie I watched the other night. But it wasn't so bad.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's a fine little film.

- I just would've liked for Hammer to have returned with a bang, not a whimper.

- The rats scene in Inferno is worth your time. :anna


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Watching horror movies.

Living with Mowgli... in a treehouse.

Mowgli's treehouse of horror?


Edit:

talking about Inferno.

Dario Argento fan, I can infer.

What's their opinion on Opera?





Nostalgia said:


> Has got buried in the Asuka thread a few times.


One question. I'm not familiar with the usage of buried outside of wrestling so, when you say buried, you mean it as in humbled/ridiculed/sent home?

Cause if so, I don't feel i've been humbled, nor I have stopped posting my "unique" (aka silly/retarded, I guess) opinions. And it goes without saying that respect and me have never been super acquaintances either, so it's not as if my image/reputation had taken a severe blow or something.

Thus, I don't think I've been buried...yet. Besides, most of those burials are by the same user who, for some reason, seems to be obsessed with me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom'd.

- It's been a minute.

- Kana is above all in his book.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Le Fantôme de l'Opéra said:


> - It's a fine little film.
> 
> - I just would've liked for Hammer to have returned with a bang, not a whimper.
> 
> - The rats scene in Inferno is worth your time. :anna


After reading it I have seen Cannibal Ferox before, but it was heavily edited. 

Yeah it wasn't an amazing comeback movie, but it was effective for the simple story they wanted to tell. I've already forgot it's name :lmao Something Wood?

Knows I was Turtle'd by himself.



HugoCortez said:


> Watching horror movies.
> 
> Living with Mowgli... in a treehouse.
> 
> ...


You leave my Jungle Twink alone. :lmao

Buried is just another word for owned by comments of another. Rather eyerolling really.

:beckyhi Hugo.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Opera is Argento's last great movie.

- Well, you are in Video Nasty Land.

- Standing up for his Jungle Twink. roud

- Enjoyed Wake Wood.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

zrc said:


> You leave my Jungle Twink alone. :lmao
> 
> Buried is just another word for owned by comments of another. Rather eyerolling really.
> 
> :beckyhi Hugo.



Jungle Twink's Treehouse of Horror?


Really? Then it's going to lose all of its meaning. As I said, in order to be a proper burial, it would need to check in some of the requirements I mentioned in my post above. Maybe it's just me, but expressing dislike towards something doesn't constitute a burial in and of itself.

Hi Zrc.


Edit:

ninjaed again.

Going to watch the Spiderman: Far From Home movie, I guess.

The Addams Family


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So buried.

- Buried like a Poe character.

- :buried

Can we bury "buried?"


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Depends: 

Dead or alive?

In a normal wooden casket or a Boo Box?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phantom.

It's not been Video Nasty Land for a long time. Most the list has since been released without cuts. The act was repealed in 2010. Tbh with everything being so accessible now, there's no real point. However it does make me laugh it is illegal to have photos of torture scenes from movies (like the Lorna death in Hostel Part 2), but it isn't to own the movie. :lmao

Hugo
There's a sex dungeon in this treehouse. It's why he's got Luchasaurus as protection. :lmao

Yeah the term buried lost its meaning quite a while back.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Phantom.
> 
> It's not been Video Nasty Land for a long time. Most the list has since been released without cuts. The act was repealed in 2010. Tbh with everything being so accessible now, there's no real point. However it does make me laugh it is illegal to have photos of torture scenes from movies (like the Lorna death in Hostel Part 2), but it isn't to own the movie. :lmao
> 
> ...


- Oh, I know. I haven't been living in a cave on Mars.

- I just mean that horror censorship is not uncommon.

- Y'all banned the Monster Mash until 1973.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Indeed it isn't. In most cases it's for the best. 

I'm glad, the Monster Mash sucks.

But then we allowed Jillian Hall's Christmas album into the top 20. :lmao Who the fuck was buying it?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- But it was a graveyard smash...

- Yikes. 

- I have to go; my planet needs me.

:bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Talking about horror and monster movies

I know nothing of both

Toy Story 4 tonight :mark:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I think I'm seeing that tomorrow.

- Have fun, Green One.

- Okay. I'm out. Peace!


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Loves Scott Lobdell era X-Men.

Loves Jubilee.

Interesting, most interesting...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Overtook me
Wants justice for :asuka
Probably gets on well with Phantom


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*That new sig/avi :sodone

The GOAT

Is gonna accuse me to suck up to him :lauren*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You do.

Every time.

Yep.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am just telling the truth :shrug

I find hilarious that the Iiconics matches during this Asian tour are non title matches, I thought that was going to be exclusive to Japan

Wants to visit Jungle Boy's sex dungeon :lauren*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would go gay for CJ. 


Missing TFW. 


Might be stuck in a closet somewhere.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Thinks I have, erm...unique opinions, to put it mildly.

Probably still thinks I should grow up.

The girl in their profile pic... is she someone related to Randy Orton? She has kinda similar facial traits, at least on that picture.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Good to see this thread is still alive.

Still rocking an Asuka avatar.

Has probably become more of a regular since the last time I was here.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Actually the thread has been kinda dead

Even there was like 2 days without anyone posting

Phantom sort of quitting killed the thread*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

2 DAYS?!?

Well, I guess it's time for ol' TFW to revive it.










Hello by the way Mordles. Hope things are well your side of the pond.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Is back for some reason.

Sold his playstation.

Still not plowed his neighbour.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Soon will change his location to "In Jungle Boy's sex dungeon"

Was nice to me the last couple of days

It won't last*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"For some reason" :lol Come on, the Forum isn't that bad. Maybe. If you stay out of the WWE sections. :lol

Should know people always come back, it's impossible to leave. I did have a break for a month though. So not bad going. :anna

Should know I'm likely getting a PS4 soon, I've been saving up. I want to be in a good place mentally though so my habits don't get out of hand again.

MORDY

First ninja of the return. :mark:

Knows I'm more part-time than :Brock at this point.

Still hasn't changed his sig.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Maybe it's a mid year resolution. Be nice to the poor unfortunate soul.

I'm happy I got a Ursula bag from Poundland. :lmao

Is happy Fourth is back.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Should know I saw the attendance of the past RAW and chuckled a bit. Oof.

Mortal Kombat avatar. :mark:

Should know I really still need to play MK one of these days, I haven't played that series in a long ass time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably would have laughed or fpalm when he saw all the hate his boy Seth has been getting this week :lol

Should change his sig to that gif of Anna and Blake kissing :curry2

He was out for a month? He missed Peyton then :aryep*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ahh. The perks of not watching WWE for a month, I'm completely numb at this point and I don't really care for it anymore. The only news that made a little excited was the Heyman & Bischoff stuff, but then I faced reality and it likely won't change much.

Still got his pervy tendencies. Great to see. :anna

Just got included in my first repping spree in a month. Was a bit lazy with the Peyton gif I repped though. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Lazy indeed :lol

Tbf Seth has been acting like a big of a dick lately, I think being the FOTC when it is at its lowest is getting to him

Actually that's the only sexy Peyton stuff that has been posted since you took a break feelsbadman :mj2*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I've seen a bunch of active Seth threads. I shall not be bothering with them. :lol

I'm personally not too fussed what a wrestler does outside of on TV, but that's just me. Unless it's something really bad obviously.

Probably frequents Twitch judging by the FeelsBadMan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I actually only been on Twitch twice in my life :lol

One for a the stream of tournament of a mobile game that I play

The other was a Q&A Peyton did in Dillinger's Twitch channel :lmao*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I've been watching SGDQ. It's a bit cringe at times, but I like watching Speedruns. 

Only problem is it's making me really, really miss my PS4.

I haven't gamed in like nearly 5 months now. So long.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't know what SGDQ means :lol

Only game I play is a mobile game called Summoners Wars on my phone

Besides playing Diablo 3 again for a couple of weeks early this year I haven't played on my computer in like 3 years *


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Summer Games Done Quick. :anna

If you want to cringe yourself to death, I've got a goody for you


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

-









-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Emerald <3










Has missed my Charlynch posts.

Hasn't changed his avatar or signature yet.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Blake and Anna in sig :banderas

- Eats pizza and posts Anna Kendrick GIFs. That sounds about right. :anna

- Must be very excited about Becky and Seth teaming up


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wouldn't know, I've not watched WWE in a month. :becky2

Becky & Seth sounds groovy though.

Should know I love my current signature, so I might not change it anytime soon. Mordy wants them kissing though, because he's perv.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I also like watching the occasional speedrun, but only for games I'm very familar with such as Pokemon, Zelda, GTA, Banjo Kazooie, Goldeneye.


Hasn't watched WWE in a month. 


Keeping himself away from Seth threads.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Except the Seth fan thread. I had to say Hello. :lol

Yeah, I only really tune in for the games I like. There's a lot of obscure games that get run I don't even know of. I watched someone speedrun Sonic Generations, and it was insane. When I played Sonic, I was so trash and slow at it. 

Has been feeling better the past month. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Called me a perv :lauren

Despite enabling my pervy behaviour :hmmm

2nd biggest perv in the thread :lol*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


That video is legendary. It's hilariously cringey because the annoying dude was just some spontaneus troll wacko no one knew about and who came in uninvited just for laughs.

It's double hilariously cringey because the game in question is Tombi 2.

The most memorable session incident to this very day.


Ninja:

A Perv.

Loves Peyton and the color green.

Hulk is their 2nd fave superhero.

Would possibly cream his pants and drop dead right there if Peyton became She-Hulk or something.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

whats legendary about cretins playing a game?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I spammed the WoW thread :lol

And not only with Peyton stuff

Gotta love that japanese people always take a lot of pics from WWE live events*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nothing new there then.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

zrc said:


> whats legendary about cretins playing a game?


Nothing, tbh. But within the context of those events, it was quite the notorious incident. I guess that would be a more proper term: notorious. 

And technically it was a cretin playing a game, since the other dufus was simply sitting there annoying all the others in attendance.

This begs the question: which sort of insane wacko decides to attend one of those events just to stay there in silence watching another wacko break a meaningless record?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Toy Story 4 is a great movie

That being said, it shouldn't have been done, the 3rd one was the perfect closure of the series.

You can even say that it leaves some room for a 5th movie down the line, which would suck honestly*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I still need to see Toy Story 4. I'm getting prepared to cry and not be ashamed about it. :armfold

Should know I still can't watch the ending of Toy Story 3 without getting a bit teary eyed. Makes me remember when I just threw or give all of my old shit away.

Knows Toy Story 4 was just done for $$$ but at least they tried to make it a good movie still. I was fully expecting it to get bad reviews like Cars 3.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Toy Story 3 is one of favorite movies of all time, so I get what he means.

I don't think that Toy Story 4 will make him cry, but there are some emotional moments ngl

I didn't even remembet that there was a Cars 3 until you mentioned it :beckylol*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Knows I'm a very indecisive person. :side:

At least I've stuck to not watching WWE for a month. That's pretty good from me. Just don't really feel the urge at the moment. Maybe if some big moment happens it'll be harder to resist. Shows how little WWE gives you a reason to tune in.

Forgot about Cars 3. Probably for the best. Although, I did think it was marginally better than Cars 2.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The Cars series :argh:

At least they redeemed themselves with Coco that year. I loved that movie.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Did some politicking to get Rhea, Toni and Io in the ratings threads :bjpenn

- Will probably watch Fyter Fest


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

My politicking worked for Io too? 

Be right back.










P.S. EVERYONE VOTE FOR DREAM NOW :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Used to have another username I can't remember.

Loves 'dat Toni Storm.

I like her thickness. :curry2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*He used to be Black Cobra

If you can't remember he has shitty taste in female wrestlers with the exception of Kairi

Toni is hot, but she ain't the hottest aussie in WWE










So beautiful :zayn3*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I knew that was coming :eyeroll

Uses any excuse to squeeze a Peyton pic in.

I totally don't do that with Anna or anything


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

MORDY:

Posted some nice Kairi pics in the WoW thread.

Accusing somebody of having bad taste in anything while stanning the IIconics and Nickelback.










Not looking forward to the IIconics returning to permanent catering duty after they lose the titles.

TFW:

Knows Mordy will always find a way to squeeze in some Peyton pics.

Now knows my past username.

All about dat Anna Kendrick.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Knows I know him now. :yay

Knows I'll likely never change my username, because that would just be weird.

Wouldn't recognise me without an Anna avatar or signature.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

BC

- Got ninja'd

- Knows catering is where the IIconics belong

- Has no cons

EDIT

TFW

- Ninja

-









- New sig


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi you mange ridden twatbags.

I can't think of three things.

So yeah


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Might remember when I said I wouldn't change my sig yesterday. :side:

Hopefully likes my new one anyways. 










zrc:

Hi zrc.

Same.

I miss when we were all Brothers. I was getting quite fond of Brother Wall.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Former Brother Wall

Thinks that I always try to squeeze a Peyton pic in

I never do that...










:grin2:*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Peyton pics
Kind of lies about it
Is happy about that


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Might remember when I said I wouldn't change my sig yesterday. :side:
> 
> Hopefully likes my new one anyways.
> 
> ...


Brother Wall :lmao The Brother fad is long gone Buddy Wall. 

I don't see sigs.

I have a friend who looks like the woman in your avi.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Should introduce that woman to Brother Wall

So he can "introduce" himself to her :lol

And he forgets about his hot neighbour *


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I was ignored
I come back here and this is what I get
How dare you all!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I didn't ignored you :shrug

Doesn't complain about the Peyton spam as much as most of the regulars here


















Thinks that Savage/Elizabeth were a draw, unlike the Man and her bitch*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *Should introduce that woman to Brother Wall
> 
> So he can "introduce" himself to her :lol
> 
> And he forgets about his hot neighbour *


I would but she's married. :lmao
He wouldn't introduce himself.
All this time and he still longs for his neighbour through the wall.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

They were a draw though
Who are Rollins and Lynch?
No one

Edit
Already getting ninja'd
Whhyyyyy?
....I got nothing


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*According to their fans they are awesome, they get the biggest reactions and not being a draw is not their fault at all

Despite being pushed/protected the hardest :eyeroll

Got ignored, now got ninja'd*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Where's 4th gone?
I got nothing for you either.
:beckyhi


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*He probably quitted again :beckylol

I didn't even noticed that he quitted yesterday

Then he appeared today like if nothing happened :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Is the guy on crack cocaine?

Or is this site his cocaine? :lmao

Poor guy needs help.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nah, just a bit of depression I think

Can relate with him tbh, there are days that I am laying in bed for hours because I can't find a reason to get up, it sucks

Anyways, I don't know what to cook for lunch today, and this headache I am having isn't helping me think.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm happy.

More Jungle Twink merch yay!


AEW please get a videogame deal soon, so I can give Jungle Twink all the belts :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I can count the times that I have been genuinely happy in the past 10 years with one hand lol. One was this year though

I actually was going to post that Jungle Boy got merch earlier but you werent't around

Also, I didn't know if you still were into buying wrestling t-shirts and shit*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't wear wrestling t-shirts anymore, but I do collect some. Depends who I'm marking for at the time. 

Pro Wrestling Tees make some good ones. And not the crap WWE shovels out on their shop. I don't mind a little extra cost for higher quality products. 

Jungle Boy has had merch for a few months now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Should know I'm getting help. :lauren

This site could be considered a 'drug' for me, considering it is a habit I've struggled with for quite some time. Just pointlessly browsing. As with anything, moderation is key.

Probably still has sigs disabled. Kind of thinking of doing the same thing as I'm tired of seeing Wrestling ones.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

He has returned
Is not Jesus though
Or Leonardo Leonardo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Loves to post pictures of hot chicks.

Loves himself some Kira Kosarin.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't know who that is (or care enough to research).

Yeah I have sigs disabled, they're just pointless filler. Quite like this thread haha.

Has returned.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Who doesn't
Again who doesn't
:yum:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Kira Kosarin fan










Since we are posting hot women gifs...








*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :eyeroll

- Kane fan

- Posts in the WoW section


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Got his 50th daily Peyton post in.

Apparently has slow internet. 

Has only watched Twitch a couple of times. It's actually sad how many streamers I could name off the top of my head, I've watched that much Twitch. Anyways, I'm not QUITTING, but I'll see you guys next week. :hayden3

This gif is a streamer too btw










emerald:

Ninja'd me.

Now I have to edit my post before I leave. Shows much I love him.

Will get some more Charlynch rep next week when I've spread it around. :anna


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

^^
Ninjed Me

Hasn't watched the WWE products in many months. 

Just returned to the shit where some missed him.  

@emerald-fire ;
Charlotte Fan

Becky Lynch Fan

Loves DC's poll threads.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd by TFW

- Wants the 4HW on one brand

- Misses Sasha Banks and Ronda Rousey


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

knows quite a lot of his namesake has aged badly.

and if he doesn't he should,

whay up B'?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

^^
Ninjaed me as well. :sadbecky 

My homie from the darkside. 

Wants some fans to be sad. :lol

@emerald-fire ;
Also misses Sasha Banks being in the WWE. 

Looking forward for tonight's AEW event. 

Wants a Sasha vs Becky program.

PS: Nothing much Z, just bored ass shits since it's raining. You?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

watching wentworth. only show I currently watch. :lmao
33c temps here today, plenty of lemon and lime juice for me, as I'm off the alcohol for another dry month.

Turtles everywhere today.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Watched Wentworth while I watched Toy Story 4 this morning. 

Off the alcohol for a month in my world meaning rehab. 

Loves turtles.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning

Good evening

Good night


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not that good of a morning if I am being honest

It seems like it is gonna be one of those days :lauren

I can't even think about a 3rd thing*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

oh well.

you'll get over it.

goodbye.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*It has been a shitty day indeed

I am getting over it though

Logged out a while ago*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Had a shit day.

-It's Monday here and there's no ppv or Raw yet so it's shit these ways too.

-Peyton's biggest admirer.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

1. Based on the user name I'm guessing you're born in 1990? If that's the case we're the same age!

2. Big AJ Styles fan, thinks he'd be a great Undisputed Champion

3. Is across the pond from me.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Their profile has almost 300 views.

Fan of the Brock.

Joined 4 years ago. 

From Australia.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Hello there.

Hello here.

And hello beyond.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

hello

hello

hello


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hey

hey

hey


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kenny

Kenny

Kenny


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Z
R
C


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

been here over a year.

is a hof inductee.

from nz


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Lives in someone else's treehouse.

One question. When you say "treehouse", you mean trunks (you know, as in tree trunks *Bdum tss*)?

Which brings back an ol' classic question involving navels and that Mowgli dude: Would you?


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- What up? :skhi

- This one loves Asuka

- Joined the month after moi


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Mirror mirror above me.

Who's the fanboyest of 'em all?

Yeah, yours truly.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Still believes in Asuka
- Hugo Boss
- Has a cologne factory named after him*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Been here 13 years. 

3,367 posts probably closer to 20,000 with his posts in this section.

is a rep whore.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't want to leave Jungle Boy's threehouse

Probably has bought his t-shirt already

Anything involving K2 was channel changing stuff for him*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Only time I watched Voldersnatch, is when I knew she was losing. 

I do indeed own both of Jungle Boy's T-Shirts. 

I had to laugh at a smart ass the other day. He said "when was the last time you saw TNA or AEW merch in a store?" I said 30 minutes ago at the mall. He said "I call bullshit" and I replied call it what you want, there's a wrestling store at the mall. :lmao


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Owns some wrestling merch

- Knows a secret wrestling store


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Double post


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It's not a secret wrestling store :lmao

It's been in the mall since 1997. :lmao

:beckyhi


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*There is no wrestling stores here as far as I know

There really isn't much wrestling related stuff in my country, at least I haven't seen much

I don't even know if they still are airing wrestling here, the channel that used to air WWE here changed owners and I haven't turn on the tv here in like 2 months :lmao*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I think the place has stayed open so long, because they sell ring mats and such to the local indy companies. It used to get a lot of peeps in during the attitude era but i've seen it dwindle over the years. Love going in when I'm in town, see what goodies I can pick up.

They have Iiconics t-shirt btw. :lmao

I haven't watched anything current since Wrestlemania. And when I do it's not on Television.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not sure if the IIconics are really getting more popular or is just WWE trying to get them more popular, but in the past month they got a jacket, 2 new t-shirts, a tv commercial, a Ride Along episode and now they are getting their first action figures


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145787918730059776
Hopefully this push don't die after they drop the titles*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I wouldn't look too much into it. It's just the champion experience. Plus every other woman has like 50 action figures, books, dvds, posters, shirts. :lmao

Just today in Asda I saw a Paige compilation DVD. A whopping 5 matches on it lol. Think it was released to go with Fighting with my Cretins DVD.

Of course their push ends after they drop the titles. DOn't fool yourself otherwise. Once they do it's back to rumble, wm battle royals and survivor series filler for them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hey, people thought the same about Carmella when she lost the tile, so her case gives me a bit of hope

You are probably right though. As long as they appear regularly on tv I don't mind they remain as filler in multiwoman matches :shrug

Someone posted a Main Event clip when I was looking for Iiconic clips, I find hilarious that Sarah Logan still uses the Riott Squad entrance theme :lol *


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Except Carmella did go back down to filler.

Well the Riott Squad haven't split up... Liv was just sent to SD. So technically Rubes and Logan are still a team.

Enjoy your once every 4 months appearance by the Iiconics. They can join Mickie, Alicia, Dana etc. in dark segments and live events.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Simonic Met⛧l Music;77451856 said:


> *- Still believes in Asuka
> - Hugo Boss
> - Has a cologne factory named after him*


I knew it was taking too long before someone started coming up with the old Hugo Boss jokes.

Sooner or later, someone does.

One Punch Dude.



Zrc:

Has taken over the "dude above Hugo" duties.

Buys wrestling merch at their local mall.

Loves Mowgli almost as much as I love Kana/Asuka.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bitch I was here before you were even a thing. So hold my cup and shut up. 

:lmao Just kidding.

Or am I?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Schooling newbies

Or joking, not sure

Carmella is on tv regularly despute being a jobber, if the Iiconics get something similar after they drop the titles I will be happy :shrug*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

good morning voldermord.

The Jar Jar Binks of this thread.

Some like you others wanna shit in your neck stump. 

:lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably belongs to the ladder group of people :lmao

Instagram is down and Peyton is gonna be in Vegas for her Bachelorette party or some shit like that, so if good stuff doesn't get posted because of it I am gonna be so mad :fuck:fuckthis

Phantom hasn't been posting here for a while now, although I have seen him in other threads recently*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is looking forward to some pics being posted on Instagram

- Will be disappointed if they don't get posted

- Probably watched Fyter Fest


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah Phantom spread his wings.

It's not a bad thing, just this thread ain't the shit anymore. 

Not that it was much of the shit to begin with mind. We are all retards who found each other.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*We ain't the cool kids anymore :sadbecky

I guess we aren't winning the best section this year either :lol

No power tomorrow here, it sucks.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You mean we get a Voldermord free day? Praise the fucking lord. :lmao

We'll probably still win. 

Not many care to vote in Forum Rant awards.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nah, I am going to my aunt's house until the power is back on (apparently is gonna be out from 6am to 1pm), so no Mordy free day :grin2:

Tbf you kinda get a Mordy free day on Mondays, I am busy on Mondays, at least until 5-6pm

And it's not like this thread is seeing much action either*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Damn you Skippy basher.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- Mordy-free day :yay

- Should know some people in the Rants section thought you were banned for some reason :beckylol

- Would probably rejoin if he ever got banned

EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- Horror fan

- Loves Jungle Boy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

me or mord?

love the fire of emerald.

Not in a gay way, youd know if I did like you in a gay way :lmao


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Mord. Not you.

- Mord couldn't stay away from those two Peyton threads and the WoW section is basically his second home.

- Lives in treehouses


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Voldermord without Peyton Royce is like a normal person without oxygen.

Jungle Boy's treehouse is just another way of saying i'm in Jungle Boys pants. :lmao

He's fucking gorgeous and I would be his faster than you can say Queen Latifah does coke.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes me but not in a gay way

- Would make it known if that was the case

- Should know a guy once asked me out. I had to politely decline.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*People thinks that I am trolling when I shit on Becky when, for the most part, my criticism is exactly what I think about her. Maybe that's why they thought I was/should be banned

Yeah, I would probably rejoin if I was banned

And since I would be the only one posting in the Peyton thread people would know it is me :lol*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I'm pretty sure it had nothing to do with Becky

- I guess they thought you got banned for spamming the Raw and SmackDown threads with photos of female wrestlers

- Misses TFW and Phantom


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I (kind of) agree on the Becky front.

She's not all that impressive. 

She can't have a great match with Nia Jax like Ronda did, can't list her accomplishments like Charlotte can and she can't play the hot card because they got Alexa and bunch others far superior.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

¿Qué se cuece por estas letanías, mis buenas gentes?

¿Ha habido noticias del fantasma?

And...that's all.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nothing is cooking.

Phantom will be back when he feels like it. 

and that is all.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

If you smelllllllllllllllllll what the thread...is cooking...






Let's see if they're back after this offering.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The whole internet is messed up today

I am getting anxious

These are the kind of moments where no having a tv sucks*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Anxious for some reason.

-Picture Peyton in your mind and your problems will be solved.

-That is if she isn't already on your mind 24/7.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am anxious because my internet is not working

Basically the only website that is working for me is Youtube

And my internet provider doesn't respond why is that happening*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

good morning.

my phone was messing up yesterday but laptop was fine.

Hope all is well dweebs.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Morning zrc

My internet sucked until I went to bed

My country is happy, I have a mix of feelings and I can't sleep well because of it*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey Hey Voldermord.

WhatsApp, Instagram and Facebook were playing up yesterday, all fine today though. 

Loves da Royce.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I knew that, but even after they went back to normal my internet continued to be shit.

Also, my national football reached an important final after 44 years and it honestly made me more happy than I thought despite not caring about football in years

And well, the Royce is having her Bachelorette Party week in Vegas and it's starting to hit that she is getting married soon lol

So, like I said, a mix of emotions*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bit of a retard view on a woman he doesn't know. 

English isn't his strongest point. 

Never shaded me for me liking the company of men. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I know it's retard and stupid, that's why it sucks and I hate myself most of the time, because I should not care :lauren

Not sure why I should shade you for liking men, you are very open about it and it's not of my business :shrug

My aunt actually wants to practice english with me (she is studying english in college) since she often sees me listening to podcasts in english. I said that I don't want to because, while I understand english for the most part, I suck at talking in english since I never practice and my writting is average at best, as you have seen here*


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

- Glad it wasn't a perma!
- Keeps this section going
- Just posted a Lauren Mayberry (GOAT) gif


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Can bench 500lbs. 

Also keeps this section going. 

Knows who Lauren Mayberry is.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I keep this thread alive. Me and Voldermord. 

But sweet 

Knows Voldermord was never banned,


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- It's funny everything thinks Pavo got banned

- King of the Jungle

- Will do rankings after SummerSlam


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It is indeed hysterical that everyone thinks VolderMord was moron'd at all. 

Bonjour emerald of fire.

I have nothing to say about the guys in your avi, because wwe have done a good job of making nobody care about either of them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I walk a fine line between getting Moron'd and not I guess

Or mods probably like the stuff I post and that's why I don't get banned :shrug

Calls me VoldeMord*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Claims he doesn't shade people for liking different things. 

Is a liar. unk2 

Doesn't want to help his aunt improve her English.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Is back after a while

- Knows it's not cool for Mordy to refuse his aunt help


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Auntie Pavo doesn't need any help with her engrish. 

welcomed Nossy back. 

Knows Pavo is so April, he's Voldermord now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has all kind of nicknames for me

Keeps this thread alive

Fan of Scar (not the live action one though)*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I know that your powers of retention, 
are as wet as a warthogs backside. 
But thick as you are, pay attention,
my words are a matter of pride.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

It's clear from your vacant expressions
The lights are not all on upstairs
But we're talking kings and successions
Even you can't be caught unawares!


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

Nerds all nerds


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

so prepare for a chance of a lifetime,
be prepared for sensational news, 
a shining new era is tiptoeing nearer,

and where do we feature?

Just listen to teacher!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

I know it sounds sordid
But you'll be rewarded
When at last I am given my dues
And injustice deliciously squared
Be prepared!


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Singing...be prepared?

Like Zrc above them.

What's with this sudden Lion King nostalgia?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Doesn't appreciate Lion King.

-It was a masterpiece of the great 90's.

-I miss the 90's, They had authentic film soundtracks too.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They had a lot of things.

No snowflakes was a plus. 

and the only mobile phones were bricks. Good times.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I miss the 2000s

- That was an awesome decade

- Loves The voice of Jeremy Irons


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

zrc said:


> They had a lot of things.
> 
> *No snowflakes was a plus. *
> 
> and the only mobile phones were bricks. Good times.


Sorry, but there were snowflakes back then. I remember all those preachers and soccer moms trying to take Doom and other similar games out of the stores.

There's always been snowflakes around.

Only difference is, there was no social media around, so the prudes, fanatics and other wackos had no option but to send letters and hijack events the old fashioned way if they wanted to lobby against something.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

​
*Today was a good day >*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Posted a Mox interview in his fan thread (Y)
- Is happy cos he got Peyton bikini pics
- But I thought he might be a bit sad cos she's getting married lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mox fan
Is a girl
Is more active on the board


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks Torrie Wilson aged to perfection

Probably appreciated the Peyton gifs

Recently repped me :aryep*



Mox Girl said:


> - But I thought he might be a bit sad cos she's getting married lol


*I am, thanks for reminding me that :sadbecky*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Peyton getting married makes him a sad Becky
You had no chance, no chance in hell
I mean, I'm not having marathon sex with Mickie James, so...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I know that, yet it still bothers me a bit lol. And yes, I know is stupid, but I can't help myself, I am stupid

These kind of posts don't help either


















:fuck:fuckthis*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah those don't help
But you can dream
Or write fan fiction about it. Either works


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I barely can sleep, much less dream

Believe it or not, I have never dream about Peyton

Hell, I even dreamt about Becky once, don't remember what it was, just that I dreamt about her lol*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

It was probably about making you into a human vibrator
She did it to Seth
Then again, Seth is kind of a bitch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nah, I don't have sexual dreams... sadly :sadbecky

I once had an awesome dream where I was dating Olivia Wilde though... then I woke up :cry

There was a time where I also dreamt that I was Will Smith's son... and I got shot at the end of the dream.*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ummm Ok odd
I dreamed that I got my torso clawed open and could see my pulsating organs
I was still in Elementary school at the time.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Yeah you do you had one moments ago with Peyton in a hot dress.

-If you were in Aussie, I can't recall where your from, You would more than likely forget how hot Peyton was with the amount of hot chicks they have there.

-Don't argue with me it's a fact.

Edit

-My dreams are weird.

-They don't make much sense.

-Most revolve around what I've been through with stupid twists that end on a cliffhanger.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Got ninja'd

I guess I found her hotter than usual because there really aren't many women like her here, I am not used to that kind of beauty here in Peru

It's like Zelina. People find her super hot and while she is attractive I don't find her beauty all that impressive given that I have seen women who look like her here a lot, I am used to her kind of beauty, if you know what I mean*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Ahh so your South American, I worked with plenty of them over here pretty cool people actually.

-Zelina isn't that great looking to me either and neither is Lana who some fawn over.

-Aussie girls are generally always in summer wear and look like supermodels compared to what I've seen everywhere else, People brag about all the time too.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Is probably freezing right now cos he's in Christchurch and I'm in Auckland and it's SUPER cold here
- Might have had that awful weather earlier this week
- Thinks Aussie girls are hot lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not sure if every aussie chick is hot, but the ones in WWE sure are

Especially the one :grin2:

Bought New Japan World only for the Mox. If you have time to watch more G1 matches than just Moxley's I will recommend you to watch some Ishii matches as well during the G1, he is fucking awesome and can't never have a bad match*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

True
Though Emma isn't in WWE anymore
Likes the Mox


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Mox has always been one of my favorites, even when he was doing the hokey shit

He got organically over with stuff that would have buried any other wrestler, you have to respect that

Peyton is hotter than Tenille, but both are stupid hot*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Complimented Mox, so is in my good books :lol
- Posted at 4:52pm my time
- It might be cold where he is, or maybe not, I don't know lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

HugoCortez said:


> Sorry, but there were snowflakes back then. I remember all those preachers and soccer moms trying to take Doom and other similar games out of the stores.
> 
> There's always been snowflakes around.
> 
> Only difference is, there was no social media around, so the prudes, fanatics and other wackos had no option but to send letters and hijack events the old fashioned way if they wanted to lobby against something.


I didn't encounter any. Is that a better way of putting it?


morning/evening Mox.
Probably loved Ambrose in his shorts.
Watching AEW.?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Changed avi

Dinosaurios (or whatever its name was in english) was one of my favorite shows as a kid

I never knew about what was the ending of the show until years later, I don't think I ever watched it or if they even aired it here*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Was just called Dinosaurs. 

I own the collection on DVD, unfortunately the boxart is in German as it is region 2 but not released in the UK. 

Morning Voldermord.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I wasn't sure since up until the 2000's they used to give the weirdest names to the tv shows when they brought them here.

Apparently has a shit ton of DVDs by the looks of it.

Man, I should have deactivated notifications during this Peyton Vegas trip, she has been partying all night for 3 days and posting at the weirdest times and the notification sound wakes me up. Maybe because I am not a party person, but I can't see myself partying for 3-4 days in a row until 4-5 in the morning. I know you used to, so I know that is possible, but it seems hard. I suppose that the jetlag from the trip to Asia have helped them a bit lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gets woken up by Peyton notifications. :bryanlol 


Must hate their booking right now. 


Posts a lot in Seth and Becky threads. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*What booking? They haven't been on a show in two weeks :sadbecky

It's weird. They don't push them on tv as champions, but they give them all these new merch, tv commercials and appereances, I really don't know what to think or if they like them or not.

No longer a regular, probably because of me... or maybe he finally got himself a life roud*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't consider this a "we have regulars" thread anymore. I consider it a drop in centre to chat bollocks.

No point booking them if they have no storyline. The Tag titles were a bad idea from day dot. Then again they only had 4 teams back in the 80s when they had a set. :lmao

Won't play 2k20, but i'll be kinda happy if we do get the women's revolution showcase. However it is sucky that it won't go prehorsewomen.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Seeing your avi reminds me that I used to have a Dinosaurs bed sheets when I was like 5-6 :lol

Pre-Horsewomen would beThe Bellas and Paige and, a little before that, AJ Lee, and ain't no way they are gonna feature her.

I wonder if AJ may appear in AEW or if she is happy with retirement, getting her would give AEW womens division a much needed buzz. I mean, she had a lot of injuries in the final few months as an active wrestler, so I don't know.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not on about that recent pre-horsewomen. :lmao I couldn't give a fuck about the Bellas and Paige (who will be in the game anyway) and AJ can stay gone for all I give a fuck. 

I still have a stuffed Baby Sinclair from when I was like 6. It's on my bed next to Pikachu, togepi, gizmo, stitch and toothless. 

If AEW have any sense, they won't even bother with that trash or her husband.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Well, The Bucks are sort of friends with Punk and I think Cody is too, so who knows?

They hired Dillinger just because he is friends with Cody and he is way, way less of star than Punk or AJ were

I loved Baby Sinclair, he was awesome :aryep*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dinosaurs fan
Never cared for the show myself
And I like dinosaurs usually


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I used to love dinosaurs when I was a kid, not just the tv show

I remember in one of my birthdays they gave me a triceratops (my favorite dinosaur) toy, I was so happy

Then puberty hit and I forget all about dinosaurs lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

a typical Saturday afternoon for zrc 25 years ago:

Dinosaurs
WCW
Suburban Commando
Baywatch
The Lottery with Mystic Meg
Noel's House Party
Gladiators.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Dinosaurs :mark :mark

- Has read all X-Men comics


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I haven't read many X-Men comics at all really. I pretty much stick to X-Treme (because it has no Wolverine and love most the team) and Age of Apocalypse. Still got my comics based off the cartoon too though (along with the action figures).

:beckyhi

I burst out laughing earlier watching Baby. When he says to Earl "I don't know why I married you!" then hits him with a frying pan. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*They still air the wrestling here on Saturdays

It used to air at 7pm when I was a kid, but the more PG it went the earlier it started, now it airs at noon :lol

Out of the show you mention I only know Dinosaurs, WCW and Baywatch. I used to love Baywatch, especially its theme song :grin2:*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Peyton Royce Number One Fan Here.

One Half of The IIConics. 

A very misunderstood poster on this site.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Must of like Buffy.

Probably likes Angel too, going by their sig.

Seems to be someone who likes almost any female wrestler, going by their other sigs.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has a Don Quijote quote in his info

Was friends with Phantom

Probably misses him*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Used to have a proverb in his sig previously

- Removed it from some reason

- Also used to support a lot more wrestlers


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Charlotte Flair fan. 

Becky Lynch Fan. 

Wants this Wildcard rule to burn to the ground.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Has the largest sig I've ever seen on here.

I see :asuka in there!

Would probably be interested in A.J. Lee returning.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Likes Agalloch :mark

- Has an interesting new sig/avi combo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wonders why I removed the phrase and some wrestlers from my sig

I removed some wrestlers because I didn't felt as invested in them as I used to.

I removed the phrase because mods asked me since I was using bigger Peyton sig pics :grin2:*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Is happy that the IIConics has lasted this long as Tag Team Champions. 

The only Becky Lynch disliker I respect and does have logic. 

A pretty good poster.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Was part of that war that went on in the worst posters thread in Rants
- Knows that the groups on WF died a long time ago, I have some Shield ones in my profile that I joined years ago lol
- Like me, was a big Shield fan (Y)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows that thread was terrible

- Shield fan

- Probably sad there won't be any more reunions. At least not anytime soon.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

That thread was a train wreck you couldn't look away from.

Thankfully this thread wasn't buried by the wave of reecejackox threads that were all bumped recently :lmao


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Always posts Charlynch when naming 3 things about me roud

- Doesn't have a user title

- Is probably in search of one


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Charlynch

Andy Styton

Sundays are so boring, might go out.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hi zrc :sashahi

Recently repped me

Knows that Sundays are very boring*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Urgh Sasha.

Morning Voldermord.

I was spreading the lurve with some green.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Apparently doesn't like Sasha

I am sad, Peyton's Bachelorette weekend is over :sadbecky

I did find hilarious that Tenille ditched the IIconics just to party a few more days in Vegas :lmao.*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Probably watched the G1 opener yesterday. Which I'm about an hour in to right now. 

Something, something, Peyton Royce.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Will have a decent time watching the G1 opener :anna

Probably also misses the Phantom

Something, something, Joshi*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phanny will be back eventually. They all come back.

something something Peyton.

Slow day


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*It always seem to be a "slow day" these days

My brother got sick, which is weird since he never gets sick, I am a bit worried, he was puking and going to the bathrrom all night

I mean, the idiot ate half a kilo of popcorn by himself the day before, so I kinda know why he is sick, but still, it worries me some*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Blames the popcorn.

Other parts of the forum are fine. Just Sunday's are trash. Not much to talk about unless AEW or WWE have a PPV.

I was surprised to see Fyter Fest and Fight for the Fallen so close together, might wanna change that moving forward.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- NOT THE MAMA!

- I love Baby Sinclair by the way.

- What's up?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Right now my country is playing the Copa America sinal and all the people on the streets are really nervous

We are losing 2-1 against Brazil atm

I should change the location in my info since there are no longer regualrs here, but I don't know to what
*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Change it to Kairi Sane's Pirate Ship :mark










"In my secret Peyton Royce closet shrine" would be more accurate though.

:beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*How many times should I have to say it? I don't have a physical Peyton shrine

All my worshipping is made online :lol

Has started watching the G1 from last night*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Damn.

Curses.

Yikes.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Ron Simmons

-Don't exist realistically speaking

-new catchphrase


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Loves Alexa Bliss. 

Loves AJ Styles. 

Was happy that AJ Styles turned heel last week on Raw.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Jumpin' Jiminy Christmas! Phantom's here! :mark

- King of the slayers, the slayer of kings.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Killed the thread as usual roud

I am worried about my brother, he is going to the hospital in a bit, he keeps going to the bathroom :sadbecky

And no IIconics at RAW tonight, this day just started and it already sucks*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not the mama.

Want the mama.

I'm the baby, gotta love me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Oh, please. I am this thread.

- Hope your brother is okay.

- Probably saving up to buy that Peyton figure.

- What?

- How did I get ninja'd?

- :beckyhi arc.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You haven't been this thread for weeks.

I dunno but you did.

Who is arc? haha. :beckyhi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You are.

- According to autocorrect.

- Missed you, arc.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Missed you too, twatbag.

I need to stop playing Sporcle, I'm up to 290 badge achievements. :lmao

Not the mama.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Enveloped by the perennial madness of Sporcle. 

- Enjoys Dinosaurs.

- He's the baby, gotta love him.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

It's the Phantom of the forum.

Back to being the "above" user, it seems.

Loves their European cinema.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- For today, dear one.

- Who knows what tomorrow will bring...

- ...besides danger, that is.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Phantom is back! :woo

- Says it's only for today :sadbecky


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Misses Phantom (So do I!)

- I counted two Becky gifs in your post and one Becky picture in your sig, that's three Beckys.

- :skhi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Three Beckys > One Becky :fact

- Matrix fan :woo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*No Beckys >>>>>>>>

Thinks that the IIconics have the tag belts hostage

That would imply that Vince actually remembers that the Womens tag belts exist :lol*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Green

Emerald.

Mid of the visual scale wavelenght colour.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Emerald is a nice color

- Would you like a sugar cube with that tea? 

- As of this moment right now, you've got 968 posts

:imout


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Used to have a Candy Floss avatar.

Here's Hana Kimura with cotton candy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Loves asian chicks

Probably loves asian stuff in general

Recently repped me Kairi :bjpenn*


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Runs the WoW subsection

Likes Peyton 

Has a great Sig


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Never heard of those.

-Likes music much more than I do then.

-Yep.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Found this pic hot










The amount of people outraged because of a clip of Peyton sitting on the lap of a stripper during her bachelortte party celebrations is kinda incredible

I guess Bachelor/Bachelorette party celebrations these days have to be a quiet dinner with friends because if you do anything more than that you are qualified as a cuck/cheater*


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- :ajhi

- Peyton looks so gorgeous in that picture, Mordy

- Here's another pretty pic


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Liv Morgan Fan 

Has a unique user name. 

Also probably likes Peyton Royce.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Likes Bret Hart.

Likes HBK.

Should I infer they must of loved the New Generation era, then?


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- National

- Basketball

- Association


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Likes Liv

Feels Flossy

Knows about the wrestling business


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Misses Tenille

Wishes he was the stripper she rode during Peyton's bachelorette party

Just surpassed 10k points*


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Supports Adam Cole (BAYBAY)

Always Active

A cool username


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Ma-Trish Reloaded said:


> - National
> 
> - Basketball
> 
> - Association


You mean those initials bellow my username?

No, they ain't about basketball.

It actually means: No Bandwagoners Allowed.



Above:

Likes Ultron

Movie or comic ver?

Joined in 2017.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

HugoCortez said:


> You mean those initials bellow my username?
> 
> No, they ain't about basketball.
> 
> ...


Definitely comic version not his movie Jobber appearance.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Heavy Tenille supporter. 

Has a very attractive avatar. 

Wishes that Tenille will end up in AEW next.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Said something.

I didn't really read it.

What up B?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Recently changed his avatar to a classic kid/teen show from the 80's. Dinosaurs I guess. 

From the Jungle Boy's Treehouse. 

Into classic stuff. 

// Nothing much just about to fix some dinner and get some sugar from the store.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

90s not 80s and yes it's Dinosaurs.

Not the mama!

I'm the baby gotta love me


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*No I don't

Wants to play with Jungle Boy's Twink

Both in real life and in video game form :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jungle Boy is the twink.

You love me anyway, cause you be the Peruvian Pervert, the Bush slayer, the Serial Royce Offender, the one, the only, Voldermord.

You're also NOT THE MAMA!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am not the Mama, I am your Daddy

And your Uncle

Unlike last week, not much Royce offending this week, not many posts from her since her bachelorette party weekend :sadbecky. Also, the cards for WWE South American tour have been released and, as I expected, no IIconics :mj2Vince2

Which means thar I finally have enough money to buy a phone, so I probably will get one in the next couple of days, I am a bit excited about it :aryep*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> *No I don't
> 
> Wants to play with Jungle Boy's Twink
> 
> Both in real life and in video game form :lol*


You may have your own Peyton to play with soon.











zrc said:


> Jungle Boy is the twink.
> 
> You love me anyway, cause you be the Peruvian Pervert, the Bush slayer, the Serial Royce Offender, the one, the only, Voldermord.
> 
> You're also NOT THE MAMA!!!


-Likes this Jungle Boy guy.

-Old kids show character avatar I barely remember.

-Almost vintage.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A ps1 is vintage now, so Dinosaurs is vintage. 

Jungle Boy <3

hey clashy.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

StylesClash90 said:


>



Holy dopey smokes. The Peyton figure is unbelievably awful looking.

Almost as awful looking as any of the Asuka ones.

The Billie figure looks much better.


Above:

Likes that old early 90s Dinosaur sitcom.

I used to call them Dinosaur Simpsons.

Though the father reminded me of Pete from the Goofy shows and movies.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Those non-monster Asuka figures are as grotesque as anything in Hell. 

- They look like melted wax sculptures of Ernest Borgnine.

- I love them.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- PHANTOM HI! :ajhi

- I actually think those IIconics figs look pretty good.

- Probably the hugest Robin fan to exist.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hi Phantom

There is a new Kabuki Warriors t-shirt

You probably already bought it don't you? :lauren

MA TRISH

Wow, ninja'd me, I didn't thought that was possible with how dead this thread is

Fellow IIconics fan

Misses Liv Morgan*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Hasn't commented about the figures I posted.

-Trying to hide the excitement.

-Would hate to know what he'll do with it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I talked about those figures like 6 months ago, when they first released those previews :lmao

They are nothing special tbh, but I am happy that my girl got one

I will buy the t-shirts first, then maybe I will buy those*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> *I talked about those figures like 6 months ago, when they first released those previews <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> They are nothing special tbh, but I am happy that my girl got one
> 
> I will buy the t-shirts first, then maybe I will buy those*


Huh? They were just released on Ringside collectibles as prototypes.

I don't recall you saying anything about them.

Anyway they got the facial scans fairly correct not bad really.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Ok, more like 3 months ago :lol



Mordecay said:



IIconics finally are getting their owen action figures (Peyton's first action figure) roud


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114292519775371264








Click to expand...

I already knew they got figures coming for a while*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> *Ok, more like 3 months ago <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are cardboard cutouts lol.

Usually they wouldn't reveal them that early.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Yeah, but those were the models that were coming

Peyton changes her look so much that any action figure of her would be outdated after 3 months :lol

At least they will be using the Super Show Down gears, which are some of their best gears*


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- I loved their Super Showdown gears too.

- Have they worn them ever since? I forget.

- How are you though?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am fine thanks for asking

No, they haven't worn those outfits again

I guess they are only gonna use them when they go to Australia on tour (like in October this year)*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Might be jealous of me cos I get to see Peyton again in October for those Aussie shows :lol
- Hasn't had to change his sig and av in awhile
- Should put Mox in his 'also supporting' list


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Lucky you, she isn't coming to the South American tour in August (which includes my country this year) because she gets married that same weekend :sadbecky.

Hopefully she takes IIconics pics when she sees them in October... and post them this time :beckylol

Feels like she can't win with the Seth situation these past couple of weeks: If she criticizes him she is called a bad fan, but if she defends it she is called a delusional fan.*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Greetings, my fellow coded space travellers.

I got urgent news to share with all of you.

Peace, love, something.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I had a dream last night that they did Kill Bill vol 3

and Sofie Fatale had Aja Kong as a bodyguard, and a blind Elle Driver trained a new group of Assassin's with Asuka, Kairi Sane, Io Shirai, Green's Daughter from vol 1 & Alexandra Shipp.

I enjoyed it xD


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Likes Nia Jax

Remembers 90s TV shows

Is a fan of Kill Bill


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Plays Playstation. 

T. Dashwood fan. 

Been here since 2017.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Very Active in WF

Women's wrestling fan

Likes Buffy


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Likes Charlotte Flair. 

Likes Sasha Banks.

Wants Sasha Banks to return to have a good feud.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Faith
Drusilla
Willow
Lorne
Illyria
Anyanka
Andrew
Giles

Always will be my favourites, fuck Buffy (as a character she sucks)


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Nia Jax fan

Makes the most popular WF female wrestlers thread

Probably the only Tamina fan here


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hey! You're not one of the regulars! :O

- Digs that Charlotte. :woo

- Frequents the Asuka thread.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You aren't a regular either.

Not the mama.

Saw some Wes Craven movie earlier, it was garbage. Think it was called My Soul to Take.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

zrc said:


> I had a dream last night that they did Kill Bill vol 3
> 
> and Sofie Fatale had Aja Kong as a bodyguard, and a blind Elle Driver trained a new group of Assassin's with Asuka, Kairi Sane, Io Shirai, Green's Daughter from vol 1 & Alexandra Shipp.
> 
> I enjoyed it xD


Interesting...

Did they get killed in that dream?

Or, to paraphrase Samuel L. Jackson: did they have glorious death scenes?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They did yes.

I always write down any dreams I have. They're quite funny to look back on.

Having a good day?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*So and so, thanks for asking :grin2:

Recently repped me

Will most likely watch Jungle Boy's recently announced match at Fight for the Fallen*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The whole tag team tournament round 1 bye stipulation is so ridiculous. :lmao

Expected that 3 way tag week ago though, including the exact 3 teams I expected.

Don't think it matters which team wins it. They won't be winning the tourney anyway.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

zrc said:


> They did yes.
> 
> I always write down any dreams I have. They're quite funny to look back on.
> 
> *Having a good day?*


Why do you ask?

All my days are mediocre.

Nothing new under the sun.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

HugoCortez said:


> Why do you ask?
> 
> All my days are mediocre.
> 
> Nothing new under the sun.


Trying to make conversation.
Asuka fan.
I feel his pain.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Yeah, with a few exceptions every day is the same

I expect the Dark Order to win since it is their first match

IIconics in Watch Along instead of the PPV again :fuck:fuckthis*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Tag Team Champions.... of House Shows.

The Bucks are high on Lucha and Twinky. So they _could_win. But Dark Order isn't a bad shout. 

I already forgot who won the match two weeks ago. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*They are even losing on live events now :sadbecky

They are making the matches non title so they can lose

I thought that was only made because they didn't want the Kabuki Chicks losing in Asia, but they IIconics also lost to them in last Monday's house show*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Business as usual then.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- My Soul to Take is...

- *checks notes* bad.

- Bye. :dance


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Always has Asuka in his favorites

Can't wait for her and Kairi to take the titles from my girls

Won't like when they dissapear from tv despite being the champs*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Asuka is the Robin from Stranger Things of wrestling.

- I will be disappointed if you don't own a Skippy figure by the end of the year.

- :sashahi Mordy.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Phantom cameo!

You know what that means...

Time to post Io :woo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I... probably won't be able to buy one :sadbecky

I may get a t-shirt though, if I can save some money since I am gonna spend most if not all of the money I have saved buying a phone

That probably will be my Christmas gift to myself

PURGATORY

Former Cobra

Probably loving Io's heel turn

Hey, she finally is somewhat interesting, I will give her that :shrug*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I found out that a friend of mine wears Kate Micucci's hand-me-downs.

- Not a joke.

- Io exists. 

:beckyhi Cobra.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Also exists...

... To spread Shida love.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Is all about the Shida love

- Knows Phantom loves Io :woo


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

He'll come clean about his love for Io one day. He can't suppress it forever.

Is all about the Charlynch love.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

zrc said:


> Trying to make conversation.
> Asuka fan.
> I feel his pain.


Please tell me about those death scenes from your Kill Bill dream.

It would be a way to make my day a bit less mediocre.


And I want to know if Asuka got a cool gory one. Btw, which look were each sporting in that dream? Were they in their in ring attires?



Above:

Likes Toyota.

Likes Shida.

Should post some Syuri. She was cool, the quintessential Kana rival and "a lugit badass dur".


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They were in darker versions of the ring gear from what I recall. kairi had an eye patch over one eye for disrespecting Elle in training (like she had hers removed by Pi Mei(?))

Asuka had her head cut off by Uma Thurman.

I'm hoping for Volume 4 tonight. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*It's a baby

You got to love him

We kinda do*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I came with the furniture. Buy a couch get a twat for free.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Calls himself a twat

At least he is not an SPO who goes by the name VoldeMord

Has a worst sleeping schedule than me*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Haha I'm crashing any minute now.

Been a long day.

Those Iiconics figures, what's up with PR's face? Billie Kays looks like it's made from plastic irl so hers looks fine, but Peyton's Is hideous.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Let's hope those are prototypes and not the final product :shrug

The fun part is that Peyton probably has more shit done to her face than Billie's irl :lol

Billie's face is mostly bad make up*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh I'm well aware of the five feet of makeup on both of them.

Tamina has to have 10 feet of makeup to look remotely female. She unfortunately inherited her fathers looks.

and Nia Jax didn't inherit any, she just ate her parents instead.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Peyton is gorgeous without make up though


















And Nia, while not my cup of tea, also has a very pretty face :shrug*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Knows Peyton doesn't mind taking pics with fans when she's not wearing makeup
- Has reminded me that Nia Jax exists LOL (I legit forgot about her...)
- Added Mox to his 'also supporting' list :woo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't find Peyton attractive, sorry dude. 

Make up or not. I have friends who look like her, she's nothing special.

Nia has a very pretty face for a biffa truck yes.


Hey up it's Mox Girl.
Hey girl.
Knows I'll never put anyone in a supporting list. :lmao
These are shit three things yes? Forgive me, it's 3:17am and quite frankly on my last bar of energy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*MOX GIRL

Has seen Peyton without make up irl, how is she?

Probably liked the shirtless Mox pic I posted in the Mox fan thread :lol

Definitely liked that I added him to my favorites

ZRC


Like I said before, maybe her kind of beauty is something I am not used to here and that's why I find her more attractive :shrug

Like Zelina, people find her extremely attractive, I just find her average because there are a ton of girls like her here 

I honestly don't know what it is, probably because I have a huge crush on her I think she is more attractive than she really is *


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

All the WWE women have their appeal to different fans, it's why they're there. There's someone to cater for all tastes.

None of them were hired for their in ring skills (and I'm sticking to this mantra until proven otherwise).

Hell they even made Awesome Kong lose weight before signing her. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I guess so

Can't seem able to sleep

This is the most active the thread has been in a bit :lol*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Peyton looks good without makeup, she's not wearing any in my pic with her
- Posted shirtless Mox in his fan thread which I always appreciate :lol
- We've both been on WF for 5 years this year


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah no sleep for me tonight, the sun is rising in the next ten minutes so might as well stay awake. 

Thread has been dead, The Fellowship has disbanded. Phantom trotted off to Mount Doom, whilst we stayed to kill some orc.

It appears Mox girl is trying to make the Baby cry. Damn you turtling me. *NOT THE MAMA!!!*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The fellowship is indeed dead

Says that Mox Girl is NOT THE MAMA

I miss pissing off people by posting Peyton pics here :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I was corrupted by the Ring.

- Mankind is doomed.

- sorry lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has been corrupted

Mankind is doomed

Probably has gotten his Kiernan Shipka clone army

@zrc ; I want your opinion on something since, from all the people I know here you are the one who party (or used to party) the most: What do you think about this? This is from Peyton's bachelorette party


















I think that is normal behaviour in a bachelorette party, especially when you are the bride and you are in male revues

People have been calling her a cheater and a whore because of that*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I think that's fine.

- Internet nerdos need to relax.

- I'm zrc now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*That's what I thought

Should know that I have never seen a single episode of Stranger Things

Hopefully things are ok with him in his life outside the forum :aryep*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- :beckyhi

- Is apparently zrc now

-









EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja

- Added Moxley to his list

- Goes wherever he's not invited


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Strippers at a hen party? of course it's fucking normal.

I mean I just call that Friday, but then she gets to sit on Tye Dillinger's face so she gets it every day anyway.

I'm not dead yet Phanny.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- NINJA'D!!! :mark

- Wants me to admit that I love Io.










- Here's this:










zrc:

- Not dead.

- Knows that the content in Mordy's post is pretty tame.

- Does the Time Warp.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tame, I could go to the local pub and see that any night. :lmao

The last film I watched: most interesting thing was some kids drinking water and the woman impaled on a tree branch. Oh and the end credits.

Looking forward to the Dr Strange sequel.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah. The Elvis pelvic thrust is more salacious than that.

- What movie?

- Damn right! :dance


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It was called Summer Camp from 2015. It was basically any film where folks get a rage virus from water. :lmao

I will have to wait for Kill Bill vol 4 dream now until tomorrow night.

God I'm gonna be lethal today. :lmao

Any news on Doctor Strange anyway? Or they not slotted the next phase yet?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I guess they are gonna wait to the E3 or a Comic Con to make the announcements of Phase 4

BTW I don't think Peyton's get to sit in Tye's face every day since he left WWE, she even posted that she wasn't going to see him for 2 weeks because of the tour on Asia and her Bachelorette party in Vegas.

But I imagine she banged his brains out as soon as she returned home, especially after what she did in Vegas :lol*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :eyeroll

- Obsessive

- Close to 15,000 posts


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

10 times!!!

She'll be leaving soon then, to start having little Iiconic Perfect 10 babies. Shawn will give her a good spearing.

I used to crush hard on Dolph Ziggler, until he went through that hobo hippy phase, and the zrcock remained flaccid for him ever since. 


Yeah comic-con is probably best for the next phase announcement. Not expecting X-Men until Phase 5 anyway (at the least)

:beckyhi

Emerald turtled me.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got turtled

- Used to crush on Ziggler

- X-Men fan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I used to crush on the 2 in your avy too. :lmao

But the sleeve tattoos turned me off Orton and Styles just got old.

Mark Jindrak however, got better with age. Used to chat with him on Twitter, glad he never knew what I thought of him. :lmao


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- The tattoos are cool though :shrug

- Has a new avatar

- Misses Nia Jax


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No they aren't. They're a mess. His tatts were fine before he had the full sleeves.

Had the avi for a week.

Do I miss my hungry hippo? Nope. Means I don't have to read through the usual shit posts. Oh the joys when she returns at the Rumble, the moaning will be nauseating.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*If Nia takes the title from the Cringe Man when she returns, the meltdown would be wens3

Used to have a crush in a lot of wrestlers

Right now his heart only belongs to Jungle Boy :lol*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc

- I do expect her to get a decent pop if she returns at the Rumble

- People only shit on her due to the unfortunate incident with Becky. Before that, they were usually neutral towards her.

- Won't mind being on the receiving end of a Tamina Superkick

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja

- Michael Cole fan

- Has a crush on Shawn Spears


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nah, I would like to crush Shawn Spears for being the luckiest guy alive :lol

But he could probably kick my ass if we are being honest

People were very critical of Nia even before the Becky incident, not sure what are you talking about*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Being critical and being hateful are different things

- He's not the luckiest guy alive though. He's just a normal guy. It's just you that is overly obsessive.

- Kane fan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Funniest part is Nia did improve, but she piled on a load of weight and couldn't do some of her moves like she used to. I have been critical of her myself. She can pull out a good match when against the right opponent and she's motivated to do so. My highlight of the year is still Tamjax smashing in the iiconics at Elimination Chamber.

I crushed huge on a lot of them lol. But you're right Jungle Boy is number 1 right now. Followed by Gargano, Angelico, Dijakovic, Kip Sabian, EC3, Tony Nese. But not Ricochet he can stick his fingers somewhere else (we know he does).

I find it funny Tamina was in Triple Threat matches for the womens title in May on house shows. She totally ate the pin/submitted in all of them. :lmao


Turtled me.
Knows any second of being around Tamina would be precious to me.
I once had a conversation with her, Natalya and Layla in the Bullring when they were on the UK tour years back. I gave each of them a single red rose and said to have a nice trip. xD


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Her two matches with Ronda were great.

- Her match with Alexa at WM 34 was decent too.

- That's a pretty big list :bjpenn


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't consider 7 wrestlers out of thousands to be big. Though I don't know half of them so I'll probably crush on them too. :lmao

I once saw Zack Ryder in HMV in the anime section. What a geek!

Dolph, Sheamus, Henry and Hornswoggle were in the hotel bar, drinking a LOT.

Asuka and Ronda have probably got the best matches out of Saxxy Jaxxy. I didn't think much of her match with Bliss tbh. But that's probably because I don't like Alexa, watching her get squashed with a top rope samoan drop was fun though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Spears IS the luckiest man alive

Rollins, on the other hand... poor guy :lauren

Probably misses Charlotte on tv

ZRC

Weird that sexy Shane is not on your list :lol

If I could look like a wrestler I would choose McIntyre

I remember one day I was watching RAW in my aunt's house and she started to drool when she saw him :lol*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- If that is your definition of being the luckiest man alive :heston

- Yeah, I do miss her on TV

- Wants his favourites to stay off TV for as long as possible so they can hold on to those titles


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

How the fuck did I forget Sexy Shane? 

I will now cry in the corner. I forgot Evan Bourne and Tyler Bate too. 

The Women's Tag belts aren't even recognised by me anymore. I'm starting to wonder why I bothered adding a womens teams section to the Womens Rankings, when there aren't any anymore.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You are engaged to one of the most beautiful woman in the world, who also happens to like wrestling, yeah, I would call that extremely lucky.

I actually want my girls on tv, whether if they are champs or not, I just want them on the shows

In fact, I wouldn't be so mad of them not being on tv if they weren't the champs, but they are and even with that they can make it to tv, it's frustrating.

ZRC

Didn't Bate had some "dissapointing" leaks a few months ago? I remember people on reddit making fun of it

I think that Aussie show that guy Sexton was doing got canceled lol. Too bad, I wanted an IIconics cameo

Knows that there are barely any tag teams in the womens division*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc

- I forgot about Asuka vs Nia Jax. 

- That was a really good match too and the beginning of her face turn.

- Doesn't like Sophie Turner's acting

EDIT

Mordy

- :beckylol

- She's not one of the most beautiful women in the world. I don't even find her beautiful. Beauty is subjective in the first place anyway. 

- Is too obsessed for his own good.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I can only go based on what I've seen her in (X-Men) and make a decision. I've not got round to GoT yet, if I ever do.

Nia could return with 1004 holds and people will still say she can't wrestle. :lmao

You're kinda making me miss Nia now.  and Tamina on something more than Superstars. Nia was the best thing for Tamina and Tamina was the worst thing for Nia.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You are right about that third thing

You are wrong about the second though, at least the first part.

I should probably go to sleep now, don't want to be up all night like zrc. Good night :bye

ZRC

Ninja

Misses Nia

One for the old times unch*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc



zrc said:


> Nia was the best thing for Tamina and Tamina was the worst thing for Nia.


- That's true :beckylol

- Tamina did have a good performance at WM 35 though

- Well, Sophie Turner is not really a great actress. So you're not entirely wrong.

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja

- Is about to go offline

- Good night


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ah Wrestlemania 35. The show of the disappearing ladies some have rarely been seen since.

If you spot Mickie James, Liv Morgan, Sarah Logan then please return them to WWE via Connecticut. Thanks.

Sweet dreams Voldermord.

Should know I can't sleep now as I've gotta stay awake for the postman. This will be a long day.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Made me think about Kill Bill earlier.

It made me change my avy.

Repped my pic in the Random Picture thread despite not knowing who it is.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gotta love some Go Go (I can never spell her last name right) Yubari? 

Was just spreading some green. And I remember you repping Baby hitting Freddie Mercury with a frying pan. :lmao

:beckyhi Should know I've been waiting for a delivery, when it's currently 300 miles away at a depot and not coming till tomorrow. :lmao


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I will always rep Freddie Mercury.

I wonder what the package is :hmm:

More Jungle Boy merch?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Logan actually returned to tv this past Monday

Mickie is injured, I guess that's why she hasn't appeared

Liv is fucking doomed*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *
> ZRC
> 
> Didn't Bate had some "dissapointing" leaks a few months ago? I remember people on reddit making fun of it
> *


I kinda feel weird drooling over a guy who used to go to a community centre I volunteered at (he was 13/14 at the time). The leaks weren't anything special, it was him flirting with chicks with dicks on a dating app for fellow mutant lovers. So all I have to do is sprout tits and I'd have a shot. :lmao

I think most the women are doomed at the moment. Nobody gave a shit the second Ronda went, especially WWE creative. They're literally just spinning wheels with the same 4 women and the others are just random cameos and house show fodder. I don't think anyone will even remember half of them by the time the next rumbles rolls around. And then they'll be like "oh damn she's still employed?".

Did Logan use the Riott song? If anything they could easily send Morgan straight back to Raw and nobody would even notice she'd gone in the first place. 
@Mordecay; I saw some Secky videos on YouTube. Is it just me or do they have absolutely no chemistry whatsoever? When I see couples on screen in WWE they usually have a spark, and they just don't seem to have one. Naomi has it with Uce, Lana has it with Rusev hell even Luna and Gangrel had it back in the day. But Becky and Seth, they just come across as awkward.



Purgatory said:


> I will always rep Freddie Mercury.
> 
> I wonder what the package is :hmm:
> 
> More Jungle Boy merch?


Gimme Jungle Boy t-shirts, figures, posters, bed sheets. I draw the line at a blow up Jungle Boy though. :lmao The Package is just the American Dad collection on DVD, nothing to yay. I like to watch them before I go to sleep.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Yeah, everyone has been saying that about Becky and Seth, even Lacey and Corbin have more chemistry. That's why I call them the cringe couple :lol

Yeah, Logan used the Riott song. Morgan have been using her NXT song and the Riott song in live events, they can't make up their minds :lol

Wants more Jungle Boy merch... except for blow up dolls :lol*


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Huge Peyton Royce fan

Becky Hater

Has all the Iiconics merch probably


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You know full well the day AEW comes to the UK, Jungle Boy won't make that flight home. He'll be in the zrc's funhouse, :lmao

Only reason I ask is, this month is the last to change any theme music in the new videogame. So they'll all end up with the Riott song.

Turtled by sara sad.
Mord doesn't have Iiconic merch yet, he's saving for a t-shirt.
Votes in the rankings threads, it's appreciated.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*More like I am saving for the shipping :lol

It's twice than the actual t-shirt

I wish there was a wrestling store here so it wouldn't be so expensive*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

wrestling stores are expensive.

I only go in, if theres something I MUST have,

Like a Jungle Boy T-Shirt.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Even if they are expensive I don't think they will charge me 100 dollars for 2 t-shirts, which is what it would cost me if I buy them in WWE shop.

Jungle Boy's n1 fan

Wouldn't let him go :lol*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I had to look at Jungle Boy's t-shirts on PWT just out of curiosity. They're not too bad :lol

Made a thread about this weekends events.

G1 Night 3 looks the best on paper.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Oedo Tai fan

Likes Kill bill

Probably watches a lot of Japanese wrestling


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Charlotte fan.

Sasha fan.

I guess they would like the article someone posted on the Asuka thread. Or maybe not, who knows.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

HugoCortez said:


> Charlotte fan.
> 
> Sasha fan.
> 
> I guess they would like the article someone posted on the Asuka thread. Or maybe not, who knows.


Fellow Asuka fan

Vince mcmahon hater

Should know I would never like a article hating on Asuka since she's one of my favorites.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- One of the best posters on WF

- Hates the Wildcard Rule


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- Becky fan :mark:
- thread regular 
- probably liked styles/orton at mania


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka fan :mark

Flipping me off.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Won the feud.

- With Mayu. wens3

- Here's my boy:


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka super fan

Likes Comics 

His name is after Phantom of the Opera I assume.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is correct. 










- Gets along with groovy ol' Emerald. :nice

- Digs Sasha. :sashahi


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Evening all. God shoot me, I've been a walking zombie all day. Sleep needed.

Hey Phanny, back to haunting the thread I see. We missed you... Kind of.

Called emerald groovy. Not as groovy as ASh Williams being in MK 11 and getting his own videogame (again, i'm well aware of fistful of boomstick on the ps2/xbox) xD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I have a terrible headache... so nothing new

Is a zombie atm

Should take a nap or got to sleep early*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I can't do that. I'll be awake before 4am.

Taken an pills for your headache? Probably get them because of the sheer mass of hair they removed from your scalp.

Even as a Zombie, theres only one thing i'd wanna be eating tonight... Jungle Boy! :lmao


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

If I say 90s, you say...


If I say 60s, you say...


If I say XIIIth century, you say...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*From Spain

Likes Regular Show I think

Asuka's most dissapointed fan besides Tyrion*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Had a terrible headache earlier, hopefully it went away. 

One of my good friends on here who is intelligent. 

Hopes that Peyton has a good wedding day.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Fan

Good poster

Hopes we get Becky vs Sasha for SS


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Sasha fan

Probably misses her

No sig*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posts in Becky threads


Not a fan of women's tennis 


Likes Cathy Kelley


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Charles just made a cameo.

Like Sonya Deville

Tennis in general is boring shit.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is correct about tennis.


Should know the Sonya Deville photo thread is as dead as anything, only I keep it alive. 


Knows Tamina sticks around way past her sell by date.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

And I'm glad she does. As Tamina's WF rep, I'm not gonna say otherwise am I?

Has Sonya posted pics with her new girlfriend?

I don't find most sports interesting to watch tbh. I don't mind athletics, mostly because they're really unpredictable and over pretty quickly. But then I used to play pole vault myself.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Tennis is pretty boring unless the best players are on the court facing each other

Womens tennis is even worse

Probably a bit worried about Tamina's injury*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She'll be fine, nothing to worry about it.

Best players at whacking a ball, congratulations to them for wasting their life.

Saw a Nia article on lords of pain, dozens of the usual shit comments. :lmao Nice to see she doesn't have to be there to get trash.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Skippy seems like she is gonna debut a new look, apparently she has cut her hair (again) :lauren

I wonder how long until she gets bored of it, she changes her look all the time :lol

Tennis players get paid tons of money for whacking a ball, I wouldn't call that a waste. Hell, you and me both are fans of people who get hit and take bumps for even less money and recognition*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Suspect is tmy total opposite when it comes to wrestling preferences.

Loves RotK.

Loves Endgame (not bad at all, but I preferred Infinity War)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *Skippy seems like she is gonna debut a new look, apparently she has cut her hair (again) :lauren
> 
> I wonder how long until she gets bored of it, she changes her look all the time :lol
> 
> Tennis players get paid tons of money for whacking a ball, I wouldn't call that a waste. Hell, you and me both are fans of people who get hit and take bumps for even less money and recognition*


oh look the money thing again. You can't buy happiness with a mastercard.

I couldn't give a fuck how much someone makes or doesn't make. Entertain me.

Nobody cares if Generic Australian 347 changed her hair again.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Money can't buy happiness, but it sure makes life easy

And I imagine most tennis players don't play for the money, but for the glory, just like the wrestlers. :shrug

Which is why I don't think that tennis players making a living and having a profession by "whacking a ball" is that much different than wrestlers*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

said some generic shit.

I didn't read it.

Go back to the pit that spawned you.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Not the mama!

Not the papa either!

It's some random creep from the back alleys! Help!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gonna watch AEW tonight?

Loves Asuka for reasons. 

Possibly Spanish.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

I'll watch it later this week. Tonight I'm going to be writing stuff. God bless the internet for allowing people to watch stuff with a certain "delay".

Yeah, for secret reasons that are classified to everyone but a very few authorized people.

"Possibly"? 100% Spaniard, colega.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Yes I will

Wants me to return to the pit

Headches and me, name a more IIconic duo

HUGO

Ninja'd me

100% spaniard

Won't watch FFTF live*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Has to hate McMahon nepotism for keeping all our favs off of TV

Will have thar sig forever

Might have watched some wrestling today*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Might like Final Fantasy a little bit :hmm:

Should know that I'm posting this during L.I.J.'s entrance.

Bye, now.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Chiaki Kuriyama fan

Fellow 17er

Likes Io Shirai


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posts a lot about women's wrestlers 

Has started posting more in this thread recently

Probably female


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Ziggler fan

- Sends nice reps :cool2

- Likes AC/DC


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Great user 

Charlynch fan

Probably hopes we see Randy vs Aleister soon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is right that I want to see Randy vs Aleister but not too soon. I want them to build up Aleister before that.

- Loved the Charlotte, Becky and Ronda brawl segment

- Joined in the same month and year as me


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't think Ziggler is boring

Probably wants to see Charlotte making her return tonight

Not interested in AEW it seems*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is wrong about one thing. I am interested in AEW.

- Watches NJPW

- Posts in green


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Won newest member award ! 
Has A cool sig
Also that avi is cool asf!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Does anybody know if Lana has appeared since Wrestlemania? I know she hasn't had a match since the battle royal.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*She has as a manager for Rusev and Nakamura

And she has wrestled on house shows I think

She and Rusev asked for time off though, not sure for how long, but they have been out for like a month, maybe more*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *She has as a manager for Rusev and Nakamura
> 
> And she has wrestled on house shows I think
> 
> She and Rusev asked for time off though, not sure for how long, but they have been out for like a month, maybe more*


she hasn't wrestled any matches tv or house show since Wrestlemania, I checked. 

Wasn't sure if shed'd managed since then is all.

sorting the list for the women's rankigs and wanting to make sure it's completely up to date.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I saw her with the Iiconics on the European tour, I thought she wrestled, I guess I was wrong

They added 2 matches tonight, now every title will be on the line excet for the womens tag titles :sadbecky

Just retire the titles already, they probably are hurting my girls more than help them at this point*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Probably?!
The TNA Knockout Tag Titles were used better
And those sucked


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am just trying not to be so sad about it by downplaying the fact that, indeed, those titles are a curse :sadbecky

No matter what Peyton looks amazing










Not sure about the new look, I will need more pics to have a definitive opinion








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Peyton Royce.

- Royce.. Ro... Ro... Bin.

- Robin.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't even feel like argue

Today has been a shitty day for my two idols

I am sad :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should know that I stopped paying attention to WWE about a month ago.

- Something probably happened to the IIconics.

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has returned
Has a sig of some Stranger Things character
She looks crazy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- She's brilliant and I love her.

- Probably the best Robin.

- Certainly better than Jason Todd.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Them be fighting words
I know nothing of that show beyond season 1
Why is she dressed like a sailor?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's her work uniform.

- She scoops ice cream.

- And solves international crimes.

Also a great Robin:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Actually I was talking about Peyton and Federer

Federer lost the longest Wimbledon final in history 13-12 in the fifth set after having 2 match points with his serve

And the Iiconics are the only champions not on tonight's PPV card

So yeah, a pretty shitty day*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

no point having a pointless match on the card.

they already have 12 of them.

lol tennis


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*That match lasted 5 hours

I am exhausted

I am not even gonna watch the PPV, I am gonna watch the Watch Along show to see the IIconics :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Tennis is an inferior version of Pong.

- Having freaky-deaky Kill Bill dreams. :nice

- Phantom's Phun Phact: Robin is Beatrix Kiddo's daughter. 










Mordy:

- Ninja.

- Sad ninja.

- Hug.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*No wonder her face looked familiar :lol

I may watch Stranger Things one day

I still haven't watched season 2 of Sabrina :lmao*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sabrina and Robin buddy cop series... :banderas

- Make it happen, Netflix!

- We're talkin' 'bout Netflix, so it might actually happen! They'll throw money at anything! :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

And it's exactly why I don't give a shit about Netflix or its "exclusives".

Anything good ends up on dvd anyway. 

I knew about her being Uma's daughter.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- But I wanted to post a picture of them together.

- So I did.

- Not the mama.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She's ugly.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- BEAUTY IS SUBJECTIVE, TURKEY! DIG!

- Also, she basically looks like Uma in anime form.

- Umbrella Academy was good.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She looks like she took 40 lines of coke.

I watched Umbrella Academy on YouTube.

Other than Wentworth I don't watch current TV/other streamy subscription shit.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I fail to see the negative in that.

- Well, I watched it because of you. On Netflix. :dance

- Is Wentworth any good? if so, real good or Phantom "good"?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Depends if you like women's prison dramas.

It's nothing like Orange is the New Black, which is why I love it.

I used to say Bad Girls was my favourite prison drama of all time... until I started watching WEntworth. We're 7 seasons in now, think 1-6 are on Netflix with 7 being added end of july/beginning of August.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Really kind and always has time for me .

Tells you how it is .

Has a really cute avi.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Has ZERO FEAR.

Was probably born in 1984 :hmm:

I couldn't think of a 3rd thing but here's Io Shirai playing air guitar.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Her air guitar skills are shitty

I will leave a space in blank to put a Peyton doing air guitar pic that I can't find atm

Misses Asuka on tv*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Happy that The IIConics was not on this pay per view. 

Hopes to see them on Raw or SD this week. 

Happy to see Becky get the End of Days to wake up the crowd.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Watched Extreme Rules.

Golden State Warriors fan.

Should know that being a Spurs fan that I will not admit to liking Steph Curry in public.



Mordecay said:


> *Her air guitar skills are shitty
> 
> I will leave a space in blank to put a Peyton doing air guitar pic that I can't find atm
> 
> Misses Asuka on tv*


Io's air guitar is 10/10 you cretin! Way better than The IIconics dancing.



Spoiler: shitty dancing













:beckywhat


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*In that little dance the IIconics showed more charisma than Io in her whole NXT run before the heel turn

Today sucked

Tomorrow is gonna suck even more*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Factually incorrect.

How about we just agree that Kairi is better than all 3 and leave it at that, cool?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- :beckylol

-









- unch

EDIT

BC

- Ninja

- :beckyhi

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is ef :woo

Might have watched Fight for the Fallen :hmm:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

GoGo

Io

Changed his name and I was confused for about a week. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Killed the thread

Probably too busy watching Jungle Boy's performance at FFTF again and again to care

Probably mad that he ate the pin*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Watches aew.

-Probably likes this Jungle Boy too.

-His IIconics were left off a ppv once again.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't write AEW in capital letters

- Is loving AJ's heel turn :anna

- A really nice poster :becky2


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

doesn't have capital letters in his username.

Wanted Randy Orton to face Brock at Summerslam.

Would've been better than Rollins again.

:ugh


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

@emerald-fire

- One of only like 3 people in the world that are a Drew McIntyre fans. 

- I'm sure wouldn't mind for Orton to challenge Kofi Kingston at SummerSlam. 

-









@Purgatory

- Formerly known as Black Cobra.

- Is a Japanese women wrestling fan. 

- That's why gets along with Phantom.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Likes Sami Zayn :dance

- Cool poster


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Has my favourite gem in his username. 

Knows about wrasslin. 

Always Active.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Emma fan

- Likes emerald

- Dislikes Miz :sadbecky


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Doesn't understand that I can't be ninja'd, it's practically impossible. 

- Probably wants Finn Balor to join the Club. 

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *Killed the thread
> 
> Probably too busy watching Jungle Boy's performance at FFTF again and again to care
> 
> Probably mad that he ate the pin*


Why would I be mad at Jungle Boy eating a pin? I got better things to be mad about than that.

:beckyhi brooks
posted some shitty Zayn gif.
Everyone gets turtled in here. 
lol The Club, 3 years too late.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Watches AEW

Speaks the truth about the club. 

Is a good poster.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hypnotic Emma avi.

IS also a good poster.

Also watches AEW.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*My girls are gonna lose their titles tonight

They couldn't even get a title match on a PPV

sadbecky:Vince2*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Who cares?*

*Not me...*

_*Next!*_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Sadly I do

Posting in 3 colors

Is Google Chrome failing? The websites look weird*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is crying :lauren


At least he has favourites who are champions. 


No issues with Chrome for me.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't use Chrome.

Nobody's interested if you care, you freaky little Peruvian bastard.

Lives in Norwich (I think)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Like I said, it is looking weird










Honestly the evil part of me wants the Kabuki Warriors to be booked as bad as the Iiconics, because if they don't that would confirm that they didn't had any faith in the Iiconics, and it is not a that they didn't cared about the titles, which means that my girls are fucked :sadbecky*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

There's no teams anyway. Kubuki Warriors will only feud with Alexa/Nikki and maybe Sonya/Mandy. The pool is that shallow.

It was pretty obvious (I even mentioned it when the Chamber happened) that The Bellas holding them was the plan down the line, The Iiconics weren't meant to have them this long. 

And it shows.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Silly me for having hope that my girls would have a chance of doing something.

Not sure why though, given the way they have been treated I should have expected the worst, like I always did before they were champs

I guess that I just wanted to believe that things finally would get better for them*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It's kinda funny that literally straight after Tamjax were gone (due to injury), The Riott Squad disbanded in the shakeup and Sasha going MIA essentially splitting Boss n Hug. Seeing that was half the division, it was dead as soon as they won it at WM.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*My girls never had a chance, got it

Well, hopefully Peyton starts to post more stuff in her Instagram now that she is gonna have more free time, you know, being off live events and hanging out in catering 95% of the time. I mean, she has done a lot of photoshoots lately and she barely has posted pic from those.

Too bad Phantom isn't around, as much as he doesn't care about WWE these days he probably would like to see his girls winning the titles
@Le Fantôme de l'Opéra ; I summon you*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm sure they'll stick to losing on Smackdown live events. 

Not like they're named Lana. Who has had only 10 matches this year, none since April (only 2 televised).

And yes I put the Iiconics with Lana. Good to look at (Peyton not claygirl), not much else to mark on.

I get the feeling the rankings won't have much steam this time around. The revolution died when Ronda walked.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









*- QUAKE WITH FEAR; THE PHANTOM IS HERE!*

-









I'll vote.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Oh look.

He's back.

…Next!*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You are as scary as Casper :lol

Watch SD tonight if you can

Your girls are gonna squash mine, take the titles from them and send them to that limbo called catering

ZRC

Ninja

Posting in blue

Not sure why*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Because reasons.

Better than that hideous green.

Next!*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm really scary.

- Honest.

- Boo.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Look at my post count :lmao

Not scary

Next!*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- His favorite Nic Cage movie?

- Next!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*I don't like Nic Cage movies.

Named after an old as shit movie.

Next!*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ha! Joke's on you...

- ...I'm named after an old-as-shit book!

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No joke.

Couldn't give a fuck either way.

Next


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Un día de tantos me sentí muy mal

Y decidí que me iba a suicidar

Iba como loco


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

wrote in Spanish.

too lazy to translate.

Next.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- "Next" is the gag of the day.

- The new...

- unch

Oh, goody...


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Where were you in 79

when the dam began to burst?

Did you check us out down at the local show?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Will disappear again soon.

Oh goody was mine too :lmao

NEXT


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Were you wearing denim, wearing leather?

Did you run down to the front?

Did you queue for your ticket through the ice and snow?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I know.

- #callback

-









Hugo:

- Ninja'd me.

- With unmitigated nonsense.

- All is as it should be.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

¿Quién eres tú?

¿Qué haces aquí?

Has de saber que yo soy Rocinante, vivo alejado, el coche me desplazó.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Don Quijote me abandonó

cambió su lanza por un tractor, harto ya.

Pobre Hidalgo, cómo luchó.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Just posted some stuff in Spanish... or was it Mexican. I think they're similar. 

- Big fan of Asuka, or should I even say Kana. 

- I don't understand what his sig is about. Who couldn't do what?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Bray Wyatt fan.

-Is just as confused about Hugo's language as I am.

-Initiated into my Phenomenal friends section.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

RBrooks

- There is no language called Mexican. Mexicans speak Spanish.

- Likes watching Kevin Owens beat up Shane McMahon

- Jon Moxley fan

EDIT

SC90

- Ninja'd me

- Was probably happy to see Charlotte Flair back on SmackDown

- Wanted Bliss to win on Raw


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

@StylesClash90

- Phenomenal friends huh, wow sounds like an honor! I didn't have any "friends" here at first, but for the past few weeks started to add some people. Idk, for fun I guess. 

- Is not happy to see Alexa not challenging for the title. 

- Been watching wrestling forever. 

@emerald-fire


- Fair point about Mexican, now I feel silly. 

- Doesn't like Jon Moxley :cry

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I like Jon Moxley :shrug

- I've always said if WWE insists on having a FOTC, it should be him. 

- Should know it was me who coined the phrase Moxley Madhouse from Ambrose Asylum :anna


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Likes Jon Moxley









- Good call on Moxley Madhouse









- Just tried to give you some rep again, but the forum won't let me


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Digs Drew McIntyre

Always votes against my faves in the wrestler vs. wrestler thread... :cry

I couldn't think of a third thing because Shota isn't feeding me my lines!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- BC :drose

- :beckyhi

- Was rightfully pissed at the ending of the Asuka and Kairi vs Jobbers match


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

ef :woo

Knows I wasted my time sitting through an hour and a half of Smackdown for no good reason.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Mordy is probably celebrating right now

- Hikaru Shida fan

- Is loving Io's heel turn


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

@ Purgatory 

Has seen Kill Bill. 

Wasted time watching Smackdown.

Repped me with a gif of Emma
:garrett2


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Was giving some cooking tips in the Last Thing You've Eaten thread.

Has watched Tenille's YouTube cooking show?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Lives between Heaven and Hell.

-May never leave limbo ever.

-Doubt he watches her show to see her cook.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*lol Styles

lol Bliss


Next!*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hi zrc

I know you missed me

Probably was asking for someone else when he said next*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Hi Voldrmord

Happy skippy and clayface kept the belts.

Even if it was in typical sneaky heel fashion.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Yeah, I hope they can drag it until Summerslam

I don't mind them losing the titles, I just want them to have a PPV match as champions, even if it is on the preshow.

It's a foregone conclussion that they won't be champions after Summerslam, since they are promoting the Kabuki Warriors vs Mandy and Sonya for the latin american tour 2 weeks after Summerslam and Peyton gets married around that time, so she probably gets time off.

BTW, more Jungle Boy merch


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151255246384926720*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*It is pretty obvious where they're going with it.

Keep sneaking to retain, then get their heads kicked in, in seconds at Summerslam.

It's happened a trillion times before.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Yeah, I guess they will go with the singles matches between the Kabuki Warriors and the IIconics from now until Summerslam

I hope they can at least win of those, preferably Peyton since she is the better wrestler of the two

Probably already ordered that Jungle Boy t-shirt. NGL the design is kinda cool and I can see it selling well, especially among kids*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*I've already got all of Jungle Boy's t-shirts. Except the Mario and Yoshi style one, which is on order. That Stunt midget can fuck off though, he could end up ruining my Twinkie and his pet dinosaur.

Or... Skippy and Clayface have no screen time between now and Summerslam. :lmao

I still won't be watching anyway. So makes no real difference to me.

I ordered the Daffney Zombie Hot T-Shirt whilst I was at it.

Next up will be the HEar me and fear me Kevin Thorn shirt, the anime Victoria shirt and the Welcome to the Hive Rosemary shirt. *


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

zrc said:


> *Or... Skippy and Clayface have no screen time between now and Summerslam. :lmao *


*Yeah, that's a very possible option too :sadbecky

Has been buying wrestling t-shirts

I am gonna suggest you a few


































And if you don't like them you can send them to Peru, XL size if you can :grin2:



*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*I wouldn't give WWE a penny of my money, for their shit quality merchandise.*
*
I'm pondering this one.*


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Joined in 2011

misses Nia Jax most likely

Hopes Tamina is Okay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

First time I've seen them around these parts :beckyhi
Part of #teamnosig :goaway
Charlotte fan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Glad to see you back :becky2

- Nice sig :anna


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Missed me :beckyhi
Approves of nsfw sigs :yay
Always friendly, except if you're Mordy :beckylol


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

A mod.

A super mod.

A San Andreas fan?


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Hey :ajhi

- Wants to get Asuka her justice.

- A series regular in this thread.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*got Liv with the tongue as an avi.

Used some Aj Lee shit gif.

197 posts, probably more like a 1000 if this area counted.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Still blue

Still wants to be in Jungle Boy's pants

Still a regular*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Still Green.

-Still hasn't had sex with Peyton Royce.

-Will brag when he does.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I won't brag

I probably will be dead

My heart won't be able to resist those 30 seconds if that ever happens :lmao*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Oh no, no more people with colored fonts.

So far, I've seen, Mordecay above me in green, now zrc in light blue/cyan and there's also a Buffy something dude posting in red.

At his point we are going to have the full rainbow.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Asuka Fan. 

Watches the NBA. 

Also likes Andy latimer.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- New Sig!

- No :asuka. :sadbecky

- The new signature does include the right amount of dry ice.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Likes Buffy's new sig

- Mystic Genius


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I am the 2nd-greatest mystic genius of all time.

- #1:










- Friend of the world, enemy of machomanjohncena.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

^^
Ninja'd me a few seconds ago. :no:

Part of the pissed off clan. 

Hates Vince McMahon for the stunt he pulled last night.  


@emerald-fire ; 
Is also one of the Lass Kickers. :becky 

Also part of the Queen Domain, woo!! 

One of my closes friends on the chatbox.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Cool new sig

- It's weird seeing him with a new sig since he had the previous one for a long time

- One of the most active members in the CB


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ch-ch-changes.

- Fan of a non-Adam West/non-Tim Burton live-action Batman.

- Digs that groovy MEW.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Those are things I like.

- :fact

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Lauren :banderas

- Loves wearing masks

- Probably doesn't like The Mask though


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Loves him some Lauren Cohan .

Probably watched The Walking Dead. 

Also happy that Bayley is getting a new challenger.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is busy digging holes

- Bret Hart fan

- Is close to 15,000 posts


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Can't wait for Randy Orton to become the WWE Champion again. 

Was very happy that AJ Styles regained the United States Championship. 

Wants Asuka to win the Tag Team Championship.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Doesn't like Natayla as Becky's opponent for SummerSlam.

-Neither do i.

-Makes people see red.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We know. You made a thread about it.

- Doesn't think Mysterio is groovy. :thelist

- Devourer of noodles.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Part of the Kana Clan. :asuka

Loves Dracula. 

Also has a spot for Mummy's.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Hasn't been mummified yet.

-Should slay all of Phantom's evil vampire clans.

-It's your job man.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Alexa Bliss Fan. 

Styles Fan. 

Also hates Natalya vs Becky feud that is happening. 

PS: I only Slay Evil Vampire Clans for money...:side:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Summerslam is in Canada, it was never gonna be anybody else.

Wouldn't be surprised if Evans and Bliss switch feuds in the near future though.

Types in red.*


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- :beckyhi

- Has a dang cool name. I love Buffy.

- Slays evil vampire clans, but only for money.

edit: zrc ninja'd me :monkey

for zrc

- Types in blue these days.

- Your in Jungle Boy's Treehouse

- But how's it going, my man?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Edited above post

- Was happy to see Liv :yay


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Is confirmed cool.

- Knows just excited I was to see Liv again.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Can't wait to see the real Liv Morgan :mark

- Probably laughed at Corey Graves's reaction when Liv pulled his headset

- Recently crossed 200 posts


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ma-Trish Reloaded said:


> - :beckyhi
> 
> - Has a dang cool name. I love Buffy.
> 
> ...


*I just fitted a new carpet in our shag... I mean Treehouse.

All good how be the Ma-Trish? 

When you filming Ma-Trish Revolutions are ruin your franchise?*



emerald-fire said:


> - Can't wait to see the real Liv Morgan :mark
> 
> - Probably laughed at Corey Graves's reaction when Liv pulled his headset
> 
> - Recently crossed 200 posts


_*I'm not sure why anybody would be interested in anything the women are doing currently.

Not much to sink your teeth into.

The womens tag belts are obsolete, half the women of raw and smackdown have zero tv time & the ones that do aren't exactly lighting the ring on fire.*_


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

RBrooks said:


> - I don't understand what his sig is about. Who couldn't do what?


It's a kinda long story.

About something that happened a month ago. in the Asuka fan thread.

Kinda prick like on my part to have it as sig, now that I think about it. May have to change it later on.



Above:

Why the blue font?

Why the colour fever?

How's Mowgli doing?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

_*Better than black font.

Because I feel like it.

Dunno who this Mowgli cunt is.*_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Mowgli is the boy from The Jungle Book

Basically Jungle Boy

I went to see The Lion King last night, it was basically the animated version but in live action, it was fine.*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

A perceptive buddy.

Just watched the "live" (more like CGI ver) adaptation of The Lion King.

Posts in green.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *Mowgli is the boy from The Jungle Book
> 
> Basically Jungle Boy
> 
> I went to see The Lion King last night, it was basically the animated version but in live action, it was fine.*


_*I know who Mowgli is thanks.

Jungle Boy isn't Indian.

lol Lion King.*_


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Livid at us for having the nerve to compare Jungle Boy to Mowgli.

Doesn't like the Lion King.

But a week ago was posting lyrics from that Scar song, so I guess it's just the new ver they aren't fond of.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Yeah I don't care about the live action version. I hope it flops, even though I know it won't. They need to make a real clunker to stop this shit.

Ah Jungle Boy <3

Turtled me earlier, because my internet went down.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Made a dig on Spears in the AEW section

That will always get a like from me :grin2:

Doesn't see any problem with Ember challenging Bayley... there is a problem, it should have been one of the Iiconics *cough* Peyton *cough* :lol*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

But lack of originality has always been Disney's jam, even during their two peaks (the first one that lasted till the 60s and the second one in the late 80s and 90s).

Never been that big of a fan of the original anyway, so don't give a fly's fart about this new CGI ver.

Don't ask me why. I'm fully aware i'm in the minority here (Lion King is almost like a religion over here)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Not before they get their asses handed to them by 2 japs in cosplay.

Wasn't really a dig, more the truth.

He's not gonna get many more opportunities if his AEW stint goes tits up. He's already had 2 chances (and failed) in the E.*
*
A fly's fart... that's a new one.

Turtled me.

Disney will do what Disney wants to do. They practically own everything anyway. *


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*He is 38, with how much talent there is out there even if things go well he will have 5 good years at best

I have probably said that many times but I guess I will say it again: He is marrying Peyton, he can keep flopping at wrestling, he already won at life

Two japs in cosplay :lol*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Wonder how Walt would have reacted if he could have glimpsed into a crystal ball and into the future.

Would have creamed his pants, most probably.


And would also probably be pissed off upon realizing they haven't figured out a way to revive him yet.


Above:

Austin was pretty old himself when he finally reached success, just saying.

Not saying spears is the next Austin, of course. Just saying we should be more open minded.

He will never be a legit main event player, at least not anytime soon, but he could be a solid midcard supporting act if he keeps it rolling.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Austin was 33 when he got his big break and he was never pushed as a jobber before that, very different than a 38 year old jobber who failed in WWE twice

I only went to see the Lion King because my brother wanted to go and he paid for the tickets :lol

Not really interested in any movie premiering in what's left of the year tbh*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Well, never said Spears was going to be a main event player (which is different to being someone shoved into the main event scene) just that he could grow into a solid midcarder.

Which at the end of the day, is infinitely better than being a jobber.

But then again, we have people like Kofi, so they could very well shove him into the main event... and flounder as a result.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Better to be a jobber and get paid, than be a jobber and not... Like... Mordecay for example.

There is no new Austin out there, too busy auditioning for the Gymnastics at the Olympics than learn psychology, mic work or working on their charisma. Fully aware you weren't calling Spears the next Austin and just used him as an example.

Now writes in hippy pink.*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Everyone is writing in color
I refuse
I conform to no one


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC

Changing fonts as well :lauren

I do get paid, I will get my new phone next week hopefully :mark:

Weird that he called me Mordecay and didn't used one of the nicknames he has for me

VIRUS

Ninja

Probably excited for this match :lol










Will probably watch it with his pants down :lmao*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Refuses to write in a colour for some reason.

Been here a decade in September. Would've got less for murdering some bitch.

Being a non conformist hasn't been cool since 2008.*

*Been turtled by the Peruvian Pervert, the serial Royce offender, Shaven Pavo, Voldermord, Prime Sentinel Mordy.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Writing in colour :bjpenn

- I'm watching Lion King tomorrow :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Congratulations you're watching Lion King tomorrow, are you gonna tell us what's for dinner next?

Over uses the Becky hi.

Didn't write in colour.*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is watching Lion King
I will not be doing so
Doesn't write in color

zrc
Ninja
Called me uncool for being non conformist
Conformists tend to be asshole, so Im good



Mordecay said:


> Probably excited for this match :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't know of such a thing


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Now you know

Enjoy it if you see it

Hopes that it is turned into a bra and panties match :lol*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Virus

- :beckyhi

- Loves Scarlett Bordeaux

- Fan of Amy Jackson

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja

- Probably marked out when the IIconics won by countout

- Likes Roger Federer


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*@Virus everyone is an asshole. Conformist or otherwise.

Used that shit gif again.

lol Scarlett.

Who's Amy Jackson?*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Conformists tend to be worse
Go to Twitter once to see
Amy Jackson was one of the few good things to come from that shitty Supergirl show


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Ah right, I don't watch DC stuff. 
Guessing Supergirl is the one in your avi?
21,000+ posts*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*They fucked up Peyton's first action figure :fuck










She even has liked a couple of people that have commented that her action figure looks weird and could have been better :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*I said that last week.

Old news.

Next...*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

- You should be happy that she got an action figure in the first place

- Been here since almost 5 years

- Likes House

EDIT

zrc

- Said something last week

- Has an Evolution DVD

- WF's biggest Jungle Boy fan


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Becky on sig
Flair on sig
Aj on Avatar



zrc said:


> *
> Guessing Supergirl is the one in your avi?
> *


Wonder Girl


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Me and Jungle Boy just had some banana bongos (theyre cereal... or are they) in bed.

Lover of the Phenomenal Serpents.

Probably hopes Orton will crush Kofi again, and take that belt off of him.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Sharing his experiences with Mowgli

Or at least the ones he wishes he would have

Is a collector*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*If I wanted him enough I could get him.

For everything else there's rohypnol :lmao

and a mastercard.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Plans to drug Jungle Boy :hmm

And chain him in his sex dungeon :lol

I don't even know what to say... have fun I guess*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Oh please it's a treehouse, not a sex dungeon.

it has carpet.

And an adorable squirrel named Marti Pellow.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Call it whatever you want dude

You will use it to do some kinky stuff to poor Jungle Boy :lol

Once he posted a picture of his cat all dressed up*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

_*This one?*_


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Posted a Cat photo. 

Sharing some wisdom on this thread. 

Entertaining.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

zrc said:


> *Better to be a jobber and get paid, than be a jobber and not... Like... Mordecay for example.
> 
> There is no new Austin out there, too busy auditioning for the Gymnastics at the Olympics than learn psychology, mic work or working on their charisma. Fully aware you weren't calling Spears the next Austin and just used him as an example.
> 
> Now writes in hippy pink.*


Now that I think about it, DDP would have been a much better example, since he's someone who became succesful despite having spent his whole youth as a manager.

must be one of the very few who have transitioned from manager to wrestler with such levels of success since it tends to be the reverse.

Yeah, I'm a hippy now.


Above:

The one who posts in red font.

Loves almost every female wrestler.

Hates vampires.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Alvin

Simon 

Theodore!*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Not the mama!

In his little Treehouse with his Jungle Boy.

Double posted like a twat.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Double posted

Calling the Chipmucks

His name is probably David then*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Knows his chipmunk related stuff.

His colour of choice is green, thus, he is the greedy one of the group.

I'm the hippy and violent one.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Wrote in fuchsia.

Yesterday.

Wake up people.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hi zrc :hi

I have been awake since 5am :lol

I was just bored and started cleaning my house. Also, I needed to get my mind distracted for a bit*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Peyton Roce Fan. 

One Half of The IICOnics. 

Hasn't changed his signature in months.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I said that I was going to change it when the IIconics lose the titles

Never expected them to be champions for more than 100 days tbh

Changed his sig*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*gonna be lonely in the womens tag team rankings next month :lmao

Billie will still drag Peyton down in the scoring.

Bayley will probably rise a little.*


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

zrc said:


> *I just fitted a new carpet in our shag... I mean Treehouse.
> 
> All good how be the Ma-Trish?
> 
> When you filming Ma-Trish Revolutions are ruin your franchise?*


- Nice! I'd love to see a picture of your Treehouse sometime.

- I'm doing great. Just listening to some music. :boombrock

- Pretty soon, actually. As for the whole franchise ruining situation, I do suppose it's possible, but I can't tell you that just yet. NO SPOILERS!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*I suppose that will be in the porno/videogame Enter the Ma-Trish.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not sure if Billie will drag Peyton as much as she used to

She is the funniest of the two and she has been showing it more lately, she has grown on a lot of people because of that

Look and in ring skill wise Peyton has her beat, but that is not everything, I guess we'll see*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Not enough to top Asuka and Kairi's score.

Clayface has never had a sniff near the top 10.

Doubt that's changing. 
*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Called someone Clayface
There are no shapeshifters in running
Or are there?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Clayface is Billie

zrc always makes fun of the way she looks after the Glam Squad murders her face with make up

Probably watching Young Justice since it is back for the 2nd part of the 3rd season *


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Who knows? 

- Maybe I am shapeshifter.

- I can't confirm.

edit: ninja'd by Mordy

- I still think she looks good in the makeup she normally has on.

- But I wish that Glam Squad would just let Billie wear pink lipstick for once (more than that, please). She looks _amazing _ with it.

- How are ya though? :ajhi


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Likes Liv.

But does he/she have a purpose? Without purpose we would not exist.

It is purpose that created us, purpose that connects us, purpose that pulls us, that guides us, that drives us; it is purpose that defines, purpose that binds us.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Is getting way too deep for me
- Has a quote from a podcast in their sig
- Asuka fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Enjoying Mox's run in NJPW

Hopefully keeps watching even when he is not around :aryep

Was happy that Yano beat White :clap*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Yano :mark

Posted in the Io Shirai WoW thread.

roud

That was truly your finest hour. You may never have a better post.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You really had to say that don't you?



Spoiler: A better post























































































































































































































































There, this is already a better post, and probably one of the best ones ever in the history of the forum*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Yeah, I set myself up for that one.

But you did spare us all by putting them all in spoiler tags which I commend you for.










I might repay you for posting those Io pics one day.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Has a canny ability to strike out of nowhere

- Has a really nice sense of humour


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I always know when it's time to strike.

Your timing is also great. You showed up right on Toni Time!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Toni Time? Has a nice ring to it. :anna

- Posts better pics and GIFs than Mordy. But who doesn't? :beckylol

- Would love to see a Toni vs Becky match


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- So... I clicked on Mordy's spoiler...

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- You _are_ Boo Boo the Fool

- Likes using this GIF: :no

- Likes Christopher Lee's Dracula


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So... much...Skippy...

- Only one thing I can do now...

-


Spoiler: Eww.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

18er

Old hollywood fan it seems.

A regular in here


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- 17er.

- Gets along with mighty emerald.

- Digs Charlotte :woo and :asuka.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-17er

-Charlotte Mark.

-But with a Sasha avy.

Edit

Shit

Fuck

Damn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ha!

- Probably didn't miss that.

- Friend of the world, enemy of Nat.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Opened Mordy's Skippy Portal.

Is mucking it up in this section instead of posting in the Hikaru Shida thread.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is right!

- I have neglected my duties as Sorcerer Supreme of the Hikaru Shida thread! 

- Farewell, mortals!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Whoever came up with this deserves their balls cut off.






vile just vile.*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Muahahahaha.

Hehehehe...

Fufufufufufu....


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thank you for sharing that, Hugo. We all found it enlightening.

- Mordo singing Be Prepared...










- zrc now owns a Rosemary shirt... like me! :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Owns a Rosemary shirt
Has Chris Lee Dracula making funny faces
Knows French


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Guess how many Rosemary shirts I have?

Spoiler: It's less than one.

I do like this one though.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ninja'd. :dance

- Probably owns an Io shirt. 

- Part of the Hikaru Shida Appreciation Society/Defense Force.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has burnt face girl as sig
and a clown smiley
Sorcerer Supreme of the Hikaru Shida thread


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably one of the few people who liked the Peyton spam

Wants to bang Hayley Atwell's brains out

Sorcerer Supreme of the Smash or Pass thread -lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Barbara Steele, queen of the scream queens! :mark

- Loves that funky Zatanna; has a heart and a soul.

- Dark Knight of the Original vs. Cover thread.

Mordy:

- Ninja.

- My device wants to call him "Morey."

- Still spreading the Skippy love.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Some things never change

You still are a bit obsessed with weird movies/things

I am still obsessed with Skippy*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Good ol' Morey.

- Co-guardian of this thread.

- Along with zrc.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Morey 

:beckylol

Do I see Asuka listed LAST in your favorites?

AFTER HUNCHBACK?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Laughing at Morey. :sadbecky

- Knows that Asuka is undefeated in my favorites! :woo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Should job Asuka in his favorites list and put Peyton

You know, like a preview of what is going to happen irl :grin2:

I wonder if they are even gonna give any of the IIconics a win over any of the Kabuki Warriors in the very likely singles matches they are going to have*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That post... :bunk

- Loves Peyton the way Robin loves "dingus."

- Dingus.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Lots of folks on this site with Stranger Things related pics and sigs, I see.

Appears in their own sig.

Should know I gazed into my own mind.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Only Robin matters. She's the Asuka of Stranger Things characters.

- The damn wiener kids are now damn wiener men. Where has the time gone?

- I'm there... inside your mind!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Repped me some Wonder Girl
Good Egg
Likes Robin from Stranger Things


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

:hi

Has Cartoon/Anime avi

Joined a decade ago


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ahoy! 



















- Semi-regular now.:mark

- Seems pretty groovy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Loves the word groovy

Used to be a regular

Now is a special guest star*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm still the Mascot.

- I'm like Twinkie the Kid.

- Groovy.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't know who Twinkle is

Is a dingus

Is also groovy

HUGO

Is a ninja

Posted videos

Regular in the Asuka thread*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Should know that one of his top 5 films is now the "official" highest grossing film ever.

Which is good because, and I love James Cameron (from 1984 to 1991, the dude basically was on fire) but Avatar has to be one of the blandest movies ever and it feels weird to have it appear in the history books. Only thing remarkable about it was Lang as the villain.

Though then again, Endgame ain't the best Avenger film. But at least it's a pretty good movie, unlike Avatar.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

lol Avengers.

lol caring how much money it makes.

lol HugoCortez


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I will never understand how Avatar made so much money

Tbf I think the same about Titanic

It is a bit dissapointing that they had to do a re-release 2 months after the premiere of the movie and trick people into go with "extra scenes"*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

zrc said:


> lol Avengers.
> 
> lol caring how much money it makes.
> 
> lol HugoCortez


Well, I just saw a thread about that and then I remembered 
mordecay telling e how the film was one of his 5 faves of all time.

Besides, I've always been interested about cinema data and history, and like it or not, the Avengers cinematic franchise is going down the history books as a social phenomena.

And it's still better than talking about fucking weekly TV ratings.


Above:

I've always thought titanic was a bit overrated (though that wouldn't be the exact term, more like overstated)

It's kinda like the opposite to his other "aquatic" film: abyss.

I dig that one. it ain't flawless, but it has some really memorable scenes. And the cinematography is, as usual, great (man, Cameron was constantly improving in this regard)


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Basketball fan?

-Types in Spanish sometimes.

-Last name is popular with mexican villains.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Complains about hot Peyton pics

Better not check his reps then


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Defiled my rep page.

Has been repaid in kind.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posted one hot girl in my rep page

Posted 2 girls that aren't

Wonder if he can figure out who is the hot one*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

It's not name 2 things!

It's name 3 things!

@*"##**£%¢€©️¢


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Got triggered

Here have some Bliss


































Happy now?*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-The last part was a joke.

-That's the spirit more Bliss is what this thread needs.

-Yes I'm happy now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nah I won't be posting more Bliss

Her IG sucks

I think she posts a sexy pic once a year :lmao*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- DOCTOR STRANGE

- IN THE

- MULTIVERSE OF MADNESS


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Is lucky he has a fave that posts a lot of good photos of themselves cos I only get pics of Mox when he's wrestling :lol
- My Mum and I talked about you the other day cos we were talking about who I met at the Performance Center when I met Peyton lol
- What will he change his sig to when Peyton & Billie lose the tag titles?

EDIT:

Phantom:

- Is a sneaky ninja
- But not really, cos I took too long to post my post cos I was watching a YT video at the same time :lol
- Those 3 things weren't even about Mordy lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- They were for the world.

- You're welcome.

-









(Hi, Moxie!)


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Didn't post Robin :O

Has an opportunity to post Doctor Strange in the chain link picture game thread.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Helped me spread Strangeness. roud










- Knows that I am predictable.

-


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Stranger than strange.

-Loves his Joshi wrestlers.

-Denies not knowing what I was talking about when I said he didn't fire one of his favorites in the game thread.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Is pro WWE. I am too, but I am really more pro all wrestling companies :lol
- I'm surprised he doesn't have Alexa referenced in his name
- Liked AJ's heel turn


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-I enjoy WWE as a whole in reality with some exceptions to the really bad stuff.

-I couldn't think of something to include Alexa in as I don't have strong tastes for usernames.

-Will follow Moxley wherever he may go(Not Stalking of course)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Liked the Alexa pics

Wishes she posted more sexy pics

Lacks imagination when it comes to usernames*



Mox Girl said:


> - Is lucky he has a fave that posts a lot of good photos of themselves cos I only get pics of Mox when he's wrestling :lol
> - My Mum and I talked about you the other day cos we were talking about who I met at the Performance Center when I met Peyton lol
> - What will he change his sig to when Peyton & Billie lose the tag titles?


*There have been a few sexy Peyton pics I was planning to use for a while but I never expected her reign to be that long :lol. And I bet your mom thinks "Is that guy you met in the forum still obsessed with her?" :lmao*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Usual prattling about Skippy and Clayface.

At least he's consistent.

Sleep... I need sleep.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Seems like he hasn't slept

No surprises there

Missed Phantom's return yesterday*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Yes I did, thankfully miss him.

Nope no sleep.

Plenty of vodka though. :lmao*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Yeah, I was about to say that you got drunk and that's why you didn't sleep, but I wasn't sure :lol

At least it is not 3 or 4 nights in a row like you used to

Or at least I hope so :aryep*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*haha nah, 2 nights max then I'm dead these days lol.

Probably be different if I went out every night like back then.

Remembers the zrcrapulent days.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> *Yes I did, thankfully miss him.
> 
> Nope no sleep.
> 
> Plenty of vodka though. :lmao*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Put Asuka on the bottom of his favourites list. :shiiit

Excited for the new Doctor Strange movie.

Should know that Phase 4 doesn't really excite me at all, maybe other than Blade.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Haven't you heard of saving the best for last? :asuka

- I am. With their now-infinite power, they can dive deep into the obscure and esoteric. Shang-Chi and a Doctor Strange horror movie in the same year? What a time to be alive!

- I want a Werewolf by Night or Man-Thing movie next! :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

_*I didn't see anything interesting in the phase 4 breakdown.

They're too busy launching that Disney+ crap.

:beckyhi*_


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah. I've also heard that VIP's go to the front of the line.

I don't know shit about Shang Chi, so I couldn't possibly care less. He's not even a famous name so there's nothing to go off off. I might as well be watching a Bruce Lee movie made by Marvel. Not interested. Might be good, but not interested, I'd rather have almost any other movie. I don't want a Doctor Strange horror movie, I hate horror. Not to mention, just throwing in Scarlet Witch for the sake of feminist representation annoys me. It also lowers the chances of Clea being added, so you shouldn't even be happy about it.

Female Thor is AWFUL. I've made my opinion known about that. Blade is cool, but I can't imagine Blade fitting in with the MCU's tone, and it's going to be weird to explain where the fuck vampires came from all of a sudden. Not to mention, Blade is a vampire at birth, so they either jump cut like 40 years, or he's been fighting vampires out in the open this time for decades and NOBODY NOTICED?

Black Widow, fine. Eternals, do not give a shit.

No Spider-Man follow up after his identity was exposed to the world and JK Simmons is back as Jonah? No Fantastic Four? No X-Men? Not even a Guardians movie? I'm sorry, but to me, this slate looks really lame and underwhelming. It looks like WWE right after WrestleMania, where they finish their biggest angle and now we have to wait months for anything exciting, except in this case it's years.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Eternals is solo Jack Kirby, so always worth a try.

That reminds me, a 4th world adaptation: Miracle Man, Forever People, New Gods... that'd be great, if DC pull their heads out of their arses.

A pity people are always going to compare Darkseid to Thanos, when he came in before.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You "thankfully" missed me yesterday; I'm mad at you.

-- New sentence! I'm no longer mad.

- A Doctor Strange horror movie and Shang-Chi are as Phantom as it gets, but I understand.

I'm tired. Don't ninja me, Hugo.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Le Fantôme de l'Opéra said:


> - You "thankfully" missed me yesterday; I'm mad at you.


What?

Anyway, wake me up when we get a Fantastic Four movie or a Spider-Man follow up in 2025.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I was talking to zrc, thank you very much!

- I wasn't expecting a ninja party.

- I read Shang-Chi as a kid, so I'm pretty pumped.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Something I wrote earlier. Think he wrote three things about me cause you didn't (unless I missed something).

Phase 4 looks donkey balls, but it was always going to, when some of the main eventers have been replaced.

They did mention Fantastic 4 and "Mutants" as part of the phase.*

I was turtled, guess 2 of the above still count.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

What are you, some sort of gatekeeper?

This is a free thread, son.

Don't make me fetch my shotgun.

ninja:

Skeptical about Phase 4's success.

Yeah, there's no way they are going to get something akin to the Infinity saga again for quite a while.

Still, GotG were the very deinition of C listers and now look at them. I mean, the Avengers (barring Hulk and Thor) themselves never were as succesful as X-Men or Spiderman (the two actual Marvel juggernauts) or even the F4 at their peak, and now look at them.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I want the weird stuff I read when I was a kid.

- So... I'm happy.

- They need the Mutants ASAP, tho.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Who you talking to? :lmao*

from Digital Spy:



> And if all of that wasn't enough, Feige also confirmed Black Panther 2, Guardians of the Galaxy 3, Fantastic Four, Captain Marvel 2 and Mutants (aka X-Men) will all be released during Phase 4 too


So er… yeah. 

Fuck off if they changed the X-Men to just "Mutants"


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

zrc said:


> *Who you talking to? :lmao*



Yup.

Hey Phantom.

"Edit" is your best friend.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Yeah just noticed haha. I wasn't sure who you were referring at first.

Now it is all clear.

Like my cleaned windows.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm speaking to the group.

- I'm too tired and important for edits.

- So... I'm the only one excited for the new phase? 

I'll go sit in the corner.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

zrc said:


> *
> Phase 4 looks donkey balls, but it was always going to, when some of the main eventers have been replaced.
> 
> They did mention Fantastic 4 and "Mutants" as part of the phase.*
> ...


"Mutants" 

I did hear one of the SJW producers wanted to get rid of the term "X-Men", because it's outdated. I guess she's never heard of the word "Wo*MEN*". These fucking people don't even understand that "mankind" is a root form for all people.

Maybe they're doing F4 and X-Men, but it won't be until at least 2022, which is beyond what we've seen in phase 4. 

There's no reason Phase 4 has to be underwhelming because they replaced main eventers. All you have to do is replace Shang Chi, Eternals and Ther (No, I didn't misspell Thor) with Spider-Man 3: Home Alone (Clever title, huh? Get it, because, Homecoming and Far From Home, plus, you know.....he's alone because he's a fugitive ~_~), Black Panther and Guardians 3, and I think people would be much happier. 

Not to mention, I'm fine with a Black Widow movie, but that should be replaced too, unless they bring her back to life, because, a prequel, really? Who cares?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not excited for phase 4

Me neither

Thor especially
*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

_*I thought they would've done the Black Widow back in the first phase and throw in Hawkeye or something. Never considered either character good enough for a solo film.

Yeah Mutants. That bitch who was going on about X-Men being outdated as a name can kiss my lily white ass.

Didn't they say they were getting rid of the whole phases thing anyway? or was that a lie? 2022 is only a little over 2 years away, I can wait for my titties in spandex blasting some lightning.*_


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- "Home Alone"... I like it.

- Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness (that title :banderas) is enough for me...

- ...but things are not looking good for MCU Clea, lads. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Spiderman: Home Alone

A movie where Peter lays out a load of booby traps in his house to stop the evil hunter Kraven.

Who is from Wakanda... because... reasons.*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Le Fantôme de l'Opéra said:


> - So... I'm the only one excited for the new phase?



Not exactly excited, but I'm curious about the Eternals stuff.

Ditto for Blade and the GotG 3.

Though it seems they are going to split Thor from them, which is a shame since imo, the character had incredible chemistry both with Rocket & Star Lord and spiced up the dynamics, which were getting a bit stale by this point.




Tyrion Lannister said:


> "Mutants"
> 
> I did hear one of the SJW producers wanted to get rid of the term "X-Men", because it's outdated. I guess she's never heard of the word "Wo*MEN*". These fucking people don't even understand that "mankind" is a root form for all people.


The funniest thing is, _woman_ was originally a term used to refer to farmers, not females.

Besides, _men_ encompases both males and females, so it's kinda silly to complain about it being sexist.

Here we aren't going to have that issue, since we always translated _X men_ as _Patrulla X_ (X patrol, don't ask why).

Above: 

Kraven from Wakanda...

Sounds silly, thus possible.

Though gotta say it would be nice to have Kraven appear in a Black Panther movie as an antagonist (he is an avid hunter, so wouldn't be far fetched to think he'd want to go there to test his skills against the local soldiers and policemen)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Because everything has to be connected to a movie/story that the normies know. :fact

- My Silver Age/Bronze Age buddy is also pretty pumped for Shang-Chi...

- ...so I guess this phase will be made with complete dorks in mind.

I'M SO EXCITED! :mark

Hugo is above me now.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

_*At some point they wanted him in Black Panther anyway.

And the guy who made Far From Home is interested in using him for the third Spidey film.

With Blade around, would they possibly use Morbius at some point?*_


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I know. I hope they incorporate elements from Kraven's Last Hunt.

- Sony's making a movie about him, so I'm not sure.

- I just want a Tomb of Dracula movie with Blade in it; I'm not big on the Blade movies.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They better not bring in Morbius. Jared Leto is playing Morbius. 

FUCK. OFF. Jared Leto is Hollywoods Jeff Hardy.

I hope that Venom collaboration happens, although I don't know what they'd do with him since Venom is less of a villain than he traditionally is, and I don't really see this Venom fighting Spider-Man. They've got to turn him.

I want Woody as Carnage in the MCU, though. :mark:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Jared Leto was reportedly considered for Doctor Strange; thank the Vishanti that didn't happen.

- Carnage ain't my guy, but I'm happy for you and I know Woody is going to kill it.

- Nightmare in the MCU... :mark


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

zrc said:


> _*
> With Blade around, would they possibly use Morbius at some point?*_


Morbius should be introduced as a human in the first movie. 

Then have him transform and become an antagonist in the second one, so as to have Blade re-examine his fanatic hatred of Vampires.

You know have Blade be a ruthless vampire killer in the first movie and then in the second one, have him go "(some) vampires are (were) people tooo!!! I can't go around killing indiscriminately"





Le Fantôme de l'Opéra said:


> - I know. I hope they incorporate elements from Kraven's Last Hunt.
> 
> - Sony's making a movie about him, so I'm not sure.
> 
> - *I just want a Tomb of Dracula movie with Blade in it; I'm not big on the Blade movies*.


That's the thing. Blade going through abandoned hospitals and mansions at night to impale vampires a la Neville in I Am Legend and having duels with the strongest and most insidious ones.

That'd be cool. Besides, it would explain how the dude has managed to be active unnoticed for so long till the time the movie takes place. #Hammerize Blade.

Though imo, the best option would have been to create a shared TV universe for him and Ghost Rider.



Edit: wait, Leto as Morbious? holy hell, no.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, but the problem is, the movie will probably be crap or mediocre at best, since Sony is making it without Marvels intervention. Venom is one of the weakest comic book movies released in the last decade. I wouldn't say it's "bad", but it's not good.

Thankfully, Woody is the best casting for Carnage there could have ever been. It's flawless casting. 

Imagine Tom Holland having to deal with Woody as Carnage. He'd scare the shit out of that kid. :mark:

Jared Leto would've had to have been their 3'rd choice at best, so I doubt that would've happened. They wanted Joaquin Phoenix, but he didn't want to do multiple films, so then Cumberbatch was their next choice and he almost wasn't able to do it because of scheduling conflicts doing some royal theater whatever. They wanted him badly enough to hold production for him. I had no idea that they were considering Jared Leto, but my head canon for why they wanted for Benedict is now because Disney, not Feige was pushing for Leto if they couldn't get Cumberbatch, and Feige knew that absolutely couldn't happen so he decided to delay production to save the project and any future Strange related projects.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- "#HammerizeBlade"... this dude gets it.

- I know you guys are not keen on the concept, but I'm absolutely ecstatic about Shang-Chi. My mom bought me a stack of Master of Kung Fu for my birthday many moons ago. Along with monster movies, I grew up on a steady diet of Shaw Brothers flicks.

- But I hope you guys get X-Men (not "Mutants") soon.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

My problem with Shang Chi is why settle for Shang Chi when we should've had Iron Fist? Iron Fist under Feige would've been awesome, but because Netflix ruined him, now we have the no name version that nobody can recognize.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I did think about that.

- Shang-Chi is probably only getting made because they mangled Iron Fist.

- Still, I'll be thrilled to see him in theaters; it'll be like seeing an old friend for the first time in years.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I have no real thoughts on Thor.

- Last one sounded dreadful on paper... and it ended up being one of my Marvel favorites.

- I'll wait and see.

Eternals could be a visual masterpiece. Looking forward to that one.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Killed this thread.

- As she always does.

- The one Shang-Chi fan.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Anything with Angelina Jolie is a hard pass from me.

GotG and Mutants scratch that X-Men are the only things I'll be watching. 

I don't have the time to sit down and watch every film in the MCU. I did it once, and once was enough.I didn't sit there and dissect every minute of the movies either, because I don't give a shit what they did in the comics (nor the movies)*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- There are more Marvel movies than there are stars in the sky. You're wise to miss the majority. 

- Not big on Angelina Jolie; I'm indifferent.

- Hope you get some X-Men soon, buddy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Wasn't expecting any X-Men until around 2023 anyway. So I'm fine with the wait, wash the stink of Dark Phoenix away.

I still expect Galactus to be the next big bad. Don't see it being anybody else.

Dear Disney, don't even consider a Gambit solo movie, just put him in the first "mutants" movie with Storm and Beast. Don't care who else they put in. Doubt we'll be seeing Psylocke and the likes until later movies.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- l would be down for that lineup. Also, keep Tatum away, please.

- Has to be Galactus. No one else would seem as grand.

- I think I'm off for the moment. Goodbye... and may you find happiness inside jungle Boy's treehouse.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm post #16,001 suckers!

Will not be impressed with my totally meaningless achievement.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Impressive feat :bjpenn

- Cool mask 

- WF's biggest Hana Kimura fan


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

DAMN RIGHT










Will probably always call me BC no matter what I change my name to in the future.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- You'll always be BC to me roud









- Ignore the two jobbers in the background :beckylol

- Is Phantom's tag team partner in the wrestler vs wrestler thread


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*At least the two jobbers know how to remain in character

And not hugging someone they had a literal blood feud 2 weeks before :lol

That was the beggining of the end of the "Man" character*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- They were best friends before the feud. They fought for the title but deep down, they still liked each other. 

- Maybe it's too deep for a simpleton to understand.

- Claims to be a Kairi Sane fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Damn.

- Kitten's got claws!

- Just cut a promo on Morey.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Sure, that's why they kept feuding literally 2 weeks after that hug :lol

That hug was stupid, like everything involving Charlotte and Becky post Evolution

But a biased fan of both won't see that

PHANTOM

Is a ninja

Just called EF a kitten

I eat kittens for breakfast (not really, but I know a place not too far from here where they actually do)*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Phantom :woo

- Was discussing comics and MCU with zrc yesterday

- Says it's not looking good for Clea :sadbecky

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja

- Maybe I'm biased but it's not like you're unbiased either.

- You hate them both with a passion :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah... but I'm still getting a Doctor Strange horror movie! :mark

- Feuding with Morey.

- Face? :hmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nah, I don't hate Charlotte with passion, I just think she is overpushed

I spend too much energy hating on Becky and, especially, obsessing with Peyton to try to hate/like someone else like that :lol

Even people who are fans of both said that the hug was stupid in hindsight, that's why they retcon in storyline as just being an event that happenend because "Becky was concussed"

PHANTOM

Ninja'd me again

I forgot what does it feel to be ninja'd here, since this thread is dead most of the time

I am tired af and tomorrow will be a busy day as well :lauren*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Still won't take responsibility for killing the thread :bunk

- Drove Nostalgia away

- :thelist


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I keep the thread alive boy

Not my fault that other people got bored of talking the same shit every day :lol

Or got themselves lives, those losers :lmao*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah... I'll probably disappear again tomorrow.

- Hates hugs.

- Thinks nonviolent communication is dumb.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Disappearing tomorrow.

Was sad in the cons thread.

But since Mordy is so disgusted by hugs, I'll leave you with this.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Who says that I hate hugs?

I like hugs, I like to give hugs, mostly because most of the people I know hate hugs and I hug them to annoy them :lol

Is gonna dissapear like the Phantom he is. Well, was good to see you back, even for a couple of days, keep enjoying life my friend :aryep

PURGATORY

Called Peyton a virus :wtf

Probably because the amount of people liking the IIconics is spreading like wild fire :lol

I actually did a rep spree yesterday and a couple of people were drooling over those reps I sent you :lmao*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Cobra'd.

- HAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHHA.

- Thank you... and thanks for the Robin rep. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm too sad to do anything meaningful right now; still in mourning.

- I'm just going to post Harley Quinn and Ivy.

-


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Why is Harley sporting her New52/post Suicide Squad film look?

Why did you stop playing the organ so abruptly?

Why are you staring at me like that?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's how she looks now; she's rocking that Amanda Conner-inspired look.

- Because...

-


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Is that gif from a Mask of the Red Death movie adaptation?

That reminds me:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's from GOAT/Chaney Phantom.

- Here's this:

-


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Le Fantôme de l'Opéra said:


> - It's from GOAT/Chaney Phantom


Original Phantom of the Opera has always been my pending subject.

Don't know why. Maybe because I didn't like the Schumacker or the 86 adaptations and, as such, grew to abhor the story.

Besides, in that gif, he goes around dressed like the Red death from that Poe story.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah, I know the Red Death, dear dingus! I am VERY familiar with Poe!

- The musical is rather polarizing among fans of the Phantom. Most monster enthusiasts dig Chaney, tho.

- The adaptations that horror lovers should seek out are the following:

1925 (One of the great fright flicks!)
1962 (Hammer's take.)
Phantom of the Paradise
1989 (Slasher version. Flawed... but fun.)
Song at Midnight (1937)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Still around roud

Knows his Poe stuff

I am like Jon Snow:I know nothing :lol
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mostly because I'm done writing... and I'm still sad.

- Listed Robins.

- Compromise:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posted Robin as Robin :lauren

I don't know who the other guy is :shrug

Is sad :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Stranger Things jokes, son! :dance

- I like a show that's hip with the kids! :mark

-


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Le Fantôme de l'Opéra said:


> - The adaptations that horror lovers should seek out are the following:
> 
> 1925 (One of the great fright flicks!)
> *1962 (Hammer's take.)
> ...



I already checked the two in bold.

Phantom of the Paradise was my introduction to Paul Williams.

Winslow's mask used to creep my brother when he was younger.


EDIT: Hold on. When you say 1989. Are you referring to Argento's Opera? Cause if so, checked.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No... but that's a groovy movie, man.

- I just ordered my third Phantom of the Paradise helmet.

- '89 stars Robert "Freddy" Englund. 

And Opera came out in 1987.

I also dig the '43 film.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Le Fantôme de l'Opéra said:


> - No... but that's a groovy movie, man.


But it still kinda counts as a very loose adaptation, no? Kinda like Warriors and Anabasis.






> '89 stars Robert "Freddy" Englund.


For real?




> And Opera came out in 1987.


Yeah, checked and you're right. Stuff tended to arrive here with a certain delay during the 80s. That's why, to most people over here, Terminator is 85 instead of 84 and Akira is 92 (yeah, that late) instead of 88. Btw, while checking, I stumbled onto something interesting: Turns out Dario released an actual Phantom of the Opera adaptation in 98 (never knew about it, and this is coming from someone who watched his Wax Museum version).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Opera is Phantom-inspired, but I wouldn't call it a Phantom movie.

- Argento's Phantom is an abomination. Highly recommended for chuckles.

- Opera is his last masterpiece. 

BTW I went to his shop in Rome last year.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Hi enjoyed the piece he did for masters of Horror: Jennifer.

The one about the succubus.

It was fine. Most folks who watched that show didn't like it that much but it was certainly better than the stuff Carpenter and Hooper did.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The comic was better, but I didn't hate it.

- Bernie Wrightson was the man.

-


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

So Jennifer was a one shot issue? Never knew that.

As I said, I preferred it to Cigarette Burns (cool ideas and scenes, but the bland stuff was beyond bland) and the dancing deads crap. My fave ep has to be the one with the lesbians and the bug.



> Argento's Phantom is an abomination. Highly recommended for chuckles.



Dracula 3D levels of bad or worse?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- About on the same level.

- Jenifer is from Creepy #63.

- A true clas-sick.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mystic dingus.

Didn't disappear today.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm saving that act for tomorrow.

- Today, I bring Harley.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably excited for the new Harley series/movie (not sure what is)

More than excited for the next Dr Strange movie

Is gonna dissapear tomorrow apparently*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- One, two, three, four, five, six, seven, eight!

- Schlemiel! Schlimazel! Hasenpfeffer Incorporated!

- We're gonna do it!

Take it away, next poster!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Bah.

- Philistines.

-


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Loves Max Moon.

-Unreasonable about his undying love for the man.

-Face/Heel revolving door.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Probably likes The OC logo

- Was hoping to see The Rock make an appearance

- Wants to see Bliss vs Lynch badly


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

This thread was pretty dead today.












Spoiler: 3rd thing


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Changed his sig/avi to Ibushi :lauren

At least he is more talented and better looking than most of the people he usually has there :lol

How does that guy look like he has been 24 for the past 13 years I don't know*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is wrong as usual.

Ibushi :mark

I was meaning to ask you what Billie Kay was trying to accomplish here.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*She was trying to make the Undertaker face during the last Watch Along show

She failed miserably but it was fun

Best part of that show 










>
*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*So I read in the paper today that Uma and Quentin have spoken very recently about Kill Bill vol 3.

Just get Uma's real life daughter as Bebe. 

Enough toying around with the idea just do it QT.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hello. :beckyhi

- Gave me a reason to post Robin. I appreciate it. :anna

-









P.S. DO IT, QT!!! :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Daryl Hannah walking around with no eyes. Sofie Fatale with no arm. Vernica (sp.) Green's daughter. Although it can'y possibly called Kill Bill Vol 3 though, right? Bill is dead as a doornail. 

Kill Kiddo has a ring to it. *


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Gogo was supposed to have a sister in the first one.

- Why not introduce her in Vol. 3?

- Bring back Chiaki! :yes


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Completely ignored me roud

Summoned me in another thread

Thinks that any female team that is holding the titles is just keeping them warm for Tamjax. That is if there still will be Womens tag titles when they return :lol

PHANTOM

Happy that he was able to post Robin

Should know I stole his Mysterio gif










And created another one from it :grin2:








*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*I'm sure the belts will be around when Jax comes back in the Rumble.

Phanny,
I want the 5, 6,7 8s back too. *


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Heck. Yeah.

- I saw them live a few years ago.

- Totally groovy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*I remember them being at a gig I went to as a teen. 

It was around the time that Woo Hoo was bring played everywhere (think it was a track for a world cup soccer event or something).

Hadn't a clue what they were saying but had a boogie anyway.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Turtle'd.

- In a groovy fashion.

- Stole my Fishbowl Joe gif. :no


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Still buzzing about Ash in MK11.

Hopefully he has more options than Leatherface did. Though I'm sure some of the moves will be recycled.

Interested in the evil dead videogame in development?*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I am.

- Evil Dead has a decent track record when it comes to games.

- Should be a gas.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Played Fistful of Boomstick recently.

Thought it was garbage tbh.

CLunky as fuck. But then it is like 15 years old.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If Ash has some recycled Leatherface, I'll be really happy. I want that chainsaw re-stand. Leatherface was a blast in MK X and my tertiary main. :mark:

No interest in Leatherface as a character, though. Still need to see the Evil Dead movies before Ash comes out.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's why I went with "decent."

- They're far from perfect, but there's fun to be had.

- Those controls take some getting used to, tho.

- What the--

- Where did you come from?

- Not keen on horror.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Talking about stuff that I don't know

Summon me when you do talk about shit I do know

Mordy Out*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Le Fantôme de l'Opéra said:


> - What the--
> 
> - Where did you come from?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Think I used Leatherface the most in X. Followed by Takeda and Kung Jin (think that's who had the bow and arrows right?) and D'Vorah.

Didn't mind Ferra/Torr even if they weren't that popular. 

Did use Erron Black quite a bit but that sand fatality always left me feeling meh.
*

Mord we won't be talking Peyton, sorry.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

zrc said:


> Mord we won't be talking Peyton, sorry.


:sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Begone, odious one.

- Or bring me pictures of Robin from Stranger Things.

- THE PHANTOM HAS SPOKEN!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Ok



Spoiler: Pics of Robin









































Spoiler: More pics of Robin














































































































































*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I only clicked on the first one.

- Second one is Peyton.

- Right?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

zrc said:


> *Think I used Leatherface the most in X. Followed by Takeda and Kung Jin (think that's who had the bow and arrows right?) and D'Vorah.
> 
> Didn't mind Ferra/Torr even if they weren't that popular.
> 
> ...


Kung Jin is the archer. 

Ferra/Torr is a good concept but poor execution. Torr's way too slow and lumbering. 

The sand fatality would've been amazing if they would've just changed the sand to turn blood red. How does the sand not change colors when it goes inside his body? Ridiculous. As is, he had the worst fatalities in the game. Slightly better in MK 11.

Erron was the best in MK X. In MK 11, I can't play him. Everybody says he's ridiculously top tier, top 3, top 5 in the game, but I cannot use him. I have to play Geras because I'll just get killed if I play Erron, or I would use him all the time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- MK talk.

- Cool.

- D'vorah great.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Most the characters I wanna play as are DLC this time around.
*
I know you'll be happy with Joker.

But I'm just happy i'll finally get Nightwolf and Sindel on this gen of consoles. I've always liked Ash (and evil dead in general), Sheeva, kinda forgot who else was leaked. :lmao

Not a bad roster really. There's somebody for everyone. *[/COLOR]


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Yeah

Wise beyond his years

I should have put Peyton first, my mistake

ZRC

Fuck me that color is worse than the hideous green I use

Waiting for Tamjax to return

Doesn't like to talk about Skippy*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sheeva, Ash, and Joker are the ones I'm excited for.

- Can't kid a kidder, Mordy.

- zrc's color is pretty.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is a Mystic Genius

Changed his username

Asked me to stop using his bits by calling me a dingus*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Dingus Supreme.

-









- Robin is displeased.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is gonna make me watch Stranger Things just to know what the fuck is he talking about :fuck

Decided to pass when he had to choose between Kairi and Asuka

Probably misses the other former regulars*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I will soon vanish.

- Like a spectral shade. 

- About to bask in the glory of Robin, television's greatest character! :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :New username :dance

- It is nice :anna

- Fan of a snake named Jake


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Knows Orton deserves a title run.

-So do I it's overdue.

-One of the few Orton marks around these days.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Also changed username :woo

- Wants a space between Blissed and Phenomenon

- Has a new, blissful avatar


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hasn't changed his name like everyone else lately.

Reps me cute Kairi .gifs :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- 'Cute Kairi GIFs' is a redundant phrase.

- You can just say 'Kairi GIFs' and it would mean the same thing.

- Because they're all cute


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that Kairi is a precious human.

- Should know that I'm about to go on a repping spree.

- Robin or Kate Micucci for all! :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Proved his love for me by sending a Megadeth rep roud

- Loves characters that are chaotic evil

- Has mastered the Mystic Arts


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shotput

Discus

Hammer Throw


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I finally have a new phone

It's so pretty and shiny roud

And now it's filled with porn and Peyton pics :woo*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

high jump

long jump

pole vault


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Oh

my

god


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

usual

shite

posts


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Hohoho now I have a machine gun.

A heavy machine gun.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

yay machine guns. 

Had a good day?

Might be happy about Uma and QT chatting about Kill Bill vol. 3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*My phone still has battery and I haven't charged it in 11 hours

It's so weird

And so awesome*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Yay for Mordy's phone. 

Another Kill Bill sequel/spin-off would be great.

Here's Gogo.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The forum is not working well on this phone though

That's annoying

Kill Bill fan*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Thinks IIconics are better looking than Mandy.

Very subjective opinion I might say.

But the talent in my subjective opinion goes to Fire&Desire.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*There is that thing though: People always said that Mandy and Sonya are better than the IIconics yet they can't name one single great match of them, they usually name the Chamber match that was rehearsed as fuck.

And when they both got the chance to face Asuka in singles matches, arguably the best worker in the division, they had 2 shitty matches with her.

And the IIconics never botches a promo as bad as Mandy and Sonya did on the last Smackdown*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Sonya's had some decent matches. Nothing ground breaking but then who has?

The Iiconics are good character wrestlers, the in ring work isn't there. They're pretty sloppy.

All the women have looks that cater to a different demo. Some find Ruby ugly, but I bet there's plenty of bikers out there that would splooge on her back.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New font. New personality?

- About to do the rankings soon :mark

- Fan of The Brood


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlynch fan

Wants Randy to take the title from that midcarder at SS

Fellow hater of the wildcard rule


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Doesn't have a usertitle. Should get one :anna

- Can't wait for Charlotte vs Trish to become official

- Enjoyed Raw when The Queen and The Boss were feuding


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*There was nothing wrong with my personality to change it. :lmao

Charlotte vs Trish? Count me out. 

When's Summerslam? The rankings will be the Wednesday straight after. Good job I didn't add one for MITB like some requested seeing as Money in the Bank was after WM this year. *


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Like I said, the only match people mention when they talk about Mandy and Sonya is the Chamber :shrug

Thinks he has nothing to change

Still blue*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

_*I'm not most people.

I don't have anything to change. I'm 30 years old and don't give a fuck.

Yes I'm blue. Then, now, forever*_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*He is not like most... people

Blue is the warmest color

That was quite the movie*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

_*If Marvel keep the name mutants, we just found Nostalgia's favourite movie.

That green colour still has an effect on my eyes.

I'm so bored today. Entertain me with anything but Skippy or Clayface*_


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Nothing wrong with his personality :anna

- Made the right move to do rankings only after the Big 4 PPVs and not MITB :anna

- Who's Clayface?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Billie is Clayface

Keeps using the same boring font, username, avi and sig :lauren

Can't think of a way to entertain zrc, I am going out for a bit, maybe I will think on something *


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*I'm not expecting a good turn out for the rankings this time.

There's a load of names gonna be missing, and I think a fair few voters from the past have been moron'd since.

They'll continue though. xD*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You forgot to mention that a lot of people in the forum left or have been unactive since Mania

As long as Skippy is in the top10-15 :shrug

Gonna have to start spamming hot pics of her again soon, sadly she has been fairly unactive since her bachelorette party and hasn't posted much, I suppose she is busy with her wedding stuff*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Fuck off with your Skippy spam.

Unlike you she has a life, and therefore doesn't care about posting pictures for her bat shit insane stalker fans like you. 

Of course they left, the E is shit and so are some of the posters here. The place is toxic as fuck.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I have a friend that hates the word "toxic" for how often it is used nowadays

I wonder what is wrong with people who still watches WWE only to complain about it (like me :grin2

I mean, it has been announced for RAW on Monday the following matches: Joe/Reigns, Alexa/Becky and Seth/Ziggler, so yeah, same old shit :lauren*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Except this place actually is toxic. Especially certain areas. It's quite embarrassing.

I stopped watching so I don't really get why people would continue to watch something they dislike. It'll tale quite a bit for my view to change on the product.

Will be surprised that I wont be buying 2k20 on release day, i'll buy it when it's £25 in January*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is not the Mama
Finds this place toxic
You should see Reddit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Toxicity can be a good thing.

- Example:










- Should know that I'm going to see the new QT movie tonight.

Virus:

- Ninja.

- Oy.

- Here's Zatanna:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Not interested in reddit thanks Virus. Used it once, and by once I mean 5 minutes before I deleted my account.

It's all the same, give a retard a computer and they'll spread their disease all over the world.

I actually know who that pic is Phanny. She was in the DC Top Trumps cards I had back in the day.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Won't buy 2K20 inmediately

Probably will buy it and sell it several times when he does :lol

I know Zatanna from the Smallville tv series, actress playing the character was kinda hot*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Nah, the game is worthless once it's been out a couple months. 

I only trade them when the trade value is higher than the price i bought it for (this usually happens around November time when GAME sell it for £20 for a week). 

Seeing as I won't be getting it until after Christmas there will be no trading it in.*


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- I freaking love Zatanna.

- Won't be buying 2k20 right away.

- But how is my lovable friend?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

_*I'm not a fan of DC, I only got the DC Top Trumps so I could job them out to the Marvel Top Trumps card. :lmao

I'm anything but loveable. I am however a little tipsy. Too much fruit vodka with crushed ice. 

on't buy 2k20 at all no doubt.Liv looked like shit in it last year.*_


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Loves Zatanna








Has pics of pink haired Liv


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Likes DC

- Who's your favorite character in DC?

- Is around these parts enough.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Loves those pink haired wrestlers.

Here's Candy Floss that time she wore a pea costume.










:beckylol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Ibushi avatar

- Finds Candy Floss in a pea costume funny :beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hitman

Anvil

King of Harts


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not blue anymore

Was a bit drunk earlier

Hates Skippy spam/talk*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Mord

-Romd

-Dorm


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Phenomenally Blissed

dessilB... non.. emon... ehP?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Not very good at anagrams, I see

- Mickie James :mark

- Likes his sigs centered :becky2


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Centered sigs are necessary ef, you know this.










Buried Dana Brooke in her rating thread.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*lol Dana.

lol those ratings threads.

lol me.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

BC

- I know it. We are responsible for the balance of the universe. :anna

- I gave her an accurate rating 









- Velveteen Dream fan

EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- WF's biggest X-Men fan

- Loves horror films


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Only highlight of Dana Brooke I can think of is that Sindel model she got in wwe 2k17. :lmao

The fact she's been in 3 games whilst Katie Lea Burchill couldn't even get in one! yuck!

Then again they did choose Joy Giovanni one year instead of adding Victoria, so I was used to not getting the women I wanted to play as.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Well that is gonna give me nightmares

The sad part is that, at one point, that look was very accurate

Mad that his favorites had a hard time getting into the games*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Meh I got over it. They had like 15/20 women on the roster and only 6 spots in the games were allocated to the divas. So Victoria only made HCTP, SvR and SvR09. Don't really see why they didn't just keep her in for 07 and 08. Not like she went anywhere. 

09 had a decent women's offerings for the time (Beth, Mickie, Melina, Ashley, Maria, Candice, McCool, K2, Victoria, Jillian, Layla)

Probably why I enjoyed it despite there being no modes. :lmao*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Victoria's main Squeeze.

-Stevie Richards was probably jealous.

-I wonder if he'd still hit her Widow's peak.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The new QT film is pretty groovy.

- Saw it in 35mm/the right way.

- Robin of Stranger Things is in it; this truly is the Summer of Robin.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Bliss and Becky fan

Most likely happy they are facing this monday

Usually a defender of WWE


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- :beckyhi

- :asuka

- :asuka :miz

EDIT

sara sad

- Ninja

- Fellow Queen fan :woo

- Rooting for Randy at SummerSlam :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Everyone's getting ninja'd.

- Chaos reigns; complete bedlam.

- This thread is the best.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Owns many masks

- Wears them everyday

- Loves MEW


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Most days, not all.

-










- There might be a Cobra slithering about...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Beware. The Cobra strikes out of nowhere

- Hikaru Shida fan

- Loves all three faces of Foley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So... strike, Cobra.

- Randy Orton fan.

- Fond of snakes.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I'm fond of only two snakes

- This one:









- And this one: @Purgatory


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Did somebody say snake?












Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> - So... strike, Cobra.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> - I'm fond of only two snakes
> 
> - This one:
> 
> ...


- I mentioned both of them in that post.

- Stop being a dingus, dingus

- :beckyhi Cobra. Keep up the good work in the Shida thread. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- 




- Loves Robin

- Knows F. Hardy is legendary


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Still posting.

- That's good, I guess.

- 2019 IS THE YEAR OF THE ROBIN!!! :mark


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I still have yet to see an episode of Stranger Things but dingus has been added to my daily vocab thanks to you.

Trusts me as second in command of the Hikaru Shida defense force to keep the megathread alive.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I've been saying "dingus" for years; Robin is me.

- Co-Sorcerer Supreme; we are equals.










- Fellow Harley Quinnster.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Yes, we need to do all we can to make sure that the Shida thread doesn't meet the same fate as the poor Hiroyo Matsumoto thread.

2018-2018 Never forget :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- R.I.P. Hiroyo thread.

-




- You're with the last Three Things thread now. :sadbecky


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- YOU LIKE HARLEY :mark

- Robin lover.

- And how do you do?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Cool chick.

-Would love to see Liv Morgan get a big push with a new identity no doubt.

-Should never ask Phantom a question ever, He'll post random gifs until the cows come home.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Cool dude.

- You betcha I want Liv to get a huge push. :mark :mark

- Fellow Blissfit.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

:beckyhi

Seems cool

Probably was freaking out last week when Liv made her SD debut


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't hold your breath...

19'er

Has a username I can't make any sense of.

EDIT - Beat me to responding to the above post.

Womens wrestling fan.

Joined in 2017.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- :ajhi

- Sophisticated Product

- Been on here for 14 years. Nice.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









- Wants the sophisticated product to feature Liv more

- Currently online


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Gave Dana the rating she deserved

Waiting patiently for Charlotte's SS opponent to be revealed


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got a sig finally :woo

- It's s boss sig









- Favourite Queen vs Boss match?


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Don't make me choose! (it's between July 25 or the falls count anywhere)

Likes Puns!

Favorite match of the Bexter?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Obviously Becky vs Charlotte at Evolution

- Knows we need another Evolution because it was great

- Doesn't seem to like Bayley as much as the other three 4HW


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

He assumed wrong we love Bayley in this house :bayley2

Knows the greatness of Evolution

Wants Kofi to return to the midcard


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Misses The Rowdy One

- Looking forward to SummerSlam

- Doesn't want The Kabuki Warriors to split before winning the tag team titles


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*TNA tried the whole annual women's show thing. By the third one it was dog shit.

Gave us such legendary matches as Shelly "I said my vag hurts" Martinez vs Rebel.#

The interest just isn't there from WWE or the fans to do another Evolution. A lot of the matches at the first one were just filler, that did nothing for anybody involved. Another wouldn't be any different. Least they get to keep a rumble, chamber and mitb match each year.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- History.

- Profanity.

- Insight.

A classic zrc post.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*There seems to be a lot of "classic zrc" up in this thread.

There is no one winning formula.

Robin RObin Robin. I too have watched QT's new movie. I kinda fell asleep.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Classic zrc.

- Fell asleep during the QT film. 

- It was '60s nostalgia with revisionist history stapled on the side. I dig '60s pop culture, so I dug it. And Robin is in it! :mark

Harley Quinn was an odd choice for Tate; Quinn Tate watching the real Tate was just baffling.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*I just didn't find it interesting in the slightest.

I've still not seen a QT film I like since Kill Bill anyway. 

Hope he actually does retire after his next movie, the guys lost it (though some might say he never had it to begin with)*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I live in that world; I've been to those restaurants, have known people not unlike Dalton and Booth, and worked on sets like the ones on screen. I don't think it was his best, but it captured a version of Hollywood I am far too familiar with.

- It was palatable as comfort food but too light as drama.

- That Bruce Lee scene was weird.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I actually forgot that someone named Harley Quinn is in it. Thanks, Kevin Smith!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Called me a "dollar store Phantom"

Despite he uses a few of the gifs I made :lauren

Has been busy as of late*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Like, twice with the gifs.

- You regurgitate everything I say. :fact

- Thief of BadGag.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm gonna post Magik and call it a day.

-









- Bye, dorks. Love to you all.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- G'day, Phantom.

- Oh my goodness. It's Magik.

- Has the Phantom of the Opera as a sig. Or is it not him?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

_*Now knows I have sigs disabled. Waste of data.

Not been here a year yet.

Only has 229 posts in the other sections.*_


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is in Jungle Boy's tree house
For some reason
What are you doing in there?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You don't wanna know

Let's just say it is the same thing you would do if you were in Hayley Atwell's room :lol

Probably watching Young Justice*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Probably not
and yet you tell me
A little


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't have anything so have 2 pics you may like
















*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah
and of course one is Peyton
Its hot, so you get a pass....this time


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I would have posted 2 of Cathy but she hasn't posted anything today :sadbecky

Whatever, there you go
















*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

That works
I would also except Emma pics
or Mariah May


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't have Maria May pics, ask Mango13 for those :lol

I have a shit ton of Peyton pics

However, I also have a few Tenille pics
































*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Those work
Also what the hell with that last one?
That...must be intentional


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*That was at Peyton's bachelorette party in Vegas. The Iiconics, a couple of Peyton's friends from Australia and her were at several male revues and she was the only one of the group who was single, do the math

Lucky stripper :lol

The IG account who posted that pic actually deleted that pic a few minutes later, I guess she asked them to do so *


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Skippy, Clayface and the Wombat.

Lucky stripper? They're been rode by half the nation. They don't care about such things. 

I've written so many things about him that I lost count after 48583535.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Tenille is the Wombat? One learns something every day

Some strippers may not care, other probably are happy when they get to play with hot women instead of the usual

Like in this pic, the guy whose lap Peyton is sitting on, maybe it is just me but he seems amazed by her, he is the only one not looking at the camera :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Wrong there are two not looking at the camera (back left)

Can't count.

They're paid for a service. Most don't really care who they gyrate for. I know plenty of strippers, who can't even get wood. :lmao*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not surprised that he knows strippers

I actually have a high school friend who apparently is the manager of a stripper club or some shit like that

He once invited me and some friends after a reunion we had, but we refused because we spent all our money on alcohol by that point.*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Having issues with WF on his phone. The only issue I ever have is when I'm on desktop mode and I enter a thread and it switches back to the shitty mobile version.

90% chance the lock screen on his new phone is Peyton Royce.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









- Misses the Sky Pirates

- 90%? It's got to be 100%.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

That's correct, ef.










It's probably more like 120%

Speaking of numbers: Gave Asuka less than 1,000,000/10 in the rate the above wrestler thread.

:lauren


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Likes the very handsome Ibushi
- Is one of the few people who posts in here to have less than 1000 posts
- Has no location listed


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know BC/Purgatory comes from outer space

- Has taken an interest in NJPW

- Going to a show in October


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Taken an interest to my new game thread.

-It should be fun.

-Surprised no one else thought of it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Started a thread.

- I'll check it out.

- Right now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Awake

Me too

I can't sleep :sadbecky*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Trouble sleeping you say?

-









-Goodnight!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nah, I am watching the G1

If I wanted to sleep I just need to put an Alexa Bliss match








*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has sleeping problems. 


Burying Alexa Bliss's in-ring ability. 


But enjoys Peyton Royce matches. :bryanlol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Cameo appearance.

No longer a regular.

Alexa has in ring ability?*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Hey that wasn't very nice!

-









-









Edit 

Yes she does

She's good

I mean she's awesome!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hey! It's a reunion special! 

- Those usually suck.

- :beckyhi to zrc and NO. Stay groovy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

_*Some people aren't nice. Deal with it.

Been here nearly 18 months.

From New Zealand. *_

*Classically turtled by the legend that is Phanny.

Watched the QT film, and liked it cause he lives in that world. 

Must have a time machine to live in 1960's Hollywood.*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-It was meant for the Peyton Stan.

-I'm well aware.

-Yes I'm not far off from 2 years on here.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hollywood doesn't change much, zrc. And with the folks I surround myself with, it sure does feel like the '60s.

- I had a lengthy conversation about Vanilla Fudge today.

-I used to sell lots of old western posters like the ones in the film; those brought back memories.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Ah it was for Mordecay.

He's a strange one.

He was always the puppy you just wanna kick of this thread.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We're all a bit strange here.

- Like... 

- Gee, I can't think of anything Strange. Oh, well.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*MEW :banderas

Phantom repped me MEW in linguerie :tucky

Should be as nice as Phantom*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- And a good whatever to you, my candescent comrade. 

- Posted Mary Elizabeth Winstead and the magic guy. :mark

- Here's this:










Mordy:

- Ninja'd me.

- After I was so kind to him. :sadbecky

- Fustigate him, zrc.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- CF :banderas

- Loves Jack Nicholson's Joker

- Is looking forward to the upcoming Joker film


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The most important criteria for a Joker depiction: he has to laugh like a jerk, make bad jokes, and employ cartoon weaponry.

- Jack's Joker checks all the boxes.

- Probably digs Heath's Joker.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

_*lol Joker.

Would miss Orton if he retired probably.

He already had 17 years, how much more time does he have to serve*_
*
Burton films don't age well.

Just like Burton.

He's like a fart, quick bursts of hot air every now and then. *


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I think he's fun; the man developed a distinct aesthetic and stuck with it for about 40 years.

- Few can temper the macabre with whimsy as masterfully as Burton.

- lol fart


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Yeah he stuck with it, that's not a good thing.

The best directors change things up and don't stick to what they know.

He ruined Charlie and the Chocolate Factory with his shit.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Big Fish is one of my favorite movies and it is from Tim Burton

Granted, it probably is one of his less "Burton-like" movies

It is Independence day here and I am doing nothing and spend it alone, how cool is that*?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

_*Nobody cares if it's independence day in Peru.

Never seen Big Fish.

Didn't entertain me the other day.*_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Let's be honest, have I ever entertain you?

Peruvians care about peruvian independence day, because it is a holyday, so there is at least 34 million people who care.

You should watch Big Fish, it may entertain you :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Let other directors practice versatility! I watch a Tim Burton movie to see a Tim Burton movie! 

- Big Fish is essentially a fantastical Forrest Gump, so it seems right that you dig it, Mordy.

- Doesn't seem like a zrc picture, tho. Too sentimental.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You are probably right

Big Fish is one of the few movies that made me cry when it was over

Also liked the Eddie Vedder song during the credits*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> - Big Fish is essentially a better Forrest Gump


FTFY. Forrest Gump is ok, but it's basically a dude talking about stuff that happened to him. And the whole baby plot felt like a way to tie it all up rather than a logical conclusion.

Big Fish, like Benjamin Button, follows the same premise but feels more cohesive in that regard. 

But Burton is overrated anyway. Good sense of aesthetics, but a pretty mediocre storyteller. No wonder out of his movies, the ones that have aged better are basically road movies for the most part. Oh, and before I forget: Benjamin Button is a pretty mediocre movie (I know it's not a Burton movie).


Above:

loves Big Fish.

Loves Forrest Gump.

...may have a penchant for road movies?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Seen one Burton film seen them all.

and Helena Bonem Carter wedged in there just because.

QT and TB should sail off into the sunset forever.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Can't think of many road movies tbh

I did liked Green Book, I guess that qualifies as a road movie

Not a big fan of Forrest Gump. You are right in one point, once the narrated part ended the movie wasn't as good

ZRC

Ninja

Not a fan of the latest Burton and Tarantino movies

I honestly haven't seen a Tarantino movie since Inglorious Bastards and I can't think of the last Burton movie I've watched, but it's been a while*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Eurotrip is a road movie... Eurotrip was fun.

Mad Max is a road movie... Mad Max was fun.

The Muppet Movie is a road movie... The Muppet Movie... exists.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Film is a visual medium; Burton delivers brilliantly on that front.

- He is less concerned with story than he is with mood, world creation, and painterly visuals. 

- I don't know why I am continuing this discussion. We're not going to agree with each other.

But that makes life more exciting, doesn't it?

The Muppet Movie is perfect.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

More exciting? Not where you're concerned.

Mr Robin/Strange/Asuka/Whomever the fuck you spam us with this week guy.

Just as annoying as that Royce loving freak.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Quentin Tarantino at least used to do fine films before falling in love with himself.

Inglorious Bastards was the start of his self fellating decay (though it had lots of cool elements in it), and Django was the confirmation that the man had fallen victim to his own hype. From that point onwards it's all been the man referencing himself ad nauseam. 

Sally Menke dying certainly hasn't helped. In fact, when I watched Django in the theater, the first thing I noticed was how slightly clumsy the editing looked compared to that of the previous films.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*QT should've just stuck to doing Kill Bill movies.

I'm not even sure a third will be that good anymore.

Though i'd still watch it just to see Uma.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah. And you with your gimmick of the week. 

- "Look at me! I'm typing in colors! Scar gif! Next!"

- And those pedestrian insults you do when wit fails you. You have nothing interesting to say, so you turn to high school bully bullshit. Are you in high school?

Love you.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

zrc said:


> Eurotrip is a road movie... Eurotrip was fun.
> 
> *Mad Max is a road movie... Mad Max was fun.*
> 
> The Muppet Movie is a road movie... The Muppet Movie... exists.


The first two Mad Max movies are westerns.

The second one basically follows the old cowboys/settlers vs apaches formula, only replacing the Apaches with the mohawk marauders and the fort with the oil refinery. And the first movie... I mean, just take a look at this scene:





 100% western.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> *QT should've just stuck to doing Kill Bill movies.
> 
> I'm not even sure a third will be that good anymore.
> 
> Though i'd still watch it just to see Uma.*


You would hate it because you hate everything except garbage women-in-prison dramas and one mediocre superhero cartoon from the '90s.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:damn

:wow

:applause


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> You would hate it because you hate everything except garbage women-in-prison dramas and one mediocre superhero cartoon from the '90s.


now who's in high school. :lmao



HugoCortez said:


> The first two Mad Max movies are westerns.
> 
> The second one basically follows the old cowboys/settlers vs apaches formula, only replacing the Apaches with the mohawk marauders and the fort with the oil refinery. And the first movie... I mean, just take a look at this scene:
> 
> ...


and yet both are listed as road movies.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We both are, zrc.

- I'm allowed to be mean, too.

- I can't be your fairy godmother all the time.

Hugs and kisses, my dear one. XO


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*:lmao I like it when you're mean. 

My fairy godmother is currently in a cage in Dol Guldur. She was a naughty bitch.

As long as the high school isn't the one from Clueless then it's all gravy.*

i'm sure I'll get turtled. This is for Phanny.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

zrc said:


> and yet both are listed as road movies.


That doesn't make it any less incorrect.

A road movie is about the characters embarking on a journey where they encounter different people and live all sorts of situations. In those, the premise is but an excuse to put the whole journey into motion, and as such, it is the journey itself which is the main focus of the story. Most of Mad Max 1 takes place within two locations not to mention there's a clearly established conflict that grows throughout the film duration.

Proper examples of a road movie would be: Pee Wee's Adventure and Big Fish (both from Tim Burton), Forrest Gump, Bonnie and Clyde, Diario de Motocicleta, Easy Rider, Thelma & Louise, Airbag, Bad Company, and practically any faithful adaptation of El Quijote and Tom Sawyer & Huckleberry Finn.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mad Max is still a road movie.

It just happens to be a western too.

I gave three examples of road movies. Yours aren't proper examples, they're just examples like mine were.

Alvin and the Chipmunks: The Road Chip is also a road movie. Or are you gonna say it's not a proper road movie cause it's animated?


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Imo, Apocalypse Now is more of a road movie than any of the Mad Max ones. Alvin: road chip is a road movie, same as Ice Age and parts of Shrek.

Frenchie Phantom, say something.

We are arguing about movie genres.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

HugoCortez said:


> Imo, Apocalypse Now is more of a road movie than any of the Mad Max ones. Alvin: road chip is a road movie, same as Ice Age and parts of Shrek.
> 
> Frenchie Phantom, say something.
> 
> We are arguing about movie genres.


haha genres get confusing when there's like 900 of them. 

I remember during my media course we had to do an article on why certain movies were that genre, and what the indicators are of it being so.

The partner I was paired with chose "Cult" as a genre. To which I reminded her that it was a subgenre. So ended up with Kill Bill and Rocky Horror as examples. Turns out our tutor liked neither film.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Seems like he is moody today

Not sure since he is always moody :lol

Asking who Jay White is. Basically he is the NJPW Roman Reigns, but a better wrestler and less charismatic. Also he is a chickenshit heel and the new leader of the Bullet Club*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I am a bit moody today yes, not had much sleep this week.

The Bullet Club stopped being relevant once the originals were all gone (unless Bad Luke Fale is still with them). It's probably NWO B-Team level right now.

I'm not always moody, just when I come on here. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> I am a bit moody today yes, not had much sleep this week.
> 
> The Bullet Club stopped being relevant once the originals were all gone (unless Bad Luke Fale is still with them). It's probably NWO B-Team level right now.
> 
> I'm not always moody, just when I come on here. :lmao


- I, too, have been sleepless.

- Give us hell, zrc; we're just faceless dorks online.

- "Cult" is not really a genre, it's a nebulous realm of film discussion. There's a lot of debate as to what counts as cult, but Rocky Horror is pure cult and Kill Bill draws from cult cinema. Both are in the conversation. Your teacher can go soak his head. :fact


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't care for new Bullet Club
This board might not be good for his mental well being


Likes the Lesbian chick on Stranger Things
Doesn't sleep
Dares to be mocked


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This board has a Shining effect on us all.

- But it's blissful bedlam here.

- Post a superheroine or something.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't think this forum is good for anybody's mental health long term. :lmao

Small doses it's fine.

is virus21 and has over 21 thousand posts.



Vintage Phantom.
Turtled me.
I hear brazil has super heroin.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not that it shocks anyone now, but I'll probably be off for a few days. I'm not as over as I once was, but I thought y'all should know.

- These days, I guess the guy above me is Sorcerer Supreme of this thread. Well, and Mordy. Y'all are keeping this place alive.

- Bye, you magnificent bastard.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wants me to post superheroines








Is leaving again


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows I don't know who that is.

But judging by the outfit it's one of 7459658 bat's that DC churn out.

Got a like from the Phantom.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted his main girl.

- Correct. It's going to be a long few days. This is the calm before the...

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Posted my old phone background. Always loved that pic.

Is going for a few days.

Off to see the wizard probably.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Knows I don't know who that is.
> 
> But judging by the outfit it's one of 7459658 bat's that DC churn out.
> 
> Got a like from the Phantom.


- I liked it because he posted a superheroine.

- She's Stephanie Brown, a Batgirl.

- Not my favorite, but I know Virus digs her.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

zrc said:


> Knows I don't know who that is.
> 
> But judging by the outfit it's one of 7459658 bat's that DC churn out.
> 
> Got a like from the Phantom.


Its the 4th Batgirl, Stephanie Brown. Though she isn't Batgirl anymore because DC rebooted everything and Barbara Gordon is Batgirl again



Posted Storm
via a sight gag
Is still going


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah.

- I'm procrastinating.

- If I stay, I'm going to post Mary Marvel. Please, don't let that happen.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The dreaded comic book reboot.

I hate those fuckers. 

They shouldn't fuck things up in order to need one.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So many great things have fallen victim to the dreaded retcon.

- Although I do believe Doctor Strange needs one.

- Like, just erase the last 25 years of his history.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well its DC, that's all they seem to know how to do
That is fuck up and reboot it later
Is it any wonder why Manga sells better than comics now


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Apparently not a manga fan

Hates current DC

Loves blondes*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Loves Stephanie Brown.

- Laments the state of modern comics.

- Digs that Kira Kosarin.

Mordy:

- Ninja.

- Appreciates MEW rep.

- Digs Big Fish.

Zrc, you've piqued my interest: who do you think is a great director? Do you have a favorite, or do you prefer to divorce art from its creator? Do you subscribe to Barthes' Death of the Author theory?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

If I'm honest I don't watch a movie for its director. In fact 99.9% of the movies I've seen in my life, I couldn't tell you who the hell made them. Long as I'm at least mildly entertained then I'm good. 

It's why I fail at Director quizzes on Sporcle. :lmao

Not really sure on your second question. Depends on the story I suppose. Some things I feel should absolutely remain faithful to the source, but as you've said before everything is open to interpretation. Like I wasn't impressed with some things that were changed in the LOTR films, but they had to be twisted somewhat to fit the context of a movie.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm with you. I mostly just want to be entertained. If a film can make me smile, it's done its job.

- My eyeballs are about to burst. I have to get away from screens.

- Farewell.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Eyes are rotting away
Freddy gif


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Supergirl fan

Not the tv show

Usually his posts are very short*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes
Fuck that show
I need not speak a lot


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A decade of little speech in September.

Doesn't like the Supergirl show.

A virus took his eye.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not the Mama anymore

Don't know the lady in his avi

But she does look familiar, I think I've seen her in House MD*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope she was never in House.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*My mistake then

The woman in the pic looks like Candice Bergen

She played Cuddy's (House's boss and love interest for 7 seasons) mother*


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Phew, kinda strange seeing this thread emtpy for like 15 hours. 

- Mordecay I'm sure has to deal with a lot of Peyton haters lately. 

- And actually, I find Iconics annoying too. Peyton is fine on her own though, I'd like her to ditch Billy and try having a nicer gimmick.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Is a believer in fans being Fickle!

-Wants Peyton to pursue a singles career.

-Her singles push would flop if nothing about her changed.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Enjoyed Raw yesterday

- Probably enjoyed AJ's backstage segment

- Is happy Becky vs Alexa protected Alexa


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Will watch SummerSlam in the hopes that RKO wins the title.

Went against the conventional rules of the cons thread and gave me a compliment.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am sad

And depressed

Should join me given that his faves are treated like crap too*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

At least we've still got the G1.

Is feeling sad & depressed.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- As am I.

- But mine is the product of loss. 

- I won't be a bummer; have some MEW:










Ninjas get Harley:


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

COBRA'D










Still keeping that Robin love alive.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Cobra'd? New word. I like it. :anna

- Sent me a rep of The Hugger and The Empress :mark

- Knows the conventional rules of the cons thread don't apply to him


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I said "Cobra'd" weeks ago! Give me credit!

- Got great rep from me!

- Will get rep he actually cares about soon. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Credit is all yours :anna

- New sig

- Stranger Things fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Probably excited for that SummerSlam match.

- Digs the SmackDown Women's Champion. :bayley

- Gets along with WF's #1 Hana Kimura fanatic.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Mystic Dingus

- Mystic Genius

- Mystic Arts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's a lot of Mystic™.

- Should know that I must go, but I shall return... possibly before Halloween.

-


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

- Still a pal
- Should know am watching Boku no Hero Academia
-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Eliza Dushku fan

- Was talking about GTA earlier

- Likes anime


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- You better return before Halloween, the forum needs you imo.

- I do love everything Halloween though.

- Likes Lauren Cohan, I suppose.

Edit: Ninja'd

emerald fire

- Heyyy :beckyhi

- Is excited for the Trish vs. Charlotte match like me.

- :mark


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Stalks our beloved F&G section.



Spoiler: And did I hear somebody say Hana Kimura?


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- The fun and game section is definitely the best part of these forums.

- Is a fan of Hana Kimura.

- But oh my gosh, Hana is adorable.

I'm also not gonna edit my post if I'm ninja'd, I just can't.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is correct on the first point. 


Hana Kimura who? :lauren


Wants WWE to give Liv Morgan a chance.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Has an avatar of Bella Hadid. :anna

- Knows the best part of the forums. :bjpenn

- You a fan of Liv? Just curious.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Liv fan









19er

Excited for Trish vs Charlotte(can relate)


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Howdy! :skhi

- A fan of Sasha and Charlotte.










- Glad to see more people excited for the Char vs Trish match. :mark


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Also says Howdy

Likes Sasha

Has a Liv avatar :swanson


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably wishes that Tenille signed with other company

Still will support her I guess

Apparently liles Liv too*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

words.

more words.

green words.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Gets bored of words










*


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Words are bored.

- Bored are words.

- Fords are cars.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Likes a lot of posts

Fellow stalker :lol

Also appreciate the IIconics :anna








*


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- That picture of Peyton is gorgeous, and everyone in the world knows it.









- We gotta stick together and keep it IIconic on this forum.

- Stalks as well. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope.

I'd rather coop my eyes out with a spoon.

Probably wants this Trish/Flair match


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Hates The IIconics.

-Wants Rezar back.

-Appreciates the more underrated talent.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I was being sarcastic about Rezar. 

Who gives a fuck about the AOP?

I don't hate any of the women. Hate is a strong word. I'd say i'm more indifferent about them. They're there.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is indifferent towards the IIconics

Changed avi again

Didn't appreciated the Peyton pic I posted*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Konbawa!!
- Did you miss me?
- Still rocking the green color*


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Anime fan

joined 13 years ago

Not a regular in this thread from what I seen


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Fan of the 4HW 









- Also likes Bliss

- Knows we don't need to see another Goldberg squash


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Thinks I talk about wrestling a lot even I don't watch it anymore
- It's kind of like an old habit that you do it once in a while like cigarettes (still not watching)
- Loves Eiffel 65's songs*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I knew he didn't watch da wrestle thing.

is blue daba dee daba die

returned


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Rankings in two weeks :woo

- No James, Banks or Rousey this time, right?

- New avatar


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mickie is eligible, had a house show match in June.

Following are gone though
Chyna (HOF)
Dakota Kai (INJURED)
Dasha Fuentes (RELEASED)
Luna Vachon (HOF)
Maryse (MATERNITY LEAVE)
Nia Jax (INJURED)
Ronda Rousey (TIME OFF)
Sasha Banks (MIA)
Shadia Bseiso (RELEASED)
Stacy Keibler (HOF)

Unless some of them pop up between now and SS


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*He barely watches the wrestling thing

Stopped being blue

Comes and goes from this thread*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I haven't watched any wrestling but AEW for months. 

Just doesn't interest me all that much anymore.

Got boxsets I need to get through, which I cant if im watching 29 hours of WWE a week.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't know how much actual WWE I watch

Like, I have it on the background the whole time it is on, but I don't watch it all that much tbh

I may need a break after the IIconics lose the titles at Summerslam since I know they won't be on tv for a while after that, so I have no reason to watch*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

WWE isn't even worthy of being background noise these days.

Random fact: This thread is on page 816 and 8-16 is my birthday.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Birthday is coming soon :dance

- Has a cool sig :cool2


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Howdy EF!
- Even though, we have different opinions about wrestling, at least, he's respectful.
- Wonder what's his other pasttimes?*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:beckyhi 

Other pastimes?

- Football

- Music

- Reading


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Good times #1










- Good times #2










- And something nice:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows Broken Dreams was an amazing song

- Is looking forward to Moxley vs Omega

- Enjoyed Daniel Bryan's most recent WWE Championship reign


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Knows that Drew's NXT theme was also rocking wens3 

- Needs to know I support Liverpool too, but I might have told that already, I can't remember. 

- Hopes Randy wins the WWE Championship at SummerSlam.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Jon moxley fan

Russian it seems

13er


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*17er

Misses Sasha

Is sad for that :grin2:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

words

more words

green words

deja vuing wit dis post


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has no patience for Mordy

- Misses his Wild Samoans

- WF's biggest Victoria fan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't miss Nia no. She'll be back when shes good and ready (the rumble obviously)

I don't have patience for anybody lol. I like to live in a bubble where no other human exists.

Probably right on the third thing.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Wentworth

But still in mowgli's house.

Doesn't like other people.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Huge Asuka fan

,- Doesn't like the idea of the Kabuki Warriors though

- Probably not really interested or invested in men's wrestling


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

lol Kabuki Warriors.

Womens divisions Kai En Tai.

Only Kai En Tai had matches on tv xD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Can't wait for A-Lesnar to win the womens tag titles

And have matches as bad as the ones the Iiconics had, if not worse because she probably will get more time

And get a pass for it :eyeroll*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

since when the fuck have I been a BLISS FAN

NEVER

I wouldn't piss on her moose knuckles


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I wasn't talking about you, I was talking about me

I should have reworded it better

I don't care enough to do it*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes you should have.

lol.

Cretin.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

emerald-fire said:


> Probably not really interested or invested in men's wrestling


Oh, I like it just fine, believe me. It's just, it's bad enough as it is having to put up with the usual "Wuhmen don't draw cause panties, bras and mops staying in the kitchen" spiel from some of the, lets refer to them as alpha cucks (since they seem to love using those two words).

Imagine if I also got more involved with the male wrestling threads and had to put up with the constant Bonnie Tyler crap posted over there.


Besides, there's no male Kana to make me willing to subject myself to such a torture (MJF and Mox could if the AEW play their cards right). So...no thanks.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bonnie Tyler crap.

Bonnie Taylor would want no part of it.

Poor 80s bitch, shoulve spent her money on loose men and speed like Twiggy.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

When I say Bonnie Tyler crap, I mean those dudes who seem to be yearning for big "larger than life" men like in ye olde good times.

I need a big guy, I'm holding out for a big guy til the end of the night, he's gotta be strong, he's gotta be juiced and he's gotta be larger than life. 

Larger than life.....


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I knew exactly what you meant.

Who do you think I am? Mordecay?

I don't know who Robert Fripp is.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

My bad. Still, you don't know who Robert Fripp is?!

He is the guitarist and leader of King Crimson, one of the best, if not the best, live bands in the world and one of the pioneers of the whole prg rock movement (though Fripp himself was very dismissive about it).

You know: In the Court of the Crimson King, 21st Century Schizoid Man (Kanye west sampled it and Fripp tried to go court over the issue), Starless, Cirkus, Red, Easy Money, Larks' Tongues in Aspic, Elephant Talk, Frame by Frame, Matte Kudasai, Three of a Perfect Pair, etc.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Never heard of any of that. :lmao 

And I don't listen to Kanye West either. 

Did a wiki and saw he's been around since the 60's.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

now that I think about it, you asked who Fripp was because you saw his name listed among my faves.

Does that mean you know who Latimer is? LOl.

That would be hilarious, cause Latimer is technically even more of a nobody than Fripp is.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Fripp.









Latimer.








Tipton.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Salutations from the Other Side.

- Joshi enthusiast.

- Hates Kairi Sane the way I hate not listening to Blondie.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mystic Dingus
Might be an Outer God
Blondie gives him power


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Not exactly a joshi enthusiast, but I have fond memories of Reina.

Funnily enough, if I had to make a top of my most hated wrestlers, she wouldn't actually make it. So nope, your hate for any absence of Blondie on any speakers is actually stronger than my hate for her.


Edit:

ninjaed.

9 years here.

loves Necrons.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The Devil's pride.

- Better start for home while there's still time.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Should check rep

- It's not cursed


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Riiiiiight...

-









- Probably turned me into a werewolf or something.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Phantom-wolf

- Likes Aubrey Plaza

- :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Repped me Robin. :mark

- Now my favorite.

- Digs :miz, :asuka's former sidekick.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- NEW aige!!!

- :dance

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wrong

- :asuka was :miz's sidekick

- :fact


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Poor dear.

- He's delirious.

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka a sidekick? Sorry ef I don't think so.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Formerly known as Black Cobra.

-Asuka mark obviously.

-Must have been sent to purgatory recently and hasn't made his way out yet.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Blissed...










- Blissful.

- Phenomenal.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Correcting people on their grammar

Blissed is not a word

IIconic is :grin2:*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

There's only one I in Iconic smarty.

Suspiciously backed out on a small debate with me earlier.

Was wrong anyway so it's fine.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Terrible username.

Ragging on Mordecay.

Get a new gimmick, instead of stealing mine.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Mordy is his personal punching bag 

- Likes Charlotte Flair a little

- Fan of Awesome Kong if I remember correctly


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Oh hi zrc what a pleasant surprise.

He asked for it though so I had to remind him.

Username preferences are purely subjective.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It would be more of a surprise if I didn't post.

and subjectively it's shit.

Mordecay doesn't ask for it, he just gets it.


emerald
I am kind of a Flair fan yes. Regardless of her lineage she did have to work for it. If not more so because of her father. She is rammed down people's throats however, and has mudded the waters. Same happened with McCool when she started dating Undertaker.

I love Kong, but I can see her best days are long gone. Still she's a name for the AEW women's division, which on paper leaves people going "who the fuck are these broads?"


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Blissed Phenomenon

- Got ninja'd

- :beckyhi

- Would love to see Bliss and The Phenomenal One as a team in the MMC

EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- Still living in Jungle Boy's treehouse

- Makes cool wrestling cards


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

It's amazing though?

Yes he does get it and sometimes he doesn't.

How's the Jungle treating ya?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Emerald.
We got wifi in the treehouse now. So he keeps Skyping Luchasaurus. 

I've made way too many wrestling cards. Got 700 women ones now. :lmao

Blissed
The jungle is great. I punched a jaguar, protected species my ass. 

Blissful Phenomenon would make more sense. 

Is Pro WWE for some reason.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Apparently I just get it

Bullying me for no reason

Probably I should spam Skippy so he at least has one*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Keeps the Skippy threads alive

- Doesn't care about Skippy's friend's threads

- Claims to like Kairi Sane


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I like Kairi, I actually I am the biggest poster in her thread in the WoW section

I would post more in her fan thread but several of the regular posters there are Asuka fans (the bad kind) and make the thread a bit uncomfortable

Also, it's not like there is much to talk about since her call up :sadbecky *


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posting in her WoW thread doesn't necessarily make you a fan. It could just mean you're a perv. :lol

- I said what I said because you're against her winning the tag team titles

- NJPW fan


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Would gladly replace Billie Kay if needed too.

Probably re watches the Iiconics WM win once a week (not like they've done anything since to watch...)

Big Womens Wrestling fan, can appreciate in ring talent, and T&A.*



NINJA'D.



*Keeps The Miz thread alive with me.

Has great taste in Wrestlers.

Needs to pick a colour for his posts.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got ninja'd

- Fellow :miz fan

- Graduated from Fearless University


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Good morning, everyone.










Football fan. Actual football I assume not hand egg.

Didn't pick a font color despite Eva's request.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Got GOAT stuff in his visitor wall

Also got Kairi :grin2:

Probably knows that I will be rooting for the Kabuki Warriors against any other team that isn't the IIconics*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Used Kairi as a Trojan Horse to sneak his virus on to my wall.










I'll get my revenge when you least expect it.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I use black (default) font

- Angry Kairi GIF :mark

- Sends me Charlynch reps :becky2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Public Service Announcement: Mordy's second spoiler is always Peyton.

-


Spoiler: Charlynch















-


Spoiler: More Charlynch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Spoiler: 1

























Spoiler: 2

















Spoiler: 3



*Not always*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> *I like Kairi, I actually I am the biggest poster in her thread in the WoW section
> 
> I would post more in her fan thread but several of the regular posters there are Asuka fans (the bad kind) and make the thread a bit uncomfortable
> *



Which bad posters? So far, I'm the only Asuka fan who doesn't like her, but I don't post there anyway, so feel free to post.

Almost every other single Asuka fan here is a Kairi fan.

Barring Tyrion, I think? I seem to recall him not being fond of her, though he didn't dislike her either.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Stop causing trouble, Hugo!

- :asuka forever.

- New Gods fan. :woo


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm not causing trouble nor bashing anyone for liking Kairi.

I'm simply pointing that one shouldn't be afraid of posting on her fan thread due to some unfounded fear of people like me jumping in and bashing them.

Besides, have I ever dissed Kairi outside of the Asuka fan thread (the gruesome jokes I posted here don't count, since they were tongue in cheek fun)?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

What about peeps who don't give a shit about those stupid fan thread sections?

Doesn't write in any colour but black.

im probably turtled by this point.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- He never said anything about you, Hugo! Not everything is about you, Hugo!

-









- Big Barda is cool.

zrc:

- The GOAT! :mark

- I'm on my way out; keep this thread groovy, please.

- Tim Curry is cool.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Is off out for a bit.

So am I, so the thread will probably die for a few hours lol.

Tim Curry <3


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- On his way out

-









-


Spoiler: Something you'll like















EDIT

zrc

- Turtled again

- Has been doing that a lot

- X-Men fan


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> - He never said anything about you, Hugo! Not everything is about you, Hugo!


I know he ain't talking about me. 

That's the point. By this point, I think I can say I know all of the Asuka fans who regularly post on her thread and none of them are Kairi haters nor do they strike me as the sort of people who post dissing stuff on other fan threads.

As I said, I'm the only Kairi hater over there, and since I never post on fan threads of wrestlers I don't like, there's no need to worry about such a prospect.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm off.

- Unlimited love to y'all.

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has Bewitched avatar
Wishes a nice day
Is off


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- How are ya?

- Has been on this forum since almost 10 years


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HugoCortez said:


> Which bad posters? So far, I'm the only Asuka fan who doesn't like her, but I don't post there anyway, so feel free to post.
> 
> Almost every other single Asuka fan here is a Kairi fan.
> 
> Barring Tyrion, I think? I seem to recall him not being fond of her, though he didn't dislike her either.


As a talent she's good, but I have no emotional attachment to her success. Taking out my critical opinion of her, I find her to have been nothing but detrimental to Asukas career, and for that, she's my enemy, as is anyone who gets in Asukas way and reduces her status on the roster. Steve Austin is my other favourite wrestler of all time and if he actively hindered Asukas career, I'd "turn" on him too. Even though I don't consider it turning because I was never a supporter of Kairi in the first place. Not to any real degree at least.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Fellow :asuka fan.


Is the Winslow Leach to Asuka's Phoenix.

Didn't post three things.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> - :beckyhi
> 
> - How are ya?
> 
> - Has been on this forum since almost 10 years


:beckyhi

Decided to write three things for you because you keep being forgotten haha.

something something charlynch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HugoCortez said:


> Fellow :asuka fan.
> 
> 
> Is the Winslow Leach to Asuka's Phoenix.
> ...


I don't even.....what? :austin3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom of the Paradise reference, Tyrion.

- One that... I didn't make.

- Hmm. How very odd.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Hey, dingus

- Back from his voyage

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The journey's far from over, my friend; this is just a break.

- Quoted the Great One.  :mark  :woo

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is a whole new man

Fan of Brandon Steele, whoever he is

I only know Riley Steele and Lex Steele... he doesn't want to know who those are :lol*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

is likely the only real fan of the iconics

is not american

couldn't think of a third thing


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

My man back over there at the :asuka thread.

Is wrong in his statement. 

I recall that other fan who jumped into our thread two months ago.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

HugoCortez said:


> My man back over there on the :asuka thread.
> 
> Is wrong in his statement.
> 
> I recall that other fan who jumped into our thread two months ago.


fellow kana stan

what fan what this?

seems mordecay has a rival


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Tag89 said:


> fellow kana stan
> 
> what fan what this?
> 
> seems mordecay has a rival




Remember that LethalWeapon dude (a very easy to remember username, unlike some of the weird secret code like stuff I've seen around here)?

It caused quite a ruckus.

iirc, he/she had an IIconics profile pic and sig.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

HugoCortez said:


> Remember that LethalWeapon dude (a very easy to remember username, unlike some of the weird secret code like stuff I've seen around here)?
> 
> It caused quite a ruckus.
> 
> iirc, he/she had an IIconics profile pic and sig.


- don't remember said person

- i mostly ignore people's pics/sigs

- what weird secret code stuff are you talking about?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

It the 89th tag
Kana Stan
Ignores pics


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hasn't changed sig/avi in a while

Was posting in that El Paso shooting thread earlier

Doesn't think that Becky and Seth are a draw*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

They aren't a draw
I will change it soon
Some thing involving Peyton or something


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I may have misunderstood (I have a terrible headache) but if you want to use some Peyton stuff I can hook you up :grin2:



Spoiler: Peyton stuff







































































































































































































































You probably won't use it, but you gave a reason to post it, so :anna*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Posted Peyton stuff. What a shock.










Always has a headache.

It'll probably get worse if he has to watch Moxley lose to White.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has an Asuka sig 
And Avatar
And she has her Kabuki mask


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

It's a Noh mask!

Changed his avatar and sig.

Was disappointed in the lack of JAM Project in the new Japanese Music General thread.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:beckyhi

Never gets tired of Charlynch pics and gifs.










Here's more:



Spoiler



JUST KIDDING IT'S ACTUALLY IO & KAIRI :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Oooooohhh! Virus has a boss new sig! :mark










- Here's another magical super-lady:

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

pics,

pics

more pics.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- What up, just here for my monthly paycheck. :brock










- Still thinks sigs are :goaway

- Should know I've been getting some really great help the past month as well as counselling, and I feel like such a better person already.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

you might also want to consider an exorcist.

back for a cameo appearance.

Shows he hasn't been around, using an old Brock gif.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- That might work, too.










- Knows I'm nothing more than a cheap cameo these days.

- I'm going to end up like Virgil soon


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

What you mean end up? You already are Virgil. :lmao

How's the neighbour these days? Still screwing someone else?

haha spider walk.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Cameo? Peyton has one

And half the midcard too

Bullying poor Wall*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Haven't seen her in months, so couldn't tell ya. I actually don't spend a lot of time at home anymore, I've been a lot more active lately with going outside for walks and stuff like that. It's actually really good the personal changes I've made.

- I know you guys probably think I forget about you, but it's not true at all. Even when I've been gone for a month this place still plops in my mind. It's just I'm really improving on my mental health being away from toxic forums and social media. It's really helping me. I even purged my Facebook like @Nostalgia ; told me to do for months. Don't have pointless people added now.

Mordy:

- Good to see you Mordykins. :anna

- Still rocking that same bloody sig. I'll take a break until Christmas, and I bet you'd still have it. :lol

- Should know I don't give a shit about Rollins anymore. :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

doesn't care about pin dick anymore.

said hi to Voldemord.

We still love you walls of four.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has likely only been watching AEW. I don't blame him.

Should know I've been meaning to watch it, but I'm just so fatigued on Wrestling. AEW really came at the worst time for me, WWE just completely stripped my passion for Wrestling as a whole.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't, he left us because he cares about himself more than he cares about us, what a selfish bastard :lol

I should probably go to therapy too, but that shit is expensive. I guess closing my social media accounts could help :shrug

And the first time I did therapy it didn't helped one bit 

WALL

Should know that I probably will have to change my sig/avi in a week

And probably remove all the Peyton stuff in 3 weeks :lol

Good to see you are doing good for yourself :anna*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Therapy definitely doesn't work for everyone. It depends on the reasons you're going. For me, I don't have really have anyone in real life, so having someone to talk to and as an outlet really helps for me. Medication wouldn't do anything. It seems like taking natural steps and a push from someone is all I needed.

Should definitely close his social media accounts :anna


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Remembers the good ones.

-Therapy won't fix anything, YOU do.

-Should become a full timer again instead of making his Dwayne Johnson appearances sporadically.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

for 4th wall

I usually just go for a walk for free, reflect what's going on then fix it. no therapy needed.

I tried yoga once to chill once, but bent over and farted. never went again.

Hasn't been listening to his neighbour.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

constantly grumpy

farts a lot

drags trash (stratus) whereever and whenever necessary


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Asuka fan

Dislikes nepotism

Dislikes Bliss


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

One of the ones keeping this thread alive for me. Thanks.

Should know being grump is zrc's super power. It wouldn't be the same without it.

Time to go back to Hollywood. 










Nostalgia:

Still rocking his Bella Hadid.

Made me edit my post.

Should know I've missed him and hope he's well.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- TFW :yay

- :beckyhi

- How have you been?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Howdy Emerald.

I've been good, and I hope you have been to. Still suffering through WWE?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is back
Sees only a wall
Hates WWE


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TFW

- I watch highlights and PPVs mostly

- Is the current, reigning, defending, undisputed Universal Champion :boombrock

- New sig :anna

EDIT

Virus

- Ninja

- Hates WWE too

- New sig and avatar :nice


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

i'm not always grumpy.

promise.

day of broforce back together. this is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't consider me part of Broforce

Currently I am not in his friends list :lol

I lost count how many times that have happened 

*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You were BroForce's enemy. 

You've joined us a long time ago though, uneasy alliance.

Didn't take much to defeat you, we distracted your plans with a picture of Peyton's biff.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Called Mordy the devil
Is part of Broforce
I don't remember any of those guys having Peyton pics as a special


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Changed sig/avi

Didn't used the Peyton pics :lauren

Knows that I can be easily distracted with Peyton pics :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

we all love you really Voldemord.

Never change.

I'm going before I get too nice.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Being nice to Mordy :monkey

Must be in a good mood today. I have that effect on people. :anna

Called me Virgil :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have my moments. xD

Shut up Virgil!

Go listen to your neighbour having a life. :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Should know he's the last person I'll name things about for a while. 

TAKE MY ENERGY ZRC










Won't come to my next signing, you could get a free Virgil poster :sadbecky

Gonna' go and eavesdrop on my neighbour, peace


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*A life, what is that?

Can you buy one? I think I need one of those

No joking, I've been having a terrible headache and I thought I was going to have a stroke and the sing that played on my playlist was "A Rush of Blood to the Head" by Coldplay, sometimes you can't write this shit :lol

WALL

Ninja'd me before leaving

Still a closet pervert I see >

Try to come more often, you are missee here*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wants more Peyton pics
Like he doesn't have enough
Has no life


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*15k are not enough :lol

Has a life

Probably :eyeroll after hearing about that new mass shooting*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm sadly getting numb to the whole shooting thing.
Sad that its gotten to that point
And I barely have a life


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Yeah, I don't care much either anymore

In happier news










wens3:banderassodone*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thats not news
She always does that
How often do you need to dry your keyboard?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

hes got a touch pad instead.

wiped clean with a cloth.

is correct. it isn't news,


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nah, I wish she posted many pics like that one, she usually doesn't, so for me it is news :lol

Well, I recently had to change my keyboard if that answers your question about how often I had to clean it :lmao

Now is mostly the screen of my phone that gets messed up :heston*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Gross.

- That's gross.

- I would never shake his hand; it's not safe.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I feel sorry for the person who stole his tablet 

:beckyhi

loves ya


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I could hug you then :grin2:

At least that way it would be your clothes the ones getting ruined :lol

But I do clean my hands... most of the time :lmao

ZRC

Why would you feel sorry?

I didn't had many pervy stuff there, mostly because I didn't had space, it was an old tablet

Unlike this phone I bought a 64gb micro sd card for this phone, already used 30gb... in stuff :lmao*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know i'm rocking with the Crush Gals today.






you won't appreciate it because Skippy isn't in it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I appreciate Skippy-less stuff

Like NJPW

Not a big fan of stuff from before I was born though

*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

So you're not a fan of much.

As you were born yesterday.

I'm off out, peace.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*If yesterday is 28 and a half years ago sure

I don't know why I don't like old stuff, I have give them several chances throughout the years (movies, tv series, music) I just can't engage with them

Two of the things that I like that were released before I was born are The Wonder Years and the A Team, loved those shows*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hates the old
Must embrace the past
Likes the Wonder Years


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has a sig of two of the great comic book sorceresses.

- But not THE GOAT.

- I think you all know where I am going with this...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is wrong
Zatanna is best girl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I used to carry a dumb little magic table around. Good times.

- There are still no Clea gifs. :sadbecky

- Enjoy this Clea knockoff instead:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Why did you do that?
Clea is probably never going to be adapted
Who is that


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Embraces the old

But not a big fan of "older" women if I remember correctly

Except for Torrie Wilson








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Because... I was a magician.

- Everyone's getting a movie now, just ask Shang-Chi and the Eternals. 

- Charmcaster from Ben 10.

Mordy:

- Ugh.

- You.

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

What
He didn't post she who must not be named
He posted Torrie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks I am a pain

And a pervert

And an obsessive creep

VIRUS

Acting like he didn't enjoyed that latest Peyton pic :lauren

Prefers Tenille and Scarlett though

And old DC comic books*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ha!

- Got ninja'd!

- NOW YOU KNOW HOW IT FEELS!!! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably didn't search for the other "Steeles" I mentioned yesterday

Or already knew them

Better for him if he didn't :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I looked them up.

- Nothing shocking.

- Maya Hawke is the new MEW. Phantom has spoken.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*MEW is hotter

And probably more talented

But mostly hotter*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- My MEW crusade started years before I was a member of this site; I thought she was woefully underappreciated.

- But... it seems like she has now gotten the recognition she deserves.

- It's time to promote a rising star! Maya is the cool hipster actress of today!










Also, Robin is my spirit animal.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hipster :lauren

That ain't gonna make me like her :lol

I probably should give her a chance, but honestly I haven't liked anything in a while, whether is music or tv shows, I am just too lazy to start watching new shows or listen to new music, all feels the same*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't like hipsters
Smart to do so
MEW fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- MEW very much had a hipster persona...

- Zatanna is pretty groovy!

- Ooh! Maya should play her! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Smallville's Zatanna was hot af

Didn't liked the Justice League animated series version though

I wonder if we will ever see her in a live action movie*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Here's an article in which Mary Elizabeth Winstead goes full hipster:

https://www.wired.com/2016/07/vancouver-mary-elizabeth-winstead/










- Zatanna's one I would mark-out for; she needs to appear in a DC flick.

- Give me a DC picture starring all the magicians, please.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

How about Young Justice or Brave and the Bold Zatanna?
They would screw Zatanna up live action
They can't even get Black Canary right

Edit
Zatanna fan
Magic fan
Magic man


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Young Justice Zatanna was fine

I haven't seen the Brave and the Bold series

I am waiting for the second half of Young Justice to finish to binge watch it*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I dig Brave and the Bold. Cute series. 

- I said the same about Captain Marvel. (Shazam)

- Proud to say I was wrong about the Big Red Cheese... although I wasn't wild about that Mary Marvel.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have yet to see Shazam
Too burned out on superhero movies
Though if this was made into a movie


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Shazam was cool

One of the good DC movies

I would even say that it is the best of the three "good" DC movies*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I heard
Im burnt out on superhero movies
Thanks Marvel


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I have nothing, so...
























*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well you have pictures of hot women
Thats something
It works


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Appreciate hot women pics

Is tired of Superhero movies

Should watch DC animated movies then, those are shorter and easier to watch, even though some are not that good (I didn't liked the Reign of the Supermen tbh)*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- How about film serials?

-




- Good times, man.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- I'm pretty sure he's not a human... maybe a ghost.... phantom? wink-wink, get it? :cena4 

- Or maybe some strange doctor. :nak

- Okay, I'll show myself out. :kurtcry3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wants Shane McMahon to kiss his ass

Probably watching Moxley's G1 ¿?

Appaently tried to make a joke and felt embarrased by it*


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Also is watching Mox G1 journey, which is so damn good wens3

- Should know I actually do like and respect The Real Best In The World :shane 

- I wonder if he recognizes Okada as Japanese Rock. Damn, I swear, they have the same face.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nah, Rock is more charismatic

Okada is a way better wrestler

Honestly, I know is never gonna happen, but a match between them would be fun*


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- You could probably create a Rock-alike CAW in 2k19 and dress him as Rick Flair, and you'll have Okada kada 

- Probably so looking forward for Juice vs Mox again :mark 

- Enjoying Adam Cole as an NXT Champion, I guess?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shane McMahon can kiss his ass and go to hell
Excited about CAW
Mox fan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Rated a Lana Del Rey song 6/10

- Posted a Sabaton song

- Sabaton is awesome


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- First Sabaton song I heard was Winged Hussars

- May also like Manowar?

- Makes magic


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

When the Winged Hussars arrive
I like some of there stuff
I am a magic man. I have magic hands


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Magic Man...

- ...how's your double lift?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi.

Hope you're well.

Bye.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm well.

- Yourself?

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

All good here.

Just finished watching season 7 of Wentworth again, see if I missed anything the first 8 times haha.

Posted a wizard of oz gif.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That was my "bye."

- But I just posted again, so it doesn't matter much.

- WF's mightiest Wentworth fan; he is Wentworthy. 

I just saw the Fishbowl Joe movie again with a friend; Fishbowl Joe is still the best part.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Even if it is that dweeb from Day After Brokeback Darko.

Have a nice day Phanny.

Loves ya!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I wanted Christoph Waltz, but the dork from Prince of Persia wasn't bad.

- Brokeback Mountain is now a film about the tender romance between the Joker and Mysterio.

- Loves ya, too.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

slowly turning everyone onto robin from stranger things

always on point gif game

clown emoji


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Becky fan :becky2

- Doesn't like Charlotte though :sadbecky

- No sig or avatar


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Happy about his women tagging tonight?

Doesn't make sense logically, but then it is WWE.

Is scarring the night sky.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Yep, I'm happy about that 

- Removed his user title

- The WiFi signal is strong in Jungle Boy's treehouse


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

As strong as my love for him <3

Shame their opponents are Natalya and Trish :lmao

Will probably laugh when they show Styles and Orton in the new 2k game.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*My girls are gonna lose their titles tonight

They are not even gonna make it to the PPV

:sadbecky:Vince2*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- It's Mordy

- Say goodbye to the worst reign ever

- New tag team champs :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The iiconics aren't Hawkins and Ryder.

Anyone even remember their reign? cause WWE certainly didn't.

At this point Blayze winning the belts singlehanded and throwing them in the trash would be more preferable.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

dislikes the iconics, the natural gut reaction 

could probably take a big fart on the tag titles and it'd improve them

trash is back for summerslam in toronto, so this means endless 'QUEEN BEST EVERRRRR' nonsense from wwe


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not a fan of the IIconics

Not many people are

WWE hasn't given reasons to care about them*



emerald-fire said:


> Say goodbye to the worst reign ever


*Is Becky losing the title tonight? I thought she had a tag match*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:lmao

:lmao

:lmao

Found Phantoms favourite toy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I own two.

- Well, at least Nikki won a thing.

- I'm going to sorrowfully eat nachos now.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Needs a shoulder to cry on

- You can have mine

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

now all I need is for tammy to win something :lmao

win a match. that would be a start.

NACHOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- She can do it! I believe in her! roud

- One Asuka Phantom is out of the box, the other is on my wall.

- That figure was made for me and only me.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It's quite ridiculous how some women went after WM.

Why even bother having them on the roster?

I miss Ruby too.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ugh. I misworded my post.

- I will never forgive myself.

- Shame.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is feeling low

- Cheer up. It's only wrestling.

- Check your rep


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

you had 4 iiconic months.

which was 3 months 3 weeks and 5 days more than you/they deserved.

hi emerald.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah.

- Everything is awful.

- Except Robin from Stranger Things.

zrc:

- Ninja.

- Correct.

- Knows that my agony is far more painful than Mordy's.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

well of course. Asuka tapped like a bitch at a WM.

and hasn't done much pf anything since.

managed to sneak a title reign in there though.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup.

- Guess I'll die now.

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

i'm off to bed. 

fucking knackered. 

peace and love to all.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Keeps turtling me

- Off to bed in a treehouse

- Peace and love


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Same to you.

- I should probably get some work done.

- Peace!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Bye Phantom

Take care

I will change my sig/avi tomorrow, not really feeling in the mood to change it today :sadbecky*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've gotta make new pics for Bliss, Cross, Peyton and Billie now. :lmao

Should I add Candy Floss and Renee Maverick to the rankings next week?

Good morning.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not sure who Candy Floss is, but sure, do one for Renee

That reminded me about changing my sig/avi

There is nothing good about this morning*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Why change? 

- It was a special moment for you and why should it be any less special just because they're no longer champs? Everyone knew they weren't holding it forever even though it did feel that way at times.

- 5 years on WF


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Because they are no longer the champions

If they ever are the champions again I will change it back

Highly doubt that will ever happen*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Obviously he thought the IIconics were going to hold the titles until they retired. He couldn't have seen this coming...

I warned him about this months ago, I told him the worst thing about them winning the titles is that eventually they were going to lose the titles. Apparently then he was willing to take the trade off and didn't care, but now it seems like he'd have rather they never won the belts in the first place. ~_~


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Probably not interested in a Babyface Joe unless he wins a World title.

-Obviously upset The Kabuki Warriors lost.

-While my favorite won.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Always has to rub it in. 

Bad taste in talent.

Loves the WWE product because it caters to his every whim.

I shouldn't even care, the tag titles are meaningless. I just want them to put Asuka on television and have her win occasionally. Why is that too much to ask? This son of a bitch can't book one thing right, every week he fumbles over the simplest things imaginable and everyone in the world but him realizes it.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Likes Bray (for some reason)

Likes Mass Effect :swanson

Likes The Punisher :swanson


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doesn't like Bray apparently.

Does like Tenille, though.

And Toni Storm.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows The IIconics held the titles for far too long.

Knows WWE booking is horrible. Putting the titles on Bliss and her cringey sidekick just because it's Alexa Bliss at the expense of the other real tag teams in the match was lame as fuck. 

Enjoys the currently listening thread.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Making one of his rare appearances in this thread.

I didn't bother watching but I figured they were going that direction with Bliss & Cross, unfortunately.

And That SummerSlam card is beyond awful. Won't be watching that either.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Should know Kairi's performance was pretty cool in that match

- Agalloch fan :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Knows that there is no reason to watch Summerslam

More so after yesterday

I am still sad :sadbecky

EMERALD

Ninja'd me

Thinks I shouldn't be sad because it is just wrestling

I will probably move on in a couple of days/weeks, for now you will get depressed Mordy*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Obviously he thought the IIconics were going to hold the titles until they retired. He couldn't have seen this coming...
> 
> I warned him about this months ago, I told him the worst thing about them winning the titles is that eventually they were going to lose the titles. Apparently then he was willing to take the trade off and didn't care, but now it seems like he'd have rather they never won the belts in the first place. ~_~


*I always knew that the IIconics weren't going to be champs forever, in fact them losing the titles doesn't bother as much as how they lost the titles and how their title reign was. You should know better, their reign was basically like Asuka's title reign: They never were given a chance of doing something meaningful, they were off tv most of the time and they couldn't even book them to lose the title at the fucking PPV because they were desperate to give more accolades to the overpushed blonde. But at least Asuka got to make Becky tap out at the Rumble and had another PPV match besides that, my girls were doing fucking Watch Along at every PPV during their title reign :fuckthis*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is sad.

Probably agrees with me that it's stupid for Bliss to get the titles over other teams just because she's heavily favoured by management despite being an injury-prone mess these days. 

Needs to change his avatar now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Already changed it

That was harder than I thought it would be

About Bliss you are right, I guess that's why they gave her the tag titles and not a singles title, so Nikki can do all the work and she can look pretty*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Changed.

- Melancholic.

- Hug.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have no problem with Bliss and Cross as champs.

With Bliss with a tag belt she won't go after the other women's belts.

And Cross got a belt YAY!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You would think that giving Alexa the tag titles would make them stop pushing her in the singles division

But if Becky retains there are no more heels in the RAW womens division, so they might put Alexa as Becky's next challenger.

I mean, I guess they could push the IIconics against Becky but we all know that ain't happening*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

emerald-fire said:


> - :beckyhi
> 
> - Should know Kairi's performance was pretty cool in that match
> 
> - Agalloch fan :mark


That's well and and all but...

How did Asuka perform? That's the only thing that matters.

I've heard that she almost got her neck broken by Mandy, again.


Above:

Must not be happy with his faves holding "gold" (more like bronze) for so long only to barely appear at all and then get kicked out of a big PPV card just a few weeks prior to said PPV. Just so one of Vince's top 2 golden girls could add another notch to their CV and get extra TV time (even though they already do get lots of TV time)

Where have I heard that before? Oh yeah. 

An SD Asuka like reign indeed.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The match was a botch fest from pretty much every woman involved at some point.

It wouldn't be a multi woman WWE women's match if there wasn't at least 10 botches.

:beckyhi
@Mordecay; the showing up on both brands thing is still in effect so anyone can face Becky. Doesn't even have to be a heel.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Oh, hi there, zrc.

yup, besides it was a last minute rewrite, right?

Having 8 people have a multi tag match out of a sudden without any previous prep or talk is a recipe for disaster. I mean, the EC one was rehearshed and still sucked, so this one was bound to be an abomination.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The IIconics didn't botched as far as I remember, mostly because they barely were there

The worst were Mandy and Sonya

And people thought they would be an improovement over the IIconics :lol

HUGO

Yeah, I noticed the similarities between the IIconics title reign and Asuka's

I told that to Tyrion earlier

At least Asuka made Becky tap out, my girls got absolutely nothing :sadbecky*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Mandy is a failure with capital F.

I don't like the IIconics, but come on, anyone who thinks Mandy is going to be an improvement is either thinking with their dick or a naive Sonya fan, or both.

Even Alexa at least has charisma. Mandy is dismal on all fucking fronts. she's like some sort of antichrist of female wrestling.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Ugly creepy looking mofo.

In the words of Robocop: he is a creep.

Has lunatic fringe political ideas.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Even with prep time the match would've stunk. 

Literally anything is an upgrade to the Iiconics high pitched screaming. 

Mandy Rose wasn't hired for wrestling skills, so don't know what people are expecting from her. Beautiful women with no ring skill can still be popular as fuck. Plenty of them in the past.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

But here's the thing: Mandy has already failed twice. She failed during her feud with Asuka despite them giving her a semi clean win over her almost right on the spot and then protecting her in her loss (it was one of the reasons for Vince saying fuck it and pulling the plug on the SD reign) and she's failed for the most part during her tag team with Sonya.

Yeah, the thirsty misogynists drool over her, but none of them are actual fans willing to watch her outside of T&A segments because they hate the very concept of women's wrestling to begin with. At least Alexa has actual fans who want to see her in matches. Mandy "fans" don't even respect her and couldn't bring themselves to watch a women's match even if their lives depended on it.

Hell, why don't push Liv? She is cut from the same mold as Mandy but she at least is willing to go out in the ring and can connect better with the fans (during the very brief chances she's gotten); not to mention, and unlike the other two, she could be a decent face, which would be a welcome change from the whole evil blonde bimbo tradition.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wants to know how Asuka's performance in the match was. It was good as usual.

- Made a long post above

- Has an Asuka avatar. Obviously.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Wonder what his thoughts on Seth Rollins being the new Emmanuel Goldstein of wrestling are.

Btw, now that the rejoiner (btw, noticed there's a thread about him, holy shit) has switched sides and turned on Asuka...Does that mean he is going to post nonstop on the Alexa thread insulting people and saying that if you don't like Alexa you're Un-American, gay or both?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Seth Rollins? He's alright but shouldn't be a main-eventer especially as a face.

- I'm not sure if it's the same guy. The join date is July and the most recently banned accounts were made in August. We may have a new troll. 

- Wants the mercenary to be careful


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

The mercenary stuff are the lyrics to a Tankard song of the same name.

Seth Rollins is a horny dude with a very nasal wankery voice, you can't be a cookie cutb role model with those qualities. He should turn heel and up the weasely voice up and mannerisms to eleven, that would help.

Btw, going back to the mandy issue, I have the theory that she has trouble understanding anything Asuka says and that's why the botch o' meter goes crazy when those two interact in the ring. Sounds tinfoilish, but we are talking about a person who allegedly fucked up a very simple line she spent a whole afternoon rehearsing, and Asuka has a very thick accent.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

correct about mandy being shit

isn't a fan of twitter lord rollins

less than happy about last night's result


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Going by their username, possibly 2 years older than me.

The only Asuka hardliner other than Phantom with whom I get along just fine.

Knows the only Mandy worth a single damn is the one who used to go around with Billie.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't get along with me.

Wants justice for Asukas untalented alter ego, Io Shirai, the Dude Love to Asukas Mankind.

Has a presumably made up quote from a made up podcast in his sig. I Googled that podcast and found nothing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Burying Hugo

Burying Io

Burying Everyone :buried*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Io? Asuka's alter ego?

- Disrespectful. :bunk

- Knows that this guy is pretty boss:










Mordy:

- Ninja.

- :bunk

- :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Fan of the Question

Wants me to go away

I will, I am still dealing with depression*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Words.

More Skippy shit.

...Next!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> - Io? Asuka's alter ego?
> 
> - Disrespectful. :bunk


I was even more offended.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Rightfully offended.

- Loose cannon who doesn't play by the rules.

- Abides.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is offended

Thinks that the former womens tag champs sucked

Thinks that the current womens tag champs also suck

PHANTOM

Phantom'd like in the old times

Not as old as him

Probably not surprised by my choice of sig/avi*



zrc said:


> Words.
> 
> More Skippy shit.
> 
> ...Next!


*I didn't even mentioned her :shrug*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *Is offended
> 
> Thinks that the former womens tag champs sucked
> 
> ...


saw your new avi.

couldn't give a shit if you mentioned her.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Didn't ninja me. :dance

- Happy that Nikki won a thing.

- Wants the same for Tammy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't give a shit about most stuff

Wants Nia to return and squash Cross and Bliss by herself

Probably the only person on the forum who wants that

PHANTOM




























*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tammy has more chance of being injury free for 18 months, than winning.

Why would I give a shit really? 

On the forum maybe, but Nia has her fans elsewhere. No chance she's back before the Rumble anyway, and there's still 4 months till then.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I know she has fans elsewhere

Total Divas does that

I am surprised that Tamina wasn't quietly forced to retire like Alicia Fox*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sad.

- Like this:










Have a hug:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tamina will never be forced or quietly retire. Vince gave her a job for life because of Daddy Snuka.

Posted a picture of hugs.

What MCU movie is next? I got confused with the two dozen Disney+ chuds they will be crapping out.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- True.

- Anything good on the Horror Channel?

- I had to watch a bunch of no-budget zombie flicks for work.

Black Widow, I believe.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dunno Horror Channel closes as 3am, and it's now 6. 

Cats Eye(s?) was on earlier I watched that for a bit. 

Feral was the 9pm film, but I watched it two weeks ago, so turned it off. The other film was The Vatican Tapes but that was on yesterday haha. 

They show Hammer Horror on a Friday night.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Well time to succumb into depression and go to sleep thinking about how much life sucks

Thanks for the hug though :anna

Take care you nightly creatures*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Cat's Eye.

- I only really remember the "Quitters, Inc." segment.

- And that sweet troll. 

Fun stuff. I should watch it again.

Mordy:

- Goodnight, strange one.

- Sleep tight.

- Have IIconic dreams.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I didn't think much of it personally. 

Much preferred Cujo, but that grew tiresome towards the end. Only so many times I can see a bitch try and get out the car only for a Saint Bernard to go schitz at her.

Should know I've had no sleep, and see no point now the sun has risen. Gotta go out in 2 hours :lmao


Good night Mordy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Cujo is much better.

- My favorite King flick is still the De Palma Carrie.

- And that slice of fried gold known as Creepshow.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've always got time for a bit of Carrie.

Was hoping she'd be a playable if they ever do that Horror Mortal Kombat game. It'd be a sausage fest so they need a few ladies. 

Elvira, Samara, Regan, Carrie would be the first 4 for me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Solid picks.

- Hope he has time for a nap at some point.

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll probably get a little nap in after lunch. I'll be dead as fuck by then :lmao

I'm showing my age these days, can't pull all nighters like I used to haha.

Posted a pig blood gif. Sissy was great in that film.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm probably about to crash, so I'm with you.

- We'll be old together.

- All-timer performance. Love her in that flick.

I once delivered posters to Piper Laurie. That was cool.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Phantom :yay

- Man of magic

- Likes things with the word 'strange'


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Looking forward to Charlotte vs Trish. 


Elias fan. 


Got some rep from me.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Probably knows Elias won't be going anywhere anytime soon and a feud with Chad Gable has ends on Main Event written all over it. 

Welcome back Nossy. Missed you.

Will hopefully vote for Sonya next week.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Ratings are just around the corner :yay

- Men's ratings too? 

- Likes Gambit


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope no mens ratings. Mens are for after Wrestlemania only.

Should know I pre-ordered 2k20 earlier and got a free Seth Rollins DVD. 

I asked them why and the guy said "take it, we're trying to get rid of them" :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I guess I'm here, so I should say something.

-









- Women's ratings! :mark

If you include Candy Floss, I'll vote for her. I like her style.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah I decided to include Candy Floss and Renee Maverick, as well as the alumni that appeared at that stupid legends Raw episode.

Might be looking at the first ever rankings without Sasha Banks. She has a week to show up on screen.


RIFF RAFF! <3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wow.

- It's been that long.

- Should I work or post here?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I always miss you  makes me a sad panda. Who else am I meant to get my geek on with?

Can't you multi task and do both?

Should know our treehouse now has scatter cushions.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- I suppose I'll try.

- That last one is probably dirty.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Should vote for someone else

Someone...IICONIC

I feel bad for my girls :sadbecky*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- If the jobbers are taken off TV, they won't be eligible for the rankings after Survivor Series :woo

- I wonder who he'll vote for then :hmm

- New sig with Vince McMahon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No Peyton... only Candy Floss.

-









- :beckyhi ef!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> - If the jobbers are taken off TV, they won't be eligible for the rankings after Survivor Series :woo
> 
> - I wonder who he'll vote for then :hmm
> 
> - New sig with Vince McMahon


Eligible women are for all events by WWE, including House Shows.

So The iiconics will be fine. 

Probably been ninja'd by Phantom.

All I'll say Phantom is, never go into the treehouse at night with a UV light.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is a sad panda.

He lives in the east 'neath the willow tree.

Apparently found cum stains in a treehouse. Creepy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sticks to his guns. Which is a fine attribute.

Is rather like Marmite, some like him, some don't. But fuck 'em he ain't gonna change!

Been on here 15 years in November. Got 5 years left on your Lifetime Membership?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I have no idea how long I have left on it. I don't know when the memberships started, and I don't know when they end since I never paid for one. I just got it as a perk for being a former Super Mod. What I heard was they last 25 years. Once I do run out, I'll just pay for it. It's probably a waste of money but whatever, it's the cost of a 12 inch at Subway.

Has a woman I can't recognize as an avatar. 

No signature.

Joined in 2011.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I thought lifetime membership actually meant "for life"

Silly me

One learns something every day*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ah right I always thought they were for 20 years for some reason.

My avy is Leah Purcell, she plays Rita in prison drama Wentworth. No reason you'd know her. 

Had a Batman avy, don't know about your sig as I have them switched off.

Turtled by Mord.
Hey Mord, I'm not in a bad mood considering zero sleep last night. I must have become delirious :lmao
5 years of Voldemord this month.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's my sig. My favourite podcast, and the best brutality in Mortal Kombat 11.

Watches a prison drama.

Called Mordy Voldemord, which I like. It's clever. Although Voldemort was a much better villain. Mordy is more like the Baron Corbin of wrestlingforum.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I actually joined on Paige's 22nd birthday I think

I was lurking before that, but the website where I used to get the live results stopped working so I joined here because back then my internet connection was so bad that I couldn't watch WWE live.

Blame Paige for joining the forum and blame Peyton for staying :lol

TYRION

Called me Baron Corbin










He is the Dolph Ziggler of the forum, always complaining about something :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

And blame you for not finding the log off button.

Skippy and Clayface sitting in a tree... dunno what they were doing but they were screeching so high a branch must have gone in some moose knuckle.

How's Peru?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*It sucks

The usual

At least we have cheap food and we don't have massive shootings, so there is that :shrug*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

We get stabbings here instead of the customary shootings that the States get. 

It's like handshake then bam, stabbed in the chest with grandma's best cutlery. 

With bad teeth, worse breath and every sentence ending with the word fuck.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is probably from the UK. Most likely Scotland given his description. 

Doesn't post in green.

Favourite current wrestler is Nia Jax.



Mordecay said:


> He is the Dolph Ziggler of the forum, always complaining about something :lol


Ziggler actually never complains about the WWE product these days. He just takes the paycheck.

After Monday night, you shouldn't be criticizing anyone for complaining about something. :shrug


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Birmingham, England at the moment 

My favourite current wwe superstar is Rhea Ripley. But Nia is on there obvs. Jungle Boy is my fave wrestler overall right now. 

Loves the Asuka and Bray Wyatt, can't remember the rest because I don't always see your posts.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am talking about the Ziggler character, not about the person behind it

But instead of saying "it should have been me" he says "it should have been Asuka" :lol

And is right, I probably will complain as much as he does now that my girls were screwed during their title reign and most likely will dissapear from tv

ZRC

Hasn't got stabbed I assume

Probably knows someone who has

Funny enough, I do know someone from the UK who was stabbed, although he was stabbed in Spain.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

zrc said:


> Birmingham, England at the moment
> 
> My favourite current wwe superstar is Rhea Ripley. But Nia is on there obvs. Jungle Boy is my fave wrestler overall right now.
> 
> Loves the Asuka and Bray Wyatt, can't remember the rest because I don't always see your posts.


I assumed it was Scotland from years of listening to Frankie Boyle stand up. :lol

Seriously, you don't know who else I like? In WWE it's Samoa Joe and Kevin Owens. In AEW, it's obviously Jericho and Moxley, but I don't watch AEW. I'm also big on MJF.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Frankie Boyle <3 the only person with balls big enough to say "The queen is so old, her pussy is haunted!"


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I googled who Frankie Boyle was

I thought she was the chick who has a lot of smilies here

I was wrong, it is a guy who looks like a nerdy Sheamus*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got a new avatar.


Doesn't appreciate my reps. 


Location: In the Peyton threads, keeping them alive. :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

MUTANTS!

Computer says no, and so do I.

I am a friend of humanity.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Bringing back the Stryker gimmick

Friend of the world, enemy of mutants

Hasn't slept at all last night*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Doesn't get along with me.
> 
> Wants justice for Asukas untalented alter ego, Io Shirai, the Dude Love to Asukas Mankind.
> 
> Has a presumably made up quote from a made up podcast in his sig. I Googled that podcast and found nothing.



Sorry, not my fault.

Should know that when I say Io, I actually mean Asuka. I'm just hopping on the Asuka=Io meme trend. Btw, if Io is Dude Love and Asuka is Mankind... does that make Kairi the Cactus Jack equivalent?

Of course it's made up. It's just a parody of the usual Bonnie Tyler wrestling whiney post you see on the internet that I came up with, only with Zelda characters.

Above:

Above me.

Probably Phantom, zrc, or Rigby.

Turns out it was Rigby.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Has a latin sounding user name

I think he said that he doesn't watch WWE anymore

Hates (or dislikes) Kairi


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Sasha fan.

Charlotte fan.

Io fan.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

supports asuka io asuka

is spanish if i remember right

enjoys asuka's tweets about video games/gaming


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Been here 5 years last month.

Post count would be higher if this section counted. 

Is a cool cat.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Pre-ordered WWE 2k20 :trips10 

- Jungle's Boy fan (I assume?) 

- If your post-number is that high, I'm afraid what it would've been if this section counted....


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Just because I pre-ordered doesn't mean I have to buy it. xD

No, Jungle Boy's not so secret lover. We have our treehouse <3

Post counts soon amass when all you do is ramble in the wwe games section and make women's rankings. :lmao i'll probably be at like 30,000 if this section counts.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-I bet you'll still get it, It needs a test run.

-They need GM Mode badly.

-Still loving this Jungle Boy dude.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is happy Bliss has a title again after almost one year :woo 

- Is loving heel AJ :lol

- Is looking forward to SummerSlam


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

:hi

Happy the Iiconics lost the belts

Wants Bayley and Becky to retain Sunday


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Blissed Phenomenon said:


> -I bet you'll still get it, It needs a test run.
> 
> -They need GM Mode badly.
> 
> -Still loving this Jungle Boy dude.


Well right now the game is a hard NO on day 1.



emerald-fire said:


> - Is happy Bliss has a title again after almost one year :woo
> 
> - Is loving heel AJ :lol
> 
> - Is looking forward to SummerSlam


:beckyhi



sara sad said:


> :hi
> 
> Happy the Iiconics lost the belts
> 
> Wants Bayley and Becky to retain Sunday


Been floating in and out the thread recently.
Been here 3 years in January.
Low post count.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I read today that apparently your sexy Shane is banging Bliss :lol

No sources or anything, so I don't believe

Although it would be funny if that is the reason why they seem like they are gonna start pushing him on NXT*


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

likely still devastated over the IIconics loss.

Hopes they become the first even two time tag champs

Hates Becky and wishes she would go away


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Username starts with lowercase letters









- Is waiting for Sasha. Aren't we all? :sadbecky

- Joined in the same month and year as me


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *I read today that apparently your sexy Shane is banging Bliss :lol
> 
> No sources or anything, so I don't believe
> 
> Although it would be funny if that is the reason why they seem like they are gonna start pushing him on NXT*


Who? I'm with Jungle Boy now.

Emerald
Will vote next week.
a Broski from another hoski.
enter third thing here.
I'm not waiting for Sasha. The longer the horse stays away the longer I don't have to see the my little pony shit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Forgot sexy Shane

No longer promiscuous

Is maturing :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I wish we could stop Luchasaurus from shitting on the lawn.

2k19 just gave me a match. Tamina vs Peyton Royce in a steel cage.

It didn't last long.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Peyton squashed Tamina I imagine roud

This probably was the end of the match








*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I can assure you it ended in 1 minute and 28 seconds.

After a rather sick Superkick to Skippy's noggin.

Tamina probably injured herself climbing the cage.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I can't catch a break, can I?

Not even in the 2K world

I wonder when will be the next time we will see the Iiconics: Survivor Series or the Rumble??? :hmmm 

:sadbecky:cry*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

on ppv? one of those two. 

depends what they'll do with bliss and cross.

isn't Royce off to be porked by spears anyway?

on the bright side, if they're not on tv they're not losing.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No break for you.

- Still sad.

-









zrc:

- I saw that coming.

- It's both a gift and a curse.

- :beckyhi


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Got ninja's

Tried to comfort me

We are in this together my friend*












zrc said:


> isn't Royce off to be porked by spears anyway?


*
She gets married in a little over 2 weeks if that's what you mean, and I guess they will have their honeymoon after All In*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

What if she returns from Honeymoon and announces she's pregnant? :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

zrc said:


> What if she returns from Honeymoon and announces she's pregnant? :lmao


*Well, I definitely stop watching WWE :lol, but I don't think she is that dumb, at least I hope so, since she will not only kill her career but Billie's as well.

Wants me to remain sad and depressed

Succeeded :Vince2*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

So you think it's dumb, if she brings a baby into the world?

Righto.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I think it is dumb to have a baby right now yes

Not only for her, but for most of the women in WWE

You know what you signed for when you become a wrestler and more so when you became a WWE wrestler. Earn your money, retire when you are in early to mid 30's and then have a baby, it wouldn't be fair for the mother or the baby to have her on the road all the time*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

And who are you to dictate when a woman should have a baby?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*They can have a baby whenever they want, it is their life

Like I said, I just don't think it is fair for her or the baby to have the mom away for several days a week or to have the baby on the road all the time. And honestly I think this not just with wrestling, but in general with other professions as well

Why would you have a kid if you are not gonna spend time with him/her and other people is gonna raise him/her? I've seen this first hand, relatives or nannies raising someone else's kids because their parents are too busy working and then the parents complain when they don't know their children or when their children don't listen to them or paid them any attention.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I feel bad for the kid when they sign in 20 years. Imagine being the son or daughter of Peyton Royce and Tye Dillinger. That kid is gonna get buried so hard even Mike Kanellis is gonna laugh at him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*That would mean that WWE still exists and it is succesful in 20 years

Which, at this rate, doesn't seem likely

The kid probably woud be more succesful in WWE than any of Asuka's kids just for the fact that he probably would speak english :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, because that worked out to be so true for the mothers.  And keep in mind, Asuka is more successful under the racist guidance of Vince McMahon. Asukas kids are gonna be working under Triple H, somebody who actually values Asuka, and we know how nepotism works in WWE when it's actually somebody management thinks highly of.

WWE will be around in 20 years. There are no consequences for this company. They just lost 300,000 network subscribers and the stock went up. The ratings went up just high enough for Fox to purchase their show for a billion dollars, then they immediately plummeted. They had Saudi Arabia offer them 25 to 50 million dollars twice a year for 10 years. They have luck you can't buy. Their day is not coming.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Fellow Io hardliner.

Batman fan.

Kabal is his main.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kabal is not my main. My main in MK 11 is Geras. My favourite characters are Erron Black, Shao Kahn and Scorpion. Kabal is one of my favourite characters but he's not my main. He just happens to have the greatest brutality in the history of Mortal Kombat.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Kabal is not his main.

That's the OPed new dude.

Thinks I'm an insane creep.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I haven't played as Geras yet, doesn't seem to be the kind of guy I'd enjoy playing as.

Knows my mains are in the DLC. So until the DLC is released, I'm not picking up MK11.

Knows he's an insane creep.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Creep??

I know nothing about that

I am a pure, sweet and innocent soul 0*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bad at humour. 

Got triggered in the thread about The IIconics losing the titles. 

Knows I'm not a fan of seeing a quote notification from him.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Don't worry, the creep's me, not you.

You were discussing about Asuka's kid benefitting from nepotism or not if they were to follow in their mother's footsteps and it reminded me of an incident we had on the Asuka thread.

One of the users there went on a long ass rant calling me all sorts of "complimentary" stuff and Tyrion agreed, iirc.


Above:

Not a fan of the IIconics.

Premium member.

Has a female symbol under their username.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Kids, kids...

- ...Aunt Phantom thinks you're all creeps.

- Love.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is wrong. It's an ankh symbol. 











Though it's so small it can be hard to tell. :mj2 


Should know I'm too lazy to change it to anything else.






Phantom: 

:bunk


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> - Kids, kids...
> 
> - ...Aunt Phantom thinks you're all creeps.
> 
> ...


There's a thread about Japanese bands.

Metal/rock and otherwise.

Why don't you post some reccomendations on there?


Above:

The size certainly doesn't help.

And why the ankh symbol?

Nostalgia for life?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Because he's Doctor Fate.

- Or Doctor Strange.

- Or Death from Sandman.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes hot dogs on a stick

- Loves Adam West Batman

- Likes Pacific Rim (2013) :anna


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

zrc said:


> Been here 5 years last month.
> 
> Post count would be higher if this section counted.
> 
> Is a cool cat.


to be fair i've only been here since late 2017. made this account in 2014 and basically forgot about it. only realised i had an account when it told me my e-mail adddress was already in use

emerald-fire

- fellow becky fan

- likes metal music

- fellow iconics dis-liker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Asuka admirer.

- Digs Dark Souls 3. 

- Recently watched the MCU Doctor Strange.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

3 things about the Phantom...

Strange.

Clever.

Cool cat.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

-









-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

They Smart
X-Men
Thinks everyone is a creep


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Creep???

That's my call I think












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧
*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :bunk

- :thelist

- unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That.

- Knows Morey ruined my post.

- Get him, gang!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Sent me a Lauren rep :banderas

- And a The Dark Knight rep :mark

- Tried to send me a Lilly rep but the rep character limit was reached and I only got a half image link :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's what I thought. 

- Oh, well.

- You learn something new everyday.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Picked MMA over football/soccer :thelist

- Has watched more horror movies than anyone else in the world

- New groovy sig


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks soccer is better than MMA
Has the list
Likes Lauren rep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Never saw the update.

- Football won.

-









Virus:

- Ninja.

- :beckyhi

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Virus

- Probably doesn't watch much sports

- Or if he does, doesn't talk about it much

- Likes DC Comics

EDIT

Phantom

- Phantom'd me

- Prefers Marvel over DC, I guess

- Forever haunting The Staples Center


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Got ninja'd
I don't
Never was into sports


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I liked watching my Grandpa coach American Football games.

- And I like the iconography of Baseball.

- But I'm not a sports super-fan.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

:sashahi

Into Comics 

Interesting name


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Is permanently sad. 

Sasha gif,

Probably wants her back.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably not into sports either

Getting ready for the rankings

Lives in a treehouse*



Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Knows Morey ruined my post.


*Who is Morey? :grin2:

(now he is gonna hate me :sadbecky)*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No.

- It's not my fault that you haven't picked up on "Morey."

- Morey.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Who is Morey
Who are you 
Who am I


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We...

- ...are...

- ...Groot.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

We 

Are 

Groot.

Indeed!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No
We are
Venom


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Venom sucked.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

It was ok
Better than the last Spider Man movie Sony did
Or the last time they used Venom


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That's not saying much.

Sony/Colombia haven't shit out a good spidey movie in 15 years.

Alfred Molina was perfectly cast.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Thinks Johnny Depp killed Anthony Fox.

Is a mad one.

Needs sleep.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Playing with himself

Jungle Boy must be busy or tired

WWE just tweeted that Becky was the first woman on the cover of a WWE video game and people called them out on the comments and they deleted the tweet and posted another with "first woman on the cover of a WWE 2k game" :lmao*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Considers himself poor.

-Should get a job.

-Then he can get those IIconics figurines.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pro WWE
You came to the wrong neighborhood
Blissed


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wants some magic

Should call Phantom for that

Probably liked the gifs I posted earlier*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

if memory serves me correctly, chyna was on wwf smackdown 1 cover on the ps1

is from peru

isn't too fond of it 

puts the P-E-Y in creepy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chyna was also on the cover of the PAL version of SD 2. 

Stacy and Trish were on the covers of the Day of Reckoning games 

Torrie Wilson on Smackdown vs Raw 07.

But if you wanna go way back then Luna was the first woman on a WWF wrestling game cover with Raw. Also the first playable woman in a WWF game.

First women ona cover of a wrestling game would've been the Japanese version of Pro Wrestling with Dump Matsumoto.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

zrc said:


> Chyna was also on the cover of the PAL version of SD 2.
> 
> Stacy and Trish were on the covers of the Day of Reckoning games
> 
> Torrie Wilson on Smackdown vs Raw 07.


ye she was on smackdown 2 cover as well

didn't play day of reckoning games (didn't have a gamecube)

my copy of smackdown vs raw 07 just had triple nose on it


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Didn't have a Gamecube
Neither did I
Had the PS2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Knows his womens wrestling history

And his videogames

Needs some sleep

VIRUS

Ninja

Talking about consoles

I never had one, except for a Poly Station*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I guess I do.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

haha i remember those

they were as if a ps1 and a snes had a baby


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I own over a hundred wrestling games at this point.

I should compile a list in order of favourites. :lmao

I'd be there for months haha I never did get round to unlocking godfathers Ho in No Mercy. :lmao

Probably why graphics have never bothered me, when I was a kid it was two tangerines punching and kicking. The only way you knew who they were was because one tangerine was dressed all in black and another had flames up the side.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

zrc said:


> *I own over a hundred wrestling games at this point.*
> 
> I should compile a list in order of favourites. :lmao
> 
> I'd be there for months haha I never did get round to unlocking godfathers Ho in No Mercy. :lmao


fucks sake :lmao

i own none. last one i gave a go was wwe...13? i think it was 13. one with the rock on the cover. got it for 10 quid second hand

i started a career as regal, beat the big show and his mates in a tag match that lasted 20 mins cos the control system was confusing as fuck (coming from here comes the pain, smackdown vs raw etc), then a cutscene played that told me that, no actually, big show beat me and pinned me

i just laughed. then threw the game in the bin


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Rock was on the cover of 2k14. There wasn't a career mode in it though.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

zrc said:


> The Rock was on the cover of 2k14. There wasn't a career mode in it though.


did a big of googling

was 2013 i had. not sure why i thought the rock was on the cover. think he was heavily promoted for it or something


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Is breaking this thread by not doing 3 things about people
- Just posted in that 'Brock is a terrible mod' thread
- Has literally no info cos no sig and av or info on sidebar


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Started watching NJPW :yay

Because of Mox :lauren

Likes Ibushi... for reasons :lol*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

How are the IIconics doing?

How many months do you think those belts have left before they are taken out of circulation like a bad drug?

Crocodile Dundee or Jesse? choose wisely.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

now recognises the greatness of TARP

would enjoy seeing asuka hold both world titles 

has made lexus a meme car


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

no, I made no meme.

That was Asuka's doing.

She pays more attention to that car than she does to her own booking (not that hard of a thing to do, I know).


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The Iiconics? Hanging out on the ledge of sky scrappers with Cathy Kelley


























Depends on how much they care about pushing Alexa as womens tag champ. As soon as she stops being champ I think it will be the end of those titles

I don't know Crocodile Dundee or Jessie, I am sorry*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Jesse as in the space australian from DBZ 

You know, the red skinned dude of the Ginyu force.

Crocodile Dundee aka this is a knife aka the One Piece villain before he turned to piracy.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

- is the iconics official photographer (probably)

- rightly concerned about the future of the tag titles

- likely casting vodoo curses on piss right now

edit:

hugo

- ninja'd me

- furious about asuka's booking (lol what booking)

- hates kairi


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Thinks I fathered the Lexus meme.

Should focus on more important stuff

Like spreading the meme like it were the AIDS. Asuka=Io because Vince is like Peter Griffin visiting Chinatown is also a meme worth spreading.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Conspiring to spread memes. 

with some help from captain trips, he'll bring the world down to its knees.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

likes metal music

isn't the father to asuka's lexus meme

thinks senile mcmahon is a racist


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Yup.

Senile ain't a river in Egypt.

I don't call him Vince Marshmallow for nothing.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I am in so much pain.

- Pray for Phantom.

- Ugh.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tag89 said:


> did a big of googling
> 
> was 2013 i had. not sure why i thought the rock was on the cover. think he was heavily promoted for it or something


William Regal wasn't in 13 though, and still no career mode. Unless you meant the Attitude era mode.

The Rock was a preorder bonus in wwe 12. And that was the last game with Regal in it until 2k15.

Morning Voldemord.
I didn't forget to write three things about you.
Just I've exhausted mentioning Skippy and Clayface.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This sucks.

- Avenge my death.

-


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is in pain.

Hope you get better soon.

While you're recovering, go watch The Boys on Amazon Prime. It's amazing. I'm about halfway through episode 2 right now and I might binge all 8 in one sitting.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thanks, man.

- I just put the TV back on, so I'll give it a watch.

- I've heard nothing but good things about it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I kept putting it off, but a podcast I listen to is doing a spoiler review of it next week, so that put me on the clock and I'm happy it did.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Asuka Fan. 

Chatbox regular. 

Very straight forward.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- IIconics fan.

- Gets along with Mordy.

- Sometimes red.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gets along with everyone. 

Friendly soul. 

Somewhere in California.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has an ankh symbol as user title

- Sends good rep :anna

- Likes Dolph Ziggler


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Will be supporting Orton this Sunday.

-Same for Flair.

-We both agree on Miz being AWESOME!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thought the IIconics didn't liked to take pics with fans

Is wrong

Thinks they should let them touch them as long as they are not creepy


*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Would definitely behave creepily with Skippy

- Might get kicked out for that

- Turned on Paige :thelist


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope.

Yes.

Nope.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got Turtled

- Man of few words

- Rankings coming soon :mark


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> *Thought the IIconics didn't liked to take pics with fans
> 
> Is wrong
> 
> ...


You misunderstood me.

They shouldn't let fans touch them if they don't want them to but they seem standoffish to me.

No touching is fine.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is hoping Bliss has a segment at SummerSlam

- Would fume if AJ loses

- Has Premium membership


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

lol Bliss.

lol Summerslam.

lol caring who wins and loses.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Has a membership but is too modest for a .gif avatar.

May or may not fume if Orton loses.

EDIT:

lol zrc

lol ninja

lol bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know I will fume if he doesn't walk out of this feud with the belt in the end. I'm prepared to see him lose on Sunday though because the storyline has been written for Kofi to get at least one win.

- Will like the rep I sent him :anna

- Thinks I should get a GIF avatar :hmm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dunno who's wrestling tomorrow. Don't really care to look either.

Is that Frankie Bridge in the bottom gif?

Looks like her anyway.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Yep, that's her

- Is friends with Luchasaurus

- Close to 17,000 posts


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wants Orton to win the feud with Kofi










He deserves that for hating on the Iiconics*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :eyeroll

- Thinks the IIconics are important. They'll be off TV and their existence will be forgotten.

- Michael Cole fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Did not contribute to my suffering with IIconics gifs. :yay

- Probably looking forward to Trish vs. Charlotte.

- Thinks the Miz is AWfully entertaining.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No words.

Just gifs and pics.

Of that Robin chick.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

spreads the good word of robin

should know i am no longer 50/50 on the fence

disappeared for a day


edit: zrc

ninjas

grumpy

keeps the myth of tamina alive


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

There is no myth of Tamina. She is a woman, who is employed by the WWE. Where's the myth?

I'm never grumpy, this is my nature. The regulars know this already.

I turtled you.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Grumpy by nature. That's our zrc :mark

- Misses Tamina and her Superkicks

- Uses Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Never grumpy.

- Should know that I'm still sick, and I blame Morey.

- Turtle.

Remember that time we met?










EF:

- Ninja.

- Loves Football.

- Not soccer.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

is sick. likely from iconics gifs

likes good animated series

is always chill


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Knows the IIconic virus is dangerous

- Becky fan :becky

- Joined in 2014 but started posting from 2017


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hope you get well soon my sexy Phantom.

Everyone is sick of Iiconics gifs.

*insert random 90s cartoon here*





emerald fire, I haven't used tapatalk for months. :lmao


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

would probably like to fart on iconics gifs

is a nice chap (but still a bit of a grump)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Farting on gifs... I'll leave that to Natalya. 






DOn't know them enough to form an opinion.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- SUMMERSLAM IS TOMORROW?!

- 




- No opinion.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

- didn't know summerslam is tomorrow. easy mistake to make since it's looking diabolical this year

- animated series(es) on point

- no 3 is a blank. like asuka's booking

edit:

- zrc the turtle

- pinky and the brain was great

- probably not enthusiastic about summerslam


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

don't know the card.

even if I did, I won't be watching.

I have some paint, i'd rather watch dry.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am the Oprah of Iiconics gifs

You get one, you get one, you get one

Even if you don't want them


















*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

We don't want them
We are kind of sick of them for the most part
Because you keep posting them


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*
But if you try hard

You'll get what you need
*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

_*FUCK

OFF

SKIPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*That wasn't Skippy

That was Cathy Kelley

See, they look different*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Fine, I will stop for the day

You still need to post more things

That aren't Robin gifs*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Will stop
for now
Wants more things


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Liked the Cathy pics/gifs

I would post more

But I said I was going to stop for today*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should I watch SummerSlam...

-...or die?

- YOU DECIDE!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Id prefer a third option.

Where you survive and still not watch it.

mwah


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

will not be watching summerslam

neither will i

i will survive


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

What's a SummerSlam?

Is a survivor.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Loves Canada's New Hero









- Found me in an Agalloch song roud


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Well it is one of my favorite Agalloch songs. I still like The Mantle more than Ashes Against the Grain though. 

Sent me Hana rep :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably happy with Io's performance last night

Maybe a little torn about the G1 results??

Should know that Kairi and Asuka are big IIconics fans








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's cute.

- I will probably be off for most of the day.

- Here's my current Peyton:


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I better not have to watch Kota lose another final.

Especially one to Jay White of all people 

:lauren

And yes, Io looked like the star she is last night.










PHANTOM:

Ninja

Robin > Peyton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That Robin point...

-









-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Posted in the Io fan thread :mark

Knows literally anything > Peyton



Spoiler: TRUTH



MAYU > PEYTON


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mayu-San is a winner
Likes the Japanese girls
As one should


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably thinks Cathy>Peyton :lauren

Doesn't care about the wrestling

In his mid 30's*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I don't think that.


But I'm only referring to their looks. If Cathy started wrestling she'd probably be better than Peyton. :heston


Is nearly 30.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Cathy is fearless :shrug

Not sure if she can better than Peyton

But I am pretty sure she already can cut a better promo than Sonya :lmao*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

is correct about soyna being unable to speak

dunno who cathy is

something something peyton something something gif


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Does not know who the hell that Cathy could be.

Thinks Sonya can't speak to save her life.

Dislikes Peyton Rolls Royce.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rankings nominations are up.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Indeed.

- Go vote.

- Now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Vote for Peyton

She is the best option

Vote or Die*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Well...

- ...goodbye.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Prefers to die than to choose the only right option

Deserves it then

Was nice meeting you :grin2:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No canvasing for votes.

Knows I wont be counting Hugo's vote.

Seeing as I'm not going all the way through the old thread to find who voted for.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Vote?
I don't even vote in elections
Screw voting


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

you said that last time.

need new material.

love you really


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Needed to repeat that
I know
I think we all do


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Voting the same rankings only two months after the previous time is for bandwagoners.

Tastes that change so quick aren't really tastes.

More like a fad.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Alexa pinned Kairi in back to back RAWs

Also pinned Peyton last night








*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Favorites got pinned
Everyones favorites get pinned
Why does anyone watch WWE?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

HugoCortez said:


> Voting the same rankings only two months after the previous time is for bandwagoners.
> 
> Tastes that change so quick aren't really tastes.
> 
> More like a fad.


They're done 4 times a year after every Big 4 PPV. And not everyone who was eligible last time was eligible this time and vice versa.

Mordy

- Watched the SummerSlam pre-show

- NJPW fan

- House fan

EDIT

Virus

- Ninja

- Probably didn't watch SummerSlam

- Cool poster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ninja'd.

- :beckyhi

- I SEE YOU, VIRUS!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sees me
That is scary
I will activate the cloak


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- No HMs for Charlynch this time :sadbecky

- Finally admitted his love for Io :mark

- Check your rep :mark

EDIT

Virus

- Ninja'd me again

- Likes making magic

- Is a semi-regular in this section


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I did.

- I saw nothing.

- Betrayal.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- See now

- ef doesn't make empty promises

- Likes Stranger Things


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I ninja him
Your too slow
Not my fault


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Was spamming the RAW thread with hot women

Forgot one*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virus:

- How do you not like Harley Quinn?

- She's the best thing to happen to Batman since Denny O'Neil and Neal Adams!

- Like the things I like!!!

Morey:

- :goaway

- :no

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

She's overexposed
I never found her that interesting
Mr Freeze is a better character


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mr. Freeze is great, I'll give you that.

- I think I love her more than any post-'60s Batman character.

- But to each their own.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

We need more Flamebird
And Black Bat
And Azreal


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*We need more Peyton










And Billie










And Cathy








*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hijacked my DC post for divas
and of course IIconics
We need more Lacey


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am not that high on Lacey's looks tbh

I actually don't have pics of her and I have 21184 pics on my Imgur account atm

Half probably are Peyton or Iiconics related :lol*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> *
> 
> Half probably are Peyton or Iiconics related :lol*


This is an intervention 
We think you may have a problem 
We are here to help


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No one is here to judge you, Mordy.

- We only want what's best for you.

- We can get through this.


P.S. Bring back Dr. No-Face!


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

-Purple Profile
-Loves Jushin Thunder Liger
-Interesting yet strange Sig


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has Gas
That he's the president of
Hate the Orange guy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I think you guys already have judged me enough the last few months :lol

They changed the card for the WWE show here, now it is basically a Supershow instead of an SD show, a lot of RAW superstars coming

Still no IIconics, since Peyton already confirmed that she gets married around those days in a WWE video, so I am not going*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Maybe they'll add them at the last second.

- Hope they do.

- DOCTOR NO-FACE!!! :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Weird Silver Age Batman villain
Still not as bad as this








Need more Flamebird


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks I need an intervention

I probably will need one in 2 weeks when I have my breakdown :lol

Hopefully they add the characters you like to whatever show/movie you are talking about*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Clearly, he means the Jimmy Olsen version.

- WE NEED MORE RAINBOW CREATURE!!!

-









Mordy:

- Ninja.

- Have the perfect Zatanna:

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No, I don't mean the Jimmy Olson version
More Silver Age insanity 
Bring on Cactus Aliens


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Has only 200 more posts than I do
- Wants to make magic
- Posted at 5:30pm my time


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Enjoyed the G1

Probably liked that Kota won

Not a fan of her fellow kiwi Jay White roud*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Talking about.. things. :lauren


Probably didn't care about Sasha's return. 


Doesn't like to see Kairi jobbing to Alexa repeatedly.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should go vote for SOnya. 

Watched Sash'a return. That fuchsia wig was a choice. :lmao

Alexa/Cross vs Asuka/Kairi was a decent little scrap.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Resident fan of the Samoan Sisters of doom

made his famous best WWE women thread 

Which I voted in


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- The wait for Sasha is over :yay

- New avatar :nice

- Wants The Queen and The Boss to face off at Survivor Series


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

sara sad said:


> Resident fan of the Samoan Sisters of doom
> 
> made his famous best WWE women thread
> 
> Which I voted in


Can still edit Sasha into your list. 



emerald-fire said:


> - The wait for Sasha is over :yay
> 
> - New avatar :nice
> 
> - Wants The Queen and The Boss to face off at Survivor Series


Doubt we'll have a women's match other than r vs s at Survivor Series. Charlotte and Sasha might face off in the 5 on 5 match though. But Becky doesn't need the belt either. So she needs to lose it to someone, and Sasha is the only logical person.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Can't have been happy about the Orton/Kofi result from Summerslam. 


Enjoyed Charlotte vs Trish. 


Would agree that Elias should not be jobbing to that geek ricochet.




Edit:

Ninja'd me. 

Wants me to vote. 

Looking forward to Sasha/Becky I guess.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc said:


> Can still edit Sasha into your list.
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt we'll have a women's match other than r vs s at Survivor Series. Charlotte and Sasha might face off in the 5 on 5 match though. But Becky doesn't need the belt either. So she needs to lose it to someone, and Sasha is the only logical person.


- Sasha is allowed? :nice I'll edit

- I guess they could delay Charlotte beating Bayley and have Sasha vs Bayley at Survivor Series so that Sasha can destroy Bayley to further establish her heel character and dominance. 

- Do you think Evolution 2 will happen?

EDIT

Nostalgia

- Yep, Orton should have won. Or it should have been a DQ. Countout is stupid.

- Elias should be winning the IC Championship. 

- Probably didn't like Ziggler getting squashed by Goldberg


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Evolution 2 is dead in the water.

There has been nothing on the Mae Young Classic either.

Yeah I edited the list so Sasha was allowed. I kinda knew she would be there last night anyhow :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Can predict the future apparently

So he knows that the future is II...c :grin2:

Liked the womens tag last night. I liked the one the day before more :wink2:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm sure you did.

Your bitches lost, what a surprise.

Think my favourite highlight of the Iiconics will always be Tamjax throwing them around the chamber like the cretins they are.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*My girls sold that like champions roud

I wasn't that invested in yesterday's tag match because most if it was during commercials, but objectively it was probably better than the IIconics match

I imagine that now that Paige is gone and they lost 2 weeks in a row is back to catering for the Kabuki Warriors. Kairi :mj2:cry*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:sadbecky

I didn't bother to watch because I knew it would happen. Company is such a dumpster fire.

At least I got to watch Kota win the G1.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Didn't they show Paige in a talky box?

Should be a new gimmick. Someone talks throughout a match in a box in the corner of the screen.

I never usually say this, but Asuka is so low on the totem pole now that she might as well just retire than waste her final wrestling years. And Kairi was never on the totem pole to begin with.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

BC

- We finally did it! Phantom likes Io :yay

- Is happy Kota Ibushi won the G1 :bjpenn

- Has a groovy avatar :anna

EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- Jungle Boy's "friend"

- Rhea Ripley fan :anna


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I told you he couldn't hide it forever!










Repped me some Agalloch.

:anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Likes Kairi and Kota and hates Jay White










Hates the IIconics










Repped me Peyton :yay and Io :lauren*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

BC

- Soon, we'll see Phantom change his avatar and sig to Io :mark

- Agalloch :banderas

- Probably enjoyed Becky's match at SummerSlam

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja

- Green text

- Pretends to be sad for Kairi


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The process is almost complete :mark

When Phantom changes his user title to "WF's most obnoxious Io Shirai fan" :banderas


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Helped convert Phantom into a Io Fan

Digs Asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

BC

- It won't just be his user title. He'll actually become an obnoxious Io fan roud

- Has great taste in music

- 2 years on WF :mark

EDIT

sara 

- Also an Io fan :woo

- Must be loving her heel run

- Wants to see her win the NXT title soon


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Most likely Hated that geek Kofi beating the shit out of Randy with the weapons,

Hopes Aliester does something of importance soon

Wants this next PPV


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- The Queen taking back her title in The Queen City :banderas

- Knows Kofi should lose the belt to The Viper ASAP

- Favourite male wrestlers on the roster?


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

I dig Daniel Bryan and Andrade. (if NXT counts Adam cole)

Knows The Queen winning at the Queen city is best for business

Doesn't like the IIconics and happy their push is seemingly over


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Happy to see Sasha back

Changed his avi because of that

Fellow non premium user*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Non Premium
Wants WWE to screw off
Hates Jay White


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*After what they've done to my girls they can go to hell

Mordy's most hated people: 1. Shawn Spears. 2. Vince McMahon, 3. Becky Lynch, 4. Jay White

Have a Tenille pic for your troubles*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gives Tenille pics
Doing the lord's work
Has a enemies list


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Changed his sig and avatar
- Still Super Girl lover
- Loves Magic*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes 
One Punch Man fan
As gifs of it


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks posting Tenille pics is "doing the lord's work"

Well my child, your prayers have been heard :grin2:>

*


Spoiler: Spam


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Meh.

Yawn.

Wake me up when this place gets interesting.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You are gonna sleep forever then

You probably need it after so many sleepless nights

I have to cook my own food but since it is only for me I am being lazy about it*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

procrastinating about cooking

gutted the iconics lost to nikki & piss

has a list


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Did he vote?

If not Tag89 should.

Another sleepless night it seems, fuck my life with a rusty screwdriver.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Tell Jungle Boy to prepare you some milk to help you sleep

Or might as well bang him since you are both awake

Added Sasha to the rankings at the last minute*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

no doubt voted for the iconics

would probably like to be in peyton's treehouse

thinks zrc should bang jungle boy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I already have, multiple times.

It's why I wake up happy and he wakes up vomiting.

But no one should have to see Luchasaurus showering. It's like a shaved squirrel with hips.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

mordecay will be happy 

ensures jungle boy gets a good vomiting first thing in the morning

shaved rat would be more appropriate


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Altars of Madness.

Realms of Chaos (Slaves to Darkness).

Beneath the Remains.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Voted in the rankings

- Didn't want to vote initially

- Posted what seem like album names or songs


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Not online atm

- Voted on the rankings.

- Put Charlotte number 1.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Profile looks like Phantom now.

LIVing.


Is online atm.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Robin is an icon. The profile switch was needed. 

- Was just in the Push, Turn, Fire thread.

- Has been on here for 7 years (going on eight).


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Thought she was Phantom at first.

-Will probably make him blush due to the avatar look.

-loves the Liv.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Probably happy that AJ is most likely facing Seth at COC

Wants Alexa and Nikki to have a long reign I would presume

Thinks RAW has been better then SD since the shakeup


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ma-Trish Reloaded said:


> - Robin is an icon. The profile switch was needed.
> 
> - Was just in the Push, Turn, Fire thread.
> 
> - Has been on here for 7 years (going on eight).


Not more of this shit. Seriously...

______

Fan of Sasha Banks, one of the most cringeworthy performers in WWE history.

Name is apparently Sara. 

Has never seen Akira Kurosawas Seven Samurai. Admittedly this is a guess on my part but I feel it's a pretty safe guess. I just wanted my 3'rd fact to be completely random and unconnected to the other two so I just pulled this out of my ass.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Sara

- Heyyyy :skhi

- Must've been beaming when Sasha came back. :mark

- Her new hair color is cool.

edit: Tyrion

- I guess you hate Robin? I dunno.

- Is a lifetime member

- Doesn't have a user title


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Probably making Phantom proud with that Avi

Liv fan

From user name I'm guessing also a Trish fan. thoughts on her match with Charlotte?


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Has an amazing Sasha signature.

- That would be correct. I'm a Trish fan. 

- And I loved the match. You?


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

You know I loved it 

Stranger things fan

Wants to find out who '"The Real" Liv Morgan is


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sig isn't centered and it triggers my OCD.

Wasn't sad when Sasha returned.

Is starting to become more regular in this thread.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

something Becky

Something Charlotte.

Voted like a good emerald.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- You know I'll always vote :anna

- Gave 10 points to Rhea Ripley :bjpenn

- Will never get a sig


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rhea's had my 10 all year haha.

Everyone after Tamina was random though really. As I like a ton of the ladies.

THe WF's FF Awards will be pretty meh this year I reckon. Nothing really happening.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably mad that I put Peyton pics on his thread

Fan of the third best female aussie in WWE

Honestly I would put Rhea on my list, but besides the MYC and the Rumble I haven't seen her perform, since I don't watch NXT UK and I often forget she exists.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I didn't see any Peyton pics in the thread thankfully.

I'm surprised you see anybody with your head so far wedged up Skippy's moose knuckle.

Tries to be funny. He fails, miserably.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I put them on spoiler tags so it doesn't bother you :grin2:

BELIEVE ME, I wish my head was up Skippy's moose knuckle

I actually had to google that :lol*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

is now englightened as to what moose knuckle means

now puts iconics pics in spoilers, which is something at least

couldn't think of a third thing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Couldn't think of a third thing.

- That's an opportunity for nonsense.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*IIconic nonsense???

:hmmm










:homer*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Want an iconic duo?

- Here's Akira Kurosawa and Toshiro Mifune:

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Was out for a a day or two

Was feeling ill recently

Hopefully feels better now*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Didn't post the dread ones.

- Good lad.

- I am feeling better. Thank you. 



Spoiler: Something















P.S. I'll be off tomorrow. Maybe the weekend.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Groovy. 

Unique.

Will be off tomorrow.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is awake at 3am

Is so bored that he is posting here

Probably mad that Phantom posted Peyton*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I didn't see it before.


Made me click the spoiler. :lauren 


Should know I can't go back to sleep now I've drunk an energy drink. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Deep down wanted to click the spoiler

Recognizes Ember's lack of charisma

But doesn't notice that on Sonya's case :hmmm*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Asuka Fan fellow. :asuka 

Updated his signature. :benson

Almost 2k posts.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Digs Doritos.










- Supports Io.










- And Kairi Sane, too!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Also supports IO. 

Was ticked like me when IO didn't win the NXT title. 

Ticked when Asuka didn't win the tag titles. :sadbecky

PS: Not my fault Asians are my weakness besides Latina's. :draper2


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

All about that red text.

Digs :asuka & kada

Misspelled Aleister in his sig.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Also a Asuka fan. :asuka

Wished that she won the Tag Team Championships. :sadbecky

Corrected my misspelling of Aleister Black. :benson


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Posted in the rankings thread :woo 

-









- Sonya Deville fan :anna


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Didn't mention Drew McIntyre in the unpopular wrestlers that you like thread. 

- Seriously, what the fuck man? I thought we were buds. 

- And by the way, where's The Fourth Wall guy?


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Sami fan 

must be sad with how they are booking him :sadbecky

Likely looking forward to All Out


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Sasha Banks guy (or girl). 

- Is obviously sad, because why be happy in this moody life. 

- Also marks out for Da Queen, I guess it means Queen Elizabeth


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Of course not. There is only one true Queen of WWE 









Kevin fan

Most likely loved his win at SS


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

RBrooks said:


> - Didn't mention Drew McIntyre in the unpopular wrestlers that you like thread.
> 
> - Seriously, what the fuck man? I thought we were buds.
> 
> - And by the way, where's The Fourth Wall guy?


- I didn't mention him because I don't really consider him to be unpopular exactly. Not really popular but people don't shit on him as much. They're neutral on him for the most part.

- The Fourth Wall guy doesn't post regularly anymore. He pops up once or twice a month. :sadbecky

- Should know Elizabeth is actually Charlotte's real life middle name.

EDIT

sara

- Posted a GIF of one of the GOAT entrances :mark

- Likes Bryan and Andrade :anna

- Is hoping Evolution 2 becomes a reality


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

emerald-fire 

- Shit, now my post about Quenn Elizabeth becomes way too deep. 

- Drew is definitely not popular, it's only 5 people in the world that like him, so you can call him unpopular. 

- Shame about The Fourth Wall. Maybe we should drop a mention here so he'll pop up? 

sara sad

- I guess knows why is blue hair suddenly more important than pink hair. 

- Since Charlottes middle name is Elizabeth, then... I was right lol. 

- Is right about me being Sami and Kevin fan. I'm not too dissapointed when they lose though, I've come to accept horrible Vince booking, I just tune in for entertaining segments, fuck the results.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Not popular and unpopular are different things though. I still feel if they turn him face and book him decently, he'll gain a lot more fans. He's easy to root for.

- Has a Fiend sig

- Is happy Daniel Bryan is part of a big storyline again

Here's a mention for TFW: @The Fourth Wall


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Drew needs to gain sympathy to become babyface, people don't care about him. It's easy to boo than to cheer, imo. So as of right now being heel is fine, just book him better, give him purpose. 

- Is... not excited Orton didn't win the damn belt. It's the same shit with Joe and AJ a year ago. That means Orton is not winning the belt. 

- Should know I'm not excited about Daniel Bryan storyline, but it's better than him on 205 live. I guess. 

Yeah man what the fuck, did you seriously miss Moxley G1 run? @The Fourth Wall


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fourthie is less active here. 

- We miss him.

- Today did not go as planned.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*His day didn't go as planned

That's why he is here despite saying that he was going to take the weekend off from the forum

Hopefully everything is alright*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- MEW fan

- Timeless entity

- Changed username 4 times

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja

- Terrible poster

- Likes tennis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Don't be mean to Mordy!

- He's a precious sidekick!

- The Ringo to our rest of The Beatles!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Called me Ringo :lauren

Dude, if I am Ringo emerald is Pete Best

You are Lennon and zrc is Paul lol*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is comparing everyone in here to The Beatles.

I guess I'm George Harrison then. Hopefully that's worth it. I don't know, I hate The Beatles.

Location: In the Peyton threads, keeping them alive


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nah.

- You're Bruce Dickinson.

- Should know that Marvel wants me to suffer...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Upset with Marvel over something related to Doctor Strange and Clea

- Finds Lauren Cohan groovy :anna

- Wears a mask always


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Marvel to me:

-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> - Nah.
> 
> - You're Bruce Dickinson.


Damn right.



> - Should know that Marvel wants me to suffer...


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Gets straight to the point .

Has a cool taste in video games .

Really likes Askua.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably will watch All Out

Austin fan

Fellow non premium*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Put Asuka and Kairi in his top 10.










Helps keep this thread alive like he does the Peyton threads.

Added The Dragon to his also supporting list.

:bjpenn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably agrees that the Dragon was one of the MVPs of the G1

Knows that Kairi and Asuka should have been the ones dethroning the IIconics

Recently added me to his friends list :yay*


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Has great taste in women , Peyton is stunning .

Fellow non member , keeps thing on the level .

New Japan fan , has a sweet signature.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You seem like a jolly fellow.

- Enjoys a puff. 

-


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

president of kanastan

would likely marry robin 

gif game always on point


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Got merged :beckyhi
No sig/avi :hmm:
WWF fan :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is alive :yay

Is missed :sadbecky

Have a compilation of the best stuff while you were away



Spoiler: best stuff






















































































































*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

happy cj is alive

thoughtfully put all foul pictures in a spoiler tag

kairi fan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yay CJ!

Should know I'm tired .

Have a nice day.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Is tired.

Is an active poster. 

Also should have a nice day!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Supervillain.

- Created by Hank Pym.

- Should also have a nice day.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:hi










:bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

-









- :bye


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posting asian chicks

Not happy about Alexa bulldozing the womens tag division and pinning Kairi in back to back RAWs

Keeping the gimmick alive*


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Used three gifs in his post.

- Has a cool avatar of Asuka.

- How do you do?

edit: ninja'd

Mordy

- Is probably as bummed as me the IIconics lost their titles.

- Posted a bunch of Peyton pics on this page

- I've got nothing else at the moment.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm doing well, thank you 

:asuka

Has been corrupted by Phantom and the curse of Robin.

Was ninja'd by *The Mord.*



Spoiler: Bonus Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The _gift_ of Robin.

- Thank you very much!

- Shida great.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Oh, it's definitely a curse.

Only devout Hana worship can save you now.

REPENT! REPENT!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Robin is the truth!

- Only through Robin can there be salvation!

- Back me up, Ma.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Phantom has not corrupted me (that I know of), I just love me some Robin as well. Because Robin is GOAT.

- Loved the gift of Asuka

- Here's a gift of my baby, Candy Floss


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Your Robin foot soldiers stand no chance!

Deploying emergency Heart!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- FOOL!!!

- ROBIN IS ONLY STRENGTHENED BY THE AWESOME POWER OF HEART!!!

- ROBIN CANNOT BE CONQUERED, DINGUS!!!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I never wanted it to come to this.

But in this war, you've left me no choice.

:vincecry

@Mordecay ; DEPLOY THE NICKELBACK!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :O

- YOU MANIAC!!!

- YOU MURDERED US ALL!!!


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Purgatory said:


> I never wanted it to come to this.
> 
> But in this war, you've left me no choice.
> 
> ...


- You can't deny Robin's greatness for much longer. Sooner or later you'll succumb to it.

- In fact, I think deep down you really are a fan of her.

- :fact


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Gooble, gobble!

- We accept him!

- One of us! One of us!


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- :clap

- We do now, and we will forever.

- :clap


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

You can't corrupt me!

And once Mordy drops the Nickelback and destroys this world. We'll build a better one. One with peace, order... 

...And Hana.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Fair enough! But you do not need to destroy us.

- Nickelback can't kill me.

- Hana is pretty great though.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Don't like his posts, Ma!

- He's against our radiant Robin!

- Boo him!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Phantom is the heel here Ma, not me! 

Even Mayu doesn't approve of Robin worship!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- LIES!!!

- Here's what Mayu was saying in that moment:

-


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- GOAT statement.

- Mayu knows what's up.

- And we do too.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I AM HERE TO DEPLOY THE NICKELBACK














I AM ALSO GONNA DEPLOY THE SKIPPY...

WITHOUT SPOILER TAGS!!!!!!*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- GORGEOUS

- Deployed Skippy.

- WITHOUT spoiler tag.

edit: Gotta love that videos don't show up on WF with my chrome. No Nickelback for me.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


>


PHANTOM! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

It worked! We did it Mordy!










You could've left out the Skippy, though.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Corpses can't type, silly.

- Just lie back...

- ...and enjoy oblivion.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posted a gif of what WWE has done with the IIconics :cry

And the Kabuki Warriors :sadbecky

And the womens tag division in general, just to push A-Lesnar :fuck:fuckthis*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Claims to be sad about what WWE has done to the Kabuki Warriors.

Is actually only sad about what WWE has done to Asuka's less charismatic, less talented, less attractive, less accomplished hanger on.

Calls Alexa Bliss A-Lesnar, when Alexa is merely an AJ Styles level push. The real, bigger holders back of everyone else are Becky and Charlotte. Not that Alexa isn't a problem, but Becky and Charlotte are the Brocks of the division.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Doesn't think Charlotte is the Brock of the division.

Loves Asuka

Closet Seth fan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She isn't. She doesn't spam suplexes.

Marlena (not Terri) avy

Three years old in February


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Needs to go count my votes :benson
Now living in a tree house in Brum :WTF2
Still prefers a full English :no:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- Master of Rankings.

- Knows more about the WWE games than any other bipedal ape descendant.

CJ:

- CJ!!! :mark

- It's been some time.

- How's life?

:becky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ultron said:


> Doesn't think Charlotte is the Brock of the division.





Tyrion Lannister said:


> Becky and Charlotte are the Brocks of the division.


~_______~



> Closet Seth fan




Yeah, I wish I was that lucky.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not a Seth fan.

- We believe him.

- I'm dying. Here's this:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posted a pic of when Asuka was relevant

She is coming to my country on Saturday

To face Mandy and Sonya and not the IIconics :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Go cheer her on!

- I'll pay for your ticket!

- Not really. I don't want to give anyone my name.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I could go, the card actually looks somewhat decent now

They added a few names from RAW last week, so the show is not as weak as it used to

But honestly the only reason I would pay that kind of money would be to see the IIconics and they won't be here, so I prefer to save the money for bills and stuff*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh come the fuck on, go. Don't you want to mock us? I'd go see the IIconics if they were coming to Windsor just so I could rub it in your face every chance I got. Be a man and see the GOAT.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The GOAT? As far as I know Okada is not coming

Kane is not coming

And like I just said, Peyton is not coming*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Enjoys Kane.

- Should know that this is 100% me:

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Kane was my favorite before Peyton and Okada

That comic reminds me of Doom Patrol

I just watched it, it was alright*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has somehow managed to top me in cheering for people who can't get pushed.

Watched Doom Patrol.

Should watch The Boys on Amazon Prime.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I must go.

- Watch The Boys, y'all. It's pretty good.

- HAPPY BIRTHDAY, AMY ADAMS! :woo










She's a gift to the world.

Peace. :bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Now you know why I am miserable

I may watch that show later

Still have to catch up to Agents of Shield, Sabrina and Young Justice

PHANTOM

Came to say good bye

Likes The Boys

Likes Amy Adams*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- MORE AMY ADAMS!!! :mark

-









- GOODBYE FOR REALSIES! :bye


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Talking about a bunch of shows I don't watch.

Helped wipe out the Robin virus in this thread yesterday.

:JLC3

Never posts in the other game threads in this section.

PHANTOM:

Ninja.

Leaving us.

Take care.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Loved the Skippy spam

Won't admit it

I post in the con and pro threads too :shrug*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> *Loved the Skippy spam
> *












And that's not good enough. Contribute more!

Go post cool things (non-skippy) in the Random Picture thread, or something.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

fan of the GOAT

doesn't like robin, smh

something something iconics


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:sashahi










:bye


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Reading about this new update in a week.

They're removing a lot of shit :hmm:

I wonder if they'll remove the rants section for awhile so people can't endlessly bitch about it.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

What's being removed?

Hmmm.

People will just bitch about the update removing shit. :lmao

Edit- The chatbox, Rep and smilies aren't exactly major losses.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I don't really care either but you know how people are on here.

There are members on here who mainly use the chat box but they're moving to discord.

And the only smiley worth saving is :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*No smilies? That fucking sucks

Don't care about chatbox or reps tbh

But there are gonna be some people mad indeed*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows the best smiley on here. :asuka

Loves the GOAT.

Should join the Discord. It's fun.

EDIT - Not you.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

also loves the GOAT

samoa joe fan

strong opinions


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*No longer Tyrion

Now Kratos

Can someone link me the post where it says smilies will be removed? Can't find it*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It's below the we're moving post in the suggestions and help section.

Will it still work on Crapatalk?

I just joined the discord group :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- I will miss that.

- And :asuka.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am gonna miss this :sadbecky (for the IIconics booking)

And this :homer (for Peyton pics)

And all of these :zayn3:banderasunch:fuckthiswens3:mj2:yay:arya:anna:tucky:bryanlol:sodone:franklol:heston:eyeroll:jericho2*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Is being too sentimental.

-Change is good for you.

-Isn't looking forward to it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mostly :asuka.

- By the Vishanti, I will miss :asuka. 

- 




EDIT:

- :beckyhi

- :woo

- :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Knows I can't be lazy anymore and just post :beckyhi and :asuka while naming 3 things about him

- :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I know.

- You'll have to find a new way to not try.

- I believe in you. :swanson


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Those aren't official!

- Not the same!

- :asuka


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

When they start re uploading smilies on the new site I'm flooding the request thread with Asuka smileys.

And so can all of you!

Together we can make this new site great! By turning it from Wrestling Forum to Asuka forum!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Believes in me roud

- Likes Nikki Cross

- Marvel hasn't been kind to him recently

EDIT

BC

- :beckyhi

- Didn't like it when I fired Asuka in the Push, Turn, Fire thread

- I was left with no choice :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I probably won't be here.

- But good luck!

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I suck at dealing with change, I always have

Forum is changing, Peyton is getting married, all in 3 days

I am gonna be depressed for a few weeks :sadbecky





*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That Peyton one is creepy.

- So very creepy.

-


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- There there, Mord.

- Will a picture of Peyton make you feel better?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nah, not really

Like everything, I just need time get used to it, in the mean time it will suck though

But thanks for trying to cheer me up :anna*



Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> - That Peyton one is creepy.
> 
> - So very creepy.
> 
> -


*I am not that ugly
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You will get no Peyton from me.

- MEW, tho...

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- MEW :mark

- No Skippy :anna

- May or may not find the new website changes groovy


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- :beckyhi

- What website changes??? :mark

- Marks for MEW


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

-  Website changes

- LIVing :anna


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- I'm so ready for this update :mark :mark :mark

- Is scarring the Night Sky

- A cool dude :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes Robin from Stranger Things

- Enjoyed Trish vs Charlotte :mark

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Everyone loves Robin!!! :mark

- She's our Queen! :woo

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Said he'd maybe watch Lost

- Probably hasn't yet though

- Watch it for Lilly! Watch it for your love of The Wasp!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- One day.

- If I'm here after The Change, I'll update you.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*May leave us after the change

See, that's why I hate change :sadbecky

:fuckthis*


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Hates change.

- I still think you need a hug.

- :sadbecky


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I just want to see the fallout/rants.

Me logging on after the change:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New avatar :nice

- Knows the change is going to be controversial

- Toni Storm fan :mark


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I changed it because Brock said we might not be able to have .gifs as avatars anymore after the site changes. And that they'll be small circles :lmao

Should know I'm thinking about changing my name back to BC before the change if I'm allowed :hmm:

Might miss the chatbox.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Yes! Back to BC :mark

- Should know there's a new alternative chat on Discord in case the CB is gone.

- I'll send you an invite to that later. :anna


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

DC PM'd it to me already.

I'll join once the site changes over.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I was already thinking of leaving.

- The Change is a good reason to act on that thought.

- " But who will post gifs of Robin?!" :O


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

BC

- That's awesome :anna

-









-









EDIT

Phantom

- Don't leave :sadbecky

-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks my leaving is "awesome."

- :bunk

- :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I got Phantom'd

- By Phantom

- In typical Phantom fashion


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

: Goodbye forever.

- Your fault. 

: :bye


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I hope the rankings thread will still be up so I can count the fecking votes. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yikes.

- Didn't even think about that.

- That would suck more than me leaving forever for the third time.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Might close it Saturday instead. So gives me enough time to rig...I mean count then.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc said:


> I hope the rankings thread will still be up so I can count the fecking votes. :lmao


- Close it a few days earlier and take screenshots.

- Will count votes atop a tree

- Will be back with the rankings after Survivor Series :mark


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- I love that this thread is basically our little hideaway.

- But don't leave us, Phantom. We'll be too sad.

- I should take a nap.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> Close it a few days earlier and take screenshots.


Good job I got my spreadsheet for all past rankings too. 

Twas good thinking by the zrc.

Phantom ain't leaving Trishy. Believe dat!


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- True, true.

- Is talking about some poll.

- But what poll is it?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I took a poll and here are the results:










That is the first and last time I post a Robin gif.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Everyone sucks

Everything sucks








*


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Oh no.

- Is this true?

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm not gonna like the new WF am I?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You probably won't

You won't be able to use unch every time you talk about me

And change sucks, did I mention it?*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Probably not.

At least you ain't losing the chat box

#wewantrefunds

Edit: still works


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You probably won't

You won't be able to use unch every time you talk about me

And change sucks, did I mention it?

DEATH RIDER

Ninja'd me

Non regular

Watched the G1 for the first time this year if I am not wrong*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I've never used a XenForo forum before :hmm:

As long as it has a dark theme I'll be happy.

Knows Kota deserved to win the G1 this year.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is happy with the G1 Climax result

- Wants a dark theme for the forum's new look

- Posts Robin GIFs


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't mind change, but this seems pretty major. 

I'm sure it'll go back to the way this is in no time. :lmao

Dark themes are great xD


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

EF:

Only twice! 

Don't use that as a thing!

Got a rep from me that in a week will be gone forever.










ZRC:

Turtle.

I doubt it'll be that bad.

People will complain regardless though.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It'll be fine once it's gotten used to.

Just wiki'd the new thing it's moving to.

Lots about lawsuits and shit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The forum just crashed for like an hour

I am using the dark theme for the first time

I don't like it
*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The dark red theme sucks. The dark blue theme however, is great. It's the only good one.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I was using dark blue

That's the one I said it sucks

I just use regular Full Blue*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Ha I recently changed dark blue to red.

-It's too limited though.

-Hopefully the new format looks prettier.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Talking about stuff I don't use.

I think they used to have a different username until a month ago or so.

Cannot remember that previous username though.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Formerly known as StylesClash90.

-Formerly known as Styles#Bliss-Nz

-Should know that my usernames revolve around my favorite wrestlers.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I got about 15 mins.

- Beloved friend and enemy.

- Digs that groovy Resident Evil.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Hoping this thread doesn't disappear after The Change

- Loves Maya Hawke

- Is about to watch IT


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I have IT on pause.

- The damn wiener kid from Stranger Things is a hoot.

- Stands by his favorites.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Good night creatures of the night

Kairi and Asuka are Iiconic (or at least they are trying)








*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

If this thread disappears after the site has reconstructive surgery, then just start a new one.

Simples 

Peace whoever is above me


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Unless the whole section disappears :monkey


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I would create the thread on the General WWE Section over and over until they get tired and create this section or I get banned :lol

Hopefully it doesn't come to that

I do wonder, if this section still exists in the new forum, if the posts will be counted or not :hmmm*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Drew unnecessary attention to zrc double posting Santana pics :goaway
Knows how to properly use his sig space :bjpenn
Everyone's favourite Peruvian :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not my favourite Peruvian.

He's not Paddington.

What day is the turn over to this new gobshite website/engine thing?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

CJ said:


> Drew unnecessary attention to zrc double posting Santana pics :goaway
> Knows how to properly use his sig space :bjpenn
> Everyone's favourite Peruvian :anna



Nicest staff member on here , always has time for me .

Supports Newcastle where I was born and raised .

Would marry Leanna decker in a heartbeat .


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Skipped zrc.

Thinks :austin is the GOAT.

Used to have a Pentagon Jr avatar.



zrc said:


> What day is the turn over to this new gobshite website/engine thing?


8/27


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Black Cobra :mark

- Kota Ibushi fan

-


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Last person I repped :beckyhi
WF's biggest Toni Storm fan
Joined the initials club :JLC3

ef

Ninja :no:
Last person I repped
:beckyhi



zrc said:


> What day is the turn over to this new gobshite website/engine thing?


Honestly don't know. I think I heard someone mention the 27th, but I've been mia for so long that idk for sure.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Super Mod with a Batman logo :confused

- Likes Santana Garrett


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

BC said:


> Skipped zrc.
> 
> Thinks :austin is the GOAT.
> 
> ...


I didn't mean too he hadn't posted his post , I only saw CJ when writing.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

From the Toon :JLC3
Last person I repped :beckyhi
One of WF's friendliest members :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Is on a rep spree :woo

- Lost soul to a redhead 

- Newcastle supporter :nice


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Goes on long hiatuses.

Made the Takeover Cardiff thread.

The great Toni Storm rep he sent me will be gone forever in a week.

:sadbecky

EF: 

Pro ninja.

Influenced my name change.

May be changing his sig soon? :hmm:



Carter84 said:


> I didn't mean too he hadn't posted his post , I only saw CJ when writing.


It's all good. It happens to the best of us.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I'll keep this sig for now

- Will consider a new one after The Change

- Has an awesome sig that needs no changing anytime soon :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I will be sending final reps tomorrow! :mark Will BC receive more Toni? STAY TUNED!

- BC... not AD.

- Boss SIG. :swanson

EF:

- Ninja.

- Groovy.

- Keeping that SIG. :nice


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*



























PHANTOM

I was trying to do something nice for BC

And got ninja'd for it

Will rep me tomorrow :mark:*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Toni spam?

- I approve :anna

- Likes tennis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not Mayu...

- :sadbecky

-









- ninja'd.

- Again.

- :miz


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Killing this thread :sodone
Inspired me to move Toni up a few places @zrc take note :benson
Last person I repped :beckyhi



BC said:


> The great Toni Storm rep he sent me will be gone forever in a week.





Spoiler: Rep since Jan 1st





















































































































Seems like I mostly rep you Becky/LD :beckylol

:beckyhi Ninja's


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Has a clown in sig

- A clown in real life :woo

- Probably finished watching IT

EDIT

CJ

- Ninja

- Will be sad rep will be gone soon :sadbecky

- Likes Toni :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm not a clown.

- I'm a magician.

- Which is equally cool... :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is a magician

Wants to be a Sorcerer Supreme

Posted Peyton :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sorcerer Supremes don't need to force a card.

- And they certainly do not wear thumb tips.

- I think I will soon be executed by traditionalists for using those terms.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- The traditionalists can't find you in the catacombs

- You're safe for now

- Should check rep :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

CJ said:


> Killing this thread :sodone
> Inspired me to move Toni up a few places @zrc take note :benson
> Last person I repped :beckyhi
> 
> ...


I don't count votes until nominations have ended anyway.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thanked me for noticing his mistake

By calling me Voldemord outside of this thread :lauren

Is gonna be busy counting votes next week. It seems like Peyton got a little bit more votes than usual :anna, but I might be wrong *


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- She still won't make top 5 ever though

- You know who's going to be number 1 :becky2

- Is not looking forward to The Change


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Knows that as long as Becky is on the active roster she will be #1 in the WF rankings.

Asuka will be #2. And Io should be up there this time, too.

Should know that Mordy inadvertently got Toni moved ahead of Peyton on CJ's list :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The other Hikaru Shida fan.

- Keeps that thread alive. :woo

- If I'm here after The Change, I'll start a Mayu thread. It'll be like the Hiroyo thread... but good! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hikaru Shida Fan

Asuka fan

Closet Peyton Royce fan :grin2:*



BC said:


> Should know that Mordy inadvertently got Toni moved ahead of Peyton on CJ's list :beckylol


*
That's why I don't usually do nice things, it always bite me in the ass*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Peyton's fine as comic relief.

- I don't hate her.

- Hates the GOAT less now. :mark :asuka


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Oi!

- How are you on this fine day?

- Doesn't actually dislike Peyton. :bjpenn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm doing alright.

- Leaving in about an hour.

- I'm working with puppets and dinosaurs tonight.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Dinosaurs :mark

- Little Miss Queen of Darkness

- Likes Joker


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Working with puppets and dinosaurs. He's morphed into Bray Wyatt folks.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I wonder how Phantom's version of the Fiend would be

Bangs Jungle Boy in his dreams

Wishes he was able to do that in real life*


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

-









-









-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Last ate a bagel and a banana

- Andrade fan


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

That's my go-to breakfast.










Punched Mordy in the con thread for excessive Mordyness.

I wonder if they'll add the posts from this section to our totals when we switch over :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Excessive Mordyness is good

Have to get it all out of my system before Sunday

Because that day I am gonna be sad :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

May have got a PM about WF discord. 


Probably wouldn't have the time for it because he's too busy stalking Peyton's social media. 


Knows the update will suck.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BC said:


> That's my go-to breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I discovered this gif the other day. It's such good shit. :vince


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

It would make a great smiley for when we switch to the new server and they have to make a new list.

I say if they're making us go through this update then we at least deserve to have more than one Asuka smiley this time around as compensation.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Wants more Asuka smileys :asuka

- Meanwhile, I haven't even got one CF smiley :sadbecky

- All I got is this: :woo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know if there will even be smilies for a while. It seems like the forum will be pretty bare initially. Absolutely, though. Swag queen deserves an entire section of smilies.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Yeah I heard we might not even have sigs anymore.










That's where I draw the line.

I don't want to lose my GOAT sig!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank God for that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks he has a GOAT sig :lauren

He isn't

However, you can use one of my old GOAT sigs



Spoiler: GOAT sigs























































ZRC

Doesn't care about sigs

Is closing the rankings tomorrow

Posted 1 thing :lauren*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We'll get them back eventually. This dumb transition requires the strongest wills. 






In the mean time, you should chill with us in the Discord if you haven't joined. I'm actually enjoying it more than the forum right now.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've enjoyed the chat this morning Kratos.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I haven't been invited to the Discord thingy, I thought that was for premium members only

Not that I care tbh, I heard chatbox could be toxic and that this was basically the same

I have never used Discord*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Suppose it depends what your idea of toxic is.

If your idea is geeking over old video games and not posting gifs that revolve around irrelevant Australian women wrestlers then sure.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I got two PM's about it, but I haven't gone on there yet. 

Mordy didn't get the message because he's not cool and no one likes him. 

Will buy WWE 2k20 at some point.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> *I haven't been invited to the Discord thingy, I thought that was for premium members only
> 
> Not that I care tbh, I heard chatbox could be toxic and that this was basically the same
> 
> I have never used Discord*


It's for people they like. 

This should not come as a surprise.

For the record, it's very friendly, and unlike our chatbox, you can block anyone you don't want to see.

And there are sub sections. Wrestling, entertainment, video games, women, etc, so if you don't want to hear about sports, you don't have to. There's a general purpose one as well. There's also porn allowed, so you'd love it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Well I'll wait for my invitation

Or not

Either way, glad to hear that you guys are having fun
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I got a message about Discord.

- Sounds like too much work.

- I think I'll just... fade away.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

They do have the :asuka smiley on the discord so it's alright by me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- They do?!

- TO DISCORD!!!

- :asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's not very much work at all, and it's more fun. They also have their own upload button, so you can add your own gifs, pics, smileys, etc, much easier than having to go to another service, copy and paste a link, etc. You can just hit the button, open up your own folder, etc. It's almost like having your own private smiley collection at will.

Please join. I'd like you around.

Asuka mark. :asuka


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

His new username sucks

He should have gone with "Miserable Bastard"

That would have fit better

I'm just playing brother it's all love.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You better join too.

Miserable Bastard would be a good, fitting new username. This username is actually as old or older than Tyrion Lannister, but not on here. This is my PSN tag, Youtube tag, and general all purpose name.

I wanted rid of that name because of how bad Game of Thrones ended and I figured now is a good time before we can't do it for a while.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I went ahead and joined.

I'm not that familiar with Discord though so it'll take some getting used to :hmm:

I'll probably be on there more once VS does this to WF in a few days:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*At this rate I am gonna be sole survivor in the new forum :lol

WHICH MEANS MORE PEYTON!!!!!!!!!! :woo

Wants more Asuka smilies*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Knows Peyton has less interesting facial expressions than Alexa/Becky.

-Thinks Peyton is the goat.....baaaaaa.

-Yep


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Peyton has better facial expressions than Becky, Becky has the same face for everything, especially now with The Man gimmick

Alexa does have great facials, I give her that :shrug

There is only one true GOAT in wrestling kada. The rest are just wrestlers that people have chosen as their favorites
*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No one is more expressive than Asuka. Everybody else is fighting for a distant second.














































Nobody communicates better through the universal language of movement than she does. She's able to tap into the way she's supposed to feel in any given situation in a way that's much more effective than anyone else, and it's an underrated tool in her toolbox that goes unnoticed. People just think she's a good wrestler. She's actually a master emotional artist, if that's even a term. As somebody who comes from an art background, it's probably something she's studied because it helps her communicate and build a connection with the audience. She was much less expressive in Japan because she didn't have to be since she could just cut promos.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

extolling the virtues of the GOAT

is in a good mood

like bray wyatt (ugh)


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Joined in '14

- Hates Bray Wyatt I guess.

- Posts in the fun & games section a lot (I think)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Robin.

- Only Robin.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am tired

And sleepy

And I have to go out in a few*


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Take a nap.

- Then go out.

- You'll feel better.



Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> - Robin.
> 
> - Only Robin.
> 
> -


Love this so much! Team Robin forever.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Another Robin fan :bjpenn

- Should know Mordy dislikes good advice :bunk


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Hi there, friend. :skhi

- You a fan of Robin? :mark

- I suppose I should just not give Mordy advice then. :loweringangle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I haven't watched Stranger Things yet

- I got intoduced to Robin by Phantom

- Probably watches Gotham


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You get Ma's three things:

-









-









-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

You get Ma's three things too:










-









-


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

SO MUCH GOOD

-









-









-


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Hold on...



Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> You get Ma's three things:
> 
> -
> 
> ...





Ma-Trish Reloaded said:


> SO MUCH GOOD
> 
> -
> 
> ...












Above:

Phantom 2.0

Joined a month before me.

Loves Stranger Things.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

emerald-fire said:


> - *I haven't watched Stranger Things yet*
> 
> - I got intoduced to Robin by Phantom
> 
> - Probably watches Gotham


re-assess your life choices

robin.gif

hugo:

- vicious kana stan, as any self-respecting person should be

- positively furious about her residing in catering

- is spanish


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Loves Stranger Things.

- Likes Robin I think/hope.

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That gif...

- It now belongs to me. You will be seeing a lot of it.

-


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Beautiful.

- You did the right thing.

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wants Robin Spam
Ok


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Good stuff.

- But where's Robin Buckley?

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Don't know
Here is a Robin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Finally!

- This thread is great!:mark

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

So she has cleavage
Nice to know


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

- likes superheros

- makes ehhhh puns

- likes talking about politics


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Muh man Tag89.

Tag team specialist.

Reeks of Asuka fanboyism, like moi.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Actually I don't like talking about politics
Its just something that comes up
Far too often in this day and age

Edit
Ninja
Has quote of someone calling Link an vanilla midget
The only vanilla midget in gaming is that punk Pit


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

HugoCortez said:


> Muh man Tag89.
> 
> Tag team specialist.
> 
> Reeks of Asuka fanboyism, like moi.


tag team specialist?

virus:

- doesn't, in fact, like talking about politics

- got ninja'd by hugo

- insert 3rd thing here


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I think I'm done.

- Post Robin Buckley from Stranger Things or her actress, Maya Hawke.

- Ha! No puns for you, virus!


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Best Robin.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:goaway

:goaway


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

- is getting put out

- karmic inner harmony disrupted from lack of robin

- robin puns not allowed


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posts pics of Uma Thurman's daughter
She'll be in the remake of Kill Bill
You know she will


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

virus21 said:


> Has quote of someone calling Link an vanilla midget
> The only vanilla midget in gaming is that punk Pit


But the only promos Link can cut on a mic (or without it, for that matter) are as short as his unimpressive height.

It's about time we faced the cold truth: the dudes been coasting on his pretty boy looks and his impressive ring work. Thus, a vanilla midget.

He should take some promo lessons from Dante (aside from his embarrasing 2003 and 2013 runs, he's easily a top tier mic guy)





Tag89 said:


> tag team specialist?


Then why that Tag on you username?

Btw, you should post more often on the Asuka thread, even if you run the risk of annoying llj.

Especially if you annoy llj.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

HugoCortez said:


> Then why that Tag on you username?
> 
> Btw, you should post more often on the Asuka thread, even if you run the risk of annoying llj.
> 
> Especially if you annoy llj.


ah right - it's nothing to do with wrestling tag teams, it's a nickname from years ago

and lol, i don't post much in it cos there's nothing really happening with the GOAT atm

still follow the convo, like/rep posts i enjoy etc

third thing - not a fan of kairi


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

The GOAT doing GOAT stuff


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

- made an :eyeroll pun

- knows asuka is the GOAT

- beefs in the asuka thread


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Yeah, love myself some tasty beef from time to time. Hmm, Asuka and beefs...can't get better than that.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

is that well done beef? :lauren

still doing puns :lauren

probably making phantom frothier than a piss fan :lauren


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Tag89 said:


> - made an :eyeroll pun
> 
> - knows asuka is the GOAT
> 
> - beefs in the asuka thread


But Robin is the GOAT.

-









-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Puns are awesome.

- They're only terrible when they get in the way of Robin worship.

- :bye :asuka


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Ma-Trish Reloaded said:


> But Robin is the GOAT.
> 
> -
> 
> ...


- i already solved this potential conflict of interest re. GOAT claims

- kana hawke

- robin urai

edit: 

- ninja'd by phantom

- sneaking around down below

- robin service resumed, GOAT smiley in place, karmic balance restored


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Robin

- the

- GOAT


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

- difficult to disagree with the sentiment

- should probably be paid for such relentlass self-promotion

- converted to the church of phantom


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Tag89 said:


> is that well done beef? :lauren
> 
> still doing puns :lauren
> 
> probably making phantom frothier than a piss fan :lauren


Are we going to beef over beef?

Oh, you want puns? Here's another one:






































That ain't Phantom, that's Phantom 2.0.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

:goaway

:lauren

:bunk


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

HugoCortez said:


> Are we going to beef over beef?
> 
> Oh, you want puns? Here's another one:
> 
> ...


- I really wouldn't call myself Phantom 2.0, but if you want to. :shrug

- I highkey don't understand any of those puns, except the one from Ma.

- Care to explain?


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

- is the dr stranger to phantom's ancient one

- or not. who knows

- pun is can...u...sea (see)...etc

edit: typo but leaving it as it is


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Ma-Trish Reloaded said:


> - I really wouldn't call myself Phantom 2.0, but if you want to. :shrug


If it's any consolation, I've been called Tyrion 2.0. 


But if that ain't enough, I'm sure we can reach a compromise. How about Phantom Reloaded? Sounds cool, right?




> - I highkey don't understand any of those puns, except the one from Ma.
> 
> - Care to explain?


Look into my eyes and you'll find the answer... Can you see my eyes?


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

HugoCortez said:


> If it's any consolation, I've been called Tyrion 2.0.
> 
> 
> But if that ain't enough, I'm sure we can reach a compromise. How about Phantom Reloaded? Sounds cool, right?
> ...


Sounds super cool to be honest. :thumbsup

I can see your eyes a little, but it's still a tad bit hard to see them. Maybe I should get glasses.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

- needs glasses

- succumbed to the puns

- speaking of looking into my eyes


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Knows who the real GOAT is.

The last few pages of this thread are just... :lauren

It might be time for a new one.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Well, the forum is moving, so we will get a new one whether we want it or not

Let's get this back on track








*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I just figured the threads would carry over :hmm:

This thread has been due for a reboot for awhile now, though.

And yes; it's lost it's direction as of late. I'll fix that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wonder how much they are paying Asuka to promote that

Kairi is promoting it as well








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The new, Robin-centric direction of the thread is hip with the kids. And the ratings... :banderas

- It's bold and radical. 


- The Future:


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fine.

- Back to the Empress...

- ...the Empress of the 1960s French Music Scene! :mark


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:no






Tam disapproves of Francoise Hardy and Robin!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Françoise Hardy is a true icon!

- Bob Dylan wrote a poem about her!

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

A poem, huh. That's nice. Roses are red, violets are blue. 

No third thing for you.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Pictures count! I got three things! :mark

- F. HARDY FOR ALL!!!! :mark

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

BC

- :beckyhi

- Reps and smilies will be gone soon :sadbecky

- Rude to Phantom :anna

EDIT

Phantom

- Phantom'd me

- Will miss using this: :asuka

- :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thumbs up-ed "rude to Phantom."

- His last rep will now be red and Peyton.

- Enjoy.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

ef

Last person to neg me :sadbecky
Knows I'm gonna change it to green :anna
:beckyhi

Phantom

Probably gave Becky 0 points in zrc's rankings :sadbecky
Queen of Darkness
:asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I didn't neg you.

- I've only given one intentional neg.

- Your last one will be nice, tho.

Oh.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

CJ

- I never negged you :shrug

- Probably accidental

-









EDIT

Phantom

- Phantom'd me again

-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hurt my feelings.

- Betrayal.

- Will still be here after The Change.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Has feelings
Currently viewing this thread :beckyhi
Not looking forward to the change



emerald-fire said:


> - I never negged you :shrug


You included a Santana pic so I'm not complaining :JLC3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm just going on a repping spree. 

- Opportunity is not a lengthy visitor; The Change seems like my opportunity to leave.

- REP FOR ALL... EVEN EF!!! :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

CJ said:


> You included a Santana pic so I'm not complaining :JLC3


Was intended to be a green :sadbecky

Phantom

- Is going on a rep spree

- Will be here after The Change

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- A complete restart?

- Perhaps in life... but not on a wrestling site.

- Lilly pics coming! :mark


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Got some FH rep :mark
Won my usercp with some Leanna goodness :mark
CLEA CLEA CLEA :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- "CLEA CLEA CLEA" sums up my entire existence in a succinct and accurate manner. Would you like to write my biography?

- Many thanks for the rep, CJ :anna

- You were missed. :fact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Repped me a pic of the IIconics on NXT roud

If I remember correctly that was posted in one of Billie's birthdays during her NXT tenure

Will be repped when I get back home :anna*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Miss CJ
Has a clown smiley
Clea

Edit
Ninja bastard
Is leaving home
A third thing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Your brevity will be missed, virus.

- As will your superheroines.

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Why
Where am I going
Also, Supergirl's face looks freaky in that pic


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

WF's biggest Supergirl fan
Not going anywhere
Celeb regular :JLC3



emerald-fire said:


> Was intended to be a green :sadbecky


It's all good. In other news another MMJC alt just bit the dust :bye


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sent me some great reps recently. 


Should know I still have to spread around rep. :hmm:


Finds corned beef good cuisine. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Put Peyton under Toni in his rankings after the pics I posted :goaway

Sent me porn in my last rep :lauren

Here, have some more Toni


















NOSTALGIA

Ninja'd me

Shit always happen when I try to be nice :fuck

May or may not be around after the Change*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't want rep porn
Doesn't know that Toni is superior
And yet, will post pics of her


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*No one is superior than Peyton

She is the Supergirl of WWE










But hotter








*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Okay.

- Give me a few days.

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Thinks he's leaving.

Hana won't let you.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wants me to leave

Won't be getting awesome pics in his wall anymore*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So long...

- ...and thanks for all the Mayu.

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Nope.

You're still not leaving.

According to my sources the new update comes with the following.



Spoiler: Features



100% MORE MAYU


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Made me click on that rubbish. :lauren 

Username is two letters. 


Is a member of the discord.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Still not on Discord

Probably won't have a mental breakdown tomorrow :lol

Clicked on that rubbish*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I am on Discord. 


Joined today. 

Will have a mental breakdown over something. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Said no one liked me around here and that's why I wasn't invited to join Discord

I guess that's what happens when you shit on Becky and Seth all the time :lmao

I am getting a new pillow today :yay*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Pissed because his faves lost the titles to spmeone who wasn't his second fave.

Something about discord. 

And pillows.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

permanently pissed at asuka's booking

makes puns

third thing here


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Hey, you're the one who calls Alexa Bliss piss.

And talking about puns...

Tag, you're it!


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

that's because she is

wants justice for io

you're it now


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was spreading rep around. 

Has been a lot more active in this section recently. 

Might be from the UK but I could be wrong.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is always wrong

We are in the endgame now

I probably will need alcohol today... lots and lots of alcohol*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> *Said no one liked me around here and that's why I wasn't invited to join Discord
> 
> I guess that's what happens when you shit on Becky and Seth all the time :lmao
> 
> I am getting a new pillow today :yay*


I do that. They invited me. 8*D


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I don't know what discord is. I got no invite either though so i feel your pain Mordy.

Tyrion your sig looks like the closing shot of a WWE promo setting up Asuka vs. Bray for the SD Womens belt :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Actually I don't care that much tbh

If being the way I am around here I wasn't invited then cool, I would get bored if I tried to be someone else

Not sure why they didn't invited you, maybe you should ask, but I don't know who is running that shit*



Kratosx23 said:


> I do that. They invited me. 8*D


*Believe me, no one has shat on the Lynch as much as I have in the past year*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- How many days do we have left?

- Knows that this will be me after The Change:

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Not many.

Still talking about leaving us.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Knows that this will be me after The Change:
> 
> -



Me too... Taking this opportunity to leave also. So long, Phantom.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I don't know what discord is. I got no invite either though so i feel your pain Mordy.
> 
> Tyrion your sig looks like the closing shot of a WWE promo setting up Asuka vs. Bray for the SD Womens belt :lol


It's essentially a vastly superior version of the chatbox, which has different channels, as they're called, so you can have a wrestling chatbox, entertainment chatbox, video games chatbox, sports chatbox, tits chatbox, etc. It's great.

I'm surprised you haven't gotten an invite because some of the members have asked to invite you. I will stand by that. I'd be thrilled to have you. Maybe they'll get around to it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Are you actually leaving?

- Or are you mocking me?

- Either way...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BC said:


> Not many.
> 
> Still talking about leaving us.


- Hey! 

- Aubrey Plaza gifs are my thing, chump!

- Gimmick infringement!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gave me Zatanna rep
:fuckyeah
Only wants him to post Plaza


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Should know that Phantom has forsaken her for Robin.

Aubrey is mine now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :sadbecky

- Robin, your thoughts?

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Robin's thoughts are garbage.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ha!

- I now claim Shirley Manson gifs!

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I claim... sad and depressed gifs, because that's my current mood

:sadbeckyVince2:darryl

My new pillow is good at least :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Has a new pillow.

- That's good.

-


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

has apparently forsaken robin, smh

aubrey is good tho

something something pillows


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No, I'm still with Robin.

- I have forsaken Aubrey.

- Get it right!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Has been forsaking people all his life :bunk

- Will forsake Robin one day too

- Cleange fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not the Robin!

- I will stand by Robin...

- ...for another week, at least!

P.S. I have forsaken Mordy. :woo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Max score for the rankings this time is 810.

Let's place bets on how many Becky gets :lmao

Joined discord.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Tuesday is doomsday.

- Maybe we should hold hands and sing...

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Actually today is Doomsday

Tuesday is pretty bad as well :lol

Has forsaken me :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I have forsaken all.

- 'xcept Maya Hawke.

- I should get up.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You're easy to forsake. 

Will be happy to know Peyton will be back in the top 10 by the looks of it.

And Cross went back up too


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Candy Floss is #1, right?

- Becky has been dethroned! :mark

- :dance


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Candy who?

That sounds like a porn name

Tbh all female wrestlers names sound like porn names*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> *I don't know what discord is. I got no invite either though so i feel your pain Mordy.*
> 
> Tyrion your sig looks like the closing shot of a WWE promo setting up Asuka vs. Bray for the SD Womens belt :lol


Interesting, I just got a private message inviting me to join discord.

The message was addressed to me, llj and some PatPat person that I vaguely recall from the Asuka thread.

Anyway, what the heck is discord?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The new chatbox.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Exactly that.

- I should do something meaningful.

- I will leave... soon! :mark


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

I clicked on the link and I got a screen telling me to accept an invitation, I click again and I get a gray empty screen.

I tried to google it and I got:

Otaku yaoi forum discord. (-_-)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup.

- That's it.

- How I feel at this very moment:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Says you joined Hugo. Said hello to your


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doing the math of tbe rankings

May have them ready for later/tomorrow

I think the Lynch may have less points than last time tbh*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Will still be number 1 :becky

- Got some rep he would like

- Likes Hugh Laurie


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:hi

:asuka is number 1 in my heart that's all that matters!

Knows Mordy probably blackmailed people to vote for Peyton.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I think I'm already done with Discord.

- Happy about #1. :becky

- Loves Megadeth.

BC:

- :beckyhi

- Same. :asuka

- Will be Sorcerer Supreme of the Hikaru thread on Tuesday.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Was Cobra'd

Wants to leave us and kill my spirit.

My spirits death will be on your hands.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Everyone loves a person who explains references, right?

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I always have to explain references and jokes irl

Probably that's why no one likes me lol

Got bored of Discord
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will still be around.

- That's good. Keep it going, my man.

- I will be here until the old forum burns to the ground, playing my fiddle for all to hear.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *Doing the math of tbe rankings
> 
> May have them ready for later/tomorrow
> 
> I think the Lynch may have less points than last time tbh*


Not posting them till Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

zrc said:


> Not posting them till Thursday or Friday.


You posting them in the new forum then?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> You posting them in the new forum then?


Yep just in case things get wiped.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

in charge of rankings

will move to the new forum

asuka will be no 1 on my list


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yikes! My last post here was certainly melodramatic.

- Proud citizen of Kanastan.

- Member of the Church of Robin. :swanson


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> My last post here


Matsu can't allow that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Who?

Don't know her

Also got IIconic rep*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rep

Extinction almost complete.

All that will survive is cockroaches and Mords chubby for Skippy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Actually Mordy's chubby for Skippy may go extinct as well, mostly after this lol


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166002440078073856
There goes everything they were doing to keep it private
*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I agree on that

Depression can be funny, I know because I have had that for over 15 years lol, you never know how you are gonna react to certain situations

Like, when I first knew about that I expected to be mad or sad, but the first thing I felt was hunger, isn't that weird?*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cross his head out the photos and put yours on top


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- One thing.

- Not three.

- The end is nigh; chaos reigns.

- I just posted a fourth thing. :O


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Fired Miz :thelist

- For Wyatt :beckywhat

- That's ridiculous :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I picked a performer with a spooky, campy gimmick?

- How very unlike me.

- :miz


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Likes spooky

And groovy

Posted 4 things :wtf*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

following peyton's wedding very intensely

bit weird that

is otherwise ok


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Even if I do actually leave, I'll be there in spirit for you guys.

- I'll always be your weird/certifiable internet auntie. I got your back.

- Me:










EDIT:

- Hey, Tag.

- You're included.

- Asuka and Robin for life.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

- is/isn't leaving

- thoughtful

:asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Maybe... maybe not.

- I may have a last-minute change of heart.

- Now using the GOAT smiley. :asuka


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

- indecisive

- should stay

- indeed

:asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Should I stay or should I go now?

- If I go, there will be trouble.

- And if I stay, it will be double.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Using a The Clash song

May leave us

May stat with us*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- That totally awesome guy who explains references. :mark

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The change has been delayed :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- By Lucifer's beard!

- Really?!

- When is it now?!


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

:asuka

:asuka

:asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- OK...

- :asuka to you, too.

- Well, heck...


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

:asuka

What happens to my account when they do whatever they want to do to the site?

:asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We're going to Japan.

- Anyone want pictures of me in Japan? I will be wearing a mask of Darkman.

- If I survive The Change, that is...

Which will come first: Guillermo Del Toro's At the Mountains of Madness or The Change?

Nobody knows, my dear one.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They've delayed the forum switching over. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah.

- I know.

- Thank you.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Which will come first: Guillermo Del Toro's At the Mountains of Madness or The Change?
> 
> Nobody knows, my dear one.



He still wants to do that one?

He was supposed to do the second Hobbit film, yet he left the project at the very last minute.

Let's hope the same doesn't happen this time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Point missed...

- ...but yeah, that's still one of the many projects he wants to work on.

- There's a graveyard of cancelled Del Toro projects as long as the Great Wall of China.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Strange = me

- Magik = Every time zrc pops in with his one sentence

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*What am I then?

I am home, time to drink myself to sleep

RAW tonight looks so shit*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I think I'll be off for the rest of the night. I have to write.

- I have been spending so much time here because of The Change.

- I've been hoodwinked.

Enjoy drinking and not watching RAW.


Still might leave forever. Like the two other times I left forever.

You're Baron Mord-o.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Some people leaked a few of Skippy's wedding pics

She is mad af and I can't blame her, apparently they went to her dad's personal Facebook to get them

I drank half of the first bottle of rum already*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

is drunk

furious at peyton's wedding photos being leaked

probably annoyed he didn't get to leak them himself tbf


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I wouldn't have posted them :shrug

I haven't even posted them here

Only wedding pics I would post here are the ones posted by her *


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup.

- It's still here.

- I wanted an apocalypse. Very disappointing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wants to see the world burn

And they take it over as Sorcerer Supreme

With a Kiernan Shipka clones army*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I wanted to burn with it. :sadbecky

- But you're absolutely right about the Kiernan Shipka clones.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I would want a Kiernan Shipka clone myself

For... reasons >

Wamts to burn with the world*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Gross.

- Will definitely be destroyed in the Kiernan Shipka Apocalypse.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Likes to call me gross

At least I am being honest :shrug

I may have to find someone else to get obsess with after Skippy's wedding... and no, it won't be Robin, Asuka or any of the people you may suggest*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I wouldn't suggest anyone to you.

- I don't want to curse any young woman with that evil.

- You'll have to find your own stalkee.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hey, having me as fan is a privilege anyone should be fighting for

I may become a Robin fan just to bother you

Too bad she is not as hot as Skippy*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I like Robin because she's a nerd.

- Highly intelligent, a bit quirky, a film buff, says "dingus," and digs Kurosawa.

- I want to be her when I grow up.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yep

Yep

Yep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thanks, zrc.

-At least you posted your yeps in three lines.

- Good man. :swanson


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Still hasn't grown up

Despite being like 300 years old

Probably has Peter Pan syndrome

Hey @zrc ; might as well post the ranking results now if you have finished them since there is no new date for the Change*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Don't tell zrc what to do.

- That's like tugging on Superman's cape.

- I regressed to childhood about a decade or two ago.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Benjamin Button

Zrc almost never reads what I post so no problem there

Also he is probably still mad at the IIconic rep I sent him when I spreading what I thought it would be my last rep*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn't send me any last rep. 

Is not missing much by not being in the discord. 

Third thing.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Has found a new woman to obsess over :lauren
Wants Peyton rep :rep
Knows I gotta go :bye


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nah, it's just ''annoy Mordy'' material. 

I once messaged her but she never replied. That's what 12k Instagram followers does to a person. :lauren

Probably has enjoyed his summer in Northern Ireland. :hmm:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I only saw Jungle Boy rep.

I'll post the rankings when I can be bothered. 

Top 20 is... Interesting.


And an FYI
I've always read your guys posts : lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I have 140k subscribers on Youtube, I don't give a fuck

I post shit, if people like it and start following me fine, if they don't fine, I don't care

Never understood that "follow for a follow" thing, I don't want to follow a bunch of boring people just to get followers

ZRC

I didn't send you Peyton rep?

:fuck

I must have been in a good mood*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You didn't no.

And I got a marvellous Frank n further from Phantom.

I haven't posted the results yet because I wanna go through it a second time to make sure that the points are correct. Sasha returning at the last second shunted her up.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

got nice rep from phantom (of course)

escaped pictures of foul iconics

is meticulously performing detailed statistical analysis on the monthly rankings


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tag89 said:


> got nice rep from phantom (of course)
> 
> escaped pictures of foul iconics
> 
> is meticulously performing detailed statistical analysis on the monthly rankings


They're every 3 months. Each after the big 4. 

I've always had great rep from the Phantom. Elvira, Rocky Horror, Storm, Rhea Ripley. He knows me well :lmao

Should know I just bought the Katie Lea DVDs of cult classic horror movies (she's the host)


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

ah ok. still meticulously ranked

yeah phantom does send good rep. every time

she was paul burchill's on screen sister, i remember that


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't think IIconics reps are the best reps :bunk

Will get IIconics reps

Thinks I am alright besides my little obsession*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I send Françoise Hardy rep.

- So... correct.

-









Mordy:

- Ninja.

-









- Why am I still here?

I'll leave tonight. Cool?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Often imitated, never duplicated
Queen of this thread
Has never sent me Françoise Hardy rep, I think :hmm:



Nostalgia said:


> Probably has enjoyed his summer in Northern Ireland. :hmm:


Not so much :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Appreciate IIconics reps :yay

Appreciates Leanna reps more :lauren

Posting more often again :anna*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

iconics :lauren

peyton :lauren

billie :lauren


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Part of the mysterious no sig/avi club :hmm:
Has run out of things to say about Mordy :lauren
Knows I won't be around for a few days :bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:beckyhi

- Removed sig :confused

- Probably changing it :bjpenn


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

- doesn't have beef with anyone or anything

- supports both becky & nepotism

- should face phantom in a 1 on 1 duel to determine who is nicer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- EF wins.

- I sell poisoned milk to schoolchildren.

- My prices are ridiculous.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Is a fan of frauds

Like Doctor Strange

and Penn & Teller

#PhantomTheFraudLover - yep, I'm the kinda guy who uses hashtags for no reason. #Sad


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I am a charlatan.

- And a lover of charlatans.

- But at least I don't call myself an "Illusionist." :fact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Changed sig/avi

At least he is not doing that as often as he used to

Got bored of Discord*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Will leave with the change.

-Then return with a new gimmick.

-No one ever leaves.

Edit.

Rude.

Wants Becky's title reign to end.

Instead will get someone who's not Peyton as champ.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Blissed.

- Not blissful.

- Phenomenal.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New sig

- New avatar

- Same old Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not quite, my dear.

- Change has come my way.

- But that doesn't affect you guys.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Good change, I hope :anna

- Likes F. Hardy

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We'll just see where the winds take me.

- I heard a rumor that you are a fan of Charlotte Flair...

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- For once, the rumours were true.

- Hope the winds take you to Sanctum Sanctorum

- Magician not an illusionist


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wouldn't that be nice...

- Did not point out the fact that I had initially typed "school children" instead of "schoolchildren" in my previous post. :woo

- Posted a GOAT! :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Friend of the world, enemy of "schoolchildren"

- Here's another G.O.A.T:








:woo

- Likes clowns


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Another GOAT:










- We did it! We survived the Apocalypse! :mark

- Digs that wacky, nutty :miz.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Still alive .


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Loves Victoria-wwf 

Would smash jungle boy in a heart beat .

Haven't spoke to him in a good while , be nice to catch up as he's a canny decent lad .


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Has Mox listed as Dean Ambrose in his sig and should change it 
- Is from the UK
- Has the same pic in his sig and av


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

For you I will change it ./ do y' like cricket ?


Has an insane crush on Jon moxley .

Is only one of a handful of woman I know on wf who actually like wrestling in there Day to day lives which is freaking awesome !!

Lives in one of the most beautiful places on earth New Zealand


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Still alive .


I think I have another year left in me.

- Very positive.

- Fellow Marvel fan.

- High on life.

New page? Here's a photo of people you don't care about:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Another year of life, that is.

- Here?

- Maybe an hour.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Phanny.

Robin.

AsuKairi Sane


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Made a list

Is checking it twice

Says the top 20 is interesting*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It is.

Not posting till weekend though.

Fixing the screen on my laptop tomorrow.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Seems like he has had problems with the screen of his laptop

Taking care of it

Will watch Jungle Boy's match this Saturday*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll make up my mind after watching the titty battle royal on the pre show.

Yeah I kinda kicked my laptop by mistake and cracked the screen inside.

Got a new one for £20 and fix it myself. Save myself £80 that they'd charge to repair it.

Still connects to the tv, so I know nothing else is broken.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Well good for you, any time one can save money is always a positive

I know I have said this several time in the past year or two, but I feel like I am getting a little tired of Skippy

Now watch her post a sexy pic or like one of the comments I post and I go back to my obsessive ways :lauren*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Is it cause she's married?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Maybe, I don't know, not really sure how to explain it

I am just tired. I became a fan of her because of 3 things (besides being hot af): She was improoving a lot (on NXT), she posted good stuff on her social media and she was very interactive with her fanbase, but progressively she has stopped doing all 3. So the things why I became a fan of her are barely there anymore

Maybe it's just a phase, I don't know, like I said before, knowing myself the second she starts posting regularly (even if it is for a couple of days) I would have forgotten what I have just posted*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

is being strung along by peyton

should probably find someone else to like

needs to be careful not to become a proper machoman-johncena type


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You mean starting to hate on the woman? Nah, I don't think I will

I was like this with Paige as well and I moved on, just for less time though

I simply lost interest on her after a while*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

i meant more going full-on lunatic, should be confined to a padded cell sort of type

loses interest in who he supports

this wouldn't happen if you supported the GOAT btw :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nah, I don't think that will happen, at least I hope it doesn't, I usually know when to stop

I haven't seen Macho-man posts recently, so I don't know, only thing I know is that he has created many accounts and keeps getting kicked out, that seems like to much work

Believe me, I wish I support successful wrestlers, it would make things such much easier, but I find most of them boring*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Shouldn't worry, he's probably not as nuts about Peyton as I am about Mox, he doesn't have a lifesize cardboard cutout of Peyton in his room like I have of Mox :lol
- But then again, people can't decide whether I am just dedicated or entirely fucking nuts :lol Maybe sometimes the same for him 
- I also know what it's like to just stop liking a wrestler too, I did it with John Cena


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Loves Mox.

Has a cardboard of him.

Maybe female.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Thinks I might be female. There's photos of me in the Post Your Picture thread lol, I'm definitely a girl :lol
- Likes Japanese lady wrestlers
- Has a quote from a podcast in their sig


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*May have surpássed 100 wrestling t-shirt by now

Still no Iiconics t-shirt :sadbecky

Hoping that Moxley has a speedy recovery*


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mordy will no doubt be thrilled to learn that both Sarah Logan and Raymond Rowe just replied to me with gifs on Twitter. :cheer

I wonder how many IIconics tweeted him? 

(I am happy as the only other wrestler to contact me was Priscilla Kelly who mocked me)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Peyton used to reply to me A LOT back when she was active on social media.

Another one of the reasons why I liked her :lol

Funny thing, Becky once liked a tweet from me when I replied a WWE post about her. That was back in 2015 when she still was bearable and pun friendly

*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

- hates becky, smh

- misses peyton personally tweeting at him

- obligatory :lauren


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Posted on the Asuka thread Yesterday

Used a gif to express disappoinment over something the user above him said.

Likes Becky.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Fan of :asuka

Fan of Io :lauren

Doesn't hate the IIconics :anna*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

dislikes io :lauren

dislikes good female wrestlers in general :lauren

likes...emma? that counts, she is/was good


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Why should I?

I don't like them, but I don't dislike them either. that's reserved for actually overrated chumps like Mandy Rose, who gets praise from people who by their own admission, don't or wouldn't watch her matches or promos.

If there's something I dislike about the IIconics, that'd be some of their fans due to them popping up from time to time to shit on Asuka. But then again, Asuka fans do the same so, to quote the Eddie Van halen lookalike from Robocop "It's the law of the Jungle muhuhuhu".


Above: 

ninjaed me.

got ahead of me.

Didn't wait for me to tag him into the match.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I used to shat on Asuka a lot on NXT

Now I feel sorry for her

Not a fan, but I don't dislike her either. And at least her reign of terror had good matches, unlike Shayna's*



Tag89 said:


> dislikes io :lauren
> 
> dislikes good female wrestlers in general :lauren
> 
> likes...emma? that counts, she is/was good


*I like Kairi :shrug. She is even on my sig*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

asuka didn't have a 'reign of terror' tho. she kept nxt afloat after (all of) the horsewomen were called up to the main roster

i didn't even notice you had other things in your sig besides you know who + vince

shayna is dull i agree


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Did you invade her fan thread or harass her twitter account.? If not, I don't care.

As for the reign of terror thing, I'd rather use the more accurate term "boring long reign" (not in my opinion, of course) since in order for a reign to be called Reign of terror, it should be something shoved against most people's will like Triple H or Shayna (I like her, but hers is a textbook case of a reign of terror).

This also applies to Becky (if her reign lasts till WM), whether people like it or not.

Take for example AJ's long ass 2nd SD reign. Was it boring? hell yeah. Was it unnecessarily stretched beyond its natural lifespan? yes. Was it harmful to the careers of all people involved, AJ's included? Indeed.

Was it a reign of terror? Nope because, for the most part, audiences and most of the fanbase ate it up. 

Purgatory reign would be a more apt term for this type of title reigns that aren't exactly forced nor unpopular but that have nonetheless outlived their purpose and become directionless, since watching them feels like, well, purgatory.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The regulars seem like they are taking time off

Or they finally left for good, not sure

I am ungodly bored these days, and not just because this thread is dead*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Regulars will be back when there's something good to talk about.

-It always feels dead to me when Raw/SD/PPV's have passed.

-Is bored.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well I use the discord quite a bit now. Less bitchy.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- zrc :drose

- Watched Jungle Boy perform yesterday


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey emerald.

Knows I'm late posting the women's results. 

Probably who cares like I was that Kacy Catanzaro has retired.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has left us for the discord

I am indifferent to that Kacy thing tbh. It sucks, but I wasn't a big fan 

Between her and that Irvin guy seems like gymnasts are not cut for wrestling*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

One less woman for the next rankings haha. 

I think she was fine for wrestling. But nobody wants to be stuck in developmental for years on end with nothing to show for it but a few spots in a Rumble. 

Dozens and dozens have walked away from WWE because they're bored of being stuck at the Performance Center.

Kacy should've been established as an onscreen NXT talent long before now. Add in the hurt back and it's pretty obvious why she called it a day.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Weird timing with NXT going to tv

Maybe the injury is bad

Or maybe she never found her passion for wrestling*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

doesn't like the discord

reminds me that i have an invite to the discord, haven't joined yet tho

is puzzled about kacy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm about to blast this bastard.

Ah good times.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Still hasn't posted the results of the rankings

Being lazy

Has been missed, not as much as Skippy, but he has :grin2:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doubt anyone noticed me absent. 

Is right I'm being lazy with the results 

I'll get round to it eventually.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I doubt that.

- Thread's dead without you.

- I'm making burgers tonight. You're all invited.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I've seen your posts in the 'last thing you've eaten' thread. 

I doubt they're just burgers.

Probably burgers with cinnamon, tea leaves, olives, artichokes, peanut butter m&m's, honey mustard, vanilla extract & moose cheese.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Implies that the recipe is bad

I make the weirdest experiments with food

Has not been missed :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Erroneous!

- I would use caramelized fig jam and toasted hazelnuts!

- Will avenge Hikaru! :mark

Mordy:

- Ninja.

- Missed the ninja-ing, kids?

- kada for life.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- New sig

- New avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- Sig isn't new... but you're right about the avi.

- Digs the Champ. :y2j


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I dig the champ too eyton

Oh wait...

She is no longer champ... and she doesn't have a smilie... and she is no longer on tv... I miss her :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That had nothing to do with Peyton... or women's wrestling... or WWE...

- Here's a thing I like:

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wasn't that one of the lesser liked Hammer Dracula movies?
And no love for the Frank Langella one
With his pirate shirt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Lesser in terms of quality... but not in terms of fun. I quote it all the time. And that funky theme... :banderas

It has a cult following.

- I actually dig the 1979 Dracula. I prefer it with the original colors, tho. The Williams score doesn't get enough love.

I interviewed the director once. He told me that he made up vampiric rules for the press kit to explain away a plot hole. Awesome.

- Love at First Bite is also awesome.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

If they do Horror Kombat. They should have wolfman, Dracula, Frankenstein's monster and phantom as classic dlc pack.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That won't happen. Too many rights issues.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's exactly why it could happen!

- Those monsters are public domain! :mark

- Well, not Wolfman... but I'm sure they could just call him the "Werewolf" or something.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Even if you got Dracula, Frankenstein, Wolfman, The Mummy, etc, they don't have enough characters to make a horror game. You need Jason, you need Freddy, you need Leatherface, you need Alien, you need Predator. They already got those. Rights are tricky, they had them before but rights expire. They need Michael Myers, they need Pinhead, they need Chucky (who is basically impossible to do in a fighting game), they need Candyman, etc.

It's too complicated. It would honestly be harder to do this than Marvel vs DC because at least with that, you only need 2 companies approval.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I can think of at least 50 public domain monsters you could fill a fighting game roster with.

- They did something similar back in the day. It's called "Darkstalkers." It was fairly popular.

- I'd play Horror Kombat.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They need characters that will sell. You don't put Jason, Freddy, Michael, etc in it, you don't sell the game.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Don't underestimate those old-timers. They'll always have fans. 

- They could probably get a few of the newer ghouls. If Warner Bros. makes the game, they'll have some solid choices.

- I firmly believe that the old-timers will experience a resurgence in popularity at some point. It happened in the '60s, it happened in the '90s, and it will happen again.

Maybe Horror Kombat will be the catalyst for their rise. I mean, a silly musical saved a then-unpopular Phantom from obscurity.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Chucky in a horror fighting game woyldn't be that hard to do.

Tekken 3 had this small fella, after all:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gon was my main in that game lol 

Warner Bros/Netherrealm have been collecting licenses for years. 

And they've always mentioned wanting to do a Horror Kombat.
So if they wanted a character enough, they'll get em.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Playing games

Watched Jungle Boy match at All Out

"Comforted" him after his loss*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

thinks about zrc's sex life far too much

seems to have recovered from peyton induced depression

likes kairi


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Meh

Dead.

Wake me up next month


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Post the rankings first :lol

Then you can die

And join the Phantom in the after life*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The rankings will be posted this week. 

Best I can say right now. 

I'll die precisely when I mean to.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Don't let anyone tell you when to die, zrc!

- Didn't show up for burgers. :sadbecky

- Enjoys all forms of Kombat.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Haha hey Phantom.

Knows Asuka will be second again.

Fear for Kairi though


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not Kairi!

-









- I liked the new movie about the scary clown alien.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I miss Peyton :sadbecky

I miss Kairi too :darryl

Why is it always Alexa and the HW on my tv?*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Because you stole some beans from a witch.

- Really, it's your fault.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The good old times on the thread where everything was my fault

Good to see the tradition back

Have some Shida, she looks really pretty here








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You may live.

-









- GOATs recognizing GOATs... :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Will let me live

Out of all of AEW's joshis Shida is the one I am more interested in

She is the only one who looks like a woman and not a teenager :book*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Got :buried in the Stone Cold and Becky Lynch thread

- Still posts in hideous green

- Will watch SmackDown


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'll have to visit Mordy's grave.

- Should know that I'm procrastinating. :sadbecky

- :woo :miz :becky aige


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Stop procrastinating 

- :asuka

- :kairi


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks I got buried :heston

Of course a Becky fan would think that :eyeroll

I could have keep arguing there, but I eventually would have been banned or the thread would have been closed. It's always fun to see the delusion of that fanbase :anna*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :eyeroll

- Why would you have been banned? 

- Added a new name in sig


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*What's the term? Flaming? I am not sure, if they think you are trolling they ban you

And apparently not liking what Becky does is considered trolling for a lot of people here

Just noticed that I added The Dragon to my sig... despite that he has been there for a month :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning/evening.

Fear for Peyton xD

And Toni's spot about to fall off a cliff. There's always one. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Why should I fear for Skippy?

If you mean the rankings I don't think she is out of the top 15

If you mean in WWE it seems like all the women are fucked now that they are pushing all the HW at the same time, not just her*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Both xD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- What the heck is this doing on the next page?

- Results are imminent. :mark

- XD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Recently made burgers

Was wondering what my new thread had to do with the IIconics

Simple: If they push the HW all the rest of the women are fucked, included the IIconics, Kairi and Asuka*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- IIconics.

- Olivia Wilde.

- :woo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Likes the Mixed Match Challenge

- :asuka :miz

- New sig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- They were a great pair. 

- Truly, an iconic duo.

- Wants a proper adaptation of A Song of Ice and Fire. 

Fine. But I get my perfect Spirit first; I've been waiting longer.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- You get what you want

- And I get what I want

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ARE WE REALLY TALKING ABOUT AN IICONIC DUO????????*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









- Has Vince McMahon in sig

- Big fan of Michael Cole


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Excited over the prospect of the Charlynch reunion!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Marked out when Charlotte and Sasha fought last night :mark

- Big fan of the 4HW :anna

- One of my favourite posters on WF :becky2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I'm nobody's favorite poster! roud

- "No cons"-ed me. :yeahyeah

- CHARLYNCH RETURNS!!! :mark


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Is nobody's favorite.

-As if anyone is solely favored by another.

-Won't stop with the 'Blissed' jokes.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Is new to me, as an occasional returner

*Fellow Premium Member

*Is in another hemisphere


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Blissed off.

- I solely favor Barbara Feldon. :fact

- No longer my nemesis; is now the friendly opposition.

Lariat:

- Ninja. 

- I've never seen them before. Hello! :beckyhi

- From Hell. :O


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lariat From Hell said:


> *Is new to me, as an occasional returner
> 
> *Fellow Premium Member
> 
> *Is in another hemisphere


:beckyhi

How are you? It's been a while.

Phantom

- Loves Barbara Feldon

- Wanted MEW to play The Wasp

- Respects Lilly


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Morning.

Women's rankings up this afternoon .

Toni is going dowwwwwwn


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- zrc :drose

- Migrated to Discord

- Posting the results soon. CF dropped to 6th, I'm guessing. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Flair should remain top 10 yes. 

Not sure about 6th though. 

Toni has dropped out the top 10 for sure. (Just realised Toni was 13th last time)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Part of the discord crew.

More of a regular than me. 

Probably doesn't care for the anything goes section much.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've seen it.

Usual stuff really.

Yeah I'm on there more these days. More friendly


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am friendly

Posting the rankings today

Prefers Discord over the weird crew here*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah you're friendly.

The Peyton shit is too much sometimes though.

Keep it to her fan thread. It's why its there.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I would, but no one goes there :sadbecky

So I basically would be talking to myself

2 aussies and 3 japanese women in the top 10 I assume?*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm friendly... :sadbecky

- #1 is a complete mystery to me.

- I fear for Kairi...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kairi is top 10. Just not top 3 like last time


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- #3 is Alexa?

- It's been a good couple of months for her.

- How are things in Discordland?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*3 is Skippy duh...

I wish...

Asuka, forever the n1 of the non obsessed, delusional people

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I don't get what he's trying to say with #3.

- Probably some anti-Becky jive.

- Let people enjoy things, Mordy!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> -
> Let people enjoy things, Mordy!


- He wouldn't be Mordy then :shrug

- Loves Dracula

- Misses Asuka :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Discords great Phanny.

Shame you didn't stick to it a bit more.

Just gotta get the stats from the last rankings then type out the order of this times and it'll be posted


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'll pop in every now and then; at least two people want me around... for some unfathomable reason.

- I look forward to seeing the results. :anna

- I've been asked to appear at a local museum to talk horror movies; I'll be working with actual props from the Universal Monster movies. :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Good luck with your talk :anna

- Make sure it's groovy

- :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I am the physical and metaphysical embodiment of groovy.

- Of course it will be groovy.

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

He is a prop


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I have worked as an extra (sorry, "background artist") ….

- ...so, correct.

- An extra is like being the kid in the tree suit in a high school play.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Putting the final touches to his rankings results

I am gonna go out and say: Becky, Asuka, Alexa, Charlotte, Io, Kairi, Sasha, Nikki, Peyton and Trish is the top 10. Maybe Bayley and Rhea.

I am gonna make my favorite food today, byt ut is a little tricky to do, if it turns out ok I will post a pic in the Random pic thread

PHANTOM

Has a gig doing what he likes

Thinks I don't let people enjoy things

Actually I do, I just shit on people who like the Lynch, the rest are safe :shrug*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Let people like Becky Lynch!

- Good luck with your culinary creation. :anna

- Likes the other Agent 99. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Anne Hathaway is hot :shrug

I would let people like the Lynch if I wasn't shat on every time I made a critique about her

It's not a creation, is Papa Rellena :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well done Peyton is top 10


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Campaigning works

Being hot af and posting sexy pics too :lol

I think my Papa Rellena is not gonna end up well, the potato is too moist*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Any more campaigning and you'll be removed from voting xD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I campaign outside the thread, is that illegal?

I mean, we know the first 6 or so will always be the same: Becky, Charlotte, Asuka, Alexa, and then Sasha/Io/Kairi. I can see Rhea in the mix if she starts to be featured more in the regular NXT instead of NXT UK

I just want my girl in the top 10 to fool myself into believe that she is somewhat popular :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Something about... Peyton?

- This is a magic trick; I'm wearing a blindfold.

- zrc is very mysterious these days; he's the true Phantom.

P.S. There will also be a Godzilla display at the museum. I'm gonna bring in some original posters. Dig it.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes that is also illegal Mord. 

Says I'm mysterious.

I'm not that mysterious. I just have better things to do haha.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Why not both?

- I do like having you around. You cats keep me sane on train trips. I still have two more to take!

- Are you going to see the Scary Clown Man movie? Is that coming out this week in your neck of the woods?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I wanna know how the fuck Liv Morgan made the top ten this time -.-

Crazy painted balloon guy is out tomorrow. 

I might watch it cause McAvoy is in it.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- The embodiment of groovy

- Going on a train trip

-









EDIT

zrc

- Turtle

- She had a match with CF :shrug

- Looking forward to AEW's weekly TV shows


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Liv seems to have a following now. I suspect black magic.

- Wrong train. :lauren

- Person above does it with flair. "Woo" and all that.

- Xavier is great and I dig Chastain. Nothing tops Curry and Judge Harry Stone, tho.

Movie's fine. The second half of that story is never as good as the first, tho.

Hader rocks it.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I remember an interview Curry did.

And he was talking about Georgie. And the interviewer said you probably scarred the kid for life 

And curry replied "I do hope so"


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Curry's the GOAT.

- I mean, I say that so often that it's lost all meaning, but Curry is truly magnificent.

- I still have plenty of train time left; I should be productive. Take care, zrc.

And the rest.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Morgan in the top 10 :wtf

Well at least she is cute and takes good bumps, I give her that :shrug.

Personality wise though... :lauren

PHANTOM

In a train

About to start frying the potatoes

You are all invited to come*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Liv is top 10 yes.

146.5 points.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Said he was posting the rankings in the afternoon

Not sure if he meant "his" afternoon or someone else's

I posted a pic of the food I made in the random pic thread, should I post it here? Skippy is the only thing that no one cares about that I post here*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Impatient.

I said the afternoon.

I didn't specify which time zone because I didn't know how long it was going to take lol. Y'know got other things to do as well.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I only have patience when I cook because food taste horrible when you rush it

But yeah, I usually like to have/do things ASAP

When I was in high school usually did my homework during the recess, so I didn't had to do them at home*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Results are posted.

First time the top 15 all have over a hundred points. XD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Weird seeing Bayley plumetting like that, given how much she has been featured

I was right though: 2 aussies and 3 japanese in the top 10

Io's heel turn worked in her favour

*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not exactly a fantastic prediction though.

There's have been 3 Japs and 2 Aussies in the top 10 for ages.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

YES!






I was waiting for this. :heston :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The best one is the Lesnar one imo


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169641921507184640
:lmao*



zrc said:


> Not exactly a fantastic prediction though.
> 
> There's have been 3 Japs and 2 Aussies in the top 10 for ages.


*
Up until the Rumble it was 1 aussie and 2 japanese women, so I wouldn't call it ages :shrug*


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Keeps this thread alive.

Knows how to embed videos. 

A great person!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> *The best one is the Lesnar one imo
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169641921507184640
> ...


Guess again twatbag. And yes 8 months is ages.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That made me laugh harder than I should've.

- Especially since I'm in public.

- I am mature.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The twatbag or the Lesnar bit?

Is mature...

At heart

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The... luggage.

- Thinks Maki Itoh is worse than Barbara Feldon.

- I don't know how to react to that...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is confused

Probably hasn't watched the pic of the food I made

Something about a luggage made him laugh*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Fine.

- Let me take a seat.

- Mexican food sounds good tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Peruvian food is better

One of the few good things about my country

Besides me of course :grin2:*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> - That made me laugh harder than I should've.
> 
> - Especially since I'm in public.
> 
> - I am mature.


This makes me happy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Phantom makes him happy

Not as happy as Jungle Boy

Has a different concept of "ages" than me*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> - Fine.
> 
> - Let me take a seat.
> 
> - Mexican food sounds good tonight.


The rankings got posted btw


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm off to the rankings!

- Next one is filler:

-


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

I've seen the results, and funny how Bayley is less popular now than when she wasn't champ.

Is this usual?

Liv Morgan getting popular as I predicted months ago.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She jumped into the top 10 for the first time in a while around mitb. She's always bounced around in the top 11-20.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Discord regular

Rankings master

Didn't came here to eat Papa Rellena :sadbecky*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm seriously considering scrapping the women's awards in December.

Thoughts?

And if they do return there will be less categories.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I mean the Lynch almost always win several categories because this forum obsession with her, so might as well :shrug

Also, whatever combination of japanese women is gonna take the best tag team award

Do what you think is best :anna*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It would probably be like this

Raw
SD
NXT
NXT:UK
Non Wrestler
Alumni
Finisher
Underrated 
Match 
Champion of Champions 
Tag Team 
Rising Star
Wooden Spoon


Becky couldn't win everything


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That last one... :banderas

- If you keep the rankings going, I'll continue to vote.

- But do what you want to do, my friend.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Can't wait for the Lynch to win most underrated because WF is gonna WF :eyeroll

I was thinking Womens MOTY and at first I thought that there really hasn't been one stand out match, with the Lynch, Bayley and Shayna on top, then I remember Io vs Candice, that was pretty damn good and Womens MOTY by a considerable margin

Wonders how long he is gonna live*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's mean.

- "Some guy/girl."

- :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not my fault the Lynch tanked the womens match quality this year :shrug

Granted, she had to carry Lacey, so it is not entirely her fault

But she sucks at carrying people

PHANTOM

Thinks ef is mean

Not, he is just delusional

Like most Lynch fans*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Oh, my God!

- :stop

- Let Becky Lynch fans be happy, you little weirdo!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*They don't have a reason to be sad tbh :shrug

She is the most pushed person in WWE atm and is everywhere

If one person saying that he doesn't like her makes them sad then that's too bad*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Let people enjoy things, little one.

- No reason to go after folks for celebrating a performer they dig.

- Tell you what: you leave Becky fans alone, I'll stop making Peyton jokes.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You barely make Peyton jokes though, and even when you do it is not with bad intentions at heart

I let people enjoy things, not my fault that some can't take a little criticism. I have shat on Asuka and Roman as much as I shat on Becky, but you don't see me arguing with their fans because they don't make a big deal about some people not liking them. People shit on the IIconics all the time and you don't see me arguing with them.

I don't have a thrid thing lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> - That last one... :banderas
> 
> - If you keep the rankings going, I'll continue to vote.
> 
> - But do what you want to do, my friend.


Oh the rankings aren't going anywhere mate.

Was just thinking about the awards that I did last year.

I'll probably still end up doing them. I can't help myself lol. 

Next year I'm keeping the rankings to 4 times, one every 3 months, I'll add a poll for the Legacy Inductions next year around WM, don't think it worked out all that well this year (though we ended up with 4 worthy entries).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Everything I do is with cruel intentions; I am Wrestling Forum's greatest monster.

Aw, a puppy! 

- Okay. You do you, my friend.

- There's always a third thing. Third line is the nonsense line.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:x


zrc said:


> Oh the rankings aren't going anywhere mate.
> 
> Was just thinking about the awards that I did last year.
> 
> ...


Ah. Misunderstood. Apologies.

I have time till 1. Should I go to the comic shop, post here... OR BOTH?! :O


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Both, always do both

Loves puppies

Here is a puppy*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Great puppy.

- How about this duo:

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*That's a cute puppy too

I used to not liking dogs since several tried to bite me when I was a kid, and one bite my aunt and we had to take her to the hospital because it was bad and left her a scar

More cute puppies








*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- The day WWE treats Peyton better is the day he dies from happiness lol
- Needs to stop making so many "Becky is more of a man than Seth" jokes now 
- Does give the Becky fans a hard time haha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Special guest star of this thread

Thinks that the FBI has better things to do than going after illegal streamers

Probably has enjoyed a couple of the Becky jokes I made*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :beckyhi

- Friend to all, even Baron Mord-o.

- Mox's champion.

Mordy:

- Dammit, Mordy!

- Gourmet. 

- Frier of potatoes.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- How did your talk go? Unless it's not happened yet.

- Has a clown obsession


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not yet.

- That's next month.

- For Halloween. :O


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Halloween is probably his favorite holyday

He probably also created it :lol

Friend of the World, enemy of April 8th 2018*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Enemy of the world and also his own worst enemy

- Claims to like Kairi Sane

- Probably the most regular poster in the WoW section


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm going to dinner.

- Here's a delightful sprite:

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I still have Papa rellena if you want :lol

Since it is a special food for me and it is not very expensive I usually make a lot to have some for the week :jericho2

His girlfriend was on Italy recently if I remember correctly*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

$50 for a cameo video from Victoria.

Added to cart.

Hell yes!!!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sister got me one for my birthday.

- It was from The Godfather/Papa Shango.

- It was everything.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

$2,500 for Caitlyn Jenner

:lmao

:lmao


Was looking at some of the women to do commercials for the rankings.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*If Skippy still charged 50 I probably would have gotten one, but she is at 100 now, although I can see her dropping the prize since she won't be on tv that much anymore

Although even at 100 is still cheaper than buying a t-shirt from WWE shop :lmao

2500 for Jenner? Who the fuck would pay that much?*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I wouldn't pay 10 for Peytonet alone 100.

Mickie James can piss off at 250.

I can get Sonya, Victoria, Taynara, Reina, Jessi, Lacey Evans and Tegan Nox for the same price.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Let's be honest, who the fuck would want Reina's or Jessi's cameos?

I think they are usually a part of the 0 points club in the rankings

And even outside of this forum I have never heard anyone saying that they are fan of them*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well I am so kiss my ass.

Reina hadn't had zero points for ages.

And this was the first time Jessi has been in the zero point club for a while.

I'll gladly get Reina and Jessi cameos.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Well that makes one fan that I know of

I think you misunderstood me, I don't blame them, but they hardly been on tv or have done something of notice

So unless you are a regular of the NXT shows in Florida you barely know about them or saw them in action*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Reina was on three sets of votes in the rankings.

Gotta make that coin. 

Then again Titus O'Neil is on there so he's clearly not millions and millions of dollars.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*It feels like half the roster is on cameo, which is kinda sad tbh

I wonder if those people that haven't been used will be appearing more with NXT expanding to two hours or if they will use that time to put that people that are likely gonna return to NXT to help beat AEW in the ratings

I honestly can see Asuka and especially Kairi returning to NXT, they are fucked until Paige comes back... hell, they were fucked even with Paige as manager, they had zero chemistry, I wouldn't be surprised if they nix that association now that Paige is gone recovering from surgery*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They won't put Asuka or Kairi on NXT because Vince will think they'll hurt the ratings, even though they would help. He doesn't get it. He'll just keep them off tv until Kairi goes to AEW and Asuka either goes to AEW or retires.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You know I'd be paying for Tamina videos every day if she was on it. :lmao

NXT ready have their Joshi quota filled with io.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Apparently Vince won't be too involved, at least at the beggining, and I can see HHH wanting to use them there since he probably knows that they won't be used on the main roster

The Kairi/Io feud practically writtes itself

Not sure about the what male superstars they may bring back... Apollo, Cesaro, EC3, all of them sound like likely candidates*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I wouldn't wanna be sent back down, admitting they're failures


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Some people just want to wrestle :shrug

It also is less travel, since a lot of them live in Florida

Like, I just think someone like Liv Morgan for example, who is healthy and has improoved, has traveled to probably every SD taping since the shake up and has appeared once, it must be frustrating*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Except NXT will be on the road haha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not as much

Now that I think about it, I wouldn't be surprised to see "the real Liv" on NXT instead of the main roster

Her against the likes of Shayna, Io, Biancs or Rhea are easy to book stories*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nah Liv won't go back.

Dana on the other hand and Logan.

They might put Liv back on Raw or Logan on SD and reform the Squad.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Apparently Vince won't be too involved, at least at the beggining, and I can see HHH wanting to use them there since he probably knows that they won't be used on the main roster
> 
> The Kairi/Io feud practically writtes itself


They're going head to head with AEW. Vince is going to have complete control over who is used on that brand. There's no way he's going to put people he perceives as bad for ratings on those shows. 

He will absolutely be involved. I don't believe they're leaving it the way it is for a second. Even if they do at first, within a couple weeks, when AEW destroys them in the ratings, Vince will take complete control over the show and WWE-ize it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Changed his username a couple of weeks ago

One of the few Becky haters in the forum

Promoting Asuka's Youtube channel*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- IIconic.

- Peruvian. 

-









Is looking up at him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Everyone looks up at me

I am a role model...

... of what not do in life :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Reminds me of a beloved literary figure.

- Y'know... Donny Don't:

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*That gif actually hits close to home :lol

I should add to the the Donnie Don't list: Never look up to anyone because you will always get dissapointed (unless that someone is Roger Federer, he has yet to dissapoint me in 15 years as a fan)

Good to see you around today Phantom, even if it is for a little bit :asuka*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Said stuff.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*No longer posting his usual "Posted stuff, I didn't read"

Or the Scar gif

Wonder if he saw the live action Lion King and if he did how much he hated it*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You aren't worth the effort of gifs.

Lion King gets minus 5 Mufasa's.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Scar is his favourite Lion King character :bjpenn

- Storm is his favourite X-Men character :bjpenn


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:beckyhi

Scar isn't my favourite in Lion King. :O

But knows Storm is my favourite mutie.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*His favorite is either Timon or Pumba

His favorite current male wrestler is Jungle Boy

His favorite poster here is me, even if he tries to deny it :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wants zrc to admit he likes him. 


Wants to be admired by men. :lauren


Not cool enough for the discord.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Haha. I don't have a favourite poster on this forum. 

But Voldemord would be very low on said list.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Won't admite he likes me


Someday he will

Most likely when this happens










:grin2:
*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good job that's never happening then.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*That's why I posted it

You just need some alcohol to say you like me :lmao

Not sure if you still drink though, certainly not as much as you used to*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a little tipple when I'm with friends.

But I'm liking the mocktails these days.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm the square who orders a Diet Coke.

- I'm an absolute blast to be around.

- First round of Halloween shopping begins in about an hour! :mark

- Those were about me.

- His favorite mutie is Storm.

- Enjoys a mocktail. Ditto.

- Posted the rankings. Good stuff; Candy Floss got more than 2 points! :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've already got my Halloween costume. 

Is fun to be around.

Yeah Candy got some votes.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I have never celebrated Halloween by using a costume :lol

Here we have another "holyday" that exact same day

For a while if you celebrated Halloween here some people give you a bad look, since that was a "foreign" celebration and you had to celebrate the "local" holyday.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We'll have Forum Halloween; you're invited.

- This:

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Has started bumping old threads again.

That new sig is giving me a headache.

Halloween :mark



Spoiler: Yuka as Aladdin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I ought to go.

- But I'd rather post Harley, resurrect dead threads, and watch Tales from the Darkside.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*MEW in black :homer

I wouldn't mind her ending my existence

That would be a good way to go*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Words


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Norman

- F**king

- Rockwell


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- New sig and avatar

- Lana Del Rey :mark


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I've never understood the Lana Del Rey hype.

Is happy about his beloved Charlynch reuniting.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Also promoting Asuka's Youtube channel

Probably because it will be the only content he will get from her for a while

Makes me confuse him with Kratos :lauren*


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

BC

- WHAT?!?!

- How come?

- Care to elaborate?



emerald-fire said:


> - :beckyhi
> 
> - New sig and avatar
> 
> - Lana Del Rey :mark


I know! :mark

edit: ninja'd by Mordy and there's no way I'm switching my message.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I realize that and I'm changing it soon.

I'll just put a link to the channel when I find a new pic to use. Or I'll just make it rotate again.

She's building a chair next :mark

Trish:

I just don't think she's that good :shrug

Never liked her songwriting.

It's all good though, to each their own.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Also doesn't like Nickelback

Apparently doesn't like good music

Or good wrestlers... like the IIconics :grin2:*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I'd rather watch a 10 hour loop of Asuka building a chair with Lana Del Ray playing in the background then watch anything IIconics or Nickelback related.

Posts his Peruvian food in the Random Picture thread.

It actually looks decent.

:bjpenn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Would not rather stare to sexy Peyton pics for 10 hours with the best of Nickelback playing on the background :bunk

And when I mean the best of Nickelback I mean all of his songs and the one time covers they have done during concerts :grin2:

Should come to dinner sometime, almost always there is food to share here :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hey! This thread was happenin'! 

- I'm here to kill it! :mark

- Ma-Trish is officially the new Phantom. :fact


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Aubrey is back :mark

Random phact: Can't be duplicated. Not even in the matrix.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Watched that video :lauren

Liked it :lauren

Has subscribed to that channel :lauren*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- DON'T MAKE ME COME TO PERU!

- KanaChanTV =

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You are always welcomed here :shrug

I am in a better mood

THE IICONICS ARE BACK!!!!!!!! :woo:dance










I missed them a lot :sadbeckyroud*


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Is happy IIconics are back (they are?) 

- I guess is from Peru? 

- Needs to know that DammitC said the IIconics suck in the chatbox last night :y2j


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Everyone knows the IIconics suck. 

Using the chatbox instead of the discord. :lauren

Sami Zayn avatar. :lauren


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Not a Sami Zayn avatar :tripsscust 

- Should know I never opened Discord once :cenaooh 

- Never likes anybody's posts. Dat will power not to click a like. :bjpenn


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know discord is a lot better than the chatbox. 



Plenty of different sections to discuss various topics. 


There is even a porn section, though some people are unhappy with what I post there. :heston


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Ruining Discord with his awful posts :lauren

Just like he did with this thread and my reps :bunk

Thinks the IIconics suck despite being a Sonya Deville fan (this one for old times sake :grin2*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has more chance of joining the Discord than Fourth Wall. 


He's so inactive now... :lauren


Got some rep.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Fourth wall is in the top discord.

Is also in the 2nd best discord

Something something


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Moxley fan

Watched the G1 for the first time this year

Agrees that AEW shouldn't have promoted the Cody/Jericho match as the Full Gear main event before the tv title match*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- When will my pizza get here? :sadbecky

- Still supports President Kairi Sane. 










- Here's my boyfriend:


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

You mean Vice President Kairi Sane.

Waiting for his pizza with;

Giardiniera, caramelised onions, smoked reindeer, blue cheese, coconut, pickles, roasted tomatoes, skittles, pineapple, anchovies & black olives.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Oh, it's just as pretentious.

- Who's president? Mayu?

- Sweet avi. :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*No longer looking like Kratos :anna

Is right about Kairi, she is the vice president

Here is the Ruler of the World










This is her world, we are just lucky to live in it :grin2:

PHANTOM

Ninja :lauren

Also misses Kairi

Wants his pizza*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- :beckyhi

- :asuka

- :bye

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja'd me

- Got Phantom'd

- Third thing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Why even post?

- That added nothing!

- At least Morey tried!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That was rude!

- Apologize to ef!

- I'm disappointed in you.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doing 3 things about himself

Apparently Mysterio is his boyfriend :lauren

Is your pizza there?*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nope. :sadbecky

- I think the dude made the dreaded left turn.

- This could take some time...

Mysterio is a gentleman.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is grumpy that his pizza isn't here yet.

Which is why he was :rude to ef.

He must've forgot to add the Italian prosciutto and had to go back and re make it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I was rude to EF because you're awful. Go away. :goaway

- I'm so sorry. I didn't mean that.

- I miss Kairi.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Likes his pizzas with a lot of stuff

Here we basically eat only 2: The All meats and the german, which is basically an all meats pizza but with different meats :lol

As a matter of fact here in my country pizza chains have 2x1 pizzas on Tuesdays and Thursdays, so these are usually the days we would order one (or two) here

PHANTOM

I miss Kairi too :sadbecky

How are there people out there who doesn't love her?

She is so wholesome :zayn3


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171603129634361345*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So much meat...

- Good news! My driver got lost! :yay

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

(Not really.)


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Did he take a wrong turn and end up in the catacombs smelting chamber?

It must suck when that happens.

Put some lights down there or something.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Talking about meat

Here is some meat for you










BC

Ninja'd me too :fuck

Finds my food decent looking

I am decent cook, what can I do? :shrug*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

BC

- Lives in a place that's better than those catacombs

- New avatar :mark

- Back to old sig :anna

EDIT

Mordy

- Ninja'd me again

- Posted an Otis GIF :lauren

- Apparently good at cooking :bjpenn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This thread was as dead as could be...

- ...and you still got ninja'd!

- roud :swanson

EF:

- Well, I deserved that.

- Still sucking up to BC. :lauren

- And tearing me down for NO REASON. 

Ignored and reported.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You too :swanson

Thread is no longer dead roud

I am proud of us :JLC3*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not ef. :yay

- Not my pizza man. :sadbecky

- That's a whole page. Good on us.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Not Mordy :yay

Finally got a Mayu streak in the wrestler vs. wrestler thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Do you get your pizza for free if they take too long? Here we do

Is it time to spam Peyton and kill the thread again? :hmmm

She got a new puppy today... that's the most interesting thing she has done since her wedding :lauren

BC

Mordy here, be happy 

A Mayu streak? Interesting, time to end it :grin2:

Between Heaven and Hell*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is Mordy :lauren

Mayu's dog > Peyton's dog


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I... geez, this near-heel-turn is over.

- Love to all in this thread, including ef and BC.

- And especially to Mayu! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Peyton already had 2 dogs










This would be her third

I know because I wish she posted more pics of herself than of them :lauren*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This was nice.

- My dude's coming.

- Bye-bye.

POST IN THE OTHER GAME THREADS! :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> BC
> 
> - Lives in a place that's better than those catacombs.


- Seriously, what the heck?

- No reason for that!

- And the only things you ever post for me are:

- :beckyhi

- :asuka

- :bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :lauren

-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Knows that I'm the neediest poster on the forum. :fact

- I'm the horde of monsters:










- The return of CharLynch... :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Peyton's new puppy > Mayu's dog










Charlynch :lauren

Is your pizza there????*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Was happy that I was happy about Charlynch reuniting roud

- Should know there's Heart playing in the background :trips9

- New sig and avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah. The pizza's here...

- Room temperature. I'm heating it up.

-









EF:

- Ninja.

- Listening to GOAT Heart. :dance

- Should know that I'm seeing them at the Bowl this month.

WHO WANTS PICS?! :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Didn't tip the poor kid :thelist

- Enjoy your pizza :anna

- Pizza reminds me of @The Fourth Wall :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Oh no! I missed Heart! I didn't check the dates! :sadbecky

- I gave him $10.

- I shall. :anna


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Flooded all over this sub-forum. 

- Probably scared everyone away. :cole

- Probably misses @The Fourth Wall, who hasn't appeared in 5 weeks or so.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Brooks.

I don't have three things.

Filler match.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Lives in Jungle Boy's Treehouse (is that weird?) 

- Doesn't have 3 things :hmm: 

- I don't have either :cole


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has no idea what to say

Probably mad that both KO and Sami were made to look like geeks last night

Told me that DamnIt was saying that the IIconics suck the other day. Should know that his opinions on the IIconics are as relevant as my opinions on the Lynch :shrug*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Happy to be scaring people away. I am the Phantom, right?

- Seems like this whole forum is less active these days... even the sections I don't ruin.

- :beckyhi Mordy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes because the change scared them away.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah.

- My thoughts exactly.

- To date, it's WF's 2012.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- And everyone seems a lot less chipper. 

- Except Tyrion. :confused

- I feel like this:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hi Phantom :sashahi

Hopefully your pizza was ok :anna

I just had burgers for breakfast :yay*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

- hi

- posts pics of peyton :lauren

- with her awful dogs :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Time to cook up a recipe to revive this thread.

And unlike Phantom, I only need one ingredient.










P.S. NO MORDY IT DOESN'T NEED ANY PEYTON.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*But, but, she makes any post better :sadbecky

Fine, no Peyton








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hey! Kratos liked his post!

- How utterly wacky!

- Well, here are groovy people:


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

strange

good taste

picture of the GOAT


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Is probably around 30 years old. 

- Joined long ago, but never has any avi or sig. 

- Posted more than me, even though I joined WF before him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Aad about WWE's treatment of Sami

Afternoon where he is

Apparently misses the Rock*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh look who's above me.

What a surprise.

Bye.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hates Mordy.

Justifiably. 

Doesn't care which wrestlers WWE books well.



Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> - Hey! Kratos liked his post!
> 
> - How utterly wacky!
> 
> - Well, here are groovy people:


Of course I liked it. It has Asuka in it, foo'.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*ZRC doesn't hates me, he just doesn't care about me

Hate me would actually mean that he would have to put effort on me and he doesn't want that

Likes pics with Asuka in it








*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Those wrinkles around Peyton's eyes. 


She needs more sleep. 


Must have been banged a lot by Dillinger recently. :mj4


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*She probably have been banged a lot, isn't that what couples do in their honeymoons?

Even if it isn't her honeymoon, most men would probably want to do that with a woman as beautiful as her

Except you, since she is 100% woman :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I find Peyton attractive so I would. :shrug 


Is very jealous of Dillinger. 


But don't worry you still have hundreds of Peyton pics to fap to. :heston


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Hasn't been posting as regularly as before :sadbecky

- Is happy that :y2j is Le Champion


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*More like thousands :lmao

Dillinger died, I hate Shawn Spears now :lol

Anyways, how is life in the discord? Still scaring the fuck out of the guys there with posts of your "women"?

EF

:lauren

unch

:bye*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Still manages to get ninja'd in this dead thread.

Forgot to do the proper editing before posting the pic above.










Much better.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Made the pic worse

In fact, cropped the only good part of that pic :bunk










Much better :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We're still here. :mark

- Good. I mean, can you imagine a world without Peyton and Robin Buckley posts?

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*It probably would be a better world :lol

At least a mentally healthier one :aryep

One day there will be a nuclear war that will destroy the earth and the only things remaining will be cockroaches and you and me posting in this forum about our obsessions :lmao
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That first one...

- You're dead weight, Mordy. :bunk

- Even the grave won't stop us from stinking up this forum! :fact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You are probably right on that third one

Although if I am dead I think I could do anything I want and go anywhere I want

And I would probably start haunting certain house... :grin2:*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Wants to be a ghost now.

-I doubt you would spend your leisure time haunting houses.

-But rather spying on Peyton hmm.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- ...

-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not sure if he wants to nuke me or the thread

Got ninja'd

Probably knows a thing or two about haunting houses, so he should teach me*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Oh, I didn't get ninja'd.

- First, you must read this:

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'll be damned if I don't start the next page with Beetlejuice!

-









- I may now rest in peace.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Kate avatar :mark

- The coolest Kate avatar :mark :mark

- New sig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Sig hasn't been new the last few times you said that...

- But you are excited about Kate, so :mark :woo :anna :swanson 

- New sig. :anna


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Wants to nuke everything in sight.

--Still resides here like it's one of many homes.

-Posted ALIENS gifs so that's a plus from me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Gave me something to read :lauren

Using Kate again :lauren

Hasn't used Kairi in a while :sadbecky

BP

Blissed :lauren

Agrees that Cross/Bliss should retain on Sunday

Only IICONIC women that should take the titles off :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Y'all are my favorite portable game.

This is the only forum I ever check. :fact

- Aliens fan. Wow... we agree on something. :O :swanson

- Cool cat.

I'm in a nice mood; let's be nice.

Mordy:

- Ah, ninja-ing. All is as it should be.

- Should know that I'm gonna log off in a few. :sadbecky

- Should keep posting... if he wants to, that is. :anna

"Thia." Yikes. Glad I caught that!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-ALIEN as a franchise is the greatest natural sci fi extravaganza ever.

-Only the fourth feels out of place.

-The prequels kinda suck though.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I like the surreal comedy of Resurrection; Jean-Pierre Jeunet brought a quirky sensibility to the film. I see it as the Bride of Frankenstein or Evil Dead 2 of the franchise.

- Prometheus has a lot going for it: brilliant visuals, one truly horrific sequence, and some far-out performances. It was a grim(mer) version of a film like Planet of the Vampires or Forbidden Planet. And I love Elizabeth Shaw.

- Covenant is lame... but I dug David's mad scientist routine.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- There was an egregious error above. :lauren

- But I fixed it! :mark

- :bye


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Phantom: 

- Has a very cool signature. 

- I'm gonna throw a wild guess: probably thinks the next Dr Strange movie is too long to wait for. 

- Doesn't ever post in regular forums, I think. 




Mordecay said:


> *Aad about WWE's treatment of Sami*


Not mad. Disappointed. 



> *Afternoon where he is*


6 PM to be exact  



> *Apparently misses the Rock*


Nah, just some nostalgia feelings of Hollywood Rock.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

There's regular forums?

But I thought this was the Fantasy, Games & Asuka forum.

:confused

Should know I read his user title in Sami Zayn's voice.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- I guess this IS the regular forum for Asuka fans :hmm: 

- Should read all of my posts in Sami Zayn's voice. 

- What does BC mean?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

BC stands for Black Co...

bra :side:

New avatar :dance


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Asuka signature. That's good.

Asuka profile picture/avatar. That's even better.

also, promoting her youtube channel... yeah.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Got summoned by Nostalgia











Asuka profile picture/avatar. That's rad. No Asuka sig, though.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I just checked Discord.

- Y'all seem like you're having fun there.

- It would be a shame if a certain Master of the Mystic Arts appeared to spoil the fun...


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

has not joined discord (or has but hasn't)

neither have i yet

spreads the word of kate


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I have.

- I just don't use it.

-


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

i just joined

first thing i see is @Nostalgia posting trans porn

otherwise navigating my way around


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I saw.

- I am stalking you. :fact

- I left a gift on your introduction.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

of course you did

of course you are

what gift is this?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The gift of :asuka.

- Discord ain't too bad.

- Needs Robin Buckley/Kate Micucci gifs, tho.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has Kate Micucci avatar
We want Plaza Hatter back
Discord ain't bad apparently


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wonders about who could think that Becky is the most popular female wrestler ever

Apparently hasn't been invited to Discord either :JLC

Or simply doesn't want to join*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Kate Micucci was on Big Bang Theory and will be on Supergirl...

- ...she's his greatest enemy.

-









DAMMIT, MORDY!

- Ninja.

- I have 30 mins before I have to do work stuff.

- Aubrey or Universal Monsters?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kate Micucci or Supergirl
That gif is hypnotic
Agrees that Raimi Gwen is better than Raimi MJ. Like thats hard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Kate Micucci.

- Really hard to disagree with that.

-


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

virus

- kate 

- posts in here now and again

- comic book fan

phantom: 

- ninja'd

- strong gif

- something something :asuka


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

When did she become my enemy?
I don't think she made my list
Plaza Hatter>Depp Hatter

Edit:
Doesn't capitalize
Few words
A third thing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Stop being lazy, guys! Or be lazy by posting Aubrey!

- Aubrey looks like what would happen if Kate became a werewolf...

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Regular in the Celebrities section

And in the Titans thread

Visits the Peyton thread :anna

PHANTOM

Ninja'd me

I am not being lazy, I am on my phone, can't look for gifs

Also, I have a headache :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Phantom'd. :asuka

- Go fix that, boy! :dance

-









Sorry about the headache. Hug.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

strange gif

chucky

bosses mordy the stooge about


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks Mordy is a Stooge
He's no Curley
He's not even a Shemp


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Young man, we are Marx Brothers folk here!

- Posts superheroines.

- But no Mysterio. :sadbecky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mysterio isn't a superheronie 
I assume anyway
Hope I don't get the hate mob now


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Makes magic.

I'll just post Aubrey and leave.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Well...

-









- It's like we joined forces for a single pic.

BC:

- YOU!!!

- Brought Aubrey. :anna

- And Mayu rep; is now my favorite. :fact


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh course there's a rule 63 Mysterio
Why wouldn't there be
Post more Plaza Hatter


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

- female mysterio?

- loves aubrey

- is working. or about to. who knows what at/as

virus:

- ninja'd

- plaza hatter is the blue top hatted one?

- something something supergirl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah. I'm off.

-









-









Love and peace.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

- bye

- mysterio

- hatter.gif


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tag89 said:


> i just joined
> 
> first thing i see is @Nostalgia posting trans porn
> 
> otherwise navigating my way around


Welcome.

Made me laugh out loud earlier when I saw this in my mentions. :lmao

I guess newcomers are so curious in the ''anything goes'' section so that's the first place they check out. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Takes very seriously the "Anything goes" section of Discord

Scarring people for life :bunk

Apparently that makes him laugh :lauren*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gifs of women making out with fish man
And yes, I know which movie thats from
I haven't seen it


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's beautiful.

- Go watch it now.

-


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

- some movie

- kate with glasses

- hatter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hatter was yesterday, silly!

- I have a question for you:

- Why is a raven like a writing desk?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Loves Italian girls
- Loves Electronic Arts
- And the Poe*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- WOAH!

- Big Evil's here, guys! :mark

- You ain't 100% right about that "Electronic Arts" thing; I'm more into the Mystic Arts.

Yo, I'm walkin' here! Somebody post a Strange gif, please! 

Glad to have you back, Evil. :anna


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't dig EA
Which no one should
Posts some Zatanna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- And there will be more Zatanna later! :fact

- Digs Freddy and the other slasher maniacs.

- I'm more into the Universal Monsters, but I can dig it.

Actually, I prefer the Uni Monsters to most things.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I actually wrote some Zatanna fan fiction
Might not be to your liking though
Another DC female that seems to be underrated


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm sure it's... you.

- She's cool.

- To me, the most underappreciated/underutilized DC superheroine is Mary Marvel. I don't think they've done her right for a long, long time. Even the Shazam! movie tossed her to the side.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> - I'm sure it's... you.
> 
> - She's cool.
> 
> - To me, the most underappreciated/underutilized DC superheroine is Mary Marvel. I don't think they've done her right for a long, long time. Even the Shazam! movie tossed her to the side.


Its...me?
At least Mary has been used
There are ton of heroines that barely get mentioned, let alone used


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's you.

- Very true about the heroines.

- Right, Clea?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ummm how is it me?
What does that mean?
I don't much about current Marvel, but I wouldn't put it past them


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ugh!

- I'm sure your fan fiction is true to your essential nature. 

- I'm sitting. Here's this:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posted some magical ladies

Wants Clea on everything

It's missing the IIconics hours around here, so I probably am gonna leave to not bring the mood down :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Stay.

- Lament.

- We're like the online equivalent of Cheers.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Well, if you insist...

I don't know what it is, and maybe I am reading too much into it, but I feel that the IIconics are just not that much into wrestling anymore, especially Peyton. Also they have been quite absent in their social media, I thought that was because of Peyton's honeymoon but now that's over and they are still barely posting.

Like, I feel that she may retire after her contract is up since she probably won't be doing anything of notice from now until then*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We'll see.

- Hope they stick around for a good long while. 

- Please enjoy this gif of the GOAT of GOATs:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*That's the problem of being alone for so long and having too much time to think, your mind goes to places where you don't want it to go and it depresses you.

I don't know who that is :ciampa

I finally watched the Mysterio movie today, trying to take my mind off things. Pretty decent movie I must say :bjpenn*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Lon Chaney.

- Paramount figure in my life. Man of a Thousand Faces; the one true Phantom. 

- It was pretty good. That one illusion sequence... :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Yeah, that scene reminded me to the Dr Strange movie a bit

Also made me think of you :lol

"That's the kind of stuff Phantom would like" :grin2:

Good night Phantom, nice little talk, hopefully some sleep is the cure for a disturbed mind :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Three

Broken

Media files


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I see them just fine and I'm on a phone.

- I think that one's on you.

- And :beckyhi.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Sleep didn't help :sadbecky

Not sure why were you awake at 2am your time I think

Not that I can't talk much since I was awake until 1:30am here :lol*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't get enough sleep :sadbecky
Keeping track of Phantom's nocturnal activities :WTF2
Random Peyton gif


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is souless because of redhead from Kentucky

Closed that fun Becky Lynch thread yesterday :lauren

Aparently wants a random Peyton gif








*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows that thread was low quality bait :goaway
Knows I didn't ban the op 0
Provides Peyton gifs on demand :yay


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Didn't ban the OP. :sadbecky

- Should've been like:










- Will now ban Phantom. :darryl


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Life & soul of this thread
:asuka :asuka :asuka
Friendlier than Casper











Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> -- Will now ban Phantom. :darryl


Extremely unlikely


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Provides quality Leanna stuff

Probably watched Newcastle game this weekend

Seems like he isn't watching much wrestling these days
*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't sleep
Sleep is overrated


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posted a Peyton pic :wtf

That's the pic that I think caused Peyton's social media break lately

People shat on her a lot for that pic and it got to her, she even posted this with some of the comments she got*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lets see what those people look like
Most probably wish they could look that good
Or not, they're probably fat acceptance fuckos


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Yeah, like I will be honest: It is pretty clear that she has had some stuff done to her face and I like her older look a bit more, but she still looks beyond incredible.

It just seems like she doesn't have very high self esteem, which sucks

Anyways, I hope those comments haven't affected her much and she comes to post stuff, I miss her :sadbecky*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Most people is show business have
Even wrestling
Look at Trish


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- People are often needlessly critical of public figures.

- I have been the target of vitriol, and I am a showbiz jobber. On the Hollywood totem pole, I am a space below the man in the Iron Man suit outside of Mann's Chinese Theatre.

- I am with you, Mordy. I wish Peyton the best, and I hope those nasty comments do not affect her.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wrong thread lol

I am a bit worried about Peyton, not gonna lie, and that was one of the reasons why, since inmediately after that she kinda dissapeared, so it may have affected her more than I thought

That's why I think that, if it continues, she may want to retire. Like, she probably accomplished everything she can in WWE and she isn't likely to be pushed beyond the level she is at now. Also, she seemed very happy about her new married life and not having to deal with this shit, so if she wants to quit I wouldn't blame her, but it just would be sad*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

People are assholes
Especially on social media, where they think they can get away with it
Punks they are


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No, this is the right thread. It will always be the right thread.

- I now have three main costumes for Halloween.

- Can you name them?! :woo


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

- mysterio

- phantom of the opera

- robin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Two out of three ain't bad.

I've been a version of the Phantom for many, many, many years; at least two decades, if not more. I get a lot of mileage out of the Phantom.

- Cheapo Mysterio.

- Packaged Robin.

- Brilliant Baron Mordo.

That last one is just one I've been wanting to do for a long time.

Does anyone else here celebrate Halloween? Am I the one?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Like I mentioned before we have another holyday here the same day as Halloween, so no, I haven't celebrated it

I also don't have friends who do, so even if I wanted I don't have to celebrate it with

And I am not a party person, so I would't go to one of those theme parties some clubs do by myself*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I celebrate the Festival of Samhain, yes
I am already watching horror movies
Need to get a head start on that.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I never stop watching horror movies.

- But I watch the ones I actually love during the Season of the Witch.

- Going to Universal's Halloween Hootenanny or whatever in about a week.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yes.

- Those are things called "Season of the Witch."

- You didn't go for the deep cut...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I only know Romero for Zombie movies
And the Crazies




And yes, I know he didn't do this one. I don't care, its awesome


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Knows his horror movies

Not as much as Phantom though

Probably enjoying Titans season 2*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- "Send more cops." 

Good times. :banderas

- Have you seen my favorite Romero flick...

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I gotta get something. I owe you three things, Mordy.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> I gotta get something.* I owe you three things, Mordy*.


peyton

peyton

petyon


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Post pics next time


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I heard if you look in a mirror and say Peyton three times you turn in to a pavo.

I'll just see myself out.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We all know that isn't happening, Mordy.

- That's like asking Tag to post Bliss photos.

- Hey, BC.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hey Phantom*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

smh

gifs of things

it's begun


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This thread just got groovy again.

-









-









-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Remember this?




And the series that came after


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- For better or worse, I do.

- Tim Curry was an inspired choice for Gomez, tho; he practically is Gomez.

- I say this every time the Family comes up, but I was at Ken "Pugsley" Weatherwax's interment ceremony.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

fond memories of addams family

cousin IT always bringing the lols

something something morticia


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- "Gifs of THINGS."

- I'm ever so clever.

- Something something vicious Kana Stan.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Something something Aubrey Plaza and Stranger Things with Robin Buckley.

This post has Heart.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I watched the Iiconics match on Main Event 

Peyton seems like she got rocked by Dana, she was holding her head and didn't even celebrated her win

I am worried that she may have gotten concussed, she has just returned :sadbecky*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This post is as hearty as it is Hardy.

-




-









Mordy:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I posted that before I read your post. I hope she's okay, Mordy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*No worries

It's just that she just returned and it would suck that she gets injured in her first match back

More so with the australian tour coming in a couple of weeks, which both her and Billie have been promoted heavily and they both are looking forward to be a part of since it is the only time of the year they get to go home, it would suck to see her missing it.*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- I hope Peyton & Billie make it to Aussie cos I want to see whether they get booed in Melbourne considering they're from Sydney :lol
- I can't promise I'll cheer for them at the show though lol 
- Has 15k posts now


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

New Mox sig
Has returned to the thread
As have I


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You have been here all day

Which is weird I must say

But a good kind of weird*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You rhymed
I don't post in this thread often
This is the most I have posted in a while


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You right, I wasn't even trying lol

I am going to sleep, busy day tomorrow

Good night
























*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

That post didn't rhyme.

But that's fine.

Here's some Kairi Sane before bedtime.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Referencing previous username in location

- Posted Kairi with owls


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:beckyhi

Also didn't rhyme.

Probably sad that Charlotte's match didn't get a lot of time.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

fellow kana stan

great avatar/sig

:beckyhi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:beckyhi
Wants to see :asuka play Dark Souls
Can't be bothered with sigs/avis :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Thrilled to see Charlynch team up again roud

- Knows sigs and avatars are essential


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:beckyhi








Second person I know with the initials EF :benson1


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posted Becky :lauren

Posted Becky and Charlotte :goaway

Still has the GOAT sig/avi... behind mine and anyone who uses Peyton :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Torturing me

I thought he liked me :sadbecky

Suffer










































She is so beautiful :zayn3*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You would've posted those anyway...

-









- I abhor you all equally.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Was rooting for the wrong person at WM 34 :bunk

- Wasp fan 

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I haven't been posting many Peyton pics as of late here :shrug

Combination of thread been inactive and the lack of Peyton pics :sadbecky

However, I admitt I have been talking a lot about her lately, I miss her :cry*


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Misses Peyton.

- And I miss her too. 

- How are you doin' today, Mordy?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ma-Trish is here.

- :beckyhi

- We can walk and talk. I'm at the store.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Hi, Phantom!

- We can walk and talk, I'm not doing anything at the moment.

- Oh, and here's some Kate for you too.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I have a few minutes before I need to start writing about spooky things.

- Here's Harley:

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Phunny

- Phoolish

- Phriendly


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Harley's the best. Thanks for it.

- Spooky stuff is good. Hope you enjoy your writing.

- And as an FYI, Halloween is my favorite holiday.

edit: NINJA'D by emerald

- emerald, how's it goin'? :beckyhi

- Nice to see you again.

- And I loved the clever P puns in your post.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Is back :yay

- Was probably still stalking despite not posting


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You forgot "phabulous."

- Always on the wrong side of history. :bunk

- But we still wub him.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Is confirmed phabulous

- Phantastic

- _AND_ phantasmal



emerald-fire said:


> - :beckyhi
> 
> - Is back :yay
> 
> - Was probably still stalking despite not posting


Always am stalking, my friend.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should join the discord. 

And leave this thread full of geeks. 

Associates stalking with positivity. :hmm:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I am on Discord actually

- Elias fan

- Active on Discord


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Maybe I should join the discord.

- I got an invite. I dunno if I'd stay or not though.

- I'll think about it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> Should join the discord.
> 
> And leave this thread full of geeks.
> 
> Associates stalking with positivity. :hmm:


And Discord isn't full of geeks? :confused

And I'm technically on Discord! You can't escape me!



- :beckyhi

- Loves Rosemary.

- Woo.

Ma:

- It's cute.

- Give it a try. :anna

- Jubilee! :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well there is no Mordy so that is a plus. :shrug

Technically yes but I haven't chatted with you or Emerald on there yet though. :hmm:

Won't admit that he feels too old to fit in with us young regulars on there.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

- Should know Rosemary's theme song was one of the songs I listened to this morning while traveling :mark

- Likes Candy Floss

- Likes a movie named The Blob

EDIT

Nostalgia

- That is definitely a plus

- Although sometimes, Mordy can be alright

- Which is extremely rare


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*A place with no Mordy? That sounds boring

Who else will be shitting on Becky and spamming Peyton pics then?

Thinks I am alright... sometimes*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- What would this forum be like without Mordy...

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You probably would be one of the few to miss me

And then forget about me

Kinda like we did with TFW :sadbecky. Hope he is doing alright, where he is*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

is apparently old

but still groovy

robin/kana/kate - the trinity


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I blur the line between amiable youth and curmudgeonly old kook.

- That's definitely A TRINITY. 

Love 'em all, tho. My favorite stable.

- Also groovy. At least as groovy as this panel:


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

panel is a bret hart/10

where is the line? 90 seems too far

and ye, no flaws detected with those 3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'll answer your question.

- In my own idiom: 

-


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Has a Misterio gimmick

Is a Marvel fan

Can knock out a Shark with one punch.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Terri fan
Asked me for a name change
Knows I don't have the power to do that :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't have the power to change names

Teaching people about banned sources

Used to make sig and smilies... until he got a life :lauren*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hasn't got a life. :lauren


Should know this was posted in the discord earlier:











:bryanlol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Promoting the fuck outta discord :lauren
Still doesn't have a sig :goaway
Still bashing Peyton :no:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*At her worst she still more beautiful than the "women" you post...

... and most people on earth as well

How are you? Still traumatizing people on Discord?

CJ GOAT

Doesn't like people bashing on Peyton roud

Doesn't like people bashing on Becky :lauren

Newcastle fan*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

People were commenting what the fuck is up with her eyebrows. :heston


Should know I got Ma-Trish Reloaded to join the discord yesterday.


You should too. :shrug 



CJ said:


> Promoting the fuck outta discord :lauren


Don't knock it until you have tried it. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Grossly obsequious to CJ. :lauren

- Well, here are great people celebrating Halloween:

-









NO:

- Horrible ninja man. :goaway

- Promoting Discord. Again. :lauren

- What are they paying you, NO?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*He is getting paid with "women" pics :lmao

I only see a great woman in that pic :shrug

Here, this picture has 3 great women*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Posted Kairi with two random fans.

How nice of her to stop and do that for them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Two fans more succesful than her :shrug

Which hurts me a bit, not gonna lie

Probably not happy than I picked Mayu in the Wrestler vs Wrestler thread*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I like Mayu though...









Made a thread about NXT's shitty new t-shirts.

Will probably watch their T.V. debut tonight.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Everyone loves Mayu. :fact

-









- Mass Effect fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*That's the smilie I made :grin2:

Yeah, I will watch, I honestly kinda expect the IIconics back there eventually

And hopefully Kairi as well, her feuding with heel Io is better than doing nothing or jobbing to Alexa on the main roster

PHANTOM

Ninja :goaway

Hates Discord shills

I don't love Mayu, I just don't hate her either :shrug*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Chose Mayu over Rosemary :thelist

- Likes hanging out with Vic Rattlehead :anna


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

And I'd do it again!









Got some rep from me.

Probably knows who it's gonna be.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a simple and rather boring username. :lauren

Asuka fan. 

Should know there is way too much Asuka talk in the discord.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Negative Nelly. :goaway

- Discord shill. :goaway :goaway

- Hates Doctor Strange. :goaway :goaway :goaway


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New sig and avatar

- From beyond the grave

- Likes Rosemary :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Friendly presence in the thread.

- One for you...










- ...one for me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*One for you










One for me










One for everyone








*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- One for me










- One for Phantom and BC










- And none for you

:goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:rude

:goaway


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

i don't have any pictures to post

peyton :lauren

:goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ah, '89... what a year!

-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*This was :homer










This... I don't know how to feel about it








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Oh no... he started a new page with that jive.

-









- I don't hate this person:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am conflicted about tattoos, more so because they can ruin someone's look, especially someone who doesn't need it

I know that people can do whatever the fuck they want to their bodies, but you don't add more paint to the Monalisa to make it look better, that can ruin it

I am sorry to bother :sadbecky*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Peyton talk :goaway

Eats instant soup :goaway

Hated on Io earlier :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's a miniscule tattoo, man. Get over it.

- Peyton can do whatever she wants! She's an adult! 

-









BC:

- :beckyhi

-









- Evil Io is the best Io. :fact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I have a cold and I drank rum to warm myself (and to deal with the news of that new tattoo), so I didn't wanted to cook

Either it was Instant soup or ask for some takeout

And I just bought some new shoes, so I am a little short on cash, so Instant soup it was :shrug

PHANTOM

It's not just that tattoo

It's all the shit she has done to herself lately

Honestly I am scared that she ends up like Paige, who started like this and in 2-3 years doesn't even look like herself anymore*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Needed alcohol to deal with Peyton getting a tattoo :goaway

Hasn't sent me any cute Kairi pics lately :goaway

Wears shoes :goaway


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Apparently doesn't like shoes? What do you do when it's cold? :lol
- Probably watches Asuka's YouTube channel
- Has less than 1000 posts


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably read Moxley's NJPW interview

Most likely agrees with his opinion about Kota :lol

Recently got his new Moxley t-shirt*



BC said:


> Hasn't sent me any cute Kairi pics lately :goaway


*Like Peyton, she hasn't been posting much lately :sadbecky. Check your wall either way, I may leave something since I am a bit drunk*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- One for you...










- ...one for me.











- :beckyhi Moxie!

Mordy:

- Ninja.

- To Peyton what Erik is to Christine.

- Strange... but we wub him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't know who is Erik and who is Christine :shrug

But I suppose Erik is some kind of stalker or someone obsessed with that Christine girl

I probably shouldn't have drank, I get emotional when I do and I do/say/post stupid things*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Peyton and Mordy:

-









- He's there... inside her mind.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I kinda figured that it was something Phantom related, but I wasn't sure, so I didn't posted it

Should know that BC sent me Iiconics and Kairi rep :wtf

I am gonna try to sleep, to see if that clears my mind, although last time I tried that when I was conflicted it didn't worked, but hopefully the alcohol helps :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You're very silly, but I'm sorry you feel sad. :sadbecky

- I'll send you something nice when I get home.

- Mysterio/Fishbowl Joe is cool.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Jake G as Mysterio?

-Ghostbusters 1 is the better movie.

-Making his rounds again.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mysterio in general. He's my boy. 

- True... but GB1 didn't come out in '89.

- :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Sent me GOAT rep roud

No cons

I woke up with a soar throat :sadbecky*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

phantom sends good reps, ye

bit stalkerish the past page or so :lauren

probably needs more soup


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yep Phantom sends great reps.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes Skyrim.

Didn't play GTA V.

Thinks I'm bi sexual. :lauren




Ninja'd.

one line.

Discord brother.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows the discord is chill


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Misses our back & forths about the seaside :nah2
Still shilling discord :goaway
Loves travelling

zrc

ninja
chill
rankings


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The discord needs some Irish representation so he should consider it. :hmm: 


Probably misses TFW. 


Last ate ''gravy chip''. :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm sure Fourth Wall is fine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm sure he is. 

- Glad y'all are enjoying the Discord. :anna

- Should know that I'm working with dinosaurs on Saturday. I'll fit right in.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:asuka
Dinosaurs 
CLEA



Nostalgia said:


> Probably misses TFW


Yep 

Hope everything's good with him


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I think we all do.

- LD.

- :becky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is a Yeh-Yeh girl

From Beyond the Grave

The only other thread he visits regularly outside of this section is the Asuka fan thread*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Peyton

Royce

Stalker


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Didn't read

Never does

Left us for Discord*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Correction.

I left you for Discord.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Phantom doesn't go to Discord much, so technically you left him as well :shrug


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope. I have other forms of chatting with him. 

Like telepathy.

So yep left you for Discord.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has "powers" now :lauren

Do what makes you happy :anna

Isn't that what life is all about? As long as you don't hurt anyone or youself do whatever you want*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

has turned all spiritual

doesn't have powers

abandoned.gif


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hey, everyone! Party inside my mind! :dance

- All telepaths are invited! :mark

- Sorry, Mordy... :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Who said I can't read minds?

I can

But it's not so much "reading minds", it's more like observ and accurately predict what someone is going to do, I am very good at that.*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm very good at that also.

I predict that you will post something IIconics related within the next 24 hours.

Want more 100% accurate predictions? Subscribe to the Black Cobra mind reading service. Only 9.99 a month.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't even pay for the network, much less I'll be paying for that

I predict that you will post a gif with a joshi wrestler in the near future

See, observ and learn :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Lil' Sherlock Holmes.

- Predict my next move. 

- Go right ahead.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

We have a special. Only 5.99 for the first 3 months if you take a P-Virus vaccination.

Sign up today! 

Our prediction percentage is 100%!










P.S. it's not a gif so your prophecy hasn't come true yet :mark

:beckyhi Phantom


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is easy to please










Usually post joshi gifs when I do this










:grin2:*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Would have like 25,000 posts if post counts in here was turned on lol
- Billie's eyebrows in that pic bug me
- But Peyton looks good


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Billie's eyebrows bug her

I suppose this bugs her as well :lol










Doesn't know much about Kenny Omega*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Those sharpie brows are hideous.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Didn't even say 3 things
- Has somebody in their av I don't recognise
- Posted at 5:39pm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I posted at 7:39am actually [emoji14]

You get three things. Mordy does not.

Something about Moxley.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I posted at 7:24 am

Funny how time zones work :lol

Doesn't even try anymore*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Why would I


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

discord

ruiner of mordy

something something victoria


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Discord guy

No sig

No avi*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Probably has a shit sig


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is Peyton

Which means is a GOAT sig

You would never know*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Thankfully not


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is happier on Discord than he is here

Mostly because he doesn't have to deal with me :lol

Good for you :anna*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, very good for me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably misses some of the regulars not yet on Discord and that's why he still comes here every now and then

Mostly Phantom, not me

Thankfully missed my mental breakdown caused by Peyton's new tattoo :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Any regulars from this thread are on discord. Except you.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*But not everyone is a regular on Discord, as far as I know

I am special, I am too good to be invited

Reminds me of high school, and work, and pretty much everywhere I have been for a significant period of time, I usually don't get invited to anything*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Special indeed. A special kind of cock womble.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I had to google that

Describes me perfectly

Nice :anna*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is a regular on Discord
What ever that is
Admits to being a cock womble


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am not on Discord

I haven't been invited

Because why would they want to ruin nice things?*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

is still upset over peyton having a life

isn't on discord

third thing


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Is on discord.

Having a super fun time.

Is a good laugh.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Laughs of Tag

Or with Tag

Probably making fun of me on Discord*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Obviously, it's just so easy to do.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Stills thinks about me roud

Even if it is just to use as comic relief

Owns a shit ton of videogames*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't think about you at all really.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You come here when I basically am the only regular not on Discord or that you can talk to there on the regular basis

You make fun of me there

So "at all" may not be accurate.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pretty certain you are so far down on my list, that I don't think of you for a hot second. And that's the T.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hey, zrc...

- ...do you remember...

- ...THE 21ST NIGHT OF SEPTEMBER?!!??!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I do

I do

I do


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Accepted Phantom's proposal :anna
Probably won't invite me to the wedding :lauren
Knows I don't care :gameover


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh you're still alive then.

No Mordy, I'm shocked.

Something about Becky Lynch.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Missed me roud

Will say he didn't

Only posts 1 thing about me*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should just join.


It's annoying when the discord gets occasionally dead and more members would help with that. :shrug


Third thing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Like I said, I haven't been invited

Apparently you have to

In a back and forth with CJ in the cons thread*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mentions discord as much as Mordy mentions Peyton :lauren
Too lazy to change his avatar :lauren
Refuses to let me help him pick a new one :lauren

Mordy

Name dropping me
Got name dropped by me
ME ME ME :beckyhi


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Because he would chose a ginger woman and I'm not into gingers. :lauren 


Has 14,000 posts. :lauren


Gave me some points last year. :bjpenn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not into gingers :beckywhat

Not into regular women either

zrc would kill him for suggesting that I join Discord :beckylol
*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm into plenty of regular women. I'm just not into natural ginger women. I don't mind dyed ginger/red hair, so I don't mind Becky's hair, but I'm a brunette guy mostly. 


And I've had more successful relationships than you. 


So he can't talk. :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Are they succesful when those relationships have ended? I always thought a relationship is succesful when you are still in one

Do you still talk to your ex's regularly and/or are friends with them?

The fact that you have had more relationships than me doesn't make you better, for all I know it can make you worse since you have been in more and all of those have ended and the common denominator is you :shrug*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I mean successful in length. From what you have told us you have not had a relationship in over 10 years and when you did it didn't last long so. :shrug 

I still talk with one of my exes regularly, she became a close friend of mine. 

Like everyone else on here gets worked by a gimmick that I mostly only do for reactions and thinks I don't like women anymore. :hayden3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Having an interesting back & forth with Mordy :lauren
Doesn't trust me :lauren
If he had a quid for every time he mentioned discord he'd be richer than Vince :beckylol



Nostalgia said:


> Because he would chose a ginger woman and I'm not into gingers. :lauren





Nostalgia said:


> I'm just not into natural ginger women.


Blasphemy :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Natural gingers come with the very pale skin and freckles and that doesn't do it for me. :shrug It's not so much the colour but the genetic makeup. I don't mind fake ginger/red hair because one of my exes had red hair, but her natural hair colour was brown. :cool2

Should know I don't hold a high opinion on Irish women because the one Irish gal I knew turned out to be a total bitch. 

She was from the Republic though, so maybe Northern Ireland women are better. :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Knows 1 irish woman

Playing a gimmick

Apparently Discord is still dead :lol. I mean, it is Sunday :shrug*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

This thread is worse.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:beckyhi










- Yup. This thread is dead. 

- I'm just here to feast on carrion.










- Knows that Discord is the hip and happenin' spot. 

Discord:










This thread:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am in this thread :sadbecky

I am hip and shit

My phone company seems to conning me :fuckthis*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Us, refusing to leave this dying thread:

-









- Would probably buy the Eiffel Tower from Count Victor Lustig.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*When all is said and done all that will be left in this world will be cockraches and us ruining this thread

And we are gonna outlive the cockraches

Our will to ruin nice things will keep us going :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Words.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Samoan sisters of destruction fan


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

nepotism fan

sasha fan

has exactly 2100 posts


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Also a Sasha fan

Likes Sonya deville (for some reason)

Most likely a subscriber to Kana Chan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes Charlotte (for some reason)

Sasha fan

Apparently a member of the discord but I've never seen them use it


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Talks about Discord as much as I talk about Peyton

Probably because it is a place where he can scare people freely with his posts

Didn't had an all around shitty day yesterday*


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Probably was happy at Peyton's short cameo on RAW

Kairi Sane fan

Watches NJPW


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Peyton wasn't there

Just Billie

Peyton is likely injured :sadbecky*


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Oh I had no idea

I assumed because Billie was there she was too

I hope she is okay


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Would like Flair to win her 10th.

-Should know The Blissfits and Sasha's fanbase are going to cause a shit storm next week...maybe.

-Didn't agree with Nikki's strong booking.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is a good thing that I am not fan of either then

Sasha going through all the champions before taking the title off Becky

Both tag champions and the newly crowned 24/7 champ :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Words


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Repetitive

Not sure why he even posts when I am the last one posting

Probably happy that Tamina made her RAW return last night*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Words.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

More words


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Good Lord, this Slender Man movie is a slog! I'm so glad I don't have to write about this nonsense! :yay

- He's still keeping up with the WWE games. :swanson










- Enjoys a mocktail.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Writes about stuff :bjpenn

- Writes about stuff he loves mostly :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hello, I'm Shelley Duvall.






- Didn't post :asuka here. :monkey

- Likes only two snakes: BC and Randy Orton.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Slender Man was garbage.

I hissed at that Sasha gif.

Found a Sasha portrait.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not a Sasha Banks fan. 

- I have failed him.










- "Slender Man" was :lauren. Well, now it's time to listen to the greatest album of all time:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*That's not a Nickelback album

Ergo not the best album of all time

I don't make the rules, that's how it is :shrug*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

likes nickleback, ugh

something about rules

WORDS


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Killed the thread

Not even I was able to do that

Likes :asuka*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

You have a few times. :shrug

May or may not have watched something from Asuka's YouTube channel. 

Member of the forum for five years.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm here to kill this thread. :woo










- Doesn't like that I turned the con thread into a Kate Micucci Appreciation thread. :sadbecky










- Digs that GTA.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

-









-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I saw him in the discord the other day. :bjpenn


But he only made one post. :bunk 


Knows who's birthday it was yesterday.




emerald:

Ninja'd me. 

:beckyhi

Posted photos Phantom will like.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I made two.

- Correct about the birthday.

- It was Zacherley's.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ABC poster from the 70s
With Son of Dracula
So Alucard then


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's the least important thing about that ad.

- But yeah.

- Lon Chaney Jr. was miscast, but it's a pretty good flick.

You were thinking of Castlevania, weren't you? :lauren


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well yes
Considering the only other famous Alucard _is_ Dracula
Haven't seen that movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- All Alucards are Dracula or related to Dracula.

- It's funny: every film featuring "Alucard" has to have a scene where a guy looks at that name in a mirror or something and realizes that "Alucard" is DRACULA BACKWARDS! :O

Good Lord! *choke*

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alucard is killer spelled backwards!
I find it funny that Batman of all people had to do that.
Or they did it for the audience since most wouldn't be the dumb


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I would think that everyone in 2019 would be hep to the jive when it comes to "Alucard."

- If you meet "Alucard," hand that sucker a cross.

- Batman, trying to solve the "Alucard" mystery:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I just found out that Alucard is Dracula backwards :grin2:

I think there is an anime character called like that

My brother has talked about it but I've never paid attention to him when he has :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A wrestler called Alucard feuded with Gangrel in a promotion I never heard of . Found it on YouTube years ago along with a Gangrel Sabu casket match


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Knows obscure wrestling facts

Gangrel fan

Words*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Thinks a lot of people on Twitter suffer from depression and mental illness
- Is probably right
- Might get over the IIconics losing the tag titles... someday


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I got over about them losing the titles, I am still not over about them dissapearing from tv after that though :sadbecky

Likes Sasha, but not her fans

Unlike with Becky, she is done with her roud*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Words


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

likes victoria, the real GOAT of her era

also likes gangrel

dislikes mordy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Well-wisher.

- Well, he doesn't wish me any specific harm, at least.

- On #TeamKana, #TeamRobin, and #TeamKate. roud


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

A Discordless pleb.

Stuck in the 30s.

A Hardy fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Used to change sig/avi more than once a day

Quoting Poe

Subscriber to Kana's Youtube channel

HUGO

Another subscriber to Kana's Youtube channel

Something in the Asuka/Brazzers thread made him laugh

Doesn't hate the Iiconics roud
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have Discord, dingus!

- Got ninja'd.

- Not about to go to a fancy Asian place.

- Doesn't treat Debbie Harry like the damn icon she is.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178066754435768321


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

You can call me Discord Inferno.

Once I had a love and it was a gas

soon turned out, had a heart of glass.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Seemed like the real thing, only to find...

- Mucho mistrust, love's gone behind.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am too cheap (and poor) to go to fancy restaurants

Hell, I am too cheap to go to fast food places :lol

Have you say ICON????










A freaking Icon :aryep. You kinda asked for it*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ignored.

- Good thing Debbie started this page. :swanson

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has a heart of glass
Forsakes Khorne
Will pay for such outrage


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Changed his Hardy spam for Harry spam

Probably likes Spam










But not the Peyton kind

EDIT

FFS everyone ninja'ing me

Would watch an Asuka's collaboration with Brazzers :lauren

Put Peyton in his list of the hottest women in the company roud*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hardy spam is still on the menu.

- Hardy and Harry forever.

- I must go. AVENGE ME!!!


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

I love Spam.

Though I used to prefer Violator to him.

Guess I'm a sucker for demonic clowns.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

A insightful poster. 

Gotten to more about him due to discord. 

Asuka fan.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Fellow fan of The Man.

-Sowing discord on discord.

-Rare appearance.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*No longer rocking AJ :O

Or Bliss :wtf

Becky Lynch fan :lauren*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-I cycle through my favorites depending on my mood.

-They take turns pretty much.

-Only has Peyton as his avy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*One doesn't need more than Peyton as his avi/sig

You can't go better than that :shrug

In a CM Punk mood*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is always in a Peyton mood. Maybe that's why he has headaches all the time.

Should instead spend that time on Asuka's YouTube channel watching her play video games and camp in her backyard. 

It's good for the soul.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I actually watched a couple of Kana's videos since they are rather short, they weren't too bad

The camping one was boring though

I've had constant headaches since I was 15, I am 28 now, so no, Peyton is not the reason why :lol. Although I must admit that sometimes she triggers them :shrug*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shut up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Never

Who else is gonna bother you if I do?

I bring balance to this place*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Shut up.


- This made me laugh.

- Wordplay and bon mots are to be admired, but a blunt and unexpected "shut up" still gets me. 

- One of my favorite scenes in "Night at the Opera" is when Groucho-----master of language, manipulator of words-----tells Margaret Dumont to shut up. So witless, so crass, so funny.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Today has sucked and it's not even 10am

Had to make the hardest decision of my life

:sadbecky:Vince2:fuckthis*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- What's up?

- Tell me.

- But only if you want to.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Check your PMs, the whole story is there*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Posted groovy MEW :anna

- F. Hardy avatar :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I only post the grooviest, man.










- Still here. :mark

- Wants to see Ronda vs. Charlotte headline WrestleMania.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Uh...

- Ditto.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*That was weird

Even for me

A cool person above me :anna*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Someone quoting a 9 month old thread comment. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I don't think any of us saw that coming.

- I have to go to my friend's play now.

- Pray for me.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well this thread used to attract a number of guests from time to time. :hmm:

Is going to watch a play. 

Having a boring Sunday.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Seems like always has a boring Sunday

And that's why he comes here

Discord is dead atm I bet*


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Loves Peyton
Not the biggest Becky fan
Has probably had pizza in the last month.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

First time seeing this person in this thread.










I wonder what Mordy would put on his Peruvian pizza :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I actually have never seen a pizza chain doing a peruvian themed pizza

I imagine you can do one with huancaina and beef :shrug

Probably liked the stuff I left on his wall*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Left me cute Kairi pics on my wall.

...And Io :wtf

Will be repaid soon.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The play wasn't bad.

- Going to have an early dinner with the man behind the play. After that, I'm doing spooky stuff.

- :beckyhi BC!

If you're still around in a few, I'll post joshis! :mark

P.S. Don't like NO's dumb posts, zrc!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Io looks kinda hot on that pic, ngl :shrug

I saw it on Twitter and I posted it on the WoW thread

And then I thought you would like it, so I posted it on your wall :aryep

PHANTOM

Will be doing spooky stuff after dinner

Probably happy that we are a month away from Halloween

Knows that the only dumb posts that deserve a like are mine*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's already Halloween.

- All the creeps are here in this thread.

- Didn't mention the Evil One. :monkey


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Gearing himself up for Halloween already

- Would be happy to see Robins roaming around for this year's Halloween


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

nice person

becky fan

third thing


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Loves Sasha and the Rock
Probs not a fan of anchovies 
has farted at least 5 times this week


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Halloween 2019: an endless sea of Jokers, Robins, and Pennywises.

- Still using :beckyhi.

- Should know that I now have a Robin costume. WOO! :woo

Now that's a proper ninja-ing! roud :swanson

Hep:

- Game section regular.

- Greek mythology enthusiast.

- Appreciates the best Batman show. :yay


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

regular phantom

fellow batman fan

is going as robin for halloween


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I plan to die in this thread.

- One of three Robin fans. :nice










- Knows that Hep is lurking.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

robin the GOAT

long term poster in here

still doesn't discord enough


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Detests bad wrestling 

Fan of stranger things

Very generous with the rep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Why would you want me on Discord?

- I'd dirty it up with pictures of the same people and references to old monster movies you've never seen.

- Discord is a Phantom-phree paradise. :fact

Hep:

- I KNEW THAT WAS COMING!

- That was Hitchcock's bomb under the table!

- Loves slasher flicks.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Biggest horror fan I know on this forum

Only person who knows more about troma than I do. 

I will one day find a horror movie you havent seen.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Discord is a Mordy free place as well

It must be a sad place

Probably will use his Robin costume in Halloween*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not everything is about you, boy! 










- Has non-Peyton interests like...

- ...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> - Has non-Peyton interests like...


*Food

Tennis

Cathy Kelley :book*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You poor, poor man.

- Have you tried macramé? Macramé could be your new Peyton.

- Likes... food.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*For a while Sudokus were my Peyton

I used to spend hours, days, even months doing them

Then I got a smartphone and internet and all of that went to hell :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Well, I still have 30 mins.

- Does anyone want to talk about Gothic literature?

- Or the history of sideshows?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

May be gone now. 

Could also be lurking in the shadows :side:

Or surfing.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

-









-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Wants to see aige on T.V. again.

May or may not be active on the Discord :hmm:

I wouldn't know because I never use it :woo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't use Discord roud

Joined 3 years after I did

Likes to use joshi gifs*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I didn't start posting until like a year after I joined, though.

Discord is probably better off without me and my gifs.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

HALLOWEEN!!! :mark

I'm about to walk through Frankenstein Meets the Wolf Man! :yay

:beckyhi BC!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

There's a Scoops Ahoy! I'm going to get Robin ice cream!!! :woo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PHANTOM!!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ZRC!!!

Lines blow. Entertain me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nevermind.

- Frankenstein and Wolf Man await!

- My friend is a wuss. Bye for now!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BC said:


> I didn't start posting until like a year after I joined, though.
> 
> Discord is probably better off without me and my gifs.


Actually, we need more Asuka fans.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Loves Asuka
Loves the Fiend
Loves Cookie dough ice cream


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kratosx23 said:


> Actually, we need more Asuka fans.


- Hey! Thanks for ignoring me!

- Remember this next time you ask me to post on Discord.

- :thelist

Hep:

- Didn't ignore me BECAUSE HE IS A TRUE FRIEND, TYRION! A TRUE FRIEND!

- Digs that funky Freddy.

- Thinks Jason is far out.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Didn't just use his Mystic Arts to skip to the front of his line earlier :hmm:

May have gotten some ice cream.

Probably didn't enjoy it because he couldn't add caramelized fig jam, homemade apple butter, imported Bulgarian sprinkles etc.



Kratosx23 said:


> Actually, we need more Asuka fans.


The whole world needs more Asuka fans :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Won't use discord. 

It's okay there is enough Asuka talk in there as it is. :shrug

Location: Purgatory.



Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> P.S. Don't like NO's dumb posts, zrc!


:kobe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup. No remorse.

- There will never be enough :asuka talk! :fact

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Just like there will never be enough Peyton pics :aryep

Apparently she is back on the road roud

Today is gonna suck almost as much as yesterday :sadbecky*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should join the discord.


You're missing all the funny arguments in there. :heston


Which Nostalgia is not a part of because Nostalgia gets along with everyone. :aryep


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Is on discord.

-Wants Mordy's blood again.

-No vampirism allowed.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nah, I just want more members to join. Mordy and I are mostly on good terms now. 


Has an avatar of my 4th favourite wrestler of all time. 


And one of the main reasons why I enjoyed 2011-2013 WWE.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You should ask the mods to invite me if you want me there :shrug

Punk fan

Will watch Total Divas for Sonya Deville :heston*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I won't watch total divas for anyone, unlike you. :heston 


Should know I don't really care about Sonya and Mandy anymore. WWE have buried them too much. :shrug 


Should know two people have said my avatar looks like Randy Orton which I think is ridiculous. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's ridiculous... because it IS Randy Orton.

- Doesn't stand by the buried. :bunk :asuka

- Doesn't watch Total Divas... but does enjoy Kid Rock. :heston


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Would watch Total Divas if Asuka was in it

I only watch when I know that there will be bikini scenes,there is always at least 1 per season :curry2:book

And well, the IIconics will also appear this season, so I will watch when they do*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Have you goobers actually seen this movie:

- :heston 

- Hmm.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> - That's ridiculous... because it IS Randy Orton.



Needs to get his eyes tested. 

He is old after all. :heston

Should know I haven't seen the movie, but it's a good gif though.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- One of the great ones:










- I don't see Orton at all; I'm just being a jerk.

- How old do you think I am?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*100... thousand years old

You forgot your invitation to the Last Supper in the mail

Genghis Khan was your buddy*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Words.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Word

- GIF

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Words.

Plenty for emerald 

A good brother.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Posted a great picture last night. 

- Deserves words.

- "Good brother" is back! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Nobody calls me good brother anymore :sadbecky

Zrc keeps ignoring me :sadbecky

Words :sadbecky*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

words

still likes the iconics :lauren

is sad


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Words.

A new good brother.

Goes on the Discord.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Continued the weird "words" trend. 

- Doesn't care that much for 2k games anymore. 

- Has some cool ideas for a wrestling game soundtrack.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

This year's "playlist" was a bit difficult as I used a lot in previous years.

Words.

Knows the newest 2k will a flaming piece of dog turd.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*It will have the IIconics, so it can't be too bad :grin2:

Talking about flaming pieces of turd, I am in the bathroom posting :lmao

I knew I shouldn't have eaten all of that spicy food

PS: Words*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Words


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's it!

- You people have held me back long enough!

- I'm going to start posting Sally Field!










Gidget forever. :swanson

:beckyhi zrc, you lovable ninja!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Had a typo

Probably mad about that

Will post pics of Forrest Gump mom*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nah.

- That's just my old enemy: autocorrect.

- Never refer to her as that. It sickens me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*It's the only role I know her for :shrug

And she was very good at it

Autocorrect is the Dormammu to his Dr Strange*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- "Gidget" is far out. I'm a huge fan of that franchise. The show wasn't quite up there with "Get Smart" and "Bewitched," but it was a solid way to waste time. Why do your homework when you can watch Sally Field pretend to surf?

- I'm gonna let my inner ******* loose: you need to see "Smokey and the Bandit." It's the greatest documentary on the subject of the U.S. South.










- Here's Goth Sally Field:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Just looks like Wednesday.

Liked the picture I posted other day. 

Is it because it had Strange and Phantom on it?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Won't be watching TD for Nia tonight

More words

So many words :lauren*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- And Audrey II, zrc! 

- No words.

- Only Sally Field.










Gidget-era Sally Field as teenage Wednesday would've been the best, man!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Watched Sally Field when she was young

Must be old af

Probably excited for this, although it had way too much Harley and too little MEW :goaway





*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- If only there was a way to capture a moment in time...

- Too bad film doesn't exist. :sadbecky 

- So excited for "Harley Quinn and her Fabulous Quinnettes!" :mark


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

good taste in everything

apparently ancient

WORDS


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Keeping the thread alive in someway










Should know I still remember him and many other names, my memory must be better than I give it credit for.

Probably still watching WWE. I haven't watched in like 4-5 months now. Don't know how long exactly. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This thread is on life support, but we still pop in for a giggle or two.

- How's it going in the real world?

- I'd post Anna and Aubrey, but I have to be an adult in a few minutes.

Nice to see ya. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh. I see. But I brought Pizza for everyone? 



Guys..










The real world is going good. I can't believe it's October though, I'm going to be 24 at the end of the month. Starting to feel old dude.

Anna and Aubrey you say?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- 24? You're a baby; a stranger to the world! Life is still a bowl of cherries for you!

- Most of us have migrated to Discord. When we post here, it's usually in one of the other game threads. 

- Happy Halloween Month! :yay


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I love Spooktober, shame nobody in the UK gives a shit about Halloween. Miserable cunts. :side: I get all my sweets ready and no kids even trick or treat anymore. Too busy playing Fortnite.

At the same time, more for me!










I might surprise you guys in Discord one day when you're not expecting it.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hasn't watched WWE in ages. 

Enjoying life. 

Should still join the discord though. :armfold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I was in the UK during a Halloween season once; that was a dark time. 

- I have a lecture on spooky movies coming up this month; I'm ready to broaden minds! :mark

- I'll be busy on Halloween, but I'm sure I'll log in to deliver some tricks and treats. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I caught him before I'm about to log off.

A special ultra rare Bella Hadid gif posted by TFW










I might drop in the Discord to say Happy Christmas because I have doubts I'll be on WF by then. Going to try to spend time with Family this year, oh boy

Bye Nossy and Phantom, I loves you, you know it


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*A trick










A treat










:bye*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Words.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Actually gifs :jericho2

And words

Probably happy that I still haven't joined Discord despite being invited*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Words.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

finally posts in the discord

looking forward to halloween

i have no idea if i'm doing anything for it. haven't for the past few years


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

What is Discord
Where is Discord
Why is Discord


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Words


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Says only words
And I mean the word words
Not just saying things


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I have no use for words.

- Post Poison Ivy.

- Or be annoyed.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Here








Now give me my paycheck


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

kowtows to phantom

ivy

been here 10 years apparently


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't cowtow
I don't need a reason to post sexy art
I just do


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We share a common purpose.

- That purpose is to post comic nonsense.

- And Ivy is groovy to all. Except Kratos.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Apparently posts weird NSFW stuff on Discord

I haven't seen it yet :shrug

Is Strange*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- NO's just being NO.

- It's all monsters and junk.

- NO's so amusing. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posts "junk" :lauren

No wonder is NSFW :lol

The stuff that is posted in that section though :lauren*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shut up


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I will never do that

Btw I wasn't planning to use Discord much

But after seeing that just having me there bothers you and Kratos I probably will stop by more often :grin2:. Don't worry, I will behave... most of the time :lol*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doesn't bother me, muted you already. Probably bothers Kratos though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow, you actually posted something besides "Words", you really sound like Shakespeare compared to me :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Shall I compare thee to a pavo? 

- Away, you starveling, you elf-skin, you dried neat's-tongue, bull's-pizzle, you stock-fish!

- I scorn you, scurvy companion!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Do you bite your thumb at me?
Well, stop then.
You don't know where its been


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Complains that I don't post enough Cathy Kelley :lauren



Spoiler: A whole lot of Cathy



https://giant.gfycat.com/ElasticImpassionedGazelle.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/OldBriskKomododragon.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/LiveShowyEelelephant.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/GenerousJoyousEthiopianwolf.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/VerifiableImperfectIchthyostega.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/WelcomeEmbarrassedEastrussiancoursinghounds.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ThankfulDownrightAmethystinepython.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ConfusedEmbarrassedCoqui.webm



Dude, don't ask me for more, it's hard enough to sta... I mean to be a fan of one person, let alone two*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Words


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ew!

- The thread has been contaminated!

- We have to burn it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

game of thrones gif

the object of zrc's eternal ire

recently joined the discord


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows I muted mord the second he joined the discord.

Whoever invited him will get the same.

Hey Tag xD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I posted who invited me in previous pages here :lol

It is also posted on Discord

Is a Princess*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

dunno who invited him to discord

doesn't post on it 

words


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I contribute nothing of importance to Discord.

- But I'm on it! :mark

- Knows that I make everything about myself.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

self-centred

believes mere presence is enough

WORDS


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Words indeed.

- Knows that I post nonsense.

- Isn't that enough?!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Better than what I post

At least that's what people say

Hasn't burned down this thread yet*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

standard response to mordy

indeed

occasionally

edit:

speak of the devil

words

thread can burn now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Oh, the fire's coming.

- Just you wait, my bizarre little friend.

-


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Loves Clea
Overrates Harley quinn 
Probably eats Chinese food with chopsticks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- "Mad Love" is one of the finest Batman comics ever published, sir!

-









- Loves Cloak and Dagger.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

GOAT harley

burns things

phantom of phantoms


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Reminds me of one of my favorite songs:

-




- Oingo Boingo... :banderas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- NOTE:

- That song does not reflect my personal beliefs.

- I think it kicks and I love that energy!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doing things bout himself

Uses Discord on phone

The few times he uses it*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Nearly everything I post is by phone.

- Peyton over Micucci... :bunk

- History's greatest monster.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Peyton over Hardy

Peyton over Harry

Peyton over everything and everyone, I don't make the rules :shrug*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Words. Horrible, horrible words.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Got name dropped on a podcast I was listening to last night :WTF2
Already in the Halloween spirit :anna
CLEA CLEA CLEA :woo


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Loving Decker
Came back to the thread
God Mod


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Kissing CJ's ass :lauren

Hey, that's my job :lol

Cathy Kelley fan*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

doesn't like nsfw stuff

likes emma

WORDS


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ said:


> Got name dropped on a podcast I was listening to last night :WTF2


WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTT?!











- Supports Micucci! :yay

- Supports Kana! :yay

- Doesn't support eating Mordy. :sadbecky


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

yes

yes

no

two out of three isn't bad


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wants to eat Mordy
Supporter of Soylent Green?
Posted Canary

Edit:
Ninja
Tag number 89
Doesn't capitalize


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Soylent Green? No! None of that processed junk for me!

- I support food made by, for, and from the people!

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wants to eat me










Thinks I should be washed first

Is right :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Probably won't enjoy my self-published book...

- "The Joy of Cooking Mordy."

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fan of Ravenous?
Posted more Canary
Has a cook book. Its a cook book!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pavo in the Green Inferno. 

That should've been the title.

Knows Elvira was on TV the other night. She's a hoot.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- She sure is.

-









- Knows that I love Mordy. With butter.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Might be drunk

Or he is secretly a cannibal

Loves me... sort of*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- "Secretly?"

-









- I am drunk on my culinary aspirations, sir.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Do you eat fava beans?
What type of wine do you use?
or a good side dish


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- A nice Chianti.

- Mmm... fava beans.

- I feel that Risotto alla Milanese would also go well with Pavo.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Has the cootest Halloween signature
Probs has an accent 
Has looked out the window today


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hep, I'm about to meet Tom Atkins.

- Do you have any questions for him?

- Thrill me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Ask him if he is an Iiconics fan

And if he isn't make him do the Iiconics pose

O

<I>

/\*


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ask him why did night of the creeps ever get the promised sequel
Also halloween 3
Well basically what was up with his being in so many movies with promised sequels that never happened.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

horror fan

makes great posts

becky/sasha fan also


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

@Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness ;




























*Kairi and her partner won the titles* :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- She did the Muta mist?!

- :mark :asuka

- Tom Atkins update later, Hep.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am happy that they won, but turning Kairi Sane heel is a fucking atrocity

They were still getting cheered though

Good to see them winning, keeping the titles warm for the longest reigning and soon to be the 2 times Women tag team champions *


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You wish.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*If those titles are around for another year I can see them winning them back

Unless they give a year long reign to Sasha and Bayley as a consolation prize for being Charlotte and Becky's punching bags

Which I am sure it would make Sasha happy :lol
*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

- thinking the tag titles will be around for another year :mj4

- more likely that python royce holds 5 titles at once

- sasha got a bus m8, she doesn't need titles now

- 4th thing: WORDS


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> You wish.


How are you doing, man?

- Hey! Kana and Kairi won a thing!

- Let's hope this tag team routine doesn't impede KanaChanTV. :asuka

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Don't worry, the IIconics will take the titles off them

And Kana will keep doing her Youtube channel thing

And everyone is happy :asuka
*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You have other interests, right?

- I understand "trolling" (I do it myself), but you won't allow a single conversation to die without evoking Peyton. Even if it is all in the spirit of impishness (I suspect that it isn't), the joke simply isn't funny or even properly irritating anymore; it just is. 

- I'm not going to tell you what to do, but could you try to go easy on the Peyton here? If you want me to do the same for Micucci or whatever, I'll comply.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I only watched Sasha/Becky and the abomination that was the main event. 

But it's nice that Asuka and Kairi won. 

Now please break up Bliss and Nikki, they're trash.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hey! New avi! I didn't recognize ya!

- I only watched the Kabuki Warriors and the abomination; that main event was egregious on every level, but the tag match was a gas. I love Kairi as a waggish heel. 

- Yeah, I'm not digging Alexa and Nikki as a team. Solo Nikki, please!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I do have other interests, but no one wants to talk about tennis or NJPW around here :shrug

And I am not as big of a fan of those as I am of Peyton

I am really not big of much stuff these days. Most of series I watch have ended (The Big Bang Theory or Game of Thrones), or no one watches them (Flash, Supergirl, Legends, Titans), I don't watch sports besides tennis and I don't listen to any current music and everyone hates Nickelback around here, so that's why I mostly talk about Peyton

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Well, I suppose you must be true to yourself.

- I do enjoy the occasional NJPW match; if you ever want to talk about that, I'd be up for it. I'm afraid your knowledge may exceed mine, though.

- I watch Titans. And Doom Patrol. 

And I'm going to watch that Micucci episode of Supergirl! :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Your Joshi won a belt.

And Tamina got her first championship!

:mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :mark

- It was a good night for everyone! 

- Except for those who watched the main event, of course.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*That main event was the worst match I've ever seen

And I am an IIconics fan, so I have seen my fair share of shit matches

Vince has lost it

*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Unfathomable pinheadery.

- Just... atrocious. And not in a fun, Warrior-versus-Shango way.

- BUT ASUKA, KAIRI, AND TAMINA WON THINGS! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*That also may have been the worst PPV I've seen booking wise

With the exception of Kairi everyone I don't like won (Charlotte, Becky, Seth, Orton)

Hell, even Becky fans were mad that Sasha didn't beat her, because with Charlotte as the other champ and Asuka stuck with the tag titles there is no one for her, or worse, just Alexa*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

is correct that last night was nonsense

likes kairi, quite rightly

words


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They could have all the horses with gold. 

Bayley and Sasha vs Asuka and Kairi.

Then winners take all at some point no doubt.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*And that would suck

* chants "AEW, AEW" *

Seriously, it does suck that the only women they care besides Charlotte and Becky (because they don't care much anout Sasha and much less about Bayley) is Alexa, the rest are screwed*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shut up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You can mute me here too you know?

I will never shut up

Believe it or not, some people actually like me around here*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm not one of them. Least if I block you you can't rubbish the rankings with your vote.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I think this burger will be my demise. 

- If I die, zrc and BC are in charge.

- And I want one of you guys to give Mel's a negative review on Yelp. Avenge me.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Hi.

- How are you?

- I'm bored.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Salutations from the Other Side! 

- I'm afraid I don't have a lot of time, but I may post some corking Harley Quinn pictures later.

- You will inherit my collection of googled Robin Buckley images. It's in my will.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Beautiful. The world needs more Harley and Robin pictures.

- Smooth Yoda (and Yoda in general) means the world to me. Take my picture. 

-


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

has re-appeared

spreads the good word of robin buckley

is on the discord i think


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Hello...









- I'm always happy to spread the good word of Robin. And You bet I'm on discord, I'm the girl with the Catwoman avatar.

- Is also on the discord.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

awkward entrance by chicken

and ye, i noticed the avatar. selina kyle is fine by me

indeed


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Best female Batman character?

- GO! GO! GO!

- Here's Marsha, Queen of Diamonds... because no one else will ever mention Marsha, Queen of Diamonds here:


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Batgirl (Speaking of Batman tv show characters, y'all should know she started in it)

- Harley

- Catwoman

Those are my tops in no specific order, but Poison Ivy and Vicki Vale are great too. I'm utterly obsessed with everything Batman through and through. :mark


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

hate batman

i like joker, harley, ivy, selina kyle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Batman is never my favorite aspect of a Batman story.

- Well, except Adam West. That man was a gift to the world.

- Check it:

Poison Ivy
Harley Quinn
Barbara Gordon

Honorable mentions to Catwoman (Newmar and Kitt) and Pussycat from the Adam West show.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

good list

not overly fond of 60s camp batman

at least it's not schumacher lel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That show was hip; everyone in Hollywood wanted to be on it... and they were! 

- In its own inimitable way, that show is eternally cool; stylish and smart like no show before or after. It's a comic book spoof for people who love comics. 

- It'll always be one of my favorites.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hephaesteus said:


> Ask him why did night of the creeps ever get the promised sequel
> Also halloween 3
> Well basically what was up with his being in so many movies with promised sequels that never happened.


I'm in this photo:


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- Celebrating Halloween early
- Must be a fan of Helloween (One of the best bands ever)
- His favorite month is upon him*


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Thinks wrestling is dead since 2017, for some reason. 

- Maybe it's because Music, Anime and now Video Games "Defeated" Wrestling. Although, it's not the same forms of entertainment. 

- Anime fans get laughed at a lot these days.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Misses Drew McIntyre :sadbecky

- Is happy Jon Moxley is fit again 

- Has The Rock in sig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Well, this certainly became a reunion special.

- New sig, same subjects. 

- Probably happy about #10. :woo


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- You can't really "miss" someone being treated like garbage. 

- Probably glad Charlotte is Becky feuding again. 

- I guess you don't watch AEW? I don't see you in AEW forums much, if at all.


shit, I finally got ninja'd.

- hey, it's Phantom, i.e. Strange. 

- That's a weird sig. 

- Likes to throw a lot of pics on Discord.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I think it's... Strange.

- Well, they wanted me to post, so I decided to post what I know: nonsense.

- Bryan fan.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Hi! :ajhi
- Your sig goes perfectly in time with the music I'm playing right now :lol
- Is ready for Halloween


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Has a cool-ass sig. 

- Hopes for Mox to cut a promo on Omega this Wednesday. We all do. 

- Lol at him looking like he hasn't slept in a week during that show on Build Series


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has sigs turned on. 

Watches AEW. 

Posts in the discord occasionally.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Has sigs turned off. 

- Is the reason (or at least half of the reason) I'm even on Discord. 

- Doesn't want Austin and Edge returning to wrestle, and is 100% right in that regard. As much as I loved both guys, just... don't do it.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably hasn't looked at the nsfw section much. :heston 


Posts from work most of the time, I think. :hmm: 


Austin especially had a great final match. You can't get much bigger than losing to The Rock at WrestleMania. Don't taint your legacy Steve.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Ruined the NSFW section

Just like he ruined my rep page months ago

Always post a :trumpout whenever I post Peyton there*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

you deserve to have your rep section ruined tho. he ruined mine too if it's any consolation

no surprise people object to python pics

words


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Words


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Blocks me on Discord

Then unblocks me

Rinse and repeat :lol*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I never ruined that section as others were posting that stuff before me. :shrug 

Knows I have never blocked him. 

Knows I no longer ruin his rep page.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Found a girl I posted on Discord hot :wtf

And she doesn't have a penis :O

Funny thing, I found out about her because of Peyton :lmao*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

words

doesn't like nsfw stuff

python royce making people come together :heston


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I can write things for Tag because he isn't a complete retard.

Words indeed.

Has a chuckle on the discord.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Insulting me

And insulting retards

Has to deal with more imbeciles besides me around here*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Insinuating.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

dominator of mordy

supports gangrel in 2019

owns around 10,000 wrestling games


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*- 89
- Joined 2014
- Posted today*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Changed his name

Not posting much here anymore

Still blue*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Likes being poor.

-Loves Peyton too much.

-Still Green.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Killed the thread

Thinks one can love Peyton too much :bunk

It's the opposite actually, not many people love her enough
*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Na. You did


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*No one posted for 3 days

You responded after less than an hour I posted:shrug

Ergo I didn't kill the thread, I am a draw :jericho2

*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shut up


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You should be sleeping*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- BC :drose

- Digging Asuka's heel turn :mark

- Knows Toni is awesome


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is alive :mark

New Charlynch sig.

Probably happy that Becky & Charlotte are on the same show. All four of his faves are on the same show again.

:monkey


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Should know I wish Miz, Bayley and Elias were on Raw too. Then, I wouldn't have to bother about SmackDown at all.

- Probably liked Bayley's transformation :mark

- Supporting KanaChanTV like a loyal fan :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I thought they closed this thread.










- Dug Bayley's turn to the dark side. :bayley

- Wants RAW to be must-see TV. :miz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm half-working and half-mad.

- Here's half of Charlynch:

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is ready to put his thread out of it's misery like he did his Hiroyo Matsumoto thread.

Here lies 3 things thread. 12-31-18 - 10-15-19


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- At least this thread was voguish at one point; the Hiroyo thread was dead on arrival.

- Hasn't been around. :sadbecky










- Anti-Robin... but still groovy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Words for the Phantom. 

We all live the eternal darkness that is the Phantom. 

Meow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Words for zrc.

- The Former Princess Titty Sparkle.

- "Ash vs. Evil Dead" is on his watch list. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Queen of Halloween

Probably will dress up as Robin for Halloween :lauren

Or Mysterio*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- What does he think about the IIconics going to Raw?
- Hasn't stopped telling WWE to go screw themselves
- Hasn't changed his sig and av in awhile


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

From new Zealand (which may or may not exist)
Female
Fan of the shield ( the wrestling faction not sure if she likes the tv show).


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't think New Zeland exists

Non regular

Starting to become one*



Mox Girl said:


> - What does he think about the IIconics going to Raw?


*They are not on RAW, they are on Main Event. And, if for some miracle, they end up having a match on RAW it will be just to get destroyed, most likely by Nepotism and the ginger*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Words


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't talk to me here

But stopped ignoring me on Discord :yay

Thinks that Austin Theory is not completely straight*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

He isn't straight at all. xD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Words for Mordy?! :monkey 

- But only one sentence. :woo

- Probably hanging with the cool cats on Discord.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

dunno who Austin Theory is so i googled him

ye he's not straight lol

also, zrc: gotham is good, watch seasons 3-4, then 5

edit: smh, ninja'd by phantom

discord is quiet, should liven it up

is likely all ready for halloween


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Got ninja'ed
- Posted that at 12:30pm my time
- Has no sig or av, so it's hard to say things :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Will watch the Iiconics live next week :yay

Hopefully takes pics

And post them here :grin2:*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know Nostalgia has been having internet issues the last few days and hasn't been online. 

Likes it when I'm away. 

Should know I'm sick to death of this rain. People just say: ''well it's autumn'' but I legit can not remember a year where we had this much rain in early autumn. It's been weeks of it and it's bullshit. :side:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nobody noticed. 

Words.

We've barely had any rain here.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

everyone noticed

words

tons of rain here


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*5 year tenured member

I don't know them

They don't know me*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Everybody is different!

Everybody is good!

That's Tokyo Cyber Squad!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Colorful sig

- Colorful person

-


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*TONI TIME

Toni is one of the coolest characters in WWE 2K20, entrance and model wise imo. Maybe agrees

May be playing 2K20 despite it looking like shite overall (I kept the SD Anniversary Edition preorder for the extras it comes with) *


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't know you
Likes a FF7 character
Username of said character


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Virus

Computer Virus

Cyrus the Virus

VIRAL MENEGITIS BAY BAY*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks that FOX got screwed

Thinks that the only way Mandy Rose can improove a show is if she is toppless

Has a crush on Cathy Kelley










YUFFIE

Don't know him

Watches Stardom I think

Yellow*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

.....ok
Likes Joshi
And Toni


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Posts regularly

Gives and receives lots of Likes

Alot of them possibly from this thread*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Barely posts here.

-On and off it seems.

-We fall asleep and dream of a better world then we wake up to this shit.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Words


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*A word

Jungle Boy Jack fan

Knows Jurassic Express should have advanced in the tag tournament *


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yuffie Kisaragi said:


> *Posts regularly
> 
> Gives and receives lots of Likes
> 
> Alot of them possibly from this thread*


Yes
Yes
Not as many as you think


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*DC

Hot women

Short posts*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Words


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Used to have a Victoria avatar

Never has a sig

Pretty sure has them turned off for everyone too*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I did.

I don't.

I do.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Did somethings
Didn't do other things
Something happened


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Loves him some Kira Kosarin. 

Celeb Poster Regular. 

A good poster.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has entered the thread
In the celeb thread often
Gives me likes


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Also gives likes

Regular in the Cathy Kelley thread

No longer in the Peyton thread :sadbecky*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> *Also gives likes
> 
> Regular in the Cathy Kelley thread
> 
> No longer in the Peyton thread :sadbecky*


Looks like when she got hitched, she took away the skin
Yes, I give likes
I am likable.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Likable.

- Still posting in this mausoleum of a thread. :monkey

- Why use words when you have supers?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Raven Fan

Thinks this thread is dead

Is not wrong*



virus21 said:


> Looks like when she got hitched, she took away the skin.


*I don't understand this*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- "After her marriage, she stopped posing for titillating photos."

- Dead as a doornail.

- The best Titan. :fact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Oh, that's what he meant. That's... sadly true, her posts have been shit since she got married :sadbecky. I fucking hate Spears :fuck

That's not Nightwing, or Cyborg, the actual best Titans :shrug

Watches Titans :anna*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- "Titans" is fantastic. I think I prefer "Doom Patrol" and "Swamp Thing," though. 

- Ew. No.

- Eternal glory to Raven.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I watched Doom Patrol, and while good, I still prefer Titans

Mostly because I know the characters better, I honestly didn't knew any of the characters in Doom Patrol besides Cyborg when they appeared in that Titans episode

Haven't watched Swamp Thing, it doesn't seem like something I will enjoy*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Swamp Thing was and will forever remain my favorite DC character. I loved him as a risible monstrosity fit for "B" pictures, I loved him after Alan Moore gave him depth. Swamp Thing has my heart. 

- "Doom Patrol" has more novelty, but "Titans" is still a brilliant cape-and-cowl drama. 

- Raven for life.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I loved last week's episode with the introduction of Superboy

I liked the backstory they gave him

Still haven't watched this week's episode though*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I need to catch up.

- I've been watching the new "American Horror Story" and "Creepshow."

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Oh sorry, I didn't mean to spoil anything

You will love the first episode as a Raven fan though

I would say that so far this season has been on par with the last, only thing I haven't liked is that episodes are shorter than last season*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Wants photos of the IIconics when I go to Aussie in a few days
- I'll post some if I remember
- I might even post the other pics I have of them at the same time cos they're all still on my phone cos I am lazy and don't clean my photos out :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*IIconics pics :mark:

Have fun there :anna

Probably loves Lone Wolf Moxley

*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Should know I love any version of Mox :lol
- Supports Mox, so he's cool with me
- Will always post in green, but it must get annoying having to put the code for it every single time


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't have many reasons to watch SD besides Roman

Unconditional Moxley love

Probably flying to Australia soon*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Blah blah blah unconditional love for a certain Australian.

Who wants some cabbage?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I do! 

- Missed Raven talk. :sadbecky









- Knows that gentlemen and ladies prefer :asuka.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phantom!!!

Is on discord every now and then. 

His favourite holiday is coming up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Had a chat with me without turning into a big b... :monkey

Does sudokus

Buys WWE encyclopedias when they are on sale*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Words


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm at the store.

- Should I buy a tub of Harley Quinn-brand ice cream?

- It would be exclusively for myself.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Where were you 10 minutes ago?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Yikes

Can I have some? 

:grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Yo is that Harley Quinn Ice Cream legit?

Phantom and CLOWN

Loves Halloween*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yup.

- It's real.

- Not bad. 

zrc:

- Indeed.

- Joker is mint... :lauren

- If I'm going to pollute my body with sugar and calories, it won't be for mint ice cream. :fact


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I only like mint ice cream :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- That's a lie!

- Nobody likes mint ice cream!

- Stop turning this thread into a House of Lies!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I like mint ice cream
Cookie Dough ice cream is better
And then there's chocolate chip


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Both are superior to mint.

- I can stomach mint ice cream, but it's never my #1 choice. 

- Mysterio needs his own ice cream. :fact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I don't like mint, not in cookies or in ice cream

Cookie dough ice cream :banderas

And what about AN ICE CREAM PROMOTED BY THE IICONICS!!!!!!! :mark::woo

*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I only eat mint choc chip ice cream. 

Don't like any other. 

So take that Phanny!


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

mint ice cream isn't bad, i've come around to it

hate mint chocolate tho. and orange chocolate

thought zrc had misspelt phanny as fanny at first :lmao

still read it like that anyway :hayden3


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I replied to you on discord but you disappeared lol. 

Is online.

Is called Tag.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Words

-Anticipating 2K20 so he can tell us all about how great it is.

-Will be waiting to hear all about it.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Not a fan of AJ's current booking

- Wanted Bliss and Becky on the same brand :sadbecky

- Probably doesn't watch AEW


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Blissed Phenomenon said:


> -Words
> 
> -Anticipating 2K20 so he can tell us all about how great it is.
> 
> -Will be waiting to hear all about it.


I'm not buying it this year.


emerald-fire said:


> - Not a fan of AJ's current booking
> 
> - Wanted Bliss and Becky on the same brand :sadbecky
> 
> - Probably doesn't watch AEW


Brother Emerald!

Second thing.

Third thing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Words


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Has beef with zrc 

- Probably disappointed I didn't even know Peton is blonde now, and has been for 8 months. And the audacity of me not knowing that after you repped me with Peyton pics? Jeez. 

- Moxley guy! :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't have beef with Mordy. I have the whole cow.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Doesn't have beef with Mordy, somehow they couldn't share a whole cow. 

- Laughing his ass off about 2k20. 

- Soon will go to sleep I imagine.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It's only 5 in the afternoon lol. 

Enjoyed crippled ref! :lmao

On the discord.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Oh well, -4 hours from me then. 

- Fucking crippled ref :lmao I pray they won't fix him out. I'm gonna buy the game and play Showcase only for that. 

- Nah I'm kidding. Fuck 'em.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*My fave showed off last night

I am so proud proud

3rd thing*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*LOVES Peyton Royce

Knows WWE2K is a Shitshow obviously

Might look forard to a AEW game*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Is happy Asuka is champ

- Loves Hana Kimura


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Charlynch fan

Knows one day they will be tag champs

Might also want Kairi vs Asuka at WrestleMania*


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Has the best user title I've ever seen.

- Loves Hana (and who doesn't??)

- Wrestling forum member since 2005.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Knows Liv Morgan to be perfect

Might know the Usertitle is from Billie Eilish


In their first year on WF*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









- Watches Stardom.

- Digs that funky Konami.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Watches Stardom too. Or at least used to watch. 

- Finds Mayu groovy

- Looking forward to Halloween


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Watches a little of Stardom

Loves Swamp Thing

Gave birth to this thread

EMERALD

Ninja

Not posting much anymore

Charlotte and Becky sig :lauren*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Makes it rain like OKADA

Wrecks motherfuckers like ISHII

Knows Kairi Sane should be the women's champion on RAW by the end of WrestleMania *


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Yuffie Kisaragi said:


> *Knows Liv Morgan to be perfect
> 
> Might know the Usertitle is from Billie Eilish
> 
> ...



Sure do. I'm a big fan of Billie.









P.S. Liv is love, Liv is life


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Fellow Billie Eilish fan and Liv Morgan enthusiast 

I just found my new fav person in here

Apparently born on April 1st. Just like my mother, and Kimihiro Watanuki*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Currently has a red text gimmick.

Found the Hana thread yesterday.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Has a creepy avi

Fitting for Halloween

Joshi fan*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*May or may not simulcast NXT and AEW

Only supports half of the IIconics

The lesser half imo *


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*The "lesser half"?

Negged and reported

Hopefully moron'd soon for that comment :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He likes Peyton.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Ran out of things to said

Letting this thread die

Still hasn't catch up to Titans :bunk*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Enjoys Peyton.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phanny!

:mark


Miss you, my ghoulish friend.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Spoiler: He likes Kairi















EDIT:



Spoiler: He ninja'd me


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I like Rhea too :shrug

She is the 3rd best aussie female wrestler in WWE

Doesn't hurt that she is a big Iiconics fan :grin2:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180265996399136769


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Words. Always words.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Likes me better on Discord

Claims to have a special bond with Jungle Boy

But he doesn't know*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Could have gone to Aussie to meet his gf.

-But refused to work for it.

-Again.

I start to question your love and dedication to old Pey Pey.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not in the discord for some reason. :hmm: 


Has more posts than me despite only joining the forum last year. :lauren 


Username reveals his favourites.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Again with the Discord.

- Stop it.

- Post something I like.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

-









-


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-May be happy or unhappy Orton is now on Raw.

-Will be advocating him to win another World Title.

-Should negate any weird pics requested in this thread.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Knows that ef wants the Viper to have another title run.

Has more posts than points.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Prefers to use Initials for a username.

-Yes i do have more posts than points.

-Although it's a poster popularity contest most of the time not merit of discussion about wrestling that generally gain favor of rep points.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*CM Punk

Wesker


Might want both of these great legends to return

*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

likes japanese wrestling

don't really know them

third thing here


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is older than me if 89 is his birth year.

Doesn't support Phantom's Françoise Hardy obsession :mark



Spoiler: third thing


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

correct

i actually do admire francois hardy. i don't admire lazy posting of her pictures instead of WORDS



Spoiler:  third thing



GOAT


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Enjoys posting on the forum

Doesn't need no Avatar or signature

It almost been 24 hours since thier post*


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Hana kimura fan :mark

Joined in 2005

Has a japanese sounding username


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tag89 said:


> correct
> 
> i actually do admire francois hardy. i don't admire lazy posting of her pictures instead of WORDS
> 
> ...


Words.

No cons.

That better? 


- Hana Kimura fan. :nice

- Digs the Empress. :asuka

- Melancholic. :sadbecky


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

- Loves Halloween
- Has been here almost 2 years
- Is a fellow premium


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*BEXXX

Might enjoy at least the 4HW stuff from WWE2K20.

Knows Ronnie is a DOPE*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Konami fan.

Kimura fan.

Should know that the mentor is above the pupil though.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You like Kana.

- We get it.

-


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Nope, you don't get it.

But you will.

Muahahahaha.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No, I most certainly do get it.

- I am the creator of her thread, you are but a mere poster.

- I outrank you!


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm going to organize un petit coup d'etat then.

An small uprising.

Un pequeño golpe de estado.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You can't stop me!

- I'm like Maximilien Robespierre!

- Good things happened to him, right?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah
He had a good head on his shoulders
Once


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Yeah, good things.

Please lay your head over there.

Yeah on that stump.

edit:

Ninja.

Robespierre fan.

Liberté, égalité et fraternité.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Riho admirer.

- Kairi fanatic.

- Kawaii.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

> Riho admirer.














> - Kairi fanatic.














> - Kawaii.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

-









-









-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Riho
Riho
and oh Riho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You forgot Riho.

- :bunk

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Riho :lauren

More Riho :goaway

And more Riho :gtfo*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Riho detractor. :lauren

- Riho detractors are weak.

- They will not survive the Apocalypse.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not as weak as her offense :grin2:

And people have said that I am like a cockroach

I will survive the apocalypse*


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

dislikes good wrestlers

if a cockroach, will probably be in a fallout game

python :goaway


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Dislikes Peyton.

Refers to her by a moniker I came up with.

Finds Mordy's taste in wrestlers disturbing.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Discord regular. 

Likes Hooks. 

Doesn't like Nostalgia's NSFW posts.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Another discord regular.

Talks about himself in the third person.

Doesn't appreciate Hugo's nsfw posts.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Refers to himself in the third person.

Has his fave as his avatar.

LoZ fan.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Is ready for Asuka
Likes to talk about himself
Lives somewhere he doesn't want to remember


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Just Posted above me in another thread

Might be looking forward to BEX vs KAIRI

Should know Kairi or Asuka should be next champ

*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Is right in his assumption. Alphabetical order should be respected, though, :grin2:.

I'm still not used to seeing Konami looking like that, gotta say.

Going by his faves, I guess he's an avid Stardom follower.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Discord regular

Lives in Madrid

I just find out that Peyton is selling the bikini she used in the pics on my sig. Honestly I think she would get better money if she sold the pics in a calendar or something, selling worn clothes, especially a bikini, is creepy*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

You would buy it if you could. 

I have the best profile wall on WF thanks to him.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should know i need the link to get back in the discord.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I am asking a mod

Seeing if anyone is awake

If you get a PM from me then it is the link*



BC said:


> You would buy it if you could.


*Nah, I draw the line with worned clothes, especially a bikini. Like a dude buying a worned bikini is "Called the FBI" creepy. I would like more pics from her in that bikini though, especially getting at least one pic from behind, it is basically a thong :homer*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

You having thousands of pictures saved is also very creepy.

But at least you've drawn the line somewhere.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I actually only have thousand of pics because I use to collaborate in one of her fansites, but that one died. I would like to create a fansite but I don't want to spend the money creating one, so I use her thread here as a budget one lol.

Besides I can use the pics for memes, gifs and stuff, I can't use the bikini for anything. Besides, who pays 500 dollars for a bikini? Just weirdos

Likes the stuff I post in his wall.Give me a minute and I will post some more*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I delete the wrong discord yesterday and then remembered they changed the link, so couldn't get back in.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You got the link I sent you? Did it worked?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Tried posting some link.

-Asking if it worked.

-Words


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Kiwi

Knows SOAD are GOAT

That is still a cool fuckin Wesker pic*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wesker? 

- Pfft.

- He's no Jill.

-


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I prefer Claire Redfield and Rebecca Chambers myself

Huie. Dewie, and Luie are badass

Enjoying the best month of the year*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Jill from RE 3 is to me the best main character characterization of the whole franchise.

Thought I prefer RE 1 as a game, regardless of how incredibly bland Chris can be (and it doesn't get blander than RE 1 Chris).

I love how the RE:Re did away with that stupid barbie girl dub for Jill.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-No! Wesker is the glue that keeps the series together.

-REmake 1 outweighs Redfield's bland persona.

-Both REmakes are fantastic.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I never cared for Wesker.

- No offense.

- Cheap shock gags and spook show atmosphere are what make the franchise, not Wesker.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> - I never cared for Wesker.
> 
> - No offense.
> 
> - Cheap shock gags and spook show atmosphere are what make the franchise, not Wesker.


-No

-No

-No, Wesker is literally the driver of the plot from RE1-RE5 i meant, No story no game, No B movie horror junk to enjoy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- B-movie junk is why Wesker exists.

- Those games were initially sold on macabre spectacle.

- The characters becoming beloved was a bonus. 

And I don't care about the story.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Actually he had to evolve into what he is today, It started with Code Veronica.

-Yes of course it did.

-No plot no depth and it has plenty.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Im not a big RE fan
But I think we can all agree that the live action movies suck
and Alice is a horrible protagonist


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Damn right they sucked ass.

-They buried Wesker for some stupid scientist who got killed off in the third movie no one cares about.

-Milla is a good action heroine just not for a cult favorite based for a movie.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

> - B-movie junk is why Wesker exists.
> 
> - Those games were initially sold on macabre spectacle.
> 
> ...





> Cheap shock gags and spook show atmosphere are what make the franchise, not Wesker.


^ I mean, the dubbing of the first game was beyond awful (Code Veronica's not far behind though) and it kinda made Jill look dumber than the plot indicates, so I appreciate the REmake for fixing that all the while keeping the spook show athmosphere intact, but not a fan of how soap operesquely serious everything became from Code: Veronica onwards (up yours Mikami, your hated RE 3 aged better than your personal project). And Wesker didn't even appear in 2 nor 3.





 Mourn Joseph. Dead a la The Omen.


Now that we are done mourning...let's talk about the awesomeness that's Brad Vickers the Brave and Barry Burton the Chatterbox.


Above:

Loves Wesker.

Likes the REmakes.

What would he think of CM Punk starring in a zombie movie?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Tbf Leon/Claire were actually better protagonists tham Chris/Jill, No experience for a rookie Cop on his first day and a Student who's never had any formal training is what makes 2 edge out in terms of survival.

-Wesker is the man.

-CM Punk wouldn't suit a Zombie movie he'd just be there.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- They're all stock characters!

- I just like Jill.

- She's clever.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Only Leon/Claire belong in a hypothetical Zombie survival scenario.

-That's nice.

-I don't remember her being clever at all, Claire was more adaptive than she was.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Technically Leon is just Chris with a more appealing visual design (Chris looks like an action man toy) with two catchphrases and a silly romance sub plot (that I've never been a fan of and it's the thing about 2 that makes me cringe) thrown into the mix. It wouldn't be till 4 that he'd become his famous self.

Ditto with Jill. For the 3rd game they gave her that strong willed characterization that made her stand out from the rest (she even feels like a different character from how she was in 1) Thing is, unlike with Leon and Chris for 4, 5 and 6, they didn't overdo it with the smartassery, so she still felt like a normal person you could relate to to an extent, which is why she's my fave. Claire would be my second pick. Also, Jill-Carlos dynamic >>>Ada-Leon corny soap opera and it ain't even close (yeah, not an Ada fan)


All of the characters are supposed to be stock characters a la horror films. Btw, and this is just a personal observation, females would usually make for better main leads in 90s and early 00s horror games because the creators wouldn't overdo it with the though guy stuff like with the males, so they felt more relatable, even for a guy. Unless it is a more psychological horror oriented game. Male leads work better in those.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Well, I see Yuffie.

- Hello!

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

-









- :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Old bit.

- Not particularly witty... but a classic in its own way.

- :beckyhi










:bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Well, hell.

- I got about 30 mins.

- Who wants rep?!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Rep Lauren :mark :mark

-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello

Words

Bye


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*More words

Even lazier

Accidentally got himself locked out of Discord :lol*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Actually cares about Halloween. <3










- Might have put some decorations up.

- Should know my neighbours have already got the Christmas lights on the go. Well one of them. The cheek.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fourth Wall. 

Needs to join the discord. 

Is missed


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Should know I'm too awkward for Discord.

Misses me. Should know the feeling is mutual. I literally stop posting for months and I can't go a couple of days without getting nostalgic about this place. I think mentally I'm going to be here for life. :lol

Still types my name instead of calling me TFW.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I haven't much time, but I wanted to stop by and say...

-









- Bring Halloween to the heathens, my friend.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why haven't we seen Anna do a proper Slasher film yet?

Preferably with a shower scene where she gets chased with just a towel on.

That's not the only reason I want to see it. Honest.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Well, she was in a Bigfoot film.

- It's an absolute atrocity.

- You should watch it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No towel scene, no buys.

Should know I'm watching a classic tonight.










Spoopy movies all week :woo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- A show I worked on did something related to that film.

- I also named their special.

- I saw her mother yesterday on the screen at a showing of "Psycho." The film was accompanied by a live orchestra.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The OG Psycho is on Netflix. I should watch it.

Should know I watched the one with Vince Vaughn too, I regretted it deeply.

Can't beat the originals.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Well, I would take "Horror of Dracula" over any prior version, but I understand the sentiment.

- You should. It really holds up... save for the denouement and a line about stamp licking.

- Happy Halloween, my friend.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Does the Monster Mash 365 days a year

Might collect some Horror memorabilia

Has for sure read "Something Wicked This Way Comes" I see yo favorites list 
*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

FF 7 fan.

Has a different sig from the one he had last time.

Possibly of a K-Pop group.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Is Super ultra mega correct! My girl Choerry from LOONA

Should check out LOONA sometime

Fellow Asuka fan*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- K-pop fan. I'm afraid that's a hole in my cultural knowledge.

- "Something Wicked This Way Comes" is a perennial favorite.

- Rebecca Chambers fan. :anna


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*This thread used to be hoppin last time I was around

What the hell happened

Phantom, your back gotta hurt from carrying this thing so long. *


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

The only person I see around here as of lately.

Changed avatar and signature again.

Been around here since 2005 (wow).


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Has a hilarious quote in sig

Asuka fanatic

Knows Io Shirai needs to be champion*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Only person who has gotten the joke behind my signature so far.

Which is a pity, cause I honestly think it's a good Legend of Zelda related joke.

Of course she needs to be champ. I mean, I like Shayna, but enough is enough and it's time for a change; and that change is Io.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I got the joke
Its amusing
Link isn't as bad as the goddamn politician, Tingle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yeah.

- I also got the joke.

- It's fine.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Ready for tomorrow

His favorite holyday

Will dress up as Robin :lauren*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm about to pass a kidney stone.

- Hurts like hell.

- Avenge me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Sick on Halloween

Wants us to avenge his death for the 1000th time

Will do*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Hates WWE.

Hates seeing Peyton wasted.

Hates seeing Peyton wear more than a bikini(?)*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Hates Seth Rollins(Fair enough)

-Hates Alexa Bliss(Not cool)

-Apparently lives in Christchurch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We often dance a grand pas de deux.

- I quite like him.

- Even if we disagree on... everything.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-I need clarification on what that meant.

-Ditto

-Is incorrect we agree on some things in relation to Asuka Chan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- A dance for two.

- We have little back-and-forths. 

-


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Opposite entities clash all the time.

-I'm not a good dancer so i'll throw that one out there.

-It's true Asuka has my remaining support left on my fanboy energy bar.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Happy Halloween, goobers!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Bonfires burning bright.

- Pumpkin faces in the night.

- I remember Halloween.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Knows the energy of Halloween never dies 


People like you keep it alive all year round


Respec*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

virus21 said:


> I got the joke
> Its amusing
> Link isn't as bad as the goddamn politician, Tingle


Fucking Tingle is like the scorn of HTPW (Hyrule's Tri-Pro-Wrestling).

Gets constant air time for his lame ass comedy segments because he happens to be one of this shareholder who one day fancied himself a wrestler.

And his fairy banker gimmick... man, he's like Goldust and Kevin Dunn merged into one.



Above.

The one I tend to find above me as of lately.

One of the three persons who got my joke.

Still has the same sig as the last time I saw them!!!:surprise:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Likes hooks

Stays away from the rants drama

Wanted to be exposed*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Kills rats with some metal.

Won't shut up about Peyton.

Looks literally like a character from King of the Hill.:laugh:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Knows all Asuka needs to do now is bring back the clown paint

Has to be on that Asuka vs Kairi WM36 train with me

Knows Asuka and Becky at TLC is money*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm on the "Asuka should win every belt in the company" train.

New purple text gimmick :woo

Here's a Konami for your third thing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*There is something even better than Asuka winning every title in the company










:banderaswens3*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Right on queue.










Anyway, I hope you all had a fun Halloween.

Yes, even you Mordy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Mordy doesn't celebrate Halloween, but I hope he had a good night.

- I had as much fun as an afflicted man can.

- Happy Belated Halloween! Here's Spooky Yūrei Kairi:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Beautiful Kairi Sane

Should keep that current sig for awhile (Itd be even funnier if there was the text "HATERS GONNA HATE" on there lol it just would go well with how they are walking)

Has had the clown face in their sig forever (Pls never change that either)*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Would get called a weeb on Twitch. AYAYA 






- Posts in a coloured font that would probably be very hard to see on a white background, but it looks good on dark mode. Who doesn't use dark anyway? Pfft.

- I probably know him, but he changed his name or something. That happens a lot.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yuffie started posting here after your time, Anna.

- Hope you had a marvelously macabre Halloween!

- And a joyous birthday, too!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Is a Phantom

It is not Spooky

Spent his favorite holyday recovering from an illness :sadbecky

Have some Kairi*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Actually, I went to a friend's party.

- It wasn't very wise of me.

- But I had fun.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I went out for my Birthday this year. Went for a meal with a couple of my long distance friends, it was awesome. I missed that.

Should know 2019 has been my most productive year in like forever. :lol

Went partying. Why wasn't I invited?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- TFW :yay

-









-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is it a bird? Is it a plane? No, it's emerald fire!










Hello, I see you actually changed your sig? That'll be another year.

Missed my ugly mut.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Welcome back, Anna. :anna

- A rare ef appearance! :mark

- Goodbye forever.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Will hold me to my promise of coming on here more.

I'm prepared to disappoint. 

Should know I'm sipping a cup of tea.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Tea zipper :lauren

Typical british

Had a nice birthdat*


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Fucking hell this thread is still going...










1. Mid level poster (many better, many worse)

2. By the looks of his sig he isn't liking WWE too much these days

3. Takes the time to make sure his posts are always *green*

See ya in 6 months or so 3 things thread...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Is a Bray Wyatt Fan.

Fan of Becky Lynch. 

A good debater.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

likes nearly everyone on the women's roster

bit of a pervert

loves becky lynch


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Posted in the Discord recently I think
- Thinks Buffy is a pervert lol
- No idea which wrestlers they favor


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not much of a fan of Discord

Sad that Brad ban isn't permanent

From New Zeland*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Probably happy Bradatar is gone.

-A discord regular maybe.

-Green 'Then' 'Now' 'Forever'


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Has a cool name.

- Has a cool avatar.

- Bit of a cool all over type of guy really.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Bliss :homer

Probably misses the regulars who left for Discord

Still hasn't made a move on his hot neighbour :lauren*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bah.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> *Still hasn't made a move on his hot neighbour :lauren*


How do you know I haven't tapped it? atass

If I had I wouldn't be on here

Aubrey:

Doesn't like naming things for Mordy.










Knows Mordy will be glad I'm back because I name things for him and accept his gushing over Peyton.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Should know I had pizza last night :anna

- Definitely watched El Camino


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Two years of incessant Peyton ravings. TWO. YEARS.

- We need you. I ought to retire soon, and we'll need a new Sorcerer Supreme. 

-









EF:

- Ninja.

- :anna

- Watches sports.

-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I did. It was pretty good. Not Breaking Bad level, but nothing will ever top that.

Had Pizza like a normal human being that likes food, seriously who doesn't like Pizza? :goaway

Should know I miss CJ, where is he? :sadbecky

Phantom:

You're not retiring on my watch, sister.

You can semi-retirement though, I can't be a hypocrite. 

Still, you better not leave, or else


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- It was a nice conclusion. Breaking Bad concluded Walt's story and this gave us a conclusion to Jesse's story. It was nice.

- I know some people who don't like pizza. I don't get them. :bunk

- CJ is pulling a TFW


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is 'Pulling a TFW' a thing now to say? :lol

Knows people who don't like Pizza. They are not your friends anymore.

Should catch me up on WWE because I feel like a lost puppy, I don't know what's happening with anybody. All I know is The Fiend is Universal Champion and everybody hates Seth now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It is now.

- Pizza is paramount; those who abhor pizza abhor life.

- Was missed by all.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

True.

If you not as happy as this, you're doing life wrong.










Should know I didn't dress up for Halloween. I did watch spooky films though, Psycho is still good despite being a 60's film.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- "Despite." :bunk

- Kids... :lauren

- The '60s were great for horror: "Black Sunday," Bava in general, The Corman Poe cycle, Hammer, "Jigoku," "Rosemary's Baby," "The Innocents," "Eyes Without a Face," "Kuroneko," "What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?," "Night of the Living Dead," William Castle, Toho monster movies, and so many more!

That was the decade of Famous Monsters of Filmland!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You're talking to somebody who thinks the 90's is old now. So 60's to me is basically ancient.

I've only watched a few of those films, but they were all good to be fair. Rosemary's Baby and Night of the Living Dead stick out to me.

Should know I'm not a hardcore movie buff. I barely watch films these days actually, I've been slacking. :lauren


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*The Fourth Wall

Is often getting broken in wrestling in 2019

badass yellow user title*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Somebody actually likes my choice of Yellow. FINALLY. :anna

Knows I get broken a lot and have basically lost my meaning.

Nothing will beat this:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Is literally the only person to post on my visitor wall recently :lol
- Is a fellow Dorito lover
- Said he wouldn't post in the WWE section but immediately broke his own rule LOL


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has a visitor wall
Likes Doritos 
Nacho Cheese?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Knows I'm indecisive, watching it next week too, oh dear :Cocky

Needs to get more love on her visitor wall. I'll send you some Mox rep soon as well. I need to go on a repping spree, as I never repped the past few times I popped back in. :lol

Knows Doritos are the best. I'm a Tangy Cheese person though.

Virus:

Ninja'd me.

Posts in the Celebs thread frequently.

Should know I don't think we have Nacho Cheese Doritos over here, but we do have Dip


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't have Nacho Chesse Doritos in UK
And they called themselves civilized
Is indecisive


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posts WWE chicks
Not sure why
Not complaining


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Great. Now I'm going to bed excited. Thanks Mordy. :lauren

Knows I'll probably regret watching WWE again.










Edit:

Wouldn't call Tenille a WWE chick anymore

Made me edit my post before I went to sleep. I'm nice like that.

Knows the UK is slacking on Doritos variety. We do have tea & biscuits though. :becky2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I have nothing to say :draper2

And I know you like those three

It's not complaining

TFW

Ninja'd me

Got ninja'd

Is probably gonna fap before going to sleep. Hey, that always helps me sleep better :shrug*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Gotten to know about him via discord. 

Peyton Fan. 

Dislikes Becky Lynch fans.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No, I wasn't complaining
I should have specified
My bad

Edit
Ninja
Slays vampires
Is on Discord


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Should know my insomnia has got worse for some reason, despite me making a lot of progress and going outside more. Seems backwards. It's like I'm always wired, and have more energy now.

Knows adding WWE back to my schedule isn't going to help matters. :lol

Might post on this mystery Discord I keep hearing about, and keep getting told to go on. :side:


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Having trouble sleeping apparently.

-Burn energy it works.

-I'm an insomniac to a small degree so I know how it feels to sometimes.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

This thread is still going somehow.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Weird, ain't it?

- And I was an advocate for its death.

- It's like the Grigori Rasputin of threads.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

But I thought you said the Hiroyo thread was the Rasputin of threads :hmm:

Anyways, happy Mayu Monday.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Well...

- That was the Alan Rickman version, this thread is the Christopher Lee one.

- Same to you.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*"What is dead may never die"

Only roaches will outlive this thread

And Phantom, but he will live forever*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phantom can't live forever if he never lived to begin with.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:monkey


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Gives the middle finger to WWE

Who Doesn't these days

has to be loving Adam Cole being featured big in the invasion rn*


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

- Balls 
- Balls 
- Balls 

// Yours sincerely Kanye West


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Apparently likes balls

Ok

Good shit*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yuffie:

- Ninja.

- Thief of hearts... and materia.

- Keeping this thread alive.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*It sure aint easy

Always on point with great sigs and avatars

Knows the Kabuki Warriors are the best thing about WWE RAW and Smackdown
*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

They are the best and that's why WWE had to make sure they lose all their momentum. Because we aren't allowed to have nice things!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Posted one thing. Cheeky.

Knows the rules of this thread got broken a long time ago. Probably due a thread title change at this point.

Should know by now WWE kills anything good. It's best if you forget it exists. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Thinks I won't change my sig for another year

- Charlynch are both faces, so a reunion might be on the cards. New sig may not be too far away :anna

- Loves Back to the Future


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Not a Bray fan (unlike most people here)

Wants Randy to go to AEW

Active in this thread


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Should know I tried watching RAW after six months, it bored me. I actually may have grown out of Wrestling. When even AEW doesn't get me excited either, you know something is wrong.

Still probably won't change your sig, unless they hug










Edit:

Likes both Sasha and Charlotte which I feel like is rare, but I could be wrong.

Might like Sasha's new look


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Only person that don't mind when I do this










owens3:banderas*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:stop


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yep


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

In that case :Cocky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why won't he stop, zrc?

Anna:

Don't encourage him. She is literally the only thing he ever posts.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Meh. He could be posting far worse shit, just take a look at all the geeks in the WWE sections.

I'll take a pair of boobies being posted anyday. Never hurt anybody. :becky2

We could say the same to you. Robin. :Cocky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Actually, you really can't. Even if we are talking about my "obsessions," I still tend to mix it up; the object of my "obsession" varies depending on whom I am speaking with.

- And I've tried to steer the conversation away from the normal nonsense on numerous occasions, but it always devolves into the same, tired series of punchlines and gags.

- His Peyton fixation bleeds into every post, every thread, and every single interaction.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I think I'm done.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

One of the best Asuka fans on WF :asuka

Not a fan of Carmella or Alexa Bliss

Likes Phantom of the opera


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wasn't being serious Phantom btw. Hope you didn't take it the wrong way.

Sara:

Probably enjoyed the Charlotte & Sasha matches.

Might have struggled on who to root for. :lol

Would probably enjoy if both were Champions.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I know. I'm just tired. I don't think I can keep this up.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can you not scare me like that again please? :sadbecky

You're not the only one. Whenever I come back I feel like I'm getting more and more detached from this place. I used to be able to post for hours all day but not anymore. Wrestling also doesn't appeal to me, not even AEW. :sadbecky 24 and I already feel ready


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Anna, I was just playing.

- It was a bit, but I can see it's gone on too long.

- I'm sorry. I'm fine.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

WF just doesn't interest me anymore.

Got the discord for casual twatage. 

Love ya Phanny.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Hey hey hey, zrc

Our Discord is honestly better than this forum.

But how are ya?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I think it's time for me to leave this forum. It doesn't relax me the way it used to.

- I'm either going to disappear or make Discord my haunt.

- :beckyhi Trish.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

- Heya Phanny.

- You're planning on haunting the Discord?

- Sweet if so.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We'll see.

- There's a limit to how many times a man can post "Doesn't love Kate Micucci enough" or some variation. It's become less a diversion and more an obligation. 

- Discord may be a nice change. I still need a diversion.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*You probably would like it more tbh

I don't think you and I would frequent the same channels there

And even if we do people usually stop me when I get to carried away with the Peyton obsession or the shitting on Becky.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I like you just fine. You know I do.

- And it's not just you and Peyton: the entire thing has become monotonous. I just need some time. 

- Be yourself, post Peyton, and keep this section alive.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Encouraging Mordy. :woah

You've got the seal of approval now Mords, unleash the Peyton.

Is a sensitive soul like me, I'm going to stop caring from today. Well I _need to_. It's not doing me any favours in the real world either.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Actually, a lack of sensitivity may be closer to the problem.

- But I'm glad to see you back to vibrancy.

- I'm thinking Tuesdays. Tuesdays sound good?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, it's either I get overly concerned I've said the wrong thing or somebody else says something minor that I take personally. So I can't win with myself basically.

I'm back to vibrancy, until tomorrow. :aryep

Don't make me do promises, but Tuesday is nice. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I abhor promises. 

- We'll just try our darndest.

- Be weird, be awkward, be flawed. Err and learn; never be afraid to try. And don't sweat the small; it makes wrinkles.

And as a wise Kate Micucci once sang:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Damn right, what is 'normal' anyways?










See you soon Phantom.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- See you soon, Anna. 

- I ought to write for those who keep the lights on.

- December sounds lovely.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

- Thought this thread has ended. I guess not! 

- Addams Family Values fan, and it was a great movie. 

- I wonder who would he book to win - Asuka or Dr Strange.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Might have been right about the thread ending had I not wondered where it was and found it on page 2 :lol
- Is a fellow Mox fan so (Y)
- Joined WF in The Shield's heyday haha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Probably loved Moxley winning

Probably not a fan of him wearing pants

Or of some of the bumps he took*


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Fellow fan of the sexy Peyton

Tells you how it is whether u agree or not 

Has a sweet avi


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*PWA Player

Knows Fenix is incredible, one of the best

CERO MIEDO*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is an unlockable FF7 character
Fenix fan
Zero fear


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wants to make some magic

Fellow pervert

Have been liking Peyton pics :anna*


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Yuffie Kisaragi said:


> *PWA Player
> 
> Knows Fenix is incredible, one of the best
> 
> CERO MIEDO*


Told knuckles straight ( it was kayfabe yeah? ) never seen it done kudos 

Fellow pwa player

Knows the lucha bros are the best in the world tag team wise Pentagon Jr is my fav and then Fenix who's the best high flyer in any promotion

Good luck in your match mate.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> *Wants to make some magic
> 
> Fellow pervert
> 
> Have been liking Peyton pics <img src="https://i.imgur.com/0oYiGsc.gif" border="0" alt="" title="anna" class="inlineimg" />*


Fellow member of the cool discord crew

Likes Peyton's blonde hair ( it's horrid)

Has a keen eye for sexy ladies


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It stopped bring cool discord the second Mord joined it


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*eyton

Damn, it doesn't work here, that's not the right Peyton










There it is



*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Wishes to be Shawn Spears

Wishes to be Gavin Spears

Wishes to be the Perfect 10*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Is mostly Correct.

-Purple font is annoying.

-Named after a FF7 character.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Likes Alexa. 

Marked out for Punk.

Also thinks purple font is annoying.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Marlena gif.

Joined nearly 3 years ago. 

Knows purple font is annoying.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Posted here after a while

Not posting muich on Discord these days

Will never let Jungle Boy leave England when AEW goes there*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You mean the discord i left?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Has further warned us of 2K's incompetence.

-Video game guru.

-Mary Christine is hitting on him in rants.


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

Blissed Phenomenon said:


> -Has further warned us of 2K's incompetence.
> 
> -Video game guru.
> 
> -Mary Christine is hitting on him in rants.


I didnt hit on anyone. I said hes the only good looking one in pyp. Get your shit right.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well thanks MC haha


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank your mother and father and stuff... i just have eyes to see... They did all the work.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

MaryChristine said:


> I didnt hit on anyone. I said hes the only good looking one in pyp. Get your shit right.


You get your shit right lol don't hide your blatant flattering it won't work on here.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What did I miss?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> What did I miss?


Oh nothing welcome back, Hope Dracula's coffin was cosy enough for ya.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Ew.

- Quoted me. How abhorrent. 

- Goodbye. You will never see me again.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-What?

-Digs quoting in reality.

-Next time leave a clone behind when your on vacation.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Yes.

- Very good.

- Rose the Hat is the greatest character in the history of fiction! :mark


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is back with a new obsession :hmm:

And attempting to bring some life back to this now very desolate section. 

Just in time to celebrate Dream Shine winning tag league :woo

(proud Mayu in the background)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Rose the Hat is my eternal favorite. This week.










- Ooh! Background Mayu! :mark

- Should know that one of their Mayu smilies is now on Discord. :swanson


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Noted, obsession #4797. I'll file it next to Heart.

Mayu smilies breaking down barriers. Bringing people together on Discord. 

roud

I might have to start using it now.



Spoiler



Just kidding


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You're better off here.

- Discord's like this place.

- But with less Joshis and Raven. And a lot more "Star Wars."


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Okay.

- Discord is lovely.

- The Mayu smiley makes it the hippest spot on the web.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*And there are not one, but 2 PEYTON SMILEYS :woo:dance

That makes it better

Spams the Mayu smiley a lot*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- You force me to!

- Thinks Goku is groovier than Asuka.

-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Well, my work here is done.

- Goodbye.

- Post things I like. Or don't.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Might like to know I have been buying all the Junji Ito Manga

Knows the animated version of his works is pretty horrid, not in a good way

Still under the goddamn Staples Center.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

_*"All come from dust, and to dust all return."*_

See you on the other side, Phantom....


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Yuffie Kisaragi said:


> Might like to know I have been buying all the Junji Ito Manga
> 
> Knows the animated version of his works is pretty horrid, not in a good way
> 
> Still under the goddamn Staples Center.


Likes manga

Is my tag partner in p.w.a ( future tag champs )

Chose roddy strong as a bk up.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

- Chats on the Discord a lot
- Lists a lot of wrestlers in his sig
- But Mox is there so (Y)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The awesome Mox girl. 

Knows Mox wouldn't be on my list.

Uses the cord.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

hater of buying christmas presents

discarded mary like chutney

ice skates, allegedly


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Should know I want to make a tag joke, but I got told off last time. :becky2

Avatar and Signatures, what are those?

I have no idea who his favourite wrestlers are.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Seth :trumpout

No longer Anna :lauren

Resurrecting a dead thread*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This is still here?

- I thought we killed it.

- Here's the Ace of this thread:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Peyton :trumpout

Still Peyton :lauren

Must be good ol' Mordykins. :anna

Edit:

Ninja'd me in a dead thread. Impressive.

Should know I always revive it for my 200th return from retirement.

Knows I should stop making promises and just shut up. :anna


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has mysteriously returned
Semi Retired
Wants a blood money pay check


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- There was an egregious error in my previous post. :lauren

- NEEDS TO WATCH AMERICAN WEREWOLF IN LONDON.

-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thinks that Hardy is the ace of the thread

Is wrong

We all know who it is... the one who drove everyone away










:banderas*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Im still here
Always
Because where else would I be


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Françoise Hardy is clearly the Ace, and...

- Oh, My God...

- HERE COMES MARY ELIZABETH WINSTEAD WITH THE STEEL CHAIR!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is eagerly awaiting my next disappearing act.

Won't get used to me without :anna

Should know I'll probably change back to her for Christmas because I'm weak and can't resist her dashingly good looks


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Loves Christmas

May or may not wish me happy birthday on Wednesday

Is gonna dissapear again*



virus21 said:


> Because where else would I be


*You could join the Discord channel if you want to, once the move happens, there is a porn channel there, you may like it. I also post Peyton pics there :grin2:*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Promoting Discord.

- Reprehensible. 

- Ace Winstead is not amused.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Should know this site won't exist by Wednesday, it'll be replaced. It's all ending. Panic.

Should have told me about that channel sooner.










Should know I'm worried what's going to happen to our section on December 2nd. We've poured blood, sweat and tears in to this Fantasy & Games section. The memories.

Aubrey:

Might retire on December 2nd.

Is this the end for us both? Lets go to the beach and forget about all this.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Not really.

- I've poured spare time.

- I'm waiting for my friend. We're going to a double feature of "Chopping Mall" and "Phantom of the Mall: Eric's Revenge."


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Time is valuable. That's why I spend it watching WWE of course :vince

Knows having too much spare time can be a blessing and a curse.

Chopping Mall is a groovy 80's film :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It sure is. I know some of the cast/crew.

- "Phantom of the Mall" is based on a classic horror story.

- Probably "Dracula."


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Should know I've got in to collecting DVD/Blu-Rays again.

I bought the Nightmare on Elm Street box set last week, been really craving re-watching the films for some reason. They look great in Blu-Ray.

Should know Netfllix doesn't have enough Horror movies, so it's still worth collecting them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Fellow perv :bjpenn

Watching WWE :lauren

2 posts away from 14k*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*1 Post now. I might log out and never make that post. :side: 14k is just too big of a number, what am I doing with my life?

Might not be happy if his post count gets reset when the site changes.

Will miss sending Peyton reps.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm leaving in a few.

- Who wants rep?!

- If you don't speak up, you will get Sally Hawkins rep.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ditto. Never to be seen again. :side:

Although I can't miss out on the shitshow when the site moves. Crashes, panic and everyone saying the new UI sucks. :becky2

Sally Hawkins is groovy, fine by me. Kate is even more groovy however.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Join

The

Discord


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Did the rankings after Survivor Series like clockwork :mark

- Likes the Discord

- Has to deal with Mord over there too


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

He's tolerable these days lol. 

Are you on the discord?

You should be.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- I am on it. Rarely post though.

- Should take screenshots of the rankings votes in case the thread is lost in the forum remodeling this weekend.

- Awards next month :mark :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Hey.

- You're still here.

-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Of course 

We're all still here 

Only a PM away, you know that x


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Well.

- That was uncharacteristically sweet.

- Ditto. Feel free to DM me.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I can do sweet. 

To the right people. 

You know that too.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

just going to gatecrash here

sweet unless that person is mordy :lmao

dunno why i'm still up


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't know why they're still up
Just stopping by
Make yourself to home


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Not happy with the Titans season finale

Big Cathy Kelley fan

Will be around after THE MOVE*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Regular on here. 

Petyon everything. 

Green sporting.*_


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Slayed more vamps than the rest of WF put together :JLC3
Made me a Katrina Law sig that one time (Thanks )
Benzo fan :benson1


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

WF legend. 


Should know yesterday went well for me. 


But won't know what I'm referring to because he never joined the discord. :bunk


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Went on a date with a mutant. 

That he found on Grindr. 

:lmao


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Nostalgia.

-Things seem to be going well for him.

-A Discord regular.

-Probably doesn't care about the forum reinvention coming up.

zrc

-Doesn't like 2K20.

-Game guru.

-Fun guy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

''The Babyface of WF'' :lauren


Probably would like Punk to come back for one more match. 


Should know he deserves the WrestleMania main event.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Never invited me to the discord :lauren
Went on a date, if zrc ain't lying
May or may not still be here after the change


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Do you want to join Discord? I could ask a mod for a link

Everyone wants you there anyways. Also, you can post the NSFW Leanna gifs there >

May or may not keep his mod powers after THE MOVE*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Shamelessly promoting Discord like a two-bit Coney Island huckster. :bunk

- Will probably be here after The Change.

- Will always be there to support the IIconics.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gave me Spider-Man Rep
Shortened their name
Has the Thing from Another World gif


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Will be around after The Change.

- Cool cat.

- Loves 'em funnybooks.

Read Englehart's Strange!

:bye


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows I joined the discord :beckyhi
Knows Mordy's sucking up to me there too :lauren
Knows I'm almost tempted to change his entire profile to nothing but Becky smilies :becky :becky2 :beckywhat


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Loves redheads
Has black and white gifs though
Now they don't look red


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

CJ

- :beckyhi

- Should give in to temptations

- Happy with yesterday's result

EDIT

Virus

- Ninja

- Probably watches AEW

- Listens to Three Days Grace


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

ef! 

Don't mind me, just dropping off this box :side:



Spoiler: secret spoiler box






Spoiler: no seriously, it's a secret!






Spoiler: ok, ok fine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I didn't get a secret box. :sadbecky

- The last one on my list.

- What list? 



Spoiler: The List



It's a secret.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*:goaway

:bunk

:trumpout

PHANTOM

Of course he had to ninja'd me the last day of the forum

Misses the Iwatani Smiley








*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Its a secret








So its not a secret then?

Edit:
Ninja
Peyton watcher
Learned how to hide in bushes


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

May or may not be sticking around after the change :hmm:

Digs metal and super girls.

Always rated my songs pretty low in the "rate this song out of 10" thread.

:sadbecky



The Phantom said:


> - I didn't get a secret box. :sadbecky





Spoiler: the not so secret phantom box






Spoiler: keep going!






Spoiler: are you expecting mayu?



She's in the next box!









Spoiler: Mayu box!


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

has good taste in music

kana fan

fan of japanese things in general


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I don't like this. 

- Change is scary!

- Goodbye forever.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- :asuka

- :sadbecky

- :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- :beckyhi

- Smileys are gone :sadbecky

- Sent me one last Lilly rep roud


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

emerald-fire said:


> - :beckyhi
> 
> - Smileys are gone :sadbecky
> 
> - Sent me one last Lilly rep : proud


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Why did you...

- ...quote...

- ...yourself?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

THEY RUINED IT.










But don't worry I saved all the important smilies.



Spoiler: the important ones


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- HUZZAH!

- BC saved WF!

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- BC!!

- Glad you're here 

- Knows they ruined it. I don't mind the new interface but doing away with the smileys, chatbox, rep and GIF sigs is a disaster.



The Phantom said:


> - Why did you...
> 
> - ...quote...
> 
> - ...yourself?


- Still figuring out this new thing.

- Haunting the Discord

- Will watch Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I really don't like this.

- But I'm glad you dorks are here.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Friends feature is gone

- You guys are still my friends though 

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I was almost blinded by the bright white layout at first but I'm still here









Overall it's a massive let down. But hey, posting videos is easier. You can just put the whole url without tags. I can now post Heart videos with increased speed!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Heart videos with increased speed is something we've all needed for a while now.

- 




- Hope you enjoyed your holiday weekend


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This is a lamentable mess.

- But we're still here.

- And we don't need a special feature to tell us that we're friends.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

This would normally be where I'd post the Mayu/Io gif but I can't get imgur gifs to work. So you'll have to settle for:










And I found the friends list under the "about" tab. We're called "followers" now :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- So...

- ...It's a cult now?

- That's disconcerting.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Yes, and as the cult leader I command you use your Mystic Arts to reverse this! 

In this version of WF. Mayu is frozen and will never get her streamers in this gif.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Unfreeze Mayu!

- Is currently the 7th version of himself

- Avatars are so tiny. Randy has gone out of frame in mine.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

They're all the exact same size and so low res too I hate it. Sigs are all way smaller too.

"Less features, no originality! Welcome to the new WF!" - VS


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't care for the new look
Im glad you all agree
I'll stick around for now


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posting good stuff on discord :bjpenn

I can't use green anymore :sadbecky

Or smilies :fuckthis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- No green?

- No IIconic gifs?

- New WF is great!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You're BSing
You know you are
And gifs shall return


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows change sucks
Called me out for liking redheads but having a b/w avi/sig combo 
Knows the lack of Becky smilies is a fucking travesty



Mordecay said:


> I'm too lazy to use green :sadbecky


*Learn to code!*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Joined Discord

Hasn't posted there yet

This is what I posted about the lack of Becky smileys



Mordecay said:


> It is gonna suck an I imagine that a lot of people are gonna stop posting once the move is done... but at least we are gonna get rid of all of the Becky smilies :draper2


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I can't post the Becky/Peyton throat punch gif because I can't get gfycat gifs to work either.

All those cute Kairi pics on my wall are now all broken imgs :sadbecky

This sucks and it's all your fault Mordy!


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

blames mordy for everything

quite right

should post more in the discord


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Oi

I'm finally getting a feeling for dis new setup.

Part of me hates it, part of me likes it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Currently on the discord
Has no sig
Is from the USA apparently


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Must be glad GIF sigs are back

- Enjoyed Drew's work on Raw

- Knows or should know I'm a huge fan of Drew too


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- We should all blame Mordy more often.

- Huge Drew fan.

-


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Lilly









- Has only clown in sig at the moment

-


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is a Drew fan so automatically went up in my estimation
Probably agrees Drew was great on Raw
Is right about me being glad gif sigs are back lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wished she had a boyfriend who watches wrestling
WF's biggest Moxley fan
Wants those gifs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- The quintessential internet nerd.

- Thinks Simpsons should've ended years ago.

- Abhors The Last Jedi.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- New sig

- Manic Pixie Dream Girl

-


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Should know CharLynch better not win the womens tag titles at TLC

Knows we need Asuka or Kairi vs Becky at Mania and not Ronda

Knows WWE is pretty trash now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- My buddy is at the AEW show.

- Shida jobbing... 

- ...I need a hug.

Hiya, Yuffie!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Upset at some bad result from the inferior promotion.

-Needs a hug.

-Give yourself one.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Heeled on Phantom.

Some babyface you are!

Hasn't fixed their sig yet.



The Phantom said:


> - My buddy is at the AEW show.
> 
> - Shida jobbing...
> 
> ...












The Shida momentum was fun while it lasted.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Thinks it's still 1989.

- There are other options, man!

- Shida is superior to all of his favorites.

EDIT:

- Ninja.

- Face turn.

- Yeah... I'm sad.

Shida is still #1, right?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The update may or may not have caused the face turn.

She can't be #1 when there's a :asuka

Shida or Mayu?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I meant contender...

- Phantom's Phavorite Phemale Phighters:

- 
1. Asuka
2. Mayu
3. Kairi
4. Hikaru
5. Meiko


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Well they haven't released the new rankings yet... So I don't know yet.

Good list even though it's missing someone.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Is not psychic. Disappointing.

I WANT TO KNOW SHIDA'S POSITION!!

(No lewd jokes!)

- Who is that?

-She looks like she would be the third most talented person in a group of three.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

After looking at last weeks rankings again she'll probably stay #1.

Your bait won't work on me!

I'm a babyface now dammit! I love my Threedom equally!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Huzzah.

- My head hurts and I should work.

- POST THREEDOM!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm heading to bed.

THREEDOM SAYS GET TO WORK PHANTOM.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Look at that GOAT in the middle and her 2 sidekicks

Knows that KW losing the titles to Becky/Charlotte would be a crime.

Since they have to lose them to the IIconics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- It's still his birthday.

- I can't be mean to him. 

-


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows it's awfully quiet in here
Welcomed me to the discord 
Friendlier than Casper ?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Appreciates the sex appeal of the WOW.

-Rarely posts in here.

-Mistook Casper for Stinky.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- Wrong.

- I'm Wendy.

*







*
- But Goth-ier.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Wonder if he likes this site
It looks like a fucking bicycle
Posting Christmas groovy shit


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

@The Phantom

-Is definitely female.
-Watches AEW.
-Figured out how to do GIF sigs in this lame updated new forum.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

No... not a female
Sorry, can't stand AEW 
Ghostface person


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

-Probably a boomer.
-Probably likes NXT
-Needs to check out Darby Allin.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Nah, not a big fan of modern wrestling, just to let you know.
I'm very old-school in terms of wrestling, again just to let you know.
Joined very recently


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Old school wrestling fan.

-Probably hates Indy wrestling then.

-Canadian


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Pretty much, that's correct.
You can say my last favorite wrestling year was 2008
Aussie
Celebrates Christmas on the beach


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

SMetalWorld said:


> Nah, not a big fan of modern wrestling, just to let you know.
> I'm very old-school in terms of wrestling, again just to let you know.
> Joined very recently


-NXT is a weird hybrid of old school and new school so I was partially right.
-I was partially right again.
-https://twitter.com/DarbyAllin/status/1197365255187390465





You're welcome


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Boomer perhaps in terms in wrestling but appreciates other avenues of entertainment in modern age like video games, metal and such.
Wonder what other things he watches other than wrestling?
Do you like metal?


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

SMetalWorld said:


> Boomer perhaps in terms in wrestling but appreciates other avenues of entertainment in modern age like video games, metal and such.
> Wonder what other things he watches other than wrestling?
> Do you like metal?


-Definitely likes metal. I do too, but sparingly.
-Hollywood Undead. (not metal but love this band)
-Do you like Darby Allin?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Seems like you're a fan of this Darby Allin... that name sounds like a Barbie doll for some reason.
I think he likes music
Is a ghost from Scream


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

On the cord 

113 trophy points

A cool cat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- I'm going to Charleston. Be jealous.

- Master of that weird marriage slavery game. ?

- Loves that Gambit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably misses the green font

For sure misses the smileys

Still changes his sig on the regular basis


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Too lazy to use bb code
Hasn't posted in the Peyton fan thread for like 9 days
Asked me for a favour


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

There is nothing to post about Peyton these days

Since Becky is not defending her title and is also taking opportunities from the tag teams

This would be a good time for :sadbecky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Kidnapped @Nostalgia
Better not be mistreating him


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She ain't number one anymo.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knows this thread is dead
Probably on discord plotting the destruction of WF's Christmas trees
Knows I got an email about @Mordecay mentioning me on discord. Hello @Mordecay


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is still lurking in this board
Is one Discord
Still wants redheads


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Knows @CJ should join Discord just for the Leanna nude gifs I post

Knows that people on there have no standards

Except for us lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

- This section is dead.

- I'm going to leave garbage here.

-


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Now that it looks like this thread has been officially abandoned I'll be converting it in to the official Arisa Hoshiki and/or Tam Nakano mega thread.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-









-









-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Let

It

Die


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I will spam Peyton when I get home


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nothing

New

There


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Merry Christmas, goobers.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Knows the Monster Mash is a song for every single day

Listens to Monster Mash on Xmas and New Years

Is a Legend


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Actually, I listen to this:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Probably watched a ton of horror movies during the holiday season

- New sig

- Been on here since almost 2 years


----------

